# Lapierre Zesty,Spicy und Froggy Sammelthread



## M!tch (21. September 2007)

hat mich gewundert, zu den beiden neuen bikes von lapierre noch so gut wie gar nix im forum zu finden. deshalb hier mal der anfang.

ich finde das konzept mit dem normal weichen und beim treten harten hinterbau sehr interessant und freu' mich auf 'ne probefahrt.

mich interessiert, ob denn hier jemand ist, der eines der bikes schon getestet hat auf der eurobike o.ä. und erfahrungsberichte posten kann.

außerdem wüsste ich gerne das rahmengewicht vom zesty. 

zum spicy konnte ich auf 'ner französischen newspage rausfinden, dass er 2,5kg (ohne dämpfer) wiegt, für die integrierte lagerschale für das shimano-tretlager könnte man theoretische 50gr. abziehen und beim toppmodell 916 wiegt der rahmen ca. 80gr. weniger, da er poliert ist.

also dann, fröhliches posten, hier sind doch sicher einige genauso gespannt wie ich.  

hier sind die sahnestücken:

Zesty 314 - 2099,99







Zesty 514 - 2666,66






Zesty 714 - 3666,66






Zesty 914 - 4444,44






Spicy 316 - 2333,33






Spicy 516 - 3333,33






Spicy 716 - 4444,44






ausstattungs- und gesamtgewichtsinfos gibt's auf der herstellerpage.


----------



## ragazza (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo M!tch

Lass bitte unbedingt hören sobald du die Gelegenheit der Probefahrt wahrnehmen  konntest.Bin an der Spicy-Reihe interessiert,da ich mir nächsten Frühling ein sog.Long-Travel-Enduro zulegen möchte.Von den techn.Daten her ist das Lapierre wirklich interessant,aber man muss es auch "erfahren".Werde mich auch hier in Bayern um ne Probefahrt bemühen,falls es klappt gib ich die Erfahrung gerne weiter.Bis bald,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rase (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand den Radstand und die Tretlagerhöhe vom Spicy?


----------



## MatzeH (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Sehr schöne bikes! Gibt es eigentlich einen deutschen Katalog oder sonstiges Infomaterial von Lapierre? Hab nichts gefunden. Wenn ja wie komm ich dazu?
Ein Händlernetz wird ja anscheinend in Deutschland aufgebaut also müsste es ja auch was geben?
Gruss Matze


----------



## M!tch (6. Oktober 2007)

ich hab 'nen katalog zu hause. den hab' ich direkt nach der eurobike beim händler bekommen.
aber es stehen auch die gleichen informationen auf der homepage.


----------



## uphillking (6. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bike-tv.cc/

Podcasts, Episode 74


----------



## flipdascrip (8. Oktober 2007)

sind die oben angegebenen Preise belastbar?

edit: laut diesem thread stimmen die Preise:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233145&page=2&highlight=zesty


----------



## wcinge (11. Oktober 2007)

Suche Händler für Lapierre Komplettbike Mod. 2008 in raum PLZ : 23795 !!! 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Magicforce (11. Oktober 2007)

http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/dealers/?country=DE


----------



## wcinge (11. Oktober 2007)

ja cool hab ein er ist ca.30 min. von mir wech


----------



## ragazza (11. Oktober 2007)

wcinge schrieb:


> ja cool hab ein er ist ca.30 min. von mir wech



Du bist ja echt beneidenswert,ich denk bei mir geht unter 100 kmnicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. Oktober 2007)

Zesty 714 wäre seeehrrrrr interessant. Aber leider kein Händler im Bereich Düsseldorf/Neuss und damit wohl raus.


----------



## Magicforce (19. Oktober 2007)

@Asha'man
dann sieh´Dir mal die Seite von LP an, dort gibt es auch ein Händlerverzeichnis..ist klar das die nicht gleich um die Ecke sind..
musste auch ´n paar Hundert KM fahren ..von Düsseldorf ist das ja noch im Rahmen ..entweder fährt man die paar Meter ..oder es war nicht so wichtig..


----------



## ragazza (19. Oktober 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> @Asha'man
> dann sieh´Dir mal die Seite von LP an, dort gibt es auch ein Händlerverzeichnis..ist klar das die nicht gleich um die Ecke sind..
> musste auch ´n paar Hundert KM fahren ..von Düsseldorf ist das ja noch im Rahmen ..entweder fährt man die paar Meter ..oder es war nicht so wichtig..



Der Händler um die Ecke ist aber nur von Vorteil ,wenn er auch um die Ecke ist.
Sonst bevorzuge ich ,wie fast immer,den Versandhandel.Da gibts aber keine Lapierreis,und schon gar keine Rahmen fürn Eigenaufbau.Aber trotzdem gehören die neuen Zestys und Spicys zur WILLHABENKATEGORIE.Malschauen,wer im Frühjahr das Rennen macht....


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Oktober 2007)

Das Zesty 714 sieht schon verlockend aus, aber eigentlich wollte ich ja
kein All Montain.....Doch das weiss und die Rahmengeometrie finde
ich schon sehr gelungen....


----------



## Magicforce (20. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir waren es auch ca.100km...ist schon recht weit, aber ich wollte unbedingt eines Probefahren, also habe ich es mir dort abgeholt , und später zurückgebracht ..also 4 mal die Strecke gefahren..
hat sich aber letztlich gelohnt , denke aber das wird immer dünner..zwei der Händler auf der Lapierre Seite hatten die bikes nie im Programm, einer nach diesem Jahr nicht mehr, ein shop hielt es nicht für nötig zurück zu rufen ...und der Händler von dem ich ´s Testrad hatte kennt wohl jemanden vom Vertrieb direkt , sonst sähe es da vielleicht auch anders aus, scheint irgendwie an der Kommunikation zwischen LP und den Händlern zu liegen ..ist aber nur ´ne Vermutung..


----------



## Asha'man (20. Oktober 2007)

Tja, aber die einzigen Händler bei mir in der Gegend (Bochum und Velbert) haben beide Lapierre wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Der Deutschland Vertrieb scheint noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein, schade. 

Und bei 100km und darüber kann ich auch gleich im Versand kaufen, auch wenn ich in jedem Fall sonst einen Händler vor Ort sehr schätze.

Vielleicht ist für einige hier das Angebot von Antrieb in Dresden interessant. Die kümmern sich um Bahnfahrt und Unterkunft in Dresden. Spitzensache, hoffe das rechnet sich für die Jungs. Am Telefon scheinen die auch sehr sympathisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Oktober 2007)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Tja, aber die einzigen Händler bei mir in der Gegend (Bochum und Velbert) haben beide Lapierre wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Der Deutschland Vertrieb scheint noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein, schade.
> 
> Und bei 100km und darüber kann ich auch gleich im Versand kaufen, auch wenn ich in jedem Fall sonst einen Händler vor Ort sehr schätze.
> 
> Vielleicht ist für einige hier das Angebot von Antrieb in Dresden interessant. Die kümmern sich um Bahnfahrt und Unterkunft in Dresden. Spitzensache, hoffe das rechnet sich für die Jungs. Am Telefon scheinen die auch sehr sympathisch.



Ja war gerade auf der Seite von Antrieb.de, da steht das ganze mit der Bahnfahrt und Übernachtung...finde ich ne klasse Idee.

Sushi


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Oktober 2007)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist für einige hier das Angebot von Antrieb in Dresden interessant. Die kümmern sich um Bahnfahrt und Unterkunft in Dresden. Spitzensache, hoffe das rechnet sich für die Jungs. Am Telefon scheinen die auch sehr sympathisch.



Ab 3000 Kaufsumme.   Der Chef dort hat mir gegenüber aber auch schon geäussert, das er Lapierre MTB 2008 nicht mehr ins Programm nimmt, da die neuen Modelle kein VPP mehr haben.


----------



## Magicforce (20. Oktober 2007)

> Und bei 100km und darüber kann ich auch gleich im Versand kaufen, auch wenn ich in jedem Fall sonst einen Händler vor Ort sehr schätze.


na aber wenn es doch keinen Versand gibt...und einen das bike interessiert, dann fährt man vielleicht doch ein paar Meter weiter..
nun ja ich wäre auch keine 1000km gefahren um ein bestimmtes bike zu testen ...war aber im Sommer bei Rennen bzw. beim Bikefestival wo viele Aussteller waren und hatte so Gelegenheit, fast alle bikes zu testen die in Frage kamen ..bzw. hat das zur Entscheidungsfindung gedient oder die Auswahl entsprechend eingegrenzt  
bringt einem jetzt natürlich wenig.. 


> Der Chef dort hat mir gegenüber aber auch schon geäussert, das er Lapierre MTB 2008 nicht mehr ins Programm nimmt, da die neuen Modelle kein VPP mehr haben.


Ich finde es ziehmlich schade, man bekommt fast den Eindruck LP hätte es nicht nötig oder man legt keinen großen Wert auf den deutschen Markt... 

@Waldschleicher ..
bike immer noch nicht da oder fehlen noch Teile ..14Tage dürften doch längst rum sein ..oder ? 
meins ich jetzt auch bestellt...endlich    
mich quält nur die Frage LRS, nach den Gespräch mit dem Händler dachte ich mir egal , ich behalt´se - sind ja auch ganz schick  - aber nach dem Thread der aktuell zu dem Thema läuft, bin ich doch nicht so sicher was ich mache..


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Oktober 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziehmlich schade, man bekommt fast den Eindruck LP hätte es nicht nötig oder man legt keinen großen Wert auf den deutschen Markt...



Wegen ihres Umstieges auf Viergelenker? Hm, der Markt verlangt ja auch immer leichtere Rahmen, niedrige Oberrohre sind trendy, da war LP mit den alten Modellen wohl am Ende. Wir haben ja noch das richtige Modell gewählt,   auch wenn ich immer noch drauf warte....

Was mich am Spicy (im Vergleich zum X160) interessieren würde: der Sitzwinkel wurde 1° flacher, dazu wird bauartbedingt auch noch der "effektive Sitzwinkel" beim Auszug der Stütze flacher. Das müsste doch die Sitzposition im Vergleich zum X160 weiter nach hinten wandern lassen? Also tendiert das eher in Richtung Freerider, ganz im Gegensatz zum Rest des Leichtbaurahmens. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Oktober 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ab 3000 Kaufsumme.   Der Chef dort hat mir gegenüber aber auch schon geäussert, das er Lapierre MTB 2008 nicht mehr ins Programm nimmt, da die neuen Modelle kein VPP mehr haben.



Wo steht das geschrieben, das die kein VPP mehr verbauen 2008....
Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen...


----------



## Magicforce (21. Oktober 2007)

> Wo steht das geschrieben, das die kein VPP mehr verbauen 2008....
> Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen...


z.B. hier  in dem Thread findest Du noch mehr dazu ...und hier auch noch ..


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Oktober 2007)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Wo steht das geschrieben, das die kein VPP mehr verbauen 2008....
> Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen...



Das bezog sich auf Zesty und Spicy, andere Modelle haben noch VPP.


----------



## Asha'man (2. November 2007)

Ich hab jetzt doch eins bestellen lassen. Händler ist über 100km entfernt, aber das muss ich dann wohl in Kauf nehmen. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Rahmen und Geometrie in Größe 50 für mich passen. Notfalls muss man etwas nachhelfen (Vorbau, Lenker, etc.). Die Angst ist höchstens etwas zu aufrecht zu sitzen...aber das hat ja auch nicht nur Nachteile. 

Bin sehr gespannt.  Dauert aber wohl noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Magicforce (2. November 2007)

@Asha´man
was heißt bestellen lassen ..zur Ansicht u.Probefahrt oder gleich zum Kauf...
welches Modell und bei welchem Händler ..
also ein Rad einfach so zu kaufen finde ich gewagt ...manchmal sind es eben die ein-zwei cm oder Grad, zu viel oder zu wenig wo es dann nicht passt ...


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. November 2007)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch eins bestellen lassen. Händler ist über 100km entfernt, aber das muss ich dann wohl in Kauf nehmen. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Rahmen und Geometrie in Größe 50 für mich passen. Notfalls muss man etwas nachhelfen (Vorbau, Lenker, etc.). Die Angst ist höchstens etwas zu aufrecht zu sitzen...aber das hat ja auch nicht nur Nachteile.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt.  Dauert aber wohl noch ein paar Tage.



Welches Zesty hast jetzt bestellt und wie groß bist du und Schrittlänge?

Gruss Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (2. November 2007)

@Magic: Bestellen lassen zum Kauf vom Händler. Kann es probefahren und wenn es gar nicht passt, gibts auch keinen Handel. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es nicht so kommen wird. Ist doof, aber anders gehts nicht...ohne noch länger zu warten.
@Sushi: 183cm, Schrittlänge 89cm. Zesty 714 (man gönnt sich ja sonst nix und in weiss siehts einfach super aus), Rahmengröße 50.

Das Risiko ist natürlich da, dass es nicht passt oder mir nicht zusagt. In der Theorie gefällt mir aber das Hinterbaukonzept sehr sehr gut, in der Theorie sagt mir die Geometrie zu (was in der Praxis völlig anders aussehen kann) und es sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus. Und es ist mal ne Marke, die hier nicht jeder kennt. 

Bischen Sorgen machen mir eigentlich nur die Service-Probleme und auch Kosten von Fox (Toxoholic) von denen man hier liest.


----------



## timson1000 (2. November 2007)

wie siehts bei lapierre eigentlich so mit handeln aus? sind die schon am limit oder geht da noch was? ich dachte da an ein zesty 514, welches mir doch ca. 300 euro zu teuer ist...
welche kurbel ist das da am zesty 314?
die gabel der beiden bikes ist nicht absenkbar oder?
mfg, tim


----------



## Magicforce (3. November 2007)

da rufst Du Dir die LP HP auf und siehst folgendes ...
http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/specifications/ZESTY-314
Preise musst Du bei Deinem Händler vor Ort klären .. 
es gibt aber nur noch einen in Deinem Einzugsgebiet ..zwei führen 08 kein Lapierre mehr und einer hat so gut wie keine MTB ..bleibt nur noch einer übrig ..


----------



## Asha'man (5. November 2007)

@timson: Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, dann bleibt nur sparen oder 314er. Bzw. ein anderes Rad. Wieviel und ob zu handeln ist, wird dir hier niemand sagen können. Das musst du schon selber herausfinden.

@Magicforce: Ich kenne jetzt auch schon zwei Händler, die Lapierre aus dem Programm genommen haben. Weisst du die Gründe?

Das 714 hat ne Fox Float RLC und ein Tausch auf eine Talas ist von Lapierre aus nicht möglich. Müsste dann eine Aftermarket nehmen und Aufpreis wäre deutlich zu hoch. Muss ich wohl bei der Float bleiben. Dieser sagt man nach, sensibler, als die Talas zu sein. Letztere ist aber weniger progressiv. Das und der verstellbare Federweg sprechen eher für eine Talas und das für 70g Mehrgewicht. Ist leider nicht drin. 
Bin eh gespannt, wie die Float bei meinem Gewicht von 68kg funktioniert bzw. sich auf mich anpassen lässt.

Ende Jänner weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Magicforce (5. November 2007)

> @Magicforce: Ich kenne jetzt auch schon zwei Händler, die Lapierre aus dem Programm genommen haben. Weisst du die Gründe?


Wir sprechen da mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit von den gleichen Händlern..
ich kann´s nur so wiedergeben wie ich es gehört habe..
"LP scheint wenig an den Händlern interessiert zu sein, schlechte Konditionen,Desinteresse, kein Werbematerial, keine Testbikes, schlechte Kommunikation.. etc."...reicht das .. 



> @timson: Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, dann bleibt nur sparen oder 314er. Bzw. ein anderes Rad. Wieviel und ob zu handeln ist, wird dir hier niemand sagen können. Das musst du schon selber herausfinden.


wie gesagt ´s gibt ja eigentlich dann nur noch einen Händler im Einzuggebiet..der scheint somit das Monopol zu haben ( keine Ahnung ob dem das überhaupt bewußt ist ..? ) ..auf jeden Fall ist da nichts mit günstiger oder Rabatt..da gibt´s auf die 07er Modelle max. 15% ..d.h. auf die 08er wohl eher noch weniger bis garnichts .. 

es gibt noch einen anderen Händler der von geographischen Lage in Frage käme...da allerdings das Gleiche Problem ...telefonisch fast nie erreichbar ..hatte dann doch mal jemanden am Telefon ...allerdings konnte man Fragen nicht beantworten und der versprochene Rückruf erfolgte bis heute nicht ..!
na ja wer nicht will ..der hat schon ..unter den Voraussetzungen ..könnte man überlegen, ob man sich nicht vielleicht doch für eine andere Marke entscheiden sollte ..
wie dem auch sei ...keine Ahnung ob das ein regionales Problem ist ..(wobei ich hier auch schon von anderen Regionen gehört habe..wo die Händler für 08 schon "Nein Danke" gesagt haben ) 
..vielleicht verdient LP ja in anderen Märkten genug und hat keine Interesse an deutschen Kunden ..um sich auf dem ohnehin stark umkämpften Markt zu platzieren sollte man sich allerdings etwas mehr ins Zeug legen...in meinen Augen ein ganz schlechter Start ..oder vielleicht auch schon wieder der Rückzug .. 
mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt...mache mir nur Sorgen ..sollte an meinem bike mal was dran sein ..wie´s dann mit der Garantie ausssieht ..


----------



## Potato_Pit (5. November 2007)

Nachdem ich den Podcast gesehen habe kommt mir der Technologiewechsel durchaus logisch vor. 
Die beiden großen Probleme der 160er war ja das hohe Oberrohr und der brutal hohe Dämpferdruck bei schweren Fahrern. Es kommt mir zwar komisch vor, dass Lapierre es nicht geschaft hat diese Probleme zu lösen und trotzdem das VPP-System beizubehalten (man hätte doch den Dämpfer ins Unterrohr "verlegen" können wie bei Giant), aber scheinbar war das nicht machbar.
Na mir solls egal sein - ich habe keines der oben genannten Probleme und bin froh mit meinem x160.


----------



## Asha'man (5. November 2007)

Das ist auch das, was ich von den beiden Händlern so gehört habe. Andere sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Lapierre Service und können das nicht nachvollziehen. Naja, ich möchte jetzt meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und verlasse mich im Zweifelsfall auf die Hilfe meines Händlers. 

Ich habe meins bei Nils Richter von move-cycles.com bestellt. Ich kenne ihn schon ne Weile und war schon früher von seinem guten Service begeistert (auch bei Problemen mit Artikeln und Umtausch). Hab ihn dann zufällig in der Händlerliste bei Lapierre gesehen, als ich mich dann doch etwas weiter umgeschaut habe. Kann ihn also nur weiter empfehlen. 

Muss ich halt mit der Bahn nach Burbach und mit dem Rad die 150km zurück. Naja, letzteres vielleicht eher nicht...aber ein Teilstück (70-80km) müsste auch mit neuem Bike ohne Gewöhnung drin sein. 

Meld dich mal bei ihm und Grüß ihn von mir.


----------



## Magicforce (5. November 2007)

@Asha´man
na dann haben wir eventuell doch an einander vorbei geschrieben, dachte wir reden vom PLZ Gebiet 4 ..( dachte ich hätte was von Ddorf gelesen ) 
habe mir die von Dir genannte Seite mal angesehen ...macht ja ´n ordentlichen Eindruck ..und sind laut Routenplaner von hier aus 120km...- auch nicht um die Ecke ..aber was will man machen ..
aber ich habe ja auch nicht mehr wirklich den Bedarf..
ich hatte mich nur für den Fall das ich kein aktuelles mehr bekomme ein wenig mit den Spicys beschäftigt ..bzw. würde gern mal eines Probefahren..gekauft wird aber das x160...das wartet nur darauf das ich es abhole..


----------



## Asha'man (5. November 2007)

Ne, 4er PLZ kommt schon hin.  Bin aus Neuss.
Bis zu move-cycles habe ich 150km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMBlizzard (19. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich verfolge mit großem Interesse diesen Thread. 
Da ich es vom meinem Standort aus, in Nördliche wie auch Südliche Richtung nur ca. 35 KM zu je einen Lapierre - Händler sind,  viel mir das Ordern solch eines Bikes relativ leicht.

Jedoch zu meiner Frage, hat denn jemand genaue Angaben, zu den Lieferterminen wann denn die 2008 Modelle bei den Händlern eintreffen sollen.

Ich habe ein Zesty 914 Ende September bestellt, und da wurde mir von meinem Händler Ende Oktober, Anfang November als Liefertermin genannt.
Nach einiger Recherche im WWW ist mir aufgefallen das es von Händler zu Händler, wenn man den Angaben dort trauen kann, bis zur Auslieferung Februar 08 dauern kann. 

Für Infos bin ich Dankbar! 

Gruß 
RMBlizzard


----------



## kleinerHai (19. November 2007)

Wie ist denn die Überstandshöhe von nem 42er Zesty?
Danke!


----------



## RMBlizzard (19. November 2007)

http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/geometry/ZESTY-914


----------



## kleinerHai (20. November 2007)

RMBlizzard schrieb:


> http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/geometry/ZESTY-914



Wenn du dann noch die Güte hättest mir zu sagen welcher dieser Werte deiner Meinung nach die überstandshöhe ausdrückt...
Herstellerseiten googeln kann ich nämlich zur Not auch selbst.
Danke trotzdem für die Mühe!


----------



## Asha'man (20. November 2007)

Lapierre liefert die erste Charge wohl November/Dezember aus. Händler die früh genug bestellt haben, bekommen dann wohl Räder aus dieser Charge.
Alle anderen dann die nächste, welche für Ende Januar angekündigt ist.

Wie weit das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. Die Infos habe ich von zwei Händlern und die haben die Infos von Lapierre. Meins wird zur Zweiten Charge gehören.
Ich hoffe das Lapierre bei den Lieferzeiten verlässlich ist.


----------



## perponche (20. November 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> "LP scheint wenig an den Händlern interessiert zu sein, schlechte Konditionen,Desinteresse, kein Werbematerial, keine Testbikes, schlechte Kommunikation.. etc."...


kommt hinzu die bürokratische Firmenphilosophie von LP "Mit Endkunden reden wir grundsätzlich nicht, bitte halten sie sich an Ihren Verkäufer!" - ob Endkunden aus Frankreich, de oder anderswo, egal (da steht der Endkunde besonders dumm da, wenn sein Händler wie in de häufiger passiert inzwischen das Handtuch geworfen und sich von LP getrennt hat).
Andere praktizieren das auch, besonders von jenseits des Atlantik, kommt aber trotzdem nicht gut an. 
Das es auch anders geht beweist der engste Konkurrent Commencal, dort ist Firmenphilosophie: jede User-mail an den Hersteller soll binnen 48 Stunden beantwortet sein! Man liest regelmäßig in den Threads mit und schaltet sich unaufgefordert mit Rat oder Tat ein, wenns irgendwo klemmt, auch Max Commencal selber ist sich nicht zu schade und  nimmt gelegentlich Stellung - die Freaks schätzen das und fühlen sich gut aufgehoben. Jeder kann sich jederzeit direkt an das Unternehmen wenden.

Das sagt alles nix über die Bikes aus, aber in Sachen Unternehmenskommunikation wird LP dazulernen müssen, so möchte mans nicht mehr haben. 'Halt die Klappe Endkunde!' ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (20. November 2007)

> da steht der Endkunde besonders dumm da, wenn sein Händler wie in de häufiger passiert inzwischen das Handtuch geworfen und sich von LP getrennt hat


wie in meinem Fall..


> Das sagt alles nix über die Bikes aus..


deshalb  habe ich dennoch eines gekauft da ich erstens vertrauen in das bike habe..bzw. einfach mal davon ausgehe das es hält..


> aber in Sachen Unternehmenskommunikation wird LP dazulernen müssen..


das sehe ich genau so ..aber ich denke, sollte wirklich mal etwas mit dem bike sein wird mein Händler das bestimmt trotzdem mit LP geregelt bekommen da bin ich ganz zuversichtlich.. sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht doch für einen anderen Hersteller entschieden


----------



## dawncore (24. November 2007)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, kann man eigentlich auch Rahmen(kits) beziehen? Denn die Ausstattungen sind mir irgendwie zu bunt und schlecht zusammengewürfelt.... da macht der Selbstaufbau deutlich mehr Spaß!


----------



## Asha'man (24. November 2007)

@dawn: Ich finde die Ausstattung zumindest des 714 und 914 sind eigentlich recht ordentlich. XTR Kurbel und Schaltwerk, Rest XT, Easton Riserbar Lenker (wobei ich noch nicht weiss, ob ich den nicht gegen was gerades tausche...aber erstmal probefahren), etc. 

Was stört dich denn?


----------



## dawncore (24. November 2007)

Ja, klar, 714 und 914 sind von der Ausstattung schon sehr in Ordnung, ich beziehe mich jedoch auf die für mich bezahlbaren Varianten 314/514 

Wenn man schon soviel Geld für ein Bike ausgibt, sollte man schon mindestens auf XT-Niveau sein. Deswegen möchte ich am liebsten auch einen Rahmen ordern und das Bike nach meinem eigenen Ermessen aufbauen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. November 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Ja, klar, 714 und 914 sind von der Ausstattung schon sehr in Ordnung, ich beziehe mich jedoch auf die für mich bezahlbaren Varianten 314/514
> 
> Wenn man schon soviel Geld für ein Bike ausgibt, sollte man schon mindestens auf XT-Niveau sein. Deswegen möchte ich am liebsten auch einen Rahmen ordern und das Bike nach meinem eigenen Ermessen aufbauen.



Einzelne Rahmen gibts nicht, kannst du nur selbst umbauen. "Soviel" Geld ist relativ, LP ist doch nicht teurer als vergleichbare Marken.


----------



## Asha'man (26. November 2007)

Bei Canyon und Co gibts für's gleiche Geld natürlich bessere Komponenten. Aber die sind für mich erstmal zweitrangig. Eigentlich taugt alles ab LX von Shimano sehr gut. Wird nach oben halt immer edler und etwas leichter. Von der Funktion sind die Unterschiede zwar schon da, aber gering.

Und vor allem hab ich nachher nen Rad, was hier keiner kennt. 

Wann genau ist Ende Januar?


----------



## Red Hawkeye (29. November 2007)

Also meins ist für die die dritte Januarwoche angekündigt. 

Ich habe auch zwei Fragen

Hat denn eigentlich schon mal jemand ein Spicy gefahren? 

Das Gewicht ist bei den Federwegen extrem niedrig, z.B. 916 soll bei 12,5 kg liegen. Hat das schon einmal jemand im Laden nachgewogen?


----------



## RMBlizzard (29. November 2007)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Also meins ist für die die dritte Januarwoche angekündigt.
> 
> Ich habe auch zwei Fragen
> 
> ...





Schön für dich,

denn ich werde noch bis Ende Februar warten müssen.


----------



## Magicforce (29. November 2007)

also ich kann nur für die Vorgängermodelle sprechen..selbst gewogen, Gewichtsangabe bezieht sich immer auf Rahmengröße S und stimmt bis auf´s Gramm...!
ansonsten ...Vorfreude ist doch auch was schönes


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2007)

Sind an den Spicys 316 irgendwelche OEM Bauteile verbaut oder sind alles original Aftermarket Komponenten?

Speziell Gabel, Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sind an den Spicys 316 irgendwelche OEM Bauteile verbaut oder sind alles original Aftermarket Komponenten?
> 
> Speziell Gabel, Dämpfer...



Ja, der Dämpfer ist rein OEM...hab ich vorhin auf der Fox Seite erfahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, der Dämpfer ist rein OEM...hab ich vorhin auf der Fox Seite erfahren.
> 
> G.



lol

Arbeite lieber was!!!!


----------



## svensonn (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bin heute das 316 gefahren.

Ein richtig geiles Teil, leider ist das orange nicht so wie im Katalog oder der hp von lp, sondern eher kupferfarben......... hätte mir etwas mehr Mut zur Farbe erhofft.
Der Dämpfer und die Gabel sind OEM, aber ganz gut im Ansprechverhalten und Performance.
Der Hinterbau ist im Antritt sehr steif und man bringt ihn nur mit Mühe zum wippen, bin aber leider noch nicht ein derbe Piste gefahren mt dem 316...... was aber sicher bald kommn wird.
Sehr lustig sieht der Karbon Schaltwerkschutz aus, ob er wirklich nötig ist?
Ansonsten ist es ein sehr gelungenes Bike und der Rahmen ist eine echte Schönheit.
Die Tretlager sind eingepresst, dass somit nur mit Shimano gefahren werden kann..... schade, denn Shimano hat keine schwarze Kurbel......


Ganz vergessen, das Gewicht..... HAMMER!!!! und getunt mit normalen Pedalen blieb die Waage bei 14,4 kg stehen, sehr geiles Gewicht für den Federweg und die Ausstattung!!!

Das 916 bringt sogar nur 12,6 kg auf die Waage, unglaublich!!!! und wenn das alles hält, ist das Spicy eine echte allround Rakete!!!!

Grüßle aus dem Schwarzwald

Svensonn


----------



## Magicforce (1. Dezember 2007)

> Ganz vergessen, das Gewicht..... HAMMER!!!! und getunt mit normalen Pedalen blieb die Waage bei 14,4 kg


was heißt denn getuned..?
und was für Pedale...und vor allem welche Rahmengröße ?
denke mal das ich auch unter 15kg hinbekomme...ohne tuning ..aber genaueres dann nächstes Jahr .. 
Gewicht ist mir aber auch  eigentlich egal ..ich muss keine Rennen gewinnen ...und mein HT wiegt momentan ca. 13kg ... so das mir des Fully ( mit 15kg oder mehr   ) eigentlich sehr leicht vor kam..
zur Farbe ...- Farbe ist egal...Hauptsache schwarz ..!!  
dann nimm doch einfach das 516 .. 



 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2007)

svensonn schrieb:


> Die Tretlager sind eingepresst, dass somit nur mit Shimano gefahren werden kann..... schade, denn Shimano hat keine schwarze Kurbel....



Was meinst du damit???

G.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (1. Dezember 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, der Dämpfer ist rein OEM...hab ich vorhin auf der Fox Seite erfahren.
> 
> G.



Kann mir mal bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen OEM und 'orginal after rmarket' Komponenten erklären? Sind da z.B. Qualitätsunterschied vorhanden?


----------



## pkuonen (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Spicy.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Asha'man (1. Dezember 2007)

@Red: Ich hätte gedacht, dass die OEM Teile absolut identisch mit den Aftermarket sind. Am 714 ist ne Float RLC dran, die für Lapierre in Sonderserie weiss ist. Weiss jemand, ob ausser der Farbe sonst noch unterschiede zu OEM sind?

Die Float soll besser ansprechen, als die Talas. Aber ist dafür nicht absenkbar, was ich sehr nett gefunden hätte. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben.

Schön, dass die ersten Fahrberichte kommen und die Funktion des Hinterbaus mit wenig Wippen subjektiv bestätigen können.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2007)

OEM steht für Original Equipment Manufacturer

was so viel bedeutet wie:

Wenn ein Hersteller X zum Gabelhersteller, Dämpferhersteller etc Y geht und sagt, wir wollen eine eurer (ich bleib jetzt mal bei Gabeln) Gabeln in unser Model Z einbauen. Was geht denn beim Preis. Dann sagt der Hersteller: Mhm ich kann bei einer Menge von 1,8 MIO Auflage für dieses Rad 1,8 MIO Gabeln mit Modelbezeichnung 123 liefern zu dem und dem SUPERPREIS allerdings hat die dann nur die und die Funktion und nicht die und die und die und die wie die Original 123 Gabel.

Also bekommt der Radhersteller X ne 123 Gabel OEM version von Y mit abgespeckten Funktionen. 

Oder es wird ne ganz neue bezeichnung an Gabeln entstehen die dann nur in diesem Rad verbaut wird. Man bekommt diese Gabeln dann nicht im Aftermarket.

Das ganze gilt natürlich nicht nur für Gabeln.

Klassisches Beispiel: Schon mal versucht ne Marzocchi Drop off Trible 170mm zu kaufen? Gibts/gabs nur immer in Verbindung mit nem Kona Stinky oder aus einem solchen ausgebaut...
Oder viele Reifen die am Rad montiert sind sind dann um 30 % leichter als die richtigen Originalreifen die man im Aftermarket kaufen kann umd das Verkaufsgewicht des Bikes interessanter aussehen zu lassen


Mhm hat jemand noch Fotos vom Spicy 316.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (1. Dezember 2007)

OEM bedeutet lediglich, dass die Gabel (oder andere Komponenten) an den Bike Hersteller ausgliefert wird und eigentlich nicht solo zum Verkauf gedacht ist.

Dabei kann es sich um genau die gleiche Gabel handeln
die Farbe kann anders sein
die Funktion kann anders sein, wobei das nicht heißen muss, dass sie weniger Funktionen hat. Vor allem Dämpfer werden meist für entsprechende Rahmen von Werk aus getunt. 
Es kann sich um ne ganz neue Gabel handeln, wie bei der erwähnten Drop Off Trible oder der DJ Street die vor 2 Jahren in den Specialized P-Street Rädern  war.

Im Übrigen entscheidet der Bikehersteller welche Funktionen in seine OEM Gabeln reinkommen. Der Gabelhersteller baut die dann nach Wunsch.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit den gepressten Lagern? ich kann mir das nur vorstellen wie bei den BMX Rädern (Spanish und Mid BB), dass also die Lager wie bei nem semiintegriertem Steuersatz direkt in den Rahmen gedrückt werden. 

Ich frage mich aber, wieso dann nur Shimano Kurbeln verbaut werden können? Schließlich haben FSA, Race Face, FRM und alle Taiwannachbauten von Token, NC-17, Funn etc den gleichen Standard?


----------



## Red Hawkeye (1. Dezember 2007)

Recht Herzlichen Dank für die Infos zu OEM ...


----------



## Asha'man (1. Dezember 2007)

Jap, danke auch von mir. Ich glaube im 714 sind Gabel und Dämpfer bauglich mit den Fox 2008er Aftermarket Teilen, deswegen war ich etwas verwundert. Abgesehen von der weissen (sehr schicken) Lackierung.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2007)

svensonn schrieb:


> Die Tretlager sind eingepresst, dass somit nur mit Shimano gefahren werden kann..... schade, denn Shimano hat keine schwarze Kurbel......
> Svensonn



 

Also die eingebauten Kurbeln sind Shiman FCM 542 2 pices

Unter dieser Kurbel kontte ich bei Shimano kein Bild finden aber bei der FCM 532 2 pices konnte ich schon ein Bild finden nämlich dat da http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/EV/bikecomponents/FC/EV-FC-M532-2679_v1_m56577569830625621.pdf

und das sieht mir eher nach Hollowtech II aus als nach "Die Tretlager sind eingepresst,..." und nun gehe ich mal stark davon aus dass die FCM 542 2 pices ebenfalls Hollowtech II sind, oder ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr.

Übrigens sind diese Lager(schalen) konpatibel mit RaceFace und die haben sehr wohl Schwarze Kurbeln...
gucks du
http://probike-koblenz.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=154751bc6b634cf/shopdata/?main_url=go.shopscript%3Fa%3D5-10-1-014

achja bei Race Face heißt das ganze System X-Type


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Dezember 2007)

svensonn schrieb:


> Die Tretlager sind eingepresst, dass somit nur mit Shimano gefahren werden kann..... schade, denn Shimano hat keine schwarze Kurbel......



Was ist mit der Hone, die ist schon ziemlich schwarz.  
Wer Langeweile hat, auf Bike TV wurden die neuen Modelle vom Entwickler (?) vorgestellt (Episode 74).


----------



## clone_of_gecko (2. Dezember 2007)

jo aber ob du die Lager dann reinschraubst à la Euro BB oder ob du die einfach reinstecks wie beim BMX hat mit der verbauten Kurbel eigentlich nichts zu tun.

Nur funktioneirt es so oder anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (2. Dezember 2007)

Das mit schwarzen Kurbeln werde ich ausprobieren, obwohl mir race face nicht gefällt, wollte meine schwarze Stylo weiter fahren, aber mal ausprobieren ob die auch geht.....

Bezüglich OEM am 316:

Der Dämpfer Fox Float R hat das Einbauma? von 214 mm, welches im after- market nicht gibt und hat auch die höchste Druckstufeneinstellung, dickeres Öl.
Genauso verhällt es sich mit der Fox 36 Van, Lackierung nicht im im after- market erhältlich, und auch die Druckstufe ist durch dickeres Öl erhöht.


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Hone, die ist schon ziemlich schwarz.
> Wer Langeweile hat, auf Bike TV wurden die neuen Modelle vom Entwickler (?) vorgestellt (Episode 74).



Danke für den Tipp, klasse Video

Sushi


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen dass es kein geschraubtes Lager ist, das wäre ja ein Schritt zurück...

aber weiß wer was genaueres???


----------



## perponche (3. Dezember 2007)

MatzeH schrieb:


> Sehr schöne bikes!


Was genau ist daran schön? Ist es nicht ein volle-kraft-zurück-Retro-Design, so oder so ähnlich schon x-mal gesehen, siehe den Dauerbrenner von Qbikes
http://www.velovert.com/annonces/photo.php?photo=426421
und viele andere? Da war das X 160 ein anderes Kaliber.
Ob die Funktion stimmt bleibt abzuwarten, insbesondere ein Vergleich Zesty / Meta 5.5 dürfte spannend sein.


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Dezember 2007)

Mich würde ein Vergleich im Ansprechverhalten interessieren. Die Vorgängermodelle gehören diesbezüglich zum Besten das ich testen durfte.


----------



## Totty79 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon das Lapierre Zesty fahren dürfen?
Wollte mir eins zulegen.....bin wirklich gespannt wie es sich fahren lässt!


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2007)

ebenso bin ich mal auf testberichte gespannt... 

gibts/hat schon wer was??


----------



## Red Hawkeye (10. Dezember 2007)

Bike und mountain bike testen 'Long Travel Enduros' in der Februarausgabe, erhältlich ab 15. Januar. 

Ansonsten veröffentlicht auch Nils Richter (move-cycles) beim jeweiligen Bike die neuesten Testberichte. Einfach über den Shop bis zum Bike durchklicken und dann die pdf runterladen. Zwei Tests sind dort schon hinterlegt.

http://www.move-cycles.com/


----------



## dawncore (10. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand zufällig schon einmal Liteville und Zesty/Spicy vergleichen können? Was denkt ihr im Vergleich der beiden Bikes?


----------



## perponche (12. Dezember 2007)

Zesty: im frz Forum wird diskutiert, dass unter bestimmten Umständen Schaltzugkabel und kleines Kettenblatt sich ins Gehege kommen könnten mit üblen Folgen, es wird auf den Link unten verwiesen >> 


> > ...dégat assuré car quand la suspate travaille c'est cable reviennent vite près du vélo...
> 
> 
> Avis au possesseur de Zesty: faut faire quelque chose sinon le petit plateau ne fera qu'une bouchée de votre câble de dérailleur.
> ...


mfG
perponche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja bei eingebauter Rohloff stört das wenig, da ist vorne eh Singlespeed angesagt 

Aber da steht schon wieder was von intewgrierten Tretlagern 

Weiß da mittlerweile schon jemand was genaueres? Kann man da auch später mal normale Hollowtech II / X-Type Lagerschalen nachrüsten oder muss ich wenn die Tretlager hin sind gleich den ganzen Rahmen tauschen???


----------



## SteVe7 (12. Dezember 2007)

Das Innenlager kann man sicher tauschen, sonst währe der Hersteller ziemlich bekloppt, was ich mir bei Lapierre nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## perponche (13. Dezember 2007)

In fr und be kriegt man die Zesty's laut frz Forum offenbar ohne Probleme mit 10 %, manche haben den Rabatt gekriegt ohne überhaupt danach gefragt zu haben. Sind wohl Läden die viel umsetzen und deshalb mit ordentlichen Rabattstaffeln bestellen können.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (14. Dezember 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig schon einmal Liteville und Zesty/Spicy vergleichen können? Was denkt ihr im Vergleich der beiden Bikes?



Ich hatte heute Gelegenheit eine kleine Runde auf Asphalt auf dem Spicy zu drehen. Verglichen mit dem Liteville fand ich die Sitzposition deutlich aufrechter. Das + an Federweg ist sicherlich für hartes Gelände hilfreich, aber ließ im Vergleich das 'Gefühl' für die Bodenbeschaffenheit missen. Wer gerne Forstwege/wenig Trails und den einen oder anderen Marathon fährt ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem Liteville besser bedient.


----------



## pkuonen (14. Dezember 2007)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Gelegenheit eine kleine Runde auf Asphalt auf dem Spicy zu drehen. Verglichen mit dem Liteville fand ich die Sitzposition deutlich aufrechter. Das + an Federweg ist sicherlich für hartes Gelände hilfreich, aber ließ im Vergleich das 'Gefühl' für die Bodenbeschaffenheit missen. Wer gerne Forstwege/wenig Trails und den einen oder anderen Marathon fährt ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem Liteville besser bedient.



Das Spicy ist ein reines Enduro Bike mit V/H 160 mm Federweg.
Ich glaube ein Vergleich mit dem Liteville 301 ist hier nicht angemessen.
Bin aber auch deiner Meinung, wer merheitlich Forstwege fährt braucht kein Bike mit 160 mm Federweg.

Gruss Patrick
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## sud (20. Dezember 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Aber da steht schon wieder was von intewgrierten Tretlagern
> 
> Weiß da mittlerweile schon jemand was genaueres? Kann man da auch später mal normale Hollowtech II / X-Type Lagerschalen nachrüsten oder muss ich wenn die Tretlager hin sind gleich den ganzen Rahmen tauschen???



Hab mir heut mal des Zesty angeschaut. Also das mit X-Type Lagerschalen oder ähnlichem kannst vergessen... Die Lager sind in den Rahmen eingepresst  
(so wie im BMX-Sport)
Lagerwechsel heißt: Alte Lager mit Gewalt raus, neue mit Gewalt (Presse) rein

Das ist im Moment auch der einzige Punkt, welcher mich an diesem Bike stört, denn das Fahrwerk ist genial. Läßt sich beschleunigen wie ein Hardtail, schluckt aber alles weg... 
Leider gabs noch kein Spicy zum testen... mal sehn ob mich mit diesem komischen Innenlager anfreunden kann...


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2007)

sud schrieb:


> Hab mir heut mal des Zesty angeschaut. Also das mit X-Type Lagerschalen oder ähnlichem kannst vergessen... Die Lager sind in den Rahmen eingepresst
> (so wie im BMX-Sport)
> Lagerwechsel heißt: Alte Lager mit Gewalt raus, neue mit Gewalt (Presse) rein
> 
> ...




      AHHHHH

haben die Franzosen nen leichten drücker weg???  

Tja da hat man wohl ein bisschen übertrieben mit dem Gewicht sparen  

Mist, wie kann man solche Fehler machen. ???
Sowas ist doch...


----------



## sud (20. Dezember 2007)

Allerdings ist die ganze Tretlagereinheit durch diese Konstruktion extrem steif.
Da gibt echt nix nach.
Aber so ganz überzeugt bin ich davon auch noch nicht  
Leider ist das Bike wirklich geil zu fahren, das mit dem Lager muss ich aber auch erst mal verkraften....


----------



## perponche (21. Dezember 2007)

sud schrieb:


> ...Aber so ganz überzeugt bin ich davon auch noch nicht
> Leider ist das Bike wirklich geil zu fahren, das mit dem Lager muss ich aber auch erst mal verkraften....


Darauf hatte ich im August hingewiesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3976299&postcount=30
Irgendwie verstimmt es, ist ja nun schon der dritte Anlauf in Richtung "du sollst keine anderen Götter haben neben Shimano" nach Brems/Schalt-Flop und Centerlock nun das integrierte Tretlager. Ist das ein Schritt in Richtung Kleenex-Rahmen, nach 24 Monaten ex und hopp in die Tonne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber ist das ein so großes Problem, (mal angenommen das Tretlager macht Probleme) ---> eine Fachwerkstatt kann das doch sicher wieder richten, oder? Weil bestellt habe ich mir schon vor 2 Monaten ein Zesty 714! 
Weil Design und Ausstattung sind ja wirkl genial!


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Dezember 2007)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber ist das ein so großes Problem, (mal angenommen das Tretlager macht Probleme) ---> eine Fachwerkstatt kann das doch sicher wieder richten, oder? Weil bestellt habe ich mir schon vor 2 Monaten ein Zesty 714!
> Weil Design und Ausstattung sind ja wirkl genial!



Das wird sicher kein Problem sein, nur bist du dann wahrscheinlich auf einen Händler angewiesen. Ein HT2 Innenlager kostet, bspw. hier online 35. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was ein Händler dann mit Umbaukosten nimmt. Die Dinger haben unter Umständen auch ein kurzes Leben, wurde im Forum diskutiert.




> Allerdings ist die ganze Tretlagereinheit durch diese Konstruktion extrem steif.
> Da gibt echt nix nach.



Meiner Meinung nach macht "noch steifer" als die aktuellen HT2 Kurbeln keinen Sinn. Bevor die nachgibt (wovon ich noch nie etwas gemerkt habe), verwindet sich sowieso der Rahmen selbst. In der Hinsicht dürfte ein integriertes Innenlager keinen spürbaren Vorteil bringen.



> Hab mir heut mal des Zesty angeschaut. Also das mit X-Type Lagerschalen oder ähnlichem kannst vergessen...



Der Nächste der hier so einen Spruch macht ohne informative Detailbilder zu präsentieren, bekommt eine Woche Forumsbann!


----------



## sud (21. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Der Nächste der hier so einen Spruch macht ohne informative Detailbilder zu präsentieren, bekommt eine Woche Forumsbann!



Sorry, hab leider keine Bilder gemacht. Aber wie will man da was anderes montieren? Da gibts ja keine Gewinde im Rahmen...

Auf jeden Fall ist das für mich als Shimano-Hasser schon ein herber Rückschlag...
Weiß jemand eine wirkliche Alternative zum Spicy?


----------



## Totty79 (21. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir jemand Tips geben wie man das Zesty 714 nochmal tunen kann ohne einbußen an der Sicherheit zu haben! 
Bremsscheiben, Titanschrauben usw.

Danke


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2007)

da muss ich wadenschleicher 100% recht geben.

In diesem Fall bringt wohl noch steifer Null Vorteile da sie warsch. der Rahemen mehr windet als nen HT2.

Stimmt und man kann nicht mal schnell am Parkplatz das Lager wechseln so wie bei HT2 und Konsorten. Das war halt einfach, schnell zu wechseln und hat gepasst so wies ist. Jetzt macht man da innenliegende Lager rein...

Die Hälfte versuchts bei nen Lagerwechsel eh selbst und wiederrum die Hälfte machts dabei warsch. kaputt 

Muss ich mir schoin genau überlegen ob ich mir jetzt noch eins hol...

Äh wie,... was,... Bergamont hat ein Enduro mit 160mm... gleich mal gucken


----------



## Daniel_D (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich frag mal noch einmal. So rein aus Interesse.

Handelt es sich dabei um einen plangefrästen Sitz wie beim Steuersatz wo die Lager direkt reingelegt werden?

Oder handelt es sich um ein System wie beim semiintegrierten Steuersatz wo die Lager mit Schalen reingepresst werden?

Man kann nicht nur Shimano Kurbeln verbauen. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wieso nicht. Der Standard ist derselbe, egal, ob Shimano, Race Face, FSA, THM, Token, was auch immer. Du hast ein Lager. Das Lager hat ein Loch für die Achse. Da steckst du dann die Achse durch. Aber, da kannst du dann jede Kurbel durchstecken, deren Achse die gleiche Dicke und die gleiche Länge besitzt.

Oder bauen die extra spezielle Lager für spezielle Kurbeln von Shimano mit einer größeren Achse? Ich frage mich sowieso was Shimano damit zu tun hat? Der Standard ist schließlich einer von handelsüblichen Industrielagern. Also steckt La Pierre statt des H2 Lagers eben ihre von dem Lagerproduzenten direkt gekauften Lager in die Rahmen und kaufen nur die Shimano Kurbeln zu.

Ich frag mich, wieso ein überzeugter Shimano Hasser ein Rad einer Firma kaufen will, die bei all ihren Rädern nur Shimanoteile verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (21. Dezember 2007)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wieso ein überzeugter Shimano Hasser ein Rad einer Firma kaufen will, die bei all ihren Rädern nur Shimanoteile verbaut?



Ich will ja nicht die Shimanoteile, der Rahmen alleine würde mir schon reichen.
Gibt´s halt leider nicht einzeln. 
Würde halt das Bike erstmal so fahren wie´s ist und dann nach nem halben Jahr wenn das Shimanozeug verschlissen ist was andres reinschrauben...

na egal..

Bergamont... mal anschauen... (hat da nicht erst der Jörg was davon geschrieben? Oder sogar gekauft?)


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Dezember 2007)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Tips geben wie man das Zesty 714 nochmal tunen kann ohne einbußen an der Sicherheit zu haben!
> Bremsscheiben, Titanschrauben usw.
> 
> Danke



Suche mal nach dem Thread "Projekt Lightfreerider". Ist ja kein spezifisches Problem...


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Dezember 2007)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Man kann nicht nur Shimano Kurbeln verbauen. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wieso nicht. Der Standard ist derselbe, egal, ob Shimano, Race Face, FSA, THM, Token, was auch immer.



Falsch, Shimano hat eine andere Achse als Truvativ, die beiden Marken sind nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Daniel_D (25. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Falsch, Shimano hat eine andere Achse als Truvativ, die beiden Marken sind nicht kompatibel.



Ich hatte Truvativ gar nicht erwähnt.
Vor allem, seit dem die Taiwanesen gute Kopien bauen, gibt es von Deore, Token bis hin zu Clavicula in allen Preisbereichen H2 kompatible Kurbeln. ISIS gibt es nur noch ganz vereinzelt, von Tune den 6 Kant, 4 Kant nur im Günstig- und Ultraleichtbereich und halt den Standard von Truvativ. Es ist also so, dass der Lapierre Standard nicht für wenige Kurbeln kompatibel ist, sondern für ganz wenige inkompatibel ist. So wie ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr halt für die wenigen 1,5" Gabeln und die Klein 1 1/4" Gabeln nicht passt. 

Und wieso sind Truvativ nicht damit kompatibel? Weil Sram als einzige Firma ihren eigenen Standard haben wollte, die verdammten Monopolisten. 

Nach nem halben Jahr ist Shimano Zeug verschlissen? Was gibt es denn, was länger hält als Shimano Zeugs Bei den Kettenblättern fällt mir Blackspire ein, aber bei der Kassette...

Wenn ich mir dein "Tourenrad" so anschaue, dann weiß ich, dass kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten in derLage wäre in einem halben Jahr damit so weit und intensiv zu fahren, dass eine Kettenschaltung verschlissen wäre. Ich glaube du bist den Rohloff- Enthusiasten zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## pkuonen (27. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch ein interessanter Bericht zum Thema Spicy und Zesty
http://www.nicolasvouilloz.com/news_vtt.php?news=197&saison=2007


Gruss aus den Westalpen

Patrick

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Dezember 2007)

...und wer übersetzt das jetzt ins deutsche?


----------



## pkuonen (28. Dezember 2007)

Ok! Hier eine Kurzübersetzung.

Nicolas Vouilloz hat die Mégavalanche in La Réunion auf einem umgebauten 
Lapierre Zesty  914 gewonnen.

An der Front hat er eine 160 mm Fox 36 Talas eingebaut und der Hinterbau ist mit 140 mm Federweg original geblieben, weiter hat er eine absenkbare Maverick Sattelstütze rangemacht um bei der Abfahrt Zeit zu gewinnen.

Weil die neue Formula Bremse so gut beisst, hat er das Rennen 
mit 160er Bremsscheiben bestritten um Gewicht zu sparen.

Nicolas Vouilloz hat noch eine schaltbare Kettenführung drauf, spezielle leichte Felgen die er von Mavic erhalten hat und Michelin DH UST Reifen.

Rennbereit mit den Pedalen wiegt nun das umgebaute Zesty 13 Kg.

Gruss Patrick

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## dawncore (28. Dezember 2007)

oh mein Gott ist das ein heißer Schlitten


----------



## frax061a (2. Januar 2008)

also, hat schon jemand eins von den beiden Bikes???
über einen ausführlichen bericht würde ich mich sehr freuen.
vorallem das Spicy würde mich interessieren!

war am preis noch was zu machen? 

Ist das spicy bikeparktauglich? gehe nicht dem extrem aus.

gruss frax061a


----------



## Silver-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

hab mir heute ein zesty 314 bei meinem händler reservieren lassen.  

da ich noch ein paar änderungen ( Fox Talas 32 o. lieber noch Talas 36, XT Shifter statt LX) vornehme, muß ich auf die erste ausfahrt noch ein bischen warten.  

aber sobald es fertig ist, werde ich von der ausfahrt berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Januar 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> hab mir heute ein zesty 314 bei meinem händler reservieren lassen.
> 
> da ich noch ein paar änderungen ( Fox Talas 32 o. lieber noch Talas 36, XT Shifter statt LX) vornehme, muß ich auf die erste ausfahrt noch ein bischen warten.
> 
> aber sobald es fertig ist, werde ich von der ausfahrt berichten.



Reservieren lassen bei Alpha Bikes oder 
Viel Spaß mit dem geilen Bike...

Sushi


----------



## Silver-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

da spricht wohl ein insider, wie?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Januar 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> da spricht wohl ein insider, wie?



Ja  ich war nämlich auch schon bei Alpha Bikes wegen dem Lapierre...
Die Jungs dort sind echt nett und kompetent.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.
Alpha Bikes ist der einzige Lapierre-Händler in München.

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Silver-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

danke schön.

was hat dich vom kauf abgehalten? die saftigen preise?


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Januar 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> danke schön.
> 
> was hat dich vom kauf abgehalten? die saftigen preise?



Das nötige Kleingeld
So rüste ich gerade mein Specialized Bike Sj 01 etwas auf, ist
günstiger.
Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich mir auch gleich das Zesty holen.

Sushi


----------



## Silver-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

kann ich gut verstehen. hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich es mir leiste.
letzendlich konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 

also, ich werde berichten, um die freude wenigstens zu teilen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Januar 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> kann ich gut verstehen. hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich es mir leiste.
> letzendlich konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
> 
> also, ich werde berichten, um die freude wenigstens zu teilen.



Ja wenn du es hast stell mal Bilder rein!
Welche Rahmengröße hast genommen?

Sushi


----------



## Silver-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

größe L.

bilder stell ich dann natürlich rein.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Januar 2008)

Wie groß bist du denn und was kostet dich die Umrüstung auf die Talas? Bin auch gespannt auf deine Berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (5. Januar 2008)

@Asha'man

ich bin 1,87 und lieg eigentlich genau zwischen L und XL. ich hab mich für das kleinere entscheiden und hoffe, daß es die richtige wahl war.

was mich die umrüstung auf die 36 talas kosten wird, weiß ich noch nicht. das kann erst nächste woche geklärt werden.


----------



## Totty79 (8. Januar 2008)

Das warten hat ein Ende, am Samstag bekomme ich mein Zesty 714 ....
es werden noch ein paar Teile umgebaut (Cockpit kompl auf Syntace umgebaut und neuen Sattel ....spart satte 200gr...) und dann gehts los....
Kann es kaum noch erwarten ........


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Januar 2008)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Das warten hat ein Ende, am Samstag bekomme ich mein Zesty 714 ....
> es werden noch ein paar Teile umgebaut (Cockpit kompl auf Syntace umgebaut und neuen Sattel ....spart satte 200gr...) und dann gehts los....
> Kann es kaum noch erwarten ........



Wir wollen Fotos sehen von dem guten Stück


----------



## frax061a (8. Januar 2008)

also, hat schon jemand eins von den beiden Bikes???
über einen ausführlichen bericht würde ich mich sehr freuen.
vorallem das Spicy würde mich interessieren!

war am preis noch was zu machen? 

Ist das spicy bikeparktauglich? gehe nicht von dem extrem aus.

also wenn mit dem zesty ein downhillrennen gewonnen wurde...

der rahmen scheint ja ziemlich "leicht" zu sein trotzdem so stabil wie z.b. ein cube fritzz?

danke schonmal für eure mühe, betreibe den sport noch net solange, daher ist für mich jede antwort hilfreich.  

gruss frax061a


----------



## frax061a (9. Januar 2008)

nur zur info: war heute bei einem Händler, natürlich kein Spicy dagehabt. 

Zum Preis kann ich sagen, er hätte mir ohne groß zu handeln 5% gegeben. Wäre bestimmt noch was drin gewesen.

wäre net wenn sich doch jemand meinen fragen aus dem vorhergehenden post annehmen könnt. thx


----------



## paule k (10. Januar 2008)

Kennt jemand einen Lapierre-Händler im Ruhrgebiet, der die Räder tatsächlich noch im Programm hat? So im Umkreis von 100 Km von Essen. Mein Händler vertreibt sie nicht mehr und der andere, bei dem ich im letzten Jahr war, ebenfalls nicht. In der Händlerliste waren beide vor ein paar Wochen aber immer noch zu finden. 
Wann sollen die Räder nach aktuellen Informationen eintreffen? Ein Kollege möchte sich ein AM um 2500  kaufen und da sollte er schon die Chance haben, sich mal ein Zesty anzuschauen.

Im letzten Jahr war bei den Händlern keine einheitliche Preispolitik festzustellen. Bei manchen war gar nichts zu machen, andere gaben bis zu 15%. Mit der Bereitschaft, Teile auszutauschen war es ähnlich. Manche waren dazu bereit, andere nicht oder wollten zumindest absurde Aufpreise. Da lohnt es sich, verschiedene Läden abzuklappern. 
Leider kann ich dem Kollegen im Moment nicht sagen, wo und wann er hier in unserer Gegend damit anfangen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2008)

Habe, wie du weiter oben lesen kannst genau das gleiche Problem, wie du.

move-cycles.com - Bei Nils bin ich seit 2006 glaube ich online Kunde und immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Er ist im Radsport sehr engagiert und allein durch seine Erfahrung auch sehr kompetent. Also fahr ich die Tage mal nach Burbach aus dem Düsseldorfer Raum. Hätte auch lieber einen Händler vor Ort, aber das hat Lapierre Deutschland wohl nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Magicforce (10. Januar 2008)

> Kennt jemand einen Lapierre-Händler im Ruhrgebiet, der die Räder tatsächlich noch im Programm hat? So im Umkreis von 100 Km von Essen.


versuch´es mal hier der hat zwar keine Räder da, kann aber wenn Interesse besteht sehr wahrscheilich ein Testbike organisieren ...dürften so ca. 100KM sein von Essen 



> Ist das spicy bikeparktauglich? gehe nicht von dem extrem aus.



guckst Du hier


----------



## Picard_75 (10. Januar 2008)

paule k schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Lapierre-Händler im Ruhrgebiet, der die Räder tatsächlich noch im Programm hat?


2nd Unit in Bochum hatte letzte Saison definitiv Lapierre im Programm, kannst sie ja 'mal ab Dienstag versuchen anzurufen.


----------



## paule k (10. Januar 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Münster wäre nicht so weit, andererseits könnte man, wenn man schon nach Burbach fährt, auch gleich noch bei HiBike in Kronberg vorbei schauen. Testbikes scheinen aber beide im Moment nicht zur Verfügung zu haben, oder?
Mit dem Aufbau eines deutschen Vertriebsnetzes scheinen die Jungs ja doch ein bisschen überfordert zu sein. Schade, denn zumindest die Vorjahresmodelle brauchten keinen Vergleich zu scheuen.
Tja, ob der Kollege so viel Aufwand betreiben will, weiß ich nicht. Jetzt probiert er erst mal ein Specialized und vielleicht hat sich die Sache dann ja auch schon erledigt.


----------



## Magicforce (10. Januar 2008)

> 2nd Unit in Bochum hatte letzte Saison definitiv Lapierre im Programm, kannst sie ja 'mal ab Dienstag versuchen anzurufen.


brauchst Du definitiv nicht anzurufen, die machen garnichts mehr mit Lapierre !


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Münster wäre nicht so weit, andererseits könnte man, wenn man schon nach Burbach fährt, auch gleich noch bei HiBike in Kronberg vorbei schauen. Testbikes scheinen aber beide im Moment nicht zur Verfügung zu haben, oder?


das wäre dann nochmal doppelt so weit bis hibike ca. 250km one way


----------



## paule k (10. Januar 2008)

Ja, sind noch mal 100 Km mehr.
Weder 2Unit, noch bike'n service haben noch Lapierre. Sie waren vom Importeur nicht sonderlich begeistert. Keine Testbikes, schlechte Konditionen u.s.w..


----------



## Magicforce (10. Januar 2008)

steht alles ausführlich am Anfang des Threads


----------



## Silver-Racer (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob es sinnvoll ist ne Fox 36 Talas in das Zesty einzubauen 
(Um hier auch gleich vorzubeugen: ein Spicy kommt nicht in Frage, weil das 516 mit Talas mir zu teuer ist und das 316 keine Talas hat und außerdem von der Farbe her überhaupt nicht akzeptabel ist).
Was meinen die Experten, bzgl. Änderung des Fahrverhaltens, etc. mit der 36er?

Gruß

Marian


----------



## SteVe7 (10. Januar 2008)

Ist das Zesty überhaupt für 160er Gabeln zugelassen?
Weil die 130er von 2007 sind laut Lapierre nur bis 140mm Federweg zugelassen.


----------



## Helium (10. Januar 2008)

Auf Nicos Homepage habe ich gesehen daß auch er ein Zesty mit 160er Talas fährt. Hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch schon überlegt ob ich ein Zesty nehm und da eine 160er reinmach. Sitz wie Lenkwinkel sind beim Zesty 1 Grad steiler als beim Spicy und zwei Zentimeter Federweg machen ca 1 Grad aus also von dem her würds passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteVe7 (10. Januar 2008)

Schick denen doch einfach mal ne mal.
Weil gehen tuts sicher, die Frage ist ob dadurch nicht die Garantie verfällt.


----------



## loti (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
einfach mal den ganzen Thread lesen und man bekommt die Anwort:
Pkuonen schrieb am 28.12.07
Ok! Hier eine Kurzübersetzung.
Nicolas Vouilloz hat die Mégavalanche in La Réunion auf einem umgebauten 
Lapierre Zesty  914 gewonnen.
An der Front hat er eine 160 mm Fox 36 Talas eingebaut und der Hinterbau ist mit 140 mm Federweg original geblieben, weiter hat er eine absenkbare Maverick Sattelstütze rangemacht um bei der Abfahrt Zeit zu gewinnen.
Also Zesty und 160mm Federgabel geht.
Ich bin bei hibike ein Spicy probegefahren, hat schon mal Spaß gemacht. Leider hatten sie nicht meine Grüße, die kommt erst im Februar.
loti


----------



## Silver-Racer (11. Januar 2008)

@loti
selbstverständlich hab ich den ganzen thread gelesen. deshalb kam ich ja auf die idee, eine 36er einzubauen.
aber nur weil es beim teamfahrer für ein rennen geklappt hat, heißt das ja nicht gleich, daß dies auch für einen normalo eine sinnvolle und dauerhafte lösung ist.
im übrigen kenne ich die strecken bei der megavalanche nicht. d.h. ist die kombination auch für verwinkelte trails gut??


----------



## Magicforce (11. Januar 2008)

@Silver-Racer
verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz  ...machbar ist vieles ..ob es sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage, ob ein Pro defekte Teile oder das Rad ersetzt bekommt  wieder eine andere ...
ob das dann bei "Otto normal biker" auch so ist, wieder eine andere...
wenn man sich nicht sicher ist ob das Sinnvoll ist kann man ja hier fragen dafür ist das Forum ja da , aber ob es  im Rahmen der Garantie ist , fragt man dann besser direkt beim Hersteller...
wenn Du Dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast oder alles gelesen,wie Du sagst.. dann hättest Du erfahren das es bei Lapierre nicht so einfach zu sein scheint ...sprich das die nicht unbedingt mit Endkunden kommunizieren 
und somit Aussagen von Usern hier  auch nicht unbedingt Gewicht haben...- was nutzt es wenn jemand sagt "ja mach´mal " und hinterher gibt es Probleme..im Zweifelsfall würde ich mir dann das OK vom Händler oder besser Hersteller schriftlich geben lassen, alles andere ist irrevelant..
zum Thema Megavalanche und Strecken ist das Board hier übrigens übervoll und bei Google findet man auch das eine oder andere ..sorry nichts für ungut aber ein wenig Eigeninitiative schadet eigentlich nie...


 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## perponche (11. Januar 2008)

einige kritische Passagen aus dem Spicy 916-Test im akt. frz VTT-Magazine (Übersezung von mir), nach großem Lob über uphill-Eigenschaften heißt es u.a.:


			
				VTT-Magazine schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die XC-orientierte Geometrie, gut für den Vortrieb, ist manchmal weniger angenehm bei Abfahrten in steilem Gelände. Es vermittelt nicht die gleiche Leichtigkeit im Downhill-Handling und nicht das Gefühl der Sicherheit wie  etwa das Rocky Slayer. Verglichen mit dem X-160 ist die neue OST-Kinematik etwas weniger effizient. Auf dem X-160 hatte man wirklich das Gefühl einen Federweg von 160 mm zur Verfügung zu haben, das ist beim Spicy nicht der Fall. Grip und Komfort sind bei kleineren Bodenunebenheiten etwas weniger gut als beim X-160 und bei groben Brocken hat man weniger das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau am Boden klebt. Das alles ist relativ, denn der FPS-Hinterbau (des X-160) hatte die Messlatte sehr hoch gehängt. ..... Letztes Detail, die Kette schlägt regelmässig an die Hinterbaustrebe...


----------



## Silver-Racer (11. Januar 2008)

@magicforce

ich habe das gefühl, daß ich hier völlig mißverstanden werde.
es geht hier nicht um fehlende eigeninitiative! ich habe mich selbstverständlich eingehend bei allen möglichen seiten (foren, verschiedenen händlern, web-suche) informiert.
diese ganzen informationen bestimmen aktuell meine vorentscheidung. leider ist es wie immer, selbst von händlern bekommt man unterschiedliche aussagen. die eien sagen, sie verkaufen das rad nur mit den serienmäßigen vorgaben, andere sehen da keine probleme, und konfigurieren mir das bike so, wie ich es haben will.
aber darum geht es auch nicht. und ich will auch von niemandem hier eine aussage bzgl. garantie ja oder nein. daß das nichts bringt, ist mir klar.

aber ich habe mittlerweile einen haufen unterschiedlicher händlermeinungen, fakten aus dem netz, etc.
mir geht es bei meiner frage hier aber gerade um die persönlichen einschätzungen von euch. persönliche meinungen sind meist widersprüchlich. aber ich halte eine austausch davon trotzdem für sehr wichtig. und dafür ist doch das forum gedacht, oder?
ich sehe diesen aufruf mehr als "brainstorming", um so ev. auf dinge zu stoßen, an die ich noch nicht gedacht habe.
ich hoffe, ich habe mich nun verständlich ausgedrückt.

also, hier nochmal (ev. etwas konkreter) meine frage:
wie sind eure einschätzungen bzgl. der kombination zesty und 36er talas?
wie wird sich das eurer meinung nach wohl auf das fahrverhalten auswirken? wird der rahmen damit auf dauer womöglich zu sehr belastet? oder was gibt es, woran ich ev. bei der ganzen sache ev. nicht denke??


----------



## Magicforce (11. Januar 2008)

@Silver-Racer
das war nicht persönlich gemeint, aber manchmal regt es mich einfach auf ...eigentlich findet man hier eine Menge an Informationen...auch wenn man sich da meist durch zahllose und manchmal endlose Threads wühlen muss...um dann noch dort zwischen dem ganzen bla bla die nützlichen Infos rauszufiltern...
sprich das Meiste steht irgendwo ...und es ist müßig wenn die gleichen Fragen immer wieder gestellt und beantwortet werden und alles wird noch unübersichtlicher...
so genug OT ...zu Deiner Frage ...ich persönlich würde es nicht machen, LP wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben ein Zesty und ein Spicy rauszubringen, damit ist der Einsatzbereich doch definiert ...ob das dann hält wer weis, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt macht man´s und wenn ´s den Geist aufgibt kauft man halt ein neues ...mir wäre es zu riskant...was die Fahreigenschaften angeht...kann ich nicht beurteilen ...da ist aber auch jeder anders, was für mich vielleicht angenehm zu fahren ist , passt dem nächsten wieder garnicht...da hilft nur ausprobieren.

@perponche 
hatte Deinen Text zum Spicy Test schon auf der vorhergehenden Seite verlinkt als jemand die Frage zur bikeparktauglichkeit des bikes gestellt hatte  
übrigens dafür mal ein fettes Danke , das Du die Leute da auf dem laufenden hälst und das  man da mal über den Tellerrand schauen kann


----------



## Silver-Racer (11. Januar 2008)

@magicforce

ich sehe das genauso. diese typischen immmer wiederkehrenden fragen, "hab hier zwei bikes zur auswahl, kenn mich nicht aus, und nun sagt mir welches ich nehmen soll!" , o.ä. finde ich auch immer völlig daneben.
kann dich also schon verstehen.

zu deiner antwort:
ich hab die geometriedaten von zesty und spicy in der tabelle verglichen. sie sind z.b. in der rahmengröße 50cm nahezu identisch. es unterscheiden sich lediglich die steuer- und sitzrohrwinkel, und das steuerrohr beim zesty ist 0,5cm länger.
wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, die 36talas nun in der höchsten stufe 160mm zu fahren, müssten sich doch die beiden winkel in richtung (oder sogar genau) denen des spicy verändern. hier würde ich nach der theorie keine bedenken haben.
der unterschied zum spicy würde doch dann nur noch darin bestehen, daß wahrscheinlich durch die winkelveränderung auch der radstand des zesty etwas länger wird.
was meinst du? fehler in meinem gedankengang?


----------



## Magicforce (11. Januar 2008)

@Silver-Racer
ich will hier eigentlich nicht den Thread zuspammen, was ich meinte ist eigentlich etwas grundsätzliches ..das manche Menschen einfach zu faul oder bequem sind ..und das nicht unbedingt sozial ...sei´s drum ...
was Deine Frage angeht...zum Geometrien etc., da bin ich genau der Falsche Ansprechpartner..habe einfach ein Problem mit räumlichem denken ...solche Geschichten sind für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ...leider - aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir lass es lieber...ich habe mich zum Glück zum Vorgänger des Spicy entschieden ...- hatte eigentlich einen bikekauf erst für später anvisiert, aber als klar war das es einen Modellwechsel gibt habe ich dann doch zugeschlagen, da ich von dem "alten" Modell vollkommen überzeugt bin , ich verfolge die Diskussion hier aus reiner Neugier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (12. Januar 2008)

Wenn man eine längere Gabel einbaut, verlängert sich auch der Radstand.
Allerdings machen unterschiedliche Federwege am Fahrwerk keinen Sinn. Was soll es bringen, wenn der Hinterbau ans Limit kommt, die Gabel aber noch Reserven aufweist? Wenn die Front höher sein soll, ändert man Vorbau und Lenker.
Deswegen gibt es ja die zwei verschiedenen Plattformen Zesty und Spicy.
Die Plattformen zu kreuzen macht eigentlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Flugrost (12. Januar 2008)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Allerdings machen unterschiedliche Federwege am Fahrwerk keinen Sinn.


Stimmt so nicht.
Ich kenne zwei gute Fahrer, die im Liteville Fully 160er Gabeln fahren und damit sehr zufrieden sind. 
Sitzt man wie ein Kloß auf dem Bike, können vorne 130mm und hinten 200mm passend sein. Ich denke, das es vom Fahrstil und von dem, was man kann und irgendwann fahren will, abhängt.


----------



## Magicforce (12. Januar 2008)

...das Liteville war auch mein Favorit..wollte es unbedingt haben...bis ich es dann Probe gefahren bin...ging garnicht ..aber jedem das Seine...aber im Grunde hast Du recht...es gibt auch genug Hardtails die bis 160mm ausgelegt sind ( werde mir selber eins aufbauen mit 140mm ) hängt halt davon ab was man fahren will oder kann...
ich denke aber das es in dem Fall eher darum geht ob man ( von Seiten des Herstellers ) darf....einbauen kann man alles - ob das Sinn macht sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden-aber was nutzt das wenn der Rahmen bei Belastung bricht...kann teuer werden und vor allem ungesund


----------



## perponche (12. Januar 2008)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> ...machen unterschiedliche Federwege am Fahrwerk keinen Sinn. Was soll es bringen, wenn der Hinterbau ans Limit kommt, die Gabel aber noch Reserven aufweist?


Das sieht LP selber nicht so: die *10er Reihe hat ja gerade anstatt bisher 100/100mm neuerdings 100/200mm verpasst bekommen.
@magicforce
ja was sagt man da: es motiviert einen schon wenn man weiss dass man nicht ins Nirwana postet, also danke für danke!


----------



## Silver-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

@flugrost
das liteville ist ein gutes beispiel dafür. bisher hatte es ja nur 115mm federweg hinten (neu 130mm) und wurde schließlich vom marathon-bike mit 100 gabel bis zum freerider mit 160mm gabel völlig unterschiedlich aufgebaut.

@garantiegedanken bitte hier nicht zur diskussion beitragen. daß kann man heir eh nicht klären, da das sache des herstellers ist.

@perponche
auch ein gutes argument. wenn die 36er im zesty eingebaut wird, sind es ja lediglich 20mm mehr an federweg, d.h. bei jedem bike ist normalerweise eine federwegsänderung bis zu 20mm völlig ok für die belastung des rahmens. zumindest sagen das alle händler, mit denen ich früher schon (auch über ander bikes) gesprochen habe.
mein aktuelles cube ams pro (100mm hinten) fahre ich schließlich auch mit einer 2006 talas mit bis zu 130mm federweg. (so wurde es übrigens auch von meinem händler regulär als sonderserie verkauft)

es bleibt nur die mögliche veränderung des fahrverhaltens. hier bin ich mir einfach nicht sicher, ob sich das beim zesty nicht womöglich negativ entwickeln wird.
meine erfahrung aber mit meinem cube und der talas, der vergleich der geometriedaten von zesty und spicy und der bericht von nicolaz vouilloz (http://www.nicolasvouilloz.com/news_...97&saison=2007) sagen mir, daß das doch eine sinnvolle kombination sein würde, die meinem gewünschten einsatzgebiet (alpentouren/ alpencross: alles hochstrampeln und runter ordentlich krachen lassen, nur eben nicht wirklich enduromäßig) entsprechen würde.


----------



## pkuonen (12. Januar 2008)

perponche schrieb:


> einige kritische Passagen aus dem Spicy 916-Test im akt. frz VTT-Magazine (Übersezung von mir), nach großem Lob über uphill-Eigenschaften heißt es u.a.:



Dieser Test wurde mit einem Spicy 516 gemacht und nicht mit dem 916.


Das Urteil der Tester war, dass das Spicy sonst alles besser kann als das alte X160 und sie noch nie so ein leichtfüssiges und agiles Bike mit 160 mm Federweg getestet hätten.

Gruss Patrick
---------------------------------------------------

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (12. Januar 2008)

es ist da....mein neues Zesty 714.....leicht umgebaut absolut Klasse!
Syntace F99, Syntace Low Rider Carbon, Spec Toupe , Syntace P6, Tune Ac 16 Schnellspanner ....spart gesamt locker 250gr.....wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich Fotos einstellen  kann...werde ich das tuen....solange es noch so sauber sit!


----------



## perponche (14. Januar 2008)

@Patrick
Also so geht das überhaupt gar nicht, Patrick. Es ist menschlich verständlich, wenn jeder sein eigenes Bike, zumal nach einer Neuanschaffung, für das allergrößte hält, aber der Chauvinismus findet seine Grenzen da, wo die Aussagen anderer verfälscht werden. Es gehört heute zu den basic-skills in einer Unzahl von Berufsfeldern, Gutachten, Stellungnahmen, Äußerungen Dritter verdichtet aber korrekt zusammenzufassen. Was Du schreibst ist kein korrektes Resumé des Artikels im VTT-Magazine. 
Der Artikel besteht aus zwei Teilen: erstens *"sur le PAPIER"*(auf dem Papier)à 66 Zeilen, darin geht es um die Technischen Daten, die Specs, und zweitens *"sur le TERRAIN"*(im Gelände) à 70 Zeilen. Das letztere ist der eigentliche Fahrbericht. Diesen habe ich ab Zeile 42 übersetzt, mit Ausnahme des Schlusses, in dem es um eher nebensächliche Dinge geht wie Reifen, XT-Räder, Schwächen des Sattels und mangelnden Kettenstrebenschutz. Bleibt der Anfangsteil des Fahrberichtes: was steht darin? 
Dass das Spicy überraschend leicht sei und die Charakteristik insgesamt mehr in Richtung xc ausgelegt sei mit den Stärken in Antritt, Vortrieb, Agilität, Nervosität, gut zu handeln in Haarnadelkurven usw. Also in allen Belangen "presque comme un vélo de XC", beinahe wie ein XC-Bike. 
Dann leitet der Text zu dem von mir bereits übersetzten Teil über mit den Worten:


			
				Vtt-magazine schrieb:
			
		

> Mais cette vivacité se paie un peu dans les descentes raides, la direction manquant un peu de stabilité pour un vélo d'enduro. Heureusement, l'efficaité de la Fox 36 (...) et l'empattement long du Spicy compensent en partie cette géométrie très vive.


"Aber diese Agilität hat auch ihren Preis bei steilen Abfahrten, da fehlt es etwas an Lenkstabilität für ein Endurobike. Glücklicherweise können die Effizienz der Fox 36 (...) und der lange Radstand die recht nervöse Geometrie wenigstens teilweise kompensieren" (Man beachte die Einschränkung "en partie", "teilweise"!!)

*Fazit*: das eine Bike ist mehr xc-mäßig ausgelegt, das andere mehr enduro-mäßig. Das eine Bike hat seine Stärken bergauf und auf verwinkelten Trails, mit dem anderen kann man es bergab besser krachen lassen. Nicht wirklich überraschend. Davon dass eines von beiden die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sei steht nix drin. Also bleiben wir sachlich.
mfG
perponche
PS: Spicy 516, nicht 916, da hast Du recht.


----------



## pkuonen (14. Januar 2008)

perponche schrieb:


> @Patrick
> Also so geht das überhaupt gar nicht, Patrick. Es ist menschlich verständlich, wenn jeder sein eigenes Bike, zumal nach einer Neuanschaffung, für das allergrößte hält, aber der Chauvinismus findet seine Grenzen da, wo die Aussagen anderer verfälscht werden. Es gehört heute zu den basic-skills in einer Unzahl von Berufsfeldern, Gutachten, Stellungnahmen, Äußerungen Dritter verdichtet aber korrekt zusammenzufassen. Was Du schreibst ist kein korrektes Resumé des Artikels im VTT-Magazine.
> Der Artikel besteht aus zwei Teilen: erstens *"sur le PAPIER"*(auf dem Papier)à 66 Zeilen, darin geht es um die Technischen Daten, die Specs, und zweitens *"sur le TERRAIN"*(im Gelände) à 70 Zeilen. Das letztere ist der eigentliche Fahrbericht. Diesen habe ich ab Zeile 42 übersetzt, mit Ausnahme des Schlusses, in dem es um eher nebensächliche Dinge geht wie Reifen, XT-Räder, Schwächen des Sattels und mangelnden Kettenstrebenschutz. Bleibt der Anfangsteil des Fahrberichtes: was steht darin?
> Dass das Spicy überraschend leicht sei und die Charakteristik insgesamt mehr in Richtung xc ausgelegt sei mit den Stärken in Antritt, Vortrieb, Agilität, Nervosität, gut zu handeln in Haarnadelkurven usw. Also in allen Belangen "presque comme un vélo de XC", beinahe wie ein XC-Bike.
> ...



Ups!!!!

Da hat mich wohl einer falsch verstanden! 

Habe an deiner Aussage nicht gezweifelt ( sehr gut übersetzt).
Habe dich nur im Bezug auf das Model (516 und 916) korrigiert.
Ausserdem habe ich nur die Sonnenseiten des Bikes erwähnt. 
Unter steht Verdict folgendes:
Lapierre a su corriger les défauts du X-160 en faisant du Spicy I'un des VTT d'enduro les plus légers, les plus nerveux, les plus maniables et les plus efficaces au pédalages que nous avons jamais testés.
Tout en perdant un peu en termes d'efficacitö et de performance en descente
engagée du X-160. Un enduro à la sauce XC.

Also tut mir leid wenn ich dich gekränkt habe, aber so stehts schwarz auf weiss in der Zeitschrift.

Noch kurz zur Bikebeschaffung, ja habe das Spicy 516 bestellt und auch schon gefahren und finde es ein rundum gelungenes Bike.
Bin aber in der glücklichen Lage Bikes von verschiednen Herstellern fahren zu können und ich würde nie sagen dieses oder das andere Bike sei das Beste.
Da spielen zu viele Kompnenten mit und Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.

Durfte dein Commencal Meta auch schon testen bevor es überhaupt zu kaufen war und ich finde es ebenfalls ein super Bike.

Wenn ich in irgend einer Form einen Fehler gemacht habe möchte ich mich entschuldigen, denn ich mag kein Streit.

Gruss Patrick

----------------------------------------------------
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## perponche (14. Januar 2008)

@Patrick
Friedenspfeife, samer uns wieder gut, sans rancune! ICH muss mich entschuldigen, wenn ich etwas zu pointiert formuliert habe. 
Im Grunde find ich es ja gut, wenn ein Hersteller mal ganz neue Wege geht und nicht wie manche meiner Landsleute das immergleiche wiederholt bis er alt und grau wird...
Herzlichen Gruß
perponche


----------



## pkuonen (15. Januar 2008)

@ perpocnche

Da bin ich aber froh das dieses Missverständniss geklärt ist  

Wünche dir noch einen schönen Winter und weiterhin viel Spass beim Biken.

Gruss aus den verschneiten Westalpen!

---------------------------------------------

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## loti (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
in den Zeitschriften Mountain-Bike und Bike wurden das Lapierre 516 und 916 getestet. Wie immer sind die Ergebnisse mit Vorsicht  zu geniessen, geben aber auch Anhaltspunkte, die man bei Testfahrten Ã¼berprÃ¼fen sollte.
loti

Test Mountain-Bike 2/2008:
LAPIERRE SPICY 516
PREIS: 3399 EURO l GEWICHT: 13,2 KG
Knapp Ã¼ber 13 kg fÃ¼r das Spicy 516, das Topmodell 916 wiegt rekordverdÃ¤chtige 12,5 kg _- _scharfe Zahlen, die Lapierre prÃ¤sentiert! Mit Pfeffer im Blut treibt das Spicy voran, sprintet kraftvoll, wippt selbst im Wiegetritt kaum, klettert geschickt. Ein Alpencross mit 160 mm? Mit dem Lapierre kein Problem! Uneinig waren sich die Tester bei der Benotung des Handlings. WÃ¤hrend die eine HÃ¤lfte der Crew die hohe Front kritisierte, fÃ¼hlte sich der Rest gut aufgehoben. Testchef Alexander Walz: âSportlich-tourig-das passtzu meinem Fahrstil." Wie im Zesty Ã¼berzeugt der OST-Hinterbau, der fein anspricht, viel Federweg frei gibt, aber Endprogression vermissen lÃ¤sst. So stÃ¼rzt sich das Leichtgewicht behÃ¤nde in den Downhill, strahlt aber bei Highspeed nicht die typische Enduro-Sicherheit aus. Kritik erntete die stark gekrÃ¶pfte, nicht voll versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze.
*FAZIT: Spritzig, effizient - das Spicy zeigt sich als rasantes Light-Enduro mit AM-Charakter. Perfekt auch f**Ã¼**r Tourer, die viel Federweg w**Ã¼**nschen. F**Ã¼**r grobe Enduro-Ritte fehlt es etwas an Reserven.*

Test Bike 2/2008:
*Bike vom Weltmeister*
Dass Ex-Downhill-Meister Nicolas Vouilloz etwas von Fahrwerksabstimmung versteht, zweifelt niemand an. Im neuen âSpicy" hat Lapierre nun seine Ideen konsequent umgesetzt. Der Viergelenk-Hinterbau, der die âVPP"-Hebelage vom letzten Jahr ablÃ¶st, funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Bergauf wippt das Bike so gut wie nicht, trotz eines sehr sensibel abgestimmten DÃ¤mpfers. Bergab bietet der Hinterbau 163 Millimeter nutzbaren Federweg. Dabei zuckt das Heck wirklich schon bei der kleinsten Unebenheit. Und im Singletrail pedaliert man mit dem âSpicy" fast wie mit einem Cross-Country-Bike. Trotzdem spaltete das Bike die Testcrew in zwei Lager. Grund: der extrem flache Lenkwinkel. Die einen fÃ¼hlten sich damit pudelwohl, die anderen vermerkten abkippendes Lenkverhalten und eine gewisse Unausgewogenheit in ihren TestbÃ¶gen. Fakt ist: Wer fest zupacken kann und schnell unterwegs ist, wird den negativen Effekt kaum spÃ¼ren. Soweit zu den inneren Werten. Was das âSpicy" jedoch wirklich einzigartig macht, ist die Ã¤sthetische Formgebung des Rahmens und die vielen kleinen Details, die man bei der Konkurrenz vergeblich sucht. Beispiel: der Schaltwerkschutz aus Carbon oder die Indexierung zum Einstellen des richtigen Sag (Negativfederweg). *FAZIT:  Wundersch**Ã¶**ner Rahmen mit Liebe zum Detail, ausgereiftes Fahrwerk, aber eine Geometrie, die Geschmackssache ist.*


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Januar 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> @magicforce
> 
> ich habe das gefühl, daß ich hier völlig mißverstanden werde.
> es geht hier nicht um fehlende eigeninitiative! ich habe mich selbstverständlich eingehend bei allen möglichen seiten (foren, verschiedenen händlern, web-suche) informiert.
> ...



Ich würde die RS Lyrik vorziehen. Statt 160-130mm kannst du per U-Turn stufenlos die optimale Höhe einstellen, finde ich deutlich praktischer. 
In meinem Stumpjumper fahre ich bspw. statt einer serienmäßigen  Fox F100 eine Revelation mit 130mm. Abgesenkt bergauf und mit vollem Federweg bergab- macht viel mehr Spaß als die originale Gabel.
Fehler machst du bestimmt keinen mit dem Tausch, steifer und präziser wird die Front damit auch noch. Die Garantie kann unter Umständen verloren gehen, würde ich vorher mit dem Händler besprechen.


@perponche:
Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die Übersetzung!

@Patrick:
Konntest du das Spicy mit dem X160 vergleichen?


----------



## pkuonen (15. Januar 2008)

@waldschleicher

Leider kann ich dir mit einem Vergleich nicht dienen.

Werde nach ausführlichem Trailsurfing mal einen Bericht über das Spicy abgeben.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich noch keine objektiven Angaben machen, denn bei uns in den Westalpen hat es zur Zeit schlichtweg zu viel Schnee.

Gruss Patrick

-----------------------------------------------
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Silver-Racer (15. Januar 2008)

@waldschleicher

danke für deine einschätzung. das macht mir mut, daß meine entscheidung die richtige ist.
was die garantie betrifft, wird es sicherlich nicht ganz einfach, aber das risiko nehm ich wohl in kauf.
bei meinem cube ams pro mit fox 32 talas und bis zu 130mm hatte ich auch nie probleme. im gegenteil; ich kann deine erfahrungen, die du mit deinem specialized gemacht hast, nur teilen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Januar 2008)

Totty79 schrieb:


> es ist da....mein neues Zesty 714.....leicht umgebaut absolut Klasse!
> Syntace F99, Syntace Low Rider Carbon, Spec Toupe , Syntace P6, Tune Ac 16 Schnellspanner ....spart gesamt locker 250gr.....wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich Fotos einstellen  kann...werde ich das tuen....solange es noch so sauber sit!



Wie siehts aus mit Fotos? 

Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (16. Januar 2008)

Hey schicke mir deine Email Adresse dann sende ich Dir gerne welche zu!

[email protected]

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2008)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Hey schicke mir deine Email Adresse dann sende ich Dir gerne welche zu!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


 


Hallo Jungs 

hab mir bei Hibike sozusagen bis auf die Einrede einer negativen Testfahrt ein Spicy bestellt. Topmodell mit kleinen Modifikationen.

Bin bislang nurmal im Hof gefahren und fand das 5 er Modell schon ziemlich gut. 
Beeindruckend ist die Beschleunigung - fast wie mit meinem Race fully. 

Mir war nach einem Tourenbike mit dem es einfach keine Limits gibt ausser dem eigenen Mut.
Hab noch ein Nicolai Helius FR und ein Helius CC und diverse andere Bikes und denke das könnte ein Spaßbringer auf Touren werden.

Schade, daß die Lappieres keinen Flaschenhalter ermöglichen und der Sattel nur bedingt absenkbar ist. Ansonsten fand ich mit dem Teil schnell viel Spaß in den 10 min des Kurztestens letzte Woche. 

Wenns wird werd ich ein Bild reinstellen

Grüsse 
frank


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich jetzt auch entschieden, das Risiko einzugehen, und habe ein Zesty 314 mit 36 Talas RC2 und ein paar anderen Modifikationen beim Händler bestellt.

Wenn sich an der Liefersituation nichts ändert, dann werd ich es spätestens Ende Februar fahren können.

Grüsse

silver-racer


----------



## Totty79 (18. Januar 2008)

Hey, 

wo haste das bestellt?

Gruß Totty


----------



## Asha'man (18. Januar 2008)

@Perponche: Ich möchte mich auch bei dir für die Infos aus dem Nachbarland und die Übersetzung bedanken.

Es fällt immer schwerer sich in Geduld zu üben, wenn hier nach und nach einige ihr Zesty/Spicy bekommen. Hehe.  
Die Zesty Lieferung dürfte hoffentlich bald (oder ist schon) bei Lapierre und dann geht eins fix zu meinem Händler.


----------



## perponche (18. Januar 2008)

loti schrieb:


> ...wurden das Lapierre 516 und 916 getestet...



beim 916 nähert man sich dann allerdings einem Preissegment wo andere Väter auch SEHR schöne Töchter haben, zB das Titus El Guapo, Rahmen auf Lebenszeit garantiert anstatt 2 Jahre bei LP und in der Titanversion nochmal über 1 kg leichter >>


----------



## boedi (20. Januar 2008)

Um mich hier auch mal einzuklinken...
Zunächst dachte ich auch, dass das Zesty mein neues Bike werden muß, aber die Preispolitik treibt einen förmlich zu anderen Herstellern!  

Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis geht sowieso nur das 314! 600 Aufpreis zum 514 für nen besseren Umwerfer, Kurbel, Laufradsatz und Sattel! Gehts noch!!! Wenn ich die Teile im Aftermarket zusammenkauf komm ich billiger weg und hab auch genau das was ich haben will!  

180/160 bei den Bremsen mögen reichen, ich hätt trotzdem gern 200/180!
Und diese Reifen! Wer fährt denn bitte an nem AM 2" Reifen? (Hat denn schon jemand nen dicken Reifen drinnen? Ich hab mir das im Laden mal angeschaut und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da überhaupt ein 2,4" platz hätte.)

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich müsste 2000 für den Rahmen bezahlen, weil alles andere eh getauscht werden würde, und das ist mir zu teuer! Ausserdem ist dann das ach so niedrige Gewicht auch nicht mehr niedriger als bei den Mitbewerbern!

Wobei uns unsere Zeitschriften da mal wieder gekonnt im Unwissenden lassen!

Mountainbike 1/08: Zesty914, Rahmengrösse 46, Rahmengewicht 3050g
Mountainbike 2/08: Spicy514, Rahmengrösse 50, Rahmengewicht 3000g

Ein grösserer Rahmen wirklich leichter? Rahmengewichte zu vergleichen ist ohnehin sinnlos, wenn nirgends erwähnt wird, dass LP ein integriertes Innenlager hat (dasselbe bei der Bike). Ich nehm mal an das wurde "mitgewogen" und bei allen anderen wegelassen?!  

Egal! Solange mir nirgends ein Frameset über den Weg läuft, hat sich das für mich eh erledigt!


----------



## playbike (20. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand Detailfotos vom Tretlager.
Welches Werkzeug benötigt man für die Demontage?

Hmmm das wirkliche Rahmengewicht würde mich auch brennend interessieren!


----------



## o_0 (21. Januar 2008)

boedi schrieb:


> ...Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich müsste 2000 für den Rahmen bezahlen, weil alles andere eh getauscht werden würde,...



Ich würde sagen Rahmen Gabel für 2000 ist doch ok. Kauf dir das Rad verkaufe die überschüssigen Teile und du kommst ohne Probleme unter 2000 zumindest fürs Zesty 314 und mind 2100 fürs Spicy 316.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (26. Januar 2008)

Thema Reifenfreiheit.
Wie sieht`s denn damit aus?
Sind Fat Alberth oder 2.4" Nobbys möglich?


----------



## fUEL (2. Februar 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Thema Reifenfreiheit.
> Wie sieht`s denn damit aus?
> Sind Fat Alberth oder 2.4" Nobbys möglich?


 
ja 

Albert ohne h


----------



## perponche (2. Februar 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Hmmm das wirkliche Rahmengewicht würde mich auch brennend interessieren!


wenigstens zum Spicy findet sich ein vom VTT-mag nachgewogenes Rahmengewicht: Größe M (46) Rahmen mit Schnellspannern = 
2.620 g
(Quelle VTT MAGAZINE Nr. 209/2007 Seite52)


----------



## perponche (6. Februar 2008)

da die Frage immer mal wieder auftaucht hier das LP-tool zur Größenwahl >>
http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/fr/faq/tailles.jsp


----------



## Snakes (6. Februar 2008)

Hello,
mein Deutsch ist sehr schwach, so I will be writting in English. I have send an e-mail to Lapierre what is with head angle of Spicy, they say on their web site that it is 67° and on the other side Bike magazine measured it and it was 65.6°. This is their answer:

The Spicy 916 given to BIKE Magazine for this early season test was probably part of our samples test fleet and therefore might differ from the serial finalized frames.
Be sure that all of our serial frames will fit the 67° HT angle  as announced in our brochures and website.


----------



## perponche (7. Februar 2008)

Hinweis für die francophonen unter Euch: ein nicht nur lobhudelnder sondern auch kritischer Bericht zum Zesty 914 ("sexy Crossenduro") findet sich in der VELOVERT Nr. 195 (Dez/Jan), Seite 28 ff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. Februar 2008)

@Perponche: Was sind denn die Kritikpunkte? Positiv und negativ?

Danke, dass du uns mit Infos von den Nachbarn up2date hältst.


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2008)

Irgendwas hab ich gehört, bei Hibike würden die nächste große Lappierelieferung kommende Woche erwartet. 

Werden sich vllt. ausser mir noch andere freuen. 

Aber ich glaubs erst, wenn ich den Anruf oder die Mail kriege., daß mein Spicy da ist.


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2008)

Mein 714 ist seit gestern bei move-cycles.  Nächstes WE wird's wohl abgeholt. Bis dahin gibts strikte Ruhe, viel Voltaren und Kühlung für mein Knie, damit die Schleimbeutelentzündung bis dahin weg ist und ich vorsichtig radeln kann.  

Anfang November hab ich's bestellt und es ist ohne große Verschiebungen fast zum angekündigten Termin gekommen. Bischen Muffensausen, dass die Geometrie nicht passt gibts schon. Gehe aber schwer davon aus, dass wir zueinander passen.


----------



## RMBlizzard (9. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Irgendwas hab ich gehört, bei Hibike würden die nächste große Lappierelieferung kommende Woche erwartet.
> 
> Werden sich vllt. ausser mir noch andere freuen.
> 
> Aber ich glaubs erst, wenn ich den Anruf oder die Mail kriege., daß mein Spicy da ist.




Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit, die sich auf den Anruf bzw. die Mail von Hibike freuen.  
Nach meinen Informationen ist die Anlieferung für den 15.02.08 (Fr) vorgesehen.

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2008)

RMBlizzard schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit, die sich auf den Anruf bzw. die Mail von Hibike freuen.
> Nach meinen Informationen ist die Anlieferung für den 15.02.08 (Fr) vorgesehen.
> 
> Abwarten und Tee trinken.


 

Bingo Was kriegst Du für eins??

silber, schwarz oder holland??


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2008)

RMBlizzard schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit, die sich auf den Anruf bzw. die Mail von Hibike freuen.
> Nach meinen Informationen ist die Anlieferung für den 15.02.08 (Fr) vorgesehen.
> 
> Abwarten und Tee trinken.


 

Du scheinst ein direkter Nachbar ( Umkreis 15 km ) zu sein

Winterstein bin ich oft( Der Turm ist 260 hm und max 40 min von meiner Haustüre entfernt 

Cu on trail  sollten wir mal planen - mein Schwager ist auch an nem schwarzen Spicy - da machen wir dann ein Foto hier rein  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Totty79 (10. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,

so habe gerade meine digi Waage bekommen um meine Räder genau zu wiegen!
Also die Gewichte von Lapierre aber auch von den anderen Herstellern was Ihre Räder an geht ist schon abenteuerlich!
Habe eine Zesty 714 Gewicht lt. Lap ab 11,8 kg da ich eine Rahmengröße von 54 habe bin ich mal von mehr ausgegangen!
Jetzt meine große Überraschung es wiegt mit xtr pedalen immer noch 12,51 Kilo...dabei muss ich sagen das ich sehr viele Teile getauscht habe ich mind 350gr gegenüber den org, Teilen gespart haben!
Alles Syntace, tune, KMC !
Also müsste mein Rad ohne die "Erleichterungen" ja anstatt 11,8 so ca. 12,2 -12,3 kilo wiegen...also 400gr mehr an Rahmengewicht wie bei gr 42...finde ich sehr viel ...gibt es da vergleichswerte von anderen Herstellern?
Naja dann muss ich wohl 500 gr abnehmen! 

Gruß Totty


----------



## Asha'man (10. Februar 2008)

@Totty: Lapierre gibt es mit 12kg auf deren Website an. In den Zeitschriften, etc. taucht tatsächlich auch oft das Gewicht von 11,8kg auf. Wiegen die nach? Sollte man von ausgehen bei einem Test, aber bei den Bike Bravos weiss man nie.

Welche Teile hast du denn genau verbaut? Der Syntace Vector von dir ist lt. Herstellerangaben erstmal schwerer, als der original verbaute Easton Monkeylite XC HR. Hast du die Nobby Nics schon drauf? Bin gespannt, was meins wiegen wird. Rahmengröße 50.

Wo hast du deins eigentlich gekauft, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Februar 2008)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> so habe gerade meine digi Waage bekommen um meine Räder genau zu wiegen!
> Also die Gewichte von Lapierre aber auch von den anderen Herstellern was Ihre Räder an geht ist schon abenteuerlich!
> ...



Du hättest schon vorher wiegen müssen! Das ist jetzt ein Apfel- Birnen Vergleich. Soviel ich weis, beziehen sich die Angaben immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße, ohne Pedale. Bei meinem X160 stimmte das Gewicht.


----------



## petzl (10. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Laufrädern des Spicy 516 und des 916. Beim XT Laufradsatz empfiehlt Shimano Reifen bis 2,25 und der Crossmax ST Laufradsatz hat eine Herstellerempfehlung bis 2,3. Lapierre verbaut aber 2,4 Mountain King.
Wie passt das zusammen? Kann man tubeless auch auf schmalere Felgen aufziehen oder leidet da nicht das Fahrgefühl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (10. Februar 2008)

Hey, 

hsbe meins bei Hibike gekauft!
Verbaut habe ich Syntace vector, F99, P6, Spec. Toupe in weiss, Tune schnellspanner und eine KMC Kette und fast alle schrauben gegen titan und ALU getauscht!
Deshalb war ich ein wenig geschockt das es immernoch 12,5 kilo wiegt incl XTR Pedale

gruß


----------



## RMBlizzard (10. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bingo Was kriegst Du für eins??
> 
> silber, schwarz oder holland??




werde ein Zesty in schwarz bekommen!


----------



## RMBlizzard (10. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bingo Was kriegst Du für eins??
> 
> silber, schwarz oder holland??





fUEL schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein direkter Nachbar ( Umkreis 15 km ) zu sein
> 
> Winterstein bin ich oft( Der Turm ist 260 hm und max 40 min von meiner Haustüre entfernt
> 
> ...



Der WS ist für meine Feierabendrunden genau die richtige Wahl, den ich bin in ca. 30 min. am Forsthaus!!!!

See you!
Dieter


----------



## RMBlizzard (16. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Irgendwas hab ich gehört, bei Hibike würden die nächste große Lappierelieferung kommende Woche erwartet.
> 
> Werden sich vllt. ausser mir noch andere freuen.
> 
> Aber ich glaubs erst, wenn ich den Anruf oder die Mail kriege., daß mein Spicy da ist.



Hallo Frank,
ist denn dein Bike bei der großen Lappierelieferung an Hibike mit dabei gewesen?
Wenn ja, dann Wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Red Hawkeye (16. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gestern mein Spicy abgeholt. Sieht noch geiler aus als auf den Fotos  . Heute morgen dann das erste Setup und gleich gehts auf die Trails.

;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-);-) ;-) ;-) ;-);-) 

RH


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Februar 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern mein Spicy abgeholt. Sieht noch geiler aus als auf den Fotos  . Heute morgen dann das erste Setup und gleich gehts auf die Trails.
> 
> ...



Bilder 

Sushi


----------



## Axalp (16. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinander!

Bin seit heute Besitzer eines Zesty 514. Hier ein paar Bilder:













Größe ist 20''. Gewicht: 12.9 kg. 
Und ich muss sagen: Jeder Euro hat sich gelohnt! Absolutes Spassgerät  !!!

Wünsche Euch kurze Wartezeit und viel Spass mit Euren Lapierres,
Axalp


----------



## Asha'man (16. Februar 2008)

Und ich bin seit heute glücklicher Besitzer des Zesty 714. 

Trotz Mandelentzündung und noch leichten Knie Problemen mit Nils Richter von Move Cycles eine Probefahrt in den Burbacher Wäldern gemacht. Da es mein erstes Fully ist, habe ich keinen echten Vergleich, bin aber soweit begeistert.
Solange man sitzt und auch nur einigermassen rund tritt, merkt man von der Federung nichts. Steine, Löcher, Quer liegende Bäume werden aber locker geschluckt. Viel entspannteres fahren auf schwierigeren Strecken und vor allem auf Schotter, als mit dem Crosser (logisch).

Im Wiegetritt schaukelts bei mir aber doch ganz gut. Da muss ich noch mit ProPedal und der Zugstufe experimentieren. Viel mehr kann ich auch noch nicht sagen. Bin absolut verliebt in das Teil. Sieht in natura noch viel schöner aus, als auf Fotos (meien folgen).    

Jetzt geh ich mit starken Kopfschmerzen und wehem Hals ins Bett...und da sollte ich morgen auch bleiben.


----------



## Totty79 (17. Februar 2008)

Hey ashaman,

ich habe auch das 714 bin auch total begeistert, bin gestern einige heftige Singletrails runtergefahren (die ich wahrscheinlich mt einemHT nicht überlebt hätte  )und muss sagen absolute Spitzenklasse das Zesty!

Das einzige was mich nervt ich ist das von Lapierre angegebene Gewicht was ich bei meinem nie nachvollziehen kann!
Habe mind 350 gr durch Syntace, Tune usw gespart und es wiegt immernoch 12,14 Kilo Ohne PEdale in RH 54 ......lt LP soll es nur 12 kg in RH 54 wiegen ohne Umbau!

Kannst Du deins mal wiegen !

Gruß Toty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (17. Februar 2008)

@Totty: Hattest du gesagt, stimmt. Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Nils meins mit einer Federwage gewogen hat und auf 11,6kg (ohne Pedale) kam. Was mir bei 50er Rahmenhöhe doch sehr wenig vor kommt?! Hab versucht mit der Personenwaage zuhause nachzuwiegen und da bekomm ich alles zwischen 12 und 12.9kg gewogen (mit ca. 550g Pedale...die neuen kommen noch)...sprich kann man vergessen, dass Ergebnis.

Übrigens auf größtenteils fest gefrorenem Boden gehen die Michelin XCR² gar nicht so schlecht. Bin keine schnellen Kurven mit Schräglage gefahren, aber bergauf im Sitzen hatte ich immer gute Traktion. Allerdings war der hintere heute morgen platt(???)...abgenommen, nichts gefunden, nochmal geschaut, nix...wieder rauf und bis jetzt hält die Luft?! Seltsam dieses UST Zeugs.  Hatte übrigens einen Krampf erwartet, aber das auf und abziehen der dünnen Michelin ging total leicht.  

Heute wird bei schönstem Wetter das Fahrwerk in der Wohnung eingestellt und dann gehts mit Decke auf's Sofa und Beine hochlegen. Mandelentzündung pünktlich zum neuen Bike...


----------



## Asha'man (17. Februar 2008)

Doofe Frage, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass eure Lapierre' auch keine Rahmennummer haben?! Habt ihr trotzdem sowas, wie nen Fahrradpass?

Meine Hausrat deckt Fahrraddiebstall mit ein, aber nur mit Rahmennummer und Fahrradpass. Und nu? Hausrat anrufen klar, aber wie habt ihr das gemacht? Oder haben die ne Rahmennummer und ich bin nur zu blöd die zu finden?

So jetzt wo der Kopf wieder etwas weniger brummt:

Probefahrt mit Nils war echt super. Erstens ist der Typ nicht nur kompetent sondern auch sehr sehr sympathisch. Im Laden stehen einige Lapierre Kartons von der aktuellen Lieferung und viele schöne Räder. Das 310er sieht in Natura viel besser aus, als auf Bildern. Gleiches gilt auch für das Zesty. Ein 916 ist am Vortag an den Besitzer gegangen, hätte ich auch gerne gesehen. Um Burbach ist schönstes Bike Revier, da werde ich wohl nochmal hin. 
Bergauf geht's sehr entspannt. Im Sattel sitzend gibts kein störendes Wippen. Den einzigen technisch etwas schwierigeren Anstieg (schmal und kurvig) habe ich verpatzt...am Crosser fahre ich Dual Control und Links invers...mit Schwung auf die Anfahrt, auf's große Kettenblatt...nanu...und schieben. Ich hasse Anfänger. 
Auf dem gefrorenen Boden hatte ich mit den Reifen auch auf steilen Anstiegen keine Traktionsprobleme. Bin allerdings 700x35C Racing Ralphs gewöhnt, da sind die Michelin XCR Dry geradezu Traktionswunder. 

Bergab machts richtig Laune, auch wenn ich mich noch sehr an die Sitzposition gewöhnen muss. Ist natürlich eigentlich alles einfacher, aber beim Crosser muss man alles etwas konzentrierter, vorsichtiger und vor allem anders machen. Ohne den Hintern weit hinter den Sattel zu bringen, war ich früher immer stark Überschlaggefährdet. Mit dem Zesty fährt man einfach. Querliegende Bäume überspringt man einfach mit kurzem Lupfen des Vorderrads. Den Rest macht das Fahrwerk. Einen anderen quer liegenden Baum, der sicher auch 10-15cm hoch war, hab ich zu spät gesehen. Frontal drauf, das Fahrwerk bügelts weg.

Wie gesagt, ich hab mir als Fully Einsteiger gleich ein HighTec Gerät gekauft und es ist klar, dass ich da begeistert bin. Ich freu mich auf viele Ausfahrten...aber heute noch nicht.


----------



## Totty79 (17. Februar 2008)

Hey, 

da kann ich Dir nur zusprechen...bin gerade auch wieder von einer Tour zurückgekommen...ich musste eine Abfahrt dreimal fahren, weils einfach so geil war....mit 2 kleinen Sprüngen drin...wow...das Zesty ebnet alles weg....spitze ....bin so froh das ich mir solch ein geiles Teil gekönnt habe!
Zur RahmenNr ...die steht unterm Tretlager ...siehste aber nur wenn sauber ist 

Wenn Du mal ein genaues Gewicht weisst ...sag mal Bescheid....desweilen diskutiere ich noch ein wenig mit Lp rum...mal schauen was Sie mir als nächstes sagen...

Gruß Totty


----------



## Asha'man (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Totty,

anscheinend hast du dich langsam an die Umstellung gewöhnt. Deine ersten Berichte waren ja deutlich weniger euphorisch.  Schön!

Nils hat, wie gesagt 11,6kg gewogen mit einer digitalen Federwaage. Kommt mir aber sehr wenig vor. Zumindest, da deins deutlich schwerer ist. Ich hab leider keine vernünftige Waage für sowas.  Vllt. bekomm ich mal die Möglichkeit irgendwo.

Bin trotz Mandelentzündung doch noch ne kleine Runde gefahren. Wollte nur Fotos machen. Das Ding macht schon Laune. Wir haben hier nen kleinen Spot mit ein paar Sprunghügeln und steileren abhängen. Ein Baum mit kleiner Rampe hat's mir besonders angetan. Ist etwa 30cm hoch und der Baum ist etwa 5cm höher als die Rampe.  Die ersten Zwei Sprünge das Vorderrad gelupft und der Hinterreifen hat's wieder nach unten gezogen, als er gegen die 5cm Baum ist. Danach klappte das dann besser. Allerdings ist mir das Fahrwerk hinten durchgeschlagen (Gummiring war unten)...also mehr Druck drauf und den Sag auf 15mm runter. Jetzt wirkt auch Pro Pedal plötzlich. 
Leider verliert mein Hinterreifen Luft...und zwar so langsam, dass auf 10km gerade ausreichend drin geblieben ist, um nach Hause zu kommen. Ich wart mal bis morgen und dann muss er evtl. mal ins Wasser... *grummel*

@Totty: Wieviel Druck und was für Einstellungen fährst du in Gabel und Dämpfer? Ich hab jetzt 120psi auf dem Dämpfer, Druckstufe 2 Klicks zu (also sehr schnelles Ausfedern). 

Grüße,
Thomas

ps: Die Erkältung, Halsschmerzen werden durch die Freude am fahren nicht besser.


----------



## Totty79 (17. Februar 2008)

Hey Thomas,

frag mich bitte nicht wieviel bar ich drin habe ich denke recht viel da ich 91 kg wiege......bin gerade recht zufrieden so wie es gerade eingestellt ist...ob es optimal ist....glaube ich nicht!


Hinten müsste ich evtl auch ein wenig mehr Druck rein machen da ich auch auf 1cm durch bin....aber das ist ja das schöne an Luftelementen....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2008)

RMBlizzard schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> ist denn dein Bike bei der großen Lappierelieferung an Hibike mit dabei gewesen?
> Wenn ja, dann Wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Leider noch nicht, der Chem hat aber seines gekriegt, lt Hibike wohl next week; mal sehen.... 

Wir waren heut schön hier in der Gegend auf Trailhuntertour - war spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. Februar 2008)

So und die versprochenen Bilder:







@Totty: Da steht tatsächlich was auf dem Tretlager, aber so schwach, dass man es kaum lesen kann. Wieviel Stellen hat deine Rahmennummer? Bzw. kannst du sie mir mal PNen, damit ich evtl. gleiche Teile der Nr. erraten kann (gerne auch jemand anderes mit einem 714):





Sehr witzig...könnte ein LE drin vorkommen. Der Rest...unlesbar.

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album. Sind aber alle recht ähnlich und bei Abendsonne gemacht.


----------



## guerilla01 (18. Februar 2008)

bist dir sicher, dass das nicht einfach L heißt und auf der anderen Seite ein R steht?


----------



## Asha'man (18. Februar 2008)

Vor dem vermeintlichen LE stehen noch mehr Buchstaben. Aber so schwach, dass man sie auf dem Foto gar nicht sieht und in echt gerade so erahnen kann. Ist ja schön, dass die das Tretlager nicht verschandeln wollten...aber lesbar wäre schon nett gewesen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Februar 2008)

Weil ich das gerade sehe: kannst du ein paar Detailfotos vom Tretlager machen?  Wäre interessant zu sehen, wie man die eingepressten Lager austauschen kann.


----------



## Totty79 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Thomas,
also meine Nr ist prima zu lesen ...9-stellig!
sieht auch heiss auch dein "Geschoss"!

Gruß Totty


----------



## Asha'man (18. Februar 2008)

@Totty: Toll, dann hab ich wohl doch keine... *grummel* Mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob da nicht nur LE steht auf dem Tretlager. Je nach Lichteinfall meint man eine 3 oder so zu erahnen und ein paar andere Zahlen/Buchstaben. 

Ich hab meinem Händler mal gebeten bei Lapierre nachzufragen. Weisst du, ob dein Händler evtl. die Rahmennummer für dich gemacht hat?

Ich hätte ja gar keine Lust, dass Rad tauschen und wieder warten zu müssen oder so. 

@Waldschleicher: Man sieht nicht viel. Aber ich versuch mal nen Foto zu machen...


----------



## svensonn (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Waldschleicher,

die Lager werden einfach raus gehauen aus der Lagerhalterung, vorher natürlich die Kurbel wegbauen 

das neue Lager wird dann wie ein Steuersatz, entweder mit einem Spezialwerkzeug von Lapierre, oder einfach mit einem Steuerlagerwerkzeug eingepresst.

Einfach und gut, wenn der Lagersitz genau gearbeitet ist.

Gruß

Svensonn


----------



## LuisWoo (18. Februar 2008)

Yo, wenn man die Lager "raushaut", ist der Lagersitz definitiv im A****
;-)
Also immer schön mit Abzieher arbeiten und ja nicht verkanten. Hoffentlich ist die Lagerqualität entsprechend gut. Ein derartiger Lagertausch ist immer problematisch und sollte so selten wie möglich gemacht werden. Die Lagersitze werden durch solche Aktionen nicht besser....


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Februar 2008)

juhuu, endlich nach langer wartezeit und nervenzerfetzendem kampf mit dem lieferservice, der den namen des götterboten trägt, konnte ich mein neues bike heute abend in empfang nehmen!

ich habe mir ein lapierre zesty 314 mit ein paar modifikationen gegönnt. wappnet euch, ihr trails, ich komme!! ;-)


----------



## SteVe7 (18. Februar 2008)

Bin schon gespannt wie sich die 36er Fox dran fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Februar 2008)

svensonn schrieb:


> Hallo Waldschleicher,
> 
> die Lager werden einfach raus gehauen aus der Lagerhalterung, vorher natürlich die Kurbel wegbauen
> 
> ...



Also sitzt da das nackte Industrielager im Alu, ohne irgendeine Schale...? Hm, wieder ein Punkt, für welchen man sich teures Werkzeug kaufen oder zum Händler rennen muss.  
Eine nette Kettenführung ohne ISCG (die Heim bspw.) fällt da auch flach.


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Februar 2008)

@steve7

na und ich erst! mal sehen, ob es den effekt hat, den ich mir gewünscht habe, oder ob es mir beim ersten heftigen gelände das steuerrohr wegreißt.


----------



## Totty79 (19. Februar 2008)

GERADE VON LAPIERRE reingekommen, habe mal angefragt warum meins so schwer ist......also damit alles klar...hauptsache es ist stabil

Hallo,


Ich habe mit dem Produkt Manager gesprochen. Also das Zesty 714 wiegt 11,8 kgs in der Grösse 42. Aber weil der Rahmen Hydroformiert ist und um eine höhe Steifigkeit zubekommen ist der Rahmen in der Grösse 54 bis 500g schwiriger (besonders wegen dem Oberrohr) als der kleine.

Dann haben Sie während Ihre "Schlankheitskur" etwas gewicht verloren mit dem Vorbau, Schrauben, Sattel und Lenker und wieder ein bischen gewicht dazu genommen mit den Reiffen die schwiriger sind und sicher mir der Sattelstütze.

Da kommen Sie ganz klar auf das richtige Gewicht.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. Februar 2008)

...die zesty und spicy sind sooooooooo schön!


----------



## RMBlizzard (19. Februar 2008)

[email protected]

ist wohl am Wochenende die große Auslieferung von Lapierre gewesen,

denn ich habe meines auch gestern bekommen. I am so Happy.  

Euch allen viel Spaß mit den neuen Bikes.



Gruß RMB


----------



## fUEL (20. Februar 2008)

RMBlizzard schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> ist wohl am Wochenende die große Auslieferung von Lapierre gewesen,
> 
> ...


 

Hi Dieter 
Feines Rad, viel Spaß damit - meines soll diese woche noch kommen.

( vllt heute - wär prima dann könnt ichs morgen schon mal rannehmen) 

Wir sind morgen zu dritt am nachmittag im Wintersteingebiet trailig unterwegs. Wenn Du willst bist Du herzlich willkommen 

Schreib einfach ne PN 

Gruß Frank 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2008)

Habt ihr denn jetzt alle Rahmennummern drunter? Kann mir jemand mal ein Foto benennen und sicher sagen, dass die von Lapierre stammt? Das wäre super.

@Waldschleicher: Brauchste das Foto jetzt noch oder hat sich das erledigt durch die Infos?


----------



## RMBlizzard (20. Februar 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn jetzt alle Rahmennummern drunter? Kann mir jemand mal ein Foto benennen und sicher sagen, dass die von Lapierre stammt? Das wäre super.
> 
> @Waldschleicher: Brauchste das Foto jetzt noch oder hat sich das erledigt durch die Infos?



Jo,
die Rahmennummer ist 9stellig, und nicht nur auf dem Bike, bei mir auch auf Rechnung!


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Februar 2008)

So habe heute an der Tankstelle mal wieder die Bike Sport news mitgenommen,
da ist ein Test von fünf High-End Fullys und Testsieger wurde das Lapierre Zesty
914 
Fazit: Ein Vollgas-Vollblut Bike mit außergewöhnlichen Details 

Im Test

Zesty 914
Rotwild R.GT2
Specialized SJ FSR Pro
Trek Fuel EX 9.5
Tomac Carbide XC1


Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. Februar 2008)

hab mich ins 514 verliebt, bloß woher nehme ich das geld ^^


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. Februar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hab mich ins 514 verliebt, bloß woher nehme ich das geld ^^



Sind wir schon zu zweit, was das Geld betrifft 

Sushi


----------



## Asha'man (21. Februar 2008)

@Blizzard: Ganz toll. Dann ist meine entweder unlesbar oder nicht vorhanden. Kommt bei dir in der Nummer ein LE vor? Ich hätte die Nummer auch gerne auf Rechnung und/oder Fahrradpass für die Versicherung.

Danke für die Mühe!

Woher das Geld nehmen? Naja, mein Rad ist jetzt mehr als dreimal so viel wert, wie mein 91'er Honda Accord. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. 

Den neuen XT Laufradsatz find ich toll, auch wenn Tubeless seltsam ist (wie gesagt, war einmal platt über Nacht...jetzt hält die Luft). Was mich ärgert ist, dass der LRS nur bis 2.25" zugelassen ist.  Hätte gerne 2.4er NN oder aber 2.35er Muddy Mary (bleischwer) für den Winter aufgezogen.
Wobei ich immer noch überrascht bin, wie gut die Michelin auf der Probefahrt mit Nils funktioniert haben. Hätte deutlich weniger erwartet.


----------



## RMBlizzard (21. Februar 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Blizzard: Ganz toll. Dann ist meine entweder unlesbar oder nicht vorhanden. Kommt bei dir in der Nummer ein LE vor? Ich hätte die Nummer auch gerne auf Rechnung und/oder Fahrradpass für die Versicherung.
> 
> Danke für die Mühe!
> 
> ...


----------



## Asha'man (21. Februar 2008)

Händleranfrage nach Lapierre ist schon raus. Bin mal gespannt, was die sagen. Ob ich von der Rahmennummer was hab, wenn man sie doch nicht erkennt, ist dann die nächste Frage...


----------



## fUEL (21. Februar 2008)

Hab mein Spicy abgeholt

megageil 12,5 kg incl. Plattformpedale und geschraubten Griffen.

Aulieferungszustand 12243gohne Pedale und mit bleischwerem hinterem Mavicschnellspanner und Gummigriffen die sich drehten und genausoschwer wie geschraubte waren.

Bin sehr zufrieden bislang.


yepp morgen geht es auf Abstimmungsrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Februar 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher: Brauchste das Foto jetzt noch oder hat sich das erledigt durch die Infos?



Ich denke, das könnte auch für andere interessant sein. Wenn du also mal Zeit hast...


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab mein Spicy abgeholt
> 
> megageil 12,5 kg incl. Plattformpedale und geschraubten Griffen.
> 
> ...



Welches Spicy Modell genau? Bilder


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Welches Spicy Modell genau? Bilder


 

916 mit XTR kasette, XTR Schalthebelage und xtr Umwerfer, sonst Auslieferung Serie.

Rahmengröße S und die ist perfekt obwohl ich 176 bin


----------



## Red Hawkeye (22. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab mein Spicy abgeholt
> 
> megageil 12,5 kg incl. Plattformpedale und geschraubten Griffen.
> 
> ...



'Herzlichen Glückwunsch' Frank! Fährst Du mal wieder am Biketreff mit und hast Du auch den Schnellspanner getauscht hinten? Wenn ja, gegen welchen?

Gruß

Cem


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2008)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> 'Herzlichen Glückwunsch' Frank! Fährst Du mal wieder am Biketreff mit und hast Du auch den Schnellspanner getauscht hinten? Wenn ja, gegen welchen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Cem


 

Hi cem altes Haus 

Dir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch
Samstags kann ich nie!!! Wenn der wieder mal Mittwochs ist wird das auch mal wieder was, jedoch ist meine Startzeit dann auch später so daß wir uns wohl am Apres auf dem Parkplatz treffen können.

Ich hatte noch nen Tune Spanner den ich reingemacht habe 

Hab jedoch einen Hope bestellt beim Daniel weil die Optik schöner zum Hope Sattelspaner und den cnc Easton Teilen paßt.

Heut morgen war ich schon unterwegs - das ist wie ein CC Teil und wenn es bergab geht und die Gabel raus dann liegt es so zwischen meinen beiden Nicolais, jedoch die Reifen sind für die ganz schnelle Gangart limitierend.


Wir können ja mal Sonntags  zusammen fahren
Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## SlayMe (22. Februar 2008)

@ fUEL: welche Nicolais hast Du denn? und welche Reifen sind denn verbaut? Schreib doch einfach mal noch mehr, je ausführlicher desto guter. danke.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> 916 mit XTR kasette, XTR Schalthebelage und xtr Umwerfer, sonst Auslieferung Serie.
> 
> Rahmengröße S und die ist perfekt obwohl ich 176 bin



Und die Rahmengröße passt? Ich bin 178cm und Schrittlänge 82 und denke
eher an einen L Rahmen 

Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?

Gruss Sushi


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2008)

SlayMe schrieb:


> @ fUEL: welche Nicolais hast Du denn? und welche Reifen sind denn verbaut? Schreib doch einfach mal noch mehr, je ausführlicher desto guter. danke.


Helius CC und FR 
Reifen CC Minion 2.35
Reifen FR Minion R 2.5 High Roller F 2.5

Ersatzlaufradsatz Big Betty FR


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Und die Rahmengröße passt? Ich bin 178cm und Schrittlänge 82 und denke
> eher an einen L Rahmen
> 
> Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?
> ...


 
84 , da ist mein Oberkörper deutlich kürzer als DEiner also kleinere Rahmengröße

Die Teile fallen riesig aus.
Mwürde auch gehen aber verspielter im Handling ist mir viel lieber.

Bei anderen Herstellern hab ich eigentlich immer M oder 18.5 Zoll.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> 84 , da ist mein Oberkörper deutlich kürzer als DEiner also kleinere Rahmengröße
> 
> Die Teile fallen riesig aus.
> Mwürde auch gehen aber verspielter im Handling ist mir viel lieber.
> ...



Da werde ich wohl doch mal erst nach dem M schauen und probefahren!

Gruss Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (23. Februar 2008)

Wenn's interessiert: 183cm, SL90cm und Rahmenhöhe 50 und das passt sehr gut für mein empfinden.

Zur Zeit überlege ich, was für Reifen ich für den Winter aufziehe. Am liebsten wäre mir ja was breites, aber Shimano empfiehlt bei den Felgen bis 2.25". 

Werden dann wohl die Nobby Nic in 2.25" werden. Ansonsten hätte ich mir trotz des Gewichts wohl Muddy Mary in 2.35" zugelegt. Was meint ihr, müsste 2.35" noch gehen auf den Felgen?


----------



## fUEL (23. Februar 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wenn's interessiert: 183cm, SL90cm und Rahmenhöhe 50 und das passt sehr gut für mein empfinden.
> 
> Zur Zeit überlege ich, was für Reifen ich für den Winter aufziehe. Am liebsten wäre mir ja was breites, aber Shimano empfiehlt bei den Felgen bis 2.25".
> 
> Werden dann wohl die Nobby Nic in 2.25" werden. Ansonsten hätte ich mir trotz des Gewichts wohl Muddy Mary in 2.35" zugelegt. Was meint ihr, müsste 2.35" noch gehen auf den Felgen?


 

Schwalbe Reifen neigen dazu sehr viel Höhe zu haben, Maxxis Minion in 2.35 passen rein ohne Probleme.


----------



## Asha'man (23. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub passen würden die Reifen problemlos. Aber die Felgen sind halt von Shimano nur bis 2.25" zugelassen/empfohlen.


----------



## fUEL (23. Februar 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich glaub passen würden die Reifen problemlos. Aber die Felgen sind halt von Shimano nur bis 2.25" zugelassen/empfohlen.


 

Was verboten ist macht doch immer mehr Spaß


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Februar 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was verboten ist macht doch immer mehr Spaß



Sieht geil aus dein Spicy 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

Sushi


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2008)

es ist zwar sonst nicht meine art, zu so alten posts noch was zu schreiben, aber das hier wollte ich doch kommentieren: 


perponche schrieb:


> >>http://www.bikekulture-mag.com/V2/Lapierre-2008-Deux-enduros-100.html
> die Kinematik wird gleich zu Beginn erörtert und das Resumé lautet: LP bleibt dem VPP treu.
> ...
> Aber wahrscheinlich seids ihr ja schlauer als der Rest der Welt.


1. man muss unterscheiden zwischen werbetext und tatsachen. lapierre behauptet, beim vpp zu bleiben, man darf es aber trotzdem auch anders sehen. 
2. was lapierre als vpp bezeichnet, ist nicht das gleiche wie das, was der rest der welt darunter versteht. zesty / spicy haben einen virtuellen drehpunkt, den hat aber jeder viergelenker - das ist aber eben nicht das, was vpp definiert. 

-> zesty / spicy sind viergelenker (die immer virtuelle drehpunkte haben), das system ist aber kein vpp in dem sinn, wie der begriff üblicherweise benutzt wird. 


drei zitate dazu: 


Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Virtueller Drehpunkt heißt ja nur, dass der Hinterbau sich um einen Drehpunkt bewegt, der durch die vier Gelenke bestimmt wird. Das ist bei VPP als auch Viergelenkern mit Horst-Link der Fall.
> 
> Die als VPP bezeichneten Systemen gehen einen Schritt weiter. Sie verändern den virtuellen Drehpunkt je nach genutztem Federweg, um die Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus besser an die Bedürfnisse der jeweilen Situation anzupassen (Dämpfer nicht eingefedert, 30% eingefedert usw.).
> ...
> Eins ist natürlich richtig. VPP ist eine Produktbezeichnung und somit nur bei SC oder Intense erhältlich. Bei Lapiere heißt das FPS, bei BMC VPS, bei Ginat Maestro usw. und so fort.





Ope schrieb:


> VPP ist eine Abkürzung aus dem Englischen und bedeutet "Virtual Pivot Point" zu deutsch virtueller Drehpunkt. Auschließlich der Name ist geschützt nicht aber die Arbeitsweise des Hinterbaus, ergo gibt jeder Hersteller der Geschichte einen eigenen Namen. Das Funktionsprinzip kann von Fall zu Fall verschieden sein ; Giant, Intense, Iron Horse.... das Ergebnis ist jedenfalls immer dasselbe.





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> The VPP (or Virtual Pivot Point) is a linkage designed bike that is built to activate the suspension differently depending on what inputs the suspension has received. The VPP design was designed by both Santa Cruz and Intense. Yeti Cycles has created a unique rail system to eliminate pedal jacking. The DW-Link is another design licensed to Iron Horse and Independent Fabrications. Giant's Maestro is yet another design that works very well. The Maestro suspension design is just as efficient as the FSR system and the VPP. It also has the benefit of having a progressive spring rate. Patents have drawn definite lines among the manufacturers.
> 
> To define a VPP/DW-link/Maestro suspension design, imagine a line that follows the path the rear axle takes as it moves through its travel. Continue it into a complete circle. The center of the circle will be the pivot point. It will be a virtual point in space and not an actual pivot on the bicycle. It can either be a fix point or one that moves around as the suspension compresses (floating), depending on the design.
> 
> The VPP family of suspension systems are in fact four bar designs. They have short links instead of the longer links on a conventional four bar (chainstay and rocker).


----------



## Asha'man (26. Februar 2008)

Mein 714 Rahmenhöhe 50 wiegt mit Polar Speedsensor und Uhrenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz und wenig Dreck: 12.48kg.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Februar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> es ist zwar sonst nicht meine art, zu so alten posts noch was zu schreiben, aber das hier wollte ich doch kommentieren:
> 
> 1. man muss unterscheiden zwischen werbetext und tatsachen. lapierre behauptet, beim vpp zu bleiben, man darf es aber trotzdem auch anders sehen.
> 2. was lapierre als vpp bezeichnet, ist nicht das gleiche wie das, was der rest der welt darunter versteht. zesty / spicy haben einen virtuellen drehpunkt, den hat aber jeder viergelenker - das ist aber eben nicht das, was vpp definiert.
> ...




Wow, dafür bekommst du den Leichengräber der Woche.  
Ich sehe das genauso, hatte ich schon gesagt. Ein VPP definiert sich IMHO durch die Wippe bzw. den Umlenkhebel zwischen Tretlager und Kettenstrebe.
Lapierre begründete den Wechsel mit unzureichenden Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten für schwere Fahrer und der Tatsache, das sie das Oberrohr nicht weiter ansenken konnten. Ich nehme mal an, den Dämpfer einfach querzulegen, wie SC oder Intense, verbietet ihnen irgendein Patent...


----------



## fUEL (26. Februar 2008)

So interessant Ingenieurswissen auch sein mag für die Ansprüche, die ich an ein bike habe ist diese Info nur sekundär. Anständig bewegen lassen soll sich so ein Bike  dahingehend sind meine Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (26. Februar 2008)

Hab mich heute halsüberkopf in ein Spicy 516 verliebt. Hab mich sofort draufsetzen müssen und oh Schreck ein M ist riesig. Bin so um die 1,74m gross und dass Spicy M hat eine Toptubelänge von 600mm dank der gekröpften Sattelstütze noch mehr. Was habt ihr für Erfahrunge gemacht?
(Gehe von meinem Reign aus dass in M net Toptubelänge von 575mm hat und keine gekröpfte Sattelstütze). Wäre bei meiner Grösse ein S eher besser?

Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit den XT Laufrädern. Hab am Reign wenig gefahrene Crossmax SX die ich nicht gerne hergeben möchte.

Ausserdem frage ich mich ob meine heissgeliebte Rockshox Lyrik U-Turn wirklich durch eine 36 Talas ersetzt werden soll oder nicht?

Naja ist halt nicht so einfach wenn man frisch verliebt ist.


----------



## Ommlinio (26. Februar 2008)

@ Vince Vega:

Schau mal bei www.move-cycles.com vorbei! Top Beratung zu Lapierre! Einfach mal anrufen ;-)!

Cheers Ommlinio


----------



## Vince Vega (26. Februar 2008)

@Ommlino
Hätte eigentlich gedacht jemand könnte mir aus Erfahrung von Rahmengrösse etc. berichten.

Beim Händler war ich ja schon, einen guten Preis macht er mir auch noch. Ich brauch eher ein paar Ratschläge die von Besitzern kommen.

z.B. ob die Fox 36 Talas R der Lyrik U-Turn ebenbürtig oder überlegen ist.

Die Mavic Crossmax SX werd ich definitiv behalten, wäre glaub ich blöd wenn ich die gegen die Shimano eintauschen würde.

Die Formula sagen mir ebenfalls nicht so zu da werden wohl mein Juicy 7 herhalten müssen.

Wie gesagt mir geht's hauptsächlich um die Geo in S vs. Geo in M bei einer Körpergrösse von knapp 1,74m.


----------



## t. eschknecht (27. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,

die Kettenstrebenschützer sind nun lieferbar. Wer Interesse an so einem guten Stück hat, der schreibt uns (nonplusultra) bitte eine E-Mail mit Stückzahl und dem Modell ( es gibt ja unterschiedlich dicke streben ...) für das es gewünscht wird. Ihr erhaltet dann unsere Bankverbindung und wir schicken den Schutz raus, wenn das Geld am Konto ist.

E-Mail Adresse: [email protected] oder [email protected]
Kosten: 10,00 EUR/St. + 3 EUR Versand (innerhalb Deutschland)

Bestellungen bitte bis Freitag, 07.03.2008 mailen - Danke!

Infos über uns gibt es unter www.npur.de

Viele Grüße und Kette rechts!
Torsten


----------



## pkuonen (27. Februar 2008)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> @Ommlino
> Hätte eigentlich gedacht jemand könnte mir aus Erfahrung von Rahmengrösse etc. berichten.
> 
> Beim Händler war ich ja schon, einen guten Preis macht er mir auch noch. Ich brauch eher ein paar Ratschläge die von Besitzern kommen.
> ...



Hallo Vince Vega!

Bin 182 cm gross und fahre das Spicy 516 in der Grösse M.

Die Austattung finde ich sehr gelungen.
Persönlich würde ich keine Teile tauschen, denn ich finde das Packet recht gelungen.
Die Fox Gabel arbeitet super soft und ist auf den Trails komfortabel zu fahren.
Die Laufräder finde ich auch ganz ok.
Zumindest hat das Bike bei unseren Trails in den Westalpen einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Bei deiner Grösse würde ich mal S + M testen.
Mit Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.
http://www.bergrad.ch
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Silver-Racer (28. Februar 2008)

SteVe7 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie sich die 36er Fox dran fährt!



so, die probefahrt hat ergeben, daß die 36er talas einfach zu hoch baut. selbst in der niedrigsten stufe (100mm) ist sie immer noch ca 40mm höher als ne 32er talas.
dadurch wurde das fahrverhalten doch zu kippelig.

die 32er scheint aber trotzdem immer noch etwas höher zu bauen, als die originale 140er float. oder es fühlt sich einfach nur so an. auch egal.
demnach, 36er talas raus und ne 32er talas rein, meine geliebte juicy mit 203/180 scheiben und noch ein paar conti mk in 2,4 breite dran, und jetzt fährt es sich so, wie ich es haben wollte.  

anbei noch ein aktuelleres bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (29. Februar 2008)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Hätte eigentlich gedacht jemand könnte mir aus Erfahrung von Rahmengrösse etc. berichten.
> Wie gesagt mir geht's hauptsächlich um die Geo in S vs. Geo in M bei einer Körpergrösse von knapp 1,74m.


hast du keine möglichkeit, dich auf eins in S draufzusetzen? 
M ist sicher zu lang...


----------



## fUEL (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte mit dem Moutainking ins Ust keinen Spaß auf dem Spicy.

Fahr nun Highroller ust in 2.35.
Damit wiegt das bike nach dem Titanschraubentuning und mit Pedalen 12.8 kg, was ich noch immer einen tollen WErt finde.
Die verbauten Mountainking waren extrem leicht 623 g und 702 g.

Die Maxis wiegen 820 und 843 und machen einen Unterschied, der einfach gravierend ist:
Bergauf natürlich mehr Rollwiderstand zu spüren; aber bergab limitiert der Mk ein Rad mit so viel Federweg so sehr, daß mit dem Maxxis der gefühlte Geschwindigkeitsbereich einer anderen Liga zuzuordnen ist.

Wer also gerne bergab die Bremse nur zum Anhalten benutzt, sollte sich die paar Gramm mehr gönnen und endurotypischere Reifen montieren.





Fettes Grinsen und gute Fahrt
Frank


----------



## perponche (10. März 2008)

Schauts euch die Schweißnähte gut an wenn Ihr euer gutes Stück im Laden abholt, man ist ja erst mal so geblendet. Wenns so ausschaut wie hier, sollte mans lieber gleich im Laden lassen wenn man langen Ärger vermeiden will


			
				mick74' date='9/03/2008 à 15:42' post='2538881 schrieb:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> Ben voila, petite sortie tranquille, et comme c'est de coutume, petit lavage a la fin de la sortie....
> Et comme je lis pas mal de revue, J'ai lu par ci par là que c'etait un bon moment pour inspecter son spad....
> Alors j'inspecte.......
> ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. März 2008)

mhm und auf deutsch?


----------



## Asha'man (13. März 2008)

Auf deutsch ist das ein ziemlich unschöner Riss, der in der Schweissnaht beginnt und sich zur Dämpferaufnahme fortsetzt. Unschön...da muss wohl ein neuer Rahmen her.

Rahmennummer: 
Lapierre kann mir nicht sagen, welche Rahmennummer mein Rad hat oder haben sollte!? Das die so schlecht lesbar ist, liegt am Lack. Und warum kann Totty seine dann lesen? Super...
Somit ist das Rad von meiner Hausratversicherung nicht mit versichert. Jetzt würde ich gerne von Lapierre schriftlich haben, dass eine Codierung des Rahmens bei der Polizei sich nicht auf die Garantie auswirkt. 

Was kann/sollte ich denn machen, wenn Lapierre sagt, dass es bei Codierung (Code wird in den Rahmen graviert) die Garantie erlischt?


----------



## LB Stefan (13. März 2008)

Habs jetzt nimmer ganz verfolgt, aber schon mal ne Reklamation bei Lapierre deswegen gemacht? 

Ich mein du hast ein neues Rad gekauft und Lapierre ist ja schuld dass deine Nummer unlesbar ist, wieso sollst du dich also um die Nummer kümmern.

Warum deine nicht lesbar ist kann ich mit nur so vorstellen dass beim 1. Lackieren die Lackqualität mangelhaft war und es nun ein 2. Mal machlackiert wurde. 

Ich würde mir das so nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Magicforce (13. März 2008)

@Asha'man
was sagt denn Nils Richter zu der Sache mit der Rahmennummer...denke doch mal er wäre da der erste Ansprechpartner oder habe ich das event. überlesen  
klar will man da nicht unbedingt Stress , aber das ist ja nun auch keine soo unbedeutende Sache, was ist wenn es tatsächlich abhanden kommt ...mir wäre da nicht ganz wohl bei ...


----------



## Asha'man (14. März 2008)

Ich spreche mit Nils seit dem Kauf darüber. Er wollte erstmal von Lapierre die Nummer herausfinden, die halten die aber nicht vor (s.o.).
Nils spielt das ganze runter. Rahmennummer hält keinen vom Stehlen des Rads ab (ist mir auch klar, aber das ist nicht der Punkt). Lapierre interessiert sich nicht für die Rahmennummer, wäre bei einer Reklamation also unwichtig, etc. Bei so einem teuren Rad ist die Rahmennummer eh uninteressant...

Mir ist es aus folgenden Gründen aber trotzdem wichtig:

- Hausrat-Versicherung besteht auf Rahmennummer
- Fahrradpass mit Rahmennummer hätte ich gerne als Nachweis
- Verkauf des Rades
- Ärger mit Lapierre im Falle einer Reklamation

Deswegen überlege ich jetzt den Rahmen zu reklamieren. Ist eindeutig ein Mangel. Mir grauts nur davor wieder monatelang auf das Rad zu warten. Gerade wo ich jetzt so unglaublich viel Spass mit dem Teil hab. Mag meinen Crosser fast gar nicht mehr fahren. 

Nochwas zu Tubeless und den XCR Dry:

- Mysteriöser platter Hinterreifen über nacht einen Tag nach dem Kauf
Mantel abgenommen, untersucht, nix gefunden, neu montiert...problem weg.
- Durchstich vorne durch kleinen Dorn
- Durchstich hinten, verursacher unauffindbar
- Reifenflanke beschädigt bei Durchschlag hinten. Selber schuld, bei Sprung auf eine Doppeltreppenstufe zu wenig Zeit gehabt und nicht hoch genug gekommen. Reifen hinten ohne Milch nicht mehr dicht zu bekommen.

Michelin XCR scheinen nicht sehr pannensicher zu sein. Ohne Milch macht Tubeless bisher keinen Spass. Erstaunlich ist aber, wie lange die Luft trotz Durchstichen im Reifen bleibt. Bei beiden Durchstichen waren nach einmal Aufpumpen noch fast 10km bis nach Hause kein Problem. Jetzt kommt nen Schlauch rein, bis die neuen Reifen und Milch endlich da  sind.


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2008)

Ich hasse Milch - so ne sauerei im wald!

De Plattfuß nach der ersten nacht war ein Montagefehler, wahrscheinlich wurde der Reifen nicht überpumpt, dann stimmt die Passung im Felgenhorn nicht richtig und sowas passiert.

Immer schön sauber machen vorm Aufziehen war wohl dem Händler nicht geläufig ( Muß sagen mein bike war einwandfrei montiert worden bei Hibike, auch die Reifen , alles bestens wie es sein soll) 

Anständige Reifen und nicht so nen marathonpelle montieren dann brauchst Du auch keine Milch.

Nobby oder Mountainking wenns leicht sein soll,
Maxxis minion oder highroller wenns deftig werden darf auf deinen Touren.

Den Michelin würd ich nicht fahren auf so nem bike, der gehört an ein Hardtail zum Rennen fahren nach meinem Gusto.

Meine Rahmennummer hab ich noch nie hinterfragt werd mal druntersehen, ob man die entziffern kann.

Die gerissene Dämpferaufnahme sieht schon komisch aus


----------



## Asha'man (14. März 2008)

So, die Versicherung (HUK24 Hausrat) hat jetzt zugesichert, dass in meinem Fall die Rechnung reicht. Das ganze habe ich schriftlich per EMail und damit ist die Rahmennummer-Geschichte vom Tisch. 

Evtl. lasse ich das Rad bei der Polizei unterm Tretlager stattdessen codieren. 

Die Nobby Nic sind sogar schon bestellt. Hätte fast sogar Muddy Mary in 2.35" genommen, obwohl die Felgen nur bis 2.25" von Shimano empfohlen werden.
Werd's mit den NN auch erstmal ohne Milch versuchen. Aber sollte der nächste Durchstich auch so schnell kommen, kommt die Milch rein. Das Gematsche ist auch nicht so meins. Aber wenn ich dann kaum noch Platten zu flicken hab...

Ich finde die Michelin funktionieren gar nicht so schlecht. Auf trockenem Boden kommt man sogar fast überall noch rauf. Nur wenn's sandig oder gar nass wird, taugen sie mir gar nicht mehr. Und rollen natürlich unglaublich gut. Im Sommer werde ich die runter fahren, wäre sonst zu Schade und dann im Sommer NN und im Winter evtl. was gröberes. Mal sehen.
Ich reinige die Reifen und die Felgen penibel mit Seifenlauge. Dann montiere ich die Reifen nass und sie sind ohne Milch absolut dicht. Einmal auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt, um sie ins Horn zu drücken und das wars.
Die Michelin XCR Dry² lassen sich übrigens erstaunlich einfach montieren. Hatte ein bischen Angst davor, weil das bei Tubeless ja so ein Akt sein soll. Bin auf die NN gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMBlizzard (16. März 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> So, die Versicherung (HUK24 Hausrat) hat jetzt zugesichert, dass in meinem Fall die Rechnung reicht. Das ganze habe ich schriftlich per EMail und damit ist die Rahmennummer-Geschichte vom Tisch.
> 
> Evtl. lasse ich das Rad bei der Polizei unterm Tretlager stattdessen codieren.
> 
> ...



Moin,
schön dass du endlich die Versicherungsfrage lösen konntest. 
Mit der Gravur im Tretlagerbreich dürfte es jedoch Probleme geben.
Ich habe mir diese Aktion einmal Live angesehen, und war gar nicht begeistert. Ob ADFC oder Polizei, die verwenden eine Kopierfräse: 
mir wurde gesagt es geht nur auf einem der Nummerlänge entsprechenden geraden Stück (und das Tretlager ist eben Rund). 
Wenn du Informationen über die Gravurtechnik von deinem Anbieter hast,
gib einfach mal bescheid.

Die Reifen Michelin XCR Dry² habe ich nach der 2ten Ausfahrt abmontiert.
Bei trockenem Wetter und auf der Waldautobahn bestimmt ein guter Reifen, aber für meinen Anspruch, und die im Moment herrschende Wettersituation, bieten mir die Nobby Nic (2,25) doch etwas mehr Sicherheit.
Ich kann deine Bedenken bezügl. der Demontage und Neumontage von Tubeless Reifen verstehen.
Da ich bei der Montage der Reifen die Flanken mit einer Paste (ähnlich wie bei der PKW Reifen Montage) einschmiere (gibt es übrigens auch in kleinen Gebinden für den Fahrradbedarf) war die ganze Aktion in 0, nix erledigt. 
Kurz noch mit etwas Luft (ca. 4-5 bar) aufgefüllt, sodass sich der Wulst richtig an die Felgenflanken drückt (ist Hörbar) und fertig.
Und die Dinger sind seit gut 300 Km ohne jeglichen Luftverlust im Einsatz....... 

have a nice day
RMB


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2008)

Die Gravur habe ich ja bereits am Crossrad. Ist auch mit einer Kopierfräse gemacht. Am ebenfalls runden Oberrohr (richtig hässlich, deshalb wenn nur am Tretlager). Ist aber jetzt nicht mehr so wichtig.

Montieren/Demontieren kann ich die Michelin XCR ohne Probleme in 5 min. Hab ja jetzt viel Übung drin. Ich wasche die Felge und Reifen ordentlich mit Seifenlauge aus und wenn man die Reifenflanken schön in die Mitte der Felge legt, dann gehen die Michelin sehr gut rauf/runter. Hoffe das geht mit den NN auch so gut.  Im Moment fahre ich hinten halt Schlauch, da die Reifenflanke durch ist.

War gestern wieder mit dem Zesty unterwegs. Es macht unheimlich viel Spass.  Sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab.


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2008)

Hi zusammen, 
die Montage von Schlauchlosreifen, die als Faltreifen bezeichnet werden ist generell unproblematisch, wenn man wie Asha beschrieben die Flanken in die Mitte bringt.

Schwierig haben sich zuweilen lediglich  Felgen von Bontrager erwiesen, da hier ein etwas anderer Standard gewählt wird als bei Mavic und Shimano. 
Bei Drahtreifen wird auch ein bisschen Kraftaufwand nötig, da die Flanken einfach fester sind und der " Draht" mehr Spannung hat als die bei Faltreifen gewählten Einlagen.

Für Faltreifen wie NN und solchen Reifen braucht man wirklich keine Reifenheber zur Montage. 5 Minuten ist , wenn das Abwaschen includiert ist, eine gute und angemessene Zeit.
Wegen der Rahmennummer:
Ich hab mal recherchiert und unter dem Rad am Tretlager eine einwandfrei und leserlich ausgführte Rahmennummergravur gefunden.

Auch noch eine sehr humorvolle Pflegeanleitung, die ich bislang nur so als gegebener Aufkleber hingenommen habe.

Also man darf demgemäß das Bike nicht in den Trockner stecken, , nicht bügeln etc. , was ebenso lustig ist wie die Exitanzeige auf dem Oberohr, die in alle Richtungen weißt. ( nach vorne will ja keiner freiwillig.)

Also die Jungs in Grande Nation haben wirklich nen lustigen Humor.


----------



## fUEL (20. März 2008)

So ein mist, ist mir doch schon das 2 te mal der Umwerfer eingefroren.

Denke ich muß auf gedichtete züge gehen oder mit dem bike den schnee meiden.  

E type Umwerfer - Fehlkonstuktion


----------



## Schmoe (21. März 2008)

hi leute,

bin neu hier im forum! ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!

seit einer woche bin ich stolzer besitzer des "zesty 714".  zuhause machte ich mich gleich an die einstellungen des "fox float rp23". ich stellte den SAG auf meine 70 kg ein. ich richtete den pfeil also auf die schraffierte fläche zwischen (15-19mm) ein, da der SAG ja zwischen 15-25 % des "dämpferkörpers" liegen sollte, doch der o-ring zeigte beim vorsichtigen absteigen schon deutlich mehr an - nämlich über 30 %????????

daher könnte ich niemals in der 19mm enduro(XR)-einstellung fahren, der SAG wäre zu groß und der dämpfer würde wahrscheinlich ständig durchschlagen! das war die erste ernüchterung und die zweite folgte sogleich:  ich konnte zwischen der on-(geöffnete einstellung) und off-einstellung (propedal) des dämpferes nur einen minimalen unterschied feststellen. entweder habe ich einen defekten dämpfer oder was ist da los? ich habe dann auf den schock ein wenig recherchiert und bin dabei in einem andern forum auf dasselbe problem gestoßen. ein user schrieb diesen beitrag:

"Ich lese gerade einen LP Zesty 914 - Test in der VELOVERT 01/2008, laut specs mit einem Fox Float RP23 ausgerüstet. Die Tester sind voll des Lobes über das Bike außer in einem Punkte: bei Anstiegen im Gelände und ganz besonders bei Fahrern mit einem Gewicht von über 80 kg lässt die Wippunterdrückung zu wünschen übrig, so korrekt der SAG auch eingestellt wird. Es macht keinen wahrnehmbaren Unterschied ob ON oder OFF oder die dritte Position am RP23 gewählt wird. Die Tester meinen deshalb, dass der Dämpfer defekt ist und lassen sich von LP einen neuen schicken. Ergebnis: genauso wie vorher. Die Tester konferieren daraufhin mit der Entwicklungabteilung von LP und es stellt sich heraus: der erste Dämpfer war gar nicht defekt. Vielmehr hatte LP in Kooperation mit Fox ein Valvetuning entwickelt, bei dem die Durchflussmenge bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten kaum gebremst wird. Die Tester:
"Schön und gut dass man ein Hebelchen am Dämpfer hat, aber bedauerlicherweise ist es nutzlos. Ein Float R für weniger Geld und mit weniger Gewicht hätte praktisch die gleiche Funktion gebracht."
Ich erinnere mich, dass in einem PR-Text von Titus auch das "customized valve tuning" gerühmt wurde.
Gibt es irgendeine Kennzeichnung, an der man erkennen kann, ob es ein 'normaler' RP23 ist oder nicht? Die Tester konnten es ja dem Dämpfer äußerlich nicht ansehen?"

wie sieht es bei euch aus mit der einstellung des SAG? seid ihr in der empfohlenen 15-25 %-grenze? und wie spricht euer propedal an? könnt ihr einwandfrei zwischen on und off unterscheiden oder ist es so ähnlich wie bei mir und den testern von VELOVERT?                                        

bis auf die porbleme mit dem "fox float rp23" kann ich über das "zesty 714" nichts schlechtes äußern! das bike wäre ohne dem dämpfer-proplem der absolute wahnsinn!

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir eure erfahrungen mitteilen, dass wäre echt nett von euch!

übrigens sorry wegen dem langen beitrag!                                                                   

lg,
schmoe


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. März 2008)

Schmoe schrieb:


> bis auf die porbleme mit dem "fox float rp23" kann ich über das "zesty 714" nichts schlechtes äußern! das bike wäre ohne dem dämpfer-proplem der absolute wahnsinn!



Falscher Ansatz- ein guter Rahmen braucht keine Plattform zur Beruhigung.


----------



## fUEL (22. März 2008)

z schmoe:
Habe ebenfalls wenig Unterschied zwischen Propedal und offen, deshalb benutze ich das eigentlich nicht.
Bei meinen 82 kg ( mit Rucksack schnell auch mal 90 ) braucht es auch ordentlich Druck im Dämpfer, 160 psi hab ich im Moment drinnen.  
Ich hab auch ein solchen RP 23 in meinem RM Element team und da funzt das mit der Plattform sehr gut.

Wenn man auf dem Spicy im Sitzen fährt und Plattform einschaltet sieht man es jedoch deutlich weniger wippen somit funktioniert es schon, nur vllt. nicht wirklich sehr effektiv.


----------



## Asha'man (22. März 2008)

Gleiches hier, wie ich schon weiter oben beschrieben habe. Während der ersten Probefahrt konnte ich keinen Unterschied fest stellen. Allerdings war im Dämpfer auch zu wenig Druck.
Nachdem ich den Sag, im übrigen Problemlos, grob für mich eingestellt und mit mehr Druck gefahren bin, ist ein leichter Unterschied mit PP spürbar. Allerdings auch deutlich geringer, als erwartet.

Stört mich allerdings nicht, brauch ich nämlich nicht.  Im Sitzen fahre ich sowohl die Gabel, als auch den Dämpfer immer offen. Und das obwohl ich kaum Druckstufe in der Gabel fahre. Das leichte arbeiten des Fahrwerks stört mich hier absolut nicht. 
Anders im Wiegetritt. Hier stört mich der Dämpfer überhaupt nicht, allerdings das Wippen der Gabel. Lockout rein und das BlowOff gerade so stark eingestellt, dass Wippen unterdrückt wird und schon machts Spass. Ich vermisse ein effektiveres ProPedal also nicht wirklich. 

Mich würde aber interessieren, was Lapierre dort verändert hat und was das bezwecken soll...


----------



## lucaffeman (22. März 2008)

Echt witzig - war heut beim Händler und wollte ein Spicy 516 kaufen, hab den Verkäufer gefragt, wie man den die Rädchen am Dämpfer bedient und...

"Schau mal hier - klick jetzt ist der Dämpfer offen und jetz klick ist die PP Plattform aktiviert" 
darauf ich: "für mich gibts da irgendwie keinen Unterschied"
darauf er: ääääähm also da stimmt was nicht moment ich probiere das nochmal etc"
dann kam "Der Dämpfer mit dem stimmt was nicht, den müssen wir einschicken, sorry so kann ich Ihnen das Bike nicht verkaufen.

Same Problem, frage ist wirklich ob das bei Lapierre so gewollt ist, oder ob der Dämpfer wirklich defekt ist ?????

Kann ein Händler oder jemand der Lapierre nahe steht das mal rausfinden ?

Grüsse Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (22. März 2008)

Hallo,
Also ich war das Spicy mit der XR Sageinstellung und etwas weniger als 150 PSI Druck bei +-75kg Gewicht und bei mir merk ich schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen PP offen und PP Stufe 3. Das Rad geht sehr ordentlich nach vorne wenn's berghoch geht und das PP eingeschaltet ist.

@lucaffeman
Auf welcher PP Einstellung stand das Rädchen denn? Es stimmt schon dass 1 wirklich keinen Unterschied ausmacht, 2 nur einen leichten und 3 doch sehr effektiv arbeitet, jedenfalls meines Erachtens.

Ich muss dazu aber sagen dass ich sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel äusserst "weich" fahre und deshalb evt. den Unterschied besser spüre.
Jedenfalls ist es meines Erachtens eins der Besten Bikes das ich gefahren bin.

MfG
Claude


----------



## Schmoe (23. März 2008)

hi jungs,

danke für eure  beiträge, ich kann mir jetzt wirklich ein sehr gutes bild von der situation machen!

es sieht tatsächlich danach aus, dass LP wirklich in kooperation mit fox das dämpfer-setup oder wie LP es nennt ein "valvetuning" entwickelt hat.

was es bringt und warum ich bei meinem dämpfer mit valvetuning-setup keinerlei unterschied spüre, ist sehr fragwürdig! mir ist es einfach zu wenig! habe mir das bike eigentlich wegen der unterschiedlichen einstellungsmöglichkeiten gekauft! hätte sonst gleich das "zesty 514" mit  einen "fox float R" nehmen können!

zitat: VELOVERT
"Hebelchen am Dämpfer ist bedauerlicherweise nutzlos! Ein Fox Float R für weniger Geld und mit weniger Gewicht hätte praktisch die gleiche Funktion gebracht."

ich habe mein bike auf jeden fall  zum händler gebracht und ihm mit dem problem konfrontiert! er wusste auf die schnelle auch keine antwort! anstelle dessen zeigte er mir ein anderes bike (kein LP) an dem ein "rp23" verbaut wurde. danach testeten wir die on-off-einstellung! ahhhhhh...genau so stellte ich mir eine on-off-einstellung vor. bei diesem bike konnte ich den unterschied wirklich gravierend spüren, also das ist überhaupt kein vergleich mit dem am zesty verbauten dämpfer. man bemerkte am anderen bike sogar die drei unterschiedlichen stufen des pp-knopfes!

ich erzählte dem hänlder danach noch vom VELOVERT-test und er schlug mir vor, den dämpfer nicht gleich einzuschicken, da es von LP ja scheinbar beabsichtigt war, das dämpfer-setup genau so einzustellen wie es ist! zudem meinte er, dass er einen spezialisten auf diesem gebiet hätte, der sich der sache kostenlos annehmen und den versuch anstellen würde, mir das zesty nach meinen wünschen zu optimieren. ich halte euch in dieser sache auf jeden fall am laufenden!

ob es ratsam ist, diese veränderung am dämpfer durchzuführen, wird sich noch herausstellen...

glg,
schmoe


----------



## Asha'man (23. März 2008)

@Schmoe: Wenn es dir wirklich so wichtig ist, dann frag doch auch mal bei toxoholic an, was die dazu sagen. Vielleicht können die auch in Erfahrung bringen, was Lapierre mit dem Dämpfer angestellt hat. 

Ich hatte mit zu wenig Druck auch überhaupt keinen Unteschied bemerkt. Jetzt fahre ich etwas mehr Druck und Sag von ca. 16mm und ein Unterschied ist da (Stufe 3 PP). Aber ich vermiss es halt auch nicht. Was natürlich stimmt ist, dass dann ein Float R ausreichend gewesen wäre.

Übrigens funktioniert der PP Hebel bei mir auch andersherum, wie in der Anleitung dargestellt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. März 2008)

Schmoe schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> 
> danke für eure  beiträge, ich kann mir jetzt wirklich ein sehr gutes bild von der situation machen!
> 
> ...



Es ist aber keineswegs unüblich das Federelemente auf Wunsch der Hersteller an das jeweilige Bike angepasst werden. Lapierre ist wohl der Meinung, das der Dämpfer so optimal passt. Das ist kein Defekt oder böser Wille. Versuche ihn doch bei Toxoholics umrüsten zu lassen.


----------



## Schmoe (23. März 2008)

Danke für den Tipp schau erstmal was nächste Woche bei dem Dämpfer Guru rauskommt!



> Ich hatte mit zu wenig Druck auch überhaupt keinen Unteschied bemerkt. Jetzt fahre ich etwas mehr Druck und Sag von ca. 16mm und ein Unterschied ist da (Stufe 3 PP).



Ich merke auch unter mehr Druck keine spürbare Veränderung 

lg schmoe


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2008)

Hab mal im Stand probiert. So dürftest du einen Unterschied merken:

- Stell dich auf's Rad und lehne dich irgendwo an
- Wippe leicht mit deinem Körpergewicht
- Schau dabei zu, wie der Dämpfer arbeitet
- Leg den Hebel um und schau, was passiert

Ich merks auch während der Fahrt, aber nur sehr leicht. Hab's aber eh immer aus, wie gesagt. Der Dämpfer wird damit nur unsensibler und das geringe Wippen stört mich nicht die Bohne, ebenfalls wie gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. März 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> So ein mist, ist mir doch schon das 2 te mal der Umwerfer eingefroren.
> 
> Denke ich muß auf gedichtete züge gehen oder mit dem bike den schnee meiden.
> 
> E type Umwerfer - Fehlkonstuktion


 

Ich benutze hier mal ein  Eigenzitat für einen Tipp bezüglich 
"eingefrorenem Umwerferschaltzug"

Habe also nun nach der unschönen Erfahrung einen dicken Pfropfen Lagerfett in den Zuggegenhalter von oben reingedrückt, so dass der Zug nun immer durch das Fett läuft und dadurch ein Eindringen von Wasser weitgehend verhindert wird.

mit dem Erfolg, dass der Umwerfer gestern ohne Probleme funktionierte


----------



## Schmoe (25. März 2008)

@Asha'man

habe es so wie du es beschreibst schon längst getestet, aber mir ist es einfach zu wenig! mein händler will das jetzt mit LP klären! er findet es auch etwas merkwürdig, dass bei so einem dämpfer für die on-off- einstellung und die drei einstellmöglichkeiten auf pp kein passendes setup gefunden wurde, um das bike nach den vorlieben des bikers einstellen zu können! wie gesagt, wenn ich wenigstens klar zwischen on-off unterscheiden könnte, hätte ich nicht so viel wind gemacht! bitte um verständnis  

lg,
schmoe


----------



## Asha'man (26. März 2008)

Ich hab absolut Verständnis dafür. Sorry, falls das anders rüberkommt. Ich betone nur, dass ich es nicht vermisse und das muss ja nicht jedem so gehen. Finde es auch etwas seltsam und hab mir vom PP deutlich mehr Funktion erwartet. Ich habe die erste Probefahrt mit Nils Richter von Move Cycles gemacht und wir waren beide sehr verwirrt.
Bin gespannt, was LP dazu sagt. Bei meiner fehlenden Rahmennummer waren die nicht sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Schmoe (26. März 2008)

@ Asha'man

Das finde ich von LP nicht  sehr nett vor allem wenn man sein bike versichern will !

Ich hoffe  auch das die verwirrung um das setup bald ein ende nimmt, sobald ich etwas erfahre lass ich euch es wissen!

lg schmoe


----------



## CHRISI28 (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
bin ebenfalls neu hier, habe das Forum schon eine Weile verfolgt, da ich mir ein neues Bike zulegen möchte.
Es sollte ein Zesty 714 werden, bin etwas verunsichert nach den Berichten der letzten Zeit.
Habe am Sonntag das 314 getestet, 400 Höhenmeter bis der Schnee mich gestoppt hat. 
Bergauf habe ich Probleme die richtige Position zu finden,da ich es gewoht bin sehr weit vorne zu sitzen und eher aufrecht (Bandscheibenvorfall)
habe den Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben dann war es besser.
Bergab hat es dann aber auch nicht mehr gepasst da ich dann zu weit vorne war.
Das Fahrwerk war dabei sehr soft und hat echt Laune gemacht, habe aber das Gefühl, dass das Lenkverhalten etwas träge ist, gut für schnelle Abfahrten aber von Nachteil im Trail.
Bin 190 cm und wiege 85 kg hat jemand einen Tip für mich was ich machen kann mir gefällt das Bike echt gut (will haben !!!)
Schon mal Danke 
freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Schmoe (4. April 2008)

Hallo CHRISI28,

ich wollte dich nicht verunsichern! das Zesty 714 ist mit seiner Ausstattung und Geometrie echt der absolute Wahnsinn! Wenn dir das pp nicht so wichtig ist, dann schlag zu  du wirst es sicherlich nicht bereuen! 

Der Dämpfer-Guru hat momentan keine Zeit, um sich den Rp23 anzusehen! Der Händler hat angeblich mit der Lp-Vertretung gesprochen! Der Lp-Vertrete meinte, dass es keinerlei Probleme geben würde und dass es eventuell am Tuning liegen muss . Ein Umtausch käme seines Erachtens wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage!  

Naja, mein Händler meinte zu mir, dass dies immer so ablaufen würde! Aber er müsse ihm einfach ständig auf den Sack gehen, dann würde er es wahrscheinlich doch  umtauschen.

Mir ist die Sache schon langsam zu blöd! Ein Kumpel von mir hat seinen Dämpfer bei MotoPitkan ein Pro Race Tuning um  ( 160.-) machen lassen. Er ist damit höchst zufrieden und es war sein  Geld absolut wert! 

Das ist die letzte Option die mir noch bleibt. Aus diesem Grund werde ich sie auch nutzen! 
Ach ja, hier der link http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=75! 

Wie gesagt, alles in allem  kann dir das Bike wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen!  

Liebe Grüße,
Schmoe


----------



## pEju (5. April 2008)

hallo - bin gerade für einen bekannten auf der suche nach einem neuen bike. einsatzgebiet werden touren mit up- und downhill einlagen sein, wie auch paar kleine abstecher im bikepark. wobei er bei letzterem keine großen sachen machen wird - eher nur zum spaß. von der geometrie & ausstattung fände ich da das spicy 516 das ideale bike - oder was meint ihr...!? die ausstattung sollte ja alles mitmachen und bezüglich bike-park muss man auch keine bedenken haben finde ich...der dämpfer sollte das auch mitmachen oder wäre es notwendig/sinnvoll ein dhx air einzubauen? aber wie gesagt - er wird keine großen drops oder so machen...

unterscheidet sich das 916, 516 und 316 außer in der ausstattung noch in irgendwelchen anderen punkten oder ist das jeweils der baugleiche rahmen?

gibt es das spicy auch als rahmen bzw. rahmen-kit oder nur als komplettbike?

dachte auch noch an paar andere bikes aber das LP sehe ich als favoriten.

...


----------



## CHRISI28 (7. April 2008)

Hi,
bin mit meiner Kaufentscheidung weitergekommen
habe da noch eine Fage ???
möchte gerne 2.4 er Reifen fahren
was gibt es da gutes


----------



## Asha'man (8. April 2008)

2.4er Nobby Nic. Hab die 2.25er Tubeless und bin begeistert. Bisher 300km und keine Platten. Schon viel besser, als die 150km und 3 Platten + Karkassenschaden der montierten Michelin...

Der Reifen sieht schon deutlich robuster aus und das scheint sich in der Praxis zu bestätigen.

Umso länger ich das Rad habe, umso mehr Spass machts.  Aus versehen 4 Treppenstufen runter gesprungen und das Fahrwerk federt das Weg, als wär's nur nen Bordstein. Ärgerlich, dass diese Woche Regeneration angesagt ist...so wenig biken...


----------



## pEju (9. April 2008)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> hallo - bin gerade für einen bekannten auf der suche nach einem neuen bike. einsatzgebiet werden touren mit up- und downhill einlagen sein, wie auch paar kleine abstecher im bikepark. wobei er bei letzterem keine großen sachen machen wird - eher nur zum spaß. von der geometrie & ausstattung fände ich da das spicy 516 das ideale bike - oder was meint ihr...!? die ausstattung sollte ja alles mitmachen und bezüglich bike-park muss man auch keine bedenken haben finde ich...der dämpfer sollte das auch mitmachen oder wäre es notwendig/sinnvoll ein dhx air einzubauen? aber wie gesagt - er wird keine großen drops oder so machen...
> 
> unterscheidet sich das 916, 516 und 316 außer in der ausstattung noch in irgendwelchen anderen punkten oder ist das jeweils der baugleiche rahmen?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2008)

Fahrwerk und Ausstattung unterscheiden sich. Rahmenkit gibts nicht einzeln.

Warum schaust du nicht einfach auf der Lapierre Website? Dort steht alles und man kann die Bikes auch vergleichen.


----------



## pEju (9. April 2008)

danke aber verglichen hab ich die bikes so weiß schon...das die eine 
andere andere ausstattung haben, habe ich auch schon gesehen .

hätte ja sein können, dass die einen anderen rohrsatz oder so haben.

das es kein rahmen-kit gibt dacht ich mir schon fast .

was meint ihr bezüglich dem dämper und einsatzgebiet allgemein...?!


----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2008)

Nein, Rahmen sind gleich, wie gesagt.

Einsatzgebiet müsste passen. Kommt immer auch auf die Fahrtechnik, Gewicht des Fahrers, was man unter Bikepark Einsatz versteht (gemütlich einen einfachen Bikepark lang oder Meterhohe Drops und viel Tempo), etc.


----------



## pEju (9. April 2008)

eben keine meterhohe drops - wohl eher sowas wie der funride in winterberg.

meinst ein dhx air würde sich lohnen oder tuts der verbaute auch?

wobei der fox der drin ist, ist doch speziell von fox für das spicy
abgestimmt - bezüglich der sag-einstellung usw...oder?!


----------



## svensonn (9. April 2008)

Hallo NorcoFox,

ja die Dämpfer von Fox sind speziell für die Spicys "getunt" worden, was bedeutet, dass laut Lapierre nur die mitgelieferten Dämpfer die optimale Fahrwerksdynamik entwickeln.
Der dhxair kann auch nicht wirklich mehr als die eingebauten, ausser dass er deutlich mehr wiegt.
Wenn ein anderer Dämpfer rein soll, dann eher den DHX coil, wegen der anderen Ferderkennlinie zu den Luftdämpfermodellen.


----------



## gerbine1 (10. April 2008)

Bin auch am überlegen mir ein Spicy 516 zu kaufen. Bin auch schon Probe gefahern und die Sache mit dem PP ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Finde ich pers. auch nicht so schlimm. Was mir aber nicht gefällt sind die XT Felgen. Also kann mir nicht vorstellen dass diese einen Enduroeinsatz standhalten. (haben 84kg bei 182kg) Werd diese wohl gegen N'duro oder ähnliches austauschen. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Felgen gemacht?


----------



## pkuonen (10. April 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Fahre das Spicy 516 schon 2 Monate.
Bin recht zufrieden damit nur die Reifen finde ich ein bisschen grenzwärtig.
Bin ebenfalls 182 cm gross und wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 80 kg.
Bei schnellen Kurven im Gelände fängt meine Hinterbremsezu schleifen an weil die Felgen nicht sehr steif sind.
Mit den DT Laufrädern habe ich dieses Problem aber nicht.
Gruss Patrick
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## gerbine1 (11. April 2008)

@pkuonen 

Welche Reifen sind den verbaut? 
Was hast den für Felgen von DD ?
und ich nehme an Rahmengröße M, oder?
stell doch mal ein Foto hier rein

Lg Gerry


----------



## pkuonen (11. April 2008)

Hallo!

Original sind Continantal Mountain King 2.4 UST drauf.
Der Reifen rollt zwar nicht schlecht, ist aber im harten Gelände überfordert.
Für einen 2.4 Reifen baut er schmal.
Der DT Laufradsatz ist folgendermassen zusammengebaut:
Felge DT Swiss 5.1
Naben V/H DT Swiss 240s
Speichen DT Swiss Competition
Reifen Maxxis Minion mit DT Swiss UST Kit

Grösse M passt recht gut bei einer Grösse von 182 cm.
Der Rahmen finde ich recht gross für ein M.
Photos kann ich erst nächste Woche reinstellen bin zur Zeit nicht zu Hause.

Gruss Patrick
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (11. April 2008)

Super, danke für die Antwort


----------



## Alex2000 (12. April 2008)

Falls ihr Lapierres sucht, bockshop.com in Bad Marienberg hat sie!!!


----------



## Silver-Racer (14. April 2008)

@chrissi

ich hba mir die conti mountain king protection draufgemacht und bin begeistert.
auf asphalt zwar deutlich mühsamer zufahren, als nobbys, aber im gelände (egal ob tiefer matsch, grober schotter, waldboden, nasse steine oder wurzeln) einfach super und nach meinem empfinden besser als die nobbys.


----------



## svensonn (25. April 2008)

Endlich ist es da!!! Juhuuuuuuuuu!!!
Mein "Agent Orange"














Spicy 316 Größe M

XT- Kurbel
XT Umwerfer
XT Schalter
DT ex 1750
Big Betty
Race Face NEXT XC LOW RISER BAR
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Tomson x4 Stem
Sattel Flite

XTR Schaltwerk
The One "Greg Minnaar"
kommen noch dran


----------



## gerbine1 (25. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Teil


----------



## Asha'man (25. April 2008)

Jap, das leuchtende Orange gefällt "fast" so gut, wie das weiss an meinem Zesty. 

Tolles Rad, hoffe du hast genauso viel Spass damit, wie ich mit meinem Lapierre. Bin nach, wie vor begeistert (bis auf die Rahmennummer Geschichte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (25. April 2008)

svensonn schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da!!! Juhuuuuuuuuu!!!
> Mein "Agent Orange"
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig, du fährst auch ein X160? Dann erzähle doch mal...


----------



## gerbine1 (25. April 2008)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, macht ihr euch bei der dünne Wandstärke vom Rahmen nicht ein wenig Sorgen wegen verbeulen und so? Ich hab schon bedenken wenns mich mit dem Spicy am Hochalpinen Trail zerwürfelt dass der Rahmen schneller einen Schaden davontragen könnte als zb. das X160 oder ein Sunn Kern. 
Kingt schon etwas nach "Coladose" wenn man an den Rahmen schnippt


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2008)

Hey hey, welchen Laufradsatz kann man denn fürs Spicy empfehlen ? Werds mich auch die nächsten Wochen holen, bin 1.88 mit Ausrüstung sicher an die 100kg und ner Schrittlänge von 94....
Rahmen den L, mache mir nur Sorgen um die Felgen ...


----------



## perponche (25. April 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, macht ihr euch bei der dünne Wandstärke vom Rahmen nicht ein wenig Sorgen wegen verbeulen und so? Ich hab schon bedenken wenns mich mit dem Spicy am Hochalpinen Trail zerwürfelt dass der Rahmen schneller einen Schaden davontragen könnte als zb. das X160 oder ein Sunn Kern.
> Kingt schon etwas nach "Coladose" wenn man an den Rahmen schnippt


Damit bist Du nicht allein - netter Spott von den frz Kollegen:
(Bier- statt Coladose wegen der Anspielung "la bière" >> "Lapierre")
"Endlich einmal ein zufriedener Lapierre-Besitzer":


----------



## gerbine1 (25. April 2008)

Hi perponche, ist ehrlich gesagt der Hauptgrund (abgesehen vom Preis) warum ich mich noch nicht ganz durchringen kann mir das Spicy zu kaufen.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2008)

Wenn nen Rahmen bricht, dann bricht er im ersten halben Jahr ... 

Bin das 516er probe gefahren und nur noch geil wie das antritt ...


----------



## gerbine1 (25. April 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wenn nen Rahmen bricht, dann bricht er im ersten halben Jahr ...
> 
> Bin das 516er probe gefahren und nur noch geil wie das antritt ...



Will aber kein Bike wo der Rahmen bricht!!! Dann noch 1 Monat warten bis der neue Rahmen da ist... genau das will ich vermeiden.
Bins auch schon Probe gefahren und total begeistert aber eben der dünne Rahmen macht mich ein wenig "stutzig"


----------



## Asha'man (25. April 2008)

Mein Zesty macht bisher alle Dummheiten mit, die ich damit anstelle. Und bis der Rahmen gebrochen ist, mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen darüber...

Ob die Rahmen nun stabil genug sind oder nicht, wird sich erst mit der Langzeiterfahrung ergeben. Das weiss man bei einem Rad nie, welches gerade auf den Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2008)

@aha´man:   find ich auch.... und "Montagsräder" gibts immer mal wieder ... wäre nur ärgerlich wenn man selber eins erwischt


----------



## Asha'man (25. April 2008)

Klar, aber ausschliessen kann man das nie. Auf mich machts Zesty einen recht robusten Eindruck. Aber mein Vergleich ist nen filigraner Crosser mit 28" Rädern. Zählt also nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2008)

vielleichtkönnten mal die Leute die ihre Bikes auch bischen Ran nehmen so nen paar Impressionen posten ... wo ihr was gefahren seit z.b. .... würde mich sehr Interessieren ...


----------



## Asha'man (25. April 2008)

Nix wirklich wildes bei mir. Bin noch Anfänger und mit 70kg auch nicht sehr schwer.

- Steilere Treppen runter geheizt.
- 4 Treppenstufen mal gesprungen (ca. 40-60cm weiss nicht so genau)
- Bei mir um die Ecke im Park ist so nen MiniDrop 60cm...den spring ich bei jeder Tour.
- Bei uns im Wald haben die Kids sich ne Dirt Strecke gebaut. Die harmloseren Sprünge trau ich mich dann auch. 

Bei letzterem hab ich mal den Absprung verpennt und bin voll auf dem Vorderrad gelandet. In der Luft hatte ich schiss...auf dem Boden hat die Fox Gabel alles weg gebügelt und nix ist passiert. 
Ansonsten halt das übliche...Wald, Wurzeln, kleinere Sprünge auf Trails, Senken...

Ist aber halt alles nix extremes bei mir. Wie gesagt, ich lern noch und bin mehr Touren-, als extrem DH Fahrer.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. April 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Hi perponche, ist ehrlich gesagt der Hauptgrund (abgesehen vom Preis) warum ich mich noch nicht ganz durchringen kann mir das Spicy zu kaufen.



Ach Quark, guck dir andere Hersteller an, da gibts überall dünne und leichte Rahmen. Das die schneller eindellen ist logisch, wer das nicht will muss sich halt einen dicken Freerider kaufen.  
Das Rad ist kaum auf dem Markt, soweit ich mitbekommen habe gab es auch noch keine Probleme und ihr fürchtet schon Rahmenbrüche?? Auf das Gequatsche von perponche darfst du schonmal gar nix geben. Der hat offensichtlich ein Problem mit Lapierre, selbst wohl weder Ahnung noch eigene Erfahrungen mit der Marke und plappert hier wie ein kleines Äffchen die Kommentare aus französischen Foren daher...   Großes Kino.

Auch mein dickes X160 klimpert beim drauf klopfen wie eine Blechbüchse, na und? Der Nicolas Vouilloz ist mit dem Spicy (oder war es gar ein Zesty?) Downhill gefahren und lebt immer noch.


----------



## Ommlinio (25. April 2008)

So ihr Lieben,

jetzt mal was zur Qualität von MTB Rahmen der Marke Lapierre: Ich habe mich bis vor kurzem selbst etwas "doof gestellt", um hier im Forum Erfahrungsberichte über Lapierre zu sammeln. 
Fahre seit über 10 Jahren MTB und hab schon so einige Rahmen verbraten. 
Mir gings wohl so wie den meisten unter uns, Lapierre war hier neu am Markt und keiner wusste was. Dann kommen so Poser wie Perponche und erzählen dir erst wie geil Lapierre ist und als dann die Franz. Presse und Franz. Foren Mist schreiben, meint er hier diesen Mist wiedergeben zu müssen, ohne eine eigene Meinung zu haben. Absolut lächerlich! Aber Waldschleicher hat dies ja schon bestätigt! Ihr dürft nicht zu viel auf die Tests der Bikemags geben! Diese Tests könnten euch niemals einen persönlichen Eindruck vermitteln. Ich bin ein allseits so gelobtes Scott Spark gefahren. Sicher ein Top Bike, aber es war einfach nicht für mich gemacht. Aber wieder zum Thema:

All die negativen Posts hier von div. Mitgliedern, nur weil Lapierre vor Jahren schon von der holländischen Accel  Group geschluckt wurde. Cannondale wurde vor kurzem auch von irgend einem Bikeriesen geschluckt, und sind sie deswegen jetzt schlechter??? Wohl kaum - eher eine der inovativsten Bikefirmen am Markt. Und macht das die Bikes jetzt schlechter. 
Ich habe mich dennoch zum Kauf eines Lapierre X-Control 710 (Carbon Hauptrahmen und Alu Hinterbau) entschieden.

Ich heize das Bike jetzt schon seit einem Monat über die Trails des Pfälzer  Waldes und das bei 1,89 m mit 90kg Lebensgewicht. Und Leute, das ist ein Marathonbike mit 120/100mm Federweg! Drops, Treppen, egal was, das Gerät macht alles mit ohne zu murren! Was soll ich da mit meinem Carbonflitzer sagen???? 
Ihr habt hier die Zestys und Spicys - Jungs das sind Hardcorebikes!!! 

Und auser den "dicken" Downhillern a´la Intense M3 und Co. sind alle Alubikes dünnwandig gebaut, wie stellt ihr euch sonst vor solche Gesamtgewichte zu erreichen??? Da sind alle Bikefirmen gleich! Entweder 100% sicher, dann einen 20kg Downhiller, oder eben die hier angesprochene Bikegattung und eben mit 12-13kg leben und 90% sicher sein!* (*prozentuale Wertung ist nur meine pers. Einschätzung)

Sorry, dass ich euch voll gelabert hab, aber das musste jetzt mal sein! 

Habt Spaß mit euren Bikes, egal welches, aber eins sei gesagt: Lapierre ist nicht schlechter als andere namhafte Hersteller, denn ihr könnt euch auch ein sündhaft teures Storck, Nicolai, etc. kaufen, wenn ihr gegen einen Baum/Fels heizt sind alle hin! 

In diesem Sinne ride on euer Ommlinio

PS. in meinem Beitrag soll sich niemand pers. angegriffen fühlen !


----------



## svensonn (25. April 2008)

Ich bin ja seit neustem stolzer Besitzer eines Spicys 

Ich fahre noch ein Nicolai Bass FR, Lapierre X 160 und zum DH ein Scott High Octane.

Ich muss zu Lapierre sagen...HAMMER, ich bin noch kein geileres Touren- EnormVielSpaßBergAb- Fully gefahren wie diese Franzosen- Kisten.

Mein armes Nicolai ist leider seither eigentlich nur noch im Keller und das High Octane hat sich zum Wandschmuck degradiert.

Ich dachte schon beim fahren des X 160, das wäre das Bike für alle Gelegenheiten, aber das Spicy hat mich eines anderen belehrt!

Das Teil geht den Berg hoch, unfassbar gut, für so viel Federweg, und da gibt es einige böse Steigungen bei uns, und dann aber Berg ab, noch unfassbarer; mir blieb einfach nur noch, mich am Lenker festzukrallen und dann über alles was da im Weg rum lag drüber zu fetzen oder lässig auszuweichen, bremsen muss man nur noch unten.
Das Spicy geht um die Ecke wie der Wind, ich war nach meiner ersten Abfahrt sprachlos und bekomme das Grinsen  bis heute noch nicht weg!

Okay das Lakieren könnten sie noch etwas verbessern, aber ansonsten ist der Rahmen schon okay gebrutzelt, bei Nicolai gibt es auch mal eine nicht ganz so saubere Schweißnaht, aber wenn das Teil eben nicht hält bekommt man ja auf Garantie Ersatz.
Das mit den Dellen bekommt man auch bei mehr Rohrstärke hin, ich habe es auch schon fertiggebracht in ein Boxxer-Standrohr eine Delle zu meiseln, und so dick ist kein Rohrsatz, bei keinem Rahmen, ausser vielleicht bei Aldi, Lidl und Rewe.

Musste leider sehr lange auf mein Spicy warten, Oktober bis Jetzt , aber das warten hat sich gelohnt

Grüße aus dem Grenzschwabenland an der Pforte zum Schwarzwald, von dem immer noch seelig grinsenden

Svensonn


----------



## gerbine1 (25. April 2008)

Ubssi... wollte da nix lostreten.   Hab nur meine Zweifel bez. Rahmenstärke kund getan und wollte gleichzeitig eure Meinung hören. Bin vom Bike selbst total überzeugt. Nächstes Wochenende möchte ich nochmal eine ausführliche Testrunde starten, danach werd ich mich entscheiden... 
Es freut mich aber dass sich soviele zum Thema Rahmestärke gemeldet haben.


----------



## loti (26. April 2008)

hllo,
ich bin das Lapierre Zesty 514 heute im Taunus mit einem Freund probegefahren. Also es ist wirklich gut!
Ich bin die gleichen Strecken schon mit meinem Fusion Raid gefahren und wir sind heute im Vergleich ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR gefahren. Das Lapierre war deutlich besser und zwar berghoch ( bis zu 25 %) und auch die gleichen Strecken bergab.
loti


----------



## svensonn (26. April 2008)

svensonn schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da!!! Juhuuuuuuuuu!!!
> Mein "Agent Orange"
> 
> 
> ...



Gewicht bis jetzt: 14,2 kg


----------



## fUEL (5. Mai 2008)

Ich war gerade mit meinem Spicy am Gardasee.

Feines Bike !

Im Übrigen ist  auch Jemand von Delius Klasing das Downhillrennen  ( Specialiced Endurorace) mit einem Spicy mitgefahren, gab sogar welche, die mit ner CC Karre da runter sind und es war immerhin ein ganz ordentlicher Sprung drin, den die meissten genutzt haben.

Selbst die zwei Carbonkisten mit 100 FW die dabei waren haben es überlebt.

Rahmenbruch gab es bei niemanden.

Das Bike macht Spaß, wenn man ordentliche Reifen drauf macht - die Mountainking Tubeless sind nicht so sehr toll, sind ja auch in China hergestellt und ohne Hotchillycompoundgedöns, da die die Rezeptur nicht ausser Haus geben wegen Kopiergefahr.

Ich bin inzwischen bei RubberQueen gelandet, da die leichter laufen als Maxxis aber prima funktionieren im Downhill.
Hab die Tubelessready montiert und keine Probleme gehabt am Lago - verliert in 2 Tagen ca 0,2 bar Luftdruck - das wars !

Hab mich durchgerungen mal wieder mit der Glibbermilch zu arbeiten.  



Rahmen hat für das Gewicht im Übrigen eine sehr ordentliche Seitensteifigkeit, fand auch Stefan Hermann, der sicher ein wenig mehr Ahnung von Bikes hat, wie viele die hier schreiben.

Also fahren wir lieber statt uns zuzutexten mit Halbwahrem etc.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2008)

sehr schön ... mein Entschluss zum Spicy 516 wird langsam immer mehr gefestigt ... 

Sagt mal würdet ihr die 36 Talas R , noch gegen die 36 Talas RC2 tauschen ? Oder reicht die R ... denke mal am noch neuen Rad gehts "preisgünstiger" das Ding zu tauschen ...


----------



## BlackyTrue (7. Mai 2008)

Mal was zwischenrein:

Ich habe ein neuwertiges Zesty 714 zu verkaufen.
Habs nach langer Warterei vor wenigen Tagen bekommen aber muss mich leider aus beruflichen Gründen gleich wieder davon trennen.
Ist absolut neuwertig, nur ca. 30km gefahren.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Tachris (8. Mai 2008)

Gerade bin ich von meinem Freundlichen zurück.

Ich habe mir ein Spicy 316 bestellt - es wird erstmal stock bleiben, dann sehe ich dann, ob ich noch etwas tausche. 

Ich habe mich ziemlich erkundigt in der letzten Zeit, viele Tests gelesen, einige Bikes gefahren - und mich dann für das Lapierrre entschieden. 

Was mich zum Kauf bewogen hat:

-Sehr ansprechendes, schlichtes und elegantes Design
-Sinnvoller Komponentenmix
-Ausgewogene Fahreigenschaften
-schöne Farbe
-tolle Gabel
-wenig Gewicht und dabei noch einiges an Potenzial
-vergleichsweise niedriger Preis

Nun muss ich zwei Wochen warten und mich freuen.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2008)

So habe mich nun auch fürs Spicy 516 entschieden ... wird am Mittwoch / Donnerstag abholbereit sein ... bischen customized wirds a schon ... 
Werde dann berichten ... bis dahin ... har har har ... es ist noch zu lange bis dahin !


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2008)

Und ich hab gestern dann doch Tubeless Milch in die Reifen laufen lassen. Das nachpumpen alle zwei Tage ging mir dann irgendwann doch auf die Nerven. Mal sehen, ob sich das jetzt bessert, wovon ich mal ausgehe.


----------



## Vovin (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hab mal ein paar Allgemeine fragen zum Zesty.
WÃ¼rde mir gern ein neues Bike zulegen und so wie es ausschaut dÃ¼rfte es eins von den Zesty Modellen werden.
Hab mir die Modelle mal nÃ¤her angeschaut, Ausstattung und Farbe gefallen mir zwar das 714 und auch das Spicy 516 richtig gut, ganz besonders das 714, aber die sind mir leider ein wenig zu Teuer.
Dachte ja zu erst an das 514, aber was mich jetzt verwundert ist der geringe unterschied zum 314.
600,-â¬ mehr fÃ¼r XT Kurbel und LaufrÃ¤der und einem anderen Sattel incl. Sattel stÃ¼tze? Sonst finde ich bei der Ausstattung keinen Unterschied. Schau ich im Einzelhandel nach komme ich auf ca. 450â¬ bis 500â¬ fÃ¼r Laufradsatz und Kurbel, im Internet sogar unter 400â¬. Allerdings hÃ¤tte ich dann noch den Org. Laufradsatz und die Deore Kurbel Ã¼brig.

Gibt es da vielleicht sonst noch groÃe Unterschiede? 

Allgemein finde ich die Abstufungen bzw. AufrÃ¼stmÃ¶glichkeiten ab Werk etwas seltsam. 
Aber der Rahmen hat es mir einfach angetan.  

WÃ¼rde mich dann doch eher fÃ¼r das 314 mit zusÃ¤tzlich denm XT Laufradsatz und vielleicht einer anderen Kurbel entscheiden. 
Was wÃ¤hre den da eine alternative zu der XT Kurbel zu empfehlen, sollte Schwarz sein und Qualitativ und Preislich ca. gleichwertig sein? 

Was mich auch mal Interessieren wÃ¼rde sind die Erfahrungen mit den HÃ¤ndlern.
Hab mich mal bei einem HÃ¤ndler in der nÃ¤he Informiert und mal gefragt was man vielleicht beim Preis machen kann. ( bin leider ein miserabler VerhandlungskÃ¼nstler   ) 
Aber auÃer einem Satz Noby Nic (die alten Reifen behÃ¤lt er er aber) wÃ¤hre nichts zu machen bei den Lapierre Bikes.

Ach ja, und noch ne Frage zu GrÃ¶Ãe. Bin 181cm und SchriftlÃ¤nge 83cm. Eigentlich wÃ¤hre ein 48er Rahmen Ideal, aber es gibt den Rahmen ja nur in 46 und 50. Der HÃ¤ndler meinte der 46 wÃ¤hre Optimal. Den 50er hatte er auch nicht da um mal den Unterschied zu Testen, den ich war mir nicht so sicher bei dem 46er. Lapierre gibt auch bei meiner GrÃ¶Ãe den 50er an. 


FÃ¼r Anregungen und Tipps schon mal Danke,

Chris


PS: SchÃ¤tze mal nen HÃ¤ndler der den 714er Rahmen mit der Ausstattung des 514er verkauft gibtâs nicht in der nÃ¤he von KÃ¶ln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (22. Mai 2008)

hallo chris,

ich hatte die gleichen gedanken, wie du bzgl der ausstattung 314/514.

habe mich dann für das 314 mit folgenden änderungen entschieden:
- fox talas (absenkfunktion war mir sehr wichtig)
- xt kurbel
- xt shifter (war mir wegen der schaltpräzision auch sehr wichtig)
(-xt umwerfer hätte ich noch nehmen sollen, hab ich aber glatt übersehen)
- conti mountain king 2.4 (die michelin serienreifen sind nur was für absolut trockenen und einfachen untergrund und viel zu schmal)

nils richter von www.move-cycles.de hat mir einen sehr guten preis dafür gemacht und auch beim service konnte ich mich bisher in keiner weise beschweren. er ist sehr nett und engagiert.

bzgl der größe kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.
mit der schrittfreiheit wirst du selbst beim größten keine schwierigkeiten haben. aber das bike ist insgesamt doch ziemlich lang (radstand), das solltest du bei deiner wahl berücksichtigen.

gruß
silver


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Mai 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal ein paar Allgemeine fragen zum Zesty.
> Würde mir gern ein neues Bike zulegen und so wie es ausschaut dürfte es eins von den Zesty Modellen werden.
> ...



Statt des XT LRS würde ich bei Wiggle in England einen Satz Hope Hoops ordern (Hope Pro 2, DT Comp, DT EX 5.1 oder 4.2d, ca. 300).
Kurbel: Shimano Hone, etwas schwerer als XT, weil kleines Blatt aus Stahl, ansonsten top.


----------



## Vovin (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo, und erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hab mich mal bei Move-Cycles auf der Seite umgeschaut und werde mich da mal hin wenden. Währe auch mit ca. 90km Entfernung noch ok für mal vorbei zu fahren.

Das mit den XT-Shifter wollte ich auch beim 514 ändern, hat ja auch nur LX.
Aber stimmt den LX Umwerfer hab ich auch zwar übersehen aber der Stört auch nicht.
Glaub die Änderungen am Fahrwerk dürften mir dann doch etwas zu viel werden. 

Die Reifen waren das erste was ich nach der Probefahrt erwähnte, die sind ja fürchterlich. 
Der Verkäufer grinste nur.  


@Waldschleicher

Danke für den Tipp mit den Laufrädern bzw. der Kurbel.
Die Kurbel gefällt mir und kommt auf jeden fall mal in die nähre Auswahl.  
Laufradsatz gefällt mir zwar, aber würde auch nur dann in betracht kommen wenn ich es selbst umbaue. Hab ja die Hoffnung es so wie gewünscht vom Händler zu bekommen.  


Ach ja, in wie weit vermisst der eine oder andere ein Blockierbares Fahrwerk?


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Mai 2008)

Hab jetzt auch schon das Spicy 516 seit grob ner Woche... Erfahrungsbericht gibts wenn ich meine Eindrücke gefestigt habe... haben sich auch schon des öfteren geändert  

zum Blockierbaren Fahrwerk bzw. ProPedal ist super, hab heute erst nen 20 Minütigen Uphill hinter mir mit Bodenwellen usw., mehr Traktion für nen bischen wippen ist wirklich nur bischen, mit PP wippt es keinen halben cm bei mir. Aber die empfehlung ist, "bischen" mehr Druck als die SAG Anzeige rein zu geben...hab Anfänglich zu wenig bzw. genau im schraffierten den Indikator gehabt und war nicht so überzeugt von PP jetzt mit mehr Druck wunderbar ... und Dämpfer reagiert offen 1a ! Bin jetzt mit meinen 100kg Fahrbereit aber schon fast am Limit 275PSI , max ist 300 PSI beim RP23... fahre aber auch gerne schnell Bergab, inkl Sprünge und Drops ...


----------



## Silver-Racer (22. Mai 2008)

der hinterbau braucht weder ne plattform, noch ne komplette blockierung im dämpfer. es reicht der "einfache" fox r dämpfer.
außer im wiegetritt rührt sich zumindest nach meiner erfahrung nichts. und daß, obwohl ich kein leichtgewicht bin (mit rucksack locker über 90kg.


----------



## svensonn (22. Mai 2008)

So, es ist geschafft, mein "Agent Orange" ist fertig.

Ausgangslage war das Spicy 316, geblieben ist der Rahmen, wegen der Superfarbe, und der Dämpfer, weil der RP23 noch bei der Inspektion ist.
Gewicht: 13,9 kg!!!!
Und es hält den harten Einsatz locker aus!
Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike für alle Fälle!!!

Grüße aus dem Nordschwarzwald

Svensonn


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2008)

sagt mal ... wäre bzw. ist es möglich ins Spicy nen Fox Stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen ?!


----------



## MKeller (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle! Bin seit ein paar Minuten hier. Habe das Forum lange verfolgt ohne mich anzumelden. Ein Stück weit habt ihr mich in meiner Entscheidung, ein Zesty 514 zu kaufen bekräftigt. 

Dieses habe ich nun seit etwa 2 Monaten, etwas modifiziert. Habe auch die LX Shifter durch XT tauschen lassen, Crossmax XL LRS, Thomson Sattelstütze und Vorbau. Bin immer noch dabei diverse Setups zu testen und alles in allem bleibt nur zu sagen das es seehr Spaß macht das teil zu fahren, bergab wie bergauf!  Wenn ich hier durchblicke stell ich ein paar Fotos rein!

Viele Grüße


----------



## fUEL (24. Mai 2008)

Hat denn jemand hier einen Plan, ob es irgendeine Begrenzung der Bremsscheibengröße für Spicy gibt ?? Es geht mir hier mehr um optisches Tuning, da es die 220 er Scheibe mit dem roten Spider gibt, der exact zum roten eloxkram passt.

Vorne hab ich die schon und es macht aus der The one fast ne Mopedbremse- megageile Power. 

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Asha'man (25. Mai 2008)

Bin meinen ersten Marathon mit dem Bike gefahren. Schinderhannes Kurzstrecke 38km - >800hm. Was soll ich sagen? Die "technischeren" Passagen waren sowieso kein Problem, aber auch bergauf macht das Zesty einfach Spass. Bergab haben mich ein paar überholt...bergauf war ich meistens schneller. 

Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht mit dem Rad. Ach und über die gesamte Distanz habe ich weder Plattform noch Lockout genutzt, da ich die meisten Anstiege überwiegend sitzend fahre. Ist einfach ökonomischer. Für Wiegetritt vorne Lockout, Plattform brauche ich nicht. Fahre im Dämpfer jetzt etwas mehr Luftdruck und dann hat die Plattform auch eine deutlich stärkere Funktion...allerdiings brauchts sie jetzt erst recht nicht mehr.

Hach ich mag das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2008)

du lässt dich bergab überholen obwohl du auf nem zesty unterwegs bist?

das ist doch das pure marathonsofa ...


----------



## Asha'man (25. Mai 2008)

Das lag nicht am Rad.  Liegt eher daran, dass mir 50-60 Sachen einfach schon schnell genug sind und mir das Risiko da schon hoch genug ist. Gibt halt welche, die treten genau dann richtig rein und am nächsten Berg hab ich die eh wieder. 

Das waren keine technischen Abfahrten, aber looser Schotter und breiter Weg. Da bin ich vorsichtiger, als andere.


----------



## fUEL (28. Mai 2008)

kleines Bremsenupdate:


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du lässt dich bergab überholen obwohl du auf nem zesty unterwegs bist?
> das ist doch das pure marathonsofa ...


ja eben: schon mal ein schnelles sofa gesehen?


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2008)

@fuel: wie sehen deine BremsscheibengrÃ¶Ãen jetzt aus vo / hi ... sieht schon sehr geil mit den roten "innenKranz" 
WÃ¤ren die bei meinen OroK24 auch montierbar ? Mein Radl Mensch meinte hinten geht nicht mehr als 180er ...

â¬ und wie lÃ¤sst sich die RubberQueen bergauf treten ? Hast du den Vergleich zu den Mountain King die Vorher drauf waren ?

â¬ no.2  sieht vorne ganz schÃ¶n knapp aus mit Fox und Reifen ... ^^


----------



## fUEL (28. Mai 2008)

220 / 220  original Formula 2 teilige Scheiben ( mit Spider in Alu )mit original Formula Adapter
wiegen 234 und 248 gr, die 2oo er wogen 198 und 201 gr.

Die Reifen fahren sich sehr gut - tubelessready montiert mit Stans milch und  1240 km ohne Panne incl  8 Tagen Gardasee etc. 
Ein sehr guter Reifen, rollt deutlich leichter als Maxxis und funktioniert erstklassig.

Freigängigkeit von Scheiben etc ist vollkommen ohne Probleme gewährleistet.
Montage der Bremszange verlangt ein gutes Auge und ein wenig Erfahrung, da die Scheibe etwas dicker ist wie die kleineren Discs.

War heute morgen jedenfalls noch schneller, da spätes Bremsen länger schnell ermöglicht. 

Mountain King ist ein toller Reifen aber in Tubeless taugt er nix ( kein Chilly) und die anderen Varianten sind was für Bikes mit anderem Einsatzbereich. ( CC Marathon)


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2008)

thx thx ... danke für die Antworten ... 
wo gabs denn die RQ in Tubeless lieferbar ?

Wie hast du es mit der Stans gehändelt ? Eine "Tube" pro Reifen ? Hab die Stans bei Ebay gefunden ... 

Hättest mal paar links wegen den Scheiben und Adaptern ? Bzw. wo ich die mir holen kann ? auch gerne per pm ... ist ja nicht wirklich Spicy bezogen ... naja nen bischen vielleicht... mach wie du denkst


----------



## fUEL (28. Mai 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> thx thx ... danke für die Antworten ...
> wo gabs denn die RQ in Tubeless lieferbar ?
> 
> Wie hast du es mit der Stans gehändelt ? Eine "Tube" pro Reifen ? Hab die Stans bei Ebay gefunden ...
> ...


 
RQ sind normale mit Tubelessmilch von Stans 150 ml / -Reifen montiert.
Scheiben Adapter gibt es bei Hibike als Set ( ca  119  / Rad ) mit Spider gibt es nur 220 er
Gruß Frank


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Mai 2008)

@fuel: mal dumm gefragt, wie viel wiegst du fahrbereit und wie viel Druck gibst auf den Dämpfer ... ich mit menen 100kg fahrbereit bin schon bei 280Psi,  habs aber erst mit bischen mehr gemerkt das PP doch was bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @fuel: mal dumm gefragt, wie viel wiegst du fahrbereit und wie viel Druck gibst auf den Dämpfer ... ich mit menen 100kg fahrbereit bin schon bei 280Psi, habs aber erst mit bischen mehr gemerkt das PP doch was bringt


 

84 kg mit Bikeklamotten;  mit Rucksack etc. dann wohl ca 88 kg  

200 psi , wenns am Tremalzo oder so ist ein bisschen weniger um die 190


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich doch mal was negatives zur Abwechslung zu berichten. Bei mir hat sich, wie bei vielen anderen wohl auch, der Freilauf der XT Naben vorhin verabschiedet. Ohne Vorankündigung bei wenig ruppiger Bergabfahrt. 

Bin in letzter Zeit, ein paar mal bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren. Keine Ahnung, ob da Dreck oder regen durch ne schlechte Dichtung durch ist. Hab noch nichts unternommen, da natürlich noch Garantie auf dem Rad ist.

Bin seit Mitte/Ende Februar, als ich mein Zesty bekommen hab, schon erstaunliche 1192km damit gefahren. Macht halt doch irgendwie süchtig das Rad und mein armes Crossbike fährt mich fast nur noch zur Arbeit und zurück. Und jetzt bestimmt 1-2 Wochen ohne Zesty.


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2008)

Ich klinck mich mal ein:
Gibt es IRGENDWELCHE Quellen für die Rahmen von Lapierre? Ich finde nur Komplettbikes, und das möchte ich nicht. 
Oder möchte jemand einen 160er oder Spicy loswerden? 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2008)

Up!


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juni 2008)

So ... komm grad vom Regenspaß wieder ... 

Also wenn noch jemand über diese feine kleine Carbonabdeckung übern Schaltwerk schimpft den soll der Teufel beim ..... treffen 

Mir hats grad das Schaltwerk gerettet...bin ca. 5 Stufen mit nem kleinen Bunny Hopp runter...dann hmmmmm hätte auf die nasen Pflastersteine achten sollen, naja ... eingelenkt und dann gings dahin. Ich kam relativ schnell wieder zum stehen aufm Arsch/Wade...aber Radl ist sicher noch 10m weiter gerutscht mit ziemlich unschönen Geräuschen... Bilanz, ein Nc-17 das vorher weiss war ist jetzt auf der Kante grau / Schwarz... der Carbon abweiser ist an einer Halterung abgerissen ... Carbon Ding ist ganz schön zerkratzt. OHne das ... keine Ahnung ob mein Schaltwerk nochleben würde ... 
Sobalds trocken ist, noch mal um den Teufel zu besiegen


----------



## konamann (7. Juni 2008)

mal ein paar fragen zum Spicy, wo hier die experten sitzen:

hab mir das ding jetz schon ein bisschen angeschaut und den thread hier auch in weiten teilen mal gelesen, mir fehlen nur noch ein paar erfahrungswerte...

ich suche ein neues Bike zum trails heizen (damit meine ich so sachen wie 601, altissimo was vielleicht die meißten hier kennen), mehrtagestouren im wirklich groben gelände (diesen Sommer Lappland) und gelegentliche bikepark-ausritte. also in erster linie mal laufruhig, schluckfreudig und stabil. bin mit 66kg da recht leicht, kommen halt je nach tour nochmal bis zu 17kg drauf für rucksack.
ein mensch, der in einem lapierre-verkaufenden shop arbeitet, hat gemeint, der hersteller gibt keine beschränkung zum einsatzbereich raus...

was könnt ihr da aus erfahrung dazu sagen? rahmenbrüche gabs ja noch keine 

dass ich gerne mal 6h-touren fahre oder über 1000hm am stück bergauf sollte mit dem bike ja weniger das problem sein, geht ja auch mit meinem alten Stinky sehr gut... mir gehts bei allem leicht-edel-geil eher um die eignung fürs grobe.

mir gehts jetz eher um die beiden billigeren modelle, wobei das billigste ja kein ProPedal hat soweit ich das sehe.
lrs würde ich tauschen auf 721er oder ähnliches.


oder sollt ich mich doch wieder meiner alten wahl canyon torque fr 8 zuwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2008)

Also kann nach wie vor bloss meine Begeisterung für das Rad mitteilen, fahre das 516 mit der Talas. Bergauf gehts 1a zu treten, PP auf STufe 3 und der Dämpfer wippt grad mal paar mm...
Bergab geht das Ding auch wie die Sau, habe jedoch noch keine Größeren Drops in Flat gemacht...
Hab heute meinen Mountain King geschrottet... kleiner minigab zu flacher Winkel bzw. zu langsam und Felge hinten auf Kante von Bordstein den ich übersehen hatte  mich dann auch erst mal vom Fahrrad gefegt. Naja Reifen im Arsch, Felge mal schauen hoffe mal das es die nicht zu sehr mitgenommen hat... schau ich mir morgen bei Tageslicht an...


----------



## Tachris (7. Juni 2008)

Ich habe heute endlich mein Spicy 316 erhalten. Wunderschön das Teil, fährt sich auch sehr handlich und ist zudem ziemlich leicht - trotz vielen Deore-Teilen. 

Ich habe mir einen anderen Laufradsatz organisiert (Easton Havoc AM), der drückt das Gewicht nochmals um einige hundert Gramm. 

Wie es sich mit dem Wippen verhält (Fox RP2 hat keinen Pro Pedal), werde ich nach der ersten Tour sagen können - hoffentlich morgen, heut regnete es den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Stee (13. Juni 2008)

fahr auch seit ca 1 woche mit meinem eigenen zesty rum... hatte vorher ausgiebig zesty und spicy getestet... vor allem auch um abzuschätzen ob pro pedal bei den rahmen nötig ist... kurz, für mich braucht das bike kein propedal. hingegen die originalen reifen sind müll... schlussendlich fahr ich nun nen zesty mit dem einfachen dämpfer ohne propedal dafür komplett xt und anständige reifen. so fährt sich das teil bergauf und bergab wunderbar, die traktion ist spitze und fahrverhalten auch. ich glaub bei den bikes kann man mit paar kleinen eingriffen (va. reifen) noch sehr viel rausholen... top rahmen auf jeden fall!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juni 2008)

Stimmt ich dir voll und ganz zu Stee, die MoutainKing am Spicy waren auch naja ne zumutung, wenn man nur bischen CC fährt gehts ja noch aber wenns zur Sache geht taugen die nicht. Hab jetzt die Fat Albert UST drauf und muss sagen was ich bis jetzt gemerkt habe tipp topp ! 

Und der Endurolaufsatz von Shimano hällt echt was aus ! Nach meinem Sturz gedacht das ich mir nen neues Rad hinten holen muss,war auch nen guter höhen und Seitenschlag drin, aber nach dem Zentrieren ... passt wieder fast (Big THX an die Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg)


----------



## Vovin (17. Juni 2008)

So, hab jetzt seit 2 Wochen ein Zesty 314    
Macht höllisch Spaß das Teil, aber so ein wenig vermisse ich schon ein Blockierbares Fahrwerk. 
Von meinem Hardtail auf das Zesty ist dann doch was ganz anderes, und
man muss schon etwas mehr in die Kurbel treten.   
Hab mir zwar den Mountain King 2.2 aufziehen lassen, aber bin damit nicht wirklich glücklich und werd in gegen NN oder nen Albert in 2.3 oder 2.4 ersetzten, und dabei auch gleich die extra leichten Schläuche rausschmeißen. 
Letzte Tour, 2x Platt und natürlich Ersatzschlauch vergessen.   

Bin mir jetzt nur noch nicht ganz sicher worauf ich beim Kauf einer Kurbel achten muss. Da die Lager ja einpresst sind brauch ich nur eine HollowtecII Kurbel, oder Kompatible, und die eigentlich auch ohne Lager?
Oder muss ich noch auf etwas achten?
Wenn ich jetzt richtig liege würde dann auch die 2008er "Stylo 3.3" oder die "FSA V-Drive Mega Exo" nicht passen?
Shimano XT oder Hone sollten dann aber ohne Probleme passen?


----------



## Stee (17. Juni 2008)

ok, die schläuche haben bei mir bisher alles mitgemacht, hab aber auch von beginn an fat albert aufgezogen... 
dass es etwas mehr kraft benötigt als ein HT verzeih ich dem zesty, ich find die krafteinbusse ist so klein (und wäre auch mit Pro Pedal nicht ganz weg) dass ich da lieber auf alles verstellen und blockieren verzicht... so ganz ohne denken einfach nur fahren und das fahrwerk passt downhill zu 110% und uphillzumindest zu 98%... find ich prima!
und ganz subjektiv hab ich den eindruck uphill weniger kraft zu brauchen als bei meinem alten specialized wo alles blockierbar war...


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juni 2008)

nen gutes Fahrwerk muss bischen arbeiten 
Finde mein Spicy mit knapp 14kg und den Fat Albert im PP geht super bergauf ... hammer !
Und jetzt mit den FA im DH ... i love it


----------



## Vovin (18. Juni 2008)

Merke es halt nur das ich doch etwas mehr Luft brauch Berg hoch und ich im schnitt etwas langsamer unterwegs bin.    
Es fehlt mit leider auch der vergleich mit nem anderen Fully dieser Klasse. 
Wobei es vielleicht auch die ca. 2 kg sein dürften die mein HT doch leichter ist.  

Es läst sich auf jeden fall super Fahren, auch Berg hoch, und Berg ab denkt man dann auch nicht mehr wirklich drüber nach wie weit oder steil es Berg hoch ging.   

Ist auf jeden fall ein Super Bike!    



Aber noch mal kurz zu meiner Frage, die Kurbel sollte doch Problemlos mit einer anderen Shimano HolowtechII (oder Kompatible) zu tauschen sein ohne das ich das Lager wechseln muss?


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Juni 2008)

Mal ne kurze Frage, was brauch ich denn für meine Spicy für ne Sattelklemme ? Welchen Durchmesser ? Thx schon im voraus...


----------



## fUEL (18. Juni 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, was brauch ich denn für meine Spicy für ne Sattelklemme ? Welchen Durchmesser ? Thx schon im voraus...


 
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist das 34,9, die Stütze 31,6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. Juni 2008)

@Vovin: Bist du schon andere Fullys mit viel Federweg bergauf gefahren? Oder schau dir mal Freunde mit anderen Fullys bergauf an.

Ich wiederhole mich, aber meiner Meinung nach braucht das Zesty keinen blockierbaren Dämpfer. Selbst die Plattform benutze ich persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr. Im Marathon bei Anstiegen am Schluß im Wiegetritt oder auf sehr langen, aber technisch einfachen Anstiegen (Asphalt oder sonstiger fester Untergrund) blockiere ich ab und zu vorne die Gabel. Das ist alles.
Im Sitzen fühle ich mich persönlich mit blockierter Gabel und eingeschalteter Plattform nicht schneller oder ökonomischer bergauf...im Gegenteil auf Wurzelpassagen vermisse ich dann das aktive Fahrwerk.

Auf normalen Touren bleibt der Kram erst recht ausgeschaltet. Da hätte auch der günstigere Dämpfer ohne Plattform gereicht.

Aber ich fahr ja auch mit einem 12,4kg (inkl. Pedale und Pulsuhr, etc.) Zesty Marathons...  

Auf sehr steilen Anstiegen hätte ich ab und an gerne mal eine abgesenkte Talas. Durch die komfortable Sitzposition muss man sich beim Zesty dann schon weit vorne auf dem Sattel platzieren und die Brust sehr nahe an den Lenker bringen. Aber dann kommt man auch erstaunlich weit, dafür dass es kein CC Racer ist. Dafür ist die Float etwas leichter und soll auch etwas sensibler sein. 

Nachdem Willingen wegen defektem Freilauf ausgefallen ist, gönne ich mir jetzt einen zweiten leichten LRS für Marathons. Da haben dann auch die XCR Dry2 wieder ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Falls jemand zufällig einen (oder beide) original Reifen (XCR Dry2) seines Zesty loswerden möchte, hätte ich evtl. Interesse. Einer von mir hat einen Schaden an der Karkasse und ich weiss nicht, ob ich den mit Milch nochmal dicht bekomme.


----------



## MKeller (19. Juni 2008)

Falls jemand zufällig einen (oder beide) original Reifen (XCR Dry2) seines Zesty loswerden möchte, hätte ich evtl. Interesse. Einer von mir hat einen Schaden an der Karkasse und ich weiss nicht, ob ich den mit Milch nochmal dicht bekomme.

@Asha'man

Hey ja, ich hätte ein Satz, sind nicht viel gelaufen! Bekomme die Tage Nobbi´s!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2008)

so muss heute leider das 1. negative vom Spicy berichten, mir ist gestern ne Schraube aus der Hinterradschwinge rausgebrochen ...  
gleich gehts zum Laden und schauen was die sagen ... ich werde berichten ...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2008)

So so Spicy wieder Fit, also die Schraube war "nur" eine Sicherung für so nen rot Eloxierten Aufhängepunkt der Schwinge. Eigentlich nicht so wild, nur haben die lieben Leute ca 1.5h gebraucht bis ne neue Schraube drin war  aber jetzt funktz es wieder und heute dann 1. Testfahrt.
Cheffe hat gemeint des es mein No Fooder bei der Landung war wo ich auf den Sattel geknallt bin...was auch zur Folge hatte das ich mir nen neuen Sattel zulegen musste... hab mir den hier geholt ... n1  
Klick mich hart 
macht sich sehr stylisch am RAd ....., ach ja und gestern noch die neuen Griffe (Propalm mit weissen Lock Rings) montiert...


----------



## Nofaith (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mir am WE das Zesty und Spicy angeschaut, vom Fahren tendiere ich eher zum Spicy, das Zesty kam mir von der Geo doch sehr XC-lastig vor. Welche Grösse könnt ihr empfehlen bei 90er Schritt- und 1.82m Gesamtlänge? Bin das Zesty in 50 gefahren, war schon recht stimmig und das Spicy in 46.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## pkuonen (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Habe die selben Masse und fahre das Spicy in der Grösse 46 (M).

Finde der Rahmen ist für ein M recht gross.

Gruss Patrick

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## heiner (24. Juni 2008)

Hi bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 514 und bin auch super zufrieden, aber der fehlende Flaschenhalter ist ja mal total besch***en. Nutzt ihr tatsaechlich die Aufnahme unter dem Unterrohr oder habt ihr ne bessere Idee? Gibt es was fuer hinter die Sattelstueze oder als clip unter den Sattel?


----------



## kermit* (24. Juni 2008)

heiner schrieb:


> Hi bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 514 und bin auch super zufrieden, aber der fehlende Flaschenhalter ist ja mal total besch***en. Nutzt ihr tatsaechlich die Aufnahme unter dem Unterrohr oder habt ihr ne bessere Idee? Gibt es was fuer hinter die Sattelstueze oder als clip unter den Sattel?



Es gibt ja auch diese Flaschenhalter für den Lenker.

Hier nur mal als Beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.ch/Lenker-Flaschenh...8065082QQihZ001QQcategoryZ85144QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.fahrradteile.com-onlines.../3390?osCsid=fe179888eb31503ce7049a76cc3f1681

Ob das schön ist, darf jeder für sich selber bestimmen....

Unter dem Unterrohr find ich schon arg tief.
Oder eben so einen Trinkflaschengürtel, wie vom Nordic Walking bekannt...

Meiner Meinung nach aber eher Murks, ich bleibe wohl beim Trinkrucksack (wenn mein Lapierre denn endlich kommt...).


----------



## Asha'man (24. Juni 2008)

Mit dem Rad bin  ich von Flaschen auf Trinkrucksack umgestiegen. Das ist schon nicht so schlecht. Beide Hände auch beim Trinken am Lenker. 3 Liter maximal dabei.

Nachteile sind auch klar:

- Man hat was auf dem Rücken
- Reinigung der Deuter Trinkblasen ist ein bischen aufwendiger, als Flaschen. Aber dafür sind die sehr Geschmacksneutral.

Ansonsten hätte ich schon früher auf einen Trinkrucksack umsteigen sollen. Zusätzlich im Rucksack sind jetzt halt Schlauch, Minitool, etc. und ggfs. Klamotten (Regen, was wärmeres, ...). Würde jetzt nicht mehr zurück auf Flaschen wechseln, auch wenn das Zesty Flaschenhalter hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stee (24. Juni 2008)

jop, gute alternative... wem das ein zu grosser umstieg ist, der kann sich ja nen flaschenhalter an die sattelstütze hängen, funktioneirt auch.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2008)

hol Dir nen Trinkrucksack, wenn du das Lapierre frisch hast gibts keinen besseren Grund 
Rucksack hat nen Kollegen schon mal vor nem fiesen Sturz bewahrt, bzw. abgefangen der halt voll aufs Kreuz wäre ... 

so, vor 2 Tagen mal nen bischen häftiger Sturz, Bilanz: Notaufnahme Wunden reinigen lassen aber nix gebrochen, ab Rad... vorne ne 8, neue Propalm Griffe schon Lack ab, neue Dakine Defender beide nen Loch, und von meinen LX Triggern fehlt der obere Teil, die Anzeige... 
Aber spätestens morgen gehts wieder aufs Radl ....


----------



## Asha'man (25. Juni 2008)

Den Reifen mit Karkassen-Schaden habe ich wieder dicht bekommen. Tubeless Milch ein bischen an die richtige Stelle geschüttelt, mit wenig Druck trocknen lassen und dann wieder aufpumpen. Hält. 

Die Michelin rollen auf Asphalt und im leichten Gelände schon deutlich besser, als die NN. Das niedrigere Gewicht der XTR Laufräder merke ich nicht bzw. denke es ist Placebo. Sind auch nur etwa 170g die ich mit XTR Laufrädern gegenüber XT und den XCR Dry spare. Letztere sind erstaunlich schwer. RR 2.0" oder noch schmaler wäre dann die Alternative für den Marathon LRS. 

Im gröberen Gelände fühle ich mich mit den NN deutlich sicherer. Und bei den XTR Laufrädern traue ich mich keine größeren Sprünge mehr. Die machen einen recht stabilen Eindruck, aber bei den doppelt konifizierten Speichen bin ich vorsichtig.

Also, alles wie erwartet.  Vom gesparten Gewicht an den LRS hätte ich mehr erwartet. Vielleicht merke ich es ja, wenn ich die schwereren (aber hübscheren) XT LRS wieder fahre (sobald mein Hinterrad mit neuem Freilauf wieder da ist).


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juli 2008)

so gibt wieder neues von meinem Spicy 

war jetzt kurz beim LAden wegen einem nicht auffindbaren knarzen irgendwo unter mir... wahrscheinlich war es ein Hintergelenkslager hat der nette Mechaniker gesagt, Lapierre muss da wohl trocken !! montiert haben... auf jeden Fall hört man nichts mehr, mal wieder super Arbeit.

Habe die Chance genutzt und gleich weiter bischen aufgerüstet... 2 - Fach Kefü, 36er Blatt und nen E13 Supercharger Bashguard in weiss... nice nice von der Optik.
Zum fahren kann ich bis jetzt gestern nur bischen DH biken vorweisen ... und das ging 1. Sahne ... keine Kette mehr unten kein gar nix. Am We steht ne ca. 50km Tour an, mal gespannt wie es so voran geht damit... 
Wens intressiert das 08er LX umwerfer schafft die 14 Zähne Untschied ohne Probs... fahre jetzt 22 - 36 ... 
Rad wiegt jetzt ca. 14.4Kg ... absolut im grünen Bereich für mich, und so langsam entspricht es nun meiner Vorstellung eines "perfekten" Enduros das man auch fürs grobe hernehmen kann ... 

Stay Tuned ...


----------



## kermit* (5. Juli 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so gibt wieder neues von meinem Spicy
> 
> war jetzt kurz beim LAden wegen einem nicht auffindbaren knarzen irgendwo unter mir... wahrscheinlich war es ein Hintergelenkslager hat der nette Mechaniker gesagt, Lapierre muss da wohl trocken !! montiert haben... auf jeden Fall hört man nichts mehr, mal wieder super Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Fahre inzwischen auch ein Spicy, deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, welche Kefü du denn genau montiert hast?
Bin noch am Überlegen, ob wieder 2fach Kefü wie am letzten Rad oder vielleicht doch eher 3-fach....


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Juli 2008)

Fahre die Blackspire KeFü ... funktz 1a und ist noch erwschwinglich.
Hab das ganze mal zum "testen" gekauft, wenn das ganz mir so taugt wollt ich mir die e.13 lightguide holen in Kombi mit dem e.13 bash der nur unten ist ...
ok seh grad der halbmond ist schon Bestandteil der Lightguide ... 
und evtl noch umsteigen auf 24 / 38 ... wenns mir zu langsam geht mit dem 36er ...aber werd erst mal nen Monat so fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (5. Juli 2008)

für alle aus der region harz/norddeutschland.in bad harz burg gibt es einen einen lapierre händler....der is direkt am bahnhof und hat bede model da...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2008)

was soll der Spam ... ?!


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage an die Spicy Fangemeinde:
Unten am Tretlager ist eine Gewindeöse beim Spicy. Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür die ist?


----------



## pkuonen (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Dieses Gewinde ist vorgesehen um eine Kettenführung zu montieren.

Gruss

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Juli 2008)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Dieses Gewinde ist vorgesehen um eine Kettenführung zu montieren.
> 
> ...




Perfekt! Danke für die schnele Antwort. Nach dem Alpencross sollte sich sowieso das große Kettenblatt von meinem Spicy verabschieden und einem Bashguard Platz machen. Dann wird die KeFü auch nicht lange auch sich warten lassen...


----------



## benne1989 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Zesty 314 zulege, da ein Onlineshop das Bike stark reduziert hat. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne ob das Bike in Größe L für mich reichen würd. Ich bin ca. 1,93m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca.94cm.


----------



## benne1989 (16. Juli 2008)

Hat sich glaub ich schon erledigt hab was überlesen



> Kein Versand nur Selbstabholung in unseren Filalen bei Lapierre Bikes !!!!
> Zu besichtigen in Wien, GrazOst und in GrazNord



Die Reduzierung von 2099 auf 1599 war aber auch zu blendend...


----------



## LC4Fun (24. Juli 2008)

http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/6356


----------



## Sludig667 (25. Juli 2008)

hier mal noch mehr infos zu den einzelnen 2009er Modellen

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/lapierre-announce-2009-mountain-bike-range-17662

Ride On


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, das DH 290 würde meine Sammlung schön abrunden.  Wobei mir das alte Modell optisch noch besser gefällt.
Nur aus Neugier: Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Spicy im Bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juli 2008)

also habs am We mal auf der Freeride Strecke in Lermoos getestet ... keine Klagen ... 
Bikepark werd ich morgen in Osternohe mal schauen wie es sich so fährt ...


----------



## fab1ogia (26. Juli 2008)

hi 
habe das spicy 316 fahre regelmäßig in bad wildbad
sehr gut zu fahren kann mich nicht beklagen bin also sehr zufrieden..


und in bikepark in eppingen auch kommst über jeden tabel


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2008)

Ich finde ja die Farben der 2009er Spicy Modelle nicht so toll


----------



## fUEL (27. Juli 2008)

Mann Montag muß ich das DH bestellen; sehr geil


----------



## fab1ogia (27. Juli 2008)

=)
das dh finde ich sieht auch richtig gut aus....
schaut mal hier noch was von den 2009 er modellen...
auch den fr und dh


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2008)

fab1ogia schrieb:


> =)
> das dh finde ich sieht auch richtig gut aus....
> schaut mal hier noch was von den 2009 er modellen...
> auch den fr und dh



wo?


----------



## fab1ogia (27. Juli 2008)

sorry vergessen einzufügen 
http://www.bike-tv.cc/2008/07/23/lapierre-2009-uber-frosche-und-sonstige-gewurze/


----------



## B3ppo (30. Juli 2008)

Servus,
seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 514. Heute Jungfernfahrt knapp über 40km und ich muss sagen top!! Bergauf merke ich kein Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail und beim der ruppigen Abfahrt im Wald wo ich schon mit meinem Hardtail sehr an meine Grenze kam kein Problem.  Jetzt muss nur noch das Dämpfersetup verfeinert werden und dann kanns rund gehen. Achja statt den niedlichen Michelin 2,0 Trennscheiben hab ich mir vorn und hinten den Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 draufgezogen. Klar kein UST aber den Vorteil von Tubless seh ich eh nicht


----------



## fUEL (30. Juli 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Servus,
> seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 514. Heute Jungfernfahrt knapp über 40km und ich muss sagen top!! Bergauf merke ich kein Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail und beim der ruppigen Abfahrt im Wald wo ich schon mit meinem Hardtail sehr an meine Grenze kam kein Problem.  Jetzt muss nur noch das Dämpfersetup verfeinert werden und dann kanns rund gehen. Achja statt den niedlichen Michelin 2,0 Trennscheiben hab ich mir vorn und hinten den Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 draufgezogen. Klar kein UST aber den Vorteil von Tubless seh ich eh nicht


Top Reifen - rollt auf der Mitte leicht und hat megagripp. Hab den in 2.25 , 2.4 und 2.6 
Der 2.6 er darf morgen nach Winterberg !freu den hab ich  auf dem Deemax LRS tubeless montiert mit Milch und der ist mega.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwerk71 (31. Juli 2008)

MEINS dat Teil bügelt alles platt!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2008)

Jepp die 714er sind z.Z. die schönsten Lapierres dies gibt!! Gefällt mir a sehr gut.

Naja ich bin ja mal auf erste originalbilder des neuen Froggys gespannt. Finds von Rahmen her auch sehr schön...


----------



## B3ppo (31. Juli 2008)

Aber warum hast du bloß ne Revelation an dem schönen Bike. Die Fox würde doch schon farblich besser passen und dieses U-Turn ist doch nicht wirklich praktisch oder?


----------



## Bergwerk71 (31. Juli 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Aber warum hast du bloß ne Revelation an dem schönen Bike. Die Fox würde doch schon farblich besser passen und dieses U-Turn ist doch nicht wirklich praktisch oder?



Hi,das U- Turn brauche ich nicht das ist wirklich Unsinnig. Die Gabel war auch für ein Bergwerk gedacht aber von Bergwerk kann man ja nichts mehr kaufen da wartet man mal eben so 4 Monate auf eine Bike,da bin ich halt umgestiegen auf das Zesty.Die Revelation halt deswegen weil sie eben nicht weiß ist und ne Stahlfederdämpfung hat.Funktioniert echt super so, das Zesty.Ich finde auch das die schwarze Revelation passt da das Zesty ja auch schwarze Lackierungen hatHabe noch ein paar neue und ungebrauchte XTR 2008 Naben Verkaufe die für VB 120 Euro hat vieleicht jemand interesse 32 Loch ungefahren und die Schnellspanner sind absolut frei von kratzern,natürlich mit Rechnung die Teile liegen seit 6 Wochen bei mir rum.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Asha'man (31. Juli 2008)

Passt farblich tatsächlich einigermassen. Die weisse Fox gefällt mir persönlich aber noch besser. Welche Vorteile versprichst du dir gegenüber der traumhaften Fox?
Absenkbarkeit vermisse ich nicht, weil ich's wohl eh nicht benutzen würde. Allerdings steigt das Zesty schon an recht steilen Anstiegen. Da heissts ganz weit auf die Sattelspitze und Nasenspitze auf Lenkerhöhe. Dann gehts.


----------



## Dadasz (31. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike, ich hab mich jedoch für ein XC entschieden von Lapierre, was mir beim Zesty nicht gefallen hat war A.) der große Federweg da lag mir der Schwerpunkt zu weit oben und B.) war es nen Tick Wippfreudiger als das XC.

Aber sehr schönes Bike und Bergab bestimmt ne Wucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwerk71 (31. Juli 2008)

Dadasz schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, ich hab mich jedoch für ein XC entschieden von Lapierre, was mir beim Zesty nicht gefallen hat war A.) der große Federweg da lag mir der Schwerpunkt zu weit oben und B.) war es nen Tick Wippfreudiger als das XC.
> 
> Aber sehr schönes Bike und Bergab bestimmt ne Wucht.



Jawohl ja, Bergab ist es ne Wucht auch wenn ich ich durchs Gelände fahre Dämpft es super.Haste mal ein Bild von Deinem?
Gruß


----------



## Dadasz (31. Juli 2008)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Jawohl ja, Bergab ist es ne Wucht auch wenn ich ich durchs Gelände fahre Dämpft es super.Haste mal ein Bild von Deinem?
> Gruß



Ich hol meines heute erst ab, ist ein 2009er Modell,ich weiß gar nicht wie es aussieht, bzw. ich hab nen Link geschickt bekommen, möchte mich aber heute überraschen lassen. 

Sobald ich´s heute gesehen habe mach ich Fotos bzw. hängt den Link hier rein.


----------



## Rebell-78 (1. August 2008)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Hi,das U- Turn brauche ich nicht das ist wirklich Unsinnig. Die Gabel war auch für ein Bergwerk gedacht aber von Bergwerk kann man ja nichts mehr kaufen da wartet man mal eben so 4 Monate auf eine Bike,da bin ich halt umgestiegen auf das Zesty.Die Revelation halt deswegen weil sie eben nicht weiß ist und ne Stahlfederdämpfung hat.Funktioniert echt super so, das Zesty.Ich finde auch das die schwarze Revelation passt da das Zesty ja auch schwarze Lackierungen hatHabe noch ein paar neue und ungebrauchte XTR 2008 Naben Verkaufe die für VB 120 Euro hat vieleicht jemand interesse 32 Loch ungefahren und die Schnellspanner sind absolut frei von kratzern,natürlich mit Rechnung die Teile liegen seit 6 Wochen bei mir rum.
> Gruß Achim



Was hast Du füe ein SAG beim Reve Coil?
Hatte den 913-er mit ca. 16%SAG, vergisst ALE AIR Gabeln  mit Fox PP Dämpfer ist das Bike ein Hammer gewesen.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (1. August 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Was hast Du füe ein SAG beim Reve Coil?
> Hatte den 913-er mit ca. 16%SAG, vergisst ALE AIR Gabeln  mit Fox PP Dämpfer ist das Bike ein Hammer gewesen.



Hi!!!Owei die Eindrücktiefe des Coils in %ich habe die Feder in der härte Firm 130mm in ich glaube 72 bis 82 kg,ich selber wiege 74 kg .Klär mich auf,Gruß Achim


----------



## Bergwerk71 (1. August 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Aber warum hast du bloß ne Revelation an dem schönen Bike. Die Fox würde doch schon farblich besser passen und dieses U-Turn ist doch nicht wirklich praktisch oder?



Hallo!!!
Die Fox Float in weiß farblich besser????Ich habe die Float live an meinem Zesty gesehen und es ist ein völlig anders weiß der Float ,gegeüber der Zesty Rahmen lackierung.
Mich stört an den LP überhaupt das Fox blau,passt nicht zu rot und weiß(ich meine nicht die funktion der Fox teile).
Was kann ich als Alternative zum Fox  RP 23 Dämpfer nehmen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Totty79 (1. August 2008)

Hey baue dir einfach ne blau lackierte Sattelstütze von Tune dran und schon sieht es
schon klasse aus....habe auch das 714 ist einfach genial, bis auf das beworbene Gewicht bin ich total überzeugt...meins wog knapp 400 gr mehr als angegeben und das nach Umbau auf Syntace Tune usw....
Aber sonst ne Wucht.............


----------



## tobirossi (1. August 2008)

Und noch ein Zesty Fahrer mehr, hab Heute mein 314er abgeholt mit XT Shiftern und 07er Crossmax Enduro Radern


----------



## Bergwerk71 (1. August 2008)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Hey baue dir einfach ne blau lackierte Sattelstütze von Tune dran und schon sieht es
> schon klasse aus....habe auch das 714 ist einfach genial, bis auf das beworbene Gewicht bin ich total überzeugt...meins wog knapp 400 gr mehr als angegeben und das nach Umbau auf Syntace Tune usw....
> Aber sonst ne Wucht.............



Hi!!!
Klasse Teil.Das mit den Syntace Teilen mache ich Dir einfach nach.
Ich bekomme noch die Raze Faze Next Sl Carbon Kurbel für mein Zesty.
Und nen ZTR Arch 32 Loch LRS mit rot eloierten Tune King/Kong Naben.Ist Zeitloser als die  SLR die Mavic SLR verkaufe ich gerade bei eBay 
Verkäufer Bergwerk71
Gruß und ein Prost auf Dein geiles Bike


----------



## Bergwerk71 (1. August 2008)

tobirossi schrieb:


> Und noch ein Zesty Fahrer mehr, hab Heute mein 314er abgeholt mit XT Shiftern und 07er Crossmax Enduro Radern



Applaus Applaus,gaaaaaaannnnnnzzzzzzzz feines Lapierre
Gruß und gute fahrt


----------



## fab1ogia (1. August 2008)

tobirossi schrieb:


> Und noch ein Zesty Fahrer mehr, hab Heute mein 314er abgeholt mit XT Shiftern und 07er Crossmax Enduro Radern


 
hi 

hast du löcher in den rahmen gebohrt oder einfach nur mit kabelbinder befestigt wollte mir auch ne flasche montieren aber wenn man löcher reinbohrt bekommt man ja keine garantie mehr wenn was sein sollte

mfg fabio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobirossi (2. August 2008)

Moin hab nix gebohrt die Gewinde Hülsen sind serienmäßig im Rahmen schau mal genau nach, der einzige nachteil die Flasche hängt voll im siff


----------



## fab1ogia (2. August 2008)

echt cool habe das spicy 316
muss ma schauen ob es da auch so ist ;D darauf bin ich noch garnicht gekommen =)
danke schonmal =)


----------



## tobirossi (2. August 2008)

Beim Spicy sind die Löcher auch da, zumindest bei dem 316er meines bekanntens......


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. August 2008)

Ich seh an meinem spicy nur eine bohrung???
aber ich hab ein megageiles schild entdeckt... handwäsche, nicht in trockner und nicht bügeln...


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2008)

jepp die Waschanleitung ist sehr geil  gleich am 1. Tag entdeckt ... *g*


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. August 2008)

wenn mich ein bekannter, dessen frau ein zesty hat nicht drauf angesprochen hätte, wär mein spicy heute fast in der kochwäsche gelandet so hat es sich im wald eingesaut...  aber so wurde die lady liebevoll mit der hand gewaschen


----------



## tobirossi (2. August 2008)

Ohhhh hab mein Zesty bei 100° gekocht ist der Rahmen jetzt S anstatt L ?...... im Trockner wars nicht


----------



## fab1ogia (3. August 2008)

hi
habe die löcher entdeckt =) 
super  danke nochmals


----------



## L0cke (5. August 2008)

mal ne frage, das Spicy, bekommt man das auch als rahmenkit, hab da leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (5. August 2008)

@Locke: Meines wissens nach nicht.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. August 2008)

Wollt noch mal kurz was los werden 

Hab ja jetzt auf dem Spicy die Michelin DH Schlappen drauf gehabt, und auch mal versucht ne kleine Tour damit zu machen...ne h waren wir unterwegs aber fragt nicht nach Sonnenschein ... 
Dann gestern wieder die FA drauf gemacht, raus 2h radln gewesen und muss sagen das Spicy geht sowas von geil ab aufm Trail ... super ... bin immer wieder begeistert ! 
Werd mich für nächstes Jahr zwar um nen DH / Park Bike bemühen das ich so richtig her nehmen kann, weil hab dann doch bissl Angst um mein Schatzilein


----------



## Vovin (21. August 2008)

Wollte gerade mein Zesty Putzen und schauen was gestern bei der Tour im Bereich Kurbel bzw. Tretlager anfing zu quietschen.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/165664

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/165673


Ist jetzt mal gerade 2 1/2 Monate alt.    
Tja, morgen mal schauen was mein Händler meint.

Aber mal blöd gefragt, ist das eigentlich ne stelle wo schon mal ein Riss auftauchen kann oder eher nicht.


----------



## Silver-Racer (21. August 2008)

blöd geantwortet: bei keinem bike darf an irgendeiner stelle ein riß auftreten!


----------



## Vovin (21. August 2008)

Ja ja   

Risse dÃ¼rfen oder sollten wirklich nicht auftauchen, aber tun sie leider. 
Gibt halt ein par bekannte stellen die einfach anfÃ¤lliger sind als sie sollten. 
Habâs halt noch nicht am Tretlager gesehen.


----------



## LC4Fun (21. August 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Ist jetzt mal gerade 2 1/2 Monate alt.
> Tja, morgen mal schauen was mein Händler meint.



Hi,

deutsches Gewährleistungsrecht. In den ersten sechs Monaten ist davon auszugehen, dass der Fehler bereits bei Übergabe bestand. Die Beweislast kehrt sich erst nach sechs Monaten um. Viel mehr bin ich darauf gespannt, wie schnell Du jetzt einen neuen Rahmen bekommst - und welche Farbe der dann hat 

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (21. August 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Wollte gerade mein Zesty Putzen und schauen was gestern bei der Tour im Bereich Kurbel bzw. Tretlager anfing zu quietschen.
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/165664
> ...



Ohoh. Sieht aus, als wäre entweder die Aufnahme des integrierten Lagers unterdimensioniert, oder wurde das Lager schlampig eingebaut?! Das sollte auf keinen Fall passieren. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. August 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Ja ja
> 
> Risse dürfen oder sollten wirklich nicht auftauchen, aber tun sie leider.
> *Gibt halt ein par bekannte stellen die einfach anfälliger sind als sie sollten.
> Habs halt noch nicht am Tretlager gesehen.*



Der Punkt ist ja, das dies eine völlig neue Konstruktion darstellt (ich kenne jedenfalls keinen anderen Rahmen mit einem integrierten Tretlager?). Also kann man das auch noch nie gesehen haben.


----------



## Vovin (21. August 2008)

@LC4Fun
Danke für die Info mit der Gewährleistung, aber um die Garantie oder Gewährleistung mach ich mir noch keine große sorge, aber wie du schon erwähnt hast, wie lange es dauert. Das mit der Farbe läst mich jetzt etwas grübeln. 

Hoffe mal das es ein Einzelfall ist und nicht zugunsten ein von par Gramm etwas zu schwach ausgelegt ist. Ich glaub ich Reitz mein Zesty bei weitem noch nicht so weit aus wie möglich bzw. es manch anderer tut. 

Die Belastung ist an dieser stelle sicherlich schon etwas höher, aber wie schon gesagt hab von Rissen an dieser stelle noch nichts gehört.


----------



## LC4Fun (22. August 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> @LC4Fun
> Das mit der Farbe läst mich jetzt etwas grübeln.



Hi,

könnte ja sein, dass die 2009er andere Farben bekommen und Lapierre hebt vermutlich keine "alten" Rahmen auf, oder?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Mein 514-er mit RP23 usw.


----------



## Asha'man (27. August 2008)

Du hast wegen der Plattform auf den RP23 gewechselt?!


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Hat jemand von euch auf dem Spicy einen Bashguard und eine Kettenführung montiert? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Gleich noch eine Frage hinterher: Weiß jemand ob das Spicy eine Zulassung für Doppelbrückengabeln hat???


----------



## JansonJanson (27. August 2008)

Frage 1 siehe PM
Frage 2 ... weiss nicht ob du mit so ner Gabel dann nicht die Geo kaputt machst ?!


----------



## gerbine1 (28. August 2008)

Was die Doppelbrücke betrifft: Denk ich schon dass diese reingehen würde. Mußt halt bedenken dass der ohnehin flache Lenkwinkel noch flacher werden könnte. Kommt eben auf die Einbaulänge an. An welche Gabel hast den gedacht?  an ne sexy Fox "40" ?    
Nein, ehrlich, wennst schon eine daheim hast dann probiers einfach aus 

Bytheway: Bobby Root hat damals (ich glaub in der "BIKE" Aug. 2004) in einem Fusion Raid (130FW) auch eine RS Doppelbrückengabel verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. August 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Was die Doppelbrücke betrifft: Denk ich schon dass diese reingehen würde. Mußt halt bedenken dass der ohnehin flache Lenkwinkel noch flacher werden könnte. Kommt eben auf die Einbaulänge an. An welche Gabel hast den gedacht? an ne sexy Fox "40" ?
> Nein, ehrlich, wennst schon eine daheim hast dann probiers einfach aus
> 
> Bytheway: Bobby Root hat damals (ich glaub in der "BIKE" Aug. 2004) in einem Fusion Raid (130FW) auch eine RS Doppelbrückengabel verbaut...


 

Die Acros mamba taugt nix und die langen Freeridegabeln mit 180 bis 200 FW werden dafür Sorgen, daß der Rahmen am Steuerkopf von unten nach oben reißt - falls das die Idee war und nicht irgendwas mit max 545 Einbauhöhe solltest Du nen anderen Rahmen anschaffen, evtl ein richtiges Männerbike wie das DH 920 von Lappiere, da ist ne fox 40 drin und die Geo dafür ausgelegt.

Die Garantie erlischt  sicher, wenn Du so was einbaust, ich persänlich sehe keinen Sinn in einem unharmonischen Fahrwerk, denn das Spicy  ist auf 160 max FW vorne abgestimmt und funzt doch prima.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> evtl ein richtiges Männerbike wie das DH 920 von Lappiere



Willst Du sagen, dass das Spicy ein Mädchenroller ist? 

Habe nicht direkt vor in nächster Zeit eine sexy Fox dort einzubauen. Das war eine reine Interessensfrage, falls mein Drang mehr in Richtung FR/DH geht, ob das Spicy eine Doppelbrücke verkraftet, oder ich mir ein Zweitrad für Männer zulegen sollte...


----------



## JansonJanson (29. August 2008)

Beim Händler meines Vertrauens steht noch nen Norco Atomik ´08 ...
Wenns für mich bestimmt ist, wartets bis zum Frühjahr auf mich und dann ists mein


----------



## .irie. (29. August 2008)

hab den fredjetzt fast ganz gelesen , bin mir aber niht wirklich klar geworden ob das spicy meine erwartungen erfüllt. ich bräuht denke ich größe s obwohl ich 1.90bin , da ich das rad eher freeride mäßig aufbauen möchte ,mir aber 18cm und das gewicht der meisten freerider zu viel ist. die frage is nun taugt das spicy bergrunter was , und hält es auch größere sprünge aus , ich rede nicht von wahnwitzigen dingern über 4m und eig netma 4 ^^
mfg


----------



## JansonJanson (30. August 2008)

also glaube das Spicy kannst dir gut holen...
ich hab mit dem Spicy schon einige Bikepark / Dh einsätze hinter mir und funktz alles 1a, gut ich hab keine Langzeiterfahrung damit, aber Fehlr im Matrial wären bei mir schon aufgetreten 
Mit meinen dicken Michelin DH Reifen komm ich auf 15.4kg ... fals es Dich intressiert, und ein Reifen wiegt 1.4kg ... also es definitiv noch leichter ...


----------



## .irie. (30. August 2008)

ok das wollt ich hörn ich werd den kompromiss beid en reifend en ich immo fahre weitertreiben , also larsen tt vorne minion dh hi. das is wenigstens noch bischen leicht. welche rahmenhöhe wäre angesagt , passt das mit s , und dre fox rp23 ist doh n witz oder etwa nicht , der wird ja auch gewicht usw abgestimmt , sollte im angesicht eines dhx5 air shon schlechter sein


----------



## gerbine1 (30. August 2008)

"S" finde ich für deine Größe schon recht klein. Ich pers. bin mit "M" probegefahren und war optimal für mich (1.82m). Und den RP23 find ich auch nicht sooo schlecht. Hat super gefunzt bei mir. Kurzen Vorbau rauf dann passts auch perfekt für dich. 
An meinem Bike ist derzeit ein DHX5 Air Bj. 08 verbaut. Alter,  wennst ein Studium in Dämpfereinstellung absolviert hast dann bist bei dem voll richtig. Wennst "nur" fahren willst dann bleib beim RP23.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (30. August 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Dreizack und Cologne: warum habt ihr euch noch nicht im Zesty Spicy Thread gemeldet .. ts ts ts
> gleich nachholen !!
> 
> Spicy / Zesty Fred



Hallo zusammen !

Gerne möchte ich nachholen, mich hier als "verliebter" Zesty-Besitzer zu melden !!!


----------



## JansonJanson (31. August 2008)

Sehr gut 
noch einer der den Französinnen verfallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (31. August 2008)

der massive hintere Achsholm (weiß nicht wie dieser heißt) der durch die Mitte der Rahmendreiecks zum Dämpfer geht macht einfach einen supergeilen Look.


----------



## Dreizack (2. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Dreizack und Cologne: warum habt ihr euch noch nicht im Zesty Spicy Thread gemeldet .. ts ts ts
> gleich nachholen !!
> 
> Spicy / Zesty Fred



Oooh, hatte bisher nur Augen fürs Zesty 

Bonjour!
Eine weisse Französin ist auch im Taunus zu sichten.

.


----------



## Nowide (2. September 2008)

"heißt wohl Sitzstrebe, aus dem engl. übersetzt."


hi Leut, ich bin mir garnicht klar mit der Rahmengröße.
Zesty 514,  50 cm wäre wohl Ok, aber
da ich Schritthöhe 94-95 messe wären das 
94 x 0,226 = 21,24"  =    54cm so müsste ich den größten Rahmen nehmen, obwohl ich nur 1,80 cm groß bin. wiege 93 kg.

die Oberrohrlänge wird mit 50 = 615 und 54 = 625 angegeben, allerdings ist dass das horizontale Maß was mir wenig sagt. tatsächlich wären es dann (von mir geschätzte 50 = 595 und 54 = 603 mm

andere wie Cube geben beide Maße an, was ist den nun die übliche meßmethode. ich denke hier würde das längere Oberrohr für mich auch noch vertretbar sein.  ich glaub einer hier hat das Große, Trotty glaub ich.

was meint ihr, könnt ihr mir etwas raten. Grüße n.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. September 2008)

ne ne der 50er rahmen ist dann schon mehr als ausreichend für 180cm.

aber weißt ja wie immer gilt: probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## Silver-Racer (2. September 2008)

ich würde aber auch zum 50er rahmen raten. der radstand des zesty ist eh schon sehr lang und beim 54er und 1,80m körpergröße wird meiner meinung nach die kontrolle übers bike schwieriger, bzw. schwerfälliger.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. September 2008)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Oooh, hatte bisher nur Augen fürs Zesty
> 
> Bonjour!
> Eine weisse Französin ist auch im Taunus zu sichten.
> ...



Ist schon nice in weiss 
So Französinen haben schon was für sich ... 

Also kann nur sagen ich bin 1.86cm und hab auch ne rel. lange Schrittlänge, weiss es nicht mehr genau und fahre auch den L Rahmen also 50cm und reicht wirklich vollkommen aus ... (weiss jetzt nicht ob du Zesty oder Spicy meinst...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (2. September 2008)

besten Dank Euch schon mal,

für Probefahren muss ich 100 -150 km anfahrt bringen. und dann wird ein 54er eh keiner da haben.
hmm soeinen Händler werd ich wohl bald mal aufsuchen müsse.

ich denk ihr habt sicher recht. stehe halt generell auf große Räder.


----------



## Asha'man (2. September 2008)

183cm, 90er Schrittlänge. L/50 passt, wie angegossen.

Radstand ist recht lang und lenkwinkel flach. Deshalb würde ich auch eher nicht zum 54er tendieren. Das Rad ist so schön ruhig, besonders wenn's mal schneller wird und für mich noch wendig genug. 

Zesty macht irre Spass.  Nicht nur beim anschauen.


----------



## Dreizack (2. September 2008)

Nowide schrieb:


> was meint ihr, könnt ihr mir etwas raten. Grüße n.



Bin 180 / 90er Schritt und laut Tabelle hätte ich glaub ich M nehmen können, fühlte mich aber auf L wohler bei den Probefahrten ...

Wenn ich Dir was raten würde ist es beide Größen zu fahren, wenn möglich im Gelände (Händler, Kumpels, Club, ...). Tabelle ist eins, sich wohlfühlen wichtiger.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. September 2008)

Warte doch mal auf das Lapierre Froggy. Kommt ja in ein paar Tagen auf den Markt und dann haste 18 cm Federweg...Und dat jewicht jeht oooch noch, wa?


----------



## bikesiggi (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

finde das Spicy auch sehr lecker. Auf der Lapierre Seite sind die 2009er Modelle zu sehen. Das 516 in weiss sieht Klasse aus. Einzige Änderung die mir aufgefallen ist, ist der RP2 statt RP23. Dürfte aber nicht schlechter sein, da die Propedal Funktion bei dem fürs Spicy abgestimmten Dämpfer wohl eh nicht besonders spürbar war? Jemand schon Infos zu Preisen? Werd langsam heiß!
Gruß
Siggi


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2008)

]


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2008)

Kostet nen Hunderter mehr als 2008. Zumindest hat mir das mein Aussendienstler vor ca. 6 Wochen gesagt. Die absolut fixen Preise kommen erst morgen während der Eurobike auf den Tisch.
Beim Thema Propedal und Lockout hast du vollkommen Recht. Würdest du bei dem Hinterbau eh nicht brauchen...


----------



## JansonJanson (3. September 2008)

Also ich merke ihn ...  , sagt mir zumindest mein Popometer ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2008)

Wen merkst du...?


----------



## bikesiggi (3. September 2008)

Hatte bei Post Nr um die 260 gelesen, dass der Dämpfer wohl für Lapierre angepaßt wäre und daher die Propedal Funktion zwar vorhanden, aber nicht wirklich gravierend ist (Zesty oder Spicy??). Beim RP 2 gibts auch Propedal, aber eben nur on oder off. Will nur keinen Dämpfer haben bei dem man so ein Propedal nicht abschalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2008)

Ich kann diese ganzen Propedal Dinger eh nicht leiden. Ein guter Rahmen braucht das nicht und ein schlechter Rahmen wird auch nicht besser...


----------



## JansonJanson (4. September 2008)

ich meine eben diesen ProPedal...
ich merke es schon,vor allem auf kurzen welligen Teerstücken, Wellenpassagen im Trail oder sonst so... das "losbrechen" braucht einfach etwas mehr Druck, wie wenn kein PP zugeschaltet wäre ... 

Sollten den Thread schon mal in Zesty,Spicy und Froggy Sammelthread umtaufen


----------



## clausi87 (4. September 2008)

...also wenn hir was umbenannt wir ,dann kann das dh-920 auch mit aufgenommen werden.is ja sowas wie der große Bruder ^^


----------



## petzl (4. September 2008)

Ich habe mich in das Froggy verschaut.  Weiß jemand zufällig wie schwer der Einzelrahmen ist?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. September 2008)

Wird zumindest sehr leicht sein. Damit trumpfen die ja in allen Sparten...


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. September 2008)

Das Froggy ist schon ein schuckeliges Teil... 
Nur warum bekommt man für weniger Geld mehr Federweg? Das 518 hat ne 36er Fox mit 160mm und das 318 eine Domain mit 180mm. 
Für einen Freerider wär das 318 dann doch eher meine Wahl...?


----------



## petzl (4. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Das Froggy ist schon ein schuckeliges Teil...
> Nur warum bekommt man für weniger Geld mehr Federweg? Das 518 hat ne 36er Fox mit 160mm und das 318 eine Domain mit 180mm.
> Für einen Freerider wär das 318 dann doch eher meine Wahl...?



Ich habe noch ne neue 2007 MZ 66 ETA, die ich verbauen will. Bin mir aber nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es ein Liteville 901 oder ein Froggy werden wird. Am Sonntag nach der Eurobike werde ich mehr wissen. Die Geometriedaten des Froggy stehen ja jetzt auch endlich auf der Herstellerseite. Man braucht aber verdammt gute Augen, dass man die lesen kann. 

Mich wundert, dass der Lenkwinkel beim 318er und 518er gleich sein soll. Die 180 mm Domain baut doch höher als die 36 Van?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. September 2008)

Du mußt das Preissegment betrachten. Und dazu wollen die meißten Kunden da ne 36 sehen...


----------



## clausi87 (4. September 2008)

bei der vorstellung der 2009 bikes bei www.bike-tv.cc wird das ganze auch noch mal in bild und ton beschrieben warum da eine 36 verbaut wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. September 2008)

alle die es noch nicht gemacht haben, fügt unten mal paar Stichworte ein die noch so fehlen bzw. die hier in den Thread passen...

Wie z.b. Froggy ... etc. ... seht ja was schon unten drin ist und was noch rein kann... jeder darf 2 vergeben ... 

der Thread Titel hat sich auch schon geändert, für diejenigen denen es noch nicht aufgefallen ist ...


----------



## Asha'man (6. September 2008)

So mit dem Zesty kann man auch im Marathon schnell sein. 

Wetter war gut (also kein Regen), Schlamm war tief...bestimmt 1km Schiebepassage, weil in dem Schlamm kein fahren in der großen Gruppe möglich war. Die Landschaft ist sehr nett da unten, aber ich war irgendwie zu beschäftigt mit meinem Schweinehund. 

Ein 16ter Platz auf den ich sehr stolz bin das Ergebnis. Hätte fast noch der 15te werden können. Am Schlussanstieg hab ich den 15ten hinter mir lassen können...aber bergab war er wiede dran. In der Ebene haben wir uns beide ausgeruht...Schlussanstieg wollten meine Beine den Sprint nicht gewinnen.  War trotzdem super. Hätte im Leben nicht damit gerechnet soweit vorne dabei zu sein...auch nicht auf der Kurzstrecke.

Und das der Spass anstrengend war sieht man auch:







Zesty mit XTR LRS und 2,1" Racing Ralph tut sehr gut auf nem Marathon. 

Lieben Gruss an Dreizack. Schönes weisses Bike hast du da. War nett dich kennenzulernen!


----------



## Frankie Cologne (6. September 2008)

Gratulation...ich wusste es doch gleich, dass die Zestys einfach alles perfekt können


----------



## Dreizack (6. September 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> So mit dem Zesty kann man auch im Marathon schnell sein.
> ...
> Ein 16ter Platz auf den ich sehr stolz bin das Ergebnis.
> ...
> Lieben Gruss an Dreizack. Schönes weisses Bike hast du da. War nett dich kennenzulernen!



Hi Asha'man, ja war echt cool Dich kennengelernt zu haben. 714 rules 

@ all 714er: Asha'man hat eine gute Idee im Zielbereich fallen lassen: Ein 714er Treffen! Ist mir auf der Heimfahrt wieder eingefallen - und seine  Idee find ich eigentlich prima.

Der Marathon: Asha'man, gratuliere zum 16ten. Prima Leistung 

Auf der Halbdistanz gab es noch mehrere Sonderprüfungen im  Schlammwaten, ansonsten wie oben beschrieben. Von oben trocken, von unten brauner Beschuß vom feinsten. Musste oft an die Beschreibungen in "Held am Sonntag" denken und lachen.

Schlussanstieg: Ja der war klasse. Hab auf dem kurzen Stück mindestens 10-15 Biker überholt, hoffentlich waren das alles Halbmarathonistis aus meinem Startblock und nicht Lang- oder Kurzstreckler oder andere Blöcke (dann hätte sich Bölts' Spruch "Quäl' Dich Du Sau" nicht wirklich gelohnt) 

Und ja, es gingen schon einige Körner drauf: HFmax 192, HFavg 161, Vavg 15.5, Vmax 67.6    <--Asha'man, 67.6 auf XT Felgen und 2.25er Nobbys 


Asha'man, wo hast Du denn Dein Ergebnis her? Vom Aushang im Daun Forum oder irgendwo im www gefunden? Hab in Daun nicht geschaut und kann es im www (noch-)nicht finden...

Ciao.


----------



## Asha'man (7. September 2008)

Huhu Dreizack, 

714er Treffen viel mir spontan ein. Könnte man aber ausdehnen auf Zesty/Spicy Treffen. Dann sind wir ne größere Gruppe. Obwohl nur weisse 714er hätte auch was für sich. Und dann ne schöne Tagestour gemeinsam.

HfMax war bei mir "nur" 182. Das war, als ich am Schlussanstieg ausbrechen wollte (man fühlt sich, wie bei der Tour de France) und einen bin ich da ja auch los geworden. Nur der andere kam wieder, den hab ich dann beglückwünscht für den netten Zielsprint. Es haben einfach die Beine begrenzt und nicht die Hf.

Das Ergebnis hab ich mir ausgedacht.  Ne, dass stand in der Halle ausgeschrieben. Aber online kommt noch und für die Urkunde bekommen wir den Druck noch zugeschickt glaube ich.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Nowide (7. September 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Könnte man aber ausdehnen auf Zesty/Spicy Treffen. Dann sind wir ne größere Gruppe. Obwohl nur weisse 714er hätte auch was für sich.



nana,  wer wird denn so modisch stylisch,
klar gehört das ausgedehnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Maxxis Advantage...was sonst?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

So schaut´s aus mein neues Baby...
Lapierre Froggy 718 Hammerschmidt limited....yeah...


----------



## Stee (7. September 2008)

nett nett nett...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Joah...sehr sogar! 4700 Eier sind nicht wirklich wenig, aber wenn ich sehe, was sich "große" Hersteller so für den Preis erlauben, dann is das Ding hier sogar ein Schnäppchen. BTW: Lapierre sind der größte Fisch im französischen Pool...65.000 Räder pro Jahr...Das is nen Menge Metall...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2008)

also so nen Treffen für alles ...  sollte man sich mal überlegen ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Find ich ne ganz geile Idee! Wäre schön, wenn das nicht im Sande verläuft!


----------



## Rebell-78 (7. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also so nen Treffen für alles ...  sollte man sich mal überlegen ...



Vorstellungen wo?
Die Bikes brauchen Berge 


Schwarzwald?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Ich war noch nie auf Hawaii....da könnte man dann ja das Eine mit dem Anderen verquicken!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2008)

Also wenn jemand nen Vorschlag hat immer her damit ... der "golden"Herbst kommt...
man kann es sicher nicht allen Recht machen .... leider ... dafür sind wir alle wahrscheinlich zu weit über Dt verteilt ... 

Aber sollte schon ne feine Enduro Tour sein 

greets


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Es wird wohl eher schwieriger, die ganzen Leistungsstufen unter einen Hut zu bekommen...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (7. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Es wird wohl eher schwieriger, die ganzen Leistungsstufen unter einen Hut zu bekommen...;-)



tja, deshalb übernehme ich das Fotografieren  
also macht es in Südbayern, gleich nächstes WE ich will einen 54er Rahmen ausprobieren


----------



## Dreizack (7. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand nen Vorschlag hat immer her damit ... der "golden"Herbst kommt...
> man kann es sicher nicht allen Recht machen .... leider ... dafür sind wir alle wahrscheinlich zu weit über Dt verteilt ...
> 
> Aber sollte schon ne feine Enduro Tour sein
> ...




Bikepark Willingen

Einigermaßen in der Mitte von D. Infrastruktur etc vorhanden. Ist für jeden was dabei. Also für alle Leistungsstufen und Vorlieben.
Schlage einen Samstag vor.

Ciao.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Klingt schlau... Südbayern für jemanden, der nur Fotos machen will??? Drehen wir hier nen Porno???

Bin auch für Willingen...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2008)

Willingen ... wegen mir
Einfach 300km bring sicher noch B3eppo mit wenn der Zeit hat
Evlt noch jemand der aufm Weg liegt ... wenn der Samstag passt


----------



## Axalp (7. September 2008)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Bikepark Willingen
> 
> Einigermaßen in der Mitte von D. Infrastruktur etc vorhanden. Ist für jeden was dabei. Also für alle Leistungsstufen und Vorlieben.
> Schlage einen Samstag vor.
> ...



Servus,

melde mich auch mal zu Wort. Treffen klingt super, aber Bikepark mit dem Zesty? 

@JansonJanson: Wie sieht's vorab mit einem Erlanger Lapierre-Treffen aus?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## pEju (8. September 2008)

hab heut das froggy auf der eurobike gesehen - war für mich das highlight überhaupt!

genau die sparte hat bei lapierre gefehlt und wurde perfekt ausgefüllt.

super schönes bike .

mal schaun ob & wann das vllt mein 2t-bike wird .

wenn dann wird's wohl das 718. wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe,
ist das eigentlich für den verkauf nur als rahmen gedacht...
und das bei der eurobike haben die einfach so aufgebaut,
damit da nicht "nur" der rahmen hängt - richtig?

jedenfalls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!

ps: hatte leider keine kamera dabei - stellt doch mal paar frosch bilder hier rein .


----------



## Dreizack (8. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Treffen klingt super, aber Bikepark mit dem Zesty?



Ne, ne, nicht für mich (2000 hab ich mich mit dem Snowboard in der Halfpipe derart hingelegt, dass ich meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter entsprechend solche Dinge danach gestrichen habe) 

Aber was ich so höre wirds eher ein LP Treff als ein Zesty oder 714 Treff.

Willingen ist von der Infra her gut weil eben alles abgedeckt ist: Bikepark, FR Strecke mit Lift, und rund um Willingen Mittelgebirgstouren satt. So findet halt jeder etwas.

Hotels, Camping etc wer übernachten will. Kneipen, Cafes etc zum Treffen vor/nach dem Biken.


----------



## Totty79 (8. September 2008)

@ Dreizack....
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ...haben wir auf dem Parkplatz kurz miteinander gesprochen...fährst Du einen Mercedes Kombi ?Wenn ja so klein ist die Welt

Hat es sich gelohnt mit dem Zesty in Daun...sehr anspruchsvoll war es ja nicht gerade.....ausser das Stück auf dem Lavagestein

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr von Winterberg? Find ich persönlich von den Strecken her angenehmer als Willingen und ist ja auch gleich ums Eck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2008)

Das ist eine komplette Serie der Froggy Bikes. Das 718 ist selbst den Aussendienstmitarbeitern erst am Mittwoch vor der Messe gezeigt worden. Das 718 kostet mit Hammerschmidt und allem wie ich es vorher schon mal gepostet habe â¬ 4799,-. Das Ganze ist dann limitiert auf eine Anzahl von unter einhundert... Vorbestellen ist somit angesagt.


----------



## Asha'man (8. September 2008)

Willingen klingt nicht schlecht. Da war ich noch nie. BikePark ist wohl eher nichts für mich, aber da kann man ja auch prima touren fahren.

Und ne gemeinsame Tour mit allen Fahrern sollte schon drin sein. Wenn die hälfte in den BikePark fährt und ein Teil hier und ein Teil da, brauchen wir uns nicht die Mühe machen und uns treffen.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2008)

jo Tour mit allen sollte drin sein, aber wehe ihr seit irgendwann auf auf und davon 
z.b. Sa Tour, und So die die mögen ab in Park ... 

@axalp: warum nicht  kann es sein das du mir schon mal am Rathsberg, nähe Waldkrankenhaus entgegengekommen bist ? ist aber schon 1 - 2 Wocher her ...


----------



## Asha'man (8. September 2008)

Übernachtung wäre auch ok. Vor allem bei der Anfahrt. Ich nehm dann das Zelt mit.

Evtl. bringe ich auch ne Profi-Fotografin mit (www.ankecshwarzer.de). Die muss ich nur noch überreden. 

BikePark am Sonntag würde ich mir auch mal anschauen...auch wenn ich mich bestimmt nix traue...mir sind meine Knochen nach ner bösen Knieverletzung heilig. 

Ende September/Anfang November bin ich aber ne Woche in Tirol biken. Zwischendrin ist noch der Gallahaan Trails Marathon.


----------



## Totty79 (8. September 2008)

Hat sich das Zesty in Daun überhaupt gelohnt, ich fand es mit einem Hardtail viel angenehmer..gerade bei diesen Bedingungen.....aber trotzdem gute Platzierung ...aber nächstes Jahr dann mind. Halbmarathon.....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Asha'man (8. September 2008)

Bequemer ist das Fully auch auf solchen Strecken immer. Das höhere Gewicht ist mir eigentlich egal. Hab auch noch nen 1kg Rucksack mit 2 Liter Wasser + Schlauch, etc. dabei gehabt.

Gerade auf den großen ruppigen Vulkansteinen war's sogar ein echter Vorteil. Während alle sich durch den Matsch gequält haben, gings zwar sehr ruppig, aber wesentlich leichter über die Steine vorbei. 

Mit nem Hardtail wäre es sicher noch was schneller gegangen. Aber das Zesty macht auch hier spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totty79 (8. September 2008)

Das stimmt die Vulkansteine haben bei mir auch starke Schweißperlen auf die Stirn getrieben...musste die ganze Zeit an meine dt swiss LRS denken......

Bin mit dem Lapierre in Wombach gefahren....ist als Marathongerät nichts für mich da ich es lieber schnell mag....aber als Funbike absolute Weltklasse...
Gruß


----------



## Dreizack (8. September 2008)

Totty79 schrieb:


> @ Dreizack....
> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ...haben wir auf dem Parkplatz kurz miteinander gesprochen...
> Gruß Thorsten



Yup, kann schon sein. Wenn wir nebeneinander geparkt haben wars ich 

Für mich als Hobbyfahrer ist das Zesty immer gut. Hab gar keine Racefeile.


----------



## B3ppo (8. September 2008)

LP Treff hört sich gut an, nur einen Termin zu finden wo möglichst viele Zeit haben wird bestimmt nicht einfach..
@ Janson, Axalp: ab Oktober bin ich für fränkische Zesty/Spicy Touren zu haben, wir brauchen dann nur noch ne Bike-Waschstation


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2008)

da isser ja der Herr 

naja Bikes Waschen immer beim Herr G bzw. bei mir


----------



## Axalp (8. September 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> LP Treff hört sich gut an, nur einen Termin zu finden wo möglichst viele Zeit haben wird bestimmt nicht einfach..
> @ Janson, Axalp: ab Oktober bin ich für fränkische Zesty/Spicy Touren zu haben, wir brauchen dann nur noch ne Bike-Waschstation



Kein Thema, ich würde mich auch als Guide anbieten. Termin wird wohl eher das Wochenende sein, da es leider am Feierabend zunehmend dunkel wird


----------



## Nowide (8. September 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Evtl. bringe ich auch ne Profi-Fotografin mit



ohh gut, da wird sich P.Midnight aber genötigt fühlen...


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (10. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es da, mein Zesty 514. Fahrwerk und Gewicht vermitteln ein richtiges "Hightech-Gefühl". Es zieht gut nach vorne, im Gelände habe ich festgestellt, auch manchmal, wenn ich es eigentlich nicht so beabsichtigt hatte. Habe es schon ein paar mal nicht geschafft, um ein Hindernis wie geplant herumzufahren. Hier sind ja sicher quasi ausschließlich Freunde dieser Räder, aber ist das ein Punkt, der den ein oder anderen unter Euch schon gestört hat? Welche Bedeutung hatte die Wendigkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern bei der Auswahl?

Und dann ist da noch der Spalt an der Dichtung beim oberen Lenkkopflager:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356847
Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Sorry, wenn ich Eure Tourenplanung kurz unterbrochen habe, würde mir bei passender Gelegenheit sicher auch Spaß machen!

Viele Grüße von der südhessischen Bergstraße mit Anschlussmöglichkeit an den Odenwald...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Du hast bei jedem Steuersatz einen Spalt. Meißtens kann man die Dichtung dahinter nur nicht sehen.
beim rest kann ich dir nicht helfen. Musst dich wohl erst an deinen neuen Bock gewöhnen, was? ;-)


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. September 2008)

Ist also Willingen fix? (340 km  )

Datum?


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (10. September 2008)

Ja, ich hoffe mit Gewöhnung wirds noch perfekt. Ist alles super, nur eben bei filigranen Manövern kommt er mir etwas störrisch vor... Ist im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes ja auch erhältnismäßig lang.

Beim Crossbike meiner Freundin z.B. schließt die Dichtlippe ohne erkennbaren Spalt ab. Und für meine Begriffe sieht so eine Lippe halt nicht danach aus, als ob darunter planmäßig ca. 0,2 mm Luft sein sollten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Das ist wirklich nicht schlimm. Da gibts bei diversen anderen Systemen größere "Lücken". falls du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann schraub doch eben den Steuersatz auf und schau mal rein. Man sieht ganz einafch, was da drin so los ist.


----------



## rocsam (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusamen,
ich bin seit letzter Woche Besitzer eines Zesty 514 und wollte einen kurzen Fahrbericht abliefern:
Modell: Zesty 514 MJ 2008, in Serienausstattung bis auf die Reifen: jetzt sind Nobby Nic in 2,25 (Faltversion) mit Schwalbe -Freeride-Schläuchen auf den XT-Laufrädern.

Das bike fährt sich sehr laufruhig und leichtfüssig man vermutet  viel weniger als die angegebenen 140mm Federweg -aber wenn man ihn braucht, ist er da. Ich fahre noch ein RM Element (2008) und div. RM Slayer-Modelle. Das Zesty liegt im Fahrverhalten mittendrin: Nicht so agil und nervös wie das Element, aber genauso vortriebsorientiert, bergab  nicht so stabil und laufruhig wie die Slayer-Reihe, dafür ist es bergauf in einer anderen Liga. Ein tolles, ausbalanciertes Touren/AM-Fully, mE genauso Marathon geeignet wie für einen Alpencross. Kleine Sprünge klappen sehr gut, der Schwerpunkt liegt aber im Gegensatz zu den RM weiter in der Mitte des bikes, weshalb ich mich etwas umgewöhnen musste. Die Fox-Gabel ist (noch??) sehr straff, bei 78Kg Gewicht habe ich nur ca55PSI (anstelle der von Fox empfohlenen 80PSI) in der Gabel und kann trotzdem den Federweg noch nicht ganz ausnutzen. 
Vielleicht liegt die nicht ganz optimale Laufruhe bergab an den XT-Laufrädern mit nur 24Speichen, auf den Slayern fahre ich DT Swiss 5.1, das Element hat eine Mavic 317 mit 32 Speichen, ich werde da noch ein wenig experimentieren....
Fazit:
Wer ein bike für jeden Tag sucht, für Alpencross, Singletrails und Marathon-Events, kein ausgesprochener Racer ist, Trails mit dicken Steinen und verblockten Passagen meidet und lieber auf flowigen Trails heizen will, könnte mit dem Zesty glücklich werden.
Nach (!!) dem Kauf und den ersten drei Touren habe ich mir die div. Testberichte durchgelesen, der "bike-test" des Zesty 314 stimmt mE am wenigsten mit meiner "gefühlten" Wirklichkeit überein, die "MountainBike" beschreibt den Charackter des 314 und des 914 mE deutlich treffender.
Ach ja: da ich erst 150km gefahren bin: Gibt es schon Langzeit-Erfahrungen mit den Lagern im Hinterbau?
Gruss


----------



## ChristianS (21. September 2008)

hi rocsam, 
ich habe auch seit vorieger woche das zesty 514 und ich kann auch nur gutes darüber berichten. ich komme aus der hardtail fraktion und war am anfang doch ein wenig skeptisch wegen den 140mm federweg. das hat sich aber alles schnell gelegt. ich komme überall hoch wo ich mit meinen 100mm hardtail auch hoch gekommen bin. echt super. und berg ab ist es echt eine waffe im gegensatz zu meinem alten mtb. wo man mit einem hartail bergab hochkonzentriert fahren musste, damit man sich nicht auf die fre... packt, gleitet man jetzt nur noch so  vor sich hin und das auch noch in einem affen zahn, dass es einem fast schwindlig wird. echt ein traum. also ich bin super zufrieden. 
heute bin ich nur leider mit meinem bowdenzug vom hinteren schaltwerk an einem baumstamm hängen geblieben und es hat mir den kompletten bowndenzug aus der verankerung von der hinteren strebe gerissen. 
kann also hinten nicht mehr schalten. jetzt muss ich erstmal zu sehen wo ich das reparieren lassen kann. der bowdenzug muss kompl. getaucht werden. so ein misssssssssst.

der bike laden wo ich es gekauft hatte ist zu weit weg. (ca. 150km) . 

gruß christian


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Ihr habr euch auch genau die richtige Kombie ausgesucht. Die 514 und 714 sind auch bei uns die meistverkauften Modelle. Die Michelin Reifen am originalbike sind ok, aber die Nics sind ganz klar besser. Vor allem, was das Breitenspekrtum angeht.

@christians : kannste den Zug nicht einfach wieder  einhängen? oder ist er komplett abgerissen?


----------



## Stee (21. September 2008)

ja gewisse original-teile sind schon etwas seltsam bzw. z.t. offensichtlich auf gewichtsreduktion für den verkauf ausgelegt... ich hab mir nen 314er als basis genommen (da mir persönlich der rahmen am besten gefällt) und die schaltung auf komplett xt mit sram blättern umgebaut, dann auch freeride schläuche und schwalbe fat albert auf die felgen, funktioniert wunderbar! das fahrwerk ist klasse ausgewogen!

ich denk wer ein lapierre probefahrt muss darf sich halt nicht zu sehr ins gelände wagen, der original reifen wegen, sind aber auch wirklich das einzige was harten ausritten im wege steht!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Richtig. Deswegen sind die Reifen für die 2009er Modelle auch von Conti. Die können dann mehr. Die Bestückung mit Michelin resultierte aber auch durch eine Zusammenarbeit dieser beiden Franzosen in einem anderen Bereich. Ab sofort sind bei den neuen Zesty Modellen Conti Race King und bei den Spicy Modellen Mountain King verbaut. Bisher war ich nicht so der Conti Freund, aber die bikes, die ich bisher mit diesen Reifen bekommen habe funktionieren super!
Die neuen Carbonstreben sind übrigens echt n eyecatcher...


----------



## clausi87 (21. September 2008)

ich hab die erfahrung bei der testfahrt mit einem spicy316 gemacht.das fahrwerk sagt einem immer lass laufen und die reifen mach lieber doch nicht so schnell^^...ich finds immer schade das eine bike das ansonsten echt durchdacht ist mit unpassenden reifen ausgestattet wird.
hoffentlich ist das bei meinem bestellten dh-920 nicht so....


----------



## ChristianS (21. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @christians : kannste den Zug nicht einfach wieder  einhängen? oder ist er komplett abgerissen?



hi Papa Midnight, 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann habe ich mein zesty bei euch im laden gekauft. 
Ich bin der mit den 170km anreise zu eurem laden gewesen. 
nochmals danke für dieses geile teil. 
ich habe mal ein bild in meinem fotoalbum hochgeladen, da kann man das übel mit dem abgerissenen schaltzug ganz gut erkennen. ich denke mal ich muß den bowdenzug kompl. austauschen lassen. 

gruß
christian


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Da hat ja nun auch immer ein bischen was mit dem Untergrund in deiner gegend zu tun. Wenn du das 2009er DH bekommst, geht schon alles klar. Ich würde allerdings Maxxis 2.5 DH 42er Mischung bevorzugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stee (21. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Richtig. Deswegen sind die Reifen für die 2009er Modelle auch von Conti. Die können dann mehr. Die Bestückung mit Michelin resultierte aber auch durch eine Zusammenarbeit dieser beiden Franzosen in einem anderen Bereich. Ab sofort sind bei den neuen Zesty Modellen Conti Race King und bei den Spicy Modellen Mountain King verbaut. Bisher war ich nicht so der Conti Freund, aber die bikes, die ich bisher mit diesen Reifen bekommen habe funktionieren super!
> Die neuen Carbonstreben sind übrigens echt n eyecatcher...



Ansonsten gibts aber nicht viele Änderungen and en 09ern? Ist ja auch gut so, besser als Marken die jährlich alles verschlimmbessern... Ich denk mit dem Rahmen wird Lapierre noch ne weile arbeiten oder?
Oder sind schon komplett neue Bikes angekündigt? Neben Z/S/F und dem DH?


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. September 2008)

Stee schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibts aber nicht viele Änderungen and en 09ern? Ist ja auch gut so, besser als Marken die jährlich alles verschlimmbessern... Ich denk mit dem Rahmen wird Lapierre noch ne weile arbeiten oder?
> Oder sind schon komplett neue Bikes angekündigt? Neben Z/S/F und dem DH?



Auf der Startseite gibts ein kleines Video von der Eurobike mit Lapierre...


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Außer, dass man bei den Zesty Topmodellen jetzt Carbonsitz- und Kettenstreben bekommt, tut sich sonst nix besonderes. Warum auch? Never change a running system...


----------



## Stee (21. September 2008)

genau dacht ich mir auch... den alle-jahre-wieder-neues-system-spektakel muss man ja nun wirklich nicht mitmachen 

wie schauts eigentlich mit den fox dämpfern aus? wenn ich meinen FOX FLOAT R 200 MM gegen nen RP23 tauschen möcht, kann ich da auch nen Lapierre Spec bekommen mit den fürs Zesty optimeirten Kennlinien oder muss ich mit nem Standard vorlieb nehmen? und kann man den allenfalls nach einer halben Saison noch sinnvoll eintauschen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Kann ich morgen mal nachfragen, ob die in Frankreich einzelne Dämpfer verkaufen. Hab morgen den Aussendienstler hier und der kann mir da mehr zu sagen...Ich meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Stee (21. September 2008)

cool, besten dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (21. September 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Spicy ein ziemlich nerviges Problem:

Die untere Hinterbauschraube (rechts, die am Umwerfer) lockert sich ständig. Ich merks dann immer daran, dass ich nicht mehr aufs kleine Kettenblatt schalten kann, weil der ganze Hinterbau nsch rechts wandert. 
War damit auch schon beim Händler, der die Schraube mit Schraubensicherung fixiert hat. Hat aber nichts geholfen, das Problem besteht immernoch.

Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

@stee
Sag mal, du kommst aus Zürich? In eurem netten Städtchen nehmen gerade Triptykon (Celtic Frost) ihre neue CD auf...
Die Welt ist ein Dorf.

@kermit
ich spreche morgen mal mit Lapierre und melde mich dann. Hört sioch aber nach einem verkehrten Kleber an. Warscheinlich war die verbindung noch nicht ganz fettfrei.


----------



## rocsam (21. September 2008)

...gibt es eigentlich Probleme mit dem eingeklebten Tretlagern?? Was ist, wenn die sich mal lockern? Ab und zu bleibe ich doch schon mal an einer Wurzel hÃ¤ngen, bei meinem RM Slayer SXC habe ich nach 900km schon das zweite Tretlager defekt (das erste ein RF Evolve, danach ein immerhin 99â¬ teueres Acros...)....
Gruss


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Soweit ich das sagen kann, sind die nur eingepresst. Ersatz gibts von Onkel Lange...
Race Face lager sind sowieso alle ********. Mit den Dingern haste nur Ärger. Egal wie teuer. Dass sich das Acros verabschiedet hat, ist seltsam. Ich werde für meine Kunden INA Lager besorgen. Die produzieren nur 10 km entfernt von hier. Die gleichen Lager werden auch von HOPE verbaut.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem Spicy ein ziemlich nerviges Problem:
> 
> Die untere Hinterbauschraube (rechts, die am Umwerfer) lockert sich ständig. Ich merks dann immer daran, dass ich nicht mehr aufs kleine Kettenblatt schalten kann, weil der ganze Hinterbau nsch rechts wandert.
> War damit auch schon beim Händler, der die Schraube mit Schraubensicherung fixiert hat. Hat aber nichts geholfen, das Problem besteht immernoch.
> ...



Problem bei sich von selbst lösenden Schrauben ist oft nicht das Gewinde oder Fett darin etc. sondern eine unplane Auflagefläche des Schraubenkopfes auf dem Schraubenkopfgegenstück.

Wenn dort ein Grat ist oder es nicht richtig plan ist, dann liegt die Schraube nur an einem kleinen Punkt auf und kann dann dort nicht genügen Reibung erzeugen um zu halten.
Muss nicht sein dass es bei dir so ist, kann aber. Einfach mal nachgucken... 

Gruß


----------



## Stee (22. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @stee
> Sag mal, du kommst aus Zürich? In eurem netten Städtchen nehmen gerade Triptykon (Celtic Frost) ihre neue CD auf...
> Die Welt ist ein Dorf.



hehe jo... die welt ist ein dorf! mountain-bikes und musiker gibts beides en masse hier bei uns!  celtic frost stammen ja ursprünglich auch aus zürich... (oder?)


----------



## kermit* (22. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @kermit
> ich spreche morgen mal mit Lapierre und melde mich dann. Hört sioch aber nach einem verkehrten Kleber an. Warscheinlich war die verbindung noch nicht ganz fettfrei.


´
Danke, das wäre prima! 

@L B Stefan: Werde mal danach schauen.

Die Sache ist so langsam ziemlich nervig, ich hab keine Lust, auf einer längeren Tour meine Kurbeln abzuschrauben und die Hinterbauschrauben nachzuziehen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2008)

Celtic Frost müssen da bei euch schon sowas wie ne Legende sein. Im Juni sollten die eigentlich im Gigermuseum spielen, aber da haben die deppen sich bereits aufgelöst. ****! Und dabei wollte ich da hin und an den tagen danach ein bischen in der französischen Schweiz mit meinem bike durch die Gegend gondeln...


----------



## ChristianS (22. September 2008)

so mein zesty läuft jetzt auch wieder. hatte es bei uns in der nähe in einen bikeladen gebracht (giant-händler). erste frage vom chef ... "was ist denn das für eine marke, muss man die kennen ?..." naja ich habe das mal ignoriert, weil er den schaltzug sofort ausgetauscht hatte. dabei hatte er auch festgestellt, dass hinten das schaltauge kompl. verbogen war. er konnte es zum glück gleich wieder richten. 
jetzt fahre ich erstmal zu der stelle im wald wo ich mir die kiste so zerlegt habe und gucke was das überhaupt war. 

gruß
christian


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2008)

Und sieh zu, dass du den "Stolperstein" diesmal früher siehst...
Lapierre gibt es übrigens seit 1946 und stellt die größte französische Radmarke dar...nur mal so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (22. September 2008)

So ich hab den Stolperstein ausfindig gemacht. 
War eine Wurzel die aus dem Boden rausschaut. Die war von Blättern verdeckt, sodass ich die garnicht sehen konnte. Habe versucht die wegzutreten, keine Chance. Die ist ist bombenfest.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2008)

Somit hat das dann seine Daseinsberechtigung gefunden...Sowas gehört da ja auch hin. Sonst würden wir ja alle auf ner Autobahn fahren.


----------



## cesalec (25. September 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Das 714 hat ne Fox Float RLC und ein Tausch auf eine Talas ist von Lapierre aus nicht möglich. Müsste dann eine Aftermarket nehmen und Aufpreis wäre deutlich zu hoch. Muss ich wohl bei der Float bleiben. Dieser sagt man nach, sensibler, als die Talas zu sein. Letztere ist aber weniger progressiv. Das und der verstellbare Federweg sprechen eher für eine Talas und das für 70g Mehrgewicht. Ist leider nicht drin.



Genau deshalb habe ich noch nicht den Kauf für eine Zesty geführt, die sind TEUER, und diese Marketingstrategien von LaPierre finde ich ERREWR$§""§!###! , Es sein denn, man findet ein Zesty 314 ´08 (Im Angebot, ein ssssehr guter Angebot), man montiert 2.25" NN und kauft ein TALAS 140RLC, dann montiert Man das TALAS, und muss mand das Float in ebay verkaufen. Also eine 2000 Zesty 314 kostet am Ende, ca. 3000 

außerdem finde ich sc... , dass man nur maximal 2.25" Rädern montieren Kann, da es kein platz mehr gibt für 2.35".


----------



## B3ppo (25. September 2008)

Da muss ich wohl mal gegensteuern, ich hab bei meinem 514 2,4" Ardents drin. Das passt super. Ne Talas ist toll wenn es drum geht was das Bike hat, aber bis jetzt bin ich mit meiner Float voll zufrieden. Vermisse bei keinem Anstieg die Absenkfunktion. Evtl solltest du einfach mal nen Zesty Probefahren und dich nicht über die fehlende Talas aufregen.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (25. September 2008)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl mal gegensteuern, ich hab bei meinem 514 2,4" Ardents drin. Das passt super. Ne Talas ist toll wenn es drum geht was das Bike hat, aber bis jetzt bin ich mit meiner Float voll zufrieden. Vermisse bei keinem Anstieg die Absenkfunktion. Evtl solltest du einfach mal nen Zesty Probefahren und dich nicht über die fehlende Talas aufregen.



Denke auch, dass 2.4 passt....beim Rest stimme ich sowieso voll zu !


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. September 2008)

Hab auch den Ardent in Kundenrädern verbaut. Passt ohne Probleme. Und diese ganze Absenksache ist doch vollkommen daneben. Hab an meiner Wotan den Hebel wieder abgebaut. Is doch eh nur im Weg und ein guter Rahmen braucht das nicht.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2008)

so wieder back vom Urlaub 

Ähhhh weiss jetzt nicht wer gesagt hat das die Contis besser sind, aber muss sagen das der MoutainKing aufm Spicy total fürn A. war ... hätte die wirklich gleich tauschen lassen sollen. Die beschneiden das Spicy. Hab nu die FA ´08 druff und passt schon eher. Die MK hatten zum einen nach 4 Wochen schon deutliche Spuren ala abgerissene Stollen zum anderen (bei Tubeless) auch noch Luftverlust bis zu komplett leer über Nacht...
Sorry auf so nen Enduro gehören mind. FA wenn nicht noch ne Stufe mehr ...

Wat is nu mit Treffen ? Mit AxAlp hatte ich ja schon meinen Spass


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. September 2008)

Für alle Endurofahrter ein Zauberwort: Maxxis.
Ich denke mal, dass sonst kein zweiter Hersteller ein so weit gefächertes Reifenprogramm hat. Blöd nur, dass die meissten Händler keinen Bock haben, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen und immer nur die gleichen bestellen, obwohl es tonnenweise unterschiedliche Mischungen, Karkassen, Breiten und Modelle gibt. Vielleicht ist hier das Angebot einfach zu groß.
Es ist natürlich einfacher, jedesmal nen Noby Nic zu empfehlen und gut isses, aber trotzdem...Macht euch mal alle selber schlau. Is bestimmt was für jeden dabei.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und diese ganze Absenksache ist doch vollkommen daneben. Hab an meiner Wotan den Hebel wieder abgebaut. Is doch eh nur im Weg und ein guter Rahmen braucht das nicht.



Dem kann ich auch zustimmen. Habe überlegt mein Rad beim Kauf umbauen zu lassen und die 36er Fox Van gegen eine Wotan tauschen zu lassen. Ich habs nicht gemacht, weil ich erst mal testen wollte, obs auch so geht.

Bin im Sommer eine TransAlp mit dem Spicy und der 36er Van gefahren. Hab die Absenkung nicht vermisst. Bin überall ohne Probleme wie ein Traktor hochgekurbelt und wenns so steil ist, dass man ne Absenkung bräuchte, hat man eh kein Bock mehr zu fahren und schiebt lieber. (Selbst die Hardtail- und Fullyfahrer mit 100mm haben geschoben).

Das Geld für ne Talas kann man beim Spicy sicher anders investieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (26. September 2008)

Frage an die LP-spezialisten unter euch:

Der Dämpfer ist doch "Tuned by LP" oder liege ich da Falsch?
Wenn dem so ist, kann man denn beim Spicy den Fox Float 23 bedenkenlos gegen einen Fox DHX5 Air austauschen?


----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2008)

@papa midnight:

Was schlägt der Fachhändler denn vor von Maxxis ? Den Ardent ? Highroller ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. September 2008)

@JansonJanson: ich fahre gerade den Advantage in 2.4 Für die Schlechtwetterzeit empfehle ich den Swampthing.

@Jazzman: Den Dämpfer kannst du ruhig austauschen. Tuned by LP soll eigentlich nur sagen, dass Druck und Zugstufen bei den in Lapierrerädern verbauten Dämpfern sehr niedrig eingestellt ist. kann man auf den einzelnen Dämpfern auch ablesen. da kannst du einen Aufkleber finden, auf dem das draufsteht. Aber warum willst du denn tauschen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2008)

Der Swampthing in 2,35 60a ist auch mein Winterreifen (geht auch noch auf trockenen Untergründen). Gibts gerade bei silberfische.net im Angebot.

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: hat jemand einen guten Vergleich zwischen Zesty und der verflossenen X-Control Reihe mit 130mm, also die VPPs?
Ich bin das 2007er 313 probegefahren und fand den Hinterbau genial. Die gibts ja leider nicht mehr  , können die neuen Modelle hinsichtlich Ansprechverhalten mithalten?
Oder hat jemand einen gepflegten 313, 513... im Keller liegen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. September 2008)

Also im Keller hab ich keins mehr, aber die neuen Modelle sind wirklich ne gelungene Weiterentwicklung. Und das 710 is ja wohl der Augenausreiber!


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. September 2008)

@Papa Midnight Ok, danke für die Info. Warum ich ihn austauschen will? Zum Einen bietet der DHX5 Air mehr Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen als der Float23R und zum Zweiten fährt das Auge ja auch mit... Ein DHX5 Air sieht auf nem Enduro einfach besser aus, als der schlanke Float.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Also im Keller hab ich keins mehr, aber die neuen Modelle sind wirklich ne gelungene Weiterentwicklung. Und das 710 is ja wohl der Augenausreiber!



Du meinst die verbliebenen FPS Modelle? Sehen schon hübsch aus, 100mm sind mir aber doch zu wenig. 
Vielleicht steigt ja einer vom X-Control auf ein Zesty/Spicy um. Ich kann warten.


----------



## Asha'man (27. September 2008)

cesalec schrieb:


> Genau deshalb habe ich noch nicht den Kauf für eine Zesty geführt, die sind TEUER, und diese Marketingstrategien von LaPierre finde ich ERREWR$§""§!###! , Es sein denn, man findet ein Zesty 314 ´08 (Im Angebot, ein ssssehr guter Angebot), man montiert 2.25" NN und kauft ein TALAS 140RLC, dann montiert Man das TALAS, und muss mand das Float in ebay verkaufen. Also eine 2000 Zesty 314 kostet am Ende, ca. 3000
> 
> außerdem finde ich sc... , dass man nur maximal 2.25" Rädern montieren Kann, da es kein platz mehr gibt für 2.35".



Das sind so die Sorgen, die man hat, wenn man das Rad noch nicht gefahren ist. Ich vermisse die Talas mittlerweile kein Stück und würde die Absenkfunktion wahrscheinlich eh kaum/nicht nutzen. Mit dem Zesty kann man prima fast überall hochkurbeln. Klar irgendwann steigts vorne und natürlich auch früher, als mit einem aufwärts orientierten Hardtail mit gestreckter Sitzposition. Aber mit guter Fahrtechnik (Nasenspitze und Oberkörper sehr nahe an den Lenker) und ordentlich schmackes auf den Pedalen kommt man fast alles hoch. 

Ab Montag gehts nach Tirol mit dem Zesty. Mal sehen, ob mir dann die 180er Scheibe noch reicht...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. September 2008)

@Waldschleicher: Probier die Dinger doch einfach mal aus. Ich hab bisher keine unglücklichen Kunden gehabt.  Wenn du in deiner Nähe keinen Dealer findest, der die Dinger hat, bist du gerne ins verträumte Bielefeld eingeladen.

Schönes WE


----------



## Dreizack (29. September 2008)

Die neuen 2009er Spicies und Zesties sind im Laden 

Eben grade bei hibike entdeckt. Also wer in der Nähe wohnt ...

Ein Spicy 516  und zwei Zesties 314, ein weiteres haben sie noch nicht aufgebaut, konnten auch nicht genau sagen welches es denn ist (werde berichten).

Das 516 schaut klasse aus, fast besser als mein 714 von 2008.
Die kleinen veränderten Details sind es wieder die die Zunge schnalzen lassen ...
Rot eloxiertes Schaltauge, rot eloxoierte Sattelklemme, rot eloxiere Kabelführungen, ... 

Die Oro K24 hat ein neues Scheibendesign, runder mit mehr Bohrungen ...

Hatte leider nur wenig Zeit ... Froggies kommen noch haben sie gesagt.

.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. September 2008)

Die Froggy Modell sind in zwei Wochen endlich hier. Wird auch Zeit... Bin mal gespannt, was das Froggy 718 jetzt de facto kosten wird...


----------



## svensonn (30. September 2008)

Habe mir letzte Woche ein Froggy- Rahmen bestellt.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wann der eintrudelt....
Bin noch am überlegen welche Farben mein Froggy gut stehen werden.
Fest steht bis jetzt:
Kurbel XT
Sattelstütze Thomson Masterpiece
Vorbau Thomson X4
Lenker Race Face Next Rise
Pedale irgendwas mit SPD und Käfig, wahrscheinlich DX
Schaltung XT (RD-M772-GS) oder XTR

Bei den Felgen weiss ich noch nicht ob ich weisse oder schwarze nehmen soll, Naben sollten dir DT FR werden, Speichen Aero.

Hat jemand eine Idee für leichte und doch haltbare Laufräder.

In meinem Spicy fahre ich die DT 1750 und die halten bis jetzt einiges, aber am Froggy sollte es wieder UST werden. Ideeen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2008)

Nimm lieber Hope Naben. Halten ewig, sind viel günstiger und leichter...


----------



## clausi87 (30. September 2008)

wie wärs mit nem crossmax sx.....das würde sicherlich richtig geil im froggy ausschauen


----------



## svensonn (30. September 2008)

@ clausi mavic wäre ja vom Land her gut passend, aber ich möchte keine Aluspeichen, den LRS habe ich schon aus meinem X160 rausgeschmissen, der hält auf Dauer nicht allzuviel.

@ papa Hope bin ich auch am überlegen, habe aber noch wenig Referenzen für die Nabe 

aber vielen Dank schon mal für die Vorschläge


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2008)

Die Dinger haben meine Schrauber alle in ihren DH Bikes drin. Und die wiegen selber auch schon mal 90 kg und mehr...kannste dich drauf verlassen. errsatzteile, wenn nötig gibts auch immer und leichtere kriegste schon mal gar nicht.
oder weiß da einer mehr als ich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (30. September 2008)

@ papa
also bei uns im Laden fahren alle DT (240 o. 440) auch ein paar Schwergewichte dabei 110 und 120 kg......
bei uns fährt keiner HOPE, muss mal ergründen warum!


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2008)

Tja, vielleicht habt ihr zu viel Geld? ;-)


----------



## rocsam (2. Oktober 2008)

..ich kann HOPE auch nur wärmstens empfehlen: Ich habe Naben, LRS, Vorbau und Bremsen von denen und bin völlig begeistert: Null Probleme, einzig an den lauten Freilauf der Naben muss man sich gewöhnen.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt. Aber in vielen Fällen ist das ja auch ein Entscheidungskriterium FÜR Hope Naben...


----------



## .irie. (2. Oktober 2008)

fÃ¼r hope naben braucht man keine referrenzen. das einzige was mich dazu bringen wÃ¼rd was von hope  nicht zu nehmen ist wenn es von tune kommt.
Hope 20mmVR hat 195g
Hope 135x10 Steck 36l 299g
Die von tune sind nochmal jeweils 50g leichter und die VR Tune King ist fÃ¼r 120â¬ noh erschwinglich , im gegensatz zu der hr die bei etwa 400+ liegt.Wers kleingeld hat bekommt bald von tune ein Princess nabensatz der knapp 800kostet und das ultimum darstellt

P.s Der hopefreilaf ist wirklich nervtÃ¶tend. mein freund hat auch eine und wenn wir zusammen unterwegs sind brauch man sich nichtmehr ankÃ¼ndigen. bei schneller fahrt wird es leider etwas leiser womit das "Spaarste dir die klingel" nicht so ganz stimmt


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich find den Hopefreilauf Klasse. 
Du sollst ja auch nicht rollen. Du sollst doch treten!!!! Ganz doll sogar!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Lapierre-Fans,

ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein, auch wenn mein Anliegen nicht ganz zum Thema passt.

Derzeit denke ich über den Kauf eines neuen Marathon-/Tourenrahmens (siehe hier) nach und bin dabei beim Lapierre X-Control hängen geblieben. Leider ist es scheinbar etwas schwierig, Infos aus erster Hand dazu zu bekommen.

Also: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen? Und weiß vielleicht jemand sogar, was der Rahmen in etwa wiegt? Schon mal danke für alle sinnvollen Antworten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2008)

Die X-Control Serie wiegt als Komplettrad von 12.8 kg bis zum Topmodell 910 10.5 kg. Rahmengewicht der aktuellen Serie kann ich dir erst Montag sagen...


----------



## Asha'man (2. Oktober 2008)

Bin gerade mit dem Zesty in Tirol/Zell am See. Sehr sehr nett hier.  Lange Uphills (>1000hm) am Stück gehen ganz schön auf den Rücken, wenn man das nicht gewöhnt ist. Aber das Zesty fährt rauf, wie runter wie eine Eins.

Technisch schwierige Trails >S2-S3 machen sehr viel Spass mit dem Bike. Auch sehr fiese Treppen, Wurzelteppiche, etc. gehen super.

Allerdings nervt mich jetzt zum ersten Mal die Tatsache, dass die Sattelstütze sich durch die Kröpfung nicht voll versenken lässt. Leider finde ich aber die Sitzposition mit der Stütze ziemlich gut, wie sie ist. Fühle mich einfach wohl. Egal ob lange Touren in der Ebene oder elend lange Uphills. Es passt einfach. Vielleicht probier ich mal eine gerade Stütze aus und schiebe den Sattel halt nach hinten.

Kann jemand irgendeine empfehlen? Würde mir sonst die Thomson in gerader Ausführung mal zulegen. Vorher natürlich mit ner alten Stütze die Sitzposition testen. 

Die Trails hier sind echt ein Traum, Landschaftlich hauts einen auch jedes Mal um. Und das Zesty lässt mich nichts vermissen. Ganz im Gegenteil...bin immer mehr begeistert von dem Teil. Wenn das Wetter morgen mit macht (Regen angekündigt), gehts mal in den Bikepark. Hohe Drops, etc. werde ich mir aber verkneifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (3. Oktober 2008)

hallo Asha,
welche Rahmengröße war das, und wie groß bist du ?
Grüße n.  "der nun viel zeit hat um eins zu finden..."


----------



## Asha'man (4. Oktober 2008)

183cm, SL 90cm und Rahmengröße L/50.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2008)

Da haste ja schon mal die richtige Rahmengröße. Hab hier eben ein 714 mit gekröpfter Thomson gehabt und das war gar nicht mal so hoch. Wieviel cm fehlen dir denn nach unten? Wäre ja schade, wenn du dir die Sitzposition versauen würdest...


----------



## fUEL (4. Oktober 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit dem Zesty in Tirol/Zell am See. Sehr sehr nett hier.  Lange Uphills (>1000hm) am Stück gehen ganz schön auf den Rücken, wenn man das nicht gewöhnt ist. Aber das Zesty fährt rauf, wie runter wie eine Eins.
> 
> Technisch schwierige Trails >S2-S3 machen sehr viel Spass mit dem Bike. Auch sehr fiese Treppen, Wurzelteppiche, etc. gehen super.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo zusammen liebe Spicy, zesty etc Fans.

Hat von Euch denn noch niemand mal genau hingesehen??

*Eine gerade Sattelstütze geht keinen Milimeter weiter ins Sitzrohr als die gekröpfte!*

*- Das wird vom Sitzrohr limitiert, welches nach unten verjüngt ist.*

also keine neue Stütze kaufen und den Rahmen lieber kleiner kaufen, dann ist er im Trail eh spielerischer.
Hab bei meinem Spicy noch nie das Bedürfnis empfunden den Sattel noch tiefer als er geht abzusenken auch nicht am Lago etc.


Gruß Frank


----------



## woopy (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir gerade ein Spicy 916 zu kaufen. Ich will damit vor allem anspruchsvolle Trails fahren und auch mal ne schnellere Abfahrt hin legen. Da ich aber auch noch gerne den Berg hoch kraxle ist es mir recht wenn das Bike dennoch nicht 17 kg hat.

Was mir schon mal garnicht gefällt sind die Kurbeln sowie die Shifter XT und XT Umwerfer.

Einen Vorschlag für Alternativen (Alternativen zur XTR Kurbel, nicht zum Bike)?!? Was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten oder was ersetzen.

Ahhh und ich bin 188 cm gross. Welche Rahmengrösse wär gut?!?

Grüsse und Merci

Hier noch die Spezifikationen:

Reference :  	9446
Frame : 	ALLOY 7005 MULTIBUTTED HYDROFORMED / HR CARBON REAR OST 160 MM
Shock absorber : 	FOX FLOAT RP2 XV 216 MM
Fork : 	FOX 36 TALAS RC2
Headset : 	AHEAD SET 1.1 / 8 CARBON CARTRIDGE SEMI-INTEGRATED
Bottom Bracket : 	SHIMANO INTEGRATED CARTRIDGES
Crankset : 	SHIMANO XTR HOLLOWTECH II 22X32X44
Stem : 	THOMSON ELITE X4
Seatpost : 	THOMSON ELITE 31.6X367
Handlebars : 	EASTON MONKEYLITE XC HIGH 685 MM
Front derailleur : 	SHIMANO XT
Rear derailleur : 	SHIMANO XTR SHADOW
Brakes : 	FORMULA R1 180 / 180 ROTORS
Shifters : 	SHIMANO XT
Saddle : 	FIZIK GOBI XM TITANIUM
Wheel : 	MAVIC NEW CROSSMAX SX
Sprocket : 	SHIMANO XT 9S 11X34
Tires : 	CONTINENTAL MOUNTAIN KING UST 26X2.40
Weight : 	12.2 KG
Size : 	42 - 46 - 50
Lapierre Technologies : 	SDP


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2008)

Macht auch nur bei L Sinn. Stimmt schon. Aber wenn er den Rahmen kleiner nimmt, versaut er sich die Sitzgeometrie, die ihm so gut gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (4. Oktober 2008)

Oha, dann muss ich mir nochmal genau mein Sattelrohr anschauen. Dann hätte sich das Thema ja erledigt. 

Auf steilen technischen Abfahrten stört mich der Sattel auch voll versenkt noch, wenn ich irgendwo dahinter hänge. Ist jetzt nicht so argh schlimm, aber 15cm tiefer wären schon netter. 
M wäre mir denke ich zu klein. Bin allerdings nie einen Rahmen in M gefahren. In L ist es nicht das wendigste, aber dafür schön ruhig, wenn's mal schneller wird. Der Radstand ist ziemlich lang, aber es geht trotzdem noch gut ums Eck.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2008)

Tja, ich bin nun wirklich kein Shimano-Fan, aber die Kombi XT Shifter (besser als XTR) und XTR Kurbel ist unglaublich präzise und schnell! Ich denke, dass du da echt Schwierigkeiten bekommen wirst, was besseres zu finden. Warum willste die denn nicht?


----------



## rocsam (4. Oktober 2008)

..ich WAR kein Simano-Fan, hatte nur Race Face am Rad, seitdem ich die XT aufm Zesty514 fahre, steht für mich fest: NIE WIEDER RACE FACE!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2008)

Die RF Kurbeln sehen geil aus, aber spätestens wenn man die Dinger auf die Waage legt, wird einem schlecht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Oktober 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit dem Zesty in Tirol/Zell am See



nur ein kleiner hinweis am rande: zell am see liegt in salzburg (pinzgau), nicht in tirol.


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2008)

Woher kann man eigentlich die "Kunststoffkrallen" der Bremsleitungsbefestigung beziehen? Bekommt man die auch zerstörungsfrei ab? Ist zwar für das X160, aber die dürften identisch sein.(?) 
Weiß nicht, ob das schon da war, gefunden auf nicolasvouilloz.com Méga La Réunion 2007:


----------



## Asha'man (4. Oktober 2008)

@Joe: Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich dachte bislang wirklich, dass die Gegend hier zu Tirol gehört.  Ein Irrtum und ich muss wohl ein bischen Landeskunde nachholen.


----------



## fUEL (5. Oktober 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Woher kann man eigentlich die "Kunststoffkrallen" der Bremsleitungsbefestigung beziehen? Bekommt man die auch zerstörungsfrei ab? Ist zwar für das X160, aber die dürften identisch sein.(?)
> Weiß nicht, ob das schon da war, gefunden auf nicolasvouilloz.com Méga La Réunion 2007:


Solltest Du die Krallen am Unterrohr meinen, so sind die bei meinem Spicy aus Alu und ohne Probleme mit einem inbus Grösse 3 abschraubbar.
Ich habe übrigens unter den Zügen eine Folie verarbeitet, damit diese nicht den Schutzlack durchscheuern. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## fUEL (5. Oktober 2008)

woopy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir gerade ein Spicy 916 zu kaufen. Ich will damit vor allem anspruchsvolle Trails fahren und auch mal ne schnellere Abfahrt hin legen. Da ich aber auch noch gerne den Berg hoch kraxle ist es mir recht wenn das Bike dennoch nicht 17 kg hat.
> 
> ...


 


Die Reifen sind für den Einsatzzweck nix - hab Ardent 2.4 tubeless montiert - ohne Fehl und Tadel.
Die Scheiben dürfen größer werden. ( Hab 200 für Mittelgebirge und 220 für Alpen) 
Die Kurbel gehört zum Besten, was der Markt hergibt.
Die Schaltung auch.

Ich hab alles XTR gemacht. ( Unnötig, find ich aber angenehm, da ich noch andere Räder mit kpl XTR fahre und man sich sofort zu Hause fühlt)

Der Sattel ist nicht so angenehm ( sehr individuelle Sache) 

Die Formula The one, die auf meinem 916 aus 2008 drauf ist halt ich für ne passendere Bremse. ( Hab die neue R1 aber noch nicht gesehen/ gefahren) 


Fazit nach 5400 km auf dem Spicy: 

Superrad!
Geile Optik !
Keinerlei Defekte!

Einmal im Frühling einen eingefrorenen Umwerferzug ( War auf dem Großen Blatt ) Konstruktionsbedingt durch die Anlenkung von unten kann Wasser in den Zug laufen und wenn Sonne und Mond zur gleichen Zeit....
kann das dann passieren, daß der Zug einfriert.

Danach einen dicken Fettpfropfen vor die Zughülle und Ruhe war. 

Hab das Rad diese Saison von meinen Rädern am häufigsten benutzt und das sagt glaub ich vieles aus, denn die Alternativen sind keine Mähren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, meld dich mal eben, dann versuche ich welche für dich bei Lapierre zu bestellen.

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (5. Oktober 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen liebe Spicy, zesty etc Fans.
> 
> Hat von Euch denn noch niemand mal genau hingesehen??
> 
> ...



Ja, ist bei mir genauso. Hab direkt im Laden auf eine gerade Thomson gewechselt, aber leider festgestellt, dass die nicht wirklich weit versenkbar ist.
Und ich hab bei vielen Abfahrten den Wunsch, den Sattel tiefer zu bekommen.

Muss zugeben, dass ich das von Lapierre auch nicht ganz verstehe: Da hat das Rad ein durchgehendes Sitzrohr  und dann kann man trotzdem die Stütze nicht komplett versenken. Meiner Meinung nach völliger Mist! 
Wäre es ein Marathon-Rad, wäre die Sache verständlich, aber bei einem Enduro...


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Versuch doch mal ne intern versenkbare Stütze. Gibts von Crank Brothers, Maverick oder so nem Taiwanesen. Hab ich zwar im Laden, weiß den Namen aber gerade nicht mehr  Damit wäre nebenbei gewährleistet, dass du dir die Stütze und das Sattelrohr nicht nachhaltig versaust.
Man kann das Sattelstützenrohr auch noch tiefer ausreiben.


----------



## kermit* (5. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal ne intern versenkbare Stütze. Gibts von Crank Brothers, Maverick oder so nem Taiwanesen. Hab ich zwar im Laden, weiß den Namen aber gerade nicht mehr  Damit wäre nebenbei gewährleistet, dass du dir die Stütze und das Sattelrohr nicht nachhaltig versaust.
> Man kann das Sattelstützenrohr auch noch tiefer ausreiben.


Crank Brothers Joplin hab ich schon probiert, baer nach 2 Monaten in Gebrauch ist das Teil schon hinüber. Technik, die begeistert...
Habs noch nicht geschafft, sie zu cosmic sports zu schicken, werd ich aber noch.

Ausreiben hab ich auch schon ein bisschen machen lassen (ca. 2 cm tiefer), aber mir war dabei etwas mulmig zumute, deswegen nicht mehr.

Dein "Taiwanese" heisst bestimmt Kindshock, richtig?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Genau! Die sind das! Kostet viel weniger und wiegt auch nich weniger! Was die belastbarkeit angeht, haben wir hier noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
wenn du die Stütze schon 2 cm tiefer hast, dann sollte es doch jetzt wirklich reichen. Du willst doch nicht irgendwann auf dem Oberrohr sitzen, oder?


----------



## kermit* (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, also zum Oberrohr ist schon noch einiges an Platz vorhanden. Auf schnellen, flowigen Trails ists mir relativ egal, ob der Sattel jetzt ganz unten ist oder 8cm drüber, aber auf steilen, technischen Trails (was ich bevorzuge) gehört der Sattel einfach so tief, wie es nur geht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Die passende Höhe findest du ja eigentlich, indem du auf den Pedalen stehen den Sattel knapp über den Knien einklemmst. Bist du drunter oder drüber?


----------



## xalex (5. Oktober 2008)

konnte heut im wald mal kurz ein spicy probe fahren und war recht angetan, nächstes jahr gibt es etwas neues, neben dem freak ist auch das spicy in der engeren auswahl. zwei sachen sind mir aber aufgefallen:

-ging schwer aufs hinterrad. kann aber auch dran liegen, dass die front viel höher war, als bei meinem rad. geht das anderen auch so? die kettenstreben schienen mir recht lang zu sein.
- die sache mit dem luftdämpfer, ich mag sie einfach nicht. hat sich schon ganz gut  angefühlt, nicht durchgesackt o.ä., mein stahlfederdämpfer war dann aber doch lebendiger. hat schon jemand einen stahldämpfer im spicy probiert?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Durch das sehr niedrige Grundsetup im Lapierredämpfer spricht das Hinterbausystem eigentlich perfekt an. Wenn du den also so ca. 200 km eingefahren hast, bekommst du den perfekt eingestellt. Und durch die spezielle Kinematik und Anlenkung des Dämpfers kannst du mit sehr viel weniger Luftdruck fahren als zB mit einem Stumpjumper! Bis zu 40% weniger Druck! Bevor du also viel Geld ausgibst, check erst mal die gegebenen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Rebell-78 (5. Oktober 2008)

Wurden Schon andere Gabel im Zesty verbaut? Nach mein Revelation mit Stahlfeder (x - 913)  ist es mit Float RL nicht so "schön". (Progesiv ohne edne, zack beim stufen ein)

Was haltet ihr vom Pike im Zesty  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Wieviele km hat die Float denn schon runter?


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen, meld dich mal eben, dann versuche ich welche für dich bei Lapierre zu bestellen.
> 
> Micha



Wenn du damit mich meinst- danke!  
Ich werde es mal bei meinem Händler versuchen, aber wie ich den so kenne...


----------



## Rebell-78 (5. Oktober 2008)

600-700km. Wiege aber um 66 kg. Es gibt Air "Federungselementen" die kommen mit etwas höherem Gewicht besser zum Recht.

Was ich vermisse, kann nur beim Stahlfeder gefunden werden.
Also beim Pike Coil ewtl. Bedenke nur wg. der Einbauhöhe. Zesty Hinterbau wurden mit 153mm Federweg gemessen ( yx Zeitschrift)


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> 600-700km. Wiege aber um 66 kg. Es gibt Air "Federungselementen" die kommen mit etwas höherem Gewicht besser zum Recht.
> 
> Was ich vermisse, kann nur beim Stahlfeder gefunden werden.
> Also beim Pike Coil ewtl. Bedenke nur wg. der Einbauhöhe. Zesty Hinterbau wurden mit 153mm Federweg gemessen ( yx Zeitschrift)



Revelation - Pike dürfte doch nur 1cm unterschied in der Bauhöhe sein. Merkst du nicht. Was hat dich den an der Revelation gestört?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Meld dich dann einfach.


----------



## Rebell-78 (5. Oktober 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Revelation - Pike dürfte doch nur 1cm unterschied in der Bauhöhe sein. Merkst du nicht. Was hat dich den an der Revelation gestört?



An Revelation ? Nichts. Habe nur mein X- Controll 913 verkauft (siehe Fotos) und ein Zesty gekauft.

An Hinterbau "Gewinn" gemacht, da das Ex x-913-er enorme Pedalenrückschlag hatte, aber an Gabel draufgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Die haben 153 mm gemessen? Mit Druck auf dem Dämpfer???


----------



## xalex (5. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Durch das sehr niedrige Grundsetup im Lapierredämpfer spricht das Hinterbausystem eigentlich perfekt an. Wenn du den also so ca. 200 km eingefahren hast, bekommst du den perfekt eingestellt. Und durch die spezielle Kinematik und Anlenkung des Dämpfers kannst du mit sehr viel weniger Luftdruck fahren als zB mit einem Stumpjumper! Bis zu 40% weniger Druck! Bevor du also viel Geld ausgibst, check erst mal die gegebenen Möglichkeiten.



dämpfer war eingefahren, sag hat auch gestimmt.

insofern man meinen uraltviergelenker und das spicy überhaupt vergleichen kann, hat halt mein coil einen "dynamischer" funktioniert, als der spicy hinterbau, also im wurzelteppich immer schön der kontur gefolgt, beim spicy war es einen ticken holpriger.

fals tatsächlich jemand das mal ausprobiert hat, bitte melden


----------



## Rebell-78 (5. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die haben 153 mm gemessen? Mit Druck auf dem Dämpfer???




Also im Bike (glaube ich) wurden Bikes für "Bike des Jahres 2008" gelistet. Dort wurde das Zesty mit 140 V und 153mm H (gemessene mm im Test glaube ich) angegeben.

Ist aber Wurscht. Mein Fox Float RL bewegt sich wie ne 115-120 mm Gabel und ist deutlich überfordert mit dem Hinterbau auf technische Trails.

Also ein Stahlfedergabel mit 140mm wurden für Zesty gut tun. Oder ich bin auch so ne Stahl Liebhaber wie @Xalex :)


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

genau. is wurscht. 
Aber an welche Gabel hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre im Augenblick noch ein Norco Six. Somit also auch einen "Uraltviergelenker" ;-). Die sind schon schön feinfühlig, aber dafür nerven die wie Sau, wenns mal bergaufgeht! Im gegensatz zu dem großen S haben Norco das wenigstens hinbekommen, dass die bikes nicht mehr so fürchterlich wippen, aber trotzdem...
Mein nächstes Rad ist ein Lapierre Froggy. 

Vielleicht hast du dich auch nur zu sehr an dein "altes" Rad gewöhnt???


----------



## svensonn (5. Oktober 2008)

@ Rebell
das Problem der Fox Float liegt bauartbedingt, war bei Toxoholic und da hat es mir ein Techniker erklärt, da die Float eine reine Luftgabel ist ohne andere Features wie Talas oder so, hat sie einen verstärkten Durchschlagschutz eingebaut, der aus verschliesen der Dämpferpatrone resultiert, wenn zuviel Druck auf einmal kommt, dieses "Problem" hat aber nur die Float, alle anderen Fox- Gabeln arbeiten nach einem anderen Durchschlagschutzprinzip, das nicht so stark in Endprogression geht. 
Die Pike, oder wie sie 2009 heißt, die Revelation, ist schon eine feine Gabel, welche im Ansprechverhalten gut mit den Fox-Forken mithalten kann, bestimmt ganz nett, aber auch schon mal an eine Talas gedacht, was bei einem Zesty sicher auch viel Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. Oktober 2008)

Revelation Coil 130mm und Fox Float RL 140mm an Stufen (siehe Restfederweg beim Fox SAG um 25% )







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Wegen Endprogession sollten verbesserungen für die 2009-er Modellen lt. Fox gemacht werden.

Vanilla 2008 würde für mich ewtl. gefallen, da ein Pike Coil um 2400gr wiegt.
Stahfeder mit 140mm und das Zesty Hinterbau mit 153mm


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Oh prima! Moosbewachsene, glittschige Steine! Da gibts unten immer schöne Bilder!


----------



## xalex (6. Oktober 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Vanilla 2008 würde für mich ewtl. gefallen, da ein Pike Coil um 2400gr wiegt.
> Stahfeder mit 140mm und das Zesty Hinterbau mit 153mm



meine pike version mit aluschaft wiegt ca. 2140g und ist jedes gramm wert.


----------



## Roberto39 (6. Oktober 2008)

Bitte um Hilfe - meine Frau (157 cm) interessiert sich für das Spicy 516 L in Rahmengröße 40 - ist bei keinem Händler vorrätig, bevor sie das Bike aber kauft, hätte sie zumindest gerne gewußt, wie hoch die Überstandshöhe  ist  - bzw. noch viel interessanter - wie groß ist der Höhenunterschied vom Sattelrohr (dort wo die Klemme sitzt) bis zum Boden... - aus dieser Angabe könnte sie sehr viel zur "Passform" ableiten...  - ich bitte Euch um Infos, wirklich geholfen wäre uns mit "nachgemessenen Daten" - DANKE auf alle Fälle, 
mfg, Roberto aus Salzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Musste mal im schönen Bielefeld vorbeikommen!  da steht so ein Ding in den nächsten Tagen wieder! Das hängt gerade bei kleinen Frauen ja auch sehr von der Oberkörperlänge ab. Probesitzen ist da fast schon Pflicht!

Jetzt bin ich wieder der "Händlerarsch"... ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds immer wieder seltsam, dass diverse Händler ihre eigenen Marken schlechtmachen. Warum haben die die Dinger dann im Shop? Wenn ich ne Marke nicht haben will, dann bestell ich die nicht. Punkt. Und ob ein Bike jetzt VPP oder DW oder XYZ ist doch vollkommen egal. Funktionieren muss es. Und da gibt es ja nun mehrere Möglichkeiten. Mich zumindest (als Händler) haben die Lapierremodelle für 2008 schon überzeugt. Und 2009 gehts ja nochmal ein Stück weiter!

Das Händlernetz wird sehr behutsam entwickelt. Finde ich ganz gut. Die wollen ihre Produkte halt vernünftig untergebracht sehen.


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Oktober 2008)

Sooooo,
jetzt ist es endlich soweit; Am Samstag hol ich bei meinem Händler mein neues Zesty 514 ab!  
Freu mich schon *RIESIG* auf die ersten Ausfahrten!!!
Bilder folgen...
JUHU


----------



## ChristianS (9. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Sooooo,
> jetzt ist es endlich soweit; Am Samstag hol ich bei meinem Händler mein neues Zesty 514 ab!
> Freu mich schon *RIESIG* auf die ersten Ausfahrten!!!
> Bilder folgen...
> JUHU



Na Richi2511, da biste wohl dein Red Bull doch schneller los geworden als gedacht oder?  Ich sag schonmal willkommen im Club.

edit:
Ach Sorry sehe gerade das du es noch zum verkauf anbietest.


----------



## Nowide (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
kann mir jemand sagen, was man für ein Zesty 514 2008 also die blau-weiße version
nun im Herbst Winter so ausgeben muss, "preisreduziert"
fahren steht bei mir nicht mehr viel drin, deshalb kann ich in Ruhe suchen.

bisher hab ich nicht gesehen dass der Preis so arg runtergegangen wär !

Grüß Euch


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Oktober 2008)

Glaub Liste ist 2,7kl ... denke mal wenn du nen guten Händler findest noch so 2,3k - 2,4k je nach Verhandlungsgeschick und "nettigkeit" des Händlers...
Also weiss das es in Nürnberg und Erlangen noch welche gibt ...


----------



## perponche (10. Oktober 2008)

Nowide schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> kann mir jemand sagen, was man für ein Zesty 514 2008 also die blau-weiße version
> nun im Herbst Winter so ausgeben muss, "preisreduziert"
> fahren steht bei mir nicht mehr viel drin, deshalb kann ich in Ruhe suchen.
> ...


Hi,
mit 15 % gibts einige Angebote, das mit Abstand beste mit ca. 26 % auf den EVP gibts derzeit hier -->
http://www.buhobike.com/
salut
perponche


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (10. Oktober 2008)

So, melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück!

Nowide, für meins hab ich Ende August beim ansässigen Händler 2,35 k bezahlt. Bin sehr zufrieden, je öfter ich fahre umso süchtiger werd ich nach dem Ding. Ein Fahrgefühl, das mich ans Surfen erinnert. Es ist wahrlich nicht das wendigste, ich fühle mich gelegentlich etwas "aus der Kurve getragen". Aber wo man nicht drumrum kommt, geht's umso leichter drüber. Räder, Sattel u. Lenker will ich bei Gelegenheit noch tauschen.

Viel Glück beim Kauf.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Oktober 2008)

hab noch zwei in L. das wars dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> hab noch zwei in L. das wars dann...


 

Das ist doch eigentlich kein Bikemarkt für Verkäufer, sorry aber ich finde das nicht wirklich gut, wie sich der Thread entwickelt.

Die ist nur meine Meinung, sonst nichts - ich bitte dies zu beachten., wenn ihr jetzt über mich herzieht.

Jedes Mal , wenn ich denke, es hätte eine positive Erkentnis zu Lapierre sehe ich hier nur Werbung oder eine verwandschaftliche Form von "Verkaufshilfen"

Gerne würde ich die Infos von Bikehändlern mit veröffentlicht sehen aber " komm doch nach bielefeld" oder "ich hab noch 2 in L " ist eher dazu geeignet hier aus dem Forum einen Abschalter zu machen als einen Quotenbringer.


Gute nacht dann mal 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Silver-Racer (10. Oktober 2008)

sehe ich nicht so.
solange sich papa midnight so dezent verhält, wie bisher, finde ich es eher positiv.
ist im endeffekt nichts anderes, wie wenn ein forumsmitglied (das nicht zufällig auch händler ist) einfach einen tip gibt, wo das gesuchte noch zu finden ist.
außerdem scheint er auch ein guter ansprechpartner für ev. auftretende problemchen mit den bikes zu sein.

und um dem üblichen schon mal vorzubeugen: nein, ich kenne papa midnight nicht, habe mein bike nicht bei ihm gekauft und habe auch sonst keine geschäftl. beziehung zu ihm.


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Oktober 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich kein Bikemarkt für Verkäufer, sorry aber ich finde das nicht wirklich gut, wie sich der Thread entwickelt.
> 
> Die ist nur meine Meinung, sonst nichts - ich bitte dies zu beachten., wenn ihr jetzt über mich herzieht.
> 
> ...



Sieh es mal so, wenigstens mal ein engagierter Händler, ein wenig Werbung wird der Marke nicht schaden.
Abgesehen davon ist das doch völlig harmlos, bei anderen Marken werben nicht nur kleine Händler, sondern gleich massiv der Hersteller selbst und diverse Moderatoren machen mit...


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Oktober 2008)

@waldschleicher & silver-racer: find das auch so ... er antwortet ja auch beliebig auf Fragen mit fundierten Aussagen. Nein ich hab kein Bike von ihm,und ja ich hasse HÃ¤ndler geflame im Forum ... 
Ich hab auch gesagt das es in NÃ¼rnberg & Erlangen noch Zesty gibt...vielleicht haben mich die HÃ¤ndler geschmiert ?! 
Solange er sich so verhÃ¤lt wie er tut, find ich das wirklich ok imho ...

â¬: ich und Caipis ... niemals


----------



## Axalp (11. Oktober 2008)

Der Mensch nennt sich Silver-Racer! Vielleicht der ein oder andere Caipi zuviel?

Zum Thema:

Solange hier keine "agressive" Werbung à la: Lapierre c'est la meilleure (Lapierre über alles) etc. betrieben wird ist Infos geben und Werbung machen doch ok. Ich denke jeder, der 2kt  und mehr für ein Bike ausgeben will, wird sich erstmal informieren, d.h. Foren abklappern, Preise vergleichen, Probe fahren etc. 

Wenn Papa Midnight das anbietet ist das noch nicht verfänglich finde ich. Hier wird ja keinem was aufgeschwatzt.

n8


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ja auch wirklich nur auf eine Frage geantwortet. Aggressives gedeale geht mir hier ja selber auf die Nerven, aber da war ja nun wirklich auf der Suche und warum soll ich mich da nicht melden?

Bin positiv überrascht, dass ich hier nicht gleich zerrissen werde.  Hab das nämlich auch schon anders erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (11. Oktober 2008)

ja fuel, deine Unterstellung ist hier nicht schon,
weil es meine Frage war, ok bzw, ich hab ja nach dem Preistrend gefragt.


mein ansässiger (kleiner) shop kann es schlecht  bestellen,

er müsste erstbestellung 5 Stück machen, oder so.
ist blöd.

hmm langsam frag ich mich selbst ;!? die Marke ist ja wirklich nur so ein Trend / spleen, das bike ist noch unbekannt und für den "namen" zahlt man auch happigen Preis.
habs in natura noch nicht einmal gesehen. hmm


----------



## Richi2511 (11. Oktober 2008)

JUHU, 
habe mein neues Lapierre Zesty 514 gerade abgeholt,
super Ding, bin total begeistert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier paar erste Bilder:


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja, also so ganz unbekannt sind Lapierre nicht. Es gibt diese Firma seit 1946, ist im Augenblich die größte französische Bikemarke mit einem Output von 65.000 Rädern pro Jahr und gehört inzwischen zur ACCELL Gruppe.
Wenn ich mir die Bikes so anschaue, dann kann man wirklich nicht sagen, dass hier ein Namenspreis a la Specialized oder Scott gezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. Oktober 2008)

Richie, viel Spaß damit! Was hast Du an der Ausstattung geändert? XTR-Schaltwerk, NN, ...? Ohne "Reifenwechsel" geht anscheinend keins mehr über den Ladentisch...;-)

@Nowide: Jeder Händler hat seine 2-3 "Hausmarken". Mehr kann er sich nicht hinstellen. Auf der HP von LP ist ein Händlerverzeichnis.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2008)

Wir tauschen auch immer auf NN. Warum auch nicht? Die Dinger sind super! bei den Spicy Modellen wirds auch immer öfter mal n Maxxis.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. Oktober 2008)

> kann man wirklich nicht sagen, dass hier ein Namenspreis a la Specialized oder Scott gezahlt werden muss.


 
Finde ich allerdings auch, die Ausstattung ist ganz fair! Das Verhältnis Preis / Rahmen-Garantiezeit könnte etwas überzeugender sein.


----------



## Richi2511 (11. Oktober 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Richie, viel Spaß damit! Was hast Du an der Ausstattung geändert? XTR-Schaltwerk, NN, ...? Ohne "Reifenwechsel" geht anscheinend keins mehr über den Ladentisch...;-)



Ne, XTR- Schaltwerk ist keins verbaut...
Hab mir die Standard Reifen in Nobbys wechseln lassen, die originalen sind wie ja schon bekannt nicht so der Renner 

Die Griffe tausche ich noch gegen meine Ergon GE1 und sonst bin ich aber super zufrieden. Wollte erst den Sattel tauschen aber der montierte macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, also erstmal testen...
Morgen werde ich das Rad dann mal einfahren und schaun wie alles so passt... 
Also dann, freue mich auf eine hoffentlich lange und zufriedene Zesty Zeit!!!


----------



## Nowide (11. Oktober 2008)

sieht super aus Richi, danke für die Fotos
(hast zwei gelbe spiegelungen reingekriegt)

wenigstens ein paar Jungs die noch n Euros ausgeben in der totalen Kriese... 

komm sag schon was Du hingeblätert hast,?  ist doch nix geheimnisvolles


----------



## ChristianS (11. Oktober 2008)

so ich hab heute die erste große tagestour mit meinem zesty bestritten. 88km und 1400hm. bin absolut zufrieden mit meinem teil. das beste war, auf einem trail mit übelst vielen wurzeln und steil berg auf, haben meine beiden mitstreiter schlapp gemacht weil die wurzeln zu groß, die steigung zu steil und die luft nicht aus gereicht hatte. ich bin dann an beiden vorbei bis ganz hoch aufn berg. oben angekommen sagte dann der eine ,dass er das nie gedacht hätte das gerade ich mit meinen 140mm da hoch gekommen bin. die andern beiden fuhren hardtail mit 100mm federweg. das hat mir wieder gezeigt das der kauf des zestys das richtige war. 
war ein echt toller tag.


----------



## fUEL (12. Oktober 2008)

So ich hab gerade mal wieder reingeschaut.

Ich glaube, wer den Beitrag, den ich zum Händlersupport geschrieben hatte richtig gelesen hat wird den auch nicht missverstehen wollen.


Ich bin auch nach wie vor von der Marke Lappiere sehr begeistert, und wenn das DH 920 so überzeugt, wie dessen Optik, werde ich wohl auch ein zweites Lappiere kaufen.


Laut Aussage eines in der Nähe ansässigen Händlers sind aber keine DH mehr in diesem Jahr verfügbar, die Produktion sei für Dezember geplant, der Versand etc dazu wird sicher Januar / Februar 09 bevor man eines sehen/ er-fahren kann.


Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Oktober 2008)

Da hat dein dealer dir die Wahrheit gesagt. Frame kits und Komplettbikes ab Februar. Ich find die Lösung den Rahmen zu polieren und nicht mehr zu lackieren ganz sinnig. Bin gespannt, wie das tuning in der Gabel aussieht...


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Frame kits und Komplettbikes ab Februar. Ich find die Lösung den Rahmen zu polieren und nicht mehr zu lackieren ganz sinnig.



Eine polierte Rahmen bring auch Nachteile mit. Ist seht empfinlich. Hatte bereits einen x-913 scandium. Wurde mir keine polierte Rahmen kaufen, vor allem keine mit so viel Federweg. (und so vile Geld)

Vorteile sind ewtl. nur die 100 Gr, was an Farbe einsparen kannst.


----------



## fUEL (12. Oktober 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Eine polierte Rahmen bring auch Nachteile mit. Ist seht empfinlich. Hatte bereits einen x-913 scandium. Wurde mir keine polierte Rahmen kaufen, vor allem keine mit so viel Federweg. (und so vile Geld)
> 
> Vorteile sind ewtl. nur die 100 Gr, was an Farbe einsparen kannst.


Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem polierten Rahmen.

Man sollte darauf achten, daß Steinschläge etc mit Klarlack nachgetupft werden damit keine unschönen Graustellen entstehen. 
Von der Funktion keine Nachteile aber einfach unschön.

Mir gefällt das Design von meinem Spicy 916 und dazu würde die Dh 920 Optik gut passen, wenn die nebeneinanderstehen. 

Es muss aber gegenüber meinem Freerider ( Nicolai FR mit 180 Mz 66 und DHX coil) wirklich eines draufsetzten ausser den 2 cm mehr Hub.

Sonst gewinnt die Altersversorgung gegen die Neuanschaffung.


----------



## clausi87 (12. Oktober 2008)

@ papa midnight
 soweit ich weis sollen die dh920 in der 46kw ausgeliefert werden....ich hoffe ich hab recht ,bis februar will nich noch auf das bike warten.....


----------



## Richi2511 (13. Oktober 2008)

Nowide schrieb:


> sieht super aus Richi, danke für die Fotos
> (hast zwei gelbe spiegelungen reingekriegt)
> 
> wenigstens ein paar Jungs die noch n Euros ausgeben in der totalen Kriese...
> ...




Mitm Preis war ich echt zufrieden, mit den Nobby Nics drauf für 2200 Euro... 

Bin gestern ne erste kleine Runde gefahren und ich muss sagen das Gerät geht ab wie sonst noch was, den Berg hoch hat es ein Zug gigantisch!
Auch verblockte Passagen mit Wurzeln und Schlaglöcher nimmt das Fahrwerk ohne Mühen. Die Fox Gabel ist super gut abgestimmt und lässt keinerlei Absenkfunktion vermissen. Genauso der Dämpfer, im Downhill schön viel Reserve und Berg hoch ohne Wippen, Traumhaft. 
Die Formula Bremsen sind auch der Hammer, verzögern wie der Teufel. Allerdings streift meine vordere Bremsscheibe seit den ersten Metern, hab ich beim Händler aber irgendwie nicht bemerkt. Dachte es geht vorbei nach dem vorgeschriebenen Bremsen "einfahren" aber das war leider nicht der Fall. Auf der Geraden gehts einigermaßen aber sobald dich bisschen in die Kurve legst hört mans wieder.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen bevor ich zum Händler geh???
Hab das Vorderrad übrigens nachm Kauf beim Händler nicht ausgebaut...

Grüße ausm Schwarzwald


----------



## fUEL (13. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Mitm Preis war ich echt zufrieden, mit den Nobby Nics drauf für 2200 Euro...
> 
> Bin gestern ne erste kleine Runde gefahren und ich muss sagen das Gerät geht ab wie sonst noch was, den Berg hoch hat es ein Zug gigantisch!
> Auch verblockte Passagen mit Wurzeln und Schlaglöcher nimmt das Fahrwerk ohne Mühen. Die Fox Gabel ist super gut abgestimmt und lässt keinerlei Absenkfunktion vermissen. Genauso der Dämpfer, im Downhill schön viel Reserve und Berg hoch ohne Wippen, Traumhaft.
> ...


Hi 
zuerst Schrauben an der Scheibe prüfen ( 6 Loch oder Centerlock glaube 8 Nm bei 6 Loch 40 bei Centerlock)

dann Bremszange :

2 Schrauben lösen, die den Sattel halten bis die Zange locker unter dem Langloch Bewegung hat ,  Vorderrad beschleunigen, Bremse ziehen,  lösen,  nochmal ziehen und lagsam den druck erhöhen  bis max - Hebel so gezogen halten .Nun mit der 2. Hand die Schrauben festziehen. Drehmoment kontrollieren, falls nicht drauf  war schraubenfest ( dafür 1 Schraube lösen , die mit dem zeugs einsetzten festschrauben dann die andere  damit die Einstellung noch stimmt) 

Wenn das dann dennoch schleift gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. 1 Kolben hängt 
2. Scheibe hat Seitenschlag

hierfür sollte der Fachmann Abhilfe schaffen. ( Händlerverpflichtung einer tadellosen Auslieferung)  

1 kann man eigentlich gut selbst machen 
2 Da braucht man am besten einen Zentrierständer und spezialwerkzeug oder 2  gute Zangen und  je ein sauberes Tuch

Bei Steckachse noch einen Zentrierständeradapter für Steckachsen.

Vom " Freischnauzerichten" würd ich abraten also unbedingt im Zentrierständer machen.

Aber wie gesagt - Bei Neurad Händlersache!


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2008)

@clausi 87
meine letzte Info war Feb. ich frag mal eben nach...


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2008)

DH 920 kommt laut Liste KW 11 2009..... :-(


----------



## Richi2511 (13. Oktober 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi
> zuerst Schrauben an der Scheibe prüfen ( 6 Loch oder Centerlock glaube 8 Nm bei 6 Loch 40 bei Centerlock)
> 
> dann Bremszange :
> ...




alles klar, werd ich versuchen. 
Aber eigentlich ungewöhnlich beim Neurad oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (13. Oktober 2008)

bei meinem zesty hat am anfang auch die vorderbremse geschliffen. ging aber zum glück nach .... naja.... ca. 150km sage ich mal weg. jetzt höre ich kein schleifen mehr. event. erstmal noch ein paar runden drehen und wenn es immer noch schleift dann kann man immer noch selber hand anlegen oder zum händler fahren. 
ich habe bei schnellen lenkbewegungen (auf asphalt hört man es am besten)mehr so ein klingelndes geräusch das auftritt. kennt ihr das? also es kommt def. von der bremse. ein kumpel hat ein magura juli bremse und er kennt das auch. kann es sein das das von der scheiben kommt? vibrationen oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist deine Bremsscheibe, die leicht an die Bremsbeläge schlägt. Je größer die Scheibe desto klingel...


----------



## ChristianS (13. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist deine Bremsscheibe, die leicht an die Bremsbeläge schlägt. Je größer die Scheibe desto klingel...



also alles im grünen bereich??? 
Das sind halt alles neue geräusche für mich. ist mein erstes bike mit scheibe.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich via Ferndiagnose nicht so genau sagen. was für ne Gabel und welche Bremse hast du?


----------



## ChristianS (13. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kann ich via Ferndiagnose nicht so genau sagen. was für ne Gabel und welche Bremse hast du?



die original gabel und bremse die im zesty 514 bj. 2008 verbaut ist.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (13. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich hab ja jetzt noch nicht soo viel Erfahrung, aber viel gelesen  und den Eindruck gewonnen, bei jedem neuen Rad schleift eine Bremse. Das gehört dazu, sonst ist es nicht neu. Außerdem sehe ich es als ersten Anstoß, dem neuen Liebling etwas näher zu kommen und sich mit der Technik vertaut zu machen. Zum Ausrichten der Bremse gibts hier gute Anleitungen.

Und sucht mal in den Foren: Die Begriffe "Oro" und "Geräusche" sind quasi verheiratet. Sollte man wohl mit mediterraner Gelassenheit betrachten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist leider nicht so ganz unwahr. Formula haben ein kleines "Distanzproblem". Die Bremsbeläge stehen dichter an der Bremsscheibe als zB bei einer Hope. Wir fräsen in solchen Fällen die Scheibenbremsaufnahme nach. In fast allen Fällen nimmt das Klingelgeräusch ab. Zusätzlich zu dem sehr engen Abstand zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe ist auch die Verdrehsteifigkeit der Gabel ein Thema. (Das ist bei deiner Fox aber ok.) Gerade Fox und Rock Shox benötigen einer dringenden "Nachbehandlung", da die Lackschichten zuweilen unglaublich dick sind. Dein Dealer macht sowas mit diversen Geräten von Cyclus, Magura, Park Tool oder ähnlichen...Kaufen brauchste dir sowas nicht. Ein gutes Werkzeug, um sowas zu fräsen kostet ein kleines Vermögen.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi all

also an meinem Zesty 514 hatte ich die ersten 200 km auch dieses bekannte "klingeln" aber nach einem Besuch bei einem Händler in Köln im Rahmen der Erstinspektion war und ist es wie weggeblasen HURRA !! 

Dachte Anfangs auch, ich müsste damit leben....


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2008)

Absolut nicht. Bei hydraulischen Systemen ist es durchaus gängig, dass zwei verbundene Kolbe sich unterschiedlich einschleifen. Einmal fräsen und/oder den Bremssattel ausrichten und gut...


----------



## ChristianS (14. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Absolut nicht. Bei hydraulischen Systemen ist es durchaus gängig, dass zwei verbundene Kolbe sich unterschiedlich einschleifen. Einmal fräsen und/oder den Bremssattel ausrichten und gut...



na dann bringe ich mein bike wenn ich mal wieder in der nähe bin vorbei.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Oktober 2008)

Meine hat auch geschliffen. Das Bremssattel ausrichten, was hier vielfach beschrieben wird mit gezogener Bremse reicht nicht.

Folgendes Prozedere führt bei mir immer zum Erfolg (ich wechsel die Laufräder und Bremsscheibe für Marathons und hab das deshalb schon ein paar Mal hinter mir):

- Bremssattel lösen mit den beiden 5er Inbus Schrauben
- Dann Vorderrad beschleunigen. Nicht zu langsam und nicht die Finger dann in die Bremsscheibe halten...
- Bremssattel von Hand ausrichten. Gutes Augenmass und viel (Tages)Licht helfen enorm. 
- Wenn nichts mehr schleift und der Abstand der Beläge zur Scheibe gleichmässig aussieht: Schrauben mit geradem Inbus vorsichtig und locker anziehen. Beide Schrauben gleichmässig und abwechselnd. Noch nicht festziehen, weil sich sonst der Sattel wieder leicht verschieben kann. Wenn beide locker angezogen sind, mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf die 12Nm Anzugsdrehmoment bringen. 

Testen, done. 

Ist vor allem beim ersten Mal nervig und aufwendig, bis man das hinbekommt. Dann gehts aber. Dauert jetzt keine 5 min. mehr bei mir. Die Oros sind von der Bremsleistung her prima, aber die Wartung...
Besonders entlüften kann mit dem integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter im Bremsshebel sehr sehr nerven aufreibend werden. 

Und für den nächsten Alpeneinsatz pack ich mir dann vielleicht doch ne 200/180mm Kombi drauf. Wir sind einige recht steile, nicht zu technische Trails gefahren, die sich sehr lang gezogen haben. Da gabs kaum Möglichkeiten mal die Bremse einfach los zu lassen, wie man es sonst üblich macht. Und da sind die Oros dann doch an ihre Grenzen gekommen. Bremse nur kurz lösen, hat so stark beschleunigt, dass man wieder voll ziehen musste. Wenn jemand einen Tip für das Bremsen auf solchen Trails hat...
Das war aber selbst in den Alpen nur zwei, drei Trailstücke. Ansonsten Bremsleistung völlig ausreichend. Und das Zesty war in der Gruppe immer mit als erstes oben am Berg.  Die letzte Tour waren knapp 1200hm ohne Pause rauf und 40 min. Vorsprung auf den Rest, gemeinsam mit einem sehr sympathischen und fitten Specialized Epic Fahrer aus dem Taunus.

Ich werde weiterhin Marathons mit dem Zesty fahren, auch wenn cih gerne mal ein ~10kg Race Hardtail zum Vergleich fahren würde. Die gestrecktere Sitzposition auf den Dingern würde auf Marathons schon was bringen...aber weit weniger Komfort und Spass bergab.

Vulkanbike-Marathon Kurzstrecke war ich 16ter und 3ter in meiner Altersklasse mit dem Zesty. Allerdings fahren die wirklich schnellen Leute nicht auf der Kurzstrecke.

Habe mit dem Zesty jetzt alles gemacht: Marathon, Mittelgebirgstouren, Hausrunden und jetzt noch die Alpen und Bikepark. Kann mir kein besseres Allroundbike vorstellen. Klar für Marathons gehts leichter und schneller. Im Bikepark lässt man größere Sprünge lieber aus. Aber sonst geht alles und es macht alles richtig Spass. Nach den ersten paar Tausend km bin ich immer noch begeistert.


----------



## Stee (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch mal ne Technik-Frage zu den Fox-Dämpfern hinten...

Ist es im normalen Bereich dass der Dämpfer nach einigen hundert Metern fahren ca 0.5 bis 1 Bar verliert und dann so bleibt oder hab ich da ab Werk schlechte Dichtungen erwischt? Ich bemerks vor allem durch Kontrollieren der SAG Anzeige, die wechselt so wie ich dne Dämpfer einstell immer von Knapp über der Mitte bis knapp unter die Mitte und bleibt dann so, einen weiteren Luftverlust ist auch nach 100km nicht festzustellen...?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Oktober 2008)

@Asha´man: Wer hat denn gesagt, dass man Oros mit gezogener bremse einstellt???

@ Stee: Die SAG Markierung soll nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein. Denn du mußt dich nur ein kleines Stückchen anders hinsetzen, als beim letzten mal und schon hat sich dein Schwerpunkt verändert. Genaue Angaben zum Druck innerhalb des Dämpfers auf der Kolbenseite bekommst du nur, indem du mit einer präzisen Pumpe den Druck ausmißt. Super ist hierzu die Magura Shock Pump, da man den Druck hinter dem Manometer ablassen kann.
Achte bitte dabei darauf, dass Spicy und Zesty aufgrund ihrer Dämpferanlenkung sehr viel weniger Druck brauchen, als zB ein Specialized. Druckunterschiede von bis zu 40% beim gleichen Fahrer sind normal!!!


----------



## Asha'man (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist die recht gängige Methode, die auch prima funktioniert. Aber eben nicht mit der Oro (zumindest bei mir).

Bremssattel lockern, Bremshebel anziehen und dann Schrauben anziehen. Reicht bei meiner Oro nicht, danach schleifts immer.


----------



## fUEL (14. Oktober 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Meine hat auch geschliffen. Das Bremssattel ausrichten, was hier vielfach beschrieben wird mit gezogener Bremse reicht nicht.
> 
> Folgendes Prozedere führt bei mir immer zum Erfolg (ich wechsel die Laufräder und Bremsscheibe für Marathons und hab das deshalb schon ein paar Mal hinter mir):
> 
> ...


 

Ein Klingeln ist immer zu vernehmen, wenn die Scheibe zu nah am Zangenkörper ist ( also nicht wirklich mittig im Schlitz läuft) und sie einen kleinen Seitenschlag hat.
Insbesondere bei Querlast also Kurvenfahrt etc tritt das dann auf.


Scheibe richten und die komplette Bremse neu ausrichten.!


Sorry, ich gehe immer von der " The one " aus, denke aber es sollte bei der Oro alles ziemlich gleich sein  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Stee (14. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ Stee: Die SAG Markierung soll nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein. Denn du mußt dich nur ein kleines Stückchen anders hinsetzen, als beim letzten mal und schon hat sich dein Schwerpunkt verändert. Genaue Angaben zum Druck innerhalb des Dämpfers auf der Kolbenseite bekommst du nur, indem du mit einer präzisen Pumpe den Druck ausmißt. Super ist hierzu die Magura Shock Pump, da man den Druck hinter dem Manometer ablassen kann.
> Achte bitte dabei darauf, dass Spicy und Zesty aufgrund ihrer Dämpferanlenkung sehr viel weniger Druck brauchen, als zB ein Specialized. Druckunterschiede von bis zu 40% beim gleichen Fahrer sind normal!!!





danke für die schnelle rückmeldung! ich weiss, hab ne fox pumpe mit normalem manometer und werd den test damit mal machen für dne anfang... stutzig macht mich halt nur dass der SAG gemäss der rahmenanzeige am zesty doch deutlich variiert... ca 1.5cm...

wie dicht sollte ein fox dämpfer sein? mit wieviel luftverlust muss man rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (14. Oktober 2008)

Meine Scheibe vorne hat ohne Seitenschlag (glaub ich zumindest) ab und an am Bremskörper geschliffen. Immer bei Kurven Fahrten. Mit dem ausrichten, wie oben beschrieben habe ich das aber abstellen können.

Baut die One nicht auf der Oro auf?!


----------



## fUEL (14. Oktober 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Meine Scheibe vorne hat ohne Seitenschlag (glaub ich zumindest) ab und an am Bremskörper geschliffen. Immer bei Kurven Fahrten. Mit dem ausrichten, wie oben beschrieben habe ich das aber abstellen können.
> 
> Baut die One nicht auf der Oro auf?!


 

Denk schon , hab die one in 4 bikes weil ich so begeistert davon war hab ich seinerzeit  teilweise umgerüstet.

Gruß fRank


----------



## Richi2511 (14. Oktober 2008)

Da sind ja schon gute Ratschläge eingetroffen! Habs heute nicht mehr zum Händler geschafft, werde aber wie empfohlen erstmal paar Kilometer mehr mit dem Bike und der Bremse absolvieren. Mal schauen obs weggeht oder ob ich doch zum Händler muss... 
Danke schonmal, sehe schon sind paar Zesty- Fahrer und Lapierre Experten im Forum, das beruhigt einen natürlich sehr!!!!


----------



## Asha'man (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier eines der leider wenigen Fotos aus dem Bikepark in Leogang. Nichts spektakuläres (aber für meine Verhältnisse grossartig) und ein blöder Gesichtsausdruck des Protagonisten. Aber das Bike sieht gut aus.  Man erkennt leider den Absprunghügel nicht und kann die Höhe/Weite nur erahnen. Der Lenker war vorher glaube ich noch deutlich mehr eingeschlagen und das ist schon der Landeanflug.


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Oktober 2008)

Und noch 1 .Bild, wo die Fox Gabel nicht mit dem Hinterbau mitkommt.
"Restkabelbinderweg" um 2cm. Auch im Bikepark. (ist leider so)


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Oktober 2008)

Das funktioniert mit keiner Bremse, außer den Avid Modellen, da hier eine komplett andere Aufnahme verbaut ist, mit der man auf zwei verschiedenen Achsen die Bremssättel verstellen kann. Aber selbst hier funktioniert das nicht immer.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Oktober 2008)

@ashaman: n1  sieht gut aus ! Scheints ja sehr angespannt gewesen zu sein *g*

also ich muss sagen meine Fox kommt sehr wohl mit dem Hinterbau mit, ist aber auch ne 36er Talas ...

Hab mir jetzt für mein Spicy noch ne rot elox. Sattelklemme und das neue Schaltauge gegönnt .. bling bling


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Oktober 2008)

@ Stee: Die  Pumpe muss natürlich ganz dicht sein. Sonst ist blitzschnell die Luft raus. Such dir eine Pumpe, bei der du den Druck mit einem Ablassknopf von der Pumpe nehmen kannst. Dein Dealer sollte sowas haben!


----------



## Asha'man (15. Oktober 2008)

Zum Restfederweg an der Gabel muss ich sagen, dass ich sie mit etwas mehr Druck- und Zugstufe und auch etwas (zu viel) mehr Luft gefahren bin. Hatte sie vorher recht weich und an vielen auf einanderfolgenden großen Holzstufen ist sie mir nicht schnell genug wieder rausgekommen. War dann etwas zu viel.

Aber generell stimmts schon. Ich bin wohl etwas zu leicht für die Float (69kg). Sie spricht aber trotzdem super an und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Für die letzten 1-2cm Federweg brauchts aber schon eine sehr harte Gangart bei mir. Ist halt wohl die Endprogression beim Luftfederelement.

@Papa: Hab ich hier im Forum mehrfach so gelesen. Hat bei mir aber auch kein Stück funktioniert, wie gesagt. Sind uns also einig.
@Janson: Angespannt...höchstens hoch konzentriert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bez.brige (18. Oktober 2008)

... wie ist den so die Meinung zu dem Froggy 318...


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Oktober 2008)

Äh...wozu welche Meinung? Formulier dass doch mal ein bischen genauer, sonst schreib ich hier nen 5 seiten Monolog...


----------



## Stee (19. Oktober 2008)

los los los, auf den monolog freu ich mich schonmal ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (19. Oktober 2008)

Spass mit der Formula. Entlüften ist bei der Bremse durch den integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter nicht ganz einfach. Ich bekomms aber doch ganz gut hin mittlerweile. Allerdings zieht meine relativ schnell wieder Luft hinten. Ich fürchte da ist irgendwas defekt.  Werde sie morgen einschicken...erstmal Zesty Pause.


----------



## valentino (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich find das bike echt geil ich kaufe das 514er ich hatte mich specialized und scott festgelegt aber der ist echt zum nicht wiederstehen!

gruß valentino


----------



## Richi2511 (19. Oktober 2008)

So, bin nun ca. 80 km gefahren und das Klingen wird und wurde immer weniger... Habe nun ganz selten noch dieses Problem, werde es aber trotzdem bei der ersten Inspektion einstellen lassen. 
Bin heute wieder eine Tour mit Singletrails und Anstiegen ohne ende gefahren, und ich bin wirklich begeistert! Das Bike lässt sich blitzsauber und schnell durch das Gelände drücken, in die Kurve rein und rausbeschleunigen, dass es einem ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert 
Der Vortrieb ist echt enorm. 
Endlich ist auch berghoch richtig Tempo machen möglich! 
Und es schält trotz ordentlicher Schlammpackung hinten drauf perfekt
Hoffe ich bleibe so begeistert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ach noch was, hat jemand eine gute Lösung um ein Flaschenhalter zu montieren? Fahre eigentlich nicht immer mit Trinkrucksack...


----------



## LuisWoo (19. Oktober 2008)

_"Und es schält trotz ordentlicher Schlammpackung hinten drauf perfekt"_

Dein Rad "schält" sich? 
Sachen gibts....


----------



## ChristianS (20. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ach noch was, hat jemand eine gute Lösung um ein Flaschenhalter zu montieren? Fahre eigentlich nicht immer mit Trinkrucksack...



Also cih habe mich ganz schnell daran gewöhnt jetzt den trinkrucksack immer mit zu haben. ich habe so einen kleinen 8 liter oakley rucksack. den merkt man kaum  auf dem rücke. und für kleine touren wird die blase halt nur 1/4 voll gemacht.

aber es gibt natürlich auch mehrere möglichkeiten eine flasche am bike zu befestigen. 
hier mal ein paar links. 
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15102.html
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/2639.html
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...97;page=1;ID=5b27c9104bc700bb074281a078d06b1a

oder einfach so eine gürteltasche wie sie beim joggen benutzt wird. 
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=nx_34801&k_id=0413&hot=0

Gruß
Christian


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand, welche Feder in der 36 VAN beim Spicy 316 standardmäßig eingebaut ist?


----------



## Dreizack (20. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ach noch was, hat jemand eine gute Lösung um ein Flaschenhalter zu montieren? Fahre eigentlich nicht immer mit Trinkrucksack...



Eine Möglichkeit ist den Halter am Unterrohr zu benutzen, ist bei meinem Votec T5 genauso, benutze deshalb Trinkflaschen mit so einer Art SIGG Deckel zum wegklappen, damit bleibt der Trinknippel sauber.

Eine weitere ist Sattelstütze etc siehe oben.

Die Beste allerdings ist diese -klick misch hart-


----------



## fUEL (20. Oktober 2008)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit ist den Halter am Unterrohr zu benutzen, ist bei meinem Votec T5 genauso, benutze deshalb Trinkflaschen mit so einer Art SIGG Deckel zum wegklappen, damit bleibt der Trinknippel sauber.
> 
> Eine weitere ist Sattelstütze etc siehe oben.
> 
> Die Beste allerdings ist diese -klick misch hart-


 

Der klick ist mal echt coolStell ich mir spaßig vor, so vom Tremalzo etc mit dem Teil - da landest Du bestimmt auf ner postkarte


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Oktober 2008)

...da brauchste auch keinen Helm mehr...Wozu auch?...


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Oktober 2008)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit ist den Halter am Unterrohr zu benutzen, ist bei meinem Votec T5 genauso, benutze deshalb Trinkflaschen mit so einer Art SIGG Deckel zum wegklappen, damit bleibt der Trinknippel sauber.
> 
> Eine weitere ist Sattelstütze etc siehe oben.
> 
> Die Beste allerdings ist diese -klick misch hart-



Der Link ist klasse, werde den für den nächsten Marathon bereit halten! 
@ChristianS
super, ich glaub ich probier das mit der Schraublosen Halterung mal aus, wenns nichts ist fahr ich halt mitm Trinkrucksack.
Der hat auch nur 8 Liter und ich hab Trinken, Werkzeug, Pumpe, Essen usw direkt dabei...
Merci


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welche Feder in der 36 VAN beim Spicy 316 standardmäßig eingebaut ist?



Meine Meinung nach die Blaue:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/ger/gabeln/36/36_van.htm


So ist es beim RS Gabeln auch. Die Original Federn sind für Fahrer um 70 kg.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Oktober 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Frage,

Sattelstützendurchmesser bei Zesty?

(für eine Vario Stütze)

Danke


----------



## Robsen (21. Oktober 2008)

ChristianS schrieb:


> ich habe bei schnellen lenkbewegungen (auf asphalt hört man es am besten)mehr so ein klingelndes geräusch das auftritt. kennt ihr das? also es kommt def. von der bremse. ein kumpel hat ein magura juli bremse und er kennt das auch. kann es sein das das von der scheiben kommt? vibrationen oder so ähnlich?



Kenn ich und ist ganz schön nervig. Habs am Spicy 516, ist ja auch die K18 verbaut.  Hab die Bremssättel ausgerichtet....klingelt. Hab die aufnahme nachgefräst....klingelt. Hab die original beläge gewechselt...klingelt weniger. 

AHA!!! Liegt daran das Formula serienmäßig sehr leichte Bremsbeläge verbaut mit einer Rückplatte aus Alu. Diese bewegt sich schon mal leichter. sind vielleicht nur 1,5g pro belag, aber der effekt war deutlich. und GANZ GANZ wichtig war die rückhalte feder mehr zu spannen.

Habe das ganze nochmal mit den original belägen vesucht und gepannten federn....alles bestens. Oft lässt aber auch das klingeln von alleine nach, weil der bremsstaub und dreck und alles was sonst noch in den bremssattel gelangt die beläge, ich sag jetzt mal bildlich gesprochen, an den kolben klebt.





und noch was: 31,6mm


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn sich die Dinger erst mal eingeschliffen haben, dann klingelts auch weniger. Is aber wirklich lästig sowas. Deswegen fahre ich nur noch HOPE Bremsen. Gehört aber vielleicht eher alles in einen Bremsen Fred...

Äh, woll...31.6 mm


----------



## Silver-Racer (22. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ach noch was, hat jemand eine gute Lösung um ein Flaschenhalter zu montieren? Fahre eigentlich nicht immer mit Trinkrucksack...




ich habe mir einen flaschenhalter ans oberrohr geschnallt.


----------



## Robsen (22. Oktober 2008)

läuft dir da nich die suppe übern dämpfer???

würde ja gerne ein bild posten wie es bei mir aussieht, find aber die cam grad nich. hab die klickfix halterung an die sattelstütze gemacht und einen flaschenhalter zu SEITLICH einklipsen genommen.


----------



## Silver-Racer (22. Oktober 2008)

nein, meine flaschen sind dicht. da läuft nichts raus.

an der sattelstütze konnte ich den nicht befestigen, weil ich die stütze ständig komplett versenken können muß.


----------



## skatmann (23. Oktober 2008)

Hei

hat das Spicy 316 von 2008 nun Steckachsen?
LAut Beschreibung Shimano M525 finde ich immer nur Schnellpannerachsen?
Überleg mir eins zu holen, aber nur wenn Steckachsen drann sind.
MfG Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Oktober 2008)

Sind hinten nur Schnellspanner. Kannst ja ne Schraubnabe einbauen...


----------



## S1las (24. Oktober 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> ich habe mir einen flaschenhalter ans oberrohr geschnallt.



Hat sich deine Trinkflasche noch nie verabschiedet auch wenns ruppiger wurde (sprich Gelaende), wenn nicht waere das fuer mich auch eine Ueberlegung wert die Halterung dort anzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (24. Oktober 2008)

nein, auf normalen trails bleibt sie, wo sie ist.

auf längeren touren mit schnellen und sehr ruppigen abfahrten hab ich eh meinen trinkrucksack, weil nur die flasche zu wenig ist.


----------



## S1las (24. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Lapierre. Hab es vor 2 Tagen erstanden *freu*


----------



## Silver-Racer (24. Oktober 2008)

seeehr schön!!


----------



## svensonn (25. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein gepimptes 316..... 13,9kg

Ich finde das wichtigste an diesem Bike sind die Griffe, festhalten und dann den Berg hinunter und SPASS haben..........

Das absolut genialste Trailgefährt!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2008)

nice nice ... neue Spicy´s braucht das LAnd 

@s1las: ähnlich steht meins auch da, wie kommst du so mit den FatAlbert zurecht?Muss sagen mein Hinterrad hat sich übermäßig schnell abgefahren... hab jetzt zum Spass mal wieder den MountainKing UST drauf...

@svenson: die 'Felgen sind schon was feines ... har har har...  bis jetzt irgendwelche beschwerden drüber ? Aber leider kein UST ...


----------



## Silver-Racer (25. Oktober 2008)

da ist ja wie bei meinem auch fast nur noch der rahmen original, oder?
andere laufräder, kurbel, bremsen, gabel, schalthebel, sattelstütze, sattel, griffe.
hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (25. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> nice nice ... neue Spicy´s braucht das LAnd
> 
> @s1las: ähnlich steht meins auch da, wie kommst du so mit den FatAlbert zurecht?Muss sagen mein Hinterrad hat sich übermäßig schnell abgefahren... hab jetzt zum Spass mal wieder den MountainKing UST drauf...



Also mit dem Fat Albert Reifensatz komm ich bisher wunderbar zurecht (bisher hab ich ihn ja auch nur 2 mal gefordert - wird aber noch mehr )
Wurzeln, grosse Steine, Schanzen alles kein Problem. Ich fahr die glaub mit 3.0 Bar. Mal schauen, ob die sich mit 2.5 genauso gut fahren, oder vielleicht sogar besser 


Andere Frage: Fahrt ihr eure Spicy Bikes mit normalen Pedalen, Click-System oder Baerentatzen? Ich haette naemlich noch ein paar Click-Systeme zu Hause und wollte fragen ob sich das lohnt diese dranzuschrauben fuer weniger ruppige Touren?
mfg S1las


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2008)

@S1las: wie schwer bist du denn ? Ich bring fahrbereit sicher knapp 100 auf die Waage, wenn ich nur Trails bolzen gehe fahre ich vorne 1,8-1,9Bar hinten grad mal 2,1Bar ... wenn ich weiss sind paar Sprünge dabei sinds hitnen ca. 2,3Bar sonst kommts mir teilweise so vor wie wenn der Reifen von der Felge rutscht. Hab das ganze auch schon von nem Lapierre Techniker und Uwe ...... ( Dt.Vertriebsleiter von Lapierre) bestätigen lassen, die fahren den Fat Albert nicht mehr ... aber so taugt er mir auch sehr gut ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Firma Maxxis bietet da einige Lösungen an. Schwalbe neigen ja zum "von der Felge rutschen". Besonders der Albert, Table Top, Al Mighty, etc...


----------



## S1las (25. Oktober 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @S1las: wie schwer bist du denn ? Ich bring fahrbereit sicher knapp 100 auf die Waage, wenn ich nur Trails bolzen gehe fahre ich vorne 1,8-1,9Bar hinten grad mal 2,1Bar ... wenn ich weiss sind paar Sprünge dabei sinds hitnen ca. 2,3Bar sonst kommts mir teilweise so vor wie wenn der Reifen von der Felge rutscht. Hab das ganze auch schon von nem Lapierre Techniker und Uwe ...... ( Dt.Vertriebsleiter von Lapierre) bestätigen lassen, die fahren den Fat Albert nicht mehr ... aber so taugt er mir auch sehr gut ...



Also ich bringe 68Kg auf die Waage . Jetzt macht mir keine Angst das mir der Reifen von der Felge rutscht ^^". Mit den 3.0 Bar fuehl ich mich bisher ganz wohl. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das ich vorher ein Hardtail mit 3.7 Bar hinten und vorne gefahren bin :/.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2008)

@papa: leider gibts die Reifen die ich gerne hätte nicht in UST / LUST von MAxxis, hab mich damit schon ausgiebig beschäftigt  Hätte gerne nen Reifen in einer Klasse über dem FA und sollte halt keine 1.2kg haben ala HighRoller UST oder Minion UST ... RubberQueen hat zwar nur 1Kg aber hohen RW ... naja ... 

@S1las: runter mit dem Druck ! Bei Dir sofort 1,8Bar vorne und 2,0Bar hinten ... teste es aus und wunder Dich wie gut der geht


----------



## S1las (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich arbeit mich einfach Stueck fuer Stueck von der Baranzahl runter. Wenn ich gleich unter die 2 Bar komm befuerchte ich das sich das Fahrgefuehl fuer mich zu arg veraendert. Ich fahr noch nicht so lange Enduro :/.

Fuers erste werd ich vorne 2.4 und hinten mal 2.6 probieren : ), aber das wird mit der Zeit dann weniger . Trotzdem danke fuer den Tipp


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahr den Maxxis Ardent 2.4 mit Milch tubeless - ohne Fehl und Tadel seit Anfang keinen Platten und top Performance.

 Wenn es ganz arg nass ist nehm ich den Ersatzlaufradsatz mit Maxxis Swampthing da kommt man im Matsch auch noch gut hoch - runter geht es ja immer


----------



## svensonn (25. Oktober 2008)

@JansonJanson
der EX 1750 hielt bis jetzt alles aus, was ihm unter die Räder kam, und da waren schon harte Trails dabei mit 12 Stufen, Sprünge ins Flat, große Felsen usw. alles ohne Probleme, und heute werde ich den DT auf Tubeless umrüsten und dann den BigBetty UST fahren.
Zur Zeit fahre ich den BigBetty mit 2 bar vorne und hinten, super Reifen!!!
Bin davor FA gefahren, war weit nicht so stabil und von der Traktion und Rollwiderstand schlechter als der BigBetty, aber bald kommt ja der BigBetty UST  ans Rad und der läuft noch besser als der SchlauchBigBetty!, schon auf einem anderen Spicy probegefahren

@Silver-Racer
Ja, nur der Rahmen ist original, wegen dem Orange habe ich mir das 316 geholt, finde die 2009er von den Farben her eher suboptimal, das einzig schöne 2009er ist das 718 Froggy, was hoffentlich bald geliefert wird


----------



## S1las (25. Oktober 2008)

Dumme Frage: And die 09 Modelle kann das Hammerschmitt Kurbelnset dran. Ist es dies bei den 08er Modellen auch ohne porbleme moeglich, ist es mit Komplikationen verbunden oder gar nicht moeglich?

Wuerde mich mal Interessieren, da die Hammerschmitt schon zum anbeissen aussieht hrhr


----------



## Ronja (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, an alle, 
kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich online ein Schaltauge fürs Zesty kaufen Kann?
Der Händler hats bis jetzt nich besorgen können.

Gruß und Danke! Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. Oktober 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: And die 09 Modelle kann das Hammerschmitt Kurbelnset dran. Ist es dies bei den 08er Modellen auch ohne porbleme moeglich, ist es mit Komplikationen verbunden oder gar nicht moeglich?
> 
> Wuerde mich mal Interessieren, da die Hammerschmitt schon zum anbeissen aussieht hrhr


 

08 er Spicy hat iscg  - sollte also gehen


----------



## fUEL (26. Oktober 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo, an alle,
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich online ein Schaltauge fürs Zesty kaufen Kann?
> Der Händler hats bis jetzt nich besorgen können.
> 
> Gruß und Danke! Ronja


 

Ich hab eines bei Hibike fürs Spicy gekauft. Die hatten  seinerzeit mehrere da.
Sollte der Artikel nicht auf der Website eingepflegt sein probier es über den kontakt, die sollten das dann hinkriegen können,  daß Du über den Onlineshop bestellen kannst.


Ansonsten gibt es im Fred hier den papa midnight, der dir bestimmt auch helfen kann - schick ihm ne pn 

Gruß Frank 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch zwei Augen im Laden. Meld dich über diese Nummer 0521-987 0 250


----------



## Trurl2000 (29. Oktober 2008)

So ab heute bin ich ein glückllicher Besitzer eines nagelneuen
Zesty 314 2009.












Das war Liebe auf den ersten Blick - der Ramen hats einfach in sich!
Eine Weile hatte ich Zweifel ob ich vielleicht den 514 Zesty 2008 nehmen soll aber der 314 2009 pulverbeschichteter hat mir doch besser gefallen.
Dazu noch ein traumhaftes Fahrverhalten-ich durfte das Rad ausgiebig testen vor dem Kauf.
Das Ding hat so gut wie keine Schwächen bis vielleicht auf ein leichtes Kippverhalten bergauf bedingt durch den langen Radstand und flachen Lenkwinkel.
Es ist aber nur Gewöhnungsssache nach einer Weile stört es kaum.
Dafür fährt sich das Rad wie ein Luftkissenfahrzeug -man sucht formlich unbewusst nach Bodenunebenheiten um einfach sanft darüber zu gleiten.
Antriebseinflusse sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden auch im Wiegetritt kein Wipen.

Ich will ein paar Kleinigkeiten tauschen dann bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.
XT Kurbel sind schon drauf dann noch XT Schalthebel anstatt Deore.
Crossride Räder werden einem leichten aber dennoch relativ robusten LRS weichen - DT XR 4.2 + Hope Pro 2 Naben.

Achso - falls jemand Lapierre bikes im Saarland sucht sind sie im Veloland-Forbach zu finden. Der Händler ist sehr freundlich spricht Deutsch aber das wichtigste - ohne zu fragen bekam ich 10 prozent Rabatt auf das Rad!

Jetzt nur auf bissl besseres Wetter hoffen weil im Match werde ich nicht weit mit dem Race King kommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Laufrädern machst du genau richtig. Wir verbauen die Dinger auch sehr oft und nicht einer hat sich bisher beschwert! In mein Froggy kommen die AM4 von Hope auch wieder rein. Die hatte ich schon an meinem Norco. Schickes Rad haste da!!!


----------



## ChristianS (30. Oktober 2008)

die pulverbeschichtete farbe gefällt mir richtig gut. 

mal eine frage zu den allgelobten LRS DT XR 4.2 + Hope Pro 2 Naben.

was wiegt der lrs und was kostet der spaß? 

event. will ich die ein oder andere komponente austauschen um ein paar gramm noch zu sparen. doch ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wo das meiste sparpotenzial liegt.
hat schonmal jemand von euch den original lenker, vorbau und sattelstütze gewogen? 
ich hatte jetzt mal bei syntace auf der i-seite nachgeschaut. z.bsp. der vorbau f119 31,8 ist sehr leicht, aber leider ist der mattschwarz und passt somit nicht zum glänzenden rahmen. 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal ein paar tipps geben, was sinnvoll ist und was man sich sparen kann. 

gruß
christian


----------



## Trurl2000 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe mein LRS bei bikestore.cc für 356 Euro bestellt.
Das Set besteht aus DT Swiss XR 4.2, Hope Pro 2 Naben und Revo Speichen+Alu Nippel.
Sendung kommt voraussichtlich in 2 Wochen aber laut Herstellerangaben
Zusammen mit Revo Speichen und Alu nippeln sollte das ganze LRS 1568 g wiegen.

Das Einsparpotenzial ist sicherlich beachtlich aber am Anfang fallen zumindest bei meinem Modell 314 2009 die Deore Kurbel und Sattelstütze/Sattel ins Gewicht.
Ich habe sie nur zusammen gewogen und das combo Sattelstütze/Sattel bringt satte 660 Gramm auf die Waage.
Das bike wiegt atm mit XT Kurbeln und ohne Pedale genau 13 kg (Rahmengrösse L ).
Mit dem neuen LRS wirds noch mal etwa 400 g weniger.
Zum Vorbau/Lenker habe ich keine Angaben gefunden und gewogen habe ich sie auch noch nicht.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Thomson Teile (Sattelstütze, Vorbau) und der Easton Carbon Lenker an meinem 714 sind schon recht leicht. Sattelstütze und Vorbau geht noch was, aber die Thomson Teile sind sehr robust und sehen gut aus. Bleibt also alles drauf.

Habe für Marathons den XTR Laufradsatz (sehr günstig bekommen) und Racing Ralph. Das spart an den Laufrädern einiges an Gewicht (und da sollte man es ja spüren). Das ersparte Gewicht merke ich zwar ein bischen, aber nicht gravierend. Einen Riesenunterschied macht aber der geringere Rollwiderstand der Reifen.

Was möchte ich damit sagen? Man sollte sich sehr genau überlegen, wieviel Geld einem 100g Gewichtsersparnis wert sind. Ich möchte keinen Glaubenskrieg starten, nur ich werde die Anbauteile solange sie halten nicht tauschen.

Weiss aber auch nicht, ob bei den 314/514 und 316 besonders schwere/günstige Teile verbaut sind. Da würde es sich dann vllt. schon lohnen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Oktober 2008)

ChristianS schrieb:


> mal eine frage zu den allgelobten LRS DT XR 4.2 + Hope Pro 2 Naben.
> 
> was wiegt der lrs und was kostet der spaß?
> 
> ...



Tip: Laufradsatz Hope Hoops. Habe ich dort bestellt, Zahlung per paypal, zuverlässig, Wartezeit vielleicht eine Woche. 
Mein LRS war auch etwas leichter als dort angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (30. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich ist es ja ganz schön erschreckend, mit was für sachen ich mich in letzter zeit beschäftige. 
man sucht sich ja schon krampfhaft neue projekte in die man schweiß und herzblut stecken kann. da suche ich schon fast ein jahr lang (mehr und minder intensiv) nach der eierlegendenwollmilchsau. vergleiche preise, komponenten, ausstattung, gewicht und was weiß ich nicht alles, dann hab ich so eine eierleg........ namens zesty 514 gefunden und schon fange ich an über neue komponenten nach zudenken obwohl das bike erst ca. 600km runter hat und die ausstattung eigentlich vollkommen i.o. ist. 
mein altes hardtail war genau so schwer, leicht wie mein zesty und ich mache mir wegen 200g gedanken?
bin ich eigentlich krank?   

PS: die laufräder kommen auf meinen wunschzettel.


----------



## Richi2511 (30. Oktober 2008)

@Trurl2000
Gratulation, sieht echt super aus dein neues Zesty 
Das Bike macht echt süchtig, momentan ist nur nicht ganz so viel mit fahren wegen ca. 15cm Schnee auf den Wald Trails 
Ich bin übrigens komplett zufrieden mit meinem Ausstattungs/ Gewichtsverhältnis


----------



## Ronja (30. Oktober 2008)

ChristianS schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es ja ganz schön erschreckend, mit was für sachen ich mich in letzter zeit beschäftige.
> man sucht sich ja schon krampfhaft neue projekte in die man schweiß und herzblut stecken kann. da suche ich schon fast ein jahr lang (mehr und minder intensiv) nach der eierlegendenwollmilchsau. vergleiche preise, komponenten, ausstattung, gewicht und was weiß ich nicht alles, dann hab ich so eine eierleg........ namens zesty 514 gefunden und schon fange ich an über neue komponenten nach zudenken obwohl das bike erst ca. 600km runter hat und die ausstattung eigentlich vollkommen i.o. ist.
> mein altes hardtail war genau so schwer, leicht wie mein zesty und ich mache mir wegen 200g gedanken?
> bin ich eigentlich krank?
> ...



Naja, meinem 514 habe ich eine Pike gespendet mit entsprechendem Steckachslaufrad, es ist also schwerer geworden,
ich finde dennoch, daß dies mehr den Fähigkeiten des Rahmens entspricht.


----------



## ballistic (1. November 2008)

Servus,

ich bin auch dabei, mir ein Zesty oder Spicy zuzulegen. 
Problem ist nur, dass ich 1.95 groß und mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob mir der 50er Rahmen reicht..?

Nächstes Problem ist, ob Spicy oder Zesty. Ich fahr schon gern zügig bergab, nur eben auch gern zügig bergauf. Das Spicy hat einen robustern Dämpfer verbaut oder?

Fährt jemand ein "freerideorientiertes" Zesty?


----------



## Silver-Racer (1. November 2008)

ja, ich. jage es problemlos freeridestrecken ( bis s3) runter. allerdings ohne große drops.
macht alles mit ohne zu murren.


----------



## Richi2511 (2. November 2008)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> ja, ich. jage es problemlos freeridestrecken ( bis s3) runter. allerdings ohne große drops.
> macht alles mit ohne zu murren.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Bike macht wirklich alles mit was ich bisher gefordert habe. Drops lasse ich allerdings auch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (2. November 2008)

Hei

Ist die Delle in allen Spicy Rahmen, ist nicht sehr vertrauens erweckend. Ist mir heute aufgefallen als ich die Shifter auf XT gewechselt habe.


----------



## clausi87 (2. November 2008)

...du musst das bild erst auf ibc hochladen und hir rein verlinken....


----------



## skatmann (2. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich meine die Delle, die auch bei dem 314 das hier zu sehen ist, weiter oben auf der Seite.
Die ist über dem Ritzel am Sitzrohr noch ansatzweise zu erkennen. Bild eins
Kann die Bilder auch mal mailen.


----------



## Trurl2000 (2. November 2008)

Meinst du etwa das hier?


----------



## S1las (2. November 2008)

Die sieht wirklich nicht gesund aus 
Am besten zum Haendler. Der wird wahrscheinlich das ganze Ding dann einschicken. Rechnung vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## skatmann (2. November 2008)

Ja,genau das.
Hat einer schon rausbekommen wofür das ist.
Scheinbar haben das alle Spicys.
Sollbruchstelle für die 2 Jahre Rahmengarantie. 

hehe


----------



## Silver-Racer (2. November 2008)

hat mein zesty auch. ich denke mal, daß das sitzrohr da dem umwerfer beim einfedern etwas platz machen muß.


----------



## Trurl2000 (2. November 2008)

Quatch - die Aussparrung ist sauber verarbeitet und 
in allen Lapierre Froggy Spice und Zesty Modellen zu sehen

http://www.lapierrebikes.com


----------



## skatmann (2. November 2008)

Au au au
ob das mal so gut ist
Ich hoffe die Ingeneure konnten rechnen 
sonst zick zack Stange ab 

Ahhh, ich habe doch selber eins.
Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2008)

Das muss da sein, weil du sonst Schwierigkeiten mit deinem Umwerfer bekommst. Rennradfahrer kennen sowas schon seit Jahrzehnten. Da muss keiner Angst haben. Das ist kein Produktionsfehler sondern Absicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (8. November 2008)

Danke

Finde sowas echt lustig.

Wer fährt den im Berg Land sonst noch Lapierre. Sollten uns mal treffen, zB in Odental Altenberg oder so.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S1las (8. November 2008)

Keinen Plan wo Oldental Altenberg liegt. Ich komm aus dem Schwarzwald (Furtwangen) . Wuerd echt gern mal ne Runde mit Lapierrebikern fahren


----------



## skatmann (8. November 2008)

Ist im Großraum Köln, also knapp (ca 500KM)  neben dir 
Könte auf die schnelle was schwer werden.
Stefan


----------



## Gign (8. November 2008)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die neue Freeride gekauft und finde das Froggy 318 ganz gut.
Der Rahmen ist Top und später kann ich z.B Die Gabel tauschen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2008)

hab mein 518 schon bestellt. bekommt dann die BOS single und fertig is der Lack...dauert aber noch bis März. Käse sowas...


----------



## Gign (8. November 2008)

Bis März. Das ist ja richtig ********. Aber das Bike gefällt mir immer besser. Kannst du mir vielleicht etwas über die Teile des Froggy 318 sagen. Die Bremsen und so sind doch ganz i.O oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2008)

Das bike geht für 2300 absolut klar! Ich muss aber an dieser Stelle sagen, dass ich Händler bin. Ich will nicht, dass es später heisst, ich würde hier irgendwelche verkaufsgespräche führen.
Kannst mir aber glauben, dass ich auch durchaus ein Rad einer anderen Firma bekommen könnte...;-) Dieses jahr habe ich ein Norco Six gehabt. war auch sehr geil, aber die Froggy haben noch einmal 2 zentimeter mehr Federweg, sind leichter und haben sogar ein noch besseres Fahrwerk...Und preislich knallt das sowieso alle Amis und Canadier ab...


----------



## Gign (9. November 2008)

Ich find es super. Glaube ich werde es mir nächstes Jahr kaufen. Was meinen die im Test wenn sie schreiben dass es eine zähe Gabel hat??Ist das Froggy gut stabil, denn von den Bildern sieht es ja ziemlich dürr (aerodynamisch) aus.


----------



## clausi87 (9. November 2008)

schwer zusagen was die im test damit meinen. ich könnt mir vorstelen das die einfache domain etwas überdämpft in der druckstufe ist. ich bin mal ein rocky flatline mit dieser gabel gefahren und da war das so.
für 2300 is das aber eine faire ausstattung.gute bremsen,dämpfer,schaltung....
ich hatte auch überlegt ob ich es mir holle aber die wahl is dann doch auf das dh-920 gefallen.
...hoffentlich bekomm ich eins der ersten 6 und muss nicht bis märz warten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gign (9. November 2008)

wie viel kostet das dh-920??


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Tja, was die mit "zÃ¤h" meinen, kann wohl nur der Schreiber des Tests sagen. Aber an so einer Forke sind ja so viele kleine lustige KnÃ¶pfchen uns so dran. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man da was verstellen kann.
Und so richtig "filigran" finde ich das Froggy gar nicht. Die Franzosen haben halt verstanden, wie man so ne Hydroformingpresse richtig ansetzen kann. Da erreichen die eine tolle Steifigkeit, ohne gleich Ofenrohrdomensionen zu erreichen.
Das 920 mit dem Froggy zu vergleichen finde ich eher Schwierig, denn selbst vom 518 ist das DH nicht nur mehr als â¬ 2000,- entfernt, sondern das Einsatzgebiet ist ja nun ein anderes, bzw beim DH genauer definiert.
Wie gesagt, ich werd mir das 518 ziehen und ein wenig umbauen. Dann nÃ¤here ich mich meiner eierlegenden Wollmilchsau doch schon sehr...


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Dh 920 laut Liste â¬ 5500,-


----------



## clausi87 (9. November 2008)

klar kann man das 318 nicht dierkt mit dem dh920 vergleichen.aber wenn man ,so wie ich,ein bike für deutsche rennstrecken sucht is man mit dem froggy(rahmen) auch nicht so schlecht bediehnt.gibt ja nicht um sonst nen prototyp vom froggy mit bos doppelbrücke und s**toy dämpfer.

weis jemand zufällig was genau an der fox 40 am dh920 getunt is...hab son gerücht von einer bos kartusche gehört?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Is schon richtig. ich denke, dass du in D eh nicht sooooo wahnsinnig viel Federweg brauchst. Und immerhin sinds ja auch 180 mm! Warscheinlich sogar mehr, wenn man betrachtet, dass die Zesty statt der angegeben 140 mm 153 mm und die Spicy statt 160mm über 170 mm Weg haben!

Ich hab in einer Zeit mit diesem Sport angefangen, als ein gewisser John Tomac mit Rennradlenker und Hardtail Rennen fuhr. Also die "guten alten Zeiten" , als 4" Federweg noch Downhill waren...

Mann, bin ich froh, dass diese Schei55e vorbei ist...


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Ach, die Tuningkartusche soll angeblich wirklich von BOS sein. Genaues im Dezember...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (9. November 2008)

Hallo Papa Midnight

Zu als Lapirre Kenner kannst mir vielleicht verraten wie man an ein Spicy ein Frontschutzblech dranbekommt. Habe bis jetz nicht passendes gefunden das an die Fox 36 Van geht.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Colaflasche...
Sorry, aber was besseres fällt mir da auch nicht ein...
Es gibt noch Fender von THE. Aber dann siehts wirklich wie ne Crosser aus.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Gibts den grünen Rahmen des Froggys eigentlich schon zu kaufen und wenn ja was soll er kosten und in welchen Größen gibts den dann?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Gibts den grünen Rahmen des Froggys eigentlich schon zu kaufen und wenn ja was soll er kosten und in welchen Größen gibts den dann?



In grün weiß doch schon lange voll billig bei HalloBike...solltest dir mal ein paar Zeitschriften kaufen.

Hast du übriegens die wo du von der BikeAttack drinn bist?
Wenn net kann ich dir meine Schenken.......Siedlerlusche

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Nee wo ich in der Mountainbike drin bin die hab ich nicht.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Ausserdem gibts bei Hallobike KEIN Froggy


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibts bei Hallobike KEIN Froggy



Mooooment.....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

Hier die teure Variante:

...in weiß grün.







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

Lieferbar ab DEZEMBER...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Lieferbar ab DEZEMBER...



Regnet doch eh gerade....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (9. November 2008)

In Regensburg steht schon eins  
Tolles Rad, schön leicht allerdings finde ich die Zugverlegung am Tretlager etwas unglücklich


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2008)

In grün?

Wo denn bei Love H.?


----------



## sunabar (9. November 2008)

Jep bei Love Hurts, seit Freitag. Das aus der Anzeige (weiß/grün) aber Markus hat wohl auch für  Kunden das Frameset und den Dhler (Frameset) bestellt. 
Waren aber am Samstag noch nicht da.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Die kosten überall so wenig. Sowas nennt sich Listenpreis. 
Das 518 als frame liegt so bei  2000,-. Hab gerade meine Preisliste nicht hier, ist aber so...


----------



## Richi2511 (10. November 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> Keinen Plan wo Oldental Altenberg liegt. Ich komm aus dem Schwarzwald (Furtwangen) . Wuerd echt gern mal ne Runde mit Lapierrebikern fahren



Servus, komme auch ausm Schwarzwald... 30km von Furtwangen entfernt aus Niedereschach


----------



## Gign (10. November 2008)

WOW. Endlich weiß ich das auch. Jetzt sterbe ich nicht dumm.


----------



## S1las (11. November 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Servus, komme auch ausm Schwarzwald... 30km von Furtwangen entfernt aus Niedereschach



Sehr n1 : )
Hab auch noch nen Studentenkollegen mit dem wir dann mal evtl. eine Tour drehen koennten. Wir beiden kennen uns aber noch nicht so gut in der Gegend aus :/ :>.


----------



## Asha'man (11. November 2008)

Für eine Tour in Altenberg wäre ich wohl zu haben.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (11. November 2008)

Hallo !!!
Habe mal mein Zesty mit na Marzocchi Ata 700 XC mit 140 mm Federweg versehen und mit einem LRS Easton XC one,bin jetzt bei 11,6 kg he he he.
Haut rein bis bald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (11. November 2008)

Kurze Frage noch: In welcher Richtung liegt Niedschach? Richtung Donaueschingen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. November 2008)

Schickes Bike, aber was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da für Pedale???????? Das kommt doch bestimmt noch ab und besser, oder...? Sag JA!


----------



## Bergwerk71 (11. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schickes Bike, aber was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da für Pedale???????? Das kommt doch bestimmt noch ab und besser, oder...? Sag JA!



Also ich wollte noch ne andere Kurbel dran machen,irgendeine die leichter ist als die Race Face Evolve.Dann noch ne XTR Kassette und die XTR Shifter.
Ja Pedale ???? Wie wäre es mit Steinbach Titan Pedale ???


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. November 2008)

Bis auf die Schalthebel bin ich einverstanden. Die XT sind besser. Und vor allem schalten die präziser und knackiger als Frau XTR. Und so ganz nebenbei sparst du ne menge Kohle.


----------



## Richi2511 (11. November 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch: In welcher Richtung liegt Niedschach? Richtung Donaueschingen?







Klar, können gerne mal ne Tour unternehmen, wohnst ja in nem herrlichen Bike Gebiet 
Kenne mich in Furtwangen direkt zwar auch nicht so aus, eher halt Villinger Gegend und so.... finden aber sicher was


----------



## Bergwerk71 (11. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bis auf die Schalthebel bin ich einverstanden. Die XT sind besser. Und vor allem schalten die präziser und knackiger als Frau XTR. Und so ganz nebenbei sparst du ne menge Kohle.



Hallo !!!
Was hälste von der THM Clavicula MTB Carbonkurbel 460 gramm oder soll ich besser ne XTR Kurbel nehmen.Ich weiß es noch nicht ahhh die Raze Faze Next SL ist auch was feines.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. November 2008)

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Shimpansofan, aber diese Kombi ist der Hammer: XT Double Fire Shifter, XTR Kurbel, XT oder XTR Umwerfer (fast egal), XTR Cassette. Ich habe noch nie einen so schnellen und präzisen Schaltvorgang erlebt. Die XTR Shifter sind irgendwie ihrem Leichtbau zum Opfer gefallen und sind total wabbelig. XTR Umwerfer ist nicht zwingend nötig, aber sieht ganz geil aus. Ich denke dass die XTR Kurbeln immer noch den Standard setzen.

Wir verbauen die unterschiedlichsten Kombis und die oben genannte ist bis jetzt das beste, was ich je verbaut habe. Und das waren in den letzten 17 Jahren sicherlich ein paar Hundert.


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

allein vom optischen her würde ich die race nehmen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. November 2008)

Aber die Lager sind Käse und das Ding ist zu schwer. Hübsch isse...


----------



## Cubereaction (14. November 2008)

Mein neues Spicy


----------



## Gign (14. November 2008)

Sehr geil. Wie teuer wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## S1las (14. November 2008)

Was fuer eine Schoehnheit  

Nur das putzen nach der Tour wird ne Qual


----------



## Cubereaction (14. November 2008)

vielen dank, finds auch wunderschön. aber über geld spricht man nicht und putzen is doch immer ne qual^^


----------



## Alex2000 (14. November 2008)

listenpreis von dem spicy 516 is 3399, dann gibts noch das spicy 316, das kostet 2299 und das spicy 916, das kostet 4699


----------



## runterwetzer (16. November 2008)

@Cubereaction
uiui, das ist ja eine echt feine Schnitte!! Sieht noch besser aus als im Katalog! Bin seeeehr neugierig wie sich das Teil faehrt. Lass doch mal von Deinen 
Eindruecken hoehren. Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung ob Fritzz oder Spicy...

Danke schon mal


----------



## S1las (16. November 2008)

Nimm das Spicy 
Wenn du auf die 09er Modelle wartest kriegst du sogar den Hinterbau in Carbon. Ob das ein Vorteil ist muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden. Ich versteh mich auf Alu besser .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. November 2008)

.


----------



## runterwetzer (16. November 2008)

naja, ganz so einfach mach ich mir das nicht. Ich will die Dinger vorher schon noch unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen ausprobiert haben. Versuche  da ganz neutral zu sein. Sind ja beides schoene Bikes. Das Fritzz the one ist zwar etwas besser ausgestattet als das Spicy 516 und 400.- ois guenstiger aber es kommt letztendlich auf das Popometer an... 

@S1las
in dieser Bikeklasse bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch kein grosser Freund der schwarzen Faser. Das Zeug ist sehr empfindlich gegen punktuelle Belastung. Haut man sich in die CFK Teile mal etwas scharfkantiges (reicht schon eine kleine Macke) kannst Du unter umstaenden die ganze Struktur, in diesem Fall der Hinterbau, in die Tonne hauen. Hab das bei Carbon Windsurfmasten schon oft gesehen: Das Teil achtlos auf den Strand geschmissen, Steinchen getroffen und beim aufriggen hats dann den Spargel zerrissen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

lb Stefan schrieb:


> .



.²

G.


----------



## Richi2511 (16. November 2008)

Hier noch 2 Bilder meiner letzten Ausfahrt...
*Einfach geil das Zesty durchn Dreck zu jagen* 










Hatte super viel Spaß, wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben  !!!!


----------



## S1las (16. November 2008)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> naja, ganz so einfach mach ich mir das nicht. Ich will die Dinger vorher schon noch unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen ausprobiert haben. Versuche  da ganz neutral zu sein. Sind ja beides schoene Bikes. Das Fritzz the one ist zwar etwas besser ausgestattet als das Spicy 516 und 400.- ois guenstiger aber es kommt letztendlich auf das Popometer an...
> 
> @S1las
> in dieser Bikeklasse bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch kein grosser Freund der schwarzen Faser. Das Zeug ist sehr empfindlich gegen punktuelle Belastung. Haut man sich in die CFK Teile mal etwas scharfkantiges (reicht schon eine kleine Macke) kannst Du unter umstaenden die ganze Struktur, in diesem Fall der Hinterbau, in die Tonne hauen. Hab das bei Carbon Windsurfmasten schon oft gesehen: Das Teil achtlos auf den Strand geschmissen, Steinchen getroffen und beim aufriggen hats dann den Spargel zerrissen.



Wenn du dich fuer das Lapierre entscheidest und wie ich kein Freund von Carbon bist wuerde ich dir zu den 08er Modellen raten. Die meisten 09er Modelle haben naemlich den Carbon Hinterbau, ausser die 316er Varianten.
Ansonsten kann ich ueber das Fritzz auch nichts schlechtes verlieren. Fahre selber auch ein Cube Bike und bin total überzeugt, sowohl von der Geometrie und der Ausstattung. Aber wie du schon gesagt hat: Popometer entscheidet .

@ Richi:
Glaub ich dir gerne. Dein Zesty sieht auch so aus als haette es seinen Spass gehabt. 
Naechsten Sonntag wirds aber auch geil !!!!!


----------



## Bergwerk71 (16. November 2008)

Cubereaction schrieb:


> Mein neues Spicy



Ganz feines Teil Dein Spicy!!!!Viel spaß beim Plattbügeln Deiner näheren Umgebung


----------



## Gign (16. November 2008)

Putz dein Fahrrad mal


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2008)

Einmal zum Therma Alu versus Carbon: Die erwähnten punktuellen Belastungen bei Carbon, die eventuell auftreten können, treten selbstverständlich auch bei allen anderen Materialien auf. Das Märchen vom aufribbelnden Carbonstrumpf ist passé. Carbon, solange qualitativ hochwertig verbaut, ist dem Material Aluminium in fast allen Bereichen überlegen. 

Die erwähnte "kleine Macke" in der Carbonstruktur, die zum Bruch führen soll, wäre im gleichen Fall auch ausreichend, einen Aluminiumrahmen zu zerstören, der aufgrund seiner höheren Kerbwirkung ebenfalls einreissen kann und das bei einem gleichwertigen Schlag auch tut.

Das eigentliche Problem ist nicht das Material, sondern Geschäftemacher, die auf Teufel komm raus billigen Chinamüll importieren. Dass solche Billigteile nicht halten, liegt auf der Hand.
Lieber mal nen Hunderter mehr ausgegeben, als dass man sich die Gräten bricht.


----------



## svensonn (17. November 2008)

Das mit dem Carbonhinterbau sind nur die Modelle 714, 914 und 916, alle anderen Zesty und Spicy haben kein Carbonhinterbau.

Bin mal gespannt wie steif der Carbonhinterbau ist und was er wirklich an Gewichtvorteil hat......... sollen 300g sein, schaun wir mal..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2008)

Die ersten 914 kommen in einer Woche...
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt...)))))


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Einmal zum Therma Alu versus Carbon: Die erwähnten punktuellen Belastungen bei Carbon, die eventuell auftreten können, treten selbstverständlich auch bei allen anderen Materialien auf. Das Märchen vom aufribbelnden Carbonstrumpf ist passé. Carbon, solange qualitativ hochwertig verbaut, ist dem Material Aluminium in fast allen Bereichen überlegen.
> 
> Die erwähnte "kleine Macke" in der Carbonstruktur, die zum Bruch führen soll, wäre im gleichen Fall auch ausreichend, einen Aluminiumrahmen zu zerstören, der aufgrund seiner höheren Kerbwirkung ebenfalls einreissen kann und das bei einem gleichwertigen Schlag auch tut.
> 
> ...


 
Das gefällt mir, das endlich mal einer das sagt, was wirklich elementar  in der Abwägung zu beachten ist.

Ich habe einen Renner aus Carbon ...ohne Probleme!

Ich hatte ein Trek Fuel top110 , mit dem ich 13000 km ohne Probleme gefahren bin.

Ich habe ein Rocky Element Team mit Carbonstreben ohne ein Problem in ca 7000 km.

Ich sehe auch kein generelles Problem von Carbon, würde aber da immer sehr genau differenzieren, für welchen Einsatzzweck man das einsetzt.

Ein Carbonlenker / -vorbau an einem Crosser bspw. wollte ich nicht haben, da sehe ich Alu als geeigneter, da keine Federelemente am Bike sind  und somit mehr Belastung eingeleitet wird.

Gruß Frank


----------



## runterwetzer (17. November 2008)

Oh jeh,

wollte natuerlich keinen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun brechen. Trotzdem moechte ich noch etwas hinzufuegen:
Ich habe ja nicht behauptet generell gegen Karbon zu sein ("...in dieser BIKEKLASSE bin ich ehrlich gesagt ... kein grosser Freund..."). Schon alleine weil ich beruflich viel mit diesen Werkstoffen zu tun habe verbietet sich das fuer mich. Ausserdem fahre ich selbst schon seit Jahren und vielen 1k Kilometern diverse Karbonteile spazieren - am Rennrad und wie bei fUEL auch ohne Defekte.

Eine Sache sollte man aber trotzdem beruecksichtigen. Kriegt ein Kohleteil durch aeussere Einwirkung mal nen Treffer ab ist oft nicht viel davon zu sehen. Dazu ein Beispiel: Bei einer Hagelsimulation an Flugzeugteilen uebersteht das Carbonbauteil den Test ohne erkennbare Beschaedigung, das Aluteil sieht dagegen fuerchterlich aus. Beim anschliessenden Bruchtest kollabiert das Kohlestueck aber fast explosionsartig schon deutlich unterhalb der Sollwerte, das Aluteil schaffts hingegen gerade so und gibt nicht so ploetzlich nach. Was ist passiert? Durch die kleinflaechige Belastung haben sich die verschiedenen Laminatschichten, von aussen unsichtbar, teilweise voneinander getrennt,
die Struktur verliert damit einen Grossteil ihrer Stabilitaet - trotz high end Verarbeitung. Bei unbeschaedigten Bauteilen ist es genau umgekehrt. Das Aluteil gibt schon nach, da hat sich das Karbon gerade mal warm geflext. Unter "normalen" Krafteinfluessen ist Karbon, wie das Papa Midnight schon erwaehnt hat, ein unschlagbarer Werkstoff. Fast uneingeschraenkt formbar, leicht, verwindungssteif und, nagut, etwas  teurer.

Fakt ist, dass dies alles auf sehr hohem Niveau stattfindet. Man muss seinen Kohlehobel also schon fiess in die Rocks prellen. Dann allerdings wuerde ich vorsichtshalber die Kohleteile austauschen (wenns den draufgefallen ist). Eine Beule im Alu laesst sich besser beurteilen und bedeutet nicht gleich das voellige aus. Ausnahmen bestaetigen die Regel... 

Nur: Warum wohl sind Ausfallenden aus Alu? Genaaaau, hier waehre die Belastung zu punktuell fuer Karbonteile. 

Im Rueckschluss auf Biketeile bezogen bedeutet das fuer MICH, dass man auf das Kohlezeugs am MTB besonders gut aufpassen sollte. Da ich das auf einem Enduro aber nicht immer garantieren kann, vorallem wenn Bock und Biker sich ueber die Richtung nicht geeinigt haben, lasse ich an so nem Rad lieber die Finger von.  

Verdammt, isn ziemlicher Aufsatz geworden. Also nix fuer ungut, viel Freude mit Euren Bikes (egal aus was) und genuch kluggeschi$$en von meiner Seite...

Salute
runterwetzer


----------



## clausi87 (17. November 2008)

ich seh das ganz genau so.
....is mit sicherheit auch eine frage des fahrweise. gerad leute die es mit dem enduro bergab richtig fliegen lassen sind mit alu auf lange sicht besser beraten.
wenn ich mein aktuelles bike anschau hat der hinterbau schon recht viel scharten im alu.stürze bleiben ja nicht aus.

mfg claus


das wird mit sicherheit ein glaubenskrieg.....


----------



## S1las (17. November 2008)

Ich wollte keinen Glaubenskrieg losbrechen oh Gott xD.

Das ist einfach nur meine Ansicht. ^^
Ich fuehl mich auf Alu einfach sicherer und da nehm ich die paar Gramm in kauf. Es sei nun einfach dahingestellt welches Material besser ist. Es kommt im Endeffekt darauf an auf welchem Esel es sich besser reitet.
Bei mir reitet es sich halt auf dem Alu-Esel am sichersten.
Ist bei jedem unterschiedlich 

mfg S1las


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. November 2008)

Wie gesagt, Alu muss ja nicht schlechter sein als Carbon. Ich fahre einen Saso Carbonlenker, weil ich genau weiß, wer das Zeug baut. Und bisher konnte ich mich immer drauf verlassen. Aber das soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass Lenker von Syntace (!) oder anderen RICHTIGEN Herstellern Müll sind! Ganz und gar nicht! Ich kenne kaum eine Firma, die so viel Wert auf Produktsicherheit legt!
Und "SCHWER" bedeutet nicht gleich "SICHER".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (18. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist nicht das Material, sondern Geschäftemacher, die auf Teufel komm raus billigen Chinamüll importieren. Dass solche Billigteile nicht halten, liegt auf der Hand.
> Lieber mal nen Hunderter mehr ausgegeben, als dass man sich die Gräten bricht.




alle großen hersteller beziehen ihre carbon rahmen aus fernost. man darf auch nciht vergessen dass das now know in fernost in sachen carbon liegt. die habe schon mit carbon rahmen gebaut, da waren wir noch mit stahl rahmen unterwegs. zudem kauft storck all seine carbon fertigteile in fenrost. aber man kann sich über das thema stundenlang unterhalten und imme rnoch nicht auf einen gemeinsamen nenner kommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. November 2008)

Da haste warscheinlich recht. allerdings kommen nicht alle Teile aus Fernost. Und selbst die, die dort produziert werden, können wahnsinnig große Qualitätsunterschiede aufweisen. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen darauf zu achten, dass die Teile, welcher Art auch immer, von einem unabhängigen Institut geprüft worden sind. In Zukunft sollen uns diese Ängste ja durch die DIN EN genommen werden, aber das dauert wohl noch.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (18. November 2008)

Sooooo ... wer von euch fährt denn ein Spicy in S, d.h. 42" und wohnt in München oder südlich davon und würde mich mal probesitzen lassen .... die Händler haben ja nüschtmehr in S rumliegen. Wär sehr sehr lieb


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. November 2008)

Diesmal kann ich nicht weiterhelfen...
Bin zu weit weg...


----------



## S1las (18. November 2008)

So als kleine Wiedergutmachung gibts no ein paar Pics von meinem Spicy












Den Kandel hoch : )


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> alle großen hersteller beziehen ihre carbon rahmen aus fernost. man darf auch nciht vergessen dass das now know in fernost in sachen carbon liegt. die habe schon mit carbon rahmen gebaut, da waren wir noch mit stahl rahmen unterwegs. zudem kauft storck all seine carbon fertigteile in fenrost. aber man kann sich über das thema stundenlang unterhalten und imme rnoch nicht auf einen gemeinsamen nenner kommen.


 

Trek baut Carbon in USA


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2008)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Sooooo ... wer von euch fährt denn ein Spicy in S, d.h. 42" und wohnt in München oder südlich davon und würde mich mal probesitzen lassen .... die Händler haben ja nüschtmehr in S rumliegen. Wär sehr sehr lieb


 

Hab ein Spicy  916 in  S wie schnell aber im Taunus


----------



## Axalp (18. November 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> Den Kandel hoch : )



Schönes Spicy. Ich bekomme auch etwas Heimweh. Aber musstest Du unbedingt das schöne Teil gegen einen Mülleimer lehnen...


----------



## S1las (18. November 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schönes Spicy. Ich bekomme auch etwas Heimweh. Aber musstest Du unbedingt das schöne Teil gegen einen Mülleimer lehnen...



Ich hab verzweifelt nach einem Stock gesucht aber keinen gefunden .
Das muss man sich vorstellen: Direkt unter einem Baum findet man keinen Stock S.S. Und an den Baum konnte ich das Bike nicht anlehnen. Habs mehrfach versucht. Ergebnis wollte mehrmals abhauen ^^"
Dann hat mich dieser Muelleimer angelaechelt und er - das muss man ihm lassen - war sauber . Also Bike drangestellt fertig aus Amen


----------



## Richi2511 (18. November 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> @ Richi:
> Glaub ich dir gerne. Dein Zesty sieht auch so aus als haette es seinen Spass gehabt.
> Naechsten Sonntag wirds aber auch geil !!!!!



Ja, Sonntag wird sicher der Hammer, hoffentlich kommen die vorhergesagten 10-15cm Schnee nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (18. November 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ja, Sonntag wird sicher der Hammer, hoffentlich kommen die vorhergesagten 10-15cm Schnee nicht...



Hehe also schneien solls :/ und das bei angenehmen -7 Grad xD.
Aber wir kaempfen uns da durch . Kauf mir jetzt dann noch schoene warme Schuhe fuer den Winter ( ich hoff mal ich find welche xD)


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2008)

Aber ehrlich...Das kannste mit anderen bikes machen, aber doch nicht mit nem Lapierre...Sadist...


----------



## woopy (19. November 2008)

So, heute gerade angekommen ... sieht doch sehr lecker aus:


----------



## woopy (19. November 2008)

Aach und Gewicht ist 12.6kg mit Pedalen in der Grösse 50 (grösster Rahmen)


----------



## clausi87 (19. November 2008)

sehr schickes bike...das farblich durchgestylte ist immer wieder toll anzuschauen.
was ist das eigentlich für ein blaues teil hinter den kettenblättern?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2008)

Das ist ein Schutz gegen Chainsuck.


----------



## Asha'man (19. November 2008)

Welcher dem Zesty auch sehr gut tun würde...ist einer der wenigen Nachteile von dem Bike. 

Kann jemand was zum Nachrüsten empfehlen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2008)

Da gibts leider nix. kannst dir aber ohne Probleme ein dünnes Alublech und doppelseitiges Klebeband nehmen. Wenn du die Strebe vor bekleben fettfrei säuberst (Isopropanol 100%) dann hält das auch gut.


----------



## woopy (19. November 2008)

clausi87 schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich für ein blaues teil hinter den kettenblättern?



Da ist noch die Folie aufgeklebt auf dem Metall gegen Chain suck ... muss ich noch weg machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2008)

Das Ding ist aus Niro. Mach ein bischen WD 40 drauf, dann bleibts so einigermaßen sauber...


----------



## fUEL (19. November 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Welcher dem Zesty auch sehr gut tun würde...ist einer der wenigen Nachteile von dem Bike.
> 
> Kann jemand was zum Nachrüsten empfehlen?


 
Ich hatte beim Spicy noch nie einen Chainsucker Aber einen eingefrorenen Umwerferzug. Also vor der Fahrt im Schnee einen dicken Pfropfen Fett  in den Zuggegenhalter drücken, damit die Brühe da nicht reinläuft, dann klappt es.
Ansonsten viel Vergnügen im Schnee


----------



## woopy (19. November 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ansonsten viel Vergnügen im Schnee



Wird morgen getestet. Leider muss ich für Schnee auf 2'000m rauf :-(


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2008)

Naja, ein chainsuck kann jeden mal erwischen. Und danach braucht man sich nicht mehr über so ein Blech zu unterhalten. Schon gar nicht bei Carbonstreben. Also lieber im Vorfeld ein bischen "feige" sein...


----------



## Trurl2000 (19. November 2008)

Feines Rad hast du da [email protected] Papa Midnight!
Sieht meinem Zesty nicht unähnlich aus.
Mich würde aber eine Nahaufnahme von dem (den?) Spacer interessiert.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passendem Spacer der konisch verläuft am besten aus Carbon.
Die serienmäßig montierten wirken sehr lieblos...

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2008)

Die gibts in den unterschiedlichsten längen von zB FSA. Wird meißtens für Rennräder benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (21. November 2008)

woopy schrieb:


> So, heute gerade angekommen ... sieht doch sehr lecker aus:




Wunderschoen .
Ein 916er ich beneide dich ;D.
Die Felge ist der Hammer . War die schon bei dem Bike dabei ?


----------



## woopy (21. November 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> Wunderschoen .
> Ein 916er ich beneide dich ;D.
> Die Felge ist der Hammer . War die schon bei dem Bike dabei ?



Genau so wie das Bike da steht war es im karton ... also alles 100% original.

ICh find besonders die Bremse absolut genial


----------



## S1las (21. November 2008)

Du Glueckspilz ^^"
Aber ich bin mit meinem auch mehr als zufrieden <3 spicy 516


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (23. November 2008)

Möchte Euch gern mal um einen technischen Rat bitten: Mein neues 08er Zesty 514 mit Sram X.9 Schaltwerk und Shiftern lief bisher absolut einwandfrei. Nach knapp 300 km gab ich es dann, wie vom Händler gefordert, in die Inspektion. Seither gibt es Probleme beim Schalten mit dem Umwerfer. Der Schaltvorgang läuft nicht mehr sauber ab. Beim Runterschalten kommt vor dem Wechsel häufig erstmal ein Rattern, zum Schluss oft noch scharfes Knacksen. Beim Hochschalten ist häufig erstmal etwas Schlupf, bevor der Antrieb dann greift, mehr oder weniger begleitet von knackenden Geräuschen. Das ganze bei mittlerem Ritzel hinten und minimaler Last.

War jetzt schon zum zweiten mal deswegen beim Händler, aber er bekommt es nicht mehr einwandfrei hin. Mal ist das Rattern mehr vom großen auf den mittleren, mal mehr vom mittleren auf den kleinen Zahnkranz. Mittlerweile hat er am Umwerfer herumgebogen und es sieht aus, als wäre an der Zahnkranzflanke herumgefräst worden.

Das Rad ist praktisch neu, wurde nie richtig beansprucht, da war alles in Ordnung! Ich habe Angst, nochmal auf fragwürdige Weise "nachbessern" zu lassen. *Wie könnte man da mal systematisch vorgehen*  (Der Zug geht einwandfrei, der Umwerfer bewegt sich gut und druckvoll.)

Wäre Euch sehr dankbar für hilfreiche Hinweise, denn so macht das Fahren gerade keinen Spaß !


----------



## Gschmakofazy (23. November 2008)

Selber Finger weg und Händler zwingen das ganze zu beheben (wird ja hoffentlich ein Zweiradmechanikermeister sein und kein umgelernter Maurer), notfalls die Kurbel bzw Kettenklätter auszutauschen (an denen des meiner Meinung nach liegt).

Wenn du jetzt selber daran rummachst, dann verwirkst du die Garantie ...


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (23. November 2008)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> (wird ja hoffentlich ein Zweiradmechanikermeister sein und kein umgelernter Maurer)


Tja... 

Bisher fand ich sein Vorgehen jedenfalls nicht so überzeugend. Noch ist der Schaden wohl auf Zahnkränze / Umwerfer / Kette zu begrenzen. Beim Kurbelaus- u. einbau geht's dann ja auch noch dem Tretlager an den Hals! Am Ende muss ich dann noch mit ihm drüber diskutieren, ob das Knirschen jetzt echt so gravierend ist oder nicht 

Bin da etwas in der Zwickmühle!


----------



## Richi2511 (26. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ein Kollege von mir verkauft sein Lapierre Zesty 514, will sich jetzt ein Froggy kaufen... Wer also Interesse hat einfach kurz melden...
Grüße Richi2511


----------



## mk1309 (27. November 2008)

Hi, ich hab' mir das jetzt mal alles hier durchgelesen, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand den Radstand und tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge von 'nem Zesty in 46er Rahmenhöhe sagen. Finde ich nicht auf der LP-Seite.
Danke.


----------



## woopy (27. November 2008)

mk1309 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab' mir das jetzt mal alles hier durchgelesen, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand den Radstand und tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge von 'nem Zesty in 46er Rahmenhöhe sagen. Finde ich nicht auf der LP-Seite.
> Danke.


----------



## mk1309 (27. November 2008)

Jo, das hatte ich auch gefunden, steht aber nicht alles das drin was ich suchte.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. November 2008)

@ Dr. Eckschleuder
Hört sich an, als sei dein Schaltauge verbogen. Ein Knacken oder rasseln oder ähnliches ist auf jeden Fall nicht ok.

@ mk1309
Radstand bei einem Zesty in L 1142 mm, Kettenstrebenlänge 438 mm, Tretlagerhöhe +- o mm


----------



## mk1309 (27. November 2008)

Danke schön!


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (27. November 2008)

@ Papa Midnight
Wenn hinten das Schaltauge verbogen ist, hat das Auswirkungen vorne auf den Umwerfer?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. November 2008)

Eigentlich nicht. Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass es hinten nicht passt. Aber wieso bekommt dein Händler das nicht hin? Is doch supereinfach, wenn man das schon ein paar mal gemacht hat! Wo wohnst du? Vielleicht kenn ich da nen Händlerkollegen der es besser bringt...


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2008)

is das mit dem rasseln jetzt weg???


----------



## Trurl2000 (30. November 2008)

@ Papa Midnight:
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie auf den Rahmen beim Lapierre?.
Vor kurzem bin ich hier im Forum auf eine Aussage gestolpert wo behauptet wird dass nach massiven Protesten seitens Kunden hat Lapierre eingelenkt und nu soll es 5 Jahren Garantie geben.
Ist das wahr ?


----------



## clausi87 (30. November 2008)

2 jahre garantie ....soweit ich weis


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2008)

Das hier sind die offiziellen Garantiebestimmungen von Lapierre.

So. Das war zu kompliziert. 
Also: es gibt auf alle Räder ab 2009er Serie 5 jahre Garantie.
Für die Modelle Froggy und DH 2 Jahre.

Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass damit keiner vor die Wand klatscht oder Wettkämpfe fährt.
Auf gut deutsch ist das so wie bei jedem anderen Hertseller auch.

Im  übrigen hat Garantie nichts mit Gewährleistung zu tun. Das ist wirklich etwas ganz anderes.

Ich hab meine etwas zu ausführliche Antwort von eben mal abgeändert, weil mein Briefkasten gerade überquillt.


----------



## clausi87 (30. November 2008)

> Die Garantie für unsere DH920 und FROGGY Modelle beträgt 2 Jahre bei
> bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch und erlischt beim Einsatz in Wettkämpfen.



tolle sache ... so ein schwachsinn... was endert sich den im wettkampf an der belastung...gerad beim dh model ,das ja für den wettkampf einsatz gemacht is,darf man nicht da für nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trurl2000 (30. November 2008)

Danke @Papa Midnight für die Ausführliche Information.

Ich hätte aber noch 2 Fragen:



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Für alle älteren Rahmen bis einschließlich Modelljahr 2008 bleibt die Garantiezeit
> von 5 Jahren für Hardtails und 2 Jahren für vollgefederte Rahmen bestehen.



Also doch 5 Jahre Garantie auf alle Zesty 2009?
Oder gilt diese Regelung ab einem bestimmten Datum?
Ich habe mein Rad (314 Zesty 2009 ) im Oktober bei einem authorisiertem Lapierre Händler in Frankreich gekauft und der Verkäufer hat nähmlich behauptet dass es nur 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt.

Es tut mir leid dass ich so nachhacke aber die Angelegenheit ist schon von Bedeutung.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2008)

@ trurl2000
Ab der Modellserie gibt es 5 jahre Garantie und vorher 2 Jahre. Dein Händler hat Recht. Diese 5 jahres Geschichte ist in anderen Ländern auch unüblich. In den USA zB gibt es lediglich eine 6 Wochen Garantie und gar keine Gewährleistung. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die Räder bei uns teurer sind als in den USA.
USA Rahmen der einzelnen Hersteller sind über die Rahmennummern zu erkennen und haben keinen Anspruch auf europäische Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsabwicklung.

@clausi 87
Natürlich darfst du damit DH fahren. Dafür wurde das gebaut. Allerdings erstrecken sich Garantien in den seltensten Fällen auf Wettkampfeinsätze. 

Eine Gewährleistung erlischt nie.


----------



## Trurl2000 (30. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ trurl2000
> Ab der Modellserie gibt es 5 jahre Garantie und vorher 2 Jahre. Dein Händler hat Recht.



Hmm irgendwie ein Wiederspruch in deinen Worten.
Mein Händler hat Recht obwohl es sich um eine 2009 Modellserie handelt?
Oder meinst du damit dass diese 5 Jahre Regelung nicht für Frankreich gilt
bzw ausschliesslich für Deutschland?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2008)

Oh, sorry. Irgendwie hatte ich das in der Pipeline, dass du ein 2008er Modell hast. Wenn es ein 2009er Rad ist, dann hast du selbstverständlich 5 Jahre Garantie. Ob sich das allerdings auch auf Räder erstreckt, die im Ausland gekauft wurden, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Richi2511 (1. Dezember 2008)

*So,
hab mal noch paar Bilder von der Lapierre Zesty/Spicy Winterausfahrt im schönen Schwarzwald mitm S1las...* 
War wirklich hammerschön aber auch genauso anstrengend bei dem Schnee


----------



## S1las (1. Dezember 2008)

Kann nur bestaetigen was Richi gesagt hat. War hammer geil und die Bikes machen jeden sch..ss mit  - ob sie wollen oder nicht  

@ Richi: Muessen wir mal wiederholen xD. Dieses WE solls schneien. Hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Dezember 2008)

Das erste Froggy kit ist da...))))))))))


----------



## S1las (1. Dezember 2008)

Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Dezember 2008)

Kommt morgen ))
Und dann kommt noch ne BOS rein )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## minitux (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin, 

habe seit 2 Monaten 1 Zesty 314 und bin soper zufrieden bis gestern. Nach mehreren Schlammfahrten ist unter diesen billigen Plastikring am Steuersatz wohl Dreck eingedrungen. Beim Lenken knirscht es jetzt und ein leichtes Klackern ist vereinzelt auch zu vernehmen, welches sich durch nachziehen des Steuersatzes nicht abstellen lässt. 

Hat hier wer ähnliche Erfahrungen? Fahre zwar gerne deftige Trails aber kein Freeride mit meterhohen Drops etc. Kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Dezember 2008)

Das kann schon mal passieren. Vorbau abschrauben, Steuersatz saubermachen und neu schmieren, fertig. Das hat auch nichts mit irgendwelchen Drops oder ähnlichem zu tun. Ein Steuersatz setzt sich oft erst nach einigen Kilometern in seine Endposition. Das sollte eigentlich nach der Erstinspektion weg sein. Mach zu dieser Jahreszeit ruhig ein bischen mehr Fett rein.


----------



## minitux (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin, Danke für den Tip! Aber eigentlich müßte das doch dicht sein. Mein alter Ritchey Vorbau hat 9 Jahre ausgehalten ohne das ich Ihn einmal fetten mußte und ohne das je Dreck hinein kam. Mich stört dieser Plastikring um den Steuersatz. 

Gruß minitux


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Dezember 2008)

Das kann fast überall mal passieren. Schau doch erst mal rein und überzeug dich davon, dass alles ok ist. Klackern sollte der nämlich echt nicht.


----------



## Rebell-78 (1. Dezember 2008)

S1las schrieb:


> Bilder Bilder Bilder




Hy,

hier noch was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267136&page=9

Algemein:

auch X-Controll biker natürlich. Wen es um Rahmen Qualität/Probleme/Garantie geht, haben natürlich X fahrer die meisten Erfahrungen!


----------



## svensonn (1. Dezember 2008)

@minitux

doch das kann leider sein, denn in den 3er Modellen ist richtig Schrott verbaut als Steuersatz, schmeiss den Schrott raus und bau dir einen richtigen Steuersatz mit Industriekugellagern ein.
Bei meinem 316 war das die erste Aktion als ich es aufbaute, denn original sind offene Kugeln verwendet ohne echte Dichtung....
Vielleicht macht es dir dein Händler auf Kulanz!
Das Problem dürfte bei fast jedem kommen, welche ein 314 o. 316 haben, und bei Wind und Wetter fahren und auch die Geräte im schroffen Gelände zügig bewegen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir einen Neoprenschutz um den unteren Lagersitz gemacht. Ersetzt die fehlende Abdichtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2008)

svensonn schrieb:


> @minitux
> 
> doch das kann leider sein, denn in den 3er Modellen ist richtig Schrott verbaut als Steuersatz, schmeiss den Schrott raus und bau dir einen richtigen Steuersatz mit Industriekugellagern ein.
> Bei meinem 316 war das die erste Aktion als ich es aufbaute, denn original sind offene Kugeln verwendet ohne echte Dichtung....



Schrott würde ich dazu nicht sagen.
Würde ich auf Weltreise (oder einsame Insel  ) mit meinem Rad gehen wäre ein Lager mit offenem Kugelring meine erste Wahl.
Ist ansich die lebenslängere Technik im Vergleich zu einem Industriekugellagen.

G.


----------



## Trurl2000 (2. Dezember 2008)

svensonn schrieb:


> @minitux
> 
> doch das kann leider sein, denn in den 3er Modellen ist richtig Schrott verbaut als Steuersatz, schmeiss den Schrott raus und bau dir einen richtigen Steuersatz mit Industriekugellagern ein.
> Bei meinem 316 war das die erste Aktion als ich es aufbaute, denn original sind offene Kugeln verwendet ohne echte Dichtung....
> ...



Dieser Steuersatz weckt auch mein Vertrauen nicht (Zesty 314).
Deswegen habe ich mich umgeschaut nach semi-integrierten (press fit ) Alternativen.
Das ist dabei rausgekommen :



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k437/a11616/orbit-z-integriert-weiss.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k437/a3149/zero-logic-wcs-press-fit-carbon-1-1-8.html

http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...15+mm?osCsid=9df015ce8377e721dd6975f4ae77722d

http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...eckel?osCsid=9df015ce8377e721dd6975f4ae77722d

Welche davon machen am meisten Sinn bzw welche könnt ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## minitux (2. Dezember 2008)

@svensonn
Sehe ich auch so! Das kann einfach nicht sein das so ein Schrott in der Preisklasse verbaut wird. Dann lieber 10â¬ teurer machen das Zeug. Ich war sonst von den Anbateilen am Lapierre ganz angetan. Sattel okay, Kettenschutz mit dabei, Unterseite Unterrohr ,mit Folie bekleppt, beim Fahrwerk keine Kompromisse...(achso mein HÃ¤ndler hat mir gleich die neuen Albert draufgezogen weil mit den CC Schluppe konnte ich nichts anfangen!)


----------



## Asha'man (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Zesty 714 hat sich am Hinterbau die Lagerschraube (rot eloxiert) deutlichst gelöst. Habs zum Glück gerade bemerkt. 
Weiss jemand, wieviel Anzugsdrehmoment die Lagerschrauben beim Zesty Hinterbau bedürfen? Spricht irgendwas dagegen die Schraube miit Loctite zu sichern?

Danke und Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## foes19 (3. Dezember 2008)

huhu,

gibts ne telefonnummer von einem deutschen lapierre support? sorry 4 offtopic !


----------



## Trurl2000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Es würde mich brennend interessieren die Einpresstiefe im Steuerrohr beim Zesty314 2009.
Papa Midnight würde es sicherlich wissen *erwartungsvollhinschau*


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Dezember 2008)

Tach...;-)
Erst mal @asha man: Ruf mich bitte morgen mal im shop an. ich lieg gerade faul auf meinem Sofa und habe ehrlich gesagt meine daten nicht zu Hause...0521.987 0 250

@ foes 19: es gibt keine Supportnummer in D. es gibt ja sogar nur zwei Aussendienstmitarbeiter und die sind für sowas echt nicht zuständig. falls du Fragen hast: oben steht die Nummer. Bin morgen ab 10:00 wieder im laden...

@ trurl: Du kriegst jeden "normalen" Steuersatz da rein. Wofür brauchst du die Einpresstiefe? is was kaputt?


----------



## Trurl2000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort Papa Midnight -das nenne ich Support 
Nein es ist nichts kaputt gegangen allerdings der lose und billig anmutender
Plastikring von dem eingebauten Steuersatz hat mich schon vom Anfang an genervt.Darunter haben sich schon Sandkörner angesammelt.
Und jetzt habe ich die Möglichkeit bei der ersten Inspektion gegen einen anderen auszutauschen.
Kostenlos meine ich natürlich nur Arbeitsaufwand
Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe es passt jeder beliebiger
semi-integrierter (zero stack standard) Steuersatz?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Dezember 2008)

Das geht. Ich nehm dann oft Ritchey WCS, Hope semi oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Dezember 2008)

bevor ich´s vergesse...
@asha`man: drehmoment 18-20 newton....


----------



## S1las (5. Dezember 2008)

@ Papa Midnight: Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootos von deinem Froggy :<
buetteeeee


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2008)

Traumhaft. Danke! Wollte dich nachher mal anrufen...dann beim nächsten Mal. 

Schön, dich hier zu haben.


----------



## Assfight (5. Dezember 2008)

svensonn schrieb:


> Hier mal mein gepimptes 316..... 13,9kg
> 
> Ich finde das wichtigste an diesem Bike sind die Griffe, festhalten und dann den Berg hinunter und SPASS haben..........
> 
> Das absolut genialste Trailgefährt!!!



Das schönste Lapierre hier 
Darf ich fragen wieviel du dafür geblecht hast?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Dezember 2008)

fast unverändert...
Kommen die tage noch mehr Bilder. Dann allerdings nicht mit nem handy aufgenommen sondern mit ner 450er...Bilder vom Froggy frame morgen.


----------



## svensonn (5. Dezember 2008)

@assfight

VIELEN DANK!!!

Ich denke so Summasumarum VK ca 4500 - 5000 

Bald folgen neue Bilder, denn der EX1750 darf auf mein bald, ich hoffe sehr bald, kommendes Froggy 718, seine Runden drehen

Aber der Ersatz für den EX1750 ist heute gekommen, der Crossmax SX ´09, der sieht noch viel besser aus als der EX1750.

Und der Crossmax SX ´09 senkt das Gewicht nochmal so um die 100g, da dieser LRS ja schon tubeless ist!

Stay tuned for the new pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (6. Dezember 2008)

@papa,

gibt es die elox rote Klemmen (siehe Unterrohr 2009-er Modelle) zum nachkaufen?

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2008)

@rebell
unser Außendienstler kommt gleich noch, dann frage ich ihn.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> fast unverändert...
> Kommen die tage noch mehr Bilder. Dann allerdings nicht mit nem handy aufgenommen sondern mit ner 450er...Bilder vom Froggy frame morgen.




Was sind denn das für Pedale?....und was wiegen die denn?
Ansonsten überdurchschnittlich schönes Rad

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2008)

Dankedanke...
Die Kundin war eben auch schwer entzückt.
Die Pedale sind von NC 17 und wiegen im Satz 400 g.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

Von NC 17 bin ich schon geheilt...hatte mal die NC 17 Magnesium, auch wegem dem Gewicht von nur 380g.

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2008)

@ rebell
Die eloxierten Teile kann ich dir bald besorgen. Dauert aber noch ca. zwei Wochen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2008)

und was ist an den Mag kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2008)

Montag kommt das erste Froggy 318 Komplettrad.


----------



## skatmann (6. Dezember 2008)

Ist das sein normales Verhalten ?

nonplusultra ::: Stühlingen schrieb:
> Hallo Stefan,
>
> jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!  Ich habe Dir bereits geschrieben, das ich den KSS diese Woche noch versende. Bis jetzt haben noch alle aus dem Forum den bestellten KSS erhalten. Das habe ich nicht nötig von Dir dumm angemacht zu werden, nur weil es etwas länger dauert.
>
> Ich werde dir das Geld zurücküberweisen - besorg dir den Kettenstrebenschutz woanders.
>
> Gruß
> Torsten
>
>
>
>
> Stefan  schrieb:
>> nonplusultra ::: Stühlingen schrieb:
>>> hast du mir eigentlich schon deine lieferadresse gemailt?
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>> Stefan  schrieb:
>>>> Hei
>>>> Ich warte noch auf meinen Strebenschtz fürs Spicy. Ist die Überweisung schon da?
>>>> Müsste sie eigentlich. Ist schon letzte Woche raus bei mir.
>>>> MfG Stefan
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>> Ich setze hiermit eine Nachlieferfrist bis zum 14.12.2008.
>>
>> Sollte die Wahre nicht bei mir oder das Geld nicht zurück auf mein Konto überwiesen sein , werde ich Strafanzeige wegen Betruges stellen.
>>
>> Knr:.....
>> BLZ:....
>> ......
>>
>> MfG Stefan 
Wenn die die Wahrung einer Rechtsposition als "dumm angemacht zu werden" ansiehst, ist das deine Ansicht. Ich würde das nur einem Kunden gegenüber nicht äußern, der das auch als Beleidigung auffassen könnte. Deswegen erwarte ich ein Entschuldigung für so einen Spruch. Werde den FAll  mal aus meiner Sicht im Forum darlegen, und auch deine heutige mail wörtlich übernehmen. Sollen sich die Leute dann ihr eigenes Bild dazu machen
Und ob alle ihre Sachen bis jetzt bekommen haben kann ich nicht wissen. Im Internet muss mal halt mit Fristen arbeiten.
Sind nicht alle immer so ok wie du wahrscheinlich
Aber am 25.11 zu sagen man hat den Strebenschutz und am 6.12 immer noch nicht geliefert zu haben finde ich schon seltsam.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deine Aussage vom 25.11.2008
Hallo Stefan,

den Strebenschutz habe ich.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deine Aussage vom 2.10.2008.
Hallo Stefan,

bitte keinen Streß wg. einem Kettenschutz. Ich werde ihn die Tage wegschicken.

Gruß
Torsten
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## capix (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann zum Thema Nonplusultra und Torsten nur folgendes berichten:
Ich habe am 30. November (Sonntag) eine Anfrage wegen dem KSS gesendet. Bekam eine Stunde später (Sonntag!!) die Antwort, Geld überwiesen, Antwort von Torsten: Kann einen Moment dauern.
Heute kam die Mail KSS ist raus.


Kann mich also wirklich nicht beschweren. ( Jetzt muss der KSS noch ankommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> und was ist an den Mag kaputt gegangen?



Nach zirka 2Monaten hat es mir den Pedalkörper irreperabel vom Lager abgerissen.
Ganz ohne Vorankündigung.
Bzw. fast ganz...waren schon nach 3Wochen ziemlich Wackelkandidaten ohne Nachstellmöglichkeit.
Bin dann wieder zu meinen rel. leichten MX 30 gewechselt und hab den Pedalleichtbau ganz aufgegeben

G.


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2008)

Man glaubt fast kss = Maschendrahtzaun..

dämliche sache, wenn internetthandel interne nettigkeiten dieser art nach sich zieht.

Schade, denn alle Beteiligten ärgern sich dabei.

Hatte die Tage auf der Homepage einse großen Internettanbieters aus dem Taunus eine Dura Ace 09 compact für 249  gesehen und diese direkt bestellt ( ansonsten üblicherweise mind. ein Hunni mehr) auf der Bestätigung hieß es: Preis noch ungewiss ca 370 .

Da ein Bekannter von mir dort arbeitet habe ich das hinterfragt und man hat mir gesagt es sei ein Fehler im System beim Eintragen passiert und so in etwa 370 sei der Preis.

Nun ich war auch etwas erstaunt, er hat mir aber versprochen dann doch so viel am Preis zu basteln wie irgend ginge so ich die nach dem Eintreffen abhole.

Mal gespannt was zum Schluß rauskommt aber ich denke wir bleiben trotzdem Freunde und die Welt geht für keinen unter.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ rebell
> Die eloxierten Teile kann ich dir bald besorgen. Dauert aber noch ca. zwei Wochen.



Sag bitte den Preis noch durch. 

Gruß

Reb


----------



## runterwetzer (7. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

was sind das eigentlich fuer Felgen auf den 518/318er Froggys? Kann diese Alex FR32 nirgends finden. Mich haetten vor allem die Abmessungen und das Gewicht interesseirt. Danke schon mal,

Salute
runterwetzer


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Dezember 2008)

@ ALLE ;-)

Die Preise für die eloxierten Teile bekomme ich in den nächsten Tage.

Micha


----------



## S1las (7. Dezember 2008)

@ Papa Midnight: Wunderschoenes Froggy ich beneide dich


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Dezember 2008)

äh, Danke, aber ich habs doch noch gar nicht fertig...


???


----------



## S1las (7. Dezember 2008)

"Bisher" siehts auf jeden Fall umwerfend aus.
Auf jeden noch viel Erfolg!
Wird bestimmt ein Traum von einem Bike.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Dezember 2008)

Mal schauen, wann die BOS Gabel lieferbar ist. Hope Teile sind schon da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wann die BOS Gabel lieferbar ist. Hope Teile sind schon da...



Mußt auf jedenfall sofort mal wiegen, die BOS Gabel.
Weil über des Thema kenn ich ja noch netmal Gerüchte drüber.

G.


----------



## runterwetzer (8. Dezember 2008)

Hat denn keiner ne Info zu Gewicht & co der Alex FR32 Felgen an den Froggys?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Dezember 2008)

Soll ja ne Tonne wiegen...:-(


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Dezember 2008)

Äh, ich meinte nicht die Felgen, sondern die Gabel. Das VR vom Froggy 318 hatte ich eben in der hand und fand das gar nicht so schwer. Sogar eher erstaunlich leicht. Leider an dieser Stelle keine Gewichtsangabe, weil unsere Waage zur Reparatur ist...


----------



## capix (8. Dezember 2008)

capix schrieb:


> Also ich kann zum Thema Nonplusultra und Torsten nur folgendes berichten:
> Ich habe am 30. November (Sonntag) eine Anfrage wegen dem KSS gesendet. Bekam eine Stunde später (Sonntag!!) die Antwort, Geld überwiesen, Antwort von Torsten: Kann einen Moment dauern.
> Heute kam die Mail KSS ist raus.
> 
> ...



Um das Thema noch mal aufzugreifen:
KSS war heute in der Post...


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Dezember 2008)

Zesty, Spicy, Froggy und DH sind aber immer noch so dicht am VPP dran, dass Lapierre die Dinger in den USA und Canada wegen eines Patenschutzes der Firma Santa Cruz nicht verkaufen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

Im Ernst?
Ist aber doch ne ganz andere Technik und hat doch mit VPP nicht wirklich bis gar nix zu tun oder seh ich da was falsch??


----------



## Asha'man (10. Dezember 2008)

Nach der letzten etwas heftigeren Schlammpackung muss ich mein Zesty gerade irgendwie generalüberholen. Das Lager hab ich auf 20nm nachgezogen. 
Ein XTR Schaltröllchen hat sich von seinem Gummi-Gleitlager verabschiedet (vermutlich dreck reingekommen) und jetzt kommen Alu Schaltröllchen von Tiso drauf.

Jetzt ist mir aber noch aufgefallen, dass mein Tretlager total schwergängig geht.  Muss ich wohl mal auseinanderr nehmen. Muss ich bei dem integrierten irgendwas beachten? Jemand eine Idee, was die Ursache sein könnte?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Dezember 2008)

@ LB Stefan: Die Hinterbauten sind von ihrer Technik her näher am VPP dran als am FSR.

@ asha`man: Ich würde die Schaltröllchen nicht aus Alu nehmen. Die Dinger sind mit ihren Industrielagern viel zu starr und verschleissen noch schneller. Nimm die Dinger von TACX. Kostet nen zehner und alles ist gut.
Schlamm ist nie gut. Zieh mal dein Lager raus und mach es sauber. Wenn du wie ein Großer gespielt hast, dann kann so´n Ding auch schon mal kaputt gehen...;-)


----------



## Asha'man (10. Dezember 2008)

@Papa: Hab ich schon bestellt die Röllchen. Bzw. sind auch schon bei der Post. Ich schau mal, wie lange die halten. Wenn nicht, werden die nächsten von Tacx. Bist nicht der erste, der mir die empfiehlt. Allerdings passen die rot eloxierten von Tiso so gut zu Speichennippel, Schriftzug, etc. 

Tretlager bau ich dann mal aus. Muss erstmal schauen, wer hier aus der Gegend mir das Werkzeug leihen kann. Bin nur für XT Tretlager ausgestattet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Dezember 2008)

Mit einem XT Werkzeug kannst du da nix machen. Allerdings kostet ein Einpresswerkzeug von Lapierre auch nur 30 oder 40 Euro. Auspressen kannste die mit allem möglichen.


----------



## Asha'man (10. Dezember 2008)

Moment, genau das wollte ich wissen.

Wie weit bekomm ich Kurbel/Tretlager denn demontiert mit normalem Shimano Werkzeug? Lapierre Tools bekomme ich hier sicher nciht ausgeliehen und 30â¬ fÃ¼r Werkzeug, was ich nur an diesem einen Rad benutzen kann...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Dezember 2008)

Die Lapierre Lager sind eingepresst. Die Lager ksoten 20 Euro und einpressen kann man die auch mit einer etwas massiveren Gewindestange wie etwa M 8 und zwei Holzscheiten. Funktioniert in etwa genau so wie bei einem Steuersatz.


----------



## Ronja (10. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Lapierre Lager sind eingepresst. Die Lager ksoten 20 Euro und einpressen kann man die auch mit einer etwas massiveren Gewindestange wie etwa M 8 und zwei Holzscheiten. Funktioniert in etwa genau so wie bei einem Steuersatz.



Dazu habe ich gleich mal ne Frage, ist die Kurbel eine "übliche XT" oder baut die breiter? Und zum einpressen könnte doch auch das Steuersatzwerkzeug herhalten, wenn man diese konischen Dinger rumdreht? Gruß Ronja


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Dezember 2008)

Das ist eine Standardkurbel. Die wären ja auch total bekloppt, wenn die bei Frau Shimano extra eine anfertigen lassen würden. Sowas machen nur Amis ;-)
Und was das Steuersatzwerkzeug angeht, dann klappt das bestimmt. Wenn du eins von Park Tool oder Cyclo hast, sollte das klappen.


----------



## Zesty (10. Dezember 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ein Kollege von mir verkauft sein Lapierre Zesty 514, will sich jetzt ein Froggy kaufen... Wer also Interesse hat einfach kurz melden...
> Grüße Richi2511


Hallo Richi2511
Hätte Interesse am Zesty deines Kollegen. Kannst du mir bitte mehr Infos und einen Kontakt geben an: [email protected].
Gruss, Zesty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zesty (10. Dezember 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ein Kollege von mir verkauft sein Lapierre Zesty 514, will sich jetzt ein Froggy kaufen... Wer also Interesse hat einfach kurz melden...
> Grüße Richi2511


 

Hallo Richi2511
Hätte Interesse am Zesty deines Kollegen. Kannst du mir bitte mehr Infos und einen Kontakt geben an: [email protected].
Gruss, Zesty


----------



## Ronja (11. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist eine Standardkurbel. Die wären ja auch total bekloppt, wenn die bei Frau Shimano extra eine anfertigen lassen würden. Sowas machen nur Amis ;-)
> Und was das Steuersatzwerkzeug angeht, dann klappt das bestimmt. Wenn du eins von Park Tool oder Cyclo hast, sollte das klappen.



Naja, um Verücktheiten ist man ja bei Shimano nie verlegen, besonders wenn es darum geht künstlich Inkompatibilitäten zu erzeugen.
Aber so ist es ja gut, dann kann man sie ja bei Bedarf mal tauschen, nicht das es gegenwärtig was zu bemängeln gäbe an der XT, aber man weiß ja nie.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Dezember 2008)

Shimano bauen immer nur soviel Mist, wie bei denen bestellt wird. ;-)


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2008)

Naja Shimano hat schon eine Position wo man auch mal sagen kann, nö des machen wir so nicht, weil ..... nicht kompatibel.... glump.... usw.

Aber man versucht ja auch irgendwo diese halbmonopolstellung zu bewahren auch wenn sich der Kunde dann mit dem ein oder anderen Produkt ärgert. 

Aber Schluss mit der Shimano-Diskussion. 
Ist ja ein Thema ohne Ende.


----------



## placeboworld80 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Ist das Froggy 318 schon irgendwo in Größe S vorrätig ?


----------



## clausi87 (14. Dezember 2008)

@placeboworld80
in bad harzburg steht ein 318 in rh 43....


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2008)

Und in Bielefeld steht auch eins...adresse steht unten
rahmenkit sind auch da. Froggy 518 kommt Dienstag, ist aber leider schon vergrabscht...


----------



## runterwetzer (14. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir steht seit Donnerstag auch ein 518er Froeschli. Ist aber meins . 

Fette Weihnachten und nen guten Drift,

runterwetzer


----------



## tuubaduur (15. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir ein Zesty 314 bestellt, es wird im Februar geliefert. Ganz schön spät, wie ich finde. Naja, da muss ich wohl durch.

Das mit dem Steuersatz ist mir bei der Auswahl gar nicht aufgefallen. Ist der wirklich so schlecht?

Und ich möchte gerne ein Aerozine X-12-FX Integralkurbelset in ROT an das Rad bauen. Was muss ich beachten, reicht das von der Achslänge her?

Danke für reichhaltige Antworten.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2008)

@ tuubaduur
Das Zesty kommt in KW 11. Das ist wohl eher März, was? Die Kurbel wird passen, wenn das Innenlager von Shimano passt. Sonst nicht.
Der Steuersatz ist gar nicht soooo übel. Bei unseren Rädern machen wir allerdings vor der Auslieferung eine zusätzliche Fettpackung rein, weil gerade bei diesem Wetter ne Menge Schmodder durch die Gegend fliegt.


----------



## tuubaduur (15. Dezember 2008)

@ Papa Midnight
ja, es kommt erst in KW 11, habe aber grosses glück, im unglück , das meind ealer schon vorbestellt hatte und es schon in KW 8 kommt. eigentlich egal, ist gefühlt viel zu spät.

zum thema kurbel, was muss den zu schimano passen? der durchmesser der achse? den finde ich leider nicht heraus!!

am zesty ist eine FOX 32 FLOAT FRL 140 MM verbaut. beim testfahren hat sie mir gut gefallen. das liegt aber auch daran das ich von ner alten Marzzochi MX komme. aber! ich finde keine infos zu der gabel, auch bei toxo gibt es die eigentlich nicht! welche FOX gabel muss ich den als "referenz" hernehmen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2008)

@tuubaduur
Wenn Lapierre den termin schon betsätigt haben, dann steht der. Eine der wenigen Firmen, auf die man sich verlassen kann, was solche Dinge angeht.

Die Innenlager beim Zesty sind integriert und auf den Shimanostandard ausgelegt. ruf die Mädels von deinem Kurbelhersteller doch einfach an. Die sollten wissen, ob das passt.

Die Gabel ist eine RLC nur halt eben ohne C...Compression / die Druckstufe...


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ ALLE ;-)
> 
> Die Preise für die eloxierten Teile bekomme ich in den nächsten Tage.
> 
> Micha



Hy,

es eilt nicht, nur nicht vergessen


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

Wird wohl erst was im neuen Jahr mit den eloxierten Teilen. Ich bekomme jetzt noch 6 bikes und dann ist ab dem 19.12. erst mal Pause bis zum 5ten oder so. Danach seh ich mal zu, dass das bunte Zeug rankommt ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

@ Dr. Eckschleuder
Ich poste das mal öffentlich, weil vielleicht auch andere dieses Problem haben.

"Jetzt war ich in 3 Werkstätten. Zwei hielten es zur Problemanalyse für ausreichend, die Schaltung einzustellen ohne mit dem Rad zu fahren. Die Schaltung ist richtig eingestellt, der Zug locker genug. Darin sind sich alle einig.

Der Dritte hat nach einer Fahrt mein Problem wenigstens erkannt. Er hat gemessen, dass die Kettenlinie 52 mm beträgt und meint, das sei die Ursache. Richtig wären 50 mm. Ich meine, wenn das die Ursache wäre, müsste das Problem eher am äußeren Zahnkranz auftreten, nicht am mittleren. Was meinst Du?

Ich hab mal den Umwerfer genauer betrachtet und festgestellt, dass er nicht parallel zum Zahnkranz verläuft, sondern unten nach außen zeigt. Werde ein Foto dazu ins Forum stellen. Das sieht nicht ok aus, oder?

Nur: Ist der Umwerfer schief oder der Hinterbau? Das Problem trat, wie gesagt unmittelbar nach der Inspektion auf. Der Mechaniker gibt an, er habe dabei vor allem die Schrauben nachgezogen. Könnte das die Ausrichtung des Hinterbaus verändert haben?"

-----------------------------------------------------

Kommt darauf an, mit welchen Drehmomenten er die Schrauben angezogen hat.
Ich denke aber nicht, dass es daran liegt. Der Umwerfer wird das Problem sein. Nicht die Kettenlinie. Völliger Unsinn. ALLE Zesty und Spicy kommen mit einem integrierten Innenlager, das nur EINE Position zulässt. Dann müssten ALLE anderen Räder das gleiche Problem haben. Fullies im Montageständer einzustellen geht nicht wirklich, da sie in diesem voll ausgefahrenen Zustand keinen SAG haben und die Kette nicht die richtige Höhe hat. Vor allem bei einem Lapierre, dass von haus aus mit viel SAG unterwegs ist. Poste mal ein Bild vom Umwerfer. Bitte von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (16. Dezember 2008)

Zum Umwerfer-Problem, das ich am 23.11. gepostet hatte: Hauptproblem ist, dass beim Runterschalten vorne vom mittleren auf den kleinen Zahnkranz die Kette am Umwerfer rattert, bevor sie den Zahnkranz verlässt. 

Ich hab mal den *Umwerfer* genauer betrachtet und festgestellt, dass er *nicht parallel zum Zahnkranz *verläuft, sondern unten nach außen zeigt. Hab ein Bild mit einer Ansicht von oben auf den Umwerfer angehängt. Das sieht nicht ok aus, oder was meint Ihr?

Nur: *Ist der Umwerfer schief oder der Hinterbau?* Das Schaltproblem trat, wie gesagt, unmittelbar nach der Inspektion auf. Der Mechaniker gibt an, er habe dabei vor allem die Schrauben nachgezogen. Könnte das die Ausrichtung des Hinterbaus verändert haben?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

Parallel ist was anderes. Aber gerade bei sowas kann es echt an Kleinigkeiten liegen. Ich tu mich jetzt echt ein bischen schwer, das anhand dieses einen Bildes zu beurteilen. Wenn das problem allerdings erst NACH der Inspektion aufgetreten ist, dann ist da ja wohl was falsch gelaufen, was? Ich hätte den Umwerfer eher ein bischen mehr nach innen ausgerichtet, als so, wie ich es auf dem Bild sehen kann. 
Durch das anziehen der Gelenkschrauben kann sich der Hinterbau nicht verziehen. Das müssten ja mehr als 10-15 mm sein, damit das am Umwerfer so dermaßen schief wird. Halte ich für sehr sehr unwarscheinlich bis unmöglich.
Komm vorbei. Ich stell dir das umsonst ein. Is wohl aber ein bischen weit, was?


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (16. Dezember 2008)

Da hatten sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten, daher ist der Text z.T. doppelt... Hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass jetzt jemand online ist. Hätt ich natürlich ahnen müssen, Papa *Midnight .*

Ja, vielen Dank für Dein Angebot, dafür müsste ich insgesamt 740 km fahren. Wenn ich völlig verzweifelt bin, komm ich nochmal darauf zurück .

Also (sorry für meine Unwissenheit), beim Umwerfer lässt sich durch *Einstellen* die Neigung ändern? Das würde mir wieder etwas Hoffnung machen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre bei Schellenmontage sehr einfach. Schraube auf und fertig. Bei einer BB Montage bzw einem baugleichen Umwerfer wie beim Zesty nicht ganz so einfach. Ich möchte jetzt aber keine falschen Tips geben. Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, was der Schrauber da so angestellt hat. Ich befürchte, wir drehen uns im Kreis.
Ich messe morgen mal die möglichen Toleranzwerte aus und melde mich nochmal.

jetzt leg ich ich mich ab...;-)


----------



## Fun Rider CH (16. Dezember 2008)

Endlich hier, mein neues Babe fürs Grobe   Kann den Rollout kaum erwarten!


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab mir jetzt mal das Zesty genauer angeschaut, und finde echt gefallen dran.Jetzt meine Frage, welchen Druchmesser hat die Sattelstütze bei den Lapierre Bikes?

Ciao


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

31.6 mm


----------



## woopy (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

beim Spicy ist einer schöner Schutz für den Hinterbau gegen Kettenschläge mit dabei. Ist so ein Neopren Ding ... hat das jemand dran verbaut?!? Irgendwie ist das Teil 1 cm zu kurz ... den Verschluss krieg ich nicht zu.

Eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm aber würde gut aussehen :-(


----------



## Asha'man (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Ding ist leicht dehnbar. Also einfach festhalten und den Verschluss lang ziehen. Ist zumindest bei meinem Zesty so.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

Passt schon.....ganz sicher!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (16. Dezember 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Zum Umwerfer-Problem, das ich am 23.11. gepostet hatte: Hauptproblem ist, dass beim Runterschalten vorne vom mittleren auf den kleinen Zahnkranz die Kette am Umwerfer rattert, bevor sie den Zahnkranz verlässt.
> 
> Ich hab mal den *Umwerfer* genauer betrachtet und festgestellt, dass er *nicht parallel zum Zahnkranz *verläuft, sondern unten nach außen zeigt. Hab ein Bild mit einer Ansicht von oben auf den Umwerfer angehängt. Das sieht nicht ok aus, oder was meint Ihr?
> 
> Nur: *Ist der Umwerfer schief oder der Hinterbau?* Das Schaltproblem trat, wie gesagt, unmittelbar nach der Inspektion auf. Der Mechaniker gibt an, er habe dabei vor allem die Schrauben nachgezogen. Könnte das die Ausrichtung des Hinterbaus verändert haben?



Ich hab mal bei meinem Zesty geguckt und gesehen, daß der Spalt viel breiter ausfällt. Hat evtl. der Mechaniker die kurel abgehabt und vor dem verschrauben nicht wieder richtig gegengezogen? Das würde auch die größere Kettenlinie erklären.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (16. Dezember 2008)

Fürs Foto hab ich den Schalthebel leicht betätigt, die gezeigte Spaltbreite sagt nichts aus. Wollte nur zeigen, dass der Spalt den Umwerfer entlang nicht konstant ist, sondern nach unten/hinten zunimmt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2008)

ich kappier das nicht, dass es bei euch da unten keinen gibt, der das reparieren kann! Als Schrauber kapituliere ich doch nicht vor nem Umwerfer! Schon gar nicht als Profi! Der Händler, von dem du das gekauft hast, steht in der Pflicht den Fehler zu beheben.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Dezember 2008)

Vielversprechende Ideen hat er nicht. Und nachdem er am Umwerfer herumgebogen hat und vorgeschlagen hat, an den Zahnkränzen etwas wegzufräsen, lasse ich das Rad dort nicht mehr aus den Augen!

Wie ist das denn bei den anderen Zesties: Haben die auch eine Kettenlinie von 52 mm? Steht der Umwerfer im Bereich von dem Innenwulst auch nicht ganz parallel zum Zahnkranz?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Dezember 2008)

Herumgebogen? Fräsen? Hallo? Gehts noch?
Der hat dir deinen Umwerfer geschrottet. Toller Typ... Kettenlinie ist doch egal. der glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass lapierre extra für dich ein Rad kaputtgebaut haben? oder doch? Wenn jemand an einem Umwerfer rumbiegt, denkt er das vielleicht schon...

Wer weiß?
Mein Angebot steht. Ich bau dir das für lau zurecht. Musst nur das Material bezahlen, falls nötig.

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Ronja (18. Dezember 2008)

ich habe jetzt mal die KL vermessen und festgestellt, daß das aufgrund der Konstruktion eine sehr fehlerträchtige Geschichte ist. Aber ich komme auch bei etwas zwischen 51 und 52 mm raus. Nur scheint das für den Umwerfer garnicht die Rolle zu spielen, da er ja eh an dem Punkt an der Schwinge sitzt.
Ganz parallel ist mein Umwerfer auch nicht, aber das ist er eh bei fast keinem meiner Räder und aus meiner Sicht auch nicht nötig und er ist bei Dir nicht so schief, daß es was machen würde. 
Ich denke Du solltest Dir wirklich jemanden suchen, der schrauben kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (18. Dezember 2008)

@ PapaMidnight: PN
@ Ronja: Ich denke mal, dass der Umwerfer etwas schief ist, bedingt, dass er auf dem großen Zahnkranz beim Runterschalten näher an der Kette ist, als beim mittleren. Das würde zum Schaltverhalten passen. Aber, da stimme ich Dir zu, viel ist es nicht.


----------



## placeboworld80 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lapierregemeinde


Nach einem SX Trail und einem kurzen Fehltritt (Ransom ) möchte ich mir wieder ein Lapierre zulegen. (Hatte schon mal ein X160) . Mein Einsatzgebiet: Enduro bis Freeride. Also kommen Spicy und Froggy in die Auswahl . Nun hab ich noch paar Fragen: 

1. welche Größe sollte ich beim Spicy nehmen ( bin 1,68m groß und Falle in die "Mitte")
2. welches Gewicht hat der FroggyRahmen? (hab was von 2990g+Dämpfer gelesen, aber wenn das 518 15,7kg wiegen soll, scheint mir die Angabe für den Rahmen optimistisch)

3. Spicy oder auf das Froggy warten? (Tour bis Megavalanche)



So, Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Rahmengewicht passt. Hab den ersten 718 im Laden hängen. Das 518 in L wiegt 15,8 kg (heute gewogen). Das 318 in M hab ich noch nicht an der Waage gehabt.

Du brauchst beim Spicy warscheinlich ein M. wenn du in Bikepark faxen machen willst ein S...
beim Froggy auf jeden Fall ein S


----------



## placeboworld80 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist das 718 ein S ? 

Warum ist es Gesamt so schwer? Alle Gewichte ausser den LRS kann man herausfinden. Ist der soo schwer?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Dezember 2008)

Jupp.
Aber hab da nur den rahmen. kein hammerschmitt.


----------



## runterwetzer (18. Dezember 2008)

Am besten probierst Du beide Bikes moeglichst zeitnah aus. Mir hat das Froggy besser gefallen. Es hinterließ einen deutlich stabileren Eindruck und entsprach damit meinen Vorlieben fuers derbe. Touren kannste damit problemlos fahren - bergauf wirst Du damit natuerlich keine neuen Rekorde aufstellen aber Du kommst damit ueberall hin und vorallem RUUUUUNTEEEEER!!!. Die Gewichtsangaben von Lapierre entsprechen zumindest bei meinem 518er den Katalogangaben. 15,88 kg ohne Pedale mit dem großen Rahmen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja, meine Rede. Is halt Bikeparktauglicher. Kannst aber mit nem Spicy auch nen backflip machen. Gibts Bilder von...


----------



## Asha'man (19. Dezember 2008)

@Papa: Wo gibts denn die Bilder davon?! 

Froggy...mhh ich spare auch schon. Entweder Froggy, SX Trail oder was mir sonst noch einfällt. Irgendwas für's Grobe soll im nächsten Jahr ins Haus.

Achso ich hab das Kurbel Werkzeug jetzt da, werde das Rad aber wegen Garantie zu einem Händler in Köln bringen. Cosmicsports ... hoffe die verstehen ihr handwerk. Ich mach ja eigentlich gern alles selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Papa Midnight:  Da kannste den 718 Rahmen doch mal wiegen, dann wissen alle Bescheid 

@ Ashaman: 09SX stand auch zur Wahl  , aber Lapierre ,wobei der Rahmenpreis schon eine Ansage ist


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder gabs, glaube ich, in der Mountain Bike. der Slogan von lapierre war"ein bike für alles" und das haben die dann ausprobiert. hab ich laminiert und fliegt hier irgendwo rum! Die muss ich aber später raussuchen. hab gerade noch 5 Lapierre bekommen. Schönen Tag noch!
Rahmen wiege ich dann später auch noch!


----------



## placeboworld80 (19. Dezember 2008)

Welche denn?


----------



## Anbipa (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
der Froggy 718 Rahmen wiegt 3600g incl DHX 5 Air.

macht doch mal im Hersteller bereich eine neuen Bereich auf.
ich kann euch mehr helfen.
3-fch schaltbare Ketten führung für Spicy  mache ich gerade.

schaut mal im fusion Forum freak nach ist fast gleich.

Euer Andy


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Dezember 2008)

@placebo

Die Bilder vom 516 waren in der FREERIDE vor ca. 2 Monaten. Schöner backflip über nen echt schicken sanddouble.


----------



## Asha'man (19. Dezember 2008)

So...kurz gefreut, dass die Bremse so schnell wieder da ist und dann ne böse Entdeckung gemacht. 

1. Formula Bremse kam sehr schnell wieder:

- Dichtungsring an Entlüftungsschraube Bremssattel fehlt. Dieser ist IMMER zu montieren. Bremse entlüftet, Ring ersetzt.

Schön, dass die Jungs das erkannt haben. Der letzte der da dran war, waren die. Bremse ausgepackt...überhaupt kein Druckpunkt. Also wieder entlüftet...diesmal kann man durchgehend entlüften. Es kommen immer bläschen...sie zieht also schneller Luft als vorher.

2. Das Lapierre ist hin...oder ich weiss jetzt, warum die Kurbel schwergängig ist:







Mehr Fotos von dem Kram in meiner Galerie. Super, so ein gewichts sparendes integriertes Tretlager und so ein leichter Rahmen. Wenn er hält...

Bin jetzt echt traurig. 2 Wochen Urlaub...kein Bike...wer weiss wie das mit der Garantie läuft und wann ich nen neuen Rahmen bekomme. Der aktuelle ist hinüber. 

Ich brauch ein zweites MTB...spare ja schon auf irgendwas für's Grobe. Jetzt ist Ausgabestop bis Geld für ein neues MTB da ist...


----------



## Daniel12 (19. Dezember 2008)

hab auch mal ne Frage: wieso bräuhte placebo... bei 1,68m Körpergröße das Spicy in M?
ich bin 1,79m groß und denke grade über das S nach. weil das M hat doch schon ein sehr langes Oberrohr, zumindest von den Daten 600mm!


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist im Text beschrieben. Unterschiedliche Fahrstile und Einsatzgebiete erfordern unterschiedliche Rahmen. Einfach ausprobieren. Ein Spicy hat in M, gemessen von Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker, eine Länge von 530 mm bei gekröpfter Thomson. Das ist vollkommen normal. Für Bikepark in S, für Touren in M.


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Dezember 2008)

@Asha

beileid. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. 
Lapierre ist kulant aber langsam.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2008)

Langsam? Geht so. Hab mal nen Sattel reklamiert und der war nach drei Tagen bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (20. Dezember 2008)

hi...der riss is echt übel.....
is das irgent einem anderen auch schon mal pasiert oder is das jetzt ein einzelfall das das tretlagergehäuse in die brüche geht?


----------



## Jennfa (20. Dezember 2008)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hab auch mal ne Frage: wieso bräuhte placebo... bei 1,68m Körpergröße das Spicy in M?
> ich bin 1,79m groß und denke grade über das S nach. weil das M hat doch schon ein sehr langes Oberrohr, zumindest von den Daten 600mm!



Also mein 513 hatte ich in L (das hatte eine Oberrohrlänge von 600mm, so wie die jetzigen M) und ich bin auch 1,80. Dazu kommt, dass ich eine Frau bin und sehr lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper habe. Mit dem Bike war ich generell zwar sehr zufrieden, hatte anfangs aber auch nicht so wirklich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da es mein erstes war. Auf Dauer kam es mir aber schon sehr lang vor, vor allem wenn man mal auf anderen Bikes gesessen hat. Im Vergleich muss ich jetzt sagen, dass es sich mit einem kürzeren Oberrohr auch auf Touren, gerade wenn man gerne und viel Trails fährt, besser fahren lässt. 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Asha'man (20. Dezember 2008)

Das Bike ist jetzt bei Cosmos Bikes in Köln. Bin echt froh, dass es mittlerweile Händler in der Nähe gibt. Wäre zwar lieber beim Verkäufer gewesen, aber der ist 150km weit weg.

Ich bin mir recht sicher hier noch einen am Tretlager gebrochenen Zesty Rahmen gesehen zu haben. Finde ich nur nicht mehr.


----------



## capix (20. Dezember 2008)

Der andere Rahmen war hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5051851&postcount=414


----------



## clausi87 (20. Dezember 2008)

nich das sich zu ner epedemie entwicklet.....ich hoffe für dich das das mit der garantieabwicklung schnell und problemlos über die bühne geht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Dezember 2008)

Sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. Insbesondere weil man da, Integrationswahn sei dank, nix ändern kann. Auch bei einem Austauschrahmen ohne Verstärkung hätte ich Bedenken...


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Dezember 2008)

Anbipa schrieb:


> *macht doch mal im Hersteller bereich eine neuen Bereich auf.
> *
> 
> Euer Andy



Fände ich super. Der Anstoß müsste aber eher seitens Hersteller/Händler kommen, oder?


----------



## Asha'man (21. Dezember 2008)

Super, danke für den Link. Wie hast du den wieder gefunden? Ich hab mal grob durch den Thread geklickt...erfolglos.
Hab Vovin mal angeschrieben.

Nächste Woche weiss ich evtl. mehr. Sonst wohl erst nach Weihnachten.

Für den Händler Bereich muss sich der Lapierre Vertrieb Deutschland erwärmen.


----------



## petzl (22. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Breite des Innenlagers beim Froggy sagen? Finde dazu nirgends Angaben. Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Dezember 2008)

Heute Ursachenforschung an Zesty getrieben, da meine Kurbel ziemlich schwergengig ist.

Und das hier gefunden:






[/URL][/IMG]

Das kleine Kettenblatt berührt den Rahmen/Lagergehäuse. Auch ohne Kette ist es schwegengig. 
Sehe mom. nur ein Möglichkeit, Kurbel, Kettenblätter runter und das kleine Kettenblatt unterhalb der Schrauben etwas abfeilen.

Was meint ihr?


PS

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi!!!
Habe die Race Face Evolve auf meinem Zesty 714 vund das selbe Problem,habe das kleine Kettenblatt ganz weg gelassen.
Werde mir mal die Race Face Carbonkurbel drauf machen mal sehen ob es klappt,ansonsten bleibt nur das von Lapierre verbaute Shimano zeug übrig.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Dezember 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Heute Ursachenforschung an Zesty getrieben, da meine Kurbel ziemlich schwergengig ist.
> 
> Und das hier gefunden:
> 
> ...



Du hast aber nichts verändert? Dann würde ich das beim Händler reklamieren! Kann ja nicht sein das du am Kettenblatt feilen musst...


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Dezember 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Du hast aber nichts verändert? Dann würde ich das beim Händler reklamieren! Kann ja nicht sein das du am Kettenblatt feilen musst...



Ne es ist original so. 
Hatte ohne Kette gedreht und es ist nicht "nur" die Farbe was da berührt wird. Kann mir gut vorstellen, das Berg hoch durch die Kettenspannung noch schwergengiger wird.

Mein Hädler (wo ich das Bike kaufte ist 140km entfernt)  und ich glaube nicht das Lapierre wegen sowas eine neue Rahmen spendiert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2008)

Das ist auch nicht das Problem von Lapierre. Es liegt ja kein Fehler in Material oder Verarbeitung vor. Und warum den Rahmen reklamieren? Reklamier doch die Kurbel. Denn die passt ja schliesslich nicht. (Nur mal so als Denkanstoss.;-)
Es spricht im übrigen nichts dagegen, ein bischen vom Kettenblattzapfen abzunehmen. Hauptsache du machst das nicht mit ner Kettensäge...


----------



## placeboworld80 (23. Dezember 2008)

Was für einen ISCG Standart haben eigentlich die Spicys? Old oder 05 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (23. Dezember 2008)

@ Rebell-78: War die Kurbel serienmässig so verbaut? Dann ist es mE doch ein Problem von Lapierre oder zumindest vom ausliefernden Händler...


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht das Problem von Lapierre. Es liegt ja kein Fehler in Material oder Verarbeitung vor. Und warum den Rahmen reklamieren? Reklamier doch die Kurbel. Denn die passt ja schliesslich nicht. (Nur mal so als Denkanstoss.;-)
> Es spricht im übrigen nichts dagegen, ein bischen vom Kettenblattzapfen abzunehmen. Hauptsache du machst das nicht mit ner Kettensäge...



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wurde das Rad so serienmäßig ausgeliefert (oder?). Wessen Problem sollte es sonst sein?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sind hier Race Face Kurbeln nachträglich verbaut worden. Das sieht mir stark nach Torxschrauben aus. Sowas gibt bei Shimpanso eigentlich nicht...Sieht eher aus wie FSA. Warten wir doch erst mal ne Antwort ab.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sind hier Race Face Kurbeln nachträglich verbaut worden. Das sieht mir stark nach Torxschrauben aus. Sowas gibt bei Shimpanso eigentlich nicht...Sieht eher aus wie FSA. Warten wir doch erst mal ne Antwort ab.



XTR hat Torxschrauben...was ich voll uncool finde.

G.


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> XTR hat Torxschrauben...was ich voll uncool finde.
> 
> G.



Meine SLX auch, offensichtlich hat Shimano umgestellt.


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2008)

xt auch


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2008)

Was sagt denn jetzt dein Dealer zu dem Problem? Konntest du das schon ansprechen?


----------



## james.fox (25. Dezember 2008)

Bitte haltet uns auf dem laufenden wegen dem Riss im Tretlager!!
Ich habe nämlich bis vor kurzem geplant ein Zesty 514 '09 zu kaufen. 
Jedoch ist diese Tretlager-Sache für mich ein absolutes Totschlag-Argument gegen das Zesty. 
Nur 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen und dann evtl später Brüche/Risse bei einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse? Nicht ok.
Ich habe mich eigentlich von der Optik her total in das Zesty verliebt, aber jetz muss ich mich wohl nach etwas anderem umsehen.
Grüße max


----------



## carrom (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, ob ein 2.4er Fat Albert oder 2.4er Big Betty auf der Crossmax SX mit dem Spicy funktionieren? Oder mir eine Reifenempfehlung für Lavagestein/trockenen Boden geben?
Im Moment ist ein 2.4er MK UST montiert.

vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2008)

Ab den 09er Modellen hast du eh 5 jahre Garantie. Wir haben bisher allerdings noch nie Probleme mit diesen Innenlagersystemen gemacht. Und so ein paar von unseren Kunden bringen ein recht abgefahrenes Eigengewicht und eigentümliche Fahrstiles mit sich...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereaction (27. Dezember 2008)

Mein Spicy mit neuem LRS und Reifen


----------



## clausi87 (27. Dezember 2008)

sehr schick ....jetz noch nen anderen vorbau und dann is es nazu perfekt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2008)

"Weiß ist eine Farbe im allgemeinen Sinn. Im engeren Sinne gehört diese, wie Schwarz und Grau, zu den unbunten Farben und stellt somit die 'hellste unbunte Farbe' dar..."

Wie schön, dass man alles zerreden kann. Das bike sieht geil aus!


----------



## S1las (28. Dezember 2008)

Waere mein Spicy in Weiss erhaeltlich gewesen haette ich es sofort gekauft. Ich bin sowas von neidisch :<
Viel Spass mit dem Bike 
Btw.: Wie faehrt es sich mit den Big Bettys. Habe selber die Fat Albert. Wuerde mich echt interessieren, da mir mein Dealer gesagt hat die waeren ein bisschen zu "fett" fuer mein Bike O.O

PS: Wir koennen gerne tauschen falls du an einem schwarzen Spicy 516 interessiert bist XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

carrom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, ob ein 2.4er Fat Albert oder 2.4er Big Betty auf der Crossmax SX mit dem Spicy funktionieren? Oder mir eine Reifenempfehlung für Lavagestein/trockenen Boden geben?
> Im Moment ist ein 2.4er MK UST montiert.
> ...



Also auf ner singletrack funktioniert ein betty super gut. Big betty ist aber nur bei einigermaßen flowigen trails eine empfehlung wert. Bei sehr rauen bedingungen macht er wenn er bisschen abgefahren ist relativ schnell schlapp. Also durchstiche sind dann schon sehr schnell mal drin.


----------



## carrom (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## mk1309 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi, kann mir hier evtl. jemand das reine Rahmengewicht vom Zesty und vom X-Control nennen?
Rahemenkits gibt es von denen doch nicht,wenn ich richtig informiert bin,oder?

Danke


----------



## S1las (28. Dezember 2008)

So viel ich weiss wird das Froggy als Rahmenkit verkauft. Wie es mit den anderen steht weiss ich auch nicht :/.


----------



## clausi87 (28. Dezember 2008)

soweit ich weis gibts das spicy,froggy,dh und das pro race hardtail als kit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollten die da nicht reinpassen?


----------



## S1las (28. Dezember 2008)

Ka. frag ich mich inzwischen auch, aber ich bin mit meinen Fat Albert ganz zufrieden x)


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Dezember 2008)

Clausi hat übrigens Recht. Es gibt nur diese 4 Rahmenkits.

Und es passen sogar Maxxis 2.5"...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Clausi hat übrigens Recht. Es gibt nur diese 4 Rahmenkits.
> 
> Und es passen sogar Maxxis 2.5"...



Ein 2.5 maxxis ist ja auch schmaler als ein 2.4 betty! Den 2.5 maxxis minion hab ich ja sogar ins slayer rein bekommen. Ist kein vergleich zu nen 2.4 betty


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja, eigentlich ist es die Bauhöhe der Reifen, die den Unterschied machen. Schwalbe hat von Haus aus ein sehr großes Volumen.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ist es die Bauhöhe der Reifen, die den Unterschied machen. Schwalbe hat von Haus aus ein sehr großes Volumen.



Ja das merkt man vor allem beim Aufpumpen.
Bei so nen Betty pumpt man sich echt nen Ast!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja das merkt man vor allem beim Aufpumpen.
> Bei so nen Betty pumpt man sich echt nen Ast!!!



Und des wo man dabei eh meistens im Wald unterwegs ist und man schon genügend Äste hätte.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und des wo man dabei eh meistens im Wald unterwegs ist und man schon genügend Äste hätte.
> 
> G.



Ja dann hat man zumindest noch nen reserve Ast


----------



## mk1309 (29. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Clausi hat übrigens Recht. Es gibt nur diese 4 Rahmenkits.



Naja,ich werde wohl eh nen Kompletrad nehmen, da ich gerade 2 sehr günstige Angebote habe. Aber weiß trotzdem jemand das reine Rahmengewicht der beiden Bikes? Ich habe bisher nichts gefunden im Netz.


----------



## clausi87 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich hab auch noch mal geschaut ..bis auf eine wage angabe von 2700g bei zesty hab ich nichts gefunden.ich denk ber das es durchaus hinkommen kann....


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2008)

ein spicy von 08 wiegt incl innenlager ca. 3.05 kg. Rahmengröße 50.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ein spicy von 08 wiegt incl innenlager ca. 3.05 kg. Rahmengröße 50.



Er wollte natürlich "mein" und nicht "ein" schreiben...immer diese Elektonikerfutzzis

G.


----------



## rocsam (30. Dezember 2008)

..ich hab für Spicy und Froggy auch einen Reifentipp: Schwalbe MUDDY MARY in 2,35 oder sogar 2,5!  (Freeride-Faltversion)....das Beste, was ich je gefahren bin- auf jeden Fall besser wie Fat Albert und Big Betty und die ganzen Maxxis-Brüder, von Conti gar nicht erst zu reden....


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2008)

Fahre ich in 2.35" im Winter auf dem Zesty. Bin auch sehr zufrieden...wo man mit den Nobbys zittert, weil es nasse Wurzeln und eine dünne Matschschicht hat, da fährt man mit den Mary locker durch. Klar sind auch zwei völlig verschiedene Reifen. Nobby kommt im Sommer aber wieder drauf...rollt einfach unglaublich gut und im trockenen ist der immer noch sehr gut.

2.5" MM teste ich demnächst dann hoffentlich auch...auf dem neuen Spielzeug (danke Papa!!!).


----------



## LC4Fun (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich gehöre jetzt fast dazu  hab heute mein 514er bestellt. Mal sehen wann es dann kommt. 

Bei der Rahmengröße habe ich mir mit meinen 180cm echt schwer getan. Bin heute morgen nochmals ausgiebig 46er und 50er im Vergleich gefahren. Der 50er vermittelt mehr laufruhe und löst beim testen auf Asphalt das bessere Gefühl aus... Habe mich dann aber doch für das wendigere 46er entschieden - das Bike soll ja schließlich nicht auf Asphalt sondern im Wald glänzen 

Ich lass gleich auf Alberts umrüsten. Mein Händler rät eindringlich zu Alberts mit Schlauch... Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit schlauchlos - höre aber seither eigentlich nur Gutes. Wie fahrt Ihr Eure Zesty & Spicy denn?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2008)

Schlauchlos und Milch = rundum sorglos.

Etwas schwerer, aber in 2500km mit dem Zesty keinen Platten. Das hatte ich früher anders. Jetzt muss ich nur den anderen aus der Gruppe beim Schlauch wechseln helfen.  Dazu kannst du weniger Druck fahren und hast mehr Grip.

Nachteil: Beim Reifenwechsel musst du die Milch vorsichtig aus dem einen, in den anderen Reifen bekommen. Das ist mühselig, aber machbar. 

Schlauch nimmst du trotzdem mit auf Tour und wenn dir doch was passieren sollte, ziehst du dir eben den Schlauch ein. Also ich bin auf jeden Fall für UST und ärger mich, dass das neue Spielzeug kein UST hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2008)

Die zweite Lapierre Seite ist bekannt?

http://lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009


----------



## clausi87 (30. Dezember 2008)

jup...bin den tag auch schon mal drauf gestoßen...sieht viel besser aus als der alte auftritt.


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Dezember 2008)

ohne scherz aber die franzosen ham doch echt langeweile. ne waschanleitung fürs spicy.


----------



## clausi87 (30. Dezember 2008)

die essen ja auch frösche....


----------



## woopy (30. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal aus reiner Neugier:

Könnte ich an meinem Spicy 916 eine FOX DHX AIR verbauen?!?


----------



## clausi87 (30. Dezember 2008)

geht auf alle fälle ...


----------



## woopy (30. Dezember 2008)

clausi87 schrieb:


> geht auf alle fälle ...



dass wär ne Überlegung Wert ....


----------



## Richi2511 (30. Dezember 2008)

clausi87 schrieb:


> geht auf alle fälle ...



*Sieht richtig schick aus!!!  
*


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die Franzosen bei Lapierre haben auf jeden Fall Humor. 

Die Waschanleitung, der Exit Hinweis, etc. sind auf jedem Zesty, Spicy und Froggy drauf. Ich find's immer wieder nett. Ohne hätte ich das Zesty fast faltenfrei gebügelt...

DHX im Spicy sieht wirklich gut aus. Gut, dass genug Platz zum Oberrohr ist. Mein neues Spielzeug hat auch nen DHX...bin gespannt, wie gut der funktioniert...der is soooo lang...  Hab ich das schon gesagt? DANKE PAPA MIDNIGHT! 

Papa ist übrigens auch im echten Leben so nett und hilfsbereit, wie im Forum! Bei dem vergeht die Zeit, wie im Flug. Genug hübsche Bikes zum bestaunen und genug lustige Stories kann er auch erzählen.  Hoffentlich macht er bald ne Zweigstelle in Düsseldorf auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (30. Dezember 2008)

das bekommste du den für ein spielzeug...ein froggy oder odhc gleich das dh?


----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

Könnt ihr mir Bitte ein par eindrücke/Fahrberichte zum 518 Froggy vs. 516 Spicy Liefern?
Froggy: ist das Rad Kippelich wegen des Hohen Schwerpunkts?
wie ist es auf engen Berg Trails?
welcher Laden in München hat eins in S zu Fahren da?

Danke im Voraus!

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, aber das mit ner Zweigstelle wird schwierig. Es sei denn, da draussen ist jemand, der ein Mittel gegen Schlaf und Essen erfunden hat. Dann können wir drüber reden


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab ein 518 neben mir im Zimmer stehen. Heute erste Ausfahrt bei mir um die Ecke auf der "Mini (und damit meine ich mini) Dirt Line" bei uns im Wald. Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut...macht richtig Spass. In der Luft merkt man das Gewicht gar nicht mehr. 
Federweg der Van nutze ich auch komplett aus. Bei der 32er Float muss ich für die letzten 2cm schon sehr harsch zur Sache gehen und dafür ist mir das Zesty zu schade. Stahlfeder-Gabel ist sehr nett! OST funktioniert, wie erwartet auch mit viel Federweg.

Zum pedalieren muss ich den Sattel schon min. auf Lenkerhöhe oder knapp drüber ziehen. Dann gehts aber auch.

An die Plattformpedale muss ich mich gewöhnen. Werde vorerst nicht ohne Schienbein-Schoner fahren.  Sieht bestimmt blöd aus, wenn ich völlig in Gedanken versuche auszuklicken oder bergauf dann doch mal ziehe und danach rumhampel und das Pedal suche...Klickpedale vermisse ich bisher am meisten. Zumal ich sonst wirklich alles eingeklickt fahre und immer raus komme. Aber das man nicht mehr einklicken muss hilft bergab ungemein, wenn man nur einen kurzen Anlauf hat oder schon mitten am Berg steht.

@hopfer: Schwerpunkt könnte niedriger sein, ist aber gar nicht sooo schlimm. Kippelig ist das Froggy sicher nicht. Dafür sorgen der lange Radstand und der flache Lenkwinkel...eher das Gegenteil, es könnte etwas wendiger sein. Das 43er 318 hat mir besser gefallen. Schön wendig und irgendwie ... leichtfüssiger. So bescheuert, wie sich das anhört, weil es ja ein paar kilo mehr auf den Rippen hat. Bin aber beide nur sehr kurz in der Stadt im Vergleich gefahren. Das 43er hätte ich aber nirgendwo mehr hin pedalieren können, bzw. das wäre ein zu große Kompromiss geworden. Sattelüberhöhung wäre deutlich und meine Knie kommen in Kurven an den Lenker (im Sitzen). Träge ist das 48er aber auch nicht...macht Spass damit schnell um die Bäume zu zirkeln. Auf vereistem Waldboden funktionieren die Rubber Queen übrigens sehr gut.

Das alles nur der erste Eindruck...hoffe die Beschreibung ist für euch nützlich.  Wenn ihr mehr wollt, müsst ihr die nächsten größeren Ausfahrten abwarten.

@Papa: Stell dich nicht so an.  Wenn mir die Software Entwicklung zu blöd wird, dann schmeiss ich auch den Laden hier.


----------



## runterwetzer (30. Dezember 2008)

Habe mein 518er in den letzten zwei Wochen auch auf längeren Touren bewegt. Kann im wesentlichen die Fahreigenschaften von Asha´man bestätigen (auch den Umstieg auf die Flats  ). 
Im Vergleich zum 516 hat es mir schon bei meiner ersten Probefahrt einfach besser gefallen. Das 516 wirkt zwar leichtfüßiger aber auch irgendwie nervöser (nicht mit "wendiger" verwechseln) und nicht so unzerstörbar. Auf der Straße fühlt sich das 518 zwar erst mal etwas behäbiger an aber im Dreck bei hoher Geschwindigkeit läuft es super kontrolliert und ist richtig kurvengeil. Insofern war es für mich eine leichte Entscheidung. Einzig der Vorbau wird einem etwas längeren mit 70 mm weichen müssen. Bin ein recht langer Bub und brauche etwas mehr Platz für meine Knie.
Die gestrige 3,5 h Tour, diesmal zusammen mit einem HTfahrer, hat mir gezeigt: man kommt mit der richtigen Technik und etwas mehr Anstrengung überall mit rauf. Kann also sagen: das Froggy ist Tourentauglich!


----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Antworten könnt ihr mir noch sagen:

-wie sieht es mit Wippen aus? ist das mit der Plattform des DHX Air komplett zu unterdrücken?
-Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie gut das Froggy für enge Berg Trails geeignet ist? => hr versetzen ist Pflicht; viel Geröl ; Hohe Stufen; = S3-S4
- wie viel Höhen Meter sind drin? ich bin das Spicy am Gardasee gefahren und muss sagen, das ding ging bergauf wie ein CC Renner 
-hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich das Froggy in München Probefahren/kaufen kann?

Danke schon mal!

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (30. Dezember 2008)

so, jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Frage: Hab bei nem Händler noch ein 2008er Zesty 714 in meiner Grösse aufgetan (3000 Euro), und schwanke jetzt zwischen einem Canyon AM 9 (2009) und eben diesem Bike. Nachteile die ich sehe gegenüber Canyon

- Float statt Talas (nicht absenkbar)
- schwerer LRS XT (statt DT Swiss 1750)
- keine Flaschenhalter für Transalp

Was mir schon extrem gut gefällt: Eigenwilliges Design, Lapierre fährt nicht jeder. Bin heute kurz probegefahren, aber nur aufm Parkplatz. 
Ich werd jetzt hier mal den Fred komplett durchlesen, aber ein paar Meinungen wären nett, insbesondere auch zum Vergleich des Hinterbau's zum klassischen Canyon Viergelenker.

Vielen Dank,

.t


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2008)

Lass die Finger vom Canyon. Offensichtlich macht dein Dealer dir ja nen guten Kurs fürs Lapierre. Schlag zu!


----------



## Bergwerk71 (30. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> so, jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Frage: Hab bei nem Händler noch ein 2008er Zesty 714 in meiner Grösse aufgetan (3000 Euro), und schwanke jetzt zwischen einem Canyon AM 9 (2009) und eben diesem Bike. Nachteile die ich sehe gegenüber Canyon
> 
> - Float statt Talas (nicht absenkbar)
> - schwerer LRS XT (statt DT Swiss 1750)
> ...



Bloß kein Canyon


----------



## Bergwerk71 (30. Dezember 2008)

Dat holste Dir


----------



## Bergwerk71 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Papamdnight,
werde mein Zesty mit Extralite LRS,Sattelstütze,Vorbau und Lenker tunen.
Dazu kommt noch ne Titancassette,Alligator Scheiben und ne Areozine Kurbel macht insgesamt 700 gramm weniger,bin dann beim Zesty mit 10,9Kg.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Dezember 2008)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Die zweite Lapierre Seite ist bekannt?
> 
> http://lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009



Kannte ich noch nicht. Sehr schön auch die kleinen Videos, besonders der Einsatzbereich des Spicy wird anschaulich dargestellt.


----------



## Rebell-78 (30. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> so, jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Frage: Hab bei nem Händler noch ein 2008er Zesty 714 in meiner Grösse aufgetan (3000 Euro), und schwanke jetzt zwischen einem Canyon AM 9 (2009) und eben diesem Bike. Nachteile die ich sehe gegenüber Canyon
> 
> - Float statt Talas (nicht absenkbar)
> - schwerer LRS XT (statt DT Swiss 1750)
> ...





Hallo,

die Beitäge hier v. @Papa (Händler) und @ Bergwerk (Kunde) sind etwas langweilig und unproffesionel. Eigentlich ein Grund gewesen, für mich ( 2. Lapierre Bike ) das Thema abzubestellen. Da hier auch Leute sind, die auch richtige Probleme haben, bekomme ich auch die aktuelle mails ( es sind immer die geleichen......) zum lesen.

Das einzige Problem mit Canyon ist nur, das Du das Bike erts ewtl. am März bekommst.  

Float mach die letzten 2cm fast unfahraber
XT LRS kannst *nicht* mit EX 1750 am einem Tag erwähnen
Flaschenhalter ist individuell (2 L Blasenfahrer)

Das Deine Frage hier an "falsche" Stelle gelandet ist, versteht sich von selbst...


----------



## thomasbee (30. Dezember 2008)

@Rebell-78

Danke (!!!) für diesen Beitrag. Ich hätte vielleicht noch zu meiner urprünglichen Frage dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich weder 

(1) an Canyon-Bashing interessiert bin 
(2) noch über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis diskutieren möchte

technischen und sachlichen pro/contra Argumenten über dem Niveau von "Lass die Finger von Canyon" bin ich dagegen sehr aufgeschlossen und würde ich von einem Fahrradhändler in diesem Forum auch erwarten.
Wie ich bereits gesagt habe

- würden mich vor allem Vergleiche des Hinterbaus interessieren und allgemeiner Fahrcharakteristik interessieren. 

- auch Meinungen zur Nicht-Absenkbarkeit der Gabel. Ich bin die Fox Talas in den Alpen gefahren und habe die Absenkbarkeit als durchaus hilfreich empfunden.

Danke

.t


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2008)

Dem Händler, also mir, ist es ja eigentlich egal, welches Rad du dir kaufst. Du kaufst es ja eh nicht bei mir. Ich muss also gar nicht versuchen, dich von irgendwas  zu überzeugen (Muss ich eigentlich eh nie). Mein Tip resultiert aus einschlägigen Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren.

Am einfachsten wäre es, du testest mal beide Böcke. Und dann kannst du für dich selber ganz schnell entscheiden, in welche Richtung die Reise geht. Du solltest dich allerdings sputen, denn die 714 Modell 08msind auch bei Lapierre ausverkauft (und ich hab auch keins mehr, falls das hier noch zur Diskussion stehen sollte) und somit dürfte dein Händler dir eine der letzten Möglichkeiten bieten an dieses Rad ranzukommen.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2008)

@thomasbee: Nicht Absenkbarkeit der Gabel vermisse ich keine Sekunde. Bin froh über die paar Gramm weniger Gewicht und das ich nicht vor jedem Berg dran rum schrauben muss. Mit ein bischen Fahrtechnik (Hintern auf Sattelspitze, Oberkörper ganz nah an den Lenker und runder Tritt) kommt man mit dem Zesty erstaunlich viel technisches und steiles Zeug hoch. Dazu soll die Float etwas seidiger ansprechen. Ich persönlich merke keinen Unterschied zur Talas im Rad von nem Freund...würde aber im Zesty bei der Float bleiben. 
Flaschenhalter sind Geschmackssache. Bin vorher auch immer mit zwei Flaschen unterwegs gewesen und mittlerweile frage ich mich, warum ich nicht viel früher auf Trinkrucksack umgestiegen bin. 
Achso der XT Laufradsatz macht erstaunlich viel mit, ist nicht schwer und recht robust. Die XT Naben sind sehr gut, allerdings war mein Freilauf nach ca. 1200km hin. Wurde aber vom Hersteller getauscht.
Ich bin mit dem Zesty 3 Marathons gefahren (3ter in meiner Altersklasse, Vulkanbike Kurzstrecke) und hab damit einige Carbon-Hardtails stehen lassen...bergauf...das lag aber nicht an den Rädern. Ich war damit in den Alpen und hatte richtig viel Spass. Das Zesty ist ein tolles Rad für fast alles. Einzig mein gebrochenes Tretlager trübt die Freude...Kabelzugverlegung bei den 08ern ist auch nicht doll...die Formula Oro sind toll, aber gehts lange und sehr steil bergab, werden auch die heiss. Und meine hintere zieht ständig Luft...war schon zweimal beim Service und geht jetzt ein drittes Mal dahin...also wenn ich das Rad wieder habe.

@Rebell: Das mit den fehlenden 2cm Federweg ist aber ne Gewichtssache (leichte Fahrer haben hier Probleme), die alle Luftgabeln haben. Oder ist das mit der Talas besser???
Der Hinterbau funktioniert sehr neutral bergauf und spricht trotzdem sensibel an und gibt viel Federweg frei. 

Klar, dass du hier im Thread viele Stimmen für das Zesty bekommen wirst...hier haste meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (30. Dezember 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Beitäge hier v. @Papa (Händler) und @ Bergwerk (Kunde) sind etwas langweilig und unproffesionel.



Dann fangen wir mal an:
"hier" gehoert HIER nicht rein, ausserdem ist des Weiteren zu erwaehnen(,aber auch nur am Rande), dass es heissen muss: "Unprofessionell"

Ausserdem finde ich es eine Unverschaemtheit ueber andere herzuziehen, die ihre Meinung kundtun wollen. Ob diese nun objektiver oder subjektiver Natur entspringt, sei nun dahingestellt.
Und bevor man mit Worten umherwirft, derer Schreibweise man noch nicht einmal ansatzweise maechtig ist, sollte man vorher evt. den Duden zu Rate ziehen.
Meinung ist Meinung, jedoch ist es mir zuwider andauernd zu sehen, wie Leute anhand ihrer Aussagen zu langweiligen oder gar "unprofessionellen" Gesetalten degradiert werden. An trollhaftem Verhalten kaum noch zu ueberbieten.

Deswegen gibt es von meiner Seite eine kleine grammatikalische Anregung an den Autor dieses Kunststuecks:



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein Grund gewesen, für mich ( 2. Lapierre Bike ) das Thema abzubestellen


Es muss heissen: Eigentlich ein Grund fuer mich (2 Lapierre Bike"s") das Thema abzubestellen.
Okay, warum tust du es dann nicht? Die Meinungsdarstellung ist doch langweilig und unprofessionell. Alleinig dieser Post belegt das Gegenteil.



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Da hier auch Leute sind, die auch richtige Probleme haben, bekomme ich auch die aktuelle mails ( es sind immer die geleichen......) zum lesen.


...akutelle"n" Mails(, es sind immer die "gleichen....) zum (=zu dem) "L"esen."



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem mit Canyon ist nur, das Du das Bike erts ewtl. am März bekommst.


....,"dass" "du" das Bike "erst" "evtl." "im" Maerz bekommst.(<--- joa, da war ja einiges dabei)



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Float mach die letzten 2cm fast unfahraber
> XT LRS kannst *nicht* mit EX 1750 am einem Tag erwähnen
> Flaschenhalter ist individuell (2 L Blasenfahrer)


1.Zeile: Float mach"t" die letzten 2cm fast "unfahrbar"
2.Zeile: ich versteh den Sinn nicht wirklich.

Man haette sich den Post vllt., aber auch nur vllt, vorher nochmal durchlesen sollen. So geistreich er sich auch anhoeren mag, effektiv waeren nur wenige Zeilen, ohne jegliche Hasstriaden gegen irgendjemanden, noetig gewesen, um seine Meinung kund zutun:




Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Float mach die letzten 2cm fast unfahraber
> XT LRS kannst *nicht* mit EX 1750 am einem Tag erwähnen
> Flaschenhalter ist individuell (2 L Blasenfahrer)
> 
> Das einzige Problem mit Canyon ist nur, das Du das Bike erts ewtl. am März bekommst.




Nimm es nicht uebel, aber manchmal muss man wissen, wo, wie, wann man eine Grenze ueberschritten hat.

Mfg S1las

Btw. back to Topic


----------



## Bergwerk71 (30. Dezember 2008)

@S1las ,danke!
Wollte auch eigentlich mit meinem Satz"kauf dat"das auf Rheinische Mundart also "dat",nur sagen das das Zesty halt spitze ist und es mir sehr viel spaß macht damit zu fahren!!
War auch keine Kaufanregung ..........aber dieser Rebell 78 ....oweia .....hoffentlich werde ich nie so....


----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

@rabdom

HI ,

Lapierre Bike sind sehr Groß, deswegen reicht 48 für dich ohne Probleme ich finde Probefahren! (186cm/90kg oder?)

Fox Van vs. Fox Talas:
Talas willst du wegen Absenkung oder?

XT Kurbel ist gut für Trail.

11-36 Kassette Mit Saint Schatten > 
11-36 Kassette>>Hast du einen Link/Internet?

Spicy 516 => UST
Froggy 518 => Normal

tire > 

Googel-Übersetzer ist OK aber nicht Toll!

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2008)

@ random:
Sie wiegen 190 Kilo? Und wenn man Spicy = würzig rauslässt, geht der Google Übersetzer sogar ;-))

@ alle anderen: Ich lad euch auf nen Kaffe ein. Nicht streiten. Bitte. das ist so anstrengend...

@s1las:
Respekt! DAS war ausführlich! Du bekommst zwei Kaffee...


----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

entweder es sind 90Kilo oder 190Pfund den 3 Stunden radeln Könnte er wohl kaum mit 190kg


----------



## Bergwerk71 (30. Dezember 2008)

@papamidnight:was hälste von meinen Tunning Gedanken


----------



## S1las (30. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ random:
> Sie wiegen 190 Kilo? Und wenn man Spicy = würzig rauslässt, geht der Google Übersetzer sogar ;-))
> 
> @ alle anderen: Ich lad euch auf nen Kaffe ein. Nicht streiten. Bitte. das ist so anstrengend...
> ...




Ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht auf einen Streit hinaus, aber manchmal...tja, manchmal^^

Hehe, die zwei Kaffee hol ich mir hoechstpersoenlich(, wenn ich ein Auto hab - zuerst musste ein gescheites Bike ran *spicy streicheln*) irgendwann mal ab , versprochen .


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2008)

@ random

es wird wohl auf ein Froggy in L hinauslaufen. ich habe gerade für einen Kunden, der das Rad ebenfalls als tourentauglichen Freerider haben möchte aufgebaut und der ist ebenfalls 186 groß. Nach der ersten probefahrt stand die Größe fest. Und das sehr schnell.
Habe heute ein Froggy in einer Nummer kleiner an eine Dame mit 172cm verkauft. 
Und gestern saß eine junge Dame mit 170 cm drauf und bekam auch die gleiche Größe.

Und falls jetzt hier ohne Ende mails auftauchen, ob ich die Adressen der Mädels habe: Ja, habe ich und NEIN ich gebe sie nicht raus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2008)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Hallo Papamdnight,
> werde mein Zesty mit Extralite LRS,Sattelstütze,Vorbau und Lenker tunen.
> Dazu kommt noch ne Titancassette,Alligator Scheiben und ne Areozine Kurbel macht insgesamt 700 gramm weniger,bin dann beim Zesty mit 10,9Kg.



Gegen die extralite parts spricht ja erst mal nix. Titancassette ist auch ok. Ich würd aber ganz sicher die Alligator Scheiben weglassen. Ich trau diesen Dingern nicht über den Weg. Hab schon so ein paar davon an diverse Kundenräder gebaut, (Nein, ich hab sie denen nicht verkauft) aber so richtig pralle find ich die nicht. Zu schneller Verschleiss und so ganz nebenbei gehst du deiner Gewährleistung deines Bremsenherstellers verlustig...

Auf jeden Fall musst du höllisch mit der Farbauswahl aufpassen, sonst sieht das Ding aus, als hättest du es auf der Kirmes geschossen! Und das wäre ja echt verdammt schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Papa Midnight

mich würde mal interessieren ob das Froggy 518 in Rahmengröße "48" 
geeignet ist für mich .... 1,92 meter groß + 91 cm Schrittlänge.
Bin heute mal das 516 in "46" zur Probe gefahren. 
Laut den Geo-Daten im Katalog macht das nur ein paar wintzige Unterschiede zum 518 aus. War mir auf jedenfall viel zu klein ....

Schonmal Danke für eine hilfreiche Antwort


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Dezember 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Da hier auch Leute sind, die auch richtige Probleme haben, bekomme ich auch die aktuelle mails ( es sind immer die geleichen......) zum lesen.



Schade finde ich nur, das du dich nicht mehr zu dem von dir in den Raum gestellten Problem äußerst. Du warst doch der mit dem schleifenden Kettenblatt?



> Das Deine Frage hier an "falsche" Stelle gelandet ist, versteht sich von selbst...



Wenn du ehrlich bist, dann wirst du zugeben müssen, das sich der Markenfetischismus dieses Threads sehr in Grenzen hält. Wenn ich da an andere Unterforen denke...


----------



## Bergwerk71 (31. Dezember 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Gegen die extralite parts spricht ja erst mal nix. Titancassette ist auch ok. Ich würd aber ganz sicher die Alligator Scheiben weglassen. Ich trau diesen Dingern nicht über den Weg. Hab schon so ein paar davon an diverse Kundenräder gebaut, (Nein, ich hab sie denen nicht verkauft) aber so richtig pralle find ich die nicht. Zu schneller Verschleiss und so ganz nebenbei gehst du deiner Gewährleistung deines Bremsenherstellers verlustig...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall musst du höllisch mit der Farbauswahl aufpassen, sonst sieht das Ding aus, als hättest du es auf der Kirmes geschossen! Und das wäre ja echt verdammt schade.



Also erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort:
Die Extraliteparts sind  alle schwarz,montiere morgen die Sattelstütze und den Lenker,der Extra Vorbau kommt noch,Ich send dann mal ein Foto.
Der Extra LRS ist eh schwarz.
Das mit den Scheiben und der Garantie habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht dann lasse ich da besser die Bremsklötz von.
Die Aerozine Kurbel kommt auch in schwarz.ans Zesty!
Gruß und einen "Guten rutsch @ all morgen"


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Dezember 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob das Froggy 518 in Rahmengröße "48"
> geeignet ist für mich .... 1,92 meter groß + 91 cm Schrittlänge.
> ...



Tja, für den bikepark wäre es auf jeden Fall richtig, aber bei 192 cm wirste das Ding wohl kaum zu einem tourentauglichen freerider bekommen. Eigentlich ist das Froggy dafür ja auch nicht gemacht. der eigentliche Einsatzort soll ja der FR bis DH einsatz sein, mit der Option, dass man halt auch zum trail hinfahren kann.
Bau dir lieber ein Spicy auf. Da gehen ganz wilde Sachen mit und das gibts dann auch in deiner Größe...


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Dezember 2008)

random schrieb:


> I have 90kg ofc, not 190 jesus christ  .
> 
> Would it be ok for me to write in english and you to just answer me back in german and i would help myself with the google translator for the things i dont understand (i understand most of it anyway, i just forgot a lot, specialy the writing, cause i dont use it since i finished high school :<) ? Most of you probably understands english... or not ?
> 
> ...



In my opinion you will not need a Talas system. There´s a reason why this stuff is not mounted on the bikes. If u wanna replace the fork i´m pretty much sure that u´ll not use the Talas very often. We call it the "Two-week-knob". U´ll play with it two weeks and then u´ll use the full travel it offers. Additional to this u have to see the vast amount of CASH u´ll have to pay for exchanging...

Spicy serie does not come with tubeless tires. Ask your local dealer if he maybe has some tubeless wheels from exchanging...Otherwiese again: replace and pay BIG cash...


If you want a real fast wheels set, try to use some Latex tubes...Way better rolling than Buthyl tubes!


----------



## Asha'man (31. Dezember 2008)

@random: Wheelset is NOT tubeless....sadly.  What about changing the brakes to Shimano Saint or Avid Code/Elixir?  Formulas are great brakes...but I had a lot of trouble with my Oro K24 sucking air on my Zesty. 
I can't tell you yet how well the 518 climbs...but I can tell you that I like the van much more than my air float on the Zesty. Much smoother.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt06 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle.

Ich habe mir kürzlich erst mein neues Froggy 318 bestellt.
jetzt würde mich vorab schonmal interessieren, wie es denn in natura aussieht.
Hätte da vielleicht jemand 1-2 Bilder?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

Könnt ihr mir das bitte noch beantworten?





hopfer schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten könnt ihr mir noch sagen:
> 
> -wie sieht es mit Wippen aus? ist das mit der Plattform des DHX Air komplett zu unterdrücken?
> -Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie gut das Froggy für enge Berg Trails geeignet ist? => hr versetzen ist Pflicht; viel Geröl ; Hohe Stufen; = S3-S4
> ...


----------



## runterwetzer (31. Dezember 2008)

@hopfer:
- wippt auch ohne Plattform kaum. Mit Plattform ist dann absolute Ruhe. Aber gerade unter Vollast zieht sich der Hinterbau schoen glatt und macht den Plattformschalter eigentlich zum Luxusteilchen. Der Hinterbau vom Froggy ist uebrigens mit dem des Spicy baugleich (bis auf den Daempfer natuerlich).
- bekommst das Teil gut um enge Ecken. Wenn Du umsetzen musst, dann mach es einfach...
- zu den HM: das 518 ist gut 2kg schwerer als das 516. Wenn Du genug Tinte in den Schenkeln hast kommste mit dem Froggy ueberall hin. Ansonsten nimm zum ausgiebigen klettern lieber ein Spicy
- shops in M: kann ich Dir leider keinen Tipp geben


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Dezember 2008)

random schrieb:


> You ment froggy ? Cause spicy 516/916 do have tubeless setups. So froggy =/= tubuless wheels, not even 518, right ? :< . I thought it is so, just wasnt 100% shure.
> 
> About the extra payment for the replacements. How does this work at your shops in de./au. etc ? Do they take in the original parts that you replace and give you XX% (how much aprox.)  of discount on the new parts.
> 
> ...



Yes, i meant Froggy. Sorry for mixing this up. Maybe it wuz bit late for an old man...

U can trust the Spicy frame kit also. We have pics in the german Freeride Mag that shows a guy doing a backflip with a 516 full serie model.  It works.


----------



## Island (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute ich hab mich heute vom Giant Faith  getrennt und bin auf der Suche nach was Neuem. Momentan tendiere ich zum Lapierre, weil sie ein geiles Design haben und von Preis/Leistung sehr interessant sind. Ich bin auch ehrlich und habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, weil es mir doch schon etwas zu bunt gemischt ist, hier wird schon von 2 Generationen geschrieben, vll. mal den Thread splitten?  ...hab nach der 11. Seite aufgehört zu lesen.
Also zurück zum Thema, fixiert bin ich derzeit auf das Spicy 316.
Ich suche ein Bike, dass:
-man gut über die Berge bewegen kann, ja ich weiß in Saarland gibts keine Alpen
-gute Reserven hat, sprich so ziemlich alles wegbügelt was ihm in den Weg kommt

Meine Frage wären:
1. Gibts Unterschiede zw. 2008 und 2009 Modelle? in Geometrie? ...oder nur Ausstattung und Farbe
2. Bergab soll das Bike angeblich nervös wirken. Würde ein Umstieg auf Big Betty bzw. Umtausch des Vorbaus durch einen kürzeren bzw. steileren was bringen oder ist das Fahrwerk schuld?
3. Rahmenhöhe bei 1,80 SL ca. 83 cm?, mag es wendig M oder doch lieber S?
4. Das 09er Modell hat auch ISCG oder?
...würde wahrscheinlich dann ein KB verbauen

Danke


----------



## clausi87 (31. Dezember 2008)

bei dem 316 is nur die ausstattung anderes und die zugführung wurde verbessert. rein von der geo is gleich.ich bin es mal ausgiebig im harz probegefahren.das nervöse bergabverhalten kann ich nicht bestätigen.einzig vorbau, reifen und eine fehlende schaltbare kettenführung haben mich gestört.aber das muss man ja eh auf seinen einsatzbereich abstimmen.
iscg gibts bei den neuen auch.
bei der rahmenhöhe kann dir sicherlich Papa Midnight weiter helfen.....

ich wünsch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr....


----------



## petzl (31. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> -hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich das Froggy in München Probefahren/kaufen kann?



Alphabikes haben im Moment ein 318 in 48 da. Bin auf dem Ding schon ein paar Runden gedreht und mir ist es mit dem 615er Oberrohr dann doch etwas zu lang. Ich bin 1,83m und habe ne 88er Schrittlänge. Bin wegen dem 43 extra ins Allgäu gefahren und habs dort mal ausprobiert. Das passt für mich wie angegossen. Ich werde ne 66 ETA reinmachen und damit hauptsächlich Freeridetouren fahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Januar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich hab mich heute vom Giant Faith  getrennt und bin auf der Suche nach was Neuem. Momentan tendiere ich zum Lapierre, weil sie ein geiles Design haben und von Preis/Leistung sehr interessant sind. Ich bin auch ehrlich und habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, weil es mir doch schon etwas zu bunt gemischt ist, hier wird schon von 2 Generationen geschrieben, vll. mal den Thread splitten?  ...hab nach der 11. Seite aufgehört zu lesen.
> Also zurück zum Thema, fixiert bin ich derzeit auf das Spicy 316.
> Ich suche ein Bike, dass:
> -man gut über die Berge bewegen kann, ja ich weiß in Saarland gibts keine Alpen
> ...



Hi!
Is schon spät, deswegen mach ich´s kurz:
zu 1: keine Unterschiede.Nur Farbe und Ausstattung. Ab 2009er Modellen gibts 5 jahre Garantie.
zu 2: nervös ist das bike sicherlich nicht. Dafür ist der Radstand zu lang. Mit den Reifen hat das wenig zu tun. Wenn da Handlungsbedarf besteht, nimm lieber Maxxis High Roller oder Advantage...
zu3: wenn du kein Extremkünstler bist, der  alle Nase lang backflips und sonstige Späßchen baut, dann nimm es lieber in M.
zu 4: ISCG gibts auch an den 08er Modellen...

Gute Nacht...

;-)


----------



## Bergwerk71 (1. Januar 2009)

@papamidnight meine erste Extralite Teile sind da,Vorbau und LRS kommen noch.Frohe Neues!!!


----------



## hopfer (1. Januar 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Alphabikes haben im Moment ein 318 in 48 da. Bin auf dem Ding schon ein paar Runden gedreht und mir ist es mit dem 615er Oberrohr dann doch etwas zu lang. Ich bin 1,83m und habe ne 88er Schrittlänge. Bin wegen dem 43 extra ins Allgäu gefahren und habs dort mal ausprobiert. Das passt für mich wie angegossen. Ich werde ne 66 ETA reinmachen und damit hauptsächlich Freeridetouren fahren.



Danke petzl!

ich bin 173cm groß deswegen brauche ich definitiv ein 43.
wo warst du genau vielleicht fahre ich da auch hin oder nach Nürnberg.  halt in die "Nähere" Umgebung.
weiß dazu noch jemand den ein oder anderen Händler?
am liebsten würde ich ein Froggy 518 Probefahren wegen der Van.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Island (2. Januar 2009)

Macht eine Kettenführung am 316 irgendwelche Probs oder sollte alles passen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2009)

Die machen keinen AStress. In serie sind ja auch schon Führungen dran!


----------



## Asha'man (2. Januar 2009)

Hab auch nochmal zwei Fragen:

- Kennt irgendwer die Specs zu den Alexrims FR32 /Alex FR32? Maulweite, Gewicht, etc. Ich find auf Teufel komm raus keine Herstellerseite oder ähnliches. Scheint aber recht of als günstiges OEM Teil verbaut zu sein.
- Die Kette schleift auf dem kleinen Blatt an der Kettenführung innen. Ich nehme an das ist normal? Hatte vorher noch nie eine Kettenführung und hab keine Ahnung. Aber ohne Geschleife wär 's netter.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2009)

Heya!
Das scheint mir auch so, als sei das ne OEM Felge. Auf der Alex Seite findet man nur ähnliche Felgen, zb die Supra FRX. Die wiegt dann 690 Gramm...

www.alexrims.com


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2009)

Oder veielleicht eher nen Supra BH???


----------



## runterwetzer (2. Januar 2009)

Hab zu den Felgen vor einiger Zeit hier auch schon mal angefragt aber leider keine verwertbaren Antworten bekommen. Nun ja, jetzt hab ich sie (am Froggy 518). Von den Abmessungen und dem Profilquerschnitt stimmen sie mit der Supra BH ziemlich genau ueberein. Zum Gewicht kann ich leider nix sagen - dazu muesste ich das Laufrad ausspeichen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2009)

Diew wiegen dann so um die 610 Grämmchen...


----------



## Asha'man (2. Januar 2009)

Ja, Supra BH passen vom Profil her am besten. Auf den Felgen selber steht ja nicht viel drauf. Allerdings...die URL von der Herstellerseite, die ich nicht gefunden hab. 

Supra BH könnte hinkommen. Ich werd nochmal 1-2h raus mit dem Fröschlein...mach dann auch mal Fotos. Leider alles sehr grau hier.

Ist das eigentlich ein Problem, dass ich in der Felge jetzt Sclaverand/Französische Ventile fahre? Das Loch in der Felge ist deutlich größer, als die Ventile. Und soll ich die Halteschraube des Ventils ganz weg lassen oder locker anziehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein Problem, dass ich in der Felge jetzt Sclaverand/Französische Ventile fahre? Das Loch in der Felge ist deutlich größer, als die Ventile. Und soll ich die Halteschraube des Ventils ganz weg lassen oder locker anziehen?



Dazu gibts kleine Kunstoffadäpterchen zum reinstecken.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2009)

Hätteste die Adapter doch mal mitgenommen, was? ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (2. Januar 2009)

Achso?! Packst du die mir bitte mit ins Paket?


----------



## Island (2. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die machen keinen AStress. In serie sind ja auch schon Führungen dran!



haste das froggy gemeint oder?, ich meine das spicy 316 

noch was, passen die Highroller 2.5 oder ist das übertrieben? man hört so viel gutes und von den conti mountain king eher schlechtes, schlechte erfahrung hab ich auch mit Big Betty gemacht.


----------



## Dirt06 (2. Januar 2009)

Ich will ja nich quängeln. aber hat niemand mal live-fotos von nem Froggx 318 ? 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zesty (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Suche ein Spicy 516. Falls jemand eines zu verkaufen hat, freue ich mich über eine Info unter [email protected].
Gruss, Zesty


----------



## Zesty (3. Januar 2009)

PS:
wäre auch an einem Rahmen oder einem 316 interessiert!!!
Zesty, [email protected].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zesty (3. Januar 2009)

Gr 46!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Januar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> haste das froggy gemeint oder?, ich meine das spicy 316
> 
> noch was, passen die Highroller 2.5 oder ist das übertrieben? man hört so viel gutes und von den conti mountain king eher schlechtes, schlechte erfahrung hab ich auch mit Big Betty gemacht.



Die Spicy Serie hat auch einen ISCG. Und die High Roller kannste auch prima nehmen. maxxis machen verdammt gute Reifen. Für das jetzige Scheisswetter nimmste aber besser die maxxis Swampthing.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Januar 2009)

Zesty schrieb:


> PS:
> wäre auch an einem Rahmen oder einem 316 interessiert!!!
> Zesty, [email protected].



516 Modell 2008 für  2800,-


----------



## Asha'man (5. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Fotos vom neuen Spielzeug. Text ist aus unserem lokalen Thread. Bin faul. 

Ca..äh Bike and Driver:





Direkt vor dem "hohen" Absprung zur Reuschenberger "Dirt Line":





Nachdem der Förster dort massenweise Baumabfall ausgeleert hat ist dieser Teil nur im Winter vernünftig befahrbar, wenn der Boden gefroren ist. Dann bekommt man aber zwei bis drei kleine Sprünge hin. Genau richtig für mich.  Der Absprung ist genau hinter dem Bike. Erkennt man aber kaum.

Wiegt übrigens 16,88kg mit Pedalen. Uff. Die Rubber Queen funktionieren richtig gut. Bin sehr positiv überrascht. Sogar auf knochenhartem Boden und Schnee hat's gut Traktion. Gummi wird recht hart, greift aber trotzdem.
Der kleinere Rahmen war deutlich wendiger und hätte mehr Spass gemacht. Fühlte sich leichtfüssiger an, obwohl das 318 nochmal eine ganze Ecke schwerer ist. Aber für meine langen Beine war das nix, solange man auch Touren fahren möchte. Mit Sattel genau auf Lenkerhöhe lässt sich das Ding noch super pedalieren. Halt etwas langsamer, als das Zesty.

In meiner Galerie sind noch ein paar mehr Fotos.Viel Spass.


----------



## lugggas (6. Januar 2009)

ist an dem bike denn noch alles Standard?
Angegeben ist es ja, ohne Pedale, mit 15,7.
Ok, wird wohl die kleinere Größe sein, aber macht das schon so viel aus?
Deine Pedale wiegen bestimmt auch nicht deutlich über 500g!?
Was wiegt dann erst das 318, das ich mir vll für mich überlegt hatte!
Grüße 
Lucas


----------



## Asha'man (6. Januar 2009)

Truvativ Holzfäller dürften ungefähr bei 550-590g (hab versäumt meine zu wiegen) liegen. Dazu der größere Rahmen. Das Gewicht kommt also schon hin und ich bin recht zufrieden. Man gewöhnt sich auch daran.


----------



## Richi2511 (6. Januar 2009)

@ Asha'man

Ist echt ein schickes Bike, wird ja immer größer deine "Weiße Lapierre Sammlung"


----------



## Asha'man (6. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir auch immer besser das Ding. Das Froggy und ich könnten gute Freunde werden. 

Sie wächst und wächst. Für nächstes Jahr ist aber definitiv nichts mehr geplant.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2009)

Das bike oben ist eine 48er L Größe. Asha´man ist groß... Ich muss es wissen. Ich habs ihm vertickt...
Das 318 liegt in 48 bei 17,2 kg.


----------



## capix (6. Januar 2009)

Wie ist eigentlich die Sache mit dem Riss im Rahmen ausgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (6. Januar 2009)

17,2kg ist schon ordentlich. ^^
Mit dem Schlitten will ich nicht bergauf . Dafuer macht der Hobel bergab bestimmt was her 8).

Kleine Frage am Rande. Kann der Carbonhinterbau der 09er Modelle  an die 08er Modelle angebracht werde? Also, rein theoretisch. Wenn ja, wie sieht die Sache praktisch aus? Kann man sich diesen Carbonhinterbau seperat kaufen(was ich stark bezweifel, aber dann bin ich wenigstens um eine Sache schlauer :=D)

PS: Bevor eine Carbon vs Alu Diskussion losbricht (und ich nicht schon wieder dran schuld sein will, gleich vorneweg ), ich will nur wissen, ob es moeglich ist und in welcher Hinsicht. 

Mfg S1las


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2009)

Rein Theoretisch geht das schon, aber du wirst die Hinterbauten nicht einzeln bekommen.


----------



## S1las (6. Januar 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon.Hehe . Thx^^


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2009)

WÃ¤re ja auch viel zu teuer. Diese Spinner von Storck nehmen Ã¼ber â¬ 700,- fÃ¼r sowas...


----------



## lugggas (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn man der mountainbike rider glauben kann, wiegt der froggy Rahmen so viel wie der Liteville 901!?
Daher sollte ja auch was richtig leichtes drinnen sein, wenn man sich so manchen 901-Aufbau anschaut.
beim 318 hab ich mal bisschen gegoogelt. Durch leichtere, aber ausreichend stabile Anbauteile kann man schnell mal 500g sparen.
Wenn man den Gewichtsangaben der Herstellerseiten Glauben schenken darf.
Aber ich habe leider nicht alle Gewichtsangaben gefunden, z.B von der Lapierre Sattelstütze.

Grüße
Lucas


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2009)

Ich zieh morgen mal so ne Stütze aus´m rad und leg sie auf die waage. Aber die sind schon recht leicht. Da musste wohl woanders sparen...
Hat ja auch immer ein bischen was damit zu tun, von welchem Modell man so ausgeht.


----------



## jz445 (7. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das bike oben ist eine 48er L Größe. Asha´man ist groß... Ich muss es wissen. Ich habs ihm vertickt...
> Das 318 liegt in 48 bei 17,2 kg.



@ Papa

Hallo erstmal,
ich möchte mir auch ein Froggy 518 zulegen und hab noch ein kleines Problem mit der Größe. Ich bin 1,88 groß und muss mit dem Teil auch die ein oder andere Steigung in der schönen Eifel bezwingen.
Mein Händler hatte das 43 da und sagte mir, dass er wegen des langen Oberrohres mir eher zu dem Kleineren raten würde. Da der Vorbau relativ kurz geraten ist, könne man hier noch etwas an der Sitzposition ändern. Bergauf käme man damit immer noch. Bei der Probefahrt war der Dämpfer leider noch nicht aufgepumpt, so dass diese mir auch nicht weiterhalf. Das 48 habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. 
Wie hast Du das Problem mit der Größe denn mit Asha´man  geregelt?

Viele Grüße aus Kölle


----------



## Asha'man (7. Januar 2009)

Bei 188cm bist du 5cm größer, als ich. Das 43er ist sicher etwas wendiger, aber zum pedalieren ist das nichts bei unserer Größe. Sattelstütze müsstest du sehr weit herausziehen.

Wieso hat der Händler denn den Dämpfer nicht aufgepumpt? Dauert 2 min. ... btw. welcher Händler hier hat den das 518 da?

Was mit dem Zesty ist, weiss ich noch nicht. Fotos sind an Lapierre geschickt worden, Händler wartet auf Antwort.


----------



## tuubaduur (7. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe, eigentlich, ein zesty 314 bestellt. leider wird es eben erst im märz geliefert. viel zu lange dauert das und man kann sich ne menge gedanken machen. und verleichen und nachdenken und anschauen und probesitzen und lesen.

zwei dinge sind mir nun aufgefallen:

1. das mit dem flaschenhalter, bzw. dem nicht vorhandenen flaschenhalter.
ist das ein problem für euch? wie gross ist die umstellung auf trinkblase oder eben ein rucksack mit flasche?

2. wie ist der vergleich z.b zesty 514 zu cube stereo the one? mir spricht die ausstattung vom cube irgendwie besser zu. optisch liegt mir das lapierre besser. fahren kann man ja das cube noch nicht und das zesty habe ich bisher noch nicht im gelände gehabt aber was ich gefahren habe gefällt mir super.

ach ja, mit der K18 bin ich nicht so im einklang. fahre aktuell ne louise 08, die ist super, wie komm ich dann mit der K18 klar? umbauen ist möglich, aber da habe ich denn drive nicht dazu. 

danke für die antworten tuubaduur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (7. Januar 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> zwei dinge sind mir nun aufgefallen:
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir ja das Spicy zugelegt und habe dasselbe "Problem". Bei meinem zweiten Bike hab ich einen Flaschenhalter verbaut. Somit bin ich jetzt auf einem Bike mit Flasche und auf dem anderen mit Trinkrucksack unterwegs und kann es ganz gut vergleichen.

Solange du keine Rennen fährst bist du meiner Meinung nach mit dem Rucksack besser bedient. Es entfällt das runter greifen, man kann mehr Flüssigkeit mitnehmen und beim Trinkrucksack wird nicht immer alles so schmutzig. Einziger Nachteil ist vielleicht dass das Gewicht auf dem Rücken ist ... mir macht es jetzt nix.

Bei nem Rennen aber ganz klar Flasche, das Mehrgewicht an der falschen Stelle geht gar nicht;-)

Mitlerweile fahre ich eigentlich immer mit dem Trinkrucksack, auch auf dem anderen Bike.


----------



## Silver-Racer (7. Januar 2009)

kann nur darauf nochmal hinweisen bzgl flaschenhalter:


----------



## woopy (7. Januar 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> kann nur darauf nochmal hinweisen bzgl flaschenhalter:



Aber sieht jetzt schon ein wenig bescheuert aus und da ist noch nicht mal ne Flasche drin ...  

Zudem müsste die Klemmwirkung recht hoch sein das die Flasche voll in Fahrtrichtung liegt.


----------



## Silver-Racer (7. Januar 2009)

bescheuert aussehen? mag sein, mag nicht sein. bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

die klemmwirkung des standardflaschenhalters reicht hier völlig aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2009)

jz445 schrieb:


> @ Papa
> 
> Hallo erstmal,
> ich möchte mir auch ein Froggy 518 zulegen und hab noch ein kleines Problem mit der Größe. Ich bin 1,88 groß und muss mit dem Teil auch die ein oder andere Steigung in der schönen Eifel bezwingen.
> ...



Bei 1,88 passt du unmöglich auf ein 43er. Ich selber bin 1,84 und werde damit auch Touren fahren und hab es in 48, Asha´man hat es bei mir auch in 48 genommen ( Probefahrt auf nem 43er war nicht so erfolgreich...;-)) Und ich habe gestern einem Kunden ein 48er verkauft, der exakt so groß ist wie du. Er bekommt ne Rohloffnabe und die Bilder von dem ganzen werden in ca. 2 Wochen hier stehen.

Also: Du = 48er...


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. Januar 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Wenn man den Gewichtsangaben der Herstellerseiten Glauben schenken darf.
> Aber ich habe leider nicht alle Gewichtsangaben gefunden, z.B von der Lapierre Sattelstütze.
> 
> Grüße
> Lucas



LP Sattelstütze  ( LP XC COMP 6061 31.6X350 ) 350 G gewogen
LP Sattel (LP by SanMarco)  285 G gewogen

Gewichtsangaben zu dem LP Lenker ( LP XC PRO RIZER 201408 31.6X360 MM), 
Vorbau ( LP XC PRO 6061 3D FORGED )
und Steuersatz (AHEAD SET 1.1 / 8 SEMI-INTEGRATED)
folgen demnächst(heute sind mein Thomson Elite X4 und Monkeylite gekommen).
Alles wurde auf  einem Zesty 314 2009 verbaut.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (7. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Also: Du = 48er...



Hi Papa,

ich hab mir langem überlegen und dreimal Probefahren ein Zesty 514 in 46 bestellt. Meine Körpergröße ist 180 mit kurzen Beinen... Beim pedalieren fühlte ich mich auf dem 50er wohler. Aber wegen des agileren Handling und etwas mehr Luft über dem Oberrohr im Stand haben mein Kopf und mein Kindergeldbeutel sich für das 46er entschieden... Aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht ob die Größe die richtige ist...

Was sind Deine Erfahrungswerte?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Richi2511 (7. Januar 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe, eigentlich, ein zesty 314 bestellt. leider wird es eben erst im märz geliefert. viel zu lange dauert das und man kann sich ne menge gedanken machen. und verleichen und nachdenken und anschauen und probesitzen und lesen.
> 
> ...



*Grüß dich,
* _also_
ich bin auch vor der Cube Stereo / Zesty Entscheidung gestanden. Fande beide super von den Eigenschaften usw...
Bin auch beide (zuerst Cube) probegefahren. Mir war die Sitzposition zu aufrecht beim Cube, einfach zu hoch thronend, schwer zu beschreiben... Ins Lapierre habe ich mich dann sofort verliebt! Die Sitzposition ist einfach genial und der Vortrieb im Gelände phänomenal! Habe das Grinsen (laut Schatz ) gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen 
Es macht so extrem Spaß schnelle Kurvenfolgen usw zu fahren. Die 140mm Federweg sind auch genügend (meiner Meinung nach) wenn man sich nicht gerade im  Bikepark versägen will... 
Bin zuvor auch die Louise FR gefahren und jetzt die Formula, bin mit beiden eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das anfängliche "Klingen" der vorderen Bremsscheibe hat sich auch ziemlich gelegt. Nur bei nässe quitscht die Formula etwas schneller (persönlicher Eindruck) 
Fehlender Flaschenhalter hat mich anfangs auch bisschen stutzig gemacht, habe aber jetzt immer meinen 8 Liter Trinkrucksack dabei und finde diese Lösung mehr als zufriedenstellend! Man hat ja meistens eh Pumpe, Riegel, Flickzeug, Handy usw mit dabei und bisschen mehr als 750ml tun auch gut, stört absolut nicht!
Hoffe ich konnte bisschen helfen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi Papa,
> 
> ich hab mir langem überlegen und dreimal Probefahren ein Zesty 514 in 46 bestellt. Meine Körpergröße ist 180 mit kurzen Beinen... Beim pedalieren fühlte ich mich auf dem 50er wohler. Aber wegen des agileren Handling und etwas mehr Luft über dem Oberrohr im Stand haben mein Kopf und mein Kindergeldbeutel sich für das 46er entschieden... Aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht ob die Größe die richtige ist...
> 
> ...



Tja. In solchen Fällen seh ich mir das am liebsten selber an...wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## jz445 (7. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank Leute für die schnelle Hilfe. Hoffentlich sitzt ähnlich schnell auf dem neuen Bock


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Tja. In solchen Fällen seh ich mir das am liebsten selber an...wo wohnst du denn?



Hi Papa,

wenn das gehen würde, hätte ich doch bei Dir gekauft   Bin im "Wilden Süden" zu Hause, 40KM vor Stuttgart aus Deiner Sicht.

LG,
Holger


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. Januar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi Papa,
> 
> ich hab mir langem überlegen und dreimal Probefahren ein Zesty 514 in 46 bestellt. Meine Körpergröße ist 180 mit kurzen Beinen... Beim pedalieren fühlte ich mich auf dem 50er wohler. Aber wegen des agileren Handling und etwas mehr Luft über dem Oberrohr im Stand haben mein Kopf und mein Kindergeldbeutel sich für das 46er entschieden... Aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht ob die Größe die richtige ist...
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht Papa kann Dir aber vom Bauch heraus antworten.
Bin auch 1.81 cm groß und 87 cm Schrittlänge (was heisst kürze Beine  )
Bei der Probefahrt hatte ich genauso wie du besseres Gefühl auf dem L Rahmen  allerdings fand ich die Höhe des Oberrohrs schon grenzwertig und bei steilen Abfahrten wo man mal absteigen muss weniger bequem.
Der Sattelüberhang war mir auf dem M bissl zu groß was man aber bissl mit Cockpit-basteln einigermaßen ausgleichen kann.
Ich war einfach gezwungen aufgrund von kleinen Rückenproblemen den
großeren Rahmen zu nehmen daher habe ich mir  Größe L zugelegt und kann damit auch ganz gut leben (bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste und habe auch nicht vor irgendwelche Bikeparks zu besuchen).

Aber zusammengefasst - unter 87 Schrittlänge würde ich beim Zesty auf jeden Fall 46-ger Rahmen empfehlen vor allem wenn man agressiver fährt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi Papa,
> 
> wenn das gehen würde, hätte ich doch bei Dir gekauft   Bin im "Wilden Süden" zu Hause, 40KM vor Stuttgart aus Deiner Sicht.
> 
> ...



Aua. Das is n bischen weit...
Ich kann dir nur den Tip geben, dass man ein Rad nach der Oberrohrlänge kauft und nicht nach der Höhe. Jetzt kommt bestimmt die Frage, warum die Hersteller die Höhe angeben. Ich kanns dir aber nicht verraten. Irgendein Blödmann hat damit angefangen und dann wurde es nicht mehr geändert...Solltest du also auf dem größeren Rad besser fahren können, dann musst du das auch nehmen. Pfeif drauf, wie weit die Sattelstütze rausguckt..


----------



## tuubaduur (8. Januar 2009)

danke für die super antworten.
das hilft deutlich weiter. die zeit ist denoch sehr lange hin.

tuubaduur


----------



## rocsam (8. Januar 2009)

@LC4Fun: mit dem 46er Zesty hast Du die richtige Wahl getroffen, ich bin 181cm und habe auch kurze Beine (Schrittlänge 82cm), bin beide Größen gefahren und habe seit September das Zesty in 46: OPTIMAL sowohl Geländemäßig als auch bei längeren Touren....


----------



## Asha'man (8. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal:

183cm, 88cm SL und Zesty in L. Passt auch sehr gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2009)

DH 920 in S )))))

Sorry, hab das Thema verfehlt, aber ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2009)

Bild ;-))))


G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2009)

Is doch noch nicht da....:-( Aber angeblich kommts in den nächsten tagen... )))


----------



## DannyBi (8. Januar 2009)

Hi erstmal, also ich hab seit nem Monat ungefähr ein Lapierre Zesty 514 in M (46er Rahmen). Bike ist sehr verspielt und trotzdem klettert es ordentlich! Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Einfach ein Sahnebike!!!


----------



## mk1309 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich bin jetzt auch seit kurzem glücklicher Besitzer eines Zesty 514, u.a. auch auf Grund des Forums hier (Danke) . Und ich muß sagen das Teil fährt sich echt toll Klettert sehr gut auch an steileren Stücken.Einzig im Wiegetritt mag ich es noch nicht so ganz, aber gewöhn ich mich evtl. noch dran.
Bzgl. der Größe fahre ich bei 178cm und SL 84cm ein M(46) und denke es ist genau richtig. Das Oberrohr scheint ja eher was länger zu sein beim Zesty.
Das mit dem fehlenden Flaschenhalter hätte mich auch fast vom Kauf abgehalten, aber ich werde mich dann im Sommer halt mit meinem 2l Camelbak anfreunden müssen, sollte kein Problem sein. Jetzt im Winter fahr ich eh nicht länger als 2Std. und brauche gar nix mitnehmen.
Und zur Not könnte man ja auch noch den Halter am Unterrohr montieren, habe da mal irgendwo ein Bild gesehen, sieht halt nixht so toll aus.


----------



## tuubaduur (9. Januar 2009)

so, jetzt habe ich mich entschieden. ein zesty war klar, ein 514er von 2008 ist es geworden. die im laden bauen mir die züge noch auf die neue zugführung um. heute abend hohle ich das bike. auch ein 46er.

 _*Ich freu mich wie die SAU!!*_


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## Helium (9. Januar 2009)

Überleg gerade mir ein 516 Spicy zu holen jedoch möchte ich unbedingt Hammerschmidt fahren und da ich gelesen habe das Lapierre eingepresste Innenlager hat weiß ich jetzt nicht genau ob das mit dem HS Innenlager auch funktioniert.
Vielleich kann ja mal jemand der das weiß was dazu sagen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> edit



Wer ist die Edit ?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2009)

Die Nachbarin meiner Oma. Stimmt wirkklich...

@ Helium: das ist ne gute Frage. Hat was! Hab bisher nur verbaute Hammers (Hamas?...) gesehen. Eventuell könnten die Lageradapter von Hope passen. Ich frag mal eben Frau Lapierre...


----------



## clausi87 (9. Januar 2009)

@papa midnight
ich dachte die dh920 kommen erst in der 11 kw....gib ma bitte bescheid wenns da is....


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2009)

Jupp!
Eigentlich ist das auch so, aber ich hab da Mittel und Wege schneller zu sein...Sprich Vororder etc...


----------



## svensonn (9. Januar 2009)

das dh 920 fährt bei uns schon die ersten Runden im Schnee, ist am 11. Dezember gekommen.

Sieht echt Hammer aus und wiegt 17,7 kg, muss ihn mal morgen fragen, wie es läuft, den Berg runter.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2009)

Es gab wohl 6 Stück zu einem sehr frühen Termin. Und offensichtlich sind die auch schon unterwegs!!!


----------



## clausi87 (9. Januar 2009)

toll ..... ich hab mein dh schon im september in der vororder  bestellt und muss noch bis märz warten*drauer*.... wenn man ende april schon das erste rennen fahren will is das echt scheise spät....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2009)

Mein DH kommt in L in drei Wochen. Hab noch eins über...

Hammerschmitt passt nicht in Zesty oder Spicy rein...


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2009)

Das Dh 920 is einfach toll, , ich hab es bei Hibike in S gesehen und hab da ich der Erste war der seinerzeit Interesse bekundet hatte sogar die Option gehabt es direkt mitzunehmen; aber mir reicht das auch noch im April, da wohl im März die nächste größere produktion läuft.

Irgendwie stimmt an dem Ding so ziemlich alles(bis auf die weißen Griffe) , könnt mir aber auch vorstellen, das hier ne Hammerschmidt auch nicht schlecht wäre mit ner RR Cassette hinten- wie sieht das der Fachmann, Papa midnight??? - Tourentauglich wird es davon ja auch nicht gerade aber etwas streckentauglicher schon, um zu den secret spots zu kommen.

Liebevoll gemacht ist ja auch die Scheibenabdeckung und die im Rahmen integrierten Gummianschläge für die Doppelbrücke, die 
Jungs arbeiten wirklich mit Herzblut am Produkt und als Kunde bekommt man so wirklich ne emotionale Bindung zu solch einer Firma.

Irgendwie machen die Bikes wirklich an so wie mich auch meine Nicolaibikes  anmachen. ( beachtlich ist das umso mehr, wo doch Lappiere ein Großserienhersteller ist )


----------



## S1las (9. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mein DH kommt in L in drei Wochen. Hab noch eins über...
> 
> Hammerschmitt passt nicht in Zesty oder Spicy rein...



Hoeh. Mach mir nicht meine Hoffnungen kaputt . Mein Haendler hat mir noch vor ein paar Monaten gesagt, dass es hoechstwahrscheinlich moeglich ist. 

Und beim 09er Modell Spicy ist es, so viel ich weiss, moeglich.


----------



## clausi87 (9. Januar 2009)

also wenn ich mal den gedanken von papa midnight zuende denke das die hammerschmitt nicht in die zesty und spicys passt,wir sie höxhstwarscheinlich auch nicht in das dh...das hat ja auch ein eingepresstes lager. schade eigentlich ,da hat ich nähmlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. es wird zwar nicht zum tourer aber es würde es stark erleichtern in mittelgebirgen zum trainingstrail zukommen...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> das dh 920 fährt bei uns schon die ersten Runden im Schnee, ist am 11. Dezember gekommen.
> 
> Sieht echt Hammer aus und wiegt 17,7 kg, muss ihn mal morgen fragen, wie es läuft, den Berg runter.



17,7kg´s.....und mit welchen Reifen und Scläuchen?
Und wie kannst du des hier reinschreiben ohne ein Bild zu besitzen...kopfschüttel.

G.


----------



## Helium (9. Januar 2009)

@ papa midnight

Danke für die Info, auch wenn es leider nicht das ist was ich hören wollte!
Schade hätte mir schon gut ein Spicy mit HS vorstellen können!


----------



## S1las (9. Januar 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mal den gedanken von papa midnight zuende denke das die hammerschmitt nicht in die zesty und spicys passt,wir sie höxhstwarscheinlich auch nicht in das dh...das hat ja auch ein eingepresstes lager. schade eigentlich ,da hat ich nähmlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. es wird zwar nicht zum tourer aber es würde es stark erleichtern in mittelgebirgen zum trainingstrail zukommen...



Also auf dem Lapierre Video von der Eurobike,ja ist schon ein bisschen laenger her, konnte man das Spicy 09 mit HS Kurbel sehen. Wurde von diesem auch in hoechstem Maße gelobt usw.  Wuerde mich stark wundern wenn man keine HS mehr draufmachen koennte, aber auf der Eurobike das noch moeglich war.


----------



## clausi87 (9. Januar 2009)

ok das is kommisch....vielleicht gibts doch eine einpresshüls mit der man dann doch normale lager verbauen und die montage einer hammerschmitt ermöglicht.anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ein normales lager zu montieren....


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2009)

Es ist halt so, dass man ein Schraublager braucht um eine Hammerschmitt-Einheit zu verbauen. Wenn sowas nicht vorhanden ist, dann gehts nicht. Ich hab heute deswegen extra bei Lapierre angerufen.
Nicht weinen. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann von Frau Truvativ nen Adapter oder sowas...


----------



## svensonn (10. Januar 2009)

Bei Mister Bike, in Pforzheim, steht ein DH920 in "S" rum, falls interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (10. Januar 2009)

wo wir hir gerad das thema dh920 haben.....weis den inzwischen einer was an der 40iger getunt ist....?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Januar 2009)

Nicolas Vouilloz hat sie berührt...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nicolas Vouilloz hat sie berührt...





G.


----------



## clausi87 (11. Januar 2009)

echt is ja geil,..... dann werd ich sie nicht mehr putzen wenn ich sie hab.....nich das das weg geht


----------



## OliOliOli (11. Januar 2009)

und wer stellt die ersten fotos vom 920 mal rein? bitte..................., ich muß auch noch so lange warten...............


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Januar 2009)

Kann ich leider erst in 2 Wochen. Dann isses da.


----------



## clausi87 (11. Januar 2009)

...is zwar kein bild von nem eigen oder so....aber vieleicht verkürzt es ja alle die zeit die se warten müssen


----------



## hopfer (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe Gestern mein Froggy 718 im Allgäu abgeholt (wohne in München zu papa wäre es ein Bisschen weit gewesen)






 

 

 

 

 






Es wiegt jetzt 15,44 kg Mit Kaiser vorne und RQ hinten für touren werde ich vorne die RQ aufziehen und hinten Den MK 2.4 dann komme ich unter 15 kg.

Das Froggy fährt sich sehr antriebsneutral ist wirklich eine Geile Kiste! 
es kommt noch ein weißer Lenker drauf und ein Goldener Schnellspanner!

LG Peter


----------



## SteVe7 (11. Januar 2009)

Ist echt ein Hammer das Froggy!

ist ein S oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (11. Januar 2009)

ja ist 43


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (11. Januar 2009)

@ hopfer
sieht ja wirklich absolut top aus!
Was hasst du für einen Steuersatz eingebaut? Acros?

Bin mal auf meins gespannt. Soll wohl Ende März kommen: mein Froggy Hammerschmidt Ltd.


----------



## hopfer (11. Januar 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> @ hopfer
> sieht ja wirklich absolut top aus!
> Was hasst du für einen Steuersatz eingebaut? Acros?
> 
> Bin mal auf meins gespannt. Soll wohl Ende März kommen: mein Froggy Hammerschmidt Ltd.



Ja einen Acros Ai-25
Hammerschmidt war mir im ersten Jahr noch zu unsicher wer weiß was kommt obwohl ich es schon gefahren bin und es Genial fand....

LG Peter


----------



## Helium (11. Januar 2009)

Total geil dein neues Froggy, absolut top!

Eine Frage: Kannst du beim Froggy den Sattel ganz absenken oder ist es wie beim Spicy wo sich der Sattel nicht ganz versenken läßt.


----------



## hopfer (11. Januar 2009)

Leider ist  kurz vorm Innenlager ein Knick im Sattelrohr Deswegen lässt sich der Sattel nicht Komplett versenken (ich habe eine Normale Thomsen Elite Sattelstütze wie man sieht) Ich habe meine ca. um 6cm gekürzt deswegen habe ich keine Probleme (Sattel ist ungefähr dann auf Steuersatz Höhe PS: ich hatte eine 350mm lange stütze)

LG Peter


----------



## tuubaduur (12. Januar 2009)

sieht echt super aus, das froggy.
das saint schaltwerk hats mir auch angetan, denke aber die schaltröllchen sind nicht original, oder??

da mein zesty neu ist will ich alles richtig machen!! mir ist schon beim ausladen aus meinem auto, bei ausgebautem LRS, die kette vorne herunter gehüpft. eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber mir ist dabei aufgefallen, wenn die kette unter zug raus springt klemmt sie sofort zwischen der isg?? aufnahme und kettenblatt. gibt es da etwas was das vermeinden kann??

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Januar 2009)

Standardröllchen sind bei Shimano immer aus PVC. Zum Teil , wie auch bei dem Saint Lager, mir Ceramiclagern. Somit ist ein seitliches Spiel gewährleistet. Tuningrällchen machen sowas leider nicht. Zumindest hab ich noch keine gesehen, die seitlich arbeiten können.

@tuubaduur
Es gibt im Rennradbereich kleine PVC Schellen, die ein Abspringen der Kette verhindern! Kostet 2 Euro oder so...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wo bekomme ich einen solchen Ständer her??Siehe Bild am Hinterrad. Kann im i-net keinen Versender finden der sowas anbietet.

Siehe Attachment.

Danke für die Hilfe...Ist eilig


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Januar 2009)

hab auch nix gefunden...Kann dir der Händler das nicht sagen?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> hab auch nix gefunden...Kann dir der Händler das nicht sagen?



Nö das Bild habe ich zufällig im www gefunden 
Suche so einen Ständer schon länger. Auch OBI etc hat sowas nicht. Echt seltsam.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Januar 2009)

ich hab sowas wohl ähnlich da, aber nicht genau so...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ich sowas wohl ähnlich da, aber nicht genau so...



was hast du da? Poste mal ein Bild bitte oder einen link. anke


----------



## tuubaduur (12. Januar 2009)

@papa
an die dachte ichauch schon. war mir nur unsicher ob das was taugt!

danke, tuubaduur


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. Januar 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo bekomme ich einen solchen Ständer her??Siehe Bild am Hinterrad. Kann im i-net keinen Versender finden der sowas anbietet.
> 
> ...



Der ist doch hübsch.


----------



## hopfer (12. Januar 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> sieht echt super aus, das froggy.
> das saint schaltwerk hats mir auch angetan, denke aber die schaltröllchen sind nicht original, oder??



Sind KCNC Keramik. haben kein seitliches spiel laufen aber sehr gut!

LG Peter


----------



## Richi2511 (12. Januar 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo bekomme ich einen solchen Ständer her??Siehe Bild am Hinterrad. Kann im i-net keinen Versender finden der sowas anbietet.
> 
> ...



*Hier ist mein ultimativer Tip!
http://www.schlauch-ladensysteme.de/fahrradpraesentation-idee.html
Genial einfach und steht wie ne eins!!!  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Januar 2009)

Die Dinger hier kannste auch schick zusammenklappen und man kann sogar kleinere Reparaturen drin machen...
Ca.  15,-


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Januar 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *Hier ist mein ultimativer Tip!
> http://www.schlauch-ladensysteme.de/fahrradpraesentation-idee.html
> Genial einfach und steht wie ne eins!!!  *



Jungs super. Danke  Mal überlegen welchen ich nehme. Richi auf deiner genannten Seite stehen leider keine Preise. Werde ich wohl mal anfragen müssen.

So dann gleich nochmal eine Frage bzgl. lapierre. Ich denke an, mir in kürze ein neues Bike (diesmal Fully, habe schon ein HT) zuzulegen.Habe es zwar schon unter Kaufberatung gepostet aber hier dürfte es auch gut aufgehoben sein.

Zesty/X-Control  (314/514 versus 310)

Welches der beiden Bikes ist 

a.) mehr für Touren ausgelegt (Waldautobahn/Schotter/Trails..ie.)
b.) und kann auch sehr gut klettern....(wichtig)

Welche pro/contras gibt es sonst noch zu erwähnen im Vergleich..

Hat der LP Dämpfer beim X-Control auch eine ProPedal Stellung bzw. ein Lockout?

Thanks.
Grüße


----------



## Freecastle (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eine Frage an euch die mich nun schon länger beschäftigt und hoffe ich kann auf eure Erfahrung und Tipps zählen.

Macht es sinn bei einer Körpergröße von 192 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 91 cm sich ein Lapierre Froggy 518 in Größe "48" zu Bestellen ???

Es soll für mich den Einsatzzweck von Freeride-Touren abdecken und auch 
gerne mal 1000 HM mitmachen.

Da ich weder ein Spicy noch ein Froggy hier in der nähe zum draufsitzen habe ist es mir etwas zu heikel beim Händler "BITTE BESTELLEN" zu sagen ....

Schon einmal Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Asha'man (13. Januar 2009)

@Juz: Wenn es dir nicht auf jedes Gramm ankommt, dann nimm das Zesty. Du hast mit den 140mm einfach einen deutlich breiteren Einsatzbereich und das Fahrwerk macht einfach Spass und verzeiht mehr Fehler. Ich fahre auch Marathons mit dem Teil. 3ter in meiner AK in Daun/Kurzstrecke. *stolz*
Am besten ist natürlich auf beide mal drauf setzen und schauen, was dir besser passt. 

@Freecastle: 183cm, 88cm Schrittlänge. Sattel genau auf Lenkerhöhe passt sehr gut zum bergauf und lange geradeaus fahren. In der Ebene, leicht bergab oder nicht sehr technische Stücke fahre ich in Mittelstellung. Geht auch prima. Alles andere mit Sattel unten. Ich kann den Sattel nicht ganz versenken (Sattelrohr 4cm zu lang), aber er stört auch so überhaupt nicht, weil der Rahmen schön weit runter zieht.
3cm größere SL müsste hinkommen, du wirst aber wohl mit leichter Sattelüberhöhung fahren müssen. Wie das mit dem Oberkörper passt, musst du probieren. 
43er habe ich auch gefahren. Wäre auch gegangen, aber zum pedalieren fühle ich mich auf dem 48er einfach besser.

Übrigens eine sehr geile Tour in Glüder am Sonntag im Schnee gemacht. Ich stell evtl. mal ein paar Fotos online. >800hm im tiefen Schnee sind Kräfte zehrend, gehen aber sehr gut mit dem Froggy.  Bin positiv überrascht. Und für K3 Training brauchts mit dem Froggy auch leichtere Steigungen, als mit dem Zesty.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Januar 2009)

Höre auf Asha´man und die Rohre kann ich dir ausreiben...


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Januar 2009)

nabend, 
nebenbei mal die frage: was für eine federhärte werde ich wohl für das dh 920 bei ca. 90 kilo brauchen??? standartfeder ist wohl bei auslieferung ein 350lbs. vorne hab ich schon eine harte für die 40 klar gemacht......lg oli


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage das...
Unser erstes DH kommt erst in zwei Wochen...dann pack ich mal einen meiner Schrauber drauf (94 Kilo) und dann schauen wir mal. Ich verlasse mich bei sowas ungerne auf irgendwelche Listen oder Vorgaben des Dämpferherstellers...
Ich kann aber gerne mal die Jungs von Toxoholics anmailen. Eventuell haben die schon genauere Angaben für das 920er...

An all diejenigen, die eloxierte Kablehalter und ähnliches haben möchten: Parts sind in Auftrag gegeben, aber es wird sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern! Und dann wird es auch erst Preise geben!
Am besten eine Liste der gewünschten Teile mailen an:
[email protected]

Danke!


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Januar 2009)

@ Papa Midnight 

danke, werde dann ich zwei wochen oder so nochmal anfragen wie es mit einer empfehlung für eine passende federhärte aussieht.

lg oli


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Januar 2009)

Ich werd am Donnerstag mal nachhaken. Morgen mach ich blau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt06 (14. Januar 2009)

Hat immernoch niemand mal ein live-Bild von nem Froggy 318?

Ich verzweifel noch an meiner Neugier.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2009)

Schau dir das doch einfach im netz irgendwo an. Da gibts doch reichlich! Oder komm nach Bielefeld, dann kannste dich auch noch draufsetzen... Tasse Kaffee inclusive.


----------



## clausi87 (15. Januar 2009)

@papa midnight
...wenn du nach der feder für das 920'er fragst könntest du auch mal fragen was man bei 60kg am besten nimmt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2009)

Es gibt keine direkten Angaben der beiden Hersteller, was die Federhärte angeht. Die jeweiligen Fahrer müssen das von ihrem persönlichen Fahrstil abhängig machen. Klingt irgendwie auch logisch. Ist unterm Strich auch egal, da die Räder sowieso alle ein Standardsetup haben. Blöd nur, dass die Federn bei FOX so schweineteuer sind...


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Januar 2009)

@ asha´man

welchen Schlauch wolltest du nochmal haben?
B+M Schelle kann ich leider gerade nicht bekomnen...
Der Rest ist da.


----------



## Asha'man (16. Januar 2009)

Oh Traumhaft. Den Helm kann ich evtl. gleich nächste Woche gebrauchen...Wollten mal die http://www.filthytrails.be ausprobieren.  Bin gespannt, wie er live aussieht.

SV13 ... den ganz normalen Standardschlauch, bitte. 

Danke dir!!!

ps: Den Rest lieber per PN. Hat ja nichts mit Lapierre am Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (16. Januar 2009)

Der Bikepark ist ja der Hammer :O. Aber war mal wieder klar das der nicht in Deutschland ist, sondern in Belgien 
Wuensch dir viel Spass mit dem Froggy im Bikepark ;D


----------



## schnitti (17. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja einen Acros Ai-25
> Hammerschmidt war mir im ersten Jahr noch zu unsicher wer weiß was kommt obwohl ich es schon gefahren bin und es Genial fand....
> 
> LG Peter



Hallo hopfer,
sehr geiles Bike. Ich überlege mir gerade auch ein 718er mit einer Talas RC2 aufzubauen. Ich hätte da aber noch eine spezielle Frage hinsichtlich des Steuersatzes. Lapierre verbaut ja beim 518er mit Fox Gabel unten eine Spacer-Lagerschale (10-15 mm) um die geringere Einbauhöhe zu kompensieren. Hast Du Dir im Vorfeld ggf. Gedanken dazu gemacht? Durch den Ai-25 in Verbindung mit der Fox 36 dürften die Winkel ja etwas steiler werden (0,5° - 1,0°).

schnitti


----------



## svensonn (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

endlich ist es soweit, mein Froggy- Rahmen ist da!!! 

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

Dann mal schnell aufgebaut, und hurtig eine Runde gedreht......

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

........dass Bike geht mal ab, mannomann!!!

Geht ganz gut den Berg hoch, wiegt ja auch nur 14,8 kg, aber dann den Berg runter..........ohne Wort.........

Das Froggy schluckt was da rumliegt, sagenhaft!!!

Die absolute SingleTrailMaschine!!!!

Macht soooooooooooooviel Spass!!!



















Konnte leider die Fotos nur als Anhang einfügen...


















Grüße aus dem etwas weißen Nordschwarzwald

Svensonn


----------



## lugggas (17. Januar 2009)

hab da mal ne frage.

Wäre es nicht logischer sich ein 318 zu kaufen und die parts, die stören, zu verkaufen? So hatte ich das vor. kostet ja nur rund 400 euro mehr als der rahmen oder?
Allein die Gabel und ein paar Anbauteile bringen ja schon die 400...

Grüße

Lucas


----------



## Asha'man (17. Januar 2009)

@Lucas: Ja, macht Sinn. Zumal das Grün vom 318 sehr geil ist. Nicht so gut, wie weiss...aber sehr geil. 
Das 318 ist nur unwesentlich teurer, als das Rahmenkit und wer die Mühe nicht scheut den Krempel zu verkaufen, sollte das tun. Nett ist dann auch, dass man den direkten Vergleich im gleichen Rahmen fahren könnte (es sei denn man möchte die Teile unbenutzt verkaufen).


----------



## Flatburns (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Svensonn,
freut mich, dass dein neues Froggy so abgeht. Sieht auch echt schick aus!!!
Mit der kurzen Gabel geht's auch gut? Hast du auch eine Spacer-Lagerschale verwendet (s.o.)?
Gruß
Flatburns


----------



## svensonn (18. Januar 2009)

@Flatburns
Habe den AI25 von Acros verbaut, weil der am schnellsten da war, habe ihn dort abholen lassen, so konnte ich so schnell wie möglich den Frosch aufbauen.
Vorne kommt es jetzt schon etwas tiefer, weil der Steuersatz schon recht flachbaut, aber ich hatte ja ein 15 cm Steuerrohr, und so konnte ich mit 2cm Spacern eine ordentlich, bequeme, beim Uphill ohne Absenkung, da 36 Van, nicht Vorderradsteigende Sitzposition erreichen


----------



## lugggas (18. Januar 2009)

können die froggy-fahrer hier eigentlich bestätigen, das das froggy eher laufruhig und nicht so sehr auf wendigkeit ausgelegt ist?


----------



## svensonn (18. Januar 2009)

@ lugggas
ja das kommt so hin, das Froggy ist eher laufruhig als wendig, aber gut ausbalabciert, man muss es nicht um die Ecke prügeln, etwas sanfter Nachdruck reicht


----------



## hopfer (18. Januar 2009)

es ist sehr laufruhig aber trotzdem flink im Singletrail! hr versetzen klappt auch ohne prob.

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. Januar 2009)

Zesty bekommt neuen Hauptrahmen. Leider "nur" 2008, aber ich bin zufrieden. Der Mechaniker vermutet, dass zuerst das Tretlager schwergängig war und beim Weitertreten dann der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Diese Vermutung teile ich nicht, weil es mit Knacksen angefangen hat und das Tretlager da noch leicht ging.
Fakt ist aber, dass das Tretlager ans ich wohl auch defekt ist. Wer da jetzt Henne und wer Ei war....!?
Dann noch ein überraschendes Zitat: "Ich frage mich auch noch, wer den Umbau jetzt bezahlt". Meine Antwort: "Mir egal, aber ich nicht." Hoffe das nimmt er mir nicht krum. Aber das Rad war ein 3/4 Jahr alt und der Rahmen gebrochen. Eigenverschulden sehe ich da nicht, denn was ich mich mit dem Rad traue, dass muss es aushalten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @Flatburns
> Habe den AI25 von Acros verbaut, weil der am schnellsten da war, habe ihn dort abholen lassen, so konnte ich so schnell wie möglich den Frosch aufbauen.
> Vorne kommt es jetzt schon etwas tiefer, weil der Steuersatz schon recht flachbaut, aber ich hatte ja ein 15 cm Steuerrohr, und so konnte ich mit 2cm Spacern eine ordentlich, bequeme, beim Uphill ohne Absenkung, da 36 Van, nicht Vorderradsteigende Sitzposition erreichen




Für das "Zwei-zentimeter-Zu-Wenig" Problem gibts von Hope eine Reduziersteuersatz, der nach unten hin auskorrigiert!


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Zesty bekommt neuen Hauptrahmen. Leider "nur" 2008, aber ich bin zufrieden. Der Mechaniker vermutet, dass zuerst das Tretlager schwergängig war und beim Weitertreten dann der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Diese Vermutung teile ich nicht, weil es mit Knacksen angefangen hat und das Tretlager da noch leicht ging.
> Fakt ist aber, dass das Tretlager ans ich wohl auch defekt ist. Wer da jetzt Henne und wer Ei war....!?
> Dann noch ein überraschendes Zitat: "Ich frage mich auch noch, wer den Umbau jetzt bezahlt". Meine Antwort: "Mir egal, aber ich nicht." Hoffe das nimmt er mir nicht krum. Aber das Rad war ein 3/4 Jahr alt und der Rahmen gebrochen. Eigenverschulden sehe ich da nicht, denn was ich mich mit dem Rad traue, dass muss es aushalten.



Also deine Antwort war gar nicht so falsch. Du hast bei deinem Händler ja schon in dem Augenblick bezahlt, als du das Rad abgeholt hast. FALLS da von irgendeiner Seite Geld kommt, dann von Lapierre, aber die haben ihren Job in dem Augenblick gemacht, als sie den neuen Rahmen protofrei geschickt habe. 

Ich denke ebenfalls nicht, dass der Rahmen gebrochen ist, weil das Lager defekt war. (Wie soll das denn gehen? Bin aber gerne jederzeit bereit dazuzulernen.)


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Dann noch ein überraschendes Zitat: "Ich frage mich auch noch, wer den Umbau jetzt bezahlt".



Hi,

das ist gar nicht so trivial. Mal meine Einschätzung:

Der Händler ist Dir zwar zur Gewährleistung verpflichtet, aber nach sechs Monaten tritt die Beweislastumkehr ein. Er kann von Dir verlangen zu beweisen, dass der Fehler bereits beim Kauf (oder in den ersten sechs Monaten) auftrat. -> Wann hast Du das erste mal das Knacken bemerkt und ihm mitgeteilt? (Hilfweise das erste mal vor Zeugen besprochen oder z.B. hier gepostet?)

Der Hersteller wiederum ist DIR gegenüber nur zur Erfüllung seiner Garantie Zusage verpflichtet "Der Rahmen hält zwei Jahre, sonst gibt es einen neuen" - dieser Selbstverpflichtung ist er ja nachgekommen wenn er den Rahmen anliefert.

Da hilft nur vernünftig miteinander reden, er möchte Dir ja noch mehr Sachen verkaufen. Ich bringe in solchen Situationen gerne meine weiteren Kaufabsichten mit ein - z.B. bei meinen KTMs habe ich "wenn der Motor gerade eh auf Garantie offen ist" Schmiedekolben oder scharfe Nocken einsetzen lassen - da war jegliche Diskussion über "wer zahlt eigentlich die Arbeitszeit" erledigt 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Trurl2000 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte hier meine Gewichtstabelle von einem Zesty 314 mod 2009(L) zeigen.Sie soll als eine Orientierungshilfe dienen für diejenigen die ihr
Zesty entschlanken oder einfach bissl aufpimpen wollen.
Was bleibt uns eh bei dem Sauwetter dadraußen ....





Als erstes habe ich die LP Sattelstütze gegen eine leichtere getauscht - 350 g sind wohl ein paar Gramm zu viel.
Anderseits der serienmäßig eingebaute Vorbau 
macht sowohl verarbeitungstechnisch wie auch gewichtmässig mit 129 g eine gute Figur.Trotzdem musste er einem schwereren Thomson weichen 
Insgesamt haben mich hier aufgelistete Tuningmaßnahmen um 800 Euro gekostet und etwa 1000 g Gewichtersparniss gebracht.
Der Tunningspotenzial ist damit natürlich längst nicht ausgeschöpft.
Für mich ist allerdings wichtig das das bike Alpencross-tauglich bleibt deswegen keine extremen Leichtbauteile drin (mein Kampfgewicht beträgt 80 kg).
Ich habe das Gesamtgewicht überprüft und es stimmt - die Herstellerangaben sind da öfters abenteuerlich.
Dazu kommen natürlich noch Pedale die hier nicht aufgelistet sind.

Die Tabelle hat keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollständigket und ich nehme gerne jegliche Verbesserungsvorschläge (wie auch vernünftige Tuningsvorschläge)entgegen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist gar nicht so trivial. Mal meine Einschätzung:
> 
> ...



Hier entsteht gerade ein kleiner Irrtum: Garantie hat nichts mit Gewährleistung zu tun. Wie LC4fun richtig geschrieben hat, kehrt sich die Beweislast zu Ungunsten des Käufers um. Es geht hier ausschliesslich um die GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. 
Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige "Zusatzangabe" die im Einzelfall vom Hersteller noch geprüft wird. Wenn jetzt also Käufer A von seinem Garantieanspruch gebrauch macht, der Kaufvertrag aber mehr als 2 Jahre und einen Tag zurückliegt, dann ist er auf GOODWILL des Herstellers angewiesen. Oft wird hier sehr kulant gehandelt, weil die Hersteller ihre Kunden binden möchten, aber besteht kein ANSPRUCH.

Am besten ist es also immer, wenn man offen mit seinem Dealer über das Problem redet. Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle einen dementsprechenden Ansprechpartner. 

Zu den Kosten: Im Gewährleistungsfall entstehen für den Kunden keine weiteren Kosten. Punkt. Es mag zwar sein, dass das für uns Händler manchmal von Nachteil ist (wer schraubt schon gerne ein ganzes Rad um und das für Umme...) aber der Kunde hat bei kauf des Rades ja schon dafür bezahlt. Und abgesehen davon brechen ja nicht alle Räder durch, sondern nur ein verschwinden geringer Prozentsatz. Zumindest, wenn man eine vernünftige Marke im Shop hat.

Ich bin im übrigen begeistert, dass es in diesem Fred kein Angepisse gibt sondern alle Beteiligten sachlich und nett miteinander umgehen. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank dafür! So machts viel mehr Spaß...


----------



## Flatburns (18. Januar 2009)

@svensonn
@papa midnight
Sieht so ein Spacer unter dem Steuerrohr nicht seltsam aus?
Kann einer von euch ein Bild posten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

Ich baue die Tage ein paar 718er rahmen mit diesen Steuersaätzen auf und mache mal ein Bild. ca. Donnerstag.


----------



## Flatburns (18. Januar 2009)

Cool, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

Und zusätzlich dann noch ein Bild vom 518er Steuersatz. Muss aber erst noch ne Rohloff einbauen. Sieht sonst aus wie ein gerupftes Huhn...


----------



## lugggas (18. Januar 2009)

habe in einem interview gehört, dass die 160mm Gabel dem froggy 518 so gut tun würde und es einfach mehr spaß macht als mit einer 180er.
Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich werde das Froggy aber vll selbst mal die Tage testen können. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, da mir ein verspieltes handling fast lieber wäre.
grüße
Lucas


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

probier das lieber mal selber aus. Kann ja sein, dass der interviewte überhaupt nicht so fährt wie du. Ich lieb diesen Bock und habe dafür sogar mein Norco abgegeben... 160 mm sind super. Und die muss man erst mal komplett ausnutzen können...


----------



## lugggas (18. Januar 2009)

hast du denn einen direkten vergleich zur 180er?
eigentlich müssten die unterschiedlichen einbauhöhen doch deutlich im handling zu spüren sein, oder?
gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2009)

In den Serienrädern ist ein Steuersatz verbaut, der ca 18 mm ausgleicht. Deswegen auch bald das Bild vom 518er...


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

@ Papa Midnight: Wie ist das Spicy im Vergleich zum Norco Fluid LT?? Ich will nicht in den Bikepark, sondern möglichst schnell ausgesetzte Trails (Taunus) runter und Singletrails fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Januar 2009)

Oh hah. Die sind ja mal so fast beide für das identische Terrain ausgelegt. Ich hab im letzten Jahr ein Norco Six gefahren. dieses Jahr wirds ein Froggy, weil mich einfach der Hinterbau vollkommen überzeugt hat. Ich mach das alles jetzt ja auch schon ein paar Jahre und bis dato ist mir dieses perfekte Zusammernspiel von gewicht, Stabilität und Hinterbauperformance nicht übern weg gelaufen. Schon gar nicht zu dem Preis. Ich würde dir aber auf jeden Fall dazu raten beide einmal zu fahren. Denn wenn der eine das Rad gut findet, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass der andere das genau so sieht...


----------



## woopy (20. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mit dem FOX FLOAT RP2 XV am Spicy nicht so zufrieden. Das Teil hüpft ohne Propedal rum da könnte man meinen man sitzt auf nem jungen Gaul. Gut, ist vielleicht nicht ganz perfekt eingestellt ... noch nicht. Werde mir noch ein wenig Mühe geben die nächsten Tage und hoffe doch sehr dass es noch bessert.

Ne Frage:

Wie sieht es mit dem Fox Float RP23 aus?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2009)

Stell den mal ein, dann hüpft der auch nicht. Zugstufe olé!


----------



## Asha'man (20. Januar 2009)

Was genau stört dich denn überhaupt?

Wippen im Wiegetritt? Oder eine zu schwache Zugstufe (zu schnelles ausfedern)? Junger Gaul klingt nach letzterem und das dürfte mit Propedal nichts zu tun haben und du musst die Zugstufendämpfung erhöhen.

Wippen ist am Zesty selbst im Wiegetritt minimal. Am Froggy durch den deutlich weicher abgestimmten DHX4 etwas deutlicher. Beides aber absolut vertretbar. 
Beim Zesty nutze ich das Propedal überhaupt nicht, da es nicht nötig ist bei sauberem runden Tritt und Wiegetritt mache ich nur selten. Beim Froggy nutze ich es deswegen nicht, weil die Van eh wippt und dort am meisten Kraft weg geht. Bergauf sitze ich auf dem Froggy aber auch...aber auf schnellen Trails, etc. wird schonmal im Wiegetritt ordentlich Gas gegeben und da brauche ich in der Regel das sensible Fahrwerk eh.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2009)

Hört auf Asha´man. Der hat Ahnung.


----------



## woopy (20. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Was genau stört dich denn überhaupt?
> 
> Wippen im Wiegetritt? Oder eine zu schwache Zugstufe (zu schnelles ausfedern)? Junger Gaul klingt nach letzterem und das dürfte mit Propedal nichts zu tun haben und du musst die Zugstufendämpfung erhöhen.
> 
> ...



Hab ich vorhin vergessen: Ich hab ein Spicy

Wiegetritt ist mir klar, dort komm ich mit eingestelltem ProPedal eigentlich tiptop zurecht aber eben ... irgendwie hab ich das gefühl halb aus dem Sattel zu fliegen über ne Welle. 

Dass es an der wie bei dir beschriebenen Zugstuffe liegt hab ich natürlich sofort gedacht aber leider hab ich, egal auf welches Extrem ich stelle, nur minimalen Unterschied.

Grüsse


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2009)

SAG richtig eingestellt?


----------



## woopy (20. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> SAG richtig eingestellt?



Vorbildlich ... genau wie im Handbuch beschrieben

Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt dass der Dämpfer irgend ne Macke hat. Gut, war schon kalt aber dennoch.


----------



## Silver-Racer (20. Januar 2009)

das kenne ich auch. die zugstufe an meinem fox float im zesty ändert sich selbst bei maximal anschlag des zugstufenrädchens auch nur minimal und so versucht das pony mich gelegentlich aus dem sattel zu werfen.

den sag falsch einstellen geht doch mit der anzeige fast gar nicht, oder?


----------



## woopy (20. Januar 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> den sag falsch einstellen geht doch mit der anzeige fast gar nicht, oder?



Naja, wenn man sich ganz fest Mühe gibt schafft man es sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. Januar 2009)

@Papa: Geht so, aber danke für die Blumen.  Kann ich im übrigen nur zurück geben.
@Woopy: Mach mal folgendes:

Zugstufe voll aufdrehen. Dann stell dich auf dein Rad (an Wand anlehnen oder ähnlich) und lass dich fallen. Mach das ein paar mal und merk dir, wie er ausfedert.
Danach Zugstufe voll zu und das gleiche Spiel nochmal. Du solltest einen deutlichen Unterschied merken.

Zugstufe zu (mehr Dämpfung) und er federt langsamer wieder aus. Bei zu starker Zugstufe kann es dir passieren, dass er bei schnellen aufeinander folgenden Schlägen nicht mehr ausfedert und durchsackt. 
Zugsstufe auf (weniger Dämpfung) und er federt schneller aus. Zu schnell und das von dir beschriebene Phänomen tritt auf.

Du hast schon erwähnt, dass du ein Spicy hast. Aber ich kann nur von den Rädern beschreiben, die ich gefahren habe. Spicy gehört nicht dazu...muss ich mal ändern...aber find erstmal einen, der ein Spicy hat bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## S1las (20. Januar 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem FOX FLOAT RP2 XV am Spicy nicht so zufrieden. Das Teil hüpft ohne Propedal rum da könnte man meinen man sitzt auf nem jungen Gaul. Gut, ist vielleicht nicht ganz perfekt eingestellt ... noch nicht. Werde mir noch ein wenig Mühe geben die nächsten Tage und hoffe doch sehr dass es noch bessert.
> 
> Ne Frage:
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem Fox Float RP23 aus?



Ich fahre selbst das Spicy und hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Wiegetritt. Du solltest vielleicht den Daempfer mal neu justieren


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Januar 2009)

geht mir genauso... das einzige was "wippt" ist die Talas, aber der Dämpfer ist, auch für mein Gewicht, schön ruhig... PP auf St.3 .....


----------



## Asha'man (21. Januar 2009)

Er hat ja kein Problem mit Wippen, sondern mit der Zugstufe. Federt zu schnell aus und er hat das Gefühl, runtergeworfen zu werden.


----------



## LC4Fun (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

anbei mein neues 514er. Bis auf die Alberts und Pedale noch äußerst jungfräulich. Ich habe allerdings auch nicht vor viel daran zu machen. Eine Vario Sattelstütze (Kindshock i900 oder i950 ohne remote) und entweder mein HAC5 oder vielleicht doch nen Garmin 705... mal sehen 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2009)

Die KS 900 passt perfekt dazu. Irgendwo in diesem Thread müssten auch ein paar Bilder davon sein...hab aber vergessen, wann ich die gepostet habe.


----------



## skatmann (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight

Kann man in ein Spicy 316 einen DHX 4 einbauen?
Der Fox überzeugt mich nicht.
MfG Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2009)

Das geht vom Platzangebot her schon. DHX 4 ist aber ein OEM Dämpfer. Sieh also bitte zu, dass du einen passenden bekommst! Interne Zug und Druckstufen sollten dem set-Up von Lapierre ähneln. Vom Hub- und Einbaumaß her ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Holybiker (23. Januar 2009)

Hello Papa,

wo ist denn das Bild von dem 718 mit dem spezial Hope Steuersatz?
Bei Hope auf der HP gibts da nämlich nix.
Würd ich schon gern mal sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Januar 2009)

Hab ich heute eingepresst. Und zum Vergleich auch noch einen Rahmen mit einem RESET Wan.5. Bilder kommen morgen.
Ende februar bekomme ich noch ein einziges 718 Hammerschmitt limited. Mal schauen, was da drinsteckt...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## Jockelmatz (24. Januar 2009)

@ papa Midnight,
vielleicht kannst Du als ausgewiesener LP-Fachmann etwas bei den 2009 Modellen weiterhelfen:
Das X-control hat lt. Prospekt als 910 und 710 einen Sitzrohrwinkel von 73° - aber die Modelle ab 510 abwärts 72,5° - haben die sich verschrieben?
710 und 510 sind Scandium-Rahmen, eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, daß die zwei Rahmen mit verschiedenen Winkeln bauen, oder mach ich nen Denkfehler??  

Und gleich noch ne Frage:  Würdest Du einem 95 kg-Fahrer den Scandiumrahmen empfehlen oder besser 410 mit Alurahmen? Bei Rocky Mountain erinnere ich, daß der Scandiumrahmen des Element z.B. deutlich weicher als die Aluversion (und für mich ungeeignet) war...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

So sieht ein Froggy 718 Rahmen mit einem Reset WAN.5 aus. Super QualitÃ¤t, schÃ¶ne viele Farben mÃ¶glich aber rund 65 Gramm schwerer als ein Hope Strepdown und mit â¬ 139,- nicht wirklich billig. Untere lagerschale 15 mm.














Ein Froggy 718 Frame mit Hope Stepdown. INA Lager, â¬ 80,-, aber nur in schwarz erhÃ¤ltlich. Untere Kappe 15 mm. Hab schon tausendmal nach grÃ¼nen Teilen gebettelt, aber die bekommen nur gesponsorte Teamfahrer... Keine Ahnung, mit wem man da schlafen muss, um die zu bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ papa Midnight,
> vielleicht kannst Du als ausgewiesener LP-Fachmann etwas bei den 2009 Modellen weiterhelfen:
> Das X-control hat lt. Prospekt als 910 und 710 einen Sitzrohrwinkel von 73° - aber die Modelle ab 510 abwärts 72,5° - haben die sich verschrieben?
> 710 und 510 sind Scandium-Rahmen, eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, daß die zwei Rahmen mit verschiedenen Winkeln bauen, oder mach ich nen Denkfehler??
> ...




Nabend...
Ist ganz gut möglich, dass aufgrund unterschiedlicher Materialien auch gewisse Rohrformen und somit die Winkel leicht unterschiedlich sind. Ich hab erst die Modelle 210 und 310 im Laden. Ich frag gleich mal nach. 

Das Gewicht geht ok.


----------



## Island (24. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe Gestern mein Froggy 718 im Allgäu abgeholt (wohne in München zu papa wäre es ein Bisschen weit gewesen)
> 
> ...



hi kannst mal bitte etwas mehr zur Austattung sagen? thx
Welche e.13 Kefü ist das genau? Gabs Probleme bei der Montage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

E 13 gibts bald nur noch über Cosmic Sports. Mal schauen, ob die Verfügbarkeit dann noch gegeben ist und wie sehr da an der Preisspirale gedreht wird...:-(


----------



## woopy (24. Januar 2009)

Kurze Frage:

will den FOX DHX Air in mein Spicy 916 machen. Wie lang muss das Teil sein?

Merci!


----------



## Island (24. Januar 2009)

CS hat e.13 oder kommen die erst? Wer bietet sonst noch e.13 an?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe Gestern mein Froggy 718 im Allgäu abgeholt (wohne in München zu papa wäre es ein Bisschen weit gewesen)
> 
> ...



Du wärest nicht mein erster Kunde in München gewesen...;-)
Schickes Bike haste dir da zusammengezaubert! Echt schön!


----------



## Flatburns (24. Januar 2009)

Na das nenne ich mal Top Bilder von den Steuersätzen! Danke Papa.

Ich überlege mir ein Froggy 318 zuzulegen, würde eventuell die Domain durch eine Totem ersetzen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar ein Schritt nach vorne! Welche willste denn einbauen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> CS hat e.13 oder kommen die erst? Wer bietet sonst noch e.13 an?



Kommt Anfang Februar. Sonst hat das keiner...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> will den FOX DHX Air in mein Spicy 916 machen. Wie lang muss das Teil sein?
> 
> Merci!




216 mm.

Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort.


----------



## Flatburns (24. Januar 2009)

Eine mit Stahlfeder. Aber ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe nicht ganz den Unterschied zwischen der IS und der Coil.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Eine mit Stahlfeder. Aber ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe nicht ganz den Unterschied zwischen der IS und der Coil.



Die coil hat noch eine high speed Druckstufe und ein Gate. Außerdem ist hier alles extern verstellbar. Bei der IS ist alles intern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (24. Januar 2009)

ein froggy mit totem is bestimmt der hammer.....externe dämpfungsverstellung is echt ne feine sache.....nimm die coil


----------



## woopy (24. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 216 mm.
> 
> Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort.



vielen Dank!


----------



## Flatburns (24. Januar 2009)

Was machen die beiden Gabeln preislich für einen Unterschied?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich gerade überfagt...
Weiß das hier jemand?


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> hi kannst mal bitte etwas mehr zur Austattung sagen? thx
> Welche e.13 KefÃ¼ ist das genau? Gabs Probleme bei der Montage?



Es ist eine e.13 DRS musste einiges weg feilen und die E-Type Umwerfer Montage AbsÃ¤gen war also schon ein bisschen Arbeit... 
funkt aber super 

fox talas rc2
acros AI-25 hat 8mm Spacer // standard ist 18mm bei Lapierre hab also ca. einen lenk winkel von 67* mit Totem 65*
Saint Schaltung/Schalthebel/Kurbel
DT Swiss 240s/5.1d/comp.
Formula "the one" 200/200
Conti RQ/Kaiser // im Sommer RQ /RQ

Hab mir noch vor eine Totem Solo Air fÃ¼r den Bike Park zuzulegen

LG Peter

PS: einen kleinen Ãberblick http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikema...rpage=24&sort=1&stype=&limit=&cat=18&ppuser=0

macht ca. 100â¬ aus


----------



## woopy (24. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 216 mm.
> 
> Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort.



Sorry, jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage:

Welche Buchsen (Durchmesser+Breite) benötige ich?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2009)

Da musste mich Montag nochmal fragen. Dann messe ich das im Laden aus.


----------



## woopy (25. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da musste mich Montag nochmal fragen. Dann messe ich das im Laden aus.



Sehr sehr nett!


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2009)

Für welches Modell? kann sein, dass die carbon seat stays andere Maße haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (25. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Für welches Modell? kann sein, dass die carbon seat stays andere Maße haben...



Spicy 916 ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2009)

Ok. Das hab ich da. Meld mich dann am Montag.


----------



## MiLi (26. Januar 2009)

Lapierre Froggy 518 in Aktion :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9g-5d09gSc


----------



## S1las (26. Januar 2009)

Schoenes Vid . Wuerde mich auch mal reitzen hrhr


----------



## tuubaduur (26. Januar 2009)

nun auch meins:















macht irre viel spass!!

tuubaduur


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2009)

schickschickschick!!! Aber die Pedale tauschst du noch aus, ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2009)

Sehr geiles Rad. Wie bei Papa, sind mir auch die Pedale negativ aufgefallen.  Weg damit und kleine Clickies drauf oder vernünftige Plattform. 

@Papa: Es war dein Paket am Samstag. Helm war gerade noch rechtzeitig da.  Danke!!! 

Froggy auf den Filthytrails macht richtig, richtig Spass!! Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch die größeren Sprünge trauen...


----------



## woopy (27. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ok. Das hab ich da. Meld mich dann am Montag.



@Papa Midnight:

Ich schenk dir 






Ist ein Vergissmeinnicht


----------



## tuubaduur (27. Januar 2009)

jaaa!!! die pedale kommen weg! war nur für die testfahrt, dachte mit klickies immer rein und raus, das ist mir zu nervig.

dabei ist mir aber aufgefallen das ich die klickies tatsächlich nur bergauf vermisst habe. denke jetzt kommen erstmal plattformpedale dran. tipps??

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## hopfer (27. Januar 2009)

fÃ¼r die die Seite noch nicht kennen:
http://lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009

Plattform Pedale gibt es viele...
die hier sind aber besonders Preiswert:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/-Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html

sind die gleichen wie die NC-17 nur 30â¬ GÃ¼nstiger 

LG Peter


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2009)

tuubaduur: Ich fahr jetzt beides. Plattform am Froggy und Klicks am Zesty. Bergauf vermisse ich die Klicks schon sehr, es geht aber auch mit Plattform. Bergab haben die Plattform ein paar Vorteile. Wenn es technisch ist und man schnell ins Pedal muss, sollte man bei Klicks schon gut auf der Stelle balancieren können. Bei Plattform geht's leichter.
Ich fühle mich allerdings auch bergab mit Klicks sehr sicher (kein Verrutschen und bin immer schnell genug draussen).

Aber probier ruhig mal Plattformpedale aus: Truvativ Holzfeller (>500g, aber sehr guter Halt und gute Lager), NC-17 Sudpin III (leicht), die alten NC-17 oder oben genannte Wellgo (etwas schwerer, aber günstiger). Die tun eigentlich alle sehr gut.


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2009)

Weisse Truvativ Holzfeller sind an meinem Froggy. Die würden sich am 514 auch sehr gut machen, denke ich. Setzt deine Farbgebung fort. Und dann noch schwarze Kurbeln (würde ich kein Geld für ausgeben, solange deine XT nicht kaputt sind, aber gut aussehen würde es). *schwärm*


----------



## tuubaduur (27. Januar 2009)

Danke Peter! der tipp war heiss, habe zugeschlagen!!

Asha'man, danke für den holzfeller tipp, habe mich für die wellgo entschieden. ma schauen wie es weiter geht. sind die schwarzen geworden, zur xt kurbel, dachte ich.

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> @Papa Midnight:
> 
> Ich schenk dir
> 
> ...



Kolbenseite 19 mm und Kolbenstangenseite 25,8 mm. Beide im Durchmesser H 8 - 6mm.


Blumen helfen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> für die die Seite noch nicht kennen:
> http://lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009
> 
> Plattform Pedale gibt es viele...
> ...



Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Die NC 17 Pedale haben eine durchgehende Achse und auch Material und Lager sind anders.


----------



## woopy (27. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kolbenseite 19 mm und Kolbenstangenseite 25,8 mm. Beide im Durchmesser H 8 - 6mm.
> 
> 
> Blumen helfen...



recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2009)

Ein Wellgo ist bei einem Freund am Samstag auseinander geflogen. Das war aber auch schon 5 Jahre alt und da ist das ok.

@tuubaduur: Gute Wahl.


----------



## S1las (27. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad. Wie bei Papa, sind mir auch die Pedale negativ aufgefallen.  Weg damit und kleine Clickies drauf oder vernünftige Plattform.
> 
> @Papa: Es war dein Paket am Samstag. Helm war gerade noch rechtzeitig da.  Danke!!!
> 
> Froggy auf den Filthytrails macht richtig, richtig Spass!! Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch die größeren Sprünge trauen...



Spruenge sind bei mir auch noch so eine Sache . Die kleineren sind kein Ding aber wenn dann doch mal ein bisschen hoeherer Kicker kommt wirds doch schon holprig . 
Waere fuer jeden Tip zu haben ^^, falls jemand welche hat, immer her damit .


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad. Wie bei Papa, sind mir auch die Pedale negativ aufgefallen.  Weg damit und kleine Clickies drauf oder vernünftige Plattform.
> 
> @Papa: Es war dein Paket am Samstag. Helm war gerade noch rechtzeitig da.  Danke!!!
> 
> Froggy auf den Filthytrails macht richtig, richtig Spass!! Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch die größeren Sprünge trauen...



Sauber!

Mach mal Bilder!


----------



## clausi87 (27. Januar 2009)

ein tip von meiner seite sind 5.10schuhe mit nc-17 ...besser und sicherer kommt man keinen trail runter^^...hab die kombi jetz seit 1 jahr im dheinsatz und bin einfach begeistert.....ein halt fast wie mit klicks...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Da hat der Clausi Recht. Und in halben Größen gibts die Dinger auch!


----------



## Holybiker (27. Januar 2009)

Also Five.Ten Schuhe mit dieser Saugnapf-Kletter-Sohle auf NC17 Sudpin fahr ich bei meiner DH / FR Schleuder auch.
Man ist wie festgeschweißt  kann ich nur empfehlen.
Allerdings bescheißt NC17 bei den Gewichten brutal.

Beim Enduro / Light FR hab ich CrankBrothers Acid.
Das Click-System ist lichtjahre besser als SPD, würde nie wieder was anderes nehmen. Die Plattform des Acid ist allerdings recht bescheiden, da fühl ich mich geclickt doch sicherer, zumal man auch sehr schnell rauskommt.


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2009)

Fotos in meiner Galerie. Aber wir haben nur am Anfang Fotos gemacht und die Quali ist auch sehr schlecht.

Alle Fotos und ein paar kleine Vids gibts hier:
http://creative-dark.de/pix/filthytrails.zip

Ist aber alles nicht sehr spektakulär. Größere Sprünge sind halt noch völlig neu für mich, wie gesagt. Aber meinen ersten Double bin ich gesprungen. Zwar nur 1m zwischen Start- und Landehügel, aber schwierige Anfahrt.

FiveTens sind auf jeden Fall sehr sehr nett auf Plattform!


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Holybiker schrieb:


> Also Five.Ten Schuhe mit dieser Saugnapf-Kletter-Sohle auf NC17 Sudpin fahr ich bei meiner DH / FR Schleuder auch.
> Man ist wie festgeschweißt  kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Allerdings bescheißt NC17 bei den Gewichten brutal.
> 
> ...



NC 17 Mag 189 Gramm
NC 17 STD 220 Gramm
NC 17 CNC III 204 Gramm

frisch gewogen ...


----------



## hopfer (27. Januar 2009)

@papa die I MG sind baugleich mit Wellgo : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...e/NC-17-Magnesium-MG-I-S-Pro-Pedal::2097.html
das hier sind die neuen da geht die Achse durch: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...NC-17-Magnesium-MG-II-S-Pro-Pedal::14042.html

LG Peter

PS: habe jetzt viel zeit zum lesen da Finger Gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Ach schau mal einer guck...Und warum machen die die nicht mehr mit kurzen Achsen? Hat das nen technischen oder nen optischen Grund?

Finger durch = 8 Wochen Langeweile?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Ab sofort kÃ¶nnen alle die rot und grÃ¼n eloxierten Schaltaugen der Spicy und Zesty Serie bestellen! Bitte das genaue Modell angeben! Die Carbonhinterbauten bekommen andere Augen als die Aluvariante... Spicy und Zesty Carbonhinterbau sind identisch. StÃ¼ck â¬ 15,-


----------



## Holybiker (27. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> NC 17 Mag 189 Gramm
> NC 17 STD 220 Gramm
> NC 17 CNC III 204 Gramm
> 
> frisch gewogen ...




Na das passt ja zu den Herstellerangaben, offenbar sind die Jungs jetzt ehrlicher.
Meine SP II haben 2006 fast 100g mehr gewogen als angegeben war.

Die CB Acid 3 die ich habe, wiegen auch soviel wie die Acid 2 haben sollen. Nu ja, hab ja auch nur den Preis der 2er bezahlt.

Hoffentlich wiegt der Froggy Rahmen wie angegeben nur 2,9kg.

Gibts eigentlich irgentwo etwas bessere Geodaten zu den Rahmen als auf der LP-HP.
Die kann ich nicht lesen.


----------



## hopfer (27. Januar 2009)

keine 8 Wochen nur zwei tage zum Ausruhen.
Es hat sich anscheinend rentiert die Pedale dünner zu machen und eine Längere Achse mit Mehrlagern zu verbauen welche dann kleiner sind. kommt dann also +- das Gleiche bei raus.

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Holybiker schrieb:


> Na das passt ja zu den Herstellerangaben, offenbar sind die Jungs jetzt ehrlicher.
> Meine SP II haben 2006 fast 100g mehr gewogen als angegeben war.
> 
> Die CB Acid 3 die ich habe, wiegen auch soviel wie die Acid 2 haben sollen. Nu ja, hab ja auch nur den Preis der 2er bezahlt.
> ...



Der Froggy 718 in 43 cm wiegt mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme, Schaltauge und allen Führungen etc. 3600 Gramm. Auch eben gewogen...;-)


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Januar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Spruenge sind bei mir auch noch so eine Sache . Die kleineren sind kein Ding aber wenn dann doch mal ein bisschen hoeherer Kicker kommt wirds doch schon holprig .
> Waere fuer jeden Tip zu haben ^^, falls jemand welche hat, immer her damit .



 Bald ist besser Wetter, dann wird mal ne richtige Tour ohne Schnee und mit viel mehr Speed (inkl. kleine Sprünge) gefahren! 
______________________________________________________

*@ Papa*

Ist es leicht möglich mein Zesty 2008 auf diese Zugführung umstellen zu lassen?



tuubaduur schrieb:


> nun auch meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Ich befürchte ich verstehe die Frage nicht.


----------



## S1las (27. Januar 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Bald ist besser Wetter, dann wird mal ne richtige Tour ohne Schnee und mit viel mehr Speed (inkl. kleine Sprünge) gefahren!



Ich will alle Spruenge machen. Die Kleinen und die "Groesseren" ^^.
Muessen wir alles probieren


----------



## clausi87 (27. Januar 2009)

ich hab da n film da wird ,englisch kentnisse vorrausgesetzt,gut dhfahrtechnik (sprünge kurven ,drops) erklärt mit richtiger körperhaltung und so....ein paar sachen bringen einen echt weiter find ich.....fluidride heist das ganze.....
nur das englisch genuschell is anstrengent


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ich verstehe die Frage nicht.



Sorry 
Ich meine ob es möglich ist die Schalt und Bremszüge statt unter dem Tretlager so zu verlegen wie auf dem Bild gezeigt wird (wie bei den 2009er Modellen)


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2009)

Das geht. Aber achte bitte darauf, dass die vorhandenen Züge auf ein erträgliches Maß gekürzt werden. Das oben ist ja auch ein 2008er Modell. Und da gehts ja auch.


----------



## Asha'man (28. Januar 2009)

Habe ich an meinem Zesty gerade machen lassen. Ging wohl ohne kürzen der Züge. Ich habs aber noch nicht gesehen. Hole das Rad Samstag ab.

Rahmen ist getauscht, Tretlager gibts jetzt auch ein neues. Wer's bezahlt steht noch nicht fest. Da es aber kein Einzelfall zu sein scheint, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich der letzte bin, der dafür aufkommen muss. Vielleicht irre ich mich da aber auch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2009)

Meld dich mal, wenn du da genaueres sagen kannst. Wir haben das genannte Problem noch nie gehabt und da wäre es ja mal ganz gut zu wissen, wie man das lösen kann.


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Januar 2009)

@Papa,

wie sieht es mit den "Zugführungsbefestigungsklemmen" in rot elox aus? Sind die bereits lieferbar?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich überleg auch ob ich mir n La Pierre-Bike kaufen soll
Nur,dass ich nicht weiß,ob ich das froggy318 (2300,-) oder das Spicy 316 ( für ebenfalls 2300,-) holen soll ( die neuen Modelle Baujahr 2009)
Das Froggy ist als Freerider mit 16 kg dabei und das Spicy mit schönen glaub 14,3 kg.
Nur weiß ich nicht, welches ich mir hol.
Ich bike im Enduro - Freerider-Bereich...nun,iss die Frage, welches das passende ist..ich mach ja keine Drops/Sprünge über 3,5 m...
Denkt ihr, dass das Spicy 316 n Drop mit einer höhe von 3 meter überstehen würde?
Schon mal im Voraus Danke für alle Antworten sowie für alle Kommentare

Ich dacht auch schon ans Austauschen von ner anderen federgabel..macht schon was her..aber das geld würd mir fehlen..hab eh schon mühe die 2300,- zusammen zu bekommen..
Was ich eben mach sind Enduro-Touren
Sogut wie ichs eben mit meinem Hardtail hinbekomm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Würd eben gern mehr in den Freeridebereich gern, dass mir aber zurzeit mein Hardtail nicht erlaubt..daher würd ich mir eben gern das spicy oder froggy holen...
Ich fahr eben nicht nur Bergab..sondern auch immer n stückchen wieder hoch...
Letzten Endes würd ich gern Freeride-Marathons trailen...und da ist eben die Frage SPICY ODER FROGGY

Hier sind mal die Links:
http://lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/vt...09/SPICY-316-1

http://lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/vt...009/FROGGY-318


----------



## hopfer (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin bevor ich mir das 718 gekauft habe auf einem 318 Probegefahren und das ging fantastisch bergauf kein Wippen kein Durchsacken = keine Probleme!
das Spicy geht dank des Gewichts natürlich etwas schneller hoch aber sonst sehe ich da keine Großen unterschiede. (ausser natürlich bergab)

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (28. Januar 2009)

Danke hopfer 
Gibts noch weitere Vorschläge,Kommentare,Ratschläge oder Antworten?
Schon mal im voraus n fettes Dankeschön


----------



## clausi87 (28. Januar 2009)

....hab ich gerad im fotoalbum gefunden und wollt es euch nicht vorenthalten....is ma ein etwas anderer sehr freeride lastiger aufbau....


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> @Papa,
> 
> wie sieht es mit den "Zugführungsbefestigungsklemmen" in rot elox aus? Sind die bereits lieferbar?



Bestellt hab ich sie schon, aber die kommen erst ein paar Tage nach den Schaltaugen. Ich poste ne Mitteilung, wenn die da sind. Vorbestellungen ab sofort.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich überleg auch ob ich mir n La Pierre-Bike kaufen soll
> Nur,dass ich nicht weiß,ob ich das froggy318 (2300,-) oder das Spicy 316 ( für ebenfalls 2300,-) holen soll ( die neuen Modelle Baujahr 2009)
> Das Froggy ist als Freerider mit 16 kg dabei und das Spicy mit schönen glaub 14,3 kg.
> ...



Drop von 3 Meter??? Natürlich ein Froggy. Mit einem Spicy sind zwar ne Menge wilder Dinge möglich, aber das Einsatzgebiet ist doch eher für Enduro ausgelegt.
Ich persönlich würde nicht mit einem Spicy von einem 3 Meter Turm runterspringen...


----------



## eskind (29. Januar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Habe ich an meinem Zesty gerade machen lassen. Ging wohl ohne kürzen der Züge. Ich habs aber noch nicht gesehen. Hole das Rad Samstag ab.
> 
> Rahmen ist getauscht, Tretlager gibts jetzt auch ein neues. Wer's bezahlt steht noch nicht fest. Da es aber kein Einzelfall zu sein scheint, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich der letzte bin, der dafür aufkommen muss. Vielleicht irre ich mich da aber auch.



@Asha'man
Wäre schön wenn du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos machen könntest. Speziell von der Schaltzugdurchführung im Tretlagerbereich.
Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Januar 2009)

Lapierre Froggy 518 in 48 cm auf Rohloff umgebaut. Weißer Bash und Taco kommen, wenn Cosmic Sports offiziell die E 13 teile verkaufen. Also am Montag. Komplettbild kommt die Tage...


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2009)

@Papa: MTBer klingt nicht so, als würde er in absehbarer Zeit 3m Dinger springen.  Schau mal im Lapierre Foto Thread nach. Wie dem auch sei, er macht mit Spicy und Froggy nichts falsch. Das eine geht besser bergab und ist robuster. Das andere leichtfüssiger bergauf und dürfte vor allem auf langen Tagestouren angenehmer sein.

Der Rohloffaufbau ist ja mal sehr cool!  Macht sich das Gewicht der Nabe schwerpunktmässig stark bemerkbar? Wahrscheinlich muss der Kunde erstmal fahren, oder? Wo fährt er damit hauptsächlich? Touren?

Oh fast vergessen:
@clausi: Hübsches Spicy! Nur die roten Aufkleber am Rahmendreieck sind irgendwie...too much. Was ist denn das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Januar 2009)

@clausi87: im Fotoalbum gefunden


----------



## woopy (29. Januar 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ....hab ich gerad im fotoalbum gefunden und wollt es euch nicht vorenthalten....is ma ein etwas anderer sehr freeride lastiger aufbau....



Ist dass dein Bike ... wenn ich recht bin ist da ein Marzocchi Roco Air RC WC verbaut?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2009)

@Papa: Btw. schöne Zugführung bei der Rohloff. Schau, dass du irgendwas auf das Steuerrohr klebst. Dast ist großer Mist beim Froggy. Der Lack ist bei mir auf beiden Seiten schon ganz gut angescheuert von den Zügen. Überall pappen die was drauf...nur da nicht. 
Kannste mal bei deinem Vertriebler als Anregung einkippen. Sieht nämlich nicht schön aus. Naja, meinen Bashguard hab ich  auch schon oft genug gebraucht (bei Steilen Stufen bergauf setze ich immer auf) und mein Oberrohr ist total zerkratzt...keine Ahnung, wie ich das gemacht habe.  Der Freerider leidet irgendwie mehr, als das Zesty...komisch...


----------



## S1las (29. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Lapierre Froggy 518 in 48 cm auf Rohloff umgebaut. Weißer Bash und Taco kommen, wenn Cosmic Sports offiziell die E 13 teile verkaufen. Also am Montag. Komplettbild kommt die Tage...



Ist der Lenker nicht ein bisschen duerre oder kommt das jetzt nur auf dem Bild rueber. Der an meinem Spicy sieht um einiges stabiler/wuchtiger aus


----------



## hopfer (29. Januar 2009)

der NOX ist ein DH Lenker der hält schon eine weile.
ich finde den Lenker ja mal so richtig geil (ob ich mir den hole?) leider ist er kein Leichtgewicht und ist unter 35mm Rize nicht zu bekommen oder?

LG Peter

PS: auch sehnsüchtig gewartet?


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Januar 2009)

Das Rad ist für einen unserer Kunden und er hat zwischen "Dein-Rad-ist-da" Anruf und Abholung nicht mal nen tag vergehen lassen...
Den Lenker gibt es wirklich nur in 35 mm rise...


----------



## hopfer (29. Januar 2009)

das kann ich ihm nachfühlen! dann würd es mit den Fotos aber nichts oder?
sind die grünen Kettenblatt-Schrauben von NC-17?


----------



## clausi87 (29. Januar 2009)

also war nich mein spicy! hab ich hir im forumfotoalbum gefunden und fand das es ein ,toller nich so altäglich aufbau is...sorry wenn ich für verwirung gesorgt hab^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> das kann ich ihm nachfühlen! dann würd es mit den Fotos aber nichts oder?
> sind die grünen Kettenblatt-Schrauben von NC-17?



Jupp! das sind NC 17 Schrauben...


----------



## S1las (29. Januar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Rad ist für einen unserer Kunden und er hat zwischen "Dein-Rad-ist-da" Anruf und Abholung nicht mal nen tag vergehen lassen...
> Den Lenker gibt es wirklich nur in 35 mm rise...



Ehrlich gesagt, ich waere auch  sofort losgesprintet, um dieses Maschine  zu umarmen .


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (29. Januar 2009)

Wieviel meter könnt man so ein spicy in die tiefe reißen..maximal,ohne dass irgwas zu schaden kommt?...kleine quizfrage 

@ashaman
Was verstehst du unter einem mittleren drop..die antwort bist du mir noch schuldig


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe von dem mittleren bei den Filthytrails gesprochen und das Foto dazu gepostet. Allerdings ist das Fotoalbum seit dem Servercrash tot.

In m kann man das nicht ausdrücken. Wenn du sicher bist, dass du 3m hohe Dinger und mehr springen möchtest, dann hol dir ein Froggy. Wenn das in absehbarer Zeit nicht der Fall ist (z.B. wenn du jetzt noch keine Erfahrung mit Drops hast), dann kannste dir eins aussuchen.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (29. Januar 2009)

also..drops sind sogar was schönes...aber von so größerem zeugs lass ich im moment die finger 
Hab grad keine ahnung was mein hardtail genau aushält deswegen lass ich von 2 meter-drops die finger weg..nich jut *kopf schüttel*

Was schätzt du /ihr was so n spicy aushalten kann..will ja keine  professionellen angaben..einfach mal schätzen..DANKE


----------



## clausi87 (29. Januar 2009)

in der richtigen hand(lapierre-saab salomon team) is ein spicy auch zu großem in stande....man muss halt dann sehr sauber fahren ...also nix mit über eine landung hinaus springen.wenn du noch am anfang stehst und in näherer zukumpft auch mal große sachen in angriff nehmen willst nimm lieber das froggy. der rahmen verzeiht auf lange sicht mehr fehler und gibt mehr sicherheit bei den ersten sprüngen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Januar 2009)

Das hängt zu einem sehr viel größeren Teil von deinem technischen Können ab. Es gibt Leute, die springen mit einem Spicy im Park backflips, fliegen lässig über irgendwelche funboxes oder ähnliches. Wenn man aber mangelndes fahrerisches Können durch Mut ersetzt und wie ein nasser Sack in ein flat einschlägt, dann helfen auch die härtesten Bikes nicht weiter. 
Wenn dein Ziel ein Bikepark ist, holst du dir am besten ein Froggy. Das verzeiht so manchen Fehler.
Für lange Enduroausfahrten ist das Spicy sehr viel besser geeignet. 16 cm Federweg sind ja nun nicht wirklich wenig. Und so ganz nebenbei: Die muss man auch erst mal ausnutzen...Denn wir wollen hier ja mal eines nicht vergessen: Vor ein paar Jahren noch waren 10 cm Federweg "Downhill only".

Fahr die beiden doch einfach mal. ich wette, dass du nach ein paar wenigen Meter sofort für dich selber sagen kannst, was du nun wirklich haben möchtest.


----------



## zabone (30. Januar 2009)

eskind schrieb:


> @Asha'man
> Wäre schön wenn du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos machen könntest. Speziell von der Schaltzugdurchführung im Tretlagerbereich.
> Danke


 
@ alle die es interessiert. Ich habe die Zugführung an meinem Spicy 516 auch gerade geändert. Vorher habe ich im Laden mal Bilder von nem 2009´er 516 gemacht. Da das ja weiß ist, kann man die Verlegung der Züge ganz gut erkennen, besser als bei meinem schwarzen zumindest.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

@papa
Ich bin bereits mit beiden bikes gefahren...einfach genial
Sind alle beide kleine dreambikes..allein die federelemente..*träum*

Ich überleg auch, wie man die 17 kg beim froggy auf 15, irgwas reduzieren kann..vllt,dass ich bevor ich das bike kauf über preis und parts mit dem händler diskutiere...
Das bike müsste freeride-marathon sowie auch  für Enduro-touren tauglich sein.
Eig spricht ja das froggy für dich,wenn nicht diese 17 kilo wären.
Wenns ja 15 oder max 16 wären...ok...aber 17?...für längere touren ungebrauchbar.


----------



## Holybiker (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn du es leichter willst, dann greif zum 518 mit 15,7 kg. Ich finde das ist immer noch ziemlich Hardcore aufgebaut.
Wenn es wirklich leicht werden soll, dann 718 Rahmen und eine erlesene Auswahl von guten Komponenten und das Ding geht unter 14 kg.
Allerdings landest du dann locker über 4000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (30. Januar 2009)

Ein Froggy unter 15 kg aufzubauen halte ich für ziemlich sinnfrei. Wenn man wirklich im Gelände unterwegs ist in dem man 18cm Federweg braucht, dann sollte man sich keine Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit der Komponenten machen müssen. Unter 15 kg kommt man aber nur, wenn man u. a. an den Laufrädern und Reifen spart. Für längere Touren etc. gibt es nicht umsonst das Spicy.


----------



## woopy (30. Januar 2009)

Also mein Spicy 916 hat 12.6 kg, nix von 12.2 wie in den technischen Details aber das wird wohl das Gewicht von einem 42er Rahmen sein. Mit dem neuen Dämpfer Fox DHX Air dürfte das Spicy wohl bei 12.8kg sein. Inklusive Pedale (Crank Brothers Egg Beather 2Ti, 120gr)

Tuningmöglichkeiten gibts wohl bei der Kurbel, Felgen, Lenker sowie Sattel und Sattelstütze ... alles aus Carbon und man spart im nu 1 kg aber dann dürfte wohl die Stabilität hin sein.


----------



## hopfer (30. Januar 2009)

meins wiegt {(ohne Pedale 500gr) und RQ/RQ} ca.14,8kg also 900gr weniger als das 518!
der meiste war ganz sicher an den Laufrädern raus zu holen!

Sinnvoll sparen ginge noch an der Kurbel ca. 200gr und an Kleinteilen 200gr
denn ein Froggy sollte schon eine Kettenführung so wie Dicke schlappen Besitzen!

LG Peter


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2009)

Die stabile Saint Kurbel ist auch gar nicht so falsch. Mein 518 in L wiegt mit Pedalen (ca.500g) 16,88kg mit RQ/RQ. Jetzt sind MM/MM in 2,5" drauf und die sind nochmal nen Ecke schwerer (waren auch deutlich(!) schwerer als Herstellerangabe).

GÃ¶Ãtes Sparpotential meiner Meinung nach am 318/518:

LaufrÃ¤der - Stabil (gut eingespeicht, gut abgedrÃ¼ckt) und deutlich leichter wird aber richtig teuer. >500â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze, Vorbau und Lenker - Weiss aber nicht, wie schwer die Syncros Teile sind. Wird aber nicht sooo viel rauszuholen sein. Bei mir bleiben die Syncros drauf. Sehen auch gut aus. 
Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Schalthebel - Saint ist sehr robust, wenn einem das egal ist, kann man hier einige Gramm sparen
Luftfedergabel (Float o.Ã¤., Talas macht IMHO keinen Sinn): Aber das sahnige Ansprechverhalten und die linear verlaufende Federkennlinie lassen mich das leichte Ãbergewicht der Van vergessen

Alles in allem machts nur bei den LRS richtig sinn und wird richtig teuer. Wer ein leichtes Rad fÃ¼r Touren sucht -> Spicy. Freeridetouren und Bikepark -> Froggy.

Ein 718 deutlich unter 15kg aufzubauen wÃ¤re nix fÃ¼r mich.


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Januar 2009)

zur abwechslung mal meins


----------



## woopy (30. Januar 2009)

Cubereaction schrieb:


> zur abwechslung mal meins



mhhh, Farbkombination mit dem Neonrot der Felgen und weiss ist sehr speziell! oder liegt das irgendwie an der Aufnahme?


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Januar 2009)

nunja das bild ist leicht bearbeitet^^, aber weiss is es und rote felgen hat es auch


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2009)

Stell mal ein Foto ohne übertriebenen Photoshop Effekt rein. Könnte recht hübsch sein.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

N fettes Dankeschön,Leute...mein ding iss eben auch,dass ich net mehr als 2300 ausgeben will...ich bin noch schüler, verdien bisauf n paar zeitungen austragen nix und vom tschengeld will ich erst gar net sprechen^^...das ich eben mein handykap..werd schon mühe haben die 2300 zusammen zu bekommen...werd auch ferienjobs annehmen un bla...10% werde ich hoffentlich bekommen...auf mehr kann ich nicht hoffen...d.h 2000 fürs bike und 300 fürs tuning..mehr bliebt mir nicht

Eig. bin ich mir schon jetzt sicher,dass ich mir das Spicy holen werde, denn wo find ich große Freeride-Marathon-strecken?!
Und zu Bikeparks fahr ich auch mitm auto ne gute 3/4 stunde...wenn nicht sogar mehr..und auf den in Kaiserslautern kann man eig ********,gibt net so schöne strecken...wenn dann bad wildbach...
Vllt kann man am Spicy bissl was rausholen..hat jmd ne idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

also,dass mans spicy mehr aufs freeride trailt..
ging ne 180er gabel statt der 160er sowie ne 180er rahmendämpfung statt der 160er?
Was gäbs noch*kurz überleg*
Vllt bessere laufräder sowie n stabileren lenker?!


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Januar 2009)

besser so...??


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> also,dass mans spicy mehr aufs freeride trailt..
> ging ne 180er gabel statt der 160er sowie ne 180er rahmendämpfung statt der 160er?
> Was gäbs noch*kurz überleg*
> Vllt bessere laufräder sowie n stabileren lenker?!



Am Spicy den Ferderweg verändern würde ich dir auf keinen Fall raten.
Wenn du es mehr bergabfähig haben willst, dann ändere einfach nur die Reifen, net mehr net weniger.
Mach dir ein paar HighRoller vorn SlowReezey 40a und hinten einen 60a drauf und du fährst wie 20mm mehr Federweg auf jeder Dh Strecke und schonst dabei ganz nebenbei dein Rad.

G.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2009)

Genau, dickerer Schlappen mit weicher Mischung und dann passts. 

@cuberider: Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den roten DTSwiss Felgen. Das wär das richtige Gefährt für meine Freundin.


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Januar 2009)

was solln das heißen ^^


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

Cubereaction schrieb:


> was solln das heißen ^^



Er meint wohl, deins ist ein Frauenfahrrad

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2009)

Äh! Nein! Das war ohne Sarkasmus. Für meine Freundin wäre ein Spicy das optimale Spielzeug und so wie oben gefällt mir das sehr gut.


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Januar 2009)

puhhh... ich dachte schon. is wirklich ein schönes spielzeug


----------



## clausi87 (30. Januar 2009)

sehr schick mit den rädern....da würd auch gut ein marzocchi world cup air reinpassen


----------



## Cubereaction (30. Januar 2009)

ja von der farbe her auf jeden fall... aber werde wohl fox treu bleiben, vielleicht kommt noch der dhx air 5.0 dran. jetzt ist erstmal sparen angesagt.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

@ LB Jörg
Wie heißen nochmal die laufräder / reifen, die ich mir holen sollk anstatt den federweg ausubauen?
Vllt haste dazu n passenden link..wär super
Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> @ LB Jörg
> Wie heißen nochmal die laufräder / reifen, die ich mir holen sollk anstatt den federweg ausubauen?
> Vllt haste dazu n passenden link..wär super
> Danke



Ist nur ein Vorschlag...Maxxis High Roller Slow Reezey 40a für vorne und hinten einen nicht so weichen....also SuperTacky 42a oder einfach nur 60a.
Die Dh Versionen davon, also die die um die 1250g wiegen.
Rollert dann nimmer so gut Hast aber in allen Lagen Gripp und wennste grob auf Steinen oder Treppen unterwegs bist schonst du wirklich dein Rad.
Also 160mm Federweg mit so einem Reifen machen zumindest bergab mehr Spaß wie 200m mit einem 890g Big Betty und 1000Hms schafft man mit mittlerer Kondition auch "relativ" locker wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat.

G.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

wohu...1250 pro laufrad...nicht wenig^^
Also..die laufräder heißen Maxxis High Roller Slow Reezey 
Und die passenden reifen/mäntel heißen SuperTacky die man wiederum in verschiedenen kategorien bekommen kann in 40a,42a oder 60a
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

Nein, nix Laufräder...Laufräde egal...nur Reifen...einfach gooogeln

G.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

ok..werd ich machen..mich hat nur diese ganzen langen bezeichnungen bissl verwirrt
aber danke,ne
So,un jezz wird gegoogelt...


----------



## clausi87 (30. Januar 2009)

das stimmt ein guter reifen ist die halbe miete....würd da aber lieber zum minion greifen der rollt besser...das sind 80 euro die berg ab echt n unterscheid bringen ,mehr grip,weniger platten ....und mehr sicherheitsgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

Jörg?..würdst du mir n gefallen tun...den passenden link raussuchen?
Danke...


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Januar 2009)

Marke: Maxxis, Reifenname: High Roller (da gibts eine ganze Menge verschiedene), Gummimischungen 20, 42 moder 60. Je niedriger die Zahl desto weicher die Butylmischung / der Reifen.

www.maxxis.com


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

..iss net ganz mein tag heute..nunja...
Danke euch beiden


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

Hat jmd noch ne andere Alternative zum maxxi?
Nur,dass ichs mal vergleiche kann


----------



## hopfer (30. Januar 2009)

Ich schwöre auf conti 
zum vergleich eignet sich Der Kaiser / Rubber Queen (nicht so einen guten durchschlag Schutz und Gripp reicht meiner Meinung nach aber für den Sommer) // beide Reifen kannst du auf meinen Bildern sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Jörg?..würdst du mir n gefallen tun...den passenden link raussuchen?
> Danke...



Zb. http://cgi.ebay.de/Reifen-Maxxis-Hi...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Der Minion ist das Gleiche nur net ganz so grass und auf nassen Steinen nur 2te Wahl...ansonsten der Klassiker wo man nichts falsch machen kann

G.


----------



## clausi87 (30. Januar 2009)

in der 42 mischung find ich die minons eg super auf nassen stein....in 60a sind se aber wirklich rutschig wenn es nass wird....is glaub ich ,auch ein wenig geschackssache....


----------



## svensonn (30. Januar 2009)

Die Frage der Reifen ist wohl die einzige Frage, die niemand wirklich schlussendlich für einen anderen entscheiden kann, nur jeder für sich selbst, durch mühevolles ausprobieren der Tips anderer.

Also mein Tip jetzt auch noch in die Runde:
Fahre auf dem Spicy und auf dem Froggy Big Betty *Tubeless*,
die Reifenvariante hat deutlich weniger Grip.

Und ja man kann das Froggy unter 15 kg aufbauen, meins mit 14,8 kg.
Alles haltbare Teile für eine geschmeidige Tour, dürfen dann auch mal 12 Stufen übersprungen werden, oder 1 - 1,5m Drops bewältigt werden, und die Teile halten!
Okay für den Bikepark habe ich noch einen anderen Laufradsatz, DT 4.1DH mit DT 440, HighRoller UST oder Minon UST je nach Strecke und Wetter, dann wiegt es 15,4 kg, aber dann bin ich auf der sehr stabilen Seite.
Morgen legt es noch ca 400 g zu, denn morgen bekommt es eine BOS N´dee verpasst, habe mein Van 36 R, aus meinem Spicy gleich bei der 2ten Tour durchgeschlagen, 8 Stufen ins Flache gesprungen, Nosedive , hoffe mal dass die BOS mehr kann.... und ich meine Landetechnik verfeiner .
Normalerweise klappt das auch, aber der Absprung war etwas knifflig....
Es gibt halt nichts besseres als viel Federweg, um das technische Können elegant auszugleichen.

Grüße von der Pforte zum Schwarzwald

Svensonn aka Yufken


----------



## clausi87 (30. Januar 2009)

..da muss dann aber n bild her...ich will diese gabel sehen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Januar 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> Die Frage der Reifen ist wohl die einzige Frage, die niemand wirklich schlussendlich für einen anderen entscheiden kann, nur jeder für sich selbst, durch mühevolles ausprobieren der Tips anderer.
> 
> Also mein Tip jetzt auch noch in die Runde:
> Fahre auf dem Spicy und auf dem Froggy Big Betty *Tubeless*,
> ...



Angeblich soll die N´dee ja nächste Woche kommen. Ich drück uns mal die Daumen...


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zb. http://cgi.ebay.de/Reifen-Maxxis-Hi...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Der Minion ist das Gleiche nur net ganz so grass und auf nassen Steinen nur 2te Wahl...ansonsten der Klassiker wo man nichts falsch machen kann
> 
> G.


 
Hmm..sind die Reifen auch für enduro-touren zugelassen?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (30. Januar 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> Die Frage der Reifen ist wohl die einzige Frage, die niemand wirklich schlussendlich für einen anderen entscheiden kann, nur jeder für sich selbst, durch mühevolles ausprobieren der Tips anderer.
> 
> Also mein Tip jetzt auch noch in die Runde:
> Fahre auf dem Spicy und auf dem Froggy Big Betty *Tubeless*,
> ...


 

Du springst 1-1,5m drops mitm spicy?
Also,soll jezt keine beleidigung sein,aber...man muss doch mehr als 1,5 m hohe drops mitm spicy springen können + wenn man ansätze vom technichen Können her hat?! Oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## svensonn (31. Januar 2009)

@(L.P)MTBer
Ja ich springe 1 - 1,5m drops mit dem Spicy, höher geht auch, klar kein Problem, muss aber nicht, wenn man auch ein Froggy hat

Das höchste was ich mit dem Spicy gesprungen bin waren 2,5 m Stufen ins Flat, flach landen und das Ding bleibt heil, aber das Fahrwerk war schon im dunkelroten Bereich, aber alles blieb ganz.

Für solche Aktionen nehme ich eins von meinen anderen Rädern

@papa
Meine N´dee kam heute mittag zu uns in den Shop und am Samstagmorgen in meinen grünen Frosch

Bilder und Bericht folgen!


----------



## petzl (31. Januar 2009)

Die BOS ist schon ein richtig edles Teil für das Froggy und passt bestimmt super rein. Wie hoch baut denn die Gabel? Sind es auch 565mm wie bei den anderen 180mm Gabeln? Schon mal danke für die Antwort.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## hopfer (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte ja am liebsten eine Gabel die von 180-160mm einstellbar ist so eine Art U-Turn/Talas oder was auch immer wann gibt es die 38 Talas? 
wieso?
ganz klar um von Trail surfen auf Bikepark um stellen zu können!

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2009)

An die N´dee haber: Gewicht Gewicht Gewicht Gewicht Gewicht...

@Hopfer: Ja genau sowas ist eigentlich das was man(ich ) will und keiner verkaufts.

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Januar 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @(L.P)MTBer
> Ja ich springe 1 - 1,5m drops mit dem Spicy, höher geht auch, klar kein Problem, muss aber nicht, wenn man auch ein Froggy hat
> 
> Das höchste was ich mit dem Spicy gesprungen bin waren 2,5 m Stufen ins Flat, flach landen und das Ding bleibt heil, aber das Fahrwerk war schon im dunkelroten Bereich, aber alles blieb ganz.
> ...



Verdammt, dann haben wir Zwillinge...


----------



## svensonn (31. Januar 2009)

So die N´dee ist eingebaut, sieht sehr schick aus, Bilder folgen natürlich, aber leider hat mich eine Erkältung etwas ausgenockt, deshalb noch keine Trailgeschichten mit der BOS, aber so das einfache nachhause rollen war schon schön, aber noch ohne Setup, aber bis jetzt voll überzeugt, auch von der Optik her, das Auge fährt ja schließlich mit.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Sonntag zu einer kleinen Setup Runde starten kann, dann gibt es auch Bilder!

Die gabel baut ziemlich genau 1,5 cm höher als eine 36 Van, bin mal gespannt wie es wird am Berg.....

to be continued......


----------



## clausi87 (31. Januar 2009)

dann erst ma gute besserung!


----------



## svensonn (31. Januar 2009)

Danke!!!


----------



## petzl (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin aktuell noch am überlegen, welche Gabel in mein Froggy kommt. Was haltet ihr von der Totem Coil? Ist die Gabel für den Rahmen zu wuchtig?
Würdet Ihr sie in weiß oder schwarz nehmen? Alle anderen Anbauteile zum Froggy werden bei mir schwarz. 

Gruß
Michi


----------



## clausi87 (31. Januar 2009)

ich könnt mir die totem in schwarz gut in nem 718 vorstellen.gefahren bin ich die gabel noch nicht und weis nich ob sie auch so funktioniert wie sie ausschaut^^.aber andere rockshox gabeln gehen ja auch sahne....da darf der rest nur nicht zu schmächtig ausfallen.


----------



## petzl (31. Januar 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich könnt mir die totem in schwarz gut in nem 718 vorstellen.gefahren bin ich die gabel noch nicht und weis nich ob sie auch so funktioniert wie sie ausschaut^^.aber andere rockshox gabeln gehen ja auch sahne....da darf der rest nur nicht zu schmächtig ausfallen.



die totem coil geht bestimmt gut. ich bin vor ein paar tagen eine gefahren, die von motopitkan getunt wurde. das war die beste gabel, die ich jemals fahren durfte. ich habe halt die befürchtung, dass die 40er standrohre der totem in einem "filigranen" froggy ziemlich monströs wirken. optik ist zwar nicht das entscheidende, aber für mich trotzdem nicht unwichtig.


----------



## clausi87 (31. Januar 2009)

in welche richtung geht den dein aufbau? mehr freeride/park oder freeride/tour?.
für n park einsatz aufgebaut mit einfachkurbel is das optisch bestimmt der hit!!für die tour mit vielleicht  dreifachkurbel is es optisch bestimm to mush.
is meine meinung.
.....gelbe deemax sehen bestimmt auch richtig geil aus ^^


----------



## petzl (31. Januar 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> in welche richtung geht den dein aufbau? mehr freeride/park oder freeride/tour?.
> für n park einsatz aufgebaut mit einfachkurbel is das optisch bestimmt der hit!!für die tour mit vielleicht  dreifachkurbel is es optisch bestimm to mush.
> is meine meinung.
> .....gelbe deemax sehen bestimmt auch richtig geil aus ^^



Hier mal mein Aufbau:

Rahmen Lapierre Froggy 718 43cm 3600g
Steuersatz Acros Ai-25 grün 150g
Vorbau Syncros FR schwarz 240g
Lenker Syncros FR 31 40mm Rise schwarz 340g
Griffe Bella Coola schwarz/grün 115g
Bremsen Gustav M 210/190 1300g
Laufräder Hope Pro II, Single Track, DT Comp, schwarze Prolock Messingnippel 2091g
Schalthebel X9 Trigger 240g
Kassette X9 310g
Kurbel Hammerschmidt FR 1750g
Pedale Syncros Metal Alloy schwarz 503g
Schaltwerk X0 short case 192g
Kette PC-991 300g
Reifen Muddy Mary FR 2.5 GG vorn, 2,35 TC hinten + Schwalbe Freerideschläuche 2170g
Schnellspanner 50g
Sattelstütze KS I900 (ohne Remote) 527g
Sattel Specialized Rival 280g

Nur mit der Gabel bin ich mir halt noch nicht so ganz sicher. 
Mit der Totem wären es dann ziemlich genau 17 kg. Zum Alpinfreeriden noch ganz in Ordnung.

Ansonsten überlege ich noch mit ner BOS. Nur ist der Preis schon gesalzen. Von den aktuellen Marzocchi lasse ich wegen der Qualität lieber die Finger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (31. Januar 2009)

wenn die zocchi noch die quli hätten die sie bis 07 hatten war ich für ne 66 aber die zeiten sind vorbei...bos is auf alle fälle sehr edel nur weis noch keiner ob sie gut funktioniert....auch wenn sies warscheinlich wird^^.ich wär für totem oder ner schwarzen 36 van....
aber so siehts nach nem schicken aufbau aus!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Februar 2009)

Los! Raus in den Schnee!!! Oder meine N´dee Story wird die erste!

;-)

Besser dich...


----------



## svensonn (1. Februar 2009)

Die BOS N´dee wiegt 2995 g.

Heute geht nichts mehr mit fahren.............. hat mich jetzt voll erwischt.......


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2009)

Selbst gewogen ??

G.


----------



## svensonn (1. Februar 2009)

ja, selbst gewogen!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2009)




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (1. Februar 2009)

Danke clausi 
Hmm..nächste Frage...
Beim Froggy 318 hab ich ja die rock shox domain drin..
Das gesamt gewicht vom bike beträgt 16,9-17kg
Was wäre, wenn man ne Fox anstatt der domain einbaun würde..?!
D.h..welche Fox gabel könnt der domain das wasser reichen in sachen federweg und sensibelität?
Was würde das bike dann wiegen?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (1. Februar 2009)

Oder gibts vllt sogar noch leichtere gabeln die jedoch an qualität,stabilität,sensibelität und federweg genau so gut sind wie die domain?


----------



## clausi87 (1. Februar 2009)

rock shox totem solo air.....treibt den preis aber nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2009)

Die Domain ist halt eine Preisgünstige stabile 160mm Gabel.
Bei der Fox Van 36 RC2 1.5 kommt halt des Preisgünstig weg...stabil wahrscheinlich...aber ziemlich genau 500g leichter.

G.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (1. Februar 2009)

dass iss noch zu wenig...vllt hol ich mir dann doch das spicy..
Ich mag so entscheidungen net


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (1. Februar 2009)

Was wär denn die leichteste gabel die man nehmen könnte..preis ist jetzt mal wurst
Gewicht iss angesagt 
Soll eben wie gesagt auch so stabil,sensibel und soviel federweg wie die 180er domain


----------



## petzl (1. Februar 2009)

Die Domain hat 180mm und baut 2cm höher als eine 36. Daher kannst die nicht unbedingt vergleichen.

Die Totem Solo Air ist ein guter Tipp für ne leichtere Gabel. Damit sparst Dir gute 200gr zur Domain.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Die Domain hat 180mm und baut 2cm höher als eine 36. Daher kannst die nicht unbedingt vergleichen.
> 
> Die Totem Solo Air ist ein guter Tipp für ne leichtere Gabel. Damit sparst Dir gute 200gr zur Domain.



Bin natürlich als Vergleich von der 160mm Domain ausgegangen....

G.


----------



## clausi87 (1. Februar 2009)

totem soloair dürfte die leichtest 180mm gabel sein die es zur zeit gibt ....glaub ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (1. Februar 2009)

ist so habe mir gerade eine geordert mal Schauen wann die kommt vielleicht schon Di.

LG Peter

PS: wie sieht es mit dem fahr Bericht aus?


----------



## S1las (1. Februar 2009)

Woher nehmt ihr alle das viele Geld. Ich als armer Student, muss erstmal gucken das ich die Kohle fuer die Inspektionen zusammenbekomm  *schnueff* .
Ich brauch eindeutig bessere Geldquellen


----------



## hopfer (1. Februar 2009)

ich habe mir eine gebrauchte solo air von 07 angeschafft!
fÃ¼r 380â¬


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (1. Februar 2009)

200gramm?...wohu,dacht dass sie mir weit weniger gewicht gibt..*grins*
Auf wieviel könnt man das bike abspecken ohne irgwelche unstabilen teile einzubaun bzw umzutauschen?

G.(L.P)MTBer


----------



## clausi87 (1. Februar 2009)

16kg vielleicht 15,5....aber das is dann mit n bischen geld verbunden


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (1. Februar 2009)

was schätzt du müsst ausgewechselt werden?
Was würden die kosten betragen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Hab auch ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Wieviel kostet denn so ein Froggy Rahmen? Oder kauft man besser sinnvollerweise ien Rahmenset mit 36? Wieviel kostet das dann?
(Der Rahmen muss natÃ¼rlich in diesem -GrÃ¼n sein.)
Ich spinn nur grade so ein bisschen rum und Ã¼berlege, einfach die Teile von meinem Canyon Nerve an den Froggy Rahmen zu schrauben. Nur eben die Gabel austauschen. 32->36.

Edit: Bei Hibike 1900â¬. Ist das die Regel? Was habt ihr bezahlt?


----------



## clausi87 (1. Februar 2009)

@l.pmtber 
du bist gut.gabel,dämpfer,kurbel,laufräder....usw...wenn man genug geld hat kannst du da jedes teil gegen ein leichteres aber genauso stabiles taschen....so übern daumen 1euro pro gramm.....is aber nur ne vermutung....


----------



## tuubaduur (2. Februar 2009)

sattelklemme, schnellspanner und sonstige anbauteile in rot.
passt da z.b. das zeugs von salsa?

danke für antworten


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Meine BOS N´dee is gerade reingeschneit...))))))))))
Im wahresten Sinn des Wortes. Saukalt isse noch... Morgen kommen Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Von Salsa gibt es sehr viel Auswahl. Ebenso von Hope. Die beiden haben übrigens auch die stärksten Sattelklemmen. Die Engländer sind leichter...


----------



## tuubaduur (2. Februar 2009)

salsa gefällt mir besser. die bremsen von hope sehen hammer aus, denke aber daran, die formula oro k18 gegen eine marta auszutauschen. warum? einfach, weil cih magura toll finde. und, die gibt es in rot, daber das passt so nicht ganz.

danke für die info, gruss tuubaduur


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> sattelklemme, schnellspanner und sonstige anbauteile in rot.
> passt da z.b. das zeugs von salsa?
> 
> danke für antworten



Die Sattelklemmen von Tune sind trotz des Leichtbaus ein Teil von Tune des 100%tig überzeugt

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Die neuen Hope Bremsen gibt es im Frühjahr mit roten Tuningteilen...))


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Hat sich mal jemand mit anderen Laufrädern für's Zesty befasst? Suche einen ca. 28 mm breiten Laufradsatz, der deutlich unter 2 kg wiegt. Mavic Crossmax SX 2009 gibt's leider nicht mit Schnellspanner für's VR, das 2008er Modell ist schon verhältnismäßig schwer. Nun bin ich auf die Roval Traversee von Specialized gestoßen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Kann jemand Laufräder empfehlen, die deutlich breiter als die Shimano sind, vom Gewicht her aber keinen so großen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Roval is so schön weich...


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass die 1550 g einen Haken haben müssen - hatte gehofft, es wär vielleicht nur der Preis ;-). Aber damit wir auch vom gleichen sprechen: Die Stabilität der Shimano ist für mich absolut OK, nur breiter sollen sie sein. Was hältst Du von der Idee Crossmax 09 hinten und 08 vorne? Das wären dann 1850 g. Sonstige Vorschläge?


----------



## clausi87 (2. Februar 2009)

kann man de crossmax sx 09 nicht mit nem adapter auf schnellspanner umrüsten....bei meinen deemax gab es sowas dazu....


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Is doch absolut machbar. Sieht nur ein bischen seltsam aus, es sei denn, du bekommst irgendwie die gleichen Dekore hin.
Hab mir gerade nen HOPE Laufrdasatz gestrickt und das wäre für dich bestimmt auch ne gute Lösung. Gibts in allen farben, kann jederzeit auf Schnellspanner oder Steckachste umgabaut werden, ohne dass man arm wird und stabil ohne Ende. felgen kannst du dir ja aussuchen, wie du lustig bist...
Ich hab mit Mavic 721 eingebaut...


www.hopetech.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (2. Februar 2009)

macht was her


----------



## svensonn (2. Februar 2009)

so, hier meine Bilder von meinem Frosch mit BOS N´dee





leider dank Influenza keine Fahrberichte...


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (2. Februar 2009)

detai





clausi87 schrieb:


> @l.pmtber
> du bist gut.gabel,dämpfer,kurbel,laufräder....usw...wenn man genug geld hat kannst du da jedes teil gegen ein leichteres aber genauso stabiles taschen....so übern daumen 1euro pro gramm.....is aber nur ne vermutung....


 
Iss klar..wollt eben nur mal hören was man alles HÄTTE machen können..aber die reaktion blieb aus 

@Svensonn
Wohu...ist echt schön...ob ich so n ding jemals fahren werde?!
Konnt mich noch immer net entscheiden..ob spicy 316 oder froggy 318


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Ja, Hope hatte ich mit den 521 in Erwägung gezogen. Kann halt schlecht das Gewicht für das LR abschätzen. Was muss man da so PI*Daumen zu Naben u. Felgen dazuaddieren, um aufs Gesamtgewicht zu kommen?

Mavic gibt für die Crossmax halt definitiv an, sie seien nur für 20 mm, und ein Versandhändler schreibt auch, die 09er seien nicht mehr auf Schnellspanner umrüstbar . Will halt auch nicht rumpfuschen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> detai
> 
> Iss klar..wollt eben nur mal hören was man alles HÄTTE machen können..aber die reaktion blieb aus
> 
> ...



Nimm beide, ich mach dir nen guten Kurs...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Ja, Hope hatte ich mit den 521 in Erwägung gezogen. Kann halt schlecht das Gewicht für das LR abschätzen. Was muss man da so PI*Daumen zu Naben u. Felgen dazuaddieren, um aufs Gesamtgewicht zu kommen?
> 
> Mavic gibt für die Crossmax halt definitiv an, sie seien nur für 20 mm, und ein Versandhändler schreibt auch, die 09er seien nicht mehr auf Schnellspanner umrüstbar . Will halt auch nicht rumpfuschen...



Hope disc VR: 174 Gramm
Hope disc HR: 309 Gramm (5-fach gelagert)

Und Felgen so um die 540 Gramm (521)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Die Unbekannte Größe sind für mich eher Speichen und Nippel ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Die Unbekannte Größe sind für mich eher Speichen und Nippel ...



Ne DT in 2.0 wiegt mit Nippel 8 Gramm bei ner 258er Länge...


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Februar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> detai
> 
> Iss klar..wollt eben nur mal hÃ¶ren was man alles HÃTTE machen kÃ¶nnen..aber die reaktion blieb aus
> 
> ...



WÃ¼rde Dir aus persÃ¶nlicher Meinung eher zum Spicy raten (hab nen Bike gesucht mit dem ich noch gut Bergauf fahren kann, aber das Augenmerk lag mehr auf Bergabeigenschaften )
Hab mich selber bissi gewundert was das alles mit macht (hab sogar 1 DH Rennen damit bestritten und einige Park EinsÃ¤tze )

1- 1.5m Drops in nen LandehÃ¼gel sind kein Stress ... hÃ¶her hinaus bin ich noch nicht gegangen auch aus Vorsicht einfach weil ich mit kompletter Montur sicher die 100kg knacke ... 

Und glaub fÃ¼r Endurotouren ists auch besser geeignet, hatte schon Riesen Spass mit meinem 516 in den Alpen, geht ab wie Schmitz KAtze aufm SingleTrail ...

â¬: und Clausi87 weiss wie ich mein Spicy "behandel"


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Z.B. Hope HR, Mavic 721, DT 2.0 mit Messingnippel 1111 Gramm...
VR 976 Gramm....

bei ner 521 also -100 Gramm. dann biste unter 2 Kilo...


----------



## hopfer (2. Februar 2009)

was ist den ca. die Einbau-höhe von der bos und wie lang sind die Standrohre?

LG Peter


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2009)

....und vorne reicht auch eien 321 Disc. Fahr ich sogar am Dh-ler mit Hope Pro II.
Und wennste richtig Geld übrieg hast, dann kauf dir Tune Naben
Sparst dir nommal ein paar Gramm und die King kann man sich sogar leisten

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Mitte Achse bis Lagerkonus 565 mm.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Was spricht gegen etwas leichtere System-Laufradsätze? Aus irgendwelchen Gründen kommen die auch mit weniger Speichen aus...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Kommt drauf an, was du wiegst und was du damit vorhast...
Weniger Speichen bedeuten eigentlich immer, dass die Stabilität über die Felgen erzielt wird und diese dann natürlich schwerer werden. Ebenso erhöht sich die rotierende Masse, was wiederum schlechtere Beschleunigungswerte nach sich zieht. Jedes Gramm, dass du an der Felge oder Reifen sparen kannst, entspricht dem DREIFACHEN am Rahmen UND verringert die zu federnde Masse!!! Trotzdem sollte sowas immer so stabil sein, dass du ohne Probleme die nächste Kurve schaffst, ohne dass sich deine Speichen verabschieden. Wir sprechen hier immer von zesty, Spicy und Froggy, also eher Enduro-Bikes (Oder All Mountain oder was es da nicht alle für Bezeichnungen gibt). Da kommt es eher auf Stabilität an.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (2. Februar 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Würde Dir aus persönlicher Meinung eher zum Spicy raten (hab nen Bike gesucht mit dem ich noch gut Bergauf fahren kann, aber das Augenmerk lag mehr auf Bergabeigenschaften )
> Hab mich selber bissi gewundert was das alles mit macht (hab sogar 1 DH Rennen damit bestritten und einige Park Einsätze )
> 
> 1- 1.5m Drops in nen Landehügel sind kein Stress ... höher hinaus bin ich noch nicht gegangen auch aus Vorsicht einfach weil ich mit kompletter Montur sicher die 100kg knacke ...
> ...


 
Clausi...erzähl mal...bittö 
Vllt wird ja das die wendung für meine verzweifelte lage. 

@Janson 
*auf die schulter klopf*..der retter in der not 
Da müsst doch eig auch n Spicy von der ausrüstung her reichen,wenn man da noch gescheite laufräder oder wie von Jörg geraten fette MAXXI-Reifen draufmachen..vllt noch ne gescheite kettenführung einbaut...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du wiegst und was du damit vorhast...
> Weniger Speichen bedeuten eigentlich immer, dass die Stabilität über die Felgen erzielt wird und diese dann natürlich schwerer werden. Ebenso erhöht sich die rotierende Masse, was wiederum schlechtere Beschleunigungswerte nach sich zieht. Jedes Gramm, dass du an der Felge oder Reifen sparen kannst, entspricht dem DREIFACHEN am Rahmen UND verringert die zu federnde Masse!!! Trotzdem sollte sowas immer so stabil sein, dass du ohne Probleme die nächste Kurve schaffst, ohne dass sich deine Speichen verabschieden. Wir sprechen hier immer von zesty, Spicy und Froggy, also eher Enduro-Bikes (Oder All Mountain oder was es da nicht alle für Bezeichnungen gibt). Da kommt es eher auf Stabilität an.


Sehe das alles genauso, deswegen ist mir ne leichte, stabile  Felge so wichtig! Wiege 75 kg und die Shimano-Räder (1650g) habens voll getan, nur halt zu schmal. Und da verstehe ich nicht, warum kaum was zu finden ist, was etwas breiter ist, ohne gleich ein halbes kg mehr zu wiegen .


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Februar 2009)

schaue Dir doch mal mein Spicy im Fotoalbum bissi genauer an, vielleicht trifft es ja Deinen Nerv, dann kann ich gerne auch noch mehr sagen...

Kettenführung, Dicke Reifen ... sowieso, nen "must have" für nen Spicy find i


----------



## clausi87 (2. Februar 2009)

@l.p...
die frage kannst schlussentlich nur du für dich klären....
die sache is wirklich die wenn man fahren kann und nich die größten sprünge sucht geht ein spicy sicher für dich.....nur ich kenn das so du springst ma 1,5m drop ...so dann klappt das und du suchst den nächst größern und größern.....wenn wenn du das bei dir ausschliesen kannst und viel auf tour gehen wills nimm alt n spicy.....wenn nich das froggy.....
mit 1000-1500 euro kann man da bestimmt noch an einiges am froggy abspecken....
musst halt wirklich wissen was de willst


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (2. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nimm beide, ich mach dir nen guten Kurs...


 

Hehe..nimm 2 für eins ...
Für 2300 nehm ich se...
Deal or no deal? 

@clausi and all 

Ich weiß eben nicht,wie weit ich hinaus will bzw wie hoch ich hinaus will...ich kann die jetztigen 0,5-1m net mit irgwelchen 3-5 m sprüngen vergleichen...ich hab zwar ebbes fahrtechnik die ich aber auch net mit da oben vergleichen kann...
Keine ahnung,was ich mir zutrau...in sachen höhe...
Und ich weiß ich nicht wie ich das momentan herausfinden könnte...
Oder hat jmd ne idee?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Februar 2009)

Stell Dich wo auch immer mal in 3m - 5m Höhe an ne Kante, dann denkst Dir noch nen Bike unter den Arsch ... wenn Du dann schon weiche Knie bekommst ... lass es 

ich werd mir bald nen DH´ler holen, weil ich gemerkt hab ich will noch weiter und höher, und vor allem noch schneller Bergab *g*


----------



## clausi87 (2. Februar 2009)

mir gehts genau so.....tour->freeride->downhill


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (2. Februar 2009)

daran hab ich auch gedahct...n spicy für die ersten beiden jahre oder 3^^ und dann n gescheiter downhiller...wahrscheinlich mach ichs auch so...
Dann hol ich mir das spicy 316 wenn mir nicht inder zwischenzeit was anderen vorschwebt...mach mir vllt n anderen dämpfer rein ( dacht da an ein DHX 5 oder RockShox Vivid), ne gescheite kettenführung und maxxi-reifen...
Was haltet ihr von den laufrädern vom 316?
Vllt andere räder rein?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Sehe das alles genauso, deswegen ist mir ne leichte, stabile  Felge so wichtig! Wiege 75 kg und die Shimano-Räder (1650g) habens voll getan, nur halt zu schmal. Und da verstehe ich nicht, warum kaum was zu finden ist, was etwas breiter ist, ohne gleich ein halbes kg mehr zu wiegen .



Mein Tipp bleiben die Mavic 721. Mordsstabil bei nur 590 Gramm pro Felge. Knüppelhartes Alu und somit auch nach heftigen Aktionen gut zu zentrieren.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Dank Dir für Deine Beratung. Werd mir überlegen, ob ich da wirklich noch 0,5 kg draufpacke, oder vielleicht einfach nur wieder die Reifenbreite von 2,4" auf 2,25" reduziere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Kommt auf den Hersteller an. Was willste draufziehen?


----------



## Island (2. Februar 2009)

@ JansonJanson 
endlich mal jmd der ne Kefü am spicy hat und dazu noch ne e.13
kannst mir bitte sagen wie die Montage war und ob sie schleift?
danke


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Hersteller an. Was willste draufziehen?


 
Momentan ist der Nobby Nic drauf, dessen Leichtigkeit und Rollverhalten ich schätze. Für mehr Grip habe ich 3 Reifen von Maxxis in Erwägung gezogen: Highroller XC/FR, Minion oder Ardent. Will an dem Rad halt nichts soweit verändern, dass es den agilen Charakter des Zesty verfälschen würden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> @ JansonJanson
> endlich mal jmd der ne Kefü am spicy hat und dazu noch ne e.13
> kannst mir bitte sagen wie die Montage war und ob sie schleift?
> danke



Bin zwar nicht Janson aber ich kann dir sagen, dass ne E13 nicht schleift. Du musst aber den ISCG 05 nehmen! Der Lochkreis ist größer!


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Februar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> @ JansonJanson
> endlich mal jmd der ne Kefü am spicy hat und dazu noch ne e.13
> kannst mir bitte sagen wie die Montage war und ob sie schleift?
> danke



Hey, 

also es ist nur der Bashguard von e.13, die Kettenführung ist ne Shaman Enduro, aber diese schleift auch nicht... wo sollte Sie denn schleifen ?

Wg Einbau frag mal Clausi87, die waren dafür verantwortlich... *g*


----------



## hopfer (3. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mitte Achse bis Lagerkonus 565 mm.



Danke papa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (3. Februar 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder: Hast du schon bereitere Reifen auf der Felge? Ich hab 2.35" Muddy Mary für den Winter und ich fürchte die sind schon zu breit. Muss noch ausgiebig testen, aber das hat teilweise schon ein recht schwammiges Fahrgefühl. 
Wenn das nicht geht, wäre das superschade, weil die Reifen optimal für Oktober-April am Zesty sind.  Im Sommer halt auch 2.25" NN. Auf Marathon 2.1" RR auf <1550g Laufrädern.


----------



## Richi2511 (3. Februar 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Dank Dir für Deine Beratung. Werd mir überlegen, ob ich da wirklich noch 0,5 kg draufpacke, oder vielleicht einfach nur wieder die Reifenbreite von 2,4" auf 2,25" reduziere.



Ein Kollege von mir ist eine Fat Albert 2.4 Kombi gefahren und das war von der Breite eigentlich kein Problem... Denke der 2.4er Nobby Nic dürfte da genauso gehen. Oder findet ihr die 2.4er zu dick für diese Felge?


----------



## Asha'man (3. Februar 2009)

2.4er ist auf jeden Fall nicht zugelassen für den WH-M775 auf dem Zesty. Und der 2.35" Muddy Mary mit ca. 1,8 Bar fühlt sich schon schwammig an. Muss ich nochmal länger fahren.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (3. Februar 2009)

So...denk,ich hab mich entschieden...das Spicy..jedoch wollt ich da,wenn ich es dann hab,ein paar änderungen vornehmen..und ich wollte mal eure meinung zu den kommenden komponenten hören..Danke 
- ich wollt statt dem jetztigen dämpfer ein DHX5 oder RockShox Vivid einbauen..bekomm ich beide mit nem federweg von 216mm..da das spicy standart auch ne einbaulänge von 216 mm aber diese eben nur mit 160mm nutzen kann...denk ich,geht das schon (oder?)
- Bin am überlegen, ob ich andere laufräder reinmache...nur ist die frage,welche?! Oder ist es eig gar net nötig...die fahrberichte jedenfalls sagen teils,dass die laufräder nicht gerade die besten sind..daher..
- Dann, wie gesagt die Maxxi-Reifen
- Und zu guter letzt ne kettenfführung..könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen?


----------



## B3ppo (3. Februar 2009)

Servus,
also ich fahr seit August auf meinem Zesty den Ardent in 2,4". Ist ein super Reifen bis auf tiefen Matsch auch immer guten Grip.
Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit schwammigem Fahrgefühl gehabt. Ist halt nicht der leichteste aber da mein Zesty (s. Fotos) auch eher Freeride als Marathon ist, ist mir das egal. Fahr jetzt im Winter mit ca. 1.8 bar. Top 
Evtl. wenn der Reifen runter ist mal auf Fat Albert 2,4" UST aber noch hält der Ardent.


----------



## clausi87 (3. Februar 2009)

@l.p...an deiner stelle würd ich den dämpfer erst ma drin lassen und dann vielleicht irgentwann auf ne dhxair wechseln. wenn der die gleiche einbaulänge und den gleichen hub hat ändert sich da nix am federweg...solls sich ja auch nicht....
laufrader vieleleicht den e2200 von dt oder n hope pro2 mavic mix....mit anständigen reifen....mit schaltbaren kettenführungen kenn ich mich nich aus.....fragt doch ma papa mightnight der hat doch bestimmt sowas schon ma an n spicy verbaut


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Servus,
> also ich fahr seit August auf meinem Zesty den Ardent in 2,4". Ist ein super Reifen bis auf tiefen Matsch auch immer guten Grip.
> Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit schwammigem Fahrgefühl gehabt. Ist halt nicht der leichteste aber da mein Zesty (s. Fotos) auch eher Freeride als Marathon ist, ist mir das egal. Fahr jetzt im Winter mit ca. 1.8 bar. Top
> Evtl. wenn der Reifen runter ist mal auf Fat Albert 2,4" UST aber noch hält der Ardent.



Bleib mal ruhig beim Ardent. Das ist definitiv der bessere Reifen.


----------



## LC4Fun (3. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bleib mal ruhig beim Ardent. Das ist definitiv der bessere Reifen.



Hm,

ich hab die neuen Fat Albert in 2.35 auf meinem Zesty drauf (vorne und hinten verschiedenes Profil). Ich kann natürlich nicht wissen ob der Ardent das noch toppen kann - aber ich habe nach meinem Umstieg vom "Cube mit SmartSam vorne und Albert hinten" das Gefühl wie auf ner Schlitzpiste - irgendwie fährts immer dahin wo ich hingelenkt habe... Das kannte ich so seither nicht 

BTW: Ich hatte die Alberts seither mit ~800Gramm in Erinnerung. Die 2009er scheinen laut Packung deutlich leichter zu sein - Habs nur beim Händler kurz gesehen, angeblich unter 700g. Hat das mal einer gewogen?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Richi2511 (3. Februar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> 2.4er ist auf jeden Fall nicht zugelassen für den WH-M775 auf dem Zesty. Und der 2.35" Muddy Mary mit ca. 1,8 Bar fühlt sich schon schwammig an. Muss ich nochmal länger fahren.



Jetzt bin ich schon bisschen verwirrt, hab mal nachgelesen (http://www.bike24.net/p16444.html)
die Felge ist echt nur bis 2.25 zugelassen. Ist es dennoch "möglich" die Felge mit 2.4er oder 2.35 (Fat Albert) zu fahren ohne dass ein Sicherheitsrisiko entsteht? Oder ist davon dringend abzuraten?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Februar 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich schon bisschen verwirrt, hab mal nachgelesen (http://www.bike24.net/p16444.html)
> die Felge ist echt nur bis 2.25 zugelassen. Ist es dennoch "möglich" die Felge mit 2.4er oder 2.35 (Fat Albert) zu fahren ohne dass ein Sicherheitsrisiko entsteht? Oder ist davon dringend abzuraten?



B3eppo fährt wie gesagt jetzt nen halbes Jahr schon 2.4er Ardent druff ... geht 1a

und machen nicht die verbotenen Sachen am meisten Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (3. Februar 2009)

Es geht natürlich. Aber der Hauptvorteil der breiten Reifen verpufft ein wenig, weil er auf der schmalen Felge eben etwas schmaler baut. Das stört mich jetzt nicht so sehr. Aber er fühlt sich bei mir halt...schwammig an und im schlimmsten Fall springt dir in ner schnellen Kurve der Reifen von der Felge...

Ich habe halt für den Winterbetrieb Muddy Mary in 2.35" (gibts nicht schmaler). Und ich hatte schon das Gewühl, dass er sich schwammig anfühlt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel auf rauhem Untergrund versuche auf einer schmalen Linie zu fahren schwimmt das irgendwie zu beiden Seiten hin. Und das hatte ich mit den NN nicht. Bin aber erst 3h damit gefahren am Samstag. Sonntag war wieder der Brocken im Einsatz.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (3. Februar 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> @l.p...an deiner stelle würd ich den dämpfer erst ma drin lassen und dann vielleicht irgentwann auf ne dhxair wechseln. wenn der die gleiche einbaulänge und den gleichen hub hat ändert sich da nix am federweg...solls sich ja auch nicht....
> laufrader vieleleicht den e2200 von dt oder n hope pro2 mavic mix....mit anständigen reifen....mit schaltbaren kettenführungen kenn ich mich nich aus.....fragt doch ma papa mightnight der hat doch bestimmt sowas schon ma an n spicy verbaut


 
@PAPA MIGHTNIGHT
Was sagst du zu ner kettenführung..welche wär so für n spicy geeignet( was würd so eine kosten?

@clausi
Ich dacht auch nicht an mehr federweg sondern an nen besseren fahrstil bzw an nen sensibleren und stabileren dämpfer..oder denk ich da irgwie verkehrt rum?
Heißen die laufräder e2200 von dh..oder ist das wieder ne abkürzung für irgeinen komponenten


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Februar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> @PAPA MIGHTNIGHT
> Was sagst du zu ner kettenführung..welche wär so für n spicy geeignet( was würd so eine kosten?
> 
> @clausi
> ...



DT Swiss E2200 LRS

und Schaltbare KeFü ... Shaman Racing Enduro 

Shaman KeFü


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (3. Februar 2009)

Sei ihr auch der meinung,dass die laufräder nicht grad der hit sind in der standartausführung vom spicy 316?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2009)

@ eskind : 

Einmal die seite vom Froggy. was genau meinst du?


----------



## eskind (3. Februar 2009)

Die Bohrung am unteren Ende des Sitzrohres, sowie die Befestigungsmoglichkeit an der Kettenstrebe direkt rechts neben dem Lager. An einem 2009er Spicy 516 hab ich das auch mal gesehen. Auf den Fotos von Zabone in Post #1303 dann aber wieder nicht, und das ist wohl auch ein aktueller Rahmen


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2009)

eskind schrieb:


> Die Bohrung am unteren Ende des Sitzrohres, sowie die Befestigungsmoglichkeit an der Kettenstrebe direkt rechts neben dem Lager. An einem 2009er Spicy 516 hab ich das auch mal gesehen. Auf den Fotos von Zabone in Post #1303 dann aber wieder nicht, und das ist wohl auch ein aktueller Rahmen



Das sind in beiden Froggyrahmen. Bei den aktuellen Spicy und Zesty findest du sowas nicht vor.


----------



## eskind (3. Februar 2009)

@ Papa Midnight

Lapierre Spicy 516 "2009"










Wie ich gerade erfahren habe gibt es laut Lapierre-Vertreter auch 2009er Rahmen, an denen diese Zughalter nicht montiert sind. Wieso weiss wohl nur Lapierre selbst.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2009)

Coole Sache das! Hatte auch schon welche von den 516 hier, aber die hatten das nicht. Morgen kommt ein neues, mal schauen, ob da die Führung dran ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (3. Februar 2009)

@ LP MTBer

diese wird bei uns viel verbaut, weil gut und günstig, leider keine ISCG Montage möglich, aber Tretlager hält ja auch ganz gut, wenn man es schön festknallt

http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/freeridedownhill/shiftguide/team.php


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (3. Februar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Dr.Eckschleuder: Hast du schon bereitere Reifen auf der Felge? Ich hab 2.35" Muddy Mary für den Winter und ich fürchte die sind schon zu breit. Muss noch ausgiebig testen, aber das hat teilweise schon ein recht schwammiges Fahrgefühl.
> Wenn das nicht geht, wäre das superschade, weil die Reifen optimal für Oktober-April am Zesty sind.  Im Sommer halt auch 2.25" NN. Auf Marathon 2.1" RR auf <1550g Laufrädern.


Asha'man, ich hab bereits beim Kauf den 2.4" NN draufmachen lassen. Über 2.25" sind für die Felge ja auch lediglich nicht empfohlen, nicht verboten. Ich fand die Reifen in dieser Kombination halt sehr flexibel, d.h. das Rad springt oder der Stein fliegt... Jetzt hab ich mächtig Luft draufgegeben und der Effekt hat sich reduziert. Aber das ist ja weniger Sinn der Sache...


----------



## Asha'man (3. Februar 2009)

Was du als sehr flexibel beschreibst, kann das Problem sein, welches mich stört. Mit mehr Luftdruck wird das natürlich besser, aber viel Luftdruck fährt man nicht.  Verringert nur die Auflagefläche und den Grip.


----------



## LC4Fun (3. Februar 2009)

eskind schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> 
> Lapierre Spicy 516 "2009"



Hi,

Zesty 514 dito - sieht bei mir auch so aus!

BTW: Macht die "Schaltbare KeFü ... Shaman Racing Enduro"
Shaman KeFü

auch auf einem Zesty Sinn? Das gerattere der Kette auf schnellen Trampelpfaden/Wurzelteppichen nervt schon... Kostet doch sicher Kraft, so eine Umlenkung, oder?

LG,
Holger


----------



## hopfer (3. Februar 2009)

zu dem Grün Eloxierten teil das ding gibt es nur bei den 718 bzw. 716 916, 714 914 er Modellen so zu sagen als kleines Schmankerl.

das loch wird bei mir auch als "Leitungsführer" genutzt:




@papa welche Bremsleitung sieht man in deinem Bild?

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> zu dem Grün Eloxierten teil das ding gibt es nur bei den 718 bzw. 716 916, 714 914 er Modellen so zu sagen als kleines Schmankerl.
> 
> das loch wird bei mir auch als "Leitungsführer" genutzt:
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Goodrich coated an einer Hope V2 vented. Mein Gott...bei so viel anglizismen komm ich mir selber komisch vor... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliOliOli (4. Februar 2009)

@papa

was macht eigendlich das dh920? bin schon ganz gespannt, wann es kommt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Februar 2009)

Soll die Tage aufschlagen...


----------



## Ronja (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo, Papa, mal ne Frage zum 08-Zesty, wie geht da überhaupt  eine kefü ran? Kann das eingepresste Innenlager durch ein geschraubtes ersetzt werden?
Da ist doch bestimmt kein Gewinde drin , oder?

Gruß Ronja


----------



## B3ppo (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Ronja,
ich hab an meinem Zesty ne Kefü, die wird über die ISCG Aufnahme oder wie das Ding heißt montiert. Super so ein Teil, da ist Ruhe auf den Trails  

Edit: Die da hab ich http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p12101_Blackspire-Stinger---chainguide.html


----------



## zabone (4. Februar 2009)

eskind schrieb:


> Die Bohrung am unteren Ende des Sitzrohres, sowie die Befestigungsmoglichkeit an der Kettenstrebe direkt rechts neben dem Lager. An einem 2009er Spicy 516 hab ich das auch mal gesehen. Auf den Fotos von Zabone in Post #1303 dann aber wieder nicht, und das ist wohl auch ein aktueller Rahmen


 
Hab mich auch gewundert. Im Laden standen 2009´er Zesty´s und Spicy´s jeweils mit diesen Befestigungen, als auch ohne. Hab die Bilder dann von dem Spicy "ohne" gemacht, da mein 08 diese ja auch nicht hat. Erklären, warum die einen das haben, die anderen nicht, konnt mir das allerdings auch niemand. Aber ich habs an meinem Bike jetzt so verlegt ... und funktioniert 1A.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (4. Februar 2009)

Grüßt euch!

Oute mich jetzt auch als  stolzer Besitzer eines 09`Zesty 514.

Mir sind 3 Unterschiede aufgefallen und habe auch meine Theorie dazu.  Bis auf den Aufbau und der Farbe entspricht mein Zesty dem Modelljahr 2008, obwohl es ein 09er ist. Bei dem Modelljahr 2009 wurden die Verschraubungen für die Züge an der Schwinge angebracht, das untere Schwingenlager hat jetzt eine Mutter und keine Schraube mehr und am Unterrohr ist der Steinschlagschutz angebracht. 

Achtet mal darauf, habe es an verschiedenen Zesty,s und Spicys so gesehen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Ronja (4. Februar 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Hi Ronja,
> ich hab an meinem Zesty ne Kefü, die wird über die ISCG Aufnahme oder wie das Ding heißt montiert. Super so ein Teil, da ist Ruhe auf den Trails
> 
> Edit: Die da hab ich http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p12101_Blackspire-Stinger---chainguide.html



Hm, dann bist Du auf zweifach gegangen?
Gibt es die Kefü nur in einer ISCG-variante, oder kann man beim Bestellen was falsch machen?


----------



## clausi87 (4. Februar 2009)

also es gibt iscg und iscg 05...iscg05 hat einen größeren lochkreisdurchmesser..ich weis aber nich welches richtig is


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Februar 2009)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo, Papa, mal ne Frage zum 08-Zesty, wie geht da überhaupt  eine kefü ran? Kann das eingepresste Innenlager durch ein geschraubtes ersetzt werden?
> Da ist doch bestimmt kein Gewinde drin , oder?
> 
> Gruß Ronja



Die integrierten Innenlager sind nicht durch BSA Lager ersetzbar. Somit kommen nur ISCH 05 taugliche Führungen in Frage. Der Lochkreis bei diesen Führungen ist statt 47 mm bei ISCG nun 53 mm groß. Gibts in reichlicher Form, Größe und Farbe von zB E-13.


----------



## B3ppo (4. Februar 2009)

Jupp, bin auf zweifach mit 22er und 36er Kettenblatt gegangen. In der Fränkischen braucht man eh kein drittes KB und in den Alben gehts bergauf mit dem kleinen und bergab ohne Treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (4. Februar 2009)

Ok., Danke für die Aufklärung B3ppo und Papa!


----------



## hopfer (4. Februar 2009)

so habe heute meine Totem solo Air bekommen und gleich eingebaut. morgen gibt es Bilder!
Die totem sieht am Froggy schon ganz schön dicke aus aber auch gut 

LG Peter


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Februar 2009)

Hi 

kann man an einem 09er Froggy oder Spicy auch eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel montieren?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kann man an einem 09er Froggy oder Spicy auch eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel montieren?



Beim Froggy ja, beim Spicy nicht. Man braucht IMMER ein Schraublager!!!


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Februar 2009)

danke,aber was ist ein Schraublager?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2009)

Bsa


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Februar 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> danke,aber was ist ein Schraublager?



Er meint damit das Gewinde, in welches die Lagerschalen eingeschraubt werden.  Spicy und Zesty haben das nicht, Froggy jedoch schon.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2009)

ebben... ;-)


----------



## hopfer (5. Februar 2009)

So hier die Bilder:






so jetzt mit Goldenen Schnellspanner:



leider schon ein Lackplatzer 




LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (5. Februar 2009)

man das is ma richtig richtig geil mit der totem....ich konnt mir das ja schon vorstellen aber in echt is das ja mal der oberhammer!!!!


----------



## Rebell-78 (5. Februar 2009)

Hopfer:

Oberhammer. Geil


----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2009)

Das würde Papa's Sohn gerne mal ausprobieren und mit der Van vergleichen. Sehr hübsch aufgebaut. Geht mein Bashguard mal kaputt, kommt auch ne e13 drauf. 

Und die Optik der neuen Saint ist einfach nur: 

Und Thomson Sattelstütze, Vorbau und den Monkeylite hätte ich gerne gegen meine Syncros Teile getauscht.  Die Sattelstütze lässt sich nicht weiter versenken, oder? Und mit kürzen wird sie zu kurz. Stört aber auch so schon nicht.


----------



## hopfer (5. Februar 2009)

Die Sattelstütze ist nur noch ca. 300mm lang weiter geht sie nicht mehr rein stört mich aber auch nicht weiter.

geändert würt noch:
Vorbau
Boobar Lenker
Gabel Weiß lackieren

LG Peter


----------



## Asha'man (6. Februar 2009)

Was stört dich denn am Lenker? Und gibts die Gabel nicht ab Werk in weiss? Würde auf jeden Fall besser passen, als das Silber. Also gute Idee.

Hast du das Setup mal gewogen?


----------



## lugggas (6. Februar 2009)

also so gefällt mir das froggy richtig gut 
bin gestern mal das 318 gefahren, bei 1,75 die kleine Version.
Muss sagen, dass war doch ordentlich lang! Werds nochmal mit einer geraden Stütze probieren müssen, so war es mir einfach zu lang.
Die Domain war zwar noch nicht eingfahren, aber konnte dem Hinterbau bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Hat jemand die Daten oder Bild wo alle Dimensionen von Froggy 43 und 48 drauf sind? Auf Lapierre Homepage habe ich sie nicht gefunden. ich glaube es steht ein Fehler unter Geometrie Daten 

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Februar 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hat jemand die Daten oder Bild wo alle Dimensionen von Froggy 43 und 48 drauf sind? Auf Lapierre Homepage habe ich sie nicht gefunden. ich glaube es steht ein Fehler unter Geometrie Daten
> 
> Danke



Die Tabellen enthalten wirklich ein paar Fehler. Was möchtest du denn genau wissen?


----------



## hopfer (6. Februar 2009)

wiegt jetzt 15,8kg in der Sommer Ausstattung nur 15,4 kg und mit 36 nur noch 15kg
die Gabel habe ich Gebraucht gekauft fÃ¼r 400â¬ // Der Lenker ist mir zu DÃ¼nn der Boobar hat dann 740mm (bringt NatÃ¼rlich auch noch was Bergab)

LG Peter


----------



## ShogunZ (6. Februar 2009)

@Papa:
Hst du uns nicht Bildchen von der BOS versprochen  ...oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Februar 2009)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @Papa:
> Hst du uns nicht Bildchen von der BOS versprochen  ...oder hab ich da was übersehen?



Oha...;-)
Is zwar schon eingebaut, aber der Bock ist noch nicht ganz fertig und die Customdecals sind auch noch nicht drauf. Ich mach morgen mal einen bebilderten "Zwischenbericht" und poste das ganze dann hier...


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Februar 2009)

...wir hatten gestern dann doch stellenweise Glatteis...

...was kosten eigentlich das rote Schaltauge, die weißen Griffe, der Sattel & der Carbonschutz überm Schaltwerk des 2009er 514er?

Gibt es die Teile irgendwie billiger wenn man erst 137KM auf der Uhr hatte?

grmpffff,#
Holger


----------



## MiLi (6. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Tabellen enthalten wirklich ein paar Fehler. Was möchtest du denn genau wissen?









Das brauche ich von Froggy, aber auf neue Lapierre Seite, finde ich das nicht


----------



## runterwetzer (7. Februar 2009)

Eine Frage an alle Froggy Fahrer: Wie verhaelt sich bei Euch der Antrieb wenn vorne das kleine Kettenblatt aufliegt und hinten das vierte oder fuenfte Ritzel (vom 34er ab gezaehlt)? Bei mir fuehlt sich das ab dem vierten Gang so an als liefe da etwas maechtig unrund. Die Ursache dafuer habe ich auch schon ausgemacht. Es liegt an der Stufenrolle des Kettenspanners. Die Kette laeuft ab Gang vier schon so knapp auf der Kante des grossen Durchmessers, dass sie sich manchmal dazu entschliesst abzurutschen und dann mit ordentlich Reibung an der Flanke entlang zu eiern. Kann man das nicht vernuenftig justieren? Mir ist bewusst, das sich der fuenfte Gang (22 vorne und 20 hinten) bereits mit dem zehnten Gang (36 vorne und 34 hinten) ueberschneidet. Es waehre also toll wenn wenigstens der vierte Gang noch sauber liefe. 
Ich habe mir schon ueberlegt eine Rolle nur mit dem kleinen Durchmesser anzufertigen, also ohne Stufe. Bevor ich mich jetzt in die Werkstatt stelle und die Maschinen anwerfe ist noch die Frage zu klaehren, ob das Schaltwerk auf den kleinen Gaengen dann ueberhaupt noch die noetige Kettenspannung erzeugen kann. 
Wer kann mir da ein paar Tips geben?


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2009)

ich habe mit meiner Saint null Probleme ich kann alle Gänge Problemlos schalten!

Tipp: Schnellspanner Prüfen und Schaltwerk richtig einstellen Lassen// Kette kürzen /verlängern 

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Das brauche ich von Froggy, aber auf neue Lapierre Seite, finde ich das nicht



Das steht in den 2009er Katalogen drin.
Welche daten brauchst du genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> LG Peter


Gewicht vom ganzen Rad?
Hat das Sitzrohr innendrin einen Anschlag? Weil wenn man mit einer Arschbombe auf dem Sattel landet und der Schnellspanner nicht ganz zu ist, sehen das Sitzrohr und die Stütze nicht mehr so gut aus.

Cheers.


----------



## runterwetzer (7. Februar 2009)

@hopfer:

vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort. Ich fahre das 518. An dem Teil ist noch alles original. Die Kettenlaenge muesste also schon mal stimmen (wenn Lapierre da alles richtig gemacht hat). Schalten lassen sich bei mir auch alle Gangkombinationen ohne Einschraenkung. Die Schaltung arbeitet ja einwandfrei. Nur unter Last ab Gang vier hat der Spass dann ein Loch. Das liegt am Kettenspanner. Muss mal kucken ob man da mit Unterlegscheiben noch etwas nachjustieren kann...


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2009)

wiegt jetzt 15,8 kommt mit Sommer Ausstattung auf 15,4 kg runter (vr Reifer RQ)

Sitzrohr hat leider einen Anschlag... Die Thomson ist ca. auf 310mm Gekürzt und geht nicht mehr weiter rein ohne das sie den rahmen Küsst.

LG Peter


----------



## petzl (7. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich eine 1.5 Totem im Froggy verbauen will, welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe an einem AH-15 von Acros gedacht. Der baut aber ziemlich hoch.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (7. Februar 2009)

-


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2009)

So sieht das aus. Und wenn erst mal der richtige Vorbau da ist und ich meinen Antriebsstrang dran habe ist es ein richtiges Rad...;-)


----------



## S1las (7. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> So sieht das aus. Und wenn erst mal der richtige Vorbau da ist und ich meinen Antriebsstrang dran habe ist es ein richtiges Rad...;-)



Die BOS sieht an dem Bike traumhaft aus. In welcher Preisklasse bewegt die sich denn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2009)

Liste â¬ 1290,-.


----------



## Dirt06 (7. Februar 2009)

huhu an alle 

das quängeln hat ein Ende. mein Froggy ist soeben angekommen.

Nach kurzem Probefahren muss ich sagen... es ist der hammer.

Überzeugt euch doch selbst 

Gruß Dennis


PS : @ Papa : wie verhält sich die N'dee von der Qualität her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2009)

Da der Bock noch nicht fertig ist, kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen. Die Verarbeitung ist jedoch Top. Die Schnellspanner werden nun doch nicht produziert und die Bedienungsanleitung kommt in den nächsten Tagen nach. Nächste Woche wird das Ding aber gerockt! Und dann poste ich was genaueres...


----------



## MiLi (7. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das steht in den 2009er Katalogen drin.
> Welche daten brauchst du genau?



wenn es geht, kannst du bitte diese Geometrie aus Katalog Skenieren oder Photografieren?

danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> wenn es geht, kannst du bitte diese Geometrie aus Katalog Skenieren oder Photografieren?
> 
> danke



Das ist graue Schrift auf weißem Hintergrund in echt kleiner Schrift. das wird wohl nix, aber ich probier es Montag.


----------



## svensonn (7. Februar 2009)

So, endlich konnte ich mein Frosch mit BOS N´dee durch den Wald bewegen................ und ich bin sprachlos...................kommt bei mir,eher selten vor...............
Die Gabel ist der Wahnsinn!!!!
Ein Ansprechverhalten......WOOOOOOOOOOW.... geschmeidig, linear, super zum einstellen..... 
Jetzt ist das Fahrwerk perfekt, man kommt sehr gut den Berg hoch und dann runter da fehlen einem die Worte, schluckt alles weg, was sich da in den Weg stellt, so fantastisch, jeden Cent und Mehrgewicht wert!!!!


----------



## HITOMI (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Kurbel im Spicy:
Kann man auch andere Kurbeln als Shimano verbauen, beispielsweise Truvativ Stylo?
Der Durchmesser der Welle müsste ja eigentlich der gleiche sein. Aber die Länge...?

Vielen Dank & Grüße


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2009)

Race Face passt auch .... 
das komplette Shimano MTB Programm sowieso ... 
Truvative dürfte nicht gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2009)

Warts noch ein bischen ab. Es wird sicherlich bald Adapter oder Tuninginnenlager geben.


----------



## Flatburns (7. Februar 2009)

Sag mal Papa, was für ne Bremse ist das an dem Froggy?
Hab ich da wirklich eine innenbelüftete Bremsscheibe gesehen?
Wie fährt sich das Ding?


----------



## hopfer (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist eine Hope Tech V2
siehe: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ibenbremse-VR-2009-innenbelueftet::14426.html

LG Peter


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Februar 2009)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Was bedeutet denn eigentlich "innenbelüftet"? Dass die Scheibe zweiteilig ist? Hat das eine bessere Wärmeableitung zur Folge?


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2009)

Richtisch! Die Luft kann quasi durch die Scheibe strömen.
So mit besser gekühlt.


gruß Darius


----------



## S1las (8. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Das ist eine Hope Tech V2
> siehe: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ibenbremse-VR-2009-innenbelueftet::14426.html
> 
> LG Peter



Sehr interessante Scheibenbremse hast du da. Wie arbeitet die Hope Tech V2 denn in der Praxis. Greift sie gut (und das durchgehend) oder verlegt sich bei Mehrnutzung (Scheibe wird heiss) der Schleifpunkt der Bremse? Sind das eigentlich 200er Scheiben?

Wuerde mich sehr interessieren. Das waere naemlich evt. eine schoene Alternative zu meiner Formula K18 die mir nicht ganz so gut zusagt.
Mfg S1las


----------



## hopfer (8. Februar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Scheibenbremse hast du da. Wie arbeitet die Hope Tech V2 denn in der Praxis. Greift sie gut (und das durchgehend) oder verlegt sich bei Mehrnutzung (Scheibe wird heiss) der Schleifpunkt der Bremse? Sind das eigentlich 200er Scheiben?
> 
> Wuerde mich sehr interessieren. Das waere naemlich evt. eine schoene Alternative zu meiner Formula K18 die mir nicht ganz so gut zusagt.
> Mfg S1las



Die bremse gehört Papa habe nur mal schnell geantwortet welche es sei! Nächstes mal besser Lesen 

kann dir aber auch sagen wie sie sich für mich angefühlt hat. zum vergleich habe ich meine "The One".

eigentlich sind sich beide bremsen sehr Ähnlich die Hope hat einen Klareren Druckpunkt arbeitet aber genauso sensibel.
die Bremskraft ist auch fast identisch:
-Formula bissiger
-Hope ausdauernder (merkt man erst nach 2000hm)

Also ist es eigentlich Glaubens Sache zu mal noch echt viel von den Belegen ab Hängt.....

LG Peter


----------



## S1las (8. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Die bremse gehört Papa habe nur mal schnell geantwortet welche es sei! Nächstes mal besser Lesen
> 
> kann dir aber auch sagen wie sie sich für mich angefühlt hat. zum vergleich habe ich meine "The One".
> 
> ...



argh oops S.S. Trotzdem danke fuer deine Antwort.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (8. Februar 2009)

@ papa:

hasst du die N`dee mal gewogen? würde mich mal interessieren was da angezeigt wird! Und vieviel Federweg hat sie denn nun? 170 oder 180 mm?

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## hopfer (8. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr alle nicht Lesen?
steht doch alles auf den Seiten davor!

180mm Federweg
565mm Einbauhöhe
2995gr Gewicht

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2009)

@Papa M: Hats du den Reifen verkehrt rum drauf??

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Sag mal Papa, was für ne Bremse ist das an dem Froggy?
> Hab ich da wirklich eine innenbelüftete Bremsscheibe gesehen?
> Wie fährt sich das Ding?



Das ist eine Hope V2. Mit der innenbelüfteten Scheibe bleibt die Scheibe 15% kühler. Aber auch ohne die vented Scheibe hat die V2 großartige Bremswerte.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Papa M: Hats du den Reifen verkehrt rum drauf??
> 
> G.



Richtig. Ebenso ist die Kurbel nich nicht dran, die Züge noch nicht verlegt, die Gabel noch nicht gekürzt, der richtige Vorbau noch nicht montiert und vieles andere mehr...Wie ich bereits sagte, ist das Ding noch nicht fertig. es ging lediglich um ein Bild einer montierten N´dee. Nächste Woche gibts dann ein komplettes Bild mit einmal alles dranne...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> @ papa:
> 
> hasst du die N`dee mal gewogen? würde mich mal interessieren was da angezeigt wird! Und vieviel Federweg hat sie denn nun? 170 oder 180 mm?
> 
> ...



Statt der geplanten 170 mm kommt sie jetzt mit 180mm Federweg. Das casting ist identisch mit der Idylle.
Die Einbauhöhe beträgt 565mm  bei einem selbst gewogenem Gesammtgewicht von 2995gr bei ungeürztem Schaft. Die ebenfalls geplanten Schnellspanner werden nun doch nicht gebaut. Zusätzliche Federn für das richtige setup liegen bei.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Richtig. Ebenso ist die Kurbel nich nicht dran, die Züge noch nicht verlegt, die Gabel noch nicht gekürzt, der richtige Vorbau noch nicht montiert und vieles andere mehr...Wie ich bereits sagte, ist das Ding noch nicht fertig. es ging lediglich um ein Bild einer montierten N´dee. Nächste Woche gibts dann ein komplettes Bild mit einmal alles dranne...



Ok´e....wenn mans so sieht

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

Das 718 mit BOS und V2 vented wird ein Testbike für unseren shop.


----------



## Flatburns (8. Februar 2009)

Thanks. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Hope Tech V2 mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe gemacht? 
Beim Auto kann ich mir ja vorstellen, dass das was bringt, aber diese Miniaturspalte beim Bike??? Und die Geschwindikgeiten sind ja nicht vergleichbar.
Ist die nicht etwas instabil und neigt dadurch vielleicht zum schwingen/quietschen?


----------



## Flatburns (8. Februar 2009)

Also sie bremst so gut wie "The One"..., aber ich meine merkt man irgend einen Nachteil anderer Art bei Nässe, Verschmutzung, längerer Benutzung (womit ich Abnutzung nach Gebrauch meine)?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Thanks. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Hope Tech V2 mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe gemacht?
> Beim Auto kann ich mir ja vorstellen, dass das was bringt, aber diese Miniaturspalte beim Bike??? Und die Geschwindikgeiten sind ja nicht vergleichbar.
> Ist die nicht etwas instabil und neigt dadurch vielleicht zum schwingen/quietschen?



Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Scheibe ist um einiges stabiler als eine normale disc. bei nur 30 Gramm mehrgewicht durchaus ein Thema. Großartig ist aber der Hope-typische mordsknackige Druckpunkt. Der neue Tech-Hebel ist unglaublich gut einstellbar. Ich fahr die Dinger seit den frühen 90ern und habe nie wieder gewechselt. Und zusätzlich gibts ab März eloxierte Hebel und UnionJack kappen...))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Also sie bremst so gut wie "The One"..., aber ich meine merkt man irgend einen Nachteil anderer Art bei Nässe, Verschmutzung, längerer Benutzung (womit ich Abnutzung nach Gebrauch meine)?



HOPE Scheiben und Bremsbeläge sind unglaublich hart. Ich habe einige DH Fahrer in Shop, die innerhalb eines Jahres nur den original Bremsbelagssatz gebraucht haben. Und die Jungs sind echt ne Menge unterwegs. Zusätzlich ist der Abstand zwischen den Belägen und den Scheiben größer. Somit neigen die HOPE nicht so sehr zum schleifen.


----------



## Asha'man (8. Februar 2009)

@Papa: Wann treffen wir uns auf den Filthytrails und ich darf das Testbike mal mit meinem 518 tauschen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2009)

Na, da fragste mich was...Ich fahr immer recht spontan los. So wie es der shop halt zulässt...Werd wohl die nächsten Tage mal in Willingen oder Winterberg aufschlagen...Sobald das Eis bröckelt...


----------



## Dirt06 (8. Februar 2009)

So, nun mal ein richtig gutes Bild mit meinem neuen Froggy.

An Lob an Lapierre, das Fahrwerk ist echt seehr gelungen 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## McMorn (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ih brauche mal ein paar Kauftipps. Ich bin 1,92 groß, 110 kg schwer und suche ein solides AM Fully zu meinem HT. Ich habe bishe dran gedacht, mir ein Liteville zu kaufen und aufzubauen. Schrecke aber vor den Kosten ein wenig zurueck. 

Jetzt bin ich über *Lapierre* gestolpert und habe mir im Laden ein *Zesty 514* angeschaut. Es gefällt mir sehr gut, die Geometrie passt 1a. Auch für meine Frau ist es toll, und ich finde es schön, die gleichen Räder zu fahren. Sie ist 1,65 und nur 55kg, was es schwer macht. Hier ginge es. 

Empfehlt ihr nun ein *514* oder würdet ihr in unserer Situation zum *714* greifen? Das 514 würde ich für mich noch auf X0 aufrüsten und den Lenker tauschen, die Bremsen auf 200er wechseln. Damit sprenge ich dann die 3000er Marke auch hier zum Listenpreis. Oder direkt das 714 und nix mehr groß dran machen? Ist der KArbonhinterbau solide für mich? Zuletzt, was habt Ihr so für Hauspreise gekriegt beim Händler umme Ecke?

Danke Euch...


Mc


----------



## LC4Fun (9. Februar 2009)

McMorn schrieb:


> ...Ich bin 1,92 groß, 110 kg schwer...
> Mc



Hallo,
die Garantie bei den Franzosen ist IMHO auf 100KG beschränkt...

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMorn (9. Februar 2009)

Das hätte mein Händler mal sagen können... Dann also doch Liteville...


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Februar 2009)

McMorn, nun lass Dich nicht gleich abschrecken. Ich habe das 714 mit Karbonschwinge und bin nur begeistert von dem Fahrwerk. Von der Gewichtsbeschränkung habe ich noch garnichts gehört.
Ich bin fast in Deiner Gewichtsklasse und empfinde den Rahmen als sehr verwindungssteif.
Ich würde Dir aber in unserer Gewichtsklasse gleich zum 714er raten, dieses bike hat den Fox RP2 Dämpfer, der unterdrückt auch das letzte bischen Wippen, wenn man auf Asphalt mal richtig Dampf macht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2009)

Die Lapierre bikes sind tatsächlich auf 100 kg Fahrergewicht beschränkt. Natürlich brechen die aber nicht gleich durch, wenn einer ein paar Gramm mehr wiegt. Es gibt Sicherheitstoleranzen bei sowas. Hängt sicherlich auch ein bischen von deinem Fahrstil ab ;-)


----------



## McMorn (9. Februar 2009)

Es steht so wirklich im allgemeinen Handbuch für Lapierre. Habs nachgelesen, das gilt aber für alle Rahmen. Das Handbuch ist ja allgemeingültig, MTB, Tour, Rennradl. Naja ich will eh unter 100 bis zum Mai. Dann eben auf nem 714  Mein Steppenwolf hat auch nur 100 sehe ich gerade.


----------



## LC4Fun (9. Februar 2009)

McMorn schrieb:


> Das hätte mein Händler mal sagen können... Dann also doch Liteville...



Hi,

so war das nicht gemeint gewesen. Nur ein dezenter Hinweis, mit dem Händler frühzeitig zu besprechen, dass Du gerne 5Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen hättest...

LG,
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2009)

5 Jahre Garantie hat jeder Käufer ab Modelljahr 2009. Das ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass der Kunde dafür verantwortlich ist, vorgegebene Werte einzuhalten. In diesem Fall das maximale Fahrergewicht. Ich hab schon mal in diesem Thread genauer über das Thema Garantie und Gewährleistung geschrieben...


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch nie gehört, das ein Kunde vom Hersteller auf die Waage gezerrt wurde.  Solange man nicht wie 200kg aussieht...


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2009)

behauptet ja auch keiner...;-)


----------



## McMorn (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe ja schon 6kg abgenommen, dann muss ich einfach nochmal zulegen und den Rest abhungern. Noch liegt hier Schnee bei uns.

Empfehlt ihr mir das 514 oder das 714 bei knapp unter 100kg? Ist der Carbonhinterbau anfälliger? Oder profitiere ich vom Lockout sogar mehr? Ich würde so oder so aufs 514 X0 bauen und nochmal 300 Tacken drauflegen. Und der neue Rizer WCS in weiss hats mir angetan. Liste wäre also dann nur 500 Unterschied.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2009)

beide RÃ¤der sind fÃ¼r Fahrer bis 100 kg freigegeben. Die StabilitÃ¤t leidet nicht durch die Schwinge. Ziel war es, bei nur â¬ 100,- Aufpreis 300 Gramm Rahmengewicht zu sparen. Lockout ist bei dem Rahmen nicht so wichtig. Das Fahrwerk ist so dermaÃen gut , dass der Lockout zu einem Zwei-Wochen-Hebel verkommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Februar 2009)

McMorn schrieb:


> Empfehlt ihr mir das 514 oder das 714 bei knapp unter 100kg?



Ich habe mich auch lange mit dem LP beschäftigt und alles gelesen, was so in der Fachpresse stand (hätte ich mal besser gelassen - teilw. widersprüchlich und verwirrt nur)
Selbst probefahren! Der Carbon-Hinterbau fühlt sich genauso steif an wie der aus Alu.
Bleiben also Ausstattung und Gewicht. Das 714 hat die (für uns Big Boys) bessere Gabel Fox RLC, XTR Shadow, X4 Vorbau, Carbonlenker, RP2 Dämpfer.
Musst Du prüfen, ob es Dir den Mehrpreis wert ist..


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2009)

McMorn schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja schon 6kg abgenommen, dann muss ich einfach nochmal zulegen und den Rest abhungern. Noch liegt hier Schnee bei uns.
> 
> Empfehlt ihr mir das 514 oder das 714 bei knapp unter 100kg? Ist der Carbonhinterbau anfälliger? Oder profitiere ich vom Lockout sogar mehr? Ich würde so oder so aufs 514 X0 bauen und nochmal 300 Tacken drauflegen. Und der neue Rizer WCS in weiss hats mir angetan. Liste wäre also dann nur 500 Unterschied.



Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## McMorn (9. Februar 2009)

Mitten in den Alpen. Bei Garmisch. Am liebsten hätte ich das 08er 714 gehabt, weiss mit TopParts. Aber ich denke es wird das 714 werden, 2 mal. Das Liteville ist erstmal vom Tisch und der Trekhändler hat mir immer noch keinen Preis fürs Gary Fisher Roscoe gemacht.


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Februar 2009)

McMorn schrieb:


> Oder profitiere ich vom Lockout sogar mehr?



"Lockout" hat der Dämpfer im 714/914 nicht, es ist der RP2 mit zwei Stellungen: Frei oder Pro-Pedal.


----------



## Dirt06 (9. Februar 2009)

@ Papa

bei ausgiebigerem Probefahren fällt mir auf, dass die gabel bei fahrt grade aus doch recht weit einfedert.. und bei wiegetritt nochmal ein wenig weiter eintaucht....

der hinterbau funktioniert perfekt... ist die gabel vorne zu weich, sollte ich also besser härtere federn einbauen?
Muss ja schliesslich nicht sein, dass die Gabel bei nem  Drop von 3 metern durchschlägt.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## MiLi (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ein Froggy 318 bestellt und wollte RS mit MZ 66ATA tauschen. Ich habe dann aber viele schlimme Sachen uber ATA gellesen. Dann wollte ich 2-step Totem, aber auch 2-step hat vorige Jahr viele Problemen gehabt. Ich hatte gluck, dass mein Handler noch eine neue 66 RC2 ETA bj. 2007 hatte. Mit 66 VF2 ETA bj. 2006 habe ich bis jetzt kein Problem gehabt  Ich hoffe dass auch mit neue 66 so gut lauft


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2009)

Dirt06 schrieb:


> @ Papa
> 
> bei ausgiebigerem Probefahren fällt mir auf, dass die gabel bei fahrt grade aus doch recht weit einfedert.. und bei wiegetritt nochmal ein wenig weiter eintaucht....
> 
> ...



Welches Rad? Welche Gabel? Was für ein Setup? Was wiegst du?


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Februar 2009)

*Mal ne Frage an die Zesty Fahrer hier:* Der serienmässige Vorbau ist 90mm lang, ich hätte gern etwas mehr. Meint ihr, so 110mm wären noch ordentlich fahrbar oder wird dann die Lenkung schon zu träge?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> *Mal ne Frage an die Zesty Fahrer hier:* Der serienmässige Vorbau ist 90mm lang, ich hätte gern etwas mehr. Meint ihr, so 110mm wären noch ordentlich fahrbar oder wird dann die Lenkung schon zu träge?



Das wirst du ausschließlich selber beurteilen können, wenn du es ausprobiert hast. Jeder sitzt anders, hat unterschiedliche Armlängen und Schulterbreiten. Also auf gehts!!!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt06 (10. Februar 2009)

@ Papa

Ich fahre das Froggy 318 mit der RS Domain .

wiege 80 kilo, wobei der Dämpfer einwandfrei funktioniert.
Die gabel scheint bissl weich zu sein


----------



## Asha'man (10. Februar 2009)

Dirt: Schlägt die Gabel denn tatsächlich durch? Das 180mm mehr wippen, als ne CrossCountry Gabel dürfte klar sein, oder? Fällt mir gerad schwer mir vorzustellen, wie schlimm das Wippen ist, welches du beschreibst.

Im Wiegetritt schaukelt die 36er Van im Froggy auch und die Feder ist eher knapp an der "zu hart" Grenze. Bekomme nur ca. 2cm Sag hin. Ist halt ein Freerider. Im Sitzen bei rundem Tritt schaukelts nur noch leicht.


----------



## McMorn (10. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. 514 oder 714. Sind 1000 Euro Differenz. Das ProPedal hätte ich schon gerne, das C bei der Fox auch. Die Bremsenverstellung brauche ich nicht, den Carbonhinterbau auch nicht. XT würde mir reichen, vor allem wenn mal was hin ist wird der Ersatz teuer bei XTR.


----------



## Asha'man (10. Februar 2009)

ProPedal brauche ich beim Zesty nie, never, niemals, gar nicht. Der Kettenzug zieht den Hinterbau runter beim pedalieren. Das hat einen höheren Pedalrückschlag zur Folge, welcher mich aber auch nicht stört. 
Die Druckpunktverstellung der K24 ist für mich auch unnütz. Ich habe nur Probleme mit der K24 am Zesty, weil der Druckpunkt immer nach hinten wandert. Das Dingen zieht ständig Luft und geht jetzt zum dritten mal zum Service. Ich möchte den Druckpunkt immer möglichst weit weg vom Lenker haben. Also ist die Verstellung bei mir eh immer auf Anschlag. K18 reicht also vollkommen. XTR kannst du auch mit XT ersetzen, dass ist kein Argument. Der höhere Einkaufspreis dagegen schon.
Bleiben die Verstellmöglichkeiten bei der Gabel. 

Preis/Leistung spricht für das 514. 

Bei mir ist es das 714 geworden (schon vor über einem Jahr). Damals dachte ich noch, dass ich ProPedal unbedingt haben muss. Das Zesty hat mich davon kuriert, ich benutze es nichtmal beim Marathon. Verstellbarer Lockout an der Gabel ist dafür bei Marathons ganz nett. Einfach Lockout drin lassen und das BlowOff nur 2-3 Klicks zu. Bei Touren brauche ich auch das Lockout nicht. Druck- und Zugstufenverstellung sind aber schon sehr sinnvoll, um auf die persönlichen Vorlieben/Fahrergewicht, etc. anpassen zu können.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2009)

Dirt06 schrieb:


> @ Papa
> 
> Ich fahre das Froggy 318 mit der RS Domain .
> 
> ...



Wieviel SAG hast du denn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2009)

Asha´man hat im Prinzip Recht, aber er wiegt auch ca. 60 Pfund weniger. Je schwerer ein Fahrer ist, desto mehr profitiert er von einer Druckstufe bzw Plattform. Soetwas nachzurüsten ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (10. Februar 2009)

Oh stimmt. Hatte das Gewicht von McMorn vergessen.  Asha auf mein Haupt, oder so. Wie das bei größerem Fahrergewicht ist, kann ich nciht sagen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (10. Februar 2009)

Ganz Papas Meinung:  Die RLC Gabel ist für schwere Jungs schon sehr hilfreich, Pumpen am Berg kann man schön "wegspielen" mit Druckstufe.

Auf Pro-Pedal könnte ich im Dämpfer bergauf verzichten, da zieht die Kette das System schön stramm. Wenn ich länger in der Ebene fahre, kann ich aber schon etwas Wippen erkennen. Das kriege ich dann mit Pro-pedal auch noch weg..

Ich spreche hier nicht für 60 kg Fahrer- sondern für die "Schwerathleten" von knapp 100


----------



## thomasbee (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

seid Ihr so nett und sagt nochmal was zum 2008er Zesty LRS, Shimano XT? Ist das der, der eher 2000g wiegt, oder der, der ca 1750g wiegt? Wie sieht es aus mit den Naben versus DT? Ueberlege noch.

Merci

.t


----------



## OliOliOli (10. Februar 2009)

@Papa Midnight
Lapierre (Hammerschmitt Limited) verfügbar und *DH 920 im shop*!!

und das muss ich so nebenbei lesen........... :-( (hab meindh ja immer noch net, leider)

trotzdem hab ich 2 fragen an dich:

1. welche länge haben die dämpferschrauben, M8 x ...? (wollte sie gegen titanschrauben 
   tauschen) und 

2. welche länge haben die schrauben der grundplatte von der kettenführung, M6 x...? 
   (wollte auch sie gegen titanschrauben tauschen) (sei leise papagei, du wiederholst 
   dich....)

thx oli


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @Papa Midnight
> Lapierre (Hammerschmitt Limited) verfügbar und *DH 920 im shop*!!
> 
> und das muss ich so nebenbei lesen........... :-( (hab meindh ja immer noch net, leider)
> ...



Wir machen Mittwoch kollektiv blau (Ruhetag nennt sich sowas...;-)) Ich mess das am Donnerstag mal aus, ok?


----------



## OliOliOli (10. Februar 2009)

@Papa

thx,
kann es kaum erwarten! 
werde danach dann auch brav wechseln zum dh920 thread, versprochen...............

schönen und entspannten ruhetag


----------



## Merlin2033 (11. Februar 2009)

Also meine Freundin braucht ein neues Bike und nun haben wird ein Zesty 314 von 2008 gefunden für einen guten Preis. Was meint ihr ist das ein gutes Bike für eine Anfängerin? es sollte allerdings auch für eine Zeit seinen Dienst verrichten, nicht dass nach 2 jahren ein neues her muss.

Sie ist 163 gross, 48kg, schrittlänge von 79cm und rahmengrösse wäre 42 ist das ok was meint ihr?


----------



## clausi87 (11. Februar 2009)

wir wollen bilder vom dh920 sehen...


----------



## Dirt06 (11. Februar 2009)

@ Asha und Papa

Durchschlagen tut sie nicht, aber wenn ich ganz normal auf gerader fläche fahre, hab ich meines erachtens recht wenig federweg.. vllt 70mm ~
In sachen Sag hab ich keine Ahnung, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin.

Vom Hinterbau her passt alles soweit.

Ist halt die Frage ob die Gabel schäden davontragen kann.

Müsste ich aber nochmal genauer messen, wenns verlangt wird.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## McMorn (11. Februar 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin braucht ein neues Bike und nun haben wird ein Zesty 314 von 2008 gefunden für einen guten Preis. Was meint ihr ist das ein gutes Bike für eine Anfängerin? es sollte allerdings auch für eine Zeit seinen Dienst verrichten, nicht dass nach 2 jahren ein neues her muss.
> 
> Sie ist 163 gross, 48kg, schrittlänge von 79cm und rahmengrösse wäre 42 ist das ok was meint ihr?


 
Also meine Frau hat in etwa gleiche Dimensionen und kam mit der 42er Geometrie vom 314/514/714 super klar beim Probe fahren. Die Damenversion war für Sie nichts, da sie sonst ein SW Tundra fährt und gewohnt ist sportlich zu sitzen. Die Damenversion hat halt ein kürzeres Oberrohr und ist dementsprechend weniger vortriebsorientiert. Verbessert mich, wenn ich Mist erzähle. Ah und L"ady" gibts nur beim 514.

Hm, ich hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden ob ich mit 100kg den Carbonhinterbau fahren soll. Ich glaube es gibt noch 714 in 54 auf Lager von 08. Das wäre super, tolle Ausstattung und bewährter Aluhinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (11. Februar 2009)

Hier hätte jemand gerne noch eine Antwort 




thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seid Ihr so nett und sagt nochmal was zum 2008er Zesty LRS, Shimano XT? Ist das der, der eher 2000g wiegt, oder der, der ca 1750g wiegt? Wie sieht es aus mit den Naben versus DT? Ueberlege noch.
> 
> ...




LG Peter


----------



## Asha'man (11. Februar 2009)

Es ist der WH-M775 der eher leichte AllMountain LRS. Wiegt unter 1700g, ist erstaunlich leicht und sehr gut eingespeicht. Meinen musste ich einmal nachzentrieren bei deutlich über 2kkm. Also absolut ok. 

Naben und Freilauf machen einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings war bei mir der Freilauf bereits nach 400km defekt, wurde aber anstandslos getauscht. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem XT LRS. Für den Preis würde ich ihn wieder kaufen.


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Februar 2009)

@Papa:

Ich hab ja an meinem 09er 514 den schönen Sattel ruiniert, die Griffe und den Carbonschutz vor der XT.

Kannst Du mir die Preise + Versandkosten nennen? Gerne auch PN

LG,
Holger


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seid Ihr so nett und sagt nochmal was zum 2008er Zesty LRS, Shimano XT? Ist das der, der eher 2000g wiegt, oder der, der ca 1750g wiegt? Wie sieht es aus mit den Naben versus DT? Ueberlege noch.
> 
> ...


Den LRS finde ich prinzipiell super OK. Sehr leicht und agil, dafür auch recht stabil, gute Verarbeitungsqualität, gute Optik. Die Naben sollen auch solide sein, was man so hört, bei mir läuft's bisher einwandfrei. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, einen vergleichbar stabilen LRS mit diesem geringen Gewicht für einen solchen Preis zu bekommen. Die Felge ist halt nur 23,3 mm breit und es werden Reifen von 1,5" - 2,25" empfohlen. 2,4" breite Reifen fühlen sich auf den Felgen m.E. ziemlich schwammig an. Deswegen suche ich nach einem breiteren LRS, der ansonsten vergleichbar ist. Sehr schwer zu finden...


----------



## Asha'man (11. Februar 2009)

War heute auch nochmal mit 2.35" MuddyMary auf dem XT LRS unterwegs. Dafür ist die Felge dann doch zu schmal. Das Fahrgefühl ist sehr schwammig. Wenn man eine ruppige exakte Linie treffen muss (z.B. sehr schmales NorthShore Element, Bordsteinsurfen, etc.) ist das schon hinderlich. Dazu ist das kein besonders sicheres Gefühl. 

Muss jetzt mal überlegen, ob ich das ertrage und die Muddy Mary weiter fahre oder verkaufe.

@Dr.: Meines Wissens nach ist die Innenweite sogar nur 19mm.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. Februar 2009)

einen anderen LRS ziehst Du nicht in Erwägung?


----------



## thomasbee (11. Februar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Es ist der WH-M775 der eher leichte AllMountain LRS. Wiegt unter 1700g, ist erstaunlich leicht und sehr gut eingespeicht. Meinen musste ich einmal nachzentrieren bei deutlich über 2kkm. Also absolut ok.



Ahh, jetzt hab ich's kapiert. Vielen Dank! D.h. ein Zesty faehrt man ueblicherweise mit maximal 2,25er Reifen? Das ist eine ungewoehnliche Kombination, 140mm vorne/hinten und ein LRS bis 2,25?

Wie sind denn da so die Erfahrungen? Taugt die Reifenbreite? Kein Verlangen nach 2.4?

.t


----------



## Flatburns (11. Februar 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Den LRS finde ich prinzipiell super OK. Sehr leicht und agil, dafür auch recht stabil, gute Verarbeitungsqualität, gute Optik. Die Naben sollen auch solide sein, was man so hört, bei mir läuft's bisher einwandfrei. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, einen vergleichbar stabilen LRS mit diesem geringen Gewicht für einen solchen Preis zu bekommen. Die Felge ist halt nur 23,3 mm breit und es werden Reifen von 1,5" - 2,25" empfohlen. 2,4" breite Reifen fühlen sich auf den Felgen m.E. ziemlich schwammig an. Deswegen suche ich nach einem breiteren LRS, der ansonsten vergleichbar ist. Sehr schwer zu finden...



Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Mavic Crossmax SX aus? Die Felge hat doch nur 21 mm, Reifen sind aber bis 2.5" zugelassen?
Wie muß ich mir das mit den 23,3mm dann vorstellen, wenn nur bis 2,25" empfohen sind?
Gruß
Flat


----------



## peickl (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo McMorn, kannst dich immer noch nicht entscheiden, du weist mein Angebot steht noch, frag deine Frau die ist es ja bei mir schon gefahren, und lasse dich von den Gefühlen leiten da machst du nix falsch kannst mir glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. Februar 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Mavic Crossmax SX aus? Die Felge hat doch nur 21 mm, Reifen sind aber bis 2.5" zugelassen?
> Wie muß ich mir das mit den 23,3mm dann vorstellen, wenn nur bis 2,25" empfohen sind?
> Gruß
> Flat


23,3 mm ist das Außenmaß der XT. Die SX hat innen 21 mm, außen 26 mm.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Wie sind denn da so die Erfahrungen? Taugt die Reifenbreite? Kein Verlangen nach 2.4?
> 
> .t



Hi,

ich hab die 2.35 Fat Albert drauf - fährt sich sehr gut. Allerdings hab ich erst 150KM runter, kann sein ich änder meinen Standpunkt noch...

LG,
Holger


----------



## Asha'man (12. Februar 2009)

@Dr.Eckschleuder: Ne, hab genug LRS fürs Zesty.  Einen ~1500g mit 2,1" RR für Marathon. Und den XT für alles andere auf dem Zesty. 2.25" würde mir auf dem Zesty reichen (auch wegen dem Gewicht). Nicht aber der Nobby Nic im Winter. Muddy Mary gibts dummerweise nur ab 2,35". 
Ich fahre die Muddy Mary am Zesty vorne mit 1,7 Bar und hinten mit 1,8 Bar. Evtl. probier ich es mal mit ein wenig mehr Luftdruck, was mir aber auch nicht so richtig gefällt. 

Auf dem Froggy sinds dann 2,5" und sehr wenig Luftdruck. Das passt dann schon. Wie 2cm mehr Federweg und Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Das ist eine ungewoehnliche Kombination, 140mm vorne/hinten und ein LRS bis 2,25?
> 
> Wie sind denn da so die Erfahrungen? Taugt die Reifenbreite? Kein Verlangen nach 2.4?
> 
> .t


 
Das ist keine ungewöhnliche Kombi, sondern macht Sinn:
Das Zesty ist m.M. ein sehr leichtes, sportliches AM Bike mit satt Vortrieb, das sogar für Marathon herhalten darf und kann, trotzdem noch schön Federwegreserven hat. 

Dafür sind doch 2.25 Reifen bzw. leichte XT-LRS mehr als ausreichend, und wo würde das Endgewicht denn landen mit 2.4 und entspr. LRS??

Für Einsätze, die 2.4 oder 2.5 Reifen erfordern, ist das bike m.M. garnicht gemacht, dafür hat LP Spicy & Co. im Programm.


----------



## B3ppo (12. Februar 2009)

Also mein Zesty ist bei 13.8kg 
Habs halt weniger auf Marathons ausgelegt sonder eher AM/Freeride. Werd im Mai mal nen Marathon mitfahren, dann mit leichteren Reifen (machen über 500g) und XT-Klickies. Bin gespannt wie's klappt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> @Papa:
> 
> Ich hab ja an meinem 09er 514 den schönen Sattel ruiniert, die Griffe und den Carbonschutz vor der XT.
> 
> ...



Hi!
das is ja ärgerlich, aber nicht so schlimm. den sattel hab ich hier ind den Schutz auch.
preise kann ich dir nachher sagen...
Schick schon mal deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

so sieht das also in Echt aus...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @Papa
> 
> thx,
> kann es kaum erwarten!
> ...



Bilder sind on. welche Maße brauchst du nochmal?


----------



## OliOliOli (12. Februar 2009)

@papa

bei deinen bildern ist wohl was schíef gelaufen!? sehe irgendwie nur 7 mal das selbe!

also:
1. welche länge haben die dämpferschrauben oben und unten, 
    imbus M8 x ...? (wollte sie gegen titanschrauben tauschen) 

und

2. welche länge haben die schrauben der grundplatte von der kettenführung, 
    senkkopf M6 x...? 
   (wollte auch sie gegen titanschrauben tauschen) (sei leise papagei, du wiederholst 
   dich....)

thx oli


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @papa
> 
> bei deinen bildern ist wohl was schíef gelaufen!? sehe irgendwie nur 7 mal das selbe!
> 
> ...



Hmmh...Dämpferschrauben gegen Titanschrauben tauschen ist glaube ich net wirklich empehlenswert.

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

Wir hatten bis eben ein Problem mit unserem Rechner etc...
Sorry...
so sieht das also in Echt aus...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

eben sind farbige Schaltaugen für Zesty uns Spicy angekommen. Rot, silber und grün für alle Alumodelle und rot für die carbonmodelle...
Schaltaugenschutz ab nächster Woche. cabelhanger ebenso...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt hab ich's kapiert. Vielen Dank! D.h. ein Zesty faehrt man ueblicherweise mit maximal 2,25er Reifen? Das ist eine ungewoehnliche Kombination, 140mm vorne/hinten und ein LRS bis 2,25?
> 
> Wie sind denn da so die Erfahrungen? Taugt die Reifenbreite? Kein Verlangen nach 2.4?
> 
> .t



Kommt auf den Reifen an, da hier ja unterschiedlich gemessen wird. 2.25 Noby oder Maxxis ist wirklich ausreichend...


----------



## OliOliOli (12. Februar 2009)

@papa

danke auch für die pics!

denkst du an die schrauben? )) und das du eventuell noch deinen 90kilo schrauber für die federhärte mal aufs rad setzt? ich rechne mit einer 450er und vorne einer grünen feder!

@LB Jörg

titanschrauben (von syntace) verbaue ich schon seit längerem! keine probleme!

da aber beim dh die dämpferschrauben sehr kurz/abestützt sind, sollte es da kein problem geben!

oli


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @papa
> 
> danke auch für die pics!
> 
> ...



Ich hatte heute morgen schon mal kurz gefragt, welche Schrauben das sind, die du brauchst...


----------



## joergdr (12. Februar 2009)

endlich sind die froggys 718 ltd da !!!!!!! 
die Hammer-Schmidt ist übels geil, mal schaun was sie aushält 
ohne umbauten mit pedale 15,68 kg.
hier is jetzt ein andrer laufradsatz drin und nen längerer Vorbau.
vllt kommt noch ne bos n'dee rein mal schaun.

@ svenson: extra für dich die bilder  *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (12. Februar 2009)

das sieht richtig cool mit hammerschmitd aus...und das dh230 is auch schick^^


----------



## svensonn (12. Februar 2009)

@joergdr

sehr geschmeidig der grüne Frosch!!!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die BOS, ne Thomson und MP3 für die SX, dann darf es mit auf die Tour, aber für den Park sind die Laufräder schick!!!
Bin mal gespannt wie die Hammerschmidt hält!
Hol du dir auch noch ein Froggy LTD und dann machen wir die Trails unsicher!!!, denn mit deinem DH920 kommst du ja keinen Berg hoch;-)

Im Laden stehen ja noch 3 Froggy LTD rum
und das arme DH 920 in S will auch raus und den Berg runter...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Auf ein Dh in S passt doch mal so ziemlich niemand drauf, oder? Ich hab hier eins in L und selbst das ist schon verdammt kurz. Im sitzen passt zwischen Knie und Lenker so gerade mal eine Handbreite...Und der Lenker steht GERADE...


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. Februar 2009)

Gibt's die schönen weissen Schraubgriffe von LP eigentlich auch in schwarz?
Die original weissen sehen schon aus wie Hulle   grad mal nach 200 km
Weiss ist wohl irgendwie nichts für mich


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Gibt's die schönen weissen Schraubgriffe von LP eigentlich auch in schwarz?
> Die original weissen sehen schon aus wie Hulle   grad mal nach 200 km
> Weiss ist wohl irgendwie nichts für mich



Nope. Nur in weiß. Mit jeweils roten, grünen oder goldenen Eloxklammern.


----------



## eL (13. Februar 2009)

Sind die bilder bei mister bike in pforzheim aufgenommen?
habt ihr zur zeit die weißen zesty 514 am start und kann man die mal probieren?

beste grüße eL


----------



## Asha'man (13. Februar 2009)

@Joerg: Wie kommst du mit Hammerschmidt und versenkbarer Sattelstütze auf unter 16 kg? Versteh' mich nicht falsch, ich glaube dir das, würde aber an meinem 518 gerne etwas abspecken. 

Die Syntace Teile (Sattelstütze, Vorbau) sind nicht die leichtesten. Aber richtig schwer sind die auch nicht. Laufräder haben natürlich deutliches Potential nach unten im Gewicht. Wenn es aber Parktauglich bleiben soll wird es teuer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen... ;-)
Ich hab hier nen älteren Herren in der Nachbarschaft, der in den 60ern deutscher Meister im Bahnfahren war. Die haben sich Helium in die Reifen gepumpt. Das wär´doch mal was! (Nein, das ist nicht ernst gemeint....)


----------



## joergdr (13. Februar 2009)

@ el 
haben ein 514 in L im Laden stehen, was brauchst du für ne Größe ?
japp das Bild am Montageständer is im Laden gemacht!
kannst natürlich auch Probefahren!

@Ashama:
die versenkbare Sattelstütze wiegt ca. 480 gramm also 250 gramm mehr als ne Thomson Elite.
mal schaun ob die joplin drin bleibt, da eventuell ne bos noch reinkommt die 700g mehr wiegt als die fox float!
die crossmax sx sind halt superleicht mit 1650 gramm und wenn du se in bikepark benutzen willst machst ne mp3 versicherung von mavic  dann brauchst keine rücksicht auf verluste nehmen *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Joerg: Wie kommst du mit Hammerschmidt und versenkbarer Sattelstütze auf unter 16 kg? Versteh' mich nicht falsch, ich glaube dir das, würde aber an meinem 518 gerne etwas abspecken.
> 
> Die Syntace Teile (Sattelstütze, Vorbau) sind nicht die leichtesten. Aber richtig schwer sind die auch nicht. Laufräder haben natürlich deutliches Potential nach unten im Gewicht. Wenn es aber Parktauglich bleiben soll wird es teuer.



Die Kindshock i900 wiegt in 31.6 genau 508 Gramm.


----------



## Asha'man (13. Februar 2009)

Ach du weia.  Crossmax SX und ne Float. Ok, da biste natürlich deutlich leichter unterwegs, als ich.  Aber für die Van nehme ich jedes Mehrgewicht in Kauf. 

Ich werd wohl vorerst einfach mit dem Gewicht leben.


----------



## S1las (13. Februar 2009)

Hol dir die KS i900 die hab ich mir vor kurzem auch gekauft . Die sitzt perfekt und muckt auch nicht so auf die die Joplin. Ausserdem hat 125mm und die Joplin nur 90mm, so viel ich weiss ^^.
Achja, und sie ist um einiges billiger .


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

@papa

warum musst du für die schraubenlängen anrufen,bei wem???

hatte ehr gedacht, dass man die beim federwechsel nachmisst und die 

kettenführungsschrauche müsste man ja nur eine rausmachen!

(oder biste schon zulange im büro und kommst nur noch zum fotos machen in die werkstatt??? bitte nicht  falsch verstehen ;-)


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

@papa

warum musst du für die schraubenlängen anrufen,bei wem???

hatte ehr gedacht, dass man die beim federwechsel nachmisst und die 

kettenführungsschrauche müsste man ja nur eine rausmachen!

(oder biste schon zulange im büro und kommst nur noch zum fotos machen in die werkstatt??? bitte nicht  falsch verstehen ;-)


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

@papa

warum musst du für die schraubenlängen anrufen,bei wem???

hatte ehr gedacht, dass man die beim federwechsel nachmisst und die 

kettenführungsschrauche müsste man ja nur eine rausmachen!

(oder biste schon zulange im büro und kommst nur noch zum fotos machen in die werkstatt??? bitte nicht  falsch verstehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

@papa

warum musst du für die schraubenlängen anrufen,bei wem???

hatte ehr gedacht, dass man die beim federwechsel nachmisst und die 

kettenführungsschrauche müsste man ja nur eine rausmachen!

(oder biste schon zulange im büro und kommst nur noch zum fotos machen in die werkstatt??? bitte nicht  falsch verstehen ;-)


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

2


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @papa
> 
> warum musst du für die schraubenlängen anrufen,bei wem???
> 
> ...



Anrufen???
versteh ich gerade nicht.

welche Schraube solls denn nun sein? ich mess das eben aus. das Ding steht neben mir und ein Büro haben wir gar nicht...


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

@papa

die länge der oberen und unteren schraube von der dämpferaufnahme, sollte doch m8 sein!

und die länge der senkkopfschrauben von der grundplatte der kettenführung, m6 mal ???

reicht das als wunsch???


----------



## svensonn (13. Februar 2009)

@Asha'man

Mein Froggy wiegt 15,4 kg mit BOS, die 16kg- Marke ist locker zuknacken ;-), mit der Van war ich bei 14,8kg, aber die 600g für die BOS N´dee sind jedes Gramm wert!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @papa
> 
> die länge der oberen und unteren schraube von der dämpferaufnahme, sollte doch m8 sein!
> 
> ...



Morgen früh mess ich´s aus...


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Morgen früh mess ich´s aus...



Gewindelänge 38 mm und die Senkkopfschrauben haben incl Kopf 16 mm


----------



## thomasbee (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

duerfte ich nochmal fragen, welchen ca 2,25er Reifen Ihr den fuer ein Zesty mit XT LRS empfehlen wuerdet (Touren in den Alpen, AlpenX). Kenn mich nicht so aus, haette einen Nobby Nic genommen, aber da gibt es ein paar Seiten frueher hier gewisse Kritik. Waere dankbar, wenn Ihr auch sagen wuerdet ob tubeless oder mit Schlauch.

Vielen Dank

.t


----------



## Asha'man (14. Februar 2009)

Tubeless. Man kann weniger Luftdruck fahren. Kein Platter auf >2700km mit dem Nobby Nic und Tubeless Milch. 

Nobby Nic ist ein sehr guter Tourenreifen. Rollt sehr gut und hat noch ordentlich Grip im trockenen. Wenn es feucht wird geht er noch ok bis gut. 
Deutlich robuster und mehr Grip (vor allem, wenn es nass ist), dafür auch mehr Rollwiderstand. Muddy Mary. Habe ich gerade drauf. Allerdings in 2.35" mit wenig Luftdruck etwas schwammig auf der schmalen Felge. Gefällt mir nicht.

Bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber möchte ich demnächst ausprobieren. Maxxis Reifen. Advantage dürfte ein guter Kompromiss für Touren und Alpen-X sein.

Reifenthreads gibts hier auch genug. Nur nicht deutlich breiter, als 2.25" aufziehen. Dafür ist die Felge zu schmal, wie gesagt.


----------



## jojada1 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahre auch den Nobby Nic in 2,25 auf meinem Zesty 514 mit XT-LRS und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Grip ist gleich wie bei einem Fat Albert in 2,35 (alte Version!), rollt aber leichter. ME völlig ausreichend für hiesige Verhältnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (14. Februar 2009)

Danke fuer Eure Antworten. Noch ein letztes: bin 176 gross, und habe Zesty in M/46 gefahren (S war leider keines da). Ich lese hier, dass der Rahmen eher gross ausfaellt. Ist RH46 ueblich fuer meine Groesse?

Merci

.t


----------



## LC4Fun (14. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Danke fuer Eure Antworten. Noch ein letztes: bin 176 gross, und habe Zesty in M/46 gefahren (S war leider keines da). Ich lese hier, dass der Rahmen eher gross ausfaellt. Ist RH46 ueblich fuer meine Groesse?
> Merci
> .t



Hi,

bin 178 bei Schrittlänge 84 und habe beim aktuellen 514er zwischen 46 & 50 geschwankt. Auf die Idee eins in "S" zu testen wäre ich nicht gekommen . IMHO müsstest Du bei vergleichbarer Schrittlänge mit dem 46er ideal bedient sein.

LG,
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Danke fuer Eure Antworten. Noch ein letztes: bin 176 gross, und habe Zesty in M/46 gefahren (S war leider keines da). Ich lese hier, dass der Rahmen eher gross ausfaellt. Ist RH46 ueblich fuer meine Groesse?
> 
> Merci
> 
> .t



Geht bestens ok!


----------



## eL (14. Februar 2009)

joergdr schrieb:


> @ el
> haben ein 514 in L im Laden stehen, was brauchst du für ne Größe ?
> japp das Bild am Montageständer is im Laden gemacht!
> kannst natürlich auch Probefahren!



War dann mal freitach bei euch 
sehr nettes ratt 
och det mit der hammerschmidt
werd dann ma ne runde mit dem ratt vom thomas drehen


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. Februar 2009)

@ thomasbee,

vor nem halben Jahr hab ich mich ähnlich mit der Radanschaffung auseinander gesetzt wie Du jetzt. 2008 bin ich ein Canyon probegefahren und fand das auch ziemlich gut, es war aber nicht mehr lieferbar. Etwas genervt von dem Canyon-Liefertermin-hin-und-her der darauf folgenden Midseason-Modelle und umsomehr begeistert vom starken Vortrieb des Zesty hab ich mich dann für letzteres entschieden. Der Händler wusste, wie er überzeugt, indem er mich bei der Probefahrt ein Stück bergauf damit geschickt hat .

Die Float-Gabel mag die letzten 2 cm nur ungern rausrücken und fühlt sich von daher nach etwas weniger Federweg an. Hab aber gelesen, dass sie bei kleinen Stößen feiner ansprechen soll als die Talas. Mit der Geschmeidigkeit einer Stahlfedergabel wie der Rock Shox Pike, die deutlich mehr wiegt, kommt aber keine Luftgabel mit. So hat man beim Zesty - übertrieben dargestellt - vorne Rütteln und hinten Sofa. Eine Absenkfunktion hab ich aber nie vermisst, da es auch bergauf gut nach vorn geht. Der Hinterbau bügelt jede Unebenheit weg und ist beim Treten stabil, er wippt bei mir nur im Wiegetritt.

Die XT-Laufräder sind mit ca. 1670 g leichter (!) als die teuren EX 1750, aber halt auch fast 5 mm schmäler. Ich will mich jetzt mal über die EX 1750 informieren (deren Optik ich eigentlich unzumutbar finde).

Die NN sind schön leicht und rollen gut. Man kann sich bei eher sportlicher als gewalttätiger Fahrweise durchaus damit ins Gelände wagen. Für bessere Haftung muss man i.A. ordentlich mehr Masse ins Rotieren bringen. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, alternativ was über die Maxxis Minion herauszubekommen.

Was die Ausstattung angeht, kann man mit dem Händler ja grundsätzlich verhandeln, deswegen heißt er auch so .

Eine Besonderheit der Zesty-Geometrie (u. Spicy) ist der vergleichsweise lange Radstand von 1140 mm. Der stabilisiert den Geradeauslauf und unterstützt den Vortrieb. Das Rad hat dadurch einen relativ großen Wendekreis, wirkt weniger wendig und verspielt und verlangt mehr Körpereinsatz in kleinen Kurven. Insgesamt würde ich das Fahrgefühl als flowig beschreiben, es erinnert mich etwas an Surfen oder Ski-Fahren.

Etwas umstritten ist das integrierte Tretlager.

Mich hat die Ausstattung des 514 überzeugt. Der praktische Vorteil des 714 mach sich m.M.n. v.a. im Gewichtsunterschied bemerkbar, der, glaube ich, bei den 09er Modellen deutlicher ausfällt.

Zu bedenken ist noch, dass man bei den 08er Zesty-Modellen 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen bekommt, bei den 09er Modellen werden 5 Jahre geboten.

Ach ja und ich bin 1,77 und fahre M - das passt.


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2009)

hat jemand die geometriedaten der spicy und zesty modelle zur hand?
die website gibt leider nix her oder mein rechner ist zu blöd den tab wo geo draufsteht anzuzeigen.
kann es sein das sie ganz schön flachen lenkwinkel und lange kettenstreben haben??
kommt man damit um kurven?


----------



## Trio33 (15. Februar 2009)

@el

nimm mal die französische Variante der Website dann funktioniert die Geometrieanzeige. Hatte das Problem auch.


----------



## ShogunZ (15. Februar 2009)

@Papa: Kannst du schon Eindrücke zur N'Dee schildern oder hat dir das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht?


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2009)

Ok jetzt funktioniert es
die sitz und lenkwinkel sind laut geodaten recht moderat mit 73°/68° 
woher kommt dann das gerücht das die zesty und spicy sich eher kippelig fahren und nicht um enge kehren wollen? vieleicht vom langen radstand durch die ellenlangen kettenstreben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (16. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Ok jetzt funktioniert es
> woher kommt dann das gerücht das die zesty und spicy sich eher kippelig fahren und nicht um enge kehren wollen? vieleicht vom langen radstand durch die ellenlangen kettenstreben?



Wuerd mich auch mal interessieren. Bei den Schneemassen hier in Muenchen laesst mich zur Zeit niemand ein Zesty nochmal Probe fahren und meine Eindruecke von der ersten Probefahrt sind etwas verblichen. Dieses "geht nicht so um die Ecke" wurde ja auch von den Bike Bravos berichtet.

.t


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2009)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @Papa: Kannst du schon Eindrücke zur N'Dee schildern oder hat dir das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht?



Das Wetter schreckt nicht so, aber ich hab ne Grippe...


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2009)

Die sind gar nicht kippelig. In den meißten Fällen liegt es an einem falsch eingestellten Negativfederweg. Lapierre fahren von Haus aus mit sehr viel davon...Deswegen auch dieser kleine SAG Indicator am Sattelrohr. Wenn man sich daran hält, wird alles gut.


----------



## Rebell-78 (16. Februar 2009)

was haben "kippelig" und Negativfederweg gemeinsam? 

SAG Indikator.... hast überhaupt nachgerechnet?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2009)

Je weniger sag du hast, desto höher steht das Rad auf den Beinen und reagiert in den Kurven auch anders.
Beim Indikator braucht man nix ausrechnen.


----------



## Silver-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Wuerd mich auch mal interessieren. Bei den Schneemassen hier in Muenchen laesst mich zur Zeit niemand ein Zesty nochmal Probe fahren und meine Eindruecke von der ersten Probefahrt sind etwas verblichen. Dieses "geht nicht so um die Ecke" wurde ja auch von den Bike Bravos berichtet.
> 
> .t



wenn dir das zesty in größe 50 hilft, würde ich meines unter umständen zur verfügung stellen. sind auch spikereifen montiert, also für die aktuellen bedingungen gut gerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das Zesty in 46er Rahmenhöhe, der Radstand ist schon recht lang, aber kippelig? Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. 
Bestimmt auch Einstellungssache, ich fahre hinten natürlich nach dem sag-Indikator und vorn über 20% sag, dafür die Druckstufe recht hoch gg. Wippen - und bin begeistert!! 
Wie das mit grösseren Rahmen läuft, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen


----------



## Asha'man (16. Februar 2009)

Das Rad ist genau das Gegenteil. Sehr laufruhig und sehr guter Geradeauslauf. Richtig spassig, sobald es schnell wird. Schnelle und flowige Trails liebe ich mit dem Zesty aus genau diesem Grund. Dafür muss man an Spitzkehren schon ein bischen mehr Technik anwenden, als mit so manch kürzerem Radl. Entweder umsetzen oder eine gute Linie finden. 
Schnelle Kurvenwechsel hingegen empfinde ich als Problemlos. Trotz langem Radstand.


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Dafür muss man an Spitzkehren schon ein bischen mehr Technik anwenden, als mit so manch kürzerem Radl. Entweder umsetzen oder eine gute Linie finden.


das meine ich gehört zu haben.
Kettenstreben sind wirklich etwas lang mit 438mm gegen 425 z.b. beim rize
mit kippelig meine ich den effekt bei einem flachen lenkwinkel wenn das rad nur nach links kippt anstatt zu lenken. ähnlich ner harley schopper.
aber ich bin ja das froggy durch den laden gerollt was einen 2 grad flacheren lenkwinkel als das zesty hat.

alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## svensonn (16. Februar 2009)

Der SAG ist sehr wichtig bei den zesty spicy und froggys, wenn man zuwenig SAG an der Gabel fährt, wird es kibbelig, nicht dass es schlecht um die Kurve geht, nein das nicht, aber es braucht etwas mehr nachdruck, aber auf flowigen Trails absolut perfekt, fast wie surfen.
Ich habe das bemerkt beim Gabeltausch, mit der 36 VAN wendig und mit der BOS, mit zu wenig SAG, kibbelig, weiche Feder rein und ab ging die Post durch die Kurven, ohne kippeln.

Das DH920 in "S" hat die gleiche Oberrohrlänge wie das DH230 2008, was es nur in einer Größe gab. Mit einer SetbackStütze passt das DH920 in "S" perfekt bis ca 180 cm.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem LRS EX1750 von DT Swiss?

Oder kann vielleicht jemand ein Laufrad fürs Zesty mit ähnlichen techn. Daten empfehlen - ca. 28 mm breit, deutlich unter 2 kg?

Als Felge vielleicht eine Notubes ZTR Flow?


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Februar 2009)

@svensonn:

Kannst du genaueres über die N'Dee berichten?
Würd mich sehr interssieren!


----------



## skatmann (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich wollte meinem 2008er Spicy Vorne einen 200er Scheibe verpassen. Drauf ist die Orginalgabel von Fox. Welchen Adapter brauche ich dafür ?
Postmount auf Postmount? und 200er IS 200 Scheibe wenn ich das richte sehe.
MfG Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

Kann man hier auch Fragen über das Tecnic 700 stellen?

Steh vor der Entscheidung 

Lapierre Tecnic 700
Stevens S7
Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc

Bloß liesst man über Lapierre, vor allem im MTB HT Bereich recht wenig. Was meint ihr?


----------



## hopfer (17. Februar 2009)

@Dr. Eckschleuder
Sie Haben PN. 

@Skatmann Ja du Brauchst dann einen Adapter für 200mm Postmount.: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a12240/scheibenbremsadapter-200mm-pm.html
Scheibe: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a3441/oro-bremsscheibe-200-mm-6-loch.html

Vielleicht bekommst du das zeug im Bike-Markt günstiger

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Februar 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Kann man hier auch Fragen über das Tecnic 700 stellen?
> 
> Steh vor der Entscheidung
> 
> ...



Kannste. Was möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (17. Februar 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas

Habe die sich bei dem Adapter um eine Kommastelle vertan????????
Und bei  der Scheibe auch. Die sind ja wohl geisteskrank ????
DA kann ich mir ja gleich einen neue Bremse kaufen,ne ,nicht mit mir.
Bleibt die 180er fürs erste, basta.

Danke 

MfG Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kannste. Was möchtest du denn wissen?


 

Naja, ich überleg halt ob es sich lohnt gleich das Lapierre zu kaufen, welches auf jeden Fall am besten ausgestattet ist. Hat Oro K18 und die bessere Kurbel im Gegensatz zum Stevens S7 (Shimano hyd. Disc) und Speci Rockhopper (Juicy 3). Allerdings kostet das Tecnic auch 899 und das Speci nur 799.

Ich bin Anfänger und Frage mich ob es sich lohnt gleich das Lapierre zu kaufen, so fern es überhaupt nötig ist diese höherwertige Ausstattung für meine Anliegen (Touren, Wurzelwege, aber auch mal etwas mehr - wenn mich der Virus packt kanns auch anspruchsvoller werden).

Das Problem beim Lapierre ist, dass der Händler hier in Nbg sich auch Fullys und Dirts von Lapierre spezialisiert hat und die HT's bestellen müsste, ich aber nicht weiss ob er es macht wenn es nicht sicher ist, dass ich es nehme. Ich kanns also erst mal nicht ansehen und überhaupt sagen ob es mir überhaupt liegt von den Geos.

Lg


----------



## exel (17. Februar 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> Habe die sich bei dem Adapter um eine Kommastelle vertan????????
> Und bei  der Scheibe auch. Die sind ja wohl geisteskrank ????
> ...



Hi skatmann, wenn du das ganze günstiger haben willst guck mal bei chainreactioncycles rein. Ich hab dort vor einem Jahr meine 200mm-Scheibe + Postmount für ~30 EUR gekauft.


----------



## hopfer (17. Februar 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> Habe die sich bei dem Adapter um eine Kommastelle vertan????????
> Und bei  der Scheibe auch. Die sind ja wohl geisteskrank ????
> ...



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18749
hier gibts das ganz wie exel gesagt hat wesentlich günstiger is aber ausverkauft.....

Schau mal in den Bikemarkt.:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/33/page/1/si/formula/perpage/24/sort/1

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Februar 2009)

hab noch welche fÃ¼r â¬ 40,- im set...plus porto...


----------



## svensonn (17. Februar 2009)

@Dr.Eckschleuder
Ich fahre den EX1750, mit TubelessKit, ca. 3000 km, auf meinem Spicy, ich finde diesen LRS sehr haltbar, musste schon einiges mitmachen und hat alles schadlos überstanden.
Habe jetzt aber den Mavic Crossmax SX auf dem Spicy drauf, ist noch etwas leichter und passt farblich fast besser.
Der EX 1750 ist jetzt schon 100km auf meinem Froggy drauf, und da hat er sich auch bewährt für die noch etwas härtere Gangart, in den BikePark muß er aber glaube ich nicht, da habe ich noch einen anderen LRS (DT 3.1DH mit DT440).
Bei den Avalanche-Rennen werde ich aber den EX1750 im Rennen fahren wollen, schaun wir mal.
Also ich kann nichts negatives finden an diesem LRS EX1750 von DT.
Sieht super aus, steif, stabil, leicht, was will man mehr.......? okay er ist nicht gerade der billigste, aber das Gute hat eben sein Preis.

Der neue Crossmax SX ist aber auch eine gute Alternative, noch etwas leichter, Tubeless vom Werk aus, und mit MP3 kann ja kommen was will. Fahre den in meinem Spicy schon ca. 300 km und bis jetzt auch alles im Lot, auch schön stabil und eben noch etwas leichter als der EX1750.


----------



## kuwahara (17. Februar 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Naja, ich überleg halt ob es sich lohnt gleich das Lapierre zu kaufen, welches auf jeden Fall am besten ausgestattet ist. Hat Oro K18 und die bessere Kurbel im Gegensatz zum Stevens S7 (Shimano hyd. Disc) und Speci Rockhopper (Juicy 3). Allerdings kostet das Tecnic auch 899 und das Speci nur 799.
> 
> Ich bin Anfänger und Frage mich ob es sich lohnt gleich das Lapierre zu kaufen, so fern es überhaupt nötig ist diese höherwertige Ausstattung für meine Anliegen (Touren, Wurzelwege, aber auch mal etwas mehr - wenn mich der Virus packt kanns auch anspruchsvoller werden).
> 
> ...



Hier gibts das Tecnic für 599, vllt auch in deiner Größe.

http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=A0...D=&productID=65c537fa0048bc06a9caa1e16d8d79f5


----------



## svensonn (17. Februar 2009)

@ShogunZ

Fahre die N´dee etwa 100 km in meinem Froggy, bis jetzt leider nur Touren noch kein BikePark.
Die Jungs von BOS sind schon etwas verplant, die N´dee kam in einer Idylle- Verpackung, ohne Gebrauchsanweisung, dafür mit 3 Federn, eine war schon eingebaut, 2 lagen bei.
Es gibt noch keine N´dee Verpackung und auch noch keine Gebrauchsanleitung, soll aber noch werden....
Habe dann mal kurz mit SportsNut telefoniert und da war dann auch schnell ein netter Franzose bereit mir die verschiedenen Knöpfe und Schrauben zu erklären.
Die Technik stammt komplett aus dem Motocross, und das merkt man!
Ein sehr weiches ansprechverhalten, noch besser als meine 36VAN, schön lineare Kennlinie, sauberer Rebound, okay das Setup muss man mit Werkzeug machen, aber wie oft muss man das machen, meiner Meinung nur einmal, und wenn das Ding dann so gut abgeht wie diese N´dee, dann schraube ich gerne und verzichte auf Drehknöpfe- und Schaltergedöns.
Auch auf den QuickRelease muss man verzichten, aber egal, mindestens ein Tool habe ich immer an Bord und im BikePark eh den Werkzeugkoffer.
Also alles im Allen eine sehr gute Gabel, die das Ansprechverhalten einer Fox noch toppt, super Performance bietet, sehr schön aussieht und stabil zu sein scheint.
Eine perfekte Ergänzung zum DHX 5.0 der schon im Froggy war.
Ein Traumfahrwerk zum alles plattbügeln was einem unter die Räder kommt.


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Februar 2009)

Danke für dein Statement. Darf ich fragen, woher du das gute Stück hast und was du dafür bezahlt hast. Gerne auch per PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (17. Februar 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> Der neue Crossmax SX ist aber auch eine gute Alternative, noch etwas leichter, Tubeless vom Werk aus, und mit MP3 kann ja kommen was will. Fahre den in meinem Spicy schon ca. 300 km und bis jetzt auch alles im Lot, auch schön stabil und eben noch etwas leichter als der EX1750.



Wieso etwas leichter? Ich dachte der 1750 wiegt 1750 und der SX 1755.

.t


----------



## hopfer (17. Februar 2009)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Danke für dein Statement. Darf ich fragen, woher du das gute Stück hast und was du dafür bezahlt hast. Gerne auch per PN!



Hätte auch gerne diese Info!

Danke!
LG Peter


----------



## zabone (17. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Wieso etwas leichter? Ich dachte der 1750 wiegt 1750 und der SX 1755.
> 
> .t


 
So gesehen richtig. Aber, wenn du den EX1750 tubeless fahren willst, brauchst du noch ein Tubeless-Kit und das wiegt nochmal 120-140g pro Rad. Ergo ist der EX1750 im schlimmsten Fall eher ein EX2030. Die Mavic SX kannst du direkt mit Tubeless Reifen fahren, bleiben also bei 1755g und sind im übrigen sehr geile Laufräder 
Hab auch lange zwischen den EX1750 und den neuen Mavic SX hin und her überlegt und mich dann wegen der Tubeless Eigenschaften für die SX entschieden. 

Übrigens: Die original verbauten XT Laufräder gibt´s bis zum 20.02. Hier


----------



## svensonn (17. Februar 2009)

Die BOS N´dee hat der Laden über SportsNut bestellt. Dienstag Bestellung - Freitag Lieferung - Samstag eingebaut und gefahren


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> Hier gibts das Tecnic für 599, vllt auch in deiner Größe.
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=A0...D=&productID=65c537fa0048bc06a9caa1e16d8d79f5


 

Hi,

das ist leider das Vorjahresmodell mit nur Shimano Bremsen etc. Ausserdem wollte ich nicht online bestellen, sondern vor Ort kaufen. Und schon gar nicht ohne vorher Probe gefahren zu sein.


----------



## svensonn (17. Februar 2009)

genau *zabone *hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, 120-140g sind es zwar pro Rad nicht, da man die Flüssigkeit nicht unbedingt benötigt, meiner ist auch ohne Flüssigkeit dicht, deshalb nur ca75-90g pro LR schwerer also wiegt jetzt mein EX1750 1940g mit Ventil, welches beim SX schon mit gewogen ist, aber beim EX nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (17. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich weiss, es nervt langsam, aber ich muss hier nochmal nachfragen, sooo locker sitzt die Kohle einfach nicht: Es steht die Aussage im Raum, dass die Lapierre Zestys bis hoch zum 914er "nur" Fox Float Gabeln verbauen und nicht Talas weil man die am Zesty nicht braucht. Irrational mag das ja stimmen, aber kann mir das mal einer technisch erklaeren: Ich setzt mich drauf aufs Bike und es sinkt ein, Sag wird ja wohl auch ein Zesty haben. Was ist also anders als bei anderen Fullies? Der Radstand? Ist es wirklich so dass man auch mal 1-2 Stunden berghoch faehrt and steilen Stuecken ohne dass man staendig mit dem Hintern auf die Sattelspitze rutschen muss? Ein offizielles Statement, warum quasi die halbe Welt absenkbare Gabeln verbaut an 140mm Raedern, nur Lapierre nicht, faend ich nicht schlecht. 

Ich bin schon mit Bikes mit Talas gefahren in den Alpen, wo es wirklich steil war, und ich fand die Absenkung schon sehr sinnvoll. Ich bin wirklich nah dran mir endlich ein 2008er Zesty zu kaufen, aber dass es keine Talas hat finde ich nervig und das Ersetzen ist wohl eher teuer, ausserdem gibt es - so scheint mir - die 2008er Talas nur in Silber und das mag ich nicht am edlen weissen Rad.

Ein Forenmitglied/Alpenbiker hier hat mir auch gesagt dass er die Talas durchaus fuer sinnvoll haelt und auch faehrt am Zesty.

Wer noch?

.t


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Februar 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist leider das Vorjahresmodell mit nur Shimano Bremsen etc. Ausserdem wollte ich nicht online bestellen, sondern vor Ort kaufen. Und schon gar nicht ohne vorher Probe gefahren zu sein.



Das ist auch ein komplett anderer Rahmen. Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein komplett anderer Rahmen. Wo wohnst du denn?


 

Ich wohne in Nürnberg.

War bis jetzt beim Specialized, Stevens und beim Lapierre/Kona Händler. Genau in dieser Reihenfolge. 

Der Lapierre Händler konnte mir wenig über das Bike sagen, da wie gesagt, sie sich auf Fullys und Dirts spezialisiert haben.

Beim Stevens macht mich die Bremse stutzig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Februar 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Nürnberg.
> 
> War bis jetzt beim Specialized, Stevens und beim Lapierre/Kona Händler. Genau in dieser Reihenfolge.
> 
> ...



Ich empfehle dir das Lapierre. Danach solltest du dir das Specialized Rockhopper Serie mal genauer anschauen. Die Rahmen sind prima. Kona geht mal so gar nicht in dem Bereich. Stevens ist auch ganz schick, aber die mogeln immer mehr bei den Teilen. Vorsicht! Speiseeis kann das auch...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir das Lapierre. Danach solltest du dir das Specialized Rockhopper Serie mal genauer anschauen. Die Rahmen sind prima. Kona geht mal so gar nicht in dem Bereich. Stevens ist auch ganz schick, aber die mogeln immer mehr bei den Teilen. Vorsicht! Speiseeis kann das auch...


 

Danke!
Kona steht ja auch gar nicht zur Debatte. Auf dem Rockhopper sitze ich schonmal sehr bequem, macht nen guten Eindruck und kostet rund 100 Euro weniger.

Das Lapierre müssten die bestellen. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 100 Euro gegenüber dem Speci? Der größte Unterschied ist ja die Bremse. Aber die Juicy 3 soll ja auch sehr gut sein, oder?

Das Stevens hat im Vergleich zum Speci ja auch eig nur die andere Gabel, der Rest ist relativ gleich im Vergleich zum Speci.

Preise:

Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc (Juicy3, RS Tora, SLX etc.) 799 Euro

Stevens S7 (Shimano Disc, SR Epicon, SLX etc.) 849 Euro

Lapierre Tecnic 700 (Oro K18, RS Tora, XT/SLX) 899 Euro

PS: Was meinst du mit die Rockhopper mal genauer anschaun? Bin schon Probe gefahren, hat eig gepasst, versuch nur das maximale rauszuholen. Lapierre testen wird schwerer.


----------



## zabone (17. Februar 2009)

@GibsonLesPaul
Gibts bei deinem Händler nicht die Option das er das Bike bestellt, du Probe fährst und dich dann entscheidest? Meiner hat es so gemacht. Ich hab das Bike nur auf Bildern von der Eurobike gesehen, dann beim Händler bestellt, 6 Monate heul: wa ne harte Zeit) gewartet, Probefahrt, hat gepasst, gekauft.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

6 Monate Wartezeit? Wow, das ist krass! Ich frag morgen mal nach. Wenns zu lang dauert kauf ich was anderes.  SO lange kann ich nicht warten


----------



## lugggas (17. Februar 2009)

@GibsonLesPaul:

Genau bei dem Händler habe ich mir heute ein Froggy 318 bestellt 

müssen nur noch, nun ja, ein paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen werden 

Evtl findest du z.B beim Adrenalin in Fürth ein Cube oder sowas !?

@all

mein Froggy wird in gut 2 Wochen fertig zusammengestelllt sein


----------



## lugggas (17. Februar 2009)

@GibsonLesPaul:

also ich geh davon aus, dass du die Fahrradkiste meinst, aber dort is morgen niemand, erst Do wieder. nur dass du es nicht umsonst versuchst.

cheers


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, die Fahrradkiste ist es.

Dann werde ich morgen in Erlangen anrufen und fragen ob die ein Tecnic 700 zum testen da haben. 

Cube kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Schwanke jetzt eig nur noch zw. dem Speci und dem Lapierre...liegen immerhin 100 Euro dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (17. Februar 2009)

100 euro sind gut investiert in ein bike, das dir mehr spaß macht.

meinereiner gibt das fast für einen vorbau aus, der ihm besser gefällt 

naja aber wieder ot, ich bin jetzt zwar sowohl die  k 18 als auch die juicy 3 gefahren, aber beide nicht lange genug, um etwas genaueres sagen zu können.

achja, hast ne PM


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Februar 2009)

seh schon, Fahrradkiste ist beliebt in Nürnberg
ist auch mein Dealer des Vertrauens


----------



## S1las (18. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ok, ich weiss, es nervt langsam, aber ich muss hier nochmal nachfragen, sooo locker sitzt die Kohle einfach nicht: Es steht die Aussage im Raum, dass die Lapierre Zestys bis hoch zum 914er "nur" Fox Float Gabeln verbauen und nicht Talas weil man die am Zesty nicht braucht. Irrational mag das ja stimmen, aber kann mir das mal einer technisch erklaeren: Ich setzt mich drauf aufs Bike und es sinkt ein, Sag wird ja wohl auch ein Zesty haben. Was ist also anders als bei anderen Fullies? Der Radstand? Ist es wirklich so dass man auch mal 1-2 Stunden berghoch faehrt and steilen Stuecken ohne dass man staendig mit dem Hintern auf die Sattelspitze rutschen muss? Ein offizielles Statement, warum quasi die halbe Welt absenkbare Gabeln verbaut an 140mm Raedern, nur Lapierre nicht, faend ich nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich bin schon mit Bikes mit Talas gefahren in den Alpen, wo es wirklich steil war, und ich fand die Absenkung schon sehr sinnvoll. Ich bin wirklich nah dran mir endlich ein 2008er Zesty zu kaufen, aber dass es keine Talas hat finde ich nervig und das Ersetzen ist wohl eher teuer, ausserdem gibt es - so scheint mir - die 2008er Talas nur in Silber und das mag ich nicht am edlen weissen Rad.
> 
> ...



Also bei den 140mm wirst du Bergauf kein Problem haben. Ein Freund von mir faehrt ein Zesty und vermisst das absenken der Gabel kein Stueck. Beim Spicy (160mm) hingegen muss ich zugeben, dass ich ab und an recht gluecklich bin fuer die absenkbare Gabel. Die Haeufigkeit die das Absenken der Gabel bei mir findet haelt sich aber auch sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

und ich bin trotzdem der meinung, daß man bei steigungen ab 20% aufwärts die absenkung durchaus sehr vermissen wird. vor allem, wenn es nicht bloß ein kurzer stich ist, sondern ein längeres stück (200-300hm), das man nach oben kurbeln muß/möchte.
ich gebe allerdings zu, daß ich es nie mit der 140 float probiert habe.


----------



## S1las (18. Februar 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> und ich bin trotzdem der meinung, daß man bei steigungen ab 20% aufwärts die absenkung durchaus sehr vermissen wird. vor allem, wenn es nicht bloß ein kurzer stich ist, sondern ein längeres stück (200-300hm), das man nach oben kurbeln muß/möchte.
> ich gebe allerdings zu, daß ich es nie mit der 140 float probiert habe.



Faehrst du ernsthaft 20% Gelaende mit dem Zesty ?
Wennn es sich doch im Waldautobahn handeln sollte, stimme ich dir zu. In diesem Fall waere natuerlich eine travelbare Gabel eindeutig angenehmer. Deswegen will ich meiner 32R nicht mehr hergeben. Aber meistens reicht es mir schon wenn ich auf 130mm runtergeh und das sind auch nur 10 weniger als bei den 140mm der Float.
Bei 20% Gelaende schieb ich lieber XD.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Februar 2009)

1400hm am Stück auf teils sehr steilen Rampen in den Alpen mit dem Zesty...kein Problem. 

Bin aber noch keinen Meter mit einer absenkbaren Gabel im Zesty gefahren. Kann also nicht vergleichen. Kann nur wiederholen, was ich hier schon oft gesagt habe, ich habe noch keine absenkbare Gabel im Zesty vermisst. Wenn es sehr steil und technisch wird muss man schon den Oberkörper deutlich über den Lenker bringen und auf der Sattelspitze nach vorne rutschen. Sonst steigt das Vorderrad an Wurzeln, etc. 
Aber da steigen die meisten aus ganz anderen Gründen dann aus. Es geht also schon. Dazu soll die Float besser ansprechen. Bin zwar schon Talas gefahren, aber nicht im Zesty und kann deshalb auch nicht selber vergleichen. 
Was mich stört ist, dass ich sie sehr weich fahren muss, um den vollen Federweg zu nutzen, weil sie zum Endanschlag hin sehr progressiv wird. Ist halt ne Luftfedergabel.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Februar 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> und ich bin trotzdem der meinung, daß man bei steigungen ab 20% aufwärts die absenkung durchaus sehr vermissen wird. vor allem, wenn es nicht bloß ein kurzer stich ist, sondern ein längeres stück (200-300hm), das man nach oben kurbeln muß/möchte.
> ich gebe allerdings zu, daß ich es nie mit der 140 float probiert habe.



Hi,

bin jetzt nicht so der Spezialist für Forken - aber ich kann sagen, dass ich an Steigungen mit meinem Zesty vorn über gebeugt sitzend hoch pedaliere, an denen ich vorher mit meinem 100mm Cube XMS nur noch auf der Sattelspitze oder gar nur noch im stehen fahren konnte.

Ob das jetzt mit einer Absenkung noch besser wäre? Keine Ahnung... 

LG,
Holger


----------



## lugggas (18. Februar 2009)

meine talas senke ich auch nicht bei jeder kleinigkeit ab, aber bei langen und steilen anstiegen in den alpen hat es sich als durchaus praktisch erwiesen. es geht natürlich auch ohne.

Den lockout habe ich jedenfalls sehr viel weniger verwendet


----------



## t. eschknecht (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

bei uns gibt es ein streng limitiertes LP Froggy Hammerschmidt Ltd. Größe S (43) siehe Foto - Es gibt nur ca. 35 St. in Deutschland. Das Bike ist schon komplett ausverkauft und kann nicht nachbestellt werden, wir haben aber schon eines im Geschäft stehen!

Preis 4799.- EUR. Nur Abholung kein Versand! 

Wer interessiert ist meldet sich per PM oder E-Mail.

Infos über uns > www.npur.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ein offizielles Statement, warum quasi die halbe Welt absenkbare Gabeln verbaut an 140mm Raedern, nur Lapierre nicht, faend ich nicht schlecht.


 
Eben nur die halbe Welt, immer mehr Hersteller bieten feste Federwege an, (s.das neue Rocky Altitude) denn nicht Jeder hat Lust, an jedem Streckenabschnitt das setup zu verändern. Ich hab mir das Zesty gerade deshalb geholt, weil ich die ewige Fummelei satt hatte - Dämpfer pro pedal ein/aus, Gabel Absenken/Ausfahren/Locken...
Na gut, ich fahre auch mehr Mittelgebirge, da gehts ständig auf und ab.



thomasbee schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich nah dran mir endlich ein 2008er Zesty zu kaufen, aber dass es keine Talas hat finde ich nervig


Mach mal ne Probefahrt mit nem ordentlichen Anstieg. Wenn Du dann noch der Überzeugung bist, eine Talas wäre besser für Dich, würde für mich das Zesty in der Wahl ausscheiden 


thomasbee schrieb:


> Ein Forenmitglied/Alpenbiker hier hat mir auch gesagt dass er die Talas durchaus fuer sinnvoll haelt und auch faehrt am Zesty.
> Wer noch?


Von allen Zesty-Fahrern hier im Forum habe ich bisher nur von silver-racer gehört, dass er die Talas vorzieht. Und sogar er macht die Einschränkung, die Float an dem bike nicht zu kennen.

Ohne Probefahrt kommst Du nicht weiter in Deiner Entscheidung,


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Faehrst du ernsthaft 20% Gelaende mit dem Zesty ?
> Wennn es sich doch im Waldautobahn handeln sollte, stimme ich dir zu. In diesem Fall waere natuerlich eine travelbare Gabel eindeutig angenehmer. Deswegen will ich meiner 32R nicht mehr hergeben. Aber meistens reicht es mir schon wenn ich auf 130mm runtergeh und das sind auch nur 10 weniger als bei den 140mm der Float.
> Bei 20% Gelaende schieb ich lieber XD.



einen trail fahre ich mit der steigung natürlich nicht mehr hoch, da setzt dann die traktion alleine schon die grenzen, aber auf normalen forstwegen sind 20% (teilweise auch 25%) recht häufig auf meinen touren, und wenn ich mich dann immer so stark über den lenker lehnen müßte und nur noch auf dem letzten stück sattelnase hocken dürfte, wäre mir das einfach für die langen stücke zu unangenehm. also bin ich ein natürlich fan von der schnellen und einfachen absenkung der talas.
ich hab mir halt letztes jahr einfach das günstigste zesty 314 gekauft und gleich nach meinen wünschen verändert, so daß ich letztendlich nur ca. 200,- teurer gekommen bin, als das 514 regulär gekostet hat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja nun auch eine ganz gewaltige Geschmacksfrage. Einige schwören auf ein Talas System, anderen ist es vollkommen egal. Mir zum Beispiel auch. Kannst du das nicht mal irgendwo ausprobieren? Sonst ist die Saison vorbei und wir beraten immer noch darüber, was "sinnvoll" ist.


----------



## Ronja (18. Februar 2009)

Hi, also ich habe eine Pike ins zesty gemacht, allerdings nicht wegen der Absenkbarkeit, sondern wegen dem Wegsacken der Fox, schon bei 10cm Wurzeln rauschte das Ding durch, wenn ich den luftdruck höher gemacht habe, gabs kein sag mehr
Was ich allerdings bergauf häufig nutze ist der Lockout und der ist ja bei der fox auch dran.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2009)

Die Fox Gabeln haben eine unglaublich lange Einfahrzeit und gerade bei leichten Fahrern gibts da zum Anfang das Problem, dass bei richtigem Druck nicht der ganze Federweg zur Verfügung steht. Zum Anfang sollte also etwas mehr Druck draufgepackt werden, als normal notwendig. Ärgerlich, aber wahr. Kann bis zu 1000 km dauern. Das betrifft so ziemlich alle Fahrer bis ca 75 kg, was aber auch noch vom individuellen Fahrstil abhängt...


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun auch eine ganz gewaltige Geschmacksfrage. Einige schwören auf ein Talas System, anderen ist es vollkommen egal. Mir zum Beispiel auch. Kannst du das nicht mal irgendwo ausprobieren? Sonst ist die Saison vorbei und wir beraten immer noch darüber, was "sinnvoll" ist.



papa hat recht. ausprobieren bleibt die einzige möglichkeit, um eine entscheidung treffen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2009)

Papa hat immer Recht!

entschuldigung...ist mir so rausgerutscht...;-)))


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (18. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Fox Gabeln haben eine unglaublich lange Einfahrzeit und gerade bei leichten Fahrern gibts da zum Anfang das Problem, dass bei richtigem Druck nicht der ganze Federweg zur Verfügung steht. Zum Anfang sollte also etwas mehr Druck draufgepackt werden, als normal notwendig. Ärgerlich, aber wahr. Kann bis zu 1000 km dauern. Das betrifft so ziemlich alle Fahrer bis ca 75 kg, was aber auch noch vom individuellen Fahrstil abhängt...


 
Na, da hab ich ja doch wieder etwas Hoffnung, noch ein paar Burger und ich schaff die 76 kg . Wenn die Pike nicht so schwer wär, würd ich die rein machen, wegen des -Ansprechverhaltens. Insgesamt betrachtet find ich die Float genau die richtige Wahl fürs Zesty. Deswegen gibts auch bis zum 914 keine andere .

thomasbee, Du hast schon recht, hol lieber mehrere Meinungen ein, auch wenn ich das ALLES schon mal in EINEM Beitrag beschrieben hab .


----------



## Silver-Racer (18. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Papa hat immer Recht!
> 
> entschuldigung...ist mir so rausgerutscht...;-)))


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Zum Anfang sollte also etwas mehr Druck draufgepackt werden, als normal notwendig. Ärgerlich, aber wahr. Kann bis zu 1000 km dauern.



find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm - besser als nach 2000km schon ausgejackelt..


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Februar 2009)

Stimmt. Da gibts ja nun wirklich genügend schlechte Beispiele.


----------



## woopy (20. Februar 2009)

So, gerade die Reifen aufgezogen und nun geht es mit dem






hier rauf






und vor allem runter!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S1las (20. Februar 2009)

Hast du Spikes an den Reifen oder sind das ganz "normale" :>?
Bin naemlich am ueberlegen ob ich mir fuer den naechsten winter Ice Spikes von Schwalbe zuleg. Ist mir nicht immer ganz gehaeuer mit den "Normalen" .


----------



## woopy (20. Februar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Hast du Spikes an den Reifen oder sind das ganz "normale" :>?
> Bin naemlich am ueberlegen ob ich mir fuer den naechsten winter Ice Spikes von Schwalbe zuleg. Ist mir nicht immer ganz gehaeuer mit den "Normalen" .



Ist ein Michelin DH Mud 3 drauf. Derzeit ist der Schnee bei uns recht frisch, also kompackt, hart aber nicht vereist ... darum machen grosse Noppen sicherlich mehr Sinn als Spickes.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Februar 2009)

Sach mal, wie GROSS bist du???


----------



## woopy (20. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Sach mal, wie GROSS bist du???



186 cm ... wegen? ahhh meinst du wegen Sattel, das Rad steht auch nach vorne geneigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (20. Februar 2009)

Danke, dann wuensch ich dir noch viel Spass beim hoch- und runterheizen 


PS.:Ich frag mich grad in welcher Groesse der Rahmen ist, da es Papa gerade angesprochen hat. Ist das nicht 46?


----------



## woopy (20. Februar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad in welcher Groesse der Rahmen ist, da es Papa gerade angesprochen hat. Ist das nicht 46?



Ist Grösse 50


----------



## S1las (20. Februar 2009)

Hrhr wie ich mich mal wieder verschaezt hab xDDDDDDD.
Nyo, dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit dem Hobel. Btw. wie macht sich eigentlich der Carbonhinterbau?


----------



## skatmann (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight

Sachen sind da. Alles OK
Super
Vielen Dank
Stefan


----------



## skatmann (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo woopy

Habe gerade gesehen das du den DHX Air in deine Spicy fährst.
Kann du mal sagen was für ein Dämpfer das genau ist.
Länge müsste ja 216mm sein. Gibt es den mit unterschiedlichem Hub?
Oder hast du mal die genaue Typenbezeichnug von dem Dämpfer.
Wäre für  ein paar Infos sehr dankbar.
MfG Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Februar 2009)

Und die Stütze? Bleibt die da? Und das mit DEM setback? irgendwie hab ich gerade das gefühl kurze Beine zu haben...


----------



## woopy (20. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und die Stütze? Bleibt die da? Und das mit DEM setback? irgendwie hab ich gerade das gefühl kurze Beine zu haben...



Du meinst dass das ganze zu weit hinten ist? Ja da hast du recht, ich denke aber für die aktuellen Bedürfnisse (Snow DH) ist das io so ... natürlich kommt die dann aber 10 cm runter. Für Touren gibt es dann ne gerade ...

Oder was hast du gemeint?


----------



## MiLi (21. Februar 2009)

Endlich habe ich meine neue Waffe fur Freeriding,... bekommen 

Gabel ist Neu aber 07 Model. MZ 66RC2 ETA.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Februar 2009)

Papas neues Spielzeug...




Und ein paar Kundenbikes...
Lapierre Froggy 518 mit Rohloff...




Spicy 916 leicht modifiziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (21. Februar 2009)

@papa very nice 
bin schon am sparen für ne Bos...
wie nutzt die gabel den so Federweg?
was sind das für felgen? Mavic....
Gewicht?
ohne Kettenführung?


LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Februar 2009)

Um die BOS richtig zu beurteilen muss die erst mal 200 km in den Dreck. war aber schon erstaunlich zu sehen, was sie schon so im Neuzustand bringt. Der FW ist mit 180 mm angegeben und so wie es bis jetzt aussieht, wird der auch genutzt. Ich lasse das Grundsetup drin...
Die Laufräder sind Mavic 721 mit DT 2.0 und Messingnippeln. Naben sind Hope Pro II vorne natürlich mit 20 mm Retention kit und hinten mit einer 10 mm Schraubachse. Reifen Maxxis High Roller als Lösung für Alles. Hope V2 Bremsen mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben in 203 mm. Hope Stepdown Steuersatz und Thomnson Masterpiece Stütze. Das Gewicht liegt bei 16,1 kg. Ne Führung überlege ich mir noch. Wenn denn aber nun eine dran muß, dann wirds ne E13...
Ach ja. Vorbau auch Hope in 50 mm mit 25° und Lenker ist ein Ritchey WCS. Einer der wenigen, die nur 19 mm rise haben...


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa very nice
> bin schon am sparen für ne Bos...
> wie nutzt die gabel den so Federweg?
> was sind das für felgen? Mavic....
> ...



Eventuell wollen BOS die Preise erhöhen...


----------



## ChristianS (22. Februar 2009)

Moin Männer, 

woher habt ihr die weißen Lenkergriffe mit den roten Endkappen bzw. Klemmschellen? 
Die würden Sich auch gut an meinem Zesty machen. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## lugggas (22. Februar 2009)

kurze Frage: Froggy = E-type Umwerfer?

grüße

Lucas


----------



## hopfer (22. Februar 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> kurze Frage: Froggy = E-type Umwerfer?
> 
> grüße
> 
> Lucas



Ja mit direct Montage also ohne Grundplatte

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Island (22. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> woher habt ihr die weißen Lenkergriffe mit den roten Endkappen bzw. Klemmschellen?
> Die würden Sich auch gut an meinem Zesty machen.
> ...



die sind von Lapierre, sind bei meinem Spicy 316 standardmäßig verbaut


----------



## lugggas (22. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja mit direct Montage also ohne Grundplatte
> 
> LG Peter



Danke Peter!

Wird das eigentlich auch von sram angeboten, habs bis jetzt nur von shimano gesehen und auch grad im www nicht gefunden!


----------



## hopfer (22. Februar 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Danke Peter!
> 
> Wird das eigentlich auch von sram angeboten, habs bis jetzt nur von shimano gesehen und auch grad im www nicht gefunden!



gibts nur von Shimpanso ich fahre das XT drauf geht super mit der Saint!


----------



## lugggas (22. Februar 2009)

Super, danke für die infos.
Dann werde ich wohl erstmal den slx dranlassen.
Vielleicht man ich noch mein XTR 952 Schaltwerk dran, liegt hier sonst nur rum. Sollte ja eig ähnlich viel aushalten, oder?

bzw hat hier jemand den Vergleich zw xtr 952 und einem slx??

Grüße

Lucas


----------



## woopy (23. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Spicy 916 leicht modifiziert...



Da ich mir ja noch ne neue Sattelstütze zulege: was ist das für eine absenkbare die du da verbaut hast?


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Februar 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Da ich mir ja noch ne neue Sattelstütze zulege: was ist das für eine absenkbare die du da verbaut hast?



Hi,

da hat er eine Kindshock i900 verbaut. Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen.. ich hab bei mir die mit 400mm Länge (125mm absenkbar) ohne Remote verbaut. 

Es gibt ab März auch noch eine i950. Die soll mechanisch noch besser sein, hat aber leider kein Offset

Es gibt nen eigenen Fred hierzu, such mal nach KS i900

LG,
Holger


----------



## woopy (23. Februar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da hat er eine Kindshock i900 verbaut. Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen.. ich hab bei mir die mit 400mm Länge (125mm absenkbar) ohne Remote verbaut.
> 
> ...



Merci!


----------



## S1las (23. Februar 2009)

Ist eine KSi900 oder auch KindShock i900. 
Hab ich selbst auch an meinem Spicy. Kann ich nur empfehlen :>.

EDIT: Argh da war der S1las mal wieder zu langsam S.S. Sry


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> woher habt ihr die weißen Lenkergriffe mit den roten Endkappen bzw. Klemmschellen?
> Die würden Sich auch gut an meinem Zesty machen.
> ...



Die gibt es eigentlich nicht einzeln. Ich hab von einer Umrüstung aber noch einen neuen satz über. Falls du Interesse hast schick mal ne PN.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Super, danke für die infos.
> Dann werde ich wohl erstmal den slx dranlassen.
> Vielleicht man ich noch mein XTR 952 Schaltwerk dran, liegt hier sonst nur rum. Sollte ja eig ähnlich viel aushalten, oder?
> 
> ...



Nimm lieber ein Saint. Das hat eine deutlich höhere Spannkraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Da ich mir ja noch ne neue Sattelstütze zulege: was ist das für eine absenkbare die du da verbaut hast?



Wie schon vorher richtig geschrieben: Das ist eine Kindshock i900 mit Setback. Es gibt auch eine i950 mit gerader Stütze. Sollen angeblich nächste Woche wieder da sein.
Ab dem Modelljahr 2009 ruckeln die auch nicht mehr so fiess...
Gewicht bei 31.6 mm setback 506 Gramm.

der Klug********r.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ab dem Modelljahr 2009 ruckeln die auch nicht mehr so fiess...



Hi,

das soll aber IMHO nur für die 950er mit zwei Klemmbolzen gelten. Die i900, und nur die hat den Versatz, bleibt wohl unverändert.

Das Spiel von ca. 1-2mm in der Drehbewegung merke ich jetzt in Winterklamotten kein bisschen - kann sein, dass sich das mit der dünnen Sommerhose dann ändert... 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Dreizack (23. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die gibt es eigentlich nicht einzeln. Ich hab von einer Umrüstung aber noch einen neuen satz über. Falls du Interesse hast schick mal ne PN.



Hi Papa 

LP sollte demnächst einen Ersatzteilkatalog herausbringen, über den könnte man die rot eloxierten Teile bestellen.
Gibt sicher ein paar 2008er Fahrer die schon warten (wie ich...).

Ciao


----------



## exel (23. Februar 2009)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Hi Papa
> 
> LP sollte demnächst einen Ersatzteilkatalog herausbringen, über den könnte man die rot eloxierten Teile bestellen.
> Gibt sicher ein paar 2008er Fahrer die schon warten (wie ich...).
> ...



Wenns nicht unbedingt die Griffe von LP sein müssen gibts zb auch hier Griffe in beliebiger Farbzusammenstellung: http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com.

Ansonsten gibts auch noch Propalm. Gibts günstig bei der E-Bucht in allen Farben.

Ich hab die selber noch nicht getestet aber meine Griffe sind ziemlich abgelutscht und dann werd ich wohl die propalm testen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2009)

Und die Propalm kauft man sich natürlich direkt und billiger

http://www.mega-bikes.de/propalm_griffe_mtb/cross-c-465_466_471.html

Bei Zubehör gibts dann die Ringe einzeln.

G.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das soll aber IMHO nur für die 950er mit zwei Klemmbolzen gelten. Die i900, und nur die hat den Versatz, bleibt wohl unverändert.
> 
> ...



Hab die Dinger noch nicht aufgeschraubt, aber die 900er von 2009 fühlt sich anders an. Die Saison wird zeigen, obs ne wirkliche Verbesserung gegeben hat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2009)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Hi Papa
> 
> LP sollte demnächst einen Ersatzteilkatalog herausbringen, über den könnte man die rot eloxierten Teile bestellen.
> Gibt sicher ein paar 2008er Fahrer die schon warten (wie ich...).
> ...



Farbige Schaltaugen hab ich schon da. Carbonschützer auch schon. Die eloxierten Kabelführungen kommen in ein paar Tagen. An den griffen bin ich noch dran...


----------



## lugggas (23. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nimm lieber ein Saint. Das hat eine deutlich höhere Spannkraft!



ok, danke für die Info. Dann werde erstmal das SLX testen, vll findet sich ja noch ein saint.
So dann müssten nur noch die Deore shifter und irgendwann später der LRS getauscht werden und dann bin ich zufrieden.
Evtl nehme ich gleich die LX Shifter die hier noch rumliegen, oder dann eben ggf auch saint.
Leider brauchen die Ersten Teile noch etwas, bis sie eintreffen, sind wohl gerade nicht auf Lager.
Erst dann kann ich euch ein Bild meines neuen Spielzeugs schicken.
Nur so viel sei verraten: Es wird ein "leicht" modifiziertes 318.
Grüße
Lucas


----------



## Island (24. Februar 2009)

ich würde gerne die hässliche Kurbel an meinem Spicy 316 '09 tauschen. Kann mir jmd sagen was da alles draufpasst? Nur Hollowtech2?
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Februar 2009)

Da passen alle Hollowtech2 Kurbeln Drauf.
z.b. Shimano SLX http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9961/shimano-slx-kurbel-fc-m-660.html?

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Februar 2009)

Island schrieb:


> ich würde gerne die hässliche Kurbel an meinem Spicy 316 '09 tauschen. Kann mir jmd sagen was da alles draufpasst? Nur Hollowtech2?
> thx



Alle Shimano Hollowtech II Systeme. Race Face Systeme passen nur bedingt!


----------



## woopy (25. Februar 2009)

jaja, ich weiss, nächstes mal zieh ich dem La Pierre nen Pullover an


----------



## lugggas (25. Februar 2009)

auch will 

Mal kurz was OT: fürs Froggy muss mein Canyon AM dran glauben.
So jetzt verkauf ich eben eine Fox Talas 32 RLC. kostet neu ja ~800.
Ist ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Laufleistung ~700km.
Was kann ich denn für die verlangen, wenn sie technisch einwandfrei ist und optisch nur n paar kleine Schrammen hat? Habe jetzt so Angebote um 200 bekommen, aber das kanns doch eig net sein!?

Grüßle

Lucas


----------



## thomasbee (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,

nochmal was zum Thema Zesty Bereifung

(1) Habe hier in Muenchen ein Zesty 2009 mit Bereifung hinten "Race King 2.2 ", vorne "Mountain King 2.4" , beides tubeless, neu im Laden stehen sehen. Scheint mir sinnvoll ausser, dass ich hinten auch Mountain King nehmen wuerde. Offenbar geht das wohl doch auf der XT Felge mit 2,4 so einigermassen. Scheint aber nicht die 2009er Serienausstattung zu sein. Habe vergessen zu fragen. Sieht aber gut aus vorne.

(2) Jetzt zu meiner Frage: sehe ich das richtig das tubeless KEINE nenneswerte Gewichtsersparnis ist, da ein tubeless Reifen ca. genausoviel wiegt wie ein Faltreifen plus Schlauch.

Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## lugggas (25. Februar 2009)

zu (2)

der vorteil ist sicherlich nicht das (nicht vorhandene) gewichtsersparnis.
Bei mir wars damals sogar rel deutlich schwerer.(wir sprechen doch von ust?)
Vorteil liegt eben darin, dass man mit weniger druck fahren kann, also mehr grip hat, aber trotzdem einen geringeren Rollwiderstand.
Außerdem können hier keine Schläuche snakebites bekommen.
Nachteil war für mich die recht umständliche montage, da du mind. eine gute standpumpe, wenn nicht einen kompressor  brauchst.
Wenn du unterwegs einen platten bekommen solltest ist es das einfachste, einen schlauch einzuziehen. Der Reifen kann zwar eig auch geflickt werden, ist aber glaube ich (noch nicht gemacht) etwas schwieriger. Außerdem bräuchtest du auf der tour eine kartusche...

das waren jetzt meine nur erfahrungen...

so long,
Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (25. Februar 2009)

thomas: 

1) Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach bringt es auf der schmalen Felge wenig Reifen >2.25" aufzuziehen. Muddy Mary in 2.35" muss ich mit mehr Druck fahren, als ich es normalerweise (und mit NN 2.25" tue) tun würde. Sonst wird das Fahrgefühl schwammig, besonders störend, wenn man einer sehr schmalen Linie exakt folgen muss. Mit mehr Druck geht es, aber die Vorteile des breiteren Reifens werden kleiner. Er zieht auch deutlich schmaler und höher, als auf breiter Felge. Werde im Winter trotzdem die MM zu Ende fahren.

2) Tubeless ist i.d.R. nicht oder kaum leichter, als "normale" Felge + Schlauch + leichteren Faltreifen. Erst recht nicht, wenn mit viel Milch gefahren wird. Hat aber dennoch deutliche Vorteile. Keinen Platten am Zesty in 2500km und das teilweise auch im groben Gelände mit fiesen Steinen und nicht immer bester Linienwahl. Durchstiche sind sofort dicht (Milch). Dazu rollen die Reifen besser und du kannst mit weniger Druck fahren. Würde, trotz starker anfänglicher Skepsis, nicht mehr auf Schlauchreifen zurück wechseln. Beim Froggy fahre ich jetzt errstmal wieder mit Schlauch...aber irgendwann kommt da ein neuer tubeless LRS drauf. NoTubes ZTR Flow Felge, Hope2 Naben (ich liebe den Klang des Freilaufs) und irgendwelche schönen Speichen/Nippel. Mal sehen. Dann ist auch da wieder Tubeless angesagt.
Nachteil ist die Montage (ist an sich nicht schwerer, als bei Schlauchreifen, wenn man den Dreh raus hat), aber ein Reifenwechsel mit Milchübernahme ist schon aufwendiger (Spritze, Klekse auf dem Boden, etc.).


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2009)

@lugggas
400â¬ sollten eigentlich drin sein.
das Problem ist halt das der Markt Ã¼bersÃ¤ttigt ist.

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2009)

Die Fox Gabeln sind halt in der OEM Ausstattung extrem günstig. Da gehen die locker unterhalb der Preise von Magura oder Rock Shox weg. Somit sind die Preise im Eimer...


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2009)

@papa
kennst du vielleicht den Farbcode vom froggy 718?
oder eine Nr. vom Lapierre Suport?

LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2009)

Lapierre support gibts nicht. Mußte über deinen Dealer klären. Den Farbcode erfrage ich mal gerade...Falls es einen gibt.


----------



## arrowfreak (25. Februar 2009)

Was für Parts bau ich denn an ein Lapierre Froggy dran? Soll ein leichter Freerider werden (wiege auch nur 65 kg  ).

Lapierre Froggy Rahmen mit DHX Air
Rock Shox Totem Solo Air (gibts was leichteres mit 18 cm?)
Hammerschmidt (NICHT leicht, aber wayne)
Teleskopstütze (siehe oben)
Bremsen dachte ich an Avid Elixir CR oder sowas (203/203 Scheiben)
Schaltwerk Sram X9
Sram Trigger
Als Sattel einen SLR

Nur bei den Laufrädern hab ich keine Ahnung. Sollten halt nicht allzu viel wiegen und trotzdem stabil sein (wer hätte es gedacht...)
Mavic Deetracks?

Help! =)


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Totem Solo Air kÃ¶nnte bei deinem gewicht Probleme machen...ich fahre sie bei >75kg und viel weniger Luft sollte nicht sein

TelekopstÃ¼tze kannst meine haben /ich brauche keine am Froggy
KS 900i/950i sind zu empfelen so wie Crank brothers Joplin.

Bremsen kann ich nur die The One Empfeln welche wesentlich mehr Bremspower haben als die Avid....gibts hier im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r ca.300â¬

laufrÃ¤der: Lieber eine Kombie aus Hope Pro 2 + Mavic 729
wens den wirklich so stabil seien muss...felixthewolf baut hier im Forum mit abstand die besten LRS frag ihn am besten einfach mal!

LG Peter

PS: schau mal in mein foto album da kanst mein Froggy anschaun


----------



## arrowfreak (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr schickes Bike!

Die Avid scheint ja leichter zu sein als die Formula... (muss wohl nachher nochmal die Bike mit dem Bremsentest rauskramen...)

Das mit der Gabel ist doof. Totem Coil ist schwerer, die Marzocchis auch...


----------



## Asha'man (25. Februar 2009)

Dafür haben Stahlfedergabeln i.d.R. eine linearere Kennlinie und sprechen noch besser an. Gerade bei Leichtgewichten ein großer Vorteil. 

Ich wiege 70kg (ohne Gepäck und Kleidung) und die 32er Float am Zesty mag die letzten 2cm Federweg nicht freigeben.
Die 36er Van RC2 am Froggy geht dagegen brav über den gesamten Federweg, spricht sahnig an und funktioniert überhaupt genial. Das mit mittlerer Feder. Wieso keine 36er Van? Macht sich sehr gut am Froggy. 

Apropo, ich fahre den Dämpfer zur Zeit recht weich. Aber das werde ich heute wieder ändern. Der rauscht durch den Federweg, dass es nicht lustig ist (schlägt zwar nicht durch, aber es nervt).  Hatte ihn vorher härter und da war mir das Losbrechmoment zu hoch. Evtl. ist auch im Ausgleichsbehälter zu wenig Druck. Den fahre ich nahe am Minimaldruck, ebenfalls um das Losbrechmoment/Druckstufe auf den ersten cm zu senken. Mal sehen, ob ich was in der Mitte finde. Ansonsten probiere ich noch mehr Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter und weniger in der Hauptkammer. Jetzt wäre nen Stahlfederdämpfer zum Vergleich nett.


----------



## arrowfreak (25. Februar 2009)

180mm/180mm wär mir lieber als 160mm/180mm, irgendwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2009)

Nein, die Avid ist schwerer als die Formula!


----------



## lugggas (25. Februar 2009)

wobei bei 65kg der Unterschied, wenn denn einer vorhanden ist, nicht allzu deutlich ausfallen sollte.
Ne Totem Coil kommt auch an meins, hab ~70kg. Werde dann wohl auch die weicheren Federn fahren, mal schaun. Mit Trinkblase etc sinds ja nochmal paar kg mehr.
Den LRS würde ich dir auch empfehlen, wird auch meiner, wenn es das Konto zulässt 
Anbauteile schon geklärt?


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2009)

Ich wiege mir Rüstung fast 80kg und ich merke auch noch einen Unterschied!


----------



## arrowfreak (25. Februar 2009)

Nein, jemand eine schöne Idee für Lenker und Vorbau? Syntace-Vorbauten gibts ja anscheinend nicht für 1,5"...

Aber wenn die Formula leichter ist und höhere Bremskräfte hat, dann hat sich die Frage nach der Bremse ja eh erledigt. =)


----------



## Asha'man (25. Februar 2009)

Schon gefahren? Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das 318 nur kurz in der Ebene und an ein paar Stufen gefahren bin und das man die Gabel am 318 auch nicht mit der Van vergleichen kann (ist ne andere Liga) und deshalb keinen echten Vergleich zu 180/180mm am Froggy habe.
Aber 180/160mm fährt sich erstaunlich harmonisch. Im Moment bin ich mit der Abstimmung am Hinterbau noch etwas unzufrieden (s.o.), aber da arbeite ich dran. Kann mir vorstellen, dass in sehr verblockten und schnellen Downhill Passagen die 2cm mehr Federweg nett wären. Aber rumhüpfen, technische Abfahrten, Drops, etc. machen auch mit 160mm viel Spass und man spart noch Gewicht.

Ist aber auch mein erstes Long Travel Bike...

Achso zum LRS frag wirklich mal bei FelixTheWolf. Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich ihn wohl auch zu rate ziehen. Normalerweise kommt man günstiger und besser weg, als mit Systemlaufrädern.


----------



## petzl (25. Februar 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> Nein, jemand eine schöne Idee für Lenker und Vorbau? Syntace-Vorbauten gibts ja anscheinend nicht für 1,5"...
> 
> Aber wenn die Formula leichter ist und höhere Bremskräfte hat, dann hat sich die Frage nach der Bremse ja eh erledigt. =)



Wenn Du noch ein wenig wartest, dann kommt von Syntace der Force 1.5. Einen leichteren Vorbau mit vergleichbarer Stabilität wirst wohl nicht bekommen. Er ist für April angekündigt. Ansonsten gibts noch den 1.5 VRO.
Den fahre ich an meinem 301 und bin super zufrieden damit. 

Laufräder würde ich dir HopePro2 mit Mavic 721 oder Sun Singletrack empfehlen. Wenn es leichter sein soll, dann mit der ZTR Flow. Mit der letzten Felge bist mit DT Comp und Messingnippel knapp über 1850 Gramm. Der Laufradsatz ist dann aber stabiler als alle vergleichbaren Systemlaufräder.

Die SF9-DUROLUX 20 TS von Suntour wiegt übrigens laut Hersteller 2300 Gramm und läßt sich von 180mm auf 140mm traveln. Quali ist fraglich. Ein Bekannter fährt die aber jetzt seit zwei Monaten und ist bislang zufrieden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2009)

Sooo schlecht kann die SR Suntour nicht sein. Die stellen doch sowieso alle Gabeln her, die so auf dem Markt sind...
Ich fahre auch die Hope pro II. Am besten nimmste die hinten mit Schraubachse. Bringt richtig was an Stabilität! DT Speichen mit Messingnippeln und Mavic 721. Mit dieser Kombie wird alles gut.


----------



## petzl (25. Februar 2009)

Aber das Gewicht und der Preis gibt mir schon zu denken. Zaubern kann Suntour ja auch nicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2009)

Und ob die das können. Bei mehreren MILLIONEN Stück pro Jahr ist so einiges drin. was meinste wohl, warum die Dinger Marzocchi und Rock Shox so verdammt ähnlich sind.......na?........genauuuuuuuuuuuu.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gebirgsradler (26. Februar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Totem Solo Air könnte bei deinem gewicht Probleme machen...ich fahre sie bei >75kg und viel weniger Luft sollte nicht sein


 Wie macht sich den die Totem solo Air an deinem Bike (im Vergelich zur Fox ) ?


----------



## hopfer (26. Februar 2009)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Wie macht sich den die Totem solo Air an deinem Bike (im Vergelich zur Fox ) ?



Die Totem nutzt mehr federweg als die Fox Talas.
sackt aber gerne mal ab was man aber mit der Druckstufe guten in den Griff bekommt.
das Froggy macht sich mitz langer Gabel (180mm) Besser finde ich.
bei den serien bikes 518 ist aber ein Steursatz verbaut welcher die gabel einbau Höhe vergrößert somit fahren sich diese modele auch fast so.
vielleicht komme ich günstig noch an eine Boxxer oder so....das wäre geil
bei irgendeinem bericht über die neuen Lapierre bikes sieht man nähmlich auch ein Froggy mit DB

LG Peter


----------



## clausi87 (26. Februar 2009)

hir mal mit bos DC


----------



## Janne4ever (27. Februar 2009)

Macht sich richtig gut mit DC, das Froggy! So hat man sicher auch aufm DH ordentlich Spass. 
Hatte bisher dran gedacht mir ein Froggy mit Totem( gegebenfalls auch 36van) aufzubauen, aber da kann ich ja auch einfach meine Boxxer rein machen. Vielleicht noch Soloair, dann passt auch das Gewicht. 
Fragt sich nur, ob man damit auch noch den berg hochkommt? 

Wo kommt man den Günstig an den Froggy Rahmen ran? 

Hat der Fraggy eigntlich 83er BB und 150er Hinterbau?


----------



## MiLi (27. Februar 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> Wo kommt man den Günstig an den Froggy Rahmen ran?



Vielleicht hier:

http://www.bikestore.cc/


----------



## hopfer (27. Februar 2009)

Das Froggy hat 73mm// 135mm SS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (27. Februar 2009)

Danke!


----------



## lugggas (28. Februar 2009)

@all: kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe, aber was verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter den lapierre Naben?

@hopfer: das mit der Bremse war so gemeint, dass bei 65 Kilo und 203er Scheiben die Avid auf jedenfall auch zufriedenstellend Bremsen wird.
Aber hat sich ja schon erledigt.

@papa: Interessant das mit den Gabeln. Weißt du da noch mehr dazu?
Also bei welchen Produkten bist du dir sicher, dass sie (nicht) SR sind?


----------



## MiLi (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Heute rausgefunden, dass wenn man ein bisschen mehr druck auf Sattel macht, dann geht Sattelstutze noch 1 bis 1.5 cm tiefer in der Rahmen.

Ist bei ihnen auch so? Mein Bike ist Froggy 318 (43cm). Kann das dem Rahmen schaden wenn man so tiefer Sattelstutze druckt?

danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute rausgefunden, dass wenn man ein bisschen mehr druck auf Sattel macht, dann geht Sattelstutze noch 1 bis 1.5 cm tiefer in der Rahmen.
> 
> Ist bei ihnen auch so? Mein Bike ist Froggy 318 (43cm). Kann das dem Rahmen schaden wenn man so tiefer Sattelstutze druckt?
> 
> danke



Wenn du den Rahmen unbedingt von innen platzen lassen willst, ist das der beste Weg...
das ist wie mit bar ends bei einem lenker. Von außen geklemmt geht da echt ne menge, aber von innen geklemmt genügen ein paar wenige Nm und er platzt.

Lass das.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> @all: kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe, aber was verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter den lapierre Naben?
> 
> @hopfer: das mit der Bremse war so gemeint, dass bei 65 Kilo und 203er Scheiben die Avid auf jedenfall auch zufriedenstellend Bremsen wird.
> Aber hat sich ja schon erledigt.
> ...



Bei wlechen ich mir sicher bin?

Öh...

BRUNN Gabeln ;-) (Der fräst die nämlich selber)

Magura

Hanebrink

und ähnliche...

Ich denke, dass die nicht unbedingt die ganze Palette eines "Herstellers" produzieren, sondern auch einzelne Modelle...


----------



## MiLi (28. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rahmen unbedingt von innen platzen lassen willst, ist das der beste Weg...
> das ist wie mit bar ends bei einem lenker. Von außen geklemmt geht da echt ne menge, aber von innen geklemmt genügen ein paar wenige Nm und er platzt.
> 
> Lass das.



ich weiss was du meinst, aber solche Kraft habe ich nicht genutzt. ich habe jetzt mit Lampe im Rahmen geschaut. es ist ein "Ring", die ist geeignet, das die Sattelstutze nicht tiefer geht. wenn ich zuerst Sattelstuze am minimum druckte, habe ich kein "Ton" gehort, weil die Sattelstuze gar nicht dieser "ring" beruhrte und war noch nicht am minimum. und jetzt wenn ich ein bisschen Links und Rechts Sattel rotiere, dann geht die Sattelstutze noch 1.5cm tiefer bis diese "Ring", aber dann hore ich ein Ton un weiss das schluss ist. ich habe 400mm Sattelstutze gekauft mit (Zero Offset). ich habe die Sattelstutze dann um 3cm gekurtz und vielleicht habe ich das nicht so gut gemacht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2009)

Die Sattelstützenrohre werden maschinell ausgerieben. Und so ein Fräskopf ist angefast. Am besten ist ein Stützenrohr gerieben, wenn die Stütze ohne Handkraft langsam reinrutscht. Bei den Lapierrerahmen hörst du dann am Steuerkopf die Luft entweichen. (Wenn ein Innenlager drin ist.)

Keine Gewalt bei sowas.


----------



## lugggas (1. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Sattelstützenrohre werden maschinell ausgerieben. Und so ein Fräskopf ist angefast. Am besten ist ein Stützenrohr gerieben, wenn die Stütze ohne Handkraft langsam reinrutscht. Bei den Lapierrerahmen hörst du dann am Steuerkopf die Luft entweichen. (Wenn ein Innenlager drin ist.)
> 
> Keine Gewalt bei sowas.



das atmende geräusch is doch mal der hammer, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. März 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> das atmende geräusch is doch mal der hammer, oder?



Und der Beweis für einen echt guten Rahmen


----------



## MiLi (2. März 2009)

Auf diesem Bild sieht man wie ist gemacht um Stutze zu stoppen. Papa wie du gesagt hast, ist Stützenrohr gefrast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. März 2009)

Man kann rein theoretisch das Rohr noch 2,5 cm ausreiben. Aber irgendwie macht das keinen Sinn. 
Und bitte keine Gewalt an dieser Stelle! Lapierre müssen für sowas keine Haftung übernehmen! Wäre ja auch kein Fehler in Material oder Verarbeitung sondern ein Handhabungsfehler des Besitzers...


----------



## MiLi (2. März 2009)

das werde ich nie tun  

ich hatte Angst, dass ich etwas Kapput machte, wenn die Stutze noch rein ging. ich sitzte namlich auf nicht befesstige Sattelstutze.






jetzt sehe ich das diese erste kleine "Ring" die Sattelstutze etwas langsam macht, dass man nicht mit Gewalt bis zum zweite Ring die Sattestutze reindrucken kann, wo der minimum ist.

jetzt habe ich die ganze Wissenschaft von diese Sache gemacht  aber ich verspreche, dass jetzt schluss ist 

mfg


----------



## tuubaduur (3. März 2009)

kurze frage zur fox 140 rl? kommt die irgendwann an die performance des hinterbaus beim 514 dran? und wie bekomme ich die letzten 2cm federweg aus der gabel raus??


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2009)

Du bist offensichtlich ein bischen zu leicht. Fahrer bis 75 kg haben das Problem einer extrem langen Einfahrzeit. Bis zu 1000 km! Kein Witz!


----------



## tuubaduur (3. März 2009)

habe in montour so um die 80Kg. fahre sicherlich mit 25% sag, mehr möchte ich aber nicht, da ich denke das esdann zu sehr wippt. oder geht das auch noch?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2009)

Das ist schon fast zu viel SAG. Und da liegt das Problem. Mach das System mal ein bischen härter. Dann klappts auch nach weniger km mit dem vollen Federweg.


----------



## tuubaduur (3. März 2009)

so werd ich das probieren. danke für den tipp.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (3. März 2009)

Papa, da nutze ich mal die momentane Ruhe für eine Frage: Was ist der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen der KS i900 und der KS i950? Hab zwar schon Bilder gesehen und was über ein "offset" gelesen, aber könntest Du das mal ohne Verwendung von Fachbegriffen kurz beschreiben, damit ich sicher bin?

@ MiLi: cooles Bild ;-), lässt was von der Unendlichkeit von Raum und Zeit erahnen.


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2009)

Mit dem Offset wandert die Sattelklemmung und damit der Sattel weiter nach hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Papa, da nutze ich mal die momentane Ruhe für eine Frage: Was ist der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen der KS i900 und der KS i950? Hab zwar schon Bilder gesehen und was über ein "offset" gelesen, aber könntest Du das mal ohne Verwendung von Fachbegriffen kurz beschreiben, damit ich sicher bin?
> 
> @ MiLi: cooles Bild ;-), lässt was von der Unendlichkeit von Raum und Zeit erahnen.



Mit "offset" oder "setback" ist gemeint, dass die Stütze ihren Kopf mit der Sattelaufnahme weiter nach hinten versetzt hat, damit der Fahrer eine gestrecktere Sitzposition bekommt. Um deine Sderzeitige Sitzposition nicht zu versauen solltest du bei deiner vorhandenen Stütze checken, ob sie gerade ist oder auch schon dieses "setback" hat.

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/products.asp?fid=173&fid2=&id=668

mein Photoserver will gerade nicht so...


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (4. März 2009)

Danke für die Info, Papa und Asha'man. Meine Stütze ist Original LP (Zesty 514 2008), da wird wohl die KS i900 mit Setback die richtige sein (?), zumal der Sattel eh schon ganz hinten ist. Foto -> 

Wie kann ich mir die Handhabung vorstellen: Sitzhöhe wird durch Position der kompletten Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr eingestellt und Teleskopteil für normale (definierte) Position komplett ausgefahren? Passt die lange Version (125 mm Teleskop) komplett in den Rahmen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, Papa. Meine Stütze ist Original LP (Zesty 514 2008), da wird wohl die KS i900 mit Setback die richtige sein (?), zumal der Sattel eh schon ganz hinten ist. Foto -> Anhang anzeigen 157228
> 
> Wie kann ich mir die Handhabung vorstellen: Sitzhöhe wird durch Position der kompletten Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr eingestellt und Teleskopteil für normale (definierte) Position komplett ausgefahren? Passt die lange Version (125 mm Teleskop) komplett in den Rahmen?



Du solltest auf jeden Fall die setback nehmen. ich habe die Stütze noch nie ganz in den Rahmen reingeschoben, aber ich denke, dass das fast ganz möglich ist. Man hat im übrigen nicht nur die Möglichkeit zwischen "ganz raus" und "ganz rein", was ja recht digital wäre, sondern man kann auch Zwischenpositionen wählen.

Ich kann die eine passende zuschicken. Falls Interesse, bitte PN, weil ich das hier nicht zu einem Verkaufsforum machen möchte.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (4. März 2009)

die i950 hat aber eine solidere Technik, die es für die i900 derzeit nicht gibt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## JansonJanson (4. März 2009)

ich glaub er meint die doppelte Verschraubung des Sattels, bzw. doppelte Sattelklemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Ach so. Ich dachte, er bezieht sich auf die alte Technik der 2008er Serie...


----------



## petzl (4. März 2009)

Habe gestern das Lapierre Ltd. bei einem Händler in Muc gesehen. Das Bike ist richtig schön geworden. Sogar die Joplin und auch die Endkappen der Bremsleitungen sind passend grün eloxiert. 
Ohne Pedale und in 43 wiegt das Ding sensationelle 15.2 kg trotz Hammerschmidt. Das Gewicht kommt aber aber leider auch zustande, da in dem Komplettbike ne Float verbaut ist.  Die Gabel passt doch von der Performance überhaupt nicht zum Hinterbau. Lapierre hat meiner Meinung nach da mit dem Gewichtstuning übertrieben.

Gibt es eigentlich schon Probleme mit der Querverstrebung am Hinterbau? Da ist ja zum Reifen hin nicht wirklich viel Platz. Hochgerissene Steine hängen sich da bestimmt gern fest. Bin mal gespannt wie lange da der Lack drauf bleibt.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (4. März 2009)

Die i900 und die i950 haben also die gleiche Verstellmechanik in 2009?

Worin liegt der Unterschied bei der Sattelklemmung?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (4. März 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich meine neue Waffe fur Freeriding,... bekommen
> 
> Gabel ist Neu aber 07 Model. MZ 66RC2 ETA.


@ Mili
Wieviel wiegt dein Froggy?..


----------



## MiLi (4. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> @ Mili
> Wieviel wiegt dein Froggy?..



ich glaube es wiegt +/- 17.5kg.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Habe gestern das Lapierre Ltd. bei einem Händler in Muc gesehen. Das Bike ist richtig schön geworden. Sogar die Joplin und auch die Endkappen der Bremsleitungen sind passend grün eloxiert.
> Ohne Pedale und in 43 wiegt das Ding sensationelle 15.2 kg trotz Hammerschmidt. Das Gewicht kommt aber aber leider auch zustande, da in dem Komplettbike ne Float verbaut ist.  Die Gabel passt doch von der Performance überhaupt nicht zum Hinterbau. Lapierre hat meiner Meinung nach da mit dem Gewichtstuning übertrieben.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon Probleme mit der Querverstrebung am Hinterbau? Da ist ja zum Reifen hin nicht wirklich viel Platz. Hochgerissene Steine hängen sich da bestimmt gern fest. Bin mal gespannt wie lange da der Lack drauf bleibt.



Wenn die Gabel erst mal eingefahren ist, harmoniert das super. Keine Angst. Die Conti Pellen sind allerdings wirklich zu fett bzw zu hoch. Ich hab in meinem 718 Maxxis High Roller in 2.5 und da ist DEUTLICH mehr Platz.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. März 2009)

so weit ich weiss hat die i900 eine Schraube zur Klemmung, die i950 dann zwei. 
Mit den 2 sollte es wesentlich besser halten,und das seitliche Spiel der Vergangenheit angehören.
Mein Händler hat den 1.4. als Erscheinungstermin für die i950


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Hartje hat die Dinger für den 14.03. anvisiert.
Ich denke, dass das seitliche Spiel eher in der Lagerung zu suchen ist. Die Klemmschalen haben ja schon eine Rasterung. Da geht eigentlich gar nix mehr. 
Das größere Problem waren aber wohl auch die zum Teil echt störrischen bis verklemmten Hebel und deren Mechanik. Bei den 2009er Modellen habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Allerdings gibt es die ja auch noch nicht soooooo lange und ich hab höchsten 8 davon verkauft.


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2009)

Ich Liebe meine Conti Pellen!
(ein Struktur Klebeband in Schwarz kann helfen)

Heute Die Freeride bekommen im test 18cm Freerider.
Zitat:"Das Froggy fährt sich wie ein Enduro auf Steroiden" 
zu dem faden sie das Bike mit 160mm nicht so dolle als sie dann aber eine 180mm Gabel Verbaut haben waren sie begeistert!

LG Peter


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2009)

Ich finde die Rubber Queen auch erstaunlich gut. Im Sommer werden die runter gefahren. Momentan bin ich mit den 2.5" MM besser unterwegs. War verdammt glatt und wie immer sehr steil in Glüder am WE:







Wer lässt mich denn sein Froschy mal mit 180mm fahren? Ich bin immer noch begeistert von der Van und dem Froggy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Muss ich mir morgen mal holen. Die haben das 518 gefahren? War bestimmt neu. Dann bekommen die aus der Gabel nix raus...Aber was weine ich...? Ich hab ja meine BOS ))))


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rubber Queen auch erstaunlich gut. Im Sommer werden die runter gefahren. Momentan bin ich mit den 2.5" MM besser unterwegs. War verdammt glatt und wie immer sehr steil in Glüder am WE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst meins fahren.


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Muss ich mir morgen mal holen. Die haben das 518 gefahren? War bestimmt neu. Dann bekommen die aus der Gabel nix raus...Aber was weine ich...? Ich hab ja meine BOS ))))



Nö die Haben einen 718 Rahmen von Lapierre aufgebaut bekommen Mit:
Gabel 36 Float RC2 08 (sieht auf dem Bild zumindest so wie das 08 Model aus)
Schaltung: Saint
Bremsen: Saint
LRS: Saint/Ambrosio DH 35/ Michelin Mountain X´treme

LG Peter

PS: @Asha´man darft meins auch gerne mal fahren.
PS2: gibts eingentlich wieder so ein Lapierre Trefen?


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2009)

Ja, wird Zeit, dass wir uns mal wieder sehen.  Wenn Bielefeld doch nur um die Ecke wäre.
Sag auf jeden Fall bescheid, wenn du mal nach Winterberg oder zu den Filthytrails kommst. Ich versuch dann auch zu kommen.

Zur Freeride: Mhh Float...hätten die mal ne Stahlfedergabel genommen. Ich bin übrigens Sonntag mal auf nem DHX5 Coil gesessen. Auch sehr nett.  Was war denn die 180er Vergleichsgabel?


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Zur Freeride: Mhh Float...hätten die mal ne Stahlfedergabel genommen. Ich bin übrigens Sonntag mal auf nem DHX5 Coil gesessen. Auch sehr nett.  Was war denn die 180er Vergleichsgabel?



in Internen-Kreisen munkelt man Totem Coil


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Treffen wäre doch klasse!
Wenn in Winterberg oder Willingen zumindest weniger Schnee liegt wäre das doch prima! Ich hätte da zwar auch noch Spikes, aber irgendwie bremst das...


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2009)

Froggy Treffen in WBerg oder Willingen bin ich dabei.  Von mir aus auch ein ganzes WE, dann würde sich das auch für Hopfer und alle lohnen, die weiter weg wohnen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (4. März 2009)

hmm..wann?..hätt auch evtl intresse...
Hätt bis dahin auch mein neues bike (wenns nicht vor Ostern ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Das date sollte nach Ostern sein. Ich spiel ja wie jeder Junge gerne in Schlamm, aber so dolle brauch ich´s dann auch nicht.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (4. März 2009)

jut..nämllch genau in der woche nach ostern
hab ich ferien...wär perfekt..nur..muss mich ans neue bike gewöhnen..dauert eben seine zeit..


----------



## placeboworld80 (4. März 2009)

Hallo

Schaut euch mal Nicolas Rad an. 

http://www.altermondo.fr/urgekenya/Vouilloz_5mn_seb.html


Carbon Hauptrahmen? Zesty? 714 steht auf der Schwinge drauf , aber 180 vorn und 140 hinten? Auf jeden Fall interressantes Bike...


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

der sack hat MEINE N´de.........


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Den Vouilloz kannste auf ne SULO Mülltonne setzen und der is immer noch schnell...
Die N´dee ist unter garantie getravelt. Meine ist viel länger. Die haben die ihm bestimmt mal eben umgestrickt, damit die ins Zesty passt.


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2009)

JaJa der Vouilloz

Der Froggy Rahmen ist ganzschön anfällig für Lach-Platzer!
wer hat noch das Problem?

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Lach Platzer?
Geil!
Ich freu mich schon!

Sorry.....


Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst. Hat da wer echte Probleme mit? Wenn man sich abpackt, dann is der Lack ab. Nicht nur am Ego sondern auch am Knie und am Rahmen...


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2009)

Ich war gerade 10min mit dem Bike drausen.
Komme wieder rein und sehe am Oberrohr eine richtige Kette von Lack-Platzern alles so kleine Pünktchen hintereinander gereit:




Nur die jeans hat gerieben und von unten gabs ein bisschen geholper und der lack platzt raus das ist ********!
Wen das so weiter geht kann ich ihn im Juli neu Lackieren Lassen


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2009)

Lackplatzer nicht. Aber mein Oberrohr sieht schon sehr übel aus. Von den Knieschonern, die ab und an dran kommen.  Naja, ist halt nen Freerider...der bekommt öfter mal was ab.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2009)

Das sieht mir wie ein Chip nach nem Kontakt aus. Hab ich noch nicht. Und so ein paar von den Dingern haben wir bei uns ja auch schon verkauft. Bisher gabs da keine Probleme. Du hast ja beim kauf ne kleine Flasche mit Lack bekommen. Damit kriegste einige von den Macken weg.


----------



## S1las (5. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Treffen wäre doch klasse!
> Wenn in Winterberg oder Willingen zumindest weniger Schnee liegt wäre das doch prima! Ich hätte da zwar auch noch Spikes, aber irgendwie bremst das...



Fuer einen Moment habe ich "Villingen" statt "Willingen" gelesen und dachte mir: Da machste mit. Und dann Ernuechterung ._. 

Wo liegt den Willingen? Btw. ich wohne in Waldkirch im Breisgau "und" in Furtwangen im Schwarzwald (Studentenleben *Hust*).


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. März 2009)

Willingen ist das Ding mit der Worldcup DH Strecke im Sauerland. Da findet im Sommer auch immer das Bike-Festival statt.


----------



## S1las (5. März 2009)

Puhhh, da muesste ich durch halb Deutschland fahren S.S

Gebt Bescheid, wenn ihr vorhabt im Breisgau ein Treffen zu planen xD, dann waere ich bestimmt dabei ;P


----------



## Richi2511 (5. März 2009)

Ein guter Kollege von mir wohnt in Korbach, 10 min von Willingen entfernt. Da war ich auch schon paar mal, (auch in Winterberg/ Rodelstrecke/ Bikepark usw) Geh vielleicht zum Bikefestival hin... (13. - 14. Juni) gerade eine Woche bevors in die Schweiz geht, könnte passen 
@ S1las, das hätte ich dir doch erzählt wenns in Villingen ein Bikepark gäbe


----------



## S1las (5. März 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ein guter Kollege von mir wohnt in Korbach, 10 min von Willingen entfernt. Da war ich auch schon paar mal, (auch in Winterberg/ Rodelstrecke/ Bikepark usw) Geh vielleicht zum Bikefestival hin... (13. - 14. Juni) gerade eine Woche bevors in die Schweiz geht, könnte passen
> @ S1las, das hätte ich dir doch erzählt wenns in Villingen ein Bikepark gäbe




Die Hoffnung stirbt halt doch immer zuletzt xDDD

Btw.: Wie gehts deinem Finger? Wir muessen mal wieder eine schoene Lappiere Tour hinlegen


----------



## Richi2511 (5. März 2009)

Geht schon recht gut, kann wieder langsam greifen und Schmerzen sind auch so gut wie weg... Am Montag werden die Fäden gezogen und dann hoffe ich dass es bis mitte/ende März wieder mitm Biken klappt... Lapierre Tour ist natürlich pflicht!  Bin grad dran in die GPS Welt einzusteigen (man hat einfach zu viel Zeit wenn man krankgeschrieben ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (5. März 2009)

Hm..hab mir auch mal die Route bei Google-Maps angeschaut...knapp 300km..nich grad wenig...Kommt "zufälligerweise" jmd. aus dem schönen Rheinlandpfalz?


----------



## thomasbee (5. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In shop: Froggy 318, 518, 718 custom, 718 Froggy Hammer-Schmidt ltd, DH 920, Zesty 314, 514, Spicy 316, 516, 916,



Sag mal, Papa Midnight, wenn ich so sehe was Du im Shop hast, frag ich mich, wo fahren die ostwestphaelischen Biker eigentlich rum? In dieser Huegelkette namens Teutoburger Wald braucht man doch keine 160mm oder mehr? Vielleicht sollte ich mal in meine alte Heimat fahren und durch die Waelder streifen.

.t


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. März 2009)

Hier gibts ne menge versteckter Tracks im Wald. Willingen und Winterberg sind nur ca ne Stunde weit weg! Da geht was


----------



## eL (6. März 2009)

Wiehengebirge nich zu vergessen

da iss es mehr als nett ;-)


----------



## maxxmaxx (6. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich Ã¼berlege mir zur Zeit mir ein Lapierre Spicy oder Zesty zuzulegen. In Frage kommen jeweils die 316 er, ich wollte nicht mehr als 2000â¬ ausgeben und hoffe, das man noch was am Preis drehen kann. Ich fahre hauptsÃ¤chlich Trailtouren, dieses Jahr gehst nach Ischgl. Also sollten ein paar Downhills fÃ¼r das Bike kein Problem sein.
Was habt ihr fÃ¼r Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wo produziert Lapierre Ã¼berhaupt?
Wie langlebig sind die RÃ¤der?
Zu welchem Bike wÃ¼rdet ihr mir raten?

GruÃ max


----------



## FLAT (6. März 2009)

hallo max,

ich stecke grade in der gleichen "misere" 

ich habe als Optionen entweder das 314 (Zesty) von 2009 oder ein (gebrauchtes) 516 (Spicy) von 2008. 

Preislich bewegt es sich bei mir auch um die 2k, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass mir ein Zesty reichen sollte. 

Allerdings ist halt das Zesty (zwar nicht schlecht, aber) auch net so gut ausgestattet wie das 5er Spicy.


----------



## Asha'man (6. März 2009)

Das 314er Zesty dürfte auch nicht mehr viel leichter, als ein 516er Spicy sein. Wenn das gebrauchte noch gut in Schuss ist, würde ich das vorziehen.

Ansonsten muss sich halt jeder selber seinen Einsatzbereich überlegen. Zesty macht auch auf nem Marathon noch ne gute Figur. Dafür hat man mit dem Spicy mehr Reserven zur härteren Gangart. Sind beides tolle Räder.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. März 2009)

ich halt mich da raus, sonst bin ich der Händlerarsch.

@ Asha: kommste mal auf nen Besuch vorbei? BOS und 718 warten auf dich...


----------



## FLAT (6. März 2009)

ja, das Spicy ist noch recht gut in schuss (habe es zumindest Ende des letzten Sommers mal kurz gescheucht), muss es mir aber morgen mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. März 2009)

Das DH 920 in L ist seit heute offiziell bei Lapierre ausverkauft. Wir haben nur noch eins. First comes, first served...


----------



## Asha'man (6. März 2009)

Micha ich würd so gern, Mensch! Aber 2h Fahrt ist mir zu viel. 

Aber Winterberg nach Ostern ist nen Deal!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Micha ich würd so gern, Mensch! Aber 2h Fahrt ist mir zu viel.
> 
> Aber Winterberg nach Ostern ist nen Deal!



So wirds gemacht! Ich bau heute noch die weichen Federn ein! Und dabei geht das Ding jetzt schon sooooooo geil nach vorn!!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. März 2009)

War heute mal beim Händler und hab ein Spicy probegefahren und fand es wirklich sehr geil, leider stand ich unter Zeitdruck sonst hätte ich es etwas ausgiebiger getestet.
Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem zesty im gröberen Geländeeinsatz gemacht?
Ich find im Internet keinen Bericht/Artikel über die Produktion von Lapierre, die Website ist leider auch nicht sehr ergiebig. Weiß jemand von euch etwas über die Produktionsstandorte?

Gruß max


----------



## FLAT (7. März 2009)

soweit ich weiss fertigen die auch in Taiwan, so wie alle anderen.

Allerdings kann man auch in Deutschland Mist produzieren...


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. März 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> War heute mal beim Händler und hab ein Spicy probegefahren und fand es wirklich sehr geil, leider stand ich unter Zeitdruck sonst hätte ich es etwas ausgiebiger getestet.
> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem zesty im gröberen Geländeeinsatz gemacht?
> Ich find im Internet keinen Bericht/Artikel über die Produktion von Lapierre, die Website ist leider auch nicht sehr ergiebig. Weiß jemand von euch etwas über die Produktionsstandorte?
> 
> Gruß max



Auf Bike TV gab es vor längerer Zeit einen Werksbesuch bei Lapierre. Die Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan, Endmontage erfolgt in Frankreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (7. März 2009)

Lapierre, lässt wie fast jeder der großen Hersteller in Taiwan schweißen, z.B. auch Rocky Mountain, Santa Cruz, Wheeler, Giant,...usw.
Die Lackierung findet auch in Taiwan statt, nur die Endmontage wird im Firmensitz in Frankreich vorgenommen.

@FLAT und wie fandest du das 516er gegen das Zesty?


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. März 2009)

Super,
danke


----------



## FLAT (7. März 2009)

Leider ist's heute nicht dazu gekommen, war zeitlich etwas schlecht.


----------



## alex76 (7. März 2009)

Gibt's hier jemanden, der ein Zesty mit 120er Gabel fährt bzw. weiß jemand, für welche Gabeln der Rahmen ausgelegt ist?


----------



## Asha'man (7. März 2009)

@Flat: Ich fahr das Zesty und auch gerne mal etwas technischer und im gröberen Geläuf bergauf und bergab. Bei mir setzt nur der Kopf die Grenze und nicht das Fahrrad. Größere Sprünge sollte man sich damit aber sparen. Ich war heute zum ersten Mal wieder länger unterwegs. 72km und gerade mal 600hm. Erstaunlich, wie leicht alles mit dem Zesty geht. Bin in letzter Zeit fast nur Froggy gefahren und das ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. Allerdings auch auf jeder Treppe und dickeren Wurzel. 
@alex76: Das Zesty gibt es nur mit ner 32er Fox Float. Und die passt auch sehr gut.  Und wozu möchtest du weniger?


----------



## alex76 (7. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @alex76: Das Zesty gibt es nur mit ner 32er Fox Float. Und die passt auch sehr gut.  Und wozu möchtest du weniger?



...ich bräuchte nen 40er Rahmen. Da ist mir die Steuerzentrale mit ner 140er Gabel einfach zu hoch (will ja auch noch den Berg hoch kommen ;-)). Absenkfunktion  in welcher Form auch immer  wäre außerdem auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Asha'man (7. März 2009)

Öhm. Versteh ich nicht. Beim 42er Rahmen ist ja nicht nur die Rahmenhöhe kleiner. Sondern auch entsprechend das Oberrohr und die Länge des Steuerrohrs. Die Geometrie bleibt also gleich, wird alles ein bischen kleiner. 

Zur fehlenden Absenkfunktion wurde ja schon oft genug geschrieben, dass die niemand wirklich vermisst. Das Zesty klettert sehr gut und man spart sich die Fummelei vorm Berg (gut, fällt bei langen Anstiegen nicht ins Gewicht).

Bist du das Zesty schon gefahren?


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. März 2009)

@ Asha´man: Was sind größere Sprünge für dich, ich hab die Qual der Wahl zwischen Spicy und Zesty.
 Fürs Zesty spricht zunächst mal das Gewicht aber auch der etwas niedrigere Preis. Fürs Spicy natürlich dass es ein Enduro ist, aber somit auch schwerer. Ich bräuchte die Räder ohne hin in 50, kann mir jemand sagen wieviel die beiden Modelle in der 300 Ausstattung dann wiegen?

Gruß max


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. März 2009)

Zesty 314 (2009) in Größe L wiegt ohne Pedale etwa 12,9 Kg.


----------



## Asha'man (7. März 2009)

Immer schwer zu sagen. Kommt auch auf die Landung an und die Technik des Fahrers. Über 50cm ins Flat würde ich lassen. Bis 50cm ins Flat auch nur mit sauberer Landung und gutem Fahrer. Auffem Trail über ne Rinne hüpfen, etc. sind dagegen überhaupt kein Problem. Das muss ein AM abkönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (7. März 2009)

...die paar mm weniger beim Steuerrohr gleichen das viel kürzere Sitzrohr nicht aus. Beim proportionalen Schrumpfen müssten dann schon auch die Laufräder mitschrumpfen.


----------



## Asha'man (7. März 2009)

Aber dann müssten sich auch Lenkwinkel, etc. verändern oder nicht?! Die sind lt. Lapierre Webseite aber gleich. Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## alex76 (7. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Aber dann müssten sich auch Lenkwinkel, etc. verändern oder nicht?! Die sind lt. Lapierre Webseite aber gleich. Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?



...eben weil die Winkel gleich bleiben verändert sich das Verhältnis Sattelhöhe-Lenkerhöhe. Stell mal zwei gleiche Modell nebeneinader  eins in xl, eins in xs  da fällt der Höhenunterschied bei der Sattelhöhe viel stärker aus als beim  Lenker.


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2009)

Ok, muss ich mir wohl nochmal im Detail anschauen und dann verstehen. 

Zur Plattform des RP23 im Zesty wurde ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben (auch von mir), dass diese sich kaum auf die Dämpfung auswirkt und eine kaum merkliche Wirkung hat. Gestern habe ich mit dem Druck experimentiert (war wohl verwöhnt vom Froggy) und habe den Dämpfer etwas zu weich gemacht. Ging mir dann sehr auf die Nerven, einmal durchgeschlagen und 3cm sag. Dämpferpumpe war zu hause. Also seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder ProPedal reingemacht...und siehe da...das Ding bewirkt was! Wenn der Dämpfer eingefahren ist, dann ist ProPedal sehr wohl und deutlich spürbar.
Mit dem richtigen Druck im Dämpfer brauch ich es aber wohl trotzdem nicht. 

Fahre im Zesty vorne mit 2,5cm Sag und etwas mehr Druckstufe (4 Klicks). Die Gabel spricht immer noch gut an und rauscht an Stufen nicht durch den Federweg bis zur Progression. Und hinten lieber etwas härter.


----------



## KonaMooseman (8. März 2009)

Hey,
also ich hab hier jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass die Lackqualität der Froggys nicht so toll sein soll.
Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mein Stinky in Zahlung geben soll und dafür mir ein Froggy 318 zulegen soll. Wie siehts beim Froggy mit abkleben aus? Hält der Lack beim abziehen der Folie oder löst er sich dabei mit ab?
Wäre nett, wenn jemand mal seine Erfahrungen posten könnte.

Danke


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2009)

@Alex: Was mir noch einfällt. Die Float lässt sich glaube ich intern traveln. D.h. du kannst sie auch mit 120 oder 130mm fahren. Hast dann aber das Gewicht der 140er Gabel mit 120mm Federweg.


----------



## robser (8. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

das Froggy sieht ja unverschämt gut aus....wird mein neues Bike...

eine Frage: Welche Rahmengrösse brauche ich mit 180 cm Körpergrösse, Schritt um die 85 cm.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

lg Robin


----------



## svensonn (8. März 2009)

@robser

ich bin 190 cm groß und habe nur 86 cm Schrittlänge, und habe das L, denke mal bei dir müßte das auch gut hinhauen.
Fahre einen 0 Grad 70 mm Vorbau, du müßtest dann mit einem 50er Vorbau gut hinkommen, welcher auch schon Serie ist am 518, meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl, oder eben den Rahmen, wenn man noch Teile zuhause rumliegen hat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. März 2009)

robser schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das Froggy sieht ja unverschämt gut aus....wird mein neues Bike...
> 
> ...



Hi.
Ich bin 1,84 m groß und fahre das Froggy in L mit 50er Vorbau. Solltest du eher DH orientiert sein, könnte das Bike auch in S passen. Vorsicht! Lapierre bikes fallen sehr kurz aus. Also am besten draufsetzen und ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (8. März 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. 

Mein Einsatzgebiet ist 50% Freeride-Tour, 20% Downhill, 20% Enduro-Tour 10% Park.

Dachte, da ein rel. langer Radstand vorhanden ist, könnte das 43er reichen, hingegen wenn man auch mal uphill fahren möchte könnte das 48er besser sein. 
Wie ist das Handling mit dem 48er? auch noch "verspielt" oder eher nur noch laufruhig?
Gibt es hier Leute mit 180cm die ein 43er haben?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten 

lg robin


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. März 2009)

Wir haben nicht einen Kunden, der bei über 1,80 ein Froggy in S fährt. das ist auch in L schon derbe kurz. Ich nehm meins auch für Touren. Also auch schon mal ein paar mehr Kilometer als nur 2 bis zum Lift...Uphill ist nie schwierig. Das erledigt der Hinterbau für dich. Kannste dich nicht mal auf so ein Ding draufsetzen? Bist ja herzlich eingeladen, bei uns ne Probefahrt zu machen, aber ich glaube du bist ein bischen weit weg, oder?


----------



## robser (8. März 2009)

Danke, das ist nett. Du hast recht, bin in der Schweiz zuhause, ist leider zu weit weg. Ein Händler in der Nähe hat nur ein 43er. Muss noch weiter schauen. Es gibt nur eine Lösung, draufsetzen und wohlfühlen ein grosses Merci trotzdem.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. März 2009)

Falls du nen Schuss ins blaue wagen mußt, empfehle ich dir wirklich ein 48er. Das wird dein Ding sein...ganz sicher!


----------



## petzl (8. März 2009)

Also ich bin 1,83m und habe ne 88er Schrittlänge. Das 48er wäre mir zu lang. Konnte es kurz probefahren und fühlte mich nicht so recht wohl damit. Das 43 passt mir perfekt. Es fährt sich richtig quirlig und mit Totem Coil ist es ne wucht. Einsatzgebiet sind bei mir auch Freeridetouren vorwiegend in den Alpen. Bergauf ist das kleine Froggy aber schon ein Kompromiss. Da werde ich es aber meistens eh tragen müssen.


----------



## robser (8. März 2009)

@  petzl

In wiefern hochtragen? Sind damit 700hm zu schaffen? Ich muss mal das 43er probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (8. März 2009)

robser schrieb:


> @  petzl
> 
> In wiefern hochtragen? Sind damit 700hm zu schaffen? Ich muss mal das 43er probefahren.



Ich habe mein Froggy mit Hammerschmidt FR, Totem Coil, Gustav M und Teleskopstütze wirklich schwer aufgebaut. Wiegt jetzt komplett mit Pedale 17 kg. Wenns Forstwege sind, dann sind damit auch mal Touren bis 1000hm bergauf geplant. Bei den meisten Touren werde ich aber nur ein paar hundert hm fahrenderweise hochkommen. Der Rest sind unfahrbare Steige, wo ich das Rad hochtragen muß. Für die anderen XC Touren habe ich mein 301 von LV.


----------



## stefanstumpf (8. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

ich bin nun schon einige Zeit am überlegen, ob so ein Froggy nicht eine Alternative zu meinem Rocky Slayer wär.. Ich fahr gerne technische Touren, gerne länger mit Gas auf bergab.. 180 mm mit nem Rahmengewicht von nur 500g über dem des Spicy (braucht man da das Spicy noch?), dazu noch antriebsneutral. Ist es denn schon mal als SuperEnduro aufgebaut worden, so mit ca. 14kg? 
Grüße


----------



## KonaMooseman (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

hab mich nun eigentich fast entschieden, mein Stinky herzugeben und morgen ein Froggy zu kaufen. Nun steht nur noch offen, wie Bikeparktauglich das Rad ist.
Da der nächste Park nur 5 min entfernt ist, würde ich auch des öfteren mal einen Abstecher dort hin machen. Steckt das Froggy diese regelmäßigen Bikepark besuche problemlos weg? Will ja nicht, dass es in einem Jahr schon ausgeschlagen ist.

Danke und Guß

KonaMooseman


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. März 2009)

Naja, dafür ist es gemacht...))


----------



## KonaMooseman (8. März 2009)

Das wollt ich hören 

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. März 2009)

Du kannst selbst mit den Zesty und Spicy Modellen ganz wilde Sachen anstellen. Und du kannst damit sogar bergauf fahren, weils nich rumschaukelt wie´n besoffener!


----------



## maxxmaxx (8. März 2009)

Na das find ich interessant, was sind "ganz wilde Sachen"? Könntest du das vllt. etwas beziffern? Ich überlege mir entweder das Zesty oder das Spicy zu holen, wie schon mal erwähnt. 
Spicy
Pro:
 -Stabiler
- mehr Federweg

Contra: 
-etwas teurer
-schwerer (ich werde das Rad in 50 benötigen)


Zesty:
Pro: 
- leichter
- preiswerter
- tourentauglicher

Contra:
- instabiler als das Zesty?!

Ich bin das Spicy zwar kurz probegefahren und war auch begeistert, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man ohne Lockout, bzw. runtertraveln, so einen Berg ohne ständiges Wippen erklimmen kann.

Gruß Max


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. März 2009)

Ich hab Bilder von Spicys beim Backflip gesehen. 
Und stabil sind die Dinger alle. Die machen im Augenblick sogar Testfahrten mit Zesty mit BOS Gabel. Kommt ja auch ein bischen drauf an, was du so vorhast. Wieviel Federweg brauchst du denn? Was wiegst du? Wo willst du fahren? Bikeparkambitionen???


----------



## KonaMooseman (8. März 2009)

Den Lockout am Spicy brauchst du nicht.
Bin letztes Jahr auch Spicy 516 gefahren und bin überall problemlos hoch gekommen. Noch dazu kannst du die Talas traveln, was man aber nicht unbedingt benötigt...


----------



## S1las (9. März 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich bin das Spicy zwar kurz probegefahren und war auch begeistert, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man ohne Lockout, bzw. runtertraveln, so einen Berg ohne ständiges Wippen erklimmen kann.




Lockout hab ich bisher auch noch nicht am Spicy vermisst, da die TALAS absenkbar ist (160-130-100) und somit ziemlich jeder Berg genommen werden kann. 
Zum Thema Wippen: Sowohl das Spicy als auch das Zesty wippen kaum sowohl auf gerade Strecke, als auch bergauf. 
Und falls es doch mal passieren sollte, haette das Spicy einen Daempfer mit ProPedal Funktion (die ich aber noch nie gebraucht habe und ich fahre gerne Uphill)

Ich wuerde mir also weniger Sorgen ums wippen machen, sondern eher fuer was du das Bike brauchst. Wie Papa schon gesagt hat kann man mit beiden Bikes wilde Sachen machen, aber offiziel ist das Zesty fuer All Mountain ausgelegt und somit sind (laut Hersteller) keine Spruenge drin(ist aber trotzdem machbar. Man hat aber bei einem Rahmenbruch keine Garantie mehr). Das Spicy hingegen ist mehr endurolastig aufgebaut und daher fuer Spruenge und wilde Downhills ausgelegt (fuer den Bikepark zugelassen ;D). Man kommt aber auch jeden Berg damit hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (9. März 2009)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Aber redenwir hier vom 314er bzw. 316er, 2009er Modell? Vllt. hab ich auch einfach Tomaten auf den Augen aber mir ist keine Propedal Funktion, sondern nur eine Rebound Verstellung aufgefallen. Und an der Gabel habe ich auch den Schalter fürs traveln vermisst. 
Ich bin 197 groß und wieg so 82 kg. 
Sprünge sollten für das Rad kein Problem Problem sein, ich bin zwar noch nicht höher als einen guten halben Meter gesprungen aber ich denke dass sich das in Zukunft ändern wird. 

Gruß Max


----------



## JansonJanson (9. März 2009)

die ProPedal findest erst ab dem 516er Modell ... 

und bin froh über die Travel - Funktion an meinem 516er macht doch Uphills von mehr als 500hm viel angenehmer ...


----------



## maxxmaxx (9. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> die ProPedal findest erst ab dem 516er Modell ...
> 
> und bin froh über die Travel - Funktion an meinem 516er macht doch Uphills von mehr als 500hm viel angenehmer ...



Genau das hab ich befürchtet, das 516er ist mir jedoch zu teuer, gibt es vllt. eine Möglichkeit die Gabel kostengünstig umzurüsten?


----------



## stefan'70 (9. März 2009)

hallo, fahre ein froggy 518, bin am überlegen mir mitte des jahres eine andere gabel zu zulegen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. März 2009)

Haste noch die 36er drin?


----------



## Cubereaction (9. März 2009)

mein spicy 516


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. März 2009)

Sehr geil 
wieviel hast du ungefähr investiert und wie viel kosten die Laufräder?
Max


----------



## lugggas (10. März 2009)

hallo, mal eine frage zum froggy.

hat doch ein 73er BB. also müsste das bei meiner stylo 2.2 oct bedeuten keinen distanzring. aber so schleift an der antriebsseite die schrauben des kleinen kettenblattes an der KF und an der linken seite der arm an der schraube für den zug. also trotzdem beide ringe verbauen??

Grüße

Lucas


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

In was für ein Innenlager hast du die Kurbel reingesteckt? In ein Shimano passen die nicht rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (10. März 2009)

na in das innenlager, dass mit in der Packung war


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

Oh ****...Ich Depp war beim Zesty/ Spicy Problem...
Wo hast du denn jetzt welchen Spacer verbaut?


----------



## lugggas (10. März 2009)

also beim alten war einer auf der antriebsseite, also hab ich da jetzt auch einen hin. denke mal wegen KF. Aber beim alten war auf der anderen seite keiner und gab trotzdem keine berührung mit der schraube.
Wenn ich den Arm gut 2-3 mm rausschraube, gehts.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

Was steht auf dem Lager drauf? Eigentlich hast du bisher alles richtig gemacht. der letzte Spacer wäre für eine BB-Umwerfermontage oder eine Kettenführung gedacht. Hast du ne KF dran? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## lugggas (10. März 2009)

ja is die original, also glaub truvativ ist das. also ohne den spacer gehts nicht, dann muss ich ihn wohl reinmachen. also mit 2 fahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

Nimm mal dein Innenlager, steck es zusammen und halte es neben dein Innenlager. So kannst du genau sehen, wieviel Platz du hast.
Irgendwas passt da nicht. Mach nix kaputt!
Auf deinem Lager sollte sowas draufstehen" 68-73 mm E-Type" oder sowas. Kannst du sowas finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (10. März 2009)

ja in der anleitung steht 68 bis 73, je nach breite eben eine bestimmte anzahl an spacer. ausbauen werde ich es morgen mal und neben das alte halten, sollten aber eigentlich identisch sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

Wenn du ein 73er gehäuse hast UND eine Kettenführung, dann brauchst du ein Innenlager mit der Aufschrift 73-E.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2009)

Cubereaction schrieb:


> mein spicy 516





das einzige was mich noch stören würde, sind die XT - Kurbeln, so als Tipp die Saint Kurbeln sind grad mal 180gr schwerer, und sooooo viel stylischer  , würd se mir sofort wieder dran machen ...


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> das einzige was mich noch stören würde, sind die XT - Kurbeln, so als Tipp die Saint Kurbeln sind grad mal 180gr schwerer, und sooooo viel stylischer  , würd se mir sofort wieder dran machen ...



Die neue Saint ist ganz nett, aber fuer den Preis/Gewicht im Verhaeltnis  zu "anscheinend" mehr Steifigkeit lohnt sich das nicht. Wenn dann eine schoene schwarze Raceface mit roten Kettenblaettern!

Am besten bei der XT bleiben, die reicht schon aus .


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Die gemessene Steifigkeit der neuen Saint liegt 29% über der aktuellen XT.


----------



## Asha'man (11. März 2009)

Für das Spicy wäre mir die Saint deutlich zu schwer. Würde auch bei der XT bleiben. Ist eine sehr gute Kurbel oder XTR. Nochmal leichter und etwas dunkler. Wenn schon ne XT drauf ist, würde ich die aber nicht gegen Aufpreis tauschen.


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

330â¬ fuer 29% mehr Steifigkeit pew pew, das ist exorbitant und dann noch dieses Gewicht :/


----------



## Asha'man (11. März 2009)

Die Saint ist richtig geil. Aber IMHO überteuert und eher was für Freerider, als für leichte Enduros. 180g woanders einsparen wird teuer.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2009)

also meine "alte" XT Kurbel hab ich verbogen, weiss zwar nicht wie, but i did it 
Mein Local Dealer hat auch gemeint, das er so was noch nie gehabt hat, aber naja ... 
Und bei mir muss das Spicy halt auch schon mal DH / FR strecken bewältigen, nen guter Test fürs ganze Bike wird sicher Port de Soleil werden dieses Jahr.

Da ich noch nie nen Gewichtstuning Fetischist war ... sind mir die 180gr auch egal, fahr ich eben die Saison Nobby´s vo/hi 

@Cubereaction: hast Du mal nachgewogen was der Gewichtsunterschied WHM776 zu den FR2350 ist ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

An ein Spicy muß die sicherlich auch nicht dran. An meinem Froggy aber möchte ich keine andere mehr haben. Und ne verbogene Kurbel geht ja noch. ich hab einige Jungs hier im shop gehabt, die vor allem alte Hollow I Kurbeln abgebrochen haben. Und das sieht mal in der Wade so richtig mies aus.

Vouilloz (sorry, schon wieder der...) fährt in seinem Zesty Carbonprototypen ne BOS Gabel, BOS Dämpfer und ne XTR Kurbel mir E13 Führung...Hält auch...ich denke aber mal, dass der die auch nicht selber bezahlen muß, wenn er sie geschrottet hat... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

So. Und jetzt mache ich das, was wir alle hassen: Ich setz mich auf meinen Frosch und verzieh mich in den Wald. Bis später dann...


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> So. Und jetzt mache ich das, was wir alle hassen: Ich setz mich auf meinen Frosch und verzieh mich in den Wald. Bis später dann...


Genau das gleiche mach ich jetzt mit meinem Spicy  
Viel Spass Papa


----------



## Cubereaction (11. März 2009)

@ Janson: 
sind die E2200, mir waren die FR2350 doch ein bissl zu teuer 
aber da ich es mit dem gewicht eh nicht so ernst nehme, hab ich auch noch nicht nachgewogen...

zum thema kurbel, würde ich wohl eher zur xtr tendieren, die find einfach nur hammer . nunja da wären wir aber wieder beim preis


----------



## petzl (11. März 2009)

Habe es jetzt endlich auch mal geschafft, dass ich von meinem Froggy Bilder mache.
Ist als Tourenfreerider gedacht und hat 17,1 kg.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Boah...ich seh aus wie Sau...Ich hab jetzt nen Schlammfrosch.


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Boah...ich seh aus wie Sau...Ich hab jetzt nen Schlammfrosch.



Dann ergings dir wie mir x)
Aber war eine schoene Tour


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Und ich war der einzige im Wald 
Und sooo schlimm wars gar nicht. N bischen Nieselregen is doch ganz klasse! Besser als 35 Grad und die Haut fällt dir vom Rücken...


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2009)

hört auf .. 
i will hier a raus *g*

aber morgen ganzen Tag frei ... stellt sich nur die Frage Atomik oder Spicy quälen... oder beide .. mal schauen


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Hab bis januar auch noch n Norco Six I gefahren. Bergauf lässte mit nem Lapierre einen klassischen FSR 4-Gelenker aber übel dastehen...18 Zentimeter FW und nix wackelt! dabei hab ich das auf ziemlich "weich" eingestellt. Und die BOS fahre ich mit der weichen Feder...bei 76 kg nackich, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2009)

Naja ... mein Atomik bergauf zu treten ist Mord  (knapp 19kg, DH Mud 3...)
im sitzen geht gar nix, zu unserer kleinen DH Strecke musst gut 200hm hoch, danach ist man warm


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

"Warm" ist der kleine Bruder von "Alle", oder? 
Ich hab eben 38 km getreten und das wäre mit meinem alten Speiseeis nicht so lustig gewesen. Mit dem SIX gings ganz gut...


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Für wie viel FW ist das Spicy eigentlich ausgelegt bzw. kann man das auch mit einer Doppelbrueckengabel austatten. Wuerde mich brennend interessieren , ob da die Garantie ueberhaupt noch überlebt ;D


So hier noch ein Bildchen nach der wunderschoenen Ausfahrt 






Btw.: Wie saeuberst du deinen Frosch eigentlich Papa? Alles Handarbeit, oder darf auch mal der Gartenschlauch ran. Ich habs naemlich vorher mit dem Gartenschlauch maltraetiert, aber mit ausgiebigem Sicherheitsabstand . Waere super, wenn du mir ein paar Tipps haettest bezueglich dem Reinigen ;D. Ist mein erstes Fully ;>


----------



## lugggas (11. März 2009)

so lager ist wieder ausgebaut.
aus der anleitung wird man allerdings nicht schlau, hier setzen sie 73 und 73 E gleich. Bei beiden einfach keine Spacer!?
Das alte Lager baut jedenfalls deutlich breiter.
Ohne Spacer kann ich die jedenfalls nicht fahren, müsste wenn dann sogar 3 verbauen. Aber dafür ist sie ja wohl nicht ausgelegt? 
Wird dann nichts mit der Stylo, oder? Allerdings will ich die alte auch nicht drinnen lassen, das Ding hat ~1400g.

Papa, hast du die saint 810 oder 815? die eine ist ja 73 und die andere 83.
Finde hier auch nichts, ob das 73E ist oder nicht.

Grüße
Lucas


----------



## moudi (11. März 2009)

Diese Lapierre gefallen mir immer mehr!!!
Ich glaub ich verkaufe mein speci Enduro und kauf mir ein Spicy


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Dein Speci wuerde ich aber auch nicht von der Bettkante stoßen . Sieht richtig schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Willkommen im Club...


----------



## Cubereaction (11. März 2009)

@ S1las: haste keinen aufkleber für die waschanleitung an deinem spicy kleben ;-P


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Für wie viel FW ist das Spicy eigentlich ausgelegt bzw. kann man das auch mit einer Doppelbrueckengabel austatten. Wuerde mich brennend interessieren , ob da die Garantie ueberhaupt noch überlebt ;D
> 
> 
> So hier noch ein Bildchen nach der wunderschoenen Ausfahrt
> ...



Doppelbrücke ist nicht drin. Die Belastungen der Rohre sind bei Doppelbrücken ganz anders und die Spicys sind dafür nicht ausgelegt.

Ich wasche mein Rad nie. Wasser ist schlecht. Wenns richtig übel war, bröckel ich den Dreck ab, nachdem er getrocknet ist. Wichtig ist nur, dass du die Gabel, den Dämpfer und den Antrieb sauber hast.

Kette niemals anrosten lassen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Cubereaction schrieb:


> @ S1las: haste keinen aufkleber für die waschanleitung an deinem spicy kleben ;-P



"NICHT SCHLEUDERN" find ich super


----------



## Cubereaction (11. März 2009)




----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Doppelbrücke ist nicht drin. Die Belastungen der Rohre sind bei Doppelbrücken ganz anders und die Spicys sind dafür nicht ausgelegt.
> 
> Ich wasche mein Rad nie. Wasser ist schlecht. Wenns richtig übel war, bröckel ich den Dreck ab, nachdem er getrocknet ist. Wichtig ist nur, dass du die Gabel, den Dämpfer und den Antrieb sauber hast.
> 
> Kette niemals anrosten lassen!



Waeren 180 FW noch drin (z.B eine BOS *hust*) 

Wie broeckelst du den dann ab O.O? Mit einem trockenen Lappen? An die meisten Stellen kommt man doch gar nicht ran. Schaltwertk und Co muessen doch immer Tiptop sauber sein, sonst muckt meine Schaltung immer auf S.S


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Vouilloz (oh Mann! schon wieder!!!) fährt in einem 2010er Zesty Prototyp eine BOS N´dee. Allerdings sah die mir nach 16 cm FW aus. Gut möglich, dass die für ihren Lieblingstester eine runtergetravelt haben.  Ich denke schon, dass das hinhaut . Auch mit 18 cm. Musst aber nen SEHR flachen Steuersatz finden. Sonst versaust du dir die Geo.

Von Park Tool gibts richtig gute Bürsten. 
Gucki mal da:
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=8&item=GSC-1

Und zum schmieren nehm ich Oil of Rohloff....da heißt wirklich so...


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. März 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt endlich auch mal geschafft, dass ich von meinem Froggy Bilder mache.
> Ist als Tourenfreerider gedacht und hat 17,1 kg.


... und ne richtige Männergabel... Würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Vielen Dank Papa 
die Buerste sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Die wird auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Hab mir gestern die weiche (55-65 kg) Feder eingebaut, obwohl ich 76 wiege. Jetzt ist alles gut.
Echt n fettes Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Papa
> die Buerste sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Die wird auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt



Kannst ja sagen, dass Papa will, dass du dir ne Zahnbürste kaufst...


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Hehe, das muss leider noch ein bisschen warten ;P, aber wenn die Zeit gekommen ist werde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine zulegen ^^


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (11. März 2009)

Öhm...mal ne ganz andere Frage...
Passt von der Optik n fullface un ne DH-Jacke zu nem spicy?
Sicherheit geht vor..iss kla...aber wollt mal posten wie ihr das seht?!

G. L.P


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Hä?
Willste ne Styleberatung?
Da halte ich mich raus. Ich kann nur Technik. Ich bin nicht mal farbsicher!


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (11. März 2009)

Ok...anders rumm gefragt *grins*
Wer trägtn alles ne DH-Jacky un fullface beim Spicy-Riden?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

ich nich...


----------



## FLAT (11. März 2009)

Noch mal zum Thema waschen:

Ich habe meine Bikes bisher eigentlich immer mit einem Tapezierpinsel und einem Eimer Spüliwasser (wenig Spüli) sauber gemacht und nachher wieder alles schön geschmiert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Lass das Spüli weg. damit versaust du dir die Bremsbeläge und der Antrieb verseift (klingt logisch...;-))
Es gibt n super Reinigungszeug von Finish Line oder von Hope (Shit Shifter) kostet so um die 8 Euro pro Liter. Damit kannste den groben Dreck beseitigen.


----------



## lugggas (11. März 2009)

so fehler ist gefunden.

Bis auf den Vorbau erstmal fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (11. März 2009)

Hallo ihr Lapierre fahrer,

bin seit Montag auch stolzer besitzer eines Froggys und muss sagen, es lässt sich sogar super angenehm ne Tour fahren. Hätte ich garnicht gedacht und der Hinterbau funktioniert einfach traumhaft, viel besser als beim 08er Stinky.

Muss Lapierre echt mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen... 

Gruß


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Öhm...mal ne ganz andere Frage...
> Passt von der Optik n fullface un ne DH-Jacke zu nem spicy?
> Sicherheit geht vor..iss kla...aber wollt mal posten wie ihr das seht?!
> 
> G. L.P



hab kein Spicy, aber auf meinem Hardtail trag ich beides im Bikepark, wenn möglich.

aber hier ist auch eindeutig n fullface fahrer auf dem bild zu sehn http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Bikepark ist ja ok, aber bei Touren geht das gar nicht...Oder du stirbst den Schwitztod...


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (11. März 2009)

Kommt auf die Belüftung an,papa
Bin mit ner DH-jacky gute 2300 hm gefahren..problemslos..und das im Hochsommer


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2009)

Wenn´s Spaß macht...


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (11. März 2009)

das hat es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (11. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Naja ... mein Atomik bergauf zu treten ist Mord  (knapp 19kg, DH Mud 3...)
> im sitzen geht gar nix, zu unserer kleinen DH Strecke musst gut 200hm hoch, danach ist man warm



wo is denn eure "kleine DH Strecke"?


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

Also: Ich fahr ein Spicy und habe auf meinen Rucksack immer einen Fullface geschnallt. Falls eine anspruchsvolle Passage kommt wird der FullFace abgeschnallt und aufgezogen. Sicherheit geht vor, auch auf einem Spicy .


----------



## eL (12. März 2009)

Man luggas jetz kann ich mich den ganzen tach nich mehr richtig konzentrieren.

wirklich ne heiße kiste

lasst ihr die oro´s an euren enduros eigentlich drann oder sollte man besser hochrüsten auf ne gute 4 kolben bremse. Hab nur erfahrungen mit den Hope modellen bis 2003 also mini und M4 mit großen scheiben. ne m4 wäre vorhanden nur 6 loch scheiben bräuchte ich neu. Ich find die oros ja etwas fragile.


----------



## S1las (12. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Man luggas jetz kann ich mich den ganzen tach nich mehr richtig konzentrieren.
> 
> wirklich ne heiße kiste
> 
> lasst ihr die oro´s an euren enduros eigentlich drann oder sollte man besser hochrüsten auf ne gute 4 kolben bremse. Hab nur erfahrungen mit den Hope modellen bis 2003 also mini und M4 mit großen scheiben. ne m4 wäre vorhanden nur 6 loch scheiben bräuchte ich neu. Ich find die oros ja etwas fragile.



Bin auch schon am ueberlegen ob ich auf die neuen avid Elixir umsteige, die sollen anscheinend richtig schoen Biss haben . Die Oro K18, die ich an meinem 516er hab zieht leider nicht so schoen


----------



## zabone (12. März 2009)

Ich hab die Oro´s auch grad verbannt und jetzt ne neue Hope Tech M4 (vom Papa ) dran. Hat nen guten Biss und lässt sich super dosieren. Und die Optik is ja mal der Oberhammer


----------



## JansonJanson (12. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Bin auch schon am ueberlegen ob ich auf die neuen avid Elixir umsteige, die sollen anscheinend richtig schoen Biss haben . Die Oro K18, die ich an meinem 516er hab zieht leider nicht so schoen



Bin auch am überlegen 
würden auch optisch top passen, mich nervt es das die Druckpunktsverstellung meiner k24 net so funktz wie diese sollte. Es wird die Tage am Vorderrad-Geber mal ne Membran getauscht, da es unter der Bremse freucht wird, wenn ich mal die Bremse über nacht mit Kabelbinder "Dauerbelaste" ... mal schauen was dabei raus kommt


----------



## Asha'man (12. März 2009)

Meine K18 am Froggy funktioniert (bislang) super. Druckpunkt weit weg vom Lenker und gut dosierbar. Bremsleistung mit 203/203mm Scheiben sehr gut und Dosierbarkeit ebenfalls. Dazu wiegt sie nix.

Die K24 am Zesty regt mich dagegen nur noch auf. Druckpunkt sehr nahe am Lenker. Außerdem wandert er. Die hintere habe ich bereits dreimal beim Service gehabt und die bekommen es nicht hin. Ansonsten wäre ich mit der auch zufrieden sogar mit 180/160mm völlig ausreichend. Nur in den Alpen auf sehr sehr steiler und langer Abfahrt, wo Bremse mal kurz öffnen nicht so einfach ist musste ich Pausen machen. Das ist aber auch ok bei der Scheibengröße. Dafür wiegt der Kram nix.  Druckpunktverstellung brauche ich nicht, zumindest nicht wenn ich zwischen sehr nah am Lenker und sehr sehr nah am Lenker wählen kann. Dann ist der Verstellhebel eh immer auf Anschlag.


----------



## runterwetzer (12. März 2009)

Die K18 an meinem Froggy läßt auch keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## S1las (12. März 2009)

Also meine K18 macht in letzter Zeit immer wieder einen Rebell, der Druckpunkt wandert zwischendurch immer wieder gen Lenker und pendelt sich waehrend der Fahrt wieder  zum Lenker weg ein. Sehr irritierend und auch teilweise sehr gefaehrlich. War bei einem Powerslide noch an den lenkernahen Druckpunkt gewoehnt und bin voll in die Eisen und ploetzlich hauts mir das Hinterrad voll aus der Bahn S.S.


----------



## Nicolai1973 (12. März 2009)

Hola,
bin 1,85m groß und interessiere mich für das Lapierre Froggy 518 in Size L - 48cm.
Wer hat ein Foto davon oder kann eines posten?
Also nicht die Standardbilder von lapierre.com oder so.
Sondern wen einer von Euch eins hat. DIe händler haben meistens nur den kleinen Rahmen da thanx.

Und seit Ihr mit der Bremse zufrieden? Die Formula? FORMULA ORO K18?

VG und Danke
ANdreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. März 2009)

Nicolai1973 schrieb:


> Hola,
> bin 1,85m groß und interessiere mich für das Lapierre Froggy 518 in Size L - 48cm.
> Wer hat ein Foto davon oder kann eines posten?
> Also nicht die Standardbilder von lapierre.com oder so.
> ...



Hab ein 318 in 48 und meine Digi hier. Was willste denn genau sehen? ich kipps dir das. Posten geht aber erst heute abend. Hab mein Kabel vergessen....


----------



## Nicolai1973 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
Super. Danke. am besten ein KOmplettbild.
Und dann wie der Bereich vorne am Steuerrohr und im
Bereich Sitzrohr aussieht. Ist da eine Strebe usw.

[email protected]


Thanx.

VG
ANdreas 




Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ein 318 in 48 und meine Digi hier. Was willste denn genau sehen? ich kipps dir das. Posten geht aber erst heute abend. Hab mein Kabel vergessen....


----------



## S1las (12. März 2009)

zwei Seiten vor dieser hier kannst du ein paar Bilder vom Froggy anschauen bis Papa dir die gewuenschten Bilder bereitstellt. Dann musst du nicht allzu lange schmachten . Sind Bilder von einem 718er, sorry hab ich verpennt.


----------



## Asha'man (12. März 2009)

@Silas: Luft in der Leitung. Mit ein paar Mal pumpen am Hebel wandert der Druckpunkt zurück. Musst du entlüften. Bei meinem Zesty kann ich nur alle 2 Wochen entlüften...die Bremse geht jetzt nochmal zum Service denke ich.
@Nicolai: Bilder vom 518 in L findest du auch in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. März 2009)

Nicolai1973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Super. Danke. am besten ein KOmplettbild.
> Und dann wie der Bereich vorne am Steuerrohr und im
> Bereich Sitzrohr aussieht. Ist da eine Strebe usw.
> ...



Ok. Hab ich.

Um 21 Uhr ist das online.


----------



## S1las (12. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Silas: Luft in der Leitung. Mit ein paar Mal pumpen am Hebel wandert der Druckpunkt zurück. Musst du entlüften. Bei meinem Zesty kann ich nur alle 2 Wochen entlüften...die Bremse geht jetzt nochmal zum Service denke ich.
> @Nicolai: Bilder vom 518 in L findest du auch in meiner Galerie.



Danke werds mal probieren bzw. probieren lassen S.S.
Ich hab gehoert man kann das auch selber machen, aber man braucht dafuer auch wieder spezielles "Werkzeug" und natuerlich die noetige Erfahrung *hust*.


----------



## Asha'man (12. März 2009)

Du brauchst das Entlüftungskit. Bestehend aus zwei Spritzen plus Anschlüssen und Dot 5.1 Flüssigkeit (fieses Zeug).
Durch den kleinen integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter ist das Entlüften der Oro nicht ganz einfach. Aber wirklich schwer ist es auch nicht. Gibt eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung von Formula und sogar Video Dokus im Netz. Schau mal auf der frosthelm (frosthelm.de?) Seite.


----------



## S1las (12. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Entlüftungskit. Bestehend aus zwei Spritzen plus Anschlüssen und Dot 5.1 Flüssigkeit (fieses Zeug).
> Durch den kleinen integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter ist das Entlüften der Oro nicht ganz einfach. Aber wirklich schwer ist es auch nicht. Gibt eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung von Formula und sogar Video Dokus im Netz. Schau mal auf der frosthelm (frosthelm.de?) Seite.


Super. Das ist echt nich so schwer, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab. Werde es echt mal selber versuchen


----------



## Nicolai1973 (12. März 2009)

Hei,
welche Größe ist das? 43 oder 48?
VG
ANdreas 



petzl schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt endlich auch mal geschafft, dass ich von meinem Froggy Bilder mache.
> Ist als Tourenfreerider gedacht und hat 17,1 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (12. März 2009)

Es ist ein S, also 43. Beim 48er hast Du zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr eine freiliegende Querverstrebung (praktisch ein weiteres kurzes Rohrstück).


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (12. März 2009)

Also ich bin mit meiner Oro K18 am Zesty bisher superzufrieden. Wüsste nicht, wozu ich den Druckpunkt verstellen sollte. Hatte vor dem Kauf mal aufgrund theoretischer Überlegungen erwogen, stattdessen 'ne Elixir zu nehmen. Nun will ich die Oro nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. März 2009)

Nochmal zurück zu der Formula K18,
ich hab im Netz überwiegend gutes gelesen, doch ein Freund hat die Bremse am Rad, da find ich die irgendwie schwammig und der Druckpunkt ist nicht so klar, im Laden meinte man zu mir, dass die Formulas mit den besten Druckpunkt haben.
Könnte man wenn die Bremse zu heiß wird in den Alpen, was Wasser drüber kippen oder verzieht die sich dann?

Gruß Max


----------



## Asha'man (12. März 2009)

Wenn sie zu heiss wird, dann lässt du die Finger von der Bremse und wartest oder noch besser rollst durch die Gegend, wenn möglich.


----------



## petzl (12. März 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zu der Formula K18,
> ich hab im Netz überwiegend gutes gelesen, doch ein Freund hat die Bremse am Rad, da find ich die irgendwie schwammig und der Druckpunkt ist nicht so klar, im Laden meinte man zu mir, dass die Formulas mit den besten Druckpunkt haben.
> Könnte man wenn die Bremse zu heiß wird in den Alpen, was Wasser drüber kippen oder verzieht die sich dann?
> 
> Gruß Max



Hi Max,

wenn Dir vom Gefühl die Bremse nicht gefällt, dann laß Dir auch nicht einreden, dass die Bremse für Dich passt. Gerade bei Bremsen spielen persönliche Vorlieben eine große Rolle. Es gibt wohl auch nicht den besten Druckpunkt. Manche mögens eher weich, die anderen hart. Bei meiner Gustl ist der ganze Hebelweg Druckpunkt. Vielen wäre das zu schwammig. Ich mag es aber so, da sich die Bremse daduch super dosieren läßt. Wenn Du in den Alpen eher gemäßigt fährst und nicht allzu schwer bist, dann reicht wahrscheinlich die K18. Wenn Du mehr Reserven willst, dann würde ich eher zu einer Bremse ala Saint oder Code tendieren. Wenn Du mehr Geld ausgeben willst, dann sind auch die Hope super Bremsen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. März 2009)

so teuer sind die hope gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. März 2009)

Nicolai1973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Super. Danke. am besten ein KOmplettbild.
> Und dann wie der Bereich vorne am Steuerrohr und im
> Bereich Sitzrohr aussieht. Ist da eine Strebe usw.
> ...




So sieht der Bock in 48 in echt aus...


----------



## Nicolai1973 (13. März 2009)

@ Papa Midnight.
THANX:
Jetzt wird das gute Stück heute bestellt.
Mal schauen. Entweder 518er und die Bremse wechseln.
Oder das 718 Sondermodell. Depends on the Price.
Danke für die Antworten und Fotos.

VG
ANdreas


----------



## blindmankills (13. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. des Hinterreifens in einen Spicy.
Passt in den Rahmen ein Muddy Mary 2.5?

Fahre gerade einen Maxxis Minion in 2.5 und da die doch ziemlich schmal bauen, ist die Frage wie die Schwalbe "ausfallen".

Noch zu einem anderen Problem. Gerade wollte ich eine KeFu montieren da sind mir die Kratzer im Tretlagerbereich aufgefallen.
Und zwar kommen diese vom kleinsten Kettenblatt, welches am Rahmen geschleift hat. Nun bin ich ein bisschen ratlos, denn die verwendete Kurbel ist eine Shimano XT HT2 (Jahr 07,also die ältere) welche ja normalerweise passen sollte. Gibt es hierbei etwas besonderes zu beachten bzw wie groß ist der Abstand normalerweise?

Hier die Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/302382
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/302380

VG
Thomas


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. März 2009)

Sieht ja schei55e aus...
Möglicherweise kannst du ein bischen die zapfen des kleinsten Kettenblatts abfeilen. Die erfüllen eh keinen Zweck...


----------



## blindmankills (13. März 2009)

Das ist mir auch als erstes eingefallen, aber das kann es ja normalerweise auch nicht sein.
Gibt es denn Unterschiede zwischen den 07er und 08er Kurbeln bzw. Kettenblättern?

Wenn ich dir Kurbel im Stand drehe, schleift nichts. Denke mal nur bei hohen Belastungen. Ist nichts über das bekannt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. März 2009)

Jupp. Die gibts. Da geht es ausschliesslich im die mittleren Kettenblätter und deren Aufnahmen. Dein 316 hatte vorher ja ne andere Kurbel. Hast du die noch? Dann kannst du da ja mal eben messen, ob es einen Unterschied gibt. Ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen...


----------



## blindmankills (13. März 2009)

nee habe ich nicht mehr. Aber en Kumpel hat noch die alte drin. Bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. März 2009)

Bisher hat es ja nur den Lack erwischt. Das geht ja noch. Trotzdem: Mess das nach! Bevor es schlimmer wird muß eine Lösung her!


----------



## svensonn (13. März 2009)

@ blindmankills

das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich auch an meinem 316 ´08, das "Problem" war bei allen Spicys ´08 mit der XT- Kurbel, wir haben alle dem kleinen Kettenblatt die "Flügel" gestutzt, dann läuft alles reibungsfrei.
Bei der ´09er Serie ist das kein Problem mehr, Lapierre hat die Kritik dankbar aufgenommen ;-)
Morgen darf es wieder einmal in die Freiewildbahn raus, musste leider im Keller bleiben und ist jetzt total eifersüchtig auf seinen grünen Stallgenossen ;-)
hoffe es ist mir nicht zu sehr böse, dass es mich morgen abwirft....


----------



## lugggas (13. März 2009)

ich ziehe morgen mal eine muddy mary 2.5 hinten drauf, werde dann berichten!
grüße
Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan'70 (14. März 2009)

hallo, wer hat schon seine erfahrrung mit einem Truvativ - Hammerschmidt getriebe im harten bike einsatz gemacht?? 
bin am überlegen mir eine an mein froggy zu schrauben!!
da sie aber alles andere als preiswert ist, wollt ich mir vorher ein paar infos einholen!!
auf der staße bin ich sie selbst kurz gefahren, war schon nicht schlecht, da man sein
komplettes ritzel hinten in beiden gängen fahren kann ohne seine kette zu killen!!
aber wie ist die funktion bei dreck, staub und über stock und stein...?????


----------



## S1las (14. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich letztens nicht verhoert habe, kann aber gut sein, ist die Hammerschmidt doch nur bei der Limited Froggy 718er Version enthalten und kann bei den anderen Modellen nicht nachgeruestet werden, da die widerum ein eingepresstes Lager (kein Schraublager) haben. Oder ?


----------



## stefanstumpf (14. März 2009)

Hi Zusammen
hab ja leider auf meine Frage vom 08.03. noch keine Antworten bekommen, das war keine Verarsche oder so..hat jemand das Froggy schon mal mit 14 kg als Superenduro aufgebaut, oder drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. März 2009)

@ Papa Midnight

bzgl der Hammerschmidt

ist es möglich die an einen normalen Froggy Rahmen zu montieren? 

Kann man den Rahmen, welcher all inclusive mit Hammerschmidt verkauft wird, auch einzeln erwerben?

vielen dank


----------



## svensonn (14. März 2009)

@Speziazlizt

ja, die Hammerschmidt kann an jeden Froggy Rahmen gebaut werden.

Der Rahmen des Froggy LTD. ist der 718 Rahmen den man einzeln erwerben kann.


----------



## S1las (14. März 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt
> 
> ja, die Hammerschmidt kann an jeden Froggy Rahmen gebaut werden.
> 
> Der Rahmen des Froggy LTD. ist der 718 Rahmen den man einzeln erwerben kann.




Uehhh, warum muss das Spicy bloss ein eingepresstes Lager haben grml


----------



## svensonn (14. März 2009)

@stefanstumpf

ja, wenn man will kann man das schon tun............, macht aber eher wenig Sinn, denn dann wird es doch sehr eingeschränkt in der Pistenwahl.
Mein Froggy wog 14,8 kg mit Fox Van, mit der Float wären da nochmal ca. 200g drin gewesen und von den Reifen her, Big Betty Tubeless, auf Nobby Nic, wären noch mal ca. 400 g machbar gewesen also 14,2 kg.
Der Grip und die Stabilität eines leichteren Reifens, wie der Nobby Nic, beschränken aber, wie schon gesagt, die Trailwahl.
Leichtere Laufräder als der Crossmax SX oder der EX1750, sind sicherlich nicht sehr sinvoll wegen der Bruchgefahr beim ausnutzen des vollen Federwegs zum Beispiel bei Drops oder Treppen.
Machbar ist alles, aber ob es Sinn macht, und ob der Geldbeutel dick genug ist, ist die Frage.


----------



## Trio33 (14. März 2009)

Kann die Syntace P6 Stütze als Alternative zur standardmäßig verbauten Stütze am Zesty 314 verwendet werden - reicht die Verschiebung nach hinten - oder sollte zur gekröpften Thomson gegriffen werden?
Auf der Standardstütze ist der Sattel 1 Strich = ca. 1cm (0-Marke) nach vorne gerückt eingestellt.


----------



## Flatburns (15. März 2009)

Von Papa : "Du hast ja beim kauf ne kleine Flasche mit Lack bekommen. Damit kriegste einige von den Macken weg."[/QUOTE]

Aber nur beim 718, oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (15. März 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @ blindmankills
> 
> das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich auch an meinem 316 ´08, das "Problem" war bei allen Spicys ´08 mit der XT- Kurbel, wir haben alle dem kleinen Kettenblatt die "Flügel" gestutzt, dann läuft alles reibungsfrei.
> Bei der ´09er Serie ist das kein Problem mehr, Lapierre hat die Kritik dankbar aufgenommen ;-)
> ...




Will das mal kurz aufgreifen 
hab jetzt an meinem Spicy die Saint Kurbel verbaut, hab aber die "alten" Ritzel genommen, nicht die neuen der Saint Kurbel. Kann es sein, dass die Kette, wenn auf dem kleinen KB, am großen KB schleift ? Beim fahren merk ich es nicht so sehr, jedoch wenn im Montageständer bzw. aufm Boden. Wenn ich im kleinen KB leicht anders rum drehe z.b. zum ölen der Kette, schleift die Kette. Das einzige wo es sein kann, ist das andere KB.
Welche "Flügel" meinst Du ?

greets


----------



## blindmankills (15. März 2009)

mit Flügel meint er die Innenseite des KB, wo es an die Kurbel geschraubt wird. Diese laufen ziemlich nah an dem Tretlager, sodass es dort machmal schleift.


----------



## blindmankills (15. März 2009)

@Svensonn
Was ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden habe.
Du hattest das Problem auch mit deiner 08er XT Kurbel. Nur wurde die doch auch schon bei den Standardräder von Lapierre verbaut?!
Bei den 09er Modellen wäre das Problem behoben..hat Lapierre das Innenlager im Durchmesser verringert oder wie?


----------



## stefanstumpf (15. März 2009)

@svensonn

Hi und danke für die Antwort. Der Einsatzzweck ist ja in meiner Vision die eines Enduro, bloß hardcore. Und die Nobby Nics schränken den nicht so ein. Ich fahr die Dinger auch. Haben mich noch nie enttäuscht.

Grüße


----------



## svensonn (15. März 2009)

@blindmankills
ja die XT wurde serienmäßig verbaut, und wir haben alle kleine Kettenblätter die "Flügel" gestutzt.
Bei den ´09ern ist das Problem durch eine dünnere Wandung des Tretlagergehäuses minimiert, d.h. bis jetzt hatten wir noch keine Probleme bei den ´09er Spicys.


----------



## FLAT (15. März 2009)

@Flatburns:

dein Froggy ist weiss, das gibt's im Baumarkt im 10l Eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (15. März 2009)

so ich bin jetz auch lapierre fahrer ....soweit is alles top bis auf die formula the one.....die bremse hat einen gigantischen leerweg bis was passiert....und wenn ich 2-3mal schnell hintereinander pumpe wird der leerweg geringer...vor und hinten sind identisch....hab ich jetz schon im neuzustand luft im system oder is das was anderes .wenn ich bis jetz luft in der bremse hatte war nur der druck punkt schwanig. bei der the one is das nicht wenn ich 2-3 mal gepumpt hab wird er bock hart so wie es sein soll.betätige ich den hebel dann mal 10 sec nicht hab ich wieder den gigantischen leerweg bis fast an den lenker.habt ihr ne lösung???


----------



## S1las (15. März 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so ich bin jetz auch lapierre fahrer ....soweit is alles top bis auf die formula the one.....die bremse hat einen gigantischen leerweg bis was passiert....und wenn ich 2-3mal schnell hintereinander pumpe wird der leerweg geringer...vor und hinten sind identisch....hab ich jetz schon im neuzustand luft im system oder is das was anderes .wenn ich bis jetz luft in der bremse hatte war nur der druck punkt schwanig. bei der the one is das nicht wenn ich 2-3 mal gepumpt hab wird er bock hart so wie es sein soll.betätige ich den hebel dann mal 10 sec nicht hab ich wieder den gigantischen leerweg bis fast an den lenker.habt ihr ne lösung???



Das gleiche habe ich auch bei meiner K18. Lasse sie die Tage mal entlueften. 
Wenn das Bike noch neuwertig ist wuerde ich zum Haendler gehen und entlueften lassen. Duerften fuer dich eigentlich keine Kosten anfallen. 

Hoffe fuer meinen Teil das sich das Problem durch das Entlueften endlich erledigt .


----------



## Flatburns (15. März 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so ich bin jetz auch lapierre fahrer ....soweit is alles top bis auf die formula the one.....die bremse hat einen gigantischen leerweg bis was passiert....und wenn ich 2-3mal schnell hintereinander pumpe wird der leerweg geringer...vor und hinten sind identisch....hab ich jetz schon im neuzustand luft im system oder is das was anderes .wenn ich bis jetz luft in der bremse hatte war nur der druck punkt schwanig. bei der the one is das nicht wenn ich 2-3 mal gepumpt hab wird er bock hart so wie es sein soll.betätige ich den hebel dann mal 10 sec nicht hab ich wieder den gigantischen leerweg bis fast an den lenker.habt ihr ne lösung???



Also ich würde schwer auf Luft im System tippen.


----------



## Flatburns (15. März 2009)

FLAT schrieb:


> @Flatburns:
> 
> dein Froggy ist weiss, das gibt's im Baumarkt im 10l Eimer



Das Froggy muß sowieso leiden, als Freerider. Um das bischenLack gehts nicht. Mich hätte nur interessiert ob das zum Rahmenkit exklusiv ist.
Die 318er Farbe kannst auch nicht an jeder Ecke kaufen.


----------



## lugggas (15. März 2009)

also bei mir war n bisschen 318er lack dabei...


----------



## Asha'man (15. März 2009)

Lack kann ich jetzt auch gebrauchen. Einen richtig dicken Abplatzer am Unterrohr. Natürlich direkt neben der Schutzfolie und der geht teilweise sogar unter die Folie. 2cm Durchmesser...sehr übles Teil...ob was gegen geflogen ist oder obs von nem Sturz war?! Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> 
> bzgl der Hammerschmidt
> 
> ...



Der Froggy 718 Rahmen entspricht vollkommen dem Froggy limited Rahmen. Lediglich die Führung unter dem Oberrohr ist am Rahmenkit nicht vorhanden. Auch der farbton ist ein wenig anders. Das Innenlager ist identisch. BSA Gewinde uns somit Hammerschmidt tauglich. Wir haben den Rahmen schon mit Hammerschmidt verbaut. Kein Problem.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Lack kann ich jetzt auch gebrauchen. Einen richtig dicken Abplatzer am Unterrohr. Natürlich direkt neben der Schutzfolie und der geht teilweise sogar unter die Folie. 2cm Durchmesser...sehr übles Teil...ob was gegen geflogen ist oder obs von nem Sturz war?! Keine Ahnung.



Tach Großer!
Welche Farbe brauchste denn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Von Papa : "Du hast ja beim kauf ne kleine Flasche mit Lack bekommen. Damit kriegste einige von den Macken weg."



Aber nur beim 718, oder wie?[/QUOTE]

Die ist eigentlich im Lieferumfang eines jeden Rades dabei.


----------



## Asha'man (15. März 2009)

Hallo Micha! 

Na, weiss natürlich.  Ich schau mir den aber nochmal genauer an und mach nen Foto.

Grüße nach BF,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so ich bin jetz auch lapierre fahrer ....soweit is alles top bis auf die formula the one.....die bremse hat einen gigantischen leerweg bis was passiert....und wenn ich 2-3mal schnell hintereinander pumpe wird der leerweg geringer...vor und hinten sind identisch....hab ich jetz schon im neuzustand luft im system oder is das was anderes .wenn ich bis jetz luft in der bremse hatte war nur der druck punkt schwanig. bei der the one is das nicht wenn ich 2-3 mal gepumpt hab wird er bock hart so wie es sein soll.betätige ich den hebel dann mal 10 sec nicht hab ich wieder den gigantischen leerweg bis fast an den lenker.habt ihr ne lösung???



Schau mal im DH 920 Fred. da gibts noch mehr davon.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Das Froggy muß sowieso leiden, als Freerider. Um das bischenLack gehts nicht. Mich hätte nur interessiert ob das zum Rahmenkit exklusiv ist.
> Die 318er Farbe kannst auch nicht an jeder Ecke kaufen.



Eine kleine Flasche (Nagellacksize) ist immer dabei.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hallo Micha!
> 
> Na, weiss natürlich.  Ich schau mir den aber nochmal genauer an und mach nen Foto.
> 
> ...



Hab ich, glaub ich, noch da. Ansonsten gibts bei Douglas nen lack, der exakt den gleichen Farbton hat. ich mail morgen mal, ob ich noch ne Flasche habe. Die schick ich dir dann eben runter.


----------



## Flatburns (15. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Eine kleine Flasche (Nagellacksize) ist immer dabei.



Danke Papa, dann muß ich meinen Händler mal darauf ansprechen.
Wenn's Lieferumfang ist...will ich's auch haben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Ich hab sowas auch schon mal vergessen. Aber bei Norco und Lapierre zB ist sowas immer mit drin. Sogar bei den günstigen Rädern.


----------



## Asha'man (15. März 2009)

@Papa: Hab ich nicht bekommen, das Fläschen.  Wie dem auch sei, danke für den Spitzenservice. Ich sag nicht nein, wenn du noch ein Fläschen für mich hast. 

Freu mich auf Winterberg. Hoffentlich gefällt mir die BOS nicht.  Ne, aber ne neue Gabel ist erstmal nicht drin. Totem Coil wäre sicher auch sehr nett im Froschy.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Wärest nicht der erste, der ne N´dee nachträglich eingepflanzt bekommt. Morgen bestell ich noch eine...haste den bericht in der BIKE gelesen? Normalerweise find ich die tests da nicht so dolle, aber die drei Sätze über die N´dee waren bezeichnend. "Keine der anderen Gabeln kommt an die N´dee heran" oder so ähnlich...Deswegen außerhalb der Wertung.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2009)

Der Rest war ja alles nur Luftzeug....+weniger Federweg...also gabs da auch nichts zu vergleichen.

G.


----------



## svensonn (15. März 2009)

@ papa
" "Keine der anderen Gabeln kommt an die N´dee heran" oder so ähnlich...Deswegen außerhalb der Wertung"
hiermit ist gemeint, dass die getesten Gabeln 160 mm und die BOS N´dee eben laut BIKE 177 mm Federweg hat.
Ein BIKE- Test wo mal nicht Äpfel und Birnen verglichen wurde, wie schon oft in den Biker- Bravos, deshalb blieb die BOS N´dee aussenvor. 
Da die meisten BIKE-Leser nicht mehr Federweg brauchen als 160 mm, und es ja noch die FREERIDE im selben Verlag gibt, wollten die Tester eben ein Teaser setzten auf den kommenden Gabel Test in der FREERIDE.....

Aber ich muss aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, die BOS N´dee ist jedes Gramm wert, was man mehr den Berg hochschleppen muss!!!

In ein französisches Bike gehört auch eine französische Gabel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

naja, 16 cm und so. Der Vergleich hinkt aber schon, da hast du recht. Ich hab mich beömmelt, wie kurz die bedienungsanleitung für die N´dee ist. lässt man die großen werbebilder weg, dann komme ich auf eine ganze Seite... da gibts andere, die kriegen 50 seiten voll.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Ich fahr das Ding übrigens auch bergauf. Is schon klasse, wie sich das Ding so macht, obwohl es dafür nicht unbedingt gebaut wurde.


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Van und das passt auch prima mit dem Hinterbau zusammen. Ich fahre hinten nicht zuuu weich und nutze vorne und hinten den gesamten Federweg. Vorspannung der Van ist allerdings komplett offen. Bin wohl zu leicht für die Federn. Im Aftermarket gibts ja noch Federn zur Gabel, bei der OEM leider nicht, sonst würde ich mal die weicheren testen.
Aber auch weil ich so zufrieden mit der Van bin, freue ich mich auf den Vergleich mit ner 180mm. Totem Coil oder N'Dee wären da sicher eine nette Referenz.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2009)

Jetzt is doch diese bekloppte N´dee tatsächlich ausverkauft. Gibt erst in zwei Wochen neue...7 Stück gibts in Deutschland. Ganz schön viele...


----------



## frankweber (16. März 2009)

.





@papa
Hätte gerne rote Zuhalter Unterrohr für dieses Bike und ein rotes Schaltauge

Gruß Frank


----------



## S1las (16. März 2009)

Nachdem ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt den dritten Schlauch fuer diesen  Monat in den Himmel geschickt hab, will ich nun auf tubeless Reifen mit Latexmilchfuellung umsteigen. Bisher bin ich die Fat Albert 2.3 gefahren und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, abgesehen von der Sache mit dem extrem hohen Schlauchverschleiss . Von daher meine Frage an euch: Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit UST-Bereifung "und" Latexmilchfuellung?
Welche Tubelessreifen koennt ihr mir empfehlen (Gewicht, Preis, Grip usw.)?
Ich fahre momentan den XT-Laufradsatz hinten und vorne, der standardgemaess von Lapierre beim 516er 08 verbaut wurde. 

Waere super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen koennte ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is in Mache


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2009)

@S1las: >2800km UST mit Milch auf dem Zesty und keinen Platten. Dazu kannst du mit weniger Druck fahren und hast mehr Grip. UST ist richtig nett. Einzig Reifen wechseln ist aufwendiger. Ich ziehe die Milch immer in eine Spritze und übernehme sie mit den neuen Reifen. Die alten reinige ich dann von restlicher und angetrockneter Milch.

Nobby Nic fahre ich im Sommer, Muddy Mary im Winter.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt den dritten Schlauch fuer diesen  Monat in den Himmel geschickt hab, will ich nun auf tubeless Reifen mit Latexmilchfuellung umsteigen. Bisher bin ich die Fat Albert 2.3 gefahren und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, abgesehen von der Sache mit dem extrem hohen Schlauchverschleiss . Von daher meine Frage an euch: Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit UST-Bereifung "und" Latexmilchfuellung?
> Welche Tubelessreifen koennt ihr mir empfehlen (Gewicht, Preis, Grip usw.)?
> Ich fahre momentan den XT-Laufradsatz hinten und vorne, der standardgemaess von Lapierre beim 516er 08 verbaut wurde.
> 
> Waere super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen koennte ;D



Fährst du eigentlich Durchschläge oder Durchstiche???
Und falls es Durchstiche sind...weißt du woher, weil wenns nur Dornen ala Brombeeren sind, dann lägs ja net am Reifen...und so.
Wollte nämlich als Tourenreifen auch den FA draufmachen.

G.


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2009)

Ein ordentlicher Durchschlag bei UST kann bedeuten, dass du den Reifen neu kaufen musst oder eben auch mit Schlauch fahren. Mir ist an den Michelin XCR Dry (beschis...Ã¤h bescheidener Pannenschutz) die Karkasse bei nem Durchschlag kaputt gegangen. Zu langsam einen Bunnyhop zwei Stufen hoch...hat's funktioniert? Hat nicht funktioniert. Und der 40â¬ Reifen war dahin. Vermissen tu ich die Reifen trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2009)

Asha...die XCR sind auch nix für dich...det weesste doch, wa?


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2009)

Jau. Waren auch nur drauf, weil meine NN nicht gekommen sind.  Wollte sie dann auf dem leichten LRS bei Marathons fahren, aber hab sie dann ja kaputt gemacht. Die XCR sind nichtmal besonders leicht. Rollen aber gut und auf trockenem Boden besserer Grip, als man denkt, wenn man sich das Profil ansieht. Jetzt sinds Racing Ralphs für Marathons.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2009)

Steht aber auch dry² drauf... (man beachte das Quadratzeichen!). Vielleicht soll das heißen, dass die bei allem anderen so gar nicht gehen? ;-) Wir bauen die hier fast immer runter. Zum Glück sind die 09 nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hallo Micha!
> 
> Na, weiss natürlich.  Ich schau mir den aber nochmal genauer an und mach nen Foto.
> 
> ...



Hab noch n Fläschchen mit deiner Farbe. Wohin solls gehen?


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2009)

Die Franzosen haben sich schon was dabei gedacht als die Dry zum Quadrat drauf geschrieben haben. Wenn die Reifen leichter wären, dann wären das meine Marathonreifen. So aber lieber RR.

Supercool.  Danke für das Fläschen. Hast du meine Adresse noch? Sonst PN ich die nochmal. Spitzenservice, wie von dir gewohnt.


----------



## zabone (16. März 2009)

@ S1las

Ich fahr die neuen Fat Albert Front und Rear UST in 2,4 und bin sehr zufrieden. Super Grip (asolut kein Vergleich zu den Mountain King die original drauf waren) keine Panne bisher, Gewicht: nicht grad die leichtesten (je 960g) Preis: beide zusammen ~80  + Versand in der Bucht.

Meine 2. Wahl wären die Nobby Nic´s in 2,4 UST gewesen, sind leichter aber ich denke die fetten Alberts stecken noch en bisschen mehr wech.

Fahre die FA übrigens ohne Milch auf Crossmax SX, muss halt alle paar Tage mal nachpumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (16. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bei der letzten Ausfahrt den dritten Schlauch fuer diesen Monat in den Himmel geschickt hab, will ich nun auf tubeless Reifen mit Latexmilchfuellung umsteigen. Bisher bin ich die Fat Albert 2.3 gefahren und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, abgesehen von der Sache mit dem extrem hohen Schlauchverschleiss . Von daher meine Frage an euch: Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit UST-Bereifung "und" Latexmilchfuellung?
> Welche Tubelessreifen koennt ihr mir empfehlen (Gewicht, Preis, Grip usw.)?
> Ich fahre momentan den XT-Laufradsatz hinten und vorne, der standardgemaess von Lapierre beim 516er 08 verbaut wurde.
> 
> Waere super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen koennte ;D


 

Probier ruhig auch mal mit Reifen, die nicht für Ust ausgelegt sind aber Reserven haben ( keine  extrem Leichten wie NN oder Mountain King) Ich habe letztes Jahr einige Tausend Kilometer mit Rubber Queen und mit Maxxis Ardent auf dem Spicy zurückgelegt ( tubeless montiert mit Milch) - komplett ohne einen Platten überwiegend auf ruppigstem Gelände.

Der Gripp ist  m. Erachtens noch besser als mit den normalen Tubeless Varianten.
Der Reifenpreis ist günstiger.
und die Montage geht leichter, da die Reifenflanken weicher sind.

Du brauchst allerdings erstmal ein bisschen Geduld bis die richtig dicht sind  ( Ich häng das Bike auf den Montageständer und dreh immer mal wieder die Räder) und am besten ein abschraubbares Ventil, wo die Milch mit einer Spritze eingefüllt wird.


----------



## frankweber (16. März 2009)

zabone schrieb:


> @ S1las
> 
> Ich fahr die neuen Fat Albert Front und Rear UST in 2,4 und bin sehr zufrieden. Super Grip (asolut kein Vergleich zu den Mountain King die original drauf waren) keine Panne bisher, Gewicht: nicht grad die leichtesten (je 960g) Preis: beide zusammen ~80  + Versand in der Bucht.
> 
> ...


 Wenn Du etwas milch reintust brauchst Du nicht mehr nachpumpen


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben sich schon was dabei gedacht als die Dry zum Quadrat drauf geschrieben haben. Wenn die Reifen leichter wären, dann wären das meine Marathonreifen. So aber lieber RR.
> 
> Supercool.  Danke für das Fläschen. Hast du meine Adresse noch? Sonst PN ich die nochmal. Spitzenservice, wie von dir gewohnt.



Brauch nur ne aktuelle Lieferadresse. Flasche is n Geschenk des Hauses.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. März 2009)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr von den MK 2.4er auf die Fat Albert ´08er UST umgestiegen.
Hab die MK nicht dicht bekommen, bzw. hatten schnell Löcher drin. Habe das ganze auch ohne Tubeless Milch probiert weil ich sehr oft die Reifen gewechselt habe.
Zur Zeit fahre ich die Kombo MK/FA - vo/hi ... wieder ohne Milch, werde ich aber bald mal nachholen und dann schauen ... 
Grip mit dem FA / FA war immer gut, hab aber leider auch nicht nen Vergleich. Die ´08er FA musstest aber immer mit gut 0.2Bar mehr fahren als z.b. die MK weil die Schwalbes leichter von den Felgen"rutschen" ... wie es bei den ´09er aussieht ... k.a.


----------



## Jockelmatz (16. März 2009)

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit Maxxis UST REifen und Schwalbe Milch, damit habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte die gesamte letzte Saison nicht einen Platten - und montieren lassen sich die Dinger einfacher als Schwalbe oder Conti - weiss der Teufel weshalb....


----------



## svensonn (16. März 2009)

Ich fahre das ganze Jahr auf meinem Froggy und Spicy die BigBetty Tubeless ohne Milch.
Auf den EX1750 mit TubelessKit sind sie sehr dicht, nach pumpen nach 3 Wochen, wg 0,5 bar Verlust.
Auf den Crossmax SX ´09 etwas mehr Verlust, 2 Wochen Szandzeit 1 bar.
Fahre auf dem Froggy 1,8 bar und auf dem Spicy 2 bar, super Grip auf fast jedem Untergrund, bei geschlossener Schneedecke ist er etwas schwach ;-), ansonsten der AllwetterReifen mit geringem Rollwiderstand und super stabil.
Fahre immer ohne Milch, ist mir zuviel Sauerei das Zeug, und wenn es auch ohne dicht ist, warum soll ich dann Milch reinkippen? ist ja auch nur Mehrgewicht.


----------



## S1las (17. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich Durchschläge oder Durchstiche???
> Und falls es Durchstiche sind...weißt du woher, weil wenns nur Dornen ala Brombeeren sind, dann lägs ja net am Reifen...und so.
> Wollte nämlich als Tourenreifen auch den FA draufmachen.
> 
> G.



Der FatAlbert ist von Grip und Rollwiderstand eigentlich nur zu empfehlen, aber mir schlaegts im Gelaende wirklich woechentlich einen Schlauch durch :/. 
Natuerlich fahr ich ueber alles was mir in den Weg kommt ;D, aber das macht einfach zu viel Spass  xD


----------



## LC4Fun (17. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Der FatAlbert ist von Grip und Rollwiderstand eigentlich nur zu empfehlen



Hi,

bist Du bezüglich Rollwiderstand sicher? Bei den Vergleichen der Bike Bravos sieht er diesbezüglich nicht gut aus. Ich hab ihn auch drauf und hab mir wegen des Unterschiedes zum "Asphaltreifen" SmartSam keine Gedanken gemacht - aber angeblich sollen Nobbys wesentlich leichter laufen...

LG,
Holger


----------



## LC4Fun (17. März 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit Maxxis UST REifen...



Hallo,

welche Reifen fährst Du genau? Auf welcher Felge und welches Einsatzgebiet? Ich hab auf meinem Spaß-vor-der-Haustür-bike (24" SingleSpeeder) Maxxis als Erstausrüstung, die sind auch super gut... 

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (17. März 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bist Du bezüglich Rollwiderstand sicher? Bei den Vergleichen der Bike Bravos sieht er diesbezüglich nicht gut aus. Ich hab ihn auch drauf und hab mir wegen des Unterschiedes zum "Asphaltreifen" SmartSam keine Gedanken gemacht - aber angeblich sollen Nobbys wesentlich leichter laufen...
> 
> ...



Bezueglich Rollwiderstand war gemeint, dass dieser eigentlich recht hoch ausfaellt was ich im Gelaende als sehr angenehm empfinde ;P. Da haetten mir die Nobbys zu wenig Rollwiderstand ^^".


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. März 2009)

Crossmark 2.1 LUST, die hatte ich schon mal als OEM Bereifung auf meinem CD Rush, dort haben die mich so überzeugt, dass ich gleich das LP umgerüstet habe (Serien-LRS Shimano XT). Die rollen super leicht ab, lassen sich ganz easy ohne Reifenheber oder verbogene Gynäkologenfinger montieren und haben trotz gemässigten Profils im Gelände mehr zu bieten als die originalen Conti Race Kings. Und gibts jetzt auch in 2.25 LUST

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kein extremes Gelände fahre, eher harte Böden, Wurzeltrails, Mittelgebirge eben. Wenn's schmierig wird, ist damit nicht mehr viel zu holen. Aber welcher Leichtläufer kann das schon...?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Der FatAlbert ist von Grip und Rollwiderstand eigentlich nur zu empfehlen, aber mir schlaegts im Gelaende wirklich woechentlich einen Schlauch durch :/.
> Natuerlich fahr ich ueber alles was mir in den Weg kommt ;D, aber das macht einfach zu viel Spass  xD



Ahhh....das wäre aber bei mir net so des Prop.

G.


----------



## petzl (17. März 2009)

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob ein 2.5 oder sogar 2.7 Minion DH im Froggy rein passt? Schon mal Danke.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2009)

2.5 auf jeden Fall. 2.7 wird schwierig.


----------



## petzl (17. März 2009)

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (17. März 2009)

Da hier grad die Reifenfrage im Raum steht könnt ihr mir sicher helfen welchen Reifen ich aufs Froggy ziehen soll. Einsatzgebiet wäre eigentlich Bikepark, aber sie sollen doch noch angenehm rollen, da ich meist selbst zum Park fahren werde.
Hab an Big Betty oder Muddy Mary gedacht. Maxxis haben einen viel zu hohen Rollwiderstand. Bei den Rubber Queens, die drauf sind, hauts mir jede Woche nen Schlauch kaputt.
Was denkt ihr?

Danke


----------



## petzl (17. März 2009)

Wenn der Rollwiderstand eine Rolle spielt, dann würde ich hinten 2.35 MM in der harten Mischung und vorne nen 2.5 MM mit GG fahren. War damit am Samstag 40km unterwegs (FR Version) und es ging gut zu fahren. In Sachen Pannensicherheit mußt halt entscheiden, ob FR Karkasse oder doch 2ply.
Für den Park würde ich den Drahtreifen nehmen.


----------



## schnitti (17. März 2009)

Ich fahre bei mir am Froggy hinten den Ardent in 2.4 (F60-Karkasse), das ist an der rechten Kettenstrebe zwar schon recht eng, geht aber. Da die ETRTO-Werte ja in etwa mit denen des 2.7er Minion vergleichbar sind, kann man vermuten, dass auch das passen wird. Aber keine Gewähr...


----------



## Obi-Wan (17. März 2009)

Hallo an alle Lapierre Freunde,
weiß jemand bescheid ob das Spicy eine Freigabe für eine 180er Gabel hat?
Oder hat jemand vielleicht schon einmal eine Totem verbaut?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (18. März 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> In Sachen Pannensicherheit mußt halt entscheiden, ob FR Karkasse oder doch 2ply.
> Für den Park würde ich den Drahtreifen nehmen.


 
Was ist 2ply? 

Gruß (L.P)MTBer


----------



## Trurl2000 (18. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Was ist 2ply?
> 
> Gruß (L.P)MTBer


Hier kannst du nachlesen : 

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_wissenswertes-maxxis_karkasse-maxxis.html

( auf der Seite unten als Dualply aufgelistet)

greetz


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (18. März 2009)

Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Lapierre Freunde,
> weiß jemand bescheid ob das Spicy eine Freigabe für eine 180er Gabel hat?
> Oder hat jemand vielleicht schon einmal eine Totem verbaut?


 
Würd mich auch mal intressieren 

@Danke Trurl2000


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2009)

Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Lapierre Freunde,
> weiß jemand bescheid ob das Spicy eine Freigabe für eine 180er Gabel hat?
> Oder hat jemand vielleicht schon einmal eine Totem verbaut?



Is nich. Der Hebel wird zu lang. Und abgesehen davon versaust du dir die Winkel. Nimm lieber gleich n Froggy.


----------



## petzl (18. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Was ist 2ply?
> 
> Gruß (L.P)MTBer



2ply steht bei Maxxis für eine doppellagige Reifenkarkasse (wesentlich größere Pannensicherheit als 1ply). Bei Schwalbe gibt es dafür keine spezielle Abkürzung. Deren DH Reifen haben aber auch die selbe verstärkte Karkasse wie die 2ply Maxxis.


----------



## gebirgsradler (19. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich war gerade 10min mit dem Bike drausen.
> Komme wieder rein und sehe am Oberrohr eine richtige Kette von Lack-Platzern alles so kleine Pünktchen hintereinander gereit:
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ebenfalls bei Schlag mit der Kette sofort Abplatzer bis auf das ALU gehabt. Das ist nicht normal. Der Lackstift, der dabei war, ist viel zu dünn, er verdeckt die Abplatzer nicht. 

Gibt es schon Stellungnahmen zu der schlechten Lackqualität von Lapierre ? Meiner Meinung nach ist hier beim Lackiervorgang etwas schief gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2009)

Bei mir am Unterrohr, wie gesagt ein 2x2cm großes Teil. Lack- und Klarlack komplett runter bis auf's Alu.  Hat sogar einen Teil der Schutzfolie von unten rausgebrochen.  Beim 518 also evtl. ein ähnliches Problem. Foto mache ich, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. März 2009)

Hat bestimmt ganz schön gescheppert, was? Steine über 5 kg Gewicht sollst du doch liegenlassen!


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wann und wie das passiert ist. Aber wird wohl ein hochgeflogener Stein gewesen sein. Bleibt nicht aus beim Freerider fürchte ich. Mein Oberrohr ist auch völlig zerkratzt, weil ich da mit den Schienbeinschonern öfter mal dran komme.  Da hilft nur mit langer Hose fahren.
Ärgerlich am Unterrohr ist, dass der Einschlag genau neben der Schutzfolie war, die eigentlich breit genug ist. Um die Biegung hält ja auch nix.


----------



## skatmann (19. März 2009)

Also

Wenn der Lack so schlecht ist am Spicy dann war meine Entscheidung und Schutzblech Vorne zu montieren ja richtig 

Irgendwie muss man sich ja von der Masse abheben
Ahhh


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2009)

Wenn viel Matsch und Wasser zu erwarten ist fahre ich auch mit Schutzblechen am Zesty. Sieht wirklich sch*** aus und hinten das nervt mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze. Die Bike-Freunde lästern auch jedesmal. Hehe. 
Aber das kann ich ab, dafür bleiben Rücken und Gesicht deutlich sauberer, als bei den Kollegen. 

Aber vor Steinschlägen am Unterrohr helfen die nicht. Aber auch dafür gibts von SKS irgendein Plastikschutzblech (Plastik/Blech...bescheuertes Wort, irgendwas passt da nicht). Aber das kommt mir nu wirklich nicht ans Radl.


----------



## skatmann (19. März 2009)

HAllo Papa Midnight

Hast du mal ein Bild auf dem man sehen kann wie der Adapter für die Oro K18 (Spicy 2008) von 180 auf 200 mm an der Gabel befestigt wird.
Ich denke Pfeil nach oben und außen. die Unteren Bohrungen zur Befestigung an der Gabel, die oben für die Bremse.
Pfeil zeigt also in Laufrichtung des Rades, wenn man von außen auf die Gabel sieht.
Danke


----------



## skatmann (19. März 2009)

Also ich finde das ungerecht dem Radel gegenüber. Wir fahren mit voller Schutzausrüstung,(Helm Weste, Ellebogen und Knieschoner) und das arme Radel soll alles ertragen, ne das geht doch nicht.


----------



## S1las (19. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wann und wie das passiert ist. Aber wird wohl ein hochgeflogener Stein gewesen sein. Bleibt nicht aus beim Freerider fürchte ich. Mein Oberrohr ist auch völlig zerkratzt, weil ich da mit den Schienbeinschonern öfter mal dran komme.  Da hilft nur mit langer Hose fahren.
> Ärgerlich am Unterrohr ist, dass der Einschlag genau neben der Schutzfolie war, die eigentlich breit genug ist. Um die Biegung hält ja auch nix.




Probier mal die 661 (wenn du das Geld hast auch gerne die neuen Evos xD) die zerkratzen dir das Oberrohr nicht so arg wie O'neal und co.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. März 2009)

Männer werden mit Narben auch nur Interessanter (solange Sie einen nicht entstellen ), 
also Steinschläge am Rad .... 

Weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, Steinschläge kommen einfach - außer man hat das Rad nur zum Posen vor der Eisdiele... klar ärgert man sich, aber dafür sind die Räder halt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2009)

Ne, meine Race Face FR gebe ich nicht mehr her. Einfach genial die Dinger, wenn auch sehr warm. Hatte O'Neal (glaube Rocker) und Dainese zum Vergleich an. Ich behaupte mal die schützen beide weit weniger, als die Race Face.

Steinschläge und Kratzer muss man wohl in Kauf nehmen am FR Bike. Auch am AM (allerdings dort deutlich weniger). Ärgern tun die mich trotzdem.  Und das Oberrohr am Froggy sieht schon recht übel aus und da schau ich ja immer drauf.


----------



## gebirgsradler (19. März 2009)

Spass beiseite: Ich glaube, daß beim Lackierprozeß etwas schiefgegengen ist, den so grosse Abplatzer deuten auf extrem spröden Lack hin, was definitiv bei meinen anderen Bikes nicht der Fall war.

Ich hatte schon Steinschläge mit kleinen Dellen am Unterrohr, der Lack war natürlich beschädigt, aber abgeplatzt ist er nicht.

Papa Midnight: Wäre toll, wenn man dazu von dir als Händler eine Stellungnahme (nach Rücksprache mit Lapierre) von offizieller Seite bekommen könnte.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. März 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> HAllo Papa Midnight
> 
> Hast du mal ein Bild auf dem man sehen kann wie der Adapter für die Oro K18 (Spicy 2008) von 180 auf 200 mm an der Gabel befestigt wird.
> Ich denke Pfeil nach oben und außen. die Unteren Bohrungen zur Befestigung an der Gabel, die oben für die Bremse.
> ...



Ja.


----------



## frankweber (19. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ja.


 
Hi PM,

gibt es schon einen Liefertermin für die rot eloxTeile?

Hab heut bei Highspeed  nen fetten Ast in mein Schaltwerk gejagt, leider  nun Schrott und das Schaltauge ist auch hin, da hab ich mich halt wieder an die roten elox Teile erinnert. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. März 2009)

Die Schaltaugen sind schon da. Die roten kabelführungen kommen in diesen Tagen rein. Schick einfach ne PN mit den Teilen die du brauchst.


----------



## exel (20. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Schaltaugen sind schon da.


Nur ne kurze Frage, gibts die roten Schaltaugen auch passend für das gute alte X-160?

Gruß exel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Die Kabelführungen für Zesty und Spicy in rot sind da. Hab nur 10 Einheiten (je 3 Stück)  Preis 15 Euro der Satz plus Porto.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Nur ne kurze Frage, gibts die roten Schaltaugen auch passend für das gute alte X-160?
> 
> Gruß exel



Die passen leider nicht.


----------



## hopfer (20. März 2009)

@papa gibt es eigentlich schon Ersatz Schaltaugen fürs Froggy?


----------



## exel (20. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die passen leider nicht.


Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa gibt es eigentlich schon Ersatz Schaltaugen fürs Froggy?



Jup. hab ich da. In grün.


----------



## Flatburns (20. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa gibt es eigentlich schon Ersatz Schaltaugen fürs Froggy?



@Papa: Ich könnte ein rotes Schltauge für ein 2007er x-control 513 gebrauchen.
Geht das?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Sorry, aber die hab ich nicht.
Möglich sind alle Schaltaugen für Spicy (rot, grün und silber ), Spicy Carbon (rot),Zesty (rot, grün und silber), Zesty Carbon(rot), Froggy (rot, grün und silber)


----------



## Flatburns (21. März 2009)

Hmm, schade. Gibt es die Schaltaugen für's X-control überhaupt in rot?
Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Schaltauge von Zesty und co passt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2009)

Kannste mal n Bild schicken?
Ich hab hier ne Tüte mit über 50 Schaltaugen von Lapierre. Gut möglich, dass da was von passt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2009)

So. Jetzt hab ich nur noch zwei Satz Kabelführungen. wer sich bis 14 Uhr meldet hats am Montag im Kasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2009)

@Papa: Vielen lieben Dank. Farbe ist angekommen! Super Service...wie immer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich einschleimen kann, nutze ich dazu jede Gelegenheit...;-)
Mach dir n steiles WE!


----------



## Dreizack (21. März 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Hmm, schade. Gibt es die Schaltaugen für's X-control überhaupt in rot?
> Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Schaltauge von Zesty und co passt?



Hi 
Ich hab mein erstes Schaltauge fürs 714 im Mai letzten Jahres auf 'Augenmaß' gekauft, da fürs Zesty scheinbar damals noch kein Ersatzteilkatalog vorhanden war. Auf der Tüte stand/steht nur:

"Lapierre Schaltauge 00527001, Tecnic 500, Tecnic 700, Tecnic FS500, Tecnic FS700, alle X-Control 100mm, alle X-Control"

Für mich sahen die Schaltaugen absolut gleich aus, auch wenn nicht Zesty draufstand. Und das Schaltauge hat bis jetzt mal schöne 4000+km gehalten...

Ergo könnte wohl auch ein rotes elox vom Zesty aufm X-Control passen?

Ciao.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2009)

Ich check das mal am WE. hat mal einer n Bild von einem X-Control Schaltauge?


----------



## pecht (21. März 2009)

hi
möchte gerne ein 318er oder 518er froggy (48er) kaufen. welches hängt noch davon ab wieviel der staat von der rechnung übernimmt (steuerrückzahlung steht noch aus ;-) )
jetzt die Frage wo sind die vorrätig bzw. wer bietet gute konditionen?


----------



## Flatburns (22. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich check das mal am WE. hat mal einer n Bild von einem X-Control Schaltauge?



War gestern bei meinem Händler und hatte mein Ersatzschaltauge vom X-Control dabei. 
Ich muß sagen, dass ich mit meinem neuen, rot eloxierten sehr zufrieden bin ;-)
Sind identisch, Zesty und X-control.
Bilder gibt's heute abend!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Na also! 

Bei weiteren Fragen hab ich inzwischen eine KOMPLETTE Liste vorliegen. ALLE Schaltaugen in ALLEN vorhandenen Farben von Lapierre sind gelistet. Bei Fragen einfach ne PN schicken.


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

mein Tretlager/Innenlager bei Zesty (514) ist schwergängig.

Was ist dort für ne Lager vergaut und wie kann es geöffnet werden?
Habe was über LP Werkzeug gelesen... stimmt das?


Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Ãffnen kannst du das warscheinlich nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn du danach noch etwas damit anfangen mÃ¶chtest. (Siehe Bild)
Es gibt wirklich ein Einpresswerkzeug fÃ¼r diese Lager. Zur Not kann man das aber auch mit einer Steuersatzpresse einbauen.










Falls du ein neues brauchst (â¬ 40,-), bitte PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (22. März 2009)

o.k Danke.

Sollte aber eingebaut werden. Denke, das es nicht Normal ist.
Also mit Schwung an Pedalen dreht sich gerade 1 Umdrehungen das Teil und ohne Kette dreht sich auch schwer, an steile Uphils hackt es minimal.

Habe noch Garantie drauf, bin aber 100% sicher, das mein Händler so ein Presswekzeug NICHT besitzt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> o.k Danke.
> 
> Sollte aber eingebaut werden. Denke, das es nicht Normal ist.
> Also mit Schwung an Pedalen dreht sich gerade 1 Umdrehungen das Teil und ohne Kette dreht sich auch schwer, an steile Uphils hackt es minimal.
> ...



Dann soll er eben eins bei Lapierre bestellen. Hab ich auch sofort gemacht. Wenn man solch hochpreisigen Räder verkauft, sollte man so ein kleines Ding schon vor Ort haben. Kostet doch nur ein paar Euro.
Klappt schon


----------



## frankweber (22. März 2009)

Mein erstes Innenlager im Spicy hat ca 7500 km gehalten. 
Die Teile von Race Face in meinen Nicolaibikes schaffen da nur ca. 2 bis 3000 km und sind fertig - eigentlich kann man damit zufrieden sein.  Bin übrigens bei Race Face dazu übergegangen, immer die Diabolus Innenlager zu verbauen - die halten gut 5 bis 6000 km und werden dann  müde.

Somit ist der Wert für ein integriertes Innenlager ziemlich gut.

mfg Frank


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Da hast du zwar Recht, aber die Race Face Lager sind auch echt Käse...


----------



## Flatburns (22. März 2009)

Also hier das Bild von den Schaltaugen.
Rot das Zesty; silber vom X-control.
Hab's übereinander gehalten, auch mein Händler meint: Identisch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Sind sie auch. Übrigens passen die auch ans Froggy. Gibts also auch in grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2009)

Hey Papa,

meine Sattelklemme am Froggy verabschiedet sich langsam. Eigentlich nichts damit gemacht, ausser auf und zu. Eher zu locker, als zu hart. Nunja, das Zwischenblech drückt sich jetzt raus.

Es soll eine grüne Salsa drauf. Nur bin ich mir beim Durchmesser nicht ganz sicher. Sattelstütze hat ja 31.6mm. 32mm Sattelklemme wird zu dünn sein. 35mm Klingt ganz schön groß!?

Danke dir schonmal vorab!
Thomas


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2009)

Ach Micha, nochwas. Gibts die Lapierre Naben am Froggy auch einzeln nachzukaufen? Für LRS Aufbau? Wenn ja, quanta costa?


----------



## hopfer (24. März 2009)

Ich habe eine Hope Sattelklemme in 34,9 drauf.
diese ging aber nur mit gutem zureden drauf.
also sollte 35 passen.

@papa ich habe heute noch nicht meine Schaltaugen im Briefkasten gefunden?
kannst du mir per PM Bitte dein Konto Daten schicken dann überweise ich den betrag.

LG Peter


----------



## Flatburns (24. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hey Papa,
> 
> meine Sattelklemme am Froggy verabschiedet sich langsam. Eigentlich nichts damit gemacht, ausser auf und zu. Eher zu locker, als zu hart. Nunja, das Zwischenblech drückt sich jetzt raus.
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch intreressieren, allerdings für's X-Control 513.
Wonach richtet sich das Maß?


----------



## frankweber (25. März 2009)

@PM :
Wann bitte kommt das Päckchen?? 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ach Micha, nochwas. Gibts die Lapierre Naben am Froggy auch einzeln nachzukaufen? Für LRS Aufbau? Wenn ja, quanta costa?



Ich schick mal eben ne Anfrage...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch intreressieren, allerdings für's X-Control 513.
> Wonach richtet sich das Maß?



Da muss eine 35er Klemme drauf.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> @PM :
> Wann bitte kommt das Päckchen??
> 
> Gruß Frank



Is der Brief schon da?


----------



## frankweber (25. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Is der Brief schon da?


 

war leider nix in der Post - hoffe Du hast den Zusatz c/o ...........
nicht vergessen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

Steht alles drauf. Ich schick morgen mal nen Kollegen zur Post und laß da mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Hallo,
hab mich jetzt hier mal spontan angemeldet... evtl. könnt Ihr mir ja meine letzten Zweifel nehmen 
Hab vor mein 11 Jahre altes Marin MountVision nun entgültig zu ersetzen...
Hab letztes Wochenende das Spicy 516 von 2008 getestet und hab mich von der ersten Sekunde an super wohl auf dem Teil gefühlt... super schön ist es dazu auch noch... das 2009 gefällt mir noch besser und die Garantie ist dann dafür glaube ich auf 5 Jahre verlängert worden. Allein einige Foreneinträge mit Stabilitäts-/ und Lackproblemen lassen mich noch zögern... sind das Einzelfälle ?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## svensonn (25. März 2009)

@gp5028

Lapierre hat ein Lackproblem, das ist so richtig, es kommt sehr schnell zu Steinschlagbedingten Schäden an der Außenhaut, aber auszuhalten......
Wenn es zu größeren Abplatzern des Lacks kommt, bekommst du relativ zügig einen Ersatzrahmen geliefert. 
Lapierre ist das Problem sehr gut bekannt, besonders bei den Vielfederwegsmaschienen kommt es doch häufiger zu Feindkontakt ;-), deshalb ist das DH920 nicht lackiert...und das Spicy  916 ´08 auch nicht.......
Von der Stabilität her sind Lapierre Bikes super, sehr steif im Tretlager und am Hinterbau. Auch die Rahmen können viel ab, und wenn nicht bekommt man hier auch sehr zügig einen Ersatzrahmen.


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort... naja evtl. ist das Lackproblem bei den neuern Rahmen behoben ?! War auch schon am überlegen ob ich das 2008 zu einem günstigeren Preis nehmen soll... die 3 Jahre mehr Garantie lassen mich aber eher zum 2009 Modell greifen... optisch gefällt mir das ja auch besser 
Werd dann wohl am Sa. meine Bestellung aufgeben


----------



## svensonn (25. März 2009)

Das Lackproblem ist leider auch bei den neuern Rahmen noch vorhanden, nicht mehr so sehr, aber leider doch noch.......... aber Lapierre sucht schon nach einem besseren Lackierer, bzw. Farben für 2010, hoffe mal dass es dann wirklich besser wird


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Hatten die Vorjahresmodelle 07/08 auch das Problem ?
Naja, ich hoffe einfach mal das der Lack hält... solange Lapierre aber bei größeren Lackproblemen den Rahmen ersetzt bin ich beruhigt.
Achja, welche Größe sollte man bei 1,76m nehmen... S oder M ?
Ich war nur auf nem M gesessen.. eins in S hatte der Laden leider nicht zum Probefahren da.


----------



## S1las (25. März 2009)

Ich hab mich mit meinen 1,77m fuer einen  Rahmen in M entschieden


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Ich denk auch das es das M werden wird... der Händler hatte auch gesagt, dass ich da schon gut drauf sitz.
@S1las
wie ist es eigentlich bei Deinem 516 mit dem Lack... hat das 08er Modell auch das Problem ?


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2009)

hab auch das ´08er 516 und kann von diesen Lackproblemen, bei mir, gar nichts feststellen, und hatte nicht gerade wenig "Feindkontakt"


----------



## S1las (25. März 2009)

Hab das 516 08 bisher eigentlich schon hart rangenommen und bisher kaum Lackplatzer oder Kratzer. Ich glaube das dieses Problem überwiegend beim Froggy besteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Werden da nicht die selben Farben genommen ?
Evtl. liegt es ja sogar auch an bestimmten Farben  oder eben an den 09 Modellen.
Ich werde einfach mal den Händler darauf ansprechen... was der dazu sagt.


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Hat hier evtl. jemand ein 09er Spicy 516 der zur Lackqualität was sagen kann ?


----------



## Flatburns (25. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da muss eine 35er Klemme drauf.



Danke. Was meint ihr, für's X-control 513 eine rote Salsa Sattelklemme (zum roten Schaltauge und roten elox Griffen)? Oder noch bessere Vorschläge von eurer Seite?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

Die salso klemme sind super. Oder die Hope Klemmen. Meiner Meinung nach die beiden besten, die du fÃ¼r Geld bekommen kannst. Keine fiesen Plastikschalen mehr und qualitativ hochwertiges Lagermessing. Ca â¬ 25,-.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Hat hier evtl. jemand ein 09er Spicy 516 der zur Lackqualität was sagen kann ?



Wir haben bisher erst drei 2009er 516 verkauft. Aber da gabs noch keine Beschwerden.
Ich selber hab ein 718 und das ist auch absolut ok. Nicht eine Macke dran. der Ersatzlack, der zum Lieferumfang gehört ist prima um kleine Chips auszubessern. ACHTUNG!: SEHR gut schütteln. Sonst verteilen sich die Farbpigmente nicht und das Ergebnis ist eher blass.


----------



## Flatburns (25. März 2009)

@Papa: Du hast nicht zufällig noch eine rot eloxierte Salsa rumliegen?
Ich finde die Salsa schmiegt sich schöner an.
Wie siehts mit Haltbarkeit und Gewicht aus? Verglichen mit der Hope?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

@Papa
Danke, ich werd dann wohl am SA  mal zum Händler wackeln und mich zwischen dem 08 und 09 Spicy entscheiden. optik und 5 Jahre Garantie sprechen aber warscheinlich eher zum 09er Modell.


----------



## hopfer (25. März 2009)

Ich habe eine Hope so wie eine Salsa rumliegen von der Wertigkeit ist die Hope einen Ticken besser.

LG Peter


----------



## Flatburns (25. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hope so wie eine Salsa rumliegen von der Wertigkeit ist die Hope einen Ticken besser.
> 
> LG Peter



Welche Farben und Größe (brauche 35er in rot)?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> @Papa: Du hast nicht zufällig noch eine rot eloxierte Salsa rumliegen?
> Ich finde die Salsa schmiegt sich schöner an.
> Wie siehts mit Haltbarkeit und Gewicht aus? Verglichen mit der Hope?



Ne Salsa nicht. Aber ne Hope. Die neuen haben ne schönere Form. Gucki da:
http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_SCR_image_1.html


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> @Papa
> Danke, ich werd dann wohl am SA  mal zum Händler wackeln und mich zwischen dem 08 und 09 Spicy entscheiden. optik und 5 Jahre Garantie sprechen aber warscheinlich eher zum 09er Modell.



Hat ja auch was mit Kohle zu tun. Aber wenn dich doch eh das 2009er mehr anfixt, solltest du das nehmen. Du beisst dir sonst später in den Ar5ch.


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hat ja auch was mit Kohle zu tun. Aber wenn dich doch eh das 2009er mehr anfixt, solltest du das nehmen. Du beisst dir sonst später in den Ar5ch.


Das wirds zu 97,8356% auch werden


----------



## hopfer (25. März 2009)

die Salsa in Schwarz und die Hope in Rot (neu) die Hope kommt an mein Froggy was ich mit der Salsa mach weiß ich noch nicht.

LG Peter

PS: sind beide 35


----------



## Flatburns (25. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ne Salsa nicht. Aber ne Hope. Die neuen haben ne schönere Form. Gucki da:
> http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_SCR_image_1.html



Danke, aber die Salsa gefällt mir besser. Ich finde auch die Vorspannungseinstellung per Hand braucht kein Mensch. Einmal eingestellt hab ich ja den Schnellspanner...
Gruß
Björn


----------



## hopfer (25. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Das wirds zu 97,8356% auch werden



nur 4 Nachkommerstellen du weißt wirklich noch nicht was du willst


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Das wirds zu 97,8356% auch werden



Ich sehe, du hast dir sehr genaue Gedanken dazu gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> nur 4 Nachkommerstellen du weißt wirklich noch nicht was du willst :lol


Aber fast  hehe
Nee, hab mich schon sehr in das 09er 516 verguckt... 
Mit dem Preis sollt aber auch noch was zu machen sein... hab erst vor 6 Wochen dort mein BlkMrkt Riot geholt und mein alter Herr will auch ein neues Radel... da sollt schon a bissel Rabatt gehen bei 3 Rädern in nicht mal 2 Monaten


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

Achaja, die restlichen 2,1644% ist eigentlich nur der Lackunsicherheitsfaktor


----------



## S1las (25. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Aber fast  hehe
> Nee, hab mich schon sehr in das 09er 516 verguckt...
> Mit dem Preis sollt aber auch noch was zu machen sein... hab erst vor 6 Wochen dort mein BlkMrkt Riot geholt und mein alter Herr will auch ein neues Radel... da sollt schon a bissel Rabatt gehen bei 3 Rädern in nicht mal 2 Monaten




Wenn ich mich richtig erinner ist das 09er 516 weiss mit roten Akzenten*hrhr* das sieht so sexy aus, dass es verboten gehoert ;D


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinner ist das 09er 516 weiss mit roten Akzenten*hrhr* das sieht so sexy aus, dass es verboten gehoert ;D


 jo, hab mich schon voll verknallt in das Teil...
http://www.bobmarleyrider.com/tag/lapierre/


----------



## S1las (25. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> jo, hab mich schon voll verknallt in das Teil...
> http://www.bobmarleyrider.com/tag/lapierre/




Schnapps dir Tiger ;D


----------



## gp5028 (25. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Schnapps dir Tiger ;D


 Wird am Sa. jetzt schon zu 99,9% erledigt bis morgen sollte ich dann die 100% erreicht haben 
Was hast Du eigentlich für ne Sattelstütze... bin am überlegen ob ich die dann auch gleich tauschen soll ?!


----------



## CoAXx (25. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand der Lapierre-Freunde hier sagen, ob es stimmt, was ich heute auf ARTE im TV gesehen habe, dass Lapierre Rahmen aus China kommen?


----------



## S1las (26. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Wird am Sa. jetzt schon zu 99,9% erledigt bis morgen sollte ich dann die 100% erreicht haben
> Was hast Du eigentlich für ne Sattelstütze... bin am überlegen ob ich die dann auch gleich tauschen soll ?!



Ich hab eine KindShock i900. Ist eine Teleskopsattelstuetze, hat aber im Gegensatz zur Joplin weniger Kinderkrankheiten, 12,5mm Verstellhoehe und ist um einiges billiger . Für meine hab ich 150 euronen gezahlt. Im Internet kommt man, aber um einiges billiger an das gute Stueck ( hab ich leider zu spaet bemerkt ;/).


----------



## gp5028 (26. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich hab eine KindShock i900. Ist eine Teleskopsattelstuetze, hat aber im Gegensatz zur Joplin weniger Kinderkrankheiten, 12,5mm Verstellhoehe und ist um einiges billiger . Für meine hab ich 150 euronen gezahlt. Im Internet kommt man, aber um einiges billiger an das gute Stueck ( hab ich leider zu spaet bemerkt ;/).


 Danke für die Info... werd mich da mal schlau machen und evtl. dann am Sa. gleich mit dem Radel zusammen bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (26. März 2009)

ich biete eine Crankbrothers Joplin R zum verkauf an http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/175947/cat/500 

LG Peter


----------



## frankweber (26. März 2009)

@pm
Post war schon da - wieder keine Lieferung !!

Krise??
Bezahlung ist mir jedenfalls am Samstag belastet, ich hoffe das die wenigstens bei Dir angekommen ist weil eigentlich sind ja eher die Banken denn die post in der Krise.

Gruß Frank


----------



## woopy (26. März 2009)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon auf dem La Pierre mit Formula R1 die Floating Disc verbaut? Ist es empfehlenswert?


----------



## hopfer (26. März 2009)

bei mir hat sich auch noch nichts blicken lassen?


----------



## gp5028 (26. März 2009)

Sorry für die Frage schon mal... bin erst seit gestern hier dabei.
Wie kann man eigentlich einstellen, dass man nicht für jeden Eintrag der gemacht wir eine email erhält ?


----------



## frankweber (26. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage schon mal... bin erst seit gestern hier dabei.
> Wie kann man eigentlich einstellen, dass man nicht für jeden Eintrag der gemacht wir eine email erhält ?


 

Im Kontrollzentrum kannst Du das Abo abbestellen, dann kommt kein email mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (26. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Abo abbestellen!


 Hab schon was gefunden... mal gucken ob das so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle... danke


----------



## Richi2511 (26. März 2009)

Weiß jemand ob/wo man dieses Trikot bekommen kann?
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/img/ensemble-free-ride.png


----------



## Asha'man (26. März 2009)

Bevor hier die Lackpanik komplett ausbricht. Mein Zesty '08 hat >3000km und sicher auch einige Steinschläge ohne einen einzigen Lackplatzer überstanden.

Mein Froggy entäuscht mich dagegen schon sehr früh. Klar bekommt, als Freerider schon mehr ab. Hier die versprochenen Fotos:


----------



## S1las (26. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bevor hier die Lackpanik komplett ausbricht. Mein Zesty '08 hat >3000km und sicher auch einige Steinschläge ohne einen einzigen Lackplatzer überstanden.
> 
> Mein Froggy entäuscht mich dagegen schon sehr früh. Klar bekommt, als Freerider schon mehr ab. Hier die versprochenen Fotos:



Oi, das ist schon recht heftig. So lange hast du den Hobel noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Asha'man (26. März 2009)

Anfang des Jahres.  Oberrohr bekommt sogar von Hose Kratzer. Das stört mich am meisten. Zuerst dachte ich nur Schienbeinschoner, wenn ich mit kurzer Hose fahre...


----------



## gp5028 (26. März 2009)

@Asha'man
Bei dem Abplatzer ist auch ne Delle im Alu  oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus ?


----------



## Asha'man (26. März 2009)

Ist mir auf dem Foto auch aufgefallen. Muss ich mir mal in echt ansehen. Sieht aber so aus. Wer weiss, was da vor geflogen ist.


----------



## gp5028 (26. März 2009)

... ärgerlich bei nem neuen Rad... die ersten Dellen tun immer am meisten weh 
Ich werd mein Spicy 516 am Sa. auf jeden Fall bestellen und halt hoffen das der Lack hält.


----------



## OliOliOli (26. März 2009)

gegen lackkratzer und so gibt es doch abklebefolie! habe heute angefangen meins abzukleben, ist zwar mühsam, aber es lohnt sich.

und auf das mehrgewicht sche.... ich, wenn ich sowas wie oben vermeiden kann, bzw. könnte.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. März 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob/wo man dieses Trikot bekommen kann?
> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/img/ensemble-free-ride.png



Kann ich dir gerne bestellen. Schick mal per PN deine Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. März 2009)

Da is n hartes Etwas gegengeballert...ärgerlich. Aber sowas von...


----------



## hopfer (26. März 2009)

weil es viele interessiert Poste ich hier mal den Bericht von der Freeride übers Froggy 718:

"Freeride Zitat:

Franzschenkel
Mit dem "Spicy"  haben die Franzosen Letztes Jahr ein Topbike in der Enduro Klasse etabliert. Das Froggy soll nun bei den langhubigen Freeridern ähnlich erfolgreich sein. Dafür hat Lapierre die Hinterbaukinematik des Endurorahmens übernommen, um 20mm Federweg erweitert und in einen Solide wirkenden Rahmen verpflanzt. Beim Topmodel wurde eine Komplette  "Saint"-Gruppe verbaut - edel. 
Luftfederelemente Drücken das Gewicht auf unter 16kg - Leichter war kein anderer Freerider im Test. Dafür Muss man aber mit weniger Federweg an der Front klar kommen. Die Fox "36" liefert nur 160mm Federweg,soll aber laut dem Hersteller in Testfahrten von den Teamfahrern für gut befunden worden sein.
Die Geometrie wirkt stimmig. Das Tretlager ist Tief und die Sitzposition ausgewogen. Im Gelände zeigt das "Froggy" zwei Gesichter: in Flüssigen Trail Passagen ist es sehr handlich und agil. Enduro-Feeling kommt auf. die Federung arbeitet dynamisch  und liefert gute Bodenhaftung. Wird das Gelände heftiger, spürt man, das die Fox mit einer "Totem" in Sachen Steifichkeit und Performance nicht mithalten kann. Forne fehlen dann die Reserven.

FAZIT:
Das "Froggy" ist der beste Touren Freerider im Test.
Dank wippfreiem Hinterbau kommt man auch gut Bergauf.
Bergab macht es in flowigem Gelände viel Spaß.
wen s heftig wird, sind Trek und Co. besser.

Kommentar:
"Spicy" reloaded: Das "Froggy" Fährt sich wie ein Enduro auf Steroiden. Touren-Freerider, die auch im Bikepark unterwegs sind,
liegen hier richtig.

Tuning-Tipp:
Mit einer 180-mm-Gabel ist das bike auch im heftigem Gelände super.
Ansonsten passt alles.
(wurde angeblich mit Totem Coil Gefahren/Getestet)

+ Fahrwerg, Handling
- Gabel

Freeride Zitat Ende"

LG Peter


----------



## frankweber (26. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kann ich dir gerne bestellen. Schick mal per PN deine Größe.


 

Also an Lapierre Klamotten wär ich auch intetressiert..
Gibt es einen Link wo man noch mehr findet.

Würd ich dann auch gerne bei Dir bestellen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## exel (26. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> weil es viele interessiert Poste ich hier mal den
> "Freeride Zitat:
> 
> ...Die Fox "36" liefert nur 160mm Federweg,soll aber laut dem Hersteller in Testfahrten von den Teamfahrern für gut befunden worden sein...
> ...



Ich bin das Froggy zwar nie gefahren und kann keinen Erfahrungsbericht zur 36 VAN liefern, aber das hat mich schon ein bisschen irritiert dass das 318 mit der Domain in 180mm angeboten wird und das 518 "nur" mit 160mm. Meine Idee ist ja dass Lapierre einfach ne schicke Fox Gabel verbauen wollte, aber von denen gibts meines Wissens keine 180er Gabel. Hätte mir für das Froggy eigentlich auch eher eine Totem gewünscht, natürlich in einem schicken grün


----------



## woopy (27. März 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob/wo man dieses Trikot bekommen kann?
> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/img/ensemble-free-ride.png



Daran wär ich auch sehr interessiert, hab auch schon gesucht aber nix gefunden.


----------



## zabone (27. März 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Reifenwahl. Mir geht es dabei nicht ums Fabrikat sondern um die Breite der Reifen.

Macht es Sinn vorn und hinten unterschiedliche Reifenbreiten zu fahren? z.B. Hinten nen 2.4 und vorn nur 2.1 oder 2.25. Welche Vor- oder Nachteile ergeben sich daraus?

Bei Motocross Maschinen werden ja auch hinten dicke Schlappen und vorn viel schmalere gefahren.


----------



## petzl (27. März 2009)

Beim Biken macht man es eigentlich genau andersherum. Vorne den dicken Reifen und hinten den dünnen. Traktion ist vorne wichtiger als hinten. Vorausgesetzt Du fährst lieber bergab.  Ich fahre oft vorne 2.5 und hinten 2.35 , 2.4 Reifen.


----------



## frankweber (27. März 2009)

zabone schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Reifenwahl. Mir geht es dabei nicht ums Fabrikat sondern um die Breite der Reifen.
> 
> Macht es Sinn vorn und hinten unterschiedliche Reifenbreiten zu fahren? z.B. Hinten nen 2.4 und vorn nur 2.1 oder 2.25. Welche Vor- oder Nachteile ergeben sich daraus?
> 
> Bei Motocross Maschinen werden ja auch hinten dicke Schlappen und vorn viel schmalere gefahren.


 
Beim Hardtail würde ich einen großvolumigeren Reifen hinten bevorzugen, der muss aber nicht breiter sein als vorne sondern eher mehr Luftvolumen  haben. Vorne breiter für bessere Führung macht normalerweise mehr Sinn.

Ansonsten kann doch jeder wirklich machen was er will und gut / schön findet.
mfg Frank


----------



## woopy (27. März 2009)

So, hab grad von meinem Spicy 916 den Rahmen geschrottet ... wunderbar! (Bilder folgen)

Hat jemand eine Idee was beim Frame Kit alles dabei ist? Kommt das echt mit Dämpfer und Hinterbau, Innenlager!?? So wie auf dem Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (27. März 2009)

Wie das denn ? Eigenverschulden oder Materialfehler ?


----------



## woopy (27. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Wie das denn ? Eigenverschulden oder Materialfehler ?



Selber schuld ... und wie, umgefallen ... aber kaputt ist kaputt ...


----------



## gp5028 (27. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Selber schuld ... und wie, umgefallen ... aber kaputt ist kaputt ...


allein vom Umgefallen sollt der aber net kaputt gehen oder... war wohl doch eher heftiges umfallen....lange hast des Teil auch noch nicht oder ?


----------



## woopy (27. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> allein vom Umgefallen sollt der aber net kaputt gehen oder... war wohl doch eher heftiges umfallen....lange hast des Teil auch noch nicht oder ?



Ich war auch ziemlich erstaunt. Ist einfach im Oberrohr eine kräftige Beule drin. Poste dann mal ein paar Pics aber hab grad meine Cam nciht zur Hand.

Seit November ... etwa 7mal gefahren.


----------



## gp5028 (27. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Ich war auch ziemlich erstaunt. Ist einfach im Oberrohr eine kräftige Beule drin. Poste dann mal ein paar Pics aber hab grad meine Cam nciht zur Hand.
> 
> Seit November ... etwa 7mal gefahren.


Sicher das man da nicht was über die Garantie was machen kann ?
So ein Enduro Rahemn sollt eigentlich schon a bissel was abkönnen ?!
Hoff ich zumindest, da ich mir morgen mein Spicy 516 holen wollt


----------



## woopy (27. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Sicher das man da nicht was über die Garantie was machen kann ?
> So ein Enduro Rahemn sollt eigentlich schon a bissel was abkönnen ?!
> Hoff ich zumindest, da ich mir morgen mein Spicy 516 holen wollt



Ich will einfach so schnell wie möglich nen neuen Rahmen. Wenn Garantie dann gut aber lange mag ich da nicht hin und her. Schicke dann heute die Bilder mal an den Vertreter in der Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gp5028 (27. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Ich will einfach so schnell wiemöglich nenneuen Rahmen. Wenn Garantie dann gut aber lange mag ich da nicht hin und her. Schicke dann heute die Bilder mal an den Vertreter in der Schweiz.


 Naja, is halt ne menge Holz... dann drück ich mal die Daumen.


----------



## hopfer (27. März 2009)

Mein Lackschaden:




Der Lack ist recht "Dick" und ich bekomme die Soße da nicht rein deswegen diese Ränder wäre über Tipps froh 

LG Peter


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. März 2009)

naja, ich schaus mir mal an wenn ich komme, aber prinzipiell kann man lack nicht ausbessern, da zwsichen dem alten und dem neuen keine Verbindung entstehen kann


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2009)

also wenn Du aus selbstverschulden dein Rad auf ne Kante ala Bordstein oder so "wirfst" ... aber das muss der Händler ja nicht wissen ... 

@gp: wenn Du dein Spicy hast, vielleicht geht ja mal ne Runde Biken zam ...


----------



## gp5028 (27. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also wenn Du aus selbstverschulden dein Rad auf ne Kante ala Bordstein oder so "wirfst" ... aber das muss der Händler ja nicht wissen ...
> 
> @gp: wenn Du dein Spicy hast, vielleicht geht ja mal ne Runde Biken zam ...


Können wir gerne mal machen... werde auf jeden Fall Bilder posten wenn ichs hab.


----------



## Richi2511 (27. März 2009)

Hab vor kurzem diese Schleifspuren bemerkt, habe dieses Problem bereits hier gesehen und mal mein Lapierre Händler drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Mal schaun was passiert. Bin bisschen enttäuscht, habe das Bike erst seit ende Oktober...


----------



## S1las (27. März 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem diese Schleifspuren bemerkt, habe dieses Problem bereits hier gesehen und mal mein Lapierre Händler drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Mal schaun was passiert. Bin bisschen enttäuscht, habe das Bike erst seit ende Oktober...



Ui, die Stelle hast du mir letztens ja noch gar nicht gezeigt. Das ist schon richtig heftig O.O.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2009)

Tach Leutz... 

was sagt ihr denn dazu ? 

Reifenwahl

ich hoffe ich trete keinem auf dem Schlips oder pisse einem ans Bein weil ich es woanders auch schon gefragt habe, nur hier sind die, die genau mein Rad auch bewegen ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ui, die Stelle hast du mir letztens ja noch gar nicht gezeigt. Das ist schon richtig heftig O.O.



Deswegen sind die Züge seit 2009 auch oben herum verlegt. Alle 2008er Modelle können problemlos vom Händler umgebaut werden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2009)

Es hat in den letzten Tagen eine Menge Anfragen wegen Lapierre Bekleidung gegeben. Bitte laßt mir eure e-mail Adressen zukommen. Ich schicke euch dann eine komplette bebilderte Liste.

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (27. März 2009)

@papa
heute sind meine Augen gekommen. alles IO 

Peter


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. März 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Sicher das man da nicht was über die Garantie was machen kann ?
> So ein Enduro Rahemn sollt eigentlich schon a bissel was abkönnen ?!
> Hoff ich zumindest, da ich mir morgen mein Spicy 516 holen wollt



Wenn du einen Jeep gegen den Baum fährst, gehst du dann auch zum Händler und verlangst "...das muss der doch aushaltem..." Garantie? Überleg mal...


----------



## gp5028 (27. März 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Jeep gegen den Baum fährst, gehst du dann auch zum Händler und verlangst "...das muss der doch aushaltem..." Garantie? Überleg mal...


Naja, dass aber vom umfallen der Rahmen Totalschaden hat find ich schon krass... muss dann wirklich saublöd gefallen sein !?


----------



## S1las (27. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Deswegen sind die Züge seit 2009 auch oben herum verlegt. Alle 2008er Modelle können problemlos vom Händler umgebaut werden.



Werde meinen Dealer gleich mal darauf ansprechen. Bei mir faengt der Zug naemlich auch schon an sich in den rahmen zu "fraesen"


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Jeep gegen den Baum fährst, gehst du dann auch zum Händler und verlangst "...das muss der doch aushaltem..." Garantie? Überleg mal...



ey...das ist MEIN Vergleich...du hast MEINEN Vergleich geklaut...

Und wenn man einen Mülleimer rot anmalt wird´s trotzdem kein Ferrari...


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

welche größe passt denn beim zesty bei ca 174cm / 82cm SL??


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. März 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> welche größe passt denn beim zesty bei ca 174cm / 82cm SL??



Probier mal M. Das wird deine Größe sein.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. März 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem diese Schleifspuren bemerkt, habe dieses Problem bereits hier gesehen und mal mein Lapierre Händler drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Mal schaun was passiert. Bin bisschen enttäuscht, habe das Bike erst seit ende Oktober...





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Deswegen sind die Züge seit 2009 auch oben herum verlegt. Alle 2008er Modelle können problemlos vom Händler umgebaut werden.



Das sieht bei meinem Spicy genauso aus...
Was kann da umgebaut werden? Die Zugverlegung?


----------



## thomasbee (28. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ui, die Stelle hast du mir letztens ja noch gar nicht gezeigt. Das ist schon richtig heftig O.O.



Kann man da eigentlich auch ohne Änderung der Zugvelegung was machen? Ich hab hier noch so eine Art Aluklebefolie von Tesa.  http://www.tesa.de/consumer/solutions/tesa_isolierbaender/260275,detail,ConsumerProductDb.html

Die in 2-3 Lagen aufgebracht aufs Tretlager sollte auch helfen oder? Gibt es beim Zesty noch andere neuralgische Zugscheuerstellen?

Merci

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2009)

ok ... jetzt mach ich mir auch so meine Gedanken, dachte wäre nur Zesty ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. März 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Kann man da eigentlich auch ohne Änderung der Zugvelegung was machen? Ich hab hier noch so eine Art Aluklebefolie von Tesa.  http://www.tesa.de/consumer/solutions/tesa_isolierbaender/260275,detail,ConsumerProductDb.html
> 
> Die in 2-3 Lagen aufgebracht aufs Tretlager sollte auch helfen oder? Gibt es beim Zesty noch andere neuralgische Zugscheuerstellen?
> 
> ...



Besser ist es, wenn du den Zug umlegst. Ist wirklich nicht schwer. Irgendwo hier im Fred ist ein Bild davon.


----------



## thomasbee (28. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Besser ist es, wenn du den Zug umlegst. Ist wirklich nicht schwer. Irgendwo hier im Fred ist ein Bild davon.



Noch ne kurze Nachfrage: Brauch ich eine neue Aussenhülle, weil länger, und wenn ja, könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie lang die ist bei Zesty 2008 in M?

Vielen Dank

.t


----------



## gp5028 (28. März 2009)

So Jungs, das Spicy 516 ist bestellt !!! Hab mich für das 09er entschieden. Die fünf Jahre Garantie und Optik haben für mich einfach dafür gesprochen.
In ner Woche solls denn da sein )


----------



## tuubaduur (28. März 2009)

zum ändern der zugverlegungen braucht man nicht unbedingt neue zughüllen, man kann die alt auch kürzen.

so siehts von oben aus






so siehts von vorne aus





das klebeband um die züge zusammen zu halten ist die schlechtere wahl, nehmt kabelbinder.

viel spass beim basteln

p.s. die pedale sind nicht mehr am bike!


----------



## Ronja (29. März 2009)

[QUOTE

p.s. die pedale sind nicht mehr am bike![/QUOTE]

Schade, wollte gerade lästern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2009)

Ronja schrieb:


> [QUOTE
> 
> p.s. die pedale sind nicht mehr am bike!



Schade, wollte gerade lästern[/QUOTE]

Das haben wir doch damals schon alle gemacht. Deswegen sind die ja auch nicht mehr drauf  Sozusagen konstruktives Lästern...


----------



## thomasbee (29. März 2009)

Super. Vielen Dank fuer die Bilder !!!

.t


----------



## JansonJanson (29. März 2009)

weiss jemand ob das Spicy für 180mm Gabeln ne Freigabe hat ?


----------



## S1las (29. März 2009)

Laut Papa nicht :<. Leider


----------



## hopfer (29. März 2009)

Verbau doch einfach die neue RS Lyrik 2010 mit 170mm Federweg


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2009)

eben...
Aber die Geo wäre dann doch auch im Eimer. Wozu also? Dann nimm gleich ein Froggy.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. März 2009)

wollten mal in mein Spicy ne 66 ATA einbauen ... so zum "Spass" bzw. testen weil die zur Zeit nicht gebraucht wird ... 

hab do noch a Frach, und zwar fahre ich mit meinem Spicy auch GA1 am Kanal. Jetzt ist es immer so, dass ich danach die Gabel so gut wie nicht mehr zum einfedern bekomm. Ist wie wenn ich viel zu viel Luftdruck drin hätte ( was ich nicht hab ). Ich kann in den Wiegetritt gehen und vorne tut sich gar nix ... 
Wenn ich dann bissi stehen gelassen hab, paar "Schläge" durch Wurzeln bzw. Bordstein drauf gekommen sind, gehts eigentlich wieder, wobei so gschmeidig wie vor dem 1. GA1 fahrn spricht se nimmer an ...


----------



## eL (29. März 2009)

wenn du soo hart mit der gabel umgehst (ga1 am kanal entlang) denn verhärtet die gabel natürlich und das ist der effekt den du bemerkt hast


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wollten mal in mein Spicy ne 66 ATA einbauen ... so zum "Spass" bzw. testen weil die zur Zeit nicht gebraucht wird ...
> 
> hab do noch a Frach, und zwar fahre ich mit meinem Spicy auch GA1 am Kanal. Jetzt ist es immer so, dass ich danach die Gabel so gut wie nicht mehr zum einfedern bekomm. Ist wie wenn ich viel zu viel Luftdruck drin hätte ( was ich nicht hab ). Ich kann in den Wiegetritt gehen und vorne tut sich gar nix ...
> Wenn ich dann bissi stehen gelassen hab, paar "Schläge" durch Wurzeln bzw. Bordstein drauf gekommen sind, gehts eigentlich wieder, wobei so gschmeidig wie vor dem 1. GA1 fahrn spricht se nimmer an ...



Klingt für mich nach fehlender Schmierung- mal zerlegen oder wenigstens über Nacht umdrehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Jeep gegen den Baum fährst, gehst du dann auch zum Händler und verlangst "...das muss der doch aushaltem..." Garantie? Überleg mal...



Aber bei einem Jeep kincken halt dickere Bäume bevor was kaputt ist wie bei einem normalen Auto....und die Bikeklasse sind halt (heutzutage) normale Autos mit  Jeepambitionen
Wenn man sowas vermeiden will mußt man sich halt halt einen Rahmen mit dem selben Federweg und einem Kilo mehr auf der Waage kaufen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (30. März 2009)

so, dass ist die Bescherung:












Neuer Rahmen sollte am Freitag da sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2009)

Au weia. Wie kommt das denn???


----------



## S1las (30. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen sollte am Freitag da sein.



Auf jeden Fall schade um den Rahmen, aber findest du es nicht ein bisschen uebereilt gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen anstatt die Meinung zu Lapierre abzuwarten O.O. Und wenn du keine Lust hast zu warten, okay, kauf dir den Rahmen, aber den alten wuerde ich auf jeden Fall einschicken. Mit etwas Glueck hast du dann zwei und den einen kannst du dann liquidieren oder sonst wem eine Freude mit dem Ding machen :O.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2009)

Ich will auch Kunden, die dann gleich nen zweiten kaufen:-(
Asha!!! Kauf sofort noch einen!


----------



## woopy (30. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Au weia. Wie kommt das denn???



Eben, umgefallen. Ganz simpel aus dem Stand auf eine Metallstück gefallen. Glaubt man fast nicht. Möchte mal wissen wie der Rahmen aussieht wenn man ordentlich auf die Fr$$e geht


----------



## woopy (30. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall schade um den Rahmen, aber findest du es nicht ein bisschen uebereilt gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen anstatt die Meinung zu Lapierre abzuwarten O.O. Und wenn du keine Lust hast zu warten, okay, kauf dir den Rahmen, aber den alten wuerde ich auf jeden Fall einschicken. Mit etwas Glueck hast du dann zwei und den einen kannst du dann liquidieren oder sonst wem eine Freude mit dem Ding machen :O.



Ja werde ich auch machen und sonst halt im Wohnzimmer aufhängen


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2009)

Was war das für ein Metallstück? Ne Mine? Eine Eisenbahnschiene?


----------



## woopy (30. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was war das für ein Metallstück? Ne Mine? Eine Eisenbahnschiene?



Das war ne alte Panzersperre ... die liegen bei uns im Dorf und Daheim noch rum. Sehen gut aus und tragen zum Ortsbild bei 

Spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle was für ein Metallstück es war. Es war ja so dass das Fahrrad drauf gefallen ist und nicht umgekehrt. Hätte also auch ein Granit oder irgendwas anderes hartes sein können.

Es war ein H Träger der aber nicht am Boden lag sondern die Decke abstützte ... also genau genommen ist das Fahrrad nicht mal bis auf den Boden gefallen sondern hat den Träger in einer Höhe von 40 cm "touchiert".


----------



## Asha'man (30. März 2009)

Fies. 

@Papa: Du hast mich schon Pleite gemacht mit dem Froggy.  Neuer Rahmen ist nicht drin, trotz Kratzer am Alten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Das war ne alte Panzersperre ... die liegen bei uns im Dorf und Daheim noch rum. Sehen gut aus und tragen zum Ortsbild bei
> 
> Spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle was für ein Metallstück es war. Es war ja so dass das Fahrrad drauf gefallen ist und nicht umgekehrt. Hätte also auch ein Granit oder irgendwas anderes hartes sein können.
> 
> Es war ein H Träger der aber nicht am Boden lag sondern die Decke abstützte ... also genau genommen ist das Fahrrad nicht mal bis auf den Boden gefallen sondern hat den Träger in einer Höhe von 40 cm "touchiert".



Panzersperren waren doch mal Eisenbahnschienen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Fies.
> 
> @Papa: Du hast mich schon Pleite gemacht mit dem Froggy.  Neuer Rahmen ist nicht drin, trotz Kratzer am Alten.



Los! Sei ein Mann!


----------



## Asha'man (30. März 2009)

Ne. Ein Mann rühmt sich mit Blessuren! 

Das nächste Rad ist für meine Freundin. Sind schon fleissig am sparen.


----------



## petzl (30. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> so, dass ist die Bescherung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Delle ist zwar unschön, aber bist du wirklich sicher, dass der Rahmen Schrott ist? Das Ding sieht auf den Bildern gar nicht so schlimm aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ne. Ein Mann rühmt sich mit Blessuren!
> 
> Das nächste Rad ist für meine Freundin. Sind schon fleissig am sparen.



Narben machen sexy...


----------



## woopy (30. März 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Die Delle ist zwar unschön, aber bist du wirklich sicher, dass der Rahmen Schrott ist? Das Ding sieht auf den Bildern gar nicht so schlimm aus.



Ne ich bin mir da gar nicht sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (31. März 2009)

Ich habe seit letzten Herbst so ein Ding im Unterrohr meines Liteville. Da sieht man es zum Glück nicht so, aber ich fahre immer noch damit rum. Habe die Delle auch den Jungs von Liteville gezeigt und die meinten, dass das der Rahmen locker wegstecken würde. Bin mal gespannt was LP dazu sagt.


----------



## woopy (31. März 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Ich habe seit letzten Herbst so ein Ding im Unterrohr meines Liteville. Da sieht man es zum Glück nicht so, aber ich fahre immer noch damit rum. Habe die Delle auch den Jungs von Liteville gezeigt und die meinten, dass das der Rahmen locker wegstecken würde. Bin mal gespannt was LP dazu sagt.



Hast du dazu den Rahmen eingesendet oder lediglich die Fotos?


----------



## petzl (31. März 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Hast du dazu den Rahmen eingesendet oder lediglich die Fotos?



Ich habe damals die Delle nur vermessen, fotografiert und dann die Daten per mail an LV geschickt. Bei nem Telefonat haben die mir dann gesagt, dass das zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht weiter schlimm sei.


----------



## woopy (31. März 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Ich habe damals die Delle nur vermessen, fotografiert und dann die Daten per mail an LV geschickt. Bei nem Telefonat haben die mir dann gesagt, dass das zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht weiter schlimm sei.



mhhh, cool, hat mir jemand eine Mailadresse von LP wo ich mich da melden könnte?

Grüsse


----------



## frankweber (31. März 2009)

.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> @ papa midnigt.
> 
> Briefpost ist durch - ich habe die Ersatzteile schon seit 11 Tagen bezahlt und mehrfach Kontakt gehalten, die Vorfreude auf die Teile ist in große Verärgerung umgeschwenkt.
> 
> Schwache Leistung! - Keine Leistung trifft es eher ( Daumenrunter)



So. Jetzt pass mal eben auf. Wenn du mich in aller Öffentlichkeit anpi55en möchtest, dann solltest du aber fairerweise auch sagen worum es geht. 
Du hast Teile bestellt. Wie viele andere im gleichen Zeitraum auch. Dummerweise ist dein Schaltauge nicht angekommen. Das ist Pech. Vor allem aber für mich, weil ich nämlich UMSONST neue Teile auf den Weg zu dir geschickt habe. Wer bleibt also auf allen Kosten sitzen? Ich. Und dabei wäre ich noch nicht einmal dazu verpflichtet das zu tun, weil du nämlich keinen versicherten Versand bezahlt hast.
Wie gesagt: Die Teile sind auf dem weg zu dir. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (31. März 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Schaltbare KeFü ... Shaman Racing Enduro
> 
> Shaman KeFü


 
Hab nochmal wegen der KeFü fürs Spicy 316 geschaut...
Die Kettenführung paßt nicht ans Spicy (Baujahr 2009), da die Tretlagerschalen integriert sind im verbreiterten Gehäuse!
...also kann man nix befestigen, was mit den Schalen verschraubt werden muß!..und joa..was gäbs denn noch..(ne komplette KeFÜ bitte )..nächste woche kommts un ich hab keine KeFü


----------



## frankweber (31. März 2009)

.


----------



## zabone (31. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> @ papa midnigt.
> 
> Briefpost ist durch - ich habe die Ersatzteile schon seit 11 Tagen bezahlt und mehrfach Kontakt gehalten, die Vorfreude auf die Teile ist in große Verärgerung umgeschwenkt.
> 
> Schwache Leistung! - Keine Leistung trifft es eher ( Daumenrunter)


 
Schonmal sorry im voraus, dass ich mich einmische, aber du ziehst uns ja auch alle hier mit rein...

In deiner Signatur schreibst du "Für ein sauberes Forum", dann halte dich auch bitte daran. Ich finde solche Sachen gehören hier nicht her. Wenn du was bestellst und es nicht ankommt mach es mit demjenigen allein aus. Schick Papa ne Mail, ne PN, ruf ihn an, ne Brieftaube, egal, aber lass uns damit in Ruhe.

Ich hab selber auch schon mehrfach beim Papa was bestellt und kann den Service den er bietet (auch bei Fragen nach dem Kauf) nur als erstklassig bezeichnen.


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2009)

Könnt ihr das bitte privat klären und erst wenn das zu keiner Lösung führt eure Kritik hier öffentlich kund tun?

Ich verstehe auch das Problem nicht bei gerademal einer Woche, wenn ein Paket unterwegs verloren geht und die Nachlieferung bereits unterwegs ist. Ist doch super?! Papa Midnight hat mir bis jetzt alles, was er versprochen hat absolut problemlos zukommen lassen.

Edit: Oh, da war wohl jemand noch schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (31. März 2009)

.


----------



## eL (31. März 2009)

seine einträge komplett zu löschen ist sehr uncool herr weber


----------



## frankweber (31. März 2009)

Jetzt kann der Thread sich wieder mit Lappiere beschäftigen und das ist schließlich der Focus hier.


----------



## S1las (31. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> du hast recht aber sie waren nicht gut und das ist dann schon besser als es stehen zu lassen.
> Ich finde es dennoch cooler es zu entfernen und uncool zu wirken als es so stehen zu lassen




Sorry, sich erst durch solch narzistisches Verhalten in den Vordergrund zu draengen, andere an den Pranger zu stellen und im Nachhinein das eigene Verhalten durch solch einen Post zu rechtfertigen und die eigenen Nachrichten zu loeschen, ist meiner Meinung nach das Letzte. Schau dir mal gut deine Signatur an. Wenn du wirklich nur darauf aus gewesen waerst deine Leistung, die dir zusteht, einzufordern, haettest du das nicht oeffentlich machen muessen. So viel zum Thema:"Fuer ein sauberes Forum". 
Man haette genauso gut demjenigen eine PM schreiben koennen. Das verstehe ich unter dem obig genannten/zitierten Signatureintrag.
Sowas wie dich braucht das Forum wirklich nicht. Da hat deine Signatur ausnahmsweise recht.


----------



## frankweber (31. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> frankweber schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, sich erst durch solch narzistisches Verhalten in den Vordergrund zu draengen, andere an den Pranger zu stellen und im Nachhinein das eigene Verhalten durch solch einen Post zu rechtfertigen und die eigenen Nachrichten zu loeschen, ist meiner Meinung nach das Letzte. Schau dir mal gut deine Signatur an. Wenn du wirklich nur darauf aus gewesen waerst deine Leistung, die dir zusteht, einzufordern, haettest du das nicht oeffentlich machen muessen. So viel zum Thema:"Fuer ein sauberes Forum".
> ...


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (31. März 2009)

Leute,hört auf mit diesem Kindergarten..jeder hat seine meinung abgegeben..das ist ein LP-Thread..kein Kindergarten,wo man sich austoben kann...Jeder erwischt mal n schlechten Tag...DANKE


----------



## S1las (31. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> S1las schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Merkst Du eigentlich daß Du genau das tust, was Du mir vorwirfst?
> ...


----------



## hopfer (31. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Hab nochmal wegen der KeFü fürs Spicy 316 geschaut...
> Die Kettenführung paßt nicht ans Spicy (Baujahr 2009), da die Tretlagerschalen integriert sind im verbreiterten Gehäuse!
> ...also kann man nix befestigen, was mit den Schalen verschraubt werden muß!..und joa..was gäbs denn noch..(ne komplette KeFÜ bitte )..nächste woche kommts un ich hab keine KeFü



Hi,

Der Andy´s Bikes & Parts hat sich selber eine Gebastelt macht er Natürlich auch auf anfrage noch mal 

LG Peter


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (31. März 2009)

preis & fertigstellung?

Mfg. (L.P)MTBer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (31. März 2009)

Dauert vielleicht 1-2 Woche.
Preis ca.100â¬ kommt drauf an ob Carbon oder Alu.
Ruf ihn einfach mal an. weiss nÃ¤mlich nur das er welche baut


----------



## Don_Buddi (1. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab seit Montag mein erstes Fully. Hatte mir eigentlich erst ein Felt Compulsion ausgeguckt. Als ich dann aber auf dem Zesty 314 saß, war es wie nach Hause kommen  Lange rede kurzer Sinn, ich werde mich jetzt wohl öfters hier tummeln und mitmachen. Freu mich schon drauf 

Viele Grüße
Buddi


----------



## Richi2511 (1. April 2009)

*SUPER *Don_Buddi 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike!!!  
Stell doch mal paar Bilder rein...


----------



## lugggas (1. April 2009)

hallo!
falls jemand hier das gleiche Problem - ständige müde und eingeschlafene hände - hat, kann ich ihm einen besonderen Tipp geben.

Es handelt sich hierbei um neu entwickelte anti-asleep-guards.

Die aags kann man ganz einfach über die Griffe ziehen und man merkt ab dem ersten Meter eine riesige Verbesserung!

Der Spezialkunststoff wird so verwebt, dass die Hände optimal unterstützt und angeregt werden. Er ist in der Lage, die Durchblutung anzuregen und somit Taubheitsgefühle zu unterbinden. Außerdem sollte man den aag ohne Handschuhe fahren, da er so in der Lage ist, den Handschweiß direkt aufzufangen. Die Feuchtigkeit erfüllt sogar noch einen Zweck.
Durch sie ist der aag in der Lage, ätherische Öle abzugeben, was nicht nur die Durchblutung zusätzlich anregt, sondern auch noch wunderbar riecht.

Die aags gibts demnächst für nur 69,99 im Handel, bei meinem Froggy waren sie allerdings gratis als Testobjekt dabei


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2009)

Schei55e. Ich schmeiss die Dinger immer weg...


----------



## S1las (1. April 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> hallo!
> falls jemand hier das gleiche Problem - ständige müde und eingeschlafene hände - hat, kann ich ihm einen besonderen Tipp geben.
> 
> Es handelt sich hierbei um neu entwickelte anti-asleep-guards.
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich anfaenglich auch, als ich mit Mountainbiking angefangen habe. Das hat sehr viel mit der Sattelhoehe bzw -position zu tun. Die Arme duerfen nicht zu arg gestreckt  bzw. zu sehr angewinkelt sein- einfach ausprobieren. Ergonomische Griffe sollten meines Erachtens wirklich erst benutzt werden, wenn nichts hilft, da dies auf eine nicht gesunde Koerperhaltung hinweisen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2009)

Oh Mann...


----------



## Don_Buddi (1. April 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *SUPER *Don_Buddi
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike!!!
> Stell doch mal paar Bilder rein...




Jaa, mach ich auf alle Fälle. Im Moment is es leider nohc viiiel zu sauber 

Die ersten kleinen Touren waren aber schon sehr vielversprechend

Buddi


----------



## tuubaduur (1. April 2009)

gratulation buddi, wirst viel spass haben mit dem bike


----------



## lugggas (1. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Oh Mann...



oh man²...


----------



## S1las (1. April 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> oh man²...



wus denn war doch nur ein tipp


----------



## gp5028 (1. April 2009)

Was ??? Des komische Plastiknetz kostet 70EUR ??? Also des erscheint mir doch sehr nach Abzokke !!! Materialwert warscheinlich nicht mal 1cent. Bei meinem Hifi-Rack waren um die Alu Rohre ein blaues Schutznetz.... sieht genaus so aus... nur halt blau...


----------



## Jockelmatz (1. April 2009)

So lugggas, nun bring die Netze mal wieder Deinem Gemüsehändler zurück - die Kiwis kriegen sonst Druckstellen    Kannst ja wieder mit Handschuhen fahren...


Don_Buddi, gut gekauft - an dem Fahrwerk wirst viel Spass haben, super Hinterbau!


----------



## gp5028 (1. April 2009)

So, hab die Dinger sogar noch...wer möchte bei mir zum Sonderpreis von 39,95EUR 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317612

@luggas... geiler Aprilscherz


----------



## eL (1. April 2009)

hehe
luggas das glaubt dir doch eh keener
die schaizendreggsdinger hab ich in der werkstatt zu hauf rumfliegen. wenn die 70 eusen wert wären dann wären sie soch unter die leute gebracht worden.

und wer bitte ist so unklug und fährt ohne handschuh?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2009)

Ach je...Aprilscherze werden immer noch so ernst genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (1. April 2009)

da sagste was...


----------



## eL (2. April 2009)

na da hab ich euch aber aufs kreuz gelegt


----------



## S1las (2. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ach je...Aprilscherze werden immer noch so ernst genommen...



oh gestern war 1. April S_S. Ich habs mit Wochentagen/Datum nicht so


----------



## gp5028 (2. April 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> oh gestern war 1. April S_S. Ich habs mit Wochentagen/Datum nicht so


Ich habs zuerst auch verpeilt...dann hmmm da war doch was 
Bin aber auch vorgeschädigt.... in meinem zweiten Hobby HIFI gibt es ja auch Leute die sich für 1.600EUR ein 5x5cm großes
Sperrholz mit ner Goldglocke drann in die Bude hängen...... auf einmal ist die Raumakustik dann gleich viel besser ....  ohne scheiß... gibt es echt.
Hätte mcih also im Radelbereich nicht gewundert wenns da auch so "tolle" Sachen gibt


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2009)

Ich verkaufe ab heute nur noch HIFI Kram...Bestellungen werden ab sofort angenommen.


----------



## gp5028 (2. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe ab heute nur noch HIFI Kram...Bestellungen werden ab sofort angenommen.


Sollte man machen... oder einfach selbst was erfinden und dann als super klangverbessernd verkaufen... da gibts hab ich gerade gesehen auch ne Platin Ausführung für schlappe 2.600EUR


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2009)

Ich bestelle heute noch Lapierre Bekleidung. Braucht noch einer was?


----------



## zabone (2. April 2009)

@ Papa

warum kombinierst du nich beides und verkaufst dann sowas ...


----------



## lugggas (2. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bestelle heute noch Lapierre Bekleidung. Braucht noch einer was?



find die auf der side net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> find die auf der side net



Schuck mir deine e-mail. ich schick dir nen Katalog. Bis morgen um 11 bräuchte ich ne bestellung.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2009)

zabone schrieb:


> @ Papa
> 
> warum kombinierst du nich beides und verkaufst dann sowas ...



Deal! was zahlste?


----------



## Richi2511 (2. April 2009)

Mann Mann Mann unglaublich, muss ich euch jetzt echt erzählen;
war gerade mit Schatz und Hund ne Runde laufen, da treffen wir doch auf nem Wanderparkplatz so ein 150cm (fast noch)Grundschulzwerg mit nem noch unbenutzten Lapierre DH 920, nagelneuem SixSixOne Fullface Helm, nagelneuen Race Face Knie- Schienbeinschoner und Brustpanzer. Die ganze Wurst wurde auch noch von Eltern hergefahren und gerade eingekleidet. Und dann noch der mütterliche Kommentar "Und wo willst du hier jetzt runterfahren?" Ich hab echt geglaubt mich trifft der Schlag, war vollkommen geschockt. Sogar meine Freundin konnte das Entsetzen verstehen (erst recht als ich ihr den Preis genannt habe), und wie der die ersten Meter gefahren ist, leck unfassbar. Wahrscheinlich zuvor ein real,- Sommerangebots Rad gefahren... Ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen, dafür muss der sicher lange Zeitungen austragen oder die Grundschule mit D..... versorgen 
Das Bike fanden Hund und Ich jedoch echt Hammer, waren beide am hecheln...   
Egal, hab mein Schock überwunden und freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt, MONEY RULES


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2009)

Is doch nur Geld...Oh Mann...


----------



## Don_Buddi (2. April 2009)

Naja...
Bin jetzt ja au net so der checker, würde aber stark annehmen der kleine hat nicht viel Spaß an dem schönen Rahmen.
Außer seine alten Herrschaften karren den kleinen regelmäßig in Park und er hat n paar coole Kumpels


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. April 2009)

aber die coolen Kumpels hat er nur weil die mal n Lapierre DH fahrn wolln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Buddi (3. April 2009)

Wo war das nchmal genau??
Vielleicht kann ich auch sein Kumpel sein. Ich könnte ihn auch in nen Park fahren. Dann müssten die Eltern nit.


----------



## Asha'man (3. April 2009)

@Papa: Bei meiner Sattelklemme ist das Zwischenblech hinüber. Ist gebrochen. Gibts das irgendwie einzeln nachzukaufen? Die Sattelklemme ist davon ab noch TipTop und wegwerfen wäre hier echt zu schade.

Grüne Salsa Klemme sieht übrigens sehr sehr nett am 518 aus!


----------



## eL (4. April 2009)

Erste Feindfahrt mit U516!

Nachdem das gute stück noch 3 wochen im trockendock lag, wagte ich am Donnerstag die erste tauch fahrt mit U516.

Zielgebiet war der pfälzer Gehölzgürtel um maikammer/edenkoben

Bevor ich das erste mal in den wald taucht musste ich schon den ersten lackabplatzer am rechten horschtlünk registrieren 

Um es mal mit den worten eines Mathematikers zu sagen: 
Lapierre lackquallität verhält sich entgegengesetzt proportional zu der von cannondale.... leider. da muss ne lösung her

Nun ging es erstmal hoch zur Kalmit. Gabel abgesenkt propedal rein und die kiste fährt sich fast wie ein CC bike. jedenfalls wippt nix und der lenker iss tiefer als der sattel. So solls für mich auch sein 

Von der kalmit rüber zum Felsenmeer erstmal Berchab. Gabel ausgetravelt, ropedal raus, sattel runner.... ahhha doch ein Enduro 

Nochmal aufs Typenschild geschaut.... was nur 160? das sind eindeutig mehr!!!! ich hoffte mein Sofa daheim wäre so bequem.

Kurzer anstieg zu Felsenmeer:
 Kleines Blatt und wiege tritt ohne Propedal gedöns (man kann nich an alles denken) die Rampe hoch. Wieder bleibt pumpen und wippen aus 

Etwas später dann:
Einen track runter welcher unter dem namen "Gangbang" firmiert und eigenlich als eine übele schüttelpiste mit großen brocken darin zu verstehen ist. Wieder ein aha Effekt denn der mir aus Eingelenker Zeiten bekannte verhasste brems stempel bleibt aus 

Hahnenschritt Winterbergabfahrt ins Klausenthal:
Hier merke ich in engen kehren daß, das Boot doch ein paar fuß länger ist als mein altes  durch die kehren ging es für mein empfinden deutlich schwerer. was aber auch daran liegen kann das ich wirklich lange keine kehren gefahren bin.

Resümee:
Ein verdammt Geiles Boot mit super Fahreigenschaften fairen Komponenten, geringem Gewicht und einer Optik die alle blicke auf sich zieht (aber das sind ex CD Fahrer ja gewöhnt   )

Nicht so toll finde ich:
Die Auswahl der bremse. Wieso verbauen die 180/180 er scheiben????  ich habe immer gute Ergebnisse erzielt mit 205/165 bei den alten Hope bremsen (M4 Mini bis 2003) Die Bremswirkung vorn ist noch nicht der Hit und eine 200er scheibe pflicht.
Die wirklich miese Lack Qualität. Und dabei handelt es sie eindeutig um einen Hauptfehler im sinne der FMEA. Mir scheint das der Untergrund gar nicht mit Haftvermittler behandelt ist   selbst der vordere oro Bremskörper hat innen schon lack abplatzer und dort gibt es sonst ja keine mechanischen Einwirkungen.

Trotz alledem Great Deal  und grüße an Rainer und sein Team  (die Jungs um svenson und co)

p.s. Kaum wurde bekannt das der eL ein neues bike hat, (der kollege hat heimlich fotos gemacht und sie im Pfalz Forum verpetzt), wurden schon die wildesten Theorien über das Lappiere Viergelenk System angestellt.
Aus diesen ging hervor das es Bergauf wippen muss wie ne Gummikuh und bei Drop´s höllisch an der kette reißen. Da ich dies nicht bestätigen kann lies ich der Diskussion ohne eigenem Konstruktivem zutun freien lauf.

Beste grüße und bis bald im wald

L.


----------



## hopfer (4. April 2009)

Hi,

War heute mit einem freund von "nuts" unterwegs.
er wollte mein Froggy Fahren und schreibt auch einen Bericht darüber.
der dann im Block von "nuts" zu finden seien wird.

Ich fahre heute ausserdem für eine Woche in den Ski Urlaub.

Also bis Bald 
LG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. April 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Papa: Bei meiner Sattelklemme ist das Zwischenblech hinüber. Ist gebrochen. Gibts das irgendwie einzeln nachzukaufen? Die Sattelklemme ist davon ab noch TipTop und wegwerfen wäre hier echt zu schade.
> 
> Grüne Salsa Klemme sieht übrigens sehr sehr nett am 518 aus!



Solche "Ersatzteile" musste dir leider selber bauen. das ist ein altes Problem. Nichjt nur bei diesen Klemmen. Wer seine Quetsche oft nutzt, sollte sich ne Hope oder Salsa zulegen. Die Messinglager halten doch eindeutig länger.


----------



## eL (4. April 2009)

Was ich auch nicht mag ist das die scheibe an der gabel und dem bremssattel schleift









ist das normal beim 516er ??


----------



## lugggas (4. April 2009)

ich denke, das mit dem "normal" war ironisch gemeint?

Wo gibts denn die Salsa bzw Hope Sattelklemme in Grün?
Hab bis jetzt nur bei hibike die Salsa gefunden.


----------



## Asha'man (5. April 2009)

Ich habe die Salsa in grün bei HiBike gekauft. 

@Papa: Habe ich fast befürchtet. Mal sehen, was ich da anstelle.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2009)

das Schleifen der Scheibe an der Gabel habe ich bei mir auch, zwar nicht so schlimm wie bei Dir aber doch deutliche Spuren ... 
Tipp mal darauf, das es passiert bei "extremen" Kurvenfahrten ala Anliegern wo das Vorderrad sich doch etwas "verwindet"


----------



## eL (5. April 2009)

liegt wohl an dem Centerlock zu 6loch Adapter
es ist wirklich super wenig platz zwischen gabel und scheibe

das hintere laufrad hat auch schon nen schlenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (6. April 2009)

Nal ne Frage zu den Tretlagern im Spicy:

La Pierre hatte hier ja die wunderbare Idee nicht geschraubte Lager zu verwenden sondern solche zum einpressen/ integrierte Lager. Da ich ja mein Spicy Rahmen geschrottet habe, hatte ich das Vergnügen mein Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen. Bei der Lieferung des Rahmens lagen auch die Tretlager separat bei.

Kann mir mal einer sagen was La Pierre geritten hat solchen Schund zu verbauen? Nicht nur dass sie ganz aus Hartplastik sind, dass wär ja noch zu verkraften .... nein, die gehen sowas von schwer dass man sich fragen muss ob da überhaupt irgendwelche Kugellager drin sind.

Gibt es irgendwelche passenden die man verwenden könnte welche besser laufen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Nal ne Frage zu den Tretlagern im Spicy:
> 
> La Pierre hatte hier ja die wunderbare Idee nicht geschraubte Lager zu verwenden sondern solche zum einpressen/ integrierte Lager. Da ich ja mein Spicy Rahmen geschrottet habe, hatte ich das Vergnügen mein Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen. Bei der Lieferung des Rahmens lagen auch die Tretlager separat bei.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wie die Lager laufen, wenn sie eingebaut sind. In der Hand muß sich ein gutes Lager nicht zwangsweigerlich gut drehen. Welche Typenbezeichnung steht auf den Lagern?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht mag ist das die scheibe an der gabel und dem bremssattel schleift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl eher eine Frage, ob das bei der FOX normal ist. Eine Stellungnahme vom Importeur wäre da interessant.


----------



## woopy (6. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie die Lager laufen, wenn sie eingebaut sind. In der Hand muß sich ein gutes Lager nicht zwangsweigerlich gut drehen. Welche Typenbezeichnung steht auf den Lagern?



Ja da hast du recht aber auch in eingebauten Zustand gehen die RICHTIG schlecht. Habe die genau Bezeichnung noch notiert aber den Zettel gerade in der Werkstatt. Gebs nachher mal durch.


----------



## woopy (6. April 2009)

So, die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager ist:

Shimano SM-BB91-41


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> So, die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager ist:
> 
> Shimano SM-BB91-41



Das sind die OEM lager, die in allen Rädern drinstecken. Bisher hatten wir da nie Probleme. Selbst wenn du zum FCM 970 tauschen kannst, heißt das nicht, dass das besser läuft. Offensichtlich passt da irgendwas nicht. Dein Händler sollte helfen können.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> ich denke, das mit dem "normal" war ironisch gemeint?
> 
> Wo gibts denn die Salsa bzw Hope Sattelklemme in Grün?
> Hab bis jetzt nur bei hibike die Salsa gefunden.



Die kann ich dir auch schicken. Allerdings wirklich nur von Salsa. Hope behalten die grünen Teile ihren teamfahrern vor.


----------



## woopy (6. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das sind die OEM lager, die in allen Rädern drinstecken. Bisher hatten wir da nie Probleme. Selbst wenn du zum FCM 970 tauschen kannst, heißt das nicht, dass das besser läuft. Offensichtlich passt da irgendwas nicht. Dein Händler sollte helfen können.



Also ich checke es heute Abend nochmals mit dem ersten Rahmen. Wenn ich aber sehe wie leicht die "original" XTR Kurbel geht bzw. deren Lager ist das ein riesen Unterschied!


----------



## woopy (6. April 2009)

ps: falls jemand einen kompletten Rahmen mit Dämpfer etc. vom Spicy 916 sucht gerne melden. Einfach mit dem bekannten Schaden im Oberrohr aber vielleicht kann auch wer was mit dem Hinterbau anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> ps: falls jemand einen kompletten Rahmen mit Dämpfer etc. vom Spicy 916 sucht gerne melden. Einfach mit dem bekannten Schaden im Oberrohr aber vielleicht kann auch wer was mit dem Hinterbau anfangen.



Der Hinterbau passt übrigens in alle Zesty und Spicy Modelle. Ist baugleich.


----------



## Silver-Racer (6. April 2009)

der hinterbau ist baugleich? 
was macht denn eigentlich rahmentechnisch den unterschied zw. den zesty und spicy aus? rahmen stabiler (und schwerer)? umlenkwippe und dadurch mehr federweg?
die geometrieangaben sind bis auf sitz- und steuerwinkel identisch.


----------



## skatmann (6. April 2009)

Hei

Ich fahre das Spicy 316 mit der Foxgabel. Es sollten ab Werk eine blaue Feder bis 82 KG drin sein. Ich muss die Gabel aber bis auf 2 Klicks zu drehen, weil ich mit Klamotten auf ca.92 KG komme und die Gabel was weich ist. Da sollte ich mir wohl besser die Gelbe holen, ich finde die Blaue sprich so zugedreht etwas zäh an. 
Was fahrt ihr für Federn bei dem Gewicht?
Danke skatmann


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> der hinterbau ist baugleich?
> was macht denn eigentlich rahmentechnisch den unterschied zw. den zesty und spicy aus? rahmen stabiler (und schwerer)? umlenkwippe und dadurch mehr federweg?
> die geometrieangaben sind bis auf sitz- und steuerwinkel identisch.



Wie gesagt, die Carbonteile des Hintzerbaus sind identisch. Der Hauptrahmen ist komplett anders.


----------



## eL (6. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl eher eine Frage, ob das bei der FOX normal ist. Eine Stellungnahme vom Importeur wäre da interessant.



Wie gehst DU mit dem problem um? hast du eine lösung?

ich habe mal alle 3 vorderräder mit unterschiedliche naben probehalber in die fox 36 eingebaut und die abstände der scheibe zur postmountaufnahme mal fotografiert

6loch hope nabe




Hope BigUn 5loch nabe




Schimano nabe mit centerlockadapter




die Big un geht hier gar nich und war an ner pike schon sehr eng
die schimano is so eng das es in kurven schleift 
die 6loch hope sollte ok sein

also anderer laufradsatz


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2009)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatten wir auch schon. Als Händler gibts da keine halben Sachen und somit müssen ein paar LRS / Disc Varianten einfach außen vor bleiben. Ich muss ja gewährleisten, dass ALLES zu 100% in Ordnung ist. Kein Gepfusche. (Ich weiß von anderen Lösungen, die ich hier aber nicht öffentlich mache. Damit möchte ich nichts zu tun haben.)
Ich frage mich nur, warum von FOX so unglaublich eng gearbeitet wurde. Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zabone (7. April 2009)

Ich konnte mein Vorderrad nach Wechsel auf andere Bremsen gar nicht mehr drehen, die Bremsscheibe lag direkt an der unteren PM-aufnahme der Gabel an. Hab dan ganz vorsichtig den Lack abgeschliffen (war recht dick an dieser Stelle ca. 7/10 mm) danach wieder dünn lackiert und nun hab ich ca. nen halben mm Platz zwischen Scheibe und Gabel. Bisher schleift nix, auch nicht in Kurven


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Carbonteile des Hintzerbaus sind identisch. Der Hauptrahmen ist komplett anders.



Hmm ich habe einen Zesty 314 also von der Farbe her würde der Hinterbau
des Spicy 916 passen.
Ist eigentlich der ganze Aufwand lohnenswert?
Wieviel etwa Gewichtsersparniss bringt das und wie hoch wäre etwa der
Arbeitsaufwand und Kosten?

greetz


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2009)

Gewichtsersparnis sind ca. 300 Gramm und Arbeitsaufwand hängt vom Geschick des Schraubers ab. Somit auch der Preis...


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. April 2009)

Danke Dir schon mal Papa.
Und wieviel würdest Du beispielweise für die Arbeit nehmen ?
Ich brauche ja irgendwie ein Denkansatz was das betrifft ;-) .

Grüße


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2009)

Geh da nicht nach der Kohle. Es ist viel wichtiger, dass der Schrauber EXAKT weiß, was er da tut. Drehmomentschlüssel 2-10 Nm, Carbonpaste, Lagerpressen etc. sollten für ihn ein alltägliches Werkzeug sein, sonst würd ich das da nicht machen lassen. Wenn da nämlich einer nur 30 Euro nimmt und dir den Bock versaut, dann nützt dir das gar nix.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. April 2009)

Wo ich das da oben über die blaue Feder lese, ist beim Spicy 316 eigentlich nur eine Feder für die Gabel dabei?


----------



## Don_Buddi (7. April 2009)

sacht mal, so generell? 
Ich war heute bei mir am Höchsten ne Runde Biken, bin ja noch fleißig am Gegend kennenlernen. Bin dort schön auf n kamm ne trail gefolgt (ausgeschriebener Wanderweg). Mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele der umgestürzten/gefellten Bäume (mit absicht!?) direkt auf den Trail gezogen wurden. Sind das genervte Wanderer die sich ärgern das sie nicht alleine sind auf der Welt oder verkappte Naturschützer oder so?
Wenn man das ließt mit dem Bombenkrater in München und so weiter, werden MTBler in letzter Zeit wieder stärker angefeindet?

Is euch was aufgefallen in die Richtung?

Gruß von Buddi
der Morgen nach Sylt in Urlaub im Urlaub startet


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2009)

Mountainbiker sind halt unerwünscht, weil die doch den Wald zerstören. Und man kann sie nur aufhalten, indem man mit einem Unimog tonnenschwere Bäume durch den Wald schleppt und dabei mit den Reifen den Boden so ultrahoch verdichtet, dass da unter Garantie nie wieder was wächst. Übrigens in einer Breite, die nicht mal von einem ganzen Rudel Biker befahren werden kann...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ... dabei mit den Reifen den Boden so ultrahoch verdichtet, ...



Was vorzugsweise um diese Zeit des Jahres schon geschehen sein sollte, denn dann hat man durch Permutation der Forstwege in knietiefen Schlamm erreicht, dass Mountainbiker sogar dann dem Wald fernbleiben, wenn gar kein Wanderwetter ist 

Kannst du was zu meiner Frage mit den Federn sagen? Ich habe neulich in einer Zeitschriftenwerbung für die 36er-Serie einen Hinweis gelesen, dass die VAN mit drei verschiedenen Federn käme. Aber ich fürchte fast, das gilt nur für Aftermarket, nicht für die OEM-Modelle.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Was vorzugsweise um diese Zeit des Jahres schon geschehen sein sollte, denn dann hat man durch Permutation der Forstwege in knietiefen Schlamm erreicht, dass Mountainbiker sogar dann dem Wald fernbleiben, wenn gar kein Wanderwetter ist
> 
> Kannst du was zu meiner Frage mit den Federn sagen? Ich habe neulich in einer Zeitschriftenwerbung für die 36er-Serie einen Hinweis gelesen, dass die VAN mit drei verschiedenen Federn käme. Aber ich fürchte fast, das gilt nur für Aftermarket, nicht für die OEM-Modelle.



Das Federkit gibt es wirklich nur in der Aftermarkettüte..Pech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (8. April 2009)

ergänzend:

OEM Stahlfeder gabeln sollten, so denn sie mit einem kompletten Fahrrad drum herum ausgeliefert werden, eine der Rahmenhöhe entsprechende feder rate besitzen.

kleiner rahmen weiche feder
großer rahmen harte feder

ob das die Hersteller noch machen weis ich allerdings nicht. einfacher ist es natürlich Luftfeder Elemente zu verbauen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ergänzend:
> 
> OEM Stahlfeder gabeln sollten, so denn sie mit einem kompletten Fahrrad drum herum ausgeliefert werden, eine der Rahmenhöhe entsprechende feder rate besitzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## eL (8. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> eL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ergänzend:
> ...



ooha   ein glück das ich da mit luftfederung auf der sicheren seite bin


----------



## JansonJanson (8. April 2009)

Hey Leutz, 

was für nen Sattel ist denn auf dem Froggy 718 LTD verbaut ?
Ist nen Syncros Sattel....

Hintergrund ist der das mir mein Arsch auf dem jetzigen nach ner halben Stunde treten in der Ebene richtig brummt 
Sattel hab ich den hier 






Suche nen Sattel wo das net so ist, hab schon paar durch, den orginalen San Marco vom 516er 08 war gut, den hab ich mir aber leider schnell durch nen "No Footer" geschrottet, dann kam nen Selle Italia Shiver TLD nun der hier ... 
Bin fahrfertig knapp unter 100kg (wenn das was zusagen hat)

greets und schon mal danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> was für nen Sattel ist denn auf dem Froggy 718 LTD verbaut ?
> Ist nen Syncros Sattel....
> ...




Was für ein Problem hast du denn genau? Schlafen dir auch mal die Nüsse ein oder tut dir einfach nur der Hintern weh? Hast du ne Möglichkeit, mal bei einem Händler deine Sitzhöckerbreite ausmessen zu lassen? Schau mal bei ALLAY Sätteln...


----------



## Felix91123456 (10. April 2009)

Servus,

bin im Begriffmir das Zesty 314 zu kaufen.
Komme von der Hardtail Fraktion, aber die Probefahrt hat mich eigentlich beruhigt.
Wie sind eure Meinungen zu dem Bike?
Von der Schaltung würde ich auf SRam 9.0 Drehschaltgriffe und nen SRam 9.0 Umwerfer wechseln. Dann gleich noch nen Umwerfer und ne SRam Kette?
Der Preis liegt beim Händler bei 2099. Wieviel Rabatt sollte da drin sein?
Und bis wieviel mm Scheibenbremsen Passen in das Bike?

Gruß felix


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2009)

Felix91123456 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin im Begriffmir das Zesty 314 zu kaufen.
> Komme von der Hardtail Fraktion, aber die Probefahrt hat mich eigentlich beruhigt.
> ...



In der Regel gibts da keinen Rabatt. Wenn du nen Rabatt kaufen willst, solltest du n Cube oder Scott kaufen...


----------



## lugggas (11. April 2009)

aber evtl schrauben sie dir deine Wunschteile (die du bezahlt/mitgebracht hast) umsonst hin oder so.


----------



## lugggas (11. April 2009)

Meine weiche Feder für die Totem soll endlich kommen, im Moment passt mir das Fahrwerk so nicht. Der Hinterbau schluckst alles weg und vorne hab ich gerade mal etwas mehr als 10% sag und nutze, selbst wenn hinten komplett, vorne die letzten 2 bis 3 cm Federweg nicht. Druckstufen sind komplett rausgedreht.
Allerdings habe ich auch am Hinterbau das Gefühl, er würde recht schnell durchrauschen, obwohl ich mittig im sag-indikator bin.
Vielleicht so normal?
Schreibt doch mal bitte Erfahrungen über euer Fahrwerk.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was für ein Problem hast du denn genau? Schlafen dir auch mal die Nüsse ein oder tut dir einfach nur der Hintern weh? Hast du ne Möglichkeit, mal bei einem Händler deine Sitzhöckerbreite ausmessen zu lassen? Schau mal bei ALLAY Sätteln...



also mir tut der Hintern vornehmlich weh, ab und zu evtl auch mal so nen Taubheitsgefühl, ist aber eher die Seltenheit.

Sitzhöckerbreite, hmmmm glaubs eher nicht, konnte man die nicht auch mit so wellpappa mal messen ? Bzw. mit nassem A**** auf ne Zeitung setzen ?


----------



## lugggas (11. April 2009)

wellpappe hatte bei mir jetzt nicht so gut funktioniert. probiers doch einfach mal aus. vll war ja mein allerwertester nur zu fett


----------



## Felix91123456 (11. April 2009)

also, ab kommenden samstag bin im besitz eines zesty 314's 

Schaltwerk und Drehschaltgriffe auf SRam 9.0 getauscht
und vorne ne 200er hinten ne 185er Bremse.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Asha'man (12. April 2009)

@luggas: Der DHX Air im Froggy neigte bei mir auch zum durchrauschen. Weniger Zugstufe und etwas mehr Luftdruck und das Ding rockt bei mir. Den Ausgleichsbehälter fahre ich mit minimaldruck.
Die Fox Van RC2 vorne passt trotz 2cm weniger Federweg jetzt sehr gut. Habe Druckstufen beide nur einen Klick zu. Federweg bis auf den letzten mm wird regelmässig genutzt. Schlägt trotzdem nicht durch auch bei unsanfteren Landungen. Das Froggy macht mir immer mehr Freude.


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. April 2009)

Felix91123456 schrieb:


> also, ab kommenden samstag bin im besitz eines zesty 314's



Glückwunsch - den Kauf wirst Du nicht bereuen!


----------



## lugggas (12. April 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @luggas: Der DHX Air im Froggy neigte bei mir auch zum durchrauschen. Weniger Zugstufe und etwas mehr Luftdruck und das Ding rockt bei mir. Den Ausgleichsbehälter fahre ich mit minimaldruck.
> Die Fox Van RC2 vorne passt trotz 2cm weniger Federweg jetzt sehr gut. Habe Druckstufen beide nur einen Klick zu. Federweg bis auf den letzten mm wird regelmässig genutzt. Schlägt trotzdem nicht durch auch bei unsanfteren Landungen. Das Froggy macht mir immer mehr Freude.



danke für deine antwort.
Ich bin ja mit dem Van R unterwegs. Mit dem Ausfedern bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, daher denke ich nicht, dass ich mit der Zugstufe was erreichen kann. Druckstufe kann ich ja leider nicht einstellen.
Aber vielleicht bin ich es einfach von meinem alten Fully nicht gewohnt, dass man auch so mal den ganzen Federweg nutzen kann 
Mich hats eben nur gewundert.
("Was? Da geht der schon so durch?komisch!)

Ich kann aber schlecht sagen, wie sehr die ab Werk die Druckstufe drinnen haben. Naja so lange bei der Landung nichts komisch klingt, mache ich mir mal keine weiteren Gedanken drüber und hoffe das die Totem bald in einer ähnlichen Liga spielt.

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushman75 (12. April 2009)

Hey,

suche ein 2008er LP Spicy 516 in Gr. M. (gebraucht oder neu).
Meldet Euch! Alternativ das Froggy 518. Bitte keine Listenpreisangebote, gääähnnn...
Gruss Bushman.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. April 2009)

@papa:
Danke für den Klamottenkatalog! Wo kann man denn Details über Ausstattung, Passform und Material finden? "P.P"- sind das die deutschen Listenpreise? 
@all: Besitzt denn schon jemand etwas aus der aktuellen Enduro Collection? 

Schönes Ostern noch, Kai


----------



## hopfer (12. April 2009)

-


----------



## hopfer (12. April 2009)

Mein Frosch mal wieder:













Geändert wurde so manches 
Gewicht: 15,6kg (mit Coil Totem)
Es Steht noch ein neuer LRS an Ansonsten ist er fertig!

LG Peter


----------



## Tachris (12. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl eher eine Frage, ob das bei der FOX normal ist. Eine Stellungnahme vom Importeur wäre da interessant.



Muss dieses Thema nochmals aufgreifen, weil ich nicht ganz kapiert habe:
Ist das Bremsschleifen für die Fox 36 Van R bekannt?

An meinem Spicy 316 schleift die Vorderbremse wie Sau - Rad dreht ordentlich im Leerlauf, aber Scheibe pfeift ohne Ende. Schleifen, reinigen, neu anbauen hat alles nichts gebracht. Ich habe bisher immer gedacht, dass die Oro K18 daran Schuld ist...


----------



## lugggas (13. April 2009)

Totem Coil? Naaachmacher 
fährst du eigentlich auch mit dem Ding oder putzt du nur? Ist immer so schön sauber  Ich denke morgen wird meins auch mal gereinigt.
Is die Totem denn neu oder scho eingefahren?
Schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?

cheers


----------



## hopfer (13. April 2009)

Ich fahre und ruhe mich dann beim Putzen aus 
Die Totem ist schon 1 Jahr alt hat nur eine neue Hülle und statt der Solo Air eine Coil Einheit bekommen.
Laufen tut sie super. helfen tut es die Abstreifer/Dichtungen mit Gabel Öl zu benetzen bzw. zu reinigen.

LG Peter


----------



## hopfer (13. April 2009)

@Asha´man
Hab noch eine Gleit Platte für die Sattelklemme rumliegen gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick dir das teil zu.

LG Peter


----------



## lugggas (13. April 2009)

nimmst du dann das stinknormale rock shox Gabelöl? Meine Abstreifringe mach ich nach jeder Fahrt sauber. Ich benutze dazu Brunox Deo.
Vielleicht liegt gerade darin das Problem? Hat man ja auch schon schlechtes drüber gelesen. ich benutze es eigentlich nur zum Reinigen und weniger zum Schmieren, sprich ich trage wenig auf und entferne es dann sofort wieder mit dem Schmutz.

greetings


----------



## hopfer (13. April 2009)

Ich nehme das "Finish line" Gabel Öl W5
Ich merke schon das dann die Gabel Geschmeidiger arbeitet weil die Reibung von den Dichtungen gen Null Geht.
wen sich Staub dann angesammelt hat arbeitet sie nicht mehr so gut.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (13. April 2009)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass nach der Behandlung mit dem Deo sich extrem schnell Staub und Dreck an den Abstreifringen ansammelt, obwohl ich das Zeug ja wieder abwische. Aber anders bekommen man den Dreck so schlecht weg


----------



## S1las (13. April 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass nach der Behandlung mit dem Deo sich extrem schnell Staub und Dreck an den Abstreifringen ansammelt, obwohl ich das Zeug ja wieder abwische. Aber anders bekommen man den Dreck so schlecht weg



Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Benutze auch Brunox. Nach dem Benetzen und anschliessenden Abwischen laeuft die Gabel einwandfrei, aber nach jeder Fahrt hab ich das Gefuehlt, dass man die Prozedur gerade nochmal wiederholen muesste.


----------



## lugggas (13. April 2009)

So ist es. Vielleicht probieren wirs mal mit dem finish line oder motorex öl?

Red Rum von Rock Shox ist aber kein normales Gabelöl, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also mir tut der Hintern vornehmlich weh, ab und zu evtl auch mal so nen Taubheitsgefühl, ist aber eher die Seltenheit.
> 
> Sitzhöckerbreite, hmmmm glaubs eher nicht, konnte man die nicht auch mit so wellpappa mal messen ? Bzw. mit nassem A**** auf ne Zeitung setzen ?



Wellpappe ist so ne Sache und es kommt ja auch auf die Haltung des Oberkörpers an. Hast du da keinen Händler, der sowas kann?


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2009)

@hopfer: sehr geiles Bike ...  die Totem sieht schon fett aus

@papa_midnight: leider nein, wüsste hier nicht wo. Der Sattel vom Froggy ( der Syncros ) ist wohl zum Touren auch nur bedingt empfehlenswert ? ist das der AM oder FR Sattel ? oder würde ich da wieder "blind" nen Sattel kaufen ?


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. April 2009)

Sodele,

das neue Tretlager ist im Zesty eingebaut.
Es leuft deutlich leicher, Kosten inkl. Einbau 48 Eu


----------



## dannyb (14. April 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat jemand Lust mir bei dieser Entscheidungsfindung unter die Arme zu greifen?

Lapierre Zesty, Spicy oder Canyon Nerve, Torque?

Da das ein Lapierre-Thread ist, würde mich hier besonders interessieren, ob ihr eher das Zesty oder doch das Spicy empfehlen würdet...

Danke,
Danny


----------



## S1las (14. April 2009)

dannyb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht hat jemand Lust mir bei dieser Entscheidungsfindung unter die Arme zu greifen?
> 
> ...



In dem geposteten Thread war die Rede vom Bikepark. Also Drops, Spruenge usw. "Wenn" du also zu Lapierre tendierst, solltest du wissen, dass das Zesty von Lapierre aus nicht fuer solche Spielereien ausgelegt ist. Wenn du also mit der Maschine in den Bikepark gehen solltest erlischt deine Garantie :<. Ergo wuerde ich dir zum Spicy raten, da es offziell von Lapierre fuer solche Spielereien ausgelegt wurde.
 Ich selbst fahr mit dem Spicy viele Touren und konnte mich bisher noch nie beschweren. Sind viele Touren dabei, die 1000hm und ueber die 50km Grenze gehen .  Alles andere an Erwaehnenswertem hat petzl schon in dem von dir geposteten Thread aufgelistet. 
Wenn du die Moeglichkeit hast, solltest du das Spicy, als auch das Torque probefahren und dann entscheiden . Sind beides tolle Bikes ;>


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (14. April 2009)

Also..ich hab jetzt seit 5 Tagen mein Spicy 316..traumhaft

Schluckt aufwärts wie abwärts alles..die ersten gleinen hopper sind auch schon gesprungen..echt schön..

Nur..am zweiten Tage....PLATTEN...wie kann es sein,das ein 5mm langer dorn die Mäntel durchdringt..des müssten doch eig die dinger plattmachen..oder seh ich das falsch?^^

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. April 2009)

weils manche interessiert hier ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Umstieg von 36 auf Totem im Froggy:

Ich war zu anfangs sehr zufrieden mit meiner 36 Talas RC2 von 08 hat aber noch etwas Geld übrig und wollte mir für Bikepark und Co. eine Totem Holen.
Als ich das erste mal auf den Bock gestiegen bin war mein erstes Wort: "Wow Geil!"
auch wen ich vorher nie das Gefühl hatte eine CC Rakete zu Fahren kam es mir mit der 36er auf einmal so vor.
Man muss dazu sagen das ich keinen Lenkwinkel Ausgleich hatte! (Normal sind 66* ich hatte 66,5*-67*)
Die Totem ist viel Steifer wie die 36er und nutzt um einiges mehr Federweg. ich war bei meiner 36er Talas schon froh wen ich 14mm aus ihr raus kitzeln konnte.
Die totem egal ob mit solo Air oder Coil nutzt 16mm als Vorspeise (Trail) und dann die vollen 18mm zum Hauptgang (Drop 1m).
Dabei neigt sie schon zum Durchschlagen allerdings ist das bis 2m Drops kein Problem.
Soll heißen das man mit der Totem meines Erachtens erst das richtige FR Feeling bekommt.

LG Peter

PS: Totem gibts im Bikemarkt mit etwas handeln für ca. 400


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. April 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @hopfer: sehr geiles Bike ...  die Totem sieht schon fett aus
> 
> @papa_midnight: leider nein, wüsste hier nicht wo. Der Sattel vom Froggy ( der Syncros ) ist wohl zum Touren auch nur bedingt empfehlenswert ? ist das der AM oder FR Sattel ? oder würde ich da wieder "blind" nen Sattel kaufen ?



Das ist schlecht. Sowas kann man nur ausmessen, denn der Sitzhöckerabstand ist vollkommen unspezifisch, was Alter, Geschlecht, Größe und so weiter angeht...
Der verbaute Syncros ist der FL für XC Touren und Marathon.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist schlecht. Sowas kann man nur ausmessen, denn der Sitzhöckerabstand ist vollkommen unspezifisch, was Alter, Geschlecht, Größe und so weiter angeht...
> Der verbaute Syncros ist der FL für XC Touren und Marathon.



habe gestern meinen Satteln ca. 1cm weiter nachhinten, bilde mir ein, des es ein bischen besser geworden ist. 
Der Selle italia Flite (den ich jetzt habe) hat ne breite von 130mm, kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass nen breiterer Sattel besser ist ? Wäre es ne möglichkeit den Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow zu testen ? 
Oder ist das alles Humbug und i muss a Sitzhöcker analyse machen ?


----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2009)

Geh zu einem Händler, der möglichst die typischen Sattelmarken im Angebot hat (Selle Italia, Fizik, evtl. Specialized, etc.). Optimal ist, wenn der Händler dir anbietet die Sättel ein paar Tage zu testen (der Hintern muss sich an einen Sattel gewöhnen und das geht auch nicht in einer Tour). Ein Sattel der bei der ersten Fahrt Aua am Sitzhöcker macht, kann nach Eingewöhnungszeit passen. Muss aber nicht.

Der Händler sollte dich dann bezüglich Sattelbreite, etc. beraten und deinen Sitzknochenabstand vermessen können. 
Da probierst du dann so lange, bis du einen findest der passt. Das ist eine absolut individuelle Sache und da hilft dir auch nicht, was andere bequem finden. Auf deinen Hintern muss er passen. Natürlich gibts auch Sättel, die besonders vielen Fahrern passen. Das kann ein Anhaltspunkt sein...muss aber nicht.

Sattel finden ist nciht so einfach. Dazu kommt, dass mein Sattel am Crosser (gestreckte Sitzposition, ungefedert) dort sehr gut und auch auf langen Touren passt. Der gleiche Sattel am Sofa (Zesty) geht aber gar nicht. Bei gestreckter Sitzposition verändert sich der Sitzknochenabstand. Deshalb nimmst du am besten gleich noch dein Rad mit zum Händler.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. April 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Der gleiche Sattel am *Sofa (Zesty)*...


----------



## hopfer (15. April 2009)

an alle Froggy Fahrer Lapierre hat den Zoll Stock ausgegraben:
http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009/kit-cadre-froggy-718/geometrie
(wen schon bekannt Sorry!)

Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber OK wen Lapierre meint.

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (16. April 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> an alle Froggy Fahrer Lapierre hat den Zoll Stock ausgegraben:
> http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009/kit-cadre-froggy-718/geometrie
> (wen schon bekannt Sorry!)
> 
> ...



wo liegt da deiner Meinung nach der Fehler? der Radstand, der bei dir ja anders ist als bei denen angegeben, hängt ja auch von der länge der Gabel ab und von der Einbauhöhe des Steuersatz.


----------



## skatmann (16. April 2009)

Hei

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Touren mit dem Spicy gedreht, und muss sagen ein geiles Teil.
Bastel noch ein wenig an der richtigen Abstimmung, aber ein super Stück zum Gas geben. Was aber unbedingt sein muss ist eine KeFü. Da muss sich LP mal reinhängen. Ein 3 fach Kefü ist für das Ding pflicht, sonst ist die Gefahr ins Nichts zu treten zu groß. Habe ich schon 2 mal erlebt. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Jungs von g-junkies das bald was fertig haben.
Meine Freund mit seinem Canyon FR7 lasse ich überall stehen, im DH und im Flachen sowieso .
Aber für das Bergische Land genau der richtige Hobel 

MfG Stefan


----------



## distillah (16. April 2009)

Hi Leute, bin neu hier im Forum.

Möchte mir ein Spicy 516 zulegen, habe aber keine Möglichkeit zu einer Probefahrt.
Es geht um die - tada - Rahmengröße... (50 oder 46)

Nachdem ich fast den gesamten Thread hier durchforstet hab, bin ich noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.

Vielleicht sind ja ein paar Spicy-Besitzer gut gelaunt und teilen mir ihre spicigen Erfahrungen bezogen auf ihre Körpermaße mit!

Bin 185 groß, 90kg schwer, Schritt 87cm

Würde mich sehr über Entscheidungshilfen freuen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. April 2009)

90 kg kein Problem, Schritt auch nicht und du brauchst das Ding in 50. TADA!!!


----------



## guzzy (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

du hast die perfekten Maße für einen 50er Rahnmen.
Ich habe ein Zesty914,
bin 187 groß, 94kg schwer, Schritt 86cm

und tschüss





distillah schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu hier im Forum.
> 
> Möchte mir ein Spicy 516 zulegen, habe aber keine Möglichkeit zu einer Probefahrt.
> Es geht um die - tada - Rahmengröße... (50 oder 46)
> ...


----------



## distillah (16. April 2009)

Cool vielen Dank für die raschen Antworten!


----------



## tuubaduur (20. April 2009)

nach dem ich nun einige feierabendrunden auf mein zesty drauf gefahren habe, frage ich mmich wie das alles mit nem ht ging. 

nur mit fox gabel bin ich nicht im reinen, die ist deutlich bockioger wie der hinterbau. macht da weniger luftdruck sinn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. April 2009)

Welche hast du denn? Was wiegst du?


----------



## woopy (20. April 2009)

Das grüne Bike imGrünen macht sich doch einfach gut


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2009)

So gestern das erste Froggy (ausser dem eigenen) in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Schönen Gruß an svensson und Freundin.  Sehr nettes Teil hast du dir da aufgebaut. Nächstes Mal unterhalten wir uns mal was mehr. Ich musste erstmal fahren. Vorher habe ich MTB Instruktor für meine Freundin gespielt und dann musste ich alles nachholen.

Sehr netter Aufbau dein Enduro Froggy!  Deine Gabel wollte ich eigentlich ausbauen, aber irgendwie war dein Rad nie alleine.  Nächstes Mal würde ich mich gerne mal draufsetzen, wenn du nichts dagegen hast und sag bescheid, wenn du nochmal in Belgien bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (20. April 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> nur mit fox gabel bin ich nicht im reinen, die ist deutlich bockiger wie der hinterbau. macht da weniger luftdruck sinn?


 
Die Fox Gabel braucht einige 100km Einfahrzeit, wird dann wesentlich geschmeidiger. Ich bin jetzt ca. 1000km gefahren, und musste die Druckstufe schon erhöhen, damit es nicht vorn _zu_ weich wird.

Generell: Weniger Luftdruck kann Sinn machen, wenn der sag noch zum Hinterbau passt. Das kann man aus der Distanz aber nicht beurteilen, musst Du mal probieren.


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. April 2009)

Mein Float RL im 514-er arbeitet ordentlich. Ist auch richtig eingefahren 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. April 2009)

Wenn du zu leicht bist (unter 80 kg) haben die Dinger eine Einfahrzeit von bis zu 1000km. Fahr in der ersten zeit mit ein bischen mehr Druck bzw Federvorspannung und die Einfahrzeit verkürzt sich deutlich.


----------



## svensonn (20. April 2009)

Hallo Asha´man, vielen Dank.
Okay, nächstes Mal quatschen wir mehr, wenn du mich verstehst, mit meinem leichten Akzent
Wenn wir mal wieder in Belgien sein werden, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da es doch 420 km, eine Strecke, für uns sind, aber wenn wir es mal wieder schaffen, dann melde ich mich bei dir, und dann darfst du klar mal fahren, wenn du meine Gabel im Bike läßt.

Und ich dachte immer die BOS hat 170 oder 177mm Federweg, laut Angaben von irgendwo, aber seid gestern im Park kenn ich meine N´dee ganz, sie hat 180mm Federweg, jeder mm wurden gestern genutzt!

Grüße an deine Freundin und deine wilden Kumpels, nette Wald- Springer, und an dich Asha´man, bis bald mal wieder in Belgien

Grüße aus dem nördlichen Schwarzwald

 svensonn

Kurz vor der Nutzung des gesamten Federwegs an meinemFroggy:


----------



## down (21. April 2009)

...fährt hier irgendwer ein froggy in S mit doppelbrücke und hat schon etwas erfahrungen zum thema haltbarkeit und geo gesammelt???

mein dank vorab 

ach ja und kommt am besten aus dem südhessischen raum ???


----------



## JansonJanson (21. April 2009)

@svensoon: sieht fast so aus wie wenn das ne Landung im Flat war ... bzw. nicht mehr ganz der Landehügel getroffen wurde


----------



## Asha'man (21. April 2009)

Hey svenson, 

ich hab dich sehr gut verstanden. Hat mich auch sehr gefreut dich zu treffen. Bei 400km bis dahin treffen wir uns lieber mal in Winterberg/Willingen oder so. Evtl. sind wir über Pfingsten dort. Deine Gabel lasse ich natürlich da, wo sie hingehört, an deinem Froggy. Aber haben würde ich sie schon gerne. 

Du bist auch dermassen schnell über den Drop gebrettert, dass du locker nen Meter tiefer geflogen bist, als nötig. Bei dem mittleren braucht man sich ja nur rein fallen lassen. Aber beim letzten Mal habe ich mir trotzdem ganz ordentlich weh getan...trotz Protektoren überall.  Keine Ahnung, wo ich da mit dem Kopf war.

Ein paar von meinen Leuten sind schon verrückt.  Werd sie mal von dir grüßen.

Grüße an deine Freundin und hoffentlich bis Bald mal.
Thomas


----------



## eL (21. April 2009)

hey woopy wie machen sich die crossmäxe sx im 916er???
ich hab immer noch schiss die einzubauen und sie bei der ersten ausfahrt zu zerdallern


----------



## Don_Buddi (22. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

also nach den ersten paar hundert Kilometern und den ersten paar tausend Höhenmetern bin ich echt begeistert von dem Bike. Super smooth der Hinterbau. Echt klasse. Die Fox Gabel braucht nach meinem Gefühl wohl wirklich ein bissle Einfahrzeit. Nicht so schlimm. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Luftdruck papa midnight 

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Hat von euch schon jemand mal nen Mz Roco Air als Dämpfer probiert?

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Zesty. Is allerdings nichts besonderes, alles (noch) serienmässig. Das einzige was unbedingt bald getauscht werden muss wird ist die Sattelstütze gegen eine Vario Stütze

Euch ein gutes Rollen
Buddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (22. April 2009)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich am 30.4. und 1.5. in Winterberg/Willingen (je einen Tag hier und einen dort).

Mit Übernachtung. Wenn jemand Lust hat sich anzuschliessen, bitte melden. Wenn ein paar Leute mitkommen, kann man sich um gemeinsame Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten kümmern.


----------



## down (22. April 2009)

...ist das so strange ein froggy mit doppelbrücke???


----------



## lugggas (22. April 2009)

ja


----------



## hopfer (22. April 2009)

Nicht wirklich aber sehr außergewöhnlich/ hier fährt es zumindest keiner.


----------



## pecht (22. April 2009)

So hi at all,

seit heute mittag 12.40 Uhr hab ich es auch endlich geschafft und bin stolzer fahrer eines 518... 

an dieser stelle noch mal herzlichen dank an papa midnight für die geduld mit mir und es hat ja alles doch noch geklappt.

das gute stück war innnerhalb von ca. 30min fahrbereit aufgebaut, wovon ca. 23min für die montage des sattels drauf gingen (hahaha mit diesen klemmungen hab ichs einfach nicht)

jetzt gleich mal ein paar fragen in die runde:

irgendwie kommt mir der steuersatz komisch vor. ich meine die obere abdeckung sitzt immer schief. ich kann machen was ich will. ich glaube es liegt an dem reduzierring welcher sich mit einem konus in das obere lager reinsetzen soll. dieser ring ist geschlitzt und mag den gabelschaft nicht so richtig in position halten. ich weiß nicht ganz einfach zu verstehen was ich meine aber ich werde mal ein paar bilder machen...

desweiteren bin ich auf der suche nach einem manual für die gabel und den dämpfer zwecks einstellung.

beim dämpfer (DHX AIR 4.0) würde ich gerne mit etwas weniger sag fahren allerdings weiß ich nicht wieviel luft die hauptkammer verträgt? beim ausgleichbehälter ist es ja angeschrieben min125 psi und max 200

oder hat sonst jemand ein tipp für das fahrwerk? bin 96 kg schwer und 187cm klein

ich war natürlich gleich ne runde drehen heute und bin ganz schön begeistert....

gruß aus dem taunus


----------



## pecht (22. April 2009)

äh sorry das ging nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (22. April 2009)

@ EL
wenn du deine Crossmax SX MP3 versicherst ist das ja kein Problem, werden dann im Schadensfall ersetzt, und das 3mal in der Garantiezeit, also sicher aussreichend.

Ich fahre selbst einen Crossmax in meinem Spicy, und der hält bis jetzt alles, ein Kumpel fährt sie im Froggy und auch da ohne Probleme, nur ein anderer Kumpel hat den Freilauf über den Jordan geschossen, zuviel Kraft in den Beinen, dass sich die Sperrklinken in den zuweich konstruierten Freilauf gedrückt haben. Mal sehen was Mavic macht.

Gruß

Svensonn


----------



## pecht (22. April 2009)

so hier mal ein bild... man kann erkennen das evtl. der steuersatz nicht richtig eingepresst wurde oder? leider bin ich nicht mehr dazugekommen mal en bild von dem reduzierring zu machen. aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine der schaft der gabel verjüngt sich ja von 1.5 auf 1/1.8 folglich muß ich oben den schaft irgendwie in position halten und das soll hier mit einem ring passieren welcher unter der oberen abdeckung sitzt....


----------



## eL (22. April 2009)

na ich schau mir mal das MP3 gedöns an vieleicht lässt es mich ja ruhiger schlafen. rein farbtechnisch passen die dinger ja 1a auf das weiß graue 09er spicy

in 09 hats ja den its 4 freilauf der recht sinnvoll konstruiert ist falls die materialwahl nicht völlig daneben ging.  hat der kerle wirklich schon so ein freilauf zerrissen oder war es doch noch ein 08er??


----------



## svensonn (22. April 2009)

@ EL
ja es ist der Crossmax SX ´09, der Freilaufkörper ist aus sehr weichem Alu gefertigt, scheinbar ein Tick zu leicht gebaut, welche dem Antritt meines Kumpels nicht gewachsen war, ca. 250 km weit sind sie gefahren.
Man muss sagen dieser Kerl hat richtig Dampf in den Beinen und in technischen Passagen bergauf macht ihm keiner was vor.


----------



## down (22. April 2009)

@hopfer: danke dir, bin glaube ich wirklich im falschen thread hier gehts zu viel bergauf


----------



## woopy (23. April 2009)

Verkaufe:

FOX FLOAT RP2 XV 216 MM

Ist nageneu und nie gebraucht, war nicht mal eingebaut und ist noch wunderbar in der Knisterfolie.

Habe die von meinem neuen Rahmen und ich fahre ja einen Fox DHX Air.

Preis Euro 190.- inklusive Versand in ganz Europa.

Grüsse


----------



## zabone (23. April 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> 
> FOX FLOAT RP2 XV 216 MM


 
Kannst du mir, oder vielleicht jemand anders, den Unterschied zum RP 23 von 2008 erklären.

Danke


----------



## woopy (23. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> hey woopy wie machen sich die crossmäxe sx im 916er???
> ich hab immer noch schiss die einzubauen und sie bei der ersten ausfahrt zu zerdallern



tiptop! Bombenfest und sehen auch nach 2 Tage Freerideing mit Platten und allem drum und dran wie neu aus.

Ich find das Design einfach hammer geil!


----------



## lugggas (23. April 2009)

down schrieb:


> @hopfer: danke dir, bin glaube ich wirklich im falschen thread hier gehts zu viel bergauf



aber nur mit dem Lift 

An welche DC hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

Hallo, weiß jemand, welche Einbaubreite das 2008er Spicy am Hinterrad hat? 135mm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zabone (23. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand, welche Einbaubreite das 2008er Spicy am Hinterrad hat? 135mm???


 
genau


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

@zabone Danke schön.


----------



## down (23. April 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> aber nur mit dem Lift
> 
> An welche DC hast du denn gedacht?



die aus meinen vp mz888, wieso??


----------



## eL (23. April 2009)

nagut ich schraub sie mal rein 
aber erst ne XT kassette besorgen da alu kassettenkörper


----------



## svensonn (23. April 2009)

@zabone
der RP23 hat 2 Stellungen, offen und zu, und die Stellung zu kannst du in 3 Propedaleinstellung, zu, fast zu und fast offen, einstellen.

der RP 2 in 2 Stellungen, offen und zu.

Der RP 2 ist ausreichend an einem LP, wobei auch ein Float reicht, da man zu eigentlich garnicht bennötigt.

Gruß

Svensonn


----------



## lugggas (24. April 2009)

down schrieb:


> die aus meinen vp mz888, wieso??



nun ja, ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit der Gabel, aber probieren kannst du es ja. Aber wie schauts denn mit der Einbauhöhe aus?


----------



## down (24. April 2009)

..das passt schon, lenkwinkel wird flacher. nur der radstand macht mir etwas sorgen, könnte lang werden für mein gefühl


----------



## lugggas (24. April 2009)

Mir ist mal zu Ohren gekommen, im Froggy könnte man hinten mit einer anderen nabe 10mm Steckachse fahren. Infos?

danke


----------



## schnitti (24. April 2009)

Das ist richtig. Das Froggy hat hinten normale Schnellspanner-Ausfallenden und die sind 100% kompatibel mit 10mm Steckachsen. Habe ich an meinem Froggy im übrigen auch, funktioniert wunderbar. Eventuell kannst Du Deine Hinterradnabe ja auch auf Steckachse umbauen!?




lugggas schrieb:


> Mir ist mal zu Ohren gekommen, im Froggy könnte man hinten mit einer anderen nabe 10mm Steckachse fahren. Infos?
> 
> danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (24. April 2009)

super, danke 

Nee, die Deore fliegt raus und kommt ne Hope rein


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. April 2009)

Was hab ich bei meinem Spicy 316 2009 eigtl. vorne für ne Nabe dran?
Ist die wirklich von Lapierre entworfen? Nich wirklich oder?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
wo sind die X-Control Fahrer hier? Und wer kann bitte mal einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben in Betracht auf:

- wippen auf Asphalt Strassen
- wippen Bergauf
- Vortrieb
- Lackqualität
- Stärken
- Schwächen

Und wieso verbaut LP im 310 einen LP Air Dämpfer und ab dem Modell 410 einen FOX?

Wie unterscheiden sich LP Air und FOX?

Danke!

Juergen


----------



## Brennende Asche (25. April 2009)

Hallo Juergen!

Wie versprochen, hier mein Bericht. Er bezieht sich auf ein rotes X-Control 210, an dem ich die Laufräder und die Kurbel getauscht habe.



Juz71 schrieb:


> - wippen auf Asphalt Strassen


Im Sitzen gar nicht, im Wiegetritt hinnehmbar. Das Wippen im Wiegetritt ist so schwach, dass es mich nicht stört.



Juz71 schrieb:


> - wippen Bergauf


Ganz genau so wie auf Asphalt-Straßen. Der Hinterbau wird unter Kettenzug spürbar sehr, sehr straff. Tritt man kräftig in die Pedale ist der Komfort eingeschränkt. Sprich, die Traktion ist zwar außerordentlich, das Überfahren großer Wurzeln spürt man aber.



Juz71 schrieb:


> - Vortrieb


Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Im Sprint ist der Kettenzug so hoch, dass sich das Ding anfühlt wie ein Hardtail. Einfach schnell. Überhaupt kein Wippen, auch nicht auf Asphalt.



Juz71 schrieb:


> - Lackqualität


Naja, ich hab ständig Lackabplatzer wegen Steinschlag. Mittlerweile hab ich nen Lackstift. Mein eloxiertes Giant war da deutlich besser. Ebenso das Transalp24-Fully eines Freundes mit Pulverbeschichtung.



Juz71 schrieb:


> - Stärken


Der Hinterbau erlaubt erstaunliche Geschwindigkeiten auch im technischen DH. Der Vortrieb ist unglaublich.



Juz71 schrieb:


> - Schwächen


Lack, Lieferzeit, Montage (Schraubensicherung an den Bremsscheiben wurde vergessen, ebenso an einer Schraube des Hinterbaus. Ich hab das nicht reklamiert sondern geschwind selbst in Ordnung gebracht.)



Juz71 schrieb:


> Und wieso verbaut LP im 310 einen LP Air Dämpfer und ab dem Modell 410 einen FOX?


Gute Frage. Ich meine, dass der LP Air ein umgelabelter Manitou Radium R (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem RL) ist. Der LP Air Dämpfer macht völlig unauffällig seinen Job. Wunderbar, ich kann nicht klagen.



Juz71 schrieb:


> Wie unterscheiden sich LP Air und FOX?


Bei Fox zahlst Du viel Geld für den Namen? Ob des gelungenen Hinterbaus sehe ich keinen Grund einen aufwendigeren Dämpfer zu fahren.



Juz71 schrieb:


> Danke!


Bitte, gern geschehen. Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, komm gerne auf mich zurück.

HTH


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. April 2009)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich meine, dass der LP Air ein umgelabelter Manitou Radium R (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem RL) ist. Der LP Air Dämpfer macht völlig unauffällig seinen Job. Wunderbar, ich kann nicht klagen.
> 
> 
> Bei Fox zahlst Du viel Geld für den Namen? Ob des gelungenen Hinterbaus sehe ich keinen Grund einen aufwendigeren Dämpfer zu fahren.



Der LP Dämpfer (ich würde auch sagen, es handelt sich um den Manitou), kann mit einem Fox nicht mithalten. Zumindest an meinem X 130 verschwendet er eine Menge Federweg, der ist einfach nicht auszureizen. Ansprechverhalten ist bei Fox ebenfalls besser, wird ausgetauscht...


----------



## Don_Buddi (28. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

die Mavic Laufräder an meinem 314 sind ja bis 2,3" breite freigegeben. Ist da auch problemlos n Reifen von 2,4" möglich. Fahr grad den 2,25" Nobby Nic und würde gerne mal den 2,4" Mountain King ausprobieren. Habt ihr mit dem schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin am überlgen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt auf die breiteren zu gehen 

Buddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (28. April 2009)

Don_Buddi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> die Mavic Laufräder an meinem 314 sind ja bis 2,3" breite freigegeben. Ist da auch problemlos n Reifen von 2,4" möglich. Fahr grad den 2,25" Nobby Nic und würde gerne mal den 2,4" Mountain King ausprobieren. Habt ihr mit dem schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin am überlgen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt auf die breiteren zu gehen
> 
> Buddi



Hi,

ich werd am Zesty von 2.35 Fat Albert wieder auf NN 2.25 runter wechseln. Das Zesty pedaliert sich mit den Fat Alberts schwerer als mit schmäleren NN und auf den Trails ist der NN nicht wirklich schlechter in Grip und Dämpfung (glaub ich...)

LG,
Holger


----------



## Brennende Asche (28. April 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Der LP Dämpfer (ich würde auch sagen, es handelt sich um den Manitou), kann mit einem Fox nicht mithalten. Zumindest an meinem X 130 verschwendet er eine Menge Federweg, der ist einfach nicht auszureizen. Ansprechverhalten ist bei Fox ebenfalls besser, wird ausgetauscht...



Stellt man den Sag-Indikator penibel ein, dann passt's am 210er. Ich hab so um die 54 kg Körpergewicht und reize den FW zu 99% aus. Der Hinterbau macht alles platt: Vom feinen Kiesel bis zu Geröll. Aber ich hab schonmal gehört, dass Manitou mit Leichtgewichten hervorragend funktioniere (Fox tut bei mir überhaupt nicht) und das Schwergewichte mit Manitou-Probleme hätten. Wahrscheinlich liegt's da dran.


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. April 2009)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Stellt man den Sag-Indikator penibel ein, dann passt's am 210er. Ich hab so um die 54 kg Körpergewicht und reize den FW zu 99% aus. Der Hinterbau macht alles platt: Vom feinen Kiesel bis zu Geröll. *Aber ich hab schonmal gehört, dass Manitou mit Leichtgewichten hervorragend funktioniere (Fox tut bei mir überhaupt nicht) und das Schwergewichte mit Manitou-Probleme hätten. Wahrscheinlich liegt's da dran.*



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit (88kg...).


----------



## Don_Buddi (29. April 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werd am Zesty von 2.35 Fat Albert wieder auf NN 2.25 runter wechseln. Das Zesty pedaliert sich mit den Fat Alberts schwerer als mit schmäleren NN und auf den Trails ist der NN nicht wirklich schlechter in Grip und Dämpfung (glaub ich...)
> 
> ...



Mhh... Danke.
mal schauen. Die Mountain King laufen denke ich insgeamt leichter als die Geschwister Albert. Hätte mal Bock die in "Überbreite" zu testen. Mal schauen, Vielleicht mach ichs ja einfach mal 

Grüßle
Buddi


----------



## Richi2511 (29. April 2009)

Don_Buddi schrieb:


> Mhh... Danke.
> mal schauen. Die Mountain King laufen denke ich insgeamt leichter als die Geschwister Albert. Hätte mal Bock die in "Überbreite" zu testen. Mal schauen, Vielleicht mach ichs ja einfach mal
> 
> Grüßle
> Buddi



Wenn die 2.4er Mountain King aufziehst berichte doch bitte deine Erfahrungen... Bin auch am überlegen ob ich auf 2.4er Nobbys oder Mountain King wechsle (von 2.25 NN)
Danke


----------



## tuubaduur (29. April 2009)

habe den 2,4NN tubless auf den Xt Felgen drauf. Fährt sich super. Insbesondere auf dem Trail macht sich die Breite bemerkbar. Ich habe den Eindruck das man Kurven schneller fahren kann.

Die Alberts "rollen" tatsächlich schlechter als die NNs.


----------



## Don_Buddi (30. April 2009)

Klar, ich werd mal berichten wie es sich fährt. Könnte allerdings nohc bissl dauern. Montag gehts bei mir im Job los, mal schauen wie viel Zeit ich anfangs noch zum Biken hab 
Hoffe halt auch das die breiteren Reifen aufm Trail mehr Kontrolle zulassen. Mal sehen... 

Buddi


----------



## Beckinio (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie es immer so ist bei einem Neukauf steht man ja vor der Frage, welches neue Bike? Eigentlich war alles schon entschieden. Es wird wohl ein Stumpjumper Elite 2009. Nur noch Probefahren und dann wird es gekauft. Nun bin ich auf Lapierre gestoßen. Der Guide (und auch BIKE-Testfahrer) des letzten Alpencrosses hat schon von Lapierre geschwärmt.
Leider sind die Händler in Remscheid rar und ich muss wohl für ein Lapierre etwas weiter fahren. Es gibt eben wieder, wie immer Vorteile und Nachteile. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht mitteilen, was für Vorteile und Nachteile es bei dem Lapierre Zesty 514 zum Stumpjumper Elite gibt, da ich mich bei Lapierre nicht wirklich so auskenne. Gleichzeitig finde ich subjektiv gesehen, dass es nicht sehr viele Biker gibt die Lapierre fahren. Das würde mich aber natürlich nicht davon abhalten mir eins zu kaufen. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Du hast beim Zesty mehr federweg, und bist trotzdem mit weniger Pedalrückschlag und Wippen unterwegs. Das liegt hauptsächlich an der tatsache, dass du beim Specialized einen FSR 4-Link Hinterbau und beim Lapierre ein VPP System hast.
Komm mal morgen nach Willingen. Da sind wir mit ner ganze Menge von den Dingern unterwegs.


----------



## Beckinio (30. April 2009)

Ok...erstmal vielen Dank. Jetzt war ich bei Euch auf der Seite und habe das Vorgängermodell gesehen. Kannst Du mir den Unterschied von 08 zu 09 erklären. Willingen morgen klappt leider nicht. Habe gesehen, dass in Wipperfürth ein Händler ist. Du würdest mir bestimmt zum LP raten, oder? Wofür steht Lapierre genau? Innovativ, gute Qualität ....etc?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (30. April 2009)

Toll und wir fahren jetzt doch nach Belgien.   Wollt' doch den Micha und sein Froschy wiedersehen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Toll und wir fahren jetzt doch nach Belgien.   Wollt' doch den Micha und sein Froschy wiedersehen.



Wir werden mit ca. 12 Mann da sein. pLUS Minus 5


----------



## Don_Buddi (30. April 2009)

Mmmhh...
für mich sieht der Lapierre Hinterbau aber doch genauspo aus wie ein 4 Gelenker mit Horst-Link (...duck...)

Mag mir das vielleicht nochmal einer erklären wieso da jetzt ein unterschied ist? Ich weiß, die Diskussion gabs schon bei der Einführung des OST Hinterbaus, so richtig verstanden hab ichs aber net 

Buddi


----------



## gebirgsradler (30. April 2009)

Don_Buddi schrieb:


> Mmmhh...
> für mich sieht der Lapierre Hinterbau aber doch genauspo aus wie ein 4 Gelenker mit Horst-Link (...duck...)
> 
> Mag mir das vielleicht nochmal einer erklären wieso da jetzt ein unterschied ist? Ich weiß, die Diskussion gabs schon bei der Einführung des OST Hinterbaus, so richtig verstanden hab ichs aber net
> ...


Also Froggy und Zesty sind  Viegelenker, mit Sicherheit jedenfalls kein VPP


----------



## Don_Buddi (30. April 2009)

Hätte ich jetzt halt au gesagt. Aber Papa weiß da bestimmt Rat und kann uns aufklären


----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. April 2009)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Also Froggy und Zesty sind  Viegelenker, mit Sicherheit jedenfalls kein VPP



4 OST/ZESTY/SPICY/FROGGGGY

Unsere neue OST Technologie (Optimized Suspension Technology) basiert auf unserem FPS2 System und ist optimiert für längere Federwege. Genauso wie FPS 2 hat es eine Set Up Markierung, die bei der Abstimmung des Bikes hilft und es erleichtert, den exakten Negativfederweg (SAG) zu finden um die maximale Leistungsfähigkeit und Effizienz aus deinem Bike heraus zu holen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Lapierre Zesty, Spicy und Froggy sind von ihrem Patent her ein VPP System. Das hat etwas mit den Anordnungen der Lager zu tun. Auf den ersten Blick eher einem FSR ähnlich, aber es ist definitiv ein VPP.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Lapierre Zesty, Spicy und Froggy sind von ihrem Patent her ein VPP System. Das hat etwas mit den Anordnungen der Lager zu tun. Auf den ersten Blick eher einem FSR ähnlich, aber es ist definitiv ein VPP.



oder hier:
Viergelenker oder VPP? Beim ersten Blick auf Lapierres neue Long Travel-Bikes Zesty und Spicy denkt man instinktiv an klassische Viergelenker. Allerdings will sich das neue Hinterbausystem OST (Optimized Suspension Technology) trotz Viergelenk-Konstruktion die Vorteile des virtuellen Drehpunktes (VPP) zu Nutze machen: Federt der Hinterbau der Bikes ein, wandert der virtuelle Drehpunkt auf Höhe des mittleren Kettenblattes horizontal nach vorne. Dadurch soll sich das Bike beim Pedalieren stabilisieren und trotz langer Federwege und auch ohne Plattform-Systeme nicht wippen. Zusätzlich wird durch die Kraft auf das Pedal der Hinterbau in seine optimale Ausgangsposition gebracht. Das soll Effizienz und Komfort steigern.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=427


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Sach ich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Sach ich doch.



yes.
btw. ich bin das FSR Jumpi letztens ein WE lang progefahren und ich kann die ganzen Lobeshymnen der zeitschriften und Fahrer nicht nachvollziehen. Wer auf gewippe und schaukeln steht soll das Bike kaufen. Wer performance und Vortrieb (auch auf Asphalt und anstiegen) sucht, kommt an einem lapierre nicht Vorbei. Zumind. schiebt das X-Control mächtig nach vorne und fährt sich im Welten besser (auf Asphalt ähnlich einem hardtail umso mehr Zug auf der Kette umso steifer wird das Fahrwerk)
Mal ganz abagesehen von dem optischen Aspekt. 

Das Zesty kenne ich aber nicht aus der Praxis.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Speiseeis waren viele Jahre ganz vorne, was vollgefederte Systeme angeht. Dummerweise klammern sich große Firmen sehr gerne an ihre "selbsterfundenen" Federungssysteme. 
(An dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass das FSR Linkage von Horts Leitner in Zusammenarbeit mit jungen Herrschaften wie Kalle Nicolai, Chris Cocallis und Mr. Turner entwickelt wurde).
Leider gehts dann da später nicht mehr weiter und man ruht sich auf seinen Erfolgen aus. Schade, denn Stumpjumper FSR und Epic waren viele Jahre lang mit die besten bikes, die man bekommen konnte.
Das ist jetzt anders. Kaum ein Hersteller hat (messbar) so viel Pedalrückschlag auf die Kettenblättern und Wiegetrittwippen wie Big S aus Amiland. Bis vor zwei jahren hab ich recht viele von den Dingern verkauft. Inzwischen hab ich diese Marke nicht mehr und bin auch nicht mehr ganz so traurig, was das angeht...
Stillstand ist Tod.


----------



## AgnostiC (30. April 2009)

Hi, ich stehe kurz davor mir einen Spicy Rahmen zuzulegen.

Probefahrt war excellent und die Geo passt. Dass der bestellte LV 301 nun doch nicht kommt ist sowas wie Schicksal, nehm ich an.

Eine Frage habe ich aber, die ich auch durch mehmaliges durchlesen dieses Threads nicht selbst beantworten konnte.

Das Spicy hat normale Ausfallenden, oder? Also auch keine Möglichkeit diese umzubauen auf 12 oder 10 mm Steckachsenbetrieb?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bereits einen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II für einen 12mm Steckachse hier habe. 

Ich würde nun diese falls möglich zumindest auf Thru bolt umrüsten, falls ein Wechsel der Ausfallenden tatsächlich nicht möglich ist.

Wäre für Tipps oder Anregungen aufgrund eurer Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Umbau des Rahmen ist nicht möglich. Die Hope Naben kannste aber ohne Probleme umbauen. Retention kits gibts da in sehr vielen Varianten.


----------



## AgnostiC (30. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Dass ich die Nabe umbauen kann wusste ich ja bereits.

Nach meiner Kenntnis, lässt sich Thru bolt mit Standard-Ausfallenden nutzen.

Kannst du das bestätigen und würdest du mir dazu raten die Hope auf 10mm umzurüsten und bei DT die Steckachse zu bestellen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. April 2009)

Nimm thru bolt. Das hält super und ist viel günstiger. Diese dusseligen DT Spanner sind zwar gut, aber ein absolutes Preisverbrechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (30. April 2009)

Hallo beckino

Ist nicht schlimm das es nicht so viele LP hier gibt. Ich wohne in Burscheid, ca 20 km von dir. Kannst mein Spicy zur Probe fahren. melde dich einfach mal, es lohnt sich. Dann fährst du kein Spezi mehr.
MfG Stefan
[email protected]


----------



## Beckinio (30. April 2009)

Hi skatman,
das ist aber nett. Werde mich mal am Wochenende per Mail melden. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja nächste Woche! Echt klasse von Dir?


----------



## shownomercy (1. Mai 2009)

Bin auch grad am Bike kaufen und wollte von den Spezialisten hier wissen
was sich da mit der Lackgeschichte bei Lapierre tut. Gibts da dieses Jahr Abhilfe?


----------



## L0cke (1. Mai 2009)

Hi, wollte mal fragen, das kleien Froggy gibt es ab 2.200 Euro richtig, wie lange hat man Garantie auf den Rahmen?
Braucht man einen nueen Steursatz wenn man eine Gabel mit 1,5er Schaft verbauen will?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Mai 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal fragen, das kleien Froggy gibt es ab 2.200 Euro richtig, wie lange hat man Garantie auf den Rahmen?
> Braucht man einen nueen Steursatz wenn man eine Gabel mit 1,5er Schaft verbauen will?



Das kleine Froggy 318 kostet 2300, Garantiebedingungen findest in der Anleitung, die herunterladen kannst:

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/owner-manual.pdf

Hier ein Auszug:

"LAPIERRE frames are warranted against manufacturing defects during 5 years for hardtail and suspended frames.
*The frames of our DH920 and FROGGY bikes are warranted 2 years if used under normal conditions; they are not warranted if used in competition.*"

Also zwei Jahre bei normaler Nutzung und nicht unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen.


----------



## HITOMI (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte an mein Spicy noch eine KeFü montieren. Mit welchen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen? Welche passt?
Ich hatte mir die NC-17 Stinger ausgesucht. Gibt es da Probleme mit dem Umwerfer?
Vielen Dank & Grüße


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. Mai 2009)

shownomercy schrieb:


> Bin auch grad am Bike kaufen und wollte von den Spezialisten hier wissen
> was sich da mit der Lackgeschichte bei Lapierre tut. Gibts da dieses Jahr Abhilfe?


 

naja wie bei allen LACKierten Rahmen. Bei Steinschlägen kann der Lack aufplatzen. Am besten du klebst die gefährdeten Stellen mit 3M Folie ab Oder du kaufst dir ein Bike mit Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## Nowide (1. Mai 2009)

Zesty 514,
hi Leute, kürzlich hat wieder einer gefragt wegen der rahmengröße,
was meint ihr, für wen ist eigentlich das 54er gedacht,
ich habe Schrittlänge 92cm, aber es wurde bisher immer das 50er empfohlen.
ich würd etwas mehr die Bequemlichkeit bevorzugen 
Grüße und besten Dank schon mal
n.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> Zesty 514,
> hi Leute, kürzlich hat wieder einer gefragt wegen der rahmengröße,
> was meint ihr, für wen ist eigentlich das 54er gedacht,
> ich habe Schrittlänge 92cm, aber es wurde bisher immer das 50er empfohlen.
> ...



Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Nowide (2. Mai 2009)

ich bin 180 cm hoch aber ziemlich lange Beine und Arme.
und habe 93 kg.
möchte das 2008er Zesty 514 wenn es nun endlich etwas günstiger zu haben ist.  Danke n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> ich bin 180 cm hoch aber ziemlich lange Beine und Arme.
> und habe 93 kg.
> möchte das 2008er Zesty 514 wenn es nun endlich etwas günstiger zu haben ist.  Danke n.



Hab dir zwar schon per PN geantwortet, aber hier noch mal für alle: bei 1,80 m bist du mit einem 50er Rahmen richtig bedient...Das merkst du aber auch sofort, wenn du auf einem draufsitzt.


----------



## L0cke (2. Mai 2009)

danke neo-bahamuth , nun wüsst ich noch gerne ob das Froggy einen durchgehendes Steuerrohr für 1,5 Schäfte hat, kann leider Krankheitsbedingt nicht so lange/kaum lesen


----------



## mani.r (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo.
Was fahrt ihr für Federhärte beim Froggy mit Coil?
Danke


----------



## HITOMI (3. Mai 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte an mein Spicy noch eine KeFü montieren. Mit welchen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen? Welche passt?
> Ich hatte mir die NC-17 Stinger ausgesucht. Gibt es da Probleme mit dem Umwerfer?
> Vielen Dank & Grüße



Irgendjemand hat doch bestimmt eine Kettenführung an seinem Spicy, oder?


----------



## schnitti (3. Mai 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> danke neo-bahamuth , nun wüsst ich noch gerne ob das Froggy einen durchgehendes Steuerrohr für 1,5 Schäfte hat, kann leider Krankheitsbedingt nicht so lange/kaum lesen



Hi, ja beim Froggy kann in Abhängigkeit vom jeweiligen Steuersatz eigentlich alles verbaut werden. D.h. 1.5", 1.5" - 1 1/8" (taper) und 1 1/8". Das Steuerrohr ist durchgängig 1.5".


----------



## lugggas (3. Mai 2009)

Wobei du einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel hast, wenn die untere Lagerschale 1.5" is, da das dann ja nichts integriertes ist.


----------



## cooldraft (3. Mai 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat doch bestimmt eine Kettenführung an seinem Spicy, oder?



Also ich habe mich auch für die 2-fach Kettenführung (ISCG '05) von NC-17 entschieden.
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/

Dazu kam noch ein 38er Kettenblatt plus ein Race Face lightweight bash.
Funktioniert bestens an meinem Spicy. Keine Probleme beim Schaltvorgang von 22 auf 38 mit der Kettenführung und mit dem SLX E-Type Umwerfer.

Grüße


----------



## aj. (3. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> ich bin 180 cm hoch aber ziemlich lange Beine und Arme.
> und habe 93 kg.
> möchte das 2008er Zesty 514 wenn es nun endlich etwas günstiger zu haben ist.  Danke n.



Hallo! 
also ich bin 180 cm groß und habe das Zesty in Größe 50. Is die perfekte Größe das Bike! Is übrigens auch das Zesty 514 von 2008.

Ich hätte übrigens eines zu Verkaufen. Hat wenig km auf dem Buckel


----------



## S1las (3. Mai 2009)

cooldraft schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich auch für die 2-fach Kettenführung (ISCG '05) von NC-17 entschieden.
> http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/
> 
> Dazu kam noch ein 38er Kettenblatt plus ein Race Face lightweight bash.
> ...



Hrhr, wieviel hat dich denn der Umbau gekostet. Wuerde mich brennend interessieren, da ich auch vorhabe in eine Kefue zu investieren . Kannst mir auch gerne eine pm  schicken, wenn es dir lieber ist. Waere echt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (3. Mai 2009)

cooldraft schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich auch für die 2-fach Kettenführung (ISCG '05) von NC-17 entschieden.
> http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/
> 
> Dazu kam noch ein 38er Kettenblatt plus ein Race Face lightweight bash.
> ...



Okay, das klingt ja super. Dann kann ich sie mir ja auch besorgen. 
Danke & Grüße


----------



## cooldraft (3. Mai 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Hrhr, wieviel hat dich denn der Umbau gekostet. Wuerde mich brennend interessieren, da ich auch vorhabe in eine Kefue zu investieren . Kannst mir auch gerne eine pm  schicken, wenn es dir lieber ist. Waere echt super.



Ich habe alle Komponenten komplett bei bike-mailorder.de bestellt. Ob die Einzelteile in einem anderen Shop günstiger angeboten werde, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Die Kettenführung NC-17-Stinger-Tensioner-ISCG05 gibt es hier für 29,95 .

Dazu kam noch ein 38er Kettenblatt NC-17-S-Pro für stolze 46,95  und ein Race-Face-Lightweight Bashguard für 44,90 . Dieser ist zwar für 36 Zähne gedacht, aber er passt trotzdem, da er noch ein kleinwenig größer ist, als das 38er Kettenblatt.

Montiert schaut das Ganze folgendermaßen aus:







Noch einen schönen Abend...


----------



## MiLi (3. Mai 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Was fahrt ihr für Federhärte beim Froggy mit Coil?
> Danke



300 bei 75kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Mai 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> danke neo-bahamuth , nun wüsst ich noch gerne ob das Froggy einen durchgehendes Steuerrohr für 1,5 Schäfte hat, kann leider Krankheitsbedingt nicht so lange/kaum lesen



Hat es!

Ups....


----------



## woopy (4. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das sind die OEM lager, die in allen Rädern drinstecken. Bisher hatten wir da nie Probleme. Selbst wenn du zum FCM 970 tauschen kannst, heißt das nicht, dass das besser läuft. Offensichtlich passt da irgendwas nicht. Dein Händler sollte helfen können.



Weiss jetzt nicht was da der Händler helfen könnte ...

Die Lager liefen schon richtig schlecht als ich sie aus der original Verpackung genommen habe und mit der Hand gedreht habe. Absolut kein Vergleich zu den Lagern der Holowtech II bzw. FCM 970 ... wirklich ein riesen Utnerschied. Montiert fällt es dann richtig auf. Wenn keine Kette an liegt soltle die Kurbel ja schön einfach drehen ... bei mri an Spicy dreht die Kurbel vielleicht 5cm weit und stoppt dann.

Gibt es irgendwelche andere Hersteller solcher Lager ausser Shimanoo oder haben die wieder 2 Jahre das Patent drauf.

Oder gibt es was aus dem Rennvelobereich was gleiche Masse hat?

So ein reisen Dreck diese intergrierten Lager!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Mai 2009)

Tja, ich denke wirklich nicht, dass es am Lager liegt. ich hab bestimmt 40 leute mit solchen Lagern unterwegs und es hat bisher keine Probleme gegeben. selbst die reparaturlager, die ich damals mitbestellt habe, sind noch hier, weil die einfach nicht so schnell kaputt gehen.

Kann dir leider erst mal nicht weiterhelfen. Ferndiagnose ist immer schlecht. Vorbeikommen kannste nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (4. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Tja, ich denke wirklich nicht, dass es am Lager liegt. ich hab bestimmt 40 leute mit solchen Lagern unterwegs und es hat bisher keine Probleme gegeben. selbst die reparaturlager, die ich damals mitbestellt habe, sind noch hier, weil die einfach nicht so schnell kaputt gehen.
> 
> Kann dir leider erst mal nicht weiterhelfen. Ferndiagnose ist immer schlecht. Vorbeikommen kannste nicht, oder?



Nein ist grad ein wenig arg weit weg aber vielen Dank!

Also es kann nur sein dass ich ein Montagslager erhalten habe. Die Montage ist wirklich in Ordung. Da haben nun schon 2 Velomech und ein Vertreter einer anderen Marke dran geschaut und jeder meinte dass es am Lager ist

Mhhh, ich bestelle jetzt einfach mal dieselben nochmals. Guggen wir mal.


----------



## S1las (4. Mai 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Nein ist grad ein wenig arg weit weg aber vielen Dank!
> 
> Also es kann nur sein dass ich ein Montagslager erhalten habe. Die Montage ist wirklich in Ordung. Da haben nun schon 2 Velomech und ein Vertreter einer anderen Marke dran geschaut und jeder meinte dass es am Lager ist
> 
> Mhhh, ich bestelle jetzt einfach mal dieselben nochmals. Guggen wir mal.



Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch (vielleicht versteh ich dein geschriebenes nur nicht richtig), aber du hast das Lager mit deinem neuen Rahmen mitgeliefert bekommen. Soweit duerfte noch alles stimmen. Wieso schickst du das Lager nicht einfach ein, wenn es von vornerein defekt ist und laesst dir ein neues geben Oo - das kostet dich nichts. 

Falls ich falsch liege bin ich fuer jede Rueffel zu haben ;D (und nein, ich bin kein Masochist D


----------



## woopy (4. Mai 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch (vielleicht versteh ich dein geschriebenes nur nicht richtig), aber du hast das Lager mit deinem neuen Rahmen mitgeliefert bekommen. Soweit duerfte noch alles stimmen. Wieso schickst du das Lager nicht einfach ein, wenn es von vornerein defekt ist und laesst dir ein neues geben Oo - das kostet dich nichts.
> 
> Falls ich falsch liege bin ich fuer jede Rueffel zu haben ;D (und nein, ich bin kein Masochist D



Doch, du bist da genau richtig. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dies ein Defekt ist. Ich war einfach nur sehr erstaunt wie schelcht die gehen. Es ist ganz klar dass diese viel schlechter laufen als zb. die Lager Shimano XTR Hollowtech oder die von Acros.

Jetztkönnte ich die ausbauen, einschicken, warten ... kriege vielleicht nach einiger Zeit welche zurück und habe wieder denselben Mist in der Hand.

Darum hab ich jetzt mal neue bestellt. Gehen die auch so schlecht dann versuche ich 

a) einen anderen Hersteller (bis jetzt überhaupt nichts gefunden)
b) die Lager zu wechseln (was vermutlich bei dem Plastikfurz nicht geht)
c) selber die Gehäuse herstellen und dann normale feine Industrielager verbauen.

Darum eben meine Frage ob es vielleicht im Rennradbereich integrierte Lager gibt welche passen würden.


----------



## phenologist (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
hab letzte Woche nach Umbauarbeiten mein neues Zesty 314 abgeholt. Hat jetzt:

XTR Trigger
XTR Schaltwerk und Werfer
XT Kurbeln 
XT Laufradsatz
Fox Talas RL, 15mm Steckachse
Avid CR Bremse
Nobbys 2.4
Easton Monkey Lite Carbon Lenker
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Vorbau
... und meinen geliebten Reval Specialized Sattel

einfach nur super geil das Gerät!
Grüße aus Niederösterreich
phenologist


----------



## Jockelmatz (4. Mai 2009)

Das nenne ich mal aufgewertet! Glückwunsch!!

macht schon Spass, das Teil- oder??


----------



## Beckinio (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen...ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für das Stumpjumper Comp entschieden. Mir gefiel aber die Sitzposition nicht so toll. Habe mir dann ein 2008 Zest 514 angeschaut. Nach einem sehr ausführlichem Gespräch war ich hin und weg. Das blau gefiel mir auch immer besser. Nun saß ich auf einem 46er Rahmen. Ich bin knapp über 1.80cm und wiege ca. 83kg. Meint Ihr das ist zu klein. Es hat sich eigentlich ganz gut angefühlt. Der Preis lag bei 2300 für das 08Modell.


----------



## phenologist (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 1,78cm groß und fahr einen 46er Rahmen, passt für mich perfekt. Hatte auch einen 50er probiert, da hätt ich aber schon Inspektor Gadget Arme gebraucht. Ich denk bei deiner Größe könnt der 50er aber schon passen, einfach mal ausgiebig fahren, die Teile.


----------



## phenologist (4. Mai 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal aufgewertet! Glückwunsch!!
> 
> macht schon Spass, das Teil- oder??



Also bis jetzt gibt´s nix zu meckern, passt, hat Luft und macht dem Buben Laune !!!

gruß
phenologist

(und an den fehlenden Flaschenhalter hab ich mich auch schon gewöhnt, bin fast schon ein richtiger Trinkblasen-Freak...)


----------



## Maximalmax (4. Mai 2009)

sorry dass ich hier so reinplatze und zusammenenhangsloss rumschreibe, aber muss einfach meine begeisterung loÃwerden....

Bin heut beim HÃ¤ndler in HD des Zesty gefahrn, und bin auch kleine steigungen gefahren, da hat sich nichts bewegt, oder gewippt. echt der hammer! bin eigentlich hardtailer.   
Des einzige was mich an der 2100â¬ version n bischen gestoert hat, war die oro k18 bremse, ueber die ich leider schon oft schlechtes hÃ¶ren musste.

Gruss max


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Mai 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:


> Des einzige was mich an der 2100 version n bischen gestoert hat, war die oro k18 bremse, ueber die ich leider schon oft schlechtes hören musste.
> 
> Gruss max



Naja, bei Nässe ist sie wirklich laut, aber zupacken kann die Bremse einfach. Ansonsten klirrt sie ab und an leicht. Nichts was ich von Scheibenbremsen nicht schon gewohnt wäre.

Bin heute mit meinem Pro Race 200 das erste Mal in die westlichen Wälder, mit 50kmh den Kiesweg runter und mit über 30 die nächste Steigung hoch, wundert mich, dass die Fußgänger nicht gleich ins Unterholz gehüpft sind 

Sogar fernab aller Wege und Trails abwärts durch den Wald machte das Radl trotz Hardtail eine gute Figur. Vor allem zeigt sich der Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic gänzlich unbeeindruckt von Brombeersträuchern, zerbrochenen Dachziegeln und derlei Dingen, dabei fahre ich bei 3.5 bar.

Auf jeden Fall tolles Radl. Wenn ich irgendwann noch Kohle für ein Fully hab, wirds wieder ein Lapierre (das Spicy 516 würde mich arg reizen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Mai 2009)

testen is am besten


----------



## Nowide (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Max, nur her mit der Begeisterung !

was meinst Du eigentlich mit " oro k18 bei der 2100 euro Version"
Händler dies für 2111 verkaufen haben doch die gleiche Ausstattung oder nicht !? auch das zesty 514 2009 hat die k18.


hey, s gibt wohl kaum Zesty Fahrer die ihr Bike wieder verhökern,
oder auf die neue version umsteigen wollen. spricht auch dafür.

Grüße n.


----------



## Bonsai24 (5. Mai 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:


> sorry dass ich hier so reinplatze und zusammenenhangsloss rumschreibe, aber muss einfach meine begeisterung loßwerden....
> 
> Bin heut beim Händler in HD des Zesty gefahrn, und bin auch kleine steigungen gefahren, da hat sich nichts bewegt, oder gewippt. echt der hammer! bin eigentlich hardtailer.
> Des einzige was mich an der 2100 version n bischen gestoert hat, war die oro k18 bremse, ueber die ich leider schon oft schlechtes hören musste.
> ...



Hey, 
hatte das Vergnügen am 1. Mai das Zesty 514 Probe zu fahren. Was soll ich sagen, meine Begeisterung war ähnlich wie bei dir. Das einzigste was gefehlt hat, war ne Talas-Gabel. Sonst Top.
War so begeistert, das ich gleich zugeschlagen habe. Heute kann ich es abholen. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Zesty 314 und 514 ist nur im Antrieb zu finden. Schalthebel Deore statt SLX, und keine XT-Ausstattung.

Grüsse
Bonsai24


----------



## hbstylahb (5. Mai 2009)

welches ist eigentlich das neueste lapierre bike habe diese schönen bikes erst "neu" entdeckt gefallen mir optisch recht gut muss ich sagen komme aus umgebung bremen vlt. wisst ihr wie man diese bikes sich mal anschauen kann wäre nett also probefahrt usw..... danke


----------



## Beckinio (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo....schlechte Nachricht. Laut LaPierre Homepage gibt es kein Geschäft im 2er Postleitzahlenbereich welches LaPierre führt.


----------



## hbstylahb (5. Mai 2009)

muss ja net unbedingt hier umgebung bremen sein kann auch so nähe nrw niedersachsen bereich minden hannover vlt wolsburg etc hauptsache ich kenne paar läden in der umgebung danke wäre nett wenn du paar adressen nennen könntest 

ps: fährst du dieses bike vlt kannst du informieren ob sie gut sind...


----------



## Axalp (5. Mai 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:


> ...
> Des einzige was mich an der 2100 version n bischen gestoert hat, war die oro k18 bremse, ueber die ich leider schon oft schlechtes hören musste.
> 
> Gruss max



Von mir hörst Du nur gutes über die k18: 
- für All-Mountain absolut ausreichende Bremsleistung
- Druckpunkt wandert kaum
- quietscht nur bei Nässe
- Kinderleichter Belagwechsel ohne gefummel (fahre auch Juicys...)

Absenkung der Gabel habe ich bisher (~4000km) noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## hbstylahb (5. Mai 2009)

bin noch recht neu im "geschäft" wollen in den s.ferien ne tour durch die berge in österreich machen bis dahin will ich mir halt nen bike zulegen sind ja alle gut hauptsache sollen sicher sein und optisch gut deswegen bin noch in umschauen was ich kaufen könnte naja bis jetzt gefallen mir halt die lapierres gut tendez 80% wird es ein lapierre weiss net hast du ideen welche bikes noch passend wären???? du als profi axalp =))


----------



## Beckinio (5. Mai 2009)

hbstylahb schrieb:


> muss ja net unbedingt hier umgebung bremen sein kann auch so nähe nrw niedersachsen bereich minden hannover vlt wolsburg etc hauptsache ich kenne paar läden in der umgebung danke wäre nett wenn du paar adressen nennen könntest
> 
> ps: fährst du dieses bike vlt kannst du informieren ob sie gut sind...



Schaue einfach mal unter der Lapierre Homepage und dann unter Dealer. Da findest Du ne Menge. Leider noch keine Erfahrungen. Aber werde mir wohl eins zulgen. War gestern beim Dealer und war direkt begesiert. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob Zesty oder x-control? Alles sehr detailiert und an alles gedacht. So macht es mir den Eindruck. War auch bei Specialized und habe mir vorher das Stumpi angeguckt. Will das Stumpi nicht schlecht  machen, aber Irgendwie kommt mir das LaPierre ideenreicher, cleverer und für den Preis besser vor. GLeichzeitig finde ich die Sram Schaltung sehr gewohnheitsbedürftig wenn mann das ganze Leben Shimano gefahren ist. Das ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hbstylahb (5. Mai 2009)

schaue grad bei den lapierre bikes unter google nach....

da war auch grad meine frage an dich backino was ist der unterschied bei den bikes also froggy zesty und spicy was ist anders ist doch fasst alles dasselbe oder???? danke für den tipp nochmal...


----------



## Beckinio (5. Mai 2009)

Ne...sind nicht die Gleichen. Hier kurz eine Erklärung:

Froggy = 100% Enduro / 10% Downhill / 40% Enduro

Zesty  =  100% AllMountain / 50% Marathon

X-Control = 100% Cross Country / 20% Marathon

Spicy  = 100% Enduro


----------



## hbstylahb (5. Mai 2009)

hmm wenn ich mir z.b ein froggy kaufe mit dem dann aber downhill rasen will ist es dann gefährlich oder hält das bike net mehr stand oder wie ist es.... oder mit einem x-control  einen marathoin starten will hat es risiken mit sich oder wie sollte ich diese trennungen verstehen danke....?


----------



## Nowide (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,  fahrtechnische Frage,

  zwar wurde nun mehrfach bestätigt, dass ein 50er Rahmen ausreicht, bei 180cm größe, sehr lange Beine Schrittlänge 92cm, Armlänge = 52 cm zur Daumenwurzel Gewicht 93 kg,

  aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht überwinden, fahre beim Trekkingbike auch fast ein Riesenrad.

  kann jemand erklären wie sich der größere Rahmen auswirken würde, also im Gelände wärs halt nicht so wendig, denk ich.

  L/50er;  Oberrohr  615mm, Rahmenhöhe 50cm,  HT  145mm  = die Gabelführung kenne den Fachbegriff nicht.
  XL/54er;   Oberrohr   625mm Rahmen 54  4 cm höher  HT = 160 mm (wird wohl keine Auswirkung haben.
  die sonstigen Winkel sind gleich  10mm längeres Oberrohr kann doch nicht allzu viel ausmachen !?
  4cm höherer rahmen dagegen schon sehr (evtl. angenehmer).

  hab halt etwas Kriese davor, mit zu langen Haxen auf zu kleinem Bike zu sitzen.

  werde den Aufwand zum Probesitzen schon noch machen, dann wird sowieso die frage sein, ob ein 54er (2008) überhaupt noch erhältlich ist.

  vielen Dank
  n.


----------



## Beckinio (5. Mai 2009)

Tja...ich glaube das wird alles nun ein wenig schwerer zu erklären und da gibt es bestimmt genug Thread hier im Forum. Es gibt für jede Art von Fahrtyp seine Räder. Ganz einfach, Du kannst bestimmt alles machen. Aber es ist eben nicht ideal. Mit einem Marathon Fully kannst Du bestimmt nicht 5m runterspringen. Du kannst das bestimmt, aber eben nur 1-3 mal. Suche einfach mal im Forum hier über die versch. Bikearten. Du wirst was finden.


----------



## capix (5. Mai 2009)

@Papa Midnight

Teile sind heute angekommen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (5. Mai 2009)

Maximalmax schrieb:
			
		

> Des einzige was mich an der 2100 version n bischen gestoert hat, war die oro k18 bremse, ueber die ich leider schon oft schlechtes hören musste.


 
Habe auch viel gelesen und wollte mich erst gegen die K18 wehren. Mittlerweile würde ich sie nicht mehr hergeben wollen!!! Auch nicht gegen eine höherwertige! Sie ist einfach und hat alles, was man für dieses Rad braucht. Und wo man nichts verstellen kann, kann man nichts verstellen. Dass sie schnell zupackt, macht mit ausreichend Feinmotorik richtig Spaß.

Ich finde allerdings die 514er Ausstattung vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis her am ausgewogensten.



			
				Bonsai24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzigste was gefehlt hat, war ne Talas-Gabel.


 
Nach fleißiger Bike-Bravo-Lektüre könnte man meinen, man hätte was verpasst ohne Talas. Die Float spricht aber im unteren Bereich feiner an, wiegt meines Wissens nach weniger, und ich hab noch von keinem gehört, der am Zesty die Absenk-Funktion vermisst hätte. Also warum?


----------



## LC4Fun (5. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> Hi Leute,  fahrtechnische Frage,
> 
> aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht überwinden, fahre beim Trekkingbike auch fast ein Riesenrad.



Hi,

das 50er ist ja in dem Fall bereits das Riesenrad. Ich - und soweit ich das hier verfolgt habe auch die meisten anderen mit 175-180cm, fahren den 46er Rahmen...

Ich bin den 50er auch gefahren und habe mich auf Asphalt damit wohler gefühlt - aber der Händler hat dringenst zu einem 46er geraten- und damit hatte er auch voll recht - denn es ist ja eben KEIN Trekking-Rad.

LG,
Holger


----------



## Bonsai24 (6. Mai 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Nach fleißiger Bike-Bravo-Lektüre könnte man meinen, man hätte was verpasst ohne Talas. Die Float spricht aber im unteren Bereich feiner an, wiegt meines Wissens nach weniger, und ich hab noch von keinem gehört, der am Zesty die Absenk-Funktion vermisst hätte. Also warum?



Vermisst habe ich sie (wie zu vermieten) ausschließlich in sehr steilen Steigungen. Hier hatte ich die Tendenz, dass das Vorderrad bei jedem kleinen Schlag/Bodenwelle nach oben steigt.
Und ja, Oberkörper hatte ich weit nach vorne gelegt 

Aber nur um eins klar zu stellen --> verdammt viel Spaß macht das Bike trotzdem.

Grüsse
Bonsai


----------



## hbstylahb (6. Mai 2009)

hallo bonsai weisst du wann die zesty für 2010 in markt kommen oder kan man sie im i-net besichtigen etc?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

hbstylahb schrieb:


> hallo bonsai weisst du wann die zesty für 2010 in markt kommen oder kan man sie im i-net besichtigen etc?



November 2009. Aber auch nicht alle auf einmal. Die ganze Palette gibts wohl erst ab Anfang 2010.


----------



## Jockelmatz (6. Mai 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Nach fleißiger Bike-Bravo-Lektüre könnte man meinen, man hätte was verpasst ohne Talas. Die Float spricht aber im unteren Bereich feiner an, wiegt meines Wissens nach weniger, und ich hab noch von keinem gehört, der am Zesty die Absenk-Funktion vermisst hätte. Also warum?


 
  Genau das war für mich das Kaufargument fürs Zesty: Rauf, runter, holprig, eben oder verblockt - alles flüssig fahren,  ohne ständig am Fahrwerk rumfummeln zu müssen.

Axel


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2009)

Nichtmal die Plattform am 714 hätt's gebraucht. Benutze ich selbst auf Marathons selten.


----------



## Beckinio (6. Mai 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Genau das war für mich das Kaufargument fürs Zesty: Rauf, runter, holprig, eben oder verblockt - alles flüssig fahren,  ohne ständig am Fahrwerk rumfummeln zu müssen.
> 
> Axel



Genau das ist für mich auch das Argument. Immer dieses rummfummeln an dem Fahrwerk. Es gibt ja auch Leite die das genail finden. Ich will einfach nur flüssig biken. Habe mir gestern mein neues Bike angeschaut. Es wird das Zesty 514. Es sieht einfach nur genail aus. Das weiß gefällt mir auch. Leider ist das 714 unerschwinglich. Der Preissprung ist einfach zu groß. Leider 
Ich glaube in 1-2 Wochen wird es soweit sein, dann habe ich mein altes verkauft und ab geht es mit dem Zesty. Muss nochmals den Laden in Bielefeld kontaktieren , ob man noch 1-3 Änderungen einbringen kann. 
Geichzeitig kann ich mich noch nicht zwischen einem 46er oder 50er Rahmen entscheiden. Freu mich so....


----------



## hbstylahb (6. Mai 2009)

hey beckino der "anfänger" hat ne frage was genau wurde zwischen den 314 514 914 zesty verändert was sind die unterschiede bei dne??? sry der nachfrage aber ist halt so wenn man kurz davor ist sich eins davon zu kaufen =))


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Genau das ist für mich auch das Argument. Immer dieses rummfummeln an dem Fahrwerk. Es gibt ja auch Leite die das genail finden. Ich will einfach nur flüssig biken. Habe mir gestern mein neues Bike angeschaut. Es wird das Zesty 514. Es sieht einfach nur genail aus. Das weiß gefällt mir auch. Leider ist das 714 unerschwinglich. Der Preissprung ist einfach zu groß. Leider
> Ich glaube in 1-2 Wochen wird es soweit sein, dann habe ich mein altes verkauft und ab geht es mit dem Zesty. Muss nochmals den Laden in Bielefeld kontaktieren , ob man noch 1-3 Änderungen einbringen kann.
> Geichzeitig kann ich mich noch nicht zwischen einem 46er oder 50er Rahmen entscheiden. Freu mich so....



Ja. Kannste. Ruf morgen mal an. Mittwochs haben wir immer eine kollektive Schaffenspause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

An alle, die es interessiert: 2010 wird ein Zesty mit Carbonhauptrahmen kommen. Preise, Ausstattung und sowas stehen noch in den Sternen...


----------



## Beckinio (6. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ja. Kannste. Ruf morgen mal an. Mittwochs haben wir immer eine kollektive Schaffenspause...



Wir haben heute Mittwoch?! Morgen-Mittwoch, morgen ist Donnerstag


----------



## Beckinio (6. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> An alle, die es interessiert: 2010 wird ein Zesty mit Carbonhauptrahmen kommen. Preise, Ausstattung und sowas stehen noch in den Sternen...



Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich mich entschieden habe und Du kommst mit einem Carbonrahmen  Aber träumen darf ich ja. Weißt Du auch ob die Rahmen nochmals Veränderungen mit sich bringen, oder nur Kleinigkeiten verändert werde, wie zwischen 08 und 09?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Wir haben heute Mittwoch?! Morgen-Mittwoch, morgen ist Donnerstag



Das trifft sich gut. Bei uns ist morgen auch Donnerstag!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich mich entschieden habe und Du kommst mit einem Carbonrahmen  Aber träumen darf ich ja. Weißt Du auch ob die Rahmen nochmals Veränderungen mit sich bringen, oder nur Kleinigkeiten verändert werde, wie zwischen 08 und 09?



So genaue Infos gibts noch nicht. Vouilloz war beim Urge Kenia mit einem Zesty carbon Prototypen unterwegs. Mit runtergtravelter BOS N´dee und nem Sextoy Dämpfer...das wird SO auf gar keinen Fall in Serie gehen...


----------



## Beckinio (6. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich schonmal gefragt habe, aber wie kann man sein Serien Zesty 514 denn gewichtsmäßig verbessern. Natürlich mit wenig Kosten. Ich hatte schonmal an neue 9-fach Kassette gedacht. Von Deore auf XT. Die Ketten sind ja gleich schwer. Mit einem neuen Sattel + Sattelstütze kann man bestimmt auch nochmal 100g-150g rauskitzeln, oder? Leider weiß ich nicht wie schwer beiden Teile von LP sind! Wie schaut es denn mit dem Vorbau aus? Gibt es da auch noch Gewicht zu sparen mit wenig Geld? Die anderen Komponenten schlagen wohl alle in Portmonai! Was meint IHR?


----------



## aj. (6. Mai 2009)

ich habe ein LAPIERRE Zesty 514 zu verkaufen, um 1800 Euro.

Top-gepflegt, es wurde damit wenig gefahren - wenig Km, 2008 Modell, Größe 50, NP: 2700 Euro, VP 1800 Euro.

Fotos unter: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/biete-102930-lapierre-lapierre-zesty-514-2008er-modell

bei Interesse einfach melden via Privater Nachricht
dann kann ich gerne Fotos schicken.

aja, ich wohne nähe Oberbayern...


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich schonmal gefragt habe, aber wie kann man sein Serien Zesty 514 denn gewichtsmäßig verbessern. Natürlich mit wenig Kosten. Ich hatte schonmal an neue 9-fach Kassette gedacht. Von Deore auf XT. Die Ketten sind ja gleich schwer. Mit einem neuen Sattel + Sattelstütze kann man bestimmt auch nochmal 100g-150g rauskitzeln, oder? Leider weiß ich nicht wie schwer beiden Teile von LP sind! Wie schaut es denn mit dem Vorbau aus? Gibt es da auch noch Gewicht zu sparen mit wenig Geld? Die anderen Komponenten schlagen wohl alle in Portmonai! Was meint IHR?



Die LP Parts sind gar nicht so schwer. Leichter geht bestimmt, aber so richtig billig wird das nicht...Ich hab mir ne Thomson Masterpiece und nen Selle Carbonio auf mein Froggy geklebt. (Zum Beispiel). Wichtiger ist aber, dass du mit dem Ergebnis gut oder besser fahren kannst. Gewichtstuning ist nicht alles.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2009)

@Beckinio: Lass alles, wie es ist. Tausch die Verschleissteile erst, wenn verschlissen. SattelstÃ¼tze/Vorbau wÃ¤ren MÃ¶glichkeiten. Z.B. gegen die Thomson Elite die am 714er drin sind. Leicht, aber nicht "zu" leicht und damit robust genug fÃ¼r AM. Beim Sattel kannste auch Gewicht sparen, aber viel wichtiger ist dass der Sattel passt und nicht schmerzt (auch bei (Mehr)Tagestouren nicht). 100g weniger am Sattel/Rad merkst du nicht, Furunkeln am Hintern schon.
LRS sind schon recht leicht. Geht noch deutlich leichter auch bei gleicher StabilitÃ¤t, aber da biste dann mit >500â¬ dabei.

Warum willst du denn da noch Gewicht sparen? Das Rad ist mit ~12kg schon sehr leicht fÃ¼r ein AM mit 140mm. Und im ruppigen GelÃ¤nde macht extremer Leichtbau auch selten glÃ¼cklich ausser man ist bereit richtig Geld auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (6. Mai 2009)

Gebe Euch beiden vollkommen Recht. Es ist nicht wirklich viel daran zu verändern, wohl nur die Reifen. Die sind wohl bei uns im Bergischen nicht so toll. Warum LP die überhaupt dran macht, da es ja Race Schluffen sind!? Wohl nur um Gewicht zu sparen und an die unter 12,5kg zu kommen.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (6. Mai 2009)

Würde das 514 eher etwas schwerer machen ;-) (versenkbare Sattelstütze, breitere Felgen)

Apropopo Optimierung:

Für direkteres Lenkverhalten denke ich darüber nach, beim Zesty den 90mm-Vorbau durch einen 75mm-Vorbau zu ersetzen. Bin ein Canyon AM mit gleicher Oberrohrlänge und 75mm-Vorbau Probegefahren und fand das gut.

Könnte beim Zesty trotzdem was dagegen sprechen? (z.B. paradoxe Kombination langer Radstand - kurzer Vorbau)
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Wie lang ist beim Spicy eigentlich standardmäßig der Vorbau?
Welches Vorbaumodell kann man fürs Zesty empfehlen? (Syntace Force 119, Syntace Force 99, Thomson Elite...)


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Würde das 514 eher etwas schwerer machen ;-) (versenkbare Sattelstütze, breitere Felgen)
> 
> Apropopo Optimierung:
> 
> ...



Hat ja immer ein bischen was damit zu tun, in welcher Position du dich auf dem Bock wohlfühlst. Ich mag kurze Vorbauten und fahre seit Jahren HOPE und Thomson. Gegen Syntace spricht auch nix. 

Die Vorbaulängen bei den einzelnen Modellen sind je nach Rahmenhöhe unterschiedlich lang.


----------



## Jockelmatz (6. Mai 2009)

Die ganz grossen Möglichkeiten zum _SINNVOLLEN _Gewichtstuning sehe ich jetzt eigentlich nicht - zumindest das 714 hat ja schon die Schwinge aus Carbon und wiegt angeblich 11,7 kg, also wenn mans noch alltagstauglich behalten möchte...

Interessieren würde mich der Carbonrahmen nicht sonderlich, dafür aber, ob an der Geo was geändert wird. Die 68° Lenkwinkel finde ich echt übertrieben


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (6. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hat ja immer ein bischen was damit zu tun, in welcher Position du dich auf dem Bock wohlfühlst. Ich mag kurze Vorbauten und fahre seit Jahren HOPE und Thomson. Gegen Syntace spricht auch nix.
> 
> Die Vorbaulängen bei den einzelnen Modellen sind je nach Rahmenhöhe unterschiedlich lang.


 
Mit der bisherigen Sitzposition bin ich zufrieden, gegen die auf dem Nerve AM hatte ich auch nix. Sitze eigentlich lieber aufrecht, solange Vortrieb u. Bergauf nicht zu sehr drunter leiden.

Ich würde nur wegen des Lenkverhaltens wechseln. Macht das Sinn?

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Größe M (46 cm).
So zur Orientierung würde mich interessieren, welche Vorbaulänge ein Spicy in M hat.

Muss man bei der Auswahl des Vorbaus wegen Verwendung bei Ahead-Steuersatz etwas beachten? (Sorry, hatte mich bisher damit nicht befasst und das Ahead-Prinzip ist mir einfach etwas unheimlich... )


----------



## Lutsch (6. Mai 2009)

Wegen des Gewichtes der Bauteile hilft dir vielleicht dieser Link weiter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/265176

Zudem meine ich gelesen zu haben das der Vorbau am Zesty 514 leichter als ein Thomon ist. Der Sattel ist mit ~ 220g auch nicht der schwerste...wenn mich die Waage nicht angelogen hat. Ich habe nur die Stütze gegen eine Thomson Stütze gewechselt (vom alten Rad) und die Mäntel getauscht (NN).

Ich fahre übrigens ein 50cm Rahmen und bin 186cm groß. Sattel ist etwas höher als Lenker, dürfte aber nicht mehr viel sein wenn ich drauf sitze und der Dämpfer eintaucht. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl mit der Rahmengröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (6. Mai 2009)

Vielen dank für die Info...aber ich glaube ich belasse es dabei...erst einmal. Gleichzeitig weiß ich echt och nicht welche Rahmenhöhe ich nehmen soll. Habe da noch die LP Rahmenvorschläge angeschaut und da der 50er Rahmen angezogen. Echt schwer....will da keinen Fehler machen...gerade wenn man so viel Geld ausgeben möchte.


----------



## aj. (6. Mai 2009)

ich fahre ein zesty 514er mit größe 180 auf einem 50er Rahmen, perfekt


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 1.81 groß 86 cm schritthöhe und nach ausgiebigen tests
habe ich mich für zesty in L entschieden und es passt.


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mir wohl auch ein L-er kaufen. Muss aber noch ausgiebig testen. Ich bemerke auch wenn ich zum Dealer gehe und der einen M-Rahmen vom 514er hat, dass er sagt das dieser Rahmen genau der Richtige ist. Wenn ein andere Dealer einen L-Rahmen hat, ist der L-Rahmen genau der Richtige. Man kann sich da seinen Teil denken. Wie lang sind eigentlich die Lieferzeiten vom Zesty?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

hallo,
da hier die lapierrekenner vereint sind, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob 2400euro für ein 08er zesty 514 ok sind, oder ob man da noch handeln sollte!!
und das 314 für 1799euro?!?
bin noch neu auf dem lapierretrip und habe da noch so gar keinen durchblick!!
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da hier die lapierrekenner vereint sind, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob 2400euro für ein 08er zesty 514 ok sind, oder ob man da noch handeln sollte!!
> und das 314 für 1799euro?!?
> bin noch neu auf dem lapierretrip und habe da noch so gar keinen durchblick!!
> vielen dank schonmal



Also....ich möchte da keine Aussage treffen, da ich keinem die Preise kapputt machen möchte. Ich glaube aber, dass Du bei allen neuen Bikes ca. 10% Nachlass bekommen solltest. So ist es z.B. bei versch. guten Marken wie Spec., Ghost, Cannondale und Trek. Ob dies beim LP der Fall ist kann und möchte ich Dir nicht sagen.(siehe oben). Wenn dies aber der Fall sein sollte, dann kannst Du Dir da selber ein Bild darüber machen, ob die Preise i.O sind. Bei dem Rest kann Dir vielleicht Papa Midnight helfen


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

mmh naja ist ja ein vorjahres modell. vondaher bin ich mir halt unsoicher. weil nue kostet es ja ca 2600. 10%, dann wären wa ja schon bei knapp 2400euro
und wenn man bedenkt, dass es dann noch ein 08er modell ist, könnte es dann kein super schnäppchen sien, oder?!!?
ich mein für ca 2.300 könnte ich auch noch ein 08er stereo k24 bekommen.
oder lohnt der schritt vom 314 zum 514 gar nicht unbedinhgt?!!? bin kein hardcore fahrer, also nicht stundenlang und ohne ende uphill unterwegs.
eher 2-3 mal die woche ne mitlere tour über stock und stein und auch mal bergrauf und bergrunter.


----------



## wallbreaker (7. Mai 2009)

Moin, 

Nachdem mein Switch langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich mal was neues möchte steht für mich die Frage nach einem neuen Rahmen. Da wie in meiner Gallerie zu sehen ich eigentlich einen funktionsfähig aufgebauten Freerider habe, wäre es in meinen Augen sinnlos n neues Komplettrad zu kaufen. Allerdings musste ich leider mit entsetzen feststellen, dass das Froggy 318 nur 400 Euro teurer ist, als das Rahmenset....
Gibts da noch Rahmenspezifische Gründe, warum dies der Fall ist, oder ist das einfach Produktpolitik, damit sich die OEM Sachen besser verkaufen. 

Was mir noch in den Sinn gekommen ist zur Beantwortung meiner eigenen Frage: 
- Rahmenfarbe
- Dämpfer

Achja und noch ne Frage, wer macht eigentlich den Vertrieb von Lapierre in Deutschland?


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> mmh naja ist ja ein vorjahres modell. vondaher bin ich mir halt unsoicher. weil nue kostet es ja ca 2600. 10%, dann wären wa ja schon bei knapp 2400euro
> und wenn man bedenkt, dass es dann noch ein 08er modell ist, könnte es dann kein super schnäppchen sien, oder?!!?
> ich mein für ca 2.300 könnte ich auch noch ein 08er stereo k24 bekommen.
> oder lohnt der schritt vom 314 zum 514 gar nicht unbedinhgt?!!? bin kein hardcore fahrer, also nicht stundenlang und ohne ende uphill unterwegs.
> eher 2-3 mal die woche ne mitlere tour über stock und stein und auch mal bergrauf und bergrunter.



Woher kommst Du denn eigentlich? Vielleicht kann ich was für die tun! Was für einen Rahmen benötigst Du denn?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du denn eigentlich? Vielleicht kann ich was für die tun! Was für einen Rahmen benötigst Du denn?



woher ich komme...also momentan befinde ich mich im großraum heidelberg. bin aber desöfteren auch im norden von niedersachsen anzutreffen.
meinst du rahmengröße?!?! denke den M. bin knapp 1.80 groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

Es gibt einen Händler in Wipperfürth...dort bekommst Du auch noch ein Zesty 514 Modell 08. Hatte mich auch dafür interessiert. Ich glaube aber das M für mich zu klein ist. Er hat auch noch ein 314 Modell 2008. Ruf da mal an und frag mal nach!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Händler in Wipperfürth...dort bekommst Du auch noch ein Zesty 514 Modell 08. Hatte mich auch dafür interessiert. Ich glaube aber das M für mich zu klein ist. Er hat auch noch ein 314 Modell 2008. Ruf da mal an und frag mal nach!



mmh vielen dank, aber das ist wohl doch ein bißchen weit weg. wenn der nicht gerade ein top angebot macht, was gut 200 euro unter allen anderen ist, lohnt sich´s glaube ich nicht wirklich.

lohnt sich denn unbedingt das 514 zu nehmen oder kann man mit dem 314 auch schon ne menga anfangen und später mal upgraden?!?


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> mmh vielen dank, aber das ist wohl doch ein bißchen weit weg. wenn der nicht gerade ein top angebot macht, was gut 200 euro unter allen anderen ist, lohnt sich´s glaube ich nicht wirklich.
> 
> lohnt sich denn unbedingt das 514 zu nehmen oder kann man mit dem 314 auch schon ne menga anfangen und später mal upgraden?!?



Na klar....warum denn nicht. Ist ja der Gleiche Rahmen nur mit ein paar schlechteren Bauteilen, welche aber nach meiner Meinung auch reichen für Deine Zwecke und wenn ich ehrlich bin wohl auch für meine Zwecke.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Na klar....warum denn nicht. Ist ja der Gleiche Rahmen nur mit ein paar schlechteren Bauteilen, welche aber nach meiner Meinung auch reichen für Deine Zwecke und wenn ich ehrlich bin wohl auch für meine Zwecke.



kann das sein, dass die vordere gabel nicht sogar gleich ist zwischen 514 und 314??
hatte nur immer angst, dass das 314 einen schlechteren dämpfer am hinterbau hat und damit schneller anfängt zu wippen oder so?!!?


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass die vordere gabel nicht sogar gleich ist zwischen 514 und 314??
> hatte nur immer angst, dass das 314 einen schlechteren dämpfer am hinterbau hat und damit schneller anfängt zu wippen oder so?!!?



Hier die Info's aus dem Katalog:

*Zest714:*
Gabel= FOX 32 Float RLC 140 15QR Thru axle system
Dämpfer= Fox FLoat RP2 XV 200mm

*Zest514:*
Gabel= FOX 32 Float RL 140 15QR Thru axle system
Dämpfer= Fox FLoat R 200mm

*Zest314:*
Gabel= FOX 32 Float RL 140 
Dämpfer= Fox FLoat R 200mm

Mich würde der Unterschied zwischen dem 514er und dem 714 interessieren. Vielleicht weiss Papa Midnight etwas darüber?!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hier die Info's aus dem Katalog:
> 
> *Zest714:*
> Gabel= FOX 32 Float RLC 140 15QR Thru axle system
> ...



was heißt denn in dem fall thru axle system?!?!  steckachse!!?!

und wer ist bitte papa midnight?!?
der zesty guru hier oder wie


----------



## B3ppo (7. Mai 2009)

Das 714 hat nen Carbonhinterbau und leichtere Teile, außerdem ne RLC Gabel und nen RP2 Dämpfer, das 514 ist ein bißchen schwerer bei de Gabel fehlt das C und beim Dämpfer das P.
Das Propedal braucht man meiner Meinung beim Zesty aber eh net, denn es wippt auch so fast nie.
Achtung die Antwort kommt von einem zufriedenen Zesty 514 Fahrer


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage, ändert sich bei den modelljahren eigentlich was an den verbauten parts?!?
also z.b. zwischen 08 und 09??!?!

mache gerade eine schwere gewissenkrise durch. ob es wirklcih lohnt knapp 600-700 euro mehr für das 80er 514 im gegensatz zu dem 08er 314?!

oder kann man lieber später mal ein paar parts als upgrad kaufen und sich jetzt erstmal mit dem 314 zufrieden geben?!?


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das 714 hat nen Carbonhinterbau und leichtere Teile, außerdem ne RLC Gabel und nen RP2 Dämpfer, das 514 ist ein bißchen schwerer bei de Gabel fehlt das C und beim Dämpfer das P.



Das mit dem Carbonhinterbau ist klar und der Rest auch, aber wo genau ist der Unterschied bei Dämpfer und der Gabel? Das ist mir nicht ganz so klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trurl2000 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Das mit dem Carbonhinterbau ist klar und der Rest auch, aber wo genau ist der Unterschied bei Dämpfer und der Gabel? Das ist mir nicht ganz so klar.



Fox RLC hat noch zusätzlich eine verstellbare Zugstufe
und RP2 XV Dämpfer eine zuschaltbare Platform.
Wers braucht...


----------



## Trurl2000 (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, ändert sich bei den modelljahren eigentlich was an den verbauten parts?!?
> also z.b. zwischen 08 und 09??!?!
> 
> mache gerade eine schwere gewissenkrise durch. ob es wirklcih lohnt knapp 600-700 euro mehr für das 80er 514 im gegensatz zu dem 08er 314?!
> ...



Kommt drauf an was man gerne hat.
Ich persöhnlich habe einen 314 Zesty 2009 gekauft und auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Die 600 Euro Aufpreis - ich persöhnlich finde es zu viel.
Was wirklich sinvoll ist sind die XT Laufräder und XT Kurbel.
Wenn man sie aber nachrüsten möchte und dabei Mavic Crossride und Deore Kurbel verkauft kommt man etwa auf max 300 Euro.
Und die Gabel mit der Steckachse ist erst beim Zesty 514 Model 2009 dabei.


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Fox RLC hat noch zusätzlich eine verstellbare Zugstufe
> und RP2 XV Dämpfer eine zuschaltbare Platform.
> Wers braucht...



Kannst Du mir bitte genau erkären was das für einen Sinn macht?! Was ist die zuschaltbare Platform?


----------



## tuubaduur (7. Mai 2009)

@erlkoenig
das 514er aus 2008 soltest du so um die 2.100â¬ bekommen. beim 314 sind die 1.800 so ganz gut. was besser ist? das kommt auf dich an!die crossride felgen sind gut, wie die xt felegen auch. die xt kannst du halt tubless, sprichh ohne schlauch fahren. der eine oder andere schwÃ¶rt darauf. die kurbel ist schlussendlich ein verschleissteil. irgenwann musst du sie tauschen.

der grÃ¶sset unterschied zwischen den 08er und 09er modellen ist die garantie auf den rahmen. 08 2jahre, 09 5 jahre.

ansonsten sind beides geile bikes. ich habe das 08er 514 und bin richtig verliebt in das teil.

viel spass mit der auswahl.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> @erlkoenig
> das 514er aus 2008 soltest du so um die 2.100â¬ bekommen. beim 314 sind die 1.800 so ganz gut. was besser ist? das kommt auf dich an!die crossride felgen sind gut, wie die xt felegen auch. die xt kannst du halt tubless, sprichh ohne schlauch fahren. der eine oder andere schwÃ¶rt darauf. die kurbel ist schlussendlich ein verschleissteil. irgenwann musst du sie tauschen.
> 
> der grÃ¶sset unterschied zwischen den 08er und 09er modellen ist die garantie auf den rahmen. 08 2jahre, 09 5 jahre.
> ...



vielen dank.

bin gerade das zesty 314 probe gefahren.von der rahmenoptik her echt top!!! is halt das 08er fÃ¼r 1790euro.
gleichzeitig hatte der gute herr jetzt auch ein ams 125 k18 da. das hat ja wiederum ne bessere ausstattung als das zesxt 314. jetzt bin ich wieder total durcheinander!!!!
das zesty hat nur deore naben und das 09er modell mavic oder so. lohnt sich der aufpreis von 200 euro fÃ¼r das aktuelle modell?!?

naja ansonsten hat das zesty halt xt und den rest slxhalt nur die deore naben und auch nur shimano ( wahrl deore 9 kurbeln )
beim ams 125 alles xt....was soll ich nu tun


----------



## tuubaduur (7. Mai 2009)

das musst du entscheiden.
cube haben alle. lapierre ist immer ein hingucker.

das zesty hat keinen flaschenhalter, fährt aber sagenhaft und hat 20mm mehr federweg am heck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> das musst du entscheiden.
> cube haben alle. lapierre ist immer ein hingucker.
> 
> das zesty hat keinen flaschenhalter, fährt aber sagenhaft und hat 20mm mehr federweg am heck.



genau das ist es ja!!! ich würde mich nur für das lapierre entscheiden, weils nit jeder hat und echt top ausschaut. aber ist das nicht total unvernünftig, bzw was machen die komponenten aus. sprich xt kurbeln gegen nur shimano doere, oder lx gegen slx bzw deore shifter?!
und dann die naben. xt gegen deore.

merkt man das wirklich, wenn man eher ein "schönwetter" fahrer ist mit viell knapp über 5000km im jahr?!?!
soll aber auch ab und an mal die härtere gangart abkönnen!!!


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

Die LaPierre Bikes sind Eyecatcher, sowie eine Marke die Innovativ etc ist. Cube fährt jeder, finde nur das Stereo innovativ. Muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ist ja wie immer im Leben.


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> genau das ist es ja!!! ich würde mich nur für das lapierre entscheiden, weils nit jeder hat und echt top ausschaut. aber ist das nicht total unvernünftig, bzw was machen die komponenten aus. sprich xt kurbeln gegen nur shimano doere, oder lx gegen slx bzw deore shifter?!
> und dann die naben. xt gegen deore.
> 
> merkt man das wirklich, wenn man eher ein "schönwetter" fahrer ist mit viell knapp über 5000km im jahr?!?!
> soll aber auch ab und an mal die härtere gangart abkönnen!!!



So wie ich Dich einschätze (aus diesem Forum) würde ich Dir zum 314er raten und wenn Teile verschlissen sind, auf die nächst höhere Gruppe aufrüsten. Ich finde aber 5000 km im Jahr aber auch nicht wenig!


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> @erlkoenig
> der grösset unterschied zwischen den 08er und 09er modellen ist die garantie auf den rahmen. 08 2jahre, 09 5 jahre.
> viel spass mit der auswahl.



Das ist aber interessant. War mir nicht bekannt und finde den Beitrag sehr,sehr wichtig.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Die LaPierre Bikes sind Eyecatcher, sowie eine Marke die Innovativ etc ist. Cube fährt jeder, finde nur das Stereo innovativ. Muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ist ja wie immer im Leben.



naja schon, aber ist es dasnn nicht auch wie im leben, dass auch innere werte zählen und nicht nur die optik?!?!
also fakt ist, zesty gefällt mir optisch besser!! klarer fall ( wobei dies hauptsächlich auf das aktuelle modell zutrifft!!! und das is ja wieder nochmal 200 euro teurer als das cube )
und weiß nicht, ob es eine "dumme" entscheidung wäre sich wegen der optik zu entscheiden?!?

wie würdet ihr entscheiden. optik mit in die wahl einbeziehen bzw auch schon stark gewichten ode nur nach besseren komponenten schauen?!?

@ tuubaduur

meinst du 2100 ist realistisch für das 514?!?
ich mein, wenn ich es für den presi finden würde, würde ich sogar echt noch ernsthaft überlegen mich dafür zu entscheiden!
mir wurde nur das angebot für 2400 gemacht. von 2490!!!!


----------



## tuubaduur (7. Mai 2009)

@ erlkoenig
jepp, das denke ich ;-) (habe ich auch für mein 2008 modell bezahlt)

das zesty fährt sich bergab besser wie das cube, das cube hat den vorteil eine absenkbare gabel zu haben. bergauf kann das ein vorteil sein.

meine meinung: kauf das zesty, das macht mehr spass! nimm das 314, reiss die komponenten dieses jahr runter und rüste auf was dich stört. Kauf dir nen trinkrucksack und gewöhn dich daran das die leute dich seltsam anschauen, den du wirst das grinsen nicht mehr los.


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> naja schon, aber ist es dasnn nicht auch wie im leben, dass auch innere werte zählen und nicht nur die optik?!?!
> also fakt ist, zesty gefällt mir optisch besser!! klarer fall ( wobei dies hauptsächlich auf das aktuelle modell zutrifft!!! und das is ja wieder nochmal 200 euro teurer als das cube )
> und weiß nicht, ob es eine "dumme" entscheidung wäre sich wegen der optik zu entscheiden?!?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nur nach den Komponenten gehst, dann sind Versenderbikes wie Radon oder Canyon das Richtige. Die Entscheidung muss Du leider für Dich selbst treffen. Wenn Du das 08er 514 haben möchtest und nicht mehr als 2100 ausgeben willst, rufe doch einfach bei ein paar Händlern n deiner Umgebung an und frage mal nach ob Sie noch eins haben. Vielleicht bekommst Du ja auch noch Deinen Wunschpreis.


----------



## phenologist (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin 2 Monate zwischen cube stereo und Zesty herumgependelt, im Bauch wars zwar immer schon mehr das Zesty, aber vor allem der fehlende Flaschenhalter hat mich lange zögern lassen. Jetzt hab ich Zesty, bin ganz verliebt und trag einen Trinkrucksack - an die Flaschenzeit kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern..., an das Cube auch nicht...

gruß
phenologist


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur nach den Komponenten gehst, dann sind Versenderbikes wie Radon oder Canyon das Richtige. Die Entscheidung muss Du leider fÃ¼r Dich selbst treffen. Wenn Du das 08er 514 haben mÃ¶chtest und nicht mehr als 2100â¬ ausgeben willst, rufe doch einfach bei ein paar HÃ¤ndlern n deiner Umgebung an und frage mal nach ob Sie noch eins haben. Vielleicht bekommst Du ja auch noch Deinen Wunschpreis.



naja bei den versandbikes, habe ich wieder das problem, dass ich nicht der versierteste schraube bin!! also scheiden die schonmal aus! 

naja und irgendwie habe ich die erfahrung machen mÃ¼ssen, dass die hÃ¤ndler nicht wirklich mit sich ahndeln lassen und das bei der  angeblich aktuellen schlechten wirtschaftlichen situation.
und leider hat bisher nur einer ( von knapp 4-5 im umkreis ) noch ein 08er 514 und das leider nur fÃ¼r 2400euro 

deshalb, habe ich mich auch erstmal mit dem 314 zufrieden gegeben.

naja bis ich das besser ausgestattete cube gesehen habe
bzw das 09er 314 fÃ¼r 2000euro.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> @ erlkoenig
> jepp, das denke ich ;-) (habe ich auch für mein 2008 modell bezahlt)
> 
> das zesty fährt sich bergab besser wie das cube, das cube hat den vorteil eine absenkbare gabel zu haben. bergauf kann das ein vorteil sein.
> ...



uih, du hast das tatsächlich für den preis bekommen?!?!!!! beim händler 

oh man du glücklicher!!!!!!

das hört sich auf jeden fall genial an, dass mit dem auftrittsfaktor. sieht auch echt scharf aus!!!

auf die absenkbare gabel kann ich denke ich verzichten, habe nur angst, dass viell die deore naben oder kurbeln nicht so halten wie xt!! oder was ist da der unterschied 

achja, auf den flaschenhalter kann ich auch verzichten, meistens habe ich nen kleinen rucksack dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuubaduur (7. Mai 2009)

die deore kurbel hält, sie ist nur schwerer.
die deore naben halten, sind halt noch schwerer.
das gewicht ist hier hauptsächlich der preisgestalter.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl auch ein L-er kaufen. Muss aber noch ausgiebig testen. Ich bemerke auch wenn ich zum Dealer gehe und der einen M-Rahmen vom 514er hat, dass er sagt das dieser Rahmen genau der Richtige ist. Wenn ein andere Dealer einen L-Rahmen hat, ist der L-Rahmen genau der Richtige. Man kann sich da seinen Teil denken. Wie lang sind eigentlich die Lieferzeiten vom Zesty?



Der Händler kann das für dich doch gar nicht entscheiden. Du mußt dich auf den Bock draufsetzen und dann passt der oder eben nicht. Schönreden kann man sowas nicht. Ich hatte hier auch eben jemanden, der meiner meinung nach auf ein XL draufgehört und dann wollte er es doch lieber in L haben, weil er auf klein steht...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> was heißt denn in dem fall thru axle system?!?!  Steckachse!!?!
> 
> Und wer ist bitte papa midnight?!?
> Der zesty guru hier oder wie



was?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> die deore kurbel hält, sie ist nur schwerer.
> die deore naben halten, sind halt noch schwerer.
> das gewicht ist hier hauptsächlich der preisgestalter.




achso, es sind also mehr gewichtsfaktoren die da mitspielen. dachte vielleicht eher auch verarbeitung bzw haltbarkeit.
mmh na dann ist es ja viell doch nit so schlimm. denn mit dem aktuellen gewidht könnte ich leben. früher oder später kann man ja immer noch gewichtsoptimierung betreiben.
und die lx bzw slx geschichten?!? da haltbarkeits bzw große funktionsunterschiede. vorallem xt mit doere shifter und slx umwerfer beim zesty!1 ist das ne müll zusammenstellung?!?!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> was?



ja!! 
da ich hier noch neu bin, weiß ich nicht wer du bist. aber du scheinst derjenige zu sien, der den durchblick hat!! war nicht böse gemient, keine angst!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> genau das ist es ja!!! ich würde mich nur für das lapierre entscheiden, weils nit jeder hat und echt top ausschaut. aber ist das nicht total unvernünftig, bzw was machen die komponenten aus. sprich xt kurbeln gegen nur shimano doere, oder lx gegen slx bzw deore shifter?!
> und dann die naben. xt gegen deore.
> 
> merkt man das wirklich, wenn man eher ein "schönwetter" fahrer ist mit viell knapp über 5000km im jahr?!?!
> soll aber auch ab und an mal die härtere gangart abkönnen!!!



Und so ganz nebenbei bekommst du beim Lapierre eins der besten Fahrwerke (VPP), die derzeit auf dem Markt sind. Cube verbauen reine Viergelenker und das ist de facto echt in die Jahre gekommen. Mach ne Testfahrt und du merkst sofort, was ich meine...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> ja!!
> da ich hier noch neu bin, weiß ich nicht wer du bist. aber du scheinst derjenige zu sien, der den durchblick hat!! war nicht böse gemient, keine angst!!



Is kein Problem. Ich war nur den ganzen Tag am schrauben und habe mich eben durch die letzten 4 Seiten durchlesen müssen...

Ich habe keine Angst. Ich bin ein Guru!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und so ganz nebenbei bekommst du beim Lapierre eins der besten Fahrwerke (VPP), die derzeit auf dem Markt sind. Cube verbauen reine Viergelenker und das ist de facto echt in die Jahre gekommen. Mach ne Testfahrt und du merkst sofort, was ich meine...



testfahrt habe ich heute gemacht. mit dem cube und direkt danach mit dem zesty.
naja da ich in sachen fully neuling bin, habe ich so direkt keinen riesigen unterschied festgestellt, außer dass das zesty besser angeprochen hat. wobei das cube nur schlecht eingestellt war glaube ich. vondaher kann ich da gar keinen sehr großen unterscheid feststellen...asche auf mein haupt 

naja aber außer der rahmen und federung legt hier doch schon jeder sehr großen wert auf komponenten, denn die gehen wahrl eher kaputt als der rahmen und die federung, oder nicht?!!?
deshalb habe ich angst, das ich nen top rahmen habe, aber der rest müll ist und ich dann hätten lieber auch auf details achten sollen?!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

Ein Rad, egal ob MTB, Rennrad, Reiserad oder sonstwas, definiert sich IMMER über den Rahmen. Dann kommt die Gabel, die Laufräder und die Bremsen. Irgendwann dann später die Shimano oder SRAM parts...
Teile kannst du jederzeit wechseln oder tunen. Der Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ein Rad, egal ob MTB, Rennrad, Reiserad oder sonstwas, definiert sich IMMER über den Rahmen. Dann kommt die Gabel, die Laufräder und die Bremsen. Irgendwann dann später die Shimano oder SRAM parts...
> Teile kannst du jederzeit wechseln oder tunen. Der Rahmen bleibt.



mmh ok. also macht es schon irgendwo sinn, jetzt auf´s zesty zurückzugreifen und gegebenenfalls später einfach mal ein paar teile austauschen!?

und das ist ne objektive meinung oder schon lapierre verseucht 

weißt du denn den unterschied zwischen dem 08er und 09er in sachen laufräder und naben?!?!
also lohnt sich für mich der uafpreis von 200 euro für das aktuelle 314?!?

oder sowieso besser auf´s 514 zurückgreifen, falls ich so um 2200 rum bekommen sollte!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin verseucht. Ich fahr so´n Ding sogar selber. Bis vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich auch noch Cube im Programm, aber abgesehen davon, dass die nie liefern können, haben nach einer Vergleichsfahrt doch alle ein Lapierre genommen. Also hab ich mich von Cube getrennt.
bei den 08er bikes findest du oft Shimano Naben mit mavic felgen. Die 09er haben oft schon Mavic Crossride Systeme. Preislich in der Leistung wohl kaum von irgendwas schlagbar.
Wenn du noch ein 514er in deiner größe bekommen kannst, dann spricht da überhaupt nichts gegen, da sich der Rahmen nicht geändert hat. 
Zu Preisen möchte ich mich hier nicht äußern, sonst gibts wieder Ohrlaschen von allen Seiten. Zu Recht...
Schick ne PN, falls du in der Richtung was wissen möchtest.


----------



## Nowide (7. Mai 2009)

ich denk auch dass die anderen Marken hier nun kein Thema mehr sein sollten, ist doch super-genial die Anordnung des Dämpfers beim zesti.
ich glaub schon dass es mehrere feinheiten sind die beim  2009er zesty 514 verbessert wurden.

OPTIK, ja, da nicht supercrack spielt sie schon eine Rolle. wer weiß, 
vielleicht steht es ja mehr im Schlafzimmer als auf der Piste   

über ein weißes Rad hätte ich erst garnicht nachgedacht.. das blaue 2008er sieht einfach geil aus. mittlerweile kann ich mich fast mit beiden anfreunden, nur schade, dass kaum ein Händler beide vor ort hat, also ich keinen direkten schönheitsvergleich machen kann.

Tja bald kommen ja schon die 2010er ins spiel.
hmm werde mir nocheinmal die Fotos zu Gemüte führen.

Seltsam, alle möglichen Firmen stellen aus oder schließen, und die können nicht genügend bikes liefern.  Grüß euch n.

zum Preis noch, ich meine bei einem guten Angebot ist die Preisdifferenz zwischen 2009 & 2008er Modell garnicht so groß, also müsst man doch wieder zum neueren greifen. grüblgrübl


----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bin verseucht. Ich fahr so´n Ding sogar selber. Bis vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich auch noch Cube im Programm, aber abgesehen davon, dass die nie liefern können, haben nach einer Vergleichsfahrt doch alle ein Lapierre genommen. Also hab ich mich von Cube getrennt.
> bei den 08er bikes findest du oft Shimano Naben mit mavic felgen. Die 09er haben oft schon Mavic Crossride Systeme. Preislich in der Leistung wohl kaum von irgendwas schlagbar.
> Wenn du noch ein 514er in deiner größe bekommen kannst, dann spricht da überhaupt nichts gegen, da sich der Rahmen nicht geändert hat.
> Zu Preisen möchte ich mich hier nicht äußern, sonst gibts wieder Ohrlaschen von allen Seiten. Zu Recht...
> Schick ne PN, falls du in der Richtung was wissen möchtest.



Hallo Papa Midnight,

sorry.....ich wollte mich eigentlich heute bei Dir gemeldet haben. Da ich aber sehr viel zu tun hatte, war es sehr schwer vorbei zu kommen. Schade das Dein/Euer Lden in Bielefeld ist. Dat is so weit weg. Würde gerne mal vorbei kommen und Fachsimpeln, ggf. auc bei Euch das Zesty 514 2009er kaufen. Aber das ist alles so kompliziert, da eben so weit. Melde mich trotzdem mal. Wer weiß.....vielleicht geht da doch was


----------



## svensonn (7. Mai 2009)

xt naben = 3 fach gedichtet

deore naben = 2 fach gedichtet

Der Cube- Rahmen ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit einem Lapierre- Rahmen, Cube ist schwerer, sieht eben aus wie alle anderen und besitzt die schlechtere, nicht so feinfühlige Kinematik..........

Wer einmal ein Lapierre fuhr, mit perfektem Setup, weiß, dass die anderen Marken, wie sie auch alle heißen, sich nur durch bessere Austattung hervorheben können, welche, beim Lapierre, meist aber schon beim Händler ausgetauscht werden können, gegen einen entsprechenden Aufpreis, oder eben beim Verschleiß der solchen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo Papa Midnight,
> 
> sorry.....ich wollte mich eigentlich heute bei Dir gemeldet haben. Da ich aber sehr viel zu tun hatte, war es sehr schwer vorbei zu kommen. Schade das Dein/Euer Lden in Bielefeld ist. Dat is so weit weg. Würde gerne mal vorbei kommen und Fachsimpeln, ggf. auc bei Euch das Zesty 514 2009er kaufen. Aber das ist alles so kompliziert, da eben so weit. Melde mich trotzdem mal. Wer weiß.....vielleicht geht da doch was



Freitag is ja auch noch n tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (8. Mai 2009)

Um nochmal den Vorbauwechsel anzusprechen:

Ich würde nur wegen des Lenkverhaltens von 90mm auf 75mm wechseln. Macht das Sinn?

So zur Orientierung würde mich interessieren, welche Vorbaulänge standardmäßig ein Spicy in Größe M hat.

Muss man bei der Auswahl des Vorbaus wegen Verwendung bei Ahead-Steuersatz etwas beachten? (Sorry, hatte mich bisher damit nicht befasst und das Ahead-Prinzip ist mir einfach etwas unheimlich... )


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Mai 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Um nochmal den Vorbauwechsel anzusprechen:
> 
> Ich würde nur wegen des Lenkverhaltens von 90mm auf 75mm wechseln. Macht das Sinn?
> 
> ...



Auf einem 516 in M steckt zB ein 80er Thomson. Solltest du einen anderen Vorbau nehmen, als du bisher benutzt, mußt du unbedingt auf die Bauhähe achten, sonst bekommst du Probleme, wenn du den Steuersatz einstellen möchtest. Die oberste Klemmschraube des Vorbaus MUSS auf dem Schaft klemmen!!! Sie darf auf gar keinen Fall darüber liegen!!!


----------



## zabone (8. Mai 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Um nochmal den Vorbauwechsel anzusprechen:
> Ich würde nur wegen des Lenkverhaltens von 90mm auf 75mm wechseln. Macht das Sinn?
> 
> Ich bin ein großer Fan vom Syntace VRO. Ok, du musst erstmal Vorbau und Lenker wechseln, ist auch dadurch teurer, aber dann kannst du in einem bestimmten Bereich dir deine gewünschte Vorbaulänge wählen, oder diese dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend ändern. Letzteres mache ich zwar nicht, aber es schon ne tolle Sache wenn man seine Sitzposition solange "justieren" kann bis sie passt, ohne 3-mal nen anderen Vorbau zu montieren. Gewichtsmässig ist das ganze nicht schwerer als andere Vorbau-Lenker Kombinationen und über Qualität und Haltbarkeit brauch man bei Syntace nicht zu reden, sind einfach top.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (8. Mai 2009)

so leute, habe meine unvernunft gewinnen lassen und mich gegen das ams125 und für das zesty 314 entschieden 
und direkt regnets heute nachmittag!! hoffe das ist kein schlechtes zeichen!!!! 

hier mal 2 bilder. ist noch im originalzustand, was es wohl auch erst mal ne zeitlang bleiben wird!!


----------



## B3ppo (8. Mai 2009)

Servus,
hab ein Zesty 514 mit der Float drin. Fahr das seit ca 1000km und nem 3/4 Jahr aber krieg den Federweg der Gabel nicht ausgenutzt. Bleibt immer ca 1 cm ungenutzt. Wenn ich sie noch weicher mach taucht sie mir an langsamen technischen Stellen gleich weg, was auch blöde ist. Jemand ne Idee?
Nur so aus Neugier, hat schonmal jemand ne 160er Gabel in ein Zesty gebaut?.
Greets


----------



## Nowide (8. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> und direkt regnets heute nachmittag!! hoffe das ist kein schlechtes zeichen!!!!



bestimmt nicht Erlkönig, Mutter Natur wusste halt, jetzt bist du auch für regen und schlamm gut gerüstet.. 

Auch das grün gefiel mir nicht, aber als ich das 314er im Laden hängen sah, muss sagen sieht auch super aus,
bei den dunklen Farben kommt die technik irgenwie aufregender rüber.
Alles Gute mit dem Bike  n.


----------



## tuubaduur (8. Mai 2009)

@ erlkoenig
gratulation, du hats auf jeden fall das bessere bike gekauft. ich denke die vernunft hat gesiegt.

viel spass mit dem bike!


----------



## Beckinio (9. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute mit dem Bike. Werde mir auch bald das Zesty zulegen, aber das 514er. Suche noch den geeigneten Laden.


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> habe meine unvernunft gewinnen lassen und mich gegen das ams125 und für das zesty 314 entschieden



Freu Dich doch einfach mal über das schöne bike und lass für ein paar Minuten Deine Bedenken beiseite. Was soll denn am Zesty 314 unvernünftig sein?
In diversen threads haben Dir so viele Leute über das bike Auskunft gegeben, nun setz Dich endlich drauf und fahr los! 

Viel Spass damit!
Axel


----------



## Trurl2000 (9. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> so leute, habe meine unvernunft gewinnen lassen und mich gegen das ams125 und für das zesty 314 entschieden
> und direkt regnets heute nachmittag!! hoffe das ist kein schlechtes zeichen!!!!



Also mit Unvernunft hat deine Entscheidung sicherlich nichts zu tun eher umgekehrt 
Ich habe mich für exact das gleiche bike entschieden und nicht mal eine Sekunde bereut.
Ein paar Fotos und Tips für eventuelle Tuningmaßnahmen findest du in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab ein Zesty 514 mit der Float drin. Fahr das seit ca 1000km und nem 3/4 Jahr aber krieg den Federweg der Gabel nicht ausgenutzt. Bleibt immer ca 1 cm ungenutzt. Wenn ich sie noch weicher mach taucht sie mir an langsamen technischen Stellen gleich weg, was auch blöde ist. Jemand ne Idee?
> Nur so aus Neugier, hat schonmal jemand ne 160er Gabel in ein Zesty gebaut?.
> Greets



Wenn du nicht genug wiegst, braucht die Forke bis zu 1000 km Einfahrzeit. Erhöhe für eine gewisse Zeit den Luftdruck um 10%.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> so leute, habe meine unvernunft gewinnen lassen und mich gegen das ams125 und für das zesty 314 entschieden
> und direkt regnets heute nachmittag!! hoffe das ist kein schlechtes zeichen!!!!
> 
> hier mal 2 bilder. ist noch im originalzustand, was es wohl auch erst mal ne zeitlang bleiben wird!!



Na siehste!
Viel Spaß!

M


----------



## erlkoenig81 (9. Mai 2009)

vielen dank leute!!!

freue mich auch auf jeden fall über die entscheidung! und stolz bin ich auch auf das schicke bike!!


----------



## Nowide (9. Mai 2009)

interessant ist die Reaktion des verkäufers wenn man mit kaufabsicht des Zesty 514 in den Laden geht, und dann anfängt sich doch noch für das 314er zu interessieren, (um einen urlaub dazuzufinanzieren)
Dann könnt man momentan meinen dies 314er ist nicht zum gebrauch gebaut...


----------



## B3ppo (9. Mai 2009)

Das hat mir ja noch keiner gesagt, dass ich zu wenig wiege 
Hab den Druck jetzt mal hoch, ganz schön ungewohnt wenn die Gabel härter ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> interessant ist die Reaktion des verkäufers wenn man mit kaufabsicht des Zesty 514 in den Laden geht, und dann anfängt sich doch noch für das 314er zu interessieren, (um einen urlaub dazuzufinanzieren)
> Dann könnt man momentan meinen dies 314er ist nicht zum gebrauch gebaut...



Hehe, ich wollte eigentlich auch ein Pro Race 300, allerdings sind die Rahmenfarben beim 200er viel toller, die Komponenten kann ich ja nach Verschleiß ohnehin wechseln.
Beim Zesty hätte ich daher auch das 314er gewählt, der olivgrüne Rahmen sieht sehr schick aus mit den roten Elementen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Mai 2009)

hi
hab seit september ein spicy 316  bin seeeehr zufrieden 




hat bis jetzt knappe 900km und an einer stelle ist mir gestern ein stück von einem aufkleber abgegangen....(nur minimal)..
jetzt die frage, hat jemand schon mal irgendwelche probs mit dem lack von lapierre gehabt?


----------



## Gign (10. Mai 2009)

Von den Froggys soll er ja übelst sein. Da gibts ja andauernt Probleme


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit dieser Woche bin ich auch Besitzer eines Lapierre Froggy.



Das 718 wird als Rahmen Dämpfer-Kit geliefert. Der Rest wurde von mir zusammengestellt und aufgebaut. Laut meinem Händler sind die 718 Rahmen aber für erste mal ausverkauft. Momentan sind nur noch Komplettbikes verfügbar. Und die gibts nicht in der diesem grün.

In dem Aufbau mit Maxxis DH Reifen und Schäuchen komme ich auf 17.6 kg. Mit leichterer Bereifung sollten also auch unter 17 kg drin sein.

Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Bike. 
Fazit: Das Gerät finde ich für das Gewicht und den Federweg durchaus noch tourentauglich. Gut, die Touren sollten schon abwärtsorientiert sein. Das Gewicht will halt bewegt werden. mit eingeschaltetem ProPedal bleibt der Hinterbau sehr antriebsneutral. Die Gabel bleibt auch an steilen Stücken immer am Boden. 
Abfahrtsmässig muss ich mich glaube ich erst noch an das Potential des Bikes gewöhnen. Die ersten Eindrücke von gestern waren durchweg positiv. 
Der Lack ist allerdings wirklich alles andere als widerstandsfähig. Da gibts sehr schnell Kratzer. Ich habe den Rahmen so weit als möglich mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> interessant ist die Reaktion des verkäufers wenn man mit kaufabsicht des Zesty 514 in den Laden geht, und dann anfängt sich doch noch für das 314er zu interessieren, (um einen urlaub dazuzufinanzieren)
> Dann könnt man momentan meinen dies 314er ist nicht zum gebrauch gebaut...



Vielleicht mußte er das 514 loswerden und hatte kein 314? Seltsam...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das hat mir ja noch keiner gesagt, dass ich zu wenig wiege
> Hab den Druck jetzt mal hoch, ganz schön ungewohnt wenn die Gabel härter ist.



Was wiegst du denn genau? Wir hatten dieses problem auch schon ein paar mal und der "Tip" kam von einem Mitarbeiter von Toxoholic´s...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

Gign schrieb:


> Von den Froggys soll er ja übelst sein. Da gibts ja andauernt Probleme



Wer sagt das?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi
> hab seit september ein spicy 316  bin seeeehr zufrieden
> 
> 
> ...



Haste keinen Lackstift mitbekommen? Der gehört eigentlich zum Lieferumfang...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> seit dieser Woche bin ich auch Besitzer eines Lapierre Froggy.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch den 718 rahmen. Bisher Null Probleme mit dem Lack, aber beim letzten shutteln hat mir einer seinen Lenker oä aufs Steuerrohr geballert. Da war die Pelle ab. Wäre aber bei jeder anderen Lackierung auch so gewesen. Lapierre liefern zu jedem Rad in dieser Klasse einen Lackstift mit.


----------



## pecht (10. Mai 2009)

also ich muß auch mal sagen das der lack bei meinem froggy alles andere als dem kaufpreis entsprechend gut ist. ich habe noch nie so eine schlechte qualität gesehen. eine fahrt und die ersten lackabplatzer sind da, außerdem löst sich der lack an den stellen von der aufnahme der kettenführung einfach ab. gerade so als hätte jemand die stelle mit entlacker behandelt...

als abhilfe habe ich wichtige und betroffene stellen mit weißem isolierband abgeklebt. das hat bei all meinen vorgänger bikes hervorragend funktioniert.

ach mit dem fahrwerk versaut man sich jede gute technik..... man bügelt einfach alles platt ich freu mich schon auf die lenzerheide

... und funktion ist auf jeden wichtiger als optik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Haste keinen Lackstift mitbekommen? Der gehört eigentlich zum Lieferumfang...



Beim Pro Race auch? Hab nämlich keinen


----------



## petzl (10. Mai 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> seit dieser Woche bin ich auch Besitzer eines Lapierre Froggy.
> 
> ...



Hast Dir da ein wirklich sehr, sehr schönes Rad zusammengestellt. Ist eigentlich die Laufrichtung des High Roller so beabsichtigt? Offizielle Laufrichtung ist doch anders herum, oder habe ich mich verschaut?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Hast Dir da ein wirklich sehr, sehr schönes Rad zusammengestellt. Ist eigentlich die Laufrichtung des High Roller so beabsichtigt? Offizielle Laufrichtung ist doch anders herum, oder habe ich mich verschaut?


Das mit der Laufrichtung hat mich beim montieren schon gewundert. Ich hab den Reifen hin und her gedreht, und keine kennzeichnung der Laufrichtung gefunden.
Jetzt hab ich mal die ganze Reifenflanke aussen mit Talkum eingerieben. Und tatsächlich: Da steht was von Rotation. So was von besch... ausgeführt. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## hopfer (10. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bike Uwe,

wo hast du die 2kg versteckt?
an den Bremsen ist etwas mehr dran aber sonst?
Meine reifen wiegen zusammen auch 2kg.

mfg Peter


----------



## lugggas (10. Mai 2009)

würd mich auch mal interessieren. meins wiegt trotz Stahldämpfer und Gabel nur 16,1. Bin neuem LRS bin ich dann bei 15,6. Und selbst wenn ich die Reifen fürn Park aufzieh hab ich nur 400g mehr.


----------



## Flatburns (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich muß doch mal die Frage stellen: Wie schwer sind die Froggy 518 bei nahezu Originalausstattung bei euch so?
Meines mit Gr.:48 original Ausstattung und ca. 475g schweren Pedalen wiegt 17,1kg.
Da wundern mich Werte von Hopfer mit Totem coil und Conti Kaiser um die 16Kg? (verbessere mich bitte)
Und Freizeit-biker mit Totem und Maxxis Reifen um 17.6kg doch etwas.
Gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Beim Pro Race auch? Hab nämlich keinen



Ich will jetzt kein dummes Zeug erzählen.Ich schau morgen mal nach. Welches hast du denn?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Mai 2009)

Danke
Das Pro Race 200. Hab nämlich von meinem Händler keinen bekommen


----------



## hopfer (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mit neuen LRS und dicken Sattel 15,75kg

Ich habe mit den Bremsen  (The One) recht "leichte" die Code wiegt da gute 400gr mehr.
Meine Pedale mit 390gr sind recht leicht.
Der LRS ist mit 1900gr auch recht leicht für FR.
ansonsten wundere ich mich auch immer wo das Gewicht herkommt ich fahre ja nicht gerade CC schlappen.


----------



## petzl (10. Mai 2009)

Das Gewicht geht doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Keine Filigranlaufräderchen, eine Männergabel und venünftige Bremsen und Reifen.  Passt so schon. 
Meins ist mit 2ply Reifen ungefähr gleich schwer und ich bin letzte Woche am Gardasee in drei Tagen 4500 hm bergauf getreten. Das Fahrwerk ist so wippfrei, dass das leichte Übergewicht überhaupt nicht stört. Bergab braucht man sich dann keine Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit, Fading etc. zu machen.

P.S. Bezieht sich auf das Rad vom Uwe. Das Rad vom Hopfer ist aber auch ganz hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (10. Mai 2009)

@ Hopfer: Du fährst die 521, oder? Ich schwanke noch zw 521 und 721. Denke aber eher die 7er, da das Ding ja auch im Bikepark gefahren werden will.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
Wo das Gewicht bei mir herkommt? Gemessen wurde es beim Bikehändler hier im Ort an einer Federwaage gemessen. Evlt. übertreibt die ja etwas. Hier in der Gegend sind sonst mehr so 12 kg CC-Bikes ansässig. 
Aber zum Thema Waagen: 
Ich würde einer digitalen Waage auch nicht immer glauben was da drauf steht, nur weils im Display steht. Waagen die bei 15 - 20 kg noch genauer als 100 gr sind werden schon etwas teurer. die bekommt man nicht mehr für 100 


----------



## hopfer (10. Mai 2009)

@Lugggas
wo her weißt den das?
stimmt schon ich fahre die 521
Die 521 und 721 sind gleich stabil und bieten die gleiche Breite.
angeblich wird die 721 nächstes Jahr von einer 723 verdrängt mit auch wieder 580gr aber für disc.

Kann dir also die 521 nur wärmstens empfehlen! 


LG Peter


----------



## Racer8 (10. Mai 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> seit dieser Woche bin ich auch Besitzer eines Lapierre Froggy.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du fährst nicht so mit der Sattelstütze


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Mai 2009)

Racer8 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du fährst nicht so mit der Sattelstütze


Wiso? Ist da was falsch? Es heisst doch immer der Sattel soll so eingestellt sein, dass das Knie durchgestreckt ist wenn man die Ferse auf das Pedal stellt. Kannst Du mir sagen warum die diesen komischen Schnellspanner an die Stütze bauen? Meine Beine verändern die Länge doch nicht mehr.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

Da kannst zwar Touren mit fahren, aber vom Konzept her gehört der Frosch ja mehr in den Enduro / FR Bereich. Da hauste dir dann mächtig wichtige Teile ein...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Lugggas
> wo her weißt den das?
> stimmt schon ich fahre die 521
> Die 521 und 721 sind gleich stabil und bieten die gleiche Breite.
> ...



Die 521 wiegt zwar ca 40 g weniger aber die 721/729 sind aus einer anderen Legierung (Maxtal) gefertigt. Das Strangpressmaterial ist härter, was die Felge belastbarer macht. Die 721 gilt bei Mavic als DH Felge. Die 521 nicht. Im Grunde eine Frage dessen, was du mit dem Bock so vorhast...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da kannst zwar Touren mit fahren, aber vom Konzept her gehört der Frosch ja mehr in den Enduro / FR Bereich. Da hauste dir dann mächtig wichtige Teile ein...


Die Beiträge bezüglich der Sattelstützenhöhe waren beide saubere Ironie. Haben wir beide auf jeden Fall so verstanden? oder?
Als Tourenbike stell ich mir bestimmt kein 180 mm Geschoss hin. Es gibt aber halt häufig keinen Lift um zu guten Trail zu kommen. Und da ist der Frosch mit seinen "guten Uphilleigenschaften" eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich hatte mich ehrlich gesagt auf wesentlich mehr schieben eingestellt.

Die Sattelstütze muss man aber sauber auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe kürzen. Sonst wirds mit der Absenkung etwas knapp. Bis UK Oberrohr sind das 10 cm. Das sollte als Mindes- Einstecktiefe reichen, oder?


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2009)

Zur 32er Float: Meine hat jetzt bald 3000km hinter sich. Ich wiege 69kg nackt + Klamotten und Ausrüstung. Und wenn ich die Gabel mit vernünftigem Setup fahre fehlen 1-2cm Federweg. Bekanntes Problem. Kann man durch vergrößern der Luftkammer beheben. Probiere ich evtl. mal aus. Einfach hier im Forum suchen.
Zum Lack am Froggy: Meiner ist auch übelst zerkratzt am Oberrohr. Und ein heftiger Abplatzer am Unterrohr (irgendwas vorgeflogen vermute ich). Das Zesty sieht selbst nach 3000km noch besser aus. Allerdings wird der Frosch auch heftiger ran genommen.
@Papa: Wenn die Abplatzer sich mehren würde ich mich gerne mal mit dir an Lapierre wenden. Noch ist es aber akzeptabel.

Das Froggy ist ein tolles (FR)Tourenbike. Samstag 37km/1000hm. Abfahrten übelst steil, glatt, verblockt, fiese Stufen. Nur rauf/runter...fast nix wo man einfach nur rollen lassen kann. Klar, die 17kg merkt man...aber es geht trotzdem auch prima bergauf. 
Dann gestern mit noch schweren Beinen und Zesty Muttertagsmarathon. Mutter und Schwiegermutter besucht. Ist das ein leichtes und befreites Gefühl auf dem Zesty. Knapp 100km und dann war auch genug. Bin durch. 
@Freizeit-Biker: Die Saint-Teile sind auch alles andere als leicht. Dafür sehen sie geil aus und sind unkaputtbar.  Bleiben definitiv drauf bei mir. Bashguard und Kurbel haben schon einiges mitgemacht.
Meine Stütze lässt sich nciht ganz versenken. Es fehlen ca. 5cm. Aber die brauche ich wenn der Sattel komplett ausgefahren ist. Alles andere ist mir zu knapp. Und selbst mit den fehlenden 5cm ist der Sattel ausreichend weit unten, um weit hinterm Sattel (mit Popo auf der Rubbelmassageeinheit) rumzuhampeln ohne, dass er stört. Ich lasse meine so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Mai 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die Beiträge bezüglich der Sattelstützenhöhe waren beide saubere Ironie. Haben wir beide auf jeden Fall so verstanden? oder?
> Als Tourenbike stell ich mir bestimmt kein 180 mm Geschoss hin. Es gibt aber halt häufig keinen Lift um zu guten Trail zu kommen. Und da ist der Frosch mit seinen "guten Uphilleigenschaften" eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich hatte mich ehrlich gesagt auf wesentlich mehr schieben eingestellt.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze muss man aber sauber auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe kürzen. Sonst wirds mit der Absenkung etwas knapp. Bis UK Oberrohr sind das 10 cm. Das sollte als Mindes- Einstecktiefe reichen, oder?



Du glaubst ja gar nicht, was ich in den letzten Jahren schon so gesehen habe...:-(


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Zur 32er Float: Meine hat jetzt bald 3000km hinter sich. Ich wiege 69kg nackt + Klamotten und Ausrüstung. Und wenn ich die Gabel mit vernünftigem Setup fahre fehlen 1-2cm Federweg. Bekanntes Problem. Kann man durch vergrößern der Luftkammer beheben. Probiere ich evtl. mal aus. Einfach hier im Forum suchen.
> Zum Lack am Froggy: Meiner ist auch übelst zerkratzt am Oberrohr. Und ein heftiger Abplatzer am Unterrohr (irgendwas vorgeflogen vermute ich). Das Zesty sieht selbst nach 3000km noch besser aus. Allerdings wird der Frosch auch heftiger ran genommen.
> @Papa: Wenn die Abplatzer sich mehren würde ich mich gerne mal mit dir an Lapierre wenden. Noch ist es aber akzeptabel.
> 
> ...



Dann solte die Forke das eigentlich schon ohne Probleme bringen. Check mal deinen Händler.
Ebenfalls kannst du mal deinen Händler wegen der Lackmacken ansprechen. Wir haben dieses Problem hier eigentlich gar nicht und so ein paar von den Dingern haben wir ja nun auch schon verkauft...


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2009)

@Papa: Das ist bei der Float aber kein so unbekanntes Phänomen. Deshalb verspreche ich mir auch nicht viel davon mit meinem Händler zu sprechen.
Btw. der Händler für's Froggy bist du.


----------



## gp5028 (11. Mai 2009)

Hab mein Spicy 516 jetzt schon einige Wochen und bisher keine großen Lackprobleme... der Eine oder Andere Stein ist aber schon an den Rahmen geknallt... Ergebnis bis jetzt kein Abplatzer sonder eher "Schrifwunden" 
Nur an Der Ausfallende is mir der Lack nach ausbauen den Hinterrades ein wenig abgeblättert...

@Papa.... ich hab auch ein Lackfläschchen mit nem kleinen Pinsel dazu bekommen....
allerdings is der Lack irgendwie Kacke... nach 5 Tage trockenen nicht fahren und darauf folgender Tour sind den Stellen jetzt matt und verstaubt der LAck ist nicht durchgetrocknet und an der Oberfäche noch klebrig... den Korrekturlack konnte ich auch ganz leicht mit den Fingernagel wieder entfernen....
Gibt es da nen Trick wie der richtig aushärtet ????


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Mai 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die Beiträge bezüglich der Sattelstützenhöhe waren beide saubere Ironie. Haben wir beide auf jeden Fall so verstanden? oder?
> Als Tourenbike stell ich mir bestimmt kein 180 mm Geschoss hin. Es gibt aber halt häufig keinen Lift um zu guten Trail zu kommen. Und da ist der Frosch mit seinen "guten Uphilleigenschaften" eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich hatte mich ehrlich gesagt auf wesentlich mehr schieben eingestellt.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze muss man aber sauber auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe kürzen. Sonst wirds mit der Absenkung etwas knapp. Bis UK Oberrohr sind das 10 cm. Das sollte als Mindes- Einstecktiefe reichen, oder?



Ach ja: Wenn du die Pedale in die waagerechte bringst, sollte der Sattel in der untersten Position knapp über deinen Knieen zwischen den Oberschenkeln eingeklemmt sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Papa: Das ist bei der Float aber kein so unbekanntes Phänomen. Deshalb verspreche ich mir auch nicht viel davon mit meinem Händler zu sprechen.
> Btw. der Händler für's Froggy bist du.



dankedanke...

Das Problem ist wirklich nicht unbekannt, aber die Lösungen, die bisher im Fred angeboten wurden sind wirklich die einzigen. Wäre schön, wenn Frau Fox das mal als innerbetrieblichen Verbesserungsvorschlag ansehen könnte...
Das wird aber nur geschehen, wenn sich möglichst viele bei FOX oder Toxoholics beschweren. Wenn wir Händler das machen, passiert in der Regel nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (11. Mai 2009)

So...heute habe ich endlich mein Neues Bike bestellt. Es ist das Zesty 514 und es soll am Freitag kommen. Es werden noch eine andere Bereifung aufgezogen. Freue mich so......Sorry Papa, aber Bielefeld war mir zu weit. Ich habe auch einen sehr guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2009)

servus...
sagt mal, was ür ne Kefü (Kettenführung) mach ichn da an mein lappe (spicy 316)dran?
irgendwie hab ich noch nichts richtiges gefunden


----------



## svensonn (11. Mai 2009)

wegen FOX FLOAT

das "Problem" des nicht ganz fahrbaren Federwegs der Float Gabeln von FOX ist denen bei FOX und Toxoholic schon bekannt, und sie werden daran sicher auch in nächster Zeit nichts daran ändern.
Der Hintergrund, warum nicht der ganze Federweg genutzt werden kann, ist jener, dass die Float als einziger Gabeltyp bei FOX keine Durchschlagschutz extra verbaut hat, wie jede andere Gabel, sondern sich dafür 1 bis maximal 2 cm gönnt vom Federweg.
Jeder gute Händler weiss das eigentlich, und macht darauf den Kunden aufmerksam.
Warum das so ist, liegt in der Historie der Float, die von FOX anfänglich als reine superleichte Dirtgabel konzipiert wurde.

Deshalb, mit dem "Problem" leben oder ausbauen und eine andere Gabel verbauen, die dann aber leider immer schwerer ist.... am besten eine BOS N´dee ins Froggy, französisches Bike = französische Gabel ;-) da kann dann kommen was will, und die nutzt dann auch ihren Federweg bis ans Ende ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Mai 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> wegen FOX FLOAT
> 
> das "Problem" des nicht ganz fahrbaren Federwegs der Float Gabeln von FOX ist denen bei FOX und Toxoholic schon bekannt, und sie werden daran sicher auch in nächster Zeit nichts daran ändern.
> Der Hintergrund, warum nicht der ganze Federweg genutzt werden kann, ist jener, dass die Float als einziger Gabeltyp bei FOX keine Durchschlagschutz extra verbaut hat, wie jede andere Gabel, sondern sich dafür 1 bis maximal 2 cm gönnt vom Federweg.
> ...



Das steht leider gegen die Aussage eines Mitarbeiters der Firma Toxoholics und gegen die Tatsache, dass wir die Dinger auf den vollen Federweg bekommen haben. Aber ich denke, dass das in eine Fox Thread gehört.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus...
> sagt mal, was ür ne Kefü (Kettenführung) mach ichn da an mein lappe (spicy 316)dran?
> irgendwie hab ich noch nichts richtiges gefunden


Fährst Du 2-fach oder 3-fach? Bei 3-fach wird die Auswahl eh schon sehr knapp. Die Dreist von G-Junkies ist da die einzige die mir einfällt. Und die gibts nur zum Klemmen am Tretlager.
Also gehen wir mal von 2 fach aus:

Auf jeden Fall schon mal eine, für ISCG 05, da bist Du was die Einstellerei angeht wesentlich flexibler als mit den Tretlagerklemmungen.
Auf E-Type brauchst Du keine Rücksicht nehme, da der Umwerfer ja direkt an der Kettenstrebe angebaut wird.
Auf Anpassungen der Gundplatte musst du dich glaube ich bei jeder KeFü einstellen. d. h. hier und da feilen, Abstand zum Kettenblatt mit Unterlegscheiben einstellen usw. 
Ich hab am Foggy eine E.thirteen DRS. Da musste ich die Befestigungspukte für den E-Type Umwerfer wegsägen/-feilen. Bestellt hatte ich eine normale DRS für ISCG 05. Da waren die E-Type Ohren schon dran. Entweder eine Fehllieferung, oder das Ding wird nur noch so ausgeliefert. 
Die Rolle läut auf jeden Fall super geräuscharm und leichtgängig. Ich bin zwar erst drei mal mit dem Ding unterwegs gewesen. Der erste Eindruck ist aber sehr gut.
Evtl. gibt Hopfer auch noch mal eien Kommentar ab. Der fährt die schon etwas länger am Froggy als ich.

P.S. ich hab noch erien DRS Grundplatte in schwarz für ISCG 05 hier liegen. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## hopfer (11. Mai 2009)

eine Innenlager Montage ist ja beim Spicy wegen der integrierten Lager ausgeschlossen.
die e.13 DRS ist ihr Geld so wie das Gewicht absolut wert!
sehr leise und funktionell wie von Uwe bereits erwähnt.
Alternativ und auch wesentlich günstiger ist die NC-17 Stinger.

mfg Peter


----------



## gp5028 (12. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Korrekturlack von Lappiere gemacht ?
Wie schon gesagt... bei mir lag auch so ein Fläschchen mit nem kleinen Pinsel bei, nur leider trocknet der Lack irgendwie nicht richtig aus...
Gibts da nen Trick wie der richtig aushärtet ??? Rotlichtlampe, Föhn ???


----------



## skatmann (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo bikerider

Ich habe eine E13 DRS für ISCG 05 mit 36 Kettenblatt bestellt.
Ich hoffe, das das die Tage kommt. Wenn ich es dran habe schreibe ich mal wie es geht. Sehe auch mal ob ich ein paar Bilder rein bekomme. Also 2 fach Kefü. 3 fach gibt es nichts.

Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Mai 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Korrekturlack von Lappiere gemacht ?
> Wie schon gesagt... bei mir lag auch so ein Fläschchen mit nem kleinen Pinsel bei, nur leider trocknet der Lack irgendwie nicht richtig aus...
> Gibts da nen Trick wie der richtig aushärtet ??? Rotlichtlampe, Föhn ???



hast du genug geschüttelt? wenn alle Stricke reißen, gibts noch Douglas...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo bikerider
> 
> Ich habe eine E13 DRS für ISCG 05 mit 36 Kettenblatt bestellt.
> Ich hoffe, das das die Tage kommt. Wenn ich es dran habe schreibe ich mal wie es geht. Sehe auch mal ob ich ein paar Bilder rein bekomme. Also 2 fach Kefü. 3 fach gibt es nichts.
> ...



Cosmic können was liefern??? Wow! Das streiche ich mir im Kalender an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Cosmic können was liefern??? Wow! Das streiche ich mir im Kalender an...


Scheint bei denen wohl die Regel zu sein. S... laden. Hab auch über einen Monat gewartet. Kommt End März,--> Mitte April, --> Ende April.
Dann hab ich Sie abbestellt. und bei CRC in England geordert. Lieferzeit 4 Tage.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo bikerider
> 
> Ich habe eine E13 DRS für ISCG 05 mit 36 Kettenblatt bestellt.
> Ich hoffe, das das die Tage kommt. Wenn ich es dran habe schreibe ich mal wie es geht. Sehe auch mal ob ich ein paar Bilder rein bekomme. Also 2 fach Kefü. 3 fach gibt es nichts.
> ...



moin
fahre auch 2 fach...
das wäre super.. mal mit nem bildchen, dass man sich mal ein bild von dem ganzen machen kann


----------



## gp5028 (12. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> hast du genug geschüttelt? wenn alle Stricke reißen, gibts noch Douglas...


Denke schon, dass ich genug geschüttelt habe...
hab auch keine Ahnung warum der nicht richtig fest wird ?!?!?
Werd heut Abend nochmal gut schütteln und probieren... wenns dann net klappt geb ichs auf und werd mir evtl. aus dem Automobilbereich was besorgen.


----------



## skatmann (12. Mai 2009)

Nein Papa Midnight
Bei CRC in GB bestellt. Haben geschrieben, das sie Donnerstag rausgeschickt haben.
Stefan


----------



## skatmann (12. Mai 2009)

hei bikerider

Vielleicht mach ich auch eine Bilderdoku zu Montage. Kann ja eigentlich nicht soo schwer sein.
Kurbel abnehmen, zerlegen und 32er durch 36 ersetzen. Großes Kettenblatt abschrauben und Bashguard drauf. Kette und Schaltwerk wollte ich erst mal original lassen, und sehen wie es geht. Ansonsten Kette kürzen und mittellanges Schaltwerk drauf. Dann E13 am Rahmen anschrauben und mit Locktite mittel fixieren. Kette auf die Ritzel, Kurbel durch und wieder anziehen. Mal sehen was dann alles nicht mehr geht.
Lustige bastel also.
Stefan


----------



## pecht (12. Mai 2009)

@skatmann äh du meinst mal sehn was alles übrig bleibt?!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Dann E13 am Rahmen anschrauben und mit Locktite mittel fixieren. Kette auf die Ritzel, Kurbel durch und wieder anziehen. Mal sehen was dann alles nicht mehr geht.
> Lustige bastel also.
> Stefan


Schon gemacht? Bei mir am Froggy hab ich mir mit der Anpasserei einen gemütlichen langen Werkstatt-Abend gemacht. Musste ganz schön was beigearbeitet werden. Und bis der Abstand kleines KB zur Grundplatte richtig war hab ich die Kurbel auch mindestens 3 mal montiert. und mit diversen Unterlegscheiben experementiert.
Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich. Stell die Grundplatte so ein, dass die Kette hinten auf dem grössten Ritzen ganz knapp nicht mehr an der Grundplatte schleift. Vorn am Ritzel muss der Abstand zwischen Grundplatte und Kette auch möglichst gering gehalten werden. Ich hab das mit U-Scheine verschiedener Stärken zwischen ISCG-Aufnahme und Grundplatte sorgfältig ausgerichtet.
Der Aufwand lohnt sich. Die Kefü läuft unhörbar und völlig unauffällig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Nein Papa Midnight
> Bei CRC in GB bestellt. Haben geschrieben, das sie Donnerstag rausgeschickt haben.
> Stefan



Hätte mich auch gewundert...;-)


----------



## Dan03 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, welche Vorbaulänge das neue Spicy 516 in Größe S hat?
Kann leider dazu nix finden, außer dass es ein Thompson Elite ist.
Danke schon mal.
Grüße,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatburns (12. Mai 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass ich genug geschüttelt habe...
> hab auch keine Ahnung warum der nicht richtig fest wird ?!?!?
> Werd heut Abend nochmal gut schütteln und probieren... wenns dann net klappt geb ichs auf und werd mir evtl. aus dem Automobilbereich was besorgen.



Wenn du's 5 min geschüttelt hast, extra dünn aufgetragen und noch nen Tag gewartet hast, es aber immer noch nicht trocken wird, ab in die Tonne


----------



## Flatburns (12. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, hat von euch einer schon sein Lapierre Steuerlager im Froggy 518 angesehen?
Meines hat nach 2 Monaten Rost an der Passungsfläche, ist das noch normal???


----------



## päsgu (13. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen

April 08 hab'ich ein 714 neu gekauft und kann wie folgt "berichten"

PLUS:
+ gute Klettereigenschaften (Gabel-Absenkung vermiss'ich nicht)
+ kein fühlbares störendes Wippen vom Hinterbau 
   weder im Wiegetritt, noch beim kraftvollen Kurbeln-im-Sattel
+ agiles Fahrverhalten bei Trail-Traversen, sowie auch abwärts
   wobei die Wendigkeit mit Körpereinsatz vom Rider gefordert werden muss
   (ist sicherlich individuelles empfinden; ich find's klasse wenn das "Gerät"
    nach flowigen z.T. engen Kurven wieder geradeaus-laufen-will)
+ spurtreu auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten
+ Dämpfer-Einstellungs-Hilfe am Sitzrohr
+ Dämpfer-Funkiton im "offenen-Modus" (schluckt sauber weg)
+ UST kann ich nur empfehlen, die XT-Räder verdauen meine 87kg super
+ Carbon-Schaltwerk-Schutz (OK der Rockguard von Syntace wär'noch besser)

MiNUS:
- die Lapierre "Haus-Bereifung" machte mir einen "Nur-Strand-Promenade-tauglichen"
   Eindruck; hab'ich gleich zu beginn auf Conti.
   Mountain-King-2.4 (ohne Aufpreis) wechseln lassen (find'ich DEN HAMMER-REiFEN)
- die Schraube am Hinterbau-Hauptlager hat 3-mal innert 8 Monaten den Geist
   aufgegeben (Schraubenbruch)
   Dez.08 hab'ich dann das Velo mit neuen "Spacern" aufgerüstet bekommen
   seither ist dieses Problem behoben
- jedoch haben Rahmen-Knack-Geräusche auf den Folge-Schaden aufmerksam
   gemacht (Riss im Tretlager-Gehäuse)
   meine und des Händlers Theorie gehen dahin, dass beim Zusammenbau des Haupt-
   Rahmens etwas unpassend montiert wurde.
   Dies wirkte sich Erst auf die oben-beschriebeneSchraube aus
   und seit's dort stabil genug ist, wird die nächste "Sollbruchstelle" sichtbar

AKTUELL:
0 das Bike ist beim Importeur bzw Hersteller und demontiert, 
   ich krieg (auf Garantie) den 2009er Rahmen an meine Komponenten angeschlüsselt 
   und hoffe nächste Woche wieder vollgefedert kurbeln zu können

FAZiT:
= LAPiERRE ist zu empfehlen
   es sind (nicht nur optisch) dynamische Bikes
   mit funktioneller Ausstattung
= Service stimmt (Kette und Bremsbeläge wurden auch schon kostenlos ersetzt)
= "Montags-Modelle" gibt's wohl überall (hoff'ich zumindest)
= ich hab'mich im JahresVerlauf mit all dem vielen Schnee fahrtechnisch verbessert 
   und würde heute ein Spicy kaufen

VARiANTE(n)
= Liteville 301 (kenn'ich schon)
oder 901 (bau'ich zusammen, wenn ich gross bin)

häppy trëils
päsgu


----------



## Beckinio (13. Mai 2009)

Hört sich doch gut an Päsgu. Freue mich auf mein LaPierre 514 welches wohl am Freitag kommt.


----------



## Nowide (13. Mai 2009)

danke Päsgu,  sehr interessant.  Grüße n.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Mai 2009)

Bin mit meinem Pro Race auch gleich auf den Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic, die Michelin taugten mir au nix außer für trockenen Asphalt 
Wurden auch ohne Aufpreis montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (13. Mai 2009)

Da, wie schon gesagt mein Bike am Freitag kommt, werde ich auch nach den ersten Monaten einen Bericht verfassen und Euch bereit stellen. Gleichzeitig fahre ich im August einen ALpencross mit dem LP. Auch davon werde ich Euch ausführlich berichten.


----------



## Asha'man (13. Mai 2009)

@Päsgu: Rahmenbruch am Tretlager hatte ich auch. Mit dir kenne ich jetzt 5 Fälle glaube ich. Sollbruchstelle am Zestyrahmen. Ich hoffe auch, dass es an einem schlecht verbauten Tretlager lag und jetzt nie wieder auftritt.


----------



## päsgu (13. Mai 2009)

es ist beim 

- Reinigen mit Wasser (hoffentlich NiE mit Hochdruck)

- Fahren im Schmuddelwetter (müssen wir ja, damit wir lernen wegrutschende Laufräder wieder auf Kurs zu bekommen ohne dabei Wurzel- oder Kies- Kontakt zu haben)

die Bikes anschliessend kurzzeitig "auf-den-Kopf-zu-stellen" damit sich versteckte Wasseransammlungen entleeren (unten im Rahmendreieck, unten im Steuerroh, usw); wenn die "Pfütze" mal geleert ist, verdunsten die verbleibenden Tröpfchen sicherlich ohne grossen Schaden anzurichten.......

Nach "grosser Wäsche" mach ich neuerdings auf-Nummer-sicher; löse den Vorbau damit die Gabel 1/2 cm 'rausrutscht, trockne mit 'nem Lappen, lass die Luft wirken, während ich die Räder und den Antrieb schrubbe, trage vor dem Zusammenbau fett auf und bin der Meinung, dass ich meinem Steuerlager ein langes Leben gewähre

häppy trëils
päsgu


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Mai 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat von euch einer schon sein Lapierre Steuerlager im Froggy 518 angesehen?
> Meines hat nach 2 Monaten Rost an der Passungsfläche, ist das noch normal???



Rost? Haste davon mal n Bild?


----------



## päsgu (13. Mai 2009)

danke "asha'man"
sehr gut zu wissen
die Aussage "......das isch aber z'erschte Bike wo settigi Probleem macht...." kenn'ich doch auch schon (auch in Französisch)
und ich bin gespannt wie nachhaltig der neue Rahmen ist
"ride-on"
päsgu


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Mai 2009)

päsgu schrieb:


> danke "asha'man"
> sehr gut zu wissen
> die Aussage "......das isch aber z'erschte Bike wo settigi Probleem macht...." kenn'ich doch auch schon (auch in Französisch)
> und ich bin gespannt wie nachhaltig der neue Rahmen ist
> ...



Asha hat Recht. Es sind wirklich schon mal Rahmen durch gewesen. So weit ich das sagen kann war das aber nur in der Modellreihe bis 2008.  Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele von diesen Rädern verkauft wurden, dann ist das ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz( auch wenn´s für die Betroffenen echt schei55e ist). 

Im Vergleich zu anderen Marken, stehen die Franzosen übrigens echt gut da. Auch wenn die Reklamation von diesen Firmen (gerade bei den großen) echt schnell und kulant behandelt wird, so tritt das bei denen doch erheblich öfter auf. Und da berufe ich mich ausschliesslich auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit diesen Marken. 
Nein, ich werde nicht schreiben wer´s ist.

@ päsgu: Dem Händler vor Ort kannste diese Aussage nicht übel nehmen. Nicht alle stecken unbedingt so tief im Thema drin, als dass da eine 100% richtige Ansage gemachte wird. Allerdings kann man auch so argumentieren, dass man, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Schnauze hält und oder ehrlich sagt, dass man diesbezüglich nichts sagen kann...Nobody is perfect.
Und kaputt gehen kann immer und überall was. Deswegen gibts ja auch ein Gesetz zur Reklamation / Gewährleistung, was in diesem Fred irgendwo ja auch schon mal abgehandelt wurde.

Sollten Probleme anstehen, die von eurem lokalen Dealer aus irgendeinem Grund nicht abgewickelt werden oder ihr da, wo ihr wohnt gar keinen habt, dann könnt ihr euch gerne bei uns im shop melden. Es sollte allerdings immer eine Rechnung vom Rad vorliegen. Sonst geht da gar nix...


----------



## Asha'man (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ja auch zufrieden. Hab einen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen und alles lief problemlos. Mein Händler und angeblich auch Lapierre haben auch behauptet es sei ein Einzelfall.

Nunja, kann passieren. Der Hersteller hat's Problem behoben und der Kunde ist zufrieden. Ich musste nur recht lange auf mein Rad warten...aber ich muss es ja auch unbedingt kurz vor Weihnachten kaputt machen. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch zufrieden. Hab einen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen und alles lief problemlos. Mein Händler und angeblich auch Lapierre haben auch behauptet es sei ein Einzelfall.
> 
> Nunja, kann passieren. Der Hersteller hat's Problem behoben und der Kunde ist zufrieden. Ich musste nur recht lange auf mein Rad warten...aber ich muss es ja auch unbedingt kurz vor Weihnachten kaputt machen. Selbst schuld.



Den Zeitpunkt haste dir selber ausgesucht...;-)
Als du deinen durch hattest, gab es aber schon einen weiteren Fall, von dem auch die Lapierre Außendienstler wußten. Und die haben ja nun mal gar keinen Grund, die Dealer anzukrücken. Ganz im Gegentum: Hab selten so nen intensiven Kontakt zu einer Firma gehabt und so ein paar Jahre mach ich das ja auch schon...


----------



## skatmann (13. Mai 2009)

hei pecht

klar muss was über bleiben, sonst lohnt sich das ganze tunen ja nicht, muss ja das Gewicht der Kefü wieder reinholen. ;-))

Hallo freizeit-biker
danke für die Tipps. Ich hoffe das Ding kommt bis zum Wochenende und ich kann entlich meine beiden linke Hände wieder nehmen. ;-)) und nicht nur Däumchen  drehen, warten und beten das es bald wieder los gehen kann.


----------



## Felix91123456 (14. Mai 2009)

warum werden die lapierres eigentlich in der bike presse nie getestet, sind ja bald jeden monat fully tests drin, aber von lp nie was zu sehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (14. Mai 2009)

Das habe ich mich auch schon öfters gefragt. Ich kann mir auch da einiges denken, aber das spricht nicht gerade für die Magazine. Irgendwie schade, da es innovative tolle Bikes sind. Nach meiner Meinung mit den besten Namen total zu vergleichen. LaPierre scheint nicht ganz so aktiv mit Werbung , Events etc.  Aber egal....in der Szene gilt diese Marke als einer der Besten und meins ist auch bald eins


----------



## Jockelmatz (14. Mai 2009)

Na, ab und zu sind sie auch mal dabei, wie in der  Mountai Bike 5/09.
Da hat das X-Control ganz gut abgeschnitten. 

"Überragend" war in dem Test allerdings nur Canyon - Na so eine Überraschung!  

Ich kann mich jedenfalls ganz gut mit meinem LP amüsieren, auch ohne diese beknackten "Tests"


----------



## Nowide (14. Mai 2009)

womöglich ist der Marktanteil doch relativ gering.
man findet kauch keins (oder selten eins) in der bay


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2009)

Zesty oder Spicy wurde mindesten schon 2mal getestet. Sogar des Froggy ist schon 2mal getestet worden und des Dh 920 ist in der aktuellen Freeride.

G.


----------



## hopfer (14. Mai 2009)

wo den das froggy?
1. in der Freeride 01/09 oder?
2.?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> wo den das froggy?
> 1. in der Freeride 01/09 oder?
> 2.?



Ja....und noch irgendwo hab ichs drin gesehen..

G.


----------



## clausi87 (14. Mai 2009)

mtb-rider.......


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar kein offizielles statement von Lapierre, aber ich glaube, die haben keinen Bock viel Kohle für so einen "Test" auszugeben. Und wer nicht superviel Werbung schaltet und mordsmäßig dicke Werbeheftchen in jede Ausgabe der Bike-erbild legen läßt, bekommt eben auch keine aufsehenerregende Tests. "Wessen Brot ich ess´, dessen Lied ich sing..." hat schon mal einer n Turner Rad in der Bike oder Mountainbike gesehen? Oder von einer anderen, etwas spezielleren Marke? Canyon, Specialized, Scott und Stevens. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen...Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt keinen zu sehr angepisst. ich hab heute schlechte Laune. Mich hat eben n Auto angefahren und das Ar5chloch hat sich verpisst.


----------



## Racer8 (14. Mai 2009)

Na das ist ja mal richtig sch.... ich hoffe dir geht es gut oder hast du irgendwelche Verletzungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Mai 2009)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich im letzten Jahr in drei Magazinen Tests eines Spicy gelesen habe. Einer davon war in der Freeride, da haben sie einiges in der Klasse getestet (z. B. auch Trek Remedy). Wo der zweite war, weiß ich nicht mehr, jedenfalls waren die beide durchweg positiv.
Der dritte war der einzige, auf den ich was geben würde, nämlich in der dirt. Die haben kritisiert, dass das Bike sehr schnell durch den Federweg rauscht, wenn es härter zur Sache geht.
Nach den zwei Wochen, die ich mich jetzt auch zu den glücklichen Spicy-Fahrern zählen darf, würde ich das aber doch lieber als "Ausnutzen" und nicht als "Durchrauschen" des Federwegs bezeichnen


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Mai 2009)

Nö. Dann könnte ich jetzt nicht vorm Rechner sitzen. hab echt Glück gehabt. Einmal über die Haube an der Bordsteinkante vorbei. Und dieses blöde Schwein verpisst sich schneller, als ich gucken konnte. Wie in nem schlechten Film. Mein shirt kann ich wegschmeissen...Das nenne ich leiden auf hohem Niveau.

Und jetzt zu etwas völlig anderem...


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Mai 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich im letzten Jahr in drei Magazinen Tests eines Spicy gelesen habe. Einer davon war in der Freeride, da haben sie einiges in der Klasse getestet (z. B. auch Trek Remedy). Wo der zweite war, weiß ich nicht mehr, jedenfalls waren die beide durchweg positiv.
> Der dritte war der einzige, auf den ich was geben würde, nämlich in der dirt. Die haben kritisiert, dass das Bike sehr schnell durch den Federweg rauscht, wenn es härter zur Sache geht.
> Nach den zwei Wochen, die ich mich jetzt auch zu den glücklichen Spicy-Fahrern zählen darf, würde ich das aber doch lieber als "Ausnutzen" und nicht als "Durchrauschen" des Federwegs bezeichnen



Wobei man noch immer darüber rätseln kann, was die Jungs damit gemeint haben


----------



## Racer8 (14. Mai 2009)

Na da sind wir ja froh was würden wir sonst ohne deine Tipps machen 

Zum Thema Werbung in Zeitschriften und so ich bin der Meinung das kannste alles ihn die Tonne treten meine Meinung, nur wenige sind objektiv. Lapierre ist gut so wie sie sind und ich freue mich jeden Tag auf den Bock zu steigen und nicht gleich an jeder Ecke mein Bike wieder zu sehen. 

ILapierre


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Mai 2009)

Man sollte die Testergebnisse einfach ignorieren und sich durch diese Zeitschriften lediglich eine Marktübersicht verschaffen.
Dieser Thread ist ja nun schon recht lang, und dennoch hab ich keinen Beitrag gelesen, indem jemand seine Entscheidung für ein Lapierre bedauert hat. Ist wohl also doch nicht nur eine Frage der Individualität sondern auch der Funktion!
Lapierre werden dieses Jahr auch in Willingen auf dem Bike-Festival sein. Ich werd mir den Trubel nach einigen Jahren Pause am Sonntag auch mal wieder anschauen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Man sollte die Testergebnisse einfach ignorieren und sich durch diese Zeitschriften lediglich eine Marktübersicht verschaffen.



Seh ich auch so. Durch die Tests in der Freeride und eben dem besagten anderen, an dessen Magazin ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann, bin ich erst auf das Spicy aufmerksam geworden.

Und bereut habe ich es noch keine Sekunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zabone (15. Mai 2009)

Also die Bikezeitschriften mögen ja sein wie sie sind, aber wenn in der September oder Oktober 2007 Ausgabe nicht so ein Sonderheft mit den Highlights von der Eurobike, mit ner kurzen Vorstellung vom Newcomer des Jahres "Lapierre" mit seinen beiden neuen Modellen Zesty und Spicy, drin gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir wohl wieder ein Specialized gekauft und wäre nie in den unglaublichen Genuss meines Spicy´s gekommen. DANKE Bike, oder wars Moutainbike


----------



## Beckinio (15. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre nicht an LaPierre gekommen, wenn bei der letzten Transalp nicht der Guide ein Testbiker für die BIKE gewesen wäre. Bei einem lecker Bierchen abends kam von mir die Frage welche Bikes er kaufen würde? Er teilte mir mit LaPierre und Bionicon. Werde Ihn im August übrigens sehen. Bin mal gespannt was er sagt


----------



## Nowide (15. Mai 2009)

ist ja krass Papa Midnight !
"Radler auf der  Haube" und fährt weg das Schweiin, hochkriminell.
hoffentlich melden sich noch Beobachter. Alles Gute Dir


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Mai 2009)

zabone schrieb:


> Also die Bikezeitschriften mögen ja sein wie sie sind, aber wenn in der September oder Oktober 2007 Ausgabe nicht so ein Sonderheft mit den Highlights von der Eurobike, mit ner kurzen Vorstellung vom Newcomer des Jahres "Lapierre" mit seinen beiden neuen Modellen Zesty und Spicy, drin gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir wohl wieder ein Specialized gekauft und wäre nie in den unglaublichen Genuss meines Spicy´s gekommen. DANKE Bike, oder wars Moutainbike



Wie gesagt: Als Marktübersicht sind die alle klasse. Aber ein Urteil sollte sich jeder selbst bilden.


----------



## Beckinio (15. Mai 2009)

Wünsch ich Dir auch Papa. Ätzend sowas!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> ist ja krass Papa Midnight !
> "Radler auf der  Haube" und fährt weg das Schweiin, hochkriminell.
> hoffentlich melden sich noch Beobachter. Alles Gute Dir



Da war leider keiner. Und gerade das ist das üble. Wenn wirklich was passiert wäre, hätte niemand helfen können.


----------



## Beckinio (15. Mai 2009)

@Papa: Wie teuer sind eigentlich Schaltaugen bei LaPierre?
Thanks


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Mai 2009)

Hab übrigens gerade die info bekommen, dass Lapierre mit einem eigenen Messestand inclusive Testrädern zum Bike festival in Willingen auftauchen werden. Allerdings wird dies die einzige Endverbrauchermesse sein, zu der die Jungs und Mädels auftauchen! Zu ähnlichen Veranstaltungen in Winterberg oder Saalbach wird es sowas nicht geben.


----------



## Flatburns (15. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Rost? Haste davon mal n Bild?



Klar Papa,
der Rost"film" ist mit dem Finger sogar spürbar rau.
Habe auch schon mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Er verspricht mir beim Totalausfall einen Komplettersatz, aber solange soll ich es gut gefettet mal weiter fahren.
Lapierre hatte halt nur einen Hauch Fett reiggegeben, und ohne Gummidichtung...
Finde nur schwach dass die Passungsfläche nach nur 2 Monaten schon rostet.


----------



## hopfer (15. Mai 2009)

das sieht ja richtig bescheiden aus!
Gehst du mit deinem Frosch duschen oder wie kommt das?
bzw. sind da gar keine Dichtungen vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatburns (15. Mai 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> das sieht ja richtig bescheiden aus!
> Gehst du mit deinem Frosch duschen oder wie kommt das?
> bzw. sind da gar keine Dichtungen vorhanden?



Hier noch die aufgepresste untere Lagerschale. Außer dem Lagersitz alles flach
Wie auf dem vorigen Bild zu sehen ist, hat das Kugellager die typische Dichtscheibe (schwarz), doch die untere Steuerlagereinheit hat selbst keine Dichtung, leider.
Oben haben sie ne Gummilippe am Spalt und ein O-Ring zum Steuerrohr vorgesehen.
Kann nur jedem mit dem Standardsteuerlager empfehlen öfter mal reinzuschauen und gut zu fetten


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2009)

So wie der Rest rund um das Steuerrohr herum ausschaut scheint das Bike einem echten Härtetest unterzogen zu werden. 
Aber so ganz ohne Dichtung? Da würde ich mal schönes zähes Fett reinpacken. Das gute weisse Galli-Fett. Das hat schon meine ersten 600er Naben am RR für 70.000 km zuverlässig geschützt. Hat früher mal Campa- Fett gehiessen.
Was steht denn da auf dem Steuersatz? Ist da ein Verweis auf den Hersteller?

Der Vorteil eines Custom- Aufbaus: ich hab vom Andy den schönen grünen ACROS Steuersatz empfohlen bekommen. Passt von der Farbe zum Rahmen, und ist technisch natürlich auf Typischem ACROS Niveau


----------



## Flatburns (15. Mai 2009)

Ja natürlich, wird Froggy entsprechend gefahren 
Für die Wand gibt's schließlich Bilder.
Habe Exustar E-G02+ reingemacht, habe ich auf Empfehlung meines Händlers.
Ja Acros arbeitet auch in meinem X-Control 513 zuverlässig ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Rost ist echt ärgerlich. Aber den Lauf der Lager sollte das eigentlich nicht beeinflussen. Wie F-biker schon sagt: Fettpackung und jut is...Einen Totalausfall solltest du eigentlich nicht befürchten. Dein Dealer scheint da nen guten Job zu machen, aber ich denke, dass du das nicht in Anspruch nehmen mußt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Mai 2009)

Hab übrigens gerade eine neue verfügbarkeitsliste "Bikes" bekommen. Einige Spicy und Zesty sind schon ausverkauft. Wer immer da draußen noch am überlegen ist: All zu lange solltest du nicht mehr warten...


----------



## skatmann (15. Mai 2009)

Hei

Also die E13 habe ich gestern verbaut. Einbauanleitung habe ich genauso wie Bilder dazu. Wie bekomme ich die Bilder hier eingestellt ? Würde dann die gesamte Montage mal beschreiben beim Spicy.
 Stefan


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> Also die E13 habe ich gestern verbaut. Einbauanleitung habe ich genauso wie Bilder dazu. Wie bekomme ich die Bilder hier eingestellt ? Würde dann die gesamte Montage mal beschreiben beim Spicy.
> Stefan


Fotoalbum --> Meine Seite --> Album Anlegen --> Bilder hochladen 
Dann kannst du die Bilder hochladen. Das Upload Plugin schmiert bei mir aber haufiger mal ab. Lade nicht zu viele Bilder gleichzeitig hoch. (.JPG oder .PNG)
Wenn die Bilder hochgelagen sind kannst du zu jedem Bild den Forumscode einblenden. Den kannst du Kopieren und in deinen Beiträgen verwenden.


----------



## RS-68 (15. Mai 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Klar Papa,
> der Rost"film" ist mit dem Finger sogar spürbar rau.
> Habe auch schon mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Er verspricht mir beim Totalausfall einen Komplettersatz, aber solange soll ich es gut gefettet mal weiter fahren.
> Lapierre hatte halt nur einen Hauch Fett reiggegeben, und ohne Gummidichtung...
> Finde nur schwach dass die Passungsfläche nach nur 2 Monaten schon rostet.



Hallo Flatburns, hier mal ein Erklärungsversuch von mir:

Wälzlager die hochbelastet sind, eine hohe Lebensdauer besitzen und ggf. sicherheitsrelevante Bauteile sind (Das alles trifft beim Rad eher nicht zu, aus maschinenbautechnischer Sicht. Man rechnet dort in anderern Dimensionen) bestehen aus höherwertig oder hochwertig legierten Stählen. Z.b. einem 100 Cr6 oder X 105 CrMo 17. Diese Stähle haben durch ihren Chromgehalt eine höhere Korrosionsbeständigkeit als "normaler" Stahl (wobei der 100 Cr6 auch rostet).

Beim Rad kann man aufgrund der geringeren Anforderungen geringer legierte Stähle verwenden. Um auf die für Wälzlagerbahnen benötigte Härte zu kommen, kohlt man diesen Stahl meistens auf. Das allerdings hat keinen Einfluss auf die geringe Korrosionsbeständigkeit des Basismaterials. Auf deutsch: des rost trotzdem...

In deinem Fall ist das aber nicht schlimm. Die "Passfläche " wird ja bei diesem Steuersatztyp nicht als solche benutzt. Der obere Klemmkonus des Lagerpakets greift an der Fase des oberen Innenrings des Wälzlagers an. Entferne einfach den Rost, am besten mit einer sehr feinen Stahlwolle (nicht die zum Spülen!), bring ein zähes Fett auf die Passfläche auf, bau' die Geschichte wieder zusammen und gut is.


----------



## Flatburns (15. Mai 2009)

Danke RS-68, das klingt vernünftig.
Jetzt ist es allerdings schon abgefettet. Nächstes mal probiere ich deinen Tip aber sicher aus!
Außer es sollte wieder anfangen so nervig zu knarzen, wie zuvor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (15. Mai 2009)

E 13 Einbauanleitung fürs Spicy

Auf der linkem Seite die Kurbeln mit einem 5er Imbus losdrehen, dann die Kurbel wie in Bild 1038 -1039 lösen.


 



 


Vorsichtig mit einem großen Schraubendreher zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel gehen und vorsichtig die Kurbel runterdrücken. Gleichzeitig etwas an der Kurbel wackeln und nach Außen ziehen.

Kurbel vorsichtig mit einem Gummihammer raus schlagen, wenn nicht vorhanden, dann Hammer und ein Brette dazwischen halten, damit das Gewinde nicht kaputt geht. Kette vorher runter nehmen!

Jetzt alle Kettenblätter ab schrauben und das Pedale. Der Bashguard ging nicht drüber, sonst könnte das Pedal auch dran bleiben. Mittleres Kettenblatt durch ein 36 T ersetzen und den Bashgurd mit den mitgelieferten langen Schrauben zusammen mit dem 36er Blatt festmachen. Dann das kleine Kettenblatt wieder anschrauben. Kurgel ist fertig wie in Bild 1040.


 


E13 E-Type Grundplatte die mitgeliefert wird so kürzen wie in Bild 1041. 


 

Das heißt  E-Type Aufnahme komplett absägen und entgraten.
Jetzt die Laufrolle zusammen montieren. Lager auf eine Seite einpressen, Distanzbuchse einsetzten und das  zweite 
Lager eindrücken.
Achtung! Die kleine silberne Unterlegscheibe gehört genau auf die andere Seite der Rolle wie in Bild 1032 zu sehen ist.


 


Sie muss dahin wo in Bild 1031 die schwarze Unterlegscheibe ist.


 


In Bild 1033 sieht man wie ich es zuerst verkehrt gemacht habe. 


 


Die silbere Unterlegscheibe gehört genau auf die andere Seite der Rolle, und ansonsten werden dort keine Unterlegscheiben verbaut. Als Schrauben zum zusammensetzten reichen die kurzen M3 er.

Die drei Unterlegscheiben die ihr noch habt gehören zwischen Rahmen und Grundplatte. Grundplatte mit den flachen Schrauben am Rahmen leicht andrehen und die Sache ausrichten (Bild 1042). Mit den Scheiben läuft sie bei mir gut.


 


Festziehen nicht vergessen.
Kette auflegen wie in Bild 1044 


 

und die Kurbel wieder montieren. Vorsichtig beim durchschieben wegen der Lager.
Dann die linke Kurbel aufsetzen und die Einstellkappe einschraube. Mit dem Montagewerkzeug die Kurbel so vorspannen das kein Lagerspiel mehr ist. Zeit lassen dabei, sonst sind die Lager schnell hin. Kurbel mit M5 Imbus anziehen, Kette auflegen und hoffen das alles klappt.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Beckinio (16. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab übrigens gerade eine neue verfügbarkeitsliste "Bikes" bekommen. Einige Spicy und Zesty sind schon ausverkauft. Wer immer da draußen noch am überlegen ist: All zu lange solltest du nicht mehr warten...



Fühle mich nicht mehr angesprochen  Ich habe gestern mein Zesty 514 bekommen. Ich bin schon begeistert. Wenn man es sich so anschaut sieht es einfach nur geil aus. Sogar meine Frau war total von der Rolle (und das soll was heißen). Nun wird heute eine 6h Tour eingelegt und morgen eine 3h Tour. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Einsatz macht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Mai 2009)

Und? Hintern schon wund?


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2009)

wer weiß 


sagt mal was geht denn an Reifen maximal in das Spicy 316 rein ohne das was schleift .. z.b. am Umwerfer 

LG Jens


----------



## hopfer (16. Mai 2009)

conti: RQ, 
Maxxis: alles bis 2.5
Schwalbe: Fat Albert 2.4 MM 2.35

welchen hättest du den gerne?


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2009)

och das sehe ich wenn ich mir das bike am Ende des Jahres kaufen tuh oder gobts dann keine neuen mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Mai 2009)

Die sind ja zum größeren Teil jetzt schon ausverkauft. Aber wer weiß? Wenn noch irgendwo was übrig bleibt...Auf jeden fall werden die Modelle 2010 teurer. Aber dann auch gleich bei allen Herstellern...


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2009)

scheiß0e .. nur jetzt hab iche ig ncoh kein Geld dafür .. dann müssten meine Ellis das schon bezahlen bis ich mein erstes Geld inner Lehre verdiene obwohl mir das eigentlich ent so lieb is ...  wieviel kosten die denn mehr?


----------



## hopfer (16. Mai 2009)

am Gardasee his es so ca. 200â¬


----------



## skatmann (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight 

Liese sich dieser Dämpfer im Spicy 2008 verbauen??

FOX DHX 4.0 Coil Federelement 215,6/69,8 mm Modell 2008 NEU!!!
# Top Downhillfederelement von FOX, vergleichbar zu Fox DHX 5.0, nur ohne einstellbares Bottom- Out Ventil
# Verstellbare Stahlfedervorspannung 
# Externe Zugstufenverstellung
# Externe einstellbares Propedal 
# Externe einstellbare Druckstufenverstellung  
# Stahl-Feder
# Nitrierte Kolbenstange
# Federhärte: 500 
# Buchsen:30/50mm
# Gewicht: 371 Gramm (ohne Buchsen und Feder)
# Gewicht Komplett: 916 Gramm 
# Einbaulänge/Hub: 215,6/69,8mm 

Passt der von der Länge und Hub ?
Länge denke ich ja, aber der Hub kommt mir zu groß vor. Hat das Spicy nicht 63 mm Hub?
MfG Stefan


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2009)

naja ok das geht dann ja in ordnugn .. könnte mir dann ja das 2010er modell holen ... bisl mehr geld ausgeben und vllt haben se dann ja schond as lackproblem im griff ...
erstma die Tage eins testfahren

LG Jens


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Mai 2009)

Kommt ganz auf das Modell an. Sicherlich wird es eine prozentuale Steigerung der Preise geben. Zum größten Teil liegt das an den Shimano Komponenten. Ich gehe von ca. 5-10 % aus. Rennräder sollen sogar bis 30% teurer werden...


----------



## Nowide (16. Mai 2009)

200.- mer, "das geht noch meinst du",?
ist aber zu bedenken, das Zesty 514 2009 kostet 2699 euro und ist nun etwa für 2300 neu zu bekommen.

das zesty 514 2010 wird dann also im kommenden Oktober geschätzte 2890.- kosten, ist womöglich aber nicht gleich für 400 euro weniger zu haben. 

hmm, ist schon happig viel Kohle für ein Fahrrad, das man nicht so bekommt wie manns möchte.

Löblich warens die Zeiten bei Votec, als man noch die Farbe selbst wählen konnte...


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle Spicy Fahrer, aber auch der Rest sei gegrüßt 
bis jetzt war ich richtig zufrieden mit meinem 316er Spicy, es ne echte Trailrakete.
Aber da es bei mir zur Zeit sehr schlammig ist, musste ich heute leider ein schrekliche entdeckung machen, das Hinterrad schleift an der linken Kettenstrebe, nachdem ich ein bisschen mit dem Schnellspanner rumgespielt hab gings etwas besser, aber dadurch, dass der Reifen die ganze Zeit an der Strebe geschliffen hat, ist da jetzt der Lack ab.
Habt ihr auch das Problem, oder handelt es sich bei mir um einen Fehler bei der Konstruktion (was wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich ist)?


















Gruß Max


----------



## pecht (16. Mai 2009)

es gibt kein technisches versagen... schuld is immer der mensch.

also da tippe ich doch mal auf schei... eingespeicht bzw. das laufrad war wohl nicht ganz mittig zentriert. wenn du dann auch noch ein breiten schlappen fährst wirds mit dreck und schlamm sofort eng und alles reibt und scheuert. mein tipp solche stellen immer mit isolierklebeband vorher abtapen. im schlimmsten fall is dann erst mal das tape durch aber der lack is noch ok.


----------



## KonaMooseman (16. Mai 2009)

@max
hab jetzt schon 2 mal mitbekommen, dass ein Lapierre Hinterbau verzogen ist.
Handelte sich zwar in beiden Fällen um ein X-Control, aber vielleicht ist ja dein Hinterbau auch leicht schief. Solltest du mal prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (16. Mai 2009)

also leicht schief is in seinem fall ja wohl etwas untertrieben. 
jetzt nach dem ich die fotos gesehen habe, sieht mir das eher nach schief eingespanntem hr aus + evtl. ein außermittig zentriertes hr...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Mai 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> also leicht schief is in seinem fall ja wohl etwas untertrieben.
> jetzt nach dem ich die fotos gesehen habe, sieht mir das eher nach schief eingespanntem hr aus + evtl. ein außermittig zentriertes hr...


Steck das Rad einfach mal mit der Scheibe zur Antriebsseite in den Hinterbau. Dann hast Du den Übeltäter sofort überführt. Wenn das der Hinterbau ist, dann müsstest du Kurven in eine Richtung richtig gut fahren können .


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich wollte mal anmerken, dass es jetzt mit ein bisschen fummeln am Schnellspanner besser ist und nicht mehr schleift. Aber sowas dürfte doch eigtl nich passieren?! Das Rad muss sowieso zu Inspektion, da werde ich das mal klären.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2009)

Na klar kann sowas passieren. Das bike sollte man vor jeder Fahrt checken. Schau mal nach, ob du dir die Strebe durchgesägt hast...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mal anmerken, dass es jetzt mit ein bisschen fummeln am Schnellspanner besser ist und nicht mehr schleift. Aber sowas dürfte doch eigtl nich passieren?! Das Rad muss sowieso zu Inspektion, da werde ich das mal klären.



Ich würde mal tippen, dass die Achse in der Deore-Nabe krumm oder sogar durchgebrochen ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> E 13 Einbauanleitung fürs Spicy
> 
> Auf der linkem Seite die Kurbeln mit einem 5er Imbus losdrehen, dann die Kurbel wie in Bild 1038 -1039 lösen.
> 
> ...



sehr schön!!!  ich danke dir vielmals


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo Papa Midnight
> 
> Liese sich dieser Dämpfer im Spicy 2008 verbauen??
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Der Hub könnte Schwierigkeiten machen. Woher haste den Dämpfer denn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn noch irgendjemand den Lapierre Bekleidungskatalog haben möchte, dann brauche ich nur noch eine gültige e-mail adresse von ihm / ihr / es...


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn noch irgendjemand den Lapierre Bekleidungskatalog haben möchte, dann brauche ich nur noch eine gültige e-mail adresse von ihm / ihr / es...



Was das angeht, ich hatte da schon einmal nachgefragt... 

Guten Start in die neue Woche, Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was das angeht, ich hatte da schon einmal nachgefragt...
> 
> Guten Start in die neue Woche, Kai



wenn du sicher gehen willst, schick sie mir noch mal zu.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Laufrad mittig zentriert ist, dann passiert genau das. Ich wÃ¼rde erstmal schauen, wieviel Platz auf der anderen Seite ist und ob das LR einen Seitenschlag hat (mit Kabelbinder im >2000â¬ ZentrierstÃ¤nder von Lapierre, den du ja hast (Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellen)).


----------



## thomasbee (18. Mai 2009)

Allererste Erfahrungen mit dem Zesty 714 (2008):

Nachdem ich durch verschiedene Dinge leider keine Zeit hatte, mein Zesty zu fahren, was ich vor 2 Monaten gekauft habe, hier mal ein paar nullte Eindruecke von einer Spazierfahrt an der Isar, nichts ernstzunehmendes:

1) Laeufruhiger (positiv ausgedrueckt) oder nicht so wendig (negativ ausgedrueckt) als ein Canyon ES. Fuer mich fuehlt es sich gut an.

2) Geht schnell und gut, ist leichter als das Canyon was ich vorher hatte, was genau das ist, was ich wollte, da ich eher flowiges fahre als verblocktes.

3) Schaltung vorne mit den XTR Blaettern sehr praezise (kann ne Einstellungssache sein, hab's aber schon deutlich schlechter erlebt)

4) Leichtes sichtbares Wippen (kann sein dass der Daempfer etwas weich war, eher so im unteren Bereich der SAG Anzeige). Das Wippen ist eher sichtbar als spuerbar.

5) Das einzige was mich nervt, ist die gekroepfte Sattelstuetze: Ich muss die Sattelaufnahme komplett nach vorne kippen, damit der Sattel einigermassen gerade bzw. leicht nach unten zeigt. Irgendwie brauch ich das fuer den Schutz meiner Samenstraenge.

Gesamtfazit: Bisher im wesentlichen zufrieden. Muss noch die Schaltzugverlegung vorne aendern, und irgendwas mit dem Sattel machen. Habt Ihr da nen Vorschlag? Ach so, nochwas: Was mir ein wenig Sorgen macht, sind die Geschichten hier ueber Lackabplatzer. Macht es Sinn irgendwo Schutzfolie aufzukleben, und wenn ja, wo, oder ist das nur was fuer Maedchen?

Vielen Dank

.t


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> ........
> Gesamtfazit: Bisher im wesentlichen zufrieden. Muss noch die Schaltzugverlegung vorne aendern, und irgendwas mit dem Sattel machen. Habt Ihr da nen Vorschlag? Ach so, nochwas: Was mir ein wenig Sorgen macht, sind die Geschichten hier ueber Lackabplatzer. Macht es Sinn irgendwo Schutzfolie aufzukleben, und wenn ja, wo, oder ist das nur was fuer Maedchen?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...


Schau dich mal nach anderen Sattelstützen um. Normalerweise ist es kein Problem die Nase nach unten zu bekommen.
Nachdem das Froggy bei der ersten Ausfahrt sofort eine Scharte im Lack hatte hab ich alle Rohre mit Folie beklebt. (Sau- Arbeit, ich hoffe es hat sich gelohnt.)
Ist natürlich wieder Mehrgewicht. Die paar Gramm sind bei 17.6 kg aber vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Allererste Erfahrungen mit dem Zesty 714 (2008):
> 
> Nachdem ich durch verschiedene Dinge leider keine Zeit hatte, mein Zesty zu fahren, was ich vor 2 Monaten gekauft habe, hier mal ein paar nullte Eindruecke von einer Spazierfahrt an der Isar, nichts ernstzunehmendes:
> 
> ...



Ich würd überall da, wo die kabel am Rahmen langlaufen ne Folie verkleben. lackplatzer höre ich hier und da auch was von, hab da aber zumindest bei unseren Rädern keine Scjwierigkeiten mit. Aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht....
Bezüglich wippen: da passt der Dämpfer noch nicht. Viel zu weich, wetten?


----------



## Flatburns (18. Mai 2009)

Zu den Lackabplatzern kann ich auch nur beipflichten abzukleben, da wo es Sinn macht!
Ich fahre ein X-Control 513 (2007) und ein Froggy 518 (Feb. 2009).
Das X-Control sieht übel aus, hat aber auch schon viel mitgemacht.
Beim Froggy hat es auch schon kleine Macken, aber das gehört bei so einem Gerät einfach dazu.
Wer Wert auf den Lack legt, bitte abkleben:
-Unterrohr
-Kettenstrebe 
-hinten an der Sattelstrebe über der Kasette
(beim Froggy schon von Lapierre aus sinvoll gemacht)
-Kabelscheuerstellen divers
-Da wo der Reifen Steine hinwirft und es auffällt (oben an der Schwinge wo der Verbindungssteg ist, und rechts links davon falls sich ein Stein erst dort abstreift)
Das sind die Stellen wo's X-Controll am schlimmsten aussieht.

Generell muß ich sagen ist es aber halb so wild mit dem Lack.
Es ist halt ein Naßlack, dessen muß man sich bewußt sein.
Und mal ehrlich, wenn man bei manchen Autos die Front ansieht, die haben auch Steinschläge, und werden nur auf der Straße bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Was für Folie nehmt ihr denn zum abkleben? Hab Sticker von BBB. Die halten aber auch nach penibler Vorbehandlung der abzuklebenden Stellen überhaupt nicht. Schon gar nicht bei abgerundeter Oberfläche.

Übrigens gestern wieder Marathon mit dem Zesty gefahren. 4:04 auf 67km/1800hm. Das Ding taugt einfach selbst dafür prima. Einige (Carbon)Racehardtails hinter mir gelassen.  Carbon statt Kondition...hehe...
War sehr geil und es war mindestens noch ein 514 und ein 714 unterwegs.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Was für Folie nehmt ihr denn zum abkleben? Hab Sticker von BBB. Die halten aber auch nach penibler Vorbehandlung der abzuklebenden Stellen überhaupt nicht. Schon gar nicht bei abgerundeter Oberfläche.
> 
> Übrigens gestern wieder Marathon mit dem Zesty gefahren. 4:04 auf 67km/1800hm. Das Ding taugt einfach selbst dafür prima. Einige (Carbon)Racehardtails hinter mir gelassen.  Carbon statt Kondition...hehe...
> War sehr geil und es war mindestens noch ein 514 und ein 714 unterwegs.



Naja und treten kannste ja ganz gut, was? 
Kommste Donnerstag nach Willingen?


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Bin Mittwoch auf jeden Fall  in Willingen. Donnerstag kommen ginge auch. Muss mal sehen, was an den Dirt Masters am Donnerstag so los ist. Schick mir bitte nochmal deine Mobilnummer. Ich dachte zwar ich hätte die...aber irgendwie finde ich die gerade nicht im Mobile.

Nimm dein Froggy mit!


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2009)

Natürlich! Beim Laufen fall ich immer um...


----------



## B3ppo (18. Mai 2009)

Wir waren am Sonntag auch mit zwei Zestys 514 beim Marathon. In der Fränkischen Schweiz, nur hat mir mein großes Kettenblatt gefehlt. War wohl der einzige der das Ding mit Kettenführung gefahren ist  Aber war zu faul umzubauen. Das nächste mal aber auf jeden Fall, dann wären die 1.45  locker drin statt 2:00 bei 40km/750hm.
@ Asha'man: du warst mit deinem Zesty doch auch ein paar mal im Bikepark oder? Wie weit bist da denn gegangen und warum kam dann doch das Froggy, kein Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit des Zesty?
Greets


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Das Zesty hat meiner Meinung nach im Bikepark absolut nichts zu suchen. Ich war einmal damit im Bikepark, weil es sich so ergeben hat. In Leogang und bin damit die Freeride Strecke runter. Aber jeden Sprung vermieden und bis auf kleine Hüpfer alles sein gelassen. Grobe Stufen auch nur langsam. Downhill Strecke geht mit dem Zesty gar nicht. 

Das Froggy hab ich mir genau deswegen geholt. In Leogang war ich angefixt und es musste irgendwas her, womit ich nicht vor jedem Table bremsen muss. Womit ich mit offenen Bremsen über fieses Wurzelwerk fliegen kann, etc.

@Papa: Nummer notiert. Wir sind von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Winterberg. Irgendwie sollten wir da ein Treffen in Willingen/Winterberg auf die Kette bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2009)

Prima! Wir werden wohl Donnerstag ab 10:15 da sein. Das Auto erkennste dann schon...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Mai 2009)

fährt hier eigentlich jemand im IXS Rookies am Donnerstag mit ? 
Bin mit nem Kollegen dort ... hoffe das Wetter wird halbwegs gut ...


----------



## B3ppo (18. Mai 2009)

Du glaubst gar nicht was das Zesty alles mitmacht  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/338811
Aber so langsam denk ich auch an was dickeres. Bleibt nur die Frage ob das dann noch "Tourentauglich" sein muss oder net.


----------



## Beckinio (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte Euch kurz mitteilen wie ich mein neues Zesty 514 finde. 
Insgesamt bin ich sehr begeistert. Klasse Vortrieb und ein super Ansprechverhalten der FOX Gabel und des hinteren Dämpfers. Für mich ist es erst einmal eine Umstellung mit der FOX vorne zu fahren, da man im Wiegetritt tritt lockouten sollte. Das war bei meiner alten Black mit SPV anders. Aber wenn ich die Gabel lockout und in den Wiegetritt gehe, geht das Zesty erxtrem nach vorne. Ein Nachteit hat es aber und das liegt nicht am Zesty selbst. Da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte, wollte ich mir ein Bike kaufen was nicht so eine gestreckte Haltung hat. Das Zesty war genau dass, was ich gesucht habe. Nun bin ich am Samstag meine ersten 70km geradelt und nun habe ich extreme Rückenschmerzen. Ich hoffe es ist nur etwas muskuläres und es wird bei den nächsten Fahrten nicht genauso sein. Ich meine das ich optimal auf dem Zesty optimal.Ich fühle mich dort super drauf, nur die gestrigen und heutigen Rückenprobleme sind ätzend. Nun ist das Zesty endlich in meiner Garage und ich kann es nicht fahren.  Wie blöd.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatburns (18. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Was für Folie nehmt ihr denn zum abkleben? Hab Sticker von BBB. Die halten aber auch nach penibler Vorbehandlung der abzuklebenden Stellen überhaupt nicht. Schon gar nicht bei abgerundeter Oberfläche.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe von 3M eine.
> Mit etwas Flüssigkeit kann man's gut aufzutragen.
> ...


----------



## Flatburns (18. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Das Zesty hat meiner Meinung nach im Bikepark absolut nichts zu suchen. Ich war einmal damit im Bikepark, weil es sich so ergeben hat. In Leogang und bin damit die Freeride Strecke runter. Aber jeden Sprung vermieden und bis auf kleine Hüpfer alles sein gelassen. Grobe Stufen auch nur langsam. Downhill Strecke geht mit dem Zesty gar nicht.
> 
> Das Froggy hab ich mir genau deswegen geholt. In Leogang war ich angefixt und es musste irgendwas her, womit ich nicht vor jedem Table bremsen muss. Womit ich mit offenen Bremsen über fieses Wurzelwerk fliegen kann, etc.
> 
> @Papa: Nummer notiert. Wir sind von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Winterberg. Irgendwie sollten wir da ein Treffen in Willingen/Winterberg auf die Kette bekommen.



Ich sage es ungerne, doch ich pflichte dir bei.
Ich habe mir auch das X-Control zuerst geholt, als Bike für alles. Und ich war überrascht, was man alles mit dem Ding treiben kann, und wieviel Spaß es macht. 
Nachdem ich allerdings immer mehr Anbauteile geschrottet habe, mußte für mich was stabileres her. 
Das Froggy.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, überreizt eure Einsatzbereiche nicht zu sehr. Das Zesty ist stabil, aber kein Bolide.


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Mai 2009)

Wollen wir eine Runde "Wer findet den Fehler spielen?" 












"Erster!"  Also ich glaub ich hab "den Übeltäter" jetzt gefunden. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie man dieses Gewinde nennt aber ich denke, dass es das ist. Die Sechskantschraube die außen sitzt ist sehr lose, sodass ich sie mit der Hand drehen konnte. Der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Sitzstrebe( ich weiß ich sprach in den vorherigen Beiträgen immer von Kettenstrebe, aber das is falsch) ist jetzt 2-4 mm breit, ist dass denn jetzt normal?










Gruß max


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Die 3M Folie werde ich mir dann mal besorgen und testen. Danke für den Tip.

Gerade noch über das Zesty gefreut und jetzt der nächste Wehrmutstropfen. Beim putzen nach der Schlammschlacht gestern ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:






Weitere Fotos und noch eins vom falsch verlegten Schaltwerkszug (nicht schlimm, aber nervig) in meinem Album.
Das kleine Kettenblatt schabt fleissig am Rahmen.  Die Kurbel lässt sich dann auch deutlich schwerer drehen. Ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen. Da der Rahmen erst vor kurzem neu verbaut worden ist, habe ich mal die Finger davon gelassen. Was kann denn da Ursache sein? Tretlager gehört zu den Sachen, wo ich noch wenig Erfahrung mit habe. 
Zurück zum Händler damit, der den Rahmen montiert hat?


----------



## clumsy (18. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie liest man leider etwas viel über Probleme mit den Lapierre-Bikes...eigentlich sollte man meinen, für das Geld kommt sowas nicht vor. Auch wenns teilweise Kleinigkeiten sind. Naja, hoffe, das wird besser.


----------



## gp5028 (18. Mai 2009)

Anfangs hatte ich auch leichte Bedenken zwecks der im Forum hier geposteten Problemchen.
Hab mit meinem Spicy nach ca. 700km bisher keine Probleme...
Allein an der Ausfallende ist der Lack leicht abgeblättert... aber sonst keine Abplatzer oder Konstruktionsbedingte Probleme... untersuche auch immer nach jeder größeren Fahrt die im Forum hier geposteten "kritischen" Parts....
Bis jetzt bin ich nur begeistert von dem Teil und würds mir sofort wieder kaufen !


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2009)

ich glaube und hoffe das es auch zum teil an den händlern liegt, da anscheinden öfters mal montagefehler auftreten. das mit dem lack ok aber bike is bike und wer sein lack liebt, der schiebt 


will mir auch nen lapierre holen


----------



## MiLi (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Froggy nach ca. 800km bisher keine Probleme gehabt . Bis jetzt ist mit Lack alles ok. Ich habe nur Conti RQ mit Minion 2.5 2Ply gewechselt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2009)

Ist die Kurbel nachträglich verbaut worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eskind (18. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Das kleine Kettenblatt schabt fleissig am Rahmen.


Das war an meinem 2008er Zesty auch der Fall. Habe dann dem Kettenblatt ein wenig die Flügel gestutzt und ein bisschen Material an den kritischen Stellen weggefeilt.


Asha'man schrieb:


> Was kann denn da Ursache sein? Tretlager gehört zu den Sachen, wo ich noch wenig Erfahrung mit habe.
> Zurück zum Händler damit, der den Rahmen montiert hat?


Ich denke das Lapierre da mit den Spaltmaßen kleines Kettenblatt zu Tretlagergehäuse nicht so recht aufgepasst hat. Im Normalfall geht das wohl gerade noch gut, aber wenn sich an der Stelle ordentlich Dreck angesammelt hat und wahrscheinlich auch unter starker Belastung (Wiegetritt bergauf) schleifts dort. Ist wohl net ganz so dolle gelöst.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob das öfter an den 2008er Zestys aufgetreten ist? Und wie siehts mit den aktuellen von 09 aus?


----------



## svensonn (18. Mai 2009)

@ Asha´man

Hallo, dein Tretlagerproplem ist ein bekanntes Problem aus diesen Serien, feil die "Ohren" deines kleinen Kettenblatts ab und gut ist es.

Gruß

Svensonn


----------



## clumsy (18. Mai 2009)

Gibts das Problem noch bei den aktuellen Modellen?


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Mai 2009)

eskind schrieb:


> Ist wohl net ganz so dolle gelöst.
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob das öfter an den 2008er Zestys aufgetreten ist? Und wie siehts mit den aktuellen von 09 aus?



Habe ich an meinem 2009er Zesty nicht. Bin jetzt 1400km damit gefahren.

Und über mangelhafte Lackierung kann ich auch (noch) nicht meckern. Vielleicht haben die LPs ja was dazugelernt.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (18. Mai 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> ...
> 
> "Erster!"  Also ich glaub ich hab "den Übeltäter" jetzt gefunden. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie man dieses Gewinde nennt aber ich denke, dass es das ist. Die Sechskantschraube die außen sitzt ist sehr lose, sodass ich sie mit der Hand drehen konnte. Der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Sitzstrebe( ich weiß ich sprach in den vorherigen Beiträgen immer von Kettenstrebe, aber das is falsch) ist jetzt 2-4 mm breit, ist dass denn jetzt normal?
> 
> ...



Schraub die lose Schraube mal komplett ab, zieh die Gewindestange heraus und guck dir die genau an. Wenn sie krumm ist, hast du den Übeltäter. Hatte ich schon des öfteren bei Deore-Naben.

Läuft deine Hinterradbremse eigentlich schleiffrei?


----------



## Asha'man (19. Mai 2009)

Der ganze Rahmen wurde doch getauscht. Und damit auch die Kurbel neu verbaut. 

Wie dem auch sei. Werde dann die Tage mal die Ohren abfeilen. Auf dem alten Rahmen gabs das Problem nicht. Jetzt schleift es sogar ohne Dreck und die Kurbel dreht sich auf einer viertel Umdrehung schwerer. Hoffe danach ist dann gut. 

Bin mit beiden Lapierre Rädern übrigens sehr sehr zufrieden. Nur diese Kleinigkeiten sind ärgerlich. Und das Zesty lässt gerne mal die Kette runterspringen und dann gibts auch fiese Spuren im Rahmen. Aber damit kann ich auch noch leben. Hat ja auch schon >3000km runter das Zesty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

clumsy schrieb:


> Irgendwie liest man leider etwas viel über Probleme mit den Lapierre-Bikes...eigentlich sollte man meinen, für das Geld kommt sowas nicht vor. Auch wenns teilweise Kleinigkeiten sind. Naja, hoffe, das wird besser.




bitte waaas 
jetzt habe ich mich durchgerungen doch mehr geld für ein bike auszugeben als ich jemals vor hatte und auch noch von meinen bevorzugten cubes wegzugehen und dann höre ich hier was von mangelnder qualität!!!!

ich hoffe es handlt sich hier bloß um das typische foren problem, dass hier mehrere ihrem unmut kundtun, weil sie verärgert sind, als jene die sich über ihr produkt freuen. und das ist dann die mehrzahl.

denn wenn sie ollen franzosen für das geld keine gute arbeit abliefern, dann würde ich mein bike näml schnellstmögl noch verkaufen und mir was deutsches holen!!


----------



## skatmann (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo woopy 

Ich habe gesehen das du den DHX Air in deinem Spicy hast.
Ich wollte mir den DHX 4 Coil verbauen. Weist du ob der von der Höhe her auch rein geht?
Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2009)

Die bikes von Lapierre gehören eindeutig zu den besseren auf dem Markt. Du wirst es erleben...;-)


----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die bikes von Lapierre gehören eindeutig zu den besseren auf dem Markt. Du wirst es erleben...;-)



na gut, dann hoffe ich dies einfach mal!apropos, irgendwie habe ich in letzter zeit immer angst, dass es nix aushält  habe schon richtig angst mit bunny hops durch die gegend zu hüpfen und mal 4-5 stufen runterzu springen, weil ich angst habe, dass die dämpfer durchschlagen und mir der ganze kack anbrechen könnte....

womit wir beim thema wären, kann man mehr federweg verbauen?!? ( wurde glaube cih schon gefragt, finde es aber nit mehr ) denn es sieht doch fast baugleich aus wie das spicy, oder ire ich mich da?! kenne das spicy nur von bildern.


----------



## B3ppo (19. Mai 2009)

Also dass dein Zesty nix aushält musst du keine Angst haben, nur auf Dauer sollte man damit wohl keine 2m Drops springen oder über verblockte Abfahrten rumpeln.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2009)

Mehr Federweg? An welches Rad denn?


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Mai 2009)

@ Darkwing: Also die Bremse schleift nicht, ich werde, das Teil demnächst mal rausziehen. 
Aber Fahren sollte ich jetzt besser nicht, weil die Schraube nicht richtig angezogen ist, oder?!

Gruß Max


----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mehr Federweg? An welches Rad denn?



achja sorry. an dem zesty 314.


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Mai 2009)

Verstehe ich nicht: Wenn ich noch mehr Federweg haben will, kaufe ich ein Spicy.
Du hast doch das Rad ganz neu - keine Probefahrt gemacht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> achja sorry. an dem zesty 314.



geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

mmh schade eigentl.
aber hat das zesty nicht nahezu die gleiche geometrie wie das spicy?!? denn das hat ja mehr federweg, oder?!?
oder ist das spicy noch zusätzlich verstärkt und so?!

denn ich habe das gefühl, das der hinter dämpfer immer schon seine vollen 140mm ausnutz, da der o-ring, der am dämpfer ist, immer bis ans ende geschoben ist durch´s einfedern!?

naja und ich mache kene großen dinge. nur ein paar bunnyhops, paar mini sprünge am feldrand usw.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht: Wenn ich noch mehr Federweg haben will, kaufe ich ein Spicy.
> Du hast doch das Rad ganz neu - keine Probefahrt gemacht?



mmh naja, das spicy is doch wieder ne ecke teurer und wahrl auch nicht mehr so tourentauglich, oder etwa doch 

und um ehrlich zu sein, dachte ich das nach dem zesty direkt der froggy kommt 

wollte halt ein möglichst leichtes vielseitiges fully, was tourentauglich ist und den ein oder anderen sprung mal locker wegsteckt 

aber wenn man sich die bilder von B3ppo anschaut, brauche ich mir wohl wirklich nicht so schnell gedanken machen.


----------



## woopy (19. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> mmh naja, das spicy is doch wieder ne ecke teurer und wahrl auch nicht mehr so tourentauglich, oder etwa doch



Das Spicy ist absolut perfekt tourentauglich!


----------



## woopy (19. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo woopy
> 
> Ich habe gesehen das du den DHX Air in deinem Spicy hast.
> Ich wollte mir den DHX 4 Coil verbauen. Weist du ob der von der Höhe her auch rein geht?
> Stefan



Kann ich dir nciht definitiv sagen aber ich würde meinen es sollte kein Problem sein. Oberhalb vom DHX Air hat es noch genug Platz.


----------



## Asha'man (19. Mai 2009)

Zesty und Spicy sind zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes. Viele Gemeinsamkeiten, ja, aber dennoch verschiedene Bikes. Beide haben OST und deshalb sehen sie sich ähnlich.

Das Zesty ist ein sehr leichtes Touren/AM-Fully. Mit einem Alurahmen, der auf leichtes Gewicht ausgelegt ist. Mit 140mm hält das schon ne Menge aus. Aber größere Sprünge würde ich persönlich damit lieber vermeiden. B3ppos Sprung ist meiner Meinung nach auch schon grenzwertig. Kommt aber immer stark auf den Fahrer (Gewicht, Größe) und seine Fahrtechnik an. Man kann auch große Drops sehr weich landen...wenn man es kann...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Zesty und Spicy sind zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes. Viele Gemeinsamkeiten, ja, aber dennoch verschiedene Bikes. Beide haben OST und deshalb sehen sie sich ähnlich.
> 
> Das Zesty ist ein sehr leichtes Touren/AM-Fully. Mit einem Alurahmen, der auf leichtes Gewicht ausgelegt ist. Mit 140mm hält das schon ne Menge aus. Aber größere Sprünge würde ich persönlich damit lieber vermeiden. B3ppos Sprung ist meiner Meinung nach auch schon grenzwertig. Kommt aber immer stark auf den Fahrer (Gewicht, Größe) und seine Fahrtechnik an. Man kann auch große Drops sehr weich landen...wenn man es kann...



achso, hat das spicy dann keinen alu-rahmen mehr?!? eigentl war ich auch der meinung, dass 140mm locker ausreichen, aber wiegesagt, der o-ring wird immer bis ans andere ende geschoben am hinteren dämpfer. und das bei "hüpfer" würde ich sagen. und luftdruck passt aber eigentl.

naja und zu meinem gewicht, ich wiege knapp um die 70kg, also eher ein schweres kind, oder leichter erwachsener 

verdammt, das olle spicy hatte ich echt nicht auf´m schirm 

aber da ich mehr im tourigen-bereich unertwegs bin und ab und zu mal die etwas härter gangart machen möchte, bin ich wohl mit dem zesty ( hoffentl ) ganz gut gerüstet

p.s.
wobei ich echt wieder an früher denken muss, wo ich schon mit nem selbstgebautem bmx rad rumgesprungen bin und da is nix kaputt gegangen!! und die sprünge waren jetzt nicht nur 20-30cm oder so!
und das hat in der anschaffung / herstellung 1 / 10 von dem zesty gekostet.


----------



## gp5028 (19. Mai 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Das Spicy ist absolut perfekt tourentauglich!


 Kann ich nur bestätigen... hab damit am Sa. gute 120km gestrampelt...  und Null Probleme gehabt mit den Kollegen (die alle leichtere AM Bikes fahren) mitzukommen...
Daher aus meiner Sicht ein super Allrounder von Tour bis Bike Park


----------



## Asha'man (19. Mai 2009)

Doch beide Rahmen sind aus Alu. Das Spicy nur etwas robuster ausgelegt. Das Zesty ist auch nicht aus Zucker und enorm vielseitig. Fahre ja selber damit vom Marathon bis zur alpinen Tour in den Alpen alles. Fahr mit dem Ding und sei glücklich und mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken.

Wenn der Dämpfer noch nicht durchschlägt ist doch super. Ansonsten macht es am Zesty sinn den Dämpfer etwas härter zu fahren. Ich fahre ihn mit Minimum Sag nach dem Indikator. Weniger wegen Durchschlägen, als weil das Fahrwerk dann harmonischer wird. Der Dämpfer geht sonst recht schnell durch den Federweg bis zur Endprogression und das passt dann nicht mehr zur Gabel. Zumindest kommt mir das so vor und mit mehr Luftdruck passt es besser.


----------



## pecht (19. Mai 2009)

servus genossen,

hat jemand mal eckdaten zum thema 518 setup:
Kampfgewicht ca.97kg... speziell dämpferdruck in hauptkammer und im piggy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eskind (19. Mai 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> bitte waaas
> jetzt habe ich mich durchgerungen doch mehr geld für ein bike auszugeben als ich jemals vor hatte und auch noch von meinen bevorzugten cubes wegzugehen und dann höre ich hier was von mangelnder qualität!!!!
> 
> ich hoffe es handlt sich hier bloß um das typische foren problem, dass hier mehrere ihrem unmut kundtun, weil sie verärgert sind, als jene die sich über ihr produkt freuen. und das ist dann die mehrzahl.
> ...



Bin absolut top zufrieden mit dem Zesty, ist auf jeden Fall ein geniales Bike !!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (19. Mai 2009)

ich bin bisher auch absolut zufrieden mit meinem 314er zesty!!
nur manche sind hier mit den lapierre ja qualitativ nicht so zufrieden


----------



## tuubaduur (19. Mai 2009)

lapierre baut tolle bikes. das mit dem tretlager ist sicher ein thema der eingepressten lager. da hat vielleicht auch shimano sein teil dazu bei getragen. ist schliesslich mit denen zusammen entwickelt.

zum thema sag am hinterbau hät ich da noch ne frage. stell ich den ein wenn ich auf dem fahrrad stehe oder sitze, denn das ist ein unterschied!! freue mich auf antworten.

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> lapierre baut tolle bikes. das mit dem tretlager ist sicher ein thema der eingepressten lager. da hat vielleicht auch shimano sein teil dazu bei getragen. ist schliesslich mit denen zusammen entwickelt.
> 
> zum thema sag am hinterbau hät ich da noch ne frage. stell ich den ein wenn ich auf dem fahrrad stehe oder sitze, denn das ist ein unterschied!! freue mich auf antworten.
> 
> gruss tuubaduur



Hmm eingepresste Lager. Was genau bedeutet das, für den Fall dass ich die M542 Kurbel unten hab und auf SLX oder XT wechseln will?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hmm eingepresste Lager. Was genau bedeutet das, für den Fall dass ich die M542 Kurbel unten hab und auf SLX oder XT wechseln will?



Das bedeutet nix. Nimm einfach die neue Kurbel und steck die da rein. Fertig.


----------



## skatmann (19. Mai 2009)

Danke woopy für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mal sehen eine Coil zu bekommen.
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (20. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nix. Nimm einfach die neue Kurbel und steck die da rein. Fertig.



@Papa

Hast du schon mal so ein Lager in der Hand gehabt und hast du dich nciht auch gewundert wie schwerfällig die gehen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab so einige von den Lagern in der Hand gehabt. "Normale" Hollowtech II Lager sind nicht leicht- oder schwergängiger. Die sind voll mit Fett und das gibt sich nach einigen Kilometern. Irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread habe ich mal ein paar Bilder von den XTR Lagern gepostet, die man nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Beckinio (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo...habe natürlich auch direkt mal nach dem Tetlager geschaut. Da mein Bike ja neu ist. Alles bestens, aber der kleine Kranz ist schon ziemlich nah am Rahmen des Tretlager dran. Ich würde sagen so ca. 3-5mm. Aber ich vertraue da mal auf Lapierre. Die wissen schon was Sie tun. Bin total begeistert vom Zesty 514. Eine Sache weiß ich aber noch nicht. Wie tausche ich eigentlich die Tubeless Reifen. Fahre diese ja erst seit 150km. Suche mal hier im Forum, was ich so beachten sollte. Wollte das eigentlich noch mit meinem Dealer besprechen, aber nachdem ich schon 2h bei Ihm war um das Bike abzuholen etc. haben wir es vergessen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn du die 2bliss runterhaben willst, mußt du nur die Ventile ausschrauben und ganz "normale" Reifen und ganz "normale" Schläuche einbauen.
Du kannst auch die 2bliss Reifen mit Schlauch fahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Mai 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> @Papa
> 
> Hast du schon mal so ein Lager in der Hand gehabt und hast du dich nciht auch gewundert wie schwerfällig die gehen?




Schwerfälligkeit ist nicht das Problem, aber die verschleißen ja auch. Hat nicht die XT-Kurbel zB auch fest integrierte Lager? Nicht dass da irgendwann ein Kurbelchaos auf mich zukommt. 



Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo...habe natürlich auch direkt mal nach dem Tetlager geschaut. Da mein Bike ja neu ist. Alles bestens, aber der kleine Kranz ist schon ziemlich nah am Rahmen des Tretlager dran. Ich würde sagen so ca. 3-5mm. Aber ich vertraue da mal auf Lapierre. Die wissen schon was Sie tun.



Ist bei meinem Pro Race ebenfalls so nahe dran, aber bisher nach 500km (und viel Schlamm war auch im Spiel, Harvesterspuren im Wald nach starkem Regen) hat sich da noch nix eingescheuert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Mai 2009)

Alle Hollowtech II Kurbeln passen in diese Lager rein.


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Gerade noch über das Zesty gefreut und jetzt der nächste Wehrmutstropfen. Beim putzen nach der Schlammschlacht gestern ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
Hi,
also ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Zesty, auch das mit dem scheuern der Züge war bei mir recht heftig. *










*Ich bin zum Händler gefahren und habe gefragt was er (bzw Lapierre) zu dem Problem meint.
Er hat mir gleich zugesagt das Problem zu beheben.
Hat also das Kettenblatt abgeschliffen, die Lackschleifer wieder mit Lack ausgebessert, mir (gratis) die Züge wie beim 2009er Modell verlegt*






*2 Flaschen Lack und ein Geschenk mitgegeben. 
Bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem tollen Service und kann mich nur dafür bedanken! *


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Mai 2009)

Da haste nen guten Händler erwischt. Viele andere lassen einen mit solchen Problemen hängen und verweisen dann auf die eigene Aufsichtspflicht (was völliger Quatsch ist...).


----------



## S1las (21. Mai 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem mit den Zuegen. Die schleifen wie ploet. Der ganze Lack ist schon weg - wie bei richi :<. Aber ich schaffs einfach nicht zum Haendler zu kommen S.S. 
Hoffe doch mal das der mindestens genauso kulant ist, wenn ich bei ihm vorspreche . Wuenscht mir Glueck, falls ich es dieses Jahrhundert noch schaffen sollte zum Dealer zu kriechen ^^"


----------



## RS-68 (21. Mai 2009)

Ist mir grad bei der Wartung und beim Putzen eingefallen und habs gleich umgesetzt.
Die Zugführung für den Umwerfer kann man auch innen an der Kettenstrebe vorbeiführen.

Das hat mM nach drei Vorteile:
1. es sieht aufgerämter aus, man spart die Kabelbinder
2. der Zug hinterlässt, wenn er schleift, keine direkt sichtbaren Spuren
3. an der Kubel kann er so auch nicht mehr schleifen.

Den Bogen dabei so wählen, dass der Zug nicht dem Reifen zu nahe kommt und nicht an der eingeschweißten Querstrebe schleift. Die Biegung ist dabei ausreichend um die Funktion des Umwerfers weiterhin zu gewährleisten.

Im Fotoalbum das Bild dazu (habs hier aus dem Froum geklaut, da keine Kamera zur Hand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (21. Mai 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *
> Hat also das Kettenblatt abgeschliffen*


*

Wie bitte ???

Das heisst also, um ein normales Funktionieren zu gewährleisten, muss das Kettenblatt abgeschliffen werden ??? Ich hab gerade mal bei meinem Zesty geschaut, das sieht VERDAMMT eng aus da zwischen innerem Kettenblatt und Tretlager. 

Wenn man das Kettenblatt abschleifen muss handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Konstruktionsfehler?

.t*


----------



## Felix91123456 (21. Mai 2009)

kann eigentlich was passieren, wenn man beim zesty bergab am trail die gabel blockiert hat, sie also ned durchfedern kann?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2009)

ja es könnte dir den lockout raushauen ... egal welches bike ... kommt auf die gabel an aber es kann keine ab soweit ich weiß


----------



## skatmann (22. Mai 2009)

Hei

Ich habe mir für mein Spicy 2008 eine Fox DHX 4,0 Coil geholt. 
Muss mal noch besondere Distanzstücke oder ähnliches haben um ihn gegen den original Fox Float R austauschen zu können? 

Woopy, du hast doch den Float durch einen Air ersetzt. Kannst du mir was dazu sagen ?

Aber bestimmt Papa Midnight ??? 

MfG Stefan


----------



## thomasbee (22. Mai 2009)

Nochmal was zur Zugverlegung: Was ist denn der Vorteil bei der 2009er Zugverlegung? Insbesondere die Verlegung für den Zug des hinteren Umwerfers find ich abenteuerlich. Geht es nur darum dass die Züge nicht mehr soweit unterm Rahmen hängen und sich verheddern?

.t


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

@skatmann: Welche Federhärte hast du für den DHX 4.0 bei welchem Körpergewicht genommen? Evtl. lieber per PM, um den Thread hier nicht zuzumüllen.
Danke!


----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2009)

will ich auch wissen


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> Ich habe mir für mein Spicy 2008 eine Fox DHX 4,0 Coil geholt.
> Muss mal noch besondere Distanzstücke oder ähnliches haben um ihn gegen den original Fox Float R austauschen zu können?
> ...



Die Baubreiten der Dämpferstange und Kolbenseite sind bei den unterschiedlichen Dämpfern identisch. es sollte eigentlich kein weiteres Buchsenkit nötig sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Nochmal was zur Zugverlegung: Was ist denn der Vorteil bei der 2009er Zugverlegung? Insbesondere die Verlegung für den Zug des hinteren Umwerfers find ich abenteuerlich. Geht es nur darum dass die Züge nicht mehr soweit unterm Rahmen hängen und sich verheddern?
> 
> .t



Bei mehreren Rädern haben die Züge den Lack durch starkes Scheuern beschädigt. Ergo wurden die Züge anders verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2009)

Äh, brauchte hier noch jemand Formula 200 mm Scheiben mit Adapter? Sorry, dass ich das hier öffentlich mache, aber ich hab vergessen, wer danach gefragt hat...


----------



## thomasbee (23. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bei mehreren Rädern haben die Züge den Lack durch starkes Scheuern beschädigt. Ergo wurden die Züge anders verlegt.



Hallo Papa

bei dem Zug für den vorderen Umwerfer kann ich das verstehen, aber für hinten? Scheuert das echt weniger wenn der Zug quer durch die die Gegend geht wo Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau gegeneinander federn?

Danke

Thomas


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Mai 2009)

Das war eigentlich auch nur auf den Zug für den Umwerfer bezogen. Du kannst dieses wilde Durcheinander der Züge aber stark eingrenzen, wenn du sie mit einem Kabelbinder zusammenlegst. Wird von Haus aus übrigens auch gemacht. Ein bischen Luft brauchen Leitungen und Züge...


----------



## idkfa (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

gibts das Zesty auch als Framekit?

Danke.


----------



## -=DasBo=- (23. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute...

mal ne kleine Glaubensfrage... naja mehr oder weniger... 

möchte mir nen Spicy holen nur welches 316 oder 516...??? 

Folgendes wäre das ich mir das 316er komplett mit XT, Lyrik U-Turn, nem DHX 5 und ner Elixir CR aufbauen / umbauen lassen würde oder gleich das 516 nehmen, da schon fast die ganzen Teile dran sind die ich haben wollte / möchte...???

Der unterschied zum meinem 316er Aufbau und dem 516 wären der Vorbau, Lenker, Bremse und den Rädern,
daher würde ich noch gerne paar Meinungen hören wie Ihr entscheiden würde, da ich mir momentan komplett unschlüssig bin welches ich nun nehmen soll...!?!? 
Preislich würde ich bei meinem Händler mit dem 316er etwas günstiger (200 eus) fahren wie das 516er...

Auf der einen Seite stehen die beim 516er die besseren Parts (Vorbau, Lenker, Räder) gegenüber der Rahmenfarbe vom 316er die mir einfach nen Tacken besser gefällt wie beim 516er...

Die andere Frage wäre noch auf Luft bleiben was dann mehr für das 516er sprechen würde (da besserer Dämpfer und Gabel verbaut ist) oder doch dann auf Feder wechseln (316er)...?

Ich hoffe mal das Ihr mir wenigstens nen bisschen die Entscheidung leichter machen könnt welches es nun werden soll...!?!?

Gruss DasBo

p.s: Sollte hier die Frage nicht so reinpassen, Bitte verschieben


----------



## skatmann (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Erstmal danke Papa Midnight für die schnelle Antwort.

SamyRSJ4 und hopfer

Ist ein DHX 4 Coil 2008 mit 600*2,8er Feder. Bin 1.87m bei 87 KG.

Ich denke das sollte passen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme ihn noch vor dem Wochenende um ihn einbauen zu können. 
Wenn ich es selbst mache, dann mache ich wieder eine kleine Einbauanleitung mit Bildern. Ich weis aber noch nicht wie ich den Float raus bekomme. 
Druck ganz raus oder noch was drin lassen?? Muss mich mal schlau machen. Will den Dämpfer ja nicht schrotten.

Mein LP Händler den ich gefragt habe ob er ihn einbaut hat mich als erstes gefragt ob er neu ist(nö, geschossen). Dann würde er ihn nicht einbauen. Dann faselte er was von da geht irgend was nicht, aber er wüste nicht mehr so genau.  Habe mir gedacht dem geht es noch zu gut in diesen Zeiten, und der sieht mich nicht wieder. Der muss wohl Geld drucken.
Darauf  habe ich mich entschlossen auch mal woanders umzuhören für den Umbau. Werde mal die Jungs von Breuers Bike Bahnhof fragen ob die das machen, und was das kosten soll. Will an Wochenende unbedingt mit dem neuen Dämpfer fahren.
Schönen Sonntag 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo
> Erstmal danke Papa Midnight für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> SamyRSJ4 und hopfer
> ...



Is doch überhaupt kein Problem. Die passenden Alubuchsen nimmst du aus deinem bisherigen Dämpfer und dann schraubst du die beiden einfach um. Dafür brauchste keinen Schrauber.


----------



## hopfer (24. Mai 2009)

Luft kannst du bei deinem jetzigen Dämpfer einfach rauslassen.
auf was du achten musst ist das im Piggy Bag vom DHX genug Druck drin ist bevor du ihn das erste mal ein federst.

Die Feder finde ich allerdings etwas zu hart ich bin mal zur Probe ein 318 mit 350 Feder Gefahren ich wiege aber auch 80kg.
und ich hatte genau die 25% Sag.
450er/ 500er Feder müsste eigentlich ausreichen

mfg Peter


----------



## Flatburns (24. Mai 2009)

-=DasBo=- schrieb:


> Hi Leute...
> 
> mal ne kleine Glaubensfrage... naja mehr oder weniger...
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir raten, das 516 zu nehmen.
Da hast du die besseren Laufräder (XT sind leicht und stabil), damit rotierende Masse gespart. Und kannst Tubeless fahren, meiner Meinung nach super.
Die Ausstattung vom 516 ist auch ohne Umbau top.
Die Farbe ist doch im Endeffekt egal.
Ich steh auch nicht auf weiß. Doch wegen der Ausstattung (Preis/Leistung) hab ich jetzt 513 und 518 in weiß... und find's geil.


----------



## skatmann (24. Mai 2009)

hei hopfer

Die Feder war dabei. 600 * 2,8.
Ich werde sie mal probieren und an sonnsten eben tauschen.
Aber ist 2,8 nicht eigentlich zulang für einen Dämpfer mit 216/63. 
2,8 inch * 2,54 cm =71,12 mm und nicht 63mm wie im Spicy ??
Oder verstehe ich da was falsch??
Wegen der Härte, ein Freund fährt mit 91 KG eine 650 Feder in Torque FR7 mit dem DHX 4 Coil. Keine Ahnung ob man das vergleichen kann?
Stefan


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> hei hopfer
> 
> Die Feder war dabei. 600 * 2,8.
> Ich werde sie mal probieren und an sonnsten eben tauschen.
> ...



Die feder muss raus. A: zu hart B: damit reisst du dir das Gewinde vom Dämpfergehäuse, wenn der Dämpfer mal durchschlägt.


----------



## skatmann (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight 

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Was müsste ich deiner Meinung nach den für eine Feder nehmen die passt. Ca 87 KG lebend Gewicht und mit Klamotten so um die 90-95 KG. 
Ist den eine 2,8 er richtig oder müsste sie nicht kurzer sein. 
Also einen 2,5 er ?  63 mm / 25,4 mm = 2,48 inch 

Ginge die den?
Fox DHX / VAN DH Hinterbaufeder 216/222mm 500x2.80
Ich finde für die Feder keine Gewichtsangaben, auch nicht bei Fox.
Für die Van 36 habe ich so eine Feder/ Gewichtstabelle.
Stefan


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten, das 516 zu nehmen.
> Da hast du die besseren Laufräder (XT sind leicht und stabil), damit rotierende Masse gespart. Und kannst Tubeless fahren, meiner Meinung nach super.
> Die Ausstattung vom 516 ist auch ohne Umbau top.
> Die Farbe ist doch im Endeffekt egal.
> Ich steh auch nicht auf weiß. Doch wegen der Ausstattung (Preis/Leistung) hab ich jetzt 513 und 518 in weiß... und find's geil.



Dabei würde ich aber auch auf die Innenbreite der Felgen achten. Hatte die XT nicht 17-19mm (empfohlene Reifengröße 26 x 1.50-2.25)? Wäre mir an einem Enduro für Schlappen von 2,4" aufwärts zu schmal...


----------



## -=DasBo=- (24. Mai 2009)

@Flatburns
Danke für deine Antwort, der gleichen Meinung sind meine Leute beim Händler auch das ich eher das 516er nehmen soll daja dort schon alles passt und ich wegen der Farbe ein Auge zudrücken soll...

@Waldschleicher
habe grad noch mals bei Shimano nachgesehen wegen der Breite,  beim VR und HR geben die folgendes an,
SHIMANO XT M776 Recommended Tire: 
Front:26 x 1.95-2.50 / Rear: 26 x 1.95-2.50 
also soweit sollte es dann schon passen...

@die anderen 
was meint ihr so dazu...?

Gruss DasBo


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo Papa Midnight
> 
> Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Was müsste ich deiner Meinung nach den für eine Feder nehmen die passt. Ca 87 KG lebend Gewicht und mit Klamotten so um die 90-95 KG.
> Ist den eine 2,8 er richtig oder müsste sie nicht kurzer sein.
> ...



Das hängt ja auch in erster Linie von deinem Fahrstil ab. Wenn du wie ein kranker durch die Botanik brichst brauchst eher was härteres. Deine Rechnung geht aber exakt auf.Wichtig ist, dass du im Rahmen des von Lapierre angegebenen SAG bleibst. Du versaust dir sonst das Ansprechverhalten. Machs nicht zu hart...Leider sind die FOX Federn unverschämt teuer. Überlege also gut.


----------



## fudd69 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
bin komplett neu hier im Forum un muss gleich mal mit einer Frage nerven...
Habe ein Spicy 516 2008 und wollte wissen ob es die rot eloxierten Teile am Bike auch in Gold gibt da ich viele Saint-Komponenten am Bike habe und das farblich besser passen würde!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten... David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2009)

-=DasBo=- schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher
> habe grad noch mals bei Shimano nachgesehen wegen der Breite,  beim VR und HR geben die folgendes an,
> SHIMANO XT M776 Recommended Tire:
> Front:26 x 1.95-2.50 / Rear: 26 x 1.95-2.50
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Innenbreite der XT Felgen liegt bei 17 oder 19mm. 
Am 316 sind Mavic mit 21mm Innenbreite verbaut. Daran alleine würde ich die Entscheidung nicht festmachen, etwas wie die schmalen XT würde mir jedoch nicht genügen. Selbst an meinem Tourenbike fahre ich mittlerweile DT 5.1 mit 21mm. 
Möchtest du an einem Enduro wirklich 2,25" fahren? Schon ein 2,4" NN fährt sich auf einer 17mm Felge sehr schwammig...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2009)

fudd69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin komplett neu hier im Forum un muss gleich mal mit einer Frage nerven...
> Habe ein Spicy 516 2008 und wollte wissen ob es die rot eloxierten Teile am Bike auch in Gold gibt da ich viele Saint-Komponenten am Bike habe und das farblich besser passen würde!
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten... David



Nö.

Kurz und unerfreulich. Is aber so.

@alle: hab noch rote Schraubgriffe (3x), rote Schaltaugen (8x) und rote Kabelführungen (12x).


----------



## skatmann (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight

Fahre ehr als das ich springe. Als ich lass die Wege runter gerne laufen, aber Springen nicht mehr als ein halber Meter, und das ganz selten.
Also meinst du eine 500er reicht dann. 
Ist die Länge 2,8 denn richtig oder müsste sie kürzer sein?

Was ich nicht von dir versteheie feder muss raus. A: zu hart B: damit reißt du dir das Gewinde vom Dämpfergehäuse, wenn der Dämpfer mal durchschlägt. 
Verstehe ich mechanisch nicht. Kannst du das mal kurz erklären bitte, ist mir nicht klar wie das gehen soll.?????
Das ginge doch nur wenn die Feder komplett zusammen gedrückt wird und der Anschlag vom Dämpfer nicht erreicht wird, oder sehe ich das falsch. Dann müsste die Feder aber zu lang sein und zu weich, oder 
Danke Stefan


----------



## fudd69 (24. Mai 2009)

danke Papa Midnight für die schnelle Antwort und schade aber naja...
Hatte gehoft das die vom neuen Downhiller passen würden...
Trotzdem vielen Dank-denn sonst ist es das geilste bike das ich je hatte...

David


----------



## LPrider (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Verfolge das Forum seit einiger Zeit mit großem Interesse. Bin seit etwa 2 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 314 (Modell 2008 weil Abverkauf). Bin bisher voll zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Allerdings ist mir heute ein Riss entlang des Tretlagers aufgefallen :-( 
Ist dies eine bekannte Schwachstelle bei diesem Bike? Wie funktionieren derartige Reklamationen bei Lapierre? Ich schätze/hoffe mal, dass mir der Rahmen ersetzt werden wird (was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe eher mit dem 2009er). Werde morgen mal zu meinem Händler gehen... 

LG,
LPrider


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2009)

LPrider schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Verfolge das Forum seit einiger Zeit mit großem Interesse. Bin seit etwa 2 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty 314 (Modell 2008 weil Abverkauf). Bin bisher voll zufrieden mit dem Bike.
> Allerdings ist mir heute ein Riss entlang des Tretlagers aufgefallen :-(
> ...



Schnapp dir das Rad und die Rechnung und auf zum Händler! Der macht den Rest.


----------



## -=DasBo=- (24. Mai 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Innenbreite der XT Felgen liegt bei 17 oder 19mm.
> Am 316 sind Mavic mit 21mm Innenbreite verbaut. Daran alleine würde ich die Entscheidung nicht festmachen, etwas wie die schmalen XT würde mir jedoch nicht genügen. Selbst an meinem Tourenbike fahre ich mittlerweile DT 5.1 mit 21mm.
> Möchtest du an einem Enduro wirklich 2,25" fahren? Schon ein 2,4" NN fährt sich auf einer 17mm Felge sehr schwammig...



Daran hätte ich jetzt im moment gar nicht gedacht an die Felgenbreite, Danke für den Hinweis, aber da ich mir aber nicht vorstellen konnte das die XT wirklich so dünn ist, 
da ich sie dicker in erinnerung hatte, hab ich nochmals bei Shimano und Paul Lange mir die Datenblätter angesehen und folgende Breite gefunden 
"Felgenbreite 26,4mm" also ich denke mal es kommt schon hin mit 21mm innerer Felgenbreite...


----------



## skatmann (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight

Fahre ehr als das ich springe. Als ich lass die Wege runter gerne laufen, aber Springen nicht mehr als ein halber Meter, und das ganz selten.
Also meinst du eine 500er reicht dann. 
Ist die Länge 2,8 denn richtig oder müsste sie kürzer sein?

Was ich nicht von dir versteheie feder muss raus. A: zu hart B: damit reißt du dir das Gewinde vom Dämpfergehäuse, wenn der Dämpfer mal durchschlägt. 
Verstehe ich mechanisch nicht. Kannst du das mal kurz erklären bitte, ist mir nicht klar wie das gehen soll.?????
Das ginge doch nur wenn die Feder komplett zusammen gedrückt wird und der Anschlag vom Dämpfer nicht erreicht wird, oder sehe ich das falsch. Dann müsste die Feder aber zu lang sein und zu weich, oder 
Danke Stefan


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Mai 2009)

-=DasBo=- schrieb:


> @die anderen
> was meint ihr so dazu...?



Ich meine dazu, dass du ein wirklich gutes Fahrwerk auch schon beim Spicy 316 bekommst. Warum willst du die Gabel tauschen, wegen Absenkbarkeit?
Aus deinem Vorhaben, einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu verbauen, schließe ich mal, dass du das Bike eher bergaborientiert nutzen willst. Dann fällt das Argument mit dem Vorbau auch raus, weil du den gegen einen kürzeren tauschen wirst 
Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil an der Ausstattung des 316 sehe ich an den Deore-Schalthebeln und evtl. noch Kette und Kassette.

Letztendlich musst du selber entscheiden, wie wichtig dir die Rahmenfarbe ist. Ich persönlich hätte wegen der Rahmenfarbe, selbst wenn ein 516 finanziell möglich gewesen wäre, trotzdem das 316 genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=DasBo=- (25. Mai 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich meine dazu, dass du ein wirklich gutes Fahrwerk auch schon beim Spicy 316 bekommst. *Warum willst du die Gabel tauschen, wegen Absenkbarkeit?*



Ja auch, da ich auch noch gerne mal nen Berg hoch fahre möchte und ich bei Freunden sehe die ihre Gabel nicht absenken können doch manchmal zu kämpfen haben...



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Aus deinem Vorhaben, einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu verbauen, schließe ich mal, *dass du das Bike eher bergaborientiert nutzen willst. *



Nicht nur, natürlich solls mit Spass den Berg hoch, aber mit noch mehr Spass runter 
Wegen dem Stahldämpfer ist es so, da ich bis jetzt nur Hardtails,  vorne nur Stahlfedergabeln hatte und mir der Linearere Verlauf der Federung besser gefällt, 
das andere wäre durch Freunde die nur Stahlfedern fahren und ich mir die ab und zu mal für ne runde leihe bin ich bis jetzt nur mit Stahl gefahren und mit Luftfedern nie wirklich was zu tun hatte. 
Daher auch der Gedanke auf Stahlfederung umzurüsten (das bisschen mehr Gewicht stört erstmal nicht), da ich mit Luftdämpfern nie richtig was zu tun hatte 
und hier so liest zwecks 'durchrauschen des Federwegs, zu Progresiv usw.' kommen mir halt bedenken...



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Dann fällt das Argument mit dem Vorbau auch raus, weil du den gegen einen kürzeren tauschen wirst



Das wäre dann natürlich abzuwarten und zu testen.... 



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil an der Ausstattung des 316 sehe ich an den Deore-Schalthebeln und evtl. noch Kette und Kassette.



Darum wollte ich mir ja dann auch das 316er komplett mit XT aufbauen lassen...



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Letztendlich musst du selber entscheiden, wie wichtig dir die Rahmenfarbe ist. Ich persönlich hätte wegen der Rahmenfarbe, selbst wenn ein 516 finanziell möglich gewesen wäre, trotzdem das 316 genommen.



"Rahmenfarbe wichtig" naja ist relativ, wie schon geschrieben gefällt mir die Farbe vom 316er einfach besser wie vom 516er,
aber wenn man das wieder von der Ausstattung her dagegenstellt wie mein Aufbau vom 316er, da hab ich einfach noch die besseren Laufräder am 516er...

Aber Danke mal soweit für deine Einschätzung... 

p.s: So wie ich sehe hast du ja auch nen 316er, aus welchem Jahr ist deins 08/09...?
Kannst du mir kurz Beschreiben was du an deinem 316er verbaut hast ( Schaltung, Gabel, Dämpfer usw. )


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo Papa Midnight
> 
> Fahre ehr als das ich springe. Als ich lass die Wege runter gerne laufen, aber Springen nicht mehr als ein halber Meter, und das ganz selten.
> Also meinst du eine 500er reicht dann.
> ...




So. Du brauchst rein rechnerisch eine 422x2.75er Feder. Sowas hat kein Mensch. Also nimmst du eine 450x2.8er. Das sind die Infos von Toxoholics.


----------



## Flatburns (25. Mai 2009)

@-=DasBo=-
Ich würde immernoch zum 516 tendieren.
-Absenkbare Gabel ab Werk
-XT/SLX sinvoll ab Werk
-generell bessere bzw. Marken Anbauteile
-Bike bliebe im Originalzustand, Händler muss nix umbauen => Möglicher Rabatt???, weil Umbau sicher er übernehmen würde / er keine ausgebauten Teile weiterverkaufen muss

-Die Farbe vom 316fand ich im Licht ehrlich gesagt etwas komisch, schau es mal im Sonnenlicht nochmals an. (Meine Meinung. Im Laden fand ich's auch super. So Richtung Aubergine, doch im Hellen...)
-Luftfedern sind heutzutage super abgestimmt, meiner Meinung nach macht Stahl erst ab Froggy Sinn.

-XT Laufräder...was sind Erfahrungen im Forum mit den XT-Laufrädern?

MFG
Björn


----------



## -=DasBo=- (25. Mai 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Ich würde immernoch zum 516 tendieren.
> -Absenkbare Gabel ab Werk
> -XT/SLX sinvoll ab Werk
> -generell bessere bzw. Marken Anbauteile



Von der Ausstattung her geb ich dir Recht, da wäre es das 516er



Flatburns schrieb:


> -Bike bliebe im Originalzustand, Händler muss nix umbauen => Möglicher Rabatt???, weil Umbau sicher er übernehmen würde / er keine ausgebauten Teile weiterverkaufen muss



"Rabatt" den bekomm ich ja auch, recht gut sogar.... 



Flatburns schrieb:


> -Die Farbe vom 316fand ich im Licht ehrlich gesagt etwas komisch, schau es mal im Sonnenlicht nochmals an. (Meine Meinung. Im Laden fand ich's auch super. So Richtung Aubergine, doch im Hellen...)



Selbst im hellen hat es mir besser gefallen... 
Was ich halt gut fand bei der Farbe war, das sie so nen kleinen FlipFlop Effekt hat je nach Betrachtungswinkel



Flatburns schrieb:


> -Luftfedern sind heutzutage super abgestimmt, meiner Meinung nach macht Stahl erst ab Froggy Sinn.



Wieso macht es erst ab dem Froggy Sinn....?



Flatburns schrieb:


> -XT Laufräder...was sind Erfahrungen im Forum mit den XT-Laufrädern?



Ehrlich gesagt, hier im Forum keine Ahnung  müsste ich mich erst mal etwas hier einlesen.... 

Laut Aussagen von 2 Mitarbeitern die bei meinem Händler arbeiten und die Laufräder fahren, sind sie bis jetzt ganz zu frieden, ok was noch nichts zu heissen hat...


----------



## LPrider (25. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schnapp dir das Rad und die Rechnung und auf zum Händler! Der macht den Rest.


 
So, war heute beim Händler. Es war wohl falscher Alarm, der sogenannte "Riss" entlang des Tretlagers ist wohl eine "Beschädigung" durch die heruntergefallene Kette. 

Nachdem ich das Vorjahrsmodell recht günstig erhalten habe, würde mich interessieren, was sich am 314er Zesty (2008) am ehesten lohnt zu tunen? Gibts aus eurer Erfahrung ein Teil welches ausgetauscht gehört?

Danke,
LPrider


----------



## idkfa (25. Mai 2009)

hallo,

bin zwischen dem zesty und spicy hin und her gerissen. 
eigentlich möchte ich vernünftig touren damit fahren evtl auch einen AlpenX machen. das spicy wird hierfür nicht so optimal sein oder?

ich möchte aber auch nicht, dass das zesty auseinanderfällt, wenn ich mal etwas "energischer" runterfahr mit kleinen sprüngen etc.

normal komme ich aus dem downhill bereich, habe aber letztes jahr meinen ersten alpenX gemacht und möchte sowas aufjedenfall wiederholen und öfters mal ne tour fahren. Aber wiegesagt es sollte halt etwas halten. möchte nicht gerade "zimperlich" mit dem teil umgehen.

zu welchem würdet ihr mir eher raten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (25. Mai 2009)

denn das froggy und einfach morgens ein paar körner mehr picken...


spaß aber du beantwortest dir die frage eigentlich schon selbst: SPICY


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2009)

Eben. Ist doch auch vom Gewicht her gar kein Problem. Da sind so einige XC bikes anderer Hersteller deutlich schwer oder höchstens gleich schwer...Mußt im bikepark nur aufpassen, dass du mit dem leichten Ding nicht zu weit fliegst! hat am Donnerstag ein Freund von mir in Willingen auch feststellen müssen, als er sein Big Hit gegen das Spicy getauscht hat...


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Mai 2009)

-=DasBo=- schrieb:


> ...hab ich nochmals bei Shimano und Paul Lange mir die Datenblätter angesehen und folgende Breite gefunden
> "Felgenbreite 26,4mm" also ich denke mal es kommt schon hin mit 21mm innerer Felgenbreite...



Tatsache, die Felgen im aktuellen Modell wurden verbreitert. Dann passt ja alles wieder. 

Was das Bike angeht: Nach Farbe auswählen, das 316 kannst du doch bei dem Preisvorteil locker nach deinen Wünschen umbauen. 
Für meinen Geschmack: SLX kurbel, XT Schalthebel, 200er Bremsscheibe vorn, Stahlfedergabel (!), also Lyrik U-turn oder Vanilla RLC, Luftdämpfer würde ich drin lassen.
Die Talas war mir zu unsensibel, kein Vergleich mit einer Stahlfeder.


----------



## Beckinio (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Zesty 514 (2009) und habe mir überlegt einen zusätzliche Laufradsatz zu kaufen, da ich auch zur Firma mit dem Bike fahren möchte. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel ich dafür ca. ausgeben muss und was für Komponenten man empfehlen kann. Möchte da eigentlich so wenig wie möglich für ausgeben. Eben nur für die Strasse.


----------



## idkfa (26. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Eben. Ist doch auch vom Gewicht her gar kein Problem. Da sind so einige XC bikes anderer Hersteller deutlich schwer oder höchstens gleich schwer...Mußt im bikepark nur aufpassen, dass du mit dem leichten Ding nicht zu weit fliegst! hat am Donnerstag ein Freund von mir in Willingen auch feststellen müssen, als er sein Big Hit gegen das Spicy getauscht hat...



Ja aber komm ich mit nem spicy auch über die Alpen? Tour ist eher eine einsteiger tour:
6 Tage 10000hm und 380km

schließlich hab ich auch noch nen rucksack mit einigen Kilos aufm rücken! 
ich will mit dem rad auch nicht in bikepark nur einfach auf singeltrails es etwas "krachen" lassen wenns geht. mehr nicht


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf das Spicy und deine Fitness an  Das 916er ist ja ein ungemeines Leichtgewicht.
Mein Favorit wäre allerdings das 516er und damit würde ich auch über die Alpen. Aber da soll mein Pro Race 200 auch genügen *g*


----------



## idkfa (26. Mai 2009)

ich denk eben auch dass ich beim spicy dann das rad mit der topausstattung bräuchte. was mir aber echt zu teuer ist!

denk das zesty wäre echt besser wenns kaputt geht gehts halt kaputt. 

wenns halt bergab etwas wurzeliger wird will ich einfach nicht drüber eiern sondern schnell runterfahren das sollte es schon aushalten oder?


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2009)

idkfa schrieb:


> Ja aber komm ich mit nem spicy auch über die Alpen? Tour ist eher eine einsteiger tour:
> 6 Tage 10000hm und 380km


 
Ich bin mit meinem modifizierten Spicy 316 bestens über die Alpen gekommen...

Modifiziert heißt: 3. Kettenblatt gegen Rockring getauscht, Kettenführung und 2.5er Maxxis Minion DH, CB5050XX Pedale.

Das Bike ist also eher schwerer geworden... Und die Tour war mit 400km und 11000Hm vergleichbar mit deiner... Also mach dir mal kein Stress, du fährst eine Alpenüberquerung und keine TransAlp Challenge wo es um Sekunden und Minuten geht.


----------



## idkfa (26. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem modifizierten Spicy 316 bestens über die Alpen gekommen...
> 
> Modifiziert heißt: 3. Kettenblatt gegen Rockring getauscht, Kettenführung und 2.5er Maxxis Minion DH, CB5050XX Pedale.
> 
> Das Bike ist also eher schwerer geworden... Und die Tour war mit 400km und 11000Hm vergleichbar mit deiner... Also mach dir mal kein Stress, du fährst eine Alpenüberquerung und keine TransAlp Challenge wo es um Sekunden und Minuten geht.



klar hast du recht. aber ich will auch nicht ständig hinterherfahren oder absolut außer atem sein und die anderen anfangen erst an. bin da wirklich sehr skeptisch

ich seh schon die entscheidung kann mir keiner abnehmen.

aber danke für die antworten. sind schon sehr hilffrei


ach hab gerade in deinen fotoalben obersdorf Riva geguckt. da kommt mir einiges bekannt vor


----------



## gp5028 (26. Mai 2009)

idkfa schrieb:


> klar hast du recht. aber ich will auch nicht ständig hinterherfahren oder absolut außer atem sein und die anderen anfangen erst an. bin da wirklich sehr skeptisch
> 
> ich seh schon die entscheidung kann mir keiner abnehmen.
> 
> ...


Also ich hab mit meinen Spicy 516 auch keine Probleme meinen "leichteren" Mitfahrern zu folgen... aber wie Du schon sagst... entscheiden musste selbst... würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal beide Bikes antesten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Mach doch einfach mal ne Probefahrt. Da merkst du sofort, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## idkfa (27. Mai 2009)

hab ich gemacht.

spicy hat zuviel für meinen geschmack.

hab mich jetzt das zesty 514 in gr. M entschieden


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2009)

Frage an die Spezialisten unter euch:

Lässt sich in das 2008er Spicy eine Gabel mit 180mm Federweg einbauen oder passt dann in Sachen Geometrie gar nichts mehr?? 
Ich denke dabei an etwas wie z.B. Marzocchi 66, RockShox Domain oder ähnliches...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Das lass mal lieber. Die Karre baut dann sowas von hoch, dass ein völligst eieriges Fahrverhalten bekommst. Das sind ja auch über 10% mehr Weg. Manchmal ist weniger mehr. Bad Idea!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Frage an die Spezialisten unter euch:
> 
> Lässt sich in das 2008er Spicy eine Gabel mit 180mm Federweg einbauen oder passt dann in Sachen Geometrie gar nichts mehr??
> Ich denke dabei an etwas wie z.B. Marzocchi 66, RockShox Domain oder ähnliches...



selbe Idee habe ich auch immer mal wieder 

also eine "nicht travelbare" GAbel ist schwachsin - siehe Kommentar von Papa, einzige sinnvolle für mich wäre ne 66 ATA ( soll aber nicht so gut funktionieren vom ATA System her ) oder ne 2007er ETA ( funktz 1a aber gibts nirgends mehr  ) 

greets


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Und bergauffahren wird damit erst so richtig super...So wenig, wie du da den Boden berührst, brauchst du wenigstens nie wieder nen Vorderradreifen kaufen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und bergauffahren wird damit erst so richtig super...So wenig, wie du da den Boden berührst, brauchst du wenigstens nie wieder nen Vorderradreifen kaufen...


 

Ok, danke für die Info, wenngleich ich auf eine Aussage wie "Na klar geht das! Plug in and have fun! " gehofft habe...


----------



## Beckinio (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe da nochmal ne Frage bezüglich Fahrradträger und dem Zesty. Ich habe einen Träger von Thule welcher einen Arm für das Unterrohr zum Befestigen hat. Nun sind die Alurahmen ja nicht mehr so Dickwandig und ich habe auch schonmal gehört, dass wenn man sein Bike damit festklemmt, schonmal zu Beulen kommen kann. Weiß jemand darüber näheres? Kann es dazu kommen und wenn JA, kennt einer einen Fahrradtäger für die Sattelstütze?


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2009)

@[email protected] Ich habe ebenfalls den Thuleträger und bis jetzt noch keinen Rahmen (auch nicht mein Spicy) damit zerquetscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (27. Mai 2009)

Ist das Spicy nicht schwerer und ggf. der Rahmen dickwandiger.Keine Ahnung, aber mein Händler teilte mir das mit diesen Problemen mit. Bin da nur vorsichtig und wollte nach Euren Erfahrungen fragen. Danke _jazzman_


----------



## S1las (27. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Ist das Spicy nicht schwerer und ggf. der Rahmen dickwandiger.Keine Ahnung, aber mein Händler teilte mir das mit diesen Problemen mit. Bin da nur vorsichtig und wollte nach Euren Erfahrungen fragen. Danke _jazzman_



Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Fahrradtrager von meinem Kumpel


----------



## B3ppo (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Zesty und einen Fahrradträger von Thule für die AHK. Da ist bisher nix passiert, durch die hydrogeformten Rohre sind die auf den Druck bestimmt auch nicht so anfällig wie runde Rohre.


----------



## Asha'man (27. Mai 2009)

MontBlanc Discovery und Barracuda. Beide keine Probleme mit dem Zesty. Ersterer trägt auch das Froschy.

@Papa: Waren Do vormittag in Willingen. Die Mädels wollten aber partout nicht auf besseres Wetter warten.  Haben dann in WBerg den ContiTrack gerockt. Sehr geil mit dem Froggy, wenn man hört, wie die Reifen sich in den Boden graben. 
Freitag dann Willingen. Sehr geile FR Strecke. Leider ohne Tempo in ner harmlosen Kurve ausgerutscht...Zeigefinger Mittelglied zweimal gebrochen...4-6 Wochen Gips ... ich halts nicht aus ohne Biken.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und bergauffahren wird damit erst so richtig super...So wenig, wie du da den Boden berührst, brauchst du wenigstens nie wieder nen Vorderradreifen kaufen...



ETA und ATA das man sie runter drehen / schrauben kann auf 160mm, dann passt die Geo wieder, und bei Bedarf halt die 180mm ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> MontBlanc Discovery und Barracuda. Beide keine Probleme mit dem Zesty. Ersterer trägt auch das Froschy.
> 
> @Papa: Waren Do vormittag in Willingen. Die Mädels wollten aber partout nicht auf besseres Wetter warten.  Haben dann in WBerg den ContiTrack gerockt. Sehr geil mit dem Froggy, wenn man hört, wie die Reifen sich in den Boden graben.
> Freitag dann Willingen. Sehr geile FR Strecke. Leider ohne Tempo in ner harmlosen Kurve ausgerutscht...Zeigefinger Mittelglied zweimal gebrochen...4-6 Wochen Gips ... ich halts nicht aus ohne Biken.



Und dabei ist das wetter ab 12 Uhr sowas von geil gewesen!!! Und das mit deinen greifern ist ja wohl völligst daneben. Welche Hand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Zesty und einen Fahrradträger von Thule für die AHK. Da ist bisher nix passiert, durch die hydrogeformten Rohre sind die auf den Druck bestimmt auch nicht so anfällig wie runde Rohre.



Die Hydrorohre sind sogar noch anfälliger gegen Druck von außen als runde Rohre. Zieh die Klemmen bloß nicht zu stark an!


----------



## Asha'man (27. Mai 2009)

ICH wollte auch unbedingt in Willingen bleiben. Zumal wir so fast 70km für nix gefahren sind.  Und ich wollte doch den Papa mal wieder sehen.

Rechte Hand...bin aber Linkshänder...also temporär...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> ICH wollte auch unbedingt in Willingen bleiben. Zumal wir so fast 70km für nix gefahren sind.  Und ich wollte doch den Papa mal wieder sehen.
> 
> Rechte Hand...bin aber Linkshänder...also temporär...



is also nur die Hinterradbremse...die braucht eh keiner...haste Spaßverbot vom Onkel Doktor?


----------



## Asha'man (27. Mai 2009)

6 Wochen Gips...hab verhandelt und nach 4 Wochen wird geröntgt. 

Bin übrigens 1h das 901 mit Totem und 200mm hinten (DHX Air) ne Stunde auf dem Contitrack und Übungsparcour probegefahren. Geht auch extrem gut das Ding. Fahrwerk auf dem Contitrack konstant unterfordert (wie auch das vom Froggy). Sind halt nur Tables mit sauberen Landungen und Anliegerkurven. Extrem leicht für den Federweg. Bergauf sitze ich auf dem Froggy aber deutlich besser. Auf dem Conti komme ich mit dem Froggy auch besser klar, liegt aber daran, dass ich damit viele 100km abgespult habe. Interessant wäre ein Vergleich auf der DH Strecke. Bin ein bischen gedroppt mit beiden Rädern. Aber nur das kleine 1m Ding auf dem Übungsparcour. Sauber auf dem Vorderrad gelandet schlucken beide Räder die Landung locker weg.

Fazit: Datt 901 wäre auch was für Papas Sohn, aber das Froschy tut genauso. Auf dem DH hätten sich die Unterschiede wohl offenbart.

Btw. kennt jemand den Amateur Fahrer mit Doppelbrücke am Froggy, der in WB unterwegs war?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Das DH ist dann wohl wirklich eine ganz andere Liga...


----------



## hopfer (27. Mai 2009)

Das 901 bügelt nicht schlecht aber was mich gestört hat war das es sich sehr Träge angefühlt hat.
ganz im Gegensatz dazu das Froggy, kommt mir manchmal fast vor als ob ich auf einem Race DH sitzen würde.

mfg Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Das Froggy ist ja auch schon oft, wenn auch etwas modifiziert, in DH Rennen gesehen worden. Oder aber auch in diversen Megavalanche Rennen. Ist für mich auch zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau geworden...Bin gespannt, wie die Jungs und Mädels bei Lapierre das zum Baujahr 2010 toppen wollen. Vielleicht krieg ich ja morgen was raus ;-)))))


----------



## pecht (27. Mai 2009)

bitte ich will es gar nicht wissen...ob die das toppen können


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2009)

Naja, es wird ja sowieso nur in den oberen Bereichen was neues geben.


----------



## jz445 (28. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Froggy ist ja auch schon oft, wenn auch etwas modifiziert, in DH Rennen gesehen worden. Oder aber auch in diversen Megavalanche Rennen. Ist für mich auch zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau geworden...Bin gespannt, wie die Jungs und Mädels bei Lapierre das zum Baujahr 2010 toppen wollen. Vielleicht krieg ich ja morgen was raus ;-)))))



Das finde ich ziemlich interessant; ich frage mich ob Lapierre bei der Van am 518er Froggy bleibt.

Bekommt man denn überhaupt noch ein 518er aus diesem Baujahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (28. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Hydrorohre sind sogar noch anfälliger gegen Druck von außen als runde Rohre. Zieh die Klemmen bloß nicht zu stark an!



Das war mir auch so bekannt, deshalb werde ich sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Mai 2009)

jz445 schrieb:


> Das finde ich ziemlich interessant; ich frage mich ob Lapierre bei der Van am 518er Froggy bleibt.
> 
> Bekommt man denn überhaupt noch ein 518er aus diesem Baujahr?



Die 48er sind ausverkauft. Und lange dauerts mit den 43ern auch nicht mehr. Wir waren feige und haben ein bischen gebunkert...


----------



## Asha'man (28. Mai 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das DH ist dann wohl wirklich eine ganz andere Liga...



Ich meinte auf der DH Strecke. Auf dem ContiTrack und Übungsparcour sind beide Fahrwerke unterfordert. Auch beim überspringen des 4m Tables ist die Landung butterweich. Dafür reicht ein Hardtail.


----------



## Nowide (28. Mai 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> ...4-6 Wochen Gips ... ich halts nicht aus ohne Biken.




Hi Ashaman  für solche fälle such ich schon seit längerem soetwas...








Grüße und gute Besserung
n.


----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2009)

Am Gardasee hiess es......

-das der Froggy rahmen für 2010 beibehalten wird.
-das auch weiterhin die Fox Van bleibt, weil sie ein leichteres Handlich ermöglicht wegen des geringen Gewichts.

mfg Peter


----------



## skatmann (28. Mai 2009)

Hei 
Kennt einer die Anzugsmomente für das Spicy, um den Dämpfer wechseln zu können (Befestigungsschrauben an der Wippe und am Rahmen). Oder wie immer handwarm?
Schraubensicherungslack?
Ich finde keine Werte.

MfG Stefan


----------



## clumsy (30. Mai 2009)

Bin heute das Zesty Probe gefahren...die Lenkung ist ja wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Durch den flachen Lenkwinkel wehrt sich das Rad erst gegen das Einlenken, dann fällts fast von alleine in die Lenkrichtung. Recht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ansonsten aber ein nettes Radl.


----------



## Nowide (30. Mai 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein Zesty 514 (2009) und habe mir überlegt einen zusätzliche Laufradsatz zu kaufen, da ich auch zur Firma mit dem Bike fahren möchte. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel ich dafür ca. ausgeben muss und was für Komponenten man empfehlen kann. Möchte da eigentlich so wenig wie möglich für ausgeben. Eben nur für die Strasse.



Hi Beckinio,
darauf hat keiner geantwortet, hast Du dazu schon etwas erfahren, find ich auch nicht schlecht, aber ob man das tut, ständig die Räder wechseln ist sehr fraglich.  Grüße n.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Mai 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> Hi Beckinio,
> darauf hat keiner geantwortet, hast Du dazu schon etwas erfahren, find ich auch nicht schlecht, aber ob man das tut, ständig die Räder wechseln ist sehr fraglich.  Grüße n.



Das ist echt auf dauer ziemlich ätzend, zumal du alle Nase lang die Bremssättel neu ausrichten mußt. Es gibt zwar von Syntace Adapter dafür, aber trotzdem nervt das. Ein einfacher LRS kostet so um  100,-. mavic Crossride gibts für 180,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2009)

Alles halb so wild. Ich fahr schon seit Jahren auf jedem Bike 2 LRS. Einen mit guten Reifen für schlechtes Wetter, und einen mit halb abgefahreren Reifen , die zu schade zum Wegschmeissen, aber zu schlecht für Matsche sind. Die Scheiben Ausrichten ist mit den Syntace Shims kein Problem. Funktioniert aber nur mit IS2000 Scheibenaufnahmen. Wenn die Scheiben einmal ausgerichtet sind kann man die Räder wechseln wie in der Formel 1.
Die Ritzel hinten sind eher das Problem. Wenn die Ritzel unterschiedlich verschlissten sind, dann kann man mit einem der Hinterräder schon mal das Probleme bekommt das die Kette springt.


----------



## Jockelmatz (31. Mai 2009)

clumsy schrieb:


> Bin heute das Zesty Probe gefahren...die Lenkung ist ja wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Durch den flachen Lenkwinkel wehrt sich das Rad erst gegen das Einlenken, dann fällts fast von alleine in die Lenkrichtung. Recht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ansonsten aber ein nettes Radl.



Genau mein Eindruck.  Man gewöhnt sich zwar schnell dran, aber richtig Sinn macht der Lenkwinkel für mich nicht. Bei ein, zwei Grad mehr würde das Rad nämlich immernoch gut geradeaus laufen und hätte eine viel grössere Wendigkeit


----------



## maxxmaxx (31. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich mein ich hätte irgendwo in diesem Fred mal was zu der Kinderkrankheit vom Spicy gelesen, nämlich das man ein Knacken, was aus Richtung Dämpfer, Kurbel kommt, hört. Ich hab nämlich auch jetzt dieses Knacken, es ist nicht sehr laut, aber ich denke dass dort etwas nicht stimmen kann. Man hört es beim fahren, wenn man ein bisschen wippt( auch wenn das Spicy sehr wippfrei ist, manchmal wippt es trotzdem minimal).
Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat.

Gruß Max


----------



## S1las (31. Mai 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich mein ich hätte irgendwo in diesem Fred mal was zu der Kinderkrankheit vom Spicy gelesen, nämlich das man ein Knacken, was aus Richtung Dämpfer, Kurbel kommt, hört. Ich hab nämlich auch jetzt dieses Knacken, es ist nicht sehr laut, aber ich denke dass dort etwas nicht stimmen kann. Man hört es beim fahren, wenn man ein bisschen wippt( auch wenn das Spicy sehr wippfrei ist, manchmal wippt es trotzdem minimal).
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat.
> 
> Gruß Max



Manchmal sind es auch nur die Schrauben von der Sattelstuetze, die sich gelockert haben. Einfach mal festdrehen vllt. hilfts.


----------



## Cubereaction (31. Mai 2009)

Also das Knacken kann ich auch bestätigen, war bei mir ähnlich...lag auch an der Sattelstütze...das anziehen hat bei mir jedenfalls geholfen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Mai 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich mein ich hätte irgendwo in diesem Fred mal was zu der Kinderkrankheit vom Spicy gelesen, nämlich das man ein Knacken, was aus Richtung Dämpfer, Kurbel kommt, hört. Ich hab nämlich auch jetzt dieses Knacken, es ist nicht sehr laut, aber ich denke dass dort etwas nicht stimmen kann. Man hört es beim fahren, wenn man ein bisschen wippt( auch wenn das Spicy sehr wippfrei ist, manchmal wippt es trotzdem minimal).
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat.
> 
> Gruß Max



Bei mir (zwar kein Spicy, aber egal) lag es immer an der Sattelstütze. Ein wenig Fett drauf und schon war Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (31. Mai 2009)

also ich war heute mal wieder ein bißchen bergab unterwegs (mit 518) und was mir immer noch auffällt ist, das die fox nicht den ganzen federweg nutzt und meiner meinung nach nicht mit der performance des hinterbaus mithalten kann. jemand erfahrungen mit dem 36van problem oder sogar ne lösung? am einfahren kann es eigentlich nicht leigen hab schon ein paar km auf der uhr.
evtl. muss doch ne bos her...


----------



## maxl111 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei, mir ein Froggy unter 15 kg aufzubauen. Da ich noch einen Fox DHX aus meinem Ghost Northshore mit 240 mm Einbaulänge habe, möchte ich jetzt gerne wissen, ob der Rahmen vom 718 baugleich ist wie der des Komplettbike 318 ( natürlich abgesehen vom Dämpfer ).

Danke sg Hannes


----------



## hopfer (1. Juni 2009)

Der rahmen ist Baugleich.

Unter 15kg ist nicht sonderlich schwer bei dem Rahmengewicht.
Ich Müsste nur meinen vr Reifen gegen eine RQ Tauschen; meine Saint Kurbel in eine XT und die Gabel gegen ein Fox Van und schon wiegt mein Froggy nur noch 14,8kg

Mit einer Totem Coil wäre das Ganze dann schon eher eine Herausforderung.

mfg Peter


----------



## lugggas (1. Juni 2009)

Schwer ists nicht, aber macht das noch Sinn? Moment ich hab da ja noch ein paar racing ralph rumliegen, und der duraflite carbon sollte auch gut kommen


----------



## hopfer (1. Juni 2009)

sinnvoll geht's mit einer 36.
mit einer Totem gibt es ganz sicher Kompromisse bei den Reifen.


----------



## lugggas (1. Juni 2009)

also ich möchte nicht die 36 drin haben, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## maxl111 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Danke!

Gabel wird bei mir entweder meine vorhanden 888 SL ATA, welche nach einem Werkstuning seit März 2008 sensationell funktioniert oder eine 66 ATA von 2008. Damit ich an der Front also auch mind. 18 cm habe.

Also ein Froggy mit 14,8 wäre doch ne Ansage.

Ich werde das Rad als Abfahrtsorientiertes Enduro verwenden. Also auch mal 2 - 3 Stunden bergauf Radeln sind angesagt.

sg Hannes


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juni 2009)

Die 36er Van funktioniert super. Kein Vergleich zur Talas. Ich nutze auch den gesamten Federweg bis auf den letzten mm und hatte trotzdem noch nie einen Durchschlag. Ich vermisse nix, warte aber immer noch auf einen direkten Vergleich im Froggy mit N'dee oder Totem.
Der größte Vorteil/Unterschied den ich erwarte ist die höhere Steifigkeit und weniger die 2 cm mehr Federweg. Auch wenn das die Zeitschriften anders sehen mögen.

Bei OST macht es übrigens immer Sinn den Hinterbau etwas straffer und mit nicht zu viel Zugstufendämpfung zu fahren. Sonst rauscht er schnell durch den Federweg bis zur Endprogression. Das fühlt sich auch nicht toll an. Habe ich sowohl am Zesty, als auch am Froggy.

Und noch was anderes:
Hier ein SlowMo Video mit der Cam vom Arbeitskollegen in WBerg gemacht. Übungsparcour. Hab geübt mit dem VR zuerst zu landen. 300frames/s. Man kann den Kram noch deutlich langsamer und immer noch Ruckelfrei abspielen. Ganz witzig.


----------



## S1las (1. Juni 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Also mit 180mm FW stell ich mir 2-3 Stunden bergauf (keine Ahnung wie viel Prozent Steigung das sind) nicht mehr wirklich spassig vor, ausser man kann die Gabel absenken .
Hol dir lieber ein Enduro (siehe Spicy), wenns auch mal bergauf gehen soll. Auch wenn ich von vielen in diesem Thread schon gehoert habe, dass das Froggy kaum wippt, wenn man bergauf faehrt, glaub ich kaum das hier die Rede von 2-3 Stunden war . 

Oder du faehrst das Froggy mit 160mm. Wurde anfangs von LP auch empfohlen um das "Maximum" an Fahrspaß aus dem Froggy raukitzeln zu können. Liegt im Endeffekt bei dir, aber wenn es 160mm werden kannst du dir genauso das Spicy holen. Das macht auch viel Bloedsinn mit ^^".

Mfg Andi


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> also ich war heute mal wieder ein bißchen bergab unterwegs (mit 518) und was mir immer noch auffällt ist, das die fox nicht den ganzen federweg nutzt und meiner meinung nach nicht mit der performance des hinterbaus mithalten kann. jemand erfahrungen mit dem 36van problem oder sogar ne lösung? am einfahren kann es eigentlich nicht leigen hab schon ein paar km auf der uhr.
> evtl. muss doch ne bos her...



Das ist ein Problem, dass hier im Fred schon öfter aufgetaucht ist. Liegt zumeist an einem zu leichten Fahrer, was zu einer extrem langen Einfahrzeit liegt. Was wiegst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

servus papa... war eben aufm feldberg und bin zum warm up mal ein paar fesltreppen gefahren und siehe da nach der treppe hat die gabel komplett angesprochen. irgendwie braucht die ne warmup-phase!?! jedenfalls war der anschl. trail / downhill unter vollast mit kleineren drops und sprüngen kein thema konnte einem demo9 problemlos folgen... denke das sie jetzt ihre einfahrzeit überwunden hat. 
achso wiege kampfbereit ca. 98kg....


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2009)

Na siehste 
Das Problem haben auch eigentlich eher leichte Fahrer unter 80 kg...


----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

also noch mal das froggy geht auch über 2-3 Stunden bergauf...kein thema. wie ich bereits schon mehr mals geschrieben habe touren zw. 30 und 50km mit 450 bis 800hm sind machbar. und wenn man bein runnerfahren sicher gehen will spaß zu haben dann FROGGY


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2009)

Brauchst mich nicht überzeugen. Hab schon eins! Und nach über 10 jahren ist mein Froggy das erste Rad, dass ich NICHT nach der Saison verkaufen werde.


----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

@papa das ich dich nicht überzeugen muss is klar... du hast ja schließlich mich überzeugt


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2009)

siiiiiiiiiiehstä...


----------



## Flatburns (1. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> servus papa... war eben aufm feldberg und bin zum warm up mal ein paar fesltreppen gefahren und siehe da nach der treppe hat die gabel komplett angesprochen. irgendwie braucht die ne warmup-phase!?! jedenfalls war der anschl. trail / downhill unter vollast mit kleineren drops und sprüngen kein thema konnte einem demo9 problemlos folgen... denke das sie jetzt ihre einfahrzeit überwunden hat.
> achso wiege kampfbereit ca. 98kg....



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich das 518 mit 36er Van fahre und selbst mit meinen 75Kg voll zufrieden bin, mit dem Ansprechverhalten und der Federwegsausnutzung.
Kommt halt immer auf's Gelände an. Von mir zum Bäcker nutz ich auch keinen vollen Federweg ;-)


----------



## maxl111 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

also da ich auch an die 98 kg Kampfgewicht habe, werde ich damit wohl keine Probleme haben.

Ein Spicey möchte ich deshalb nicht, weil ich gestern ein Remedy 8 gefahren bin ( ging sehr gut ) aber eindeutig zu wenig performance am Hinterbau und auch die Lyrik kann meiner 888 ATA nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. Ich bin bisher ein modifiziertes Ghost Northshore Eingelnker mit 16 - 20 cm Federweg am Hinterrad mit Fox DHX Air 5.0 und ATA 888 16 - 20 cm gefahren mit 15,00 kg. 

Die schwierigste Frage wird die Gabel. 66 ATA, RS Totem solo air oder 2 step air, meine 888 ATA behalten,... ??

Fährt schon jemand eine Doppelbrückengabel im Froggy?

sg Hannes


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also da ich auch an die 98 kg Kampfgewicht habe, werde ich damit wohl keine Probleme haben.
> 
> ...



Hab ich selber noch nicht drin gehabt, weil ich mit meiner BOS N´dee mehr als glücklich bin. Aber gesehen hab ich das schon ein paar mal. Eins der ersten Megavalanchebikes von Vouilloz war ein Froggy mit ner Doppelbrücke. Ist wohl Geschmackssache. Aber der Rahmen läßt es von seiner Konstruktion her auf jeden Fall zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (2. Juni 2009)

Totem Coil ...


----------



## o_0 (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist hier vielleicht die Falsche Runde, da es bisher ja nur lob gibt. Aber will hier jemand zufällig sein Spicy 516 oder 916 (bevorzugt) in L aus der Saison 2008 verkaufen.
ich hätte starkes Interesse!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (2. Juni 2009)

hallo leute,

ahbe mir ja vor 3 wochen erst ein zesty 314 zugelegt und überlege ob ich mich nu ärgern soll, weil ich nicht das spicy genommen habe.

wollte ja was im allmountainbereich. also was stabiles und noch tourentaugliches.
dachte das zesty wäre dafür perfekt, aber würde auch gerne mal in nen kleinen bikepark und da ist das zesty dann viell überfordert oder?!?

wie siehts denn mit der tourentauglichkeit des spicys aus?!? vorallem bergauf, wegen dem großen federweg?!? und dem mehrgewicht zum zesty.
tja jetzt muss ich dann nur noch mein fast nagelneues zesty loswerden


----------



## pecht (2. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht wie oft diese fragen schon beantwortet wurden?!?!


----------



## pecht (2. Juni 2009)

mal wieder zurück zum thema froggy und doppelbrücke. hat jemand mal ein bild ich kann keins finden


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2009)

@ papa mitternacht ^^ :  welche Reifenbreite is das maximale im 316er Spicy mit den Mavics? kalr baut jeder Reifen wieder anders aber wäre schön wenn du annäherungswerte hast ... wirds in der fox enger oder im Rahmen?


Danke & LG

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer8 (2. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> mal wieder zurück zum thema froggy und doppelbrücke. hat jemand mal ein bild ich kann keins finden




Hallo pecht,

schaust du hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/250718

nicht so schlecht wie ich finde


----------



## pecht (2. Juni 2009)

ah ja danke das hab ich gesehen aber nicht registriert das es eins mit doppelbrücke is. und da hab ich es gar nicht erst vergrößert angeschaut


----------



## MiLi (3. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> also noch mal das froggy geht auch über 2-3 Stunden bergauf...kein thema. wie ich bereits schon mehr mals geschrieben habe touren zw. 30 und 50km mit 450 bis 800hm sind machbar. und wenn man bein runnerfahren sicher gehen will spaß zu haben dann FROGGY



Ich planiere jetzt mit Froggy 318 ein MTB Marathon mitzumachen. es sind ungefahr 70km un 2200hm. ich bin das schon zweimal mit Ghost Northshore ohne grosse Problem gefahren. es gibt auch nicht so viel unterschied zwischen NS und Froggy weil ich auch am Froggy ETA (66 rc2) system habe. 

Aber reifen sind dicker geworden, weil ich fahre jetzt mit 2.5 Minions 2Ply  das habe ich aber schon getestet und es lauft Super.

Heute habe ich noch Sattel getauscht weil Original Syncros Sattel sehr unbequem ist. ich habe jetzt WTB Vigo Pro. diese Sattel ist aber echt Hammer  

ich hoffe dieses Jahr ein bisschen Zeit gutmachen zu konnen


----------



## pecht (3. Juni 2009)

no comment


----------



## S1las (3. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> mal wieder zurück zum thema froggy und doppelbrücke. hat jemand mal ein bild ich kann keins finden



Die Frage hatten wir aber auch schon ein paar mal 



			
				MiLi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich planiere jetzt mit Froggy 318 ein MTB Marathon mitzumachen. es sind ungefahr 70km un 2200hm. ich bin das schon zweimal mit Ghost Northshore ohne grosse Problem gefahren. es gibt auch nicht so viel unterschied zwischen NS und Froggy weil ich auch am Froggy ETA (66 rc2) system habe.
> 
> Aber reifen sind dicker geworden, weil ich fahre jetzt mit 2.5 Minions 2Ply
> 
> ...



Und ich hab noch nicht mal Lust mit meinem Spicy an einem Marathon teilzunehmen xDDDDDDD. Wie viel wiegt das Ding denn in 318er Version (16-17kg?)?
Also fuer mich waers nichts ;p


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Juni 2009)

Warum nicht mal mit nem Demo den Giro d'Italia mitrollen? 

Aber bitte nur mit 2ply, Downhillschäuchen und ner schön klebrigen Mischung, damit man auch ordentlich Grip hat...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Ich planiere jetzt mit Froggy 318 ein MTB Marathon mitzumachen. es sind ungefahr 70km un 2200hm. ich bin das schon zweimal mit Ghost Northshore ohne grosse Problem gefahren. es gibt auch nicht so viel unterschied zwischen NS und Froggy weil ich auch am Froggy ETA (66 rc2) system habe.
> 
> Aber reifen sind dicker geworden, weil ich fahre jetzt mit 2.5 Minions 2Ply  das habe ich aber schon getestet und es lauft Super.
> 
> ...


Hast du Geschwüre an den Beinen? Oder sind das noch Muskeln?
Rollen tut der Minion wirklich gut. Aber zwischen 1,1 und 1,2 kg ohne Schlauch. Mein Froggy wiegt mit Totm Solo Air, den Reifen und entsprechenden Schäuchen 17,6 kg. Mit 2,35'' FA und normalen Schläuchen sind es relativ genau 16 kg.
1000 Hm den Berg hoch, wenn die entsprechende Abfahrt wartet, aber einen Maraton? Und wenns anfängt Spass zu machen, dann wird in den Abfahrten wieder geschoben weil sich keiner traut die Hardtails rollen zu lassen.


----------



## pecht (3. Juni 2009)

@freizeit-biker sag er mal is er denn zufrieden mit der totem solo air in seinem froggy?
bin am überlegen ob ich nich die fox rausschmeisse....und was reinbastel was 180mm hat und evtl. genauso oder noch besser anspricht und funzt...


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
das Knacksen kommt leider nicht von der Sattelklemme.
Ich hab iwas mit einer Schraube vom Hinterbau im Kopf, aber ich finde, dass das Knacksen nicht von dort kommt. Manchmal denke ich es kommt von vorne, aus Richtung Lenker, und Dämpfer manchmal eher vom Tretlager.
Weiß noch jemand Rat?

Gruß Max


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das Knacksen kommt leider nicht von der Sattelklemme.
> Ich hab iwas mit einer Schraube vom Hinterbau im Kopf, aber ich finde, dass das Knacksen nicht von dort kommt. Manchmal denke ich es kommt von vorne, aus Richtung Lenker, und Dämpfer manchmal eher vom Tretlager.
> Weiß noch jemand Rat?
> ...



LAss mal deine Kompletten LAger nachschauen ... hatte ich anfänglich auch, dann stellte sich heraus das Lapierre 2 Lager nicht geschmiert hatte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> @freizeit-biker sag er mal is er denn zufrieden mit der totem solo air in seinem froggy?
> bin am überlegen ob ich nich die fox rausschmeisse....und was reinbastel was 180mm hat und evtl. genauso oder noch besser anspricht und funzt...


Ja, er ist bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Solo Air. Ist aber noch keine 500 km gelaufen. Ob noch was Richtung der Krankheiten von Früher (Knacken der Gabelkrone etc.) kommt kann ich nicht sagen. Das Ansprechverhalten ist Klasse. Ich hab mich bewusst für die Solo Air entschieden da Sie je nach Gelände besser anpassen kann als die Coil Variante. 
Zum Bergauffahren wird die Gabel mit eienem Spannband auf 120 mm "getravelt" und dann gehts auch "gut" bergauf.
Der Rahmen neigt aber auch ohne Traveln in steilen Passagen sehr spät dazu vorne abzuheben. Da ist bei mir meistens die Kondition der begrenzende Faktor.


----------



## Flatburns (3. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ahbe mir ja vor 3 wochen erst ein zesty 314 zugelegt und überlege ob ich mich nu ärgern soll, weil ich nicht das spicy genommen habe.
> 
> ...



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Das Zesty ist stabil und steckt auch gelegentlich nen Bikepark weg. Paß halt bei Sprüngen auf.
Du wirst vermutlich eher an den Anbauteilen merken, dass es nix für den Park ist. Bei meinem X-Control finde ich z.B. die Lenker- Vorbau- Combi etwas weich wenn's heftig wird. Und die Teile verschleißen schneller. Unter anderem hab ich nach 2 Jahren meine Gabel verschlissen, oder an der HR Nabe die Bremsscheibenaufnahme angerissen.


----------



## MiLi (3. Juni 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch nicht mal Lust mit meinem Spicy an einem Marathon teilzunehmen xDDDDDDD. Wie viel wiegt das Ding denn in 318er Version (16-17kg?)?
> Also fuer mich waers nichts ;p



Mein Bike wiegt jetzt 18.5kg. 







Ich habe Heute Info gekriegt, dass dieses Jahr Maraton vielleicht langer wird. 100km und 3000hm  ich werde aber trotzdem versuchen und werde fahren so lang wie es gehen wird 

Ich hatte auch Problemen mit Knacken. Bike war schmutzig aber geschmiert. Ich habe dann alles kontrolliert , ursache habe ich aber nicht gefunden. Dann habe ich ganze Bike mit Wasser geputzt und Knacken war sofort Weg.


----------



## Flatburns (3. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Mein Bike wiegt jetzt 18.5kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ich bin zwar auch kein Freund von Geländewägen bei 24h Rennen, aber Hut ab, wenn du nicht als Letzter durch's  Ziel gehst.
Das Froggy ist ja recht antriebseffizient


----------



## Flatburns (3. Juni 2009)

Ach ja noch zum Froggy und Maraton. Meine Freundin nennt es liebevoll "der Panzer"


----------



## erlkoenig81 (3. Juni 2009)

Flatburns schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Das Zesty ist stabil und steckt auch gelegentlich nen Bikepark weg. Paß halt bei Sprüngen auf.
> Du wirst vermutlich eher an den Anbauteilen merken, dass es nix für den Park ist. Bei meinem X-Control finde ich z.B. die Lenker- Vorbau- Combi etwas weich wenn's heftig wird. Und die Teile verschleißen schneller. Unter anderem hab ich nach 2 Jahren meine Gabel verschlissen, oder an der HR Nabe die Bremsscheibenaufnahme angerissen.




ist da auch der unetschied zum spicy?! also an den anbauteilen?! oder ist es im endeffekt bloß das mehr an federweg?!?
weil von der geometrie sehen sich beide ja absolut ähnlich, oder täusche ich mich da?!
weil wenn es bloß um mehr federweg geht, kann man doch im endeffekt auch die dämpfer etwas härter machen, damit sie nicht so schnell durchschlagen, oder?!?
weil großartig drops und doubles springe ich eh nicht.


----------



## Flatburns (3. Juni 2009)

Nee, also Wandstärken und Winkel sind wie auch der Federweg verschieden.
Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass mein X-Control 513, was ja der Vorläufer vom Zesty ist, einiges weggesteckt hat. Zuletzt habe ich nur eben öfters mal Reperaturen gehabt, die ich auf die Beanspruchung zurückführe. (In 2 Jahren: Sattel und Satteltütze nach Sturz, Gabel verschlissen, Steuerlager, Tretlager, 2x Schwingenlager getauscht, Bremsscheibenaufnahme Hinterrad eingerissen, 3 Schaltwerke und 1 Schaltauge zerstört, Reifen und Bremsbeläge diverse Male getauscht.)
Sicherlich ist der Rahmen nicht so haltbar wie bei Spicy oder Froggy, vielleicht ist er bei harter Beanspruchung ja nach 4 Jahren hin? Ich habe mir auch ne kleine Beule geholt, als mir ein Stein ans Unterrohr geflogen ist.
Froggy und Spicy geben halt nur mehr Sicherheit, Haltbarkeit und Spaß.
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr das Froggy gekauft, und muß sagen, es ist viel stabiler und vermittelt mehr Sicherheit in Abfahrten. Man ist schneller, weil es eben alles plattbügelt.
Runterkommen tu ich mit dem X-Control die Abfahrten auch, halt langsamer.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (3. Juni 2009)

mmh ok.
wobei ich immer mehr behauptet hätte, das es aiuch ne verkaufsstrategie ist.
wobei das mit den wandstärken hätte ich nämlich nicht gedacht, allgm unterscheiden sich die teilebeschriebungen kaum.

aber ok, das mit den verschelißteilen kann ich anchvollziehen, frage ist nur, ob das dann beim spicy nicht aufgetreten wäre.
werde es ja auch nihct oft krachen lassen, aber würde halt gerne mal in nen bkepark gehen oder im wald oder in der stadt mal ein paar sprünge nehmen.
sonst bin ich wohl eher tourig unterwegs und dachte das da das zesty der beste kompromis ist, bis ich gehört habe, dass das spicy auch noch gut tourentauglich ist!!

deshalb bin ich gerade ein webig unsicher, eventl nicht ganz die richtige wahl getroffen zu ahben


----------



## svensonn (4. Juni 2009)

@ erlkoenig81

du hast die richtige Wahl getroffen!!!

Du hast ein Lapierre gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

also das ich mit lapierre die richtig wahl getroffen, davon bin ich überzeugt!!
geht jetzt nur darum ob´s das richtige modell ist.

bin gerade das spicy probegefahren und es kam mir schwieriger zu fahren vor!! die breiten groben reifen?!?!?
oder weils auch fast 2 kg schwerer ist?!? und ihr seid sicher, dass das auch gut tourentauglich ist?! wie siehts denn da mit den 160 mm federweg bergauf aus?!?! weil könnte mir nur das 316 leisten und das kann man nicht absenken!

verdammt! habe ein gutes angebot für das spicy 316 und nu bin völlig unentschieden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Juni 2009)

@Erlkö[email protected]
Ich hab ein 316 und bin damit ohne Probleme eine Alpenüberquerung mit 11000hm gefahren. Absenkung der Gabel hab ich nicht vermisst... Wenn du fröhlich pfeifend im Sitzen das Rabbijoch raufkurbeln willst, ist eine Absenkung vielleicht ganz praktisch, aber sonst geht das Spicy auch ohne Absenkung sehr gut bergauf... 

Aber wenn es sich nach deinem Empfinden "schwieriger fahren lässt" und du dich nicht drauf wohl fühlst, wieso willst dann ein Spicy?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Erlkö[email protected]
> Ich hab ein 316 und bin damit ohne Probleme eine Alpenüberquerung mit 11000hm gefahren. Absenkung der Gabel hab ich nicht vermisst... Wenn du fröhlich pfeifend im Sitzen das Rabbijoch raufkurbeln willst, ist eine Absenkung vielleicht ganz praktisch, aber sonst geht das Spicy auch ohne Absenkung sehr gut bergauf...
> 
> Aber wenn es sich nach deinem Empfinden "schwieriger fahren lässt" und du dich nicht drauf wohl fühlst, wieso willst dann ein Spicy?



naja bin heute das erste mal drauf gefahren, da es mich interessiert wegen dem mehr an federweg und der bikeparktauglichkeit.
dachte aber das es dann nihct tourenfähig ist. aber alle sagen ja doch ist es.
nun bin ich heute drauf gefahren und es kam mir ein wenig schwieriger zu fahren vor , als mein zesty 

hat das spicy 316 ne schlechtere ausstattung?!-----> schaltwerk
und hat es ne luftgabel oder ne stahlfeder?!?

weil das ja auch wieder ein anchteil wäre, da mn luf schöner schneller einstellen kann und ich auch relativ leicht bin.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

habe gerade gelesen, dass das spicy 316 nicht mal deore kurbeln hat und die naben 50 euro kosten sollen!! also doch sehr mager ausgestattet?! bin ich d amit dem zesty 314 besser dran, abgesehen vom mehr an federweg?!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Juni 2009)

Tourentauglichkeit oder Bikeparktauglichkeit kommt natürlich immer darauf an, aus welcher Richtung du schaust. Mein letztes Bike hatte weniger Federweg als das Spicy bei über 17 kg, für mich ist das Spicy perfekt tourentauglich und bergab hab ich deutlich mehr Reserven als vorher.
Hochalpine Touren bin ich allerdings noch nicht gefahren, ist aber für den Spätsommer geplant.
Die 36 Van R am Spicy 316 ist eine Stahlfedergabel. Manchmal würde ich die schon gern absenken können, weil an wirklich steilen Rampen das Vorderrad doch zum steigen neigt. Wenn ich aber auf die letzten Sekunden beim Bergauffahren wert legen würde, hätte ich aber nicht einmal ein Zesty gekauft 
Falls du kein Normmensch (70-82 kg) bist, musst du noch eine sündhaft teure Fox-Feder für die Gabel nachkaufen.
Zu der Ausstattung: Beim Spicy 316 bekommst du schon ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk und ansonsten auch vollkommen ausreichende Bremsen, Laufräder etc. (klar, leichter/besser/teurer geht natürlich immer).
Aber alles was du bemängelt hast, waren im Wesentlichen Verschleißteile, die man sowieso in absehbarer Zeit austauscht.
Wie ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben hatte, sind für mich das Einzige, wo man wirklich Funktionseinbußen spürt, die Deore-Shifter.

Aber verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du erst vor kurzem ein Zesty gekauft hast, und jetzt schon darüber nachdenkst, es zu verkaufen und durch ein Spicy zu ersetzen?

Achja, noch ein schönes Beispiel für "im Auge des Betrachters": "die breiten groben reifen?!?!?" kommen mir schmal und völlig unterdimensioniert für das Bike vor


----------



## Asha'man (4. Juni 2009)

Stahlfedergabel ist IMHO auch eher ein Vor- als Nachteil. Die Float im Zesty wird einmal auf den richtigen Sag eingestellt und der Rest wird über Zug- und Druckstufe gemacht. Den Luftdruck würde ich nur dann anpassen, wenn ich sie mit für mich optimalem Sag zum durchschlagen bringe. So heftig fahre ich mit dem Zesty aber nicht.

Stahlfeder spricht besser an und ist vor allem linearer bis zum letzten mm des Federwegs. Einmal die richtige Feder rein und fertig. Ausser man fährt mit dem gleichen Rad softe Touren und härteste Bikepark Drops. 

Nimm dir ein Zesty oder Spicy, lebe mit dem Kompromis den du eingehst und geniesse das Rad. Denk nicht zu viel nach. Es bringt nichts. Einen Tod muss man sterben. Versuch nicht jetzt abzudecken, was du in 2-3 Jahren damit vorhaben könntest...vllt. willst du dann auch Rennrad fahren und dann taugen beide nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

@ darkwing duck

vielen dank schonmal.

ja du hast richtig verstanden. habe mir vor 3 wochen eim testy geholt, weil ich das spicy überhaupt nicht in betracht gezogen habe.

nun ist es ja aber so, dass es mehr mit machen soll als das zesty und trotzdem tourentauglich ist.
und nun wollte ich ein spicy 316 haben, da es wohl mehr reserven jhat. aber irgendwie scheint mir die ausstattung ahlt schlechter. und da ich gerade um die 70 kg habe, müsste ich vieill sogar auf ne andere feder zurückgreifen, was auch schonmal doof wäre 
und die günstigen anbauparts lassen mich auch stutzig werden! 
und ich will mich nicht nach nem kanppen jahr schon neue parts zulegen. bei einem fast 2500euro fahrrad sollte sowas auch eigentl nicht nötig sein!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> habe gerade gelesen, dass das spicy 316 nicht mal deore kurbeln hat und die naben 50 euro kosten sollen!! also doch sehr mager ausgestattet?! bin ich d amit dem zesty 314 besser dran, abgesehen vom mehr an federweg?!


 
Ich hab nen Bekannten, der kann dir die Kurbel und die Naben 24K vergolden, wenns dir zu billig ist...  

Mein Spicy hat jetzt schon einige KM und HM aufm Buckel und von Alpenüberquerung, Bikepark, Finale Ligure und was weiß ich schon alles erlebt... Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix von den "Billigteilen" zu Bruch gebracht... Ich bin froh, dass an meinem Bike keine allzu hochwertigen Parts dran sind... Man würd ich mir in Arsch beissen, wenn ich mir nen LRS für 700,- verdonnern würde oder an so nem sch*** Stein ein X0 Schaltwerk himmeln würde...

Aber jedem das Seine...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Bekannten, der kann dir die Kurbel und die Naben 24K vergolden, wenns dir zu billig ist...
> 
> Mein Spicy hat jetzt schon einige KM und HM aufm Buckel und von Alpenüberquerung, Bikepark, Finale Ligure und was weiß ich schon alles erlebt... Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix von den "Billigteilen" zu Bruch gebracht... Ich bin froh, dass an meinem Bike keine allzu hochwertigen Parts dran sind... Man würd ich mir in Arsch beissen, wenn ich mir nen LRS für 700,- verdonnern würde oder an so nem sch*** Stein ein X0 Schaltwerk himmeln würde...
> 
> Aber jedem das Seine...



deinen sarkusmuss in allen ehren, aber mir geht´s nicht um etra teuere parts. mir geht es darum das an "solch" einem rad nur "günstige" parts verbaut sind.

da es doch für den etwas heftigeren einsatz gemacht ist.

und mal ne frage zu den slx. sind die nicht eher für den treking einsatz gemacht?! habe da nicht so den durchblick, sorry


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Juni 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Stahlfedergabel ist IMHO auch eher ein Vor- als Nachteil. Die Float im Zesty wird einmal auf den richtigen Sag eingestellt und der Rest wird Ã¼ber Zug- und Druckstufe gemacht. Den Luftdruck wÃ¼rde ich nur dann anpassen, wenn ich sie mit fÃ¼r mich optimalem Sag zum durchschlagen bringe. So heftig fahre ich mit dem Zesty aber nicht.



Das spricht aber eigentlich eher fÃ¼r Luft, oder? 

ErlkÃ¶nig:
Du hast doch ein Zesty 314, oder?
Bis auf Schaltwerk und LaufrÃ¤der ist doch die Ausstattung nahezu die gleiche wie beim Spicy 316. Wieso hat es dich beim Zesty dann nicht gestÃ¶rt?
Ob man den Antrieb nach einem Jahr wechselt, hÃ¤ngt wohl kaum nur vom Kaufpreis ab. Wenn jemand sich ein 5000â¬-Bike kauft, weil er damit 350 km pro Woche fÃ¤hrt, wird er auch den teuren XTR-Antrieb nach spÃ¤testens 6 Monaten tauschen mÃ¼ssen 
Also was ich damit sagen wollte, VerschleiÃ hast du immer, egal ob Deore, besser oder viel besser, und die Wunschparts kann man immer noch beim ersten Ersatz anbauen.

Auch wenn Papa Midnight und seine Zunft sich sicherlich freuen wÃ¼rden, wenn du schon wieder ein neues kaufst (obwohl, dann findet sich ein Zesty auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, kommt also aufs Gleich raus), aber fahr doch erstmal dein Zesty und mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken.
Wie ashaman schon sagte, diese Art von Bikes, ob jetzt All Mountain oder Enduro oder was auch immer drauf steht, sind immer ein Kompromiss mit einer gewissen Tendenz.
Einen Wertverlust hattest du jetzt sowieso schon, weil du das Bike 3 Wochen gefahren bist. GenieÃ erst einmal die nÃ¤chsten paar Wochen mit dem Bike, wenn es dir wirklich nicht ausreicht, kannst du nochmal darÃ¼ber nachdenken, wenn die Tage wieder kÃ¼rzer werden 

Edit: SLX ist die neue LX 
LX ist jetzt fÃ¼r den Trekkingbereich gedacht, SLX ist die Gruppe fÃ¼r MTB zwischen Deore und XT.
Wenn du stabilere Parts willst, musst du Richtung Saint oder sonstige Freeride/DH-Klamotten gehen, die anderen Shimano-Gruppen sind nicht stabiler als Deore, nur weil sie teurer sind. Das soll aber nicht heiÃen, dass du befÃ¼rchten musst, die Deore-Kurbel abzubrechen, das Zeug hÃ¤lt, wenn du nicht jeden Tag droppen gehst, schon ne ganze Menge aus.


----------



## Asha'man (4. Juni 2009)

@Darkwing: Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, dass ich diese Einstellmöglichkeit nicht brauche. Luftdruck am Zesty ist einmal eingestellt und passt für alles. Abgesehen davon, dass die Float den Federweg nicht nutzt...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Am Froggy habe ich die mittlere Feder und etwas zu wenig Sag bei offener Vorspannung. Und sie nutzt den Federweg perfekt, spricht supersoft an und funktioniert auf ruppigen Trails und im harten Bikepark Einsatz perfekt. Richtige Feder einmal verbaut und that's it.
Wenn's ein extrem breiter Einsatzbereich sein soll und ich keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte, dann müssen halt zwei Federn her. Sind schnell getauscht.

Für Luftgabeln spricht IMHO nur das Gewicht. Aber die paar 100 gramm sind mir die Performance wert.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

@ darkwing

naja generell haste ja recht.
und mir gehts nit ma um den verschleiß ansich, sondern die stabilität der parts. also weil das spicy doch für den härteren einsatz gemacht ist, als das zesty.

aber irgendwie habe ich mir überlegt, dass das spicy aufgrund seiner nicht absenkbaren gabel ausscheidet, da man mit dem zesty schon manchmal sehr grenzwertig unterwegs ist, wenns mal ein stückchen sehr steil wird.
das geht dann mit dem spicy wohl kaum noch 

dann muss ich einfach hoffen, dass das zesty einiges mitmacht!! wobei ich es wiegesagt ganz schön übel finde, dass man sich darüber gedanken machen muss, das ein 2000 euro mountainbike eventl zu "soft" ist.

hätte es wenn halt jetzt noch wechseln wollen, da mein zesty ja quasi noch komplett neu ist und ich wohl jetzt noch das meiste bekommen würde.


----------



## thomasbee (4. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> aber irgendwie habe ich mir überlegt, dass das spicy aufgrund seiner nicht absenkbaren gabel ausscheidet, da man mit dem zesty schon manchmal sehr grenzwertig unterwegs ist, wenns mal ein stückchen sehr steil wird. das geht dann mit dem spicy wohl kaum noch



Mal wieder zum Thema Absenkbarkeit der Gabel: Mir haben insgesamt 4 Händler erzählt, dass man die Talas nicht braucht am Zesty "weil sich ja das Bike beim Treten hochzieht". Und einer, der das Teil fährt, hat mich gewarnt. Ich hab nicht drauf gehört.

Ich hab mein Bike neulich die Partnachalm hochgekurbelt, und das war sogar nur Asphalt. Das Vorderrad kam immer wieder hoch. Mein Fazit ist simpel: Natürlich kann ich soweit nach vorne Rutschen bis ich mir die Sattelspitze in die Kimme ramme. Natürlich fahre ich nicht permanent solche Steigungen. Aber spätestens auf einer Transalp, wenn dann auch noch der Rucksack den Schwerpunkt nach hinten zieht, macht eine absenkbare Gabel ne Menge Sinn.

Das Lapierre die nicht einbaut, find ich wirklich sehr ärmlich.

.t


----------



## S1las (4. Juni 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Mal wieder zum Thema Absenkbarkeit der Gabel: Mir haben insgesamt 4 Händler erzählt, dass man die Talas nicht braucht am Zesty "weil sich ja das Bike beim Treten hochzieht". Und einer, der das Teil fährt, hat mich gewarnt. Ich hab nicht drauf gehört.
> 
> Ich hab mein Bike neulich die Partnachalm hochgekurbelt, und das war sogar nur Asphalt. Das Vorderrad kam immer wieder hoch. Mein Fazit ist simpel: Natürlich kann ich soweit nach vorne Rutschen bis ich mir die Sattelspitze in die Kimme ramme. Natürlich fahre ich nicht permanent solche Steigungen. Aber spätestens auf einer Transalp, wenn dann auch noch der Rucksack den Schwerpunkt nach hinten zieht, macht eine absenkbare Gabel ne Menge Sinn.
> 
> ...



aermlich hin oder her LP wird sich dabei schon etwas gedacht haben - und wenn es nur zum Verringern des Gewichtes war. 

Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall schon vor dem Kauf klar sein fuer was man das Bike braucht und wie es dafuer ausgestattet sein soll. Ausserdem zwingt dich keiner ein Zesty zu fahren. Zuguter letzt koennte man die Float auch ausbauen, verkaufen und für einen Aufpreis dann die Talas kaufen. Verloren haette man dadurch nichts. Es führen viele Wege nach Rom!


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> @ darkwing
> 
> naja generell haste ja recht.
> und mir gehts nit ma um den verschleiß ansich, sondern die stabilität der parts. also weil das spicy doch für den härteren einsatz gemacht ist, als das zesty.



1. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie man den Einsatzbereich und die Kaufentscheidung nur an den vom Hersteller verbauten Teilen abhängig macht.
Jeder gescheite Händler wird dir das Bike nach deinem Geschmack umrüsten. Dann ist es vielleicht kein Schnäppchen mehr, aber letztendlich muss es doch zu dir passen. 
Wenn sich der Händler querstellt, einfach selbst schrauben und die Originalteile bei ebay verticken... So habe ich es auch gemacht.



> aber irgendwie habe ich mir überlegt, dass das spicy aufgrund seiner nicht absenkbaren gabel ausscheidet, da man mit dem zesty schon manchmal sehr grenzwertig unterwegs ist, wenns mal ein stückchen sehr steil wird.
> das geht dann mit dem spicy wohl kaum noch



2. Probieren geht über studieren! Auch hier kann ich wieder nur von meinen Rädern ausgehen- ein X160 + das X130, also die Vorgänger von Spicy und Zesty.
Mein X160 mit Lyrik klettert viel besser als das X130 mit Revelation (130mm). Stichwort Radstand und Kettenstrebenlänge...



> deinen sarkusmuss in allen ehren, aber mir geht´s nicht um etra teuere parts. mir geht es darum das an "solch" einem rad nur "günstige" parts verbaut sind.
> 
> da es doch für den etwas heftigeren einsatz gemacht ist.



Schau mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand und staune, was für Mogelpackungen andere Markenhersteller zu dem Preis anbieten. Mit 2000  bist du in der Einstiegsklasse unterwegs...


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Juni 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Mal wieder zum Thema Absenkbarkeit der Gabel: Mir haben insgesamt 4 Händler erzählt, dass man die Talas nicht braucht am Zesty "weil sich ja das Bike beim Treten hochzieht". Und einer, der das Teil fährt, hat mich gewarnt. Ich hab nicht drauf gehört.
> 
> Das Lapierre die nicht einbaut, find ich wirklich sehr ärmlich.



Du lässt dir also von einem Händler sagen, was du brauchst und was nicht? 
Mein Tipp, wenn du wirklich nicht ohne Absenkung fahren möchtest: Float meistbietend verscherbeln und RS Revelation U-Turn mit Pushloc einbauen. Dann fliegt die Kuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

naja probieren über studieren geht schlecht, da´s ganz schön teuer wäre um ma kurz auszuprobieren.
und das man mit der 160mm besser steigungen hochkommt wird auf keinen fall so sein.
finde ich auch sehr schade, das nicht die talas alternativ angeboten wird, da das bike ansich ja schon tourentauglich ist.

alternative wäre das tauschen, die idee ist schon ok, vorallem dfa nur kanpp 100 euro zwischen den beiden gabeln liegen wenn ich das richtig sehe?!?
aber wo wird man die gabel los?! bei ebay bekommt man wahrl eh nix dafür, bzw selbst wenn se nagelneu ist, wird ordentl was runter gehen


----------



## Jockelmatz (4. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> wobei ich es wiegesagt ganz schön übel finde, dass man sich darüber gedanken machen muss, das ein 2000 euro mountainbike eventl zu "soft" ist.



So langsam komme ich nicht mehr mit: Wer sagt denn, dass das Zesty "zu soft" ist?
Irgendwie kommt bei Dir immer so ein vorwurfsvoller Ton in die Beiträge - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast Du Dich doch vor dem Kauf hier reichlich erkundigt, wofür das Zesty gemacht ist. Sollte ich da was verwechseln, bitte ich natürlich um Entschuldigung!

Was ist an Deinem Zesty denn bisher kaputt gegangen, dass Du Dir diese übertriebenen Sorgen machst?  Hat sich überraschend ein neuer Einsatzbereich aufgetan, den das bike nicht schafft? 

Mal zur Info: Ich hab jetzt derbe 2000km damit gemacht, alle Lager top, keine Geräusche, alles i.O. - und ich wiege *100kg*


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> und das man mit der 160mm besser steigungen hochkommt wird auf keinen fall so sein.



Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, das mehr Federweg zwangsläufig mit schlechterer Steigfähigkeit gleichzusetzen ist? Lies dir meinen Post mal ganz in Ruhe durch...



> finde ich auch sehr schade, das nicht die talas alternativ angeboten wird, da das bike ansich ja schon tourentauglich ist.



Nenne mir einen Großserienhersteller, bei welchem du die Gabel wählen kannst.
Was den Rest angeht, du solltest dich vielleicht mal selbst etwas intensiver mit der Materie auseinandersetzen.


----------



## svensonn (5. Juni 2009)

So, heute hat mein Froggy die letzte Evolutionsstufe erklommen, denke ich mal, aber man weiss ja nie 

Meine Froggyausstattungsliste:
- Froggy 718 Rahmen
- Hammerschmidt FR
- BOS N´dee
- Fox DHX 5.0
- XTR short cage Schaltung
- XT- Trigger
- Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze
- Thomson X4 Vorbau
- Race Face Next Lenker
- Selle Italia Yuttak Sattel
- Chris King "green" Naben
- Mavic 521 Felgen
- DT aerolite Speichen weiß
- DT hexagonal prolock Nippel rot
- Reifen vorne: Highroller DH 2.5
- Reifen hinten: Minion F DH 2.5

leider ist das Gewicht nach oben gegangen, jetzt 16,8 kg, vorher 14,8kg, aber die Änderungen sind jedes Gramm wert!!!


----------



## tuubaduur (5. Juni 2009)

schönes fröschle, aber so sauber?? womöglich nicht artgerechte haltung?


----------



## svensonn (5. Juni 2009)

es wird sehr artgerecht gehalten 

aber nur ein sauberes Bike macht Spass beim schrauben, und ein dreckiges Bike darf nicht in die Wohnung


----------



## Flatburns (5. Juni 2009)

@Svensonn: Schick, sehr schick. Da bin ich mal auf Samstag gespannt ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (5. Juni 2009)

@svensson: Sehr sehr nett!!!  Hoffe man trifft sich mal wieder. Woher kommst du eigentlich? Dein Nickname klingt schwedisch.

Das Zesty geht ohne Absenkung sehr gut bergauf. Wichtiger, als auf die Sattelspitze setzen ist, dass man den Oberkörper beim steigenden Vorderrad richtung Lenker bewegt. Nase fast direkt vor dem Lenker. Klar geht ein Racehardtail noch besser bergauf, aber auch davon habe ich beim letzten Marathon an einigen Rampen einige fahrend überholt, weil sie schon geschoben haben. Das lag sicher nicht am Zesty, aber bei den meisten Leuten begrenzt nicht das Rad die Steigfähigkeit, sondern Grip am HR, Kondition und/oder Fahrtechnik.
Ich persönlich komme prima ohne Absenkung aus. Vielmehr stört mich, dass die Float ihren Federweg nicht ausnutzt. Aber das wiederhole ich ja auch oft genug.  Evtl. werde ich mal die Luftkammer vergrößern.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

@ jockelmatz

also an meinem zesty is noch nix kaputt gegangen und das möchte ich eigentl auch nur vermeiden!! deshalb überlege ich ja nur. habe halt angst das es passiert.
aber wahrl wird einem das hie zum teil auch eingeredet, denn wie gesagt, früher bin ich mit nem selbstzusammen gebautem bmx-rad treppen runtergesprungen und da is nix kaputt gegagen!!!
und heute wird mir erzählt, dass ich mit dem bike aufpassen muss zwecks park und so ( wobei ich natürlcih weiß, dass ich keine riesen drops mache und auch keine riesen sprünge )

aber bin gestern mal ´n trail hier im wald gefahren der leciht runter ging und mit bodenwellen und wurzeln und da hatte cih das gefühl, dass der federweg ( zumindest hinten ) fast ausgereizt ist 

naja vondaher mache ich mir halt nur sorgen!


@ waldschleicher

ich merke schon bei 140mm, dass einem das vorderrad manchmal entegegenkommt, wenn man icht aufpasst.
und dann ist es für mich einfach eine logische schlussfolgerung, dass es bei noch mehr federweg noch eher zum steigen tendiert. deshalb wäre die absenkung in dem fall sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> heute wird mir erzählt, dass ich mit dem bike aufpassen muss zwecks park und so ( wobei ich natürlcih weiß, dass ich keine riesen drops mache und auch keine riesen sprünge )


Na also... Wo ist dann das Problem?



erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> aber bin gestern mal ´n trail hier im wald gefahren der leciht runter ging und mit bodenwellen und wurzeln und da hatte cih das gefühl, dass der federweg ( zumindest hinten ) fast ausgereizt ist


Sei doch froh! Andere Ärgern sich, dass sie ihren Federweg nicht ausgenutzt bekommen...

Ich versteh nicht, was du die ganze Zeit fürn Problem hast? Wenn Du soo unzufrieden mit dem Bike bist, verkaufs und besorg dir ein anderes...

Tip von mir: Kauf dir das Lapierre DH920, da geht nix kaputt, da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen wegen Federweg und Probleme beim bergauf fahren wegen steigendem Vorderrad haste auch nicht. (Kommst nämlich gar nicht erst damit bergauf... )

Das Lapierre DH920 dürfte somit das perfekte Bike für dich sein...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

nein nein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!! bin mit dem zesty auf jeden fall zufrieden!
nur mache ich mir sorgen, ob es doch schnell an seine grenzen stoßen kann!?!
aber viell sind die sorgen ja unbegründet!

es geht darum das ich auch gerne mal in nem bikepark gehen würde oder mal einen etwas knackigeren track/trail fahren würde. 
wobei cih natürlich allein schon von meinen fähigkeiten nie riesen drops oder sprünge mache und werde.
aber mit der zeit wagt man sich viell auch etwas mehr und macht halt mal nen sprung der über´n meter ist oder fährt mal etwas schneller einen trail, der mit wurzeln und steinen besetzt ist.

und hier wird halt manchmal vermittelt ( habe ich das gefühl, viell täusche ich mich auch komplett ) das man sein bike schon mit gewisser vorsicht behandeln sollte. und darüber möchte ich mir halt nicht so gedanken machen. aber viell muss ich´s ja auch gar nicht.

und jazzman dein kommentar ist überflüssig, da ich weder das geld für ein dh920 habe, denn sonst würde ich mir sofort das spicy 516 holen und ich uphill fahren möchte, denn sonst würde ich nihct die fehelende absenkung ansprechen!!

sarkasmuss muss auch irgendwie passen.

ansonsten bin ich mit lapierre und auch mit dem zesty zufrieden.

ist aber auch ok, wird schon irgendwie halten, da ich ja auch nicht der schwerste bin.


----------



## S1las (5. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> nein nein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!! bin mit dem zesty auf jeden fall zufrieden!
> nur mache ich mir sorgen, ob es doch schnell an seine grenzen stoßen kann!?!
> aber viell sind die sorgen ja unbegründet!
> es geht darum das ich auch gerne mal in nem bikepark gehen würde oder mal einen etwas knackigeren track/trail fahren würde.
> wobei cih natürlich allein schon von meinen fähigkeiten nie riesen drops oder sprünge mache und werde.



Das einzige was dich einschraenkt, ist der Garantieverlust von LP. Der Rahmen und die Anbauteile selbst machen viel mit, jedoch ist das Bike von LP "offiziell" nicht fuer Drops, Spruenge ausgelegt. 

Das heisst aber nicht, dass du mit dem Bike nicht in den Bikepark darfst. Ganz im Gegenteil, das sei dir auf jeden Fall erlaubt, jedoch verlierst du die Garantie auf deinen Rahmen, wenn du Spruenge/Drops im Bikepark vollfuehrst. Trails duerften kein Ding sein. Das schluckt dir das Zesty ohne Probleme.

Ein Freund von mir hat ein Zesty und bisher konnte er alles fahren, was ich auch mit dem Spicy gefahren bin. 

Wir fassen zusammen:
     1. Bikepark erlaubt
     2. Drops/Sprunege == Garantieverlust; bedeutet aber nicht,        
         das es das Zesty nicht mitmacht.
     (3. Je mehr Technik man hat umso mehr macht das Bike mit)


----------



## phenologist (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hab bei meinem Zesty 314 auf Talas umrüsten lassen und nicht bereut, is halt schon einen Tick gemütlicher wenn´s mal richtig steil bergauf geht...

hab jetzt 900 km runter, bis jetzt nur positiv überrascht - geiles Teil!

griaß enk
phenologist


----------



## Axalp (5. Juni 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> 1. Bikepark erlaubt
> 2. Drops/Sprunege == Garantieverlust; bedeutet aber nicht,
> das es das Zesty nicht mitmacht.



Das eine schließt imho das andere aus. 

Andererseits sollte jeder wissen, dass 0.5...1.0m-Sprünge auf "flowigen" Trails ins Flat das Material weitaus mehr belasten, als 1.5...2.0m-Drops im Bikepark in die entsprechenden Landezonen.

Garantieverlust durch Nutzung im Bikepark mag zwar sein, aber das muss Dir Lapierre erstmal nachweisen. Der Rahmen kann ja ebensogut auf dem Hometrail gebrochen sein. 

Womit Du eher Probleme bekommst, ist mit Deiner Unfallversicherung, wenn's Dich mit einem nicht für den Park freigegebenen Bike hinlegt.


----------



## S1las (5. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das eine schließt imho das andere aus.
> 
> Andererseits sollte jeder wissen, dass 0.5...1.0m-Sprünge auf "flowigen" Trails ins Flat das Material weitaus mehr belasten, als 1.5...2.0m-Drops im Bikepark in die entsprechenden Landezonen.
> 
> ...



Im Bikepark gibt es Strecken ohne Drops/Spruenge und co. :O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (5. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das eine schließt imho das andere aus.
> 
> Andererseits sollte jeder wissen, dass 0.5...1.0m-Sprünge auf "flowigen" Trails ins Flat das Material weitaus mehr belasten, als 1.5...2.0m-Drops im Bikepark in die entsprechenden Landezonen.
> 
> ...



Im Bikepark gibt es Strecken ohne Drops/Spruenge und co. :O. Ausserdem hast du keinen Garantieverlust durch die Nutzung im Bikepark, sondern durch Drops und Spruegen S.S. Das Bike ist laut LP fuer "durchgehenden" Bodenkontakt ausgelegt. Da ist keine Rede von, dass du nicht in den Bikepark darfst D:

Natuerlich wuerde ich nie sagen, dass ich mein Bike bei einem 3m Drop geschrottet habe, schon gar nicht wenn es sich um das Zesty handelt XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.

EDIT: Warum macht der mir einen zweiten Post, wenn ich auf Aendern druecke OO?


----------



## Nowide (5. Juni 2009)

vielleicht solltet ihr nicht nur die evtl leicht überdimensionierten Lapierre Lobeshymnen
sondern auch die kritische Seite zulassen.


----------



## eL (5. Juni 2009)

Niemals!!!

sagt mal wie is das beim spicy mit dem kettenumschmeißer ? bekomm ich den auch für ein 36er blatt zurecht gerückt? 

und wenn ja habt ihr nen tipp für nen bashguard und 36 kettenblatt um 2fach zu fahren.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Niemals!!!
> 
> sagt mal wie is das beim spicy mit dem kettenumschmeißer ? bekomm ich den auch für ein 36er blatt zurecht gerückt?
> 
> und wenn ja habt ihr nen tipp für nen bashguard und 36 kettenblatt um 2fach zu fahren.


Es gibt einen speziellen 2 Fach Umwerfer als E-Type aus der SLX Gruppe. Funzt bei mit am Froggy bestens mit Saint 22/36 und Bash. 
Umwerferbefestigung ist doch beim Siycy auch an der Kettenstrebe. Sollte also auch passen. Die normalen 3-fach tuns aber auch. Schleifen evtl ein bischen bei extrmer Kettenlinie.
Bestes Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis für 2 Fach mit Basch hat momentan sicherlich die SLX Kurbel.
36 KB bekommst Du auch einzeln für jede Shimano Kurbel. 

Ich hätte auch noch einen neuen Weißen E.Thirteen Bash hier liegen. 
E.thiteen Kefü Grundplatte für ISCG 05 ist auch noch übrig geblieben. 
Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## eL (5. Juni 2009)

neuer umschmeißer nur wegen 2 fach? 
argh
hast du ne teile nummer zu dem teil für 2 fach?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. Juni 2009)

Fahr doch erst mal den alten 3-fach. Wenns nicht passt kannst Du immer noch Umbauen
SLX 2 Fach für E-Tpe: FD-M665-E


----------



## Flatburns (6. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> nein nein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!! bin mit dem zesty auf jeden fall zufrieden!
> nur mache ich mir sorgen, ob es doch schnell an seine grenzen stoßen kann!?!
> aber viell sind die sorgen ja unbegründet!
> 
> ...



Also ich will abschließend dazu noch sagen, das du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast, mit dem Zesty.
Denn es ist als Allmountain doch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Bergauf und -ab super.
Und bei deinem Gewicht von 70Kg brauchst du dir um Haltbarkeit keine Sorgen machen.
Verschleißteile hast du immer (Kette, Bremse, Ritzel sind überall verbaut )
Genieße es einfach, und fahre was du dir zutraust.
Gruß
Flatburns


----------



## Richi2511 (6. Juni 2009)

@ erlkoenig81

Nochmal kurz zu deinem Problem mit den Wurzel/Stein Trails;
so wie ich in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen habe (soweit dies aktuelle Fotos sind) fährst du den Continental Race King 2,2 vorne und hinten, dieser Reifen ist meiner Meinung nach für solche Einsätze eh eine Fehlbesetzung. Es macht natürlich einen großen Unterschied beim fahren wenn man auf Marathon Race Kings oder auf nem Fat Albert unterwegs ist. Ich fahre momentan den Nobby Nic 2,25 und merke hier natürlich auch ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit/ Trailbeschaffenheit, dass der einfach nicht soviel wegsteckt wie an meinem EX Bike früher der Fat Albert. 
Dennoch bin ich mit dem Nobby 2,25 für einen gewissen Einsatzbereich sehr zufrieden und bin auch schon einige groben Dinger damit gefahren und sicher auch nicht langsam. Bin bisher jedoch null enttäuscht vom Lapierre, man muss mit einem Zesty einfach eine andere Linie fahren wie z.B. mit nem Froggy...
Hier noch Bilder von ner schönen Lapierre Tour, 
*Alles mitm Zesty schön zu fahren...*


----------



## erlkoenig81 (6. Juni 2009)

@ flatburns

also zufrieden bin ich auf jeden fall und es hat auch echt ein breites einsatzspektrum das zesty!! ohne frage!
wie gesagt, mache ich mir nur halt gedanken darum, dass man irgendwann, viell doch schneller an die grnezen der haltbarkeit stößt. also abgesehen von den anbauparts. ehe rauf rahmen und federung bezogen.
aber viell brauche ich mir bei meinem gewicht ja echt nit so die gedanken machen.

@ richi2511

da hast du auf jeden fall recht!! das mit den reifen ist mir letztes woende im wald auch aufgefallen! bei schnelleren kruven auf grobem oder lockerem untergrund, fingen die ganz schön an wegzurutschen!!
da müssen auf jedenfall andere her!
und entäuscht bin ich bisher auch auf keinen fall!
coole fotos von dir auf dem testy, nur wäre meine angst nn wieder. mit dem zesty die stufen runter zu ballern, was ich viell dann auch gerne mal machen würde.
und da wirds dann schon kritisch, oder?!?
da bräuhcte man dann viell doch das spicy oder nicht.

da sind halt so die punkte wo ich mir dan gedanken mache über die haltbarkeit/belastbarkeit des zesty


----------



## Asha'man (6. Juni 2009)

Mein Gott, fahr dein Zesty bis es kaputt ist und fang DANN an dir Sorgen zu machen und nicht vorher. Lass große Sprünge ins Flat sein, halt dich von Drops fern und alles andere fahr.

Die Steintreppe oben geht auf jeden Fall mit dem Zesty. Halt langsam und technisch. Mit nem Froggy kannste da auch einfach drüber bügeln. Aber komm erstmal auf das fahrerische Level und mach dir dann Gedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (6. Juni 2009)

ich würde den Gedenken in den Du Dich da verbissen hast nun endlich ablegen.

das kann ja nicht sein dass man ein 2600-euro-Fully hat,
und einem bei jedem Steinchen im Wald die Tränen kommen müssen.

das zesty solls mit machen oder zu Bruch gehen, dann weißt zumindest am Saisonende, dass Du ein anderes benötigst.
ich würd beim Bikepark die Grenze ziehen alles andere ausprobieren.
es heisst ja All-mountain


----------



## erlkoenig81 (6. Juni 2009)

ja habe ja schon gesagt, es muss jetzt einfach halten und ich denke nit mehr drüber nach.
wird schon halten


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ papa mitternacht ^^ :  welche Reifenbreite is das maximale im 316er Spicy mit den Mavics? kalr baut jeder Reifen wieder anders aber wäre schön wenn du annäherungswerte hast ... wirds in der fox enger oder im Rahmen?
> 
> 
> Danke & LG
> ...




papa? oder jmd anders?

thx^^


----------



## maxl111 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

da ich jetzt am Mittwoch mein neues Froggy bekomme, möchte ich gerne wissen ob man am Froggy auch 3 Blatt Kurbel fahren kann. 
Wird der Umwerfer am Sattelrohr befestigt oder an der Kettenführung?

Welche Tretlagerbreite brauche ich?

Danke sg Hannes


----------



## lugggas (6. Juni 2009)

Tretlager is 73mm, Umwerfer E-Type, Dreifachkurbel würde gehn, soweit ich weiß aber nicht mit der Kefü, macht doch auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. Juni 2009)

Hier auch 1-2 Bilder mit ein 514-er 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Die 2009-er Fat Alberts in 2.25 kann ich nur empfehlen. Fahre den mom. ohne Schlauch auf UST Flege (mit Dichtmittel, kein UST Version)


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juni 2009)

@rebell-78: du nimmst das Motto " Augen zu und durch " nen bischen zu sprichwörtlich


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Juni 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hier auch 1-2 Bilder mit ein 514-er
> 
> 
> Die 2009-er Fat Alberts in 2.25 kann ich nur empfehlen. Fahre den mom. ohne Schlauch auf UST Flege (mit Dichtmittel, kein UST Version)



Wow, schön!


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @rebell-78: du nimmst das Motto " Augen zu und durch " nen bischen zu sprichwörtlich



Jaa... das Grünzeug schlägt gerade ins Gesicht = Augen zu und Schisserhalltung , den Rest macht das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (7. Juni 2009)

Also *erlkoenig81*, wie du siehst geht so einiges mitm Zesty!!! 
Würde dir einfach empfehlen breitere griffigere Reifen zu kaufen und dann ab auf die Trails. Nächstes Wochenende gehts mitm Zesty schön in die Vogesen und ne Woche drauf für eine Woche nach Lenzerheide/Arosa, dort wirds dann mal richtig getestet, wird bestimmt genial 
SO, jetzt aber ab aufs Bike und den schönen Morgen genießen!!!!!!!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juni 2009)

@[email protected]

Auf dem 316 ist die Mavic EN321 (jedenfalls bei mir).
Laut Herstellerwebseite ist die empholene Reifenbreite 2.10 - 2.50


----------



## S1las (7. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Also *erlkoenig81*, wie du siehst geht so einiges mitm Zesty!!!
> Würde dir einfach empfehlen breitere griffigere Reifen zu kaufen und dann ab auf die Trails. Nächstes Wochenende gehts mitm Zesty schön in die Vogesen und ne Woche drauf für eine Woche nach Lenzerheide/Arosa, dort wirds dann mal richtig getestet, wird bestimmt genial
> SO, jetzt aber ab aufs Bike und den schönen Morgen genießen!!!!!!!!



wus du gehst heut biken, will mit :<?! Ist bei euch gutes Wetter >.<, bei uns regnets mal wieder wie ploet ;S


----------



## erlkoenig81 (7. Juni 2009)

ja das reifenproblem wird noch geklärt 
wobei ich erstnal wieder ein bißchen geld ansammeln muss, denn neue schuhe und pedale wollte ich auch noch holen 

also heute is mit fahren nit so dolle  regen regen regen.
und ab und zu nur mal ein heller fleck.

vondaher leider nit einladend


----------



## AgnostiC (7. Juni 2009)

Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy. Habe den Rahmen (316) nach meinen Wünschen und Bedürfnissen selbst aufgebaut. Fotos folgen demnächst. Momentan komm ich nicht dazu, da ich ausgiebigst meine scharfe Französin durch den Wald treibe.

Dabei nervt mich eigentlich nur das laute Geknarze und Geknacke. OK, ich hab 90kg auf den Rippen, aber dass sollte die Alte schon ab können.

Kann es leider nicht richtig orten. Unter Last wirds stärker. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte die mir die Suche vereinfachen würden??

Lenkereinheit, würde ich mal ausschließen, kommt eher von unten Sattelstütze, Tretlager o.ä.

Wie gesagt, wäre dankbar für Tipps.

Gruß


----------



## chickadeehill (7. Juni 2009)

[FONT="]Hallo Lapierre Gemeinde,[/FONT]
  [FONT="]bin jetzt auch dabei, Froggy 718 Frame mit einer 07er zicken 66 Air Ata (ohne Par Kolben dann funzt das) Hope Pro II Terrornaben, Dt 5.1er Felgen, die Sparversion der Elixir in 200/200, 07er XT Kurbel 22/38 (jawohl das geht!), G-junkies 2-fach KeFÃ¼, restliches Schaltungsgedingse in XT aktuell, Acros Steuersatz, zu teuer gekauften NC 17 Pedalen und Lenker, Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze von Truvativ. Das ganze wiegt 15,1 Kg in dreckig mit zarten 2,35â Muddy Mary vorne und 2,4 Maxxis Ardent hinten und fÃ¤hrt wirklich sehr gut.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Foto kommt noch[/FONT]
  [FONT="]GruÃ[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Chickadeehill[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (7. Juni 2009)

Habs Foto erst mal ins Album gepackt
Ciao
Chickadeehill


----------



## maxl111 (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

@chickadeehill:

Sieht sehr gut aus, wenn du mit dieser Ausstattung schon auf 15,1 kg kommst, yuhhuuu dann wird mein froggy - obwohl mit 888 ATA, auch ohne PAR - ja noch unter 15 kg kommen.

Leider wird meins nicht so schick grün, da ich mir das 318 gekauft habe und bis auf den Rahmen, Lenker und Vorbau alles "entsorge".

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob der froggy Rahmen hinten IS oder PM Aufnahme hat?

Danke sg Hannes


----------



## schnitti (7. Juni 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob der froggy Rahmen hinten IS oder PM Aufnahme hat?



Hi Hannes,

das Froggy hat hinten 'ne IS Aufnahme für die Bremse.

Viele Grüße
schnitti


----------



## tuubaduur (8. Juni 2009)

@ rebell
was ist das für eine weisse felge???


----------



## Flatburns (8. Juni 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy. Habe den Rahmen (316) nach meinen Wünschen und Bedürfnissen selbst aufgebaut. Fotos folgen demnächst. Momentan komm ich nicht dazu, da ich ausgiebigst meine scharfe Französin durch den Wald treibe.
> 
> Dabei nervt mich eigentlich nur das laute Geknarze und Geknacke. OK, ich hab 90kg auf den Rippen, aber dass sollte die Alte schon ab können.
> 
> ...



Fette doch alle Verbindungsstellen nacheinander ab...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> papa? oder jmd anders?
> 
> thx^^



Kommt wirklich auf den Hersteller an. Conti und Schwalbe sind bei 2.3 schon ganz klar am Limit, weil die unglaublich hoch bauen. bei maxxis ist es jedoch kein problem. Wo und was für Terrain fährst du?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Jaa... das Grünzeug schlägt gerade ins Gesicht = Augen zu und Schisserhalltung , den Rest macht das Bike



Lieber Schisserhaltung als Fresse dick


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2009)

So...jetzt haben wir nur noch einen Froggyrahmen in 43 und das wars dann mit den kleinen grünen Hüpfern.  Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht...


----------



## Richi2511 (8. Juni 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> wus du gehst heut biken, will mit :<?! Ist bei euch gutes Wetter >.<, bei uns regnets mal wieder wie ploet ;S



So, hab die GPS Dateien fertig bearbeitet... Muss nur noch die Karten und co aufs Garmin ziehen, Klappstuhl, Grillzeug, Zelt und Bikes einpacken und los gehts   

*Tour1*




*Tour2*


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2009)

@ papa:  ich fahr hauptsächlich Enduro halt auf 8km Straße in Wald bzw wieder zurück. Im Wald halt so lockeren Boden (Nadel bedeckt / Laub / lecihter Schotter) ... hab momentan auf meinem vom Rahmenbruch geprägtem Fat Boy von Focus die 09er Fat Alberts aber die haben mir nen zugroßen Rollwiederstand. Vom Verschleiß her isses akzeptabel .. weißt du abhilfe?

Danke und bezüglich den Marken war mir das leider bewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ papa:  ich fahr hauptsächlich Enduro halt auf 8km Straße in Wald bzw wieder zurück. Im Wald halt so lockeren Boden (Nadel bedeckt / Laub / lecihter Schotter) ... hab momentan auf meinem vom Rahmenbruch geprägtem Fat Boy von Focus die 09er Fat Alberts aber die haben mir nen zugroßen Rollwiederstand. Vom Verschleiß her isses akzeptabel .. weißt du abhilfe?
> 
> Danke und bezüglich den Marken war mir das leider bewusst



Die Straße werden sicherlich alle schaffen, aber es kommt ja hauptsächlich drauf an, wie du dich so im Wald benimmst ;-)
Ich fahr nen Maxxis High Roller. Den gibt es auch als single ply und somit ist der nicht so schwer wie in DH reifen von den Jungs. wenn du den dann noch in 2.35er Breite nimmst ist alles gut. Grip ohne Ende, Bremst wie Sau, aber eben nur, wenn er es soll und vor allem wirst du erst mal nicht mehr so viel Probleme mit Durchschlägen haben. es gibt sicherlich Reifen , die in den Einzeldisziplinen besser sind, aber in der Summe ist er ganz klar mein Held...


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2009)

ok danke ncohmal .. sry für offtopic aber haste grad enn link der version die du meinst? 

back to topic :  wieviel platz in mm ist denn beim Hinterbau vom Spicy? könntest du mal enn Foto mit Maßen machen oder?  bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2009)

Die 26x2,35 D60 60aMP Version sollte gemeint sein. Auf der Seite findest du die ganz Palette  schön übersichtlich. Den Ardent würde ich mir da auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2009)

Ardent is auch klasse! 
Da gibts auch ne 1A Faltversion von! Falls du aber in den Bikepark willst, ist der High Roller besser.

Bild vom Durchlauf gibts morgen...


----------



## S1las (8. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> So, hab die GPS Dateien fertig bearbeitet... Muss nur noch die Karten und co aufs Garmin ziehen, Klappstuhl, Grillzeug, Zelt und Bikes einpacken und los gehts
> 
> *Tour1*
> 
> ...


Muahahaha, das wird der Hammer . Navi ist organisiert ;p


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2009)

jo danke an euch beide


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Juni 2009)

@Richi, S1

wann färt ihr rüber? Wenn es am WE ist, könnte ewtl. mit? 

Gruß aus Schwarzwald.


ON
@tuubaduur
es ist ne Nope Enduro LRS gewesen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (8. Juni 2009)

Leute, sorry aber ich kann mir die Frage nich verkneifen:
Hat einer von euch zufällig "Team Schrick" gesehen? Ich mein ich hätte da ein Froggy im Büro stehen sehen, bzw. nachher glaub ich nochmal am Ring. Was will man aber mit nem Freerider im Fahrerlager?
Oder hab ich mich da verguckt?


----------



## MiLi (8. Juni 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Leute, sorry aber ich kann mir die Frage nich verkneifen:
> Hat einer von euch zufällig "Team Schrick" gesehen? Ich mein ich hätte da ein Froggy im Büro stehen sehen, bzw. nachher glaub ich nochmal am Ring. Was will man aber mit nem Freerider im Fahrerlager?
> Oder hab ich mich da verguckt?



Vielleich war es Marin. Marin steht namlich unter Partner.

http://www.team-schrick.com/partner.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (8. Juni 2009)

Jo, ein Marin stand meiner Meinung nach vor dem Froggy im Fahrerlager.


----------



## peptow (9. Juni 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy. Habe den Rahmen (316) nach meinen Wünschen und Bedürfnissen selbst aufgebaut. Fotos folgen demnächst. Momentan komm ich nicht dazu, da ich ausgiebigst meine scharfe Französin durch den Wald treibe.
> 
> Dabei nervt mich eigentlich nur das laute Geknarze und Geknacke. OK, ich hab 90kg auf den Rippen, aber dass sollte die Alte schon ab können.
> 
> ...


Hatte das Problem an meinem 316 auch, war das Hauptlager (direkt über dem Kurbellager) der Hinterradschwinge, habs mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf 18-20 Nm angezogen.


----------



## Trurl2000 (9. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> So, hab die GPS Dateien fertig bearbeitet... Muss nur noch die Karten und co aufs Garmin ziehen, Klappstuhl, Grillzeug, Zelt und Bikes einpacken und los gehts
> 
> *Tour1*
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Programm kann man sone schicke Tourenübersicht hibekommen?


----------



## tob07 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

habe mich, nicht zuletzt Dank der tollen Tipps in diesem Forum, vor kurzem auch für ein Lapierre Zesty 314 entschieden. Habe wegen des Preisvorteils auf ein 2008 Modell gesetzt 
Also wollte mich bei allen die hier so rege Beiträge schreiben bedanken, sonst hätte ich sicherlich nicht dieses tolle Bike gewählt! Im nachhinein war das klar die richtige Entscheidung!! 

Bilder folgen natürlich auch bald!


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] Hey, habs schon in deiner Galery entdeckt...  Kannst Du mal ein paar Detailfotos von den Schlammabsorbern deines Hinterbaus einstellen...


----------



## tob07 (9. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Fotos vom Schutzblech will ich natürlich nicht vorenthalten; die folgen dann am Wochenende. Bin im Moment leider nicht zu Hause. Nur so viel, hab da einfach so ein Steckschutzblech ausm Baumarkt so lange bearbeitet bis es passt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (9. Juni 2009)

welche reifen fahrt ihr auf eurem zesty 514?habe ein 2008er modell mit michelin xc dry reifen.die müssen bald mal runter, hehe.
einsatz größtenteils pfälzer-wald aber auch lago,alpen usw...


----------



## tob07 (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahr im Moment Nobby Nics in 2.25, sind echt zu empfehlen, wobei ich beim nächsten mal wahrscheinlich auf noch mehr Grip setzen werde und irgendwas in 2.4 nehmen werde z.B. Fat Albert oder Conti Mountain King!!
Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## kittyhawk (9. Juni 2009)

meinst du das geht mit den felgen?sind ja nur bis 2,25 "zugelassen".


----------



## tob07 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, dass ist immer eher als eine Art Empfehlung zu sehen. Passieren sollte eigentlich nichts, n´Kumpel fährt 2,4 Fat Albert auf Mavic Crossrides, die sind meines Wissens auch nur bis 2,25 empfohlen. Obs dir eventuell zu schwammig wird musst letztendlich du entscheiden. 
Aber die Nobby Nics kann ich dir auf alle Fälle auch in 2,25 empfehlen


----------



## olly023 (9. Juni 2009)

Hey ihr Lapierre Freaks 
Ich habe mir heute auch ein Lapierre XC310 geleistet  Bin direkt mal 30km gefahren und muß sagen einfach nur Geil  Hatte ja überlegt ob ich nicht noch was mehr ausgebe,habe mich dann aber für das günstigere 310 entschieden und bereue es absolut nicht.


----------



## AgnostiC (9. Juni 2009)

peptow schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem an meinem 316 auch, war das Hauptlager (direkt über dem Kurbellager) der Hinterradschwinge, habs mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf 18-20 Nm angezogen.



Ah ja, vielen dank für den Tipp!

Werd das gleich mal checken.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juni 2009)

tob07 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist immer eher als eine Art Empfehlung zu sehen. Passieren sollte eigentlich nichts, n´Kumpel fährt 2,4 Fat Albert auf Mavic Crossrides, die sind meines Wissens auch nur bis 2,25 empfohlen. Obs dir eventuell zu schwammig wird musst letztendlich du entscheiden.
> Aber die Nobby Nics kann ich dir auf alle Fälle auch in 2,25 empfehlen



Die Crossride sind bis 2.3 empfohlen, allerdings ist eine Empfehlung ja nicht gleich das Maximum.


----------



## MiLi (9. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> mal wieder zurück zum thema froggy und doppelbrücke. hat jemand mal ein bild ich kann keins finden


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juni 2009)

Womit das dann auch geklärt wäre


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2009)

du papa midnight ... ich wollt nur fragen ob du an das foto gedacht hast? 

LG 
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juni 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> du papa midnight ... ich wollt nur fragen ob du an das foto gedacht hast?
> 
> LG
> Jens



Hab ich. Bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen es einzustellen. Is im Augenblick echt viel zu tun...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2009)

keins stress .. bin dir für jede kleine information dankbar


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juni 2009)

hab auch verschiedene reifen für dich in den bikes, dann kannste ja die Unterschiede sehen...


----------



## S1las (10. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


>



Sind das Klickies, die ich da sehe  ?


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Juni 2009)

hmmm lecker


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juni 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Sind das Klickies, die ich da sehe  ?



Na klar! Wie willste denn sonst schnell werden?


----------



## Richi2511 (10. Juni 2009)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm kann man sone schicke Tourenübersicht hibekommen?



Das ist Google Earth, hier kannst deine gpx oder kml dateien (uvm) direkt importieren und dementsprechend anzeigen lassen


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hmmm lecker



Bin mal gespannt, in welcher Farbe die das schlussendlich bringen. Bisher kenn ich drei verschiedene Designs, die allerdings zum Teil aus der Not geboren wurden. es waren einfach noch ein paar "alte" decals von 2009 über...


----------



## S1las (10. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Na klar! Wie willste denn sonst schnell werden?




Mit einem Freeride/DH-Bike Klickies zu fahren ist fuer mich total neu . Hab ich noch nie gesehen ;P

Wobei, mit Plattformpedalen kriegt man auch gut Speed drauf. Man braucht nur ordentlich Schmalz in den Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juni 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Mit einem Freeride/DH-Bike Klickies zu fahren ist fuer mich total neu . Hab ich noch nie gesehen ;P
> 
> Wobei, mit Plattformpedalen kriegt man auch gut Speed drauf. Man braucht nur ordentlich Schmalz in den Beinen



Geh mal zu nem Pro Rennen. Die machen das fast alle. Is doch auch logisch. Sonst wird ja der komplette Oberschenkelbeuger nicht benutzt. Das bringt immerhin bis zu 30% mehr Kraft. Und warum auch nicht? Wenn du den Fuß rausstellst wirst du eh viel zu langsam.


----------



## hopfer (10. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hmmm lecker



sieht Hammer aus!
aber warum sehe ich eine Fox 36 im Zesty?
und was bekommt dann das Spicy?

-Ich weiß nur das das Froggy sich nicht bzw. unbedeutend verändern wird.


Fragen über Fragen 
kann papa da vielleicht licht ins dunkel Bringen?


----------



## Trurl2000 (10. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Das ist Google Earth, hier kannst deine gpx oder kml dateien (uvm) direkt importieren und dementsprechend anzeigen lassen



Danke - es ist schon klasse was man alles damit anstellen kann.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Geh mal zu nem Pro Rennen. Die machen das fast alle. Is doch auch logisch. Sonst wird ja der komplette Oberschenkelbeuger nicht benutzt. Das bringt immerhin bis zu 30% mehr Kraft. Und warum auch nicht? Wenn du den Fuß rausstellst wirst du eh viel zu langsam.



Und warum gehen dann teils immer mehr WC Rider dazu über auch Flats zu fahren ? Wenn ich mich recht erinner fährt ein gewisser ... hmmm .... glaub Sam Hill auch solche 
Würd das ganze nicht pauschalisieren ....
Aber will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, weiss ja nicht wie viel vom DH Zirkus du im Laden mitbekommst ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Und warum gehen dann teils immer mehr WC Rider dazu über auch Flats zu fahren ? Wenn ich mich recht erinner fährt ein gewisser ... hmmm .... glaub Sam Hill auch solche
> Würd das ganze nicht pauschalisieren ....
> Aber will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, weiss ja nicht wie viel vom DH Zirkus du im Laden mitbekommst ...



In Fort Williams hatten die ersten 12 alle Cleats unterm Schuh. Hill fährt die inzwischen auch. Mag sicherlich streckenspezifisch sein. Zum faxenmachen sind Flats sicherlich schlauer, aber Racer kommen da wohl immer weniger drumherum. Und ich befinde mich nicht nur in meinem Laden.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In Fort Williams hatten die ersten 12 alle Cleats unterm Schuh. Hill fährt die inzwischen auch. Mag sicherlich streckenspezifisch sein. Zum faxenmachen sind Flats sicherlich schlauer, aber Racer kommen da wohl immer weniger drumherum. Und ich befinde mich nicht nur in meinem Laden.



Gut in Fort William macht das auch wirklich Sinn ... 
Will aber bei Regen z.b. in Schladming nicht an meine Bike "gefesselt" sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2009)

allerdings auch net auf zugedreckte flats


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

also hatte auf meine Flats mit Dreck noch nie Probs, und bin schon WinterDh Rennen mitgefahren und auch Rookies Cup in Winterbergschen Dreck 

Aber weichen hier vom ThreadThema ab ...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (10. Juni 2009)

mal ne blöde frage, hat das spicy hinten eigentl auch mehr federweg als das zesty, oder beschränkt sich das nur auf die gabel?!
weil die dämpfer für mich immer gleich lang aussehen!!?
also vorne kann man den federweg ja abmessen, aber an den dämpfern hinten, geht die´s ja nicht oder?!
weil sieht immer so aus, als ob´s beim spicy hinten gar niht mehr ist als beim zesty 
wo holen die denn dann fderweg her?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage, hat das spicy hinten eigentl auch mehr federweg als das zesty, oder beschränkt sich das nur auf die gabel?!
> weil die dämpfer für mich immer gleich lang aussehen!!?
> also vorne kann man den federweg ja abmessen, aber an den dämpfern hinten, geht die´s ja nicht oder?!
> weil sieht immer so aus, als ob´s beim spicy hinten gar niht mehr ist als beim zesty
> wo holen die denn dann fderweg her?



bist du zu Faul zum googln oder wie ? 

Gibt ne Seite, hmmmm glaub Herstellerseite nennt man das ... sind nur max. 3 Clicks entfernt ... 

Aber um dir den Aufwand zu ersparen - ja Spicy hat 160mm - und dieses mehr kommt einfach durch ne andere Übersetzung ...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (10. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bist du zu Faul zum googln oder wie ?
> 
> Gibt ne Seite, hmmmm glaub Herstellerseite nennt man das ... sind nur max. 3 Clicks entfernt ...
> 
> Aber um dir den Aufwand zu ersparen - ja Spicy hat 160mm - und dieses mehr kommt einfach durch ne andere Übersetzung ...



entweder ich habe die frage wirklich so unglücklich formuliert oder du hast es nicht verstanden.
habe nicht gefargt ob das spicy generell 160mm federweg hat, sondern ob sich das nur auf die gabel bezieht und hinten nahezu gleich ist wie beim zesty.--------> da die dämpfer irgendwie genau gleich groß ausschauen und bei den gabeln erkennt man ja schon den unterschied von 20mm.
an den dämpfern hinten aber nihct ( wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe )
deshalb meine frage ob hinten nahezu gleich und nur vorne 20mm mehr.

also nicht sofort losmeckern.


----------



## KonaMooseman (10. Juni 2009)

Du fragst ständig irgendwelche Fragen, die man sich mit 2 Minuten Zeit selbst beantworten kann. Steht alles auf der Homepage.
Aber weil du es bist nochmal: Das Spicy hat 160mm und das Zesty 140mm.


----------



## S1las (10. Juni 2009)

Oi, oi mal ganz locker bleiben .

Hier kannst du mal naeheres nachschlagen 

http://lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre


----------



## erlkoenig81 (10. Juni 2009)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Du fragst ständig irgendwelche Fragen, die man sich mit 2 Minuten Zeit selbst beantworten kann. Steht alles auf der Homepage.
> Aber weil du es bist nochmal: Das Spicy hat 160mm und das Zesty 140mm.



was stelle ich denn "ständig" für fragen die sich selbst beantworten lassen?!?
sags mir bitte. bin gerade nicht ganz im bilde!!

dass das spicy 160mm weiß ich doch und hatte es auch im ersten post hierüber bereits erwähnt!! du hast es auch nicht kapiert.

es geht um die hinteren dämpfer! die sehen ja gleich aus von der größe her!! bei der gabel erkennt man aber den 20mm unterschied vom zesty zum spicy deutlich beziehungsweise kann den federweg direkt nachmessen.
gibts bei den hinteren dämpfern von der größe dann auch nen unterschied?!?
weil wenn man mal in die kataloge guckt, steht bei dn dämpfern ja auch meisten nicht der angegebene federweg.
darum wollte ich wissen ob die dämpfer quasi die selben sind und nur federweg über andere geometrie herausgeholt wird?! 
( deshalb wollte ich wissen ob quasi im zesty und im spicy der gleiche dämpfer verbaut ist von der größe her und der rest über geometrie oder sonst wie gemacht wird )

aber hätte ich viell eher im federungs /dämpfer unterforum fragen sollen, sorry!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

@erlkö[email protected]
Schaust du auf der LP Homepage nach, dann kannst du folgendes sehen:
*Spicy* Dämpfer *hinten*: FOX FLOAT RP2 XV 216 MM
*Zesty* Dämpfer *hinten*: FOX FLOAT R 200 MM

Mit ein klein wenig logischen denkens kann man schon erkennen, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Dämpfer / Einbaulängen / Hub oder wie Du es auch immer nennen magst, sind!

Das Zesty hat hinten 140mm und das Spicy 160mm.

OK? Gut.... 

Have Fun with your LP Bike!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (10. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @erlkö[email protected]
> 
> Mit ein klein wenig logischen denkens kann man schon erkennen, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Dämpfer */ Einbaulängen / Hub oder wie Du es auch immer nennen magst*, sind!



genau damit wären wir beim thema!!  "wie ich es nennen mag". was ist der unterschied bzw die angegebene zahl genau?!
prinzipiell ist der dämpfer hinten ja wie ein gabel vorne konzipiert. bei der gabel wird immer der federweg angegeben und bei den dämpfern nicht.aufgrund dessen wollte ich wissen wonach man da dann schauen muss, bzw wo es zu finden ist der federweg. denn 200mm zu 216mm sind ja nicht 20mm mehr. deshalb meine frage.
hatte mich mit den fahrwerken noch nicht so beschäfftigt. 
ich bitte um entschuldigung mir die frechheit rauszunehmen in einem fachforum eine fachfrage zu stellen 
aber ok, dann bin ich halt der dummie, ihr könnt es ja super erklären mit eurem hinweis auf die homepage zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

Wieso willste dein Zesty verkaufen?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> genau damit wären wir beim thema!!  "wie ich es nennen mag". was ist der unterschied bzw die angegebene zahl genau?!
> prinzipiell ist der dämpfer hinten ja wie ein gabel vorne konzipiert. bei der gabel wird immer der federweg angegeben und bei den dämpfern nicht.aufgrund dessen wollte ich wissen wonach man da dann schauen muss, bzw wo es zu finden ist der federweg. denn 200mm zu 216mm sind ja nicht 20mm mehr. deshalb meine frage.
> hatte mich mit den fahrwerken noch nicht so beschäfftigt.
> ich bitte um entschuldigung mir die frechheit rauszunehmen in einem fachforum eine fachfrage zu stellen
> aber ok, dann bin ich halt der dummie, ihr könnt es ja super erklären mit eurem hinweis auf die homepage zu schauen.



Bei Dämpfern ist kein "Federweg" angegeben, weil man direkt auf den Dämpfer bezogen nicht von Federweg spricht. Die Strecke, um die sich der Dämpfer komprimieren lässt, nennt man meist "Hub".
Unabhängig davon gibt es noch die Einbaulänge. Was das ist, sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.
Bei einem Fahrwerk wie dem des Spicy/Zesty auf einen Blick aus dem Dämpferhub auf den Federweg zu schließen, ist etwas schwierig, wegen dem VPP.
Aber stell dir jetzt mal vereinfacht einen Eingelenker vor. Da wäre einmal die Strecke vom Schwingendrehpunkt zur Hinterachse und zum anderen die Strecke vom Schwingendrehpunkt zur Dämpferaufhängung.
Grob über den Daumen kann man jetzt sagen, dass das Verhältnis zwischen diesen beiden Strecken dem Verhältnis von Hub des Dämpfers zum Federweg an der hinteren Achse entspricht. Also wenn der Abstand zwischen Schwingendrehpunkt und Hinterachse 50 cm beträgt und der Dämpfer 20 cm vom Schwingendrehpunkt entfernt aufgehängt ist, würde dieser Eingelenkrahmen aus 50 mm Hub ca. 125 mm Federweg holen.
Wie gesagt, grob über den Daumen.
Und bei einem Mehrgelenker/VPP/etc müsste man wahrscheinlich einen Polplan oder sowas konstruieren.
Auf jeden Fall hängt es vom Rahmen ab, wie viel Federweg aus einem bestimmten Dämpferhub resultiert.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (10. Juni 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Bei Dämpfern ist kein "Federweg" angegeben, weil man direkt auf den Dämpfer bezogen nicht von Federweg spricht. Die Strecke, um die sich der Dämpfer komprimieren lässt, nennt man meist "Hub".
> Unabhängig davon gibt es noch die Einbaulänge. Was das ist, sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.
> Bei einem Fahrwerk wie dem des Spicy/Zesty auf einen Blick aus dem Dämpferhub auf den Federweg zu schließen, ist etwas schwierig, wegen dem VPP.
> Aber stell dir jetzt mal vereinfacht einen Eingelenker vor. Da wäre einmal die Strecke vom Schwingendrehpunkt zur Hinterachse und zum anderen die Strecke vom Schwingendrehpunkt zur Dämpferaufhängung.
> ...



ok, vielen dank. 
somit kann ich die "zahlen" auch ins spiel bringen.
also hängt es dann doch von der geometrie ab und man kann es so nihct einfach am dämpfer "ablesen".
da die geoemtrie ja sehr sehr ähnlich ist, ahbe ich mir nämlich meine gedanken drüber gemacht, ob hinten denn auch wirklich 20mm mehr an federweg sind beim spicy.
das vpp-system hat ja eh einen virtuell drehpunkt, oder.

studierst du maschbau oder fahrzeugtechnik?!
mich würde nämlich mal das fahrwerk geschnitten interessieren mit kräftegleichgewicht und momentanpol.
den kann man doch bestimmt per cullman-gerade bestimmen oder?!?


----------



## Nowide (11. Juni 2009)

(( so erlkönig ich lös dich mal ab, und übernehm auch mal wieder das Nerven der Community hier   ))

Fragenklassiker
ich kanns einfach nicht glauben.

bei mir wurde von Allen Seiten die richtige Rahmengröße L/50 declariert,
und ich glaubs auch.  Aaaber weil ich bei 1,80 meter eben diese 92 cm Schrittlänge hab  die sonst wohl ein 1,92 typ hat

wenn man nun so dazwischen ist, L wohl passen wird, XL evtl auch angenehm.

was würden nun die *10mm längeres Oberrohr* (10 sinds real garnicht, weil die horizontale Linie gemessen wird) 
*und die 40mm höhere *Sitzposition  (15mm HT-Maß ist wohl unbedeutend)
schon groß ausmachen, das Bike ist etwas weniger wendig, 
hab ich kapiert, aber ob dies beim nicht Turnierfahrer überhaubt auffällt ist die Frage ?  Grüße n.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juni 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> (( so erlkönig ich lös dich mal ab, und übernehm auch mal wieder das Nerven der Community hier   ))
> 
> Fragenklassiker
> ich kanns einfach nicht glauben.
> ...



Bei der gewaltigen Schrittlänge würde ich das an deiner stelle lieber mal testen. Im Grunde genommen ist jedoch nicht deine Schrittlänge wichtig, sondern deine Oberkörperlänge und Spannweite. denn diese beiden zusammen ergeben die für dich richtige Oberrohrlänge. Die Sattelstütze für deine gewaltige Schrittlänge kannste ja noch rausziehen. 
Ergo: Die Rahmenhöhe ist egal. Die Oberrohrlänge ist wichtig.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2009)

du papa ich will echt nicht nerven aber wollte fragen ob du die fotos hast?  hatte das jetzt so evrstanden das du halt an dem Abend keine Zeit hattest ... oder allgemein @ the moment ... 


Lg und danke 

Jens


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> ...
> studierst du maschbau oder fahrzeugtechnik?!
> mich würde nämlich mal das fahrwerk geschnitten interessieren mit kräftegleichgewicht und momentanpol.
> den kann man doch bestimmt per cullman-gerade bestimmen oder?!?



Nein, Bauing 
Daher hören meine Kinematik-Kenntnisse auch schon fast bei dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe, auf.
Was möchtest du da für ein Kräftegleichgewicht haben? Ein Kräfte_gleichgewicht_ wirst du in dem Sinne nicht berechnen können, wärs ein Gleichgewicht, würde sich ja nichts bewegen, also nichts einfedern.
Cullmann'sche Gerade ist ja eigentlich ein Verfahren der Statik.
Evtl. könnte man noch ein dynamisches Kräftegleichgewicht (F=m*a) aufstellen, aber irgendwo wird es dann sinnlos, den Hinterbau auf ein Stabmodell zu reduzieren. Das wäre höchstens noch sinnvoll, um einen Polplan zu konstruieren, wenn du die Bewegung des "Drehpunktes" nachvollziehen willst.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst, modellier es dynamisch in einem FEM-Programm oder frag jemanden, der sich damit auskennt


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juni 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> du papa ich will echt nicht nerven aber wollte fragen ob du die fotos hast?  hatte das jetzt so evrstanden das du halt an dem Abend keine Zeit hattest ... oder allgemein @ the moment ...
> 
> 
> Lg und danke
> ...



Du nervst nicht, aber ich war die letzten tage ja nun auch nicht im shop. Is ja Feiertag gewesen. Morgen hab ich die Digi im laden und schick dir die Bilder rüber.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2009)

jo danke .... falls du e-mail doer ähnliches braucht auf meinem Profil findest du mehr 

dachte du bist jeden Tag im Laden die schlnen bikes angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juni 2009)

ne, 6 tage die Woche müssen genügen...;-)


----------



## erlkoenig81 (12. Juni 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Nein, Bauing
> Daher hören meine Kinematik-Kenntnisse auch schon fast bei dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe, auf.
> Was möchtest du da für ein Kräftegleichgewicht haben? Ein Kräfte_gleichgewicht_ wirst du in dem Sinne nicht berechnen können, wärs ein Gleichgewicht, würde sich ja nichts bewegen, also nichts einfedern.
> Cullmann'sche Gerade ist ja eigentlich ein Verfahren der Statik.
> ...




ahh ein bauing. naja stimmt, bei euch reicht ja die statik aus.was das studium in sachen mechanik ein wenig erleichtert 
naja ok, die räumlcihen fachwerke sind viell wieder etwas kniffelig 

ja sorry meinte nicht direkt ein kräftegleichgewicht aufstellen, sondern mal freischneiden und dann mal gucken inwiefern sich ein gleichgewicht (bzw summe gleich null einstellt) da es doch so funtionieren soll, dass aufgrund der zugkraft an der kette, der hinterbau stabil bleiben soll.
war cullmangerade nicht zur bestimmung des momentanpols?!? weil der liegt ja hier irgendwo außerhalb glaube ich. vondaher würde michs ma interessieren.
tja alles wieder vergessen. hätte ich ma besser aufgepasst 

naja is ja auch egal, hatte mich nur gewundert als du es beschrieben hast


----------



## maxl111 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

also nachdem ich gestern endlich/doch mein froggy erhalten habe, würde ich gerne wissen was die komische kleine Schelle am Sattelrohr für eine Funktion hat??

Eines ist mir allerdings aufgefallen. Der Lack platzt schon ab wenn man ihn böse ansieht. 

sg Hannes


----------



## Asha'man (12. Juni 2009)

Das ist der "Sag Indicator". Dazu gibts ne Skala an der Sitzstrebe.

Welche Farbe hast du? Der Lack gehört zu den sehr wenigen Kritikpunkten am Frosch.


----------



## kittyhawk (12. Juni 2009)

wie stellt man den sag indicator ein bzw wo?


----------



## Asha'man (12. Juni 2009)

Einfach auf die Markierung an der Sitzstrebe ausrichten (im unbelasteten Zustand). Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch die klassische Methode mit dem Gummiring wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (12. Juni 2009)

meinst du druck im dämpfer ändern oder wie "ausrichten"?sorry ich verstehs nich so ganz^^


----------



## stefan'70 (12. Juni 2009)

hallo, 
kann mir einer sagen ob lapierre ein stand in willingen auf dem bike festival hat ?
meine sowas gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher, darum meine frage!!
in diesem sinne ride free


----------



## HITOMI (12. Juni 2009)

stefan'70 schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir einer sagen ob lapierre ein stand in willingen auf dem bike festival hat ?
> meine sowas gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher, darum meine frage!!
> in diesem sinne ride free



ja, gibt es: expoplan


----------



## maxl111 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin gerade von der ersten Ausfahrt überglücklich heimgekehrt. Ich muss sagen der Frosch geht echt wahnsinn. Bergab ging mein Ghost Northshore EVO auch ganz gut, da geht das Froggy auch um Einiges besser, aber bergauf und auf der geraden eine Sensation. Sogar mit den 20 cm der Gabel kein Abheben des Vorderrades bergauf. Wippen durchs Pro Pedal auch kaum spürbar. 

Leider ist das Gewicht noch nicht da wos sein soll. Im Moment sinds 15,8 kg fahrfertig. Aber ich wüsste noch wie ich einen Kilogramm sparen könnte. Aber da das Froggy im Moment so gut geht, werde ichs erstmal so belassen.

Hier noch ein kleines Bildchen:


sg Hannes


----------



## tob07 (12. Juni 2009)

Wow, sieht echt klasse aus, und auch die 888 macht sich super!! 
UNd in dieser Konfiguration 15,8 das find ich echt klasse!! Wo siehst du da noch einsparpotential??

Also viel Spaß mit dem Frosch!!


----------



## hanne86 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde mir nächste Woche das Zesty 314 holen. Werde es allerdings mit vielen Teilen meines alten Hardtails austatten.
Ich habe mir nun im Vorfeld überlegt den Float R gegen einen RP23 Dämpfer zu tauschen. Ist das so ohne weiteres möglich, oder gibt es von LP ein Vortuning der Dämpfer? Lapierre Seite im Netz sagt ja, mein Händler sagt nein...
Die andere Frage ist ob sich das Umrüsten überhaupt lohnt oder ob durch die Rahmengeometrie der Float R ausreicht. Ich habe gelesen das der Rahmen nahezu nicht wippen würde...konnte das allerdings bei einer Probefahrt mit dem 2008er 514 nicht bestätigen...kann allerdings auch sein, dass das wippen daran lag, dass das Rad 1,5 Jahre als ist und nen Fahrwerks-Service mehr als nötig gehabt hätte!!!

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir meine Entscheidung erleichtern...will nicht unbedingt investieren wenns nicht sein muss.

Danke


----------



## Cubereaction (12. Juni 2009)

will auch mal wieder was zu diesem thread beitragen. das ist mein spicy 516 mit paar umbauten und ich sag noch mal danke an BIKE DEPARTMENT OST in leipzig...good work, guys...


----------



## maxl111 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

also XTR bzw. XT Kurbel ca. 400 Gramm.
Meine Titansattelstütze und mein Titansattel 170 Gramm.
Mein Richey WCS Lenker und Vorbau 180 Gramm.
Kettenführung weg 100 Gramm.

Damit würde man noch 850 Gramm sparen, ohne dabei auf die Stabilität bzw. Funktionalität abstriche machen zu müssen.

Ausserdem habe ich alle Teile zu Hause. Müsste also nur noch umbauen.

sg Hannes


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. Juni 2009)

@Hanne86

es gibt ein " Lapierre Vortuning". Die Dämpfer sind auf soft eingestellt.(Big Air)

im mein 514-er ist auch ein RP23 (aus ein 714-er) eingebaut, da ich nach Testfahrten ohne PP auch ein leichtes Wippen gespürt habe.
Aktuell wipt es nur (im PP3 Stufe) wenn z.B ein Gegenstand/Rinne überfahren wird. Ist also nichts mit "vollblock".

@Cube

geile 516-er.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2009)

@ papa:    aso .. mhm naja ne  verständlich  war auch als scherz gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (12. Juni 2009)

Hab mir vor einem Monat auch mal ein Froggy eingebildet.
War bis jetzt 3x im Park damit. Macht richtig Freude das Teil.







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cunjfdtn6M"]YouTube - Leogang[/ame]


----------



## tuubaduur (12. Juni 2009)

geiles video


----------



## B3ppo (12. Juni 2009)

jo nettes video, das sollte ich mit meinem Zesty wohl lieber nicht machen


----------



## ewoq (13. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In Fort Williams hatten die ersten 12 alle Cleats unterm Schuh. Hill fährt die inzwischen auch. Mag sicherlich streckenspezifisch sein. Zum faxenmachen sind Flats sicherlich schlauer, aber Racer kommen da wohl immer weniger drumherum. Und ich befinde mich nicht nur in meinem Laden.



hill fährt CB 5050 und natürlich 5.10, also nix click, auch in ft. william nicht...

http://www.littermag.com/2009/fort-william-corporate-videos-santa-cruz-specialized-crc/


----------



## stefan'70 (13. Juni 2009)

hallo, kann mich nur der meinung anschliessen, cooles video, kann mich nur ergern das es bei mir pfingsten nicht geklappt hat mit leogang durch schlechte wetter prognosen, hätte dort mein froggy auch gerne gerockt !!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juni 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> YouTube - Leogang




Geiles Video......... kann mir jemand sagen wie der Song heisst?

Grüße Jan


----------



## stefan'70 (13. Juni 2009)

hallo, mani. r was hast du für eine camara benutzt, macht gute aufnahmen!!??


----------



## Jockelmatz (13. Juni 2009)

hanne86 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun im Vorfeld überlegt den Float R gegen einen RP23 Dämpfer zu tauschen. Ist das so ohne weiteres möglich, oder gibt es von LP ein Vortuning der Dämpfer? Lapierre Seite im Netz sagt ja, mein Händler sagt nein...
> Die andere Frage ist ob sich das Umrüsten überhaupt lohnt oder ob durch die Rahmengeometrie der Float R ausreicht. Ich habe gelesen das der Rahmen nahezu nicht wippen würde..
> Danke



1. Also mein Händler meinte, dass LP den R Dämpfer mit schwächster ProPedal Dämpfung ausrüsten lässt.
2. Würde den R Dämpfer behalten, ich hab ab Werk den RP2 verbaut, in den ersten zwei Tagen noch fleissig ein/aus geschaltet. Und seitdem eigentlich nur noch ohne PP gefahren. Richtig eingestellt, ist dann das Wippen am Dämpfer ca. 1-2mm zu sehen - damit kann ich gut leben 
Und langsamer macht mich das auch nicht - eher im Gegenteil!


----------



## hanne86 (13. Juni 2009)

Habe mein neues Teil heute abgeholt...wenn der Umbau fertig ist gibts auch nen Bild.
Ich denke auch, das die PP funktion ganz gut ist....jedoch bezweifel ich, dass ich auf Dauer an jedem Berg, bez DH umschalten werde...vorallem nicht bei uns im eher flach, oder nur hügeligen Stuttgart.
Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren, dann kann ich mich immer noch entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (13. Juni 2009)

Danke.
Kamera ist eine VIO POV. 
Den Song finde ich noch raus und liefere ihn nach. Hab ihn von der Platte meiner Frau geklaut.


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juni 2009)

Thx........


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2009)

ewoq schrieb:


> hill fährt CB 5050 und natürlich 5.10, also nix click, auch in ft. william nicht...
> 
> http://www.littermag.com/2009/fort-william-corporate-videos-santa-cruz-specialized-crc/



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3557/3603372935_fb00d23f0c.jpg?v=0

Wo du recht hast, haste Recht...Ich hab aber noch irgendwo n Bild von ihm mit ganz fürchterlich verwurschtelten 636 Pedalen. Da muss ich aber erst noch meine Bilder durchschauen...Ich hasse Computer


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2009)

Froggy mit Maxxis Ardent 2.4 2ply




Froggy limited mit Conti 2.4




Froggy 518 mit Conti 2.4




Spicy 516 mit Conti 2.4




Spicy 316 mit Conti 2.4





Zum Verständnis für alle Mitleser: Es geht um die Durchlaufbreite der einzelnen Rahmen / Reifenkombinationen. Ich finde, dass die Conti Bereifung bei den Froggy Modellen zu knapp am Rahmen läuft. Bisher gabs keine Probleme, aber dennoch empfehle ich da aufgrund der sehr viel flacheren Bauhähe eher Maxxis. Wenn ich meinen Frosch mit den Maxxis High Roller 2.5 2ply wieder vorzeigbar habe, dann folgen davon Bilder. Da ist viel mehr Platz, so dass Matsch und Steine nicht mehr so schnell den Rahmen aufschleifen können...


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> 1. Also mein Händler meinte, dass LP den R Dämpfer mit schwächster ProPedal Dämpfung ausrüsten lässt.
> 2. Würde den R Dämpfer behalten, ich hab ab Werk den RP2 verbaut, in den ersten zwei Tagen noch fleissig ein/aus geschaltet. Und seitdem eigentlich nur noch ohne PP gefahren. Richtig eingestellt, ist dann das Wippen am Dämpfer ca. 1-2mm zu sehen - damit kann ich gut leben
> Und langsamer macht mich das auch nicht - eher im Gegenteil!



Kommt auf das Modell an! Kannst du aber an jedem einzelnen Fox Dämpfer erkennen: Die machen da nämlich nen Aufkleber drauf, auf dem du die Abstimmung ablesen kannst.


----------



## RS-68 (14. Juni 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Geiles Video......... kann mir jemand sagen wie der Song heisst?
> 
> Grüße Jan




Jedi Mind Tricks - Dump The Clip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (14. Juni 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> Jedi Mind Tricks - Dump The Clip



Dankeeeschöööön...... 


Grüße Jan


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juni 2009)

danke an dich papa  sehr nett von dir ...  hilft mir weiter

LG Jens


----------



## tob07 (14. Juni 2009)

So, die Bilder von meinem Schlammabsorber am Zesty sind jetzt in meiner Galerie zu finden!!


----------



## Jockelmatz (14. Juni 2009)

keine schlechte Idee, werd ich mir mal nachbasteln, vielleicht geht's ja auch noch etwas kürzer..


----------



## maxl111 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

möchte gerne mein Froggy ein klein wenig tunen.

Eine neue Kurbel soll her. Ich weiss dass ich ein Innenlager für 73 mm breite brauche?? Soweit richtig oder?

Heute ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass mein serienmässig verbautes Truvativ Howitzer Lager sehr breit baut, damit die Kurbel links nicht an der Schwinge streift.

Jetzt meine Frage, passen XTR oder Truvativ Stylo 2.2 ohne Weiteres oder muss ich noch was beachten? Diese beiden Kurbeln deshalb weil beide unter 800 Gramm inkl. Innenlager wiegen.


Danke sg Hannes


----------



## tob07 (14. Juni 2009)

@Jockelmatz:
Ja, musst halt den richtigen Kompromiss finden, und auf jeden Fall alles schön abkleben, sonst scheuert das Schutzblech.. Das Hinterbaudreieck geht ja beim Einfedern außeinander..

Also hau rein!!


----------



## Lutsch (14. Juni 2009)

Nach knapp 300km hat sich nun anscheinend der Dämpfer an meinem Zesty 514 verabschiedet...zumindest würde ich das so deuten. Ich habe den Dämpfer nach der Saganzeige eingestellt, wenn ich dann weiter auf dem Bike sitzen bleibe taucht der Dämpfer langsamer weiter ein. Nach ca. 1 Minute war das fast 1cm. 
Mal schauen was mein Händler dazu sagt...


----------



## pecht (14. Juni 2009)

sagt mal hat einer von euch mal am 518er froggy den winzigen abstand von kurbel zu schwinge gesehen. ich habs heute erst gesehen das ja ma ganz schön knapp. meine kurbel hatte wohl auch schon mal kontakt mit der schwinge. also ich meine kurbelkopf zu schwingenlager... ich denke da muß ich mal nachbesseren... so gefällt mir das gar nicht.
da ham die froschfresser wohl wieder zu viel ricard gehbt als sie das konstruiert haben?!?!


----------



## maxl111 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo

@pecht:

Genau das meine ich! Allerdings gehts bei mir Dank Howitzer Innenlager und Hessefelt Kurbel recht gut, aber wie siehts aus wenn ich jetzt XTR oder Stylo 2.2 montiere??

Danke sg Hannes


----------



## Nowide (14. Juni 2009)

tob07 schrieb:


> So, die Bilder von meinem Schlammabsorber am Zesty sind jetzt in meiner Galerie zu finden!!




gut gemacht Tob  hoffe das hilft richtig   Grüße  n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2009)

Ein paar "Lapierre"-bezogene Bilder aus Willingen...





Martin Goldkuhle / Lapierre Deutschland im Arbeitsstress und dennoch voll der Ruhe... Respekt...Im blauen shirt Florian / Lapierre Cycles Frankreich. Ausnahmsweise kein Lächeln...




RESET liefern in ca 4 Wochen Innenlager im BB 92 Standard für alle Zesty, Spicy, DH und Pro Race Räder! Erst mal nur in schwarz. Bei Interesse an farbigen Innenlagern bitte eben eine PN schicken. Preis 119,- Gewicht ca 80 g...




Florian beim Akkordschrauben...


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2009)

In der ersten Serie der Froggys war der Abstand sehr klein. Ich selber fahr da ne Saint und einige andere wohl auch. Wenn die passt, dann ne XTR erst recht. Haste mal n Bild?


----------



## maxl111 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Bilder im Anhang.

Lieber als XTR wäre mir ehrlich gesagt noch Stylo 2.2, da diese Kurbel nur 
2 Kettenblätter hat und schon eine vernüftige Abstufung von 24/36.

Leider habe ich heute aber eine ältere Stylo an einem Canondale gesehen und da hatte das selbe Innenlager ( GXP glaube ich ) bestimmt nur 60% der Länge als mein Howitzer.

sg Hannes


----------



## lugggas (14. Juni 2009)

Heyho

ich fahr die stylo 2.2 am froggy.

Das geht, allerdings musste ich ich die Schraube der Zugführung ändern sowie die Spacer der Kefü.

cheers


----------



## lugggas (14. Juni 2009)

achja, nochwas. das gewicht der stylo kannste knicken. Liegt bei mir im bereich von 920g!


----------



## pecht (14. Juni 2009)

ich mach die tage mal ein bild. mir is das zu knapp. genauso wie die VR Bremsaufnahme in engen kurven an der scheibe schleift. da bin ich auch nicht so glücklich mit.


----------



## maxl111 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

@luggas;

Ich meine die Stylo OCT 2.2, sollte incl. Lager 780 Gramm wiegen.

sg Hannes


----------



## mani.r (15. Juni 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Thx........



Hier der Song: Jedi Mind Tricks - Army of the Pharaohs - Dump the clip

sehe grad da war einer schneller...


----------



## Asha'man (15. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ein paar "Lapierre"-bezogene Bilder aus Willingen...



Sach ma, Micha! Wieso hab ich dich nicht gesehen, verdammt? DAS bin ich auf dem Foto!!! Erkennbar am eingegipsten Finger. 

Ich hab mich schwer gewundert, was die da für Pedale an die Testbikes hauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juni 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Sach ma, Micha! Wieso hab ich dich nicht gesehen, verdammt? DAS bin ich auf dem Foto!!! Erkennbar am eingegipsten Finger.
> 
> Ich hab mich schwer gewundert, was die da für Pedale an die Testbikes hauen.



Ich war wohl eher die ganze Zeit damit beschäfftigt, die Linse trocken zu halten...
Die Pedale sind ja nur zum testen. Und da konnt man halt zwischen Flat oder Shimpanso wählem. Oder die eigenen mitbringen...


----------



## maxl111 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin gerade fertig geworden mit dem Kurbelumbau. Habe mich jetzt allerdings für eine XT 2008 entschieden, da diese gerade so an meine Ghost rumhängte.

Einbau ging sehr einfach, auch von der Breite her kein Problem und alles passt sehr gut, musste kein Kabel verlegen.

sg Hannes


----------



## terence007 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen ich habe das Spicy 316 (2009) mit Standard-Ausrüstung. Leider fällt mir bei harter fahrweise ständig die Kette runter. 

Hat vielleicht jemand eine 3-fach Kettenführung verbaut? 2-Fach wäre für mich nur eine Notlösung.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juni 2009)

terence007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen ich habe das Spicy 316 (2009) mit Standard-Ausrüstung. Leider fällt mir bei harter fahrweise ständig die Kette runter.
> 
> ...



Shaman Enduro. Kostet in Alu 49 und in carbon 59. hab ich auch und funktioniert super. Ups...passt aber am Spicy nich...öh...


----------



## skatmann (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo trence007

3 fack Kefü fürs Spicy gibt es keine, nur 2 fach.
zB E13 DRS, gibt aber auch andere die gehen.
Stefan


----------



## skatmann (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Papa Midnight

Sind meine Spacer schon fertig. Hätte den DHX am Samstag gebrauchen können. 1100 HM in 4 Stunden bei uns im Bergischen Land. Stellenweise S3 oder für meinen Geschmack schon ehr S4, wo ich aber verweigert habe.
Fahre das Ding noch nicht lang genug. Aber in den flowigen Passagen eine Wucht. 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juni 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo Papa Midnight
> 
> Sind meine Spacer schon fertig. Hätte den DHX am Samstag gebrauchen können. 1100 HM in 4 Stunden bei uns im Bergischen Land. Stellenweise S3 oder für meinen Geschmack schon ehr S4, wo ich aber verweigert habe.
> Fahre das Ding noch nicht lang genug. Aber in den flowigen Passagen eine Wucht.
> Stefan



Hab die Dinger eben abgedreht. Sind schon auf dem weg...


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Juni 2009)

terence007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen ich habe das Spicy 316 (2009) mit Standard-Ausrüstung. Leider fällt mir bei harter fahrweise ständig die Kette runter.
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich liebe diese Innovationen... 
Vielleicht könnte dir einer der Carbonspezies hier im Forum eine Grundplatte basteln. Oder du schnitzt dir selbst eine (Carbon, Alu). Wenn du eine Lösung hast, würde mich auch interessieren. Man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## terence007 (15. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Shaman Enduro. Kostet in Alu 49 und in carbon 59. hab ich auch und funktioniert super. Ups...passt aber am Spicy nich...öh...



Hi,

genau auf Diese bin ich auch gestoßen. Aber warum sie nicht passt habe ich nicht verstanden. Liegt das am innenlager oder an etwas anderem? 

Schade das es nichts von der Stange gibt  Also entweder auf das Große verzichten oder Laubsägarbeiten


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi ihr, mal kurz ne Frage; 

Habe mir für mein Zesty (mit XT Laufrädern) die Nobby Nic 2,4 gekauft. Habe zuvor gesehen, dass hier schon jemand diese aufgezogen hatte. 
Außerdem habe ich diese Kombination schon bei diversen Bikes gesehen, z.B. hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim Reifen rundrum dieser graue Rand zu sehen ist, ich finde dies komisch. Ist das korrekt so oder ist das Laufrad zu schmal? Habe ich zuvor noch nicht so gesehen, auch bei den anderen Bikes mit dieser Kombi... Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und Grüße Richi


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2009)

Das ist normal der Rand ist rau und sorgt dafür das der reifen auf der felge nicht verrutscht.


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Das ist normal der Rand ist rau und sorgt dafür das der reifen auf der felge nicht verrutscht.



Ok, danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe! 
War wirklich bisschen Ratlos was da los ist...


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Juni 2009)

Hier noch paar Bilder vom *S1las/Richi2511* Vogesen Wochenende...
War echt gigantisch, Singletrails vom Allerfeinsten!!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hi ihr, mal kurz ne Frage;
> 
> Habe mir für mein Zesty (mit XT Laufrädern) die Nobby Nic 2,4 gekauft. Habe zuvor gesehen, dass hier schon jemand diese aufgezogen hatte.
> Außerdem habe ich diese Kombination schon bei diversen Bikes gesehen, z.B. hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm
> ...



Wenn du den grauen Streifen nicht siehst, solltest du dir Sorgen machen ;-) Hopfer hat Recht. Vollkommen normal.


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2009)

@Richi
Sieht ja Traumhaft aus!
wo ist das ?


----------



## L0cke (16. Juni 2009)

war am Sonntag auch in Willingen, konnt aber genauso wie mein Kumpel nur das Froggy bei Shimano am Stand fahren, und ich muss sagen, scheiß Federsetup, wir haben es einigermaßen am Heck hinbekommen trotz nicht vorhandener Pumpe, aber die Gabel an der Front... alter scheißteil, härter als ne Dirtgabel.
Also über das Fahrwerk (besonders Hinterbau) will ich da nichts sagen, aber ich fand die Geo schon beim kurven auf dem Festivalgelände echt geil und was mir besonders gefiel, war das Flugverhalten, so ein geiles, neutrales hatte ich noch an keinem anderem Bike, weder Specialized(SX Trail -Demo), Liteville (101-901), Trek Session (FR und DH) und die ganzen anderen die ich ich gefahren bin.
Aber einen Mackel muss ich anbringen, der Lack am Froggy ist unter aller Sau war schon an sehr vielen Stellen ab .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (16. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Richi
> Sieht ja Traumhaft aus!
> wo ist das ?



Bei Metzeral, besser gesagt eine Tour am Grand Ballon, die andere beim Schnepfenriedkopf... Wirklich ein sagenhaftes Gebiet, aber man muss sich  jede Abfahrt hart erkämpfen  Die Abfahrt macht dafür natürlich auch umso mehr Spaß!


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo papa,
ich hatte bereits den LP Klamottenkatalog von dir erhalten. 
Ein paar Fragen dazu (die vielleicht auch andere interessieren): 
Wie sind die "Enduro/Freeride" Hosen ausgestattet. Sind da Polster integriert, diese herausnehmbar, festgenäht (ich suche eine Überhose für die Protektoren...)? Ist eine von denen wasserabweisend? Quali allgemein? Ist "P.P" mit UVP gleichzusetzen?


----------



## phenologist (16. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hi ihr, mal kurz ne Frage;
> 
> Habe mir für mein Zesty (mit XT Laufrädern) die Nobby Nic 2,4 gekauft. Habe zuvor gesehen, dass hier schon jemand diese aufgezogen hatte.
> Außerdem habe ich diese Kombination schon bei diversen Bikes gesehen, z.B. hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm
> ...



Ich fahr die Kombi auch, schaut genau so aus und funktioniert prima!
gruß
phenologist


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Juni 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Bei Metzeral, besser gesagt eine Tour am Grand Ballon, die andere beim Schnepfenriedkopf... Wirklich ein sagenhaftes Gebiet, aber man muss sich jede Abfahrt hart erkämpfen  Die Abfahrt macht dafür natürlich auch umso mehr Spaß!


  Da will ich auch hin!!!


----------



## All-Maikl (17. Juni 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schwer gewundert, was die da für Pedale an die Testbikes hauen.



Das war echt wunderlich, bin das Hammerschmidt Froggy gefahren und denke es wäre ein wenig sicherer gewesen mit Pedalen die auch an der Sohle bleiben. Hab nette Plastics bekommen, aber vielleicht waren auch meine Schuhe schuld 
Abgesehen davon, hab ich mich geärgert das ich nicht die ganze Ausrüstung dabei hatte und nur auf dem kleinen Übungstrack war. Hätte es gerne mal den FR Track runter gejagt, das geile Stück.

Aber jetzt mal zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:

@papa   (...du scheinst hier der Allwissende zu sein)

kann man die Roten Sattelklemmen vom Spicy 09 nachbestellen, oder von wem sind die?
Welche größe brauche ich für ein Spicy516L´08?
Und sind die Schaltaugen vom Spicy 08 und 09 identisch? und wenn, kann man die auch nachfordern.

Wollen das Spicy516L ´08 meiner Frau etwas pimpen und ich würde gern w.m. das Schaltauge gegen ein elox rotes tauschen und die Sattelklemme auch.

Was hälst Du von der RaceFace FR Shifting Chainguide in Kombi mit einem Straitline Elox Bash Spicy für Light Freeride?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Das war echt wunderlich, bin das Hammerschmidt Froggy gefahren und denke es wÃ¤re ein wenig sicherer gewesen mit Pedalen die auch an der Sohle bleiben. Hab nette Plastics bekommen, aber vielleicht waren auch meine Schuhe schuld
> Abgesehen davon, hab ich mich geÃ¤rgert das ich nicht die ganze AusrÃ¼stung dabei hatte und nur auf dem kleinen Ãbungstrack war. HÃ¤tte es gerne mal den FR Track runter gejagt, das geile StÃ¼ck.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
> ...



Ja, 35, Ja, kann man und find ich ganz geil...

Die Augen hab ich da (â¬ 15,-). Ebenfalls die KabelfÃ¼hrungen in rot (StÃ¼ck â¬ 5,-). Die Carbonteilchen fÃ¼r das Schaltwerk (22,-) kommen die Tage wieder rein. Schick mir fÃ¼r eine Bestellung bitte eine PN sonst verstopfen wir hier den Fred...


----------



## flyboy4183 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu im Forum und brauche eine etwas andere Art der Kaufberatung. Jetzt hab ich alles hier gelesen (hat mich sehr in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt) und baue auch Euer Wissen:

Ich hab mich definitiv für ein Zesty 314 entschieden. Laut Händler sind die in Größe XL (ich bin 1,91m) bei LP leider ausverkauft. Hat jemand von Euch Ahnung, was für 2010 zu erwarten ist in Bezug auf Ausstattungsänderungen und Preise? Ich habe nur gehört, daß die wohl etwas nach oben gehen sollen (wegen Yen/Dollar Kurs etc., versteh ich nix von ). Meine Frage: Lohnt es sich, jetzt auf das neue Modell bis Sept/Okt zu warten, oder soll ich lieber versuchen, irgendwo in D ein 2009er in meiner Größe aufzutreiben. (Leider hätte ich ganz gerne einen kompetenten Händler vor Ort. Und mit einem sonstwo gekauften Fahrrad dann dort hinzugehen ist ja auch immer so ne sache).

Danke schonmal und Gruß!
flyboy


----------



## mkernbach (17. Juni 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> [...]
> Meine Frage: Lohnt es sich, jetzt auf das neue Modell bis Sept/Okt zu warten, oder soll ich lieber versuchen, irgendwo in D ein 2009er in meiner Größe aufzutreiben. (Leider hätte ich ganz gerne einen kompetenten Händler vor Ort. Und mit einem sonstwo gekauften Fahrrad dann dort hinzugehen ist ja auch immer so ne sache).
> [...]



Hallo flyboy,

habe neulich mit meinem local dealer gesprochen. (Papa Midnight ) Er meinte das Shimano die Preise um ~50% angezogen hat. Daher wirds zu Season 2010 wohl teurer werden...

Ich würde probieren noch ein 2009er zu bekommen. Die neuen Modelle werden ja im Herbst/Winter erst vorgestellt und kommen Januar (?) in die Läden.. Wer weiß wie teuer dann das "kleinste" Zesty sein wird.


----------



## kittyhawk (17. Juni 2009)

hi,

deinem avatar zu urteilen hast du das zesty 514 2008?die felgen sind ja nur bis 2,25 empfohlen.funktioniert das mit den 2,4 nobbies gut?bin am überlegen ob 2,25 oder 2,4.

grüße




Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hi ihr, mal kurz ne Frage;
> 
> Habe mir für mein Zesty (mit XT Laufrädern) die Nobby Nic 2,4 gekauft. Habe zuvor gesehen, dass hier schon jemand diese aufgezogen hatte.
> Außerdem habe ich diese Kombination schon bei diversen Bikes gesehen, z.B. hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu im Forum und brauche eine etwas andere Art der Kaufberatung. Jetzt hab ich alles hier gelesen (hat mich sehr in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt) und baue auch Euer Wissen:
> 
> ...



Bisher gibt es noch keine Aussagen zum Thema 2010er Ausstattungen und Preis. Es wird aber wohl insgesammt bei allen Herstellern mehr SRAM etc. verbaut werden, um die Kosten flach zu halten.
ich hör mich mal eben nach nem XL Zesty um...


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu im Forum und brauche eine etwas andere Art der Kaufberatung. Jetzt hab ich alles hier gelesen (hat mich sehr in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt) und baue auch Euer Wissen:
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch eins für dich aufgetan. Bitte melde dich per PN.


----------



## mkernbach (17. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eins für dich aufgetan. Bitte melde dich per PN.


Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell.



Wenn man Glück hat


----------



## mkernbach (17. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn man Glück hat


Hast du noch das Bike da wo ichs letzte mal mit dem Arbeitskollegen da war? Silberner Rahmen + komplett XTR? Eventuell schau ich später nochmal rein wg. dem Zesty oder halt morgen


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hast du noch das Bike da wo ichs letzte mal mit dem Arbeitskollegen da war? Silberner Rahmen + komplett XTR? Eventuell schau ich später nochmal rein wg. dem Zesty oder halt morgen



Das is schon weg. Solche Schätzchen stehen hier nie lange rum. Sorry. Bin morgen wie immer ab 10 im Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (17. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das is schon weg. Solche Schätzchen stehen hier nie lange rum. Sorry. Bin morgen wie immer ab 10 im Laden.


dachte ich mir schon, anyway genug off topic für heute  bis morgen


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Juni 2009)

Frage an die Spicyfahrer: Fährt jemand von euch einen DHX5 Air am Spicy? Passt der Dämpfer in den Rahmen oder gibts Platzprobleme?


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Frage an die Spicyfahrer: Fährt jemand von euch einen DHX5 Air am Spicy? Passt der Dämpfer in den Rahmen oder gibts Platzprobleme?



nicht persönlich, aber nen Bekannter von mir hatte den schon drin ... passt also rein


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

msodvnsodnvmvmdsmvijoimv-)


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> msodvnsodnvmvmdsmvijoimv-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juni 2009)

was is das denn?


----------



## S1las (17. Juni 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Da will ich auch hin!!!



War ein hammer Wochenende . Kann die Vogesen nur empfehlen. Werde die Tage auch noch ein paar Bilder hochladen


----------



## JuranWiesbaden (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin hin und her gerissen ob ich mir ein Lapierre Spicy 316 oder das neue Votec V.SX besorgen soll. Habe von Problemen mit Rissen am Tretlager bei Spicy gehört, stimmt das? Wie sind genrell so eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Bitte um objektive Meinungen, nich das typische "Ich-fahre-das-also-ist-es-das-Beste" ;-) !

Greetz


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] Als gerissen ist bei meinem Spicy bis jetzt noch nichts (glaube und hoffe ich jedenfalls ). Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist, dass die Zugverlegung beim 2008er Spicy nicht die Beste ist, denn die Züge haben schon ordentliche Riefen in den Lack unter dem Tretlager gescheuert. Aber das Problem ist ja allseits bekannt. Desweiteren hat das kleine Kettenblatt am Tretlager gescheuert und eine Schleifspur hinterlassen. Die Zugverlegungsprobleme sind aber soweit ich weiß beim 2009er Modell behoben worden. Daher sollte das denke ich nicht das Problem sein. Inwiefern andere mit Rissen und Brüchen zu kämpfen haben weiß ich nicht. 
Das Votec V.SX ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein sehr feines Bike und wurde ja wohl auch gut getestet. Was ich bei Votec allerdings nicht ganz verstehe, wieso bekommt man bei den günstigeren Modellen (1.1 und 1.2) eine absenkbare Gabel Wotan/Lyrik und bei den Topmodellen nicht??? 
Dann verzichte ich doch lieber auf XTR und X0 und nehm stattdessen XT + absenkbare Gabel... 

Ich hoffe, es war dir "objektiv" genug... 

Da wir hier ja aber in einem LP-Thread sind, muss ich zum Abschluss jedoch um einer Ächtung vorzubeugen noch sagen: Kauf dir das Lapierre, denn es ist das Beste! 

Hast Du einen LP und einen Votec Händler bei dir in greifbarer Nähe? Lapierre gibts bei HiBike im Taunus, das ist ja nicht so weit weg von WI aber ich hab im Rhein-Main Gebiet noch keinen Votechändler gesichtet.

Viele Grüße in die alte Heimat.


----------



## JuranWiesbaden (18. Juni 2009)

HiBike ist der Händler von dem ich sprach 
Der nächste Votec Händler bzw. das Werk ist bei Köln!!
Stimmt das eig, dass man die FOX Gabeln einmal im Jahr zur Wartung wegschicken muss? Das wäre für ich nämlich ein absolutes K.O.-Kriterium...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Juni 2009)

Ja, steht irgendwo in den Garantiebestimmungen geschrieben.
ABER: Ich gebe die FOX erst zur Wartung, wenn ich merke, dass die Funktion nachlässt, (und das dauert bei mir ewig)

So bin ich bisher immer bestens gefahren, keine Probleme gehabt.
Was soll schon kaputtgehen?


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2009)

man muss sie wegschicken wenn man die garantie net erlöschen lassen möchte ... dafür kommen sie (was ich gehört habe) sehr gut gewartet, mit neuem öl und top gepflegt zurück 

LG Jens


PS: Lapierre Spicy 316 wird auch mein nächstes bike sein


----------



## maxl111 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ja die Fox kommt gut gewartet zurück, für knap 200,-  der Spass! eine absolute Frechheit.

Dafür ist Fox die einzige Marke mit funktionierenden Gabeln. 
Wenn ich daran denke dass ich nach 3 Wochen die neue Lyrik 2 Step von einem Remedy 8 wegen nicht funktionieren des 2 Step einschicken habe müssen und die jetzt auf U-Turn umgerüstet wird - ist noch viel schlimmer.

Ich habe in meinen Bikes seit 3 Jahren eine Talas 32, RP 23 und DHX 5 Air verbaut und noch keinen Service machen lassen. Alles funktioniert perfekt. Service wird nur nach Bedarf gemacht und nicht FOX gesponsert. Bei der Gabel kann übrigens auch ein versierter Händler den Service machen, beim Dämpfer allerdings nicht.


sg Hannes


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2009)

is zwar ein wenig off topic aber sry dafür:

wie is das denn wenn z.b. ich die gabel 2 jahre net einschicke und dann ein gravierender fehler besteht? bekomm ich die dann trotzdem ersetzt oder is jegliches recht oder kulanz weg? reicht es wenne in händler sie wartet? erhällt das die garantie? 


Lg Jens


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juni 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> is zwar ein wenig off topic aber sry dafür:
> 
> wie is das denn wenn z.b. ich die gabel 2 jahre net einschicke und dann ein gravierender fehler besteht? bekomm ich die dann trotzdem ersetzt oder is jegliches recht oder kulanz weg? reicht es wenne in händler sie wartet? erhällt das die garantie?
> 
> ...



Es geht mal wieder um Garantie und Gewährleiszung, was zwei komplett unterschiedliche Schuhe sind. Ist im Thread schon zwei mal ausführlich behandelt worde. Da findest du alles, was du brauchst.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2009)

danke @ ppapa ... hab ich gar ent gelesen ...


----------



## flyboy4183 (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,

hab mein Zesty 314 bekommen und bin glücklich...
Fährt unglaublich gut - bin begeistert...


----------



## tob07 (22. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung, wirst sicherlich sehr viel Spaß damit haben!!

Also lass es krachen


----------



## gp5028 (22. Juni 2009)

*Tach, hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Spicy*. Hab beim treten unter Last ein leichtes helles "ticken" kanns auch schlecht lokalisieren obs vom Lager oder sonstiges her kommt. Kennt jemand das Problem ? Bzw. hat wer ne Idee ?
Also Vorbau, Sattel und Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt schon mal gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder montiert... das wars schon mal nicht.
Hab auch mal alle Schrauben geprüft und nachgezogen... Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Kette reinigen und neu fetten is auch klar... hat aber auch nix gebracht.
Fällt besonders bergauf auf !!! Ein mit dem treten gleichmäßiges helles ticken bzw. klicken.... hat da wer ne Idee ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (22. Juni 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> *Tach, hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Spicy*. Hab beim treten unter Last ein leichtes helles "ticken" kanns auch schlecht lokalisieren obs vom Lager oder sonstiges her kommt. Kennt jemand das Problem ? Bzw. hat wer ne Idee ?
> Also Vorbau, Sattel und Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt schon mal gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder montiert... das wars schon mal nicht.
> Hab auch mal alle Schrauben geprüft und nachgezogen... Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Kette reinigen und neu fetten is auch klar... hat aber auch nix gebracht.
> Fällt besonders bergauf auf !!! Ein mit dem treten gleichmäßiges helles ticken bzw. klicken.... hat da wer ne Idee ?



Hatte das selbe Problem. Hab den Tipp von meinem Händler bekommen, den Schnellspanner am Hinterrad öffnen/schließen und evtl den Dreck dort wegzumachen. Danach hörte das "ticken" auf.


----------



## gp5028 (22. Juni 2009)

Hmm, Hinterrad hatte ich auch schon ausgebaut... werds aber heute Abend noch mal versuchen und a bissi nachfetten... Pedale werd ich heut Abend auch mal demontieren und neu fetten... wenns dann net weg is hab ich langsam auch keine Idee mehr ?!
Notfalls soll/muss sich der Händler mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## woopy (22. Juni 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem. Hab den Tipp von meinem Händler bekommen, den Schnellspanner am Hinterrad öffnen/schließen und evtl den Dreck dort wegzumachen. Danach hörte das "ticken" auf.



Hatte genau dasselbe, Sattelstütze gereinigt, Rohr gereinigt und weg war es ...


----------



## gp5028 (22. Juni 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Hatte genau dasselbe, Sattelstütze gereinigt, Rohr gereinigt und weg war es ...


Hab ich schon wenn Du oben guckst !!!


----------



## tob07 (22. Juni 2009)

Hatte ich auch am Zesty, allerdings waren die Klickpedale schuld, hab die dann einfach mal großzügig mit Silikonöl eingesprüht und seit dem ist alles flüsterleise 

Hoffe du findest die richtige Stelle..


----------



## Tobi80 (23. Juni 2009)

Hey bei meinem Zesty war es auch das Pedal ! Einfach ein Stück gelöst so das man das Gewinde sehen kann...ein bisschen Fett...und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (23. Juni 2009)

Nach dem maraton


----------



## mkernbach (23. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Nach dem maraton
> [...]



Artgerechte Haltung für den Frosch


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2009)

Dreckfrosch!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn das kein Pro Race Thread ist: ich bin mit meinem ja meist in etwas härterem Gelände unterwegs, allerdings ohne Drops/Sprünge, das will ich nem Hardtail ja nicht zumuten.
Dennoch achte ich drauf, etwas robustere Komponenten einzusetzen.
Bei der Kurbel will ich so zum Frühjahr evtl. auf eine Truvativ Stylo 3.3 Team (von Sram für den AM Einsatz gedacht) setzen, allerdings ist in einer Shopbeschreibung davon die Rede, dass dazu das GXP Innenlager verwendet werden muss.

http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/trailallmountain/stylo/33team.php

Ich bin nun technisch nicht so fit um zu wissen, was man da bezüglich des eingepressten Innenlagers genau machen muss. Muss das entfernt werden oder kann die Kurbel einfach so verwendet werden?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juni 2009)

Solange es keine Adapter oder spezielle Lager für die BB92 Innenlagerrahmen gibt, kannst du die Stylo nicht verbauen. 
Eventuell schaffen da Reset in naher Zukunft Abhilfe.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Solange es keine Adapter oder spezielle Lager für die BB92 Innenlagerrahmen gibt, kannst du die Stylo nicht verbauen.
> Eventuell schaffen da Reset in naher Zukunft Abhilfe.



Danke für Info. Shimano Kurbeln sind ja alle möglich, was gibt es denn noch für verbaubare Alternativen? Eine Raceface Atlas oder Deus zB?
Ansonsten wird die nächste nur ne schnöde SLX (wobei die ja echt gut aussschaut) oder vllt. ne XTR.


----------



## MiLi (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## flyboy4183 (24. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich muss ein bißchen schwärmen: Stolzer Besitzer eines Zesty seit 5 Tagen, 4 mal gefahren, das Rad ist supergeil!!!! Eine wirkliche Waffe...

So, jetzt zu seriösen Fragen: Ich hab zwar schon diverse Putz-threads durchgestöbert, wurde aber nie so richtig glücklich. Deshalb meine Frage: Wie genau "pflegt" Ihr die Räder im täglichen Gebrauch? Schon klar, groß Dreck abwaschen und trocknen, Kette abziehen und neu ölen. Wie siehts aber mit den ganzen Umwerfern etc aus...fettet ihr irgendwas, oder ölt Ihr großzügig, oder muss man da letzendlich nix machen?? Ich will das Rad nicht gammeln lassen, aber kaputtputzen und das ganze Fett aus den lagern waschen will ich auch nicht.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## S1las (24. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


>


wow das sieht nur noch hammer aus . Und es hat eine BOS lul


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


>




Geil 



flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ...
> 
> Danke und Gruß!




Zur Pflege: nach jeder dreckigeren Ausfahrt ab in die Badewanne, mit warmem Wasser abspülen und abtrocknen.

Danach Kette neu fetten, die Standrohre reinige ich mit einem Lappen, welcher mit Feinmechaniköl (hatz-/säurefrei) benetzt wurde.

Die Schaltung wird von Gras und überschüssigem Fett am Käfig befreit, danach schmiere ich die beweglichen Teile auch leicht mit erwähntem Öl, die Züge öle ich auch leicht, aber nur im Bereich wo sie unterm TRetlager durchlaufen.

Je nach Bedarf reinige ich die Bremsscheiben noch mit Isopropanol (war bisher nur einmal nötig).

Achja, und bitte die Putzanleitung beachten, die unten am Rahmen klebt: Nur Handwäsche, kein Schleudern, kein Trockner und nicht Bügeln *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyboy4183 (24. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, die Anleitung hab ich ganz vergessen...


----------



## fudd69 (24. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Solange es keine Adapter oder spezielle Lager für die BB92 Innenlagerrahmen gibt, kannst du die Stylo nicht verbauen.
> Eventuell schaffen da Reset in naher Zukunft Abhilfe.



Hi,
gibt von Hope Adapter für Truvativ Kurbeln mit GXP Innenlagern.
Ist eigentlich für die Hope Hollw Tech II Lager gedacht aber das sind einfach kurze Muffen die in die Achsöffnung vom Lager geschoben werden...
Sollte also auch bei den eingepressten von Lapierre funktionieren...

Vieleicht konnte ich helfen....


----------



## maxl111 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

@MiLi:

Obwohl ich auch ein heisses Froggy habe ( 888 ATA, DHX 5.0 Air,... ) muss ich sagen so nen geilen Frosch habe ich noch nicht gesehen!!!

Hat das Bos Federelement hinten 76 mm Hub?? Sieht fast nach 63 mm aus, oder täuscht das?

Wie schwer ist der hübsche Frosch?

sg Hannes


----------



## hopfer (24. Juni 2009)

1. das ist ein Spicy
2. das ist nicht Mili´s bike
3. das Teil ist sau geil! (jetzt weiß ich was ich mache wen der Lack fast weg ist)

mfg Peter


----------



## maxl111 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

@hopfer:

UUUps, sorry - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!

Aber mit dem Hub hatte ich dann ja recht, mann bin ich gut! 

Denn im Spicey werden ja Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 222 mm und 63 mm Hub verbaut, oder ?

sg Hannes


----------



## hopfer (24. Juni 2009)

Mit den Dämpfer Liegst du auch nicht ganz richtig 
Einbaulänge 216 mm
Hub 63 mm

mfg Peter


----------



## Nowide (24. Juni 2009)

ja wirklich ein geiler Hobel... !
============

Reinigung: Wenn Alle so brav sind bei der Handwäsche, ist's wohl Zeit das jemand eine Selbststudie durchzieht,
mit Hochdruckreiniger und Druckluft,
auch wenn die Handreinigung im Anschluss sowieso von nöten ist. 

Vor einer sumpfigen fahrt das Bike mit Fahrradsprühwachs schminken könnt auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## MiLi (24. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> 1. das ist ein Spicy
> 2. das ist nicht Mili´s bike
> 3. das Teil ist sau geil! (jetzt weiß ich was ich mache wen der Lack fast weg ist)
> 
> mfg Peter



 aber ich werde dieses Spicy sofort mit meinem Froggy umtauschen 

Hofer ist dein Lach sehr beschadigt? Heute habe ich Mail um diese Lack Problematik nach Lapierre geschickt.

Hier ist die Antwort:

Dear Sir,

Thanks for your trust through your Froggy 318 purchase.

Would it be possible for you to send us some pictures showing how damaged is the paint of your frame ? By this way we could be able to determine if the paint has a real problem or not.

For your information the frame is covered 2 years by the warranty, and one year regarding paint and coat.

Thanks by advance for your precisions ; best regards.

LP Bikes


----------



## redrum666 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi @ all,
habe vor, mir ein Spicy 516 zuzulegen.
Hat jemand schon eine Ahnung, wie die Optik der Modellreihe 2010 aussehen wird?

Ansonsten, wie ist denn eure Meinung zum Spicy 516? 

Gruss
Marco (eMail: [email protected])


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen bleibt unverändert. Es gibt einen neuen Designer.


----------



## redrum666 (25. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Rahmen bleibt unverändert. Es gibt einen neuen Designer.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Wird die Farbe auch gleich bleiben?
Wenn ein neuer Designer ==> warum dann Rahmen unverändert?


----------



## hopfer (25. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> aber ich werde dieses Spicy sofort mit meinem Froggy umtauschen
> 
> Hofer ist dein Lach sehr beschadigt? Heute habe ich Mail um diese Lack Problematik nach Lapierre geschickt.
> 
> ...




Inzwischen hat mein Froggy leider recht viel Lackschäden.
würdest du meine Fotos mit Schicken, wen Ja mach ich heute noch Bilder und schick sie dir.

mfg Peter


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Juni 2009)

An die Spicy316 Fahrer:

So gehts bergauf noch bissl leichter, als es ja eh schon geht...


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


>


 
Hat die BOS nicht 180mm ???? Wie harmoniert das mit der Spicy Geometrie? Dachte das Spicy verträgt nicht mehr als 160mm????


----------



## avid49 (25. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> An die Spicy316 Fahrer:
> 
> So gehts bergauf noch bissl leichter, als es ja eh schon geht...



Hi,coole Idee....werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,kann mit jemand sagen was für eine Feder ich brauche für die fox Van 36 R.In Willingen sagte LP ich sollte eine weiche Feder nehmen.Habe ein Spicy 316 09 in L und wiege 73 kg.Eine blaue Feder ist verbaut und die bei Fox sagten mir,ich benötige eine ''SCHWARZE''??Ich kann nirgends eine ''SCHWARZE'' finden,nur ''LILA''!


----------



## Nowide (25. Juni 2009)

Huiii,  Vergewaltigung  

dann fehlt's  euch also doch, das Absenken der Gabel...

auch das Zesty steigt schon ziemlich leicht auf an der Steigung,
   ( ja klar, ich weiß "Fahrtechnik")


----------



## gp5028 (25. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit kürzerem Vorbau am Spicy (zwecks ansprechenderem Lenkverhalten).


----------



## phenologist (25. Juni 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> Huiii,  Vergewaltigung
> 
> dann fehlt's  euch also doch, das Absenken der Gabel...
> 
> ...



Ich hab da nicht so ein Problem, die Macht der Talas RL ist bei wirklich steilen Anstiegen mit mir ! (und ich sag´s euch, ich bereu die Umrüstung in keiner Minute) 

gruß
phenologist


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Juni 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> Huiii, Vergewaltigung
> 
> dann fehlt's euch also doch, das Absenken der Gabel...
> 
> ...


Dann muss es bei meinem Froggy an der schweren Totem liegen. Bis das Ding vorne hochgeht sagen meien beine schon lange "Schieben".

Das mit dem Spanngurt nicht übertreiben. Und vor allem drauf achten, dass die Gabel nicht im gespannten Zustand weiter einfedert. 
Wenn sie dann beim Ausfedern über den Grurt ins Casting schlägt, dann kann dieses auf Dauer brechen.
Am Besten einen möglichst breiten und weichen Gurt verwenden. Dann werden die Lasten besser verteilt.


----------



## pecht (25. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> An die Spicy316 Fahrer:
> 
> So gehts bergauf noch bissl leichter, als es ja eh schon geht...



ich brauch das nicht. was für berge fahrt ihr hoch das ihr die gabel so quälen müsst? wenn die wirklich so steil im anstieg sind solltet ihr die lieber runter fahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Wie meinen?


----------



## pecht (25. Juni 2009)

na ich bin der meinung das selbst das froggy fast überall hoch kommt ohne das man die gabelabsenkfunktion haben müsste. und wenn die berge so steil sind das man diese funktion bräuchte sollte man diese berge lieber bergab fahren


----------



## BennyP (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, 

habe jetzt mir innerhalb von 2 Tagen diesen Thread durchgelesen und muss sagen, er hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen bei meiner Fahrrad Auswahl. 
Habe mir heute bei meinen Kumpel seinen Dad gleich ein Froggy 318 bestellt und soll auch schon nächste Woche bei ihn eintreffen 
Danke nochmal an alle User hier im Thread die so fleißig hier schreiben und Neulingen wie mir die Bikewahl um einiges erleichtern 

Grüße Benny


----------



## Lutsch (25. Juni 2009)

Mein Dämpfer ist inzwischen vom Service zurück und konnte mein Zesty eben wieder beim Händler abholen. Als ich dann zuhause war habe ich gesehen das ein "Mangel?" immer noch vorhanden ist.

Wenn ich den Sag einstelle auf z.B. 15 laut Indikator (direkt abgelesen nach dem aufsitzen) und dann aber noch eine Minute auf dem Sattel bleibe ohne mich weiter zu bewegen, taucht der Dämpfer noch ein Stück weiter ein (etwas weiter als die 19 laut Indikator). Das kommt mir komisch vor? Wie schaut das denn bei euch aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (25. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> ich brauch das nicht. was für berge fahrt ihr hoch das ihr die gabel so quälen müsst? wenn die wirklich so steil im anstieg sind solltet ihr die lieber runter fahren.





pecht schrieb:


> na ich bin der meinung das selbst das froggy fast überall hoch kommt ohne das man die gabelabsenkfunktion haben müsste. und wenn die berge so steil sind das man diese funktion bräuchte sollte man diese berge lieber bergab fahren



komm du mal zu uns in die rhön und fahr mal eine unsere rampen hoch, 10% steigung findest du hier so gut wie an jedem berg, öfters geht es auch bis zu 18 %.
Nach einer tour will ich dann mal sehen ob dir eine abgesenkte gabel lieber ist als eine die man nicht absenken kann .


----------



## redrum666 (25. Juni 2009)

hab heute das Spicy 516 als Testbike bekommen.
Nach der ersten Fahrt muss ich sagen, geiles Teil...

Aber:
ich bin bislang eher CC gefahren und wollte es nun etwas ruppiger angehen. Dafür ist es top. Der direkte Vergleich bei ebenen Strecken, und dafür soll das Spicy angeblich auch top sein, fältt um längen kraftintensiver aus. 

Ich tippe, wenn ich die Bereifung (2.4 Mountain King Conti) z.B. gegen Racing Ralph / Nobby Nic tausche, sollte das auch nicht mehr so anstrengend sein. Was meint ihr?


----------



## hopfer (25. Juni 2009)

vielleicht solltest du doch lieber an ein Zesty denken.
Ich würde nämlich schwerere Reifen draufmachen (Conti RQ/ Schwalbe MM) weil man mit den conti MK und erst recht nicht mit den von dir genanten das Bike Ausfahren kann.


----------



## redrum666 (25. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du doch lieber an ein Zesty denken.
> Ich würde nämlich schwerere Reifen draufmachen (Conti RQ/ Schwalbe MM) weil man mit den conti MK und erst recht nicht mit den von dir genanten das Bike Ausfahren kann.


 
ich hab schon daran gedacht, nen zweiten Laufradsatz zu kaufen.

Ich will ja grade das Spicy, weil es wohl ein toller Allrounder ist.
Wenn ich mal aggressiv fahre, dann die groben Laufräder und wenn ich mal ne Tour fahre, dann die Schwalbe.
Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## gp5028 (25. Juni 2009)

CC und Enduro sind auch ziemlich unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche. Das sich ein gutes CC einfacher treten lässt sollte klar sein. Für ein Enduro zieht das Spicy aber super an !!! Das Zesty währe wie @hopfer sagt auch eine Idee wenn Du eher Touren fährst und es bei kleineren Drops und Sprüngen belassen kannst/möchstest.
Ich hab mich fürs Spicy entschieden da ich mich auch mal  im Bikepark austoben möchste


----------



## gp5028 (25. Juni 2009)

So, hab jetzt auch mal ein Bildchen von meinem 516er mit gebastelter Wandmontage gemacht..
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396520http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396520


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> was für berge fahrt ihr hoch das ihr die gabel so quälen müsst? wenn die wirklich so steil im anstieg sind solltet ihr die lieber runter fahren.


 
 
und hochzus schnall ich mir meine Bienchenflügelchen aufn Rücken und flieg hoch oder was...?


----------



## Nowide (26. Juni 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt auch mal ein Bildchen von meinem 516er mit gebastelter Wandmontage gemacht..
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/396520



schööner Zimmerschmuck...! 

vielleicht noch die Wand Antrazit~hellgrau~Schwarz~fleckig streichen


----------



## gp5028 (26. Juni 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> schööner Zimmerschmuck...!
> 
> vielleicht noch die Wand Antrazit~hellgrau~Schwarz~fleckig streichen


 Hmmm, nö....
wird sonst zu dunkel in meinem kleinen Sportzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (26. Juni 2009)

Irgendjemand der mir bei meinem Problem bezüglich des Dämpfers helfen kann??? 
Hier sollten doch genug Leute mit einem Zesty unterwegs sein die noch den Fox Float R verbaut haben.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Irgendjemand der mir bei meinem Problem bezüglich des Dämpfers helfen kann???
> Hier sollten doch genug Leute mit einem Zesty unterwegs sein die noch den Fox Float R verbaut haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Lutz



Sag mir mal gerade den exakten Jahrgang, Einbaulänge und genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## Lutsch (26. Juni 2009)

Bin gerade nicht zuhause, aber es ist ein Zesty 514 von 2009 mit dem original verbauten Dämpfer. Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Bin gerade nicht zuhause, aber es ist ein Zesty 514 von 2009 mit dem original verbauten Dämpfer. Hoffe das hilft weiter.



setzt dich so drauf, wie du normalerweise auch während der Fahrt sitzt. lass dich von nem Kumpel am lenker festhalten. Nicht nach hinten lehnen. Bleib 30 sekunden sitzen um das Propedal zu überlisten und mess dann, wie weit du eingetaucht bist.
Ruckelt der Dämpfer beim Ein- oder Ausfahren?


----------



## Lutsch (26. Juni 2009)

Hmmm...das ist doch als Dämpfer der Float R verbaut...der hat doch kein pro pedal, oder? Ich habe nur das Stellrad für die Zugstufe.

Beim Ein- und Ausfedern ruckelt eigentlich nichts. Das "schmatzt" beim aufsetzten einmal und das war es dann und der läuft ruhig.

Edit:
Der Dämpfer hat nur ein internes pro pedal, welches nicht verstellt werden kann, stimmt das? Wenn ich mich in draufsitze wie in Fahrposition, sprich Hände am Lenker und so, wie weit sollte er denn dann am Ende eingetaucht sein? Wäre das dann die Richtige Vorgehensweise um den Sag richtig einzustellen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Hmmm...das ist doch als Dämpfer der Float R verbaut...der hat doch kein pro pedal, oder? Ich habe nur das Stellrad für die Zugstufe.
> 
> Beim Ein- und Ausfedern ruckelt eigentlich nichts. Das "schmatzt" beim aufsetzten einmal und das war es dann und der läuft ruhig.
> 
> ...



Du HAST ein pro Pedal system. Kannst es aber von außen nicht  verstellen. Ist aber auch egal. Es geht darum, dass du ein bischen sitzenbleiben mußt.
Nach ner halben Minute solltest du dann so viel SAG haben, dass du im grauen Bereich des Indikators liegst.

das "schmatzen" ist normal. Das ist ein Durchgangsventil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (26. Juni 2009)

und beim Einstellen des SAG,s nicht die hintere Bremse benützen!!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Lutsch (26. Juni 2009)

Erstmal schon danke für die Hilfe.

Wenn ich mich ins Fahrposition halte taucht der Dämpfer nicht mehr so stark nach. Immer noch etwas, aber bei weitem nicht so viel. Verstehe ich also richtig das dieses Verhalten normal ist?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Erstmal schon danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Wenn ich mich ins Fahrposition halte taucht der Dämpfer nicht mehr so stark nach. Immer noch etwas, aber bei weitem nicht so viel. Verstehe ich also richtig das dieses Verhalten normal ist?



Was meinst du denn mit "nachtauchen"?


----------



## Biker_rolo (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich verfolge nun schon eine ganze Weile diesen Teil des Forums und habe mich vor ca. 2 Wochen zum Kauf eines Lapierre Zesty 314 entschieden.
Das Teil war nun 3mal im Gelände (nichts allzu aufregendes) und oh Schreck was sehe ich da heute beim saubermachen, Rahmenbruch am Tretlager.
Ein hässlicher Riss oben vom Kettenblatt richtung Rahmen.
Ist das ein Problem das häufiger auftaucht? Soweit ich gelesen habe hatten einige zu beginn Bedenken.
Hat hier auch jemand Erfahrung wie (un)kompliziert so ein Garantiefall vonstatten geht da ich momentan keine wirkliche Ausweichmöglichkeit habe.

Werde morgen auf alle Fälle den Händler aufsuchen (ist 80km von mir entfernt) und dann mal sehen was der so meint.

Also nehmt die Dinger nicht so hart ran.

Rolo


----------



## MiLi (26. Juni 2009)

2010:

X-Control:







Zesty 714:


----------



## erlkoenig81 (27. Juni 2009)

Biker_rolo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich verfolge nun schon eine ganze Weile diesen Teil des Forums und habe mich vor ca. 2 Wochen zum Kauf eines Lapierre Zesty 314 entschieden.
> Das Teil war nun 3mal im Gelände (nichts allzu aufregendes) und oh Schreck was sehe ich da heute beim saubermachen, Rahmenbruch am Tretlager.
> ...




waaas
mmh das hört sich ja nihct gut an! 

was darf man denn verstehen unter nichts allzu aufregendes im bezug auf´s gelände?!?


----------



## S1las (27. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> 2010:
> 
> X-Control:
> 
> ...



Woah, die neuen Modelle sehen ja richtig schnieke aus, wobei ein bisschen Farbe nicht schaden koennte

Gibt es schon Bilder vom Spicy ?


----------



## flyboy4183 (27. Juni 2009)

Biker_rolo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich verfolge nun schon eine ganze Weile diesen Teil des Forums und habe mich vor ca. 2 Wochen zum Kauf eines Lapierre Zesty 314 entschieden.
> Das Teil war nun 3mal im Gelände (nichts allzu aufregendes) und oh Schreck was sehe ich da heute beim saubermachen, Rahmenbruch am Tretlager.
> ...


 

hmm..ich hab meins seit einer woche, und werd gleich mal im keller nachschauen. aber mit dem hart rannehmen...die 140mm sind ja nicht zum posen auf dem marktplatz vor der eisdiele, sondern für ernsthafte touren. ich wollte eigentlich im august transalp damit fahren..?!
Viel Erfolg bei der garantieabwicklung, auf dass es nicht so lange dauert!!!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (27. Juni 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> aber mit dem hart rannehmen...die 140mm sind ja nicht zum posen auf dem marktplatz vor der eisdiele, sondern für ernsthafte touren.



und nicht nur das. sollte doch auch mal die ein oder andere abfahrt locker mitmachen und auch ein paar wurzeln und hägelschlucken auf nem flowigen trail, oder nicht.


----------



## Lutsch (27. Juni 2009)

@ Papa Midnight
mit dem "nachtauchen" meine ich, wenn ich mich drauf setze taucht der Dämpfer X mm. In der folgende Minute taucht der Dämpfer dann ganz langsam weiter ein (so etwa 8-10mm). Das meine ich mit nachtauchen.

Da bin ich mir unsicher ob das normal ist (schließlich ist die Luft ja komprimiert wenn ich draufsitze und schwerer werde ich der folgenden Minute ja auch nicht.... 
So wie ich deine Antwort verstanden habe liegt das am Verhalten vom pro pedal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juni 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> mit dem "nachtauchen" meine ich, wenn ich mich drauf setze taucht der Dämpfer X mm. In der folgende Minute taucht der Dämpfer dann ganz langsam weiter ein (so etwa 8-10mm). Das meine ich mit nachtauchen.
> 
> Da bin ich mir unsicher ob das normal ist (schließlich ist die Luft ja komprimiert wenn ich draufsitze und schwerer werde ich der folgenden Minute ja auch nicht....
> So wie ich deine Antwort verstanden habe liegt das am Verhalten vom pro pedal.



Exakt


----------



## mkernbach (27. Juni 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> 2010:
> 
> X-Control:
> [Bild]
> ...



Finde beide potthässlich. Sehen wie 0815 Cube Räder aus..
Vielleicht sehen sie in natura ja besser aus...


----------



## matziie (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Fully.
Hab das eigentlich perfekte Bike gefunde. Das Lapierre Spicy 516 von 2008.
WÃ¼rde es vom HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 2400â¬ bekommen. Ist gebraucht aber nur ganz kurze Zeit gefahren worden und sieht absolut NEU aus und funktionoert auch noch einwandfrei. Hat jmd Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Ist der Preis gut?

Bitte um schnelle Antworten,


----------



## hopfer (27. Juni 2009)

Der Preis ist sehr gut wen es wie du sagst keinerlei Beschädigungen auf weißt.


----------



## Nowide (27. Juni 2009)

ich hätt jetzt gesagt der Preis ist zu hoch,
aber der neupreis war wohl mal über 3000 oder ?
dann müssts doch Ok sein.


----------



## thomasbee (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn mein eingerostetes franzoesisch stimmt, wiegt das neue Zesty 714 auch 300g weniger. Nett.

.t


----------



## matziie (27. Juni 2009)

Habs mir gekauft. Supergeiles Teil. Hab noch einen Trinkflaschenhalter und einen Tacho von Specialized dazu bekommen. Bilder kommen dann auch 
Und was noch dazu kommt: Es ist das 2009er Model nicht das 2008er


----------



## S1las (27. Juni 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Habs mir gekauft. Supergeiles Teil. Hab noch einen Trinkflaschenhalter und einen Tacho von Specialized dazu bekommen. Bilder kommen dann auch
> Und was noch dazu kommt: Es ist das 2009er Model nicht das 2008er



Das nenn ich mal einen gelungenen Deal. Ich selbst hab fuer mein 3 wochen lang gebrauchtes 08er Modell vorheriges Jahr auch umd die 2500 gezahlt


----------



## avid49 (27. Juni 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hi,kann mit jemand sagen was für eine Feder ich brauche für die fox Van 36 R.In Willingen sagte LP ich sollte eine weiche Feder nehmen.Habe ein Spicy 316 09 in L und wiege 73 kg.Eine blaue Feder ist verbaut und die bei Fox sagten mir,ich benötige eine ''SCHWARZE''??Ich kann nirgends eine ''SCHWARZE'' finden,nur ''LILA''!



Haben  alle meine Frage nicht verstanden oder wiegt ihr alle über 80kg???????????Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Finde beide potthässlich. Sehen wie 0815 Cube Räder aus..
> Vielleicht sehen sie in natura ja besser aus...



Lapierre ist ja auch Cube...nur auf französisch......der Unterschied ansich ist nur das Lapierre auch nen Dh´ler hat.
Also ich find ja besonders des X-Controll echt schön.

G.


----------



## Nowide (27. Juni 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> ... oder wiegt ihr alle über 80kg???????????Vielen Dank


  natürlich nicht, aber über 90


----------



## RS-68 (27. Juni 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Haben  alle meine Frage nicht verstanden oder wiegt ihr alle über 80kg???????????Vielen Dank



Zu deiner Frage schaust du hier nach.

Unter: Gabeln->36->36VAN->Einstellen der Nachgiebigkeit

Nachgiebigkeit = Federhärte, ist ein bisschen unglücklich formuliert/übersetzt.

Und ja ich wiege über 80kg


----------



## DannyBi (27. Juni 2009)

*Hilfe!!!*
Ich hab heut mein Zesty zerlegt um mal Großputz zu machen, hat ja geregnet heut. Hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. Nur bin ich halt auf die idee gekommen ich könnt mal die gleitlager am Hinterbau bissl ölen. Schaden kanns ja eigentlich net, also schraub ich die Lagerkapselungen und eben auch fixierungen raus. Raus gingen se alle gut, nur rein net. Die zwei Schwingengelnke am Ausfallende haben derart viel Spannung drauf, dass ich die Schraube nimmer rein bekomm. Ich will doch morgen ne geile Tour fahren.​Gibts dafür einen Trick, is des nur bei mir so oder hatte jemand schonmal des gleiche Versucht???
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!! Morgen meine Tour aufm Hardtail zu fahren?...och nö.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## RS-68 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Danni, mach dir keinen Kopp, morgen regnet es auch 

Nee Spaß beiseite, was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt. Leg die Lager mal für ne halbe Stunde in die Tiefkühltruhe und dann schnell einbauen.

Edit: vergiss es. Ich hab mich verlesen. Scheint bei dir an etwas anderem zu liegen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Juni 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Habs mir gekauft. Supergeiles Teil. Hab noch einen Trinkflaschenhalter und einen Tacho von Specialized dazu bekommen. Bilder kommen dann auch
> Und was noch dazu kommt: Es ist das 2009er Model nicht das 2008er



Gratuliere, super Kauf, das Spicy ist schon echt ein geiles Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_rolo (27. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> waaas
> mmh das hört sich ja nihct gut an!
> 
> was darf man denn verstehen unter nichts allzu aufregendes im bezug auf´s gelände?!?


 
War heute beim Händler und der Rahmen ist definive gebrochen.



Er meite dass der von der Montate des Innenlagers eine Macke gehabt haben könnte.

Dem Händler war schon klar dass ich das Rad nicht zum Semmeln holen brauche und meinte dass das Zesty auch mal ein paar kleinere Sprünge schaffen sollte ohne gleich auseinanderzufallen. 

Er wollte nun nächste Woche klären wie schnell ein neuer Rahmen aufzutreiben ist. Hoffentlich muss er den Rahmen nicht einschicken bevor er Ersatz bekommt. Zumindestens hat mir ein altes Rocky..Slayer geliehen.



Meine Bedenken waren nur dass das ein allgemeines Problem sein könnte und wenn mir das auf irgendeiner Tour in den Alpen passiert wär's wohl weniger lustig. 

//Rolo


----------



## matziie (27. Juni 2009)

Hier n paar Bilder : 


















Am geilsten find ich die Laufräder


----------



## mkernbach (28. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Bildern hat wohl nicht geklappt, oder seh nur ich sie nicht?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juni 2009)

Seh auch nix.
Was sind denn das für Felgen am 2010er X-Control?


----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

Okay es hat nicht geklappt. Komisch. Probiers dann nochmal


----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

So 2. Versuch:


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2009)

sieht super aus.

@neo Ist der Mavic crossmax SLR LRS.


----------



## S1las (28. Juni 2009)

Das Spicy in weiss ist definitiv das gelungenste 09er Modell unter den Spicies . Viel spass damit ;>


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, hÃ¤tte ich 3400â¬ locker gehabt hÃ¤tte ich mir das wohl auch gekauft. Ãberschritt mein Budget aber um 2000â¬


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Juni 2009)

@matziie: warum GoldPedals ?! wars high .... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (28. Juni 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Das Spicy in weiss ist definitiv das gelungenste 09er Modell unter den Spicies . Viel spass damit ;>



Da hast du Recht, aber ich finde es geht gar nicht an so ein hübsches Bike nen Flaschenhalter zu schrauben


----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @matziie: warum GoldPedals ?! wars high .... ?



Nein war ich nicht 
Die waren schon so dran.

Ich brauch halt nen Flaschenhalter


----------



## mkernbach (28. Juni 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Nein war ich nicht
> Die waren schon so dran.
> 
> Ich brauch halt nen Flaschenhalter



Und die Ganganzeige lässte dran?  Nimmt doch viel zu viel Platz weg..


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juni 2009)

Das ist nicht dein Ernst, dass Du da unten wirklich eine Pulle reinsteckst? Wie lange soll die denn da halten? Oder kommt dann auch noch ein Spanngurt zum sichern drum?


----------



## S1las (28. Juni 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Nein war ich nicht
> Die waren schon so dran.
> 
> Ich brauch halt nen Flaschenhalter



Hol dir einen Trinkrucksack z.B Camelback. Da passen 3L rein und ausserdem kannst du noch Pumpe, Werkzeug und Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen. Platz fuer nen Riegel ist auch allemal . 

Gerade bei laengeren Touren hast du mehr Spaß mit einem Trinkrucksack, als mit einer 0,5L Trinkflasche. Wuerde mir auf jeden Fall überlegen ob sich ein Trinkrucksack nicht mehr lohnen wuerde ;>.


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder! Wurde der Fox bisher nicht immer mit der niedrigsten PP Einstellung verbaut? Oder gibts da einen Unterschied zwischen den Spicy und Zesty?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Dein Händler ist wohl auch Specialized dealer. Die Flasche hält in den Rib Cages niemals. Die Lo pro Pedale sind echt ok, aber die Farbe ist...ähm...irgendwas zwischen gewöhnungsbedürftig und Geschmackssache...


----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

Okay dann werd ich den Halter wahrscheinlich wieder abmontieren.

Die Pedale waren wie gesagt schon so dran und mir gefällt dir Farbe eigentlich


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Es gibt von NC 17 welche in weisssssssss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

Geil wären welche in dem rot


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Stimmt! das rot von NC 17 passt aber gar nicht. Viel zu hell. Gibt´s da nicht irgendwo was eloxiertes?


----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub die hier würden ganz gut passen http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20602_Aircorp-Pedale.html


----------



## Nowide (28. Juni 2009)

ja ein schönes Gefährt
bis auf die


Papa Midnight schrieb:


> . Die Lo pro Pedale sind echt ok, aber die Farbe ist...ähm...irgendwas zwischen gewöhnungsbedürftig und Geschmackssache...



das ist aber seeeehr freundlich ausgrdrückt  )))

aber die roten griffbegrenzugen will ich auch haben. 
grüße n.


----------



## S1las (28. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Stimmt! das rot von NC 17 passt aber gar nicht. Viel zu hell. Gibt´s da nicht irgendwo was eloxiertes?



Ich hab die Crankbrothers 5050 http://shop.cnc-bike.de/images/crankbrother5050xx_silver.jpg

Kann ich nur empfehlen: super Grip und sieht auch noch gut aus .








Ist kein weisses Spicy, aber ich glaub die wuerden sich daran auch gut machen :>


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Ich glaub die hier würden ganz gut passen http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20602_Aircorp-Pedale.html



Atomlab! Cool! Die können auch was! ich bestell morgen mal welche für den shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> ja ein schönes Gefährt
> bis auf die
> 
> 
> ...



Manchmal hab ich die weissen Griffe über...Ich meld mich dann mal...


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

@ papa-midnight:

du hast doch einen shop, wie schauts aus, kannst du mir bei einem verzwickent (für mich zumin dest) problem behilflich sein? wie bekomm ich die schrauben von den Hinterbaulagern am Ausfallende wieder rein? die Lagerstelle hat derart Spannung drauf, dass ich se nimmer ins Gewinde platzieren kann...
Wär cool wenn du mir helfen könntest

Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

DannyBi schrieb:


> @ papa-midnight:
> 
> du hast doch einen shop, wie schauts aus, kannst du mir bei einem verzwickent (für mich zumin dest) problem behilflich sein? wie bekomm ich die schrauben von den Hinterbaulagern am Ausfallende wieder rein? die Lagerstelle hat derart Spannung drauf, dass ich se nimmer ins Gewinde platzieren kann...
> Wär cool wenn du mir helfen könntest
> ...



Nimm die Schrauben nochmal raus und reinige sie gründlich! Ebenso die Gewinde, da sich hier nich Montagekleber befinden kann! Die Aluschrauben haben eine Lauffläche, die ebenfalls sauber und leicht gefettet sein muß! Achte darauf, dass du nicht zu viel Fett nimmst, damit sich das nicht auf die Gewinde überträgt. Die musst du mit löslichem Schraubenkleber wie Loctite 248 oder ähnlichem sichern.

Sind die Gewinde unbeschädigt?


----------



## Jockelmatz (28. Juni 2009)

@ papa,  die weissen Griffe hatte ich auch schnell über, vorletzte Woche in Riva diese italienischen hier gefunden "campabros." steht drauf.
Ist haargenau das Rot der LP Elox parts!


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

@ Pap Midnight:
Das Problem is ja net, dass ich die Schrauben nicht reinbekomm, weil se net reinflutschen, sondern, dass das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe versetzt zur Schraube is...Heist Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe sind verdreht zu einander...des is des Problem...Ich dachte mir, vllt. gibts ne montagestellung des Hinterbaus, aber irgendwie scheint das auch nicht der Fall zu sein...Ich verzweifle bald 
Hab auch heute keine Tour tritz schönen Wetters gemacht...
Des nächste mal lass ich die Finger davon!

Gruß


----------



## Jockelmatz (28. Juni 2009)

Son Schiet, habe mir heute dieses "Nägelchen" eingefahren. 
Einfach dringelassen, dank tubeless konnte ich die 15 km bis zum Auto zurück ohne nennenswerten Luftverlust brettern! 
Bin echt begeistert von dem System!


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

DannyBi schrieb:


> @ Pap Midnight:
> Das Problem is ja net, dass ich die Schrauben nicht reinbekomm, weil se net reinflutschen, sondern, dass das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe versetzt zur Schraube is...Heist Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe sind verdreht zu einander...des is des Problem...Ich dachte mir, vllt. gibts ne montagestellung des Hinterbaus, aber irgendwie scheint das auch nicht der Fall zu sein...Ich verzweifle bald
> Hab auch heute keine Tour tritz schönen Wetters gemacht...
> Des nächste mal lass ich die Finger davon!
> ...



Wenn die zueinander verdreht sind, passt da aber mal was so gar nicht! Kannst man das erkennen? kannst du mir ein Bild schicken? Bist du weit weg von Bielefeld?


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

@ papa
Bild kommt...muss nur bissl saft auf die akkus bekommen


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

So hier das Bild, hoffe man kanns erkennen...Schraube versetzt zum  Gewinde. Leider wohn ich in Landau, was grob geschätzt mal so 400 km weit weg is...


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

DannyBi schrieb:


> So hier das Bild, hoffe man kanns erkennen...Schraube versetzt zum  Gewinde. Leider wohn ich in Landau, was grob geschätzt mal so 400 km weit weg is...



Ok, Landau ist ganz klar zu weit...

Hast du schon einmal versucht, die übrigen Schrauben des Hinterbaus zu lösen, um ein bischen mehr Spiel zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

Die waren sogar alle schon draußen...Also genügen Spiel sollte vorhanden gewesen sein. Da will man seinem Bike mal was gutes tun und da...es sträubt sich...Naja dass die Franzosen bissl zickig sind haben wir ja gewusst 
Ich probiers glaub später beinem Film nochmal und wenns dann nit hinhaut muss ich halt morgen früh mal zu meinem Händler.
Trotzdem mal merci für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Sind die denn in sich verklemmt, oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen?


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

So wie es für mich den anschein hat, sind die Streben in sich verdreht, aber halt auch beidseitig. Für mich auch mehr als mysteriös. Hab des Hauptlager, und die Abstützschwingenlager gelöst und den Dämpfer entnommen und leider keine verbesserung in sicht!
Also das ist das erste Mal, dass ich was nimmer zusammengebaut bekomm!!! Bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt, nur jetzt bei diesem Bike am Hinterbau...Oder wollen die von Lapierre gar nit, dass man die Lager selbst abschmiert?
Ich bin Ratlos?!?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

DannyBi schrieb:


> So wie es für mich den anschein hat, sind die Streben in sich verdreht, aber halt auch beidseitig. Für mich auch mehr als mysteriös. Hab des Hauptlager, und die Abstützschwingenlager gelöst und den Dämpfer entnommen und leider keine verbesserung in sicht!
> Also das ist das erste Mal, dass ich was nimmer zusammengebaut bekomm!!! Bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt, nur jetzt bei diesem Bike am Hinterbau...Oder wollen die von Lapierre gar nit, dass man die Lager selbst abschmiert?
> Ich bin Ratlos?!?!



Die Rahmen sind eigentlich sogar ausgesprochen einfach zu montieren. Hab gerade ein 916 zerlegt und eine Strebe getauscht. Sowas dauert ungefähr 15 Minuten.
Check bitte mal dein Händler vor Ort. Der sollte das eigentlich hinbekommen. Sorry, aber online ist sowas nicht so einfach zu lösen.


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

Japp des werd ich wohl machen müssen, dank dir trotzdem für deine Bemühungen. Ich probiers jetzt trotzdem nochmal, des lässt mein Ego nit zu 
Mein schönes Zesty, lässt mich einfach im Stich 

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Juni 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Ich glaub die hier würden ganz gut passen http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20602_Aircorp-Pedale.html



so wieder mein Senf 

Hol Dir die - ich hab die an meinem DH`ler in grün, nein Du nicht in grün, sondern das, von Dir gewählte rot ! Hab super Gripp drauf, und sind noch angenehm groß !


----------



## matziie (28. Juni 2009)

Muss noch n bisschen warten.
Bin Pleite nach dem Kauf von gestern  
Bin ja noch ein  Schüler


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2009)

Lapierre DH und Froggy von 2010

muss ich doch schon wieder Geld Sparen der Froggy Rahmen sieht einfach Hammer aus, mal wieder


----------



## DannyBi (28. Juni 2009)

Oh leck sind die Geilo 
Ich hät die genauso gerne im Wohnzimmer stehn...die DH's würd ich zwar nit fahren (Suizid gefährdet) aber des Froggy würd ich mal ab und zu nehmen,...warscheinlich immer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Juni 2009)

@DannyBi,

das mit den Lager hatte ich an mein X-913 auch.
Hatte alle Lager/Dämpfer ausgebaut und erneuert eigebaut gehabt, da an eine Stelle nichts gegangen ist. 
Erst den "Problem Lager" einbauen und dan den Rest (versuche mit eine andere Schraube) 

Falls die Schwinge verzogen ist, kann nur mechanisch gerichtet werden.
Machen ja fast alle Hersteller bereits im Werk  


An Zesty habe ich noch nichs gemacht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

DH 720 als kleiner Bruder...


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> DH 720 als kleiner Bruder...



Ha! hab ich doch richtig gelesen


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ha! hab ich doch richtig gelesen



Das soll den Einstieg in die extrem gefragte DH gruppe erleichtern. Die Frage ist nur, wo der einstieg preislich so anfängt. Shimpanso hauen ja im Augenblick mächtig auf die Preisschraube...


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2009)

Leider! mit was begründen sie das eigentlich? sind ja jetzt schon nicht gerade günstig.

wann hast du eigentlich das Schaltauge verschickt?
Kannst du Hope Ersatzteile besorgen wie z.B. die Sperrklinken Federn für eine Pro 2?

mfg Peter


----------



## S1las (28. Juni 2009)

Das Froggy sieht einfach nur noch traumhaft aus. 

Dieses Hobby ist definitiv zu teuer , aber was will man machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Leider! mit was begründen sie das eigentlich? sind ja jetzt schon nicht gerade günstig.
> 
> wann hast du eigentlich das Schaltauge verschickt?
> Kannst du Hope Ersatzteile besorgen wie z.B. die Sperrklinken Federn für eine Pro 2?
> ...



Das Auge is schon lange raus. Is aber versichert. Kann also nix passieren. Sperrklinken für HOPE habe ich alle da. Brauchste die Federn auch?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Ach ja: Preisgestaltung bei Shimano. Zum größten Teil liegt diese unglaubliche Erhöhung wohl an einer extremen Wechselkursschwankung. Unser Euro ist im Vergleich zum YEN ganz gewaltig in den Keller gegangen. Ungefähr zeitgleich mit dem US$. Und wenn man noch die Kapriolen mit dem British Pound verquickt, dann versteht man auch, warum 2010 zB Rocky Mountain in England teurer ist als in Deutschland. Im Großen und Ganzen werden Räder eben einfach teurer. 
Da haben die MTBler noch Glück. Rennradfahrer werden prozentual gesehen noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen, da ein Renner seinen Preis bis zu 50% aus Shimano generiert. Da kann ja jeder selber mal rechnen...

Aua...


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2009)

Ja Federn bräuchte ich auch und einen roten hr Schnellspanner.
Ich schreib dir Morgen noch eine PM deswegen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja Federn bräuchte ich auch und einen roten hr Schnellspanner.
> Ich schreib dir Morgen noch eine PM deswegen.



Ich hab rote HR Spanner von Hope da. Meld dich einfach.


----------



## Beckinio (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen...bin wieder aus dem Urlaub und bin danach schon kräftig mit meinem neuen Zesty gefahren. Nun ist mir bei den Bremsen ersteinmals das Schleifen aufgefallen und was mich noch mehr stört, dass Quietschen der Bremsbacken. Alle beiden Probleme kannte ich bei meinem alten Bike mit der Magura Julie nicht. Was kann ich denn unternehmen, speziell wegen dem blöden Qietschen. Ganz extrem ist es bei Nässe. Sollte ich andere Bremsbeläge kaufen und die org. montierten runternehmen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

Mach mal die Scheibe mit Isopropanol 100% sauber und schmirgel die Beläge mal mit 80 Leinen an.
Zusätzlich kannst du mal nachschauen, ob unter den Adaptern der Bremsscheiben noch Lack ist. Bei der Post Mount Gabel kann man das sehr einfach wegschleifen. Hinten muss das aber dein Händler mit ner Fräse machen.
Wenn alle Stricke reissen kannst du auch die Scheibe mit 40er Leinen anschleifen. Das ist aber sehr selten nötig und macht nur Sinn, wenn die schon mal blau war.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mach mal die Scheibe mit Isopropanol 100% sauber und schmirgel die BelÃ¤ge mal mit 80 Leinen an.
> ZusÃ¤tzlich kannst du mal nachschauen, ob unter den Adaptern der Bremsscheiben noch Lack ist. Bei der Post Mount Gabel kann man das sehr einfach wegschleifen. Hinten muss das aber dein HÃ¤ndler mit ner FrÃ¤se machen.
> Wenn alle Stricke reissen kannst du auch die Scheibe mit 40er Leinen anschleifen. Das ist aber sehr selten nÃ¶tig und macht nur Sinn, wenn die schon mal blau war.



*Klugs c h e i s s e rModusan* Isopropanol bzw. 2-Propanol gibts nur bis 70%  *Klugs c h e i s s e rModusaus* - bzw. vielleicht hast ja auch 100% Sauberkeit gemeint 
Aber hast recht, wer sich Bremsscheibenreiniger kauft ist selber schuld, der Iso kostet nen Bruchteil und steckt alle Reiniger in die Tasche ...

â¬: jetzt weiss ich auch wie man die schÃ¶nen ****** umgehen kann


----------



## Beckinio (30. Juni 2009)

@Papa Midnight
Du meinst mit 80 Leinen eine 80 Körnung von Schleifpapier, oder? Ich habe Bremsscheibenreinigungsspray für Motorräder.....ist das nicht das Gleiche? 
Warum den Lack abschleifen? Weil der Lack weich ist und sich die Bremse verzieht beim Bremsen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> *Klugs c h e i s s e rModusan* Isopropanol bzw. 2-Propanol gibts nur bis 70%  *Klugs c h e i s s e rModusaus* - bzw. vielleicht hast ja auch 100% Sauberkeit gemeint
> Aber hast recht, wer sich Bremsscheibenreiniger kauft ist selber schuld, der Iso kostet nen Bruchteil und steckt alle Reiniger in die Tasche ...
> 
> â¬: jetzt weiss ich auch wie man die schÃ¶nen ****** umgehen kann



Isopropanol 100% gibts in der Apotheke (Isopropylalkohol / 2-Propanol)und ist der einige ISO der nicht rÃ¼ckfettend ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

Hab noch nen 48er Froggy Rahmen zur verfügung. Ist da noch einer auf der Suche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## flyboy4183 (30. Juni 2009)

Nice..vorallem das Zesty in Karbon..!
Allerdings find ich die designs bis auf das Froggy nicht so gelungen...na ja, über Geschmack kann man ja gottseidank streiten...


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin da inzwischen vollkommen willenlos. Immer wenn ich ein Design toll finde findens alle anderen schei55e und wenn ich ein schei55e finde, wirds n bestseller...
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Farbe is doch toll! Immer nur diese mattschwarzen Eimer ( ich hab auch einen)...Wird doch mal langweilig...


----------



## Beckinio (30. Juni 2009)

Ist das Zesty 514 auch aus Carbon oder nur das 714er? Gibt es schon zirka Preise? Sehen gut aus...sehe aber nicht sehr viele Veränderungen bzgl. des Zesty's, außer Carbon.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

Es wird nur die 714 und die 914 in Vollcarbon geben. Zusätzlich kommt ein Zesty 214...Preise gibts noch nicht.


----------



## maxl111 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

werde meinem Froggy jetzt statt der 888 eine Totem spendieren.

Dazu würde ich gerne wissen, wenn ich den Steuersatz tausche, ob ich wieder einen Semi Integriert nehmen muss oder einen "normalen" verwenden kann?

Danke sg Hannes


----------



## erlkoenig81 (30. Juni 2009)

das blau-weiße zesty sowie das spicy sehe echt genial aus!!!
und da gebe ich papa midnight recht, dass die schwarzen bzw mattschwarzen nicht mehr so der hingucker sind. das soll den cube vorbehalten bleiben


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde meinem Froggy jetzt statt der 888 eine Totem spendieren.
> 
> ...




Das ist ein 1.5" Steuerrohr. wenn du die Totem in 1 1/8" hast brauchst du nen stepdown Steuersatz


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2009)

viel Interessanter ist wohl das es nÃ¤chstes Jahr wohl 2 DH`ler von Lapierre geben wir 
DH 720
Dh 920
gibts dazu schon infos ?!

siehe 1. Bild ... vielleicht gibts ja auch Framekits der beiden 






â¬: kann auch sein, dass das von diesem Jahr - Team Modell - ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

steht alles auf den seiten 126-128 oder so...


----------



## maxl111 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

@papa: reduzier Steuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 ist mir klar, aber im Moment ist ein Semi Integrierter verbaut. Kann ich jetzt auch einen "normalen", also nicht integrierten Steuersatz einbauen?

Danke sg Hannes

PS: 1,5 Zoll Gabeln werden wohl die wenigsten fahren??
      Passende Steuersätze und vor allem Vorbauten zu finden ist recht 
      abenteuerlich?!


----------



## HITOMI (30. Juni 2009)

Super schick, die 2010er Modelle


----------



## KonaMooseman (30. Juni 2009)

Find das 710er sehr gelungen.
Das wäre ne überlegung wert...


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juni 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @papa: reduzier Steuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 ist mir klar, aber im Moment ist ein Semi Integrierter verbaut. Kann ich jetzt auch einen "normalen", also nicht integrierten Steuersatz einbauen?
> 
> ...



Nein. Du braucht einen Steuersatz, der in dem 1.5" Steuerrohr auf 1 1/8" reduziert. Da ist der Markt echt kanpp besäht. Es gibt einen von FSA, den ich persönlich voll daneben finde. Ebenso noch ein paar farbige von RESET, die aber schwer und teuer sind (qualitativ super) und meiner Meinung nach den besten von HOPE.  den gibts in zwei versionen, je nachdem, welche Einbauhöhe deine Gabel hat. Falls du so einen brauchst, schick ne PN mit Angabe der Gabel.


----------



## svensonn (30. Juni 2009)

@maxl111
Es gibt Steuersätze von Acros oder Chris King die Gewichts mäßig und Ausschauenstechnisch super sind, von der Lagerqualität ganz zu schweigen, und je nach Gabel unterschiedliche Modelle bezüglich der Höhen.

Ich hab in meinem Froggy einen Acros AI 25 verbaut, wegen der Einbauhöhe der BOS N´dee, also auch für eine Totem passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (1. Juli 2009)

Hat wer ein Bild vom 2010er 916 Spicy? Welche Farbe wird es 2010 haben?


----------



## Helllsing (1. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute... ich hab da grad ma ne Frage
mein Händler hat mir mal erzählt, dass auf jedem Lapierre so n witziger spruch steht. gibts hier im thread bilder davon, bzw, weiß jemand, was des alles für sprüche sind!?!?
Die "Waschanleitung" hab ich schon gefunden, echt genial xD und was auf dem 518 froggy steht (EXIT) kenn ich auch schon, aber was gibts denn noch???
TiA


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde meinem Froggy jetzt statt der 888 eine Totem spendieren.
> 
> ...


Hast Du ein 718er Froggy in Grün?
Der Andy von www.anbipa.de hat mir einen grünen Acros Steuersatz besorgt. Wo er den her hat??? Sieht auf jeden Fall super gut aus an meinem Froggy. Ruf Ihn doch einfach mal an.


----------



## maxl111 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

@Freizeit-Biker:

Danke, aber ich habe ein Froggy 318, aber ausser dem Rahmen, Bremsen und Laufräder habe ich alles umgebaut.

Werde jetzt versuchen, den verbauten Steuersatz nochmals zu verwenden.

sg Hannes


----------



## exel (1. Juli 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Hey Leute... ich hab da grad ma ne Frage
> mein Händler hat mir mal erzählt, dass auf jedem Lapierre so n witziger spruch steht. gibts hier im thread bilder davon, bzw, weiß jemand, was des alles für sprüche sind!?!?
> Die "Waschanleitung" hab ich schon gefunden, echt genial xD und was auf dem 518 froggy steht (EXIT) kenn ich auch schon, aber was gibts denn noch???
> TiA



No lifejacket under your seat (auf dem Sattel vom x-160)


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2009)

Am bestensten find ich da Ausgangsschild "in alle Richtungen" auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2009)

Schön vorsichtig den Konus runterklöppeln, dann hält der ne Ewigkeit.


----------



## ikimasu (1. Juli 2009)

Das Carbon Zesty sieht ja echt super aus. Schade, dass man bei der Geometrie den Flaschenhalter nicht vernünftig anbringen kann. Wäre sonst mein neuer Traumrahmen!


----------



## Nowide (1. Juli 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ papa,  die weissen Griffe hatte ich auch schnell über, vorletzte Woche in Riva diese italienischen hier gefunden "campabros." steht drauf.
> Ist haargenau das Rot der LP Elox parts!



gut Jockelmatz,   solche meinte ich, sind anscheinend kaum zu kriegen hier...
erst dachte ich die roten ringe gibts separat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2009)

hab nen  Satz griffe mit roten Ringen über...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (1. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mach mal die Scheibe mit Isopropanol 100% sauber und schmirgel die Beläge mal mit 80 Leinen an.
> Zusätzlich kannst du mal nachschauen, ob unter den Adaptern der Bremsscheiben noch Lack ist. Bei der Post Mount Gabel kann man das sehr einfach wegschleifen. Hinten muss das aber dein Händler mit ner Fräse machen.
> Wenn alle Stricke reissen kannst du auch die Scheibe mit 40er Leinen anschleifen. Das ist aber sehr selten nötig und macht nur Sinn, wenn die schon mal blau war.
> Isopropanol 100% gibts in der Apotheke (Isopropylalkohol / 2-Propanol)und ist der einige ISO der nicht rückfettend ist.



Danke Pap, diese Tipps sind bestimmt für viele hilfreich, ist schon äzend wenn man ein ruhiges Wäldchen runterfährt evtl. am Privat-Fischteich vorbei, und dann die Bremse Alarm posaunt.
spezialfett auf die bremsbelagrückseite soll auch helfen oder ?

Wundert mich dass dieses Thema Quietschbremse nicht schon mehr behandelt wurde..  Grüße n.


----------



## mkernbach (1. Juli 2009)

nicht gut oder?  hoffentlich erkennt mans.. wollte mein schätzchen gerade sauber machen... doofes handy













edit:
seh gerade, die 'delle' am sitzrohr scheint ja normal zu sein. oder? http://www.lapierrebikes.es/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/9424.jpg


----------



## flyboy4183 (1. Juli 2009)

die Delle ist ganz normal...no worries...und Du bist nicht der erste, der erschrocken ist.!


----------



## mkernbach (1. Juli 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> die Delle ist ganz normal...no worries...und Du bist nicht der erste, der erschrocken ist.!



 dann kann ich beruhigt schlafen. dank dir!

zesty


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> Danke Pap, diese Tipps sind bestimmt für viele hilfreich, ist schon äzend wenn man ein ruhiges Wäldchen runterfährt evtl. am Privat-Fischteich vorbei, und dann die Bremse Alarm posaunt.
> spezialfett auf die bremsbelagrückseite soll auch helfen oder ?
> 
> Wundert mich dass dieses Thema Quietschbremse nicht schon mehr behandelt wurde..  Grüße n.



KEIN FETT AUF DIE RÜCKSEITE DER BELÄGE!!!!! Bei Erhitzung löst sich die Trägerflüssigkeit und versaut dir die Beläge! Lieber einmal ne kleine Fase dranfeilen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> nicht gut oder?  hoffentlich erkennt mans.. wollte mein schätzchen gerade sauber machen... doofes handy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben. Die Jungs haben Recht. Das ist eine Aussparung für den Umwerfer...


----------



## mkernbach (1. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> eben. Die Jungs haben Recht. Das ist eine Aussparung für den Umwerfer...



pfft. 
immer hast du recht.

hätte ich mal nachgedacht anstatt gleich zu kreischen.. aber für den laien sieht das schon 'arg' komisch aus!
aber by the way.. ich habs nur für dich sauber gemacht! bei der letzten inspektion wars sooo dreckig das wollte ich dir nicht nochmal antun :]


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2009)

danke...
Aber Maik ist wieder da und der muss dann fegen...
Außerdem MUSS ich Recht haben. Sonst steh ich schlecht da...


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo, hab grad mein Rad nicht zur Hand, weil ich im Büro sitze... 
Welcher Umwerfer ist denn am 08er Spicy? Topswing oder Downswing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juli 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo, hab grad mein Rad nicht zur Hand, weil ich im Büro sitze...
> Welcher Umwerfer ist denn am 08er Spicy? Topswing oder Downswing?



E-type...


----------



## Gumpi (2. Juli 2009)

ich hab da eine frage:
habe ein 08er spicy 516.
wäre es möglich eine hammerschmidt kurbel zu verbauen oder scheitert dies durch das integrierte innenlager vom spicy?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juli 2009)

Gumpi schrieb:


> ich hab da eine frage:
> habe ein 08er spicy 516.
> wäre es möglich eine hammerschmidt kurbel zu verbauen oder scheitert dies durch das integrierte innenlager vom spicy?



Für die Hammerschmidt brauchst du IMMER ein BSA Lager.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juli 2009)

random schrieb:


> Im wondering if anyone here had any troubles with the spicy 916 frame. Did someone managed to break the carbon in the rear, if not, did you have some kind of close encounter with rocks with it ?
> 
> Sorry for the English but my German sucks badly.
> 
> Also anyone knows if the 916 spicy frame is still available or how will the 2010 look ?



We did not have any trouble with carbon rears. If you need support with problems regarding the lapierre frames please send an personal message to me.
The 916 bikes are priced down. Please check my signature. Not many are left.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2009)

random schrieb:


> No i dont have any problems personally im just looking for a new bike, my first choice was a more FR oriented bombproof sx trail but i guess the 09 large frames are sold out :/. So now im looking again into a custom spicy, which was kinda my first choice, but i was worried a little of breaking it on the descent (90+kg, smooth, but the alpine/karst terrain where i ride is usually far from it)
> So i was wondering if its still available (didnt get an answer from the distributor for my country yet) and if anyone had any issues with the frame i should know of.
> The complete 916 bike is still around 700 too expensive for me and some of the components are just too fancy or unsuitable, so im looking just for the frame.



I´ve sent out a request to the german distributor and will get an answer today. I´ll get back in touch with u within the next couple of hours.


----------



## maxl111 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ist der Froggy Rahmen eigentlich vom Gewicht und von der Stabilität her der Selbe wie der Spicey Rahmen??

Oder gibts da grössere Unterschiede ausser Dämpfereinbaumass und Lenkwinkel?

sg Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist der Froggy Rahmen eigentlich vom Gewicht und von der Stabilität her der Selbe wie der Spicey Rahmen??
> 
> ...



Froggy ist viel steifer und auch schwerer. Wenn du sie im direkten Vergleich siehst, ist da null Übereinstimmung.


----------



## maxl111 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

@papa:

Danke! Na da bin ich ja froh, habe jetzt schon befürchtet dass nur ein kürzerer Dämpfer und ein steilerer Winkel sind die das Spicey vom Froggy unterscheidet!

Was wiederum bedeutet, dass ich aus dem Froggy mit einem 222 mm Dämpfer ein Enduro machen könnte mit 16 cm Federweg und Lenkwinkel so um die 65,5 °?

sg Hannes


----------



## hopfer (3. Juli 2009)

@papa Paket ist heute kommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @papa:
> 
> ...



Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber damit versauste dir doch den Lenkwinkel komplett...


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa Paket ist heute kommen



Na, das wurde aber auch Zeit!


----------



## L0cke (4. Juli 2009)

hallo, ich komm grad irgendwie wieder ins grübeln, das "kleine" komplettfroggy,  hat ja eine domain 1.5 zu 1.1/8 drin, wenn man nun eine 1,5er gabel einbauen will, braucht man dann oben einen neuen steursatz?


----------



## svensonn (4. Juli 2009)

@L0cke
ja, da brauchst du leider einen neuen Steuersatz, da geht nix anderes.


----------



## L0cke (4. Juli 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @L0cke
> ja, da brauchst du leider einen neuen Steuersatz, da geht nix anderes.



ne jetzt, man hat mir mal gesagt das oben nur ein adapter drin ist den man einfach weglassen braucht wenn man eine 1,5er gabel einbauen will


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Juli 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ne jetzt, man hat mir mal gesagt das oben nur ein adapter drin ist den man einfach weglassen braucht wenn man eine 1,5er gabel einbauen will



Die Froggy 318 wurden zuerst mit einem Taiwan Steuersatz verbaut und die letzten wegen Materialmangel mit einem von FSA. Beide sind sogenannte stepdown Steuersätze, die von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduzieren. Beide haben keinen Adapter in sich.


----------



## L0cke (5. Juli 2009)

ok, danke für die Infos, irgendwie hatte ich da mal ne andere... .
nun denn, 1.5er Steursatz nen normalen nehme ich an ?
Kann mir auch jemand sagen was die Laufräder beim kleinen Froggy wiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Maikl (5. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ja, 35, Ja, kann man und find ich ganz geil...
> 
> Die Augen hab ich da ( 15,-). Ebenfalls die Kabelführungen in rot (Stück  5,-). Die Carbonteilchen für das Schaltwerk (22,-) kommen die Tage wieder rein. Schick mir für eine Bestellung bitte eine PN sonst verstopfen wir hier den Fred...


 

Waren mit dem Bike jetzt in der Werkstatt und wollten eigentlich die RaceFace KeFü montieren lassen, da haben die uns aber gesagt das geht nicht so ohne weiteres da die RF KeFü nicht passt, müsste ohne Ende aufgefeilt werden u dann ist nicht mehr wirklich viel Fleisch dran. Liegt wohl an dem fetten Lagergehäuse da dieses nicht ext. draufgeschraubt sondern eingepresst ist.
Stimmt das so ?

@papa 
hast Du schonmal ne KeFü am Spicy montiert?
Welche?
Weist du ob man die vom Froggy ordern kann? Die hatten da keine Nummern zu.


----------



## hopfer (5. Juli 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ok, danke für die Infos, irgendwie hatte ich da mal ne andere... .
> nun denn, 1.5er Steursatz nen normalen nehme ich an ?
> Kann mir auch jemand sagen was die Laufräder beim kleinen Froggy wiegen?



ich glaube mal vernommen zu haben 2,2 kg

Also viel zu schwer um im Lightfreerider/ Enduro Fred mit halten zu können


----------



## L0cke (5. Juli 2009)

noch mein lieber,noch ...
dadurch das ich das freeridehardtail mitterweile durch einige ausbaustufen gejagt habe sind genug (leichte) teile über, ich habe mal gerechnet, sollte locker unter 15kg kommen mit dem was dran soll :=


----------



## hopfer (5. Juli 2009)

Kannst mal eine Teile Liste reinstellen so wie du es aufbauen würdest?


----------



## svensonn (5. Juli 2009)

@All-Maikl

die KeFü am Froggy ist eine e13 DRS, http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html, mit dem Saint- Bashguard, die e13 ist aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar .......


----------



## L0cke (5. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Kannst mal eine Teile Liste reinstellen so wie du es aufbauen würdest?



kannst eigentlich die Liste übernehmen  , Gabel wird aber eine 1,5er Durolux mit 180mm , mit passenden Syntace Vorbau, ob ich einfach vorne  fahren werde ist noch unklar, weil das bike wiegt doch noch etwas mehr als mein hardtail 
Was ich nicht übernehmen werde sind die Bremsen, ich werde da evtl auf eine Saint setzen, hat aber alles noch Zeit....





Das ist die Alte Liste vom Hardtail, derzeit bin ich mit 55ATA2 und Rubber Queen bei 12,5kg, hat sich also gegenüber der obrigen Liste schon wieder viel verändert


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich hab mal nen paar spezielle Fragen bezüglich den Spicy's:

- wie & womit bekomm ich ne Flasche am besten mit?
- wie gut sind die Narben im 316er? Mit 485er Shimano's vergleichbar?
- womit ist die Kurbel im 316er vergleichbar? Mit Deore?


Bei den Bremsen habe ich bedenken da 2 Freunde ziemliche Probleme mit Dichtheit + Haltbarkeit + Lautstärke + Performance haben. Allerdings könnte das ja an dem Händler liegen. Der hat sogar schon bei nem All Mountain Fahrer nen 27er Lenker in nen 31er Vorbau mit nem Lederlappen fixiert. Da würde mich nichts wundern.

LG Jens 


PS: Bin nur kurz zuhause bis es am Dienstag in 2ten Urlaub geht .. daher net über Signatur wundern


----------



## lugggas (6. Juli 2009)

Hatte meinen LRS letztens mal auf der Waage, glaube 2.5kg in Erinnerung zu haben. Mitte der Woche ist mein neuer Satz endlich da, dann werd ich das nochmal überprüfen.
Dann könnt ich eig auch mal neue Bilder machen 
Die Bremse wird auch noch getauscht, denke mal gegen eine Elixir.
Finde die K18 was die Bremsleistung betrifft nicht berauschend, standfest ist sie allerdings. Die Saint soll ja rel. schwierig zum dosieren sein!?

cheers, Lucas


----------



## maxl111 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

@papa: Vielen vielen DANK für die superschnelle Lieferung des Hammerg...
           Steuersatzes!!! Danke! 

sg Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (6. Juli 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand einen kürzeren Vorbau am Zesty versucht? Dachte da so an 8° und 70mm. Ändert sich da viel an der Sitzposition?


----------



## Richi2511 (7. Juli 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> PS: Bin nur kurz zuhause bis es am Dienstag in 2ten Urlaub geht .. daher net über Signatur wundern



Achja, bevor ichs vergesse ich war auch im Bike*Urlaub:  
*mehr Pics in der Gallerie*






































*


----------



## mkernbach (7. Juli 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Achja, bevor ichs vergesse ich war auch im Bike*Urlaub:
> *mehr Pics in der Gallerie



 schöne bilder!


----------



## pecht (7. Juli 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Achja, bevor ichs vergesse ich war auch im Bike*Urlaub:
> *mehr Pics in der Gallerie*
> 
> 
> ...



oh man hab ich bock... bald is es soweit dann gehts mit dem froggy in die lenzerheide...


----------



## Richi2511 (7. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> oh man hab ich bock... bald is es soweit dann gehts mit dem froggy in die lenzerheide...



Ich könnt auch schon wieder fahren   War einfach genial, obwohl das Wetter echt nicht besonders war. Wünsche dir jetzt schonmal viel Spaß bei den Schweizern, lass es krachen


----------



## S1las (7. Juli 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ich könnt auch schon wieder fahren   War einfach genial, obwohl das Wetter echt nicht besonders war. Wünsche dir jetzt schonmal viel Spaß bei den Schweizern, lass es krachen




Muahaha, bald hab ich Semesterferien und dann koennen wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Hoffe mein Bike ist bis dahin komplettiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (8. Juli 2009)

Juhu...bin auch bals unterwegs mit meinem Zesty in den Aplen. Es geht von St. Anton über die Schweiz nach Poschiavo/Italien. Werde Euch dann mal Bilder zeigen. Anfang August geht es los.....


----------



## matziie (8. Juli 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Achja, bevor ichs vergesse ich war auch im Bike*Urlaub:
> *mehr Pics in der Gallerie*
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist es amtlich. Pro race 200 und 300 werden pro Stück 100,- teurer. Ähnliche Preissteigerungen können wir also bei allen Rädern erwarten.


----------



## svensonn (8. Juli 2009)

aber sie werden auch besser ausgestattet sein!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es amtlich. Pro race 200 und 300 werden pro Stück 100,- teurer. Ähnliche Preissteigerungen können wir also bei allen Rädern erwarten.



Gibt es schon Bilder? Also von den 200/300/400, ein Carbon Pro Race hab ich in dem Thread schon gesehn


----------



## Achtung71 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ist schon bekannt was das 214 bzw 216 kosten soll?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2009)

Achtung71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist schon bekannt was das 214 bzw 216 kosten soll?



Ziel soll sein unter  2000,-


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2009)

Hab eben ne Kiste mit schwarzen Lapierre Griffen bekommen. Die roten Eloxalenden sind dabei. Satz 19,- plus Porto. Bitte volle Anschrift an mich per PN.


----------



## 42Hz (9. Juli 2009)

Sorry about the english, but I just wanted to say a big thanks to all who writes in this thread. When I first saw the Froggy I knew that would be my next bike, luckily I managed to find a dealer who sold them in my country. 

Can't imagine there is more than a handfull of Lapierre bikes here in Sweden.

I have been reading this Lapiere sammelthread by using Google's translation tool and I think it has some problems with translating the german bike realted technical words to english but I think I maneged to figure them out anyway. =)

There is not much information in english, but Lapierre seems to be a big brand in rest of Europe, Germany, France, Italy and so on...

So now I'm eagerly waiting for my Froggy 318 to arrive! It will be used mostly at bike parks and at some local 'down hill' tracks.

I just hope I got it in the right size, there was only size 43 left... =)

Thanks again for all the information!


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2009)

If you need more last ones i can send you some ;-)
Have lots of fun with your bike! Maybe i´ll check ou Are next year...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 42Hz (9. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> If you need more last ones i can send you some ;-)
> Have lots of fun with your bike! Maybe i´ll check ou Are next year...



Hehee.. Thanks! I think.. 

Yes, would be great to see more Lapierres in the slopes!

One week in Are booked the last week in august this year, looking forward to it more than ever, now that I will have a proper bike! =)


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2009)

I´ll take part in the demo days at Eurobike this year. Gonna rock the new Froggy stuff there...stay tuned for pics.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Bilder? Also von den 200/300/400, ein Carbon Pro Race hab ich in dem Thread schon gesehn



Hab nur ein paar Computerbilder und die sind nicht wirklich sexy...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab nur ein paar Computerbilder und die sind nicht wirklich sexy...



Ahh, ich glaub da hab ich auch schon eins gesehen, das sah grausig aus. Irgendein Händler hat das online mit dem Bild gelistet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juli 2009)

Tja, da wollte mal einer schnell sein. Und unterm Strich haste damit genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Die Räder sehen total geil aus, aber die C-Grafiken versauen einem da den ganzen Spaß dran. Also lieber warten bis es richtige Bilder gibt 
Der Carbonrenner ist der Wahnsinn! Total irre gemacht. Vor allem der Übergang vom sattelrohr in die Sitzstreben! * langesgrinsenbiszudenohren*


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juli 2009)

Auf Grund der Nachfragen wie die Griffe denn jetzt aussehen:





Incl. Porto und versichertem Versand â¬ 22,90


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Tja, da wollte mal einer schnell sein. Und unterm Strich haste damit genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Die Räder sehen total geil aus, aber die C-Grafiken versauen einem da den ganzen Spaß dran. Also lieber warten bis es richtige Bilder gibt
> Der Carbonrenner ist der Wahnsinn! Total irre gemacht. Vor allem der Übergang vom sattelrohr in die Sitzstreben! * langesgrinsenbiszudenohren*



Wenns robust ist hört sich das toll an. Ich frage mich ja ohnehin, die lange die gebogenen Sitzstreben beim Pro Race '09 bei mir halten werden, denn auch ohne Sprünge/Drops (wofür das Rad auch nicht ausgelegt ist und dessen bin ich mir bewusst) bekommen die einiges ab. Bei schickem, organisch wirkendem Design mache ich mir immer Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit.
Hydroforming und extremer Leichtbau ist mir nie ganz geheuer.

Gabs bei Dir schonmal einen kaputten Pro-Race-Rahmen? Ich hoffe ja, dass meiner ewig hält und LP die auch so baut


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juli 2009)

Da hatten wir bisher keine Probleme mit. Das Maximum an Fahrergewicht, was wir hier so drauf sitzen haben sind so um die 95 kg.
Was den neuen Carbonrahmen angeht hab ich natürlich auch noch keine Erfahrungswerte. Allerdings ist der schon geraume Zeit in der Testphase gewesen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2009)

Na gut, ich wiege 75kg und max 10kg Rucksack mit dabei, da bin ich ja recht zuversichtlich 
Also das Systemgewicht von 100kg überschreite ich nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juli 2009)

Zumindest mußte dir mächtig Mühe geben jetzt noch 20 Kilo zuzunehmen.... mach mal Bilder davon


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Zumindest mußte dir mächtig Mühe geben jetzt noch 20 Kilo zuzunehmen.... mach mal Bilder davon



Dafür müsste ich aber entweder aufs Radeln verzichten oder mir diverse Anabole / Steroide spritzen. Beides ist allerdings äußerst ungesund, ich bleib bei meinen 75kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem anpieksen lass mal. Solche Pfeifen kannste dir gerade im TV anschauen.


----------



## skatmann (10. Juli 2009)

^Hei

Welchen Dämpfer für mein Spicy?????????????????
DHX 5 Air         für 300,- 
oder DHX5 Coil  für 335,-

eine Feder (Neu) habe ich schon, könnte man aber auch verkaufen.
Was passt besser zum Fahrwerk????
skatman



-----------------------------------------------------------------
Hehe
6 Epo und 2 Ampullen Neupogen habe ich noch in Kühlschrank.
Restbestände
Ist der Rest von meiner Mutter, sollte ich vielleicht mal entsorgen.
Ja, nicht wie ihr denkt rein damit wie unsere Schmalspurfreunde das machen, sonder zur Apotheke damit.
Das ist auch kein Angebot für jemanden, höchsten für mich wenn die Jungs mich weiter so stehenlassen
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Juli 2009)

5er Air!!!Hab ich selbst in meinem Froggy drin und fahre vorne ne BOS. Haut super hin!


----------



## svensonn (10. Juli 2009)

Die Pro Race Rahmen haben eine Schwachstelle, nämlich das Unterrohr, und da in der Mitte, haben diese Woche den ersten Riss in einem Pro Race 400.............. und der Fahrer wiegt ca. 80 kg, aber vielleicht war das ein MontagsRahmen......... ansonsten bisher keine gehäuften Risserscheinungen bei den ´09er Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtung71 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
kann schon jemand sagen in welchen Farben die einzelnen Spicy 2010 kommen?

Danke

__________________________________________________________________

Suche gebraucht Spicy in L oder Trek Remedy


----------



## Bretone (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich in ein Zesty 714 verliebt und mein Händler hat mir auch wirklich ein verdammt gutes Angebot gemacht.

Ich bin 190cm groß, Schrittlänge 91cm.

Das Rad ist nur noch in Größe L da. Mein Händler und ich sind nach der Probefahrt eigentlich der Meinung das passt. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.

Was fahrt ihr so für Größen bei vergleichbaren Körpermaßen?
Mir ist es vor allem wichtig, dass ich mit dem Rad auch gut überall rauf komme, ich bin doch auch häufig schnell unterwegs und bin zuletzt ein Scott Spark gefahren...

Fällt das Zesty eher groß oder klein aus? Klar, die Geometriedaten habe ich mir angeschaut, aber wie fährt es sich wirklich?

BITTE BITTE BITTE. Helft mir mit euren Erfahrungen!


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. Juli 2009)

Mit L solltest Du gut zurechtkommen, mal so zum Vegleich: Ich bin 180 mit Schrittlänge 82, und mein Zesty in M ist wie massgeschneidert für mich.

Generell ist das Zesty durch den flachen Lenkwinkel ganz schön lang geraten und nicht das allerwendigste AM auf dem Markt. Dafür läufts aber auch schön ruhig. - Gute Wahl!!


----------



## Richi2511 (12. Juli 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich bin 190cm groß, Schrittlänge 91cm.
> ...



Hi, 
also ich bin 184cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm und fahre das Zesty in Größe L. Passt Perfekt   Ich würde dir auch zu L raten. 
Mit dem raufkommen wirst du keine Probleme bekommen, bin noch nie ein so Antriebsstarkes und schnelles Fully gefahren. Bin es mit den Nobbys 2.25 gefahren und das ging einfach enorm gut voran, und beim klettern kannst richtig druck machen, halte da locker mit nem Kollegen und seinem Hardtail mit! Fahre momentan den Nobby 2.4 und bin auch hier total fasziniert von dem Vortrieb. War gerade eine Woche in den Alpen damit und bin immer noch begeistert von meinem Zesty, bergauf und bergab.
Viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung!


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Bretone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich in ein Zesty 714 verliebt und mein Händler hat mir auch wirklich ein verdammt gutes Angebot gemacht.
> 
> ...



Es kommt ein bischen auf deine Schrittlänge und Spannbreite an. Du bist auf so einer Schwelle zwischen beiden Größen.
Pech, dass es das 714 nicht mehr in XL gibt. Die Sonderangebote bei Lapierre haben dafür gesorgt, dass dies Modell superschnell ausverkauft war.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Ich sag mal so für überwiegend technische Fahrten würde ich das kleinere für Touren das größere nehmen.

@ Papa kannst mir mal erklären was des auf deinem Benutzerbild ist??


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Ach und zum Spicy 08 Innenlagerwechsel noch ne Frage:

Woher bekommt man so ein Presswerkzeug, kann  man das selbst machen (hab keine 2 linken Hände) und was kostet sowas in etwa.

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so für überwiegend technische Fahrten würde ich das kleinere für Touren das größere nehmen.
> 
> @ Papa kannst mir mal erklären was des auf deinem Benutzerbild ist??



Ich habe einen Zulieferer aus Italien und die veschicken Ihre Pakete immer mit einem kleinen Hinweis darauf, wo es hingehen soll. Und in meinem Fall gehts halt nach Deutchland...
Und ganz nebenbei erinnert mit das an die Comics von Peter Puck, wenn er sich mal wieder um diverse Gruppierungen lustig macht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ach und zum Spicy 08 Innenlagerwechsel noch ne Frage:
> 
> Woher bekommt man so ein Presswerkzeug, kann  man das selbst machen (hab keine 2 linken Hände) und was kostet sowas in etwa.
> 
> Danke



Dafür kannst du auch eine Steuersatzpresse nehmen. Oder ne Gewindestange mit zwei Holzbrettern auf der Seite. Ansonsten sollte sowas so um 40 Euro kosten. Wenn du möchtest, schick ich dir eins. Innenlager kosten nochmal 40. Aus der XTR Serie.


----------



## blindmankills (12. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du auch eine Steuersatzpresse nehmen. Oder ne Gewindestange mit zwei Holzbrettern auf der Seite. Ansonsten sollte sowas so um 40 Euro kosten. Wenn du möchtest, schick ich dir eins. Innenlager kosten nochmal 40. Aus der XTR Serie.



Gibt es verschiedene Innenlager von Shimano? Habe bisher immer nur eins gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Es gibt zwei. Unten siehst du das XTR Lager, dass es zum NachrÃ¼sten gibt. Die Bilder hatte ich mal gemacht, weil das Thema schon mal auftauchte. In einiger Zeit sollte RESET ein Lager aus Alu mit Edelstahllagern anbieten. Soll â¬119,- kosten und echt leicht sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag: das hier ist das bei lapierre verbaute BB92! es gibt auch noch ein BB 89.5, dass zwar genau so aussieht, aber nicht paßt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Spicy 516 für 2010




X-Control Carbon für 2010




Framekit DH (hatten wir , glaube ich, schon mal, aber weils so schön ist 




Und unser Lieblingsfrosch!


----------



## Silver-Racer (12. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nachtrag: das hier ist das bei lapierre verbaute BB92! es gibt auch noch ein BB 89.5, dass zwar genau so aussieht, aber nicht paßt!



hallo papa,

ich habe von meinem händler ein erstazlager mit der bezeichnung SH-BB91-41 bekommen (noch nicht eingebaut.). ist das denn dann das richtige?

gruß
silver


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> hallo papa,
> 
> ich habe von meinem händler ein erstazlager mit der bezeichnung SH-BB91-41 bekommen (noch nicht eingebaut.). ist das denn dann das richtige?
> 
> ...



Haste davon mal n Bild? Die Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Silver-Racer (12. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Haste davon mal n Bild? Die Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht.



hoffe, man kann es einigermaßen erkennen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Das ist offensichtlich eins der OEM Lager. Wenn die richtige Hülse dabei ist, sollte das passen.


----------



## Silver-Racer (12. Juli 2009)

was für eine hülse?
ich habe zwei teile erhalten. linke und rechte seite. eine seite ist eben verlängert bis zur anderen. 
verständlich ausgedrückt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Habs schon gerallt...;-)
Das mittlere Teil ist die Hülse. Kann sein, dass das fest in der einen oder anderen Seite drinsteckt. Das kannste ohne Probleme rausziehen. Mußte aber eigentlich gar nicht. Der Rahmen muß frei von Dreck und Alukanten und gut gefettet sein, sonst kriegste das Ding da nie rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (12. Juli 2009)

daß es sauber sein muß, ist klar. entweder hat ein kumpel von mir ein entsprechendes einpresswerkzeug (ginge doch ev auch ein werkzeug zum einpressen vom steuersatz, oder?) oder ich lass es beim lapierre- o. spezi-händler um die ecke erledigen. auf jeden fall versuche ich es nicht selbst mit hammer und meißel.


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,

das Zesty mit ne Monkey Lite xc LoRise in 685mm dürfte gehen oder?
Im 914-es ist ne 660mm verbaut glaube ich.
Vorbau bleibt 90mm.

Ups... es doch ein 685mm Lenker im 914-er verbaut, geht also.
Sorry


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> daß es sauber sein muß, ist klar. entweder hat ein kumpel von mir ein entsprechendes einpresswerkzeug (ginge doch ev auch ein werkzeug zum einpressen vom steuersatz, oder?) oder ich lass es beim lapierre- o. spezi-händler um die ecke erledigen. auf jeden fall versuche ich es nicht selbst mit hammer und meißel.



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob Speiseeis auch solche Lager haben. Ich verkauf die seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr. Ist aber gut möglich, da immer mehr Hersteller dieses System verbauen. Trek, Pivot Cycles, etc...


----------



## BlackCry (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Lapierregemeinde^^
mal eine Frage, ist das Spicy laut Hersteller(wegen Garantie etc.) auch für bikeparks zugelassen?


----------



## S1las (12. Juli 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Lapierregemeinde^^
> mal eine Frage, ist das Spicy laut Hersteller(wegen Garantie etc.) auch für bikeparks zugelassen?




jap


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Kein Freeride und DH. Kein Wettkampf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (12. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kein Freeride und DH. Kein Wettkampf.



Aus dem Owner Manual:

Free Ride, Enduro, Downhill, Dirt MTB: dicke, bis sehr dicke Bereifung, gekröpfte, sehr stabile Lenker, große Federwege (über 130mm), für aggressiven Fahrstil. All diese Fahrräder haben verstärkte Rahmen. Kategorie 4

Definition Kategorie 4: Alle Arten des Fahrens.

Das hoert sich so ziemlich nach allem an ;>


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Bikeparks im allgemeinen Sinne bedeuten nicht nur die WC Strecke in Willingen runterzuballern.
Unterm Strich bleibt es ja jdem selbst vorbehalten das zu entscheiden, aber bei eventuell entstehenden Schäden wird es sicherlich schwer fallen zu erklären, warum jemand mit einem Spicy auf einer DH Strecke fährt. Bikeparks sind auch als Tourengebiete zu verstehen.
Selbst das Froggy gilt nicht als DH bike.

@blykcry: wo willste also damit hin?


----------



## S1las (12. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bikeparks im allgemeinen Sinne bedeuten nicht nur die WC Strecke in Willingen runterzuballern.
> Unterm Strich bleibt es ja jdem selbst vorbehalten das zu entscheiden, aber bei eventuell entstehenden Schäden wird es sicherlich schwer fallen zu erklären, warum jemand mit einem Spicy auf einer DH Strecke fährt. Bikeparks sind auch als Tourengebiete zu verstehen.
> Selbst das Froggy gilt nicht als DH bike.
> 
> @blykcry: wo willste also damit hin?



Ich wollte  nur darauf hinweisen, dass im Ownersmanual nichts weiter in diese Richtung vermerkt ist. "Theroretisch", um nichts weiter geht es gerade, duerfte ich damit "alles" fahren. Wer sich an diese Vorschriften haelt, haette also keine Garantieprobleme und falls Lapierre trotzdem aufmuckt, verweist man auf die Ownersmanual, die ist fuer LP verbindlich .


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Und Auslegungssache. Denn unterm Strich ist es immer noch eine Gewährleistung, die sich auf FEHLER in der Verarbeitung und des Materials bezieht. Wenn ich mir nen 911er kaufe und damit bei nem Offroadrennen teilnehme, bezahlt Frau Porsche auch keinen neuen, wenn ich den zerlege.


----------



## BlackCry (12. Juli 2009)

Mhhh, mir gehts halt eher um die Frage ob ich mit dem Spicy falls ich mal im bikepark unterwegs sein sollte angst haben muss, dass irgendwas mit dem Rad schiefgeht weil es für sowas härteres (wie..mh...keine ahnung lass mal 5 meter drops oder sowas sagen) einfach nicht gebaut ist. Natürlich wäre das Froggy für den Bereich besser, aber ich werde mir ein Enduro/light-freeride bike zulegen, mit dem ich aber dann nich befürchten muss mir in 2 jahren o.ä. falls ich mehr in richtung freeride schweife mir schon wieder ein neues rad zuzulegen. 
Was sagt ihr dazu?^^
mfg


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

5 meter drops sind schon mal ne ganz gewaltige Ansage. Ich kenne nicht viele, die sowas sauber springen und wenn sie es tun, dann nicht mit einem Spicy.
Ich hab selber hier ein paar Jungs mit Spicys im Park, da gab es bisher keine Probleme. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber für solche großen Sachen ist das nicht gemacht.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du auch eine Steuersatzpresse nehmen. Oder ne Gewindestange mit zwei Holzbrettern auf der Seite. Ansonsten sollte sowas so um 40 Euro kosten. Wenn du möchtest, schick ich dir eins. Innenlager kosten nochmal 40. Aus der XTR Serie.



Danke ja son Lager wär ganz interessant denk ich.

Wenn du mir noch erzählst wie man die am besten/einfachsten raus bekommt nehm ich eins


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Mhhh, mir gehts halt eher um die Frage ob ich mit dem Spicy falls ich mal im bikepark unterwegs sein sollte angst haben muss, dass irgendwas mit dem Rad schiefgeht weil es für sowas härteres (wie..mh...keine ahnung lass mal 5 meter drops oder sowas sagen) einfach nicht gebaut ist. Natürlich wäre das Froggy für den Bereich besser, aber ich werde mir ein Enduro/light-freeride bike zulegen, mit dem ich aber dann nich befürchten muss mir in 2 jahren o.ä. falls ich mehr in richtung freeride schweife mir schon wieder ein neues rad zuzulegen.
> Was sagt ihr dazu?^^
> mfg



Hi,

bist ja aus Weiden wa?
Bin aus Kemnath.... Gruß

Also das Spicy halt schon soweit. Und wenn du noch nie im Bikepark warst denk ich wirst auch nicht gleich nen 5 m Drop machen... Ich weiß jetzt gar keinen 5 m Drop... Selbst in Winterberg das Roadgap dürfte keine 5 m haben...

Und für alles was es hier bei uns so gibt reicht dass schon. 
Wenn du allerdings im Monat 4 mal an Geißkopf oder Oko willst dann solltest dir eh was ganz anderes überlegen...

P.S. (ich muss mal wieder Werbung machen) Ich hätt noch nen Slayer SXC günstig abzugeben...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Danke ja son Lager wär ganz interessant denk ich.
> 
> Wenn du mir noch erzählst wie man die am besten/einfachsten raus bekommt nehm ich eins



Du hast ne mail


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Juli 2009)

Hmm... Ich lese immer was von Bikeparkzulassungen und DH. Also es hat doch Enduro gelernt und nicht Rennrad. Ich springe mit dem Spicy sowieso nicht durch die Gegend. Brauch zwecks Wohlfühlfaktor immer festen Boden unter mindestens einem Rad. Ok den einen oder anderen kleinen Kicker kann man mitnehmen, aber die sind nict wild (Kein Sprung oder Drop größer 1m). Aber wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich einen verblockten, verwurzelten Trails runterheize (Sowas sollte ja ein Enduro aushalten) Oder ob ich selbige Stein- und Wurzelpassagen auf einer DH Strecke fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Naja, eine DH Strecke fährste ja nicht gerade langsam, oder?  Die Beanspruchungen sind auf DH tracks doch eher anders.


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Juli 2009)

Ob langsam oder schnell liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters... Die Trails fahre ich ja, wenn sie frei sind, auch nicht gerade langsam... Ich sehe da irgendwie keinen großen Unterschied, ob ich Trails auf denen es bissl ruppiger zugeht runterfahre, ob ich die Trails in Finale Ligure rocke oder es mal auf einer DH Strecke bissl laufen lasse. Es sind ja nicht alle DHs so Hardcore wie Willingen, Maribor oder sonstige WC DHs


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Juli 2009)

So, mal wieder ein Bildchen für die Gallerie

Das gute Stück hat ein paar kleine Updates bekommen
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm
Lenker: Bontrager BigEarl 710mm
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss EX1750


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Aber nur solche Strecken wie die von dir eben angeführten sind mit DH gemeint.


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Juli 2009)

OK, dann brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, wenn ich es über die lokalen Provinz-DHs scheuche... Ich glaube die Rock'n'Roll Section in Maribor macht auch auf nem Spicy kein Spaß...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Es soll Spaß machen. Wie und womit du den bekommst ist ja auch eigentlich Latte.


----------



## BlackCry (12. Juli 2009)

mhkay 5 meter war übertrieben, da merkt man halt dass ich erst mal langsam in die richtung tendieren will(mit meinem jetzigen scott genius leicht sinnlos)
aber okay danke jedenfalls, wird wohl doch noch ein paar wochen voller überlegungen brauchen.

@lb stefan, gruß zurück, hab schon gehört dass du schon mal über die bauten bei mir im wald geshreddert bist, wenn du das warst ^^


----------



## Racer8 (12. Juli 2009)

Frage an Papa Midnight?

Da du ja direkt an der Quelle bist was macht den deiner Meinung die Marke Lapierre so besonders. Also jetzt nicht falsch verstehen aber wollte mal gerne eine Fachmänsiche Meinung hören der fast jeden Tag damit zu tun hat. Da ich glaube mal gelesen habe andere Marken sind nicht so gut angekommen bei dir.

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber ich bin sowas von begeistert habe jetzt mein Froggy ein Jahr und gebe es auch nicht mehr her. Auch wenn es hier und damal Probleme gibt aber welcher Hersteller hat die nicht.

Lapierre Rules:daumen


----------



## 42Hz (13. Juli 2009)

Nico Vouilloz, 3:rd place in Mégavalanche de l'Alpe d'Huez 2009 with his    Lapierre Zesty Carbon!







http://www.velovert.com/Reportage_VTT_en_direct/36/0/Megavalanche-de-l-Alpe-d-Huez-2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardie (13. Juli 2009)

nettes Video:

http://www.bike-tv.cc/2009/07/09/lapierre-2010-neuigkeiten-und-modellpflege/

D.


----------



## BOMBER92 (13. Juli 2009)

hallo bin neu hier und wollte mal wissen ich bin 1,82 groß und möchte mir das lapierre froggy 318 kaufen geht das auch mit einem m weil l nicht mehr zu bestellen ist ???????


----------



## svensonn (13. Juli 2009)

@bomber92

das froggy gibt es nicht in "M" nur in "S" + "L".

Mit 182 cm könnte es eng werden auf dem kleinen Froggy, da das Oberrohr nicht sehr lang ausfällt beim Froggy.

Für den Park wäre "S" super, aber für "Touren" zu kurz.

Ich glaube bei uns steht noch ein 318 in "L" rum........


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juli 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @bomber92
> 
> das froggy gibt es nicht in "M" nur in "S" + "L".
> 
> ...


L hat ein 5 cm mehr Sattelrohr- Länge. Wie schaut das da mit der Versenkbarkeit der Stütze aus?
Beim S (43 cm) lässt sich die Stütze bei mir nicht voll versenken, da das Rohr unten gebogen ist. Reicht mir bei 1,80 m und kurzen Beinen so gerade.
Von der Oberrohrlänge für technische anspruchsvolles Gelände in S sehr gut. Wiegetritt fahren wird mit 55 mm Vorbau aber schon zimlich umständlich. Da muss ich aufpassen, dass ich mit den Knien nicht an den Lenker knalle.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juli 2009)

Racer8 schrieb:


> Frage an Papa Midnight?
> 
> Da du ja direkt an der Quelle bist was macht den deiner Meinung die Marke Lapierre so besonders. Also jetzt nicht falsch verstehen aber wollte mal gerne eine Fachmänsiche Meinung hören der fast jeden Tag damit zu tun hat. Da ich glaube mal gelesen habe andere Marken sind nicht so gut angekommen bei dir.
> 
> ...



Au weia. Das genau zu erklären würde warscheinlich hier den Rahmen sprengen, da für mich als Händler die Kriterien ganz anders sind, als die eines Endverbrauchers. natürlich muss das Produkt funktionieren. Und zwar nicht nur ein bischen, sondern richtig. Halbgare Marken gibt es reichlich da draussen. Die will ich nicht. Ich will auch nicht erst das halbe Rad auseinanderbauen und 40% der Teile austauschen, damit es so fährt, wie meine Kunden sich das so vorstellen. Dann erwarte ich im Problemfall einen super support vom Hersteller und schnelles Handeln ohne tausend Jahre auf ein Popelersatzteil zu warten, dass zwar nur 50 cent kostet, aber ohne das nix läuft. Komunikation ist für einige Hersteller echt ein Fremdwort. Lieferfähigkeit ist auch wichtig, denn wer will schon monatelang auf sein Rad warten? 
Und wenn dieses funktionierende Produkt auch noch bezahlbar ist und nicht irgendwelche Schwachsinnspreise kostet, dann machts Spaß.
Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, muss mich das ganze aber auch im Vorfeld irgendwie anmachen. Ich fahre die Dinger ja schliesslich selber und verkaufe meinen Kunden auch nur das, was ich vorher selber ausprobiert habe. 
Wenn alle diese Kriterien erfüllt sind, ist der pool der Übriggebliebenen wirklich nicht mehr sehr groß...Aber Lapierre sind eben dabei. Und zwar im ganz großen Stil.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juli 2009)

BOMBER92 schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier und wollte mal wissen ich bin 1,82 groß und möchte mir das lapierre froggy 318 kaufen geht das auch mit einem m weil l nicht mehr zu bestellen ist ???????



hab noch eins in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer8 (13. Juli 2009)

Das geht doch runter wie Öl ich dank dir fürs beantworten weiß war vielleicht nicht die aller beste Frage


----------



## mkernbach (13. Juli 2009)

hardie schrieb:


> nettes Video:
> 
> http://www.bike-tv.cc/2009/07/09/lapierre-2010-neuigkeiten-und-modellpflege/
> 
> D.



Das mit dem Spicy find ich interessant.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juli 2009)

Zesty 314 wird übrigens silber poliert sein und 514 ist weissssssssssss.................


----------



## mkernbach (13. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Zesty 314 wird übrigens silber poliert sein und 514 ist weissssssssssss.................



.. und der weiß blaue nicht mehr grüne frosch. 

der "neue" ht rahmen rockt bestimmt auch gut zum kilometer kloppen.


----------



## hopfer (13. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Lapierre DH und Froggy von 2010
> 
> muss ich doch schon wieder Geld Sparen der Froggy Rahmen sieht einfach Hammer aus, mal wieder


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juli 2009)

Is der Hammer, was? Der Carboneimer mit der XX steht schon auf der Bestellliste...


----------



## S1las (13. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spicy find ich interessant.



Wobei es mich wundert, dass sie noch immer diese bloeden Einpresslager benutzen. 

Was wuerde ich geben fuer ein Spicy mit HS Kurbel -.-"


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juli 2009)

Das wird ab 2010 noch viel mehr! Ich find die super. Aber du hast Recht. Zumindest am Spicy sollte eine Hammerschmidt möglich sein.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Juli 2009)

Die neuen Farben sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ein großer Schritt zurück. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Gut finde ich, dass die was gegen das Durchsacken des Hinterbaus machen. Ich fahre Zesty und Froggy Dämpfer eher härter, um eben das Durchsacken zu vermeiden. Mittlerweile finde ich es allerdings sehr angenehm so. An beiden Rädern nutze ich den Federweg trotzdem komplett. Es fehlt halt etwas Negativfederweg und zwei, drei mm sag. Trotzdem gute Sache. Die neuen Dämpfer würde ich gerne mal testen und dann geschenkt bekommen. 

Mit den Einpresslagern hatte ich auch eher schlechte Erfahrung (Rahmenbruch am Zesty)...ein normales wäre vor allen Dingen leichter zu tauschen, wenn's mal kaputt geht.


----------



## hopfer (14. Juli 2009)

Papa du bist ein Hasen Mops Mischling  


ist einer schon mal einen Stahl Feder Dämpfer im Froggy oder Spicy Gefahren?
hab vor einen RS Vivid mal auszuprobieren.

mfg Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juli 2009)

is das nich n Pittbull? Egal...es wäre beide welche aus der Familie der Molosser und groß find ich gut 

Obwohl...Mops...Molosser...ob da nicht einer nen Fehler gemacht hat...?


----------



## bennoh (14. Juli 2009)

wird die Lackqualität der 2010er Bikes wieder nicht so dolle sein, dass es viele Lackabplatzer gibt und man den Rahmen eventuell wieder mit Folie schützen muss?


----------



## MiLi (14. Juli 2009)

Sind im ORO K18 auf Froggy 318 Sintered oder Organic Beläge 

auf Belag steht 8H22.

Danke


----------



## 42Hz (14. Juli 2009)

Es ist endlich da! =)

Just finnished unpacking my Froggy 318...

Sorry, could not keep from spamming the thread with lot's of photos, I'm soo stoked!

Can't wait going home from work and take a first ride, have to adjust everything first, the bike is sooo nice in real life, better that I expected looking at photos. 











































Pedals in place and a short testride done, want to go ride now! =)


----------



## mkernbach (14. Juli 2009)

Bah.
Irgendwie hab ich mir ne dicke Acht hinten rein gebumst.  
Dafür gibts nun nen schönes LRS von Hope.. Und Papa Midnight freut sich.


----------



## pecht (14. Juli 2009)

mist mist mist.... hab mich schon wieder verliebt.

720 is s hot

ich hab gehört der trend geht zum "viertrad"


----------



## lugggas (14. Juli 2009)

Also wenns noch interessant ist, der 318 Froggy LRS hat gute 2400g.
Vorne ca 1100 und hinten 1300.

Grüße, Lucas


----------



## lugggas (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich zwar keinen Vergleich zu einem Luftdämpfer, aber der Van R bei mir passt schon ziemlich gut in den Rahmen. Druckstufeneinstellung brauch ich nicht, passt so sehr gut. Und der lange Hub des Dämpfers verursacht ne schöne Endprogression.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Bah.
> Irgendwie hab ich mir ne dicke Acht hinten rein gebumst.
> Dafür gibts nun nen schönes LRS von Hope.. Und Papa Midnight freut sich.



Das is keine 8 mein Freund, das is ne 32...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (14. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das is keine 8 mein Freund, das is ne 32...



haha 
das hinterrad könnte man gut zum einrad fahren lernen nehmen, man hat immer ne große auflagefläche.. eiert zwar bisschen aber läuft.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> mist mist mist.... hab mich schon wieder verliebt.
> 
> 720 is s hot
> 
> ich hab gehört der trend geht zum "viertrad"



Dann verbrauchen sich die Teile auch nicht so schnell...


----------



## 42Hz (15. Juli 2009)

Managed to squeese in a short ride this evening, the thing rides like a dream! Did a few thing I didn't dare to make with my Giant Reign. =)




As mentioned earlier can't wait to rip in the bike park, the only drawback is that I will probably want do stuff that's beyond my skills...


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2009)

be sure: this rig will safe your ass many times!


----------



## 42Hz (15. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> be sure: this rig will safe your ass many times!



Hehee... Good to hear, I hope so! =)


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2009)

mine did many times...))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (15. Juli 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Also wenns noch interessant ist, der 318 Froggy LRS hat gute 2400g.
> Vorne ca 1100 und hinten 1300.
> 
> Grüße, Lucas



sind das nur die lr oder mit kassette und schlauch und schlappen usw.?

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir diese leiste?!?!


----------



## hopfer (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist wahrscheinlich nur der LRS.
die Crankbrothers finde ich nicht sonderlich gut ausserdem bekommt man für den Preis schon einen LRS Mit Hope und eine Totem.

Hat niemand einen vergleich zwischen Luft und Stahlfeder Dämpfer im Froggy?
mfg Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2009)

was willste denn da wissen?


----------



## hopfer (16. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre vorne ne Totem Coil und davor eine Solo Air ich finde das sich der umstieg gelohnt hat.
Die Frage ist ob sich der Umstieg auch beim Dämpfer Lohnt?

z.B.: De Luft Dämpfer sackt leicht durch. Der Stahlfeder Dämpfer würde das nicht tuen aber nutzt dieser dann auch so gut den Federweg?
und so weiter......

mfg Peter


----------



## Asha'man (16. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob der Hebel des Hinterbaus vom Froggy stark auf das Dämpf-/Ausfederverhalten des Luftdämpfers angepasst ist. Viele Hinterbauten für Luftdämpfer (z.B. Liteville 901) sind so ausgelegt, dass sie dem durchsacken im mittleren Bereich entsprechend entgegen wirken. Das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.

Vorstellen kann ich mir sehr gut, dass ein Stahlfederdämpfer sich sehr gut macht im Froggy. Bin vorher nur 36er Talas gefahren und war nicht so begeistert. Die 36er Van dagegen ist ein Sahneteil.


----------



## mkernbach (16. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe das Hope Freilauf Knacken.


----------



## All-Maikl (16. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Hope Freilauf Knacken.



oh ja, wie wahr...
und das in Verbindung mit dem Rücktrittknacken der Hammerschmidt im Overdrive-Modus 

...hört sich fast an wie ein alter VW Käfer


----------



## mkernbach (16. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> oh ja, wie wahr...
> und das in Verbindung mit dem Rücktrittknacken der Hammerschmidt im Overdrive-Modus
> 
> ...hört sich fast an wie ein alter VW Käfer



Gerade bei YT gefunden..  Top Klingelton fürs Telefon. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfD_7m_c5Fg&feature=related"]YouTube - Hope Pro II hub - noise[/ame]


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2009)

Froggy 318 kostet â¬ 2399,-. Nur n Hunderter mehr. Das hÃ¤lt sich also in Grenzen...hab vergessen, wer da gefragt hatte. Ab Dienstag sind die bei uns im Laden und Bilder werden sofort folgen...Ebenso Zesty 214, 314, Pro Race 200 und Pro Race 300.


----------



## mkernbach (16. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß schon wo ich meine Mittagspause ab Dienstag verbringen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (16. Juli 2009)

Also das Gewicht bezieht natürlich nur auf den LRS.

Hab jetzt auch die Hope drinnen 

Werde morgen Bilder machen, falls das Wetter noch hält.

Mein Stahlfederdämpfer nutzt den Federweg sehr gut aus.


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juli 2009)

Gibt es das Froggy Frameset 2010 wieder nur in S,L? Denn ich bin 179cm große und weiß nicht was ich mir holen soll?

danke im vorraus


----------



## All-Maikl (16. Juli 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Gibt es das Froggy Frameset 2010 wieder nur in S,L? Denn ich bin 179cm große und weiß nicht was ich mir holen soll?
> 
> danke im vorraus



Die Frage hatte ich auch schon.
An den Größen wird sich 2010 wohl nix ändern. Bin das Froggy in S schon gefahren, bin 177, und fands grenzwertig. Im Park würd´s wohl noch gehen aber bei trixen wirds schon eng in S.
Wenn Du auch mal längere Trails fahren willst wo´s auch mal paar Meter hoch geht nimm´s in L und mach nen ganz kurzen Vorbau dran.
Damit solltest Du dann überall Spaß haben.
So werd ich´s mir evtl. auch zulegen. Wenn Du einen Bericht und Kritik zum Bike in L bei ca. unserer Körpergröße willst frag Asha'man mal.

Gruß
Maikl


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2009)

Das Froggy wird außer der Farbgebung nicht geändert. Willste in den park oder auch mal ne Tour fahren?


----------



## All-Maikl (16. Juli 2009)

Papa geht wohl auch nie schlafen


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2009)

Bin gleich weg vom Fenster. Da rauschen ne menge neue Räder in den shop die Tage. Da muss ich fit sein ;-)


----------



## All-Maikl (16. Juli 2009)

Was für farben gibt´s denn? auf den Bildern ist das 7er in Metallicgrün und das neue 9er in weiß-blau,
was ist mit dem 3er und 5er?


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juli 2009)

Ich will das Teil für harte Touren nutzen, aber Bikepark eher weniger vielleicht einmal im Jahr oder so. Schön flowige Trails über alles drüberrasen, nachdem ich den Berg erkämpft habe und da war mir die 160mm die an meinem Bike noch ein wenig zu wenig. Gibts jemand in Kalsruhe,Pforzheim, Heidelberg oder Mannheim der eines zum draufsitzten zur verfügung stellen würde. Ich war heute beim LP händler bei dem ist alles ausverkauft für dieses Jahr. Auf der Eurobike werd ichs mir aber auch nochmal anschauen. Ich bin jetzt 178-179cm und 17 Jahre, vielleicht wachse ich noch. Und wenn man am Ende gut 4000euro in so ein Rad steck soll es schon perfekt sein.

----------------------


----------



## All-Maikl (17. Juli 2009)

Dafür ist´s in L dann wohl das richtige. Genau so sehe ich mein Einsatzgebiet auch.
Schau doch mal bei hibike vorbei.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Juli 2009)

Bei 179 m für anspruchsvolle Touren Grösse L? Das ist m.M. nach zu gross. Besser eine Nummer kleiner. Ich fahr mit 180 den 43er Rahmen mit 55 mm Vorbau. Passt sehr gut. Einzig im Wiegetritt kommt man mit den Knieen sehr schnell an den Lenker. Aber wie häufig bewegt man das Bike im Wiegetritt?

Die 160 mm Gabeln die Lapierre in den Komplett- Bikes verbaut kommen mit dem Hinterbau nicht mit. Hier ist eine grosse Gabel wie Totem, 66 oder Durolux sicherlich die bessere Wahl. 
Für länger Aufstiege verwende ich eine "externe" Gabelabsenkung mit Spanngurt. Geht gut und fährt sich wesentlich entspannter.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich werde es erst nach der Eurobike kaufen. Im Oktober November wenn die ersten Gehälter der Ausbildung ins Haus flatern..Dann man ich einfach nen Ganz kurzen Vorbau dran. Gut, vielleicht kann man sich auf der Eurobike auch mal draufsetzten auf den Hobel.

.--------


----------



## Asha'man (17. Juli 2009)

Gerade, wenn du hauptsächlich Touren fährst nimm das L. Ich bin beide gefahren und das kleine ist auf jeden Fall wendiger und macht im Park sicher viel spass. Aber auf Touren ist mir das deutlich zu kurz. Schon mit leicht eingeschlagenem Lenker komme ich mit den Knien an eben diesen. Und die Sitzposition auf dem L ist deutlich entspannter. 

Bin 183cm, 88cm SL.

Keine Ahnung, wie man bei der Körpergröße den kleinen Rahmen für Touren empfehlen kann...


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juli 2009)

Nimm das in L.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Juli 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Gerade, wenn du hauptsächlich Touren fährst nimm das L. Ich bin beide gefahren und das kleine ist auf jeden Fall wendiger und macht im Park sicher viel spass. Aber auf Touren ist mir das deutlich zu kurz. Schon mit leicht eingeschlagenem Lenker komme ich mit den Knien an eben diesen. Und die Sitzposition auf dem L ist deutlich entspannter.
> 
> Bin 183cm, 88cm SL.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie man bei der Körpergröße den kleinen Rahmen für Touren empfehlen kann...


Du willst doch wohl kein Froggy für überwiegenden Tourenbereich empfehlen?  Da war nach *harten* *Touren* gefragt. Das heißt für mich als Schlussfolgerung, dass das Bike für die abwärtsorientierten Teil der Tour genügend Resevern bieten soll. Und dort ist man dann mit dem kleineren Rahmen meiner Meinung nach besser aufgehoben. Der 48er Rahmen hat 3 cm mehr Oberrohrläng und auch Radstand. Das ist schon eine Marke. Und für die Laufruhe brauchts den längeren Radstand auch nicht. Das Ding fährt in schnellen ruppigen Passagen (43er Rahmen/Totem) auch so schon super spurstabil. 
Mich stört am Rahmen einzig die geringe Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze. Die muss ich schon auf die für mich gerade noch mögliche Mindesteinstecktiefe kürzen. Sonst wirds mit der Absenkhöhe ziemlich knapp. Wenn es wegen langer Beine hier zu Problemen mit der Sattelstützenlänge käme, dann wäre das das ein Argument für den 48er Rahmen.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juli 2009)

Mann, wieso können die nicht einfach ein M bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (17. Juli 2009)

Ich denke er möchte damit Freeride/Technische Touren fahren. Letzten Endes immer noch Touren, bei denen man die Abfahrten sich in der Regel selber erarbeitet und auch einige Höhenmeter zu überwinden hat. Dafür nutze ich mein Froggy (u.a.) auch sehr intensiv. 1500hm gehen da schonmal und runter geht's dabei mal sehr technisch, mal sehr flowig und auch oft ruppig. Ideales Spielgebiet für das Froschy. 

Die Höhenmeterr möchte ich nicht auf dem kleinen Rahmen fahren müssen. Würde ich fast nur Bikepark und oder fast nur runter fahren, wäre der kleine Rahmen eine Option. 

Die Sattelstütze muss ich bei meiner Beinlänge am kleinen Rahmen auch recht weit rausziehen und dann hat's auch noch eine deutlich höhere Lenkerüberhöhung. Kürzen wäre da dann sowieso nicht mehr drin. Brauche ich aber beim großen Rahmen auch nicht. Tiefer würde ich die Stütze gar nicht versenken wollen. Der Sattel ist weit genug unten (für mich) und bei schnellen Kurven auf losem Grund brauche ich ihn als 5ten Kontaktpunkt beim Drücken genau dort.

Es fehlt eine Größe dazwischen. Aber mit dem großen Rahmen komme ich sehr gut klar. In der Luft ist das Ding immer noch sehr handlich zum stylen. Jetzt müsste ich mal nur etwas mehr drauf haben, als halbe Tabletops oder X-Ups...aber dafür kann das Rad ja nix.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juli 2009)

SUCHE FROGGY ZUM PROBESITZEN IN BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG..., oder reichts wenn man sich auf das Spicy setzt?

-----------------------


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juli 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mann, wieso können die nicht einfach ein M bauen.



Komm vorbei und probiers aus. Ich hab die eh alle da und ein Testfrosch is auch hier.


----------



## Asha'man (17. Juli 2009)

So hab ich's auch gemacht. 200km zum Papa, S/L ausgiebig probegefahren...dem Papa noch nen Schlauch kaputt gemacht...und dann das L mitgenommen. 200km mit breitem Grinsen nach Hause.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juli 2009)

Würde ich gerne tun, aber 500km ..^^, das ist schon sehr heftig wenn man noch kein Auto hat und noch bis zum 1.8 aufs Geld der Eltern angewiessen ist.


----------



## flyboy4183 (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm..Mitfahrgelegenheit rauf, und mit Bahn & Bike wieder heim..?! Ist mit Regionalverkehr garnicht so unbezahlbar. Nur so als Anregung...  Ein schönes Lapierre zu kriegen ist garnicht immer so leicht; mein Händler vor Ort hat mit viel Anstrengung meins noch besorgen können, aber ich war mental auch schon drauf vorbereitet, halb durch die Republik zu gondeln. Und glaub mir, es lohnt sich...  Viel Erfolg  flyboy


----------



## mkernbach (17. Juli 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne tun, aber 500km ..^^, das ist schon sehr heftig wenn man noch kein Auto hat und noch bis zum 1.8 aufs Geld der Eltern angewiessen ist.



hinfahren, kaffee abgreifen, kurz in wald , kaufen und nach hause :]


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juli 2009)

Au weia. das is echt n bischen weit...
Aber ich hatte vor kurzem sogar nen kerl aus Dänemark hier...Der hat sich extra nen Tag freigenommen und ist hierher gegondelt. Eins der wenigen Zesty in Dänemark.


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi,
@Papa die Teile sind angekommen, Danke.

Neu ist :
Lenker, Vorbau, elox Teile.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Richi2511 (17. Juli 2009)

Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir ein anderen Lenker zulege, was hat dein easton für ne Breite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (17. Juli 2009)

Neu ist LRS, Lenker, Griffe, Kefü, Sattel+Stütze


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Juli 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir ein anderen Lenker zulege, was hat dein easton für ne Breite?



685mm.
Den Vorbau kannst ruhig behalten. 
Wiegt nur ca. 120gr.


----------



## KonaMooseman (17. Juli 2009)

Das Froggy mit Totem 
Ist auch meine nächste Anschaffung...


----------



## maxl111 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

also ich als Ösi hatte ca. 600 km einfache Anreise zum Lapierre Händler ( Hibike ). Hat mich ca. 200,-  extra Spesen für meinen Cousin gekostet.

Und nachdem ich jetzt auch noch von der serienmässigen Domain über 888 ATA auf 66 RC3 gewechselt habe, steht mir immer noch ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht!

Jetzt möchte ich meinem Bike allerdings noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz spendieren, da der serienmässige vom Froggy 318 ja über 2400 Gramm wiegen soll.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?
Ich habe mir für mein Ghost FR im Winter von Actiosports einen Nope Laufradsatz Enduro N90 mit 911 Felge geholt. ca. 1850 Gramm, aber aufgrund der dünnen Aerospeichen nicht sehr stabil bei meinem Gewicht.

Und bei meinem Ghost All Mountain AMR 9000 habe ich einen Crossmax ST mit ca. 1650 Gramm drauf, der obwohl des geringeren Federwegs von 13 cm vorne und hinten mein Gewicht sensationell aushält, und das seit 3 Jahren schon!!

Gibt es also eine alternative zu den sehr teuren Mavic Crossmax SX bzw. ST Laufrädern oder ist hier der Preis aufgrund der hohen Stabilität bei eher geringem Gewicht gerechtfertigt?!

Der LSR sollte unter 2000 Gramm wiegen. Er muss nicht tubeless sein.

sg Hannes


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Juli 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Gibt es also eine alternative zu den sehr teuren Mavic Crossmax SX bzw. ST Laufrädern oder ist hier der Preis aufgrund der hohen Stabilität bei eher geringem Gewicht gerechtfertigt?!
> 
> Der LSR sollte unter 2000 Gramm wiegen. Er muss nicht tubeless sein.
> 
> sg Hannes



Hope Hoops Pro2 (mit DT 5.1), günstig bei wiggle.co.uk zu haben, knapp 1900gr.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Juli 2009)

@luggas: Sehr schönes Teil! Finde das Grün vom 318 '09 ist die schönste Farbe bei den Fröschen. Totem hätte ich auch gerne mal probiert. Rest gefällt auch. 
@maxl: Lass dir einen LRS bei WhizzWheels zusammenstellen oder schreib mal FelixTheWolf an. Wenn es unbedingt ein Systemlaufrad sein soll, kannst du dir auch mal die DT Swiss anschauen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Juli 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @maxl: Lass dir einen LRS bei WhizzWheels zusammenstellen oder schreib mal FelixTheWolf an. Wenn es unbedingt ein Systemlaufrad sein soll, kannst du dir auch mal die DT Swiss anschauen.


Sind die DT Felgen inzwischen aus härterem Alu? Meine 2 Jahre alten 5.1 haben schon ganz schöne Beulen im Felgenhorn.

Ich bin da von den Mavic oder SUN Felgen wesentlich mehr überzeugt. Hab jetzt einen LRS mit DT FR440 Naben, SUN Single Track und DT Alpine III Speichen. Macht bisher einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Zum Gewicht kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe keine persönliche Langzeiterfahrung mit den Dingern. Bin nur die sehr leichten EX1750 auf dem Liteville gefahren. Und die Jungs von Liteville waren total begeistert, was die alles mit machen soll. Ich war etwas skeptisch, weil die LRS auf nem 200mm 901 verbaut waren und hab ein bischen nachgehakt. Mir gefallen die allerdings optisch nicht. Aber das Gewicht wäre sensationell, wenn sie hält, was sie verspricht.

Ich persönlich würde mir was zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## Richi2511 (18. Juli 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> 685mm.
> Den Vorbau kannst ruhig behalten.
> Wiegt nur ca. 120gr.



Das hört sich gut an, bisschen breiter als das Original würde echt nicht schaden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal ne Anfrage an Felixthewolf geschrieben.
Gefallen würde mir Hope Pro2 Naben mit Mavic EX 721 felgen. Gewicht sollte um 1900 Gramm sein.

Hat jemand ne Speichenempfehlung?

sg Hannes


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2009)

DT 2.0 dann hast du Ruhe.


----------



## jolliver (18. Juli 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hope Hoops Pro2 (mit DT 5.1), günstig bei wiggle.co.uk zu haben, knapp 1900gr.



Danke für den Tipp, gleich mal geshoppt. ;-)


----------



## S1las (18. Juli 2009)

Morgen alle zusammen .

Hab meinem Bike mal wieder was gutes getan und ihm ein paar neue Teile gegoennt 

So das ist mein Schatz 





Sram X0 Schaltwerk - *hust* wird ein bisschen verdeckt xDD





X0 Shifter :>












Raceface Bashguard, NC-17 Kefü, 2 statt 3 Kettenblaetter und eine
Raceface Atlas AM-Kurbel


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2009)

Und so sieht ein Froggy mit einem Race Face Atlas Lenker in 785 mm Breite aus


----------



## hopfer (18. Juli 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe jetzt mal ne Anfrage an Felixthewolf geschrieben.
> Gefallen würde mir Hope Pro2 Naben mit Mavic EX 721 felgen. Gewicht sollte um 1900 Gramm sein.
> ...



Speichen wird Felix dir comp./revo Mix empfehlen oder für 100 mehr Aro lite.
der LRS Kostet dann 500 bzw. 600

mfg Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. Juli 2009)

@S1las Porno 
@papa brauch ich


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2009)

welche Farbe willste denn?


----------



## schnitti (18. Juli 2009)

Sieht ja echt nicht verkehrt aus das Ding. Wie ist denn das grün vom Farbton her? Passt das farblich gesehen zum Rest? 

P.S.: Bist bei den neuen Aufklebern für die N'dee eigentlich schon weitergekommen? 

Christian



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> welche Farbe willste denn?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2009)

Das Grün passt super. Sonst hätte ich ihm das auch nicht drangebaut. Die Aufkleber sind in mache , stehen aber ein bischen hinter meiner neuen Ladendeko zurück. Willste auch welche? Farbvorschläge?


----------



## hopfer (18. Juli 2009)

Natürlich Grün.
und 30mm rize


----------



## avid49 (18. Juli 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich als Ãsi hatte ca. 600 km einfache Anreise zum Lapierre HÃ¤ndler ( Hibike ). Hat mich ca. 200,- â¬ extra Spesen fÃ¼r meinen Cousin gekostet.
> 
> ...



Hi,willste den Laufradsatz von Actionsports verkaufen,suche noch einen zweiten LR-Satz!!Wiege nur 73kg.dann geht das auch mit dem Berg!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2009)

gibts nur in 12,7 mm rise.


----------



## hopfer (18. Juli 2009)

dann wirds nichts weil ich mir sonst mein Oberrohr Kaputt mache


----------



## schnitti (18. Juli 2009)

Klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Allerdings überlege ich, ob es bei mir dann nicht vielleicht zu grün wird und vielleicht doch besser schwarz nehme...

Bei den Aufklebern bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich hab übrigens auch 'nen Entwurf gemacht in schwarz/grün. Wenn's Dich interessiert kann ich Dir den ja mal schicken. 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Grün passt super. Sonst hätte ich ihm das auch nicht drangebaut. Die Aufkleber sind in mache , stehen aber ein bischen hinter meiner neuen Ladendeko zurück. Willste auch welche? Farbvorschläge?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2009)

schick mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (18. Juli 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Morgen alle zusammen .
> 
> Hab meinem Bike mal wieder was gutes getan und ihm ein paar neue Teile gegoennt
> 
> ...





Oh Mann,
ist echt klasse geworden, Kompliment! 
Da bin ich ja mal auf die Jungfernfahrt morgen gespannt, mein Zesty wartet geputzt und geschmiert auf den Einsatz


----------



## S1las (18. Juli 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> ist echt klasse geworden, Kompliment!
> Da bin ich ja mal auf die Jungfernfahrt morgen gespannt, mein Zesty wartet geputzt und geschmiert auf den Einsatz



Mein Hobel wird heute auch noch ein bisschen verwoehnt ;>. Btw. heute kommt Nicolai bei meinem Bikeladen vorbei, da bin ich ein paar Bikes testen . Keine Angst ich werd schon nicht fremdgehen (hoffe ich ^^")

Freu mich auch schon auf die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## L0cke (18. Juli 2009)

ich darf nun Lappiere Froggy fahren, gleich mal den Frosch eine Woche in Port du Soleil am ausführen  , bis auf Gabel (mag keine schnellen Schläge)  schon ein schickes Freeridetourenfully





Nicht wundern , habe gleich zum Gewichtstuning meinen "alten" Laufradsatz (+ leichte Schläuche) reingemacht und Kasette auf XT gewechselt, werde nun die Woche das Bike total auseinandernehmen und wiegen, und sogleich auf Sram X.0 Schaltwerk, Sram X.9 Trigger und Sunline Logo On Griffe umwechseln, nächste Ausbaustufe ist dann Suntor Durolux in 1,5 mit passenden Steuersatz und Syntacevorbau sowie Bremsen, da wird es eine Shimano Saint.


----------



## All-Maikl (18. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Grün passt super. Sonst hätte ich ihm das auch nicht drangebaut. Die Aufkleber sind in mache , stehen aber ein bischen hinter meiner neuen Ladendeko zurück. Willste auch welche? Farbvorschläge?



Ein traumhafter Lenker. Was kostet das Stück und wieviel wiegt es?
Sind bis jetzt nur bei Reverse auf der Suche nach guten Farben fündig geworden, aber der RF sieht um einiges Besser aus.


----------



## thomasbee (18. Juli 2009)

Zesty steht geparkt im Wohnzimmer, mit harmlosen 2.5 bar in den Reifen. Meine Freundin ruft mich in der Arbeit an und sagt: Es hat gerade einen lauten Knall gegeben und jetzt ist Dein Hinterrad am Mountain Bike platt. Es sei wohl der Schlauch geplatzt. Ich: ne, ne, da gibt's gar keinen Schlauch. Zuhause kann ich nichts aussgewoehnliches feststellen, ausser dass eben die Luft raus ist. Wiederaufpumpen mit Standpumpe schaff ich nicht.

Ab zum Haendler: Der pumpt auf, Knall, peng. Er pumpt wieder auf. Knall peng. Ich: Was passiert denn da? Er: Der Reifen (4 Monate alt, wenig gefahren) springt immer wieder von der Felge nach aussen weg.

Der Haendler: Wir haben jetzt schon mehrfach Beschwerden, dass der Nobby Nic UST von der Felge springt, vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum der Reifen zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist. Da ich nur das Hinterrad dabeihabe, raet er mit, auch noch das Vorderrad vorbeizubringen, und beides auf Mountain King zu wechseln.

Habt Ihr das Problem auch schonmal gehabt?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Juli 2009)

@Papa: meine Herren habt ihre viele Spicys da.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Zesty steht geparkt im Wohnzimmer, mit harmlosen 2.5 bar in den Reifen. Meine Freundin ruft mich in der Arbeit an und sagt: Es hat gerade einen lauten Knall gegeben und jetzt ist Dein Hinterrad am Mountain Bike platt. Es sei wohl der Schlauch geplatzt. Ich: ne, ne, da gibt's gar keinen Schlauch. Zuhause kann ich nichts aussgewoehnliches feststellen, ausser dass eben die Luft raus ist. Wiederaufpumpen mit Standpumpe schaff ich nicht.
> 
> Ab zum Haendler: Der pumpt auf, Knall, peng. Er pumpt wieder auf. Knall peng. Ich: Was passiert denn da? Er: Der Reifen (4 Monate alt, wenig gefahren) springt immer wieder von der Felge nach aussen weg.
> 
> ...




Das Problem gabs zu thausenden beim All Migthy Schlauchreifen.
Dort ist immer der Draht oder die Faser im Inneren gerissen.
Hat man von außen nur beim Drahtmodell mitbekommen, weil er dann ab und zu rausgeschaut hat.


G.


----------



## All-Maikl (18. Juli 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Neu ist LRS, Lenker, Griffe, Kefü, Sattel+Stütze



Wie sieht´s den mit dem Verhältnis von Dämpfer zur Gabel.
In vielen Berichten wird gesagt das das potential des 3er Froggys mit besseren Federelementen gesteigert werden kann. Jetzt hast Du ne supi Totem dran, harmoniert die mit der Hinterbaufederung?


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. Juli 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand einen kürzeren Vorbau am Zesty versucht? Dachte da so an 8° und 70mm. Ändert sich da viel an der Sitzposition?



Hallo,

meine Versuche:
Vorbau 12°  Länge 80mm. Das Bike ist hecklastig geworden, runter klar, ein Enduro.

Versuch Nr. 2 heute.
Vorbau 90mm 6° , Lenker 685 Easton Lo-Rise. Klettert 1 A, bei Serpentinen ist aber mein Arm fast zu Kurz 

Noch etwas. Durch den Gabeltunig (siehe Fotoalbum) ist das Front etwa 2 cm höher geworden. (1cm weniger SAG, 150mm Federweg)

Werde weiter versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geex (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mit meinem Zesty (314) bisschen mehr als nur "einfache" Touren fahren. Was kann ich tunen um es mehr in die Richtung Enduro/Freeride nutzen zu können?  Bzw. was ist das jetzige Limit des Zestys? Was geht / was geht auf keinen Fall?

geex.


----------



## schnitti (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, mache ich nachher!



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> schick mal!


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @Papa: meine Herren habt ihre viele Spicys da.



Wir haben eigentlich immer so zwischen 10 und 20 Lapierre Fullys da. Einige 2010er kommen Montag rein.


----------



## hopfer (19. Juli 2009)

@papa
machst du bitte dann auch fotos?


----------



## lugggas (19. Juli 2009)

@ All-Maikl:

Die Federelemente passen, was ich bis jetzt sagen kann, wirklich gut zusammen. Allerdings ist die Totem nicht ganz eingefahren.
Der Dämpfer macht seinen Job in dem Rahmen wirklich gut, die fehlende Druckstufeneinstellung vermisse ich nicht. Selbst die Zugstufe fahre ich nahezu komplett offen. Wüsste nicht, was ich jetzt z.B mit einem DHX 5 noch recht viel rausholen sollte. Ich nutze den kompletten Federweg, ohne dass es hinten spürbar zu degressiv wäre.

cheers, Lucas


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Ein traumhafter Lenker. Was kostet das Stück und wieviel wiegt es?
> Sind bis jetzt nur bei Reverse auf der Suche nach guten Farben fündig geworden, aber der RF sieht um einiges Besser aus.



Bei uns kosten die Dinger  70,-. Gewicht kann ich morgen mal posten... grün und rot kommt nächste Woche wieder rein. Gold, schwarz und blau hab ich noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa
> machst du bitte dann auch fotos?



Na klar. Sobald die bikes aufgebaut sind, poste ich die Bilder.


----------



## mkernbach (19. Juli 2009)

geex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne mit meinem Zesty (314) bisschen mehr als nur "einfache" Touren fahren. Was kann ich tunen um es mehr in die Richtung Enduro/Freeride nutzen zu können?  Bzw. was ist das jetzige Limit des Zestys? Was geht / was geht auf keinen Fall?
> 
> geex.



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Gerade wegen meinem letzten Faupaux


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

mal so überlegt, theoretisch könnte man doch in das froggy auch eine boxxer bauen, denn diese baut ja nicht höher als die domain, sollte von daher auch keine probleme geben, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## hopfer (19. Juli 2009)

Ja das siehst du richtig.

mfg Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

Es geht nicht immer nur um die Bauhöhe einer Gabel, sondern auch darum, ob der Rahmen überhaupt für eine Doppelbrücke vorgesehen ist, da die Belastungen ganz anders sind. Beim Froggy aber, wie oben schon richtig gesagt, kein Problem.


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

also würde auch der hersteller nichts sagen wenn eine boxxer reinkommt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

Das ist kein Problem. Lapierre haben einige ihrer Teamfahrer mit BOS Doppelbrücken in Kombi mit Froggys unterwegs.


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Also wenns noch interessant ist, der 318 Froggy LRS hat gute 2400g.
> Vorne ca 1100 und hinten 1300.
> 
> Grüße, Lucas



ich habs auch in bilde ^^













Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich habe keine persönliche Langzeiterfahrung mit den Dingern. Bin nur die sehr leichten EX1750 auf dem Liteville gefahren. Und die Jungs von Liteville waren total begeistert, was die alles mit machen soll. Ich war etwas skeptisch, weil die LRS auf nem 200mm 901 verbaut waren und hab ein bischen nachgehakt. Mir gefallen die allerdings optisch nicht. Aber das Gewicht wäre sensationell, wenn sie hält, was sie verspricht.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mir was zusammenstellen lassen.



ich bin ihn auch gefahren, unter anderem am 901er und am 101fx, nach dem großen drop in willingen hatte ich beim lrs vom 101fx ne acht drin, war ich dran schuld, oder war der lrs nicht ordentlich eingespeicht 


Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem. Lapierre haben einige ihrer Teamfahrer mit BOS Doppelbrücken in Kombi mit Froggys unterwegs.



mhh, da wird die entscheidung schwer, durolux, totem solo air, oder boxxer soloair...
persönlich neige ich derzeit zur durolux, preis, gewicht und absenkung sind schon echt gute kaufargumente.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

Durolux gibts ja gar nicht mehr (was mich auch total geärgert hat). Mal schauen, was nach der Eurobike so kommt. Wäre ja auch eh nicht für den bikepark zugelassen.
Ich find dass das Froggy mit ner singlecrown bestens fährt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

@ schnitti!
Die decals sind super! haste die schon verklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (19. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bislang nur mal einen Probeversuch mit Papier gemacht. Zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Aber das sah schon ganz vielversprechend aus. Beim grün muss ich wahrscheinlich nochmal kleine Korrekturen vornehmen damit es farblich genau passt. Den kleinen Aufkleber für die Brücke muss ich aber auch noch machen.




Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ schnitti!
> Die decals sind super! haste die schon verklebt?


----------



## Janne4ever (19. Juli 2009)

@ Papa

hast schon Austattungsdetails zum Froggy 318 2010?


----------



## 42Hz (19. Juli 2009)

First day in bike park, result: 
  

Well, at least I had fun!


----------



## matziie (19. Juli 2009)

Heute bei einer schönen Tour wurde ich vom Regen überrascht 




 

Mit geschlossenen Augen   und dreckig (sieht man aber irgendwie kaum )



 

Hat jmd einen Tipp wie ich das am gründlichsten richtig sauber bekomme?


----------



## maxl111 (19. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Durolux gibts ja gar nicht mehr (was mich auch total geärgert hat). Mal schauen, was nach der Eurobike so kommt. Wäre ja auch eh nicht für den bikepark zugelassen.
> Ich find dass das Froggy mit ner singlecrown bestens fährt.



echt  , also bei mir im laden um die ecke steht noch eine, die wird auch nicht so schnell verkauft sein, denn hier kosten 98% der bikes so viel wie die gabel



42Hz schrieb:


> First day in bike park, result: Anhang anzeigen 168365
> 
> Well, at least I had fun! Anhang anzeigen 168364



*erstaunt*


----------



## Asha'man (19. Juli 2009)

Guess the tire's still ok, but the rim got a hard hit?! Hard to tell on the picture.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> @ Papa
> 
> hast schon Austattungsdetails zum Froggy 318 2010?



Noch nicht. Ich habs blind bestellt, weil ich keine großen Veränderungen in der Ausstattungen erwarte. Selbst die grünen Eloxalteile bleiben wohl. Und da es eins der meistverkauften bikes bei uns ist, mußte ich es eh haben. Bilder folgen am Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> echt  , also bei mir im laden um die ecke steht noch eine, die wird auch nicht so schnell verkauft sein, denn hier kosten 98% der bikes so viel wie die gabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm die. der Importeur hat mir selber gesagt, dass ich mir für diese keine Saison keine Hoffnung mehr machen brauche. hab ja bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nur 11 Wochen gewartet. Offensichtlich kommt passend zur Eurobike eine Durolux mit neuem Steckachsensystem. Soll dann aber wohl 650,- kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nimm die. der Importeur hat mir selber gesagt, dass ich mir fÃ¼r diese keine Saison keine Hoffnung mehr machen brauche. hab ja bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nur 11 Wochen gewartet. Offensichtlich kommt passend zur Eurobike eine Durolux mit neuem Steckachsensystem. Soll dann aber wohl â¬650,- kosten.



wÃ¼rd ich ja gern, nur geld hat man als abiturient meist zu wenig


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2009)

was soll die denn kosten?


----------



## L0cke (19. Juli 2009)

350 Euro


----------



## L0cke (20. Juli 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Guess the tire's still ok, but the rim got a hard hit?! Hard to tell on the picture.



oh, a littel mistake from me, its like with a picture on that you can see an old woman or a young lady if you know what i meen 






how much pressure do you ride in jour tires?
I ride this rimes 1 day on my lokal freeridetrack and one day in port du soleil (lots of rocks, roots and a lot of speed ) and the rimes looks ok


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2009)

billiger wirds nimmer...


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Juli 2009)

gelöscht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt aber das Bild von meinem Frosch und nicht Artgerechter Haltung französischer Frösche.

Ist mir gestern Nachmittag geschehen.

sg Hannes


----------



## Flatburns (20. Juli 2009)

von geex:
Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mit meinem Zesty (314) bisschen mehr als nur "einfache" Touren fahren. Was kann ich tunen um es mehr in die Richtung Enduro/Freeride nutzen zu können? Bzw. was ist das jetzige Limit des Zestys? Was geht / was geht auf keinen Fall?

geex.


mkernbach schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Gerade wegen meinem letzten Faupaux



Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nur griffige Reifen aufziehen (Mountain King, Albert oder so). Ansonsten kannst du viel ändern, nur ob es Sinn macht, ist die Frage (514 ist natürlich besser ausgestattet). Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gesamtkonzept sonst stimmig. Weiß nicht wie der Lenker ist, aber breiter macht mehr Kontrolle...
Ansonsten macht es mit was du dich damit traust. Reperaturen kommen, wenn du es zu hart rannimmst schrittweise.
Gruß
Flatburns


----------



## B3ppo (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn du öfter ruppiges Gelände fährst ist ne Kettenführung ne Überlegung wert. Ich hab mir eine montiert weil es mich genervt hat, dass so oft vorne die Kette runterspringt. Sonst Reifen und evtl ne höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## Beckinio (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auf meinem Zesty 514 (09) die Mountain Kings 2,2 drauf. Nun ist der hintere leider schon ein wneig für einen Alpencross in 2 Wochen abgefahren wie ich gestern bei näherer Betrachtung gesehen habe. Wollte mir nun neue Kaufen; es geht speziell um breitere. Welche kann man denn auf dem Zesty aufziehen und vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip was den PReis angeht. Es sind ja Tubeless-Reifen und da habe ich gehört das auf der XT Felge nur max.2,2 geht. Ist das Richtig! Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Lutsch (20. Juli 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Versuche:
> Vorbau 12°  Länge 80mm. Das Bike ist hecklastig geworden, runter klar, ein Enduro.
> ...



Bin noch am Überlegen wegen des Vorbaus oder eben einen anderen Lenker mit mehr rise. Grund bei mir ist das ich eine Sattelüberhöhung habe (~ 8cm) und mir machmal wünschen ich etwas entspannter sitzen kann (Überhöhung reduzieren oder eben Distanze Sattel-Lenker reduzieren).

Das mit dem Tuning der Luftgabeln hatte ich hier schon irgendwo im Forum gelesen. Bin nur etwas skeptisch,da: Habe nicht das richtige Werkzeug dafür, was sagt die Stabilität der Gabel mit mehr Federweg und noch habe ich ja Garantie auf der Gabel...


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Juli 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Versuch Nr. 2 heute.
> Vorbau 90mm 6° , Lenker 685 Easton Lo-Rise. Klettert 1 A, bei Serpentinen ist aber mein Arm fast zu Kurz




Bin auch grad dabei mir ein neuen Lenker zu besorgen, was haltet ihr von diesem hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8...er-318-mm.html?uin=m0b14mkh5t22o7oqnt0fck1k66

Abmessungen: 685 mm, 9° nach hinten, 6° nach oben
Lenkerklemmung: 31,8 mm
Rise: 19 mm
Gewicht: 270 gr

Was hat denn der original Lapierre Lenker am Zesty für Daten? 
Gerade auf die ° Zahlen, Gewicht und den Rise bezogen? 
Breite ist glaube ich 670mm? Ist dies korrekt? 
Findet ihr 685mm bisschen zu breit fürs Zesty? 
Merci


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Juli 2009)

Die Lenkerbreite muss zu *dir* passen, nicht zum Bike. Kommt doch wohl auf deien Schulterbreite, dein Fahrverhalten etc. an. Auf dem Hardtail fahr ich 630mm mit Hörnchen. Sieht zwar ein bisschen shehr breit aus, für mich passt das  aber gut. 
Auf dem Froggy 710 mm. Kommt mir im groben Gelände bisher sehr gut. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16357_Gravity-Light-25-mm-OS-Rizer-Lenker.html
Also, wenn möglich erst mal etwas breiter kaufen. Absägen kann man immer. Dransägen geht schlecht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2009)

Und hier was fÃ¼r die ganz breiten unter uns...








Race Face Atlas Freeride, 785 mm, 12,7mm rise, 5Â° up, 9Â° back, â¬ 70,-


----------



## pecht (20. Juli 2009)

ey das wäre ne alternative zum züge kürzen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2009)

Endlich mal einer, der die wahren Vorzüge dieser Knüppel verstanden hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (20. Juli 2009)

*Hier noch Bilder von der gestrigen Vogesen Tour:*

​ 

​ 


















*GUTE BESSERUNG **ANDI!!!!* 
​


----------



## Erroll (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte ne kleine Frage an die Lapierre Gemeinde.
Bin am überlegen, meinen Rahmen zu tauschen. Ich fahre sehr viel technisches Gelände, überwiegend bergab und ca. alle 2-3 Monate bin ich mal im Park. Allerdings lasse ich hier die großen Sachen aus. Mein Rad muss absolut tourentauglich sein. Je leicher, desto besser eigentlich. Muss aber auch relativ viel wegstecken können. Meine Frage ist nun, ob der Spicy Rahmen für meine Zwecke ausreicht, oder ob ich zum schweren Froggy Rahmen greifen muss. Vorn werden es auf keinen Fall mehr als 160mm werden. Ich hab vom Spicy nur den Rahmen mit Carbon-Kettenstrebe im Netz gefunden. Hält die Strebe diese Belastung aus? Oder muss ich echt gleich ein Froggy nehmen? Wobei mir das fast zu schwer wäre....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=168408&stc=1&d=1248119328
Grüße


----------



## geex (20. Juli 2009)

Laut Handbuch ist das Spicy für "Alle Arten des Fahrens" freigegeben..


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2009)

Vergiss das Handbuch. Aus sowas kann man sich immer rausreden. Mit dem Spicy kannst du alles das machen, was du eben erwähnt hast. Die Carbonschwingen sind nicht nur leichter, sondern auch stabiler als die Alustreben. Fahrerlimit 100 kg.


----------



## Erroll (20. Juli 2009)

geex schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch ist das Spicy für "Alle Arten des Fahrens" freigegeben..



Das wusste ich schon. Allerdings macht mir die Kombination Carbon-Kettenstrebe und Bikepark etwas Sorgen....


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2009)

Ein Downhiller ist das nicht. Und wenn du ein Carbonspicy in die Knie zwingst, dann kann ein Aluspicy auch nicht mehr. Willste es denn so heftig gehen lassen? Es gibt Leute, die fahren die Megavalanche mit nem CarbonZESTY...


----------



## placeboworld80 (20. Juli 2009)

Die "Leute" bekommen auch ein Neues von LP wenn es kaputt geht!


----------



## Erroll (20. Juli 2009)

Ich war nur einfach etwas skeptisch, was das Carbon angeht. Hatte deinen ersten Post vor meiner Antwort noch nicht gelesen. Wenn du sagst, dass das kein Problem ist und stabil genug, dann reicht mir das. Werd noch ein paar mal drüber schlafen und dann ne Entscheidung fällen. Denke aber schon, dass es dieser Rahmen werden wird. 
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall mal!


----------



## L0cke (20. Juli 2009)

so noch 3 pices von mir :

froggy beim wallride  in port du soleil , an nachfolgenden tag ist der frosch mit fahrer sogar noch höher hinauf 





stoppie, aber ein richtiger und kein so ein kleiner krepierer 





und manual, geht überraschend gut mit dem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juli 2009)

Nur net seitlich mitm Hammer dagegen klopfen, dann ist Carbon ein ganzes Stück steifer als Alu (entlang der Faser eben). 
Ich hätte dennoch immer Bedenken. Aber eine Schwinge ist eh kein ganzer Rahmen, das gibts dann 2010


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Juli 2009)

Apropo Carbon...
Heute mein 1. Tour mit ein Carbonlenker an Zesty (Lo-Rise 685mm)

Supper gemütlich, feine Sache.
Aber mit mein 170cm ist ein 685mm Lenker fast zu breit im Serpentinen.
Verde aber weiter testen.

Richi, falls ihr erneuert "rüber" fährt, sage es doch durch 

Original Lapierre Lenker mit Vorbau an Zesty wiegt 380Gr (Vorbau um 120Gr)
Rise dürfte 30-35mm sein. Breite natürlich 660mm, das Gewicht ist also seht gut!


----------



## Zesty (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
suche Zesty, Gr M, für faires Geld. Angebot bitte an: [email protected]
Gruss, Zesty


----------



## flyboy4183 (21. Juli 2009)

wie, sich selber suchen...?! 
*scnr*

Flyboy


----------



## Achtung71 (21. Juli 2009)

und gleich noch von mir: Suche gebrauchtes Spicy in L


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

Achtung71 schrieb:


> und gleich noch von mir: Suche gebrauchtes Spicy in L



Schreib mal mkernbach an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

Pro race 300 in XL Model 2010
















Zesty 214 in L Modell 2010












Zesty 314 in L Modell 2010


----------



## All-Maikl (21. Juli 2009)

Servus,
bin grade dabei am Spicy die Züge neu zu verlegen die Bremsen zu warten und ne KeFü vom Froggy zu montieren.
Meine Frage: Müssen die ISCG Löcher für die KeFü vorher Plangefräst werden oder kann ich die so dranmontieren?

Sind die Froggys auch schon da, Papa?


----------



## hopfer (21. Juli 2009)

Off Topic
@papa
was hast du eigentlich alles für Marken?
bin auf der suche nach einem FR-Hartteil bzw. 4x Bike
ala Santa Cruz Jackal 09 http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Cruz-Jackal-Rahmen-2009-standard::17078.html
(grüner Aufbau)

oder das neue Yeti: 
http://falllineproductions.blogspot.com/search?q=yeti+dj

mfg Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

Alle unten angegeben Preise sind nur bis zur Eurobike gültig! Danach werden die Dinger teurer. Sorry, aber das habe ich auch gerade erst am Telefon erfahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin grade dabei am Spicy die Züge neu zu verlegen die Bremsen zu warten und ne KeFü vom Froggy zu montieren.
> Meine Frage: Müssen die ISCG Löcher für die KeFü vorher Plangefräst werden oder kann ich die so dranmontieren?
> 
> Sind die Froggys auch schon da, Papa?



Die brauchst du nicht fräsen.
Die Froggy kommen erst morgen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin grade dabei am Spicy die Züge neu zu verlegen die Bremsen zu warten und ne KeFü vom Froggy zu montieren.
> Meine Frage: Müssen die ISCG Löcher für die KeFü vorher Plangefräst werden oder kann ich die so dranmontieren?
> 
> Sind die Froggys auch schon da, Papa?


Kefü kannst du so montieren. Die Grundplatte der Kefü so mit Unterlegscheiben ausrichten, dass die Kette vorne nicht zwischen kleinem KP und dem Blech verklemmen kann. Also möglichst eng. An der hinteren Befestigung so mit Scheiben ausrichten, dass die Kette sauber über die Rolle läuft.
Planfrasen musst Du die ISCG Aufnahme nur wenn du Hammerschmitt montierst. Und da musst Du dann erst einmal einen Händler finden der so ein Werkzeug besitzt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Off Topic
> @papa
> was hast du eigentlich alles für Marken?
> bin auf der suche nach einem FR-Hartteil bzw. 4x Bike
> ...



Ich hab hier Norco, Lapierre und Simplon. YETI und Santa kann ich aber ohne Probleme besorgen.


----------



## woopy (21. Juli 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich war nur einfach etwas skeptisch, was das Carbon angeht. Hatte deinen ersten Post vor meiner Antwort noch nicht gelesen. Wenn du sagst, dass das kein Problem ist und stabil genug, dann reicht mir das. Werd noch ein paar mal drüber schlafen und dann ne Entscheidung fällen. Denke aber schon, dass es dieser Rahmen werden wird.
> Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall mal!



Hallo,

ich war gerade mit meinem Spicy 916 2 1/2 Wochen in Kanada unterwegs. Hat den Bikepark von Sun Peaks und Whistler gut überstanden. War absolut kein Problem und der langsamste war ich garnatiert auch nicht 

Greif szum Spicy wenn du was haben willst mit dem du auch gut Touren machen kannst.

Gruss


----------



## hopfer (21. Juli 2009)

@papa
klingt gut 
andere Bikes?

@erroll
wir können uns ja mal treffen dann kannst das froggy fahren


----------



## Erroll (21. Juli 2009)

@ Woopy: Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall Zeit lassen, bei der Entscheidung. Es sind noch ein paar andere Rahmen im Rennen. Mal sehen. Werd erst einmal ein paar Räder Probe fahren und dann mal gucken. Sonst steh ich mitten in der Saison ohne Bike da...
@ Hopfer: Gerne! Lass uns die Tage einfach mal was ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigercat1975 (21. Juli 2009)

Hi Papa,
super, die Fotos der neuen Zestys! Wollte mir eigentlich noch ein 2009er 314 zulegen, aber das rote 214 ist ja echt schick!
Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Ausstattungsliste für das 214? Auf der HP von Lapierre ist ja noch gar nichts zu finden...Was ist der Unterschied zum 314?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

Ausstattung 314: Crossrided LRS, SLX und Deore parts, FOX Float RL Forke, FOX Float R Dämpfer, Formula RX Bremsen, etc...
Ausstattung 214; Alex Rims /deore 525 Disc, Rock Shox Recon 335, FOX Float R Dämpfer, RX Bremsen, ...


----------



## All-Maikl (21. Juli 2009)

So, fertig für heute. Die erworbene Froggy Kefü sitzt jetzt am Spicy. Die Schraublöcher des kleinen Kettenblattes sind kleiner gefeilt und das Lagergehäuse vorerst mit etwas Klarlack versiegelt. Hab angefangen die Kabel neu zu Verlegen und die Kabelklammern zum Optiktest montiert.
Alles Prima!
Morgen kommt dann hoffentlich das Bremsen-Kit für die Oro und dann kann mein Frauchen am WE wieder trampeln.

Dank euch schon jetzt für eure Hilfe.
Fotos folgen wenn alles fertig ist im Album von Elfchen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa
> klingt gut
> andere Bikes?
> 
> ...



andere bikes?
Was meinst du?


----------



## hopfer (21. Juli 2009)

ich meine ob du noch andere Ideen für Rahmen/Bikes hättest.


----------



## 42Hz (22. Juli 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Guess the tire's still ok, but the rim got a hard hit?! Hard to tell on the picture.



Yes, tire ok, the rim is ok too, just a dent, will try to bend it back. =)


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (22. Juli 2009)

Geil, ein "ordentlicher" Kettenstrebenschutz! Lässt sich der auch beim 08er Zesty anbringen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juli 2009)

Dr. Eckschleuder: kannst Du das Foto so verlinken, dass wir es sehen können?
Mit Copy and paste lassen sich hier keine Fotos einfügen. 
Entweder das Bild hier ins Fotoalbum hochladen und den BBCode unter dem Foto hier einfügen.
Bei anderer Herkunft den Link zu dem Foto (http: // www. XXXX. com/ ...) einfügen.


----------



## Asha'man (22. Juli 2009)

Man sehen die 2010er Lackierungen and den Zestys oben ******** aus. Warum machen die so komische Decals? Dabei hat Lapierre doch bisher immer voll meinen Geschmack getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte hier eine wunderhübsche Hose, ist mir leider etwas zu klein:









Die Größe (angegeben mit 46, wohl französische Größen...) entspricht etwa einer L oder Gr. 34 bei Fox. Festes, wasserabweisendes Material, sehr wertig verarbeitet. Hat eine Reißverschlusstasche hinten, Stretch im Schritt und an den Innenseiten der Beine. 
Ich gebe sie zum Selbstkostenpreis ab, bei Fragen schickt mir bitte eine PN.


----------



## Beckinio (22. Juli 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe auf meinem Zesty 514 (09) die Mountain Kings 2,2 drauf. Nun ist der hintere leider schon ein wneig für einen Alpencross in 2 Wochen abgefahren wie ich gestern bei näherer Betrachtung gesehen habe. Wollte mir nun neue Kaufen; es geht speziell um breitere. Welche kann man denn auf dem Zesty aufziehen und vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip was den PReis angeht. Es sind ja Tubeless-Reifen und da habe ich gehört das auf der XT Felge nur max.2,2 geht. Ist das Richtig! Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!



@Papa: Leider habe ich von keinem eine Info dazu bekommen. Kannst Du mir vielleicht einen Tip/Info geben!? Danke!


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Juli 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Man sehen die 2010er Lackierungen and den Zestys oben ******** aus. Warum machen die so komische Decals? Dabei hat Lapierre doch bisher immer voll meinen Geschmack getroffen.



Da muss ich leider zustimmen die 09er waren optisch gelungener und stimmiger. Aber eine Ausnahme wirds wohl geben 2010.
Daumen hoch für den großen Frosch



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und unser Lieblingsfrosch!



Bin gespannt ob der 318 u 518 auch viel her machen.


----------



## flyboy4183 (22. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider zustimmen die 09er waren optisch gelungener und stimmiger. Aber eine Ausnahme wirds wohl geben 2010.
> Daumen hoch für den großen Frosch



DA kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Welcher Designer hat bitte das feuerrote Zesty 214 verbrochen? Da fehlt ja nur noch ein Blaulicht..?!

Aber gottseidank lässt sich über Geschmack ja streiten und vielen werden die 2010er Designs gefallen...mir leider nicht...


----------



## Beckinio (22. Juli 2009)

Wo kann man denn das neue Zesty 214 sehen...habe ich da was verpasst ?


----------



## mkernbach (22. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Zesty 214 in L Modell 2010



da ist das zesty 214 paar seiten zuvor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (22. Juli 2009)

Habe ich wohl übersehen...Danke. Über die Farbe läßt sich streiten, aber das Finish sieht besser aus als beim jetzigen 09er Model. Verdammt....hätte ich doch 2 Monate gewartet.


----------



## Asha'man (22. Juli 2009)

Das neue Froggy Design gefällt mir auch nicht so gut, wie die alten. Haben die ihren Designer rausgeworfen? 
Am besten gefällt mir das '09er 318, gefolgt von 518, dann 718 und dann das neue Rahmenkit (warum eigentlich 918?). Das 918 geht ja noch. Aber die Zestys treffen meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht.


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Juli 2009)

@Papa
hat sich Lapierre eigentlich irgendwie zur Lackqualität geäußert. Ist da bei den 2010 Modellen was anders gemacht worden?

Quack, quack ?


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Juli 2009)

918 ?
Ich denke das dies das neue Framekit ist und das 718 zur festen Hammerschmidt Version wird. Schade das man sich die Farbe nicht zu einer entsprechende Ausstattungsreihe aussuchen kann.


----------



## flyboy4183 (22. Juli 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Das neue Froggy Design gefällt mir auch nicht so gut, wie die alten. Haben die ihren Designer rausgeworfen?
> Am besten gefällt mir das '09er 318, gefolgt von 518, dann 718 und dann das neue Rahmenkit (warum eigentlich 918?). Das 918 geht ja noch. Aber die Zestys treffen meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht.



Mein Händler hat nur Erzählt, dass sie einen neuen Designer von einem anderen bekannten Hersteller eingestellt haben...

Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass die neuen Zestys vorne MountainKing 2.4 draufhaben. 
@Papa: Wart Ihr das, oder kommen die jetzt standardmässig so?

Frage zur alten Reifendiskussion: Macht es Eurer meinung nach Sinn, hinten auch MountainKings draufzuziehen? 2.2 oder 2.4? Der RaceKing bereitet mit bei dem Regenwetter schon Kopfschmerzen (zumindest benutze ich den fehlenen Reifengrip bei Nässe immer als Entschuldigung für meine mangelnde Fahrtechnik bergauf... ). Oder doch Nobbys?

Gruß, Flyboy


----------



## Asha'man (22. Juli 2009)

Die sollen ganz schnell den alten Designer zurück holen. Genial das Gekritzel auf den '09er Froggys! Den hand gezeichneten Sag Indicator, die Frösche, etc.

RaceKing ist super für Marathons auf überwiegend trockenem Grund. Für Touren bei jedem Wetter eher Mountain King oder NobbyNic. Das sind immer noch sehr gut rollende Tourenreifen mit gutem Kompromiss zwischen Grip und Rollwiderstand.

Auf den WH-M775 fahre ich im Winter 2.35"er Muddy Marys. Mit wenig Luftdruck fährt sich der Reifen schon etwas schwammig auf der Felge. Die schmaleren NN 2.25" dagegen nicht. Also deutlich breiter, als 2.25" würde ich nicht gehen bei der Felge. MM gibts halt nicht schmaler.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Juli 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat nur Erzählt, dass sie einen neuen Designer von einem anderen bekannten Hersteller eingestellt haben...
> 
> Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass die neuen Zestys vorne MountainKing 2.4 draufhaben.
> @Papa: Wart Ihr das, oder kommen die jetzt standardmässig so?
> ...



Die Reifenwahl ist Serie. In dieser Kombie zwar etwas seltsam, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass sich das an diesem rad super fährt. Die nehmen bei Lapierre ja nicht irgendwelche Teile, die woanders über sind. Da wird ein Konzept erstellt und DANN kommen die Teile. ich probiers die Tage mal aus.
Ne Schlagmichtotlösung bei Reifen gibt es eh nicht. Für Matsch brauchste was anderes als für trockene Böden. Is bei Motorrädern und Autos doch auch so.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (22. Juli 2009)

Danke Uwe, hatte ich nicht gemerkt. Dann mach ichs jetzt so:

@Papa: Kann man den Kettenstrebenschutz auch bei "alten" Zesties nachrüsten?


Papa Midnight schrieb:


>


----------



## Beckinio (22. Juli 2009)

Wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Finde Sie wesentlich besser als die Klettgeschichte. Habe noch ne Frage.Habe auf meinem Zesty 514 ZT Felgen drauf. Kann ich auch 2.4 Reifen drauf ziehen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juli 2009)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz hat nur einen Nachteil. Bei mir haut die Kette von unten mehr an die Strebe als von oben. Jedenfalls wenn ich mir die Spuren auf dem Kettenstrebenschutz anschaue.
Kettenstrebenschutz mach ich immer aus Altschläuchen. Wenn man den Schlauch der Länge nach halbiert und dann wie ein RR-Lenkerband wickelt ist das meiner Erfahrung nach immer noch der funktionalste Schutz. "Form follows Function"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (22. Juli 2009)

so weitere Teile vom Froggy auf der Waage:

bei mir wiegt die 400er Stütze mit Sattel schon weniger als hier die Stütze einzeln 





Der Sattel, zum sitzen finde ich nciht geeignet, da ist ein SLR wesentlich besser geeignet




Formula 200er Scheibe, beide haben gleich viel gewogen, deshalb nur eine


----------



## Nicolai1973 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe ein Froggy 718 mit der Fox 36 in 1.5 - 1 1/8.
Kurze Frage - Würde mir anstatt der 160mm Fox eine Rock Shox Totem Solo Air einbauen.
Habe jetzt eine in 1.5 angeboten bekommen - Aber wie bekomme ich die dann in das Froggy rein? Gut anderer Vorbau klar - aber wie funzt das mit dem STeuersatz oben? Gehts das überhaupt oder passt nur 1.5 - 1 1/8?
WEr hat das schon mal umgebaut und ERfahrungen?
Thanx !
VG
ANdreas


----------



## maxl111 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

den verbauten Steuersatz vorsichtig "herausschlagen", einen neuen passenden Steuersatz für 1 1/2 Zoll kaufen und vorsichtig einbauen.

Ich würde mir aber gut überlegen, 1 1/2 Zoll zu verbauen, Steuersatz und Vorbau sind recht schwer zu bekommen und nicht gerade leicht.

sg Hannes


----------



## LC4Fun (22. Juli 2009)

flyboy4183 schrieb:


> ...und vielen werden die 2010er Designs gefallen...mir leider nicht...



Hi,

mir gefallen sie zum Glück auch nicht - wie hätte ich meiner Frau nur erklären sollen, dass mein im Januar gekauftes Zesty jetzt ersetzt werden muß 

"ach Schatz, da war ein Lackplatzer am Unterrohr, und ich wollte halt wirklich kein Risiko eingehen..."

LG,
Holger...


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Juli 2009)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Danke Uwe, hatte ich nicht gemerkt. Dann mach ichs jetzt so:
> 
> @Papa: Kann man den Kettenstrebenschutz auch bei "alten" Zesties nachrüsten?



Ich habe schon welche bestellt, aber man konnte mit noch kein genaues Lieferdatum sagen. Morgen bin ich schlauer und poste das Ergebnis hier.


----------



## Janne4ever (22. Juli 2009)

Sind die neuen Froggys eigntlich auch schon angekommen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Juli 2009)

Morgen solls da sein. Bilder folgen sofort...mach ich doch immer


----------



## Janne4ever (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juli 2009)

Nicolai1973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ein Froggy 718 mit der Fox 36 in 1.5 - 1 1/8.
> Kurze Frage - Würde mir anstatt der 160mm Fox eine Rock Shox Totem Solo Air einbauen.
> Habe jetzt eine in 1.5 angeboten bekommen - Aber wie bekomme ich die dann in das Froggy rein? Gut anderer Vorbau klar - aber wie funzt das mit dem STeuersatz oben? Gehts das überhaupt oder passt nur 1.5 - 1 1/8?
> ...


Ich fahr das 718 mit Totem Solo Air 1.5 . Gabel passt hervorragend zum 718. Das Steuerrohr ist oben und unten für 1.5 ausgelegt. Musst halt mindestens oben ein anderes Lager haben.
Ich würde aber ernsthaft über eine Coil nachdenken. Die geht noch mal besser und macht weniger Probs.
Mit 160 mm Gabeln ist der Rest vom Bike etwas unterfordert.



maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den verbauten Steuersatz vorsichtig "herausschlagen", einen neuen passenden Steuersatz für 1 1/2 Zoll kaufen und vorsichtig einbauen.
> 
> ...


Alle guten Hersteller bieten inzwischen 1.5 Steursätze an. Einbau würde ich nicht ohne Eipresswerkzeug machen. Je grösser der Durchmesser, desdo eher neigen die Dinger zum verkanten. Also ab zum Händler deines Vertrauens.
Wer eine Totem statt einer 36er Fox einbaut, dem sind die paar Gramm mehr am Steuersatz Schnuppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai1973 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
danke für das Feedback. Was für Probleme gibt es den mit der Solo Air? Die Coil ist halt mit Feder. Dann hätte ich hinten einen Fox Luftdämpfer und vorne Feder.. Mh...

VG
Andreas



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich fahr das 718 mit Totem Solo Air 1.5 . Gabel passt hervorragend zum 718. Das Steuerrohr ist oben und unten für 1.5 ausgelegt. Musst halt mindestens oben ein anderes Lager haben.
> Ich würde aber ernsthaft über eine Coil nachdenken. Die geht noch mal besser und macht weniger Probs.
> Mit 160 mm Gabeln ist der Rest vom Bike etwas unterfordert.
> 
> ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mich noch über ein Bild vom neuen Pro Race 200 freuen


----------



## maxl111 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

also ich fahre im Froggy hinten DHX 5.0 Air und vorne MZ 66 RC3, also Stahlfeder. Bin vohrher MZ 888 ATA, also Luftfeder gefahren und muss sagen die Stahlfeder passt eher besser zum Hinterbau.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre die 2010er MZ 66 RC3 mit Titanfeder und nur 2400 Gramm. Preis wird wahrscheinlich um 1000,-  liegen, aber das kostet Bos und Totem ja auch.

sg Hannes


----------



## petzl (23. Juli 2009)

Nicolai1973 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> danke für das Feedback. Was für Probleme gibt es den mit der Solo Air? Die Coil ist halt mit Feder. Dann hätte ich hinten einen Fox Luftdämpfer und vorne Feder.. Mh...
> 
> VG
> Andreas



Würde Dir auch die Totem Coil empfehlen. Ich fahre die Gabel an meinem Frosch und bin super zufrieden. Hinterbau und Gabel harmonieren sehr gut. Vorne Feder, hinten Luft ist eh unproblematisch. Andersherum fahren sich div. Bikes oft ziemlich bescheuert. 

Die Coil spricht besser an als die SoloAir. Wenn die SoloAir richtig geschmiert ist, dann läuft sie aber auch ganz gut. Nach einiger Zeit fällt sie aber zur Coil deutlich ab. Die Coil ist in der zweiten Federwegshälfte deutlich progressiver und taucht beim Anbremsen weniger weg. Die SoloAir ist nicht schlecht, aber die Coil ist besser. Die 200g Mehrgewicht sind gut investiert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juli 2009)

@Nicolai: Zur Totem Coil/Solo Air ist somit schon alles gesagt. ich hatte mich für die Solo Air entschieden, da ich im alten Bike mit der Lyrik je nach Gelände die Luftdruck angepasst habe. Das mach ich bei der Totem gar nicht mehr. 
Da momentan aber so und so kaum noch was an grossen Gabeln zu bekommen ist würde ich wirklich mal Abwarten was die Firmen zur Eurobike rauslassen.


----------



## Asha'man (23. Juli 2009)

Noch eine Stimme für die Totem Coil.  Der Vorteil der Air ist das geringere Gewicht. Das Anpassen an verschiedene Gegebenheiten des Luftdrucks vermisse ich kein Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

Froggy 318 Modell 2010 in 43 cm. VK 2399,-


----------



## MiLi (23. Juli 2009)

mein Froggy ist schöner


----------



## L0cke (23. Juli 2009)

der neue designer gehört geschlagen


----------



## Asha'man (23. Juli 2009)

Gut, dass ich mein '09er Froggy schon habe.  Nur die Lackquali ist ein Wehrmutstropfen, aber ein Freerider leidet halt schneller. Das Zesty sieht dagegen noch aus, wie neu (auch vor dem Rahmentausch... ).

Den neuen Designer können die meinetwegen gleich wieder tauschen.


----------



## petzl (23. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen wie es in echt aussieht. Auf den Bildern gefällt es mir auch nicht besonders.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällts auf den Bildern. Wobei weiß halt nicht so die Freerider-Farbe ist *g*
Ich finde es außerdem toll, dass LP wohl nun fast ausschließlich auf die Continental Premium Reifen aus Deutschland setzt.


----------



## phenologist (23. Juli 2009)

Also mich begeistert das neue (Zesty)-Design auch nicht, werd mein 09er weiter lieb haben. Wie ich mich aber kenne wird mir das Design im Laufe der Zeit immer besser gefallen - so funktionier ich eben...

gruß
phenologist


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

So funktionieren wir alle...Das Gewohnte muss erst mal vom Neuen übertrumpft werden...


----------



## mkernbach (23. Juli 2009)

Hab mir gerade den neuen Frosch im Laden angeschaut.. Sieht dort defintiv geiler als auf den Bildern aus. Der Rahmen ist nicht so extrem weiß wie auf den Bildern, eher in die Richtung "smoke-white"


----------



## Janne4ever (23. Juli 2009)

^was sind das für bremsen auf dem Groggy 318, neue Formula Oros?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

Formula RX 200 mm.


----------



## hopfer (23. Juli 2009)

gefählt mir jetzt auch nicht so gut.
@papa kannst du Fotos von den Fröschen machen?

Sind auf jeden fall Formula Bremsen.


----------



## abstrus (23. Juli 2009)

@papa
ist die UVP nicht 2299â¬?, also 100â¬ unter deiner......


----------



## maxl111 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

@papa: Danke, schön wie du das schaffst, uns verrückten Bikern die Freude zu nehmen!

Jetzt habe ich mein Froggy 318 erst 4 Wochen und schon tuts mir ein wenig leid, nicht länger gewartet zu haben. Die Farbe des neuen 318er ist a Wahnsinn!!!

Und die ersten Formula Radial Bremsen scheinen auch einen guten Eindruck zu machen, werden von der Bremsleistung her wahrscheinlich die Oros in den Schatten stellen.

Danke Papa für die aktuellen Photos!!


lg Hannes


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Juli 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> der neue designer gehört geschlagen



Naa, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.  Netter Prügel für den Park, auch der Preis scheint nicht schlecht zu sein!?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2009)

Es ist so weiß ....


----------



## avid49 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,habe heute nach 5 Monaten festgestellt,das beim Spicy 316 die Vorderradnabe bez.Hülse Spiel hat.Mein Händler hat mir gesagt,das wäre normal.....!Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?Was sagt Papa dazu!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

abstrus schrieb:


> @papa
> ist die UVP nicht 2299?, also 100 unter deiner......



Die 2010er Modelle kosten jetzt  2399,-. Die 318 sind übrigens über ein halbes Kilo leichter als 2009.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist so weiß ....



Das kommt aber nur so rüber. Die Sonne hat heute Mittag mächtig geknallt. Das Froggy 318 ist grau / dunkelgrau. Es liegen auch wieder Farbfläschchen bei. Zwei verschieden Grautöne. Ich finde das Design sehr schön. Auch wenn Frösche eigentlich eher grün als grau sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,habe heute nach 5 Monaten festgestellt,das beim Spicy 316 die Vorderradnabe bez.Hülse Spiel hat.Mein Händler hat mir gesagt,das wäre normal.....!Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?Was sagt Papa dazu!!



Hast du seitliches Spiel im gesammten Vorderrad? Oder nur, wenn das VR ausgebaut ist?


----------



## lugggas (23. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die 2010er Modelle kosten jetzt â¬ 2399,-. Die 318 sind Ã¼brigens Ã¼ber ein halbes Kilo leichter als 2009.



Die Hussefelt Kurbel war ja auch sackschwer. Die HTII da sollte ja nicht allzu schwer sein. Ansonsten wurde nicht recht viel geÃ¤ndert, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

Nicht wirklich. Da steckt jetzt ein FSA Steuersatz drin. Große Dinge haben sich nicht geändert.Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Was will mann da denn auch ändern, ohne dass man das Preisgefüge total zerreisst? Da draussen gibts im Moment nicht allzuviele bikes die mit dem 318 mithalten können. Die einen haben tolle Teile aber nen miesen Rahmen. Andere haben auch gute Rahmen, aber supermiese Teile. Insgesammt schwimmt das Froggy immer noch ganz oben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> mein Froggy ist schöner



Nein, Mann! Meins ist schöner!


----------



## t. eschknecht (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Ihr,

auch bei uns sind die neuen 2010er Boliden lieferbar und zu bestellen. Einfach kurze E-Mail oder PM wenn ihr Fragen habt.

Infos über uns gibt es hier > www.npur.de
E-Mail > [email protected]

Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz für diverse LPs sind bei uns ständig am Lager, 10 EUR + Versand.

ride together, rock together!


----------



## MaSt (24. Juli 2009)

@Freizeit-biker und alle anderen die sich auskennen: Ich suche ebenfalls einen semi integrierten Steuersatz für mein Froggy 518 um eine Totem mit 1,5" Schaft zu verbauen.

Ich kann jedoch bei den einschlägigen Händlern nichts finden - es gibt nur Steuersätze mit Reduzierung oder für Taper-Schaft.

Welche Steuersätze habt Ihr den verwendet und woher habt Ihr die?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Juli 2009)

MaSt schrieb:


> @Freizeit-biker und alle anderen die sich auskennen: Ich suche ebenfalls einen semi integrierten Steuersatz fÃ¼r mein Froggy 518 um eine Totem mit 1,5" Schaft zu verbauen.
> 
> Ich kann jedoch bei den einschlÃ¤gigen HÃ¤ndlern nichts finden - es gibt nur SteuersÃ¤tze mit Reduzierung oder fÃ¼r Taper-Schaft.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin, 
1.5 SchÃ¤fte mit Semiintegriertem Lenkkopflager kannst du nur im Litville 901 verbauen. (Es gibt auch nur den Syntace Superspin 1,5 extra fÃ¼r das LV 901). Die Steuerrohre nach 1.5 Standart haben 40 mm Innendurchmesser. Das 1,5 Gabelschaftrohr 30 mm. Auf 5 mm Spalt bekommst Du kein Lager konstruiert, was da rein passt. Die Lager mÃ¼ssen Ã¼ber und unter dem Steuerrohr angeordnet werden. Kannst Du dir bei ACROS in der Technischen Zeichnung anschauen. da wird es verstÃ¤ndlich.

Du musst also mit normalen 1.5-AHEAD SteuersÃ¤tzen leben. ich hab einen ACROS AH15 verbaut. Den hab ich sogar in GrÃ¼n eloxiert erhalten. Wie Andy den beschafft hat bleibt sein Geheimnis.

Ansonsten wird es mit 1.5 so und so etwas mager. Chris King und Reset zu den abnomal hohen Preisen. FSA hat den ORBITER EXTREME PRO 1,5 HEADSET im Programm. Kostet so 90 â¬. Der ACROS kostet so um die 100 â¬.


----------



## Beckinio (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo...ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Zesty 514. Ich bin jetzt ca. 1500km gefahren und habe es zur Inspektion gebracht. Ein Punkt war, dass wenn ich die Hinterradbremse ziehe und ich das Rad nach vorne und hinten versuche zu bewege, ich an der hinteren Achse ein Spiel feststelle. 
Das Rad läßt sich trotz gezogener Bremse ca. 1-2cm nach vorne und nach hinten bewegen. Mein Schrauber sagte mir, dass ist normal und es hat irgendwas mit einem Narbenkranz zu tun wo Spiel drin ist. Nach der Inspektion teilte er mir mit, dass er da was angezogen hat, aber es nicht ganz weg ist. Das sei aber normal. Kann mir da jemand helfen und mir meine Bedenken nehmen. Vielleicht Du PAPA?!


----------



## Bonsai24 (24. Juli 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo...ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Zesty 514. Ich bin jetzt ca. 1500km gefahren und habe es zur Inspektion gebracht. Ein Punkt war, dass wenn ich die Hinterradbremse ziehe und ich das Rad nach vorne und hinten versuche zu bewege, ich an der hinteren Achse ein Spiel feststelle.
> Das Rad läßt sich trotz gezogener Bremse ca. 1-2cm nach vorne und nach hinten bewegen. Mein Schrauber sagte mir, dass ist normal und es hat irgendwas mit einem Narbenkranz zu tun wo Spiel drin ist. Nach der Inspektion teilte er mir mit, dass er da was angezogen hat, aber es nicht ganz weg ist. Das sei aber normal. Kann mir da jemand helfen und mir meine Bedenken nehmen. Vielleicht Du PAPA?!


Das gleiche hab ich an meinem 514 auch, bin ziemlich erschrocken als ich das bemerkt habe. Scheint aber tatsächlich üblich zu sein. Papa hat bestimmt die passende Erklärung dafür.

Gruss


----------



## capix (24. Juli 2009)

Das liegt an der Centerlockbefestigung der Bremsscheibe zur Nabe hin.
Das Spiel hat meine Nabe auch. Sei aber "normal" und soll die Funktion nicht stören. Mich stört es jetzt einfach nicht mehr.

Man kann die Centerlockbefestigung wohl mit der Nabe verkleben, macht aber den Scheibenwechsel nicht einfacher.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo...ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Zesty 514. Ich bin jetzt ca. 1500km gefahren und habe es zur Inspektion gebracht. Ein Punkt war, dass wenn ich die Hinterradbremse ziehe und ich das Rad nach vorne und hinten versuche zu bewege, ich an der hinteren Achse ein Spiel feststelle.
> Das Rad läßt sich trotz gezogener Bremse ca. 1-2cm nach vorne und nach hinten bewegen. Mein Schrauber sagte mir, dass ist normal und es hat irgendwas mit einem Narbenkranz zu tun wo Spiel drin ist. Nach der Inspektion teilte er mir mit, dass er da was angezogen hat, aber es nicht ganz weg ist. Das sei aber normal. Kann mir da jemand helfen und mir meine Bedenken nehmen. Vielleicht Du PAPA?!



Der Centerlock sollte die Scheibe auch ohne Kleber fest im Griff haben.
Wenn du die Bremse hinten angezogen hast, kannst du gar kein Spiel feststellen. Es sei denn, es ist ein seitliches Spiel. In vielen Fällen sind es aber schlicht und ergreifend die Beläge in der Bremse, die in dieser Art ja eigentlich auch gar nicht beansprucht werde, sprich sich während des normalen Fahreinsatzes auch gar nicht nach hinten bewegen (es sei denn, du machst backwheelhops und solche Späße...)
Sollten es NICHT die Beläge sein, dann hat der Freilaufkörper (oder auch bei manchen Schraubern "Rotor" genannt) einen weg. Die kann man einzeln bekommen. 
Wie dem auch sei: SO viel Spiel ist definitiv nicht ok. Und schon gar nicht normal.


----------



## MaSt (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Danke erstmal für deine Erklärung. Jetzt bleibt für den Laien wie mich natürlich eine Frage offen:

Kann ich den in das Steuerrohr vom Froggy einen Ahead-Steuersatz überhaupt einbauen?? Gut, scheinbar geht es, Du hast es ja gemacht. 

Aber mir ist/war nicht klar, dass die untereinander austauschbar sind...

Ist vielleicht auch für andere interessant...

Danke!
Martin


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

MaSt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> vielen Danke erstmal für deine Erklärung. Jetzt bleibt für den Laien wie mich natürlich eine Frage offen:
> 
> ...



Klar geht das 
ich hab aber den Verlauf dieser Diskussion verpasst. Was für ne Gabel hast du?


----------



## Beckinio (24. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Centerlock sollte die Scheibe auch ohne Kleber fest im Griff haben.
> Wenn du die Bremse hinten angezogen hast, kannst du gar kein Spiel feststellen. Es sei denn, es ist ein seitliches Spiel. In vielen Fällen sind es aber schlicht und ergreifend die Beläge in der Bremse, die in dieser Art ja eigentlich auch gar nicht beansprucht werde, sprich sich während des normalen Fahreinsatzes auch gar nicht nach hinten bewegen (es sei denn, du machst backwheelhops und solche Späße...)
> Sollten es NICHT die Beläge sein, dann hat der Freilaufkörper (oder auch bei manchen Schraubern "Rotor" genannt) einen weg. Die kann man einzeln bekommen.
> Wie dem auch sei: SO viel Spiel ist definitiv nicht ok. Und schon gar nicht normal.



Danke für Deine Information.Ich werde heute genauer nachschauen ob es eher die Beläge sind welche nacht hinten verschoben werden. Aber dann müßte es doch auch bei der vorderen Bremse der Fall sein, oder? Tja...ich habe es jo schonmal gesagt, aber leider ist Bielefeld zu weit weg von Remscheid um mal eben vorbei zu kommen.Blöd....Ich halte Euch/Dich mal auf dem Laufenden bzgl. diesen Problems.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Information.Ich werde heute genauer nachschauen ob es eher die Beläge sind welche nacht hinten verschoben werden. Aber dann müßte es doch auch bei der vorderen Bremse der Fall sein, oder? Tja...ich habe es jo schonmal gesagt, aber leider ist Bielefeld zu weit weg von Remscheid um mal eben vorbei zu kommen.Blöd....Ich halte Euch/Dich mal auf dem Laufenden bzgl. diesen Problems.



Ne Ferndiagnose ist so ähnlich wie Handauflegen am Fernseher. Das klappt meistens nicht sooo oft...
Probiers erst mal mit der angezogenen VR Bremse. Und dann hinten. Check mal den Steusrsatz. Check auch mal, wie viel Schlupf du in der Kurbel hast, bis sie wieder einen Widerstand hat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

So. Jetzt noch ein bischen Kleinkram. LP lassen fürs nächste Jahr von Formula die Kappen für die Bremssattelbohrungen im passenden Farbton eloxieren 
Zesty 214





Zesty 314 (Nein, das ist NICHT das gleiche Rad...)




Froggy 318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Juli 2009)

Danke papa! dann sehe ich auch gleich was von der Bremse.

Es ging um eine Totem 1.5


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Und weils gestern so farbfalsch gekommen ist: Hier nochmal das Froggy in der Werkstatt ohen Sonneneinstrahlung...


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder! 
Wie muss man denn die Formula RX einordnen- ist das ein Nachfolger der Oro?


----------



## Beckinio (24. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ne Ferndiagnose ist so ähnlich wie Handauflegen am Fernseher. Das klappt meistens nicht sooo oft...
> Probiers erst mal mit der angezogenen VR Bremse. Und dann hinten. Check mal den Steusrsatz. Check auch mal, wie viel Schlupf du in der Kurbel hast, bis sie wieder einen Widerstand hat.



OK...werde ich mal machen. Ich glaube am besten ist, wenn ich Dich heute nachmittag mal anrufe. Ich weiß....Verdiagnosen sind immer schlecht. Ist das ok?!


----------



## All-Maikl (24. Juli 2009)

Also, ich finde den Frosch geil.
Eine silberne Totem würde bestimmt heftig gut aussehen an ihm.

@papa
kannst Du auch mal die Ausstattungsliste posten?
wann kommt das 518? Farbe schon bekannt?
Sehe ich´s richtig das das 718 die Hammerschmitd-Version bleibt und das 918 das Framekit?
Hat die Lackieurng dieses mal eine anderes Werk gemacht?

Find´s wirklich richtig gut. Die wiederholenden und auslaufenden LP Decalls an den Rohren sind very nice.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Danke papa! dann sehe ich auch gleich was von der Bremse.
> 
> Es ging um eine Totem 1.5



da gibts reichlich von FSA (geht so...) und Reset!

kannst gerne mal eben anrufen, wenn du einen bestimmten haben möchtest. oft geht auch was mit Farbe!


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Also, ich finde den Frosch geil.
> Eine silberne Totem würde bestimmt heftig gut aussehen an ihm.
> 
> @papa
> ...



Ich hab noch keine Liste und heute brennt hier wirklich die Erde...ich versuch heute abend mal eine zu machen. Im Großen und Ganzen hat sich zu 2009 nix geändert.
Farbe fürs 518 hab ich vergessen...
718 bleibt Hammerschmidt und 918 ist das Framekit. Allerdings sind die Franzosen immer für eine Überraschung gut. Kann ganz gut sein, dass auf der Messe auf einmal irgendeine Sonderversion steht...
Der designer ist neu. Ob die Lackiererei auch eine andere ist, kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Janne4ever (24. Juli 2009)

auf den Bilder sieht das Froggy richtig gut aus, bei den ersten hatte ich mich erst gefragt ob es SW Bilder sind.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, das lag an der Sonne. Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt besser rüberkommt. Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen einen indirekten Blitz, dann ist das nicht mehr so gloomy auf den Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (24. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hast du seitliches Spiel im gesammten Vorderrad? Oder nur, wenn das VR ausgebaut ist?



Hallo,im gesammten Vorderrad...man kann aber auch  bei ausbautem Zustand die Hüse für die Steckachse bewegen!!Mein Händler hat ein neues Vorderrad aus einem neuem Spicy eingebaut und das gleiche Problem ist da.Welche Nabe steckt da überhaupt drin?

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!!


----------



## Bruzzel (24. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Sorry, wenn das auf den vorangehenden 144 Seiten schonmal gesagt wurde, aber wie ist das maximale Fahrergewicht für die verschiedenen LP Bikes?

Da ich das Ganze hier nur flüchtig verfolge hab ich was von 100kg für Zesty und Pro-Race gelesen. Trifft das auch auf die anderen Modelle zu?

Gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hallo,im gesammten Vorderrad...man kann aber auch  bei ausbautem Zustand die Hüse für die Steckachse bewegen!!Mein Händler hat ein neues Vorderrad aus einem neuem Spicy eingebaut und das gleiche Problem ist da.Welche Nabe steckt da überhaupt drin?
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!!



Die innere Hülse ist eigentlich nur eine Art Abstandhalter für die lager. Die soll eigentlich gar nichts halten. Die Lager müssen efst sitzen. Hast du Spiel in Fahrtrichtung oder seitlich?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juli 2009)

Bruzzel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, wenn das auf den vorangehenden 144 Seiten schonmal gesagt wurde, aber wie ist das maximale Fahrergewicht für die verschiedenen LP Bikes?
> 
> ...



Ich meine ja, das Pro Race zumindest ist auf 100kg Systemgewicht ausgelegt (also Radl+Fahrer+Zuladung). Aber Papa weiß das sicher genauer


----------



## avid49 (24. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die innere Hülse ist eigentlich nur eine Art Abstandhalter für die lager. Die soll eigentlich gar nichts halten. Die Lager müssen efst sitzen. Hast du Spiel in Fahrtrichtung oder seitlich?



Wenn ich den Lenker festhalte,kann ich mit der anderen Hand das Vorderrad hin und her bewegen,also seitlich.Die Gabel liegt doch auf der Hülse und wenn diese Spiel hat,muss sich doch zwangsläufig das Vorderrad bewegen.Ich habe nochmal nachgesehen,die Hülse mit dem Vorderrad bewegt sich(eingebaut).Danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin hier noch nicht solange dabei,habe immer nur Specialized gefahren.Finde aber super wie du dich hier einbringst.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich meine ja, das Pro Race zumindest ist auf 100kg Systemgewicht ausgelegt (also Radl+Fahrer+Zuladung). Aber Papa weiß das sicher genauer



Mit blanker Flöte hundert kilo...oder 0,1 Tonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (25. Juli 2009)

Sattelrohr durchmesser beim Froggy ist doch 31,6 ? ist das richtig?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Juli 2009)

Jupp!


----------



## Sput (25. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott sieht das Froggy 318 geil aus...Das wird wohl mein Bike 2010
Hat sich da noch was verändert an der Ausstattung oder weesshalb kostet es jetzt 100 Euro mehr? Danke!


----------



## Anbipa (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Mal was in eigener Sache habe auch noch div. Bikes
Froggy 318 und 518 Gr M 2009
Spicy 316 M und 516 L
Zesty 514 M und L
Zu Super Preisen.
Anfrage lohnt sich


----------



## Janne4ever (25. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand von den jenigen, die ein Froggy mir Totem(ohnr U-turn) fahren, sagen wie das Bike bergauf geht? vermisst ihr eien Tarvelfunktion?


----------



## All-Maikl (25. Juli 2009)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal was in eigener Sache habe auch noch div. Bikes
> Froggy 318 und 518 Gr M 2009.....



Wie hast Du das denn geschafft? Die Froggys gibt´s doch eigentlich nur in S und L !?
Wenn Du glaubhaft versichern kannst das Du welche in M hast, rennen Dir bestimmt bald paar Leutz hier die Hütte ein.


----------



## L0cke (25. Juli 2009)

mhh, also ich finde das bike mit meinen 186cm in s nicht zu klein, da ist ein bighit3 in m kompackter, und das sx-trail in der größten größe auch

@Janne4ever, ich bins in port du soleil gefahren, der M. hat eine in seinem rahmen (größe L) und ich muss sagen macht eigentlich nichts aus, selber war ich mit einem froggy in S und domain dort unterwegs, habs bei mir auch nicht vermisst(mussten unter anderem 3km bis zu unserem haus den Berg hochfahren),  mal schaun wie es hier daheim sich schlägt ohne absenkbare gabel, werds mal die tage an einer rampe mit 18% testen.


----------



## maxl111 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

@Janne:

Habe zwar keine Totem aber dafür eine MZ 66 RC3 mit 18 cm Federweg.
Geht bergauf tadellos, was ich allerdings mache ist die Zugstufe immer voll zu damit das Teil nicht mehr wipt. Geht sehr gut. Im schlimmsten Fall kann man ja mit einem Gurt die Gabel auch um 5 - 8 cm einfedern.

sg Hannes


----------



## runterwetzer (25. Juli 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Lenker festhalte,kann ich mit der anderen Hand das Vorderrad hin und her bewegen,also seitlich.Die Gabel liegt doch auf der Hülse und wenn diese Spiel hat,muss sich doch zwangsläufig das Vorderrad bewegen.Ich habe nochmal nachgesehen,die Hülse mit dem Vorderrad bewegt sich(eingebaut).Danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort.
> Bin hier noch nicht solange dabei,habe immer nur Specialized gefahren.Finde aber super wie du dich hier einbringst.....



Genau so ist das auch bei meinem Froggy - egal ob eine Hope oder die original LP Nabe drin steckt. Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das an der 36er Van. Wenn man naemlich die Steckachse reindreht, den Schnellspanner auf der Gewindeseite schliesst, die Gabelholme in Querrichtung zusammendrueckt und dann erst den zweiten Schnellspanner zuklappt ist das Seitenspiel weg.
Ich finde das aber nicht besonders gluecklich denn mit nur zwei Haenden ist das schon recht frickelig (oder man legt das Bike dabei auf die Seite) und ausserdem steht dann die Gabel leicht unter Spannung.

Salute
runterwetzer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Juli 2009)

Ich Fahr das Froggy mit totem Solo Air. Wenns länger bergauf geht (mehrerere  Hm) dann travel ich die Gabel mit einem Gurt auf  120 mm runter. Funzt sehr gut. Kurze Anstiegen gehen auch mit 180 mm gut. Möchte 180 mm nicht missen. 160 mm (Lyrik/36er Vox) können m. M. nach  mit dem Rest vom Bike nicht mit mithalten. Ich würde mit heute nur eien Coil aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (25. Juli 2009)

bin am überlegen von meinem zesty 314 '08 auf ein spicy 916 '09 zu wechseln. 
sehe derzeit keinerlei nachteile, abgesehen vom geldfaktor.

beispielsweise kann ich die talas auf 100 / 130 / 160 traveln, beim zesty ist 140 fix. 
das spicy wiegt ca. 1,3kg weniger als das zesty.. 

aufgabengebiete: transalp bis zu ruppigen s2 trails und evtl freeride strecken in parks

fällt jemanden ein sinnvolles argument gegen das upgrade ein?

*narg*


----------



## All-Maikl (25. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> bin am überlegen von meinem zesty 314 '08 auf ein spicy 916 '09 zu wechseln.
> sehe derzeit keinerlei nachteile, abgesehen vom geldfaktor.
> .......
> fällt jemanden ein sinnvolles argument gegen das upgrade ein?
> *narg*



Mach das, meine Freundin fährt das Spicy auch mit der 160mm Talas und kann alles fahren. Touren, Trails, Bikeparkstrecken.
Das plus an Federweg macht alles recht kompfortabel und machbar für Sie.
Sogar die BikeAttack Strecke in Lenzerheide hat Sie gemeistert.
Ist ein tolles Bike.


----------



## mkernbach (25. Juli 2009)

bin halt skeptisch.. ob das spicy wirklich die eierlegende wollmilchsau ist..
fahrbar in parks, touren, trails,bergauf top.. 
irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht, abgesehen von den vielen euronen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Juli 2009)

@Papa: weißt Du schon die Ausstattungsmerkmale zum Pro Race 200 und hast evtl. auch ein Bilchen? 
Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> @Papa: weißt Du schon die Ausstattungsmerkmale zum Pro Race 200 und hast evtl. auch ein Bilchen?
> Danke



Ausstattungsmerkmale hab ich noch nicht und das gerenderte Bild nützt nix. Nächste Woche kommen nochmal 6 neue bikes bei uns an und ich knipps mal wieder alle ab


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Juli 2009)

@papa:
Hast du die Formula RX schon getestet?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> @papa:
> Hast du die Formula RX schon getestet?



Gefahren hab ich sie noch nicht. Dafür ist sie zu neu. Ist aber eine sehr schön gemachte Bremse, die mit ihren eloxierten Bohrungskappen (hab ich hier irgendwo gepostet) sehr an die ONE erinnert. Neue Scheiben gibts auch.


----------



## hopfer (26. Juli 2009)

ich bin heute mit Foto auf der Bike expo und werde dann hier zu den neuen Bremsen einen Kleinen Bericht verfassen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Juli 2009)

Super, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2009)

Die normalen Rx Bremsen werden dort bestimmt zu sehen sein, aber Lapierre stellen dort nicht aus. Sehr warscheinlich sehen die Serienbremsen anders aus, als die von LP, die spezielle Farben bekommen.Die Technik wird wohl gleich sein.


----------



## hopfer (26. Juli 2009)

Hier wie versprochen der Bericht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6170547#post6170547


----------



## tob07 (26. Juli 2009)

Super, Danke!!
Hatte mich auch schon gefragt was wohl die neuen Formula RX bringen, gefallen mir eigentlich echt gut die Neuen!! Un das Rot würde auch schön zum Zesty passen


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch schon so verbaut. Ein paar Seiten zurück hab ich davon Bilder gepostet. der Eloxfarbton passt genau.


----------



## tob07 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß, hab die Bilder auch gesehn sind echt super!! Habe aber ja das 08er Zesty, deshalb meine ich würden die neuen Formula Rx sich echt gut an meinem machen


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2009)

tob07 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab die Bilder auch gesehn sind echt super!! Habe aber ja das 08er Zesty, deshalb meine ich würden die neuen Formula Rx sich echt gut an meinem machen



das stimmt wohl. weiss/rot passt da ja pefekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (26. Juli 2009)

hat jemand schon kevlar belage im Oro gefahren? 

wie diese hier:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=226


----------



## hopfer (26. Juli 2009)

@Mili
was hat eigentlich Lapierre zu den Lack Schäden gesagt?


----------



## MiLi (26. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Mili
> was hat eigentlich Lapierre zu den Lack Schäden gesagt?



habe gar keine antwort gekriegt. so schlimm war aber unser lack auch nicht


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2009)

Viele bei uns im shop haben auch wegen der Lackqualität gefragt, aber wirklich Probleme hatte da keiner. Ich denke, dass das vereinzelte Fälle sind, die so in ihrer Häufigkeit bei jeder Marke auftauchen. So ein paar Firmen hab ich in den letzten Jahren ja nun auch erlebt und da verhielt sich das, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, ungefähr genau so. LP packen sogar Lackstifte mit zu den Rädern. Das machen wirklich nicht viele...


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2009)

und dann noch so kulant zusein wenn der Lack echt gelitten hat, find ich top 

hoffe ich bekomme auch bald eins


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Juli 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> habe gar keine antwort gekriegt. so schlimm war aber unser lack auch nicht


----------



## Janne4ever (27. Juli 2009)

Froggy ist bestellt, bin schon gespannt.


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab gestern feststellen müssen, das an meinem 316er Spicy die Kurbel nicht frei läuft. Das Hinterrad dreht sich einwandfrei, wenn man jedoch die Kurbel rückwärts dreht, denn merkt man einen deutlichen Widerstand, das gleiche tritt natürlich auch ein wenn man sie vorwärts dreht, nur dabei merkt man es nich ganz so stark. Man kann mit dem Rad fahren, aber mich beunruhigt es doch schon ein bisschen. Hab die Sufu benutzt aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Was könnte kaputt sein und kann ich erstmal so weiterfahren?
Ich hoffe Ihr wisst Rat 

Gruß Max


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi 2 x maxx,

könnte das hier sein






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Press-Fit Lager laufen aber auch nicht so "frei".


----------



## Anbipa (28. Juli 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das denn geschafft? Die Froggys gibt´s doch eigentlich nur in S und L !?
> Wenn Du glaubhaft versichern kannst das Du welche in M hast, rennen Dir bestimmt bald paar Leutz hier die Hütte ein.





Sorry mein Fehler, 
bei sind S also 43cm 
L habe ich das 718 mit Hammerschmidt.
habe noch ein 316 in S 
316 in M ist leider weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Juli 2009)

@ Rebell 78: Danke für die schnelle Antowort aber das ist nicht die Ursache.

Der Widerstand ist nicht sehr stark, man hört auch keine Schleifgeräusche oder ähnliches. Aber ich weiß ganz sicher dass es am Anfang nicht da war.

Nochmal danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## mkernbach (28. Juli 2009)

Braucht wer nen Zesty 314 '08 dieses Jahr im Juni gekauft. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=200837


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juli 2009)

Kurze Specs fÃ¼r die DH Fraktion...

DH-720 :  VK Preis  â¬3599,-

Rahmen :  Alu SL  FPS2  Plattform 200mm  Federweg ,  Farbe Rot und Weiss ,  DÃ¤mpfer :  Fox DHX RC2 (241x76),  Gabel : Rock Shox BOXXER RACE CL,  LaufrÃ¤der : speziel fÃ¼r Lapierre aufgebaut ( Nabe LP+ Felge Alex FR32),  Schaltwerk und Schalthebel  :  Sram X9,  KettenfÃ¼hrung : speziel E13 LG1,  Innenlager : FSA Gravity Moto X,  Bremse  Formula RX 200/200,  Vorderbau und Lenker : Syncros FR,  Sattel : Syncros FL

DH-920 :  VK Preis  â¬5499,-

Rahmen :  Alu  FPS2  Plattform,  Farbe : Blau/Weiss,  Gabel :  Fox RC 40,  DÃ¤mpfer :  Fox DHX RC4 241,  Schaltwerl Shimano Saint Shadow,  Tretlager :  Shimano Saint 38,  Komponente :  Sycros FR,  Sattel :  Syncros FL,  SattelstÃ¼tze :  Thompson,  Bremse :  Formula The One Factory


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juli 2009)

Und die specs fÃ¼r die XC Fraktion:

X-Control Race 500 :  VK Preis  â¬ 2499,-

Neuer Rahmen  Alu FPS2 , Farbe : Rot,  Schaltgruppe  Shimano XT,  LaufrÃ¤der XT,  Breme : neue Formula RX (spezielle Farbe fÃ¼r Lapierre),  DÃ¤mpfer Fox Float R,  Gabel : neue Fox 32 FRL Fit,  Reifen Hutchinson Python,  Sattel : LP by San Marco,  Komponente :  LP Pro Light

X-Control 310 :  VK Preis  â¬1999,-

Rahmen : neue  Alu FPS2 , Farbe : Titanium,  Gabel : neue FRL 120 OB,  LaufrÃ¤der :  Mavic Cross Ride,  Schaltwerk : Shimano XT Shadow,  Innenlager : Shimano SLX,  Reifen : Continental Race King 2.2

X-Control 310 Lady :  VK Preis â¬1999,-

Selbe Ausstattung wie das mÃ¤nnliche ausser der Sattel der speziel fÃ¼r die Ladys ist, Farbe Hellgrau

X-Control 410 :  VK Preis â¬2599,-

Neuer Rahmen :  Alu FPS2 , Farbe : Weiss,  Gabel : neue Fox F32RL Fit,  LaufrÃ¤der : Shimano XT Tubless,  DÃ¤mpfer : Fox Float R,  Schaltwerk und Innenlager : Shimano XT,  Reifen : Continental Race King 2.2 UST.

Eventuell auftretende sprachliche Kapriolen seien verziehen. Die Verfasserin ist FranzÃ¶sin.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juli 2009)

Derjenige, der heute im shop mit meinem Kollegen wegen einem NORCO Shore I gesprochen hat, möge sich bitte einmal melden! Holdrio.


----------



## pecht (28. Juli 2009)

gibts eigentlich schon erfahrungen mit der aktuellen oder noch besser der 2010er totem coil im froggy?


----------



## abstrus (28. Juli 2009)

Ja, also einer hat die Totem anstatt der Domain ( glaube ich)
und fährt auch Alpines Freeride ....ein paar Seiten früher....


----------



## maxl111 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einige Seiten vorher geschrieben, dass die MZ 66 RC3 Coil sehr gut mit dem DHX 5 Air harmoniert und ein sehr ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten hat.

Dann wird wohl auch die Totem Coil, die ja noch nen Tick besser gehen soll als die MZ, sehr gut zusammenpassen.

sg Hannes

PS: Ich fahre damit All Mountain, Enduro bis ca. 1000 Hm bergauf, Freeride ( jedes Gelände und Schwierigkeit ) und ab und zu mal Bikepark. Alles geht perfekt. Auch die Anstiege sind ohne Absenken der Gabel noch recht gut möglich.


----------



## bushman75 (28. Juli 2009)

Welche Narben sind am Froggy 518 (2009) verbaut? Kann dazu partout nix finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (28. Juli 2009)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Welche Narben sind am Froggy 518 (2009) verbaut? Kann dazu partout nix finden



http://www.fahrradkiste.de/popup.php?id=221&cat=0

VR-Nabe:                                                                       LP Hub                                                                                                     HR-Nabe:                                                                       LP Hub


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir heute auch das Froggy angeschaut(das LTD mit allem schnickschnack). ein Superrad , fährt sich richtig geil..top


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juli 2009)

wird es diesen rahmen zu kaufe geben?


----------



## Janne4ever (29. Juli 2009)

Ist der Froggy 918 Rahmen des es so als Framekit zu kaufen geben wird.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2009)

Ab wann wird denn das 2010er Lapierre DH-720 voraussichtlich im Handel verfügbar sein?


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Juli 2009)

ab sofort lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bacardi1863 (29. Juli 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> wird es diesen rahmen zu kaufe geben?



Sehr schön!!!!

Klasse finde ich auch das 718 in Grün.


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juli 2009)

sparen,sparen ist die devise...


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2009)

DH kommt die Tage schon rein und den 918er rahmen wird es erst in ein paar Wochen geben. Auch die Spicy kommen erst nach der Messe.


----------



## 42Hz (29. Juli 2009)

Just a few photos from a short ride yesterday evening, doing some 'XC'-style biking with the Froggy. 

Hope it's ok to post this many photos?









































The climbing wasn't that fun but going down the trail was a blast! =)


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Juli 2009)

42Hz schrieb:


> Just a few photos from a short ride yesterday evening, doing some 'XC'-style biking with the Froggy.
> 
> 
> The climbing wasn't that fun but going down the trail was a blast! =)



 Klarer Fall für unsere Lapierre Galerie.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (29. Juli 2009)

@ Papa Midnight

Mein Froggy ist mittlerweile auch fast Startklar. Fotos kommen dann noch.

Gibt es den Kettenstrebenschutz, der am 2010 Froggy 918 Frame ist auch einzeln zum nachkaufen?
Und wenn was würde der Kosten und wann Lieferbar?

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> DH kommt die Tage schon rein


Ist da auch ein 720 dabei???


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ist da auch ein 720 dabei???



ja.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> 
> Mein Froggy ist mittlerweile auch fast Startklar. Fotos kommen dann noch.
> 
> ...



ich hab für alle Modelle welche bestellt. Preis hab ich noch nicht. Ich poste das hier, sobald die da sind.


----------



## matziie (29. Juli 2009)

Beim Saubermachen hab ich das hier entdeckt : 





Rost..

Bekomm ich das wieder weg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (29. Juli 2009)

42Hz schrieb:


> Just a few photos from a short ride yesterday evening, doing some 'XC'-style biking with the Froggy.
> 
> Hope it's ok to post this many photos?
> [Pictures..]
> The climbing wasn't that fun but going down the trail was a blast! =)



Nice pictures! 
Would be great if you could use another provider for hosting images. 
Imageshack is pain in the arse.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. Juli 2009)

Zu sauber! Mach den Dreck nicht so gründlich ab. Dann siehst Du's nicht.

Die Schrauben für den Adapter sind handesübliche Schrauben. Die kannst du durch Edelstahl oder Titanschrauben ersetzen. Die rosten dann nicht mehr.  Edelstahl hat allerdings eine etwas geringere Fesitigkeit als 8.8er Stahlschrauben. Obs dafür eine "geheiligte" Freigabe gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Auf jedenfall nur mit den vorgeschriebenen 8 Nm anziehen.
Die Befestigungsschraube für die Beläge ist so ein Spezial Formula-Teil. Damit musst du leben. 
Nimms wie ein ganzer Mann. Nicht nur Du alterst, dein Bike auch.


----------



## matziie (29. Juli 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zu sauber! Mach den Dreck nicht so gründlich ab. Dann siehst Du's nicht.
> 
> Die Schrauben für den Adapter sind handesübliche Schrauben. Die kannst du durch Edelstahl oder Titanschrauben ersetzen. Die rosten dann nicht mehr.  Edelstahl hat allerdings eine etwas geringere Fesitigkeit als 8.8er Stahlschrauben. Obs dafür eine "geheiligte" Freigabe gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Auf jedenfall nur mit den vorgeschriebenen 8 Nm anziehen.
> Die Befestigungsschraube für die Beläge ist so ein Spezial Formula-Teil. Damit musst du leben.
> Nimms wie ein ganzer Mann. Nicht nur Du alterst, dein Bike auch.



Okay ja wenn da n bisschen Dreck drüber is dann passt das 

Was kosten die Schrauben die dann nicht rosten würden? Weil irgendwie find ich das trotzdem unschön


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2009)

Also bei Shimano sind des keine "üblichen" Schrauben. 
Der Rost könnte aber auch von schlechtem Werkzeug kommen.

G.


----------



## matziie (29. Juli 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also bei Shimano sind des keine "üblichen" Schrauben.
> Der Rost könnte aber auch von schlechtem Werkzeug kommen.
> 
> G.



Also ich hab dadran noch nicht rumgeschraubt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2009)

Diesen Flugrost bekommst du von minderwertigem Werkzeug. (Egal, werd da dran war...) Von diesen brünierten Metallen werden Partikel abgetragen und bleiben in der Oberfläche der verchromung oder dem edlen Stahl hängen. An dieser Stelle fängt das Material sodort an zu rosten. Is wie Karies...Versuch mal, ob du mit WD 40 noch was retten kannst.


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Juli 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Beim Saubermachen hab ich das hier entdeckt :
> 
> Rost..
> 
> Bekomm ich das wieder weg ?



Ohrentupfer + WD 40.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2009)

Wer hat denn da mit nem Magura Adapter gepfuscht...hm? ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2009)

das machst du bei meinem vllt zukünftige3m spicy aber ent, okay?  aso .. cihd enke die Endscheidung fällt noch bis Freitag^^


Danke & Lg
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (30. Juli 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das machst du bei meinem vllt zukünftige3m spicy aber ent, okay?  aso .. cihd enke die Endscheidung fällt noch bis Freitag^^
> 
> 
> Danke & Lg
> Jens


Welches Spicy soll es den werden?


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

das 316er ... hatte mir eig das 516er ausgesucht aber bei dem Preis -.- ... würdet ihr die Kurbel belassen oder tauschen?

LG Jens


----------



## mkernbach (30. Juli 2009)

Ich quäle mich derzeit mit der Entscheidung entweder das 916er oder mir ein 2010er Froggy zu ziehen. :] 

Kurbelfrage: Kommt wohl drauf an wie hart du 'es' ran nehmen willst. XT ist aber niemals verkehrt.  Für den Anfang reicht die Seriendinger aber locker.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

naja durch mein Gewicht werden sie gut drangenommen ... nackte 90kg sinds in tranierten Zeiten ... Größe ist dementsprechend natürlich 

Ich wollte es als "Anfänger" schon mal krachen lassen 


LG Jens


----------



## mkernbach (30. Juli 2009)

Naja bei SLX oder XT legste halt nochmal mind. nen hunderter drauf.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

und falls se krum sind kommen se halt dann neu .. erstma zu Brei fahren is die Devise 

Was habt ihr allgemein für Erfahrungen mit den LP Naben?


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Als Tip: einer meiner Schrauber wiegt 84 Kilo und fährt die XT im DH. Hält ohne Probleme.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

42Hz schrieb:


> Just a few photos from a short ride yesterday evening, doing some 'XC'-style biking with the Froggy.
> 
> Hope it's ok to post this many photos?
> 
> ...





Great pictures. What camera do you use?
Are these picture reworked with photoshop or sth. else?

Thanks


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2009)

Mal eien Frage: Wer kann denn überhaupt mal was über krumm getretene Kurbeln berichten? Haltbar sind die doch alle. Wenn, dann bekommen die dich höchtens Sturzschäden.  OK, die Saint hat für die Pedale einen Gewindeeinsatz aus Stahl. 
Seit Hollowtech sind  mir im Tretlagebereich nur noch die Lager und die Zahnkränze kaputt gegangen. 
Bei extremen Kräften (4x Spezialisten) kommt warscheinlich noch die Verwindungssteifigkeit dazu. Aber für Otto Normal? Da ist doch nur der beste Kompromiss aus Preis/Gewicht/Optik entscheident.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

Bei mir hat sich mal bei einer Truvativ-Kurbel dieser Gewindeeinsatz gelockert und ausgearbeitet. 

Garantie/Kulanz war dann auch nicht möglich. 

Seither versuche ich Truvativ zu meiden.... -> Was auch sehr gut funktioniert!!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2009)

Dann hast Du ja auch keien Problem mehr mit dem Kurbeln verlieren vom ISIS-Innenlager.
Ich würde mir heute keine Kurbeln mehr ans Rad bauen, die ein Innenlager mit einzelner Welle aufweisen (Oktalink, ISIS usw.) Das ist für mich auch ein Grund noch nicht auf Hammerschmitt umzusteigen.

Da hat die Fahrradindustrie fast ein Jahrhundert gebraucht, bis Shimano da eine saubere Lösung konstruiert hat.


----------



## matziie (30. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da mit nem Magura Adapter gepfuscht...hm? ;-)



Das war meine nächste Frage.. Hab mich schon gewundert wieso da n Magura Adapter dran war aber da ich es gebraucht gekauft hab, hab ich mir gedacht der Vorbesitzer hat da was gemacht. Is das wohl schlimm?


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juli 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mal eien Frage: Wer kann denn überhaupt mal was über krumm getretene Kurbeln berichten? Haltbar sind die doch alle. Wenn, dann bekommen die dich höchtens Sturzschäden.



Eben! Mein Favorit ist momentan die SLX, sieht einfach edel aus, gefällt mir viel besser als der Silberling XT. Für 85 kann man da wirklich nicht meckern. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juli 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich quäle mich derzeit mit der Entscheidung entweder das 916er oder mir ein 2010er Froggy zu ziehen. :]
> 
> Kurbelfrage: Kommt wohl drauf an wie hart du 'es' ran nehmen willst. XT ist aber niemals verkehrt.  Für den Anfang reicht die Seriendinger aber locker.



Bist du das Spicy im Vergleich zu deinem Zesty gefahren? Nehmen die sich soviel, das ein Umstieg lohnt?


----------



## 42Hz (30. Juli 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Great pictures. What camera do you use?
> Are these picture reworked with photoshop or sth. else?
> 
> Thanks



Thank you! Used a Nikon D90 with 10,5mm Fisheye. Shot in RAW and did the post processing with Nikon ViewNX (free software).


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

naja mein kumpel aht beim treppenspringen mit 70kg schon 2 sätze slx gekillt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (30. Juli 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> naja mein kumpel aht beim treppenspringen mit 70kg schon 2 sätze slx gekillt



Ohne Laufräder auf dem Kurbelarm gelandet?


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

ne das nicht ...  mitm dirt so ne 1,5m hohe treppe gesprungen und da hats 2 mal leicht knack gesagt ...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ne das nicht ... mitm dirt so ne 1,5m hohe treppe gesprungen und da hats 2 mal leicht knack gesagt ...


Wir unterhalten uns hier ja auch über "Normales Biken".
Von Dirt oder Trial hat hier auch keiner gesprochen. Aus 1.5 m mit einem Hardtail landen ist eine andere Liga. 
1,5 m Dorps ins Flat killen auf Dauer eher den Rahmen jedes Enduros oder Freeriders als die Kurbeln.


----------



## hopfer (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe schon ein XT verbogen.
war überhaupt nicht schwer bin wahrscheinlich auf einem Stein aufgesessen.
hab diesen aber nicht mal gemerkt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juli 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein XT verbogen.
> war überhaupt nicht schwer bin wahrscheinlich auf einem Stein aufgesessen.
> hab diesen aber nicht mal gemerkt.



Was genau hat da nachgegeben? Die Hohlachse?


----------



## hopfer (30. Juli 2009)

Der Linke Kurbelarm ist verdreht und nach aussen gebogen.


----------



## mkernbach (30. Juli 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Bist du das Spicy im Vergleich zu deinem Zesty gefahren? Nehmen die sich soviel, das ein Umstieg lohnt?



Im Wald leider nicht. Nur paar Asphalt-Berge hoch und runter. Fühlt sich aber verdammt gut an. 

Das Spicy hat halt gewisse Vorteile zum Zesty. Die Gabel ist auf 100mm/130mm/160mm travelbar, und es ist knapp nen kg leichter. Besserer Dämpfer und ich kann mitm Spicy ab und zu innen Park. Zumindest die (kleinen) Free-/Funride Strecken. Wenns mir da auseinanderfällt hab ich  Garantie. Aber dafür ist das 916 auch elendig teuer.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

also naja Treppen bin ich mit meinem jetzigen ht auch gesprungen und der rahmen war hin  muss ich denn bei 1m drop vonner treppe mitm spicy angst haben?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Mit einer Höhe von 1,5 Meter bricht man nur dann eine Kurbel ab, wenn man das Landen nicht so ganz beherrscht. Da draußen gibt es hunderte von Trial Fahrern, die komplett ohne Federung aus ganz anderen Höhen ins Flat springen. Und da platzt gar nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Und so sieh das pro race 300 in L aus. Viel kompakter als in Größe XL wie beim letzten mal.

















Und ein X-Control 210 in L. Superschön geworden!


----------



## matziie (30. Juli 2009)

Das Pro Race 300 gefällt mir nicht so gut dafür das X-Control umso besser


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2009)

ja sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Und bevor einer fragt: ja, ich hab die griffe schon bestellt und Nein, es gibt sie noch nicht. erst in ca 4 Wochen. Die Strebenschützer dauern auch noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Anbipa (30. Juli 2009)

Vergessen am Wochenende lade ich mal einige Bilder von meinen Bikes hoch!

Meine eigen Kettenführung ist jetzt auch fertig und geht echt gut.


----------



## tuubaduur (30. Juli 2009)

das x-controll ist super schön. gibt es das auch als frame set?? 
und was ist das für eine bremse?

die k18 am zesty geht jetzt definitiv weg. habe gestern seit langem wieder eine ht tour gemacht. auf dem habe ich die louise, und da liegen welten dazwischen. die loise lässt sich wesentlich besser dosieren und gibt eine deutlichere rückmeldung. die power ist mindestens gleich. 

bis in zwei drei wochen ist die k18 weg vom zesty, hat wer interesse an einer gebrauchten k18?? pn

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Frame set ist noch im Ungewissen. Es wird auch zwei verschiedene X-Control Serien geben X-Control 500, 700 und 900 sowie die bekannten X-Control 210, 310, 310 lady, 410, 510, 710 und 910.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> das x-controll ist super schön. gibt es das auch als frame set??
> und was ist das für eine bremse?
> 
> die k18 am zesty geht jetzt definitiv weg. habe gestern seit langem wieder eine ht tour gemacht. auf dem habe ich die louise, und da liegen welten dazwischen. die loise lässt sich wesentlich besser dosieren und gibt eine deutlichere rückmeldung. die power ist mindestens gleich.
> ...



Das ist eine Formula RX. Offensichtlich lassen LP sich die Bohrungsdeckel custom für ihre Räder bauen. Am X-Control sind die Deckel übrigens blau.


----------



## Racer8 (31. Juli 2009)

Servus Papa Midnight,

Hab da mal eine Frage weißt du vielleicht wie ich an die Sticker komme die es damals beim Kauf mit dazu gab.

Speziell vom Froggy hab damals nur welche vom Spicy und Zesty mitbekommen. Vielleicht hast du ein Tip für mich.

Und was ist eigentlich dieses Knackgeräusch ich meine es kommt von der Gabelbrücke hab das seit einer Woche. Dachte erst an Vorbau oder Sattel aber kommt definitiv nicht davon vielleicht ist ja was bekannt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Was für Sticker? Es gab irgendwann mal Promosticker von LP, aber die gehörten nicht zum Lieferumfang der Räder dazu.
Und das mit den Geräuschen kann ich dir wirklich nur sagen, wenn ich das Rad in der Hand hab. Der Steuersatz hat Spiel? Der Gabelschaft ist falsch verpresst? Da ist Dreck zwischen dem Vorbau und dem Lenker? Schrauben ungleichmäßig angezogen? Schnellspanner lose? Speichen locker? Bremssatteladapter locker?


----------



## mkernbach (31. Juli 2009)

Er meint wohl diese Sticker:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sticker-von-Lapi...äder?hash=item20acaca3ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sticker-von-Lapi...äder?hash=item20acaca36d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sticker-von-Lapi...äder?hash=item20acaca3e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Kann sein, dass ich davon noch ein paar hundert habe...kein Witz. Ich schau morgen mal nach...


----------



## mkernbach (31. Juli 2009)

Dann heb mal bitte ne Handvoll für mich auf


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Kein Problem


----------



## Lutsch (31. Juli 2009)

Die Sticker sehen nicht schlecht aus...

Aber eine andere Frage. Bei der Fox Float Gabel lässt sich der Federweg ja nicht ganz nutzen. Mit welchem Druck fahrt ihr die denn bei euch im Zesty (und natürlich Kampfgewicht)?


----------



## Beckinio (31. Juli 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Die Sticker sehen nicht schlecht aus...
> 
> Aber eine andere Frage. Bei der Fox Float Gabel lässt sich der Federweg ja nicht ganz nutzen. Mit welchem Druck fahrt ihr die denn bei euch im Zesty (und natürlich Kampfgewicht)?




Ich schaue heute abend mal nach, abe rich meine es sind 90psi und hinten 155psi. Ich wiege 82kg. Melde mich aber nochmal und sage es Dir genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zabone (31. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich davon noch ein paar hundert habe...kein Witz. Ich schau morgen mal nach...


 
wenn du fündig wirst, ich hätte gern ein paar Spicy-Kleber !!


----------



## tob07 (31. Juli 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> das x-controll ist super schön. gibt es das auch als frame set??
> und was ist das für eine bremse?
> 
> die k18 am zesty geht jetzt definitiv weg. habe gestern seit langem wieder eine ht tour gemacht. auf dem habe ich die louise, und da liegen welten dazwischen. die loise lässt sich wesentlich besser dosieren und gibt eine deutlichere rückmeldung. die power ist mindestens gleich.
> ...




Welche Bremse willst du denn dann dran machen? Auch wieder ne Louise? Hab mir nämlich auch schon paar gedanken gemacht, meint Ihr ne Magura Marta mit 203er scheiben haben ne gute Bremslesitung am Zesty, oder was haltet ihr von ner Juicy Ultimate??

Besten Dank schonaml im voraus


----------



## schnitti (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte gerne ein paar Froggy-Aufkleber. Ich seh auch zu, dass ich mal mit den N'dee-Decals weiterkomme...




Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich davon noch ein paar hundert habe...kein Witz. Ich schau morgen mal nach...


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Hab eben schon gesucht und keine sticker gefunden. Montag ist mein Außendienstler wieder da. Den frag ich mal nach den Dingern...


----------



## Racer8 (31. Juli 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was für Sticker? Es gab irgendwann mal Promosticker von LP, aber die gehörten nicht zum Lieferumfang der Räder dazu.
> Und das mit den Geräuschen kann ich dir wirklich nur sagen, wenn ich das Rad in der Hand hab. Der Steuersatz hat Spiel? Der Gabelschaft ist falsch verpresst? Da ist Dreck zwischen dem Vorbau und dem Lenker? Schrauben ungleichmäßig angezogen? Schnellspanner lose? Speichen locker? Bremssatteladapter locker?





Na da hab ich ja was losgetreten mit den Stickern Sorry

Danke für deine Bemühungen und den Antworten zwecks Knackgeräusch hab mich heut mal auf Fehlersuche gemacht und bin auf den Bremssatteladapter gestoßen wie du schon sagtest. Hab ihn mal entfernt und gereinigt und das Knacken ist nicht mehr zu hören


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Na also...


----------



## tuubaduur (31. Juli 2009)

ich habe schon ne louise mit 180er scheiben. hat bisher immer gereicht. wiege so um 75kg. werde die nächsten tage  die op vornehmen und die k18 amputieren und gegen die louise ersetzen. mir fehlen noch die center lock adapter.

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## bushman75 (1. August 2009)

So, nachdem ich das ganze Frühjahr mit dem Thema "Neues Bike" schwanger war, bin nun auch ich seit dieser Woche stolzer Froggy 518 Besitzer (siehe Foto). Die Jungfernfahrt heute war der Hammer. Super flowige Federung und tiefer Schwerpunkt vermitteln ein geniales Fahrgefühl. Natürlich merkte ich die knapp 3 Kilo mehr gegenüber meinem alten Cube Stereo, dennoch scheint mir der Frosch durchaus uphilltauglich.


----------



## Richi2511 (1. August 2009)

bushman75 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich das ganze Frühjahr mit dem Thema "Neues Bike" schwanger war, bin nun auch ich seit dieser Woche stolzer Froggy 518 Besitzer (siehe Foto). Die Jungfernfahrt heute war der Hammer. Super flowige Federung und tiefer Schwerpunkt vermitteln ein geniales Fahrgefühl. Natürlich merkte ich die knapp 3 Kilo mehr gegenüber meinem alten Cube Stereo, dennoch scheint mir der Frosch durchaus uphilltauglich.


*
WOW*
Wirklich ein Traumbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (1. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Im Wald leider nicht. Nur paar Asphalt-Berge hoch und runter. Fühlt sich aber verdammt gut an.
> 
> Das Spicy hat halt gewisse Vorteile zum Zesty. Die Gabel ist auf 100mm/130mm/160mm travelbar, und *es ist knapp nen kg leichter*. Besserer Dämpfer und ich kann mitm Spicy ab und zu innen Park. Zumindest die (kleinen) Free-/Funride Strecken. Wenns mir da auseinanderfällt hab ich  Garantie. *Aber dafür ist das 916 auch elendig teuer.*



1kg leichter halt nur wegen der teuren Ausstattung. 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würd ich wohl auch so machen.

Gab es hier eigentlich schonmal die Gewichte der nackigen Rahmen von Zesty, Spicy und Froggy im Vergleich?


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (2. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern ist es endlich fertig geworden. Und ich muss sagen es fährt sich einfach nur super. Und das Beste: es wiegt so wie es da steht 14,53 kg. Supie ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2009)

schönes Fröschchen


----------



## pecht (2. August 2009)

sehr schön, aber die bremsleitung vorne is noch ein bissi lang


----------



## maxl111 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

@wolf:

welche Gabel und welcher Crossmax ist das?

sg Hannes


----------



## All-Maikl (3. August 2009)

Ich meine auf der Gabel ein LY erkennen zu können, wird wohl die neu RS Lyrik sein.
Die LR sind Mavic DeeMax würd ich sagen. Die Extrem mtb Rollen von Mavic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

das Gewicht von 14,53 kg kommt mir sehr "optimistisch" vor, zumal mit Pedalen, Deemax Laufradsatz und KeFü und Big Betty Reifen.

Also ich habe auch nur ordentliche Teile verbaut und bin auf 14,9 kg gekommen. Mit Titansattel, 1800 Gramm Laufradsatz, XT Kurbel, sehr leichte Sattelstütze und Lenker und Vorbau, Nobby Nic 2,4 Reifen, Titanpedale,...

Selbst wenns ne Lyrik ist, wiegt sie ca. 2600 Gramm. 

Beschreib mal bitte kurz was du alles verbaut hast. 14,53 kg für nen Frosch ist schon mal ne Ansage, auch wenn vorne "nur" 16 cm Arbeiten.

Und wenns wirklich ne Lyrik ist, welche und wie verhält sie sich zum Hinterbau, auch in Bezug auf die 2 cm weniger Federweg. Ich habe gesehen dass du trotzdem einen integrierten Steuersatz fährst, fehlen da dann nicht 1 - 2 ° Lenkwinkel??

sg Hannes


----------



## tuubaduur (3. August 2009)

wie wiegt ihr eigentlich eure bikes?


----------



## MiLi (3. August 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> wie wiegt ihr eigentlich eure bikes?



mein Froggy 318 wiegt 18.5kg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. August 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> mein Froggy 318 wiegt 18.5kg



Ich glaube er hat gefragt, wie ihr die Räder wiegt, also welchen Typ von Waage ihr verwendet


----------



## Asha'man (3. August 2009)

Kern Hängewaage. Geht bis 15 kg. D.h. beim Froggy LRS einzeln wiegen. 

Meins 518 wiegt mit 2.5" Muddy Mary 16,8kg (muss mal mit RQ wiegen...dürfte deutlich weniger sein) und jedes Gramm ist gut angelegt.  Die schwere Saint hat schon ordentlich gelitten und auch der original LRS hält einiges aus. Heftiger Aufschlag am Landebalken eines Doubles. Schlauch kaputt, Felge wie neu. Wenn ich Gewichtstunen würde, dann bei würde ich mit LRS und Kurbel anfangen.


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (3. August 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Gewicht von 14,53 kg kommt mir sehr "optimistisch" vor, zumal mit Pedalen, Deemax Laufradsatz und KeFü und Big Betty Reifen.
> 
> ...



Hi Hannes,

es ist die 2010 Lyrik Coil. Die hat 170mm Federweg und wiegt 2380 gr. mit Achse und ungekürztem Schaft. Also ganz ordentlich!

Der Steuersatz ist ein Acros Ai-25 (kein integrierter) mit Ceramiclagern und das passt schon mit dem Lenkwinkel.

Zur restlichen AUsstattung:
Thomson Masterpice Stütze
SLR Sattel
X0 Schaltwerk und Shifter
Acros Ai-25 Ceramic Steuersatz
Hope Ceramic Innenlager
XTR Kurbeln
XTR Cassette
DeeMax LRS
Big Betty Tubeless
RS Lyrik Coil 2010
Avid Elixir CR Carbon Bremsen (v. 203/ h. 185)
Syntace SuperForce 45mm Vorbau mit Titamschrauben
e13 LG1 Kettenführung
e13 32er Kettenblatt
Shimano DX Pedale
Sunline V-One 745 Lenker

Und es ist sogar noch Potenzial da um das Gewicht noch was nach unten zu treiben.
Es kommt noch die neue e13 LG+ dran (ist ca 100 gr. leichter als die LG1) und eine KMC 10-fach gold Kette dran. Auch noch mal ein paar Grämmchen leichter.

Ach ja und gewogen an einer Park Tool Digital Waage DS-1

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## MiLi (3. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat gefragt, wie ihr die Räder wiegt, also welchen Typ von Waage ihr verwendet



 ajajaj...jetzt sehe ich.

ich wiege mein bike mit "homemade" waage  wie diese hier:


----------



## tob07 (3. August 2009)

Ich stell mich einfach mal mit dem Bike aufm Arm und einmal ohne auf ne Personenwaage, so genau ist das nicht aber für meine Zwecke reichts allemal


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. August 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> .....
> Ach ja und gewogen an einer Park Tool Digital Waage DS-1
> 
> Grüsse
> Wolf


Zur Park Tools Waage:


> ITEM # DS-1
> Digital scale
> 
> 
> ...


Lasst euch bei den Digitalwaagen nicht von den tollen Display-Angaben täuschen. Die Waage hat "nur" eine Präzision von +- 0,1 kg. 
Eine normale Badezimmerwaage kommt warscheinlich bei einer Genauigkeit von ca. 0,5 kg raus.
Bikegewicht auf 0,5 kg sollte aber auf alle Fälle für ein Einstufung reichen. Den Rest würde ich unter "variablem" Gewicht zusammenfassen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

Wir nehmen eine digitale Waage von Ultimate Sport. Genau bis auf zwei Stellen hintem Komma und reicht bis 25 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir nehmen eine digitale Waage von Ultimate Sport. Genau bis auf zwei Stellen hintem Komma und reicht bis 25 kg...





Was kostet so ein Teil?

Aber auf die vorher genannte Idee mit Personenwaage und Bike halten ist mir Depp noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, oh mann


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. August 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern ist es endlich fertig geworden. Und ich muss sagen es fährt sich einfach nur super. Und das Beste: es wiegt so wie es da steht *14,53 kg*. Supie ;-)



 Neid! 
Mein X160 wiegt, eigentlich in ähnlicher Ausstattung, 15,9kg. 



> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6095863&postcount=413


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. August 2009)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> wie wiegt ihr eigentlich eure bikes?



Personenwaage ist ein grober Anhalt, empfehlen würde ich für schmales Geld so etwas: 

Hängewaage bei dealextreme für 9,75* Dollar*. Das Ding kommt versandkostenfrei ins Haus geflattert!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir nehmen eine digitale Waage von Ultimate Sport. Genau bis auf zwei Stellen hintem Komma und reicht bis 25 kg...





Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Personenwaage ist ein grober Anhalt, empfehlen würde ich für schmales Geld so etwas:
> 
> Hängewaage bei dealextreme für 9,75* Dollar*. Das Ding kommt versandkostenfrei ins Haus geflattert!



Zwar arg offtopic, aber bekomme ich im Baumarkt oder so auch Hängewaagen? 
Ich könnt so ein Teiil nicht nur fürs Radl gebrauchen.


----------



## jolliver (3. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Personenwaage ist ein grober Anhalt, empfehlen würde ich für schmales Geld so etwas:
> 
> Hängewaage bei dealextreme für 9,75* Dollar*. Das Ding kommt versandkostenfrei ins Haus geflattert!




Super Tip, mal schauen wie lange der Flug dauert.....

So ein Froggy gefällt mir echt gut, könnte da fast schwach werden.....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. August 2009)

Waagen mit vernünftigem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis hat z. B. die Fa. Kern. Dort kann man auch im Online- Shop kaufen.
Das *Modell KERN CH 15K20* kann bis 15 kg bei einer Genauigkeit von +- 20 gr. Und das für 65  plus Versandt ist m.M. nach ein super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich hab die Kern Waagen lange Zeit im Labor eingesetzt. Hat immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

Does not work with Spicy. For the Hammerschmidt system you´ll need a BSA bottom bracket.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

You would. Sorry. My grammar mistake. Alle Spicy models have the BB 92 system that is nothing more than a press fit bottom braket. As long as Truvativ will not release a special bottom bracket for this system you will not be able to mount a Hammerschmidt to this bike...


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

I posted it a short time ago, but due to the extensive length of this thread i´ll make it easier for you.This is your option...:
Shimano XTR









And later this year a version from RESET will follow that looks pretty much like this...:





Also Enduroseals from the US sell stuff like this for $$$.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

,


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

No prob. I´ll post it when available.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

,


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2009)

Sorry für die leeren Postings, aber meine letzte mail ist drei mal veröffentlicht worden.


----------



## BlackCry (4. August 2009)

Hallihallo, weiß jemand nen link auf dem das 2010er Spicy 316 zu sehen/kaufen ist? bzw die ausstattung zu sehen ist?
Oder kommt das erst noch?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. August 2009)

weiß nicht ob´s hier schon besprochen wurde oder bereits jemand hat ( dann wäre ein bild ganz nett  ) aber mich würde eine kettenführung für´s zesty interessieren?!
da es beim hüpfen und ruckeligem bergabfahren doch nervig is, wenn die kette so "herumspringt"
gibt es solch eine fürs zesty bzw gibts verschiedene und worauf muss man achten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Hallihallo, weiß jemand nen link auf dem das 2010er Spicy 316 zu sehen/kaufen ist? bzw die ausstattung zu sehen ist?
> Oder kommt das erst noch?



Kommt erst zur Messe. Verfügbar ab ca Ende September. Preis steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob´s hier schon besprochen wurde oder bereits jemand hat ( dann wäre ein bild ganz nett  ) aber mich würde eine kettenführung für´s zesty interessieren?!
> da es beim hüpfen und ruckeligem bergabfahren doch nervig is, wenn die kette so "herumspringt"
> gibt es solch eine fürs zesty bzw gibts verschiedene und worauf muss man achten?!



Du brauchst eine schaltbare Führung mit einem ISCG 05 mount.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine schaltbare Führung mit einem ISCG 05 mount.



eine schaltbare auch noch, dass hört sich kostenintensiv an 
hättest du enn link oder einen namen dass ich danach mal googlen kann und mir das ma anschauen. oder gobts da keine bestimmte?!?


----------



## hopfer (4. August 2009)

N-17 ist eine Gute Adresse


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2009)

Ich hab an meinem Froggy eine Shaman Enduro carbon. Die führt nur unten. Mehr brauche ich auch nicht, weil ich ne Saint zweifach fahre. kostet 59 Euro. Allerdings habe ich auch ein BSA Innenlager. Beim Zesty muss dass ja am ISCH 05 befestigt werden. Gut möglich, dass Shaman da zur Messe was bringen.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab an meinem Froggy eine Shaman Enduro carbon. Die führt nur unten. Mehr brauche ich auch nicht, weil ich ne Saint zweifach fahre. kostet 59 Euro. Allerdings habe ich auch ein BSA Innenlager. Beim Zesty muss dass ja am ISCH 05 befestigt werden. Gut möglich, dass Shaman da zur Messe was bringen.



hört sich für mich alles nach hieroglyphen an, da ich technisch nit so die ausgereiften kenntnisse habe 
das heißt, die kettenführung wird dann nit am rahmen befestigt?! da ist doch noch so ein teil am rahmen, wo man etwas befestign kann, was auch immer  also direkt unten am tretlager?!
soll auch nur die kette daran hindern, großartig herumzuschwingen und gegen den rahmen zu knallen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2009)

Die Führung MUSS am Rahmen befestigt werden, weil du am Zesty ein eingepresstes Innelager hast. Willst du ein oder mehrere Kettenblätter vorne fahren?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. August 2009)

achso also doch am rahmen. ist das diese bereits vorgesehen teil mit bohrung unten in tretlager / kurbel-nähe?!

ketten blätter auf jeden fall mehrere. sollen also alle erhalten bleiben.

mmh hätte viell gedacht dass es da so was optionles ala plug and play gibt, was man kurz an den rahmen schraubt und fertig?!


----------



## VoikaZ (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

na, dann will ich auch mal 
Bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Froschs 
Hier mal ein Bild von der momentanen Aufbaustufe...





Optisch wird er noch ein wenig gepimpt (roter Schraubenkit; rote Sattelklemme; roter Reset-Steuersatz). Die Totem werd ich wohl noch versuchsweise durch ne Travis mit Akira Gold Tuning ersetzen.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2009)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na, dann will ich auch mal
> Bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Froschs
> ...



also dafür sind die Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (4. August 2009)

wie hast das X.9 unter den Carbon schutz bekommen für Gewöhnlich passen da nur Shadow Schaltwerke.
was für rote Schrauben ?

mfg Peter

PS: Antwort auf PN gibts Morgen


----------



## JENSeits (4. August 2009)

es gibt die Schrauben vom Hinterbausystem im eloxiertem rot zukaufen


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> achso also doch am rahmen. ist das diese bereits vorgesehen teil mit bohrung unten in tretlager / kurbel-nähe?!
> 
> ketten blätter auf jeden fall mehrere. sollen also alle erhalten bleiben.
> 
> mmh hätte viell gedacht dass es da so was optionles ala plug and play gibt, was man kurz an den rahmen schraubt und fertig?!



Plug and play wäre wohl übertrieben,weil du IMMER die Kurbel dazu abnehmen mußt. Hab mal gerade jemanden angeschrieben, der vielleicht dafür eine Führung baut. Mußt noch ein paar Tage warten. Der wohnt nicht in Deutschland und ist nicht so einfach zu erreichen.


----------



## VoikaZ (4. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> also dafür sind die Teile


Ja, dafür sind die Teile. Es kommt natürlich ein Bilderupdate, wenn die Teile verbaut sind 



hopfer schrieb:


> wie hast das X.9 unter den Carbon schutz bekommen für Gewöhnlich passen da nur Shadow Schaltwerke.


Hm, keine Ahnung, bei mir paßt es  Ist nicht mehr viel Platz zu dem Schutz, aber es funktioniert ohne Probleme.



hopfer schrieb:


> was für rote Schrauben ?


Ich habe bei Papa Midnight das Schraubenset in rot eloxiert. Sind alle Schrauben und die Schelle vom Sag-Indicator, nur eben in rot eloxiert 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. August 2009)

Ich bekomme auf der Eurobike schaltbare Kettenführungen für ISCG 05 in Carbon von Shaman Racing. Ich hab die auch seit ein paar Monaten und bestens zufrieden! Vor allem der Preis ist klasse: 59 Euro. Vorbestellung ab sofort. Passt an alle Zesty, Spicy und andere ISCG 05 bikes.


----------



## mkernbach (5. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auf der Eurobike schaltbare Kettenführungen für ISCG 05 in Carbon von Shaman Racing. Ich hab die auch seit ein paar Monaten und bestens zufrieden! Vor allem der Preis ist klasse: 59 Euro. Vorbestellung ab sofort. Passt an alle Zesty, Spicy und andere ISCG 05 bikes.



 Wäre auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert. :]


----------



## Asha'man (5. August 2009)

@voika: Bin gespannt, ob rot eloxiert zum grünen Rahmen passt. Bilder machen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. August 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @voika: Bin gespannt, ob rot eloxiert zum grünen Rahmen passt. Bilder machen nicht vergessen.



Das geeeeeht!
Musst dir mal die Bilder im IBIS thread anschauen. Was die Jungs DA so gehen lassen brigt mich manchmal bis zur Bindehautablösung...


----------



## bushman75 (5. August 2009)

Mal ne ganz naive Frage: Gibt es abgesehen von der Lackierung eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen den Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) vom Froggy 318, 518 und 718?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. August 2009)

Nein.Lediglich das Ltd hatte unter dem Oberrohr Aufnahmen für eine Leitung,) war für die Joplin Stütze gedacht)
Ein paar 518 der letzten Serie haben diesen Rahmen auch. Aber in weissssss....


----------



## KonaMooseman (5. August 2009)

Mein 318 hat diese Halter unter dem Oberrohr auch


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. August 2009)

Haste das schon lange?


----------



## bushman75 (5. August 2009)

Was mich irritiert ist, dass auf der offizielle LP Website das 318 und das 718 bei der Versteifung vom Oberrohr hin zur Sattelstütze augenscheinlich eine Aussparung, sprich ein Loch haben. Beim 518er fehlt dieses jedoch. Was hat es damit aus sich? Ist mir auch schon auf diversen Fotos aufgefallen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. August 2009)

Kommt auf die Rahmengröße an. S hat das nicht, weil das Oberrohr kürzer ist, L hat es dann.


----------



## zabone (6. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auf der Eurobike schaltbare Kettenführungen für ISCG 05 in Carbon von Shaman Racing. Ich hab die auch seit ein paar Monaten und bestens zufrieden! Vor allem der Preis ist klasse: 59 Euro. Vorbestellung ab sofort. Passt an alle Zesty, Spicy und andere ISCG 05 bikes.


 
Na endlich!  Passt die Kettenführung mit 3 Blättern oder gibt´s Einschränkungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Passt für alle drei Blätter!


----------



## zabone (6. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Passt für alle drei Blätter!


 
Super, hiermit vorbestellt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Bitte schickt mir alle eine Bestellung per PN mit voller Adresse und Telefonnummer. Danke!


----------



## MiLi (6. August 2009)

heute habe ich kurbel entfernt um BB lager zu schmieren. dann habe ich diese lager die auf bild ist probiert ob genug geschraubt ist. das wippe hat kein luft gehabt aber ich glaube dass schrauben nicht gut geschraubt waren. 

kann ich diese schrauben gut befestigen oder mussen sie etwas "luft" haben? kann wippe blokieren wenn man schrauben gut befestigten?






danke

mfg


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Da steht eine Drehmomentangabe drauf. Diese darf auf gar keinen Fall überschritten werden.


----------



## avid49 (6. August 2009)

Hallo Papa,hat Lapiere eine E-Mail Adresse?Mein örtlicher Händler(Radsport Schriever in Hilter bei Osnabrück) ist nicht in der Lage, meine Reklamation zu beantworten!! Seit Wochen habe ich das Problem mit meiner Vorderradnabe.Meine Bremsscheibe schleift an der Bremsaufnahme der Fox Van 36 an meinem Spicy 316 2009.Mittlerweile ist der komplette Lack weg....!!!Er bekommt es einfach nicht hin, bei Lapierre anzufragen.Vieleicht tritt dieses Problem öfter auf...                        Danke!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Na klar haben die einen Außendienst. Den kann dein Händler jederzeit anrufen. Martin heißt der und war heute sogar drei Stunden bei mir im shop. Dein Händler muß eine Reklamation beantragen und an LP in Frankreich und den Außendsienstler schicken. Hab ich vor kurzem auch gemacht. Zwischen Bild machen, wegschicken und Antwort lagen ca. 4 Minuten. Und schon ist das Ersatzteil auf dem Weg. Dieses Reklaformular haben alle Händler im Juni per mail bekommen und können es jederzeit benutzen.
Wenn dein dealer das nicht auf die Schippe bekommt, kannst du dich gerne nochmal melden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Hab mal eben ne mail rausgeschickt. Antwort sollte morgen kommen.


----------



## MiLi (6. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da steht eine Drehmomentangabe drauf. Diese darf auf gar keinen Fall überschritten werden.



bei mir steht aber diese drehmomentangabe aber nich drauf 

kannst du mir bitte sagen wie viele Nm fur diese lager geignet ist?







danke Papa

mfg


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, sag ich dir das Morgen . Ich hab meine Tabellen nicht hier. Ich lieg nämlich auf´m Sofa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (6. August 2009)

18-20Nm oder?


----------



## mkernbach (6. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab ich vor kurzem auch gemacht. Zwischen Bild machen, wegschicken und Antwort lagen ca. 4 Minuten. Und schon ist das Ersatzteil auf dem Weg.
> [...]



Was gabs den zu reklamieren? *neugierig ist*


----------



## Welli (6. August 2009)

Sorry - mal was ganz anderes am Rande bemerkt: Ich lese hier seit ein paar Wochen mit, da ich Ersatz für mein geiles fusion Freak EX (ab Sonntag bei eBay!) suche und ein Froggy gut zu meinem Einsatzbereich passen würde. Aber eines muß ich doch loswerden: Ich finde es absolut bemerkenswert, wie sich Papa Midnight um all die Anliegen kümmert, die da geäußert werden. Und wohl unabhängig davon, ob bei ihm was gekauft wird oder nicht - vielen Dank im Namen Aller! Erinnert mich an Andy (Andys  Bikes und Parts im Allgäu), der über lange Zeit Ähnliches für alle fusion-Freunde im dortigen Forum geleistet hat und dies auf Anfrage sicher heute noch so macht. Wenn ich nicht schon mit Andy in Verhandlungen wegen dem Froggy stünde (Andy, kann sein, ich switche noch um und nehme ein 2010er) würde ich glatt nach Bielefeld fahren. Und das von Süddeutschland aus. Also an alle ambitionierten Händler: Vielen Dank und weiter so!!! Und wenn ihr ein paar Geo-Daten bzw. Ausstattungsdetails und weitere Bilder zu den 2010er habt - ziert Euch nicht, wir warten gespannt.
Noch was am Rande - habe beim Forum-Master angeregt, endlich einen eigen Lapierre-Thread in den Hersteller-Foren zu gründen. Wenn ihr dies auch so seht, einfach eine E-Mail an ihn, dies könnte helfen.

Grüße,
Welli


----------



## MiLi (6. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Um ganz sicher zu gehen, sag ich dir das Morgen . Ich hab meine Tabellen nicht hier. Ich lieg nämlich auf´m Sofa...



Danke


----------



## avid49 (6. August 2009)

Vielen Dank,da ich einige Probleme mit meinem Händler habe,werde ich mal in Bielefeld vorbei schauen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Komm einfach vorbei. Mittwochs is aber zu. Da fahren wir nach Winterberg. Kannst ja mitkommen.


----------



## mkernbach (6. August 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> Sorry - mal was ganz anderes am Rande bemerkt: Ich lese hier seit ein paar Wochen mit, da ich Ersatz für mein geiles fusion Freak EX (ab Sonntag bei eBay!) suche und ein Froggy gut zu meinem Einsatzbereich passen würde. Aber eines muß ich doch loswerden: Ich finde es absolut bemerkenswert, wie sich Papa Midnight um all die Anliegen kümmert, die da geäußert werden. Und wohl unabhängig davon, ob bei ihm was gekauft wird oder nicht - vielen Dank im Namen Aller! Erinnert mich an Andy (Andys  Bikes und Parts im Allgäu), der über lange Zeit Ähnliches für alle fusion-Freunde im dortigen Forum geleistet hat und dies auf Anfrage sicher heute noch so macht. Wenn ich nicht schon mit Andy in Verhandlungen wegen dem Froggy stünde (Andy, kann sein, ich switche noch um und nehme ein 2010er) würde ich glatt nach Bielefeld fahren. Und das von Süddeutschland aus. Also an alle ambitionierten Händler: Vielen Dank und weiter so!!! Und wenn ihr ein paar Geo-Daten bzw. Ausstattungsdetails und weitere Bilder zu den 2010er habt - ziert Euch nicht, wir warten gespannt.
> Noch was am Rande - habe beim Forum-Master angeregt, endlich einen eigen Lapierre-Thread in den Hersteller-Foren zu gründen. Wenn ihr dies auch so seht, einfach eine E-Mail an ihn, dies könnte helfen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Welli



Ist ja nicht nur so, dass Papa Midnight hier im Forum perfekten Support für Lau liefert. Besuch ihn mal in seinem Laden. ;-) Außerdem.. kennst du einen Händler der dich zum Bikepark einlädt? 

Ein extra Lapierre Forenbereich lohnt sich glaube ich weniger, erst 2010 in der mid season!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2009)

Ab morgen hab ich tonnenweise Bilder der neuen Räder und Preise...


----------



## hopfer (7. August 2009)

ja ba da ba du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

Es werden wohl viel zu viele Bilder sein. Postet doch einfach mal, was ihr sehen wollt. Ich versuch die dann dementsprechend hochzuladen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. August 2009)

Pro Race 200, 400 und die X-Control Race fände ich interessant


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2009)

so jetzt hab ich auch endlich mein geliebtes 316er Spicy  

fÃ¤hrt sich wie ne 1 


wegen der KeFÃ¼, taugt sie was? 


PS @ Papa:  Bin dann mit neuem 6â¬ mad Schlauch doch noch nach Hause gekommen. Wenn ich zuhause bin werd ich erstma die Contis gegen meine gebrauchten fetten Alberts tauschen. Ich kann den einfach nicht vertrauen.


LG Jens


----------



## Asha'man (7. August 2009)

Spicy 2010er Lackierungen ... muss ja irgendwann mal was für meine Freundin kaufen.  Das Hardtail bringt sie langsam an die Grenzen.


----------



## Chris_85 (7. August 2009)

Mich würden die Fotos und Preise für das Zesty 514 und 714 interessieren.

Danke!!!


----------



## hopfer (7. August 2009)

Froggy und DH Bitte!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. August 2009)

Hehe, damit haben wir dann wohl doch alle Modelle zusammen. Armer Papa.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

Wie haste die denn durchbekommen? Snakebite?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. August 2009)

... lass mich raten ... die Serienmäßigen MoutainKing taugen nix ?!


----------



## toslson (7. August 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... lass mich raten ... die Serienmäßigen MoutainKing taugen nix ?!



die taugen schon was nur halt nicht bei deutschen regenwetter

btw. kennt weiss jemand die zesty 2010 Rahmen Farben oder hat Bilder ?

danke
tosl


----------



## mkernbach (7. August 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> die taugen schon was nur halt nicht bei deutschen regenwetter
> 
> btw. kennt weiss jemand die zesty 2010 Rahmen Farben oder hat Bilder ?
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die letzten 10-30 Seiten an. Papa Midnight hat da welche vom 214 und 314 gepostet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Froggy und DH Bitte!?



DH 720 in L VK  3599,-


----------



## Asha'man (7. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> DH 720 in L VK  3599,-





Vielleicht reicht das Hardtail für meine Freundin auch!


----------



## hopfer (7. August 2009)

wie geil ist das den!
kennt einer eine schnelle Zug Verbindung von München nach Bielefeld dann komm ich gleich vorbei


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

Das Pro Race kommt die Tage erst. Mit ein bischen Glück bekomme ich gleich schon die ersten Bilder...Muss aber auch noch ein bischen schrauben...


----------



## hopfer (7. August 2009)

was wiegt eigentlich der hutchinson? und wie sind die Erfahrungen mit ihm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber er fühlt sich sehr nach nem weichen Maxxis an.


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2009)

@ Papa:
- mhm hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit das ganze genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Konnte ja erst mit nem spätem Zug fahren und ja musste heut morgen ja wieder früh raus  Ich tippe eig net auf Snakebite weil es ja nur Kopfsteinflaster war.

- ist die KeFü die hier? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...cing-Enduro-Carbon-Kettenfuehrung::10307.html  brauch ich da noch Zubehör für oder kann ich sie einfach so einbauen?

@ all: Was für Pumpen benutzt ihr fürn Dämpfer? (insbesondere Fox)?


LG Jens


----------



## hopfer (7. August 2009)

Ich benutze eine Topeak nicht günstig aber gut!


----------



## toslson (7. August 2009)

Hallo, möchte mein zesty 314/09 durch einen :

Fox Float RP2 XV 7.5" x 2.0"  Air Shox Dämpfer aufrüsten

Frage : geht dies ?

verstehe die bezeichnung :  
" 7.5" x 2.0 , 1.62" upper and lower reducers"

nicht genau

und danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

Ich nehm ne Magura. Best Manometer wo gibt.

Q jenseits: das ist zwar die Führung, aber fürs Spicy bekommen wir die mit ner ISCG 05 Aufnahme.


----------



## MiLi (7. August 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> bei mir steht aber diese drehmomentangabe aber nich drauf
> 
> kannst du mir bitte sagen wie viele Nm fur diese lager geignet ist?
> 
> ...



ich habe von Papa info gekriegt. es sind 18-20Nm.

danke Papa (schon wieder )


----------



## Chris_85 (7. August 2009)

Hier habe ich auch noch was interessantes gefunden zu den neunen Lapierremodellen:

http://www.bike-tv.cc/2009/07/09/lapierre-2010-neuigkeiten-und-modellpflege/


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Haste das schon lange?



Hab das 318 seit anfang März.
Gibt es da unterschiede bei den Rahmen (bzw. bei den Haltern für die Vario) ??

PS: Das kleine DH ist richtig geil!!


----------



## TeamAlter (7. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> DH 720 in L VK  3599,-



Geile Farben!

Der Scheibenschutz ist ja cool. Wie an ner Enduro. Da geht ja wieder was in der Fahrradentwicklung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (7. August 2009)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Mein 318 hat diese Halter unter dem Oberrohr auch



auch mein 318. gekauft am 19.2.


----------



## Asha'man (7. August 2009)

Das erste Froggy auf dem Mond:






Fotosession haben wir nach zwei Testaufnahmen wieder abgebrochen. War zu dunkel und damit zu riskant. Aber irgendwie sieht die Landschaft ganz cool aus...auch wenn das Foto eigentlich nichts geworden ist.


----------



## avid49 (7. August 2009)

Danke Papa,die Buschtrommeln haben alles rüber gebracht incl.Rauchzeichen.Hatte heute morgen 2 Anrufe von meinem Händler.Neue Lager hat er schon bestellt und liegen zum Einbau bereit.Nochmal vielen Dank!

PS:würde gerne mit nach Willingen,aber die Dinge rund ums Bike müssen ja finanziert werden,sprich:arbeit,arbeit,arbeit!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

@ avid49 : Na dann mal los! ;-)
@ Asha: geile Bilder! haste zum landen Bodenbeleuchtung gehabt?


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> DH 720 in L VK  3599,-




Isch bin verliebt! Zu blöd das ich kein DHler bin, aber was nicht ist...


----------



## clausi87 (7. August 2009)

sieht schon echt schick aus und der preis is auch mechtig heiß...aber mein poliertes dh-920 is schicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yumyum (7. August 2009)

Hallo,
darf man den orginal LP vorbau vom zesty 514  umdrehen, so daß er eher nach unten zeigt, oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. August 2009)

Kannste ruhig machen. Das ist ein sogenanntes Flip-Flop System. Das hält.


----------



## yumyum (7. August 2009)

Danke, der einseitige Schriftzug hat mich etwas irritiert.


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. August 2009)

yumyum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> darf man den orginal LP vorbau vom zesty 514  umdrehen, so daß er eher nach unten zeigt, oder spricht da was dagegen?



Hm... du meinst ein 90mm Vorbau mit min. 8° (glaube ich) umdrehen müssen und noch den original Zesty Lenker verwenden? 

Ob was dagegen spricht? 

Kauf dir doch ne HT.


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. August 2009)

Ob es sich lohnen würde, den neuen Dämpfer mit mehr Progression an einem 2009er Zesty nachzurüsten? 
Oder geht das garnicht wg. abweichenden Maßen oder so?

Wie sieht's denn überhaupt mit der Geometrie vom neuen Zesty aus, wurde da was verändert?

Vielleicht (bestimmt) weiß papa dazu was zu sagen?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Die Änderungen sind extrem gering. Kaum erkennbar. Was aber schon anders ist, ist zB das Oberrohr, dass jetzt zur Sattelstrebe hin eine Hydroformingstrebe hat. Der Steuerkopf ist nicht mehr so gerade sondern auch eher 3-D geformt. Schlecht zu erklären. deswegen ein Bild:





Die internen Einstellungen der Dämpfer, was Rebound und Compression angeht sind ebenfalls geblieben.

Wirkliche Änderungen gibt es bei den X-Control, die jetzt in dritter Generation auf den Markt kommen. Zusätzlich wird es dieses Jahr eine Race Serie geben. Bilder folgen.


----------



## yumyum (8. August 2009)

@ Rebel-78: Was meinst du mit kauf dir ne HT? Nen Hardtail? (das steht schon daneben.) 
Den Vorbau hab ich übrigensgedreht. Sieht schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus (freundlich ausgedrückt), ich werd jetzt mal nen bisschen so fahren und es dann vielleicht zurüchbauen.


----------



## Welli (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ab morgen hab ich tonnenweise Bilder der neuen Räder und Preise...



Gibts vom 2010er Froggy (außer dem gesehenen 318er in grau) weitere Bilder, Farb- und Ausstattungsvarianten und Daten (Gewichtsangaben)? Wäre super. Danke.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Bilder kommen bald. Preise dann auch. Gewicht und Ausstattung aber nicht. Das gibts dann erst ab Messe EB.


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die internen Einstellungen der Dämpfer, was Rebound und Compression angeht sind ebenfalls geblieben.



Sorry, ich hatte den Verkaufsleiter im Video link von gerstern so verstanden, dass es ganz neue Dämpfer fürs Zesty gibt, mit mehr Progression gg. Durchsacken / strafferes setup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Ich hab die 2010er Modelle hier und es sind definitiv die gleichen Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## Asha'man (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ Asha: geile Bilder! haste zum landen Bodenbeleuchtung gehabt?



Ne, eben nicht.  Deshalb haben wir dann direkt wieder aufgehört. Beim nächsten Mal dann mit.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab die 2010er Modelle hier und es sind definitiv die gleichen Dämpfer verbaut.



Laut Lapierre Verkaufsleiter Uwe Schlager hat der Dämpfer des Zesty nun eine neue Abstimmung, um das Durchsacken im mittleren Federwegsbereich zu minimieren. Hat mich schon etwas gewundert, schließlich soll der Rahmen doch auch bisher so super funktionieren?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Davon hab ich bisher nix gesehen.


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen !
Ich fahre zwar noch kein Spicy, aber spiele MIT dem Gedanken...
Hier meine Frage: gibts hier Im Forum Spicyfahrer die auch so gross wie ich es bin sind 1,94m ?????
Wenn ja, welche Umbaumassnahmen habt Ihr vollzogen , das es passt ???? (Vorbau, Sattelstütze etc....) ????
Oder rät Mir jemand Davon ab so ein Bike mit meiner Grösse1,94 und meinem Gewicht(100kg) zu Kaufen?? Achso, hab ne Schritthöhe Von 92cm....
Würde mich über viele Aussagekräftige Antworten freuen! 
MfG Sascha aus der schönen Eifel


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !
> Ich fahre zwar noch kein Spicy, aber spiele MIT dem Gedanken...
> Hier meine Frage: gibts hier Im Forum Spicyfahrer die auch so gross wie ich es bin sind 1,94m ?????
> Wenn ja, welche Umbaumassnahmen habt Ihr vollzogen , das es passt ???? (Vorbau, Sattelstütze etc....) ????
> ...



Hi!
Das Gewicht ist auch von Lapierre aus kein Problem. Bei deiner Größe brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein 50er. Gut möglich, dass du auch eine Sattelstütze mit Setback brauchst. Einige 2009er Modelle haben diese Stütze. Zu 2010 werden die alle gerade sein. Kannst du aber bei deinem Händler bestimmt austauschen lassen. Mess mal deine Spannweite. Kann gut sein, dass du auch einen breiteren Lenker brauchst. Ausprobieren!


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hi!
> Das Gewicht ist auch von Lapierre aus kein Problem. Bei deiner Größe brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein 50er. Gut möglich, dass du auch eine Sattelstütze mit Setback brauchst. Einige 2009er Modelle haben diese Stütze. Zu 2010 werden die alle gerade sein. Kannst du aber bei deinem Händler bestimmt austauschen lassen. Mess mal deine Spannweite. Kann gut sein, dass du auch einen breiteren Lenker brauchst. Ausprobieren!



Hi!
Schnelle Antwort ! 
tsja, zu der Stütze: eigentlich würde ich dann gerne wieder ne Joplin verbauen...aber die is gerade..
Wie siehts den MIT Sattel/lenker-Höhenunterschied aus bzw. Kann Mann da ohne weiteres nen viel höheren Vorbau einbauen??
Und noch mal die Frage an alle hier, wer ist zwichen 1,93 und 1,95 und fährt ein Spicy ?????


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Du kannst daim Prinzip alles verbasteln, was der Markt so hergibt. Irgendwie scheint bei uns in Bielefeld was im Wasser zu sein. Ich hab einige Jungs in dieser Größenlage auf Spicy und Zesty Modellen. Bei mir hats nur bis 1,84 gelangt...


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du kannst daim Prinzip alles verbasteln, was der Markt so hergibt. Irgendwie scheint bei uns in Bielefeld was im Wasser zu sein. Ich hab einige Jungs in dieser Größenlage auf Spicy und Zesty Modellen. Bei mir hats nur bis 1,84 gelangt...




also Du kennst jemanden der so gross ist und der Spicy fährt ??? 
was haben die geändert ? Und kommt denen das Bike eher kompakt wendig klein vor vom feeling her ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Kompakt und wendig sind alle LP von Haus aus. Jetzt so aus dem Stehgreif denk ich da an drei Jungs in dieser Größe. Die haben wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten geändert. Falls du eine XC Rakete suchst, bist du beim Spicy allerdings total falsch...was hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

Irgendwie komme ich mir mit meinem 1,81cm auf L jetzt ziemlich komisch vor.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Wir habens für dich ja auch umgebaut  Kannst es auch in M bekommen. DANN siehst du seltsam aus


----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

Meinste? Irgendwie bin ich nun total verwirrt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

War doch nur n Scherz. Das passt so, wie es da jetzt steht ganz genau. Hast es doch auch schon gefahren. Du kannst aber am Montag gerne nochmal vorbeikommen um ganz sicher zu gehen. S gibt übrigens auch noch


----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

Hmm.
Ich hasse es ein "Kopfmensch" zu sein. Aber Montag wollte ich ja eh nochmal reinkommen.   

Dauert ja eh noch bis die doofen Felgen da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir habens für dich ja auch umgebaut  Kannst es auch in M bekommen. DANN siehst du seltsam aus



Was ich vor habe... Also ich hatte folende Bikes vorher( nur zum verstehen daß ich kein xc-Rackete suche  )
Specialized Enduro2003, Giant VT mit Pike, Rose Uncle Jimbo 6 mit Fox RC2 36 und Joplin.
Ich fahre gerne Touren mal länger mal kürzer wo es auch schonmal heftiger und technisch zugeht, quasie Enduro 
den Jimbo fuhr ich in Xl und kam damit super klar.... Aber an dem Spicy bin ich schon lange am liebäugeln 
shit is nur daß die das nicht so gross bauen wie die Zestys und bin denke ich MIT meiner Grösse sehr grenzwertig.....
Oder jemand anderer Meinung daß das alles noch im unproblematischen Bereich liegt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Ohne, dass du drauf gesessen hast, kannst du das schlussendlich nicht beurteilen.Also auf zum nächsten LP dealer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Ich hasse es ein "Kopfmensch" zu sein. Aber Montag wollte ich ja eh nochmal reinkommen.
> 
> Dauert ja eh noch bis die doofen Felgen da sind.



Die doofen Felgen sind Montag da
Kannst aber gerne nochmal damit losdüsen!


----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die doofen Felgen sind Montag da
> Kannst aber gerne nochmal damit losdüsen!



In M meinste?

Ach, ich glaub nicht das die Montag kommen.  Bei meinem Glück die letzten Tage..

@ernieball73
Von dir nach Bielefeld sind es nur ~250km. Ab ins Auto. Ich zeig dir auch paar nette Trails rund um Bielefeld.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Für das, was du damit vorhast ist L bestens, aber probiers ruhig nochmal
Und Mavic sind recht zuverlässig. Langsam, aber zuverlässig. 
Ich wette nen kaffee....


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Ups ich antworte irgendwie immer unter dem falschen Zitat, das passiert wenn man das vom Eiertelefon aus macht 
 , wenn ich hier höre das der eine User mit 1,82 in L fährt, dann bekomme ich wieder zweifel....
Oder kommt er sich doch nun was zu klein für diesen Rahmen vor?
Möchte hier auch keinen nerven MIT meiner Frage, jeder denkt jetzt bestimmt , Mensch Typ, setz Dich drauf dann weisst Du es ! 
habe ich auch vor gut 5 Monaten mal gemacht, kam mir nur damals in nem Laden auf die schnelle was Klein vor und kurze Zeit später hatte ich mich ja auch für den Jimbo entschieden , was aber nun Retour geht.... Also kommt nun wieder das Spicy in meine Gedanken weils damals mein absoluter Favorit war und ist 
nur diese Zweifel ob ichs dann irgendwie passend bekomme mit diversen Umänderungen....


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Für das, was du damit vorhast ist L bestens, aber probiers ruhig nochmal
> Und Mavic sind recht zuverlässig. Langsam, aber zuverlässig.
> Ich wette nen kaffee....


Meintest Du mich jetzt damit, das L genau richtig für mich ist ???


----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Für das, was du damit vorhast ist L bestens, aber probiers ruhig nochmal
> Und Mavic sind recht zuverlässig. Langsam, aber zuverlässig.
> Ich wette nen kaffee....



Ich wette mit und erhoehe um ein Stück Käsekuchen!


@ernieball73
Bin bisher ein Zesty in L gefahren. Da ich mit meiner Größe zwischen M und L stehe, hat mir mein Händler (Papa Midnight!) L empfohlen. Da es halt tourentauglicher wäre. In L fuhr es sich auch sehr gut. 

Nur ich wechsel nun vom Zesty aufs Spicy und nun bin ich leicht verwirrt ob L wirklich das passende ist. 
Ich klink mich hier mal aus, ist eher nen Thema für Papa und dich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Du wärest nicht der erste, der ne lange Anreise nach Bielefeld macht. Letzte Woche hat einer aus Cairo (ja, das in Ägypten) und davor einer aus Dänemark seinen Bock hier abgeholt. DAS ist weit.
Bei dir ist es zumindest schwer zu beurteilen, weil ich immer noch nicht deine Spannweite etc. kenne.
mkernbach hätte ich auch erst auf ein M gesetzt, aber dann hat er es sich mal real unter den Hintern geklemmt und gefahren. Er will es hauptsächlich auf Touren fahren. Allerdings bekommt er auch die Setbackstütze raus. Das sind immerhin 22 mm "Oberrohr" weniger...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Meintest Du mich jetzt damit, das L genau richtig für mich ist ???



ne. diesmal meinte ich mkernbach. du kriegst aber auch nen Kaffee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ne. diesmal meinte ich mkernbach. du kriegst aber auch nen Kaffee...



Ich bin bei rose vermessen worden,hier die Maße:Körpergr.1,94  /Schulterbreite 44,62cm / Schulterhöhe 162,5cm /Armlänge 68,7cm /Beckenkammhöhe 116,8cm / Fausthöhe 93,8cm /Beinlänge 93,44 cm reichen die Angaben


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Wenn ich ne Joplin verbauen möchte fehlen Mir die 22mm ja wieder :-((


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Und deine Gesammtspannbreite?


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und deine Gesammtspannbreite?



Was ist das denn genau ?


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Das ist MIT nem Gerät Von Body Scanning durchgeführt worden...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Mach mal nen Adler. Und von Fingerspitze bis zu Fingerspitze deiner Mittelfinger gemessen sollten das in dein Fall (nach DaVinci) 194 cm sein 
Kann aber eben auch sein, dass es mehr oder weniger ist. Sollte es mehr sein, wirds schwierig mit nem Spicy.


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Krass stimmt ! 1,94


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Dann kannste Glück haben, dass es doch noch passt. Aber wohl eher nicht mit Frau Joplin...


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dann kannste Glück haben, dass es doch noch passt. Aber wohl eher nicht mit Frau Joplin...



Was ist den MIT Sattel nach hinten und längerer Vorbau ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Habe gerade noch mal ganz gerade meine Frau mim Zollstock der "Adler" gemessen  1,93m !!


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Die Sattelstützenhöhe ist durch deine Schrittlänge vorgegeben. Die Sattelschlittentiefe durch deine Oberschenkellänge, denn in der richtigen Sitzposition sollte ein Lot von deinem Knie aus direkt auf die Achse vom Pedal zeigen. DAS ist durch deine Körpergeometrie vorgegeben. Die Vorbaulänge ist Geschmackssache.
Mit der Vorbaulänge kann man eine falsche Rahmengröße nicht gesundschummeln.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal ganz gerade meine Frau mim Zollstock der "Adler" gemessen  1,93m !!



Deine Frau??? Wie groß is die denn?
ich hatte mal nen Arbeitskollegen, der hatte bei 1,82 m Körpergröße eine Spannweite von 1,97 m! Als das bekannt wurde hiess er "Uga-Uga"... Die Proportionen können wirklich stark unterschiedlich sein. ich hab bei 1,84 m eine Spannweite von 1,82. Kurze Arme...


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Meine Frau is 1,75 ;-) 
die hat sich hinter mich gestellt und hat dann ganz Waaagerecht Von Spitze Stinkefinger zu Spitze Stinkefinger 1.93 gemessen 
Ugah agah )))


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Meine Frau is 1,75 ;-)
> die hat sich hinter mich gestellt und hat dann ganz Waaagerecht Von Spitze Stinkefinger zu Spitze Stinkefinger 1.93 gemessen
> Ugah agah )))



Die hat bei eins75 ne Spannweite von 193 zentimeter?????


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die hat bei eins75 ne Spannweite von 193 zentimeter?????



Nein die hat doch mich gemessen )))))) uahhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

uga uga!


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

ich dachte gerade schon. Oh Mann. ne, 1,93 Spannweite ist für dich bestens. Kann also noch klappen. Draufsetzen und auch selber entscheiden!!! Lass dir da nix erzählen. Das merkste sofort, ob das klappt oder nicht.


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

und was ist nun mit Joplin ? und wenn der Sattel zum Lenker Höhenuterschied zu viel ist daß ich das Gefühl habe ich sitz aufm Rennrad .....
klar ,muß ich ausprobieren .....aber ich hätte so gerne mal en Feedback von nem User der so groß ist wie ich mit ähnlicher Spannweite der EIN SPICY FÄHRT !!
Jungs meldet Euch !!


----------



## maxl111 (8. August 2009)

Guten Abend Leute,

nachdem jetzt schon sehr Spicey Lastig getratscht wurde, werde ich mal wieder ne Froggy Frage indn Thread werfen.

Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass ich bei den Serienmässigen Läufrädern des Froggy 318 Spiel an der Vordernabe ( MZ 66 RC3 ) sowohl auch an der Hinterradnabe habe. Soll heissen dass sich das Laufrad 90° zur Fahrtrichtung einige Millimeter bewegen lässt. 

Bei meinen anderen beiden Rädern ist das nicht der Fall. 

Muss ich mir Gedanken machen oder ist das eine akzeptable Toleranz?

sg Hannes


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Nen ganzen Milimeter? dann kriegst du die Scheibe ja gar nicht schleiffrei.


----------



## avid49 (8. August 2009)

hallo Papa,meine Lager(Vorderrad/Spicy) werden ausgetauscht...das hat schon mal geklappt!Mein Spicy ist 6 Monate alt und heute stelle ich fest,das Schaltauge ist in der Mitte gebrochen....!!!!!........läuft das unter Gewährleistung! Danke!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

Das Schaltauge??? Wie geht das denn? Naja, dafür ist es ja eigentlich gemacht. das hat aber nix mit Gewährleistung zu tun. Da mußte wohl einfach mal n neues kaufen. Die gibts in drei Farben. Silber, rot und grün.


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

Hi Papa, sag mal is das eigentlich überhaupt noch machbar en Spicy 516er von 09 in L zu bekommen? falls ich mich dazu entscheiden sollte.... bzw. wie sihts mit der Lieferbarkeit aus??? hab nen LP-Händler in ca. 100km ....nur der hätte ja dann wahrscheinlich die selben Bestellungschwierigkeiten wie Du....


----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Hi Papa, sag mal is das eigentlich überhaupt noch machbar en Spicy 516er von 09 in L zu bekommen? falls ich mich dazu entscheiden sollte.... bzw. wie sihts mit der Lieferbarkeit aus??? hab nen LP-Händler in ca. 100km ....nur der hätte ja dann wahrscheinlich die selben Bestellungschwierigkeiten wie Du....



Das 916er wird derzeit für 3799,- (UVP: 4699,-) rausgehauen.. Nicht viel teurer als UVP vom 516er.  Ich hab mich für das 916er entschieden..


----------



## ernieball73 (8. August 2009)

hmmmmm...wäre auch ne Überlegung wert......
nur brauche ich eigentlich keine XTR Kurbel.....  der Rest is natürlich schon sehr lecker an dem Bike.... hast Du das grün mal in Natura gesehen....das weiß gefällt mir an dem 516er schon echt schweinegeil.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (8. August 2009)

Ich bin das grün schon öfters gefahren. Sofern meine Felgen Montag ankommen besitz ich es auch.  (Hoffentlich kommen sie nicht an, sonst verliere ich eine Wette mit Papa Midnight .. )

Das weiße kotzt mich an. Sieht meiner Meinung nach richtig schrecklich aus. Total auffällig. Das Grün ist sehr "gediegen" und eher unauffällig. Ist aber geschmackssache. 

Die XTR Kurbel kannste dir ja gegen ne XT Kurbel tauschen lassen und dir die Differenz anrechnen lassen.

Und ich glaub das 916er in L ist eher noch da als ein 516er.. 

http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/9446.jpg
vs
http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/9436.jpg

Alleine die doofen Felgen-Aufkleber von Shimpanso.. Schrecklich...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Hi Papa, sag mal is das eigentlich überhaupt noch machbar en Spicy 516er von 09 in L zu bekommen? falls ich mich dazu entscheiden sollte.... bzw. wie sihts mit der Lieferbarkeit aus??? hab nen LP-Händler in ca. 100km ....nur der hätte ja dann wahrscheinlich die selben Bestellungschwierigkeiten wie Du....



Ich hab heute mein letztes in L vertickt. Sorry. Wenn du dann aber wirklich noch eins haben möchtest, kann ich nochmal versuchen eins zu bekommen...manchmal klappts.


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

hmmmmmm....ich muß noch mal irgendwo drauf sitzen ,sonst hat das alles keinen Sinn......ich würde mich dann ggf. bei Dir melden,ja!?!
warum müßen Gute Bikehändler immer so weit weg von der schönen Eifel sein


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. August 2009)

kannst ja vorbeikommen und dann gleich die Bikeparks Willingen und Winterberg dranhängen  Is umme ecke...


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

boh Leude ,wann geht Ihr denn immer ins Bett 
ich geh jetzt mal 
mein Kopf is am qualmen.....ich grübel mir hier echt einen zusammen..... 

mein Problem is halt folgendes ,daß ich ab Freitag ,gar kein Bike mehr habe   ....da wird nähmlich mein Uncle Jimbo mit DHL abgeholt und wieder nach Bocholt verfrachtet.....

und dann fängt mein trainingsdefizit an ohne Bike..... uahhhhh....
ich bin mitte September schon für nen Bikemarathon gemeldet in Daun(Eifel)
und habe glaube ich en Problem überhaupt bis dahin en gutes Bike zu finden....
hatte auch schonmal an en Trek Remedy gedacht Modelljahr 2009, aber das kann mann Deutschlandweit völlig knicken...alles ausverkauft.....
das hätte es auch in XL gegeben.....und das SPICY halt nur bis L 

ich muß nächste Woche mal rum fahren und testen testen testen

alles nicht so einfach.......

und noch mal an alle Spicyfahrer ! meldet Euch wenn Ihr größer als 1,90m seit !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkernbach (9. August 2009)

Bike-Marathon mit 'nem Spicy? Der hier?


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

ja ,warum ?!
ich habe bis jetzt ja auch nen Rose Jimbo gefahren mit v.undh. 160mm Federweg und bin damit auch schon öfters Touren gefahren die um die 90km lagen incl.schöner Singeltrail und Felsen/Wurzel-Passagen


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

wir sind da mit meine Bikekumpels mit 10 Mann am Start, allerding machen wir "nur" den Halbmarathon von 60km und 1300hm.....
abends wolln wir ja noch entspannt bei der Bikenight in Daun lecker Bierchen trinken und  das Flutlichtbikerace und das Rockkonzert genießen


----------



## mkernbach (9. August 2009)

Ah jo, hab nur nach gefragt. 

Enduro und Marathon.. Bin da skeptisch. 

Aber passt wohl in dein sonstiges Einsatzgebiet gut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

wir wolln da nur mitfahren ,von ner guten Start-Ziel-Zeit kann da unter den vielen Profiracern garkeine Rede sein !, wir tauchen da auch alles mit dicker Hose auf (Shorts ) 
in meiner Truppe fahren z.B. 5 Leute ein Rotwild re1 einer sogar in der Ride Ausführung(170mm Fdwg.)..einer en Specialized Enduro einer en Simplon Elvox...uws....usw.... wir werden unseren Spass haben....


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> wir wolln da nur mitfahren ,von ner guten Start-Ziel-Zeit kann da unter den vielen Profiracern garkeine Rede sein !, wir tauchen da auch alles mit dicker Hose auf (Shorts )
> in meiner Truppe fahren z.B. 5 Leute ein Rotwild re1 einer sogar in der Ride Ausführung(170mm Fdwg.)..einer en Specialized Enduro einer en Simplon Elvox...uws....usw.... wir werden unseren Spass haben....



wenn ich en Bike bis dahin habe   ......


----------



## mkernbach (9. August 2009)

Hört sich doch super an. Top Einstellung 

Nun musst du nur noch den passenden Händler finden, der dir ein 916 oder 516 in L besorgen kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. August 2009)

Und eben darum gehts ja auch!!! N 916 hab ich noch...öhm...sorry...wollte eigentlich kein verkaufsgespräch starten...räusper...ich bin mal off. Bis denne!


----------



## mkernbach (9. August 2009)

--


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hört sich doch super an. Top Einstellung
> 
> Nun musst du nur noch den passenden Händler finden, der dir ein 916 oder 516 in L besorgen kann.



Du sagst es, bzw. erst mal muß ich nochmal drauf sitzen und mir genau überlegen obs dann passt, oder nicht, bevor ich soviel Knete ausgebe....
aber es war echt  nett mit Euch 2en heute Abend  zu quatschen, Danke  !!

mann trifft sich bestimmt die tage nochmal wieder hier !

nacht Zusammen ! 
Gruß Sascha

www.noxit.de     Partyrock-live


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (9. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Du sagst es, bzw. erst mal muß ich nochmal drauf sitzen und mir genau überlegen obs dann passt, oder nicht, bevor ich soviel Knete ausgebe....
> aber es war echt  nett mit Euch 2en heute Abend  zu quatschen, Danke  !!
> 
> mann trifft sich bestimmt die tage nochmal wieder hier !
> ...



Mach das. Bist ja herzlich eingeladen nach Bielefeld zu kommen. Angeblich haben wir hier nen kompenten Händler. 

Kaffee gibts auch und gute Trails kann man dir auch zeigen! 

Bis dahin!


----------



## mcblubb (9. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Du sagst es, bzw. erst mal muß ich nochmal drauf sitzen und mir genau überlegen obs dann passt, oder nicht, bevor ich soviel Knete ausgebe....



Wenn ich meinem LD Glauben schenken darf, war mein Spicy 516 das vorletzte, das lieferbar war....

Das war vor 3 Wochen...

Jetzt werde ich es knechten, das Teil.

BTW: Mein bisheriges Fazit: Senibler im Ansprechverhalten als mein Reign, Downhill ein Kracher, Uphill muss man mit der Gabelabsenkung arbeiten um so zu klettern wie das Reign ohne Absenkung. WEnn man den Hinterraddämpfer sperrt beschleunigt das Teil fast wie ein hardtail.

Gruß

GErd


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

Hui buhhhhh...... Das Vorletzte ?! das wird ja noch spannend MIT dem Bikekauf...
Wie gross bist du und welche Rahmengrösse fährst Du ???


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2009)

Moin Jungs,

ich klink mich mal kurz ein. Tut mir leid Ernie aber ich hab das letzte in L hier stehen  Ich bin 1,93 und die anderen Maße weiß ich en aber komme gut an uga uga ran^^ ICh hab bisher ncihts bisauf Dämpferdruck verstellt .. muss mal schaun wie es mit Sattel usw is aber ich muss sagen is schon geil das Dingen. Mir passt es gut meiner Meinung nach aber da musste Papa fragen.

LG Jens


----------



## avid49 (9. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge??? Wie geht das denn? Naja, dafür ist es ja eigentlich gemacht. das hat aber nix mit Gewährleistung zu tun. Da mußte wohl einfach mal n neues kaufen. Die gibts in drei Farben. Silber, rot und grün.



Habe aber keine Feindberührung gehabt(Stein etc.).Das Schaltauge ist zwischen den beiden Schrauben gebrochen.Vor Lapierre habe ich 13 Jahre Specialized gefahren und dabei ganze 2 Stück geschrotet und die waren nur krumm,sind niemals gebrochen!!


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2009)

@ avid: soweit ich weiß sind Schaltaugen soll-bruch-Stellen und damit dafür da das das Schaltwerk nicht abbricht. Wäre dann ja billiger als nen ganzes Schaltwerk zukaufen 

- korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege-


----------



## avid49 (9. August 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Habe aber keine Feindberührung gehabt(Stein etc.).Das Schaltauge ist zwischen den beiden Schrauben gebrochen.Vor Lapierre habe ich 13 Jahre Specialized gefahren und dabei ganze 2 Stück geschrotet und die waren nur krumm,sind niemals gebrochen!!



Papa,haste denn ein Schaltauge in rot da?


----------



## mcblubb (9. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Hui buhhhhh...... Das Vorletzte ?! das wird ja noch spannend MIT dem Bikekauf...
> Wie gross bist du und welche Rahmengrösse fährst Du ???




Bin 1,89 und fahre L....


Für die "pfälzer locals":

Bin heute den Trail zur Wolfsburg runtergefahren (Heute ist der Sigma-Marathon und der Wolfburgtrail ist die "Schlüsselstelle").

Im Vergleich zu den hoppelnden Hardtails und Rennfullys ist das LP wie ne Sänfte runtergebügelt.


Gruß

Gerd


----------



## mkernbach (9. August 2009)

ernieball73 schrieb:


> Hui buhhhhh...... Das Vorletzte ?! das wird ja noch spannend MIT dem Bikekauf...
> Wie gross bist du und welche Rahmengrösse fährst Du ???



Also wirds doch ein 916er Spicy!


----------



## hardie (9. August 2009)

@all
sorry das ich hier so reinplatze,
denn ich suche eine kompetente Werkstatt für einen kompletten Service (Zesty aus 08)

Bin bereit einige (auch hunderte) Kilometer in Kauf zu nehmen, Hauptsache der Service stimmt
Standort: 61169

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich klink mich mal kurz ein. Tut mir leid Ernie aber ich hab das letzte in L hier stehen  Ich bin 1,93 und die anderen Maße weiß ich en aber komme gut an uga uga ran^^ ICh hab bisher ncihts bisauf Dämpferdruck verstellt .. muss mal schaun wie es mit Sattel usw is aber ich muss sagen is schon geil das Dingen. Mir passt es gut meiner Meinung nach aber da musste Papa fragen.
> 
> LG Jens



Hi Jens ! Endlich ! Du bist hier mal der erste der so meine Grösse hat !
Also du kommst gut ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen klar ?!??
Kannst Du Mir mal bitte ein paar bilder an [email protected] senden wie Dein bike aussieht !
LG Sascha


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. August 2009)

hardie schrieb:


> @all
> sorry das ich hier so reinplatze,
> denn ich suche eine kompetente Werkstatt für einen kompletten Service (Zesty aus 08)
> 
> ...



Was für ein Problem hast du denn? Schick mal ne PN, damit wir hier den Thread nicht verstopfen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. August 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Papa,haste denn ein Schaltauge in rot da?



Wieviele brauchst du? Schick mal per PN deine Adresse.


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2009)

@ ernie .. mache ich heute abend .. bekomme glecih besuch .. spätestens morgen vonner arbeit bekommste se 

LG Jens


----------



## thomasbee (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur nochmal hinsichtlich meiner Frage vor einiger Zeit bzgl. plötzliches Abspringen meines Tubeless Nobby Nic 2.25 von der XT Felge noch aussen folgendes anmerken:

1) Mein Händler hat mir den Reifen sofort gegen Conti Mountain King getauscht, und zwar sowohl hinten (wo das Problem war=) als auch zur Sicherheit vorne. 

2) Schwalbe hat mir auf der Bike Messe München bestätigt, dass sie ein Materialproblem haben und der NN deswegen zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, und dass das Problem schon mehrfach aufgetaucht sei und bekannt ist. Man werde bei Tubeless wieder auf das alte Material zurückgehen.

3) Wenn ich mir den Kiefer gebrochen hätte und ein paar Zähne ausgeschlagen hätte, weil der Reifen bei der Abfahrt abspringt, hätte ich vielleicht mit meinem Anwalt mal über die Informationspolitik von Schwalbe nachgedacht.

Fazit: Händler top, Schwalbe flop

.t


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte nur nochmal hinsichtlich meiner Frage vor einiger Zeit bzgl. plötzliches Abspringen meines Tubeless Nobby Nic 2.25 von der XT Felge noch aussen folgendes anmerken:
> 
> ...



Wah, machen das nur die Tubeless oder auch die normalen? Ist ja heftig ...


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ ernie .. mache ich heute abend .. bekomme glecih besuch .. spätestens morgen vonner arbeit bekommste se
> 
> LG Jens



Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Bilder und vor allem wie weit Du Deine Sattelstütze raus gezogen hast...
1,93 biste ja!?! Oder.... Ich ja 1,94....


----------



## thomasbee (9. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Wah, machen das nur die Tubeless oder auch die normalen? Ist ja heftig ...



Nur die Tubeless.

.t


----------



## ernieball73 (9. August 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Nur die Tubeless.
> 
> .t



was ein Glück   fahr nähmlich auch NN 2,4 in Normalo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2009)

Schwalbe hatten dieses Jahr mit so einigen Modellen Schwierigkeiten. NN in normal gehört da aber nicht zu. Vor allem die dicken Pellen machten Probleme. Nehmt CONTI oder noch besser MAXXIS.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schwalbe hatten dieses Jahr mit so einigen Modellen Schwierigkeiten. NN in normal gehört da aber nicht zu. Vor allem die dicken Pellen machten Probleme. Nehmt CONTI oder noch besser MAXXIS.



Bin ja mit meinen Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic hochzufrieden, aber der Vertrieb von Maxxis hockt ja hier in Augsburg, daher werde ich die sicher auch mal antesten 

Welcher von Maxxis würde dem am ehesten entsprechen, ich blick bei den vielen (zu vielen) Modellen nicht durch.

An sich ja ein Ardent 26 x 2.25 Kevlar, aber der wiegt halt locker 150g mehr.
Und meine MK haben sich auch erst eine Panne nach 1500km geleistet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2009)

probier  mal den High Roller oder den Adnvantage! echt prima die Dinger! Gibts auch als single ply.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2009)

Mache ich sobald die neu gekaufte MK 2.2 SS und RK 2.2 SS Kombi runter ist, also mit Maxxis wirds erst im Frühjahr was, zwischendrin kommen Spikes drauf, Augsburg kennt bei Radwegen keinen Winterdienst *g*

Bei Maxxis verwirrt mich vor allem, dass ich Reifen in der bevorzugten Breite 2.2-2-3 unter "Freeride" finde, das verwirrt einen Hardtail Fahrer nunmal leicht *g*


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2009)

Kategorien sind Mist. Selber entscheiden ist besser!


----------



## lugggas (10. August 2009)

oder ardent, der advantage rollte mir zu schwer. ich hatte mit muddy maries noch keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2009)

@ ernieball: du hast post  ... ich fahre die Sattelstütze gute 2cm vor der Begrenzung ... müsstest bei Interesse Papa mal nach genaueren Details bzw. Maßen ausquetschen  Musst nur bedenken das das Sitzrohr nen knick hat und du deswegen die Stütze net ganz versenken kannst. Wenn du fragen hast schieß los .. 

LG jens


----------



## toslson (10. August 2009)

hardie schrieb:


> @all
> sorry das ich hier so reinplatze,
> denn ich suche eine kompetente Werkstatt für einen kompletten Service (Zesty aus 08)
> 
> ...



von dir nach Kronberg zu Hibike sind es gerade mal 30 KM 
oder gibt es da ein anderes problemchen ??

lg t aus t


----------



## hopfer (10. August 2009)

Mich würden eure aufzustufen von euren Fröschen interessieren was ihr verändert habt und und und...
...und ob jemand schonmal einen Vivid oder Fox DHX / RC4 im Froggy Gefahren ist?

Cheers, Peter

PS: wie viel eure Bikes wiegen.


----------



## ernieball73 (10. August 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ ernieball: du hast post  ... ich fahre die Sattelstütze gute 2cm vor der Begrenzung ... müsstest bei Interesse Papa mal nach genaueren Details bzw. Maßen ausquetschen  Musst nur bedenken das das Sitzrohr nen knick hat und du deswegen die Stütze net ganz versenken kannst. Wenn du fragen hast schieß los ..
> 
> LG jens


hast Du denn ne Sattelstütze MIT knick nach hinten Oder ne gerade?? Und wie hoch ist Deine Schrittlänge ?
Hast du keine zu krasse sattelüberhöung zum Lenker??
Ich weis ich bin langsam wat anstrengend aber ich hab noch nicht die Gelegenheit gehabt mich mal endlich auf so'n "Bock" drauf zu setzen 
Schick doch bitte noch mal en Bild wo nix abgesenkt is ja?!
LG Sascha


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2009)

Für Interessierte: mein Händler hat heute ein Pro Race 200 reinbekommen. Blau-weiß ist das gute Stück, Neuerungen hab ich auf die schnelle folgende gesehen:

- Formula RX Bremse, Bremssattel wie bei den anderen in Rahmenfarbe eloxiert
- Die Recon SL wurde durch die Recon SL mit Motion Control ersetzt (die neue Recon ist "kantiger" als die Alte (Gabelbrücke) und passt somit zur Rahmenform, außerdem gabs neue Decals
- Felgen sind statt den Mavic Crossride nun Alexrims SX44, da kann ich nix zu sagen
- Reifen sind irgendwelche Hutchinson, deren Profil wohl rein auf CC im trockenen ausgelegt ist

Foto hab ich leider keins.


----------



## RS-68 (10. August 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> von dir nach Kronberg zu Hibike sind es gerade mal 30 KM
> oder gibt es da ein anderes problemchen ??
> 
> lg t aus t



Ich nehme mal an das:

"denn ich suche eine kompetente Werkstatt "


----------



## VoikaZ (10. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Mich würden eure aufzustufen von euren Fröschen interessieren was ihr verändert habt und und und...


Bilder der aktuellen Ausbaustufe kennst Du ja. Ende der Woche sollten neue Bilder mit der Travis kommen 



hopfer schrieb:


> ...und ob jemand schonmal einen Vivid oder Fox DHX / RC4 im Froggy Gefahren ist?


Mit dem Gedanken (Coildämpfer im Froggy) spiel ich irgendwie auch. Der DHX Air arbeitet schon gut, aber ich glaub das der Hinterbau noch mehr Potential hätte.



hopfer schrieb:


> wie viel eure Bikes wiegen.


Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaub ich will es garnicht wissen  Mein Aufbau ist ja schon eher schwergewichtig. Egal, morgen wird damit wieder der Geißkopf gerockt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## materia (10. August 2009)

Hallo, weisst du auch wieviel das Froggy 518 2010 kostet? Denke vom Sx aufs Froggy umzusatteln

Gruß


----------



## mkernbach (10. August 2009)

> Froggy 318 â¬ 2399,-



Aus der Signatur von Papa Midnight..


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2009)

er meint dieser signatur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2009)

So. Jetzt mal alle Preise fÃ¼r 2010. Diese gelten aber nur bis zur Eurobike!!! Das ist ernst gemeint!

PRO RACE	
PRO RACE 200	1.299,00 â¬
PRO RACE 300	1.599,00 â¬
PRO RACE 400	2.299,00 â¬
PRO RACE 500	2.099,00 â¬
PRO RACE 700	2.999,00 â¬
PRO RACE 900	5.999,00 â¬
TANDEM	
X2 TEAM	2.299,00 â¬
X2R TEAM	1.999,00 â¬
 X-CONTROL RACE 100mm	
X-CONTROL RACE 500	2.499,00 â¬
X-CONTROL RACE 700	3.799,00 â¬
X-CONTROL RACE 900	6.699,00 â¬
 X CONTROL FPS2 120mm	
X-CONTROL 210	1.599,00 â¬
X CONTROL 310	1.999,00 â¬
X CONTROL 410	2.599,00 â¬
X CONTROL 510	2.999,00 â¬
X CONTROL 710 	3.999,00 â¬
X CONTROL 910 Carbone	5.599,00 â¬
 ZESTY OST 140mm	
ZESTY 214	1.899,00 â¬
ZESTY 314	2.299,00 â¬
ZESTY 514	2.999,00 â¬
ZESTY 714	3.999,00 â¬
ZESTY 914	4.999,00 â¬
 SPICY OST 160mm	
SPICY 216	1.999,00 â¬
SPICY 316	2.499,00 â¬
SPICY 516	3.499,00 â¬
SPICY 916	4.699,00 â¬
 L-Series Pro	
PRO RACE 200 L	1.299,00 â¬
X-CONTROL 310 L	1.999,00 â¬
ZESTY 314 L	2.299,00 â¬
 FROGGY OST 180mm	
FROGGY 318	2.399,00 â¬
FROGGY 518	3.399,00 â¬
FROGGY 718	4.999,00 â¬
DH 200mm	
DH-720 	3.499,00 â¬
DH-920 	5.499,00 â¬


----------



## hardie (10. August 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> von dir nach Kronberg zu Hibike sind es gerade mal 30 KM
> oder gibt es da ein anderes problemchen ??
> 
> lg t aus t


 
Ist bereits alles geklärt, und ich konnte die richtige Werkstatt finden.

Gruß
D.


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2009)

@ ernie:

Ich hab eine gerade Sattelstütze. Sattel hängt bei ausgefahrener Stütze auf gleicher Höhe mit Lenker. Miene SChrittlänge is kp .. aber meine Beine sind recht lang für meine Größe also hab ich so uga uga Beine .... 

LG Jens

PS: du hast Post


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2009)

Jetzt lasst das doch mal mit den uga uga...Das war doch nicht auf die Länge sondern auf die Proportion bezogen! Uga!


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2009)




----------



## All-Maikl (11. August 2009)

Moin Moin, weiß jemand was für ein Steuersatz im Spicy 516 L von 2008 verbaut ist und mit wieviel NM ich ggf. die Gabelschaftkappe anknacken soll?


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2009)

also ich glaube das es nen Steuersatz von Lapierre is ... bin mir aber nicht sicher. Papa Midnight oder nen 516er Fahrer


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

random schrieb:


> I need some help :s
> 
> I finally got the spicy 916 frame kit and all the parts, but now there is a problem. I dont know which front mech (Umwerfer) fits on the carbon seatstay !
> 
> ...



Hey!
You will need an ordinary Shimano E-type front deraileur. No matter which one (SLX, XT, XTR. Everything is fine...) Just disassemble the bottom bracket holder and use ONLY the upper swing arm. Use the screws that are the "leftover" from this...
That´s it.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Moin Moin, weiß jemand was für ein Steuersatz im Spicy 516 L von 2008 verbaut ist und mit wieviel NM ich ggf. die Gabelschaftkappe anknacken soll?



Falls du die Szeuersatzkappe meinen solltest, so gibt es da keinen festgelegten Drehmoment. Das hat was mit Gefühl zu tun, da hier nur das Spiel im Steuersatz eingestellt wird. Wenn du das zu fest anziehst, gehen dir die Lager recht schnell hops...

Das ist übrigens ein semi-integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. August 2009)

@ernieball73: sorry das ich jetzt erst schreib, grad viel Stress @work
ich hab das Spicy in L also 50er Rahmengröße und mir taugt das ganz gut, bin 1.88cm aber hab ne Schrittlänge von >90cm, also eher lange Beine, kurze Oberkörper. Sitze lieber eher entspannt, also aufrechter aufm Rad als zu gestreckt. Hab auch die Spacer drin gelassen.

by the way, hab jetzt für mich die Reifenkombo gefunden die mir am besten taugt, MM UST vorne, hinten 08er FA UST


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

random schrieb:


> They fixed it... they found some "adapter" for the mech in the box of the frame ^^ ... makes sense ? (916)



Yeah, This is a special part manufactured by Lapierre. Without this nothing works...


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. August 2009)

@papa:
Kennst du die Rahmengewichte der neuen Zesty ,Spicy und DH? Oder auch von 2009 (der Carbonhinterbau soll wohl 300gr bringen?)?


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

Genau! was ist eigentlich das Rahmengewicht des DH und welche Dämpfer Einbaulänge hat es?

edit: DH 3,96 und 240mm


----------



## toslson (11. August 2009)

Zesty 214 orange:






Zesty 314 silber :
http://accel7.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/3/04/37/69/lapierre-2010/lapierre-zesty-314-2010.jpg

gefunden in franz. Forum : http://www.vtt-mtb.com/article-33970877.html


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Das 214 ist rot. Da passte wohl was mit der Ausleuchtng nicht...





Der Dämpfer im DH ist 240 mm lang.
Gewicht hab ich noch nicht. Hab nur komplettbikes...

Die carbonschwinge reduziert das gesamtgewicht um 300 Gram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

random schrieb:


> Thnx again for your help  you are a lifesaver. Cant wait for my spicy, im getting it today , will post some pics laterz :>
> 
> btw whats in your avatar XD, half pit-half rabbit ? XD



This is a west german Pitbunny. Legendary for its strength and speed! They breed in the forest of teutonia for more than 300 years!


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

geil der is mal richtig gut!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Du nimmst das , glaub ich, nicht so ganz ernst, was...?


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

is halt a wolperdinger gel?


----------



## All-Maikl (11. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Falls du die Szeuersatzkappe meinen solltest, so gibt es da keinen festgelegten Drehmoment. Das hat was mit Gefühl zu tun, da hier nur das Spiel im Steuersatz eingestellt wird. Wenn du das zu fest anziehst, gehen dir die Lager recht schnell hops...
> 
> Das ist übrigens ein semi-integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz.




Habs dann auch einfach so gemacht, mit Gefühl und "Handwarm" sozusagen. Meiner Frau hat der Grüne RF Lenker auch zugesagt, sieht Arschgeil aus  wie ich finde, evtl. muss mit dem ganzen anderen roten Teilen irgendwann auf Grün umgepimt werden.


----------



## ernieball73 (11. August 2009)

Was isn wolperdinger ?!?  sieht auf jeden Fall witzig aus der Hund vom Papa !
Ich interpretiere das mal so, wenn en Pittbull im Wald kommt sollte man so schnell wie'n Hase mit seinem Bike abhauen können( was natürlich nicht ganz einfach ist..... . 
Prooooost !


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

@erienball
einen Wolperdinger kannst du gar nicht kennen den kenne nur wir Bayern den Gibts in ganz verschiedenen Varianten und ist sehr schwer zu fangen!

ist eine Art Fantasie Wesen mit dem wir Bayern immer andere Leute auf den Arm nehmen: http://images.google.com/images?cli...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1

Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau kommt auch daher.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> is halt a wolperdinger gel?



Wolperdinger is´m Kumpel von ihm...


----------



## ernieball73 (11. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @erienball
> einen Wolperdinger kannst du gar nicht kennen den kenne nur wir Bayern den Gibts in ganz verschiedenen Varianten und ist sehr schwer zu fangen!
> 
> ist eine Art Fantasie Wesen mit dem wir Bayern immer andere Leute auf den Arm nehmen: http://images.google.com/images?cli...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1
> ...



hahahaha...wie geil is das denn ?!


----------



## mkernbach (11. August 2009)

mein neues







scheiss foto ich weiß... 
gleich gehts trail surfen. wünscht mir viel glück 

getauscht:
hope hoops pro II naben
mavic 521 felgen
rubber queen in 2,4"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (11. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> mein neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Spicy 916 gefällt mir gut!!

Viel Spaß beim trail surfen

ist das ein 46cm Rahmen?


----------



## mkernbach (11. August 2009)

nee. L (50) Wirkt nur so klein, weil die Rubber Queen so extrem volumig sind. fat queen wäre der bessere namen.


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

geiles teil die LR sind super besonders die Felgen!
wen ich nicht 180mm bräuchte weil ich so schlecht fahre wäre das eine Überlegung wert


----------



## ernieball73 (11. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> mein neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sabbbellllll   GEILOMAT......
vieleicht ich bald auch....wenns passt


----------



## toslson (11. August 2009)

Hallo, hier noch mal meine Frage vieleicht weiss ja jemand was:
will mein Zesty 314 09 aufrüsten:

u.a. mit:
-Sattel Fizik Gobi WING FLEX 
-XTR Kubelsatz
-anderen Reifen klar

und Frage: kann ich einen Dämpfer mit der Bezeichnung:

Fox Float  RP2 XV 7.5" x 2.0"  Air Shox 2009 

nehmen ? 

danke


----------



## TeamAlter (11. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte eine Fox 36 Float RC2 aus nem Froggy 718 Ltd. mit konischem Steuerrohr samt Lapierre Steuersatz zu verkaufen. Mehr Infos im Bikemarkt 

... und falls jemand an der Crank Brothers Joblin R in der Lapierre Froggy Edition mit grünem statt rotem Eloxal Interesse hat auch einfach eine PN.

Danke


----------



## Asha'man (11. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> mein neues
> 
> scheiss foto ich weiß...
> gleich gehts trail surfen. wünscht mir viel glück
> ...



Hübsches Teil!!! Eine meiner Lieblingsfarben bei den Spicys. Gott segne den alten Designer.  

Die Rubber Queen sind erstaunlich gut. Am Anfang wollte ich sie nicht, mittlerweile bin ich begeistert. 

@llMaikl: Schön, dass ihr vernünftig geworden seid. Ihr wolltet ja den guten original Lenker kürzen.   Meldet euch mal, wenn ihr zufällig in der Nähe von Leogang seid die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## LC4Fun (11. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen mein 2009er Zesty 514 mit kürzerem Vorbau und breiterem Lenker auszustatten, da ich mir hiervon ein deutlich besseres Handling auf den Trails und in kniffeligen Situationen erwarte (also ähnlich meinem 24" Dirtbike).  

Ist eine solche Geometrie nachteilig auf Touren? Ich fahre typischerweise 50-75KM pro Tour und habe bedenken bezüglich Laufruhe und Ergonomie.

Wenn ich schon tausche stelle ich mir was hübscheres (z.B. Weiß) und leichteres als die originalen LP Lenker und Vorbauten vor, aber natürlich ohne Stabilitätseinbußen    ...die Auswahl erschlägt mich gerade etwas.

Was für Lenker und Vorbauten empfehlt Ihr für so was?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Kommt morgen wer nach Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2009)

"Ich bräuchte mal schnell Urlaub Herr Aubilder" .. hätte ich nur seine private Telefonnummer 

Wie fahrt ihr eig? Bleibt ihr da ne Nacht usw? Würde mich ma interessieren.

LG Jens


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

So viel Zeit hat von uns keiner. Alle am arbeiten! Morgens um 10 hin, abends um 20 zurück. Normalerweise mit nem großen Sammel"taxi"..., aber leider hat meine Dose ein kaputtes Kreuzgelenk und wird erst morgen abend heile...


----------



## mkernbach (11. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt morgen wer nach Winterberg?



Wenn du meinem Chef sagst, dass ich wichtigeres zu tun hab als arbeiten klar. 

@Asha'man
Die Rubber Queen greifen ja derbe. Gerade im Wald bei feucht / matschigen Boden in Kurven getestet. Echt angenehm. Aber hässlich wie die Nacht.

@ernieball73
Papa hat doch doch eins. 

@hopfer


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2009)

lohnt sich denn das überhaupt bis Winterberg runterzuknallen? dauert doch nen paar Stündchen darunter ?!


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. August 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> Hallo, hier noch mal meine Frage vieleicht weiss ja jemand was:
> will mein Zesty 314 09 aufrüsten:
> 
> u.a. mit:
> ...



7,5"=190mm Einbaulänge, du hast doch 200mm, oder? Also nein. Brauchst du das zuschaltbare Pro Pedal? Ansonsten beim Dämpferwechsel auf die Grundabstimmung achten...
Statt XTR Kurbel würde ich einen ordentlichen LRS ordern.


----------



## mkernbach (11. August 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> lohnt sich denn das überhaupt bis Winterberg runterzuknallen? dauert doch nen paar Stündchen darunter ?!



laut map24.com von bielefeld knappe 120km.. also unter einer stunde machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Ebben! 

@ alle: Ich hab nen Fox DHX aus meinem Froggy über. 240 mm Länge mit allen Teilen. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## All-Maikl (11. August 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @llMaikl: Schön, dass ihr vernünftig geworden seid. Ihr wolltet ja den guten original Lenker kürzen.   Meldet euch mal, wenn ihr zufällig in der Nähe von Leogang seid die nächsten Wochen.



Der Easton ist heile geblieben und wird verkauft, der neue RF ist jetzt genau so lang. Wurde nur aus optischen Grunden getauscht.
Schick mir mal ne PN mit Deiner Nummer dann können wir uns aus Ösiland melden. Wir fahren am letzten WE diesen Monat los. Wie lang seit Ihr da?



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt morgen wer nach Winterberg?


Muss leider arbeiten und mein Bike steht ja noch bei Dir. Kanns kaum noch abwarten. Bis jetzt bleibts beim 21. werd wohl gegen halb elf bei Dir sein.


----------



## VoikaZ (11. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt morgen wer nach Winterberg?


Würd ich echt gern. Hätte sogar frei, aber mir ist es zu kurzfristig. Wenn ich es eher gewußt hätte, dann hätte es sich vielleicht sogar einrichten lassen 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Fox DHX aus meinem Froggy über. 240 mm Länge mit allen Teilen. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


 Führe mich nicht in Versuchung  Wäre das ein Coil?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Nö. Air.


----------



## VoikaZ (11. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nö. Air.


Ok, dann hab ich wieder Geld gespart, Air hab ich ja selber.
Was hast Du jetzt bei Dir verbaut? BOS?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Kommt bald


----------



## VoikaZ (11. August 2009)

Echt? Nen BOS? Da bin ich ja mal auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Hab ja auch schon die N´dee drin. wird sich wohl bestens ergänzen! das bestellformular liegt vor mir


----------



## VoikaZ (11. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ja auch schon die N´dee drin. wird sich wohl bestens ergänzen! das bestellformular liegt vor mir



Deine Gabel kenn ich ja vom Bild 
Fix, Stahlfederdämpfer würd mich schon noch sehr reizen. Ich persönlich würd aber wieder in Richtung FOX liebäugln, wobei der BOS auch schon ein ziemlich geiles Teil wäre 
Oh Mann, jetzt hast Du mich wieder angefixt  Hilft nix, jetzt kommt erst einmal die Travis rein. Sollte die sich bewähren, dann hau ich die Totem weg und wenn die zu nem vernünftigen Preis weggeht, dann kommt wohl auch ein Coil-Dämpfer her 

M.f.G.

Voker


----------



## schnitti (11. August 2009)

Wenn das so ist, muss ich dann bald mal wieder auf 'nen Kaffee vorbeikommen.Vielleicht bietet sich dann ja ganz zufällig die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt... 




Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ja auch schon die N´dee drin. wird sich wohl bestens ergänzen! das bestellformular liegt vor mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Schnitti! Alte Säge! Ja sicher mußte dann vorbeikommen! Is ja nich so, dass ich den Sextoy brauche...Ich MUSS den haben!


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

papa schreib mir mal ne PM wie viel ich dafür blechen müsste

Wer will einen DHX Air 240mm hub 70mm ?


----------



## schnitti (11. August 2009)

Naja, nicht umsonst hat er diesen Namen und was braucht man schon wirklich... Aber mal im Ernst, wenn man sich die aktuellen Preise für den neuen DHX RC4 anschaut dann ist der BOS-Dämpfer mehr als nur eine Alternative. Ist eigentlich abzusehen, ob sich preislich bei BOS etwas tun wird?



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schnitti! Alte Säge! Ja sicher mußte dann vorbeikommen! Is ja nich so, dass ich den Sextoy brauche...Ich MUSS den haben!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Das kann man nie so wirklich sagen. Einige Preise für 2010 stehen schon, aber eben viele noch nicht. Die warten zum teil echt bis zum ersten Messetag! Hab vor vielen Jahren mal einen jungen Herrn namens Gary Fisher auf ner Messe kennengelernt. Als ich ihn fragte, was seine bikes so kosten, weil ja nun keine Preis dranstehn, sagte der mir doch ernsthaft, dass er erst bei den anderen abgucken muss!!!
Diese Szene is echt was ganz besonderes ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> papa schreib mir mal ne PM wie viel ich dafür blechen müsste
> 
> Wer will einen DHX Air 240mm hub 70mm ?



Für den sextoy?
kann ich dir erst Donnerstag sagen. Ich meld mich...


----------



## schnitti (11. August 2009)

Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Aber die Geschichte mit Fisher ist schon echt lustig.


----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Für den sextoy?
> kann ich dir erst Donnerstag sagen. Ich meld mich...



jab
wird es bei bos neu Produkte/Verbesserungen ausser einer 160mm Fork geben?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Und Tom Ritchey hab ich vor ein paar Jahren auf der Eurobike auf den Fuß getreten. Und er hatte Sandalen an...extrem peinlich ausgerechnet dann so zu treffen...heute lach ich mich kaputt dadrüber ))))
Zum Glück sind das alles normale Menschen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> jab
> wird es bei bos neu Produkte/Verbesserungen ausser einer 160mm Fork geben?



Ich denke, dass sich vor allem das Preisgefüge sich ändern wird. Schaun wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (11. August 2009)

soll mich das glücklich stimmen oder nicht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

Tja. Gute Frage. Die RaRe hat das preisgefüge mächtig durcheinandergewirbelt. keinen blassen Schimmer, was da so passieren wird.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. August 2009)

where are u located?


----------



## L0cke (12. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> where are u located?



i think he is from Slovenia (Slowenien)


----------



## Richi2511 (12. August 2009)

Oje, Papa als Messeschreck...
War letztes jahr auch auf der Eurobike und beim Händewaschen nachm pinkeln stand plötzlich der kleine Richie Schley neben mir 
Ich hab den glaube ich ganz komisch angeschaut weil der so klein war, er hat aber trotz allem ein freundliches HI rausbekommen.
Später gabs dann ein Autogramm 

Geht jemand von euch dieses Jahr auf die Eurobike?


----------



## S1las (12. August 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Oje, Papa als Messeschreck...
> War letztes jahr auch auf der Eurobike und beim Händewaschen nachm pinkeln stand plötzlich der kleine Richie Schley neben mir
> Ich hab den glaube ich ganz komisch angeschaut weil der so klein war, er hat aber trotz allem ein freundliches HI rausbekommen.
> Später gabs dann ein Autogramm
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (12. August 2009)

...wie jetzt - ihr wascht Euch alle etwa die Hände nach dem Pinkeln? Ich glaube, Richy Schley hat euch nicht angelächelt, sondern ausgelacht...


----------



## Richi2511 (13. August 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> ...wie jetzt - ihr wascht Euch alle etwa die Hände nach dem Pinkeln? Ich glaube, Richy Schley hat euch nicht angelächelt, sondern ausgelacht...



Leider falsch, er hat sich sogar die Hände danach gefönt 
Sehr sehr anständig....


----------



## toslson (13. August 2009)

random schrieb:


> e13 chain guide is waiting to be installed and the stem was ment to be Truvativ AKA but due to some complications with the distribution im getting it in the future, for now they gave me this one :>
> 
> Weight ? I tryed with a scale that my grandfather uses to weight turkeys and stuff , but i guess its not working right cause it showed 12kg (with pedals + sealant in the tires XD). Well the bike is still lighter than my black ano focus treking ;>. I guess my grandfather will be happy knowing his turkeys were at least a KG heavier XD
> 
> Oh yeah, the carbon protector came with a too small hole XD, my vendor was scared it will brake if he starts drilling...i guess im gonna have to do it tomorrow :> any suggestion about drilling into thin carbon ?


wow, very nice one , if its not a secret how much did you pay totaly
and 12KG wow Greetings to your gradfather


----------



## MiLi (13. August 2009)

weiss jemand welche werkzeug soll ich benutzen um howitzer BB aus mein 318 abmontieren  

problem ist dass auf linke seite sehr wenig plaz fur werkzeug gibt. ich will aber die wippe auch nicht abmontieren.

geht das oder muss ich 100% wippe abmontieren?

danke

mfg


----------



## hopfer (13. August 2009)

das geht ohne Probleme du Brauchst halt etwas mehr zeit.
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...o-innenlager-werkzeug-tl-fc32/10953.html?c=18
hast du das Werkzeug?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. August 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> weiss jemand welche werkzeug soll ich benutzen um howitzer BB aus mein 318 abmontieren
> 
> problem ist dass auf linke seite sehr wenig plaz fur werkzeug gibt. ich will aber die wippe auch nicht abmontieren.
> 
> ...


haben die Lager die gleiche Verzahnung wie die aktuellen Shimano Innenlager?
Dann investier einmal in solch eine Nuss:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7379_Innenlager-Werkzeug-TL-FC33-Hollowtech-II.html

In Verbindung mit einer guten Knarre oder einem ordentlichen Knebel bekommst Du jedes Lager spielend los und wieder fest. Und platz solltest Du damit auch genug haben.
Das Werkzeug was Hopfer da empfielt ist nur was zum Finger kaputt machen.


----------



## hopfer (13. August 2009)

empfohlen würde ich das nicht nennen ich weiß auch das die Nüsse besser sind aber  6 Wochen warte zeit und mehr ist lang wen er es jetzt wechseln will


----------



## skatmann (13. August 2009)

Hei
Mal eine kurze Frage.
Wie bekommt man beim DHX 5 Coil den Anschlagsgummi an die Kolbenstange?
MfG stefan


----------



## Welli (13. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> das geht ohne Probleme du Brauchst halt etwas mehr zeit.
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...o-innenlager-werkzeug-tl-fc32/10953.html?c=18
> hast du das Werkzeug?



Hallo,
Vorsicht: 
ich würde auf jeden Fall ein für Truvativ - nicht für Shimano - geeignetes Werkzeug nehmen (BB-06-GPX oder Parktool ParkTM BB79), das passt sonst nicht. Die Lagerschalen sind sehr empfindlich und sofort "versaubeutelt". Wichtig: Bei meinem Howitzer BB ist die rechte Lagerschale - also die auf der Antriebsseite - links drehend einzuschrauben. Zum Herrausschrauben also RECHTSHERUM drehen. Ich würde mir das Manual besorgen. Kann ich Dir ggf. einscannen und mailen.
Grüße
Welli


----------



## MiLi (13. August 2009)

Danke fur Hilfe 

Welli: bitte Manual mailen 

Ich brauche nur rechte Lager im Howitzer BB zutauschen. Wie kann ich diese Lager von Kartusche rausnehmen? Muss ich BB mit Spezialwerkzeug unmontieren oder kann BB im Rahmen bleiben? Was muss ich dann machen?

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen welche Kennzeichnung auf Howitzer Lager steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (13. August 2009)

@MiLi:
Englisches Manual: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/BB-Howitzer-e-r0.pdf
Solltest Du das Deutsche benötigen, das kann ich morgen einscannen. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass man die Kartusche zerlegen kann und die einzelnen Lager separat warten kann. Das weiss ich jedoch nicht genau, ich habe bis jetzt immer die komplette Einheit (das komplette Patronenlager) gewechselt. Ist schließlich speziell abgedichtet.
Grüße


----------



## MTB--Junkie (13. August 2009)

Hilfe:
Bitte um Eure Meinung: Suche einen Leicht-Freerider. Bin das Froggy 518 Probe gefahren. Gewicht und Geo finde ich stimmig. Aber ich möchte dpäter auf eine 1.5 Totem umbauen, 160mm sind mir zu wenig Federweg. Deshalb tendiere ich zum 318er, das auch derzeit sehr günstig zu bekommen ist. Was micht stört - die popelige Hinterrad-Nabe (gut, die Laufräder sind eh nicht der Renner) und die vermeintlich schlechte Lack-Quali und das hohe Gewicht. Über die 2010er Modelle gibts wohl noch keine techn. Daten (Ausstattungsvarianten, Gewichte). Was würdet ihr machen - 318er jetzt oder noch warten oder evtl. Canyon Torque 2010 oder Cube Hanzz 2010 abwarten? Wäre dankbar für Eure Meinung.


----------



## mkernbach (13. August 2009)

Das '09 Modell bekommste jetzt fürn guten Kurs.. 

In dem Vorstellungsvideo von 2009 wurde extra erwähnt, dass Lapierre bei dem 518 sehr lange überlegt hat ob vorne eine 180mm besser aufgehoben wäre. 

http://www.bike-tv.cc/2008/07/23/lapierre-2009-uber-frosche-und-sonstige-gewurze/ 
Ab 02:50 wird es interessant.


----------



## toslson (13. August 2009)

hi, habe mir vor 3 Wochen für einen "guten kurs" das Grüne Zesty 314 geholt.
bin vorher auch 514L etc. Test gefahren.
Rüste jetzt das 314 nach und nach auf, Gable reicht mir noch aus dies ist auch meine Empfehlung besser als auf 2010 warten und hier die Frage
welche Laufräder soll ich zum aufrüsten genau nehmen ? was empfehlt ihr ?
danke gruss aus t aus t


----------



## LC4Fun (13. August 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> ...habe mir vor 3 Wochen für einen "guten kurs" das Grüne Zesty 314 geholt....



Hi,

Du meinst silber, oder? In welchem Jahrgang ist das 314 denn grün?

LG,
Holger


----------



## mkernbach (13. August 2009)

Im 2009 ist es "grün" , genauso wie das Spicy 916







In 2008 grau/silber:


----------



## LC4Fun (13. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Im 2009 ist es "grün" , genauso wie das Spicy 916



Ah, jetzt - und ich dachte seither das sei ein Belichtungsproblem (silber/grünlichgrau) - sowie bei den "orangen" und roten 214er Zesty...

LG,
Holger


----------



## MiLi (14. August 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> @MiLi:
> Englisches Manual: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/BB-Howitzer-e-r0.pdf
> Solltest Du das Deutsche benötigen, das kann ich morgen einscannen. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass man die Kartusche zerlegen kann und die einzelnen Lager separat warten kann. Das weiss ich jedoch nicht genau, ich habe bis jetzt immer die komplette Einheit (das komplette Patronenlager) gewechselt. Ist schließlich speziell abgedichtet.
> Grüße



Danke


----------



## Janne4ever (14. August 2009)

@mtb--junkie
die neue 170er Lyrik würde sicher auch gut ins Froggy passen. 
hab mir gerade ein 2010er Froggy 318 zu gelegt und ne Totem eingebaut. Optisch ist die schon arg fett für den Rahmen mit den dicken Standrohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (14. August 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> @mtb--junkie
> die neue 170er Lyrik würde sicher auch gut ins Froggy passen.
> hab mir gerade ein 2010er Froggy 318 zu gelegt und ne Totem eingebaut. Optisch ist die schon arg fett für den Rahmen mit den dicken Standrohren.



Bilder!11


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. August 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> @mtb--junkie
> die neue 170er Lyrik würde sicher auch gut ins Froggy passen.
> hab mir gerade ein 2010er Froggy 318 zu gelegt und ne Totem eingebaut. Optisch ist die schon arg fett für den Rahmen mit den dicken Standrohren.


 
Wiso? Was ist denn da zu Fett?



So wie sich das Froggy mit der Totem bewegen lässt stell ich mal ganz unverfroren die Behauptung auf, daß der Rahmen mit einer Lyrik oder Fox 36 unterfordert ist.


----------



## LC4Fun (14. August 2009)

HuHu,

ich bin so frei meine Frage z.T. nochmals hoch zu holen, vieleicht lesen Freitag Abends mehr mit 



LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen mein 2009er Zesty 514 mit kürzerem Vorbau und breiterem Lenker auszustatten, da ich mir hiervon ein deutlich besseres Handling auf den Trails und in kniffeligen Situationen erwarte (also ähnlich meinem 24" Dirtbike).
> 
> ...


----------



## Richi2511 (15. August 2009)

@LC4Fun

Hi, ich habe mir vor einer Woche den Easton EA50 in 685mm Breite montiert. Ich finde das Handling deutlich besser und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit der Lösung! Habe außerdem die Ganganzeige für ein "aufgeräumteres Cockpit" abmontiert. Den Original Lapierre Vorbau habe ich dran gelassen. Harmoniert super!


----------



## Janne4ever (15. August 2009)

So, mein Froggy ist nun auch fertig und nach der ersten kleinen Tour muss ich sageb: bin echt begeistert, hätte nicht gedacht das das Rad so gut bergaufgeht (17,7kg) , bergab macht es natürlich auch riesen Spaß
















paar Teile werden nach und nach noch getauscht


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. August 2009)

Hab seit Dienstag den Race Face Lenker in 785 mm drauf. Der passt so gut, dass ich jetzt auf meinem Hardtail das gefühl habe, es hätte jemand n Stück vom Lenker abgesägt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB--Junkie (15. August 2009)

@Janne4ever:
schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut. Aber ein Frage - weshalb ist das 318er so schwer? Die Totem dürfte leichter sein als die Domain und das 2010er sollte doch angeblich 0,5 kg leichter sein als das "alte". Kannst Du mir die Rahmengröße und Deine Größe verraten? Bin noch unschlüssig, welchen Leicht-Freerider ich mir in den nächsten Tagen zulege. Bin 180cm mit ca 80cm Schrittlänge. Bin das S vor einiger Zeit Probe gefahren und hat mir einigermaßen gepasst.  Die popelige Shimano-Nabe hat Dich nicht gestört? Danke!!!


----------



## hopfer (15. August 2009)

@papa
ich fahre einen Spank Spike mit 30mm rize.
hab ihn jetzt auf 765mm gekürzt weil 780 bei nur 1,70 Meter doch etwas übertrieben wäre


----------



## matziie (15. August 2009)

1m Drops sind für das 516er Spicy doch kein Problem oder ?


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2009)

also ich denke nicht .. laut anleitung ist es ja wie Froggy & Dh für "alle Arten des Fahrens" ausgelegt


----------



## Silver-Racer (16. August 2009)

@papa midnight

hallo papa,

du hast auf einer der seiten vorher mal geschrieben, daß die lagerschrauben beim zesty mit 18-20nm angezogen werden sollen. gilt das für alle schrauben der hinterbaulager gleichermaßen?

gruß
silver


----------



## avid49 (16. August 2009)

Hi,möchte jemand ein LR von einem Spicy 316 2009 erwerben.Ist ca.6 Monate alt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @papa
> ich fahre einen Spank Spike mit 30mm rize.
> hab ihn jetzt auf 765mm gekürzt weil 780 bei nur 1,70 Meter doch etwas übertrieben wäre



765 ist ja nun auch wirklich nicht schmal, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> 1m Drops sind für das 516er Spicy doch kein Problem oder ?



Das ist nun wirklich kein Problem. Das größte Problem für ein Rad ist eigentlich nie die Höhe des Sprungs sondern das Können des Fahrers. Wer sauber fährt, fährt sowas mit einem Hardtail ganz flüssig. Wer aber nur einfach wie ein Sack Kartoffeln in ein Loch fällt, macht auf Dauer alles kaputt.
Also: Sei kein Sack Kartoffeln!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> @papa midnight
> 
> hallo papa,
> 
> ...



Bisher sage ich dazu ja. Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ne Liste oder sowas bekomme, der die korrekten Drehmomente zu entnehmen sind.


----------



## matziie (16. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich kein Problem. Das größte Problem für ein Rad ist eigentlich nie die Höhe des Sprungs sondern das Können des Fahrers. Wer sauber fährt, fährt sowas mit einem Hardtail ganz flüssig. Wer aber nur einfach wie ein Sack Kartoffeln in ein Loch fällt, macht auf Dauer alles kaputt.
> Also: Sei kein Sack Kartoffeln!



Alles klar dann kann ich ohne Probleme weiterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

Wer ist am kommenden Sonntag in Willingen??


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2009)

ich nicht ich treibe mich ab Dienstag in den USA rum 
kannst du mir morgen noch was zum SexToy schreiben?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

was magste denn wissen?


----------



## Silver-Racer (16. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bisher sage ich dazu ja. Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ne Liste oder sowas bekomme, der die korrekten Drehmomente zu entnehmen sind.



alles klar. dann warte ich aber noch, den hinterbau mal zu zerlegen, säubern und neu fetten, bis du mir die genauen daten nennen kannst. sonst ziehe ich, wie ich mich kenne, ein paar schrauben doch zu fest an.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

Ich poste das sofort, wenn ich´s hab.


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2009)

-was er kostet
-welche Erfahrungswerte du bisher hast
-warum die Kolbenstange keine Beschichtung aufweist
-und warum BOS 

Danke!
Cheers, Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> -was er kostet
> -welche Erfahrungswerte du bisher hast
> -warum die Kolbenstange keine Beschichtung aufweist
> -und warum BOS
> ...



- sauviel (will ich nämlich mit ner Titanfeder haben)
- keine, deswegen will ichs ja ausprobieren
- kann ich erst Dienstag sagen
- eben weil ich meine Kunden erst auf solche Sachen anspitze, wenn ich es selber ausprobiert habe. Wäre ja wohl sonst n schei55 Tip von mir...


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2009)

richtige Einstellung  ^^


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2009)

absolut richtige Einstellung!
werde mich dann aus USA wider melden papa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

Sehr wohl, mein Sohn...Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß! Bin bald auch wieder drüben ))


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2009)

ich sehe schon ich muss mal nach Bielefeld
mit Familie oder zum Biken?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2009)

Am liebsten beides! Aber das wird n echter Aufmarsch! Dann denken die Amis bestimmt wir nehmen Cali ein...


----------



## hopfer (16. August 2009)

hier meine Routen Planung und co.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414899&highlight=usa
am Bootleg canyon wird gefahren!


----------



## mani.r (18. August 2009)

MTB--Junkie schrieb:


> @Janne4ever:
> schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut. Aber ein Frage - weshalb ist das 318er so schwer? Die Totem dürfte leichter sein als die Domain und das 2010er sollte doch angeblich 0,5 kg leichter sein als das "alte". Kannst Du mir die Rahmengröße und Deine Größe verraten? Bin noch unschlüssig, welchen Leicht-Freerider ich mir in den nächsten Tagen zulege. Bin 180cm mit ca 80cm Schrittlänge. Bin das S vor einiger Zeit Probe gefahren und hat mir einigermaßen gepasst.  Die popelige Shimano-Nabe hat Dich nicht gestört? Danke!!!



Bei Deiner Größe würde ich das Kleine nehmen. Bin 181cm und Schrittlänge 83cm. Bin beide gefahren und habe ich dann für den kleinen Rahmen entschieden. Es kommt sicher immer drauf an was Du mehr machen willst. Zum Touren hätte mir das größere auch gepasst nur wollte ich das wendigere haben. Das kleinere Froggy ist sehr wendig und kompakt allerdings auf fand ich es bei schnellen Sachen schon recht nervös.

Das Gewicht von 17.7 kg ist bei dem Aufbau recht OK. Mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten kommt man locker auf knapp über 16kg. Alleine ein DHX Air drückt das Bike schon auf 17kg.


----------



## Felix91123456 (18. August 2009)

guten abend,

fahre seit kurzem das zesty 314.

wieviel bar müssen denn in meinen dämpfer und wo muss die anzeige ungefähr sein, wenn ich auf dem rad sitze?
also diese anzeige hinten am linken hinterbau wo xc und xr draufsteht, ein gestrichelter bereich und ein roter bereich ist

danke für die tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2009)

genau in den grauen Bereich .. bei mir am Spicy isses gestrichelt .. da is der ideale Bereich .. desso weiter nach vorne die Anzeige steht, desso strammer is das Fahrwerk 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB--Junkie (19. August 2009)

FROGGY - bitte nochmals um Eure Hilfe und Eure Erfahrung
@mani.r: Danke für die Antwort. Größe ist geklärt. Bei meinen 1,80cm und meinem Einsatzzweck ist 43cm perfekt. Habs natürlich ausprobiert.

Gabel:
Will auf jeden Fall ne 180er Gabel. Da ist das 318er zunächst ok, die Domain reicht für den Anfang, muß dann später aber einer Totem weichen. Vorteil des 318er ist, daß ich den Steuersatz weiterverwenden kann, da dieser nicht "getapered" ist wie z.b. beim 518er. Der Steuersatz ist doch aber 1.5" und nicht 1 1/8 ?

Laufräder:
Da bin ich ganz unsicher. Vor allem die Hinterradnabe des 318er finde ich ne Frechheit. Was meint Ihr zu den AlexRims? Fahrbar? Stabil? Gewicht?

Rahmen:
Sind diese zwischen den Modellen 318, 518, 718  identisch (z.B. ISCG)?

BB:
Ist beim 318er ein "normales" Howitzer BSA Innenlager verbaut oder sind die Lager fest im Kurbelgehäuse eingepresst wie bei anderen Lapierre-Modellen?


Ansonsten scheint mir das 318er ok in Relation zum Preis. Allerdings eine Sache noch: Wo konnte das halbe Kilo des 2010er Froggy 318 gespart werden? 

Danke Euch!


----------



## kittyhawk (19. August 2009)

das zesty und spicy sind vom rahmen her sehr ähnlich bzw fast identisch,oder?


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2009)

die Beiden tun sich mienes erachtens kaum was bezüglich der Geometrie. Aber ich denke der Spicy-Rahmen wird stabiler sein


----------



## mkernbach (19. August 2009)

Die Geometrie ist relativ ähnlich.

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/all-mountain-bike/2009/ZESTY-314-1/geometry
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/big-mountain-bike/2009/SPICY-316-1/geometry

Beim Spicy ist der Lenkwinkel flacher..


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

MTB--Junkie schrieb:


> FROGGY - bitte nochmals um Eure Hilfe und Eure Erfahrung
> @mani.r: Danke für die Antwort. Größe ist geklärt. Bei meinen 1,80cm und meinem Einsatzzweck ist 43cm perfekt. Habs natürlich ausprobiert.
> 
> Gabel:
> ...



Das ist ein normales BSA Gewinde.
Das Gewicht konnte vor allem durch die Shimano Kurbel gespart werden. 
Die Hinterradnabe ist sicherlich kein pornöses Teil, aber beim Gesamtpreis des 318 nicht anders zu machen. Funktionieren tut sie und andere Hersteller verbauen bei teureren Rädern schlimmeres...
Die Alexrims sind eine Sonderanfertigung für Lapierre und basieren auf der Supra BH. Guckst du hier: http://www.alexrims.com/

Der Steuersatz ist1.5 tapered tube. Auf gut deutsch: Oben 1 1/8" unten 1.5"


----------



## MiLi (19. August 2009)

"Boomb proof" 

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/Rim/alex-rims/supra-bh/PRD_417610_139crx.aspx


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Naja, bomb proof is immer so ne Sache, aber wir hatten auch noch keine kaputte hier ))


----------



## runterwetzer (19. August 2009)

Hab mir in meiner hinteren FR 32 leider schon ne amtliche Brezel eingefangen, die sich nicht mehr so ganz wegzentrieren läßt. Noch einen Treffer und da muß ne neue rein. Dabei war ich doch immer recht artig zu meinem Frosch....


----------



## MTB--Junkie (19. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz ist1.5 tapered tube. Auf gut deutsch: Oben 1 1/8" unten 1.5"


 
FROGGY 318:
Danke, Papa Midnight für die detaillierten Infos!
Eine Frage habe ich noch ergänzend (sorry): Auch das 318er hat einen tapered Steursatz? Was ist dann beim Einbau einer Totem zu beachten? Muß ein anderer Steuersatz eingepresst werden? Und Pap: Haste noch ein 318er aus 2009 in 43cm bei Dir im Laden?
Tausend Dank und viele Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (19. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist relativ ähnlich.
> 
> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/all-mountain-bike/2009/ZESTY-314-1/geometry
> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/big-mountain-bike/2009/SPICY-316-1/geometry
> ...



Hm, gibts da überhaupt noch Unterschiede? Das eine Grad an Lenk- und Sitzwinkel müsste doch schon beinahe die Einbauhöhe der verschiedenen Gabeln bringen, oder? 
Sprich: wenn ich ins Zesty eine 160er Gabel stecke, habe ich ein Spicy und umgedreht?


----------



## kittyhawk (19. August 2009)

das denke ich auch!


----------



## L0cke (19. August 2009)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> Hab mir in meiner hinteren FR 32 leider schon ne amtliche Brezel eingefangen, die sich nicht mehr so ganz wegzentrieren läßt. Noch einen Treffer und da muß ne neue rein. Dabei war ich doch immer recht artig zu meinem Frosch....



mhh, also wir waren eine woche in port du soleil, das eine froggy ist dort und auch hier am lokalen track immer mit den originalfelgen unterwegs gewesen, ich war nur 2 tage auf dem originalen lrs unterwegs, mit hat der kraftschuss nicht gefallen und auserdem ist ja mein anderer lrs leichter  , jedenfalls habe ich und auch mein kollege die felgen noch ohne acht, und ich denke wir sind nicht grad lahme fahrer


----------



## runterwetzer (19. August 2009)

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären wie das passiert ist. Pflege eigentlich einen weichen und sauberen Fahrstil. Mein Händler hat sich beim zentrieren allerdings über die extrem hohe Speichenspannung der Laufräder gewundert....


----------



## B3ppo (19. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hm, gibts da überhaupt noch Unterschiede? Das eine Grad an Lenk- und Sitzwinkel müsste doch schon beinahe die Einbauhöhe der verschiedenen Gabeln bringen, oder?
> Sprich: wenn ich ins Zesty eine 160er Gabel stecke, habe ich ein Spicy und umgedreht?



Stimmt nicht, denn du hast am Spicy ne andere Dämpferaufnahmen im Hauptrahmen, dadurch ist der Federweg beim Spicy hinten auch mehr (160mm) als beim Zesty (140mm).
Insgesamt sitzt du auf dem Spicy aufrechter, eher bergab und beim Zesty gestreckter, eher Tour mäßig. Bin mit dem Zesty schon von Marathon bis Bikepark gefahren, allerdings sollte man das mit dem Park nicht zu oft machen glaub ich. Inzwischen steht ein amtlicher Freerider im Keller


----------



## Janne4ever (19. August 2009)

hab feststellen müssen das ich in Verbindung mit Sram x.0 Schaltwerk den Schaltwerkschutz an meinem Froggy garnicht montieren kann. Schaut so aus als ob er min 4-5mm weiter raus muss das es passt. Blöd


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2009)

bringt der überhaupt was?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

MTB--Junkie schrieb:


> FROGGY 318:
> Danke, Papa Midnight für die detaillierten Infos!
> Eine Frage habe ich noch ergänzend (sorry): Auch das 318er hat einen tapered Steursatz? Was ist dann beim Einbau einer Totem zu beachten? Muß ein anderer Steuersatz eingepresst werden? Und Pap: Haste noch ein 318er aus 2009 in 43cm bei Dir im Laden?
> Tausend Dank und viele Grüße.



Das 318 hat auch den tapered Steuersatz.
318 sind in 43 alle weg. hab nur noch ein einziges in 48.
2010er in 43 hab ich noch.


----------



## VoikaZ (19. August 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> hab feststellen müssen das ich in Verbindung mit Sram x.0 Schaltwerk den Schaltwerkschutz an meinem Froggy garnicht montieren kann. Schaut so aus als ob er min 4-5mm weiter raus muss das es passt. Blöd



Hallo,

also bei mir ist es komischerweise gegangen. Sehr, sehr knapp, aber es ging. Nur auf ruppigen Strecken hat das Schaltwerk immer an den Schaltwerkschutz geschlagen und somit ziemlich nervend geklappert. Zur Zeit fahr ich auch ohne, ich hab mir aber aus ner Carbonplatte schon nen "Abstandshalter" ausgefräst. Zum Wochenende werd ich die Teile mal testen, dann meld ich mich wieder und laß Dich wissen, ob die Testfahrt erfolgreich war 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Mein Sextoy Dämpfer ist da! Morgen gibts Bilder...


----------



## mkernbach (19. August 2009)

Hoffentlich steht dein Frosch morgen im Laden, damit ich bisschen staunen darf. 
Warst du deswegen noch vorhin im Laden?


----------



## VoikaZ (19. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mein Sextoy Dämpfer ist da! Morgen gibts Bilder...









 Da freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Äh, ne...meine Tochter brauchte noch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für ihre beste Freundin...Und der Weihnachtsmann hat aus der Reihe meinen Dämpfer gebracht 
Und für einige der hier anwesenden auch diverse Teile...


----------



## Linse23 (19. August 2009)

Servus @ all,

schreibe zum ersten Mal in dieses Forum. Ansonsten lese ich nur immer! 

Aber egal, fahre selbst ein X-Control 513 aus dem Jahre 2007. Bin auch  zufrieden, aber ab und an braucht der Mensch was neues. Liebäugle jetzt mit einem Spicy 516. 

Mein X-Control habe ich mir damals von meinem Händler in Größe "M" geholt. Leider ein Fehler, wie ich festgestellt habe. Bin selbst 1,80m groß. 

Hat jemand mit dem Spicy Erfahrung, sprich welche Größe sollte ich nehmen! Und wo verkaufe ich mein X-Control am Besten? Ebay?


----------



## mkernbach (19. August 2009)

Stell dein X-Control hier in den Bikemarkt ein. Zahlste keine lächerlich hohen Ebay Gebühren. Musst dich für 5,- einmal identifizieren und kannst 2 Jahre lang immer Sachen für lau reinstellen. Der Identifizerungsvorgang geht auch relativ schnell, wenn du per PayPal bezahlt ca. 2 Werktage.

Hab erst neulich mein Zesty in der Bucht verkauft. Lief alles reibungslos.  
Bin ähnlich groß wie du und fahre ein Spicy in L. Das X-Control als reines Tourenbike in M ist echt ziemlich klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Das wirste in L brauchen. verdammt. Hab nur noch eins in M...Aber mal im Ernst. Die neuen Modelle kommen kurz nach der Messe im September.
Der Verkauf über ebay ist immer voll der Krampf. Mach das lieber hier im Forum. Die Leute hier wissen oft schon, was sie wollen. Ich hab immer das Gefühl, dass ebayler das Hirn beim einschalten des Computers abgeben...Bestimmt nicht alle, aber viele. Was da streckenweise für Fragen kommen.
Machs hier.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Am WE ist internationaler Wandertag in Willingen. Da fahr ich hin


----------



## Linse23 (19. August 2009)

So, habe mich registriert und die 5,- Euroten per PayPal bezahlt. Jetzt noch den Brief abwarten und dann wird verkauft! Danke Euch für die Auskunft!

Was kann ich mir denn von einem gepflegtem X-Control 513 erwarten? Gepflegt und wenig gefahren ist es wirklich, aber das sieht man dann eh auf den Bildern!


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Au weia. Bei 2nd Hand halte ich mich lieber raus. Bin froh, wenn ich die Preise für die Neuteile in unserem Laden kenne...

Kann Herr google da nicht helfen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, denn du hast am Spicy ne andere Dämpferaufnahmen im Hauptrahmen, dadurch ist der Federweg beim Spicy hinten auch mehr (160mm) als beim Zesty (140mm).
> Insgesamt sitzt du auf dem Spicy aufrechter, eher bergab und beim Zesty gestreckter, eher Tour mäßig. Bin mit dem Zesty schon von Marathon bis Bikepark gefahren, allerdings sollte man das mit dem Park nicht zu oft machen glaub ich. Inzwischen steht ein amtlicher Freerider im Keller



Federweg ist schon klar. 
Die Oberrohrlänge ist identisch, Steuerrohr gerade 5mm Unterschied. Selbst die Kettenstrebe ist gleich lang. Dann hängt die Sitzposition nur noch von der Ausstattung ab- und die kann man ändern... Mit einer Talas 36 bergauf die Agilität des Zesty, bergab die Steifigkeit und Reserven des Spicy, halt mit 140mm hinten. Das gäbe doch einen netten Tourer.
Fährt hier jemand ein Zesty mit 160er Gabel? Gab es da nicht mal ein Bild?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

Da gibts sogar n Video von...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD81geRGmwY"]YouTube - Run de Nicolas Vouilloz sur le Mont Kenya - Urge Kenya[/ame]

Das ist ein Zesty Prototyp carbon. Kommt Rahmen unverändert in die shops und vorne hat er ne runtergetravelte BOS N´dee...


----------



## mkernbach (19. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Federweg ist schon klar.
> Die Oberrohrlänge ist identisch, Steuerrohr gerade 5mm Unterschied. Selbst die Kettenstrebe ist gleich lang. Dann hängt die Sitzposition nur noch von der Ausstattung ab- und die kann man ändern... Mit einer Talas 36 bergauf die Agilität des Zesty, bergab die Steifigkeit und Reserven des Spicy, halt mit 140mm hinten. Das gäbe doch einen netten Tourer.
> Fährt hier jemand ein Zesty mit 160er Gabel? Gab es da nicht mal ein Bild?



Ich denke mal, dass an einigen Stellen der Rahmen des Spicy noch "verstärkt" wurde, oder? *unwissend ist*

Edit:
Auf den Bildern sieht das Oberrohr und Sitzrohr dicker aus..


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2009)

handlaminierter Rahmen. Kann mal schei55e aussehen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. August 2009)

Das Objekt der Begierde...


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da gibts sogar n Video von...
> 
> Das ist ein Zesty Prototyp carbon. Kommt Rahmen unverändert in die shops und vorne hat er ne runtergetravelte BOS N´dee...



Aaah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (20. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass an einigen Stellen der Rahmen des Spicy noch "verstärkt" wurde, oder? *unwissend ist*
> 
> Edit:
> Auf den Bildern sieht das Oberrohr und Sitzrohr dicker aus..



Das ist halt die Frage. Ich würde mit einem aufgemotzten Zesty auch nicht in den Park gehen. 
Momentan bin ich mit meinen X130 + X160 voll zufrieden. Irgendwann werde ich sie aber sicher ersetzen. Dann wird daraus vielleicht ein Froggy oder DH für den Spaß im Park und ein Zesty für die heimischen Wälder.


----------



## schnitti (20. August 2009)

wie, noch nicht eingebaut? Dann aber schnell... 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Objekt der Begierde...


----------



## Janne4ever (20. August 2009)

@ VoikaZ: was hast du für ein Käfig? kann natürlich sein, das mit dem Shortcage, was ich draufhaben die entscheidenden mm fehlen. 

@ Papa : bin gespannt wie der stoy in Frosch aussieht. sicher geil


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2009)

Hi

bei mir ist es gerade 7:30uhr in sf 
@papa
weißt du schon warum die Daempfer Stange nicht beschichtet ist?

Cheers Peter


----------



## Wud (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hätte mal eine Frage.

Ich bin an einem Zesty 514 interessiert und habe gelesen, dass es bei schwereren Fahrern u. U. nicht optimal ist (einfedern etc)?!
Bin 1,96 bei ca. 100kg!

Könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen?

Grüße Wud


----------



## bushman75 (20. August 2009)

Was gibt es denn die ersten Bilder vom 2010er Froggy 518, oder habe ich die hier verpasst? Habe bislang nur die Rahmen vom 318er und 918er gesehen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (20. August 2009)

Wud schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> i
> Ich bin an einem Zesty 514 interessiert und habe gelesen, dass es bei schwereren Fahrern u. U. nicht optimal ist (einfedern etc)?!



Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Also ich lege auf's Einfedern grössten Wert   und ich bin auch so in Deiner Gewichtsklasse.

Also mal ernsthaft - ich finde, die Fahrwerke mit virtuellem Drehpunkt sind dem Rest in den meisten Lebenslagen überlegen, wenn Du mit spürbar mehr Pedalrückschlag im kleinen Blatt leben kannst...
Einfach mal probefahren!


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bei mir ist es gerade 7:30uhr in sf
> @papa
> ...



Die braucht das aufgrund ihres Innenlebens nicht mehr! Offensichtlich hängt das mit den Shims zusammen. Ich werd mal versuchen auf der Messe jemanden auszuquetschen.  Vielleicht hat ja einer Bock sich mit mir darüber kurz zu unterhalten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2009)

Wud schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und hätte mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



100 Kilo gehen absolut ok und du solltest mal ein ausprobieren. XL geht prima bei deiner Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2009)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn die ersten Bilder vom 2010er Froggy 518, oder habe ich die hier verpasst? Habe bislang nur die Rahmen vom 318er und 918er gesehen.



Kennste das hier schon?


----------



## schnitti (21. August 2009)

Die Kolbenstange sieht so aus als wäre sie aus verchromtem Stahl, aber leider findet man nirgendwo eine Angabe dazu. Bei solchen Angaben/Details ist BOS immer etwas zugeknöpft. Was das Ansprechen angeht, scheint der Dämpfer ja wirklich erstklassig zu sein: http://www.rotorburn.com/page.php/a5a1b8/BOS_S_Toy_Review?zp=a5a1b8
Siehe Abschnitt "The Techy Stuff"



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die braucht das aufgrund ihres Innenlebens nicht mehr! Offensichtlich hängt das mit den Shims zusammen. Ich werd mal versuchen auf der Messe jemanden auszuquetschen.  Vielleicht hat ja einer Bock sich mit mir darüber kurz zu unterhalten.


----------



## hopfer (21. August 2009)

Papa Wan darf man den deinem Frosch mit BOS bewundern?


----------



## B3ppo (21. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kennste das hier schon?



das ist jetzt nicht dein erst oder?


----------



## Racer8 (21. August 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht dein erst oder?



Was meinst du jetzt genau wegen Design


----------



## B3ppo (21. August 2009)

Jo, so bunt ist naja Geschmackssache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (21. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kennste das hier schon?



mir gefällts ... nur leider zu wenig Federweg


----------



## mkernbach (21. August 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Papa Wan darf man den deinem Frosch mit BOS bewundern?



Habs mir vorhin in seinem Laden angeschaut. 

Mal schauen wann er Hochglanz-Fotos von sich und seinem Sextoy für einschlägige Frauenmagazine macht


----------



## bushman75 (21. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kennste das hier schon?



318, 718, 918... und was ist mit dem 518? Welche Rolle spielt das 918? Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie gestaltet sich die Froggy-Produktlinie 2010?


----------



## kittyhawk (21. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kennste das hier schon?



scheußliche farbe.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2009)

Es kommen 318, 518, 718 und das 918 als Rahmenkit.
@mkernbach: Hochglanzbildchen sind fertig, aber die stecken noch in der Kamera. Morgen früh gibts was... Wir sind Sonntag mindestens 10!


----------



## mkernbach (21. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Es kommen 318, 518, 718 und das 918 als Rahmenkit.
> @mkernbach: Hochglanzbildchen sind fertig, aber die stecken noch in der Kamera. Morgen früh gibts was... Wir sind Sonntag mindestens 10!



Yeah! 

10 Leute? Das hört sich nach dick Spaß an. 
Mir brennts schon unter den Fingernägeln. Bin schon ganz wuschig und *hust* aufgeregt.

Wann gibts eigentlich das Stück Käsekuchen? Wettschulden sind Ehrenschulden!


----------



## funbiker9 (21. August 2009)

Gibt es schon Bilder oder eine Partliste vom Lapierre Spicy 216 ( 2010 )??? Im Netz finde ich nichts.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2009)

Lass uns das auf Montag verschieben. Morgen steppt hier der Bär.
Sextoy is ganz schön laut. mal schauen, ob der sein Gequieke noch einstellt...


----------



## schnitti (21. August 2009)

Oh Mann, ich muss auch mal wieder nach Willingen kommen. Kann aber am Sonntag leider nicht, da ich ab morgen im Urlaub bin...


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2009)

Wird bestimmt lustig. Mit 40.000 Omis und Opis beim deutschen Wandertag. Wenn die auf der DH Strecke rumturnen gibts Tote auf der Tanzfläche 
Jetzt mal im Ernst: Das MUSS geil werden!
Bin total gespannt auf die Sextoy / N´dee Kombi. Ich hoffe, dass der Dämpfer seine Kohle wert ist! Großartig aussehen tut der jetzt schon, aber das ist ja nun wirklich nicht alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (21. August 2009)

Wo quiekts überhaupt? 
 Vorhin als ich ihn kurz belastet hab quiekte doch nix. 

http://www.deutscherwandertag2009.de/


----------



## schnitti (21. August 2009)

Ich will auch sehen wie's eingebaut aussieht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Jetzt quiekt nix mehr. Nach ein paar metern Einfahrzeit war alles schön...Sonntag gibts den check in Willingen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Jetzt quiekt nix mehr. Nach ein paar metern Einfahrzeit war alles schön...Sonntag gibts den check in Willingen.



Hmmmmmm, schön!


----------



## toslson (22. August 2009)

suche LP Jeresy siehe Bild
weiss jemand wo man sowas bekommt ??

danke tosl


----------



## Janne4ever (22. August 2009)

Macht sich richtig gut dein Frosch mit der Bos Kombi , Papa!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

das gibts so leider nicht zu kaufen...(auf das shirt oben bezogen)


----------



## Silver-Racer (22. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bisher sage ich dazu ja. Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ne Liste oder sowas bekomme, der die korrekten Drehmomente zu entnehmen sind.



hallo papa,

hast du schon ne liste wegen der drehmomentangaben bekommen?

gruß
silver


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Nö. Leider nicht. Im Einzelfall bitte ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (22. August 2009)

Hi Papa,

f**k, kommt Dein Froggy geil mit den BOS-Teilen. Bin schon sehr auf nen Erfahrungsbericht vom Dämpfer gespannt. Ich glaub das Teil steht auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Wud (22. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte nochmal eure kompetente hilfe!
Habe bereits gepostet bzgl. zesty 514.

Bin am überlegen ob ich mich doch für ein spicy 316 entscheiden soll.
Der Händler (eigentlich) meines Vertrauens ist der Auffasung dass ein 20" für mich ok ist.(1,96m Schrittlänge 91cm *0,225=20,475")
Ich war heute auf einem Zesty in 20" gehockt und hat sich schon ganz gut angefühlt. Er meinte, denn Rest holen wir mit längerem Vorbau und ner 367 thomson raus.
Was meint ihr dazu Probe fahrt mit dem Spicy erst Mitte nächster Woche möglich ;-( 
Will er nur seinen Laden leer kriegen?!

Wie Tourentauglich haltet ihr das Spicy??
Geht halt auf´m Trail nochmal eine Nummer besser als das Zesty!

Vielen Dank für jegliche Entscheidungshilfe!!

WUD


----------



## maxl111 (22. August 2009)

Hallo,

mit nem längeren Vorbau lässt sich nicht jedes Grössenproblem lösen.
Durch den längeren Vorbau wird die Sitzposition gestreckt, was wiederum mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderreifen bedeutet ( bergauf eher sportlich und gar nicht mal so schlecht ) aber bergab eindeutig nicht das ganze potential des Rades ausschöpfen lässt.

Würde unbedingt vorher Probe fahren und die Grösse nicht mit längerem Vorbau und Sattelstütze zu kompensieren versuchen.

Tourentauglichkeit sollte bis 1500 - 1800 Hm locker möglich sein.
Ich fahre mit meinem Froggy mit 16,7 kg bis 1000 Hm und bin kein Konditionswunder und macht - obwohl Gabel mit 18 cm und ohne Absenkung - noch eingiermassen Spass.


sg Hannes


----------



## Rotti84 (22. August 2009)

frage an die lapierre spezialisten hier: 

weiss jemand ob beim 2010er zesty auch wieder die FOX 32 FLOAT FRL 140 MM verbaut wird oder doch die talas?

ist hier eigentlich im forum ein lapierre händer aus der münchner gegend vertreten?


----------



## svensonn (22. August 2009)

@ Rotti84

das Zesty 2010 wird keine Talas haben, weil man sie wie auch 2009 nicht benötigt, keep it simple ist das Motto bei Lapierre, das Zesty geht lässig auch ohne Talas den Berg hoch, wenn alles das richtig Setup hat.

@ wud

ich habe zur Zeit noch das *Spicy *als Tourenbike, 13,6kg, geht gut mit einer Talas, locker Touren mit 70 - 90 km und 1700 hm.
Runter die Gabel bei langen steilen bergauf Passagen, ansonsten geht es auch so, die 36 baut eben etwas höher als die 32, was die schlechtere Steigfähigkeit des Spicy ausmacht.
Das Zesty in L, 50cm, geht schon ok, das XL ist eben nur länger im Oberrohr, was du nicht unbedingt brauchst, bei deiner Größe.

Ich fahre mit 190 cm, Schrittlänge 87cm, das Spicy in L mit einem 90mm 10° Thomson.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Wud schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bräuchte nochmal eure kompetente hilfe!
> Habe bereits gepostet bzgl. zesty 514.
> ...



das kannst du nur entscheiden, wenn du es direkt ausprobierst. kann sein, dass es bei deinem Fahrstil passt...oder aber auch nicht. wenn du Touren fahren willst und ein Zesty nehemn würdest, würde ich dich ganz klar auf ein XL setzen. Wenn du im park faxen machen willst, kann Spicy L hinhauen...Über den Vorbau und die setbackstütze würde ich nur wenig machen. Das ist lediglich Feineinstellung. Eine falsche Rahmengröße kann man damit nicht kompensieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Spicy 516




Zesty 514




Zesty 714




X-Control 900


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Pro Race 900




Pro Race 400




Zesty Lady




X-Control 310 Lady


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Und endlich mal in Echt...
FROGGY 518 2010


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Spicy 316




X-Control 910




X-Control 710




DH 920


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Spicy 216




X-Control 510




Spicy 916




Spicy 516




Zesty 914




Zesty 714


----------



## mkernbach (22. August 2009)

Zesty 914 / X-Control 910 sehen gut aus.  

Bin ja schon am Überlegen was ich mir als nächstes zum Kilometer schrubben hole. X-Control oder Pro Race. 

Spicy 216/316/516/916 gehen garnicht! Gut das ich mich doch für das '09 Modell entschieden hab.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Pro Race 700




X-Control 410




Käfighaltung




X-Control 300(?)




X-Control 500


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

pro race 700




X-Control 910




X-Control 900





So. Das wars erst mal.


----------



## bushman75 (22. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und endlich mal in Echt...
> FROGGY 518 2010


Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich mich noch für das 2009er Modell entschieden habe. Auf den ersten Blick geht man neben der Lackierung (naja) auch in Sachen Dämpfer und Kurbeln neue Wege. Wer übrigens noch ein 2009er Schnapper machen möchte: Habe just entdeckt, dass der Bock bei Velokontor in Gr. 43 für radikale 2499  rausgehauen wird.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Der hat noch welche über? Wie kommt das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushman75 (22. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der hat noch welche über? Wie kommt das denn?


Keine Ahnung. Wird zumindest so auf der Website angepriesen. Anyway, ein guter Kurs macht noch keinen guten Deal.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Schon richtig.War nur erstaunt, weil mir die Dinger schon vor ner kleinen Ewigleit ausgegangen sind...Egal. Kommen ja bald neue  Mich haben die neuen Zesty und X-Contril voll angefixt. Mal schauen, welches es wird.


----------



## bushman75 (22. August 2009)

Das Zesty 914 wirkt optisch zumindest sehr stylish


----------



## maxl111 (22. August 2009)

Hallo,

obwohl mir mein gepimptes Froggy 318 Modell 2009 sehr gut gefällt, bedaure ich es nicht erst 2010 zugeschlagen zu haben. 

Die Fargebung ist ja wohl eine Sensation! 
Da hat sich wer was getraut und ist für meinen Geschmack nie übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Schade dass meine Frau vor einigen Tagen ein Ghost AMR 9500 bekommen hat ( obwohls auch ein tadelloses Bike ist ) aber das Zesty Lady hätte mich sehr angesprochen. Spicey Lady wäre mir fürn Anfang doch recht heftig vorgekommen.

sg Hannes


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2009)

Der Designer ist übrigens von SCOTT gekommen...Zum Glück nur der Designer.


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2009)

@ papa:   word


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. August 2009)

Spicy 316 und 916 sehen Hammergeil aus

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rotti84 (22. August 2009)

coole bilder DANKE!!!

das zesty 314 fehlt aber noch zwecks der vollständigkeit 

kann man noch die voraussichtlichen preise daneben schreiben? das wäre weltklasse von dir!

gruß


----------



## eskind (23. August 2009)

@PM ... danke für die Pics !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. August 2009)

Ich hatte die Liste schon mal gepostet, aber bei dem unglaublichen Zuspruch auf diesen Thread ist es warscheinlich nervig das irgendwo zu suchen. Hier also nochmal die VORLÃUFIGEN Preise bis zur Messe. In Ãsterreich sind die Dinger zT jetzt schon teurer.

PRO RACE 200	1.299,00 â¬
PRO RACE 300	1.599,00 â¬
PRO RACE 400	2.299,00 â¬
PRO RACE 500	2.099,00 â¬
PRO RACE 700	2.999,00 â¬
PRO RACE 900	5.999,00 â¬
TANDEM	
X2 TEAM	2.299,00 â¬
X2R TEAM	1.999,00 â¬
 X-CONTROL RACE 100mm	
X-CONTROL RACE 500	2.499,00 â¬
X-CONTROL RACE 700	3.799,00 â¬
X-CONTROL RACE 900	6.699,00 â¬
 X CONTROL FPS2 120mm	
X-CONTROL 210	1.599,00 â¬
X CONTROL 310	1.999,00 â¬
X CONTROL 410	2.599,00 â¬
X CONTROL 510	2.999,00 â¬
X CONTROL 710 	3.999,00 â¬
X CONTROL 910 Carbone	5.599,00 â¬
 ZESTY OST 140mm	
ZESTY 214	1.899,00 â¬
ZESTY 314	2.299,00 â¬
ZESTY 514	2.999,00 â¬
ZESTY 714	3.999,00 â¬
ZESTY 914	4.999,00 â¬
 SPICY OST 160mm	
SPICY 216	1.999,00 â¬
SPICY 316	2.499,00 â¬
SPICY 516	3.499,00 â¬
SPICY 916	4.699,00 â¬
 L-Series Pro	
PRO RACE 200 L	1.299,00 â¬
X-CONTROL 310 L	1.999,00 â¬
ZESTY 314 L	2.299,00 â¬
 FROGGY OST 180mm	
FROGGY 318	2.399,00 â¬
FROGGY 518	3.399,00 â¬
FROGGY 718	4.999,00 â¬
DH 200mm	
DH-720 	3.499,00 â¬
DH-920 	5.499,00 â¬


----------



## Helium (23. August 2009)

Spicy 916, richtig geil


----------



## Rotti84 (23. August 2009)

und hier noch das zesty 314


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2009)

Ich hab mich irgendwie in den Rahmen vom Spicy 216 verliebt, der vom 316er ist aber auch toll


----------



## BlackCry (23. August 2009)

hat jemand zufällig die teileliste+gewichtsangabe vom 2010er 316 Spicy da?  oder steht die noch nich fest?


----------



## heliuscc (23. August 2009)

So, ich muss mich jetzt hier auch als Lapierre-ami outen.

Ich habe seit kurzem zum Nicolai Helius CC ein Spicy 916.
Bin zwar noch nicht allzuviel damit gefahren, macht aber schon richtig Spaß!



Werd mal noch versuchen, ein besseres Bild davon zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. August 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig die teileliste+gewichtsangabe vom 2010er 316 Spicy da?  oder steht die noch nich fest?



Gibts noch nicht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2009)

heliuscc schrieb:


> So, ich muss mich jetzt hier auch als Lapierre-ami outen.
> 
> Ich habe seit kurzem zum Nicolai Helius CC ein Spicy 916.
> Bin zwar noch nicht allzuviel damit gefahren, macht aber schon richtig Spaß!
> ...



Sehr schick 
Dem Bild entnehme ich, dass Rotor Kurbeln also zu den BB92-Einpresslagern / oder dem XTR-Einpresslager passen, oder musstest Du da ein neues Lager einpressen lassen?


----------



## mkernbach (23. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Gibts noch nicht.



Was machst du den schon wieder hier im Forum? Sind doch gerade erst wieder heimgekommen. 

@heliuscc

Was für eine Gabel ist drin? Kann ich leider nicht identifizieren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. August 2009)

Bin sogar scho wieder sauber!
und du???


----------



## mkernbach (23. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bin sogar scho wieder sauber!
> und du???



Ich war ja auch in 2 Minuten zuhause. Sauber bin ich auch schon. Die Beine wollen weiter treten!  Fühlt sich sehr komisch an, alle Körperteile lechzen wieder..


----------



## Sludig667 (24. August 2009)

irgendwie gefällt mir die 2010er Linie überhaupt nicht, die GraphiXs sind 

wollt mir eigentlich nen CC x-control holen, muß ich woll warten, bis se den Scott Typen wieder gefeuert haben


----------



## JansonJanson (24. August 2009)

jetzt bin ich wirklich froh nen "altes" Spicy zu haben ... die neuen taugen mir ja mal gar nicht ... finds a ned guad das die Zesty´s und Spicy´s sich in der Lackierung so ähneln ... ( weiss - blau ) ...
aber zum Glück sind die geschmäcker ja verschieden ...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich hab mich irgendwie in den Rahmen vom Spicy 216 verliebt, der vom 316er ist aber auch toll



Erst war ich geschockt von der Farbe...aber jetzt nach mehrmaligem betrachten, könnte es möglicherweise mein nächstes Bike werden...wenn der Preis bleibt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. August 2009)

Dann mußte ganz schnell eins ordern. Hab schon Bestellungen, die bis in den Dezember gehen...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. August 2009)

Ach Du Schei..., wird also schwer dieses Jahr noch eins/zwei zu bekommen. Sehe ich das richtig?
Hoffe mein Händler bekommt trotzdem welche rein...bevor wir zwei kaufen würde ich es trotzdem gerne mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2009)

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich noch ein Zesty 514 (2009er), aber nix mehr zu bekommen. Wenn man nun auf ein 2010er Modell ewig warten muss, hat sich das für mich endgültig mit Lapierre erledigt.

Schade.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

@papa: ist das am neuen Spicy 216 ne Rock Shox Domain?


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2009)

@ neo: ich bin mal so frei meinen Senf dazu zugeben  ich denke schon das es eine Domain ist. Vom FW und von den Tauchrohren würde es m.M. nach passen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

Jo ich weiÃ halt dass die 160mm haben muss und als Rockshox ist sie auch erkennbar, die Kappen Ã¼ber den Standrohren sind schwarz, das kann nach Vergleich mit der Rockshox-HP an sich auch nur eine Domain 302 sein. Das U-Turn bedeutet, dass ich die Gabel mir kurzem Griff um 45mmm absenken kann oder? Hat die Ã¼berhaupt grundsÃ¤tzlich den U-turn oder gibt es die auch ohne?

Auch wenn "nur" ne M542 Kurbel dran ist, optisch passt die sehr gut und robust isse auch, wie ich an meinem Pro Race sehen kann.

Hinten scheint der DÃ¤mpfer von Fox zu sein? WÃ¼rd mir an Ausstattung reichen, das grÃ¼n des Rahmens find ich einfach zu schÃ¶n. Mal schaun ob sich das bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr finanzieren lÃ¤sst, bin im Februar mit der Ausbildung fertig *g*

Bleibt die Frage welche Felgen das Teil hat? Kann das jmd. beantworten?

2000â¬ sind ja sogar Ã¼bern Dispo aufm Girokonto mÃ¶glich


----------



## bennoh (24. August 2009)

@papa midnight

hast du auch Bilder vom Pro Race 200 und Pro Race 300 oder habe ich die jetzt bei mehrmaligen durchschauen übersehen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

bennoh schrieb:


> @papa midnight
> 
> hast du auch Bilder vom Pro Race 200 und Pro Race 300 oder habe ich die jetzt bei mehrmaligen durchschauen übersehen?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Das Pro Race 300 ist drin, so um Seite 141, ich such das eben. Pro Race 200 war noch nicht drin, hatte mein Händler aber live da:

Rahmen ist dunkelblau, Gabel ist nun Recon Race statt SL und Felgen sind statt Mavic Crossride Alexrims SX44 (recht robuste Allmountainfelgen).

Hier das Pro Race 300 in XL:







edit: Google hat ein recht pixeliges Bild finden können:


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> @papa: ist das am neuen Spicy 216 ne Rock Shox Domain?



Jup! Aber frag mich bitte nicht, welche...


----------



## bennoh (24. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Das Pro Race 300 ist drin, so um Seite 141, ich such das eben. Pro Race 200 war noch nicht drin, hatte mein Händler aber live da:
> 
> Rahmen ist dunkelblau, Gabel ist nun Recon Race statt SL und Felgen sind statt Mavic Crossride Alexrims SX44 (recht robuste Allmountainfelgen).



Vielen Dank für die Mühe

Am besten sieht ja das 700er aus, aber das ist schon wieder so teuer...


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2009)

@ neo:   meine recon 351 hat auch das angesprochene U-Turn. Ich kann von 85mm auf maximal 130mm per Rad drehen. Dabei kommt es einem so vor, als wenn man jeden Millimeter einzeln drehen muss, was mich sehr nerven kann. Weiß aber nicht wie es bei den teueren Gabeln ist. Habe da noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können. Die Gabeln von RS gibts meines Erachtens auch immer ohne U-Turn zu ordern.
Felgen könnten Mavics sein. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher weil ich das Decal nicht einordnen kann ....

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die Infos. Bis aich das Geld fÃ¼r das Radl hab, ist es eh auf der Lapierre HP online, von daher wird das scho passen.

Eigentlich hatte ich mal ein 516er geplant, aber die 2000â¬ mit dem grÃ¼nen Rahmen wirken da ungleich attraktiver 
Das Gewicht schert mich eh nicht, mehr Gewicht gibt mehr Kraft!

Ich tippe wegen dem rot in den Decals eher auf Alexrims, bei Mavic find ich fÃ¼r Enduro nur die Crossmax SX.


----------



## Chris_85 (24. August 2009)

Ich hab da mel ne Frage zum dem Zesty 514. So wie ich mir das rausgelesen habe, wird ja der Hinterbau des 514 aus Carbon sein, also ähnlich wie das 2009er 714.
Hat mit diesem Hinterbau schon irgendjemand erfahrungen gesammelt?
Ich habe jetzt schon von einigen Leuten gehört, von wegen Carbon, einmal stürzen und der Rahmen ist kaputt (Haarriss) usw.
Wie sieht es jetzt mit diesem Hinterbau aus? Muss ich mir da jetzt großartig Gedanken machen, oder kann man das Rad dann auch wie ein Alu-Rahmen behandeln. Weil wie schnell lehnt man das Rad mal gegen ne Mauer, dann rutscht es runter und so...

Schon mal danke für die Antworten


----------



## svensonn (24. August 2009)

@ chris_85
Das mit dem Carbon und Steinen oder Mauer ist genauso wie mit Alu, nur bei Alu siehst du die Haarrisse schlechter als beim Alu.
Du kannst einen beschädigten CarbonRahmen problemloser fahren als einen beschädigten AluRahmen, es kommt aber immer darauf an, wo der Schaden liegt.
Bei uns fährt einer mit einem Riss am Steuerrohr, Oberrohrseite, im CarbonRahmen, absolut keine Probleme!
Bei Scott haben wir sehr interessantes gelernt, ein am Oberrohr angesägter AluRahmen gegen an gleicher Stelle gesägter CarbonRahmen, beide mit 40 kg belastet am Hinterbau.
Der AluRahmen hat nach ca. 1,5 Stunden die Krätsche gemacht, dem CarbonRahmen haben wir am Ende des Lehrgangs nach 8 Stunden Lebewohl gesagt, er war noch ganz!!!
Das mit dem Hinterbau beim Zesty und Spicy geht auch voll in Ordnung solange man keine großen Füße hat, größer Gr. 45, und XTR, wegen dem Q-Faktor, ständiges schleifen der Ferse am Hinterbau, das mag er nicht. Und auch der SAG-Indikator, das Teil am Sitzrohr, muss richtig eingestellt sein, das knabbert auch gerne am Hinterbau, bei unsachgemäßer Installation. Ansonsten keine Problem, bis jetzt!!!


----------



## Sludig667 (24. August 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @ chris_85
> Das mit dem Carbon und Steinen oder Mauer ist genauso wie mit Alu, nur bei Alu siehst du die Haarrisse schlechter als beim Alu.
> Du kannst einen beschädigten CarbonRahmen problemloser fahren als einen beschädigten AluRahmen, es kommt aber immer darauf an, wo der Schaden liegt.
> Bei uns fährt einer mit einem Riss am Steuerrohr, Oberrohrseite, im CarbonRahmen, absolut keine Probleme!
> ...



AAAAArrrggghhh !
Natürlich reißt der Alurahmen eher. Ist ja auch ne Zugbelastung und Carbon hat nun mal eine viel höhere Zugfestigkeit als Alu. Die Carbonrohre haben ja auch die Wandstärke wegens der Druck und Wechselbeanspruchung. 

Also wenn Carbon kaputt dann austauschen (Teil oder Gehirn )


----------



## KonaMooseman (24. August 2009)

Hab mir heut bei meinem Händler das 2010er 318 angeschaut und muss sagen, dass ich richtig froh bin ein 09er zu haben.

Irgendwie find ich das grau relativ langweilig. Farblich passt das alte einfach besser zusammen find ich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. August 2009)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mel ne Frage zum dem Zesty 514. So wie ich mir das rausgelesen habe, wird ja der Hinterbau des 514 aus Carbon sein, also ähnlich wie das 2009er 714.
> Hat mit diesem Hinterbau schon irgendjemand erfahrungen gesammelt?
> Ich habe jetzt schon von einigen Leuten gehört, von wegen Carbon, einmal stürzen und der Rahmen ist kaputt (Haarriss) usw.
> Wie sieht es jetzt mit diesem Hinterbau aus? Muss ich mir da jetzt großartig Gedanken machen, oder kann man das Rad dann auch wie ein Alu-Rahmen behandeln. Weil wie schnell lehnt man das Rad mal gegen ne Mauer, dann rutscht es runter und so...
> ...



Von einigen Leuten hast du gehört, dass der Lapierre Carbonrahmen reisst? Die haben also alle einen gerissenen Carbonrahmen von Lapierre? Is ja schräg. Ich verkaufe echt ne menge von den Dingern und hab das noch nie bemerkt...
Kann es sein, dass da einige Nicht-so-viel-Wisser bei sind, die Legendenrelikte aus den 90ern Halbrichtig wiedergeben?
Und wo haben die den Rahmen her? Der ist doch noch gar nicht auf dem Markt!?

Ach ja: Wenn du mit nem Porsche vor ne Wand fährst ist der kaputt. Is trotzdem kein schlechtes Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_85 (24. August 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten, das hat mich doch beruhigt  
Und jetzt kann ich mich erst recht auf mein zukünftiges 514 freuen und meinem Bikedealer (Mister Bike ) des Vertrauens einen Besuch abstatten 

@Pappa Midnight: Die Leute von denen ich das mitbekommen habe, haben nicht von Lapierre gesprochen sondern von Carbonrahmen (waren glaube ich Rahmen von Scott) allgemein...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. August 2009)

Die Scott bikes gelten in der Branche nicht unbedingt als die stabilsten, aber selbst da ist das, prozentual gesehen, nicht so oft vorgekommen.
Diese Horrormärchen werden meistens von Leuten erzählt, die eigentlich gar nichts über das Thema Carbon wissen. Und jeden Tag muss mans neu erklären. Verständlich eigentlich, aber eigentlich auch seltsam. Denn wenn das alles so ein Riesenproblem wäre, würden sich die Hersteller allein schon wegen der Reklakosten und der jeweiligen landestypischen Produkthaftungsgesetze gar nicht an das Thema herantrauen.

Darfst nur nicht so nen billigen No-Label-Chinamüll kaufen. Da kriegste manchmal sachen angeboten, das ist wirklich unglaublich...


----------



## heliuscc (24. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> Dem Bild entnehme ich, dass Rotor Kurbeln also zu den BB92-Einpresslagern / oder dem XTR-Einpresslager passen, oder musstest Du da ein neues Lager einpressen lassen?



Ja, die Rotor passen einwandfrei in das Shimano-Lager.
Und sehen schick aus!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. August 2009)

heliuscc schrieb:


> Ja, die Rotor passen einwandfrei in das Shimano-Lager.
> Und sehen schick aus!



Naja, wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre 

Hoffentlich bekommt man Händler so ein 216er Spicy rein, muss Infos zu den Komponenten haben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. August 2009)

Spicy Modelle kommen erst ab Ende September.


----------



## Jockelmatz (25. August 2009)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mel ne Frage zum dem Zesty 514. So wie ich mir das rausgelesen habe, wird ja der Hinterbau des 514 aus Carbon sein, also ähnlich wie das 2009er 714.
> Hat mit diesem Hinterbau schon irgendjemand erfahrungen gesammelt?
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

Die Carbonhinterbauten der Spicy und Zestymodelle sind übrigens, bis auf die Lackierung, identisch.


----------



## Rotti84 (25. August 2009)

wann sind denn mal die neuen modelle auf der lapierre seite zu sehen ..


----------



## funbiker9 (25. August 2009)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> wann sind denn mal die neuen modelle auf der lapierre seite zu sehen ..



Wahrscheinlich nach der Eurobike....


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

Geh mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Die wichtigsten hab ich schon gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (25. August 2009)

Hei 

Ich habe jetzt endlich in meinem Spicy 316 einen DHX 5 Coil drin.
Danke Papa Midnight für dir angepassten Buchsen.
Ich würde die Bilder gerne einstellen, finde aber keine Anleitung dazu. Hat einer eine Tipp, dann stell ich sie rein.
MfG Stefan


----------



## mkernbach (25. August 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> Ich habe jetzt endlich in meinem Spicy 316 einen DHX 5 Coil drin.
> Danke Papa Midnight für dir angepassten Buchsen.
> ...



Erfahrungsberichte wären schön. War auch schon am überlegen mir 'ne Coil reinzumachen.. 

Bilder reinstellen kannst du hier "lernen":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149183


----------



## skatmann (25. August 2009)

Hei

Mal ein Versuch die Bilder hoch zu laden.
Klappt aber heute nicht bei mir.
Sag laut Anzeige im DH Bereich. Gewicht ca 95 KG mit 450 Feder.
Propedal 2 Licks , Zugstufe 4 Klicks. Bottom Out komplett auf.
Wippt etwas mehr als  mit dem Float, der ja eine mittleres Pro Pedal hat.
Bin Gestern ca 1,5 Stunden auf mein Hausstrecke gefahren. Ich finde die Dämpfer spricht auf keine Unebenheiten deutlich besser an. Bei schnellen Schlägen sackt er nicht so durch und das Rad liegt ruhiger. Von mir ein ganz klares "must have" .   Warum das LP nicht in die teuren Modell baut scheint an der Geld macherei zu liegen.  Kostet ja gut das doppelte. Mal sehen wenn weiter Touren dazu kommen wie er sich dann macht.
















Stefan


----------



## ewoq (25. August 2009)

du musst die fotos erst irgendwo hochladen. auf deine festplatte kann hier keiner zugreifen


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

mach das über photobucket.com


----------



## skatmann (25. August 2009)

Also neuer Versuch mit den Spicy Bildern.


















Ich denke sieht ganz gut aus.

Umbau: 
Xt Shifter, Ergo Griffe, Specialized Flatts, E 13 
und als high light, Topeak Schutzblech Vorne.
Das ist einmalig 
Soll ich Hinten auch noch eins dran machen  ?

Fliegt einem nicht immer die Pferde******* um die Ohren
Bei uns gibt es definitiv zu viele 2 und 4 Beiner im Wald.
Wenn das so weiter geht mit den zerlatschten Wegen brauch ich bald mehr Federweg oder eine kleine Egge zum ein ebnen.
Und dann heißt es die Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt.
Ich liebe sie für solche Sprüche.

Neuste Spielerei von unserem Jagdpächter ist mit Rückpferden die Wege zumachen.




Geht aber auch anders herum. Stihl E 27 im Rucksack.
Ich lieb eine scharfe Kette am Rad 
Die Götter mögen den Flow


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. August 2009)

So, jetzt nur noch zu den Bildern und nicht den Thumbnails verlinken *g*


----------



## hopfer (25. August 2009)

@Skatmann 
welchen Daempfer hast du eingebaut? (kann ihn leider nicht erkennen auf meinem iPod)

@papa
hast du denn erfahrungs Bericht zum Bos schon gepostet ? (ist Ales in der Handy ausfuerung sehr unuebersichtlich)
Zweite Moeglichkeit waere der Fox RC4 weißt du was ? Er ist ja auch im neuen Froggy 518!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

Den neuen Fox habe ich noch nicht gefahren, aber er soll größer dimensioniert sein als die bisherigen FOX Dämpfer. Vorsicht also bei bikes wie demo oder ähnlichen Systemen.

Der BOS Sextoy ist der Hammer. Ich denke, dass ich dieses Teilchen niemals an sein Limit bringen werde, aber dafür habe ich ihn ja auch...
In der version mit 6 mm Augendurchmesser kommt er bisher ohne Nadellager (die aber beim ersten check nachgerüstet werden), spricht aber schon im uneingefahrenen Zustand besser an, als alles andere, was ich jemals fahren durfte. Sehr einfaches Einstellen der High und Lowspeed Druckstufe (nur mit Werkzeug!) und ein unglaublich großer Einstellbereich der Zugstufe! Zuerst hat sich das Ausfedern ein wenig seltsam angehört, weil es eben nicht so schmatzt wie zB ein FOX Dämpfer, sondern eher pfeift, aber das Resultat und die Performance ist einfach überzeugend! Im Zusammenspiel mit der N´dee Gabel absolute Weltklasse! Kleine Schläge, Bodenwellen, Sprünge, einfach alles wird geradezu weggebügelt. Lediglich das Gewicht von ziemlich genau 1000 Gramm mit Feder und der Preis tun weh...Wenn ich mal nen Hersteller finde, der Titanfedern mit so niedriger Pfundabstimmung baut (fahre ne 300er bei 82 Kilo!), kann man hier bestimmt noch ne Menge rausholen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Einfahrzeit noch nicht vorbei ist und der noch besser werden soll, dann wird die Luft für Fox und Co echt dünn. Aber vorsicht! Nicht vergessen, dass die Gabel und der Dämpfer harmonisch sein sollten! Wenn die einzelnen Teile auch super sind, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass die sich auch "verestehen".

Die Optik ist übrigens der Hammer...Aber das ist uns doch allen ganz egal, nicht...?











Hab jetzt nen Fox DHX Air5 über...240 mm Einbaulänge...Super Teil, aber was soll ich mit zwei Dämpfern???  300,- mit Rechnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (25. August 2009)

Der neue Fox RC4 ist schon der Hammer, sehr leicht, und von den Maßen gleich wie der DHX 5 Coil, nur der Preis ist etwas, naja eben foxmäßig, 750,-  ohne Feder....

Die FoxJungs können sich jetzt warm anziehen, denn so langsam ist BOS nicht mehr so teuer im Vergleich, eher sogar billiger......

FranzosenBikes brauchen FranzosenFahrwerk


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

Der Piggy beim neuen Fox ist vom Volumen ein wenig größewr und passt in den engen Käfig eines Demo 9 nicht rein, wenn der mit 24" fährt. Aber das hier ist ein LP Fred....


----------



## svensonn (25. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Piggy beim neuen Fox ist vom Volumen ein wenig größewr und passt in den engen Käfig eines Demo 9 nicht rein, wenn der mit 24" fährt. Aber das hier ist ein LP Fred....


Das war auch nur ein Hinweis, wenn man sein Spicy oder Froggy pimpen will, dass man jetzt auch gut zu BOS greifen kann, ohne schlechtes Gewissen wegen dem Loch im Geldbeutel............., da Fox nachzog mit dem Preis!

und nochmal:

in ein FranzosenBike gehört ein FranzosenFahrwerk


----------



## mkernbach (25. August 2009)

Sextoy im Spicy.. Hmm.. 

Wer machts vor? :]


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

Vouilloz hats im Zesty schon gehabt...
Ich finds Klasse, dass es endlich Alternativen gibt!


----------



## mkernbach (25. August 2009)

Der fährt ja auch mit dem Carbon Prototyp Zesty den Megavalanche... Der würde ja sogar mit nem Hollandrad gut ausschauen..

Apropo Micha, ich hab noch Bauchschmerzen von dem Kuchen bekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (25. August 2009)

Der is auf ner SULO Tonne noch schnell...
Und du bist ein Weichei! Hör mit dem Rauchen auf, dann klappt das auch mit dem Marmorkuchen...


----------



## mkernbach (25. August 2009)

Ich rauche doch garnicht! Ich sammel nur Teer falls es mal knapp wird..
Irgendwann mal gehts auch ohne Fluppe.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Der fährt ja auch mit dem Carbon Prototyp Zesty den Megavalanche... Der würde ja sogar mit nem Hollandrad gut ausschauen..
> 
> Apropo Micha, ich hab noch Bauchschmerzen von dem Kuchen bekommen..





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der is auf ner SULO Tonne noch schnell...
> Und du bist ein Weichei! Hör mit dem Rauchen auf, dann klappt das auch mit dem Marmorkuchen...



Marmorkuchen heißt nicht so, weil da Marmor reingebacken wird


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2009)

@ neo :  check ich nicht


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ neo :  check ich nicht



Naja vielleicht war die Hauptzutat von Papa's Marmorkuchen Marmor, was die Magenprobleme erklären würde


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

wenn ich das backen würde, wäre das so zu erklären, aber der Kuchen stammte ja vom Feinkosthändler an der Ecke...


----------



## skatmann (26. August 2009)

Hallo hopfer

den DHX 5.0 Coil mit 450er Feder


----------



## skatmann (26. August 2009)

Hallo hopfer

den DHX 5.0 Coil mit 450er Feder


----------



## pecht (26. August 2009)

@skat.... irgendwie funzt das bei dir mit den bildern nicht....


----------



## pecht (26. August 2009)

hat jemand ne totem fürn armen studenten zu viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. August 2009)

... so arm kann der Student gar nicht sein, wenn er sich nen Froggy 518 leisten kann ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

Jetzt is er arm...


----------



## pecht (26. August 2009)

genau alles für den dackel alles fürs 518. jetzt isser blank


----------



## matziie (26. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Den neuen Fox habe ich noch nicht gefahren, aber er soll größer dimensioniert sein als die bisherigen FOX Dämpfer. Vorsicht also bei bikes wie demo oder ähnlichen Systemen.
> 
> Der BOS Sextoy ist der Hammer. Ich denke, dass ich dieses Teilchen niemals an sein Limit bringen werde, aber dafür habe ich ihn ja auch...
> In der version mit 6 mm Augendurchmesser kommt er bisher ohne Nadellager (die aber beim ersten check nachgerüstet werden), spricht aber schon im uneingefahrenen Zustand besser an, als alles andere, was ich jemals fahren durfte. Sehr einfaches Einstellen der High und Lowspeed Druckstufe (nur mit Werkzeug!) und ein unglaublich großer Einstellbereich der Zugstufe! Zuerst hat sich das Ausfedern ein wenig seltsam angehört, weil es eben nicht so schmatzt wie zB ein FOX Dämpfer, sondern eher pfeift, aber das Resultat und die Performance ist einfach überzeugend! Im Zusammenspiel mit der N´dee Gabel absolute Weltklasse! Kleine Schläge, Bodenwellen, Sprünge, einfach alles wird geradezu weggebügelt. Lediglich das Gewicht von ziemlich genau 1000 Gramm mit Feder und der Preis tun weh...Wenn ich mal nen Hersteller finde, der Titanfedern mit so niedriger Pfundabstimmung baut (fahre ne 300er bei 82 Kilo!), kann man hier bestimmt noch ne Menge rausholen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Einfahrzeit noch nicht vorbei ist und der noch besser werden soll, dann wird die Luft für Fox und Co echt dünn. Aber vorsicht! Nicht vergessen, dass die Gabel und der Dämpfer harmonisch sein sollten! Wenn die einzelnen Teile auch super sind, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass die sich auch "verestehen".
> ...



Dein Ladenaufkleber passt super zum neuen Dämpfer


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. August 2009)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hallo hopfer
> 
> den DHX 5.0 Coil mit 450er Feder



So wird das nüscht.
1. Nimm dir ein wenig Zeit für die Bilder und gehe mit dem Rad in den Wald oder wenigstens auf eine Wiese. 
2.Ich lade meine Bilder immer bei http://www.directupload.net/  hoch. Nach erfolgtem Upload kopierst du den Link aus Fenster 2. ("Vergrößerbare Vorschau verlinken (Foren)") hier rein. 
3. Fertsch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Dein Ladenaufkleber passt super zum neuen Dämpfer



Gut, was?


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2009)

jaha so styled er sein Bike durch 

wann is denn jetze endlich die I900 daaaaa? ... papa ich will die aber haben  jeeeetztz! jetzt jetzt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

Und ich will die schon seit drei Monaten haben...die Jungs gehen mir echt auf die Eier mit ihren Monsterlieferzeiten. wenn ich auf der Messe die zeit finde, geh ich mich mal auskotzen. Das trifft dann zwar nen unschuldigen, aber irgendwo muss ich das mal loswerden...

Nein, Max. Ich werde davon kein Bild machen.


----------



## mkernbach (26. August 2009)

pff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

Hab ich´s doch gewusst, dass du da bist...


----------



## mkernbach (26. August 2009)

Ich hab noch einiges vor heute Abend!
Muss noch paar Teile raussuchen. 
Und im Forum gibts halt die besten Erfahrungsberichte dazu.. 

Aber du bist ja mindestens genauso oft und lange wie ich hier unterwegs.. :]

TODO:
Lenker
Vorbau
Griffe
evt. Sattel 
Pedale
Dämpferpumpe


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2009)

hehe .. ich würd da hingehen und mal sagen das du mal mitm Cheff sprechen möchtest .. mir tun bei sowas immer die armen Angestellten leid .... dann kannste ihm aml die Meinung sagen .. doer ne Telefonnummer geben lassen


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

Ok. Wir beide bequatschen das mit deinem vierten (!!!!!) Rad dieses Jahr und mein Schrauber holt Käsekuchen...


----------



## mkernbach (26. August 2009)

Die Teile oben sind fürs Spicy angedacht. :]
Lenker und Vorbau nehm ich ja evtl die gleichen wie du sie fährst. War ich ja sehr angetan von. 

Mit dem Pro Race bzw. X-Control muss ich mal schauen, evtl erst Q1 2010.. Jetzt lohnt sichs ja kaum, dann bräuchte ich nen weiteren Montageständer für die Wohnung. Das nervt. 

Aber Kuchen nehm ich trotzdem gerne..

Edit:
Weißte wo ich nun gerne wäre?
Variante a) http://s580.photobucket.com/albums/ss243/freeridealpencross/?action=view&current=TrailNumeroUno.jpg
Variante b) http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/3/3/4/_/large/1ster.JPG


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

Ok. Wir beide bequatschen das mit deinem vierten (!!!!!) Rad dieses Jahr und mein Schrauber holt Käsekuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (26. August 2009)

Und wenn ich endlich vernünftig fahren kann gibts das fünfte Rad.. Aber das ist dann nicht mehr so spektakulär, weils über 2-3 Jahre verteilt ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. August 2009)

Ok. Wir beide bequatschen das mit deinem vierten (!!!!!) Rad dieses Jahr und mein Schrauber holt Käsekuchen...


----------



## mkernbach (26. August 2009)

Du wiederholst dich..


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2009)

Error  zuviel Marmor gegessen


----------



## schlauchi (26. August 2009)

Dank des Lapierre Sammelthreads und fachmännischer Unterstützung meines Händlers in Bielefeld  (Gruß an Michael) bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Lapierre Spicy und möchte der Gemeinde einfach mal gerne HALLO sagen.


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2009)

Servus

Grüzi

und 

HALLLO


----------



## mkernbach (26. August 2009)

Hallo aus Bielefeld zurück und Willkommen im Club der Würzigen..


----------



## zabone (27. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und ich will die schon seit drei Monaten haben...die Jungs gehen mir echt auf die Eier mit ihren Monsterlieferzeiten. wenn ich auf der Messe die zeit finde, geh ich mich mal auskotzen. Das trifft dann zwar nen unschuldigen, aber irgendwo muss ich das mal loswerden... .


 
Wenn du die Jungs dann grad bei den Eiern hast gib mal ne Kelle von mir mit. Warte auf die I950 seit .... ich glaub Januar . DANKE PM


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. August 2009)

Ich kann doch da jetzt nicht auf nen armen Taiwanesen einschlagen...
Januar ist übrigens Rekord. Hatte bis Juni sogar noch welche hier...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. August 2009)

LETZTER AUFRUF FÜR DIE ISCG 05 KETTENFÜHRUNG AUS CARBON!!! Für alle Zesty uns Spicy Modelle! Basierend auf der Shaman Racing Enduro carbon Führung. Drei Kettenblätter sind schaltbar. Der Preis wird voraussichtlich bei 59 oder 69 Euro liegen. Ich bekomme welche auf der Messe, muss aber vorher bescheid sagen, wieviel ich haben möchte! Heute letzter Tag der Vorbestellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (27. August 2009)

Suche ein/zwei Zesty 314 bzw 514 (Mod 2009) RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 50
und ich Tippe 42 fÃ¼r Frau.

Bitte fÃ¼r einen anstÃ¤ndigen Preis. Schmerzgrenze ist 2000â¬ pro Rad.

Jemand eine Idee wo es die noch geben kÃ¶nnte?.


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/CartArticle.asp?frmIDOffer=2113250208&frmOpgID=


----------



## Paskull (27. August 2009)

Haben ein 314 in 50 da mal sehen ob ich es schaffe da morgen vorbei zu fahren. Angeblich sind mitte September nochmal 2009er Modelle in S lieferbar.

Wenn S noch lieferbar ist .....


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2009)

Ist es richtig, dass man am Zesty 514 kein Flaschenhalter anbringen kann? - d.h. man muss auf Trinkrucksack umsteigen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. August 2009)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass man am Zesty 514 kein Flaschenhalter anbringen kann? - d.h. man muss auf Trinkrucksack umsteigen?



Wohl nur hinterm Sattel 
Aber wie ich im andern Thread schon gesagt hab, ich hab netma am Pro Race welche, die reißen beim Tragen des Radls irgendwann immer ab, zumindest bei mir.
Oder nen Rucksack mit gut erreichbaren Seitentaschen nehmen.


----------



## Felix91123456 (27. August 2009)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass man am Zesty 514 kein Flaschenhalter anbringen kann? - d.h. man muss auf Trinkrucksack umsteigen?




also ne vorrichtung gibts nicht, es gibt teilweise so halterrungen fürn lenkener vorne, wobei das bei nem sturz sicher ned so praktisch is, die dinker vom rennrad für hintern sattel is beim bergabfahrn sicher störend.
mein händler meinte noch evtl kann man unters unterrohr was hinbauen, da wäre die flasche aber permanent dem dreck der reifen ausgesetzt.
von daher läufts wohl auf so n rucksack raus, sind aber nicht alzu teuer.
nur mit den trinkblasen musst aufpassen, ich hab die streamer von deuter und 2 sind schon geplatzt, jedes mal 25 beim teufel...


mal ne andere frage, mein nobby nic is jetzt 2 -3 monate alt und schon innen richtig abgefahrn, ich merk auch nen ordentlichen unterschied im gelände. n reifen für 45 sollte doch eigentlich länger halten?
was gäbs n da noch in der klasse wo langlebiger ist?
sollte 2,4 sein, tubeless und länger haltbar.
fahre alpen und schwäbische alb, also viel berg, schotter, trail

gruß


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2009)

Ja, ich denke ich nehme wie bisher auch mein Ski-Rucksack  - der hat links und rechts gut erreichbare Trinkflaschenbehälter.

Noch ne Frage zu den Reifen. Das Zesty 514 kommt mit Race King Tubeless, sollte ich in absehbarer Zukunft nicht besser auf Schwalbe Nobby umsteigen, oder ist der Race King ansich besser, wenn man doch öfters mal sogar Straße fährt?


----------



## mkernbach (27. August 2009)

Ich halte nicht viel von den Nobby Nics. Sind mir auf Schotter oder groben Geröll zu nervös und unruhig. 

Dann lieber Fat Albert.


----------



## Felix91123456 (27. August 2009)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke ich nehme wie bisher auch mein Ski-Rucksack  - der hat links und rechts gut erreichbare Trinkflaschenbehälter.
> 
> Noch ne Frage zu den Reifen. Das Zesty 514 kommt mit Race King Tubeless, sollte ich in absehbarer Zukunft nicht besser auf Schwalbe Nobby umsteigen, oder ist der Race King ansich besser, wenn man doch öfters mal sogar Straße fährt?



also ich bin fast nicht auf der straße, hab aber nach kurzem auf nn gewechselt, weil ich mit conti im gelände zu sehr gerutscht bin
allerding sind die nn sehr schnell abgefahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2009)

die nn sind echt sehr sehr schnell abgefahren .. ich bin mit meinen 09er Fat Alberts bestens zufrieden obwohl ich jedesmal 8km Straße zum ersten Waldstück fahren muss ... habe überlegt mir hinten den 08er normalen Albert aufzuziehen ... genug Bremsgrip usw müsste er ja haben und er sollte ja eigentlich leichter rollen als der fette ...


LG Jens


----------



## funbiker9 (27. August 2009)

Bitte ein paar Erfahrungen 

Wie fährt sich denn der Conti mountain king auf dem 316 Spicy. Ist der Reifen im Gelände und auf der Anreise dorthin OK...oder sollte man gleich nen anderen aufziehen?

Thanks schonmal


----------



## mkernbach (27. August 2009)

Ich fahre die Rubber Queen in 2,4" am Spicy. Rollt weniger gut, aber dafür massig Kurven-/ Bremsgrip. Ist auf grobem Geröll sehr ruhig.


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2009)

also ich hatte nach 2km den ersten Platten ... genauso wie mit den letzten Contis  ich hab mir die Fat Alberts drauf gezogen .. kann also nicht viel zu den MK sagen .... aber Durchschlagschutz is halt bei Conti nicht so das ware ...


----------



## funbiker9 (27. August 2009)

mmmhhhh dann ist das ja ne Überlegung wert. Mal schauen was mein Frauchen dazu meint...morgen darf Sie Ihr Spicy 316 abholen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. August 2009)

Felix91123456 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage, mein nobby nic is jetzt 2 -3 monate alt und schon innen richtig abgefahrn, ich merk auch nen ordentlichen unterschied im gelÃ¤nde. n reifen fÃ¼r 45â¬ sollte doch eigentlich lÃ¤nger halten?
> was gÃ¤bs n da noch in der klasse wo langlebiger ist?
> sollte 2,4 sein, tubeless und lÃ¤nger haltbar.
> fahre alpen und schwÃ¤bische alb, also viel berg, schotter, trail
> ...



Naja die teuersten Reifen haben die besten Gummimischungen, die nutzen sich recht schnell ab.
KÃ¶nntest mal nen Mountain King 2.4 Tubeless testen, aber zumindest die mit Black Chili halten am Hinterrad au nicht allzu lange. Scheinen aber nicht die Mischung zu haben, laut der HP.

Sonst musst mal bei Maxxis unter Freeride nach den LUST-Versionen schauen, hab da aber keine Erfahrung mit.

Ich fahre auf dem Pro Race MK 2.2 Supersonic und nu hinten den RK 2.2 Supersonic, jeweils 2 bar. Hatte bisher nach knapp 2k km mit dem MK hinten einen Platten. Und ich war damit auf viel GelÃ¤nde unterwegs, wo ich mit nem Zesty besser beraten gewesen wÃ¤re.

Ganz ok fÃ¼r Reifen unter 500g.

Beim Spicy werde ich sobald ich eins hab aber 2.4 Rubberqueen Schlauchreifen drauf machen, das weiÃ ich schon ohne die jemals gefahren zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. August 2009)

Schätze mal...dass wir erstmal den Conti drauf lassen zum testen...und wenn er Ihr nicht taugt kommt ein maxxi oder Schwalbe drauf.

Danke für Eure Tipps

Obwohl es nicht mein Rad wird ( leider ) freu ich mich schon, das gute Stück morgen abzuholen. Vielleicht läßt Sie mich ja auch mal fahren


----------



## skatmann (27. August 2009)

Hei

Kann man in einen FOX DHX 5.0 Coil auch Federn von anderen Firmen fahren?
Die sind ja deutlich billiger. Ich brauche eine 400*2,80 er Feder.
Stefan


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2009)

Und alle die noch ein Zesty 314 suchen:
http://funbox-shop.de/index.php?s=3&cat_id=288_Mountainbikes&artikel=20924_Zesty+314&ref=2

Wahrscheinlich aber nur noch RH42 erhältlich, am Besten nachfragen, denn letzte Woche war noch RH50 da.

Und dann noch hier, sowohl Zesty 514 als auch 314:
http://www.velokontor.de/KOMPLETTRAeDER/Mountainbikes/Lapierre


----------



## skatmann (27. August 2009)

Hei

Könnte ich die 

Manitou Shock Spring - Steel
2.75" 400 Lbs (For 222/230mm Shock)


statt der 450*2,80 er in meinem DHX 5,0 Coil nehmen?
Will nämlich lieber ein Nummer weicher fahren.
Stefan


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2009)

Weiß jmd den genauen Durchmesser des Lenkers am 316? ... is noch der Standard ... mir geht es um den Durchmesser direkt neben dem Vorbau 

LG & Danke
Jens


----------



## OliOliOli (27. August 2009)

@ all

bitte festhalten, wegen meiner frage: 
könnte man bei einem Froggy 718 auch einen kürzern dämpfer einbauen, damit es nur noch 160mm hat?

warum? ich will einen stabilen rahmen, aber nur mit max 160mm. Ob das spicy robust genung wäre für 50% tour und 50 % downhill müsstet ihr mir sagen, bitte......


----------



## svensonn (27. August 2009)

@ funbiker
lass ruhig mal die mk von conti drauf, für dein zartes mädel reicht der locker aus, und wenn der runter ist mach ein Maxxis drauf, ardent wenns leicht sein soll, aber da es ja das enduroradl wird und du auch mal fahren willst, dann denk mal über highroller nach oder minion f, oder eben der rubberqueen, lass die finger von den ständigen testsiegern in den bikebravos, die taugen recht wenig.....
wünsch euch viel Spaß mit dem würzigen!!!


----------



## svensonn (27. August 2009)

@jenseits
der durchmesser neben dem vorbau ist auch fast 31,8 mm, kommt drauf an wie nah am vorbau


----------



## svensonn (27. August 2009)

@OliOliOli
das spicy wird es aushalten 50% downhill, kommt eben darauf an, ob du linie fährst oder eher nur runter und blind, und wieviel du wiegst.
das froggy auf 160 mm traveln ist nicht unbedingt der clou aber sicher machbar, macht eben einiges an der dynamik des dämpfers futsch wg der kinematik welche auf 180 mm ausgelegt ist.
Ich fahre mit meinem Froggy auch touren bis ca. 50km länge, wenn es mal weiter geht kommt mein spicy raus und bald habe ich dafür mein sc blur lt carbon


----------



## schlauchi (27. August 2009)

Habe mir den Conti Mountain King am Hinterrad nach 40 km auf meiner Hausstrecke total aufgerissen. War die erste Tour mit meinem Spicy 316.... Fahre die Strecke seit 5 Jahren und hatte mit schwalbe Albert nie Probleme nicht mal einen Platten. Jetzt probiere ich mal hinten die rubber queen und lasse vorne den Mountain King drauf. Vom Gefühl her hat der Mountain King einen guten Grip außer auf Schotter . Bericht folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (27. August 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild. Morgen kommen noch welche


----------



## matziie (27. August 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild. Morgen kommen noch welche 






Fragt mich nicht wieso das mit dem Zoom und so bei dem Bild ist..

Und auch noch ein Doppelpost. Was ist nur heute los mit mir


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2009)

@ svensonn : danke .. als ich aufm bike saß kam mir auch die Erleuchtung ... sry war einfach ne behämmerte Frage 

Aber danke


----------



## Beckinio (27. August 2009)

Ich habe auf meinem Zesty 514 die Moutain King 2.1 tubeless drauf. Bin die Marke Conti zum erten mal gefahren. Bin vor 2 Wochen von einem Alpencross (extrem traillastig) wieder gekommen. Absolut keine Probleme. Bin total zufrieden und werde mir bald Neue MK kaufen. Für den Preis unter 30 super. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Habe aber vom Alpencross Guide (Testfaher bei der Zeitung Bike) auch gehört, dass die nicht tubeless Reifen wohl sehr anfällig sind. Er war nach der Tour von der Nichtanfälligkeit aich sehr begeistert.


----------



## All-Maikl (27. August 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> bitte festhalten, wegen meiner frage:
> könnte man bei einem Froggy 718 auch einen kürzern dämpfer einbauen, damit es nur noch 160mm hat?
> ...



Also die Logik dabei bleibt mir verschloßen. Warum 160 wünschen wenn man 180 haben kann, dazu noch wenn Du 50% Downhill fahren willst. 
Bedenke, wenn Du einen Dämpfer mit kürzerem Einbaumaß verwendest verändert sich die Geo das gesamten Rades, das durch den kürzeren Dämpfer abgesenkte "Heck" führt zu einem noch flacheren Lenkwinkel....
...das ist dann nicht gerade touren tauglich.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. August 2009)

schlauchi schrieb:


> Habe mir den Conti Mountain King am Hinterrad nach 40 km auf meiner Hausstrecke total aufgerissen. War die erste Tour mit meinem Spicy 316.... Fahre die Strecke seit 5 Jahren und hatte mit schwalbe Albert nie Probleme nicht mal einen Platten. Jetzt probiere ich mal hinten die rubber queen und lasse vorne den Mountain King drauf. Vom Gefühl her hat der Mountain King einen guten Grip außer auf Schotter . Bericht folgt...



Naja der Albert entspricht auch eher der Rubberqueen, und die steckt doch einiges mehr weg als ein MK 
Der MK ist halt sehr flott und hat ordentlich Grip.
Auf ein Enduro würde ich ihn allerdings nur noch in der Tubeless 2.4 Version packen, wobei die Rubberqueen mit noch stärkerer Karkasse und Black Chili Compound punkten kann.


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2009)

Wäre der Mountain King dem Race King für All Mountain Bereich vorzuziehen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. August 2009)

Ich finde ja. Der Raceking ist auf der Waldautobahn und Asphalt ne echte Rakete, ich werde hinten aber dann wieder den MK ziehen, weil ich mich im Schlamm und auf nassen Wurzeln mit dem RK nicht so sicher fühle wie mit dem MK.

Gibt aber auch Leute, die das komplett anders sehn, ist recht subjektiv.


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2009)

Ok, das heisst es war seitens Lapierre die richtige Entscheidung, auf nem Allmountain-Bike wie das Zesty 514 den Raceking Tubeless zu montieren?
Oder gäbe es ne bessere Alternative sobald die Racekings bei mir abgefahren wären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. August 2009)

Hinten macht der schon Sinn gibt gut Vortrieb und hat für 2.2 auch recht viel Volumen.
Je nach Gelände würd ich halt dann vorn und hinten nen 2.4er MK Tubeless drauf machen.

Wenn das Gewicht egal ist und Du bei jedem Wetter überall vorankommen willst, Rubber Queen 2.4 Tubeless 

Hätte ich mir Kohle würd ich auch mal einige Maxxis durchtesten, ist aber leider nicht drin.

Bisher kenne ich nur Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo, Raceking 2.2 SS, MK 2.2 SS und Fat Albert 2.25.
Mein Spicy wird definitiv Rubber Queens bekommen, wenn gut läuft hab ich das GEld sogar dieses Jahr noch


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2009)

Brauch ich da neue Laufräder?


----------



## MiLi (28. August 2009)

Diese sind gute reifen aber leider noch nicht tubeless.

http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/Mountain/Ardent.aspx


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. August 2009)

Donnerstag folgen shopbilder der folgenden Modelle: Zesty 314, 514, Spicy 216, 316 und Froggy 518, Pro Race 200. Bin auf der Messe und somit ein paar Tage nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## matziie (28. August 2009)

So paar Bilder von der "Sesh" heute 

Beim ersten Bildversuch gleich hingefetzt  :






Sprung hat geklappt :






Kleiner "Wallride" :






Um die Kurve :






Anders um die Kurve : 






Manual : 






One-Hand-Wheelie  :


----------



## mkernbach (28. August 2009)

Gefällt!
Gerade das "Hinterrad versetzen"-Foto ist stark. 

Bei mir hat sich noch etwas getan:


 

 

 

Lenker: RaceFace Altas FR 
Vorbau: Hope
Griffe: Syntace

So sah es vorher aus:






Nur wirds bei solche doofen Hindernissen manchmal ganz schön eng.




Weiß wer wie die Dinger richtig heißen? :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (28. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> Gerade das "Hinterrad versetzen"-Foto ist stark.
> 
> Bei mir hat sich noch etwas getan:
> ...



Hübsch. 
Sieht aus wie ein L, oder? Hattest du es mit der Ausstattung schon an einer Waage?


----------



## clausi87 (28. August 2009)

hi...
ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nach meinem dh-920 nun noch ein 2010er spicy zulegen soll.
mich würd da das 316 interessieren. hat einer von euch ne ahnung welche farbe die nächstes jahr haben und in wieweit sich die ausstattung ändert?
ich hab gehört die dämpfer sollen progressiver abgestimmt werden ..is da was dran ?
hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der rock shok lyrik imi spicy gemacht?


----------



## mkernbach (28. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hübsch.
> Sieht aus wie ein L, oder? Hattest du es mit der Ausstattung schon an einer Waage?



Ja, ist L.  Habs wg. Tourentauglichkeit etwas größer genommen. Vorher hatte ich auch ein Zesty in L. Aber nächstes Jahr kommt ein neues Spielzeug für die noch ruppigeren Dinge.  

Wurde letztes Wochenende in Willingen angefixt. Verfluchter Papa Midnight.  

Gewogen bisher noch nicht, hab auch nichts vernünftiges da. Höchstens Personenwage. 
 Laut Lapierre wiegt das M ja 12,4kg oder sowas. Aber da ich viel Kleinkram geändert habe, isses bestimmt bei 14kg irgendwo. Bereifung, Felgen, Naben, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe. Aber mit der Bereifung will ich keine Tour über 40km fahren. Bin ja bisher verwöhnter Nobby Nic / Smart Sam Fahrer gewesen. Die Rubber Queen in 2,4" ist beim Uphill echt hart, gerade ohne Klickies...


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ja, ist L.  Habs wg. Tourentauglichkeit etwas größer genommen. Aber nächstes Jahr kommt ein neues Spielzeug für die noch ruppigeren Dinge.
> 
> Wurde letztes Wochenende in Willingen angefixt. Verfluchter Papa Midnight.
> 
> ...



Mit den Herstellerangaben ist das ja immer so eine Sache. Spielzeugreifen und Kindergröße. Dann stellt man sich das Teil in L und brauchbarer Ausstattung hin und das Gewicht erschlägt einen. 
So wie deines dasteht, würde es mir auch gefallen.



> Bin ja bisher verwöhnter Nobby Nic / Smart Sam Fahrer gewesen. Die Rubber Queen in 2,4" ist beim Uphill echt hart.



Du gewöhnst dich daran und wirst das Plus an Fahrspaß genießen. Bin auch schon mit Minion 2,5 1ply Touren gefahren. Macht deutlich mehr Spaß als ein NN.

Ich habe soeben mein X160 für den morgigen Parkbesuch fein gemacht. Mit Minion und Highroller 2,5" 2ply 16,64kg.


----------



## mkernbach (28. August 2009)

Die Herstellerangaben sind echt immer sehr mysteriös.. 

Muss mal Papa Midnight fragen ob er im Laden was zum wiegen hat. Interessiert mich doch nun arg! 

Nächstes Jahr gibt es wohl dann das kleine DH. Vielleicht. Je nachdem wie gut ich dann fahren kann.  Das Spicy tune ich dann im Gewicht. Leichte Felgen, leichte Bereifung in 2,25", Klickies.. Dann hab ich ne Tourenrakete mit massig Reserven. 

16,64kg ist echt nen Wort. Was nutzt du den zum wiegen? Haste da 'ne Empfehlung? Und in welchen Park gehts den? :]


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2009)

@ clausi: guck dir aml die letuzten paar Seiten an da sind nen Huafen Bilder


----------



## funbiker9 (28. August 2009)

So jetzt aber...

mein Frauchen hat heute Ihr Spicy 316 bekommen  ( ich durfte auch kurz damit fahren  )






[/URL][/IMG]

Also zum Spicy muß man nicht viel sagen. Wirklich Hammer Gefährt .
Kanns nur empfehlen! *Danke an den Svensonn & Mr. Bike *toller Laden und super Beratung 


Nun zum Reifen dem Mountain King: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Den ersten platten hatten wir nach ca. 800m ( vorne ). Gut kann ja passieren,also Berg wieder hoch Schlauch raus, neuer rein jäähh weiter gehts. Zumindest die nächsten 5 - 6 km, denn dann hatten wir das gleiche Spiel am Hinterreifen . Also Ende vom Lied...der Reifen geht gar nicht. Grip ist ganz ok und rollen tut er auch gut aber Durchstiche ohne Ende, das sollte einem Enduro Reifen nicht! passieren.
Habe mir den Reifen beim zweiten Platten genauer angeschaut und mich entschlossen das Ding zu entsorgen.

Also meine Meinung zum Conti MK ist wirklich...AUSTAUSCHEN!


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Die Herstellerangaben sind echt immer sehr mysteriös..
> 
> Muss mal Papa Midnight fragen ob er im Laden was zum wiegen hat. Interessiert mich doch nun arg!
> 
> ...



Die Waage hatte ich schonmal gepostet: klick
Reicht vollkommen aus, solange man nicht zum Leichtbauer mutiert und verzweifelt um jedes Gramm feilscht. 
Ich fahre zum Jeschken bei Liberec.

Was das kleine DH angeht, vielleicht mal eine Frage an papa:
Lohnt sich das für einen "Wochenendhobbyfreerider", also den normalen Tourenfahrer? Oder wäre man da auf einem Froggy mit 180er Gabel besser aufgehoben? Wo würdest du, was das Fahrverhalten angeht, die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden sehen?
Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber wenn man noch nie auf solchen Kisten unterwegs war...


----------



## matziie (28. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> Gerade das "Hinterrad versetzen"-Foto ist stark.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 

Der Lenker rockt sicherlich oder ?


----------



## mkernbach (28. August 2009)

Jup. Der Lenker ist echt angenehm. In Kurven muss die Schulter nicht mehr soo stark mit einlenken.  

Brauch noch ne Sattel + Pedal Empfehlung. Fahre derzeit die Wellgo MG-1 und bin mit dem Grip "nicht" mehr zufrieden. 

Bisherige Ideen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/NC-17-Sudpin-III-S-Pro-Pedale::10610.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Crank-Brothers-5050-XX-Pedal-2009::10171.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (28. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Jup. Der Lenker ist echt angenehm. In Kurven muss die Schulter nicht mehr soo stark mit einlenken.
> 
> Brauch noch ne Sattel + Pedal Empfehlung. Fahre derzeit die Wellgo MG-1 und bin mit dem Grip "nicht" mehr zufrieden.



Glaub ich dir. Wie breit is der genau ? Oder hast du das schon gepostet und ich habs übersehen 

N Bekannter hat die Sudpin und ist ziemlich begeistert aber gibt natürlich verschiedene Meinungen..


----------



## mkernbach (28. August 2009)

Der Lenker ist 785mm breit. :] 
Genau 100mm breiter als mein vorheriger. (Easton Monkeylite XC High)

Da soll noch mal jemand sagen, es käme nicht auf die Länge äeh Breite an!


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2009)

@ funbiker: so ähnlich sahs bei mir auch aus 

Fazit is das Gleiche


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. August 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nun zum Reifen dem Mountain King: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Den ersten platten hatten wir nach ca. 800m ( vorne ). Gut kann ja passieren,also Berg wieder hoch Schlauch raus, neuer rein jäähh weiter gehts. Zumindest die nächsten 5 - 6 km, denn dann hatten wir das gleiche Spiel am Hinterreifen . Also Ende vom Lied...der Reifen geht gar nicht. Grip ist ganz ok und rollen tut er auch gut aber Durchstiche ohne Ende, das sollte einem Enduro Reifen nicht! passieren.
> Habe mir den Reifen beim zweiten Platten genauer angeschaut und mich entschlossen das Ding zu entsorgen.
> ...



Naja, ich hatte beim MK 2.2 SS einen Panne in 1500km, aber auf nem Enduro würd ich auch ne Rubberqueen 2.4 draufpacken, die steckt viel mehr weg.

Aber anscheinend taugen die leichten Supersonic viel mehr als die nicht in Deutschland hergestellten Conti. Und ich hab hinten keine Federung und wieg sicher mehr als deine Frau 

Wieviel Druck hattet ihr denn drin?


----------



## bushman75 (29. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Jup. Der Lenker ist echt angenehm. In Kurven muss die Schulter nicht mehr soo stark mit einlenken.
> 
> Brauch noch ne Sattel + Pedal Empfehlung. Fahre derzeit die Wellgo MG-1 und bin mit dem Grip "nicht" mehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Pedalen: Bin mit meinen CB 5050X sehr zufrieden. Wenn Du viel springst, sind die CB 5050XX besser (wg. Lager). Ansonsten gibt es noch eine kostspielige Empfehlung für alle Stylefreaks unter: http://www.reset-racing.de ( 2 mal klicken zu: racing components >> specials) Viel Spass beim Sabbern


----------



## schlauchi (29. August 2009)

Das mit den Mountain King ist schon komisch! Alle die ein neues Bike mit dem MK haben bekommen relativ schnell einen Platten oder mehrere. Meiner ist sogar kompl. aufgerissen. Dürfte ja eigentl. nicht passieren. Was meint ihr dazu?
mkernbach dein Bike ist echt schick geworden  Kannst dir ja bald ein kompl. neues Bike aus den übrigen Teilen zusammenbauen  mußt mir mal gelegentlich berichten wie es im Bikepark war. Gruß aus Bielefeld


----------



## vitaminc (29. August 2009)

Also das mit den Reifen lässt mich jetzt auch nicht in Ruhe. Die Lapierre Testfahrer haben die Bikes mit samt Reifen auf Herz und Nieren getestet, dabei sicherlich alle möglichen Reifen am Markt berücksichtigt. Es mag ja sein, dass man die besten Konditionen bei Conti bekommt, aber die Reifenpreise sind nicht so dermaßen auseinander dass es ins Gewicht fallen würde - besonders bei Bikes bei über 2000 Talerchen. Bei mir muss ein Reifen in erster Linie "zuverlässig" sein, die Performance setzt ich hinten an. Die Frage ist halt auch, wie repräsentativ die einzelnen Meldungen über Reifenplatzer hier sind. Gibt es auch zufriedene Fahrer mit Mountain oder Race King ?

Mir wurde bei nem Händler ansich versichert, der Race King würde für Wald, AlpenX und normale Abfahrten völlig ausreichen. Nach der Zuverlässigkeit hatte ich nicht gefragt, da es für mich selbstverständlich ist, dass er mich nicht im Stich lässt.

Welcher Reifen hat denn nun die höchste Zuverlässigkeit?


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2009)

@ vitamic: ich kann da den normalen 09er Fat Albert wärmsten Empfehlen ... hab damit schon ganze Bierflaschen zertrümmert


----------



## funbiker9 (29. August 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte beim MK 2.2 SS einen Panne in 1500km, aber auf nem Enduro würd ich auch ne Rubberqueen 2.4 draufpacken, die steckt viel mehr weg.
> 
> Aber anscheinend taugen die leichten Supersonic viel mehr als die nicht in Deutschland hergestellten Conti. Und ich hab hinten keine Federung und wieg sicher mehr als deine Frau
> 
> Wieviel Druck hattet ihr denn drin?




Die Reifen waren ca. auf 1,8 - 2,0 bar aufgepumpt.
Bin jetzt schon ein paar Reifen gefahren, ob Tour, Trail oder Bikepark aber so etwas hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (29. August 2009)

Noch was zur Reifenfrage... 
Fahre seit ca 3 Monaten den Nobby Nic 2.4 EVO auf meinem Zesty und bin bisher wirklich begeistert! Toller Grip, hohe Pannensicherheit und akzeptabler Abrieb. 
War schon ne Woche in den Alpen damit, paar mal in den Vogesen, aufm Kandel usw und nehme sie auch sonst hart ran. Hatte bisher glaube ich einmal ein Platten. Und das lag an nem Dorn...


*Vosgeses*


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. August 2009)

Wieviel wiegt ihr denn? Ich komme angezogen auf 78kg, dazu ca. 7kg Rucksack und mein MK 2.2 SS hatte wie gesagt eine Panne, selbst wenn mit 30 Sachen über zerschlagene Dachziegel ging.
Aber meine Waren keine OEM-Ware, wobei das ja keinen Unterschied machen sollte. Beim Hardtail sollte der hintere ja sogar anfälliger sein, weil die Schläge nicht gefedert werden.

Hab dann von meinem Händler nen RK 2.2 SS geschenkt bekommen (OEM) weil der Besitzer eines 2010er Zesty damit in einer Woche zwei Pannen hatte. Bei mir hat er schon ca. 300km problemlos runter, wobei das härteste bisher eine Abfahrt bei grobem weißen Kies (also scharfkantige 10cm Brocken) war.
Der Vorbsitzer war aber eben ein 2m Kerl, der sicher 30kg mehr auf die Waage bringt.

Mir scheint es allg. so, dass die Conti bei schwereren Fahrern in die Knie gehn. Daher frage ich mal nach eurem Gewicht.

Aber wie gesagt: Rubber Queen 2.4 oder Fat Albert, damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## maxl111 (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

das Problem mit den Reifen ist einfach. Jeder Reifen ist nur so gut wie das Wissen seines Anwenders.

Die Absolute Oberfrechheit sind dann noch die Tips die aus der Bike von ach so erfahrenen Mountainbikern kommen:

- Reifen bis 2,1 Breite = 2,7 bar
- Reifen bis 2,25 Breite = 2,3 bar 
- Reifen bis 2,4 Breite = unter 2,0 bar

Jeder Mountainbiker MUSS den Reifenluftdruck an sein Gewicht, seine Felgenbreite und seinen Fahrstil anpassen!!!!!!!!!
Wer das nicht schafft, hat mit jedem Reifen Probleme ( ausser vielleicht mit 1450 Gramm DH Reifen, denn die kann man zur Not auch noch ohne Schlauch und Luft fahren )

Es kann keiner mit 95 kg Fahrgewicht mit einem Nobby Nic 2,25 mit 2,0 bar durch die Gegend gondeln. Das kann nicht funktionieren. ( Ausser vielleicht bei Markus Klausmann, der so gut fährt dass er das Bike über jeden Stein hinwegschweben lässt und keine brutalo "Bikepark Jungs Linie" fährt )

Ich habe auf meinen Rädern schon sehr viele Reifen gefahren. Ich wiege mit Kampfanzug und Rucksack schon mal an die 0,1 Tonne. Fahre folgende Reifen auf meinen Bikes:

- FR Bike big betty mit 2,0 bar
- Enduro Bike Nobby Nic 2,4 mit 3,0 bar ( ist eher viel, daher hat der Reifen bergab wenig Grip, aber dafür kann man so einen leichten Reifen auch mit meinem Gewicht über 2 Jahre ohne einen Platten fahren, auch mal härter Rannehmen - Reifen wird aber jetzt aufgrund des hohen Druckes und dadurch fehlenden Grips gegen einen Big Betty oder Rubber Queen getauscht )
- All Mountain Bike Nobby Nic Normal 2,25 mit 3,3 bar ( hier gilt ähnliches wie oben beim 2,4er )
- All Mountain Bike im wechsel Nobby Nic UST 2,25 mit 2,7 bar mit exakt selbem Rolleigenschaften ausser dass er bergab viel mehr Grip hat.

Also was ich damit sagen möchte, jeder Reifen kann einiges leisten. Aber man kann nicht mit 90 kg einen Nobby Nic 2,25 oder ähnliche mit 2,0 bar Luft fahren und glauben dass alles Gut wird.
Wenn man allerdings nur 65 kg wiegt kann man dies sehr wohl machen und hat einen fantastischen Reifen mit super Grip bergab.

lg Hannes, der behauptet alle Reifenprobleme sind "Anwenderfehler" und selbstgemacht!!


----------



## mkernbach (29. August 2009)

@schlauchi
dann müssen wir uns mal bei micha im laden treffen. :]


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. August 2009)

Dienstag und Mittwoch sind wir aber nicht da. Eurobike ruft...


----------



## mkernbach (29. August 2009)

Yo. Macht ihr auch feine Fotos für uns? 

Hast du die Frage von Waldschleicher gesehen, letzter Absatz. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6279158&postcount=4317
Interessiert mich nämlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Waage hatte ich schonmal gepostet: klick
> Reicht vollkommen aus, solange man nicht zum Leichtbauer mutiert und verzweifelt um jedes Gramm feilscht.
> Ich fahre zum Jeschken bei Liberec.
> 
> ...



Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn du dich mal auf so nen Bock draufsetzen könntest. Das würde die Entscheidung mächtig vereinfachen. Ich selber hab mir ein 718er mit einer BOS N´dee und einem BOS Sextoy Dämpfer aufgebaut. Nahezu perfekt um damit Touren zu fahren und trotzdem im bikepark nicht zurückstecken zu müssen. Sozusagen eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Wenn du aber schon ne XC Rakete hast, kannst du genausogut auf ein DH 720 zurückgreifen, da du ja diese Tourentauglichkeit gar nicht brauchst. Diese ist beim DH nämlich gar nicht vorhanden. Das Ding soll ausschliesslich bergab gehen...

Komm her und probiers aus.


----------



## half-devil333 (30. August 2009)

meinsmeinsmeinsmeinsmeins...bald


----------



## VoikaZ (30. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich selber hab mir ein 718er mit einer BOS N´dee und einem BOS Sextoy Dämpfer aufgebaut. Nahezu perfekt um damit Touren zu fahren und trotzdem im bikepark nicht zurückstecken zu müssen. Sozusagen eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.



Servus Papa,

das Thema interessiert mich noch genauer 
Wie ist es denn mit dem Wippen beim Sextoy?  Mir würd das Teil ja auch recht gefallen. Bis jetzt hab ich ja noch den DHX Air in meinem Froggy, zum Touren taugt mir der Dämpfer auch sehr, bergauf den Hebel umgelegt und das Wippen reduziert sich fast auf Null. Nur ich finde das der Hinterbau sein ganzes Potential bergab nicht ausnutzt. Ich glaub, da würd noch mehr gehen.
Du bist den Sextoy ja jetzt schon ein bißchen gefahren, was meinst du dazu? Wie verhält sich der Dämpfer wipptechnisch wenn es den Berg hoch geht?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## pecht (30. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> @schlauchi
> dann müssen wir uns mal bei micha im laden treffen. :]



ich brauch auch noch son dh ding... naja nächstes jahr is wieder kohle da.
bis dahon muß es mein 518 tun


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn du dich mal auf so nen Bock draufsetzen könntest. Das würde die Entscheidung mächtig vereinfachen. Ich selber hab mir ein 718er mit einer BOS N´dee und einem BOS Sextoy Dämpfer aufgebaut. Nahezu perfekt um damit Touren zu fahren und trotzdem im bikepark nicht zurückstecken zu müssen. Sozusagen eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
> Wenn du aber schon ne XC Rakete hast, kannst du genausogut auf ein DH 720 zurückgreifen, da du ja diese Tourentauglichkeit gar nicht brauchst. Diese ist beim DH nämlich gar nicht vorhanden. Das Ding soll ausschliesslich bergab gehen...
> 
> Komm her und probiers aus.



wenn das so einfach wäre, würde ich es machen.  leider liegen da schlappe 530km zwischen uns. 
wollmilchsau ist mein stichwort, genau dafür habe ich das x160 gekauft. soweit, sogut- letztendlich macht man dabei immer einen spagat...
wenn ich da eine 180er gabel reinstecke, dann (vermute ich einfach) wird der unterschied zum froggy nicht wirklich groß sein, oder?
gibts hier umsteiger?

achja, ich tippe jetzt eine weile mit links. die rechte schulter muss sich von der gestrigen landung auf einem felsen erholen. aua. wenn ich pech habe, gibts eine OP. kaum zu glauben, aber am WE machen die im KKH kein CT. 
ein kleines DH hätte mich vielleicht gerettet.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. August 2009)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Servus Papa,
> 
> das Thema interessiert mich noch genauer
> Wie ist es denn mit dem Wippen beim Sextoy?  Mir würd das Teil ja auch recht gefallen. Bis jetzt hab ich ja noch den DHX Air in meinem Froggy, zum Touren taugt mir der Dämpfer auch sehr, bergauf den Hebel umgelegt und das Wippen reduziert sich fast auf Null. Nur ich finde das der Hinterbau sein ganzes Potential bergab nicht ausnutzt. Ich glaub, da würd noch mehr gehen.
> ...



Das Wippen entsteht immer durch Hinterbau, nicht durch den Dämpfer. pro pedal in all seinen Variationen der verschiedenen hersteller soll ja nur ein paar "Unzulänglichkeiten" der Kinematik und Federungssysteme ausbügeln. Ein guter Hinterbau braucht wenig oder gar kein PP. Dementsprechend hab ich beim FOX Air auch immer das PP weggelassen. Du kannst die High und Lowspeeddruckstufe am Sextoy so weit voneinander getrennt einstellen, dass du sauber und ohne Wippen den Berg hochkommst und trotzdem feinfühlig beim bergabfahren alles wegbügelst.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> wenn das so einfach wäre, würde ich es machen.  leider liegen da schlappe 530km zwischen uns.
> wollmilchsau ist mein stichwort, genau dafür habe ich das x160 gekauft. soweit, sogut- letztendlich macht man dabei immer einen spagat...
> wenn ich da eine 180er gabel reinstecke, dann (vermute ich einfach) wird der unterschied zum froggy nicht wirklich groß sein, oder?
> gibts hier umsteiger?
> ...



Musst mal ausmessen, ob du dir in einem X 160 nicht sämtliche Winkel versaust, wenn du da eine so lange Forke reinsteckst.


----------



## flyboy4183 (31. August 2009)

Moin,

kurzer (unqualifizierter) Kommentar zu Flaschenhalter & Reifen beim Zesty: Ich komme grad von meiner ersten Transalp mit dem 09er 314. Das Rad war fantastisch, die Race King Reifen aufgrund des perfekten Wetters auch völlig ok. Sobald die abgefahren sind werd ich allerdings welche mit mehr Grip draufmachen, bei Regen im Odenwald hab ich bisher relativ schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich hatte zwei Flaschenhalter am Rad, einen unter dem Unterrohr (so wie vorgesehen) und einen zweiten mit einer Metallschelle von Rixen & Kaul (Bottlefix oder so) für 7 Euro unterhalb der Sattelklemme nach hinten befestigt (keinerlei Probleme mit dem Einfedern). Der von Lapierre vorgesehene ist für mich ok, da ich recht lange Arme hab und beim Fahren problemlos drankomme, ist halt meistens ne ziemliche Sauerei (weil total eingesifft). Der provisorisch angebrachte hat während der letzten Etappe schlappgemacht und ist abgefallen, die Vibrationen waren wohl zu viel. Allerdings kann man bei 7 Euro nicht meckern, er hat seinen Dienst getan - ich hätte den sowieso wieder abmontiert (weils sch... aussieht). Daheim fahre ich sowieso wieder mit Trinkrucksack.

Soviel dazu, Fazit: Geiles Bike (und gottseidank noch im schönen 09er Design...


----------



## exel (31. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Musst mal ausmessen, ob du dir in einem X 160 nicht sämtliche Winkel versaust, wenn du da eine so lange Forke reinsteckst.



Da würde mich auch noch interessieren ob man ins X 160 einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter rein bekommt. Hat das jemand probiert? Bei schnellen ruppigen Downhills spürt man doch dass der RP23 an seine Grenze kommt und zu macht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. August 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Da würde mich auch noch interessieren ob man ins X 160 einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter rein bekommt. Hat das jemand probiert? Bei schnellen ruppigen Downhills spürt man doch dass der RP23 an seine Grenze kommt und zu macht.



Sieht leider nicht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linse23 (31. August 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Spicy 316



Hallo,

kann man die Fox Gabel im 2010er "Spicy316" Modell absenken? Früher habe ich immer über diese Funktion gelästert, mittlerweile möchte ich sie aber nicht mehr missen!


----------



## schlauchi (31. August 2009)

Ich denke die Gabel wird immer noch die gute alte Van 36 mit Coil sein. Evtl. die Van RC2. Ich hatte bergauf bisher keine Probleme mit der Van. Geht erstaunlich gut....


----------



## exel (31. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sieht leider nicht so aus.



Schade, aber sowas dachte ich mir schon. Na ja, auch mit dem RP23 ist das X-160 noch ein Geschoss. Und das nicht nur im Downhill.


----------



## woopy (1. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf meinem Spicy 916 andauernd Probleme mit der Bremse habe (Formula R1) kommtdas Teil jetzt runter. Ich habe dabei an eine Avid Code gedacht. Die bremst sicherlich ordentlich und gibts grad noch so schön in weiss. Grösse wäre vorne 203mm und hinten 185mm

Was meint ihr?


----------



## maxl111 (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe im Froggy vor geraumer Zeit auf Avid Code5 gewechselt. Muss sagen sowas habe ich seit meiner Gustav M zu meinen Wettbewerbs DH Zeiten nicht mehr erlebt. Selbst bei 17 kg Radgewicht + 98 kg Fahrergewicht + 17 kg Kinderanhängergewicht + 19 kg Kindgewicht = 151 kg Gewicht leistet die Bremse ( mit einem Finger und 203 vo + hi ) sensationelle Bremskraft auch bei 800 hm Asphaltabfahrt ohne zu faden oder den Druckpunkt zu verlieren.

Ich bin der Meinung dass die Code5 völlig ausreicht, Druckpunktverstellung braucht kein Mensch, weil mans eh kaum merkt! ( behaupte ich jetzt mal )
Im Moment sehr interessantes Angebot ohne Scheiben bei actionsports.de

lg  Hannes


----------



## matziie (1. September 2009)

Ich hab dazu auch mal ne Frage..
Bei meinem Spicy sind vo+hi 160er Scheiben dran und ich muss sagen vorne is das meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Nach nem harten Singletrail tun mir da schonmal die Finger weh.. Jetzt die Frage ob man da einfach ne größere Scheibe ranmachen kann ?


----------



## thomatos (1. September 2009)

Hi,

faehrst du sie mit den originalen Formula Scheiben vom Froggy?
Ich nehme an es sind dann auch keine anderen Adapter noetig, oder?

mfg



maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe im Froggy vor geraumer Zeit auf Avid Code5 gewechselt. Muss sagen sowas habe ich seit meiner Gustav M zu meinen Wettbewerbs DH Zeiten nicht mehr erlebt. Selbst bei 17 kg Radgewicht + 98 kg Fahrergewicht + 17 kg Kinderanhängergewicht + 19 kg Kindgewicht = 151 kg Gewicht leistet die Bremse ( mit einem Finger und 203 vo + hi ) sensationelle Bremskraft auch bei 800 hm Asphaltabfahrt ohne zu faden oder den Druckpunkt zu verlieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxl111 (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

@matzii:

Generell ja. Aufpassen muss man auf die Freigabe der Gabel ( sollte aber im Spicey überhaupt kein Problem sein )
Du brauchst dann zB. vorne eine 203er Scheibe und hinten eine 180er mit entsprechenden Adaptern. Kostet ca. 30  je scheibe und 5 je Adapter.

sg Hannes


----------



## placeboworld80 (1. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> wenn das so einfach wäre, würde ich es machen.  leider liegen da schlappe 530km zwischen uns.
> wollmilchsau ist mein stichwort, genau dafür habe ich das x160 gekauft. soweit, sogut- letztendlich macht man dabei immer einen spagat...
> wenn ich da eine 180er gabel reinstecke, dann (vermute ich einfach) wird der unterschied zum froggy nicht wirklich groß sein, oder?
> gibts hier umsteiger?
> ...



Ich bin in meinem X-160 damals die Totem gefahren und hat sehr gut funktioniert. Mittlerweile fahr ich das Spicy und überlege die neue Lyrik Soloair mit 170mm einzubauen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Thomatos,

ich habe die verbauten Teile vom Froggy natürlich weiterverwendet. Hat alles gepasst ohne Adapter. Einzig wenn seine neuen Bremssättel nicht PM sondern IS hätten wären neue Adapter nötig. ( gibts überhaupt noch Sättel mit IS?? )

lg Hannes


----------



## Felix91123456 (1. September 2009)

guten abend,

habe 2 problemchen mit meinem zesty

das eine hab ich schon im bremsenforum gepostet, stells hier auch nochmal rein



> habe seit ein paar Tagen so ein scharrendes Geräusch beim fahren.
> Das komische, wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze und am Rad drehe, ist es nicht zu hören, sitze ich aber auf dem Bike und trete, kommt dieses Geräusch.
> Beim Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Lapierre Zesty 314 mit der ORMULA ORO K18 Bremse.
> Ich vermute mal das Geräusch kommt von der Hinterradbremse, da sonst nirgends was am Rahmen schleifen kann.
> ...




und problem nummer 2 wäre das ich beim bergauffahren irgendwie immer nach rechts fahre. keine ahnung obs dran liegt das ich rechtshänder bin?
wenn ich antrete zieht mein rechter arm auch den lenker meist ein wenig nach rechts, daher wirds wohl kommen.
habe den standard zesty lenker dran, kann da n anderer lenker abhilfe schaffen oder liegt es einfach an meiner dummen fahrweise^^.

gruß felix


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. September 2009)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Ich bin in meinem X-160 damals die Totem gefahren und hat sehr gut funktioniert. Mittlerweile fahr ich das Spicy und überlege die neue Lyrik Soloair mit 170mm einzubauen  .



Na Hallo, mit dem Spicy in Meißen? In so luftiger Höhe? Respekt 
Die Totem wäre natürlich der Hit, ich werde es aber aus Kostengründen mit einer Domain riskieren. Für meinen Zweck wird sie genügen. 
Hast du Bilder vom X160 mit Totem?


----------



## matziie (1. September 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @matzii:
> 
> ...



Gibts irgendeinen Vorschlag für bestimmte Scheiben und Adapter ?


Noch 3 Bilder dazu 











Und Poserbild mit Höschenblitzer


----------



## placeboworld80 (1. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Na Hallo, mit dem Spicy in Meißen? In so luftiger Höhe? Respekt
> Die Totem wäre natürlich der Hit, ich werde es aber aus Kostengründen mit einer Domain riskieren. Für meinen Zweck wird sie genügen.
> Hast du Bilder vom X160 mit Totem?



Hab leider keine Bilder mehr vom x-160 . SpicyFotos sind von Meißen und Alp`d Huez  .


----------



## JuranWiesbaden (2. September 2009)

hey,
kann mir jemand mal sagen, wie hoch der Reifendruck sein darf/muss bei meinem LAPIERRE SPICY 316 (2009) mit den Serien Conti-Reifen?!
Wiege ca. 95kg, mit Ausrüstung aber auch mal gute 100kg! Fahre momentan bevorzugt Singletrails, werde aber demnächst in Österreich in den Bergen sein...

Danke und LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (2. September 2009)

JuranWiesbaden schrieb:


> hey,
> kann mir jemand mal sagen, wie hoch der Reifendruck sein darf/muss bei meinem LAPIERRE SPICY 316 (2009) mit den Serien Conti-Reifen?!
> Wiege ca. 95kg, mit Ausrüstung aber auch mal gute 100kg! Fahre momentan bevorzugt Singletrails, werde aber demnächst in Österreich in den Bergen sein...
> 
> Danke und LG



2.0 - 2.3 wird gut sein...

auf FR bike fuhr ich bis jetzt alle reifen 1.7. ich wiege um 75kg bruto


----------



## MiLi (2. September 2009)

fahrt jemand 250x3.25 feder auf sein Froggy? original ist 300 aber ich glaube, dass ich mein SAG ein bisschen maxiemieren kann. jetzt steht auf SAG indikator ungefahr 21mm. ich wiege 75kg bruto.

wird es grosse unterschied zwischen 300 und 250 sein


----------



## maxl111 (2. September 2009)

Hallo Juran,

also da ich heute gerade das Thema Reifenluftdruck mit zwei österreichischen DH-Fahrern besprochen habe, bin ich der Meinung dass bei deinem Gewicht und ohne Tubeless 2,3 der absolute Mindestdruck sein sollte. Beim Big Betty fährt man mit 95 kg und Tubeless vorne 2,0 und hinten 2,2. Das wird aber für die Schlauchversion um 0,3 bis 0,4 bar mehr sein müssen.

Besser 0,2 bar zuviel als einen Platten!

lg Hannes


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte euch das Bild nicht vorenthalten.... 

Meine Meinung zum Spicy 316: Und scheiß drauf, was die Bike Bravo sich da wieder zusammengetestet hat. Das Ding ist einfach super, Touren lassen sich problemlos bewältigen und auf DH´s machts auch richtig Spaß. Die Bikeparks die wir hier in der Region haben sind zwar nicht wie Willingen oder Wibe aber trotzdem wird das Rad dort nich geschont. Und ein Video kriegt ihr heute auch noch gratis dazu   Der höhere Drop der ziemlich am Ende zu sehen ist, ist auch kein Problem mit dem Rad.






Gruß max


----------



## pecht (2. September 2009)

das sieht doch ma gut aus. wo is denn der park ?


----------



## matziie (2. September 2009)

Sieht richtig gut aus dort  
Schön viel Platz überall und so weiter und das Video ist auch gut.
Bin ja beruhigt dass du mit deinem Spicy auch solche Sachen machst und ich nicht der einzige bin


----------



## erlkoenig81 (2. September 2009)

der park schaut echt gut aus, da er nicht zu extrem erscheint, um ein paar parkerfahrungen zu sammeln.
das meiste sollte doch sogar ein zesty überleben, wenn man es nicht zu arg übertreibt oder?!


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. September 2009)

Der Park befindet sich in Ovifat, Belgien, das ist in der NÃ¤he von Eupen bzw. Aachen. Gebaut wird er von Styles, der hat auch FilthyTrails gebaut/mitgebaut, sind bis jetzt nur zwei Strecken und es gibt einen Tellerlift, der zwar nicht gerade eine komfortable Bergauffahrt ermÃ¶glicht, aber immer noch besser als Schieben ist. Noch eine ErgÃ¤nzung; es wurden diese Woche wohl noch zwei neue Abfahrten gebaut 





> Hello all,
> 
> we worked good this week and we bring you 2 new trails.
> Like i told in the past, that trails are slalom type trails for beginners but also for confirmed riders :
> ...



Alle Neuigkeiten erfahrt ihr hier: Ovifat Thread Tageskarte kostet noch 5â¬, soll aber spÃ¤ter aber glaub ich mal 7,50â¬ kosten.

Edit: Vllt. sollte ich noch erwÃ¤hnen, dass das Foto nicht ausm Park, sondern vom local-trail is....


----------



## clausi87 (2. September 2009)

entlich sieht man mal was das spicy leisten kann....ich glaub ich brauch auch noch eins


----------



## matziie (2. September 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> entlich sieht man mal was das spicy leisten kann....ich glaub ich brauch auch noch eins



du hast doch ein lapierre DH für sowas oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (2. September 2009)

ja und das is auch der hammer !!aber dann könnt man tour und downhill auch mal verbinden


----------



## schlauchi (2. September 2009)

Hey Max, habe das gleiche Spicy wie Du! Ist echt super. Hätte nicht gedacht das es Bergauf so super geht. Aber hattest Du auch div. Probleme mit Lackabschürfungen, den Mountain King, Kurbel und Ritzel?


----------



## JENSeits (2. September 2009)

Moin schlauchi,

ich melde mich hier mal ganz dreist ohne direkte Ansprache zur Meldung  ... sry dafür ... ich hab auch das 316er .. siet dem 6 august .. hat recht viel km hitner sich .. heir rechte Kurbel steht vom Lack her ziemlcih zu bei mir und mit den Contis hatte ich anch 800m nach der ersten Treppe den ersten Platten ... sonst direkt am Lack noch keine Probleme ... bekommt man eig normalerweise ne Lackdose mit biem Kauf?

LG Jens


----------



## schlauchi (2. September 2009)

Mein Händler meint das es für die 316 keine Lackdose gibt! Obwohl die Räder angeblich mit ausgeliefert werden!? (Laut Forum). Hatte mit den Reifen schon 6 Platten und einer ist kompl. aufgerissen und das auf ner normalen Waldautobahn ohne Steine. Mußte mir nach einer Woche neue Kaufen....Habe mir die Rubber Queen geholt. Ist zwar schwerer aber nenn super Reifen. kann ja irgendwie nicht sein. Vielleicht sollten wir gemeinsam mal Lapierre anschreiben um Ersatz zu bekommen. Ne Rubber Quenn kostet ja auch nen paar Euro. Lackprobleme habe ich Hauptsächlich am Steuerrohr. Da hat die Bremsleitung die zur Gabel geht nach ca. 40 Km fahren an einer Stelle den Lack bis auf das Alu durchgeschlagen! Ansonsten müßte man sich ein wenig Nagellack in einer ähnlichen Farbe holen. Soll super funktionieren.


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. September 2009)

Also mim Lack keine direkten Probleme, aber guck mal in meinem Foto Album da sind ein paar Fotos drin. Dieses Problem würd ich sagen könnte aber bei fast jedem anderen Rad auftauchen, da es nicht direkt etwas mit Lapierre zu tun hat. Weiß nich wie ich den Fehler jetzt beschreiben soll...
An der Kurbel geht der Lack ab aber das stört mich nich sonderlich und ansonsten hab ich auch keine großartigen Probleme.
Vorne die Nabe hat etwas Spiel, aber das is schon was länger so, ich hab immer wenn ich im Bikeshop war, vergessen das zu sagen, wird aber beim nächsten mal behoben. Außerdem löst sich der Sattel langsam auf, sah wirklich sehr stylisch aus, ist aber auch ******* unbequem auf längeren Touren.
Übrigens wollte ich noch anmerken, dass ich meinen SAG auf 17 (XC) fahre, da ich sonst Schiss hab, dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt. So federt er bei Wurzelpassagen etc. etwas schlechter aber dafür steckt er auch die Sprünge gut ein.
Die Reifen hab ich relativ früh gegen Maxxis getauscht, ich weiß nich warum aber iwie halten die Reifen bei meinem Fahrstil nicht sehr lange. Hab extra dicke Schläuche reingetan und trotzdem innerhalb von 3 Tagen 2 Platten.


Ich muss morgen mal meinen Kumpel wegen der Bike Bravo fragen, weil den Testbericht wollte ich mir doch nochmal etwas genauer angucken... Hat zufällig jemand von euch ihn gelesen?

Edit: Das mit der Lackdose war bei mir genauso, mein Händler hat mir aber dann die gefährdeten Stellen mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt.


----------



## matziie (2. September 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ja und das is auch der hammer !!aber dann könnt man tour und downhill auch mal verbinden



Ich will auch so eins aber das ist so teuer  

Mit dem Spicy kann man schon hartes Gelände und so fahren aber an die wirklich großen Sachen trau ich mich dann nich damit ran weil ich auch Angst hab irgendwas an meinem Schätzchen kaputt zu machen 

Achja, wenn man einmal bei meinem Händler was kauft bekommt man mal was über 5 Tage einfach so geliehen


----------



## schlauchi (2. September 2009)

Bei mir müsste ich meinen SAG auch auf 17 fahren ansonsten hätte ich ja mind. schon beim Aufsitzen 25 % des ausgenutzten Federwegs. Mit 17 hätte ich ca. 20 %. Optimaler wären 15 %. Was mit dem SAG Indikator irgendwie nicht überein passt. Aber um auf 17 zu kommen brauche ich mind. 17-18 Bar Druck. Finde ich extrem viel und grenzwertig.


----------



## JENSeits (2. September 2009)

wat willste mit der Schüssel?  .. du hast nen 916er Jung


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. September 2009)

Wenn du schon wagst so ein Rad in diesem Fred zu posten, dann musst du jetzt aber auch schreiben, um wieviel besser sich das Spicy fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (2. September 2009)

Also ich hab ein 516 und kein 916 erstma 

Und das Spicy is viel viel viel viel geiler. Einfach viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel geiler  
Also kauft euch nie n Spezialiced Enduro. Das is nämlich nix im Gegensatz zum Spicy


----------



## JENSeits (2. September 2009)

ok dann ein 516er .. aber selbst ein 0,0116er Spicy wäre besser


----------



## schlauchi (2. September 2009)

Hey Max, wie hast Du Dir den Cut im Spicy  Rahmen geholt? Was hast Du mit den Laufrädern gemacht und wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Fox Float R.?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## matziie (3. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage..
Ich fahr mit meinen Eltern morgen für 5 Tage nach Leogang. Mein Paps und ich werden die "5-Gondel-Tour" machen und da wollt ich fragen ob die jemand von euch schonmal gemacht hat ? 
Und wenn ich dort in den Bikepark gehe, soll ich da lieber was ausleihen oder mit dem Spicy fahren ? 

Lg
mathias


----------



## lugggas (3. September 2009)

also ich bin sie noch nie komplett gefahren, soll schon rel heftig sein.
Schau doch mal bei bike-circus.at nach. Müssten 5000hm runter und 1000hm hoch zum selbsttreten sein. Der bikepark in Leogang soll recht ruppig und etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig geshaped sein. Spicy sollte gehen, kommt halt drauf an, was du genau vor hast.


----------



## maxl111 (3. September 2009)

Hallo,

@Matziie:

Also im Bikepark besser was ausleihen!! Ich war vor 2 Wochen dort ( weil ich nur 40 km entfernt wohne ) mit meinem Froggy mit Big Betty und 18 cm vo + hi und damit ist man schon grenzwertig unterwegs, speziell im Wald wenns nicht ganz trocken ist kommt auch der Big Betty schnell an seine Grenzen. 

Mir war schon schade um mein Froggy, armes Spicey.

Ich bin übrigens heute mit meinem Froggy mit 66 RC3 und DXH 5 Air und 16,7 kg Fahrgewicht eine gorsse Tour gefahren ( für meine Verhältnisse ), 1400 HM rauf bis auf 2200 Meter und dann einen sensationellen Singletrail 1100 HM runter.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man ohne die Gabel abzusenken so easy so weit und steil bergauf fahren kann. Das war letztens mit meinem 11,9 kg Ghost AMR mit 14 cm Federweg mindestens genauso anstrengend. Übers runterfahren muss ich wohl keine Worte verlieren.

sg Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (3. September 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage..
> Ich fahr mit meinen Eltern morgen für 5 Tage nach Leogang. Mein Paps und ich werden die "5-Gondel-Tour" machen und da wollt ich fragen ob die jemand von euch schonmal gemacht hat ?
> Und wenn ich dort in den Bikepark gehe, soll ich da lieber was ausleihen oder mit dem Spicy fahren ?
> 
> ...



Hi, also ich bin die 5-Gondel-Tour oder Big-5-Challenge wie es jetzt heißt vor 2 Wochen fast komplett gefahren. Nur einen Teil (Zwölferkogel) haben wir ausgelassen. Da wär das Spicy auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl. Ich bin auch alles mit meinem X-160 gefahren. Aber die Tour ist nicht ohne. 1000hm bergauf kosten viel Kondition, vor Allem wenn du noch Protektoren und Fullface mit nimmst (Würde ich dir empfehlen). Dafür sind die Abfahrten teilweise recht kniffelig. Z.B. der obere Hangman in Leogang.


----------



## matziie (3. September 2009)

Die heftigen Sachen im Bikepark werd ich eh auslassen und garnicht fahren..
Mir gehts nur darum,dass mir das Spicy vllt wirklich zu schade ist und ich deshalb so ein Kona ausleihe. Mal schauen, erstmal probier ichs mit dem Spicy und dann kann ich ja immernoch eins ausleihen.

Ja die Tour soll heftig und lang sein, wir werden uns aber auch den ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen und auch einkehren usw.. 

Gibts dort in der Nähe irgendwelche guten Bike-Geschäfte die man mal durchtsöbern kann ?


----------



## exel (3. September 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Die heftigen Sachen im Bikepark werd ich eh auslassen und garnicht fahren..
> Mir gehts nur darum,dass mir das Spicy vllt wirklich zu schade ist und ich deshalb so ein Kona ausleihe. Mal schauen, erstmal probier ichs mit dem Spicy und dann kann ich ja immernoch eins ausleihen.
> 
> Ja die Tour soll heftig und lang sein, wir werden uns aber auch den ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen und auch einkehren usw..
> ...



Na ja so ein Spicy is ja kein klappriges Hollandrad, das kannst du schon härter fahren. Das Bike ist ja von Lapierre auch für alle Arten des Fahrens freigegeben. Und mit richtigen Reifen kannst du im Bikepark schnell unterwegs sein. Meine Sorglos-Empfehlung: Muddy Marys, vorne weich hinter hart. Der Reifen geht bei allen Bedingungen ganz gut.

Edit: Darfst dir aber nicht zu viel Zeit nehmen, da die Gondeln nur bis ca 16.00 - 16.45 fahren. Welche Läden es in Leogang gibt weis nicht. In Saalbach und Hinterglemm gibts jeweils nen Laden an den Talstationen (Schattberg und Reiterkogel). Da kannst du übrigens Rotwilds leihen.


----------



## woopy (3. September 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Na ja so ein Spicy is ja kein klappriges Hollandrad, das kannst du schon härter fahren. Das Bike ist ja von Lapierre auch für alle Arten des Fahrens freigegeben. Und mit richtigen Reifen kannst du im Bikepark schnell unterwegs sein. Meine Sorglos-Empfehlung: Muddy Marys, vorne weich hinter hart. Der Reifen geht bei allen Bedingungen ganz gut.



Ich war einige Tage in Kanada / Sun Peaks unterwegs. Maxxis Minion mit Triple Compound drauf und peng peng .... Bike hat es gut überlebt!


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. September 2009)

schlauchi schrieb:


> Hey Max, wie hast Du Dir den Cut im Spicy  Rahmen geholt? Was hast Du mit den Laufrädern gemacht und wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Fox Float R.?
> Fragen über Fragen



Also dann versuche ich es doch einmal zu erklären; die Schraube, die die Kasette hält, hat sich gelöst, dadurch ist das Gewinde, wo du den Schnellspanner durchschiebst, zu einer Seite weggerutscht. Also guckte auf einer Seite kein Gewinde mehr raus und konnte somit konnte das Rad auch nich mehr gerade laufen.
Die Laufräder haben mich bis jetzt noch nich enttäuscht, sie haben, wenn man sie dreht, vllt einen Millimeter Spiel aber ich denke, dass das noch im Rahmen ist.
Eine Aussage über den Float zu treffen ist etwas schwierig, weil ich ihn ja eigtl mit dem falschen Druck fahre. Wie schon erwähnt spricht er in Wurzelfelder dann vllt nicht optimal an, aber das ist alles kein Problem. Was man dem Spicy noch gutschreiben kann, ist dass man sich drauf setzt, losfährt und während der ganzen Fahrt nix am Dämpfer verstellen muss, selbst wenns bergauf geht ( Dank OST).


----------



## maxl111 (3. September 2009)

Hallo,

matziie:

Es gibt einen sehr guten Bike Shop bei der Gondelstation. Das Problem deines Spiceys wird eindeutig dein Reifen sein! Man kann in Leogang nicht alles auslassen. ( ausser runter tragen ).
Ich bin zB. den Hangman mit nem Big Betty gefahren und hatte das Gefühl, auf Schnee oder Eis zu fahren, so wenig Grip hatte der ansonsten sehr gut Big Betty. Wenn schon Spicey dann einen 2,5er Tubeless DH-Schlapfen rauf. Ansonsten wirst keine Freude haben.

sg Hannes


----------



## pecht (3. September 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eins aber das ist so teuer
> 
> Mit dem Spicy kann man schon hartes Gelände und so fahren aber an die wirklich großen Sachen trau ich mich dann nich damit ran weil ich auch Angst hab irgendwas an meinem Schätzchen kaputt zu machen
> 
> Achja, wenn man einmal bei meinem Händler was kauft bekommt man mal was über 5 Tage einfach so geliehen



und?


----------



## matziie (3. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> und?



was und ? 

nich so gut wie das Spicy und


----------



## exel (3. September 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> matziie:
> 
> ...



Bin da ja auch vor 2 Wochen gewesen und bin 2,35" Muddy Mary (Freeride) gefahren. Hatte auf dem Hangman kein unsicheres Gefühl mit dem Reifen. Die Big Betty find ich gut auf trockenem Boden. Aber schon auf leichtem Schotter oder Sand fängt sie schnell an zu rutschen.


----------



## Welli (3. September 2009)

Froggys 2010:

Hab ich gerade gefunden. Sehr viel ist nicht zu erkennen, aber die Farbkombi des 518er Froggys sieht man ganz gut.

http://nineinchofhonkingtravel.pinkbike.com/album/Eurobike-2009-Friedrichshafen/?page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thimon (3. September 2009)

Servus die werten Herren,
ich bräuchte mal die Hilfe von fachkundigen Menschen.
Ich würde gerne mein 09er Zesty 714 verkaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher was für ein Preis realistisch wäre. es ist bis auf größere Hope-scheiben und i-beam bel air serie und ca 800km gelaufen.


----------



## pecht (3. September 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> was und ?
> 
> nich so gut wie das Spicy und


ja und ...bekommt man geliehen und weiter?


----------



## matziie (3. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> ja und ...bekommt man geliehen und weiter?



Kann man fahren..


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2009)

Wie versprochen hab ich ein paar Carbon-FÃ¼hrungen fÃ¼r alle Zesty, Spicy und DH mitgebracht. Passt auch an alle anderen bikes mit ISCG 05 Aufnahme. Alle drei KettenblÃ¤tter sind schaltbar. â¬ 69 incl. Porto. Tacos kÃ¶nnen ebenfalls montiert werden. Die sind aber erst in ca. 2 Wochen lieferbar. Leider hab ich nur noch 7 StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber. Anfrage bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. September 2009)

Ist die KeFü 3 fach schaltbar?


----------



## MiLi (3. September 2009)

weiss jemand ob diese feder http://www.marzocchistore.com/Template/detailSTOREProducts.asp?LN=UK&Sito=storeSI&IDNegozio=5&IDFolder=627&IDOggetto=74612&IDArticolo=43044 auf Froggy 318 VAN R passt?

original auf kleinere Froggy ist 300x3.25" aber VAN hat nur 3" federweg und ich weiss nich warum auf FOX feder 3.25" steht.

danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Sind die 3 fach schaltbar?



Ja.


----------



## woopy (4. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hab ich ein paar Carbon-Führungen für alle Zesty, Spicy und DH mitgebracht. Passt auch an alle anderen bikes mit ISCG 05 Aufnahme. Alle drei Kettenblätter sind schaltbar.  69 incl. Porto. Tacos können ebenfalls montiert werden. Die sind aber erst in ca. 2 Wochen lieferbar. Leider hab ich nur noch 7 Stück über. Anfrage bitte per PN an mich.



mhhh, sehr nett, würden sich gut an meinem Spicy 916 machen ... schickst du auch in die Schweiz?


----------



## placeboworld80 (4. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hab ich ein paar Carbon-Führungen für alle Zesty, Spicy und DH mitgebracht. Passt auch an alle anderen bikes mit ISCG 05 Aufnahme. Alle drei Kettenblätter sind schaltbar.  69 incl. Porto. Tacos können ebenfalls montiert werden. Die sind aber erst in ca. 2 Wochen lieferbar. Leider hab ich nur noch 7 Stück über. Anfrage bitte per PN an mich.



Was wiegt denn die Führung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

@papa:

Passt die Karobon KeFü auch aufs Froggy 09??

Danke sg Hannes


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. September 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> mhhh, sehr nett, würden sich gut an meinem Spicy 916 machen ... schickst du auch in die Schweiz?



Jup. Muss gleich mal nachschauen, was das Porto kostet. Kann aber gut sein, dass wir mit dem Standardsatz hinkommen. Meld mich gleich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. September 2009)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @papa:
> 
> ...



Die passt an alles, was eine ISCG 05 hat! Also auch ans Froggy 09.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. September 2009)

hallo papa,
sag mal wirst du die voraussichtlich später nocheinmal bekommne (oder ähnliche ), falls jetzt direkt alle weggehen sollten?!
da ich diesen monat leider nicht zugreifen kann. habe schon viel zu viel ausgegeben


----------



## bs99 (4. September 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage..
> Ich fahr mit meinen Eltern morgen für 5 Tage nach Leogang. Mein Paps und ich werden die "5-Gondel-Tour" machen und da wollt ich fragen ob die jemand von euch schonmal gemacht hat ?
> Und wenn ich dort in den Bikepark gehe, soll ich da lieber was ausleihen oder mit dem Spicy fahren ?
> 
> ...



Für die 5-Gondeltour ist das Spicy optimal. 
Man braucht schon relativ viel Zeit, sind immerhin 65km und 1000hm die aus eigener Kraft bewältigt werden müssen. Ich war mit meinem Enduro vor ca. einem Monat dort, haben uns anfangs noch über die vielen Forststrassenabfahrten geärgert. Bei der letzten Abfahrt in Leogang waren wir nach insgesamt 5000hm bergab aber froh, dass wir uns auf Forststrassen bergab "ausrasten" konnten.
Vorsicht bei Nässe, sind viele Wurzelstücke in den Trailabfahrten. MuddyMary ist sicher ein guter Tipp, ich bins bei Trockenheit mit Highroller und Minion 1ply gefahren, no probs.
Tipp: wenn du konditionell gut beinander bist, eine Tageskarte und nicht die Big5-Karte nehmen. kostet nur 3,- mehr und du kannst geile Abfahrten 2x fahren (Schattberg-Trail!!!)

Bikepark selber: wenn du wirklich gas geben willst, würd ich mir ein Doppelbrücken-Gerät leihen. Ist einfach Kräfte- und Materialsparender.
Wobei ich mir die Frage stellen würd, ob du nicht lieber in Saalbach mit dem Spicy Trails abreitest und die Gondeln nutzt...


----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2009)

@ placeboworld 80:   laut Hersteller soviel wie in deinem Nickname steht ... 80 gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2009)

kann jmd mal nen Bild im einbegautem Zustand reinstellen? also bzgl. der KeFü


LG & Danke Jens


----------



## LC4Fun (4. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ja.



Hallo erstmal,

...mal na ganz andere Frage zur KeFü..

Ich bin noch nie eine Rad damit gefahren, kostet die KeFü Vortrieb bzw. bietet die merklich Widerstand beim pedalieren? Ich hätte nämlich schon gerne da "Trail-Geratter" an meinen 514er los, aber Einsatzgebiet sind halt Touren um 70KM/1500Hm...

Danke,
Holger


----------



## RS-68 (4. September 2009)

Ich habe mal eine (Kefü) an einem Hardtail gefahren. Nachdem sie kaputt war und demontiert werden musste habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Also Widerstand war keiner festzustellen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. September 2009)

Und ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass entgegen der Angaben die Führung nur bis 40 Zähne funktioniert.


----------



## RS-68 (5. September 2009)

Das ist schade. Was begrenzt denn die "Kapazität" der Kefü? Das Langloch oder der Anschraubwinkel oder... Wenn's nur ein geometrischer Aspekt wäre könnte man dem mit der Feile zu Leibe rücken (Gewährleistung etc. verfällt, is mir klar).


----------



## mkernbach (5. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass entgegen der Angaben die Führung nur bis 40 Zähne funktioniert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. September 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> Das ist schade. Was begrenzt denn die "KapazitÃ¤t" der KefÃ¼? Das Langloch oder der Anschraubwinkel oder... Wenn's nur ein geometrischer Aspekt wÃ¤re kÃ¶nnte man dem mit der Feile zu Leibe rÃ¼cken (GewÃ¤hrleistung etc. verfÃ¤llt, is mir klar).



Der Arm wird nach Nearbeitung zu kurz sein. Ich schreib aber schon mit Shaman um das Problem anzugehen. Die Teile sind Ã¼brigens gÃ¼nstiger als angegeben. Incl. Porto also nur noch â¬ 63,-. Ich werde passende Montageschrauben beilegen.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass entgegen der Angaben die Führung nur bis 40 Zähne funktioniert.



ja ******* ne  ... da können wa wohl erstma alle nen neues Kettenblatt kaufn oder meinste du findest mit shaman ne Lösung? 



LG Jens


----------



## S1las (6. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen Eurobikebesuch :

Spicy 916







Spicy 516





Spicy 316






Zesty 914






Zesty 514






Froggy 918 <333333333






Froggy 718











Froggy 518






DH 920 Abartig geil O_O










DH 720






DH 520 leider nur von vorne, fand es vom Farbdesign, aber ein bisschen nackig ;/






Duerfte fuer jeden was dabei sein. Viel Spass damit


----------



## lugggas (6. September 2009)

danke für die bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2009)

Ein DH 520, auch noch mit einer F40??? Ist mir da etwas entgangen? Gibt es dazu einen Preis?


----------



## half-devil333 (6. September 2009)

dh 920


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Das DH Rahmenkit mit Bos Dämpfer ist schon edel..


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

jo is scho net ohne  

sach am Jungs was machen wa denn jetze wegen der KeFü und den 44er Blättern?


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Wann fährst du das dritte ("große") Kettenblatt?
Höchstens mal auf dem Asphalt wenns wirklich lange bergab geht, prinzipell ist es am Spicy echt überflüssig.

Ich tausche nun die komplette Kurbelgarnitur durch Saint aus. 2 Fach mit Kefü. Passt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Wann fährst du das dritte ("große") Kettenblatt?
> Höchstens mal auf dem Asphalt wenns wirklich lange bergab geht, prinzipell ist es am Spicy echt überflüssig.



Wie langsam bist du denn?  Ich brauch auch im Busch das große Blatt, mit dem mittleren kommt man doch nicht vom Fleck. 
Komisch mit der Kefü, ich hab die normale Shaman mit Innenlagerklemmung, funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2009)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> dh 920



Das neunzwonull ist doch aber wieder rot, oder nur das Rahmenset?


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Pfft..


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

waaat? ich fahre sowas von oft aufm 3 Ritzel ... eig bei jeder Abfahrt bei uns hier ... brauche das schone cht oft und aufm Asphalt fahre ich jedesmal 8km weit bevor ich im Wald ankomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Pfft..



...machts bei dir, wenn ich auf dem 3. durchziehe!


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

@ Waldschleicher: WORD 

@ mkernbach: hoffe du verstehst Spaß ?!


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Ach! Das was ihr an Speed durchs dritte kb bekommt mach ich durchs pumpen weg!

:]


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

will ich sehn das du bei 60 das pumpen anfängst 

da fallen einem ja so schon die beine beim kette geben ab


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Oder ich nehm doch 'nen 1-fach Saint. Mal schauen  Scheiss Trutativ soll endlich mal 'ne Hammerschmidt Mount Option für BB2 rausbringen..


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

ne ma ehrlich .. wie machen wa das damit das auch mitm 44er funks? ... egal ob sinnvoll oder net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal wieder 
Hab mein Froggy gerade mal für Leogang fit gemacht, naja und da es gerade mal sauber war, dachte ich mir, ich mach mal ein aktuelles Bild 






Die Totem mußte ner Travis (Akira Gold Tuning) weichen. Vorbau ist ein Synatce Force 1.5, Lenker ein Reverse Style 76. Ein Großteil der original grün eloxierten Teile wurde schon gegen rote getauscht, der Rest folgt noch 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

schiker Frosch


----------



## VoikaZ (6. September 2009)

Vielen Dank


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Hast du zufällig noch Detailbilder vom Cockpit?


----------



## VoikaZ (6. September 2009)

Ich geh nochmal schnell raus


----------



## VoikaZ (6. September 2009)

Sodala, hier mal ein Bild vom Cockpit...






Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Gefällt. Bis auf die gelben BarEnds.


----------



## VoikaZ (6. September 2009)

Die gelben Schellen gefallen mir selber auch nicht. Werd ich bei Gelegenheit wohl noch rot eloxieren lassen 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (6. September 2009)

Sieht tol aus! Der lenker ist super!

MfG Peter

PS: hast du den Reset Wan5 noch?


----------



## VoikaZ (6. September 2009)

Hi Peter,

vielen Dank. Wegen dem Steuersatz schreib ich Dir gleich mal ne PM 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das neunzwonull ist doch aber wieder rot, oder nur das Rahmenset?



720 ist schwarz rot, 920 FDJ weiss blau und das Framekit ist mit einem durchsichtigen roten Lack überzogen und kommt als einzige Variante mit einem BOS Sextoy Dämpfer.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

@ papa ... was meinste findet man ne Lösung die KeFü mit nem 44er Blatt zufahren?

LG Jens


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

das will ich hoffen. Aber dafür brauch ich ein bischen Zeit. Im Moment hab ich alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. September 2009)

Die 2010er Modelle sind nun auch auf der HP online, allerdings muss man noch die Links in der oberen Leiste benutzen, die aus der Flashanimation gehn noch nicht:

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Jo, schon seit ein paar Tagen. Allerdings sind fast alle Bilder ziemlich überbelichtet.. Brr. Grausam.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Übelst überbelichtet. Hab auf unserer shopseite deswegen eigene Bilder genommen, wo es nur geht...Ein paar muss ich noch tauschen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Ups. Max war schneller...


----------



## Felix91123456 (6. September 2009)

irgendwo hab ich mal auf bildern n zesty mit orangenem rahmen gesehn, das sah richtig klasse aus, is nun aber nicht auf der lapierre seite 


mal ne andere frage, wollte mir mal nen roten lenker hertun, sollte so die selbe rotfärbung haben wie die sattelklemme und die restlichen roten teile,
gibts sowas?

und worauf muss ich beim lenker achten, gibt ja recht viele unterschiedliche formen, gibts da irgendwo ne faq welche lenker wann passt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Das mit dem Lenker ist ne Geschmackssache.
Das orange 214 war vom Knippser einfach nur unglaublich mies belichtet. Das war und ist rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2009)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal wieder
> Hab mein Froggy gerade mal für Leogang fit gemacht, naja und da es gerade mal sauber war, dachte ich mir, ich mach mal ein aktuelles Bild
> ...



Sehr schön, das gehört auch noch in die Galerie.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

@ Papa: is ok .. da warte ich lieber ne Woche länger    bald is bei euch doch i-ne Hauptstraße oder so gesperrt für Autos usw ... Mit Fahrrad und Inliner usw aber befahrbar ... mein Dad wollte dahin und hab überlegt mitzufahren .. fahrt ihr bzw i-jmd da mit? 


LG Jens^^


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Das ist der so genannte "run&roll day"..
http://www.bielefeld.de/de/kf/sport/run/ 

Da fehlen Wurzeln, Steine und Matsch. Sonst würde ich mit da dödeln. 

Aber wir dürfen da eh nicht mitfahren, nur Handbiker/Liegebiker.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Von wegen Fahrrad. Wir sind da nicht erwünscht. Nur Jogger und diese ganze Inline Fraktion feiert sich da...Da gibts sogar nen Wachdienst, der uns verscheuchen soll. Dumm nur, dass man mit Rad schneller ist als diese Steroidopfer.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 720 ist schwarz rot, 920 FDJ weiss blau und das Framekit ist mit einem durchsichtigen roten Lack überzogen und kommt als einzige Variante mit einem BOS Sextoy Dämpfer.



Ahh, bin wieder im Bilde, danke. Irgendwo waren Bilder eines aufgebauten, roten 920. Daher dachte ich das gäbe es so in Serie. Das 720 ist sowieso mein (optischer) Favorit. 
Einen 920 Rahmen für 3000- wenn es das komplette Bike für "nur" 500 mehr gibt? Irre.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Dafür ist da n BOS drin. Das sind aber auch politische Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

mhm also ich mein mein Dad gehört auch zu den 'Opfern'  .. aber was solls  Matsch sind die Muskeln der anderen Teilnehmer, Wurzeln deren Beine und Füße über die wir fahren ... also was solls ?! is doch alles da  .. ma im Ernst ... wir dürfen nicht mitfahren? Was fürn Scheiß !


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Jo, schon seit ein paar Tagen. Allerdings sind fast alle Bilder ziemlich überbelichtet.. Brr. Grausam.



Das stimmt wohl, war bei den 2009ern auch schon so. Das schicke dunkelrot meines Pro Race war da ja auch äußerst hell. Die sollen mal einen ordentlichen Fotographen engagieren


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

WORD


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Also die Bilder von letztes Jahr waren defintiv besser. Da war meiner Meinung nach nichts überbelichtet.

Habe die alten Bilder gerade wieder gefunden:
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/9485.jpg
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/9438.jpg
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/9435.jpg
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/2009/zoom1600/O39446.jpg

Zum Vergleich:
http://www.lapierre-bikes.de/upload/lapierre/2010/fp550/0485.jpg
http://www.lapierre-bikes.de/upload/lapierre/2010/zoom1600/0438.jpg
http://www.lapierre-bikes.de/upload/lapierre/2010/zoom1600/0434.jpg


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

sorry Jungs ... Vaddern meinte grade das er von dem Event geredet hat, wo die B61 von Herford nach Bielefeld gesperrt ist. Soll wohl am Sonntag nach dem Run & Roll Day sein ... da werde ich dann mit am Start sein, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. Is da jmd von euch vertreten?


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

http://www.bielefeld.de/de/kf/veran...tml?cmd=preview&id=2009-01-07-13.33.07.140833

Da ist Radfahren erlaubt. 
Am 20sten geht es evtl. nach Willingen. 

Edit:

"DRK Herford-Stadt sammelt mit seinem Mobil  âliegen gebliebeneâ ein  " 
http://www.bielefeld.de/de/kf/veranstaltungen/ohne/


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Willingen?
kann sein, dass ich zeit hab!!!!


----------



## avid49 (6. September 2009)

Hi,kennt jemand einen Bike-Park in der Nähe von Lyon(Frankreich)????


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Willingen?
> kann sein, dass ich zeit hab!!!!



Dachte da wäre das Abschlussbiken von Maik/Mike..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Willingen?
kann sein, dass ich zeit hab!!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Ein von Syncros aufgemotztes 518. Wird es so nicht zu kaufen geben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Willingen?
kann sein, dass ich zeit hab!!!!


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Willingen?
> kann sein, dass ich zeit hab!!!!



Dachte da wäre das Abschlussbiken von Maik/Mike..


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Oh ****...dann hab ich auf jeden Fall Zeit!


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Also entweder 13. oder 20. meinte er neulich. Wie wird er den geschrieben? Maik oder?

Haste du deine Ladefläche eigentlich schon mit den Schienen versorgt? Würde sich dafür ja lohnen.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

mehrfach post micha 

is denn jmd da vertreten am 20ten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

muss ich bis dahin fertig haben...


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

falls du irgendwie hilfe brauchst, sag ruhig bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (6. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Wann fährst du das dritte ("große") Kettenblatt?
> Höchstens mal auf dem Asphalt wenns wirklich lange bergab geht, prinzipell ist es am Spicy echt überflüssig.
> 
> Ich tausche nun die komplette Kurbelgarnitur durch Saint aus. 2 Fach mit Kefü. Passt.



Wuerd mir nie eine Saint an das Spicy bauen. Ist viel zu schwer 

Bin selbst von 3 auf 2 Kettenblaetter umgestiegen. Einfach die normalen XT Kettenblaetter behalten, das zweite entfernt und das dritte gegen eine 42er ausgetauscht. Bashguard vorne dran und schaltbare Kefue.

Das dritte Kettenblatt vermiss ich kein Stueck mehr


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

das dritte brauch ich auch nicht. 26/38 geht super in jedem Park.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> falls du irgendwie hilfe brauchst, sag ruhig bescheid!



Mach, dass ein Tag 32 Stunden hat!


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mach, dass ein Tag 32 Stunden hat!



Das hÃ¤tte ich auch gerne! Aber es gibt einen Trick, dass man 24 Stunden am Tag effektiv zur Arbeit nutzen kann. :]



S1las schrieb:


> Wuerd mir nie eine Saint an das Spicy bauen. Ist viel zu schwer
> 
> Bin selbst von 3 auf 2 Kettenblaetter umgestiegen. Einfach die normalen XT Kettenblaetter behalten, das zweite entfernt und das dritte gegen eine 42er ausgetauscht. Bashguard vorne dran und schaltbare Kefue.
> 
> Das dritte Kettenblatt vermiss ich kein Stueck mehr



Gewicht ist mir egal.  Und ich tausche meine jetzige XTR Kurbelgarnitur durch die Saint. Die XTR kommt an den Kilometerschrubber (soonâ¢)

Drittes KB fahr ich nur bei einer einzigen Abfahrt. Und die ist auf der StraÃe. Dann kann ich demnÃ¤chst wenigstens beim Fahren  meine Zigaretten drehen, wenn ich nur noch mit 2 BlÃ¤ttern unterwegs bin.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Lass die Qualmerei endlich sein...
Bei unserer ersten XC Tour mach ich dich weg...


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

@ papa ... ich fahr abernet im Park ... jedenfalls noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Lass die Qualmerei endlich sein...
> Bei unserer ersten XC Tour mach ich dich weg...



Das ist mir eine Käsekuchen-Wette wert! 

Von der Sparrenburg bis zum Hammerschmidt aeh Bienenschmidt. Alternativ auch zum Luisenturm. 
 Wann steigt deine Spiegelstraße "ultra uphill race" Wette? Will Fotos machen. 



JENSeits schrieb:


> @ papa ... ich fahr abernet im Park ... jedenfalls noch nicht


Dann wirds Zeit. Wurde vor knapp 2 Wochen entjungert. War sehr geil in Willingen! Die Strecke ist für Anfänger aufjeden Fall geeignet und macht richtig Laune!


----------



## half-devil333 (6. September 2009)

da wär ich aber auch dabei und willingen natürlich auch!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Wenns im shop ein bischen weniger wird, steigt das "Rennen". Da zeigt euch der alte Sack mal, wie das mit dem Treten geht...
Alle drumherum werden uns selbstverständlich für total bekloppt halten...logisch...


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> da wär ich aber auch dabei und willingen natürlich auch!







Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenns im shop ein bischen weniger wird, steigt das "Rennen". Da zeigt euch der alte Sack mal, wie das mit dem Treten geht...
> Alle drumherum werden uns selbstverständlich für total bekloppt halten...logisch...


Wie waren die Regeln nochmal? Komplette Schutzausrüstung (Saftey Jacket, Fullface, Google,Knieschützer,Handschuhe) und keine Clickies ne? Ich freu mich schon . 

Für alle Mitleser die Bielefeld nicht kennen; die Spiegelstaße ist hier eine der steilsten Straßen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

das mit den Clickies müssen wir erst noch klären. Eikor kann sich ja welche leihen. 
Aber vielleicht sollte ich ihm ne Chance geben und wenigstens warten, bis er sein Lapierre DH bekommen hat. Mit seinem Speiseeis Demo 9 hat er ja gar keine Schnitte...


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Eigentlich hat er ja eh schon ein Handicap. Du hast 2KB er nur eins.. 
Was wiegt dein Frosch? 16/17kg? Sein Demo bestimmt 20kg plus.. 
Eigentlich müsstet ihr das "Rennen" mit zwei gleich schweren Bikes machen. Am besten mit den ultra schweren Norco DH die im Shop stehen. 1x die DH Team Edition und die A-Line


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

ich würde auch gerne bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mit in Park ... habt ihr evtl. nen PLatz frei oder so für ne 17 jährige Nervensäge? Micha kennt das schon wa?  

Aktion mit cc find ich geil  Habs selber mit nemKumpel durchgezogen mit All Mountain / Enduro Bikes und voller Ausstattung (Klamotten etc.) bei ner Rentner BIketour mitzufahren  zum Kaffetrinken


----------



## half-devil333 (6. September 2009)

und das pro pedal schön raus machen


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Sein Rad wiegt nur ca. 1,5 kilo mehr. Mein kleines Kettenblatt brauche ich nicht. Sowas benutze ich nur, wenns steil wird ;-)
lars sollte noch mitmachen. seine Demo wiegt 25 Kilo.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

ALLE können mitkommen. Wir müssen nur genügend Autos haben. Erst mal abwarten, wann das nun wirklich stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (6. September 2009)

hm man könnt ja noch paar doubles bauen. ist bestimmt lustig die bergauf zu springen


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

Der Lars.. in Willingen DH Lars? "Boah, geil!" - Lars? 

Hoffentlich klärt das Maik die Tage. Wäre schön früh genug zu wissen, wann man sich wieder für euch sauköppe schämen muss.  :]


----------



## half-devil333 (6. September 2009)

also meinetwegen können wir auch einmal nach winterberg und einmal anch willingen


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> also meinetwegen können wir auch einmal nach winterberg und einmal anch willingen



winterberg war ich noch nie, hört sich auch gut an. die freecross soll ja auch schön flowig sein.. aber in wibe soll doch immer die hölle los sein oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Da muss jeder bei sein!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2009)

Winterberg geht am WE gar nicht. Die warteschlange versaut einem die beste Laune---


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

ich hätte ja mal bock auf livigno.. aber so weit weg..

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2647
http://www.mottolino.com/de/

als ich die videos von den freeride strecken gesehen habe, fielen mir die augen ausm kopf.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2009)

würde mich freuen wenn es klappt in i-wein Park zudüsen 

gut night @ all ...


----------



## half-devil333 (6. September 2009)

korrigiere...winterberg ist dieses jahr echt leer. vorallem die dh. da stehn die holländer net so drauf,9

wer macht nen tread für maiks abschiedstag und "DAS rennen" auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinkyrider (6. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mir auf der Eurobike die Spicy´s angeschaut und irgendwie gefallen mir die Dinger. Allerdings bin ich nur 1,70m groß und hab eher kurze Beine. Daher wirkt auf mich das Oberrohr leicht hoch. Hab gerade ein 09er Enduro und das geht gerade so. Gibts hier noch andere mit 1,70, die ein Spicy fahren? Das wird dann ja sicher ein S sein. Hat jemand ein S und kann mal ein paar Bilder rein stellen, im Netz find ich nur M.

Danke


----------



## mkernbach (6. September 2009)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> korrigiere...winterberg ist dieses jahr echt leer. vorallem die dh. da stehn die holländer net so drauf,9
> 
> wer macht nen tread für maiks abschiedstag und "DAS rennen" auf?



am besten du:]

was lohnt sich den noch in wibe zu fahren? für die dh hab ich zuwenig federweg. conti / freecross und vllt den funride mit chickenways ..  :]


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2009)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> korrigiere...winterberg ist dieses jahr echt leer. vorallem die dh. da stehn die holländer net so drauf,9
> 
> wer macht nen tread für maiks abschiedstag und "DAS rennen" auf?



Ich will da keine Zuschauer! Ihr spinnt wohl! ich will nur Eikor einmal einstanzen!


----------



## mkernbach (7. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich will da keine Zuschauer! Ihr spinnt wohl! ich will nur Eikor einmal einstanzen!



Zu spät..


----------



## placeboworld80 (7. September 2009)

stinkyrider schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab mir auf der Eurobike die Spicy´s angeschaut und irgendwie gefallen mir die Dinger. Allerdings bin ich nur 1,70m groß und hab eher kurze Beine. Daher wirkt auf mich das Oberrohr leicht hoch. Hab gerade ein 09er Enduro und das geht gerade so. Gibts hier noch andere mit 1,70, die ein Spicy fahren? Das wird dann ja sicher ein S sein. Hat jemand ein S und kann mal ein paar Bilder rein stellen, im Netz find ich nur M.
> 
> Danke



Bin 168cm groß und fahr eine M mit 45mm Vorbau. Fotos sind paar Seiten weiter vorn.


----------



## half-devil333 (7. September 2009)

@herr kernbach die dh kannst du locker fahren! ist jetzt voll die autobahn geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (7. September 2009)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> @herr kernbach die dh kannst du locker fahren! ist jetzt voll die autobahn geworden!





hab maik gerade getroffen, er meinte den 20sten und wohl in willingen!


----------



## JENSeits (7. September 2009)

schade mich würden die Nothshores ja reizen aber Willingen geht auch voll in Ordnung .. würde mich derbe freuen wenn das klappt


----------



## half-devil333 (7. September 2009)

winterberg hat ja noch bissl offen!


----------



## Lutsch (7. September 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden mit der Float 32 im Zesty. Es ist wenig Luft nötig um ihr einige cm Federweg zu entlocken und dann taucht die Gabel aber auch sehr stark beim Bremsen ein... Mehr als 10cm bekomme ich nie raus.
Habt ihr ein Vorschlag? Vielleicht wäre auch eine andere Gabel nicht schlecht, nur welche? Die Vanilla R 32 sollen ja gut sein, nur weiß ich nicht ab die auch dieses Verhalten wie die Float an den Tag legt (aber wenn ich die günstig bekommen würde wäre das eine Überlegung wert).


----------



## RS-68 (7. September 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Die Vanilla R 32 sollen ja gut sein, nur weiß ich nicht ab die auch dieses Verhalten wie die Float an den Tag legt.



Glaub ich kaum da es ja ne Stahlfeder ist. 
Wo soll die zicken? 
Die federt entweder, oder nicht und wenn dann stahlfedertypisch linear.

Ich fahr die 36er Vanilla und kann mich nicht im geringsten beschweren, im Gegenteil...Und ich bin verwöhnt. Bin vorher nur Marzocchi gefahren (als sie noch funktionierten ).


----------



## maxl111 (7. September 2009)

Hallo Lutsch,

war deine Gabel kürzlich beim Service?

Ich habe meine Talas 32 kürzlich original Fox servicen lassen, danach konnte man sie auch ohne Luft nicht weiter als 9 cm einfedern, danach blockierte sie. Habe mich dann schlau gemacht und es war der Ölstand!!! obwohl der Service Mensch genau nach Vorgabe Öleingefüllt hat. 
Einfach wieder ein paar Milliliter raus und seither geht sie wunderbar.

sg Hannes


----------



## Dropdead (7. September 2009)

So, ihr Nachteulen und Vögel anderer Zunft, dann mache ich den 20.09.2009 jetzt zum Stichtag für meinen Abschied! Mir persönlich wäre es egal, wo wir fahren, aber ich denke Willingen ist aufgrund der Freeridestrecke besser, da dort auch wirklich jeder fahren kann. 20 Mann-Train ist sicherlich spassig und wer die Herausforderung sucht; nebenan gibt es meines Wissens 'ne recht amtliche DH-Strecke auf der man die Sau rauslassen kann 

P.s.: solltet ihr 'nen Abschiedthread starten, gebt Bescheid, will diesen Thread hier nicht zuspammen!


----------



## mkernbach (7. September 2009)

Yeah! 

Wer führt die Platzliste und wo trag ich mich ein? :]


----------



## Dropdead (7. September 2009)

Du weißt, wo du uns findest


----------



## mkernbach (7. September 2009)

Das macht mir ja gerade Angst! :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (7. September 2009)

Wir sind nett, ehrlich


----------



## mkernbach (7. September 2009)

Bevor es noch mehr Offtopic wird.. Mach doch mal wie von half-devil333 vorgeschlagen hat nen Thread dazu auf. Gibt doch noch mehr chaoten die dazu was schreiben würden!

Nett seid ihr ja auch, nur muss man sich immer so oft für euch schämen!  

Ach quatsch, ich freu mich drauf, auch wenn es dein Abschied ist..


----------



## Lutsch (8. September 2009)

Also die Gabel war noch nicht beim Service und hat auch erst 300km runter. Wenn es wirklich am Ölstand liegt dann wohl ab Werk. Muss dann mal nach einer Anleitung schauen bezüglich des Ölstandes. Aber eigentlich sollte das doch nicht unbedingt das starke Eintauchen beim Bremsen änder, oder?

@maxl111: Welchen Druck fährst du denn bei welchem Kampfgewicht? Wieviel Milliliter Öl hast du raus genommen?


----------



## placeboworld80 (8. September 2009)

Alle 2010er Modelle sind auf der Lapierresite zu sehen  .


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. September 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Also die Gabel war noch nicht beim Service und hat auch erst 300km runter. Wenn es wirklich am Ölstand liegt dann wohl ab Werk.



Ich bin zwar nicht angesprochen, aber mache trotzdem mal mit   :

Die Float 32 braucht sicher noch ein paar hundert km Einfahrzeit, meine RLC lief erst nach 1000 km richtig prächtig und nutzt (wenn ich will) fast den gesamten Federweg. Bevor Du diese Gabel tauschst, lieber noch etwas warten.
btw, bin 95 kg schwer und fahre die Gabel jetzt mit 70 psi, das macht 25% sag.


----------



## wasp200 (8. September 2009)

hallo lapierre-rider

hab mal eine frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

passt ein zestyrahmen in gr. 50 bei einer größe von 1,85m und schrittlänge von 85cm!?


----------



## Barem (8. September 2009)

Hi, hab mich heut mit meinem Lapierre Spicy 316 auf die Fresse gelegt und dabei is der linke bremshebel aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen. Kann mir vllt. jemand weiterhelfen, denn ich bräuchte lediglich das passende Gehäuse von eine Formula Oro K18 Bremse. Wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt eine komplett neue Bremse kaufen, da es ja sich ja nur um dieses Einzelteil handelt...Vielen dank schonma im Voraus!


----------



## matziie (8. September 2009)

So wieder da aus Leogang.
Spicy ging bei allem ohne Probleme, sogar Drops waren okay. 
Die Big-5 ist der absolute Hammer


----------



## Asha'man (8. September 2009)

Oh weh sehen die neuen Spicys ******** aus.  Dabei sollte meine Freundin doch so eins bekommen. Dann halt gebraucht...

Hoffentlich bekommen die den alten Designer zurück. 

Vom neuen 518 hätte ich gerne den Coil Dämpfer gegen meinen Air getauscht, falls jemand möchte...melden.  Der Air ist einiges leichter. Aber ich fahre vorne Stahlfeder und möchte hinten auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. September 2009)

Barem schrieb:


> Hi, hab mich heut mit meinem Lapierre Spicy 316 auf die Fresse gelegt und dabei is der linke bremshebel aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen. Kann mir vllt. jemand weiterhelfen, denn ich bräuchte lediglich das passende Gehäuse von eine Formula Oro K18 Bremse. Wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt eine komplett neue Bremse kaufen, da es ja sich ja nur um dieses Einzelteil handelt...Vielen dank schonma im Voraus!



Mhm am besten du gehst zum Händler deines Vertrauens. Ich glaube dass über Actionsports die Formulasachen Importiert werden. Bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher. Mir ist mal n Bremsgriff abgebrochen und mein Händler vor Ort konnte den dann bestellen.

Wenn dir aber von der Gebereinheit etwas abgebrochen ist kann das u.U teuer werden...

Schau doch mal bei Chainreactioncycle 

Guckst du:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=192


----------



## Lutsch (8. September 2009)

Also ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut. Wenn ich meine Gabel (Float 32 RL 140mm) mit Schwung im Stand einfeder, komme ich auf gerade eben 10cm und das bei gerade mal 50 PSI (selbst habe ich etwa 73 kg). Wie schafft ihr es mehr zu nutzen? Soll das nur an der Einfahrzeit liegen?

Benutzt ihr eigentlich Brunox oder so für die Gabelpflege nach der Fahrt?


----------



## maxxmaxx (8. September 2009)

@ Barem: Ein Freund von mir hat letztens einen Baum so umarmt, dass sich der Stamm ( ok war eher ein "Bäumchen") zwischen Lenker und Bremshebel gedrückt hat und so der Bremshebel rausgesprungen ist. Wir haben dann mit einem Imbus, die Schraube am Bramshebel ganz in das Gewinde reingedreht, ausgerichtet und dann wieder reingedreht. Ich hätte ehrlichgesagt nich gedacht dass er funktioniert hat es aber.
Also kannst du auf eigene Verantwortung mal ausprobieren...
Ist der Bremshebel wirklich rausgebrochen oder ist nur der Bremshebel raus? 


Edit: Gemeint ist die Schraube die unten links im Bild zu sehen ist und in eine Gummidichtung rein geht.






Gruß Max


----------



## S1las (8. September 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut. Wenn ich meine Gabel (Float 32 RL 140mm) mit Schwung im Stand einfeder, komme ich auf gerade eben 10cm und das bei gerade mal 50 PSI (selbst habe ich etwa 73 kg). Wie schafft ihr es mehr zu nutzen? Soll das nur an der Einfahrzeit liegen?
> 
> Benutzt ihr eigentlich Brunox oder so für die Gabelpflege nach der Fahrt?



Mit Rucksack und co.
komm ich etwa auf 70kg und fahre meine Talas mit 30-40 PSI. 50 finde ich eindeutig zu viel OO.

Stell deine Gabel mal so ein, dass du zwischen 25-35% SAG hast, dann duerfte das ganze passen.

Ich nehm Brunox nur zum reinigen der Dichtung. Einfach ein bisschen auftragen, ein- zweimal einfedern und dabei den Schmutz und den Standrohren mit einem Tuch entfernen. Danach entferne ich das restliche Brunox auch von der Dichtung.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2009)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut. Wenn ich meine Gabel (Float 32 RL 140mm) mit Schwung im Stand einfeder, komme ich auf gerade eben 10cm und das bei gerade mal 50 PSI (selbst habe ich etwa 73 kg). Wie schafft ihr es mehr zu nutzen? Soll das nur an der Einfahrzeit liegen?
> 
> Benutzt ihr eigentlich Brunox oder so für die Gabelpflege nach der Fahrt?



Ich hatte vor Jahren eine Float. Das Problem ist eben typisch für Luftgabeln, hohes Losbrechmoment und dann rasant durch den Federweg, die letzten cm habe ich auch kaum nutzen können. Mit Einfahrzeit hat das nichts zu tun, lediglich das Ansprechen verbessert sich noch. Entweder damit leben, oder Stahlfeder fahren.
Kein Brunox drauf!! Kanste ellenlang im Forum nachlesen. Normales Gabelöl (manche schwören auch auf Motoröl) drauf, das reingt genauso und richtet keinen Schaden an.


----------



## JENSeits (8. September 2009)

Den Bremsgriff kann man ohne Probs mit ein bisl Geschick wider reinschrauben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Danach entferne ich das restliche Brunox auch von der Dichtung.



Denkste.  Das ist dann nämlich schon drunter gekrochen und frisst die Schmierung deiner Gabel...
Nimm das Zeug zum Ritzel putzen, Rost lösen oder schmeiß es gleich weg.


----------



## S1las (8. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Denkste.  Das ist dann nämlich schon drunter gekrochen und frisst die Schmierung deiner Gabel...
> Nimm das Zeug zum Ritzel putzen, Rost lösen oder schmeiß es gleich weg.



Seitdem ich brunox nehm hab ich die gesamten 160mm rausgeholt, zuvor hat noch ein cm gefehlt OO. 

Die Schmierung haelt locker das Jahr ueber und dann muss sie aus Garantiegruenden so oder so zum Service.


----------



## runterwetzer (9. September 2009)

Moin, moin,
eine Frage an die Totem-im-Froggy-Fahrer: Besteht die Gefahr, dass die Gabelbruecke beim einlenken den Rahmen beruehrt wenn man einen etwas
flacher bauenden Steuersatz (z.B. AH 15) benutzt? Stehe gerade vor der Qual der Wahl nach dem "richtigen" Steuersatz. Schon mal Danke fuer Eure Antworten.

Salute


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. September 2009)

Ich hab die Totem mit dem AH15 im 2009er Froggy. passt alles zusammen.
Den AH15 muss man aber sehr stark über die Ahead Kappe vorspannen. Sonst fängt das untere Lager sehr schnell an auf dem Steuersatzboden zu wackeln. Die Anfasung auf dem Boden, die das untere Lager am Gabelschaft zentrieren soll ist zu klein ausgefallen. 
Auf der Eurobike hat Acros mir zugesagt, dass sie mir einen anderen Boden zuschicken wollen. Damit probier ich es noch mal aus. Wenn das auch nicht besser wird, dann fliegt das Ding raus. Das mit der starken Vorspannung scheint aber kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Dann doch lieber einen einfachen, schwarzen FSA Steuersatz. Oder ein bischen sparen und einen Reset erwerben. Die sind technisch wirklich sauber konstruiert. Da kann sich auch Chris King noch was abschauen.


----------



## runterwetzer (9. September 2009)

Vielen Dank fuer den Tipp! Dann werde ich wohl lieber einen Reset Steuersatz verbauen. Sooo viel teurer ist der auch wieder nicht und wenn er gut funktioniert sein Geld allemal wert.

Gruesse

Christian


----------



## Lutsch (9. September 2009)

Mit dem Brunox habe ich hier im Forum schon vor lÃ¤ngerer Zeit viel gelesen, zum Teil auch sehr gegensÃ¤tzliche Meinungen.

Wie gesagt bekomme ich mit viel Kraft 10cm aus der Gabel raus und habe dabei ~23mm SAG. Also das mit dem 25% passt so gesehen. Aber das Verhalten welches Waldschleicher beschriebt passt ganz gut.

Wo kÃ¶nnte ich denn gÃ¼nstig eine andere Gabel bekommen, falls ich mich dazu entscheiden sollte? Empfehlungen? Die Vanilla 32 R kÃ¶nnte eine Ãberlegung sein da diese noch recht leicht ist und gut sein soll....und wÃ¤re dann auch hoffentlich besser als die Flaot 32 RL. Bisher habe ich die nicht unter 399â¬ gesehen (allerding weiÃ ich auch nicht ob da die 3 FedersÃ¤tze bei waren).

edit: da die Flaot QR15 Steckachse hat sollte eine mÃ¶gliche neue Gabel das auch haben, damit ich das Laufrad behalten kann.


----------



## Asha'man (9. September 2009)

Zur Float: Das Problem ist tatsächlich bei allen Luftfedergabeln vorhanden, wie Waldschleicher beschreibt (bei den Dämpfern ist es ähnlich). Bei der Float ist aber wohl bewusst (zumindest liest man so) die Luftkammer recht klein gewählt worden, um damit einen künstlichen Durchschlagschutz zu bekommen. Die Float spricht noch seidiger an, als eine Talas...aber durch die kleine Luftkammer wird nicht der gesamte Federweg genutzt. Entgegen wirken kann man dem durch vergrößern der Luftkammer. Eine Anleitung dazu gibts hier im Forum irgendwo. Werde ich evtl. wohl mal probieren.


----------



## CologneBiker (9. September 2009)

Also nur mal so als Frage, mit dem Risiko, dass sie bereits 5x gestellt wurde: 
*Warum organisieren sich die Lapierre-Fahrer nicht auch in den Herstellerforen ? 
*Weil unter "Kaufberatung" fällt das ganze ja wohl nicht mehr und bei der Anzahl der User/Klicks ist es meiner Meinung nach längst überfällig.


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. September 2009)

CologneBiker schrieb:


> Also nur mal so als Frage, mit dem Risiko, dass sie bereits 5x gestellt wurde:
> *Warum organisieren sich die Lapierre-Fahrer nicht auch in den Herstellerforen ?
> *Weil unter "Kaufberatung" fällt das ganze ja wohl nicht mehr und bei der Anzahl der User/Klicks ist es meiner Meinung nach längst überfällig.



Habe erst kürzlich beim Admin nachgefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2009)

Hab auch den Seitenmeister angemailt. Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2009)

Barem schrieb:


> Hi, hab mich heut mit meinem Lapierre Spicy 316 auf die Fresse gelegt und dabei is der linke bremshebel aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen. Kann mir vllt. jemand weiterhelfen, denn ich bräuchte lediglich das passende Gehäuse von eine Formula Oro K18 Bremse. Wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt eine komplett neue Bremse kaufen, da es ja sich ja nur um dieses Einzelteil handelt...Vielen dank schonma im Voraus!



Meld dich mal bei mir. Ich besorg dir das von Formula Deutschland. Heute bitte nur per mail und morgen ab 10 auch wieder im shop. Holdrio.


----------



## MiLi (9. September 2009)

ich habe ein experiment gemacht. ich habe auf eine folie 3 verschiedene lubrikanten und eine gabel ol gestellt. in paar minuten sah folie nicht mehr so aus wie es sein sollte 

es ist interessant das auch gabel ol fur folie aggresiv ist.

dann habe ich dass alles auch auf eine fahrradschlauch gestellt. in weniger minuten war schlauch nicht mehr so schwarz. ich habe dan schlauch mit wasser geputz und man kann sogar anderunge im material sehen. auf bild ist dass schwer zu erkennen. ich werde heute uber die nacht das wieder machen um sehen wie viele schaden kann diese lubrikanten errichten.


----------



## JuranWiesbaden (9. September 2009)

Nix schrauben, das Ding ist gebrochen. Er brauch also entweder nen komplett neuen Bremsgriff oder das Gehäuse. Händler unseres Vertrauens ist so ne Sache... Die sind momentan recht beschäftigt und auch sonst nicht so die Schnellsten. Wir wollen aber in nicht mal 2 Wochen nach Österreich, also muss es schnell gehen...





LG


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2009)

Soll ich dir so ein Ding bestellen? ist Anfang nächster Woche bei dir. preis mail ich morgen.


----------



## woopy (10. September 2009)

So, hier mal ein Update von meinem Spicy:

- neue Bremsen da die Formula R1 nen riesen Mist sind => Avid Code weiss 203 / 180
- Continental Rubber Queen 2.2 UST


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2009)

Sweeeeetaaah!!!


----------



## matziie (10. September 2009)

Geht der Dämpfer gut ?


----------



## mkernbach (10. September 2009)

Wie fährt sich der DHX Air im vergleich zum Float? 
Was hat dich zum Austausch bewegt?


----------



## woopy (10. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der DHX Air im vergleich zum Float?
> Was hat dich zum Austausch bewegt?



Ich habe das Gefühl dass sich das ganze einfach linierer/gleichmässiger bewegt. Irgendwie kam es mir imerm vor, als sei der originale im mittleren Bereich zu weich, also irgendwei dass er da durchsackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (10. September 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Geht der Dämpfer gut ?



Jep!


----------



## Lutsch (10. September 2009)

Weiß einer wie die Daten vom Zesty Lenker sind (°, rise)? Wo wird der rise genau gemessen?


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. September 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren ob man einen großen Unterschied beim Dämpfer feststellt, weil ich auch überlegt hab zu wechseln...
Insbesondere ob er Wurzelpassagen und Sprünge gleichermaßen gut wegsteckt.


Gruß max


----------



## woopy (11. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren ob man einen großen Unterschied beim Dämpfer feststellt, weil ich auch überlegt hab zu wechseln...



Kommt drauf an wie sensibel dein PoPoMeter ist  Nein, aus meiner sicht klar spürbar ... besonders wenn er eher weich eingestellt ist.



maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Insbesondere ob er Wurzelpassagen und Sprünge gleichermaßen gut wegsteckt.



Bei Sprüngen definitiv ...


----------



## S1las (11. September 2009)

woopy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie sensibel dein PoPoMeter ist  Nein, aus meiner sicht klar spürbar ... besonders wenn er eher weich eingestellt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Sprüngen definitiv ...



Kenn ich auch. Wenn ich mit meinem Spicy groebere Sachen fahre, dann sackt das mittlere Stueck gern mal durch.
Das soll aber mit den 2010er Modellen behoben werden. Alle Lapierre Modelle mit Float werden dann im mittleren Bereich linearer Ansprechen und die letzen Zentimeter wiederum dann weniger progressiv.


----------



## Asha'man (11. September 2009)

Selbiges macht übrigens auch der DHX Air im Froggy. Deshalb fahre ich ihn etwas härter, als nötig. Dann passts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (11. September 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch. Wenn ich mit meinem Spicy groebere Sachen fahre, dann sackt das mittlere Stueck gern mal durch.
> Das soll aber mit den 2010er Modellen behoben werden. Alle Lapierre Modelle mit Float werden dann im mittleren Bereich linearer Ansprechen und die letzen Zentimeter wiederum dann weniger progressiv.



Also ich hab das Problem nicht mehr seit ich den Dämpfer getauscht habe ...


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. September 2009)

Habt ihr alle den DHX Air drin,
oder hat auch jemand eine günstigerere Alternative?
Ich find den Neupreis schon happig und mehr als 300 wollte ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben.
Kann man in das Spicy auch einen mit ner 222mm Einbaulänge einsetztn?


----------



## woopy (11. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle den DHX Air drin,
> oder hat auch jemand eine günstigerere Alternative?
> Ich find den Neupreis schon happig und mehr als 300 wollte ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben.



Weiss ja nicht, den originalen kann man gut verkaufen und die paar Euro / Franken machen jetzt bei dem Bike auch nicht mehr ins gewicht ...


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das gab es noch nicht:


----------



## TeamAlter (12. September 2009)

Bräuchte mal ne Info.
Weiß jemand welche Buchsenbreiten ich bei einem DHX Coil im Froggy brauche (d, b)? Und wären das die gleichen wie beim DHX Air?
Danke


----------



## schnitti (12. September 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal ne Info.
> Weiß jemand welche Buchsenbreiten ich bei einem DHX Coil im Froggy brauche (d, b)? Und wären das die gleichen wie beim DHX Air?
> Danke



Ja, sind die gleichen wie beim DHX Air. Du könntest also auch ggf. die Buchsen ausbauen und weiterverwenden.


----------



## Chris_85 (13. September 2009)

So ich hab jetzt zugeschalgen und mir das Zesty 514 2010 geholt.
Die ersten paar Kilometer waren echt klasse zu fahren 
Absolut geile Anschaffung!


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

sehr schick!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. September 2009)

Da bin ich nu neidisch  Naja mit etwas Glück gibts es zu Jahresbeginn 2010 ein 316er


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir heute Nachmittag einen 2008er Spicy 516 Rahmen gekauft. Leider hatte der Verkäufer den Gabelkonus nicht mehr. Benötige ich da zwingend einen Konus von Lapierre, oder gibt es auch baugleiche Teile von anderen Herstellern? Ich würde das Ding am liebsten online bestellen zusammen mit den restlichen Parts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

warum bestellst du den Konus und am besten gleich den Rest beim Radstand Bielefeld bzw. Papa Midnight der ist auch hier im Forum aktiv und kennt sich mit Lapierre wirklich sehr gut aus.


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2009)

@ hopfer :    WORD    da wird sich der Papa freuhen


----------



## chraeje (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Werde mir morgen wohl das bei meinem Händler letzte noch verfügbare Spicy 516 abholen.

Kennt sich jmd mit Spicy und Hammerschmitt aus. Ich habe nämlich vor mir da so nen Ding drauf zu schlüsseln aber weis ned genau ob die Aufnahme passt und ob ich das Kurbellager auch neu kaufen muss (Trigger ist klar).

Ich nehme mal an das die Aufnahme auf dem Spicy für die Kurbel geeignet ist oder seh ich das falsch? Habe leider nirgends eine genau Bezeichnung der Aufnahme am Spicy gefunden. Die Hammerschmitt geht ja auf ISCG oder ISCG05.

Kann mir da jmd schnell Auskunft geben??

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Adrian


----------



## mkernbach (13. September 2009)

chraeje schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Werde mir morgen wohl das bei meinem Händler letzte noch verfügbare Spicy 516 abholen.
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6196681&postcount=3769
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5556414&postcount=1459


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

Die ISCG 05 Aufnahme würde zwar passen aber das innenlager nicht, beim Lapierre Spicy passen nur Hollowtech II Kurbeln. weil das innenlager bereits im Rahmen integriert wurde. und kein Schraublager so mit verwendbar ist.
z.B. Shimano XT; SLX; ....


----------



## chraeje (13. September 2009)

Es ist also auch nicht möglich die Hammerschmitt auf einer normale Kurbel zu fixieren, die Welle wird ja Standart sein....


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

Nein, und die welle ist auch nicht die gleiche!


----------



## chraeje (13. September 2009)

Jo habs auch grad gemerkt als ich mir paar Zeinungen angeschaut habe. Ist eigentlich schaade, macht ja nicht wirklich Sinn das Lager so fix in den Rahmen zu integrieren....
Dann kann man ja nur hoffen das Hammerschmitt mal so ne Aufnahme auf den Markt bringt die dann auch für solche Bikes passt.
Sonst könnte man noch auf die Idee kommen selber etwas zu basteln......... oder den Rahmen umzubauen ;-)


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (13. September 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> warum bestellst du den Konus und am besten gleich den Rest beim Radstand Bielefeld bzw. Papa Midnight der ist auch hier im Forum aktiv und kennt sich mit Lapierre wirklich sehr gut aus.


Muss leider aufs Budget schauen und muss mich deshalb wohl oder übel mit den Chaoten bei chainreaction rumschlagen müssen. Als Schweizer einen einzelnen Konus in Deutschland zu kaufen ist angesichts der anfallenden Überweisungskosten und Zollgebühren nicht wahnsinnig lohnenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich war ne Woche im Schwarzwald und habe leider feststellen müssen, daß mein 514 Zesty für die ruppigen, verblockten Trails rund um den Schauinsland so original nicht wirklich taugt... Alle paar hundert Meter musste ich die Kette wieder mit paar Pedalumdrehungen zurück aufs mittlere Blatt shiften :-(

@Papa: Wie weit ist die Geschichte mit den leichten Carbon KeFüs denn gediehen? Gibts da jetzt ne Lösung für die 3Fach-Führung?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. September 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war ne Woche im Schwarzwald und habe leider feststellen müssen, daß mein 514 Zesty für die ruppigen, verblockten Trails rund um den Schauinsland so original nicht wirklich taugt... Alle paar hundert Meter musste ich die Kette wieder mit paar Pedalumdrehungen zurück aufs mittlere Blatt shiften :-(
> 
> ...


Holger, lass das mit den leichten Teilen sein. Wenn Du so fährst, dass du eine KeFü brauchst, dann ist so ein leichtes Karbonteil ruck zuck hinüber. Vor allem in verblocktem Gelände kommt es häufiger mal vor, dass du mit dem KB aufsetzt. Und dann bekommt die Kefü meistens auch Bodenkontakt. Ich hab meine schon ein paar mal wieder neu ausrichten müsse, weil sie bis zur Kettenstrebe hochgedrückt war. 
Versuchs lieber mal mit 22/36/Bash und einem mittellangen Schaltwerk. Da kannst du ein paar Glieder aus der Kette nehmen. Dann wird das auch schon ruhiger.


----------



## LC4Fun (14. September 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Versuchs lieber mal mit 22/36/Bash und einem mittellangen Schaltwerk. Da kannst du ein paar Glieder aus der Kette nehmen. Dann wird das auch schon ruhiger.



Hi,

danke für den Hinweis mit dem Aufsetzen, das hatte ich nicht bedacht!

Mein "Problem" ist mein breites Einsatzgebiet, daß mein Zesty abdecken muß. Ich fahre damit sowohl viel Waldautobahntouren, Asphalt (8KM Anfahrt bis Wald) als auch etwas härtere Sachen... Da komm ich halt ohne drittes Blatt nicht aus und bin da eigentlich mit meinem "All-Mountain" ganz gut bedient.

Und da neben meinem Zesty noch ein 24" Dirt, 28" Fitness und 26" Brötchen-hol-Bike stehen, ist da irgendwie kein Platz mehr für ein 160mm Bike 

LG,
Holger


----------



## clausi87 (14. September 2009)

..imer das gleiche problem mit dem platz. bei mir musste jetz ein platzmachen damit das spicy einziehen kann....


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2009)

ihr mit euren Platzproblemen .. bei mir macht das Geld den Gaar aus ... hätte hier locker Platz für 50 Bikes  Mindestens ... könnt sie mir ruhig alle geben 

@ topic:    Is die Carbon KeFü denn wirklich so anfällig?

LG Jens


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. September 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war ne Woche im Schwarzwald und habe leider feststellen müssen, daß mein 514 Zesty für die ruppigen, verblockten Trails rund um den Schauinsland so original nicht wirklich taugt... Alle paar hundert Meter musste ich die Kette wieder mit paar Pedalumdrehungen zurück aufs mittlere Blatt shiften :-(
> 
> ...



Bisher noch keine Antwort von Shaman. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (14. September 2009)

Holger,

ich fahre auch ein Zesty 514, und bin damit in letzten Tagen einige böse Trails gefahren. Hatte noch kein Problem mit der Kette, auch wenn mir aufgefallen ist, dass es da unten etwas wackelig zu Gange geht.

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand mit Hörnchen am Lenker? - oder ist das verpönt?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2009)

@ papa:  schade weil so kauf ich die net 

@ vitaminc:   ich fahre ohne aber kenne nen paar ccler die mit fahren  .. is aber ide Minderheit


----------



## Lutsch (14. September 2009)

Kann wirklich keiner mit den Daten (°, rise) vom Lenker des Zesty helfen?


----------



## Asha'man (14. September 2009)

@Lutsch: Welches Zesty? Ab dem 514er (glaube ich) ist ein Easton Monkeylite HighRise verbaut. Eckdaten dazu findest du auf der Easton Page. Ziemlich nettes Teil und für das Zesty und meine Körpermasse passt er sehr gut.


----------



## MiLi (14. September 2009)

@ papa: gibt es 2010 framesets uberhaupt zu kaufen? wenn ja, wie veil kostet dann Froggy, Spicy,... frameset?

danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. September 2009)

Es gibt nur Froggy ( ca. â¬ 1899,-) und DH 920 frame mit BOS DÃ¤mpfer (â¬ 3499,-). Spicy wird noch als 2009er Modell angeboten (Preis siehe Signatur) und Zesty gabs ja eh nie als Rahmen.


----------



## Lutsch (14. September 2009)

Auf meinem Zesty 514 (2009) ist ein "Lapierre XR Rizer" drauf und zu diesem Lenker finde ich keine Daten. Hatte überlegt einen mit mehr rise zu verbauen, nur dazu wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ich vor dem Kauf eines neuen Lenkers die Daten von dem Lapierre Lenker wüsste.


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. September 2009)

@Lutsch,

mach do ne 12 ° Vorbau drauf. (Serie ist 8 ° glaube ich)
685mm ist für mich zu breit (Serie 660mm)


----------



## extreme-tom (15. September 2009)

Hey Folks, 
habe das spicy 916 bestellt. 2009er. 2010 sagte mir auf der eurobike überaupt nicht zu. wo bleibt der kult-look (froschgrün) ?
gegen sram XO habe ich nichts, aber hässliche noir carbonkurbeln haben an einem enduro nix verloren 
selbst die neue kleine fox kartusche sehe ich als einen rückschritt an, mag sie 100 gramm sparen...die vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass keine zugstufe so haltbar und butterweich in funktion ist wie das offene ölbad 

@papa -> 92cm beinlänge & rahmengrösse L waren ok?

frage: das 2009er wurde auf der LP seite mit 12,2kg angegeben. das 2010er hingegen soll 12,5 kg wiegen. fehler, ehrlichkeit_2010 oder wurde was schwerer ? (derselbe rahmen, leichtere gabel, leichtere gruppe, etwas schwerere bremse wegen RX sättel)

jetzt heisst es geduldig warten


----------



## mkernbach (15. September 2009)

Gut Entscheidung extreme-tom!
Habe mich auch für das 916 von 2009 entschieden und bin echt froh drüber!

Meins wiegt in L allerdings 15kg, aber am Bike ist bis auf Gabel,Dämpfer und Bremsen nichts mehr original.  Hab leider kein aktuelles Foto..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (15. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meins wiegt in L allerdings 15kg, ...



mensch hast du mich erschreckt mkernbach. bin fast vom stuhl gefallen 

schon über das neue freerideparadies in piemonte (bei turin) gelesen ?
möchte das rad im frühjahr dort einsetzen *freU*


----------



## mkernbach (15. September 2009)

Nee, aber kannst ja mal passende Links dazu posten. 

Naja, 15kg finde ich noch ok:

Gabel/Dämpfer Fox 36 Talas RC2 / Fox Float RP23 
Bremsen: Formula R1 180/180
Bereifung: Maxxis Highroller 2,5" 2ply (1,250 kg pro Mantel !)
VR/HR Nabe: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic 521EN
Lenker: Race Face Atlas + Hope Vorbau
Griffe: Syntace + Hope Grip Doctors
Kurbel: Saint 
Schaltwerk: Saint
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III
Kefü: Shaman Racing Commander Carbon


----------



## Nowide (15. September 2009)

hi Leute,
zesty 514, wenige km gefahren,
beim letzten Radausbau ist aufgefallen, dass der hintere Zahnkranz trotz festem anziehen ein Spiel hat, ist das normal so,
werkstatt meint, das macht nix.
was meint ihr
Grüße n.


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2009)

meinst du die Halterung für die Schnellspannerachse oder den Zahnkranz an sich ? In welche Richtung hat er Spiel?


----------



## Nowide (15. September 2009)

ja wenn ich den Zahnkranz mit den 5 Fingern am großen zahnrad anfasse und gegen die achsrichtung hin und her bewege spürt man ein wenig Spiel


----------



## MiLi (15. September 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> ja wenn ich den Zahnkranz mit den 5 Fingern am großen zahnrad anfasse und gegen die achsrichtung hin und her bewege spürt man ein wenig Spiel



ich glaube das luft kommt von Shimano nabe. nich direkt von nabe aber von diese teil wo zahnkranz drauf kommt. das ist fur Shimano normal.


----------



## t. eschknecht (16. September 2009)

Testbike Zesty 514, Modell 2008 in Größe L zu verkaufen. Neupreis war 2500.- EUR, jetzt für VB 1400.- EUR.

Ausstattungsliste bitte per E-Mail oder PM anfordern.

Das Bike kann gefahren und besichtigt werden in 79780 Stühlingen > www.npur.de

Gruß
t. eschknecht


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2009)

dafür gibts doch ne signatur


----------



## Nowide (16. September 2009)

so ein schönes bike willst Du verhöckern...   
nadann viel Erfolg.


Danke Jenseits & Mili,    dann werd ichs mal als normal hinnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2009)

da nicht für


----------



## L0cke (16. September 2009)

ich steh grad aufm schlauch, das froggy hat beim dämpfer ne einbaulänge von 240mm oder?


----------



## clausi87 (16. September 2009)

so...heut auch ein spicy 316 bestellt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. September 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so...heut auch ein spicy 316 bestellt.



Gratuliere, die Lackierung vom 316 Mod. 2010 sieht mal Hammergeil aus
Viel Spaß damit.

Sushi


----------



## Janne4ever (16. September 2009)

@ Locke : Ja. das Froggy hat ein 240er Dämpfer


----------



## hopfer (16. September 2009)

@ Locke
magst einen DHX Air Haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (16. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Demnächst werde ich mir mit einem Froggy 918 Rahmenkit einen neuen Untersatz bauen.
Mein Plan ist, den Rahmen mit ner Totem SA oder Coil auszustatten.
Fahre gelegentlich in Bikeparks, droppe und springe ganz gerne. Wiege knapp unter 70 kg.
Nun meine eigentliche Frage:  Der Rahmen wird mit einem Fox DHX Air geliefert. Gut dazu passen, würde die lutfferdernde Totem. 
Fast lieber wäre mit aber der RC4 Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder und die Totem Coil dazu.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen bzgl. Coil contra Luft ?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. September 2009)

Egal was du für einen Dämpfer nimmst: Nimm die Coil. Vor allem wenn du viel springst. Die SA rauscht m.M. nach viel zu schnell durch den Federweg.
Und noch etwas für den Sparfuchs: Schau dir mal die Totem Coil IS an. Ist bis auf das Motion Control identisch zur Coil. Hat als Druckstufendämpfung nur eine Low Speed Druckstufe. Die funktioniert dafür aber im Gegensatz zut MC Einheit scheinbar durchgehend.
Gibts in D normal nur im Aftermarket. Schau mal bei Chainreation-Cycles.
Die 2009 sind momentan sehr günstig


----------



## Asha'man (17. September 2009)

Totem auf jeden Fall Coil! Schliesse mich meinem Vorschreiber an. 

Dämpfer habe ich keinen Vergleich. Würde meinen DHX Air 4.0 aber auch jederzeit gegen einen Coil tauschen. Auch wenn letzterer deutlich schwerer ist. Wenn also ein 2010er Froggy 518 Besitzer lieber einen leichten Luftdämpfer möchte...ich tausche.


----------



## Großmütterchen (17. September 2009)

hallöchen,

ich habe mich gewaltig in das zesty 714 verguckt...nur frage ich mich was nun wirklcih für eine gabel verbaut ist?! laut homepage "Fox 32FRL FIT 140mm 15mm". ich nehme mal stark an, dass damit eine fox float gemeint ist...allerdings gibt es die fox float rl (laut fox-homepage) nicht in der fit-version, sondern "nur" die rlc. 

also wie nun, welche gabel steckt wirklich drin?

und eine sache krämt mich noch. die float ist ja nicht absenkbar (wie die talas). allerdings finde ich die möglichkeit des absenkens schon äußerst praktisch (mal abgesehen davon, dass das travel adjustment der talas bisher extrem bescheiden zu bedienen war). kann hier also jemand mit erfahrung glänzen und etwas zu dieser "problematik" erzählen??

danke schonmal.


----------



## mkernbach (17. September 2009)

Ich fahre ein Spicy 916 mit der 36er Talas (160mm v).

Die Gabel habe ich bisher 1x abgesenkt, aber nur zur Testzwecken. Im Gelände brauch ich es einfach nicht. Ich denke höchstens bei längeren Anstiegen bei einem Alpencross würde sich das Absenken lohnen, aber für kleinere Anstiege (<300hm) lohnts einfach nichts..

Mit meinem alten Zesty 314 '08 (mittlerweile verkauft) habe ich die Talas auch nicht vermisst.. 

Kauf dir das Zesty und fahr es. Wenn du dann immernoch ne Talas brauchst, verkaufste die eingebaute Gabel einfach und holst dir eine gebrauchte Talas..


----------



## RS-68 (17. September 2009)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> 
> laut homepage "Fox 32FRL FIT 140mm 15mm". ich nehme mal stark an, dass damit eine fox float gemeint ist...allerdings gibt es die fox float rl (laut fox-homepage) nicht in der fit-version, sondern "nur" die rlc.
> 
> also wie nun, welche gabel steckt wirklich drin?



Laut FOX sind 2010 alle 32er mit der Fit-kartusche ausgestattet. Schau dir mal das IBC Video von der Eurobike an. Dort wird es erläutert. Die HP ist sehr wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf dem 2010er Stand.


----------



## RS-68 (17. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Gratuliere, die Lackierung vom 316 Mod. 2010 sieht mal Hammergeil aus
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Sushi



Genau! Und weils so schön ist nochmal ein Bild davon


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. September 2009)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> allerdings finde ich die möglichkeit des absenkens schon äußerst praktisch (mal abgesehen davon, dass das travel adjustment der talas bisher extrem bescheiden zu bedienen war). kann hier also jemand mit erfahrung glänzen und etwas zu dieser "problematik" erzählen??
> 
> danke schonmal.



Also von der Geometrie her brauchst die Absenkung beim Zesty nicht.
Bei dem Radstand bäumt es sich nicht so schnell auf...
Ich schliesse den lockout-Hebel halb, dann pumpt die Float nicht so schlimm - das reicht zum flotten Bergauf!


----------



## vitaminc (17. September 2009)

Ich finde je nach Steigung bedarf es ordentlich an Vorlage, damit das Zesty nicht springt. Den Lockout mache ich auch zur Hälfte zu oder ganz zu, wenn es steil nen Trail hochgeht. Die richtige Fahrtechnik habe ich noch nicht gefunden, so muss ich nach wie vor aufpassen, dass mir nicht manchmal das Vorderrad hochgeht. Evtl. liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich keine Klickpedale fahre, hm..

Was könnte man mit dem Zesty noch verbessern?


----------



## Nowide (17. September 2009)

ja es steigt schon extrem leicht auf,
ich frage mich warum ich noch nicht auf einem rad den berg hochfahren kann..            




vitaminc schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Was könnte man mit dem Zesty noch verbessern?




den Kilometerstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (17. September 2009)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> @ Locke : Ja. das Froggy hat ein 240er Dämpfer



ok danke, hatte ich es doch richtig im kopf 



hopfer schrieb:


> @ Locke
> magst einen DHX Air Haben?



ne danke  , ich bin mit dem van wirklich zufrieden, überrascht mich muss ich sagen, bin mal nen van in nem alutech und nem trek gefahren, hat mir da mal gar nicht gefallen, obwohl feder und alles gestimmt hat, der van im froggy dagegen war wie ausgewechselt, kommt evtl durch die länge...


Zur totem, mitfahrer hat die air in seinem bike, bin sie mal einige minuten sozusagen im "flachland"  gefahren und ich muss sagen sie hat trotz, das sie für ca 15kg mehr fahrergewicht abgestimmt war, wesentlich besser angesprochen als die domain in dem froggy was ich fahre.
letztere bereitet mir echt kopfzerbrechen, war shcon die woche in port du soleil so, hinten hats für mich gestimmt (kommt evtl daher das ich noch viel freeride mitm hardtail fahre) aber vorne, ne ging mal gar nicht, endprogression hat gestimmt, die feder dürfte kein bischen weicher sein, aber das ansprechverhalten ist unter aller sau, dünneres öl würde auch nichts bringen, da dadurch der rebound zu schnell wird für mich.
Nach einem Tag in Willingen, wo ich bis auf 3 abfahrten nur auf der dh unterwegs war steht für mich der entschluss fest ich brauch ne bessere gabel, besonders in der sektion zwischen drop und roadgab in der schneiße wird verdammt deutlich wie schlecht die gabel anspricht,man hat echt das gefühl sie geht auf block .

Nun ist die frage, totem coil, solo air oder evtl ne 66 rc3 ?, ich will vor allem auf bremswellen wie man sie in les gets (port du soleil) vorfindet ein besseres ansprechferhalten, denn da hat mir die gabel die meisten probleme bereitet.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. September 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Egal was du für einen Dämpfer nimmst: Nimm die Coil. Vor allem wenn du viel springst. Die SA rauscht m.M. nach viel zu schnell durch den Federweg.


 
Hab in meinem Felt ne Lyrik SA, die rauscht auch ganz schön schnell durch den Federweg.
Denke doch, dass ich mit die Totem Coil einbaue.
Wie isses denn nu mit dem Dämpfer, hat noch keiner von Euch beim Froggy den DHX Air gegen den DHX Coil oder RC4 getauscht?


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. September 2009)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich finde je nach Steigung bedarf es ordentlich an Vorlage, damit das Zesty nicht springt.
> Was könnte man mit dem Zesty noch verbessern?



o.k. - Habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich den Vorbau 1 cm länger und die Thomson Stütze ohne setback montiert habe, so komme ich weiter nach vorn in Kletterposition - mir war die ganze Original-Sitzposition ein bischen zuweit "hinten"


----------



## wasp200 (17. September 2009)

hallo!!

frage: weiß man schon, ob man den "neuen-fox-dämpfer" für die "alten" zestys zum nachrüsten bekommt!?


bin auf der suche nach einem neuen dämpfer für mein 314er!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. September 2009)

was für einen suchst du denn?


----------



## wasp200 (17. September 2009)

naja einen für ein 2008er zesty 314er FALLS es da jetzt dann echt dämpfer geben soll die feiner ansprechen!? oder ist das eh nur ein gerücht!??


----------



## wasp200 (17. September 2009)

was für dämpfer würden da sonst passen, die spaß machen!??


----------



## hopfer (17. September 2009)

@Locke
Totem Coil für 400 im Bikemarkt kaufen Dichtungen wegsein und selber tunen.
oder Bos N´dee

wie viel wiegt dein froggy jetzt?
bzw. wie viel soll es werden?


@all
wer will einen DHX Air 5.0 aus meinem Froggy für 250???


----------



## L0cke (17. September 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Locke
> Totem Coil fÃ¼r 400â¬ im Bikemarkt kaufen Dichtungen wegsein und selber tunen.



wieso noch tunen bzw was stimmt bei der gabel noch nicht , dichtungen sind aber kein prob ^^



hopfer schrieb:


> oder Bos NÂ´dee



aua teuer oO



hopfer schrieb:


> wie viel wiegt dein froggy jetzt?
> bzw. wie viel soll es werden?



derzeit wieder ausgangsgewicht von 17,4 kg.
das bike habe ich durch ein projekt, wo ich helfe, zur verfÃ¼gung gestellt bekommen , doch derzeit sind nicht genug bikes da, und daher fahren mit meinem froggy auch mal anfÃ¤nger,und ich daher wieder mit meinem freeridhardtail.
Jedenfalls habe ich keinen bock das mir jemand meine teile kaputtmacht daher habe ich, bis auf griffe und xt kassette und hg 93kette, wieder die originalen teile ans froggy geschraubt.
Wenn ich aber weiÃ ich kann lÃ¤nger froggy fahren und es mosht zwischendurch niemand mit rumm kommen einige teile von  mir wieder dran, merkt man doch schon wenn man alleine an den laufrÃ¤dern 800g weniger hat .

Nun bin ich am Ã¼berlegen mir Ã¼ber das projekt (ist dann gÃ¼nstiger) ein vÃ¶llig eigenes froggy zu hole, doch steh ich vor der frage, nen 318 oder ein frame kit?
Beim 318er ist wenn ich richtig bin der preis nicht wesentlich hÃ¶her als beim framekit und ich komm auch gut mit dem van klar auch kÃ¶nnt ich beim 318er viele teile vekaufen, bzw als ersatz aufheben , denn bis auf rahmen, gabel und dÃ¤mpfer habe ich nach dem finalen tuning des freeridhardtails diesen winter alle teilen fÃ¼r ein weiteres bike zusammen.
Derzeit fehlen noch kurbel, bremse und verschleisset, kefÃ¼ bau ich eh selber da sit auch shcon alles da, ist auch viel leichter, 2fach kefÃ¼ wiegt nur 35g bzw als version mit kÃ¤fig oben ca 50g  und kostet auch nicht so viele wie vergleichbare kefÃ¼s, wobei gibt ja keine wirklich vergleichbaren, zumindest vom gewicht her 

Jedenfalls sollte ich schlussendlich beim voll aufgebauten froggy bei 14,5-15kg rauskommen, je nach gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. September 2009)

ich habe ein etwas Härteres W5 Gabel Öl für die Dämpfung verwendet und die Dichtungen mit speziellen Fett vollgeschmiert (ähnlich Fox) und als gleit Öl Vollsynthetisches Motoröl W5-W40 verwendet Ist einfach bringt aber besseres Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung.

bin jetzt bei 15,5kg mit Dh Schlappen da gingen noch 800gr mit RQ je <900gr

318 oder Frame Kit ist die frage welchen Dämpfer du lieber Hättest DHX Air oder Van R
bist schon mal beide gefahren?

MfG Peter


----------



## L0cke (17. September 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich habe ein etwas Härteres W5 Gabel Öl für die Dämpfung verwendet und die Dichtungen mit speziellen Fett vollgeschmiert (ähnlich Fox) und als gleit Öl Vollsynthetisches Motoröl W5-W40 verwendet Ist einfach bringt aber besseres Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung.



kay, hatte ja mal gehoft das tunen hat in der hohen klasse endlich mal ein ende..., schau ich mal, hab noch ne fox36rc2 aus 2006 an der wand hängen evtl verkauf ich die und hol mir nun doch schon die totem...



hopfer schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei 15,5kg mit Dh Schlappen da gingen noch 800gr mit RQ je <900gr



ich hatte mit den schweren gerechnet ^^, mussten die ingeneure ja leider schwerer machen, da einige fanden es gibt zu viele snackebits, war bissel komisch, in porte gabs nen "battel", ich und ein anderer sind die "prorider" gewesen, er auf muddy mary in 2,5 und ich rubber queen hatten beide keine probs, die beiden nicht so technischen fahrer( ungefähr gleiches körpergewicht), hatten dafür mehr als einen , hier war auch einer auf muddy mary unterwegs und der andere auf ruber queen, da hatte die rubber queen mehr snackbits...



hopfer schrieb:


> 318 oder Frame Kit ist die frage welchen Dämpfer du lieber Hättest DHX Air oder Van R
> bist schon mal beide gefahren?



DHX Air bisher nur aufm Liteville 901 und am Froggy von Shimano in Willingen.
Im 901er hat der Dämper sahne gearbeitet, so wenig hab ich die bremswellen am heck selten auf einem Bike gemerkt, dass froggy war wortwörtlich ne katastrophe, der dämpfer war hart wie sau, total verstellt, an beiden froggys,wir haben versucht das bissel geradezubiegen, aber ohne dämpferpumpe schwer möglich.
fahrwerk war jedenfalls fernab von gut und böse eingestellt, daher erlaube ich mir kein urteil über den dhx air im froggy , aber eines kann ich euch sagen, das sonstige fahrverhalten in willingen hat uns so überzeugt, das wir zwei froggy bestellt haben wie man sehen kann.

Zum Van, also bisher hab ich mir nicht wirklich ernsthaft nen anderen dämpfer am hinterbau gewünscht, komm mit dem van sehr gut zurecht, hab nur das gefühl das er nach drops ab und an bissel zu langsam rauskommt, aber schneller dürft ich den rebound nicht machen, denn dann fängt er an bei highspeed zu sehr zu kicken.


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. September 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> Nun bin ich am überlegen mir über das projekt (ist dann günstiger) ein völlig eigenes froggy zu hole, doch steh ich vor der frage, nen 318 oder ein frame kit?
> Beim 318er ist wenn ich richtig bin der preis nicht wesentlich höher als beim framekit
> Jedenfalls sollte ich schlussendlich beim voll aufgebauten froggy bei 14,5-15kg rauskommen, je nach gabel


 
Genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt.
Bin dann aber zu der Entscheidung gekommen mir lieber den 918 Rahemkit zu holen. Sind immerhin, ausgehend vom Listenpreis, 500,- Euro unterschied.
Wenn du auf c.a. 15 kg kommen willst, kannst du wirklich nur den Rahmen vom 318 verwenden und die restlichen Teile sind nicht sonderlich vertvoll. Somit musste eh das ganze Rundherum neu kaufen.
Ausserdem finde ich das Design von dem Rahmenkit ganz schön sexy !


----------



## MiLi (18. September 2009)

Jetzt habe ich alle Nm fur Froggy Rahmen...


----------



## wasp200 (18. September 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt.
> Bin dann aber zu der Entscheidung gekommen mir lieber den 918 Rahemkit zu holen. Sind immerhin, ausgehend vom Listenpreis, 500,- Euro unterschied.
> Wenn du auf c.a. 15 kg kommen willst, kannst du wirklich nur den Rahmen vom 318 verwenden und die restlichen Teile sind nicht sonderlich vertvoll. Somit musste eh das ganze Rundherum neu kaufen.
> Ausserdem finde ich das Design von dem Rahmenkit ganz schön sexy !


 
wo findet man lapierre rahmenkits!?


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> wo findet man lapierre rahmenkits!?


 
Beim freundlichen Lapierre Händler. Auf der offiziellen Lapierre Seite sind die nicht drauf, aber im Katalog. Kostet mit dem DHX Air 5.0, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz 1899,- Euro.
Bei www.active-bikes.de kannste den z.B. auch bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> wo findet man lapierre rahmenkits!?


 
Beim Händler?
z.B.
Papa Midnight www.radstand-bielefeld.de oder 
anbipa www.anbipa.de 
hier im Forum


----------



## wasp200 (18. September 2009)

ja perfekt danke!

hab im i-net nichts gefunden soweit mal!

hab aber auch nicht mit letzter konsequenz gesucht, da ich schon ein zesty besitze und scheinbar einen freund gleich mitinfiziert hab....


----------



## wasp200 (18. September 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Beim freundlichen Lapierre Händler. Auf der offiziellen Lapierre Seite sind die nicht drauf, aber im Katalog. Kostet mit dem DHX Air 5.0, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz 1899,- Euro.
> Bei www.active-bikes.de kannste den z.B. auch bestellen.


 

täusche ich mich oder gibt es den rahmen nicht auf der hp von lapierre!??

verdammt geiles teil!!


----------



## mkernbach (18. September 2009)

Hat er doch im zweiten Satz geschrieben.


----------



## wasp200 (18. September 2009)

ja sorry man kann auch mal was übersehen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. September 2009)

Xxx


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. September 2009)

Das is echt n feines Stück Ar5ch...Freu mich schon auf die ersten im shop.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2009)

Die Froggy Rahmen kommen übrigend OHNE den im Bild gezeigten Steuersatz.


----------



## Osama bin biken (19. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade am Überlegen mein Scott Ransom zu verkaufen, um auf ein Lapierre umzusteigen. In Betracht kommen ein Spicy oder ein Froggy, wobei ich bei letzerem ev. nur den Rahmen aufbauen würde. 
Ich bin ein wenig unschlüssig, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen soll. Fakt ist, ich fahre/ trage so ziemlich alles hoch und fahre eigentlich auch alles wieder runter, wobei ich einen Bogen um größere Drops mache. Spricht ja alles eigentlich für das Spicy, aber irgendwie wirkt das bike so filigran und die Geometrie ja eher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kann mir mal jemand ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben, wo er mit den Spicy an die Grenzen
 (bergab) gekommen ist, und wo die Grenzen bei Froggy ( bergauf) liegen???
Vielen Dank


----------



## hopfer (19. September 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade am Überlegen mein Scott Ransom zu verkaufen, um auf ein Lapierre umzusteigen. In Betracht kommen ein Spicy oder ein Froggy, wobei ich bei letzerem ev. nur den Rahmen aufbauen würde.
> Ich bin ein wenig unschlüssig, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen soll. Fakt ist, ich fahre/ trage so ziemlich alles hoch und fahre eigentlich auch alles wieder runter, wobei ich einen Bogen um größere Drops mache. Spricht ja alles eigentlich für das Spicy, aber irgendwie wirkt das bike so filigran und die Geometrie ja eher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kann mir mal jemand ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben, wo er mit den Spicy an die Grenzen
> ...



Hi,

wen ich das so lese mit Bergauf tragen und Co. liege ich dann richtig in der Annahme das du gerne technisch anspruchsvolle trails fährst  mit hr versetzen?
wen ja musst du dir darüber im klaren sein das die Lapierre Räder egal ob Spicy oder Froggy Lange Kettenstreben haben und eher auf hohes Tempo ausgelegt sind als auf langsame und Technische Passaschen.
wer dir dazu viel sagen kann ist petzl hier aus dem Forum er Fährt solche Sachen mit seinem Froggy.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=34863


wen Lapierre dann auf jeden Fall das Froggy da sitzt du mehr im Rad und nicht so gestreckt.
bergauf hat das Froggy nur einen Nachteil Gegenüber dem Spicy: das höhere Gewicht.
ansonsten Pedalieren sich beide äußerst gut bergauf weil wippen so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist.

was hältst du vom Froggy 518 2010 für dich?

MfG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (19. September 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x50znb_danny-hart-trip-new-zealand-team-la_sport

in dem film sieht man ganz gut was mit dem spicy,richtige fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt ,möglich ist.mehr sicherheit bei verkacken landungen und allgemein bergab mehr reserven hat natürlich das froggy.wenn du aber wirklich viel hoch fahrst und große sprünge eh umfährst bist du sicher mit dem spicy besser beraten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2009)

ich fahre mit meinem Froggy alles und das steckt immerhin ne BOS gabel, ein BODS Dämpfer und sschwere parts wie Hope V" vented und solche Späßchen dran. Absolut bikepark tauglich und Touren gehen trotzden noch.


----------



## clausi87 (19. September 2009)

hey kann mir jemand sagen vielviel der laufradsatz im spicy 316 wiegt?und würde sich der umstieg auf hope proII/dt 5.1 lohnen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2009)

Tuts auf jeden Fall! Allein schon der Funktion wegen!


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

hätte ein 2008-er 514-er Zesty Rahmen mit RP 23 Dämpfer in Gr. S 

Bei Interesse PN!


Sorry..


----------



## Osama bin biken (19. September 2009)

Hmmm,

vielen Dank für die Antworten und das Video. Auf den Punkt Kettenstreben bin ich auch schon gekommen. Meine haben 430, die bei den lapierres 438 - ob da der Unterschied so groß ist? Mit dem aktuellen 518 habe ich schon geliebäugelt, allerdings wäre mir da ein Luftdämpfer lieber. Deshalb die Überlegung auf einen Rahmenkit umzusteigen, und das Scott auseinander zu nehmen....
Was mich ein bischen nervös macht sind die Sitzwinkel. Im Moment bin ich bei 73 Grad, die Lapierres haben 71 bzw. 72...


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antworten und das Video. Auf den Punkt Kettenstreben bin ich auch schon gekommen. Meine haben 430, die bei den lapierres 438 - ob da der Unterschied so groß ist? Mit dem aktuellen 518 habe ich schon geliebäugelt, allerdings wäre mir da ein Luftdämpfer lieber. Deshalb die Überlegung auf einen Rahmenkit umzusteigen, und das Scott auseinander zu nehmen....
> Was mich ein bischen nervös macht sind die Sitzwinkel. Im Moment bin ich bei 73 Grad, die Lapierres haben 71 bzw. 72...



Ich bau dir ein 518 auf Luftdämpfer um. Kein Problem.


----------



## hopfer (19. September 2009)

Das Mit den Kettenstreben musst du selber wiesen ob du damit zurecht kommst oder nicht.
der Sitzwinkel ist bergauf kein Problem.

MfG Peter


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. September 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Mit dem aktuellen 518 habe ich schon geliebäugelt, allerdings wäre mir da ein Luftdämpfer lieber. Deshalb die Überlegung auf einen Rahmenkit umzusteigen, und das Scott auseinander zu nehmen....
> Was mich ein bischen nervös macht sind die Sitzwinkel. Im Moment bin ich bei 73 Grad, die Lapierres haben 71 bzw. 72...


 

Bekomme in KW 42 einen 918er Rahmenkit mit DHX 5.0 Air. Hasste lust zu tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Zesty 514 /09 und mir ist gestern beim Reifenwechsel aufgefallen, dass der Steuersatz total schwer zu bewegen war. Mein Zesty hängt an der Wand in der Garage. Nach ca. 2 min Bewegung des Lenkers war der Steuersatz wieder leicht zu bewegen. Wie kommt das und hat jemand schon selber so eine Erfahrung gemacht? Ich bin bis jetzt mit dem Bike ca. 3000km gefahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. September 2009)

Ich werd mir Anfang 2010 nach Ende meiner Ausbildung noch ein Spicy 216 holen (beste Rahmenfarbe) und das etwas umnbauen lassen (komplett SLX, andere Gabel und evtl. Crossmax SX Laufräder). 
Als Gabel schwebt mir eine schwarze Magura Wotan vor, hat da schon jmd. Erfahrungen mit der an einem Spicy? Oder wäre eine andere zu empfehlen (eine Talas ist mir zu teuer  )


----------



## RS-68 (20. September 2009)

Mal 'ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:

Hier gibt's ja einige die den Original Dämpfer am Spicy ausgetauscht haben.
Welche Dämpferlänge /-hub habt ihr eingebaut? Die vom Originaldämpfer ist ja 216mm. Nachrüstdämpfer gibt es ja nicht in dieser Länge (außer BOS)...


----------



## clausi87 (20. September 2009)

@neo
wie wars mit einer rock shock lyrik.dahast du die freie auswahl.von absenkung bis 170mm mit dh dämpfung gibts da glaub ich knapp 10 modelle.oder eine gebrauchte fox.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. September 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> 
> Hier gibt's ja einige die den Original Dämpfer am Spicy ausgetauscht haben.
> Welche Dämpferlänge /-hub habt ihr eingebaut? Die vom Originaldämpfer ist ja 216mm. Nachrüstdämpfer gibt es ja nicht in dieser Länge (außer BOS)...



Ich meine bei Rock Shox gesehen zu haben, dass der Vivid auch in 216mm verfügbar ist. ABer über dessen Qualität kann ich keine Aussage treffen.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Rock-Shox-Vivid-51-Daempfer-2009::12210.html hier das ist das Einbaumaß wie beim Spicy laut der Lapierre HP: 216x63
Ist beim Monarch aber auch so.



clausi87 schrieb:


> @neo
> wie wars mit einer rock shock lyrik.dahast du die freie auswahl.von absenkung bis 170mm mit dh dämpfung gibts da glaub ich knapp 10 modelle.oder eine gebrauchte fox.



Preis-Leistungsmäßig sicher sinnvoll, aber ich lege Wert auf made in germany-Teile und da würde mich die Qualität der Wotan am Spicy eben brennend interessieren. Die ist zwar nur bis 120mm absenkbar, aber Absenkbarkeit ist für mich kein Primärkriterium.
An sich würde mir aber auch eine Kombo Lyrik + Vivid taugen, wenn das Sinn macht. Ich bin da noch nicht so fit in dem Thema


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. September 2009)

@ RS-68: Wo ist dein Problem, es gibt den DHX Air zum Beispiel in 216mm Länge... 
Vor ein paar Seiten, hatte jemand sein schönes 916 mit DHX Air 5 gepostet. Ich hab jetzt einen DHX Air 3 rumliegen, aber der Rest meines Fahrrads ist gerade in der Werkstatt. Werde demnächst mal Bilder posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-68 (20. September 2009)

Aha! Danke, da hatte ich beim suchen wohl Tomaten auf den Augen


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. September 2009)

Von Marzocchi gibts auch welche, die haben glaub ich 215,9mm Einbaulänge


----------



## hopfer (20. September 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich alle Nm fur Froggy Rahmen...



Hab mich ganz vergessen zu bedanken


----------



## MiLi (20. September 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hab mich ganz vergessen zu bedanken



nichts zu bedanken


----------



## Cubereaction (21. September 2009)

hi leute hab am we mal wieder ne kleine tour mitm spicy gemacht. hoffe doch die bilder passen hier rein, zumindest ist ein lapierre drauf^^


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. September 2009)

Sehr schön 
Um die Felgen beneide ich dich echt.


----------



## Cubereaction (21. September 2009)

ham ja au ne stange geld gekostet ;-)


----------



## DevilRider (21. September 2009)

servus,

kann mir schnell jmd. sagen wie ich die untere dämpferaufnahme schraube am spicy löse ? (auf der linken seite eine kleine silberne / rechte seite größere elox., welche zuerst ?)

grüße


----------



## lugggas (21. September 2009)

servus,

hab mal eine Frage an alle Froggy-Fahrer.
Wie schauts denn bei euch mit der Überstandshöhe aus?
Leider sitzen bei mir gewisse Teile leider am Oberrohr auf (43er Rahmen) wenn ich darüber stehe. Habe wohl recht kurze Beine...(Oder was anderes fällt entsprechend groß aus) Wie viel Platz ist denn da bei euch?
Hatte in schwierigen, technischen Passagen, bei denen mal auch mal absteigen muss, leider das ein oder andere Problem damit.

cheers


----------



## hopfer (21. September 2009)

ich liege auch voll auf, bin aber auch recht klein 1,70m
stört mich aber nicht ich steige wen nötig einfach nach hinten ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (21. September 2009)

Hallo,
haben heute mehr als 2 Stunden probiert diese Schraube vom Dämpfer zu lösen, wie DevilRider beschrieben hat, und es ist uns nicht gelungen. Der Inbusschlüssel biegt sich bei der Aktion um 2 cm und die Schraube bewegt sich kein bisschen.
Was machen wir falsch?
Hat Lapierre da irgendeinen Hardcore Kleber drangeschmiert, dass man die Schrauben nich rauskriegt?

Wäre für Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar
Max


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> kann mir schnell jmd. sagen wie ich die untere dämpferaufnahme schraube am spicy löse ? (auf der linken seite eine kleine silberne / rechte seite größere elox., welche zuerst ?)
> 
> grüße



Erst die linke. das ist eine Durchgangsschraube, die in der rechten Eloxschraube ihr Gewinde hat. Du kannst die rechte (grüne) Schraube gar nicht zuerst lösen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. September 2009)

Haben wir auch so probiert, hat nix gebracht. 
Macht Lapierre da von Werk aus Loctite oder so rein? Haben es heute mit einem Föhn versucht, aber der war wahrscheinlich zu kalt...


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2009)

Es befindet sich nur an einigen Eloxalschrauben ein leichter Schraubenkleber, der eigentlich keine Probleme machen sollte.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

*******, hab eben nochmal ein paar Minuten den Föhn drauf gehalten und vorher noch was Isopropyl drauf gegeben. Ließ sich auch minimal drehen und dann ist es gebrochen. Jetzt steckt der Rest vom Gewinde in der rot elox. Mutter drin. Den Rest jetzt versuchen mit nem Linksausdreher raus zu bekommen, ist glaub ich noch  unwahrscheinlicher als vorher.
Mal gucken was mein Lieblinsfahrradladen dazu sagt, die werden sich bestimmt freuen, weil ich das Rad gestern erst aus der Inspektion geholt hab.

Aber was Lapierre da an Schraubensicherung draufschmiert, ist echt nicht mehr feierlich...


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

Wie kann denn sowas passieren???
war der Hinterbau denn gerade, als du den Dämpfer ausgebaut hast? denn der muß ja erst mal raus...


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Der Dämpfer war so wie er immer drin ist. Mein Ziel war es ja ihn raus zu bekommen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

Aber war der Hinterbau denn auch noch gerade, als der Dämpfer raus war?


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Also der Rest von dem Gewinde steckt noch in der Mutter und teilweise auch noch in der Buchse drin. Der Dämpfer ist also immer noch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

?????
Aber die Eloxalteile musst du doch von innen ausschrauben.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Ich glaub wir reden ein bisschen aneinander vorbei^^
Ich wollte nur die lange Zylinderschraube, am hinteren Teil des Dämpfers, rausdrehen, damit ich den neuen Dämpfer einbauen kann. Dabei ist die Schraube, wie gesagt, gebrochen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

Also die dünne silberfarbene Stahlschraube, richtig? M6 übrigens...


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Ich meine diese Schraube, die Hinten am Dämpfer sitzt und links den Kopf hat, sie geht dann durch die Wippe und den Dämpfer und mündet rechts in der rot elox. Mutter.

Die Schraube sieht ungefähr so aus, nur dass der Kopf noch kleine Rillen an der Seite hat. 
M6 ist doch die Gewindeart?! Weil wenn man die Schraube herausdrehen weil, dann braucht man einen 5er Inbus... nur damit wir uns nich falsch verstehen 






Zur Verdeutlichung:
Ich meine die hier im Bild rot makierte Stelle.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

Und DIE haste abgerissen? Respekt...Würd dir ja ne neue geben, aber da mußte wohl zu deinem Dealer.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Also, ich war ja schon im Schraubenladen, die hätten die auch in der Härte, Länge, usw. da, ABER ich kriege den Rest des Gewindes, der noch in der Mutter steckt, nicht raus.
Und dann da ein Loch zu Bohren ist mir echt zu heikel, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ich das dann mit nem Linksrausdreher raus krieg, weil da werd ich, denk ich mal, nicht soviel Kraft aufwenden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

Ich besorg dir ne neue Eloxschraube. wenn du die in grün brauchst, haste Glück. Die hab ich noch. Ne rote muss ich dir besorgen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. September 2009)

Hast du den Dämpfer vorne schon gelöst? Wenn die Schraube so fest da drin sitz, dann kann das eigentlich nur passieren wenn da etwas verkantet, bzw. auf Spannung sitzt.
Wenn du den Dämpfer vorne löst, bekommst du ihn dann aus der Aufnahme heraus? Wenn es da klemmt, dann bau nicht weiter sondern ab zu deinem Händler. 
Ich befürchte, dass da eine der Aufnahmen nicht richtig im Winkel ist und die Schraube verklemmt. Dann wirst du den neuen Dämpfer auch nur mit Gewalt rein bekommen.  Und die Lebenserwartung  dürfte recht begrenzt sein, da die Dinger Querkräfte überhaupt nicht mögen.


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Also, ich war ja schon im Schraubenladen, die hätten die auch in der Härte, Länge, usw. da, ABER ich kriege den Rest des Gewindes, der noch in der Mutter steckt, nicht raus.
> Und dann da ein Loch zu Bohren ist mir echt zu heikel, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ich das dann mit nem Linksrausdreher raus krieg, weil da werd ich, denk ich mal, nicht soviel Kraft aufwenden können.



Hallo maxxmaxx,
ist mir an meinem nagelneuen Froggy beim ersten Dämpferausbau auch passiert. Wollte zuerst verzweifeln, heulen und auf den Boden stampfen. Habe mich dann aber für die Bohrmaschine und einen dünnen Metallbohrer entschieden. Einfach von außen rechts durch die Mutter hindurch ein Loch in das verbliebene (abgebrochene) Schraubenstück bohren. Diese löste sich durch die Bohrbewegung (bohren = rechtsherum, aus Sicht der gebrochenen Schraube ergibt dies eine Linksdrehung, also Lösen der Schraube). Konnte dann in das gebohrte Loch mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher die restlichen Impulse geben - das abgebrochene Stück hat sich gelöst. Die Erleichterung war groß, ein Hefeweizen musste  als Belohnung herhalten.

Bevor jetzt manche gleich einen Konstruktionsfehler vermuten - halt! Ich habe das selbst verbockt. War beim Ausbau zu schnell und zu schlampig und habe versehntlich an der äußeren Mutter gedreht - dies hat die innere Schraube nur fester gezogen und - pling - ab war sie. Totaler Schrauber - noob eben. Wie beim Computer reparieren - Professionals don't read manuals. Ich Idiot. Denn wenn man sich die Sache genauer anschaut - es stehen sogar die Einschraubrichtung (Pfeile) und selbst die Anzugsmomente drauf.
Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß beim anschließenden Weizenbier!


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
oute mich hiermit als neues Community-Mitglied - ein Froggy 318er aus 2009 nenne ich seit 2 Wochen mein. Habe gleich die Kurbel gewechselt (neu: SLX). Das spart gleich ein Pfund (oder für die Jugend: ein halbes Kilo). Im Laden wog das Teil dann samt Pedale 16,9 kg. Außerdem nen DHX Air 5.0 verbaut (Schraubenproblematik siehe oben; Anfängerproblematik). 

Der DHX ist super, spüre kaum einen unterschied in der Progression gegenüber dem Coil. Fahre damit meine Hometrails und ein paar lokale "Hotspots" an, also nix besonderes. Für'n Bikepark montiere ich dann den Coil.

Grüße
Welli


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

@ Welli: Danke für die ausgiebige Erklärung.
Aber hattest du die Dämpferbuchsen denn schon draußen, als du gebohrt hast?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. September 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> Hallo maxxmaxx,
> ist mir an meinem nagelneuen Froggy beim ersten Dämpferausbau auch passiert. Wollte zuerst verzweifeln, heulen und auf den Boden stampfen. Habe mich dann aber für die Bohrmaschine und einen dünnen Metallbohrer entschieden. Einfach von außen rechts durch die Mutter hindurch ein Loch in das verbliebene (abgebrochene) Schraubenstück bohren. Diese löste sich durch die Bohrbewegung (bohren = rechtsherum, aus Sicht der gebrochenen Schraube ergibt dies eine Linksdrehung, also Lösen der Schraube). Konnte dann in das gebohrte Loch mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher die restlichen Impulse geben - das abgebrochene Stück hat sich gelöst. Die Erleichterung war groß, ein Hefeweizen musste  als Belohnung herhalten.
> 
> Bevor jetzt manche gleich einen Konstruktionsfehler vermuten - halt! Ich habe das selbst verbockt. War beim Ausbau zu schnell und zu schlampig und habe versehntlich an der äußeren Mutter gedreht - dies hat die innere Schraube nur fester gezogen und - pling - ab war sie. Totaler Schrauber - noob eben. Wie beim Computer reparieren - Professionals don't read manuals. Ich Idiot. Denn wenn man sich die Sache genauer anschaut - es stehen sogar die Einschraubrichtung (Pfeile) und selbst die Anzugsmomente drauf.
> Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß beim anschließenden Weizenbier!



Ich würde es generell nur so anbohren, dass ich einen Schraubenzieher ansetzen kann, das sollte normalerweise reichen. Aber wenn sie sich beim anbohren gleich mit raus dreht ist das au nicht schlecht.
Aber obacht, ich bin IT-System-Kaufmann und PC-Schrauber, kein Handwerker es könnte also nicht so funktionieren


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Aber obacht, ich bin IT-System-Kaufmann und PC-Schrauber, kein Handwerker es könnte also nicht so funktionieren



Bin auch IT ler (Netzwerk-Admin...). Und trotzdem hats geklappt. Vielleicht aber auch nur wegen der Stoßgebete 'gen Himmel. Die braucht man bei Microsoft und Co auch des öfteren.
Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2009)

Aber war das nicht so, dass das Gewinde immer noch eingeklebt ist? Da kannste mit keinem Totengräber der Welt was anrichten. Viel zu wenig Material zum ansetzen. Ich bin da mehr als skeptisch, aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. Wegschmeissen kannste das Ding immer noch.


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

Komme gerade zurück von ner lockerern Feierabendrunde mit dem Froggy. Habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht.
Das abgerissene Teil war bei mir noch ca. 1,5 cm lang und steckte somit noch komplett in der Mutter. Ich mußte ca. 1 cm tief bohren, bis es sich mit dem Schraubendreher lösen ließ. Also Bohrmaschine gerade halten!


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

@Welli: D.h. dass du auch noch die Dämpferbuchsen und den Dämpfer drin hattest , als du gebohrt hast?

@Papa: Deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, dass es mit nem Totengräber (Linksdreher) geht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

@maxxmaxx:
habe den Dämpfer an der oberen Aufnahme gelöst vor dem Bohren (Schraube komplett herausgedreht). Buchsen dringelassen.
Ein Tip noch: Habe aus einem Feinmechanikerwerkzeugsatz (schreckliches Wort) einen MAgneten genommen, um die Bohrspäne ab und an herauszuholen. Das Bike habe ich zum Bohren auf den Boden gelegt. Das ganze hat so ca. 10 min gedauert.


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> oute mich hiermit als neues Community-Mitglied - ein Froggy 318er aus 2009 nenne ich seit 2 Wochen mein. Habe gleich die Kurbel gewechselt (neu: SLX). Das spart gleich ein Pfund (oder für die Jugend: ein halbes Kilo). Im Laden wog das Teil dann samt Pedale 16,9 kg. Außerdem nen DHX Air 5.0 verbaut (Schraubenproblematik siehe oben; Anfängerproblematik).
> 
> Der DHX ist super, spüre kaum einen unterschied in der Progression gegenüber dem Coil. Fahre damit meine Hometrails und ein paar lokale "Hotspots" an, also nix besonderes. Für'n Bikepark montiere ich dann den Coil.
> ...



Ich nochmal - habe noch was vergessen: Habe mich bewusst fürs 319er entschieden, da ich an der Front 180mm wollte. Die Domain ist zwar nicht der Brüller, funktioniert aber recht zuverlässig und gleichmässig. Für ca. 50 Laschos Aufpreis gibts ne super funktionierende Druckstufe. Einfach einschrauben, dauert nicht mal ne Minute. Und schon hat man eine Möglichkeit, bei längeren Bergaufpassagen die Gebal in windeseile mit einem Dreh sehr hart zu machen - praktisch ein Lockout. Auch für höhere Drops oder härtere Strecken sicher ein Vorteil.
Die 36er VAN des 518er Modells kenne ich gut, finde Sie für AllMountain und Enduro super, fürn Bikepark jedoch überfordert.
Und noch eine Modifikation: Lack abkleben (steht noch an, Folie ist gekauft).

Letztlich habe ich somit für mich ein "618"er gebastelt.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

@ Welli: Ich muss dich nochmal nerven 
Ich weiß nicht wie die Buchsen hinten aufgebaut sind, aber vorne ist es ja so, dass sie in den Dämpfer hineingehen (siehe Bild). Wenn es hinten auch so ist, dann würde ich sie nicht rausbekommen, weil ja noch ein Teil des Gewindes in einer Buchse steckt.


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

Die hinteren Buchsen sind nach dem selben Prinzip im Dämpfer angebracht. Somit muß vorne lösen ausreichen. Dann dürfte auch die Spannung weg sein, sollte der Dämpfer leicht verdreht eingebaut sein.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Aber mein Problem ist, dass noch _ein Teil des Gewindes in die Buchse reinreicht_, weshalb ich sie nicht herausnehmen kann.
Ich kann morgen vllt. einmal probieren die vordere Schraube zu lösen, jedoch halte ich die Erfolgschancen für gering.


----------



## Welli (22. September 2009)

das war bei mir auch so. deshalb habe ich die schraube angebohrt und vollends herausgedreht (von der rechten Fahhradseite her, also durch die farbig eloxierte Mutter hindurch). Als die Schraube dann vom Muttergewinde gelöst war, fiel sie beim herumdrehen des Rades raus, liegt ja dann lose in den Buchsen. Dann geht der Dämpfer raus.
Also Rad auf den Boden legen mit der LINKEN Seite nach unten. Und die Schrube an deren Ende anbohren, nicht am abgebrochenen Stück.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! 

Du hast also gebohrt und NACH dem Bohren den Dämpfer rausgenommen...

Hab gerade nochmal gelesen was du geschrieben hattest... mein Fehler


----------



## schnitti (22. September 2009)

Auch wenn das nicht gerade hilfreich ist, aber eine M6-Stahlschraube abzureissen ist schon heftig.

Ich habe mir die Situation gerade mal bei meinem Froggy angeschaut. Das Anbohren von der rechten Seite wird wohl funktionieren. Du brauchst nur einen recht dünnen Bohrer (2-3mm). Sollte das Problem darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass die Schraube mit hochfester Schraubensicherung "eingeklebt" ist, dann würde es helfen den Schraubenrest zu erhitzen (>250 °C). Da die Schraube schlecht zu erreichen ist, könntest Du nach dem anbohren z.B. den Bohrer hineinstecken und diesen dann mit einem Feuerzeug erhitzen. So würde die Hitze auf den Schraubenrest übertragen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. September 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nicht gerade hilfreich ist, aber eine M6-Stahlschraube abzureissen ist schon heftig.


Ja, ich hab mich auch erschrocken...

Werde morgen mal im Bikeshop anrufen, mal schaun was die dazu sagen. Werd euch aufm Laufenden halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (22. September 2009)

Bin wieder zurück von meinem Korsika Trip mit meinem Froggy.....



hatten sehr viel Spass zusammen auf den HammerTrails im Süden von Korsika.
Ich habe mir nur einen Platten gefahren, aber bei dem Panorama macht sogar der Schlauchwechsel Spass


----------



## bs99 (23. September 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> oute mich hiermit als neues Community-Mitglied - ein Froggy 318er aus 2009 nenne ich seit 2 Wochen mein. Habe gleich die Kurbel gewechselt (neu: SLX). Das spart gleich ein Pfund (oder für die Jugend: ein halbes Kilo). Im Laden wog das Teil dann samt Pedale 16,9 kg. Außerdem nen DHX Air 5.0 verbaut (Schraubenproblematik siehe oben; Anfängerproblematik).
> 
> Der DHX ist super, spüre kaum einen unterschied in der Progression gegenüber dem Coil. Fahre damit meine Hometrails und ein paar lokale "Hotspots" an, also nix besonderes. Für'n Bikepark montiere ich dann den Coil.
> ...



Hallo Welli,

in welcher Rahmengrösse hast du das Froggy?
Und wie schwer ist es nun mit DHX Air und SLX?
Danke!


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (23. September 2009)

n´abend zusammen!

ne kurze frage: gibts das neue spicy 316 (modell 2010) auch als rahmenkit?


----------



## clausi87 (23. September 2009)

nein


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2009)

@svennson: Tolles Foto. 
Kannst Du mal ein paar Worte zur BOS und zur Hammerschmitt im Froggy abgeben?
Ich hab die Totem Solo Air und finde die nicht so prickelnd. Mit Herbst und Winter setzt halt wieder die Umbauplanung ein.


----------



## TheMicha (23. September 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Enduro-Ablöse für mein Cube Stereo.
Als Konkurrenten des noch zur Wahl stehenden Specialized Enduro Expert 2010 sind momentan nur noch das Spicy 316 und 516 über geblieben.
Wenn der Preis des Speci nicht erreicht wird fände ich das auch ganz nett. 

Frage...
Der Dämpfer des 316 hat keine Pro-Pedal-Funktion oder bin ich blind? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem verbauten Laufradsatz?
(Die Gabel am 316 würde gegen eine Lyrik 2-Step 2010 oder eine gebrauchte Talas getauscht werden)

Gibt es schon einen offiziellen Preis zum 516? Ich konnte bis jetzt nur Preise für das 316 finden?

Aber viel wichtiger... Kann man die 2010er Modelle schon irgendwo probefahren?

Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (23. September 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Aber viel wichtiger... Kann man die 2010er Modelle schon irgendwo probefahren?



Hi TheMicha,

soweit ich weiß hat Papa Midnight (Bielefeld) hier im Forum schon einige 2010 Modelle auf Lager, musst eventuell Ihn mal direkt anschreiben, oder wie weit wohnst du von Bielefeld entfernt??


----------



## TheMicha (23. September 2009)

So Pi mal Daumen 4,5 Stunden. Um die Ecke ist leider was anderes...


----------



## svensonn (23. September 2009)

@Freizeit-biker

zu der *BOS N´dee* kann ich nur sagen SAHNE das Ansprechverhalten, man darf nur nicht die zum Gewicht passende Feder fahren, sondern die eine drunter, dann geht das richtig schön ab, absolute lineare Kennlinie, normal für eine Stahlfeder, aber durch das super spontane ansprechen das feinste bis jetzt....
nur bei schlechten Landungen aus hoher Höhe ein Durchschlagen ....das einstellen nur mit Werkzeug ist zwar auf Tour blöd, aber wer macht schon Setup auf Tour??? einmal Setup und fertig! Das geilste ist das Luft ablassen nach harter Beanspruchung, pffffft simpelste MotocrossTechnik die perfekt funktioniert!!!

Die *Hammerschmidt *finde ich auch perfekt um auch noch Touren fahren zu können ohne Kettenführung und dann einfach in den Bikepark abbiegen und los geht es, immer schöne Kettenspannung, wenig Kettenkolision mit der Kettenstrebe, superschnelle Gangwechsel, weniger Wippen beim Treten, da der Hinterbau des Froggys auf das kleine Ritzel neutralisiert ist, und das rätschen beim Rückwärtstreten macht den Vordermann, dem man bei Highspeed auf dem Trail im Nacken sitzt, einfach kirre, und die Bahn ist frei..... fahre das 24 Ritzel, was dann 24 - 39 entspricht, super jeden Berg hoch und dann im Overdrive mit 39 perfekt für Highspeed und auch Druck in der Ebene, man kann alle 2x9 Gänge fahren, nur wegen dem hohen Drehmoment auf der Kette hält diese nicht allzulange, ca. 800 - 1000 km, aber egal. Schalt die Hammerschmidt mit meinen XT- Shiftern, weil ich kein SRAM- Schaltwerk fahren will.

Fazit: *BOS N´dee* und *Hammerschmidt *perfekte Ergänzung am Froggy


----------



## svensonn (23. September 2009)

Bei *Mister Bike* in *Pforzheim *stehen auch schon fast alle (noch keine 7er und 9er Modelle) Spicys und Zestys zum Probefahren und kaufen bereit!


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. September 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> So Pi mal Daumen 4,5 Stunden. Um die Ecke ist leider was anderes...



Das 316 hat auch ein PP im Dämpfer. Das haben die Dinger von Frau FOX alle. Was für ein bike suchste denn genau?


----------



## TheMicha (24. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was für ein bike suchste denn genau?


Eines zum Spaß haben!  Genutzt wird es hauptsächlich für Trailtouren, die Hausrunde und Tagestouren im Fichtelgebirge. Dabei darf es auch gerne mal technisch und steil werden. Kleinere Drops, paar Sprünge, Stufen und ab zu mal die Downhillstrecke sollte es aber schon aushalten.

Bergauf habe ich Zeit - will mich aber nicht quälen. Bergab soll es einfach Spaß machen und auch mal gröbere Sachen wegstecken.

Schade das es kein schwarzes 516 gibt...


----------



## bart3 (24. September 2009)

da sich hier viele wirklich gut mit Lapierre auszukennen scheinen möchte ich mal in die Runde fragen ab wann das X-Control 710 verlässlich lieferbar sein wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. September 2009)

Da biste mit nem Spicy schon mal sehr gut bedient. Ich fahre zwar auch mit meinem Froggy noch Touren, aber du hörst dich so an, als hättest du es gerne noch ein bischen leichter...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. September 2009)

bart3 schrieb:


> da sich hier viele wirklich gut mit Lapierre auszukennen scheinen möchte ich mal in die Runde fragen ab wann das X-Control 710 verlässlich lieferbar sein wird?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Kalenderwoche 50.
In Rahmengröße 41 nur noch drei verfügbar.


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. September 2009)

Also ich war heute im Fahrradladen, nach einiger Zeit und viel ausprobieren, ist der Rest der Schraube dann mit Bohrmaschine und Linksausdreher rausgeholt worden. Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Tipps. 

I  MTB- Store


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. September 2009)

Schwein gehabt!


----------



## Chris_85 (24. September 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> Bei *Mister Bike* in *Pforzheim *stehen auch schon fast alle (noch keine 7er und 9er Modelle) Spicys und Zestys zum Probefahren und kaufen bereit!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen :-D 
Ich hab schon zugeschlagen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6329590&postcount=4566


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. September 2009)

So, jetzt ist endlich ne Schraube drinne, aber leider hatte der Schraubenhandel die Schraube nur unverchromt da, besteht jetzt natürlich die Gefahr, dass die rosten. Die Schraube soll aber nur für ein paar Tage drin bleiben, dann kommt da wieder eine von Lapierre rein.
Was mich noch ein bisschen irritiert, ist dass es beim (absichtlichen) Wippen nicht knack, wenn ich aber feste in die Pedale trete ein lautes Knacken zu hören ist. Ist das Knacken auf den Dämpfer zurückzuführen oder kann es auch vom Tretlager kommen?

Gruß max


----------



## clausi87 (25. September 2009)

sitzt du beim reintretten? bei mir ist es dann immer der sattel.


----------



## mkernbach (26. September 2009)

Geheimtipp: Sattelstütze inkl. Schnelspanner von Sand / Dreck befreien!

Das ists meist bei mir. :]


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2009)

Gibts denn schon was Neues zum eigenen Lapierre Unterforum? - ich finde das mit dem Thread hier ist ne relativ unübersichtliche Sache.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. September 2009)

Hab da mal ein paar links zum master geschickt, nachdem er mich angemailt hat. Seitdem ist Pause.


----------



## Welli (26. September 2009)

Wir wollen einen seperaten Bereich für Lapierre in den Hersteller-Foren, damit wir unsere vielen Threads nach Modell und Thema gliedern können. Das war mein Anliegen Anfang Juli per Mail an [email protected].

Hier die Antwort von Thomas Paatz im Original:
"danke für den hinweis, wir werden mal überlegen...
Viele Grüße
Thomas"


Das Überlegen dauert scheinbar sehr lange, passiert ist bekanntlich nichts. Vielleicht könnten wir die Überlegungen etwas beschleunigen, wenn wir uns per Mail in ansprechender Anzahl nochmals bemerkbar machen.

Grüße,
schwinge mich gleich auf mein Froggy
Welli


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. September 2009)

Ja, fände ich auch sehr gut. Hab ein bisschen das Gefühl das Lapierre außenvor gelassen wird, z.B. auch bei den Eurobike Videos. 
Eigtl. Schade.


Hier jetzt mal ein Bild von meinem Spicy 316, hab heute ODI Griffe dran gemacht, weil ich dachte, dass man die rot elox. Lapierre Lock-on´s verwenden könnte. Die Lock-on´s müsste man allerdings noch was bearbeiten (feilen) damit sie passen.








Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (26. September 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> Wir wollen einen seperaten Bereich für Lapierre in den Hersteller-Foren, damit wir unsere vielen Threads nach Modell und Thema gliedern können. Das war mein Anliegen Anfang Juli per Mail an [email protected].
> 
> Hier die Antwort von Thomas Paatz im Original:
> "danke für den hinweis, wir werden mal überlegen...
> ...





was gibts da noch zu überlegen...
ist ziemlich schwach oder ?

Grüße n.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ja, fände ich auch sehr gut. *Hab ein bisschen das Gefühl das Lapierre außenvor gelassen wird, z.B. auch bei den Eurobike Videos. *
> Eigtl. Schade.



Sehe ich auch so! Offensichtlich werden da andere Hersteller bevorzugt.


----------



## VoikaZ (26. September 2009)

Hi, 

ich würd eben falls ein eigenes Unterforum begrüßen. Ist zwar immer nett hier, aber mit nem eigenen Bereich könnte man alles übersichtlicher machen 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. September 2009)

Wie gesagt: Ich bin dabei. Aber mehr als anschreiben kann man da ja nicht machen. Daumenschrauben sind ja inzwischen verboten.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Offensichtlich werden da andere Hersteller bevorzugt.



Das liegt doch aber net hier am Forum, sondern am Desinteresse von Lapierre.
Oder hat sich im Herstellerforum da was geändert?

G.


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. September 2009)

Glaubst du Lapierre weiß von der Möglichkeit, hier auf der Seite ein eigenes Herstellerforum zu betreiben?!?
 Wohl eher nicht. Die haben noch nichtmal eine deutsche Homepage und soweit ich weiß, ist der Sinn von den Herstellerforen, dass dadurch Leute aus Deutschland Antworten auf ihre Fragen, etc. bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> .....
> ......Die haben noch nichtmal eine deutsche Homepage .....



Ähhhhmmmm....ja drum sage ich ja Desinteresse. Aber da kann doch das Forum nichts dafür!

G.


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. September 2009)

Eine Homepage ist immer mit mehr Kosten verbunden ist, aber so ein Forum kostet die nix, außer dass ab und zu mal Jemand vorbei schaut und Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. September 2009)

Ich hab mal eben einen Fred erstellt, indem wir das Thema, ab jetzt, am besten fortführen.
Außerdem hab ich eine Umfrage erstellt, damit man sich einen besseren Überblick verschaffen kann.

Hier gehts lang


----------



## mkernbach (26. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Glaubst du Lapierre weiß von der Möglichkeit, hier auf der Seite ein eigenes Herstellerforum zu betreiben?!?
> Wohl eher nicht. Die haben noch nichtmal eine deutsche Homepage und soweit ich weiß, ist der Sinn von den Herstellerforen, dass dadurch Leute aus Deutschland Antworten auf ihre Fragen, etc. bekommen.




Die haben eine deutsche Homepage.

http://www.lapierre-bikes.de/lapierre/

Und einen Eurobike Bericht gab es nur nicht, weil der Lapierre Kontakt sich auf Rückfragen von IBC nicht mehr "gemeldet" hatte. Hatte extra bei den Leuten nachgehakt...


----------



## mkernbach (26. September 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Eine Homepage ist immer mit mehr Kosten verbunden ist, aber so ein Forum kostet die nix, außer dass ab und zu mal Jemand vorbei schaut und Fragen beantwortet.



Die meisten Fragen können und werden doch durch die Community beantwortet. Direkte / offene Fragen können u.a. auch die hier vertretenen Händler an Lapierre weiterreichen. Mir fallen gerade zwei ein: Papa Midnight und svensson. An dieser Stelle nochmals: vielen Dank für eure Arbeit!

Außerdem.. kann man ja sonst noch seinen local dealer anquatschen..


----------



## joach1m (26. September 2009)

Hallo, 

könnten mir vielleicht ein paar Zesty Fahrer sagen, mit welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge sie welche Rahmengröße fahren ?

Danke im Vorraus,

Joachim


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das liegt doch aber net hier am Forum, sondern am Desinteresse von Lapierre.
> Oder hat sich im Herstellerforum da was geändert?
> 
> G.



Ob Lapierre Interesse hätte, darüber können wir nur spekulieren. Fakt ist jedoch, dass auch andere Marken im Herstellerforum eine Rubrik ohne Betreuung bekommen haben. Liteville z.B. hat genau wie dieser endlose LP Thread angefangen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. September 2009)

Lapierre haben in Deutschland nur zwei Mitarbeiter. Und so, wie die beiden am malochen sind, werden die wohl kaum Zeit für nen Thread haben.


----------



## tob07 (26. September 2009)

joach1m schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnten mir vielleicht ein paar Zesty Fahrer sagen, mit welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge sie welche Rahmengröße fahren ?



Hi, 

ich bin 185cm groß und hab ne schrittlänge von 89cm, und das Zesty in L passt für mich perfekt!!
Wie groß bist du und welche schrittlänge hast du denn??

beste Grüße!!


----------



## Asha'man (26. September 2009)

183cm. 88 SL, Zesty in L passt. 

Werde evtl. mal auf gerade Sattelstütze wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trurl2000 (27. September 2009)

181 cm 86 SL auch Zesty in Größe L allerdings schon bissl grenzwertig.
M hatte für mich zu großen Überhang.

Grüße


----------



## dragon-777 (27. September 2009)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> 181 cm 86 SL auch Zesty in Größe L allerdings schon bissl grenzwertig.
> M hatte für mich zu großen Überhang.
> 
> Grüße



Was meinst Du mit "Überhang"?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. September 2009)

Mit ner geraden Stütze sollte das eigentlich bestens passen. Aber es kommt immer noch auf die komplette Körpergeometrie an.


----------



## Richi2511 (27. September 2009)

Bin *184cm* und habe eine Schrittlänge von *89cm*
Fahre das Zesty in *L* und es passt perfekt!


----------



## joach1m (27. September 2009)

Holla, 

schonmal danke für die Antworten. Ich bin an einem gebrauchten Zesty Größe L dran, daher die Frage. 
Bin selbst etwa 181 cm mit ca 87 cm Schrittlänge.

Grüße


----------



## Trurl2000 (28. September 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Überhang"?



Mit dem Überhang meine ich den Höhenunterschied des Sattels im Vergleich 
zum Lenker.Die Sattelstütze müsste dann gegen eine längere ausgetauscht werden was in sich kein Problem darstellt aber ich lege eher Wert auf eine mehr gerade als gestreckte Position.
Bin halt nicht mehr der jüngste  .
So passt das aber perfekt.
Wer aber sehr verspielt fährt ist glaube ich bei meiner Größe und SL besser mit Größe M bedient.



Grüße


----------



## Ultroon (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf de Suche nach der EierlegendeWollmilchSau, soll heissen, ich suche ein Bike mit dem ich hauptsächlich Tour und Single Trails, aber auch mal eine etwas heftigere Abfahrt hinlegen kann. Ich bin bei meiner Suche nun auf mehrere Bikes gestossen. Unteranderem würde mit das Spicy 516 gefallen. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal euere Meinungen zu dem Bike hören, wie es mit der Zuverlässigkeit bestellt ist und usw.


----------



## pecht (28. September 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin auf de Suche nach der EierlegendeWollmilchSau, soll heissen, ich suche ein Bike mit dem ich hauptsächlich Tour und Single Trails, aber auch mal eine etwas heftigere Abfahrt hinlegen kann. Ich bin bei meiner Suche nun auf mehrere Bikes gestossen. Unteranderem würde mit das Spicy 516 gefallen. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal euere Meinungen zu dem Bike hören, wie es mit der Zuverlässigkeit bestellt ist und usw.



denke... nee ich sach ma nix...


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. September 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin auf de Suche nach der EierlegendeWollmilchSau, soll heissen, ich suche ein Bike mit dem ich hauptsächlich Tour und Single Trails, aber auch mal eine etwas heftigere Abfahrt hinlegen kann. Ich bin bei meiner Suche nun auf mehrere Bikes gestossen. Unteranderem würde mit das Spicy 516 gefallen. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal euere Meinungen zu dem Bike hören, wie es mit der Zuverlässigkeit bestellt ist und usw.


 
Denke, mit dem Spicy haste eine gut Auswahl getroffen. Ist nicht zu schwer, lässt sich also ganz gut Touren mit fahren und das Fahrwerk steckt auch heftige Abfahrten weg. 
Hab sogar in den Vogesen schon Spicys im Bikepark gesehen. Vielleicht nicht das optimale Einsatzgebiet ,haben aber abends die Räder an einem Stück eigeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushman75 (28. September 2009)

Froggy-Frage: Was muss ich beim Kauf einer Variosattelstütze beachten (CB bzw. Kind Shock)?. Durchmesser 31,6 ist ja fix. Wie sieht es aber bei der Einbaulänge aus? Auf Touren und im Uphill fahre ich die Werks-Syncros immer am MAX. Dowhill sollte sich das Teil nahezu komplett versenken lassen. Noch etwas: Gibt es an den Stützen eine Alternative zu rot eloxierten Parts (Hebel/Mutter bzw. Rädchen/Mutter)? Bei meinem Froggy würde grün deutlich besser passen.


----------



## Fantoum (28. September 2009)

hallo, wollt mich nu auch mal als stolzer besitzer eines neuen froggy 318 vorstellen! 
das rad ist genial finde ich! bergab sollt ich besonders mit meinen sub-70 kilo damit im moment wirklich alles machen können denk ich, und bergauf gehts mindestens so gut wie mein altes 100-100marathonfully (rahmen wie focus super bud). Klar, ein bisschen schwerer ists noch aber bergab machts so viel mehr spaß!
nach 2 ausfahrten hatten sich die scheiben etwas gelockert, aber bisher war das bike so genail zu fahren.. ein traum!
deprimierend, dass ich heute wegen krankheit aussetzen muss und der frosch ungenutzt neben mir steht :-/

wie kann ich eigentlich die rebound-einstellungen der gabel und des dämpfers möglichst optimal herausfinden? gibts da generelle anhaltspunkte, was gut/schlecht ist?


----------



## TeamAlter (29. September 2009)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Froggy-Frage: Was muss ich beim Kauf einer Variosattelstütze beachten (CB bzw. Kind Shock)?. Durchmesser 31,6 ist ja fix. Wie sieht es aber bei der Einbaulänge aus? Auf Touren und im Uphill fahre ich die Werks-Syncros immer am MAX. Dowhill sollte sich das Teil nahezu komplett versenken lassen. Noch etwas: Gibt es an den Stützen eine Alternative zu rot eloxierten Parts (Hebel/Mutter bzw. Rädchen/Mutter)? Bei meinem Froggy würde grün deutlich besser passen.




Die CB lässt sich ja nur 7 cm absenken, die Kind Shock ein wenig mehr.
Wenn du noch ne CB mit grün eloxiertem Ring suchst, kann ich dir die Adresse von meinem Lapierre Händler geben. Ich wollte sie nicht an meinem Froggy 718 ltd. haben


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2009)

Fantoum schrieb:


> wie kann ich eigentlich die rebound-einstellungen der gabel und des dämpfers möglichst optimal herausfinden? gibts da generelle anhaltspunkte, was gut/schlecht ist?


 
Am besten so weich wie möglich und so hart wie nötig. 

D.h.: Gabel oder Dämpfer sollten schon schnell ausfedern, aber es sollte nicht das Gefühl entstehen, dass das Rad, wenn du es komprimierst rausspringt. 
Du kannst auch nicht die Einstellung anderer Fahrer auf dein Fahrwerk
übertragen, da nicht jeder Dämpfer bei gleicher Einstellung auch gleich
dämpft und die Dämpfung stark von der Federhärte oder dem Druck 
abhängig ist. Bist du schwer und hast ne harte Feder, brauchst
du auch viel mehr Zugstufe um den Gegendruck zu kompensieren.

Bei verrüttelten Pisten, bei denen das Fahrwerk sehr schnell arbeiten
muss, solltest du auf keinen Fall zu viel Zugstufe fahren, dann wird das Rad ziemlich "bockig". 
Bei glatten Strecken mit viel Sprüngen oder
langezogenen Wellen, kannst du die Zugstufe ein paar Klicks 
zudrehen. die Räder sollten immer schön den Kontakt zum Boden
behalten.
Wenn z.B. beim Springen das Heck zu schnell ausfedert, kickts dich hinten hoch. 
Ganz wichtig, vorher den Sag richtig einstellen!

Wenn du mal eine gute Grundeinstellung gefunden hast, brauchst
du auch nicht mehr viel rumzudrehen, höchstens zwei oder drei 
Klick auf oder zu , je nach Strecke.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2009)

Weiß jmd, ob ein Swampthing 2.35 von Maxxis in den 2009er Pro Race Hinterbau passt? Das Ding will auch im Winter durch Matsch und Schnee 
Angeblich fällt der ja nicht so breit aus und beim Raceking 2.2 Supersonic, welcher echt dick ist, hab ich noch gut 0,5+cm Platz.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. September 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Weiß jmd, ob ein Swampthing 2.35 von Maxxis in den 2009er Pro Race Hinterbau passt? Das Ding will auch im Winter durch Matsch und Schnee
> Angeblich fällt der ja nicht so breit aus und beim Raceking 2.2 Supersonic, welcher echt dick ist, hab ich noch gut 0,5+cm Platz.



Das wird superknapp. Bedenke bitte, dass dein HR auch noch ein bischen flexen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2009)

Verdammt hmm, dann doch lieber den Medusa in 2.1? Ich brauch halt nen richtigen Drecksaureifen (Tiefer Schnee oder Matsch).

Der Rk 2.2 flext ja auch ordentlich bei 2bar, beim Swampthing machen mir halt die Schulterstollen Sorgen. Zur Not bestelle ich mal einen auf Verdacht, sind ja nur 28â¬.


----------



## Sumsemann (29. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen....

Auch ich will mich dann hier mal als neuer stolzer Besitzer eines Lapierre Spicy 516 vorstellen.

War bisher CC Fahrer und hab noch ein Centurion Backfire Carbon (XTR). In letzter Zeit ist bei mir aber immer mehr der Wunsch aufgekommen, den Bikepark in Winterberg zu besuchen.

Drum nun das Spicy 516 welches mir "PAPA" verkauft und auch noch nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut hat. (Z.B. absenkbare Sattelstütze, anderer Leker...)

Dafür, dass der Umbau "sofort" machbar war nochmals ein Danke an Papa 


...und natürlich zu Hause dann gleich umgezogen, ruff aufs Bike und ab zur Lämmershagener Treppe. (Diese war bisher immer Tabu für mein CC Hardtail)
Das erste Mal noch etwas zögerlich runtergefahren... beim 2. Mal dann schon deutlich flotter... einfach Klasse 


Hoffe, dass es nun bald mal nach Winterberg geht 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Fantoum (29. September 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Am besten so weich wie möglich und so hart wie nötig.



Vielen Dank! bin Einstellungsmäßig noch ein ziemlicher anfänger und bin praktisch froh, dass das froggy 318 mit van r und domain so wenig zum verstellen hat ;-)

noch eine Frage: habe heute bemerkt, dass die Kette, wenn sie vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und hinten auf 1,2,3. oder 4. größtem Ritzel ist, an der Platte der Kettenführung schleift. Normal ist das doch nicht, oder? gibts abhilfe außer die Platte mit dünneren Ringen zwischen Rahmen und Platte zu montieren? Das Fahrrad muß eh noch zur Erstinspektion, aber eigentlich sollte das doch von werk aus passen..


----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. September 2009)

Was hat sich eigentlich beim 2010er Spicy im Gegensatz zum 2009er verändert (außer Farbe)?

Gruß


----------



## Sumsemann (30. September 2009)

Hab gesehen, dass beim 516 nun die Formula R1 sratt der K24 verbaut wird.

LG
Matthias


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. September 2009)

Die Alexrims FR30 beim 216 und 316 sind glaub auch neu, die sind noch netma auf deren HP


----------



## MiLi (30. September 2009)

ich will haupt lager putzen und schmieren weil es knackt etwas. ich habe aber schon alle lager und andere teile geschmiert aber hat nicht viel gebracht. muss ich etwas achten bei haupt lager entfernung


----------



## Sumsemann (30. September 2009)

Hallöle,

hab heute nun die zweite Runde mit meinem Spicy 516 gemacht. Wollte richtig Strecke fahren und dazu die Gabel absenken...


Tja... kaputt isse  nix mit absenken, Gabel bleibt bei jeder Einstellung komplett draußen 

Man!!! Das ding ist Nagelneu!!! Ich hasse es wenn es gleich kaputt ist!

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2009)

Fantoum schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! bin Einstellungsmäßig noch ein ziemlicher anfänger und bin praktisch froh, dass das froggy 318 mit van r und domain so wenig zum verstellen hat ;-)
> 
> noch eine Frage: habe heute bemerkt, dass die Kette, wenn sie vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und hinten auf 1,2,3. oder 4. größtem Ritzel ist, an der Platte der Kettenführung schleift. Normal ist das doch nicht, oder? gibts abhilfe außer die Platte mit dünneren Ringen zwischen Rahmen und Platte zu montieren? Das Fahrrad muß eh noch zur Erstinspektion, aber eigentlich sollte das doch von werk aus passen..



Tja, bei unseren hat nix geschliffen. Dein dealer weiß Rat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2009)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Was hat sich eigentlich beim 2010er Spicy im Gegensatz zum 2009er verändert (außer Farbe)?
> 
> Gruß



Zum Teil werden jetzt statt Stahlfedergabeln Luftsysteme verbaut. Hier und da einige upgrades an Kurbeln und Bremsen. Welches Modell genau? Hab 216, 316, und 916 gerade da. Dann sag ichs dir genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> hab heute nun die zweite Runde mit meinem Spicy 516 gemacht. Wollte richtig Strecke fahren und dazu die Gabel absenken...
> 
> ...



Das wäre die erste kaputte Talas die ich sehe. Komm mal ganz fix damit zu mir!


----------



## Sumsemann (30. September 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das wäre die erste kaputte Talas die ich sehe. Komm mal ganz fix damit zu mir!



Währ morgen deswegen eh vorbei gekommen 


Egal welche Stellung ich an dem Wählrad wähle, die Gabel bleibt immer bei 160mm...

Nen Bedienfehler kann man da doch eigentlich nicht machen, oder? Gewünschte Stellung wählen 100 oder 130mm und dann die Gabel Runterdrücken. Sollte dann doch etwa auf den gewählten Wert absinken.

LG 
Matthias

P.S. Auch mehrmaliges drücken hilft übrigens nicht...


----------



## TheMicha (30. September 2009)

Hat das 2010er Spicy eigentlich schon ein tapered Steuerrohr oder ist das ein 1.5er mit integrieten 1 1/8 Steuersatz?


----------



## hopfer (30. September 2009)

nichts von beiden
1 1/8 Durchgehend
zumindest war das 08/09 der fall


----------



## S1las (1. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das wäre die erste kaputte Talas die ich sehe. Komm mal ganz fix damit zu mir!




Also meine Talas Einheit hat vor kurzem auch den Geist aufgegeben, aber ich fahr die Gabel schon ein Jahr (was trotzdem keine Entschuldigung fuer das Versagen meiner Talas Einheit sein sollte). Auf jeden Fall ist die Gabel jetzt im Service mit dem Vermerk, dass die Talas Einheit futsch ist.


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

Yippie! 

:]

Wer hat nun Lust alle Informationen zu den einzelnen Modellen rauszusuchen und in eigene Threads zu verlagern? Ich würde mich spät. am Wochenende dransetzen..


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön, jetzt können wir uns ja richtig "zu Hause" fühlen hier. 

@mkernbach: Du willst diesen Thread (4770 Beiträge) doch nicht allen Ernstes nachträglich auseinanderpflücken?

Am besten wir schauen mal was hier im Samnmelthread noch so aufläuft. Es werden sich doch sicherlich schnell ein paar neue Threads bilden.


----------



## clausi87 (1. Oktober 2009)

kann man nicht auch irgentwie den dh 920 thread  ihr rein verscheiben.


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Sehr schön, jetzt können wir uns ja richtig "zu Hause" fühlen hier.
> 
> @mkernbach: Du willst diesen Thread (4770 Beiträge) doch nicht allen Ernstes nachträglich auseinanderpflücken?
> 
> Am besten wir schauen mal was hier im Samnmelthread noch so aufläuft. Es werden sich doch sicherlich schnell ein paar neue Threads bilden.



Wo die wichtigsten Sachen sind habe ich irgendwo auf Papier. Hab mir das mal notiert. 



Ansonsten alle Bilder von der Eurobike / etc rausziehen.. Reicht ja erstmal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (1. Oktober 2009)

jetzt ist knacken weg 

es war haupt lager schuld. knacken war so schlimm dass ich kein lust zu fahren mehr hatte. alle lager sind jetzt geschmiert und bike lauft wie neu 

jetzt werde ich nicht mehr bike im lager bereich mit wasser putzen. ich hatte nicht mit kraftige wasserstrahl im lager bereich geputzt aber es war genug dass der lager ein bischen gerostet hat und fing an zu knacken.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir knacken nachm waschen immer die Pedale für einige km. Sind halt günstige Teile ohne gedichtete Lager.


----------



## RS-68 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja da schau an, 
eine eigener Lapierre Thread  Danke an die Mods und an die die es angestoßen haben.

Ich hab mir eben erst mal im Kaufberatungsforum den Wolf gesucht 

@mkenrbach: was genau willst du für Infos aus dem Thread filtern ?
Wenn ich am WE Zeit habe könnte ich dir helfen...

Komme grad vom Gassi gehen mit dem Spicy. Es hat neue Schuhe bekommen: vorne MM mit GG und hinten FA... Meine Herrn


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> Ja da schau an,
> @mkenrbach: was genau willst du für Infos aus dem Thread filtern ?
> Wenn ich am WE Zeit habe könnte ich dir helfen...



Prinzipell FAQ mäßig. So fragen die alle 20 Seiten aufgetreten sind. Beispielsweise "Passt an mein Zesty/Spicy 'ne Hammerschmidt dran.." 

Dachte an Threads pro Modell. Also eigene Threads für Spicy/Froggy/DH/Zesty/.. Da dann dort alle FAQ/nützliche Hinweise rein..  Und natürlich die geposteten Erfahrungsberichte irgendwie zusammenpacken..

Werde mir morgen mal nen Plan aufstellen und hier posten 

Weitere Ideen/Vorschläge sind natürlich gerne gesehen! Wir sollen das Forum natürlich gemeinsam als Community gestalten..


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

hab eben gesehen, dass ich 1020 postings geschrieben habe...völlig bescheuert, oder? das mit dem Herstellerthread find ich super!


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

Nur 132 ..

Apropo!

Brauch ne Sattel-Empfehlung für mein 916er Spicy. Das Seriending ist mist! Suche was kleines schwarzes  Wer kann was empfehlen? Bitte kein Sofa..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (1. Oktober 2009)

Juhu!
Lapierre Forum!

fehlt nur noch der "DH 920" Thread.

@mkernbach
teil mir mit wie man dir helfen kann z.B. mit dem Froggy Thread.

MfG Peter


----------



## maxxmaxx (1. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee einen Fred im neuen Forum aufzumachen, indem jeder einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben kann. Das könnte für Leute, die überlegen sich ein Lapierre anzuschaffen, wirklich sehr nützlich sein.


----------



## hopfer (1. Oktober 2009)

selle italia SLR...


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

SLR is super! Kannste ja mal ausprobieren. Hab noch welche für dich da. Morgen is eh die Hölle los. Da fällts gar nicht auf, wenn ich dir eben so´n Ding da draufschraube...

Morgen kommen Bilder vom Spicy 916 in ECHT!


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

@maxxmaxx 
Klar, hört sich gut an! Nur da ist die Frage ob wir das pro Modell machen. Also bsp. einen Thread [Erfahrungsberichte] Froggy oder nur einen für alle. Ich fände pro Modell besser, weil übersichtlicher und so.. 

@hopfer
Gute Idee. Dann kümmer du dich um alle Frosch Sachen!  Ich wollte mich ums Spicy und evtl. X-Control kümmern..

@papa
Freitag ist immer die Hölle.. Alleine wenn wir wieder zu zehnt deinen Laden blockieren.  SLR hast du auch am Frosch oder? Hmm.. Dann können wir bald im Bike-Partnerlook auftreten...


----------



## maxxmaxx (1. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Nur 132 ..
> 
> Apropo!
> 
> Brauch ne Sattel-Empfehlung für mein 916er Spicy. Das Seriending ist mist! Suche was kleines schwarzes  Wer kann was empfehlen? Bitte kein Sofa..



Wie kannst du das deinem Fahrrad antun?? 
Da muss doch ein weißer Sattel drauf  Das versaut einem doch die ganze Optik. 
Wenn ich schon meine schwarzen Lock-On´s sehe, sieht es nicht mehr nach dem rot-elox.-Lapierre-Look aus  Ich muss die Lock-On-Ringe unbedingt ausfeilen...


----------



## hopfer (1. Oktober 2009)

aber erst am So am Sa gehts noch mal Biken 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Morgen kommen Bilder vom Spicy 916 in ECHT!



Hab´s heute ja schon gesehen (halb fertig) sieht echt klasse aus. Die rote SRAM 990 Kassette wird auf alle Fälle auch den Weg an mein 516er finden.

Das rote X.0 Schaltwerk und die roten Shifter gefallen mir ebenfalls sehr gut und würden sich sicher auch hervorragend an meinem machen...

...bin aber eigentlich mehr der Shimano Fan. (schaun wa mal )



Meine defekte Gabel geht Montag zu Toxoholic... kotzt mich ja echt an gleich ne Woche auf mein 2 Tage altes Spielzeug zu verzichten. 

Einziger Hoffnungsschimmer ist, dass ich auf dem Rückweg von Papa nach Hause nen Anruf von DT Swiss mit der Mitteilung bekam, dass meine letzten Montag eingeschickte DT Swiss XRC 100 Gabel heute wieder zu mir geschickt wurde. Sollte morgen da sein. 
Das ging ja super fix!!! Dann hab ich wenigstens mein anderes Bike wieder fahrbereit.

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> [...]
> Das rote X.0 Schaltwerk und die roten Shifter gefallen mir ebenfalls sehr gut und würden sich sicher auch hervorragend an meinem machen...
> [...]



Ich finde die Shifter ziemlich bescheiden. Kein 2-Way Release. Hoch/runter ist nur mit dem Daumen schaltbar... Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur Gewöhnungssache..


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

Mit Gabeln hastes nich so, was? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich finde die Shifter ziemlich bescheiden. Kein 2-Way Release. Hoch/runter ist nur mit dem Daumen schaltbar... Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur Gewöhnungssache..



ich find die SRAM eigentlich sehr geil. Immerhin haben Shimano da ihr 2-way abgeguckt...
Sehr schön ist auch, dass die Jungs von Lapierre gleich die matchmaker verbaut haben! Toll! Es sind eben die Kleinigkeiten, die so manches ausmachen...


----------



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ich find die SRAM eigentlich sehr geil. Immerhin haben Shimano da ihr 2-way abgeguckt...
> Sehr schön ist auch, dass die Jungs von Lapierre gleich die matchmaker verbaut haben! Toll! Es sind eben die Kleinigkeiten, die so manches ausmachen...



Weswegen verbaut Lapierre eigentlich nun vermehrt SRAM bei den Top-Modellen?
 Nur weil Shimpanso die Preise angezogen hat oder ist SRAM in dem Preisbereich wirklich besser?


----------



## svensonn (1. Oktober 2009)

@mkernbach

das liegt am Wechselkurs, der Yen ist zu stark geworden gegenüber dem $..............money rules the world..........

Ich finde die Schaltwechsel von SRAM deutlich schlechter als bei Shimano, SRAM ist okay, wenn man Kassette und Kette und am besten noch die Kurbel von Shimano nimmt.
Fahre selbst die Hammerschmidt mit Shimano Trigger.
An meinem Stadtrad fahre ich SRAM XO, in obengenannter Kombi, und da ist es okay, fuhr auch schon ein ganz Shimano freies Rad (X 160) und das war von der Schaltperformance echt meilenweit von Shimano weg, und von der Langzeitperformance ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

An den meißten Modellen findet man immer noch Shimano. Hat bestimmt auch ein bischen was damit zu tun, das SRAM mehr auf Kundenwünsche eingehen als Shimpanso. Bunte Kurbeln und sowas. ich finde das passt zu vielen bikes viel besser. und sooooo schlecht ist eine X0 nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schaltwechsel von SRAM deutlich schlechter als bei Shimano, SRAM ist okay, wenn man Kassette und Kette und am besten noch die Kurbel von Shimano nimmt.
> Fahre selbst die Hammerschmidt mit Shimano Trigger.
> An meinem Stadtrad fahre ich SRAM XO, in obengenannter Kombi, und da ist es okay, fuhr auch schon ein ganz Shimano freies Rad (X 160) und das war von der Schaltperformance echt meilenweit von Shimano weg, und von der Langzeitperformance ganz zu schweigen.




Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungswerte was SRAM angeht. Ich dachte bisher immer, dass es eine Philosophie-Frage ist ob man SRAM oder Shimano verbaut.. 

Was meinst du mit Langzeitperformance? Eine Kombination von Preis/Leistung insbesondere Verschleiß?

@papa

Die Farben gehen defintiv klar! Ist halt kein "Einheitsbrei". Ähnlich wie bei Race Face.. :]


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Race face wird 2010 ganz fett aufholen! Die neuen Kurbeln sind der hammer!!!


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

Sehen schon fett aus!


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Musst dir mal die Ausfräsungen der Kettenblätter anschauen! Passen übrigens prima in die BB 92 lager von zesty Spicy und DH! es gibt auch BB 92 lager aus Alu in schwarz und silber. Auf der messe meinten die Jungs von RF, dass sie auch bunte lager machen werden, wenn mehr als 200 Stück bestellt werden...


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Prinzipell FAQ mäßig. So fragen die alle 20 Seiten aufgetreten sind. Beispielsweise "Passt an mein Zesty/Spicy 'ne Hammerschmidt dran.."
> 
> Dachte an Threads pro Modell. Also eigene Threads für Spicy/Froggy/DH/Zesty/.. Da dann dort alle FAQ/nützliche Hinweise rein.. Und natürlich die geposteten Erfahrungsberichte irgendwie zusammenpacken..
> 
> ...


 
 Fände ich auch am besten, wenn es für jede Modellreihe einen Fred gibt. Da kann man ja auch die Erfahrungsberichte Posten, denke, wenn man sie noch seperat auslagert , wirds zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (2. Oktober 2009)

Froggy "bodycam" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuNPA_-tcsE"]YouTube - Pekel "bodycam"[/ame]


----------



## toslson (2. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Fände ich auch am besten, wenn es für jede Modellreihe einen Fred gibt. Da kann man ja auch die Erfahrungsberichte Posten, denke, wenn man sie noch seperat auslagert , wirds zu unübersichtlich.



super idee. dann gibt es evtl. auch weniger preiswerbung in jeder 3ten antwort.

gruss tosl


----------



## Picard_75 (2. Oktober 2009)

@MiLi:
Schöne Aufnahme! Womit hast Du gefilmt und wo hast Du genau die Kamera befestigt?


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Oktober 2009)

Supergeiles Video und schöner Trail!!
Haste aber ganz schön stehen lassen.
War die Kamera am Bauch befestigt oder täuscht die Optik??

Wir ham vor 2 Wochen auch was gefilmt....
..bin der mit dem türkisfarbenen Hemd.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qGWdYXAMf8"]YouTube - Freeride Saar[/ame]


----------



## MiLi (2. Oktober 2009)

danke 

ich habe alte Praktica mit VGA 30fps benutzt. qualitat ist nicht gut weil diese kamera kein stabilisierung hat. aber mit diese hier wird viel geiler sein http://panasonic.net/avc/lumix/compact/zs3_tz7/index.html 

auch sehr gut sind diese zwei HD kameras

http://www.goprocamera.com/hdheropreview/

http://vholdr.com/contourhd/helmetcam

und hier ist mein system 






@Bikedude001 sie fahren echt gut


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Oktober 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> super idee. dann gibt es evtl. auch weniger preiswerbung in jeder 3ten antwort.
> 
> gruss tosl



Fände ich auch gut, denn auch für mich als Pro Race-Besitzer ist sonst der Thread hier halt die beste Anlaufstelle. Aber in spätestens nem Jahr werd ich auch ein Spicy haben *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-68 (2. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Weitere Ideen/Vorschläge sind natürlich gerne gesehen! Wir sollen das Forum natürlich gemeinsam als Community gestalten..



OK. Dann den Thread hier im Forum integrieren.


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> OK. Dann den Thread hier im Forum integrieren.



Dann musst du dich (leider) an die Moderatoren wenden um den Thread verschieben zu lassen..


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Fände ich auch gut, denn auch für mich als Pro Race-Besitzer ist sonst der Thread hier halt die beste Anlaufstelle. Aber in spätestens nem Jahr werd ich auch ein Spicy haben *g*



Dann mach du doch einen Pro Race Thread auf! Kannst doch bestimmt paar eigene Informationen und welche aus dem Forum zusammentragen.


----------



## eshmann666 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand einen guten Lapierre-Händler im Raum Freiburg.
Die HP von Lapierre spuckt zwar einige Händler raus, aber laut den Homepages der Händler führen die keine Lapierre MTB's. Was testen natürlich schwierig macht.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2009)

könnte daran liegen das neue Lapierre Bikes nicht online verkauft werden dürfen  --- Freiburg is leider nicht so meine Ecke aber glaube das "svensson" aus der Ecke kommt ?!

LG Jens


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

svensson kommt aus Pforzheim. Ist ca. 150km von freiburg weg..
Aber bestimmt die Reise wert!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2009)

das denke ich auch .. danke nochma an alle die den neuen Lapierre-Thred m,itgestalten ... voralldignen an dich kernbach für die vielen Bemühungen ... 

PS: wir haben uns defenitiv schon im Laden von Papa getroffen ... habe mir deine Pics angeguckt .. kommst mir bekannt vor ... glaube da wollte ich die Mühle abholen oder angucken  kannst ja mal bei meinen Bildern reingucken vllt erkennste die Bratze


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Kann gut sein. Gibt wenige Tage wo ich nicht bei Micha abhänge.
Derzeit bin ich ziemlich unrasiert und lauf wie ein Höhlenmensch rum. 

Nächstes mal einfach ansprechen.. 

Edit:
Gerade nochmal deinen Post gelesen. Jetzt erst genau verstanden. Also schon vor paar Wochen.... Dann das nächste mal! Erkennen kannst du mich an der obligatorischen Magura Kaffeetasse oder mit irgendwas zum Essen in der Hand.


----------



## eshmann666 (3. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> könnte daran liegen das neue Lapierre Bikes nicht online verkauft werden dürfen  --- Freiburg is leider nicht so meine Ecke aber glaube das "svensson" aus der Ecke kommt ?!
> 
> LG Jens



Mir ging es auch nicht die Bikes online kaufen. Habe schon bei den vorhandenen Marken Lapierre nicht gefunden. Es gibt sicherlich Sachen die ich im Netz kaufe, aber definitiv kein Bike.

Ist "svensson" der Nickname hier in Forum oder der Name des Ladens?

Danke für eure Hilfe!! Wenn euch noch weitere Läden einfallen gerne posten!!

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2009)

eshmann666 schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch nicht die Bikes online kaufen. Habe schon bei den vorhandenen Marken Lapierre nicht gefunden. Es gibt sicherlich Sachen die ich im Netz kaufe, aber definitiv kein Bike.
> 
> Ist "svensson" der Nickname hier in Forum oder der Name des Ladens?
> 
> ...


 
Im schönen Saarland / Homburg-Einöd.
Sind c.a. 200km.
Schau einfach mal auf die Homepage www.active-bikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eshmann666 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Im schönen Saarland / Homburg-Einöd.
> Sind c.a. 200km.
> Schau einfach mal auf die Homepage www.active-bikes.de



Das ist ja lustig. Ich kommme ursprünglich aus der schönen Pfalz aus dem Kreis Kusel. Sind nach Homburg gerade mal 20 km. Muss ich mal schauen, wenn ich wieder Heimaturlaub mache!

Danke für den Hinweis!

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2009)

@eshmann666:   meinte das im Sinne von: nicht online verfügbar - nicht aufgeführt ... könnte ja sein obwohlich selbst nicht so von überzeugt bin 

@mkernbach:    sehr autentisch


----------



## RS-68 (3. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich (leider) an die Moderatoren wenden um den Thread verschieben zu lassen..



Achsooo, ich dachte du bist jetzt einer...Naja was noch nicht ist...


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage bzgl. des Forums...
Sollen wir jetzt einen Fred mit Erfrahrungsberichten aufmachen? Oder für jedes Modell einen Fred wo dann die Erfahrungsberichte gepostet werden können?
Ich denke, dass die Erfahrungsberichte denen helfen sollen, die noch Meinungen/Erfahrungen zu Lapierre hören wollen. Dann wäre es wahrscheinlich etwas unübersichtlich, wenn das alles in den modellspezifischen Fred kommt.
Wollte mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.


----------



## clausi87 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich wär für einen fred in dem alle erfahrungs berichte zusammengefast werden.dann hat man die erfahrungen mit lapierre ,modelübergreifend, auf einen blick. und wär nach speziellen modeln sucht kann ja dann auch super die suchfunktion im fred nutzen.müsst man sich dann vielleicht nur drauf einigen das man dann jeden eintrag mit der genauen modelbezeichung anfängt.


----------



## Richi2511 (3. Oktober 2009)

eshmann666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand einen guten Lapierre-Händler im Raum Freiburg.
> Die HP von Lapierre spuckt zwar einige Händler raus, aber laut den Homepages der Händler führen die keine Lapierre MTB's. Was testen natürlich schwierig macht.
> ...



*In Waldkirch und Freiburg bei HOT Bike*
Da hat mein Kollege sein SPICY! gekauft, einfach mal anrufen und nach dem Bestand fragen.

Ich habe meins in *Rottweil* beim *Fahrrad Kaiser* gekauft,
der hat auf jeden Fall eine große Auswahl an Lapierre Bikes, vom Zesty- Froggy alles da...
*Grüße ausm Schwarzwald*


HOT.BIKE Fahrradfachgeschäfte finden Sie in:  
  79111 Freiburg  I  Bötzinger Str. 40 

 Öffnungszeiten  Mo - Fr 10 -19 Uhr I  Sa 10 - 16 Uhr 

 79183 Waldkirch  I  Stahlhofstr. 3 
 Öffnungszeiten  Mo - Fr  9 -13 und 14 - 18.30 Uhr  I  Sa 9 -13.30 Uhr 

 79331 Teningen  I  Riegeler Str. 31
Öffnungszeiten  Mo - Fr  9 -13 und 14 -18.30 Uhr  I  Sa 9 -13.30 Uhr 

 Gerne erreichen Sie uns auch unter der *Bestellhotline Service-Nummer:*
*T +49 (0)76 1 - 40 11 660 *


----------



## Paolo (3. Oktober 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich wär für einen fred in dem alle erfahrungs berichte zusammengefast werden.dann hat man die erfahrungen mit lapierre ,modelübergreifend, auf einen blick. und wär nach speziellen modeln sucht kann ja dann auch super die suchfunktion im fred nutzen.müsst man sich dann vielleicht nur drauf einigen das man dann jeden eintrag mit der genauen modelbezeichung anfängt.



Davon halte ich wenig. Man sollte für jedes Modell einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Ansonsten wird es schnell unübersichtlich. Genau wie in diesem Thread hier.
Ich habe mich gestern durch praktisch alle Seiten gelesen weil ich Informationen zum Zesty und Spicy gesucht habe. Mit der Suchfunktion alleine bekommt man so etwas nicht hin.
Und wenn ich mich für ein Zesty interessiere, dann interessieren mich Beiträge zum Froggy doch nicht wirklich, oder?
Daher: Eigene Threads zu jedem Modell!


----------



## S1las (3. Oktober 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *In Waldkirch und Freiburg bei HOT Bike*
> Da hat mein Kollege sein SPICY! gekauft, einfach mal anrufen und nach dem Bestand fragen.
> 
> Ich habe meins in *Rottweil* beim *Fahrrad Kaiser* gekauft,
> ...



Soweit ich weiss bietet der Hotbike in Waldkirch leider keine 09/10er Modelle von Lapierre mehr an. Ich glaube aber zu wissen, dass sie noch ein Zesty 514 08 rumstehen hatten. Am besten einfach mal anrufen. Bei Garantie und Servicefragen kann man sich weiterhin an den Dealer (Hotbike) wenden, auch wenn er kein Lapierre Vertragspartner mehr sein sollte.


----------



## mkernbach (3. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Davon halte ich wenig. Man sollte für jedes Modell einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Ansonsten wird es schnell unübersichtlich. Genau wie in diesem Thread hier.
> Ich habe mich gestern durch praktisch alle Seiten gelesen weil ich Informationen zum Zesty und Spicy gesucht habe. Mit der Suchfunktion alleine bekommt man so etwas nicht hin.
> Und wenn ich mich für ein Zesty interessiere, dann interessieren mich Beiträge zum Froggy doch nicht wirklich, oder?
> Daher: Eigene Threads zu jedem Modell!



Habe nun Threads für Spicy / X-Control aufgemacht.

X-Control
Spicy

Aufgemacht werden müssen noch:
DH / nicht zwingend notwendig, da der Sammelthread relativ klein ist
Pro Race (neo?)
Zesty 

wer mag? ;-)

Ich bin außerdem für einen Sammelthread wo nur die Erfahrungsberichte verlinkt werden. 
Ähnlich wie beim Bilderserien Thread so: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6395705&postcount=5

Die Posts selber gehören für mich defintiv in die Modellthreads!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Oktober 2009)

Ok dann machen wir das modellspezifisch und damit man es trotzdem gut findet, eine fette Überschrift mit Testbericht.

So in der Art:

_*Testbericht*_ Spicy 316​


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2009)

zwar derbe groß aber finds so genau richitg .. aber ich fänds auch net schlecht einfach die ganzen erahrungsberichte entweder als unterthemen zugliedern oder alle in ein thema ... aber auch in die "normalen" foren? mhmh .. ich weiß nicht recht

meine meinung


----------



## clausi87 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich hab dann mal mit dem dh weiter gemacht.....


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab einfach mal drauf los geschrieben im Spicy Fred, ist doch ein bisschen was zusammengekommen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Oktober 2009)

Pro Race is drin


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Am 18.10.09 gehts nochmal nach Willingen! Abfahrt ab Shoptür Radstand. Bitte anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Am 18.10.09 gehts nochmal nach Willingen! Abfahrt ab Shoptür Radstand. Bitte anmelden!



Dafür würde sich ja nun auch eine eigene "Treffpunkt"-Ecke hier im Forum anbieten.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2009)

gute Idee .. wer hat Zeit & Lust sie zu erstellen?


----------



## Richi2511 (5. Oktober 2009)

*Jetzt gehts aber ab hier, bin ja nur noch am Threads abonnieren*


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

@ richi :    willkommenim club  du kannst auch dirket das ganze Forum abbonieren .. also das "Herstellerforum" Lapierre .. is vllt einfachher


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

Forum ist schon lange abonniert. 
Leider hab ichs bisher noch nicht geschafft den Spicy Thread mit Infos zu füllen. :/


----------



## erlkoenig81 (6. Oktober 2009)

sagt mal leute, wisst ihr ob die preise in europa gleich sind für die lapierre bikes.
also beispielsweise im mutterland der lapierre räder?! sind sie da genauso teuer wie in deutschland, günstiger oder sogar teurer?!


----------



## Trurl2000 (6. Oktober 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> sagt mal leute, wisst ihr ob die preise in europa gleich sind für die lapierre bikes.
> also beispielsweise im mutterland der lapierre räder?! sind sie da genauso teuer wie in deutschland, günstiger oder sogar teurer?!



Ich habe für meinen Zesty glatt 10 prozent Rabatt bekommen ohne groß verhandeln zu müssen.
(Forbach in Frankreich, nah an Saarbrücken).
Der Anfangspreis war genauso hoch wie hier.
So wie es aussieht bekommen die Händler in Frankreich die Lapierre Räder günstiger.


----------



## Paolo (6. Oktober 2009)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen Zesty glatt 10 prozent Rabatt bekommen ohne groß verhandeln zu müssen.
> (Forbach in Frankreich, nah an Saarbrücken).
> Der Anfangspreis war genauso hoch wie hier.
> So wie es aussieht bekommen die Händler in Frankreich die Lapierre Räder günstiger.



10% würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch mindestens hier in Deutschland erwarten. Auch bei Lapierre. Es wäre sonst die erste Marke die ich kenne bei der man nicht min. 10% Nachlass bekommt.
Selbst bei Specialized bekommt man die (und sogar mehr). Und die gelten da ja als besonders "hart".


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Preise sind überall in Europa gleich. Rabattierungen wie bei Firmen wie Cxxx, Sxxxx und Sxxxxxxxxxx gibt es bei Lapierre nicht. Einen Rabatt müßte dir also der Händler vor Ort geben und damit entziehst du ihm seinen Gewinn. Ohne diesen Gewinn kann der aber seinen Laden nicht weiterführen und seine Mitarbeiter bezahlen. Am Ende stehen alle vor einer geschlossenen Tür und können sich bei Rausramschern nen qualitativ sehr hochwertigen Tip holen, was die Reparatur und Wartung ihres Lapierre angeht. 
Ich bin fest davon überzeigt, dass euer Dealer euch ein gutes Geschäft für beide Seiten vorschlägt. Und der kümmert sich dann ja auch um eventuell anstehende Probleme, Service oder Fragen.
Wenn´s nur darum geht nen möglichst hohen Rabatt zu erzielen und der eigentliche Sport und vor allem der Wunsch nach einem bestimmten Produkt auf der Strecke bleibt, dann gibt es da sicherlich Marken, die diesen Wunsch eher erfüllen können. Lang lebe ebay...
Ach ja: Wenn´s soviel Rabatt auf eine bestimmte Marke oder ein bestimmtes Modell gibt, dann hat das ja meistens nen Grund...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Oktober 2009)

Prozente bekommt man eher selten, aber dafÃ¼r gibt es meist ordentlich ZubehÃ¶r dazu. Ich hatte andere Reifen (Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic, UVP jeweils so 43â¬) und noch SKS Schutzbleche dabei (zusammen UVP 38â¬). Preis des Rades waren 1300â¬. Damit hatte ich in Ladenpreisen gerechnet auch meine 10%.
Klar wÃ¼rde ich theoretisch durch 10% direkt und Onlineeinkauf mehr rausholen kÃ¶nnen, aber so ein Geizkragen bin ich echt nicht und mir ist viel an dem Laden und kleinen HÃ¤ndler allg. gelegen.
Da hab ich auch beim ersten Kauf von BremsbelÃ¤gen zum UVP noch zusÃ¤tzlich den Einbau dieser geziegt bekommen, ohne dass es mich extra gekostet hat. Beim Onlinekauf hab ich fÃ¼r sowas halt nur ein PDF mit oftmals nichtssagenden Bildern. In Zukunft konnte ich die immer selber einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (6. Oktober 2009)

Leute die einen höchstmöglichen Rabatt erzielen möchten sind bei "local dealern" defintiv falsch. 

Alleine die Tatsache, dass der "local dealer" immer für einen da ist, wenn Probleme/Fragen auftreten ist mir tausendmal lieber als irgendeinen Peanut Betrag zu sparen. Ein Rad möchte man ja nicht nur wenige Monate fahren, sondern mindestens ein Jahr. Es ist ja ein laufender / fließender Prozess. Man kauft nicht nur ein Rad und damit ist man "fertig". Es kommen ja immer zig neue Dinge dazu. Sei es neue Bremsen, neue Bereifung, neuer Antrieb etc. Da ist es schön einen direkten Ansprechpartner zu haben der mit sinnvollen Empfehlungen weiterhilft! Natürlich bekommt man auch bei Online-Shops/Foren Empfehlungen.. Aber der "local dealer" kennt einen und weiß genau was zu einem passen wird!

Für mich ist der Kontakt mit dem Dealer mehr als nur "das will kaufen", es steckt soviel mehr dahinter! Bei Beträgen jenseits des 5 stelligen Bereichs lohnt es sich sowieso.. 

Daher ganz klar den local dealer unterstützen und beim Neukauf beim Zubehör sparen und mit wenigen Prozenten zufrieden sein! Deswegen fahren wir ja auch Lapierre und keine Canyon / Cube Dosen.. Auf Massenabfertigung hab ich keinen Bock!

Nicht umsonst habe ich dieses Jahr fast 10 Radläden besucht und nach dem passenden gesucht..


----------



## erlkoenig81 (6. Oktober 2009)

na ok. hatte m ich nur ma interessiert, da ich am samstag ne runde in frankreich war und  mich nachdem ich 2-3 lapierre räder gesehen habe, dann ma gefragt habe, ob die hier die gleichen preise zahlen wie wir in dtld.


----------



## Paolo (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nahezu jeder ist bereit einen kleinen Aufpreis zu zahlen wenn er die Ware dafÃ¼r direkt beim Dealer vor Ort abholen kann. 
Bleibt natÃ¼rlich die Frage was ein "kleiner Betrag" ist. Da wird wohl jeder anders drÃ¼ber denken. FÃ¼r den einen sind 100â¬ wenig, fÃ¼r andere auch noch 300 oder 400â¬ oder sogar mehr. 
Weiterhin hÃ¤ngt es dann wohl auch noch davon ab wie nah vor Ort der HÃ¤ndler wirklich ist. Wenn ich erst 100km fahren muss um zum HÃ¤ndler zu kommen dann kann ich das Rad auch gleich im Internet bestellen. So zumindest meine Meinung. 
Und dort sucht man sich wohl einen HÃ¤ndler aus der einen seriÃ¶sen Eindruck macht, vielleicht gute Beratung bietet (falls nÃ¶tig) und zudem auch einen guten Preis bietet.
Ist ja auch nicht weiter verwerflich. Denn zu verschenken hat wohl kaum einer von uns etwas.

Und bei ZubehÃ¶r wie Reifen, VerschleiÃteile (wie Ketten, Kassetten, Schaltwerk usw), Bremsen, einer neuen Gabel usw., habe ich auf jeden Fall die Erfahrung gemacht das der HÃ¤ndler vor Ort die Preise der groÃen Internetanbieter einfach nicht mitgehen/mitgehen kann.
Und so gerne ich den lokalen Dealer auch unterstÃ¼tze und unterstÃ¼tzen wÃ¼rde, wenn ich beim Kauf im Internet viele viele Euros sparen kann (der Unterschied beim Preis ist teilweise ja frappierend) und die Ware oft sogar frÃ¼her bekomme als wenn sie der Dealer erst bestellen muss, ja dann bestelle ich doch so etwas lieber beim Internet Discounter. 
Das alles beziehe ich jetzt natÃ¼rlich auf Leute die selber an ihrem Rad schrauben. Wer das nicht kann oder mag fÃ¼r den bleibt natÃ¼rlich kaum etwas anderes Ã¼brig als die Arbeit dem HÃ¤ndler zu Ã¼berlassen.

Wohl dem der einen wirklich netten und kompetenten HÃ¤ndler vor Ort hat. Bei dem wÃ¼rde ich dann auch gerne etwas mehr bezahlen. Leider jedoch gibt es solche HÃ¤ndler nicht Ã¼berall.


----------



## svensonn (6. Oktober 2009)

@Paolo

Es ist große Vorsicht geboten bei InternetKäufen zum Beispiel bei Gabeln, es ist sehr verwunderlich, dass einige Gabeln beim Discounter so viel kosten, wie im EK für den Fachhandel, es liegt meist daran, dass diese OEMTeile sind, und diese sich sehr oft vom AfterMarketProdukt unterscheiden!


----------



## mkernbach (6. Oktober 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @Paolo
> 
> Es ist große Vorsicht geboten bei InternetKäufen zum Beispiel bei Gabeln, es ist sehr verwunderlich, dass einige Gabeln beim Discounter so viel kosten, wie im EK für den Fachhandel, es liegt meist daran, dass diese OEMTeile sind, und diese sich sehr oft vom AfterMarketProdukt unterscheiden!



Viele Leute haben hier im Forum ja schon erwähnt, dass sie bereits gekürzte Gabeln bekommen haben..


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2009)

Was meinste wohl, wo die herkommen...


----------



## Paolo (6. Oktober 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @Paolo
> 
> Es ist große Vorsicht geboten bei InternetKäufen zum Beispiel bei Gabeln, es ist sehr verwunderlich, dass einige Gabeln beim Discounter so viel kosten, wie im EK für den Fachhandel, es liegt meist daran, dass diese OEMTeile sind, und diese sich sehr oft vom AfterMarketProdukt unterscheiden!



In der Regel sind es die gleichen Produkte. Ich denke wenn man sich auskennt macht man da nichts verkehrt.
Und OEM oder nicht wäre mir wirklich egal. Ich habe schon mehrmals eine Gabel im Internet gekauft. Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren.
Warum soll ich also z.B. 800 für eine Gabel ausgeben wenn ich die im Internet für 450 bekomme?
Irgendwo hört der Spass doch dann mal auf, oder?


----------



## Paolo (6. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was meinste wohl, wo die herkommen...



Naja, in diesem Fall sicherlich aus einem Komplettrad, oder?


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. Oktober 2009)

nur weil es um Händler + Service/Versender ging.

@svensonn, gerade bei Mr. Bike im Pforze erlebt.

Kunde kommt und fragt:
"etwas stimmt mit meine Scheibenbremsen nicht. Leerweg, Beläge sind neu (Magura)"
Service:
"müssen wir sehen"
Kunde
"Das Bike habe ich dabei"
Service
"wir sind voll. wie sieht es in 2 Wochen am Mittwoch aus?"
Kunde
"hm.... was kann es kosten?"
Service
"hm... 2 Std á xyz (zu vilel) STD Lohn"
Kunde
"Danke"
Service
"Bitte"


nein, alle meine Bikes habe ich beim Hänlder gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (6. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> 10% würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch mindestens hier in Deutschland erwarten. Auch bei Lapierre. Es wäre sonst die erste Marke die ich kenne bei der man nicht min. 10% Nachlass bekommt.
> Selbst bei Specialized bekommt man die (und sogar mehr). Und die gelten da ja als besonders "hart".



Die 10% die du jetzt nicht kriegst holst du spaeter locker wieder durch den Service des Dealers ein (viele Dealer bieten ein Bonus Programm: ich bekomm bei jedem Kauf 10% auf Zubehoer und 5% auf den Kauf von neuen Bikes). Meistens kriegt man Reperaturen verguenstigt bis kostenlos, wenn es nicht allzu viel sein sollte was anliegt, ausserdem wird man bei Reparaturen vorgezogen (quasi Privatpatient ;D).


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> nur weil es um Händler + Service/Versender ging.
> 
> @svensonn, gerade bei Mr. Bike im Pforze erlebt.
> 
> ...



Autsch...


----------



## Paolo (6. Oktober 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Die 10% die du jetzt nicht kriegst holst du spaeter locker wieder durch den Service des Dealers ein (viele Dealer bieten ein Bonus Programm: ich bekomm bei jedem Kauf 10% auf Zubehoer und 5% auf den Kauf von neuen Bikes). Meistens kriegt man Reperaturen verguenstigt bis kostenlos, wenn es nicht allzu viel sein sollte was anliegt, ausserdem wird man bei Reparaturen vorgezogen (quasi Privatpatient ;D).



Dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts.  Würde ich sicherlich auch so handhaben wenn ich meine Marke hier vor Ort kaufen würde.
Aber wenn ich keinen Händler vor Ort habe der meine Marke führt oder der mir nicht gefällt dann bringt mir das nichts. 
Sollte ich doch so einen Händler haben dann sind 10% auf Zubehör (ausgehend vom Listenpreis?) eher sehr wenig im Vergleich zu Bike-Discount und Co.
Und Reparieren tue ich meine Bikes in der Regel selbst. Das brauche ich eher keinen Händler der mir da zur Hand geht. 
Ich denke das wird vielen so gehen. Das Schrauben gehört ja mit zum Hobby. 

Und abschließend nun ein Beispiel bei dem ich trotz Händler vor Ort im Internet bestellt habe.

Vor ca 1,5 Jahren interessierte ich mich für ein Rad der Marke X. Ab zum Händler bei dem ich zuvor schon mal ein paar Kleinteile gekauft hatte.
Ich sah das er inzwischen sogar ein großer Händler der Marke X geworden ist und sein Laden voll mit Rädern dieser Marke war.
Ich habe dann ganz Konkret gesagt für welches Rad ich mich interessiere (keine Beratung da ich eben genau wusste was ich wollte) und natürlich auch nach dem Preis gefragt. Vorab hatte ich mich bereits bei einem anderen Händler (nicht in meiner Nähe aber sehr bekannt und oft gelobt) nach dem gleichen Rad erkundigt und einen Preis eingeholt. Dieser lag ca. 15 -20% unter Listenpreis. Ich weiß es nicht mehr so ganz genau.
Nachdem ich dann beim Händler vor Ort max. 5 oder 6 Prozentpunkte bekam und er partout nicht weiter runtergehen wollte entschloss ich mich eben nicht dort zu kaufen sondern das Rad bei dem anderen Händler (kein Internet Shop sondern ein regulärer Händler mit Ladengeschäft) zu bestellen.
Das hat auch alles reibungslos geklappt und ich habe dadurch eine Menge Geld gespart.

Will sagen: Händler vor Ort ist schön und gut, aber alles hat seine Grenzen. 
Und gute Händler sind eher selten geworden.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2009)

da muss ich dir recht geben paolo ... bei mir war es so das ich hier vor Ort auch nen Lapierre hätte bekommen können. so ca. 25km entfernt lag der ... (die Localdealer liegen auf meinen 8km Fahrt zum Wald) .. bei dem hätte ich mein SPicy bekommen können wenn er es noch in Laden bekommt in L .. allerdings sagte mir die Kompetenz nicht so zu, obwohl sie sehr freundlich ware. Jedenfalls da für nen Spicy entschieden und schlau gemacht. Bei Händlern gefragt (fast schon mit denen befreundet, also netter Umgang), ob sie's bestellen können und nachm Preis gefragt. Dann auf das Problem der Verfügbarkeit gestoßen. Allerdings gabs einen Lichtblick der nicht über 200km entfernt liegt (als minderjähriger Azubi verdammt dumm), einen gewissen nicht genannten Händler in Bielefeld. In Kontakt gesetzt und für nett und kompetent befunden. Hingefahren, Testfahrt, Beratung. Dann ab nach Hause und durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Entschlossen und finanzielle Probleme geklärt. Dann ab nach Bielefeld (50km entfernt) und das Spicy ausm Laden mit nach Hause genommen. Zu sagen bleibt da nur,: kompetent, nett, fair, preis ok ---> so hab ich's mir vorgestellt 

nciht direkt ein "local dealer" aber der Rest macht die Distanz egal ... wollte schließlich einen Dealer dem ich im Notfall auch mal persönlich den Mist in Laden schmeißen kann und nicht inner Warteschleife hänge  denke aber das es nicht erforderlich wird


LG Jens


----------



## TheMicha (6. Oktober 2009)

'n Abend!

Wer von euch konnte schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Formula RX sammeln? Der Kauf meines 516er steht kurz bevor und ich bin am überlegen die RX direkt gegen eine Saint zu tauschen. 
Aktuelle fahre ich die Elixir CR 200/185 und möchte mich bei der Bremsleistung auf keinen Fall verschlechtern. Etwas mehr wäre eher willkommen. 

Thx!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2009)

wer bremst verliert 

mhm also ich finde die "schlechtere" K17 an meinem 316er Spicy ausreichend. Evtl mal größere Scheiben von Avid oder Magura dran und gut is ... kann zu der RX leider ncihts direktes sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (6. Oktober 2009)

kann euch auch nur zustimmen...der preis eines bikes sollte nicht um verdei und verderb nach unten gedrückt werden. lieber nach zugaben oder evtl. umbauten fragen. ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen aber diese "geiz ist geil" mentalität die in den letzten jahren immer schlimmer geworden ist bringt doch keinem etwas und vorallem nicht dem händler "vor ort". klar kann der meist nich die preise eines grossen machen, aber muss er das denn? ich finde nicht...ich weiss nicht wie ihr das handhabt, aber wo kauft ihr eure elektronikartikel? also ich betrete keinen mediam.... mehr, weil 1.teuer, 2.keine beratung und 3.haben nie das was man sucht.

was ich auch am vertrieb von lapierre schätze ist das sie preisstabil sind und das ist auch den händlern zu verdanken, die sich nicht in einen preiskampf begeben. ebenso finde ich es positiv das die bikes nicht bei ebay verrammscht werden. da hat lapierre auch ein auge drauf, falls die das mitbekommen hat man das letzte jahr bikes von lapierre bezogen. (so einem händler in der näheren umgebung passiert). ich sag nur, selber schuld....


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2009)

Lonsequenz bringts!  find ich gut .. auch mit dem "nicht online" vertreiben ... schöne Sache .. hilft dem Local Dealer ungeheim glaube ich weil dann alle zufauk zum fahren sind denn das würde das Spritsparen ja nicht hergeben zum Vertrieb nach sonst wohin zufahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

@The Micha: Wir haben die RX bereits mehrfach verkauft. Bisher keine Probleme, bis auf eine verklemmte Dichtung, was aber ein Montagefehler bei Formula war. Die Scheiben der One werden verbaut und auch die Bohrungsdeckel erinnern stark an diese. Die Bremshebel sind anders angesteuert und man hat das Gefühl es liegt mehr Bremskraft in der Hand als bei der K Serie. Falls du eine deutliche Bremskraftsteigerung möchtest, solltest du dir ne Hope einbauen. Je nachdem, was du so vorhast (Einsatzgebiet und Gewicht) kannst du bei denen zwischen 3 unterschiedlichen Modellen und nochmal mehreren Averschiedenen Ausführungen wählen.


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Hol dir lieber gleich ne Hope. 

Steige nun von meiner serienmÃ¤Ãigen R1 Leichtbau Bremskacke auf was vernÃ¼nftiges mit patentiertem Ankersystem â¢ um!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2009)

Hope gibt es aber leider nicht in weiss, oder???

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Kannste dir ja eloxieren lassen.. Micha wollte es demnächst machen!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2009)

In weiss? Währ mir neu wenn das ginge. Aber in rot würd sie sicher auch gut an mein Bike passen. 

...deine R1 ist nicht zufällig weiss? ;-)

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Bild gerade bei google gefunden. Passt, ist sogar ein Spicy. 

Also ich meinte gerade den Hebel.. Oder ich hab mich vertan, auf jeden fall wollte er irgendwas eloxieren lassen an den hope dingern!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2009)

...wenn deine R1 weiss währ, dann hätte uch schon mal Interesse bekundet. Die R1 ist doch sicher schon mal besser als die K24...?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Oktober 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> 'n Abend!
> 
> Wer von euch konnte schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Formula RX sammeln? Der Kauf meines 516er steht kurz bevor und ich bin am überlegen die RX direkt gegen eine Saint zu tauschen.
> Aktuelle fahre ich die Elixir CR 200/185 und möchte mich bei der Bremsleistung auf keinen Fall verschlechtern. Etwas mehr wäre eher willkommen.
> ...


 
Denke ,dass du mit der RX recht gut bedient bist. 
Was auch noch ein excellenter Wurfanker ist : Avid Code, gibts in weiß und bremst wie der Teufel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...wenn deine R1 weiss währ, dann hätte uch schon mal Interesse bekundet. Die R1 ist doch sicher schon mal besser als die K24...?
> 
> LG
> Matthias



R1 ist halt *die* Leichtbau Bremse.. Und dafür ist sie extrem bissig. Aber für mich reichts leider nicht mehr.  K24 bin ich bisher noch nie gefahren, nur die K18..


----------



## wasp200 (7. Oktober 2009)

wie zufrieden warst du mit der K18?


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Bevor ich mir (wieder) eine K18 dran mache, fahre ich lieber Fixie.


----------



## wasp200 (7. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir (wieder) eine K18 dran mache, fahre ich lieber Fixie.


 
verdammt!! so schlecht!??


----------



## woopy (7. Oktober 2009)

about R1:

Ich bin die R1 auf dem Spicy gefahren und habe noch ein zweites paar auf  dem CC Bike. Kann also sagen dass ich die schon recht gut kenne und dass mit verschiedene Bikes.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: ich find die Bremse nicht gut bis schlecht.

Erstens hatte ich verschiedentlich Probleme mti der Dichtheit, zudem wandert der Druckpunkt. Dies nicht nur bei einer sondern bei beiden Paaren. Auf dem Spicy ist sie klar unterdimensioniert auf dem CC Bike geht es aber auch hier komme ich bei langen Abfahrten an den anschlag.

Zudem sind die Bremsen verdammt heikel. Schon nur bei der Montag sind sie äusserst schwer auszurichten. Die Bremsbacken haben derart wenig spiel und Raum zwischen Bremsklotz und Scheibe ... jedes mal eine längere Arbeit.

Nene, die kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike. Nächste Saison wird auch die auf dem CC Bike gewechselt ... ich mag da nicht mehr dran rumschrauben.

ps: versucht mal Ersatzteile zu bekommen ... ein Alptraum!!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2009)

...das spricht jetzt aber nicht für Lappiere!

Immerhin sind ja an so ziemlich allen Modellen Formulas dran. Bei dem Preis was das Bike kostet sollten da dann doch bessere bremsen verbaut sein, zudem die Formulas ja auch nicht billig sind und Lappiere ohne nennenswerten Aufpreis was besseres hätte verbauen können.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Paolo (7. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...das spricht jetzt aber nicht für Lappiere!
> 
> Immerhin sind ja an so ziemlich allen Modellen Formulas dran. Bei dem Preis was das Bike kostet sollten da dann doch bessere bremsen verbaut sein, zudem die Formulas ja auch nicht billig sind und Lappiere ohne nennenswerten Aufpreis was besseres hätte verbauen können.
> 
> ...



Das ist die Wahl wie zwischen SRAM und Shimano sowie Rock Shox und Fox. Irgendeinen OEM Lieferranten muss Lapierre eben wählen.
Sicherlich wäre eine Avid Elixir die besser Wahl (meine Meinung).


----------



## hopfer (7. Oktober 2009)

ich bin anscheinend der einzige der Formula Bremsen Liebt 
Meine "The One" macht zwar die ein oder anderen Zicken hat aber viel Bremskraft und ist sehr Leicht.
was mich allerdings stört ist das Druckpunkt wandern was man allerdings mit "Pumpen " ohne Probleme wieder in den griff bekommt. Im stich hatte sie mich in 2Jahren noch nie Gelassen.

Deswegen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die Neue "The One" kaufen.
welche angeblich noch mal etwas mehr Power haben soll. und kein Druckpunkt wandern mehr weil sie keine Druckpunkt Verstellung mehr hat.

kennt jemand vielleicht noch eine Alternative?
welche mindestens genauso viel power hat? und nicht so schwer ist wie die Code und Konsorten?


----------



## bs99 (7. Oktober 2009)

@hopfer:
die Elixir soll eine super Bremse sein - leicht und viel Power, dabei recht fading-resistent. Je nach Geldbeutel auch mit Carbonhebeln, in weiss und was weiss ich noch alles.

Ich hab übrigens seit 3 jahren eine K24 (=K18 + Druckpunktverstellung) an meinem Enduro und fahre nicht gerade langsam.
Da ich fast in den österreichschen Alpen wohne (Salzkammergut), fahr ich auch mal 1000hm nur bergab am Stück, auch vertride-mässige Sachen. Auch auf der 5 Gondeltour in Leogang mit ca. 5000hm bergab hab ich keine Probleme gehabt. Fahre die mit A2Z Belägen und 200mm Scheiben vorne und hinten, Fahrergewicht 90-95kg plus Gepäch und 16kg Rad.
Entweder die anderen können nicht bremsen, oder die Berge im vermeintlichen Flachland sind tatsächlich steiler als gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (7. Oktober 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> wie zufrieden warst du mit der K18?



K18 + http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=226 =


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2009)

.. ich hab die K18 am Spicy (mit den Standardgrößen 185 und 165 ) und muss sagen sie sind schön zu dosieren. Allerdings fehlt mir hier im Flachen bei rund 95kg plus Gepäck und Rad einfach die Bremspower. Habe vorher am cc die Magura Julie in 180 & 160 gefahren und die sagten mir vonner Kraft her besser zu. Doseirbarkeit war ein bisschen schlechter. Ich würde mir später gerne ne Bremse holen, welche leicht, kraftvoll, zuverlässig und ohne wandernen Druckpunkt hat. Achja Preis sollte nicht allzu hoch liegen ... wird wohl dauern bis die aufn Markt kommt  Ich hatte auch schon mit anderen Bremsscheiben und Belägen geliebteugelt ... Kumpel fährt die 209er Avid Scheiben und Coolstopper ... seine K18 scheint momentan bisauf den Druckpunkt gut zusein

was haltet ihr von Magura Scheiben? Sind ja ne Ecke massive gebaut, daher schwerer. Wie siehts da mit der Überhitzung aus? Da lieber Avid Scheiben nehmen, oder Formula oder andere? Kennt jemand nen thred o.ä. wo man die Scheiben vergleichen kann oder genauere Infos zu vorhanden sind? 

LG Jens


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine K18 hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht auch wenn ich wegen dem Hardtail dauerbremsend wurzelig in 15% Gefälle runter bin. 160er Scheibe vorn / hinten und 85kg mit Rucksack fahrfertig. Bisher kein Problem. Allerdings sind nach 2500km nun die ersten Beläge vorne runter. Werde weiterhin auch bei den Standardspads bleiben.

Bei Nässe halt elend laut aber was solls


----------



## DJJense (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

ich bin schon seit lÃ¤ngerem auf der suche nach einem Enduro oder All Mountain.Jetzt war ich bei einem HÃ¤ndler und ich wÃ¼rde das Spicy 316 von 2009 fÃ¼r 1500 â¬ bekommen.DafÃ¼r geb ich mein altes Cube Hardtail auch in Zahlung.Jetzt meine Frage ist das Bike empfehlenswert?
Mein Einsatzbereich wÃ¤re etwas Tour bis ich an meinen Lieblingstrails und dann schÃ¶n bergauf und bergab.
Was ich noch vergessen hab das einzige was mich an dem bike stÃ¶rt ist das die fox gabel nicht absenkbar ist.
Gruss jensen


----------



## S1las (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebaeugel momentan mit diesen hier 

Trickstuff "The Cleg" mit passender Farbe zu meinem Spicy :>


----------



## RS-68 (7. Oktober 2009)

DJJense schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage ist das Bike empfehlenswert?
> 
> Gruss jensen



Um's kurz zu machen: Ja absolut!
Schau mal hier dort gibts ein paar Testberichte zu 316ern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2009)

DJJense schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem Enduro oder All Mountain.Jetzt war ich bei einem Händler und ich würde das Spicy 316 von 2009 für 1500  bekommen.Dafür geb ich mein altes Cube Hardtail auch in Zahlung.Jetzt meine Frage ist das Bike empfehlenswert?
> Mein Einsatzbereich wäre etwas Tour bis ich an meinen Lieblingstrails und dann schön bergauf und bergab.
> ...



Hi, für den Preis ist das 316er auf alle Fälle TOP!!! Aber, dass mit der nicht absenkbaren Gabel ist definitiv ein Manko! 

Bei meinem 516er war die "Talas" Funktion letzte Woche defekt und ich musste einige Tage immer mit den 160mm fahren. Ist wenn es steil hoch geht echt sch..., was aber nicht heisst, dass es nicht möglich ist. 

Wenn das Geld z.Z. nicht für ein 516er reicht, dann würd ich es bei dem Preis erstmal kaufen und auf ne "Talas" sparen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## TheMicha (7. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir (wieder) eine K18 dran mache, fahre ich lieber Fixie.



 Da kann ich zu 100% zustimmen! Sowohl mit der Bremsleistung als auch mit der Qualität war ich bei der K18 mehr als unzurfrieden. 

Die Elixir spielt da schon in einer anderen Liga.
Da mir die Hope love leider zu teuer ist wird es sich wohl zwischen der Saint (schwer) und Elixir R (bissl mehr Bums wäre schön) entscheiden. Will aber kein schlechtes Urteil über die RX fällen solange das Testbike noch gefahren ist. 

[Der XT LRS aus dem 516er kommt übrigens noch in den Bikemarkt. Nur falls jemand Interesse hat.]


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi, für den Preis ist das 316er auf alle Fälle TOP!!! Aber, dass mit der nicht absenkbaren Gabel ist definitiv ein Manko!
> 
> Bei meinem 516er war die "Talas" Funktion letzte Woche defekt und ich musste einige Tage immer mit den 160mm fahren. Ist wenn es steil hoch geht echt sch..., was aber nicht heisst, dass es nicht möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Talas Funktion an meinem 916 genau 2x benutzt. Einmal bei der Probefahrt und einmal weil ich sie einem Bekannten gezeigt habe..

Für jeden kleinen Anstieg senke ich die Gabel doch nicht ab.. Höchstens in den Alpen bei Anstiegen >1h könnte sich das lohnen. 

Für dich als Bielefelder: Anfangs bin ich normale Touren zum Hermann / Luisenturm gefahren.. Da kommt schon einiges an HM zusammen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Oktober 2009)

Weiß echt nicht, was alle mit der K18 haben. Ich konnte bisher in jeder Situation mit Leichtigkeit per Zeigefinger über den Lenker fliegen wenn gewollt. Und selbst bei härtesten Bremsmnövern war die Dosierbarkeit immer top, bin nie abgestiegen.

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist und bleibt die "Klangkulisse"  BIn aber auch sehr penibel was die Reinigung der Scheiben etc. betrifft.


----------



## Rebell-78 (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hatte schon ne Bianco und aktuell den K18 an Zesty. (für mich die gleiche Anlage)

Das ding macht sein Arbeit, nur die serien Beläge sind etwas zu schnell unten. Sonst noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Wiege aber unter 70 kg.


Ach so.

Das ist auch ein Grund, warum hier keiner ein Überblick hat.


Es gibt genug Seiten über Bremsen & co.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2009)

So... komme grad aus dem Teuto mit meinem 516er. Die Fox 36 R kam heute Nachmittag von Toxoholic zurück.

>Montag verschickt, Dienstag dort angekommen und am selben Tag mit getauschter Talas Einheit wieder zurückgeschickt. *Das nenn ich mal schnell!!!*<

Gabel gleich eingebaut, umgezogen, Hope Vision 4 drangeklemmt und endlich wieder mit dem Spicy unterwegs.

Ist echt ein mega geiles Bike und ich bin echt froh auf Papa M. gehört zu haben und nicht das doch erheblich besser ausgestattete Rose Enduro gekauft zu haben.


Hab die heutige Fahrt, aufgrund der aktuellen Bremsen Diskussion hier, genutzt die Bremse mal intensiver zu testen. Viel kann ich natürlich nach einer Testfahrt noch nicht sagen, aber die K24 bremst wesentlich "brachialer" als meine XTR am CC Bike. Von einem wandernden Druckpunkt habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.

Habe mich ja bei Papa M... auch für die nächste Ausfahrt nach Willingen angemeldet und denke danach mehr sagen zu können.

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Habe mich ja bei Papa M... auch für die nächste Ausfahrt nach Willingen angemeldet und denke danach mehr sagen zu können.
> 
> LG
> Matthias



Super! 

Hoffentlich werden wir wieder mindestens 15 Leute sein..


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Oktober 2009)

Weiß auch nicht, was ihr gegen die k18 habt, die hat doch einen super Druckpunkt, da kann die Elixir nich mithalten...
Mal was anderes, gibts eigtl. T-shirts oder Trickots von Lapierre, bzw. wo gibt es die?
Also ich hab schonmal so ein blaues und ein rot-graues Trickot gesehen, die fallen mir aber nich besonders...


----------



## mkernbach (7. Oktober 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht, was ihr gegen die k18 habt, die hat doch einen super Druckpunkt, da kann die Elixir nich mithalten...
> Mal was anderes, gibts eigtl. T-shirts oder Trickots von Lapierre, bzw. wo gibt es die?
> Also ich hab schonmal so ein blaues und ein rot-graues Trickot gesehen, die fallen mir aber nich besonders...



Sprech mal deinen Händler an oder alternativ Papa Midnight. Gab mal nen PDF mit der Übersicht zu den Klamotten. Papa Midnight haut ab und zu ne Sammelbestellung raus..


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Oktober 2009)

zonuk schrieb:


> was ich auch am vertrieb von lapierre schätze ist das sie preisstabil sind und das ist auch den händlern zu verdanken, die sich nicht in einen preiskampf begeben.



Naja, ich dagegen war sehr froh, das mein X160 damals herstellerseitig im Schlussverkauf von 3500 auf 2900 gesenkt worden war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (8. Oktober 2009)

So nun gibts auch "Nightride" Fotos von mir. 

Spicy 916 '09

 Gabel/Dämpfer Fox 36 Talas RC2 / Fox Float RP23
*Bremsen: Hope M4 203/183*
 Bereifung: Maxxis Highroller 2,5" 2ply 60a
 VR/HR Nabe: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic 521EN
 Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
 Vorbau: Hope
Griffe: Syntace Moto mit Hope Stopfen
 Kurbel: Saint 2fach mit Shaman Commander Carbon Kefü
 Schaltwerk: Saint
 Shifter: XT
 Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro
*Beleuchtung: Hope Vision 4*
 Gewicht: 14,7kg mit Highroller Bereifung, ansonsten 14,3kg
(fett = neu)


----------



## All-Maikl (8. Oktober 2009)

Der feine Herr  fährt Hope *g*
hast vergesen Naben u Vorbau FETT zu schreiben


----------



## mkernbach (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Naben habe ich schon seit 4 Monaten oder so.. Haben schon 2 verschiedene LP Räder gesehen.. Vorbau seit 2 Wochen oder so.  

Edit:
Ah ne, Vorbau hab ich auch schon mind. 4 Wochen..


----------



## erlkoenig81 (9. Oktober 2009)

sagt mal, ich habe mein zesty nun seit dem frühjahr und habe knapp über 1300 km runter.
nun wollte ich wissen ob ich langsam einen gabelservice bzw dämpferservice machen muss / sollte ?!

da ja die hauptsaison eh öangsam für mich zuende geht, wäre es ja im winter ma möglich so etwas machen zu lassen.oder muss ich mir da noch keine gedanken machen?!

ich denke soetwas gehört ja nicht zur standardmäßigen durchsicht beim radhändler des vertrauens oder?!

mal noch ne andere ( blöde ) frage?! woran sehe ich optisch ob die ketten langsam genug hat ?!
oder sollgte ich mir bei der kilometerleistung sowieso langsam ne neue gönnen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2009)

Dein Dealer sollte eine Lehre für die Kette haben. Die Gabel würde ich nach Bedarf warten lassen. Zum allgemeinen Service gehört das nicht.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (9. Oktober 2009)

ok, also ist es noch nicht zwingend notwendig um beste funktionalität zu erhalten, aber langsam empfehlenswert?!
weil hatte ma was gelesen das die fox gut behandelt werden müssen wenn man länger spaß dran haben möchte?!

der dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden? gibts doch irgedwie jemanden wo man die einschicken kann richtig?!


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Oktober 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> ok, also ist es noch nicht zwingend notwendig um beste funktionalität zu erhalten, aber langsam empfehlenswert?!



Langsam empfehlenswert nach 1300km ? Macht Ihr Witze? 

Da müsste ich ja alle paar Wochen loslegen. 
Ich denke papa meint, solange die Funktion nicht nachlässt, die Finger davon lassen!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (9. Oktober 2009)

oh ok 

naja dachte ich hatte da ma was gehört bzw hier auch gelesen.oder war das irgendwie auf die dämpfer hinten bezogen?!

wollte halt nicht riskieren dass ich mich irgendwann ärgere weil ich die wartung nicht ernst genommen habe 

aber da ich bisher keine funktionseinbußen oder disfunktionen feststellen konnte, wird es dann ja doch noch nicht nötig sein.


----------



## clausi87 (9. Oktober 2009)

ich denk mal den du nächsten winter deiner gabel und dem dämpfer nen service gönnst is das sicher ok.jetz is noch etwas früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210


LG Jens


----------



## RS-68 (10. Oktober 2009)

@Papa Midnight:

Du hast doch mal Austauschinnenlager von Reset (!?) vorgestellt. Wie schauts damit eigentlich aus?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Oktober 2009)

reset kommen nicht in den Quark. Race Face bauen aber inzwischen auch welche. Die sollten auch in kürze lieferbar sein!


----------



## terence007 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Forum eine kleine Frage:

wisst ihr mit welcher federhärte/farbe das spicy 316 2009 ausgeliefert wird? Mir scheint die Feder ein wenig hart. Ich wollte die Gabel aber auch nicht gleich auseinander nehmen.

Danke


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

welche rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Surtre (11. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> reset kommen nicht in den Quark.



Die Lager sind doch schon längst online: 
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#x-press


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (11. Oktober 2009)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die Lager sind doch schon längst online:
> http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#x-press



Schick... Steht in "rot" jetzt mit auf meinem Wunschzettel

Mit Edelstahl Lagern würds mir es allerdings besser gefallen, bzw währ mir lieber.

LG
Matthias


----------



## terence007 (11. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße hast du?



46

Gruß terence


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

ich denke dann dürfte die mittlere drinne sein oder was meinst du Papa? Glaube du hast da Erfahrungswerte im Gegensatz zu mir  oder jmd anders bestimmt auch?


----------



## hopfer (11. Oktober 2009)

höchst wahrscheinlich.
das heist ca.70-80kg
allerdings muss die Gabel auch erst mal  eingefahren werden bis man sagen kann ob sie zu Hard ist oder nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

richitg  bei mir hats 350km gedauert bis ich sie als eindeutig zuweich beurteilt habe ... habe den größten Rahmen und habe mir eine härtere geholt


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2009)

Reset können endlich liefern? Aber der Preis von  129,- kann doch nur ein Scherz sein. Die Alulager von Race Face werden so um die 50 kosten...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Reset können endlich liefern? Aber der Preis von  129,- kann doch nur ein Scherz sein. Die Alulager von Race Face werden so um die 50 kosten...



Gibt es irgendwo im Netz schon weitere Infos / Bilder von den Race Face Lagern.

Wird es die, wie die Reset, auch in Rot geben?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mit den Jungs auf der EB gesprochen, und wenn die nen Auftrag von jeweils 200 Stück pro Farbe bekommen, dann machen die auch sowas...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den Jungs auf der EB gesprochen, und wenn die nen Auftrag von jeweils 200 Stück pro Farbe bekommen, dann machen die auch sowas...



...na dann fehlen ja nur noch 199


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich ruf morgen mal ba an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab hier auch noch mal was gefunden...

Stahllager in schwarz bzw Keramiklager in rot:


http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/2-Keramiklager/162-BB86-press-fit/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Die passen nicht.


----------



## merino (12. Oktober 2009)

terence007 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum eine kleine Frage:
> 
> wisst ihr mit welcher federhärte/farbe das spicy 316 2009 ausgeliefert wird? Mir scheint die Feder ein wenig hart. Ich wollte die Gabel aber auch nicht gleich auseinander nehmen.
> 
> Danke


 
Hallo terence007,
mein Spicy war mit der mittleren Härte ausgestattet, d.h. blaue Feder (45lb/in) geeignet für Fahrer von 65 - 80 kg. Ich habe meine getauscht, da ich ca. 95kg auf die Waage bringe. Der Austausch ist sehr einfach, dauert 15 Minuten, wenn Du einen 32er Schlüssel hast.
Passt zwar nicht hier her, aber falls jemand an meiner blauen Feder Interesse hat, bitte melden.


----------



## avid49 (12. Oktober 2009)

terence007 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum eine kleine Frage:
> 
> wisst ihr mit welcher federhärte/farbe das spicy 316 2009 ausgeliefert wird? Mir scheint die Feder ein wenig hart. Ich wollte die Gabel aber auch nicht gleich auseinander nehmen.
> 
> Danke


Hi,habe die gleiche Rahmengrösse und es ist eine blaue Feder verbaut(72-80kg).Habe bei Jehle-Bike eine in lila bestellt(55-72kg).Pumpt am Berg etwas mehr,aber damit kann ich leben.
War für ein paar Tage in Frankreich(Apt),da habe ich schon eine Absenkung vermisst.
Vieleicht hat jemand Erfahrung im Spicy mit einer Lyrik 2-Step...
die ist nicht so a.....teuer wie die Fox!!


----------



## gp5028 (12. Oktober 2009)

Gehört hier zwar nicht so recht her, aber kann mir jemand nen Montageständer empfehlen der auch ein "hydro" geformtes Rohr wie bei meinem Spicy sicher einspannen kann ?
Kann da jemand was bezahlbares empfehlen der taugt ?


----------



## Asha'man (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...nuid1=185;ID=af52ff72643a12f421e1330fdf094ef4

Richtig gut.  Keine Probleme mit Hydroforming und auch nicht mit 17kg vom Froggy.


----------



## gp5028 (12. Oktober 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...nuid1=185;ID=af52ff72643a12f421e1330fdf094ef4
> 
> Richtig gut.  Keine Probleme mit Hydroforming und auch nicht mit 17kg vom Froggy.


Hui, 200 Tacken sind schon nen Menge Holz... dachte sowas um die 150 oder so.... aber wenn man den wirklich empfehlen kann ist der ne Überlegung wert... Danke, mal gleich genauer angucken des Teil


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Hui, 200 Tacken sind schon nen Menge Holz... dachte sowas um die 150 oder so.... aber wenn man den wirklich empfehlen kann ist der ne Überlegung wert... Danke, mal gleich genauer angucken des Teil



http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=1;pid=187;menuid1=185;menuid2=0;mid=18;pgc=0

Der dort ist ganz gut. Nur weiß ich nicht wie (und ob) er sich vorne bei Gabeln mit Steckachse befestigen lässt.


----------



## gp5028 (12. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=1;pid=187;menuid1=185;menuid2=0;mid=18;pgc=0
> 
> ...weiß ich nicht wie (und ob) er sich vorne bei Gabeln mit Steckachse befestigen lässt.


Da hab ich auf der Herstellerseite leider auch nix drüber gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terence007 (12. Oktober 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hi,habe die gleiche Rahmengrösse und es ist eine blaue Feder verbaut(72-80kg).Habe bei Jehle-Bike eine in lila bestellt(55-72kg).Pumpt am Berg etwas mehr,aber damit kann ich leben.
> War für ein paar Tage in Frankreich(Apt),da habe ich schon eine Absenkung vermisst.
> Vieleicht hat jemand Erfahrung im Spicy mit einer Lyrik 2-Step...
> die ist nicht so a.....teuer wie die Fox!!



hey danke fuer die info. darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist? gruss terence


----------



## Richi2511 (12. Oktober 2009)

gp5028 schrieb:


> Hui, 200 Tacken sind schon nen Menge Holz... dachte sowas um die 150 oder so.... aber wenn man den wirklich empfehlen kann ist der ne Überlegung wert... Danke, mal gleich genauer angucken des Teil



*Ich habe den seit ca 1  1/2 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!*
Habe regelmäßig mein Zesty dran und das klappt super!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Boss-Fahrrad-Mon...ehör?hash=item35a3c53d87&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

gibts auch beim *ROSE* Versand (gleiches Modell nur teurer):

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=670


----------



## S1las (12. Oktober 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *Ich habe den seit ca 1  1/2 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!*
> Habe regelmäßig mein Zesty dran und das klappt super!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Boss-Fahrrad-Mon...ehör?hash=item35a3c53d87&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> ...



Den hab ich mir doch glatt mal bestellt. Sowas fehlte mir bis gerade eben noch


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo im Netz schon weitere Infos / Bilder von den Race Face Lagern.
> 
> Wird es die, wie die Reset, auch in Rot geben?
> 
> ...



Hab heute die Race Face Lager bestellt. VK 59 Euro und kommt im November...Schwarz, silber,rot und blau...


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab heute die Race Face Lager bestellt. VK 59 Euro und kommt im November...Schwarz, silber,rot und blau...



Supi!!! Nehme dann eins in rot... 

LG
Matthias


----------



## avid49 (12. Oktober 2009)

terence007 schrieb:


> hey danke fuer die info. darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist? gruss terence




jau,schlappe 73kg...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Maikl (13. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Am 18.10.09 gehts nochmal nach Willingen! Abfahrt ab Shoptür Radstand. Bitte anmelden!



 Wir (Ich, Elfchen ,...) kommen wie´s aussieht auch, allerdings direkt nach Willingen, wenn uns die Party am Vortag nicht schrottet.


----------



## mkernbach (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Asha'man (13. Oktober 2009)

@Maikl: Wenn ihr zwei auch kommt...dann müssen wir ja kommen.  Juhuu...endlich Papa wieder sehen und gucken ob der auch fahren oder nur verkaufen kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

Wir lassen die Kuh fliegen! Hab die Stützräder schon abgemacht.


----------



## mkernbach (13. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir lassen die Kuh fliegen! Hab die Stützräder schon abgemacht.



Das macht mir Angst.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht komme ich auch nach Willingen. Hoffe, dass mein Frosch bis dahin fertig ist. 
Wenn nicht, dann stelle ich mich ein paar Meter weiter...
Halte dann mal Ausschau nach einer Meute von Lapierristis.


----------



## mkernbach (13. Oktober 2009)

Schau einfach wo ein großer Haufen von langhaarigen und unrasierten Chaoten ist. Das sind wir.  Mal schauen ob wir dieses mal wieder 20 Leute zusammenbekommen..
Sind ja genug Lapierres dabei, spontan fallen mir gerade 6 Räder ein. ;-)


----------



## spaceschleim (13. Oktober 2009)

hallo!

ich bin auf der suche nach dem dh920 framekit in rot.. da gabs doch mal bilder aus chatel:






auf der homepage steht nur was von "nico replica"... hab das ding sonst aber noch nirgends im web gesichtet...... habt ihr da infos zu?

gruß,
tobi


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Oktober 2009)

Den Rahmen gibt es in zwei Größen. 
Einmal mit 585mm Oberrohr und 600mm.
- Bos stoy dämpfer 
- 200mm Federweg
- E13 Kettenführung
- 12mmx150mm Achse hinten
Ist auch schon lieferbar. Kostet 3499,- Euro.


----------



## spaceschleim (13. Oktober 2009)

ok.... vielen dank!


stolzer preis.... aber dafuer iss ja die kettenfuehrung dabei =)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nabend...

hat wer Lust morgen (14.10.2009) Mittag/Nachmittag nen bissel den Tönsberg in Oerlinghausen unsicher zu machen. (Die DH/FR Strecke am Wassertretplatz).

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (13. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> hat wer Lust morgen (14.10.2009) Mittag/Nachmittag nen bissel den Tönsberg in Oerlinghausen unsicher zu machen. (Die DH/FR Strecke am Wassertretplatz).
> 
> ...



Bleib lieber zuhause! Nicht das du für Sonntag ausfällst..


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2009)

nciht das es dir so wie mir geht


----------



## mkernbach (13. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> nciht das es dir so wie mir geht



genau das meinte ich!

lass es ruhig angehen! wird der letzte termin sein für dieses jahr! 

schnitti, was ist eigtl mit dir? sofern du hier noch mitliest ;-)


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Oktober 2009)

Keine Angst... 

...will mich halt nur noch etwas vertrauter mit dem Bike machen und eigentlich nur den unteren, leichten Teil fahren.

Hatte gehofft noch jemanden für morgen begeistern zu können um für So auch noch nen paar Tips zu kriegen. Wetter soll morgen ja ganz gut sein...

Also Leute, rafft euch auf und lasst uns morgen noch ein wenig fahren 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Asha'man (19. Oktober 2009)

War ja ganz witzig gestern in Willingen. Bischen frisch, aber ansonsten Top Wetter und Strecken im guten Zustand. 

Schade, dass wir nicht mehr miteinander zu tun hatten. Beim nächsten Mal dann.

Wie gehts dem Verletzten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Liegt noch im KH und hat nen Filmriss. Kennt der aber schon  Bin sogar zeitweise völlig allein unterwegs gewesen! Is schon erstaunlich, wie sehr sich das da verlaufen kann!


----------



## Asha'man (19. Oktober 2009)

Zwischendurch hab ich dich mal kurz auf der Strecke erwischt. Aber da kam meine Freundin nicht mit...der Papa ist zu schnell... 
Kann nicht nur verkaufen und schrauben...der kann och fahren. 

Gute Besserung unbekannter Weise! Muss dann ja recht heftig gewesen sein der Abflug.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn man über den DH Double springt und auf dem Kopf landet nützt dir auch ein harter Hut nix mehr, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren spaß das hört sich zumindest so an 

Auch von mir gute Besserung an den unbekannten.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren spaß das hört sich zumindest so an



Oh ja... den hatten wir 

..darum fahren Max und ich auch Mittwoch gleich wieder hin 


Auch von mir: "Gute Besserung Viktor!!!"

LG
Matthias


----------



## L0cke (19. Oktober 2009)

oh man, scheint ja echt cool gewesen zu sein, schade konnte aus familären gründen nicht mit hin , wenn ich morgen nicht aufn frosch komme und richtig freeriden kann lauf ich ammok, 4 wochen schon nemmer richtig gefahren oO


----------



## schnitti (19. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich!
> 
> lass es ruhig angehen! wird der letzte termin sein für dieses jahr!
> 
> schnitti, was ist eigtl mit dir? sofern du hier noch mitliest ;-)



Danke der Nachfrage, aber ich war am Wochenende mit der Freundin in Holland Urlaub machen. Wäre echt sehr gerne mitgekommen, aber vielleicht gibt's ja noch ein Treffen bevor die Saison in Willingen zu Ende ist...


----------



## mkernbach (19. Oktober 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage, aber ich war am Wochenende mit der Freundin in Holland Urlaub machen. Wäre echt sehr gerne mitgekommen, aber vielleicht gibt's ja noch ein Treffen bevor die Saison in Willingen zu Ende ist...



Wir sind Mittwoch wieder zu zweit da...

Aber ich hoffe doch stark, dass es dieses Jahr noch einige Termine gibt!


----------



## All-Maikl (20. Oktober 2009)

Jahreszeiten werden doch total überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Ui! Da fällt man aber schön weich!


----------



## Paolo (20. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ui! Da fällt man aber schön weich!



Glaubst auch nur du.  Schon mal im Skiurlaub gewesen?


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Oktober 2009)

Dat is hart wie Asphalt !


----------



## bicicletta (20. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Wir sind Mittwoch wieder zu zweit da...
> 
> Aber ich hoffe doch stark, dass es dieses Jahr noch einige Termine gibt!




..wie wäres denn ihr 2...wenn ihr statt mittwoch samstag oder sonntag fahrt...dann könnte ich auch mitkommen..mittwochs muss ich immer arbeiten genau wie montags, dienstags, donnerstags und freitags...hm?..wie wäre es???


----------



## mkernbach (20. Oktober 2009)

Am Wochenende habe ich bisher noch nichts vor. 

Bräuchten wir nur noch ein Auto mit genug Platz..


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2009)

Also... ich würd wohl auch am WE auch wieder mitkommen. Wer weiss wie lange man diese Saison überhaupt noch fahren kann.

In meinen Golf werde ich aber wohl nur 2 Bikes reinbekommen. Bräuchten dann also ein größeres oder weiteres Auto...

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand mit Auto fürs WE... Währen dann zu 4.

Gebe aber zu bedenken, dass das Wetter am WE nicht so berauschend sein soll. Wird also ne Schlammschlacht.

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (20. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwSnBrSfYek"]YouTube - Downhill Willingen Part 4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peshRVlLtx4"]YouTube - Freeride Willingen[/ame]

Die ersten Videos vom Sonntag. Fahrer: Lars


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Na, ich finde mit dem Wetter haben wie echt Glück gehabt! Victor steht auch schon wieder...


----------



## Micha27 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese seit einiger Zeit mit und finde hier immer super Infos, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir auch in diesem Fall etwas helfen.
Ich fahre ein 2008er Zesty mit dem Standart XT LRS, müsste der XT WH-M775 sein. 
Hatte bisher die Nobby Nics in 2,25 drauf und war soweit auch zufrieden. 
Jetzt hab ich gesehen dass die 2010er Modelle oft mit Mountain Kings in 2.4er breite ausgeliefert werden, auch auf der XT Felge. 
Ich ab den MK mal kurz auf dem Rad eines Freundes gefahren und fand den super. Ich würde den gerne in 2.4 bei mir aufziehen. 
Soweit ich weiss hat die XT Felge aber nur eine Maulweite von 19mm, denkt Ihr das geht dann ohne Probleme mit dem 2.4er MK?
Kann auch sein das die 2010er Modelle etwas breitete XT Felgen haben, die haben ja auch ne Steckachse.

Würdet Ihr nen 2.4er MK auf der Felge ohne Bedenken fahren, bzw. haltet Ihr dass für sinnvoll?

Gruß Micha


----------



## kittyhawk (21. Oktober 2009)

Micha27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich lese seit einiger Zeit mit und finde hier immer super Infos, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir auch in diesem Fall etwas helfen.
> Ich fahre ein 2008er Zesty mit dem Standart XT LRS, müsste der XT WH-M775 sein.
> Hatte bisher die Nobby Nics in 2,25 drauf und war soweit auch zufrieden.
> ...



das 2008er modell hat die XT WH-M775. diese sind laut shimano nur bis 2,25 reifenbreiten "empfohlen". kenne aber leute die auch hier 2,5er gefahren sind. ob das sinnvoll ist? ausprobieren  die neuere modelle haben die XT WH-M778. sie sind breiter und deshalb auch ohne probleme mit wesentlich dickeren reifen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Da ist sie wieder, die Reifendiskussion. Hab ne menge Leute hier, die diese Laufräder mit 2.4 oder Maxxis 2.35 fahren. Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Micha27 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, dann werde ich es einfach mal probieren.
Wenns ganz schwammig wird kommen wieder die Nics drauf oder vielelicht ein LRS mit ner breiteren Felge. DT1750 oder ZTR Flow oder sowas.
Hat da jemand nen guten Tip?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie weiter oben ja schon erwähnt waren mkernbach und ich heute wieder in Willingen!

Es war einfach nur GEIL!! 

Super Wetter und kaum/keine Wartezeit am Lift.


Technisch hat mir das heute SUPER VIEL gebracht. Sprünge und Drops klappten ruck zuck erstaunlich gut und auch die Geschwindigkeit auf der Strecke hat sich deutlich gesteigert.

Allerdings durfte ich heute auch einmal spüren wie schmerzhaft Schwerkraft seien kann 
Es ist aber zum Glück außer leichten Kopfschmerzen und Flecken/Schürfwunden an den Armen nichts weiter passiert. Meinem Übermut hat das aber den verdienten Dämpfer verpasst...

Das Spicy ist auf alle Fälle ein Top Bike für die Freeride Strecke in Willingen und der nächste Besuch dort ist für Samstag geplant.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

ICH HAB DIR GESAGT, DASS DU PROTECTOREN ANZIEHEN SOLLST!!!!! So jung und schon taub...


----------



## mkernbach (21. Oktober 2009)

Schade das ich den Sturz nicht auf Video habe.. ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

dafür gibts doch den von Viktor auf tape...


----------



## bushman75 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch zufällig eine grün eloxierte Mutter für ne KS 1900 mit 31,6 mm auf Halde? Ich will nix Rotes am Frosch!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2009)

@mkernbach

Ich kann es ja Samstag für dich noch mal machen 

Soll bis einschl. Sa. trocken bleiben, unserem Vorhaben steht also nichts im Wege 

LG
Matthias

P.S.: Habs Bike doch ein wenig gesäubert 



*P.P.S.: Hat evtl. noch jemand Lust am Sa mit nach Willingen zu kommen??? *


----------



## mkernbach (21. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt. Zählt aber trotzdem nicht :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch zufällig eine grün eloxierte Mutter für ne KS 1900 mit 31,6 mm auf Halde? Ich will nix Rotes am Frosch!



Die gibts nicht als Serienteil. Musste wohl mal zum eloxieren bringen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Frau Lapierre hat ein Care Paket geschickt. Die neuen Strebenschützer sind dabei. Bitte melden.


----------



## mkernbach (29. Oktober 2009)

Taugen die neuen Kettenstrebenschutzdinger den was?

Habe am X-Control das weiße dran und das ist ziemlich mistig..


----------



## erlkoenig81 (29. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Frau Lapierre hat ein Care Paket geschickt. Die neuen Strebenschützer sind dabei. Bitte melden.




uih das is ja wie weinachten!! 
da bin ich aber neidisch! 
sind das biketrikots von lapierre die dabei sind?!
kann man so ein zuegs eigentl auch als privatperson irgendwo bekommen, was da so drin ist?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst das alles haben...
was suchst du denn?
Stickersheet â¬ 6,-
DH shirt â¬ 49,-
Strebenschutz â¬ 14,-
Schaltaugen â¬ 15,-
Cabelcrosses â¬ 5,- das StÃ¼ck...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (29. Oktober 2009)

ach ok, das kann amn bei dir dann also erwerben?! dachte das is ne kleine geschenk aktion für die lapierre händler! 

mich hätte man ein shirt interessiert, aber die sind wahrl sehr weit wenn sichs um dh-shirts handelt aufgrunde der protektoren die man drunter zieht oder?!?

was is denn an den neuen kettenstrebenschutz anders?!weil gefragt wurde ob die neune was taugen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

So weit sind die DH shirts gar nicht. Ich trag das bei 1,84m und 78 kg in L ohne Protectoren.
Die neuen Strebenschützer werden aufgeklebt. Das ist Gummi und kein Neopren mehr.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (29. Oktober 2009)

achso, die werden dann nur noch aufgeklebt. naja da macht die neopren version aber mehr her oder?!

mmh wobei mir gerade einfällt das es viell fpr die kältere jahreszeit jetzt gar nicht so schlecht ist wenn die etwas weiter sind. kann man dann ja eine fleece softshell jacke drunter ziehen.

kannste ma ein bild hier einstellen oder gibts irgendwo im netz ne möglichkeit die kleidung zu betrachten?!
weil irgendwie habe ich noch nihcts gefunden


----------



## Janne4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Papa : gibt es auch ein Bild von dem Dh Shirt wo man Schnitt und Design erkennen kan? auf dem Bild seh ich nur, das es blaub weiß ist! Gibt es auch andere Farben?

Gruß

Janne


----------



## wasp200 (29. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du kannst das alles haben...
> was suchst du denn?
> Stickersheet  6,-
> DH shirt  49,-
> ...


 
rote eloxierte kabelführungen für ein 2008er zesty sind nicht zufällig dabei oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Doch. Die hab ich auch. Bitte eine PN mit Adresse und Teilewunsch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Lapierre Team DH shirt von vorne und von hinten. Fällt normal aus.


----------



## mkernbach (2. November 2009)

Hier wirds ja immer ruhiger!
Hat sich wohl durch das Herstellerforum wirklich verflüchtigt. Schade. 

Bei mir gibts trotzdem mal wieder nen Update. Zwar schon paar Tage alt, aber wenigstens Bildchen:









Gabel: BOS N´Dee
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air 5.0
Bremsen: Hope M4 203/183
Bereifung: Maxxis Highroller 2,5" 2ply 60a
VR/HR Nabe: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic 521EN
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Vorbau: Hope
Griffe: Syntace Moto mit Hope Stopfen
Kurbel: Saint 2fach mit Shaman Commander Carbon Kefü
Schaltwerk: Saint
Shifter: XT
Sattel: SLR
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro

Gewicht: 16,5kg


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2009)

Falls noch einer Interesse an einem Spicy 916 Rahmen mit Dämpfer aus 2009 in Größe L hat..

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=221882

*duck*

;-)


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2009)

wie jetzt nen Frosch unterm Arsch? Entscheide dich mal!


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2009)

Ja! Frosch. (siehe oben)



Bisher hatte ich ja nur:
Tecnic 700
Zesty 314
Spicy 916

und rumstehen habe ich:
Frosch 718
XC 210 

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

fÃ¼r 1100â¬ solltest du ihn recht schnell loswerden.

Ach ja DT Swiss Bringt endlich ein ab grade kit fÃ¼r meine Nabe raus :hÃ¼pf:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...s/36-T-upgrade-kit-for-star-ratchet-hubs.aspx


"Nur" ist klar Max


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2009)

Will ich doch hoffen..

1100,- ist schon nen verdammt gutes Schnäppchen.

Wie viel Gramm sparst du dann? 20g? ;-)


----------



## B3ppo (3. November 2009)

So zu meinem Zesty hat sich jetzt auch ein Froggy gesellt 





Einfach Sahne der Frosch


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2009)

Post mal die Teileliste und Bilder auch im Froggy Thread!


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Ich liebe ihn einfach diesen grünen Rahmen 

@ Max
Nichts lern erst mal Lesen! Mein Freilauf Bekommt Damit Die Doppelte Verzahnung!


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich liebe ihn einfach diesen grünen Rahmen
> 
> @ Max
> Nichts lern erst mal Lesen! Mein Freilauf Bekommt Damit Die Doppelte Verzahnung!



Ja, ich auch. 

"Dieses Upgrade Kit halbiert den Leerlauf des Freilaufkörpers. Die zusätzliche Drehbearbeitung spart einige Gramm, zudem erzeugen diese Zahnscheiben, wenn sie mit wenig Fett betrieben werden, ein lauteres und definierteres Freilaufgeräusch."

"spart einige Gramm"

und knattern wird sie!


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Na gut aber einige Gramm sind in diesem falle 4gr und somit Schafen sie es nicht in meine Liste die Hürde liegt bei 5gr 
ausserdem muss ich dann mehr fett reinschmieren weil ich Laute Freiläufe hasse.

Nichts gegen deine Hope


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2009)

Ich finde die alte Hügli (?) in Michas Stadtschlampe ziemlich hart! 

Da ist ne Hope nichts gegen. Ich hör die noch auf 50m Entfernung.. Ohne Witz!


----------



## B3ppo (3. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Post mal die Teileliste und Bilder auch im Froggy Thread!



Schon geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Ja, kenne ich die alten.
Die Neuen geben Keinen ton mehr von sich ausser man schmiert bloß etwas Öl rein.
wegen dem Freilauf Geräusch verkaufe ich auch meinen Acros LRS Hätte sonst die Naben Mit Breiteren Felgen aufgebaut.

wer will? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220369/cat/500
sind wesentlich Aufwendiger gefertigt als z.B. Hope


----------



## bs99 (4. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Falls noch einer Interesse an einem Spicy 916 Rahmen mit Dämpfer aus 2009 in Größe L hat..
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=221882
> 
> ...



du schreibst, vorne ist bis 180mm möglich.
Ist das von LP so freigegeben?
Dann könnte man ja ne 66 ATA oder so reingeben und auch noch bergauf fahren?!


----------



## Asha'man (4. November 2009)

@mkernbach: Wenn du im Preis und vor allem in der Rahmengröße noch runtergehen würdest, nehm ich dir den Rahmen ab.


----------



## mkernbach (4. November 2009)

bs99 schrieb:


> du schreibst, vorne ist bis 180mm möglich.
> Ist das von LP so freigegeben?
> Dann könnte man ja ne 66 ATA oder so reingeben und auch noch bergauf fahren?!



Ich hatte vorher eine Talas drin, die ja bekanntlich auch absenkbar ist..  Ist ja nicht umsonst ein Touren Enduro oder wie Lapierre es nennt "Long Travel Cross Country"

Hatte mit meinem Händler darüber gesprochen, er meinte es wäre kein Problem ne 180er Forke reinzubauen, sofern sie nicht zu hoch baut.... Sonst würde die Geometrie versaut werden.


----------



## mkernbach (4. November 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @mkernbach: Wenn du im Preis und vor allem in der Rahmengröße noch runtergehen würdest, nehm ich dir den Rahmen ab.



Warte.. Ich hol schon mal die Flex ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (4. November 2009)

Hehe, aber davon will ich nachher nichts mehr sehen. 

Ich brauch nen 2008/09er Spicy Rahmen in S für mein Frauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hehe, aber davon will ich nachher nichts mehr sehen.
> 
> Ich brauch nen 2008/09er Spicy Rahmen in S für mein Frauchen.


 
Der 09er Rahmen ist noch lieferbar in S (Gr.42) .
Nur noch 2 Stück da!
Kostenpunkt. 1810,-


----------



## Asha'man (4. November 2009)

Gebraucht wÃ¤re aber netter. Weil 1800â¬ sind im Moment nicht drin. 

Das wÃ¤re dann das grÃ¼ne 916, oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2009)

Genau. Der grüne Rahmen mit dem Fox Float RP.


----------



## All-Maikl (4. November 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hehe, aber davon will ich nachher nichts mehr sehen.
> 
> Ich brauch nen 2008/09er Spicy Rahmen in S für mein Frauchen.



Kauft Ihr das 516 Lady von 2008 oder 2009, ich denke das passt von der Größe her noch besser. Sie sollte Elfchens mal Probefahren.

Edit: Das kannst bestimmt noch was runterhandeln ist ja von ´08


----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

hi leutz, hab mir anfang diesen jahres mein bike (Kona Stinky 2008 delux) inwinterberg geschrottet:-/. fahre schon seit ein paar jahren FR/DH un wollt ma eure meinung wissen: meine auswahl steht zwischen dem Ghost FR Northshore 800 von 09 oder dem Lapierre Froggy 718. So jetzt wollt ich wissen, welches der beiden bikes das bessere fahrferhalten hat und met welchem man von den beiden das bessere bike i richtung DH ist. aalso es sollte was taugen, um ma en paar geile jumps zu machen. viele grüße  daniel


----------



## clausi87 (6. November 2009)

also das ost fahrwerk am froggy is schon eine feine sache ,und geht mit ner totem vorn,auf deutschen dh strecken mehr als klar.dann aber auf jedenfall den kleinen rahmen nehmen.
der 4 gelenker am gost ist das aufjedenfall einfachergestrickt.
und sind wa mal erlich ooptisch mach das froggy auch mehr her


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. November 2009)

Das Ghost ist mit Sicherheit DH tauglicher als das Froggy. Vor allem das 718 ist ziemlich Tourenmässig aufgebaut.
Was du mit Sicherheit vergessen kannst, ist mit dem Ghost eine Tour zu fahren. 
Wenn du dir aber das 518 holst und die gesparten Euros in eine 180mm Gabel investierst, hast du ein klasse Freerider mit dem du auch auf dem Hometrail nochmal an den Startpunkt radeln kannst.
Schau dir doch mal die Rahmendesigns genau an, das sollte doch die 
Frage Lapierre vs. Ghost beantworten!


----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

klar gibts zwischen dem frog un dem ghost große unterschiede bei dem aussehen keine frage. doch gibst nich irgend en bike was da zwischen liegt??? gruß daniel


----------



## clausi87 (6. November 2009)

so wie auf dem bild is es denk ich schon äußerst dh tauglich....


----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

hey danke aber weist du wie viel der spaß kostet?????
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (6. November 2009)

Bos Idylle / Idylle Pro = 1500,- / 1900,-
Bos S**toy = 650-750,-


----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

ok aber welche würdest du mir empfehlen??? lg


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Und das funzt ganz große Klasse


----------



## mkernbach (6. November 2009)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> ok aber welche würdest du mir empfehlen??? lg



Hab keinerlei Erfahrungswerte dazu. Bin den Dämpfer nur mal kurz inner Stadt gefahren. Frag mal Papa Midnight dazu. Er hat den Dämpfer in seinem Frosch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Der spricht schon uneingefahren besser an als jeder andere Dämpfer, den ich je gefahren habe. Und weil ich ein alter Sack bin, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das schon so ein paar waren. In Kombi mit der N´dee die beste Federungsperformance, die ich mir vorstellen kann.


----------



## mkernbach (6. November 2009)

Nen RC4 hatte bisher noch keiner im Frosch, oder?


----------



## hopfer (6. November 2009)

schau mal in den froggy thread da hat schon einer das neue 518 mit RC4


----------



## juchemanno92 (6. November 2009)

Die BOS-Diskussion gab es hier ja schon häufiger...sicher ganz toll (mein völliger Ernst) geht hier doch an der Frage vorbei...

Er will Tipps, Erfahrungswerte etc. zu zwei Bikes.

Also, zu Deiner Frage:

Ich bin 2 Jahre ein Ghost Northshore gefahren, viel in Winterberg, O`Gau und ein paar Hometrails. Ich bin eher Dh orientiert vom Fahrstil und fand irgendwann die Front am Ghost recht hoch, eben eher verspielter oder "freeridediger". Hat aber alles gut mitgemacht, keine Probleme und Winterberg ging wirklich alles mit dem Bike.

Ich kenne das Froggy leider nur von der Hofrunde, bin allerdings schon ein paar Touren mit dem Spicy gefahren und habe seit 6 Wochen das Zesty 914 ´10. OST ist sicher vielseitiger als der Viergelenker am Ghost. Der Hinterbau des Ghost war für den reinen Abfahrtssport gut zu gebrauchen.

Und, wenn Du nur DH fahren möchtest entscheide Dich am besten gleich fürs DH 720/920. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren DH 230, kein Vergleich zu einem Freerider der auch DH kann...

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Entscheidung.

Ich lese hier gewöhnlich nur mit, dachte mir aber so von Meenzer zu Meenzer kann ich mich mal beteiligen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

bin nur ma in ner stadt mit nem frog 718 gefahren. dat war schon geil aber wie is es mit sonm gerät im DH park? weil bin nich der leichteste un auch nichmeer en anfänger und da brauchts schon wat stabiles. oh und wenn wo gibts die besten angebot? hofe ich störe nich!!! lg dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

Hi thomas, cool ma jemand "einheimischen" zu treffen! wo fährsten hir in der umgebung so?????


----------



## juchemanno92 (6. November 2009)

Hier fahre ich meist Touren, jetzt im Winter viel Rheinhessen (abends) ansonsten viel Rheingau, Wiesbadener Hügel Binger Wald oder mal in die Pfalz.

Dh fahre ich eigentlich nur noch im Park, bin doch zu faul die 18 Kilo bergauf zu schieben. Mit dem Wirbel um die Rinne ist ja auch eine gute Gelegenheit in unserer Gegend verloren gegangen...

Fährst Du auch Touren? Schönen Abend


----------



## LapierreFroggy (6. November 2009)

ja ab und zu. hab en uuuuuuuuurrraltes spicy. is en ihre kutsche Grins. aber hauptsätzlich fahr ich freeride un dh. aber seitdem mein kona anfang des jahres geschrotet wurde spar ich auf en neues FR/DH bike. du hast recht das mit da rinne :-(.abba ma erlich! Ich find das mit dem hochlatschen gehört dazu lach. wie lang fährst schon un wie alt biste????


----------



## LapierreFroggy (7. November 2009)

na dann denk ich ma weiterwas die beste entscheidung ist. Denn frürs DH bis harte FR is das ghost besser geeignet. en schönen tag daniel


----------



## wasp200 (10. November 2009)

Hallo an die Gemeinde...

Bina auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufradsatz für mein Zesty 314 und wollte mal so fragen was ihr für laufräder verbaut habt!?

Momentan schwebt mir etwas in folgender Konfiguration vor..

DT Swiss 370
AlexRims Supra 28 oder AlexRims Supra D in rot
Speichen hab ich noch keine Ahnung welche genau!??

Was fahrt ihr so bzw. habt ihr Vorschläge, Tipps!??


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. November 2009)

Speichen von DT oder Sapiem bringen dich immer auf die sichere Seite. Nimm dazu Messingnippel. Und dann am besten noch jemanden, der das auch zusammenbauen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Speichen von DT oder Sapiem bringen dich immer auf die sichere Seite. Nimm dazu Messingnippel. Und dann am besten noch jemanden, der das auch zusammenbauen kann...


 
Ok punkto Naben und Felgen bessere Ideen oder sieht das soweit gut aus!?


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. November 2009)

DT oder Sapim Speichen sind in der Tat erste Wahl.
Wir verbauen meist Hope Pro 2 Naben, fahre die auch selber. Sind leicht, nicht zu teuer und haltbar.
Felgen würde ich Mavic empfehlen. Sind besser als Alex.
Wenn der Satz leicht werden soll zum Touren am besten XC 717 (Reifenbreite max. 2,25) oder etwas schwerer und robuster sind die EN 521, da passen auch 2,4er Reifen drauf.


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> DT oder Sapim Speichen sind in der Tat erste Wahl.
> Wir verbauen meist Hope Pro 2 Naben, fahre die auch selber. Sind leicht, nicht zu teuer und haltbar.
> Felgen würde ich Mavic empfehlen. Sind besser als Alex.
> Wenn der Satz leicht werden soll zum Touren am besten XC 717 (Reifenbreite max. 2,25) oder etwas schwerer und robuster sind die EN 521, da passen auch 2,4er Reifen drauf.


 

Sind Mavic tatsächlich um so viel besser? Ich hätte am neuen Satz nämlich gerne rote Felgen, da das recht gut zu meinem 08er Zesty 314 passen würde!
Denke daher an die Alex Supra D in rot


Speichen hätte ich sowieso Sapim oder DT genommen! Welche DT-Speichen wären sinnvoll bei einem momentanem Gewicht von 80kg!?


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

Die Alex Supra D kann mit Mavic und DT Swiss problemlos mithalten (im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Alex Felge)
Die Supra D ist eigengentlich eine Freeride und DH Felge und nicht umbedigt das Optimale für Touren da ist die Mavic EN 521 besser geeignet.

Speichen Die DT Swiss Competition oder Sapim Race.


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

Das die Supra D für das Zesty ein bischen viel ist ist mir klar!

Alternative bei Alex wäre sonst nur die Supra 28 in chrom!
Sind auch Erfahrungen zu der Supra 28 bekannt!?

Ist viel Unterschied zwischen den DT Competition und SuperComp!?


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

die supra 28 ist wider nicht wirklich berauschend (Maulweite / Gewicht)

Die Competiton hat die Maße 2.0-1.8-2.0 (Kopf -Mitte- Kopf bei den Nippeln)
Die SuperComp hat die Maße 2.0-1.7-1.8 (Kopf -Mitte- Kopf bei den Nippeln)
Und ist somit nicht so stabil aber Leichter.
wen man allerdings die Supra D und die SuperComp kombiniert erhält man auch ein gutes Laufrad


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

ist auch eine idee!! das ganze vielleicht noch ordentlich eingespeicht!?

Gibt es ev. noch tipps wegen der Naben!??
Bin ja eigentlich ein Freund von Shimano = bisher immer Centerlock und Shimano-Bremsen und immer zufrieden nur diesmal soll es doch 6-Loch für die Formula sein!


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

Möglich wäre auch ein Belastungs orientierter Aufbau Revo./ Comp.
(vr. Links Comp. / Rechts Revo.) (hr Links Revo / Rechts Comp.)

Naben:
Hope (wen mans Laut mag)
DT Swiss 240s (leiser als Hope aber nicht wirklich besser sondern nur Teurer)
Acros 74/75 Qualitativ hochwertiger als Hope/ DT Swiss
(Shimano Saint) günstig und sorglos!


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

An die Saints hab ich gar nicht gedacht!? Wie schwer sind die etwa eigentlich im Vergleich mit den 370 von DT Swiss!?

Danke erstmal auch für die Tipps...

Da wird vermutlich noch viel gegrübelt und gerechnet...


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

Ungefähr gleich schwer! auf 50gr kommt es nicht an oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

50gr bei den naben auf oder ab wäre fällt da buchstäblich nicht mehr ins gewicht...


----------



## schnitti (11. November 2009)

Vorbei der Vorteil der EN 521 im Hinblick auf das Gewicht eher zu vernachlässigen ist. Die Supra D ist gerade mal ca. 25 g pro Felge schwerer. Ich habe mir mit der Supra D ja gerade einen LRS aufgebaut.



hopfer schrieb:


> Die Alex Supra D kann mit Mavic und DT Swiss problemlos mithalten (im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Alex Felge)
> Die Supra D ist eigengentlich eine Freeride und DH Felge und nicht umbedigt das Optimale für Touren da ist die Mavic EN 521 besser geeignet.
> 
> Speichen Die DT Swiss Competition oder Sapim Race.


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

auch wohl war aber wer braucht 25mm auf dem Zesty?


----------



## schnitti (11. November 2009)

Nee, eigentlich nicht da hast Du wohl recht.


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich nicht da hast Du wohl recht.


 
Ich nehm mal an du fährst die Supra D am Froggy!?


----------



## schnitti (11. November 2009)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber leider ist das Froggy momentan nicht einsatzbereit. Allerdings bin die Laufräder auch noch nicht gefahren da sie erst letztes Wochenende fertig geworden sind.


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

verdammt... hätte gedacht das die Supra D ja eigentlich nicht so schwer wären...von der optik her hätten sie perfekt gepasst!
Klar Optik ist nicht alles aber ein kl. Farbtupfer am Zesty wäre schon toll....

viell. werdens auch die Supra 28!? Manche Sachen muss man viell. einfach probieren!?


----------



## mkernbach (11. November 2009)

Was spricht gegen die 4.1d?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2009)

Du möchtest ja Rote Felgen...

Währ das was?

DT Freeride LRS

oder

DT Enduro LRS

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

Hmm da würde ich von DT Swiss eher die EX 5,1. oder die 530 nehmen denk ich!??


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

DER FR ist overkill!
und der Enduro hat ein Bescheidenes Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis!

EDIT: wen dann die 5.1d bzw. jetzt die EX500
allerdings sind die Mavic aus eigener Erfahrung besser!


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

Stimmt = da bleibe ich eher bei den klassischen Sätzen und habe die freie auswahl und wenn ich die roten(schweren) Supra D nehmen würde wäre ich gewichtsm. je nach aufbau in der liga der DT's...

Aber danke fürn Tipp


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

verdammt sind die mavics echt um so viel besser!?

Ich will kein gelbes D-Logo auf den Felgen...
und auch nix runterkratzen


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2009)

...dann mach dir doch nen roten Schriftzug drauf.


----------



## wasp200 (11. November 2009)

manche sachen macht man ordentlich oder gar nicht...

und ich will mich nicht jedes mal ärgern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (11. November 2009)

wenn deine Felge schon etwas schwerer wird, dann nimm doch einfach leichtere Speichen
z.B. DT Aerolite und DT pro loch hexagonal Nippel, sehr leicht und richtig zentriert in einer ordentlichen Felge, Endfest 

Fahre sie selbst in 2 LRSs und bin hochzufrieden
*
*


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Für alle Zesty Freunde hier ein 714...Bitte einmal dem Link folgen. Ich muß ja nun nicht jeden Fred hier verstopfen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424963&page=2


----------



## martinjenni (12. November 2009)

Hallo, wenn du rot in den Laufrädern haben möchtest, schau dir mal die fulcrum Laufräder an.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wer hier rote Laufräder sucht, aber ich hab noch nen satz DT 2350 über. neu. Anrufen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. November 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit Spank Tweet Tweet. Die wiegen zwar 570g pro Felge. Sind recht breit, kommst dann aber mit Hope Naben auf knapp unter 2kg.
http://www.spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=60&tid=12
Da ist ein Bild von den Felgen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Schönes Stück. Das Gewicht ist auch echt ok. Ist die eloxiert? Aber die Stabilität einer 721 oder ähnlich zu erreichen wird sehr schwer.


----------



## wasp200 (12. November 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Spank Tweet Tweet. Die wiegen zwar 570g pro Felge. Sind recht breit, kommst dann aber mit Hope Naben auf knapp unter 2kg.
> http://www.spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=60&tid=12
> Da ist ein Bild von den Felgen.



Schauen ja sehr nice aus....wie siehts bei den spank preislich aus!?


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. November 2009)

Die Spankfelgen sind eloxiert und die Tweet Tweet kosten 59,- pro Felge.
Ich selber fahre die Subrosa, welche ziemlich vergleibar ist. Bin damit schon derbe Stufen und verblockte Sachen gefahren.... halten gut.
Ein Freund von mir hat die Subrosa schon seit ein paar Jahren und die rocken immernoch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Hier ein Spicy 516 in L Modell 2010.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424963&page=2


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2009)

Superschön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (16. November 2009)

how do you come along with the HR Lust in wet / muddy conditions ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

12.0 kg und MEIIIINS!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (16. November 2009)

random schrieb:


> Its a great, fast enough, very light, long lasting (70a) all around tyre and i love it,  but if you want the best possible traction/grip on loose gravel, mud, slippery rocks, you better get some 42a minions or something else 2.5+.



ok thx, at the moment i ride front muddymarry ust, back fat albert ust for the winter, but in spring i will sure try these once, maybe the rubberqueen 2.2 ust ... 

greets


----------



## hopfer (16. November 2009)

@Micha

Schick! aber du fährst hoffentlich ab jetzt nicht in Lycra Hosen, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

Nich mal im Dunkeln!


----------



## matziie (16. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinnig heißes Teil


----------



## Sumsemann (16. November 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig heißes Teil



Definitiv!!!! 

Aber... 12Kg ohne Pedale finde ich doch recht schwer 

LG
Matthias


----------



## TeamAlter (16. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


>



Was wiegt denn der Race Face Kurbel? Ich liebeugel ja immer noch mit der SIXC 2-fach.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Ich hab das Schätzchen vor lauter Extase gar nicht gewogen, aber sie ist deutlich leichter als die vorher verbaute XT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Definitiv!!!!
> 
> Aber... 12Kg ohne Pedale finde ich doch recht schwer
> 
> ...



Lieber funktionierende 12 kg, als eine kaputtgetunte 10 Kilo Schranze, die in jeder Kurve anfängt zu weinen. Ich muss schon 5-6 Tage die Woche in meinem Laden schrauben. Da will ich das nicht auch noch auf meinem trail.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Lieber funktionierende 12 kg, als eine kaputtgetunte 10 Kilo Schranze, die in jeder Kurve anfängt zu weinen. Ich muss schon 5-6 Tage die Woche in meinem Laden schrauben. Da will ich das nicht auch noch auf meinem trail.



So war das auch nicht gemeint. Ich hätte bei den Komponenten und dem Carbonrahmen doch mindestens ein Kilo weniger erwartet.

Wenn an dem Zesty Pedalen dran sind dann trennen dein Zesty und mein Spicy nur gute 1,5 Kilo.

Wenn ich dann bedenke, dass meine versenkbare Sattelstütze schon über 300gr mehr wiegt, bleiben noch gute 1,2 Kilo.

Laufräder, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel, Reifen, Bremse... Alles ist deutlich schwerer.

Was ist denn dann der Carbonrahmen überhaupt leichter?

Micha... ich will das Rad überhaupt nicht schlecht machen. Ich würds auch sofort gegen mein 9kilo Hardtail tauschen!!! Aber wirklich Sinn macht der Carbonrahmen dann doch nicht 

Unter Berücksichtigung der Empfindlichkeit von Carbon, würd ich dann definitiv zum Alu Rahmen greifen.

Wenn der Alu Hinterbau ja eigentlich schon 300gr sparen soll, dann müsste doch der komplette Rahmen rund 1Kilo leichter sein. Insbesondere im Vergleich zum Spicy...

Das kann er aber nach meiner Rechnung nicht sein.


Aber dennoch... GEILES BIKE!!! 
Ich würds trotzdem haben wollen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## schnitti (17. November 2009)

Sehr schön geworden das Rad. Auf der RaceFace-Seite steht, dass die Kurbel komplett inkl. Innenlager 730g wiegen soll, damit wäre sie dann gut 50g leichter als die aktuelle XTR. Die NEXT hat aber auch 'nen netten Preis...

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand beim Neuaufbau des Froggy?



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab das Schätzchen vor lauter Extase gar nicht gewogen, aber sie ist deutlich leichter als die vorher verbaute XT...


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Ich hab zum Schluss nur noch die Kurbel getauscht und auf einmal war der ganze Bock erheblich leichter...
Beim Frosch fehlen nur noch ein paar Eloxalteile, evtl. ne neue Kurbel und die Gabel. Also so gut wie nix


----------



## hopfer (17. November 2009)

was hast du vor rein zu bauen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Hab jetzt ne Race Face Next carbon drinstecken. Is doch oben im Bild! Die XT ist zwar echt gut, sieht aber im Rad schei55e aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. November 2009)

Meinte die Gabel vom Frosch dachte du hast die N´dee?
und was für eine Kurbel? Atlas FR?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Die N´dee kommt ja auch wieder rein und drin IST eine Race Face Next. Siehe oben.


----------



## TeamAlter (17. November 2009)

Also noch mal zu meiner Frage. Weiß jemand das Gewicht der SixC von Race Face? Ich kann die angegebenen 760 g nicht ganz glauben. Da würde dann wohl noch das Innenlager mit um die 100 g hinzukommen richtig?


----------



## hopfer (17. November 2009)

@papa
 was für ein Missverständnis ich rede nur vom Froggy also sowohl Gabel als auch Kurbel 
Das du eine Race Face Next auf deinen Zesty fährst habe ich begriffen.

@Team Alter
vielleicht findest du hier was:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326232&page=4
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-sixc-respond-2009.html

ansonsten solltest du unter Sicklines schauen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2009)

Ach sooo....;-)
Bin am überlegen mir da ne Atlas FR reinzubauen. Hab die hier in einer Vitrine liegen und die lächelt mich jeden Morgen an....Verdammt...


----------



## S1las (20. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ach sooo....;-)
> Bin am überlegen mir da ne Atlas FR reinzubauen. Hab die hier in einer Vitrine liegen und die lächelt mich jeden Morgen an....Verdammt...



Atlas FR kann ich nur empfehlen . Super Steifikeit und vom Design muss ich erst gar nicht anfangen zu schwaermen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2009)

Und es gibt sie in blau


----------



## S1las (20. November 2009)

und in rot und  und und und ...
Danke Raceface


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2009)

Hi,

fahre morgen nach Willingen. Will einer aus dem Raum Bielefeld mit?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> und in rot und  und und und ...
> Danke Raceface



Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wieviele Shimano Kurbeln ich deswegen inzwischen rumliegen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (21. November 2009)

hey folks, 
mein spicy 916 wiegt 12,7kg in L...und möchte evtl SINNVOLL abspecken 
eine technische frage:
ich würde gerne sram XO drehgriffe samt schaltwerk einbauen (habe ich hier noch rumfliegen). passt das schaltwerk in den rahmen oder gibt es konflikte mit dem eingebauten carbon-schaltwerk-schutz von lapierre ? (imho hängt nämlich das shadow-XTR-teil sehr innen).
über hilfe wäre ich dankbar, muss dann nicht umsonst alles abschrauben.
weiss jd zufällig die gewichtsersparnis XT-shifter & XTR schaltwerk <-> XO ?

gibt es hier im forum erfahrungen mit spicy 916 gewichtstuning ? irgendwelche sinnvollen tipps? (laufräder & reifen bleiben! bremsen gehen nicht mehr leichter . 

danke! 

cheers


----------



## clausi87 (21. November 2009)

wenn ich das auf der homepage von lapierre richtig seh kommt das 2010 spicy mit x.o. müsste also problemlos passen.
zur gewichtsersparnis kann ich nix sagen....
ich würd aber deine xt shifter haben wollen...also wenn man da die ganganzeige abbauen kann^^


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wieviele Shimano Kurbeln ich deswegen inzwischen rumliegen habe...



Also, wenn ich dir da irgendwie helfen kann- im Keller ist noch Platz.


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2009)

@ Waldschleicher & Papa:    Ich kann dir auch helfen ...  Suche bald ne neue Kurbel 

LG Jens


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2009)

Und seltsammerweise haben die alle ein Race Face Innenlager. Wie das wohl kommt...


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. November 2009)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> hey folks,
> mein spicy 916 wiegt 12,7kg in L...und möchte evtl SINNVOLL abspecken
> eine technische frage:
> ich würde gerne sram XO drehgriffe samt schaltwerk einbauen (habe ich hier noch rumfliegen). passt das schaltwerk in den rahmen oder gibt es konflikte mit dem eingebauten carbon-schaltwerk-schutz von lapierre ? (imho hängt nämlich das shadow-XTR-teil sehr innen).
> ...


 
In der Bike gab es vor einiger Zeit einen Vergleich XO gegen XTR unter anderem. Habe in Erinnerung, dass die XTR Kombi ein paar Gramm leichter war. Die paar Gramm sind aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert. 
Denke, dass im Bereich Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau noch ein paar Gramm zu sparen sind.
Aber wieso noch abspecken? Willst du damit Marathons fahren?


----------



## extreme-tom (21. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> wenn ich das auf der homepage von lapierre richtig seh kommt das 2010 spicy mit x.o. müsste also problemlos passen.
> zur gewichtsersparnis kann ich nix sagen....
> ich würd aber deine xt shifter haben wollen...also wenn man da die ganganzeige abbauen kann^^


die anzeige ist wohl das einzige sinnvolle dran 
also schau genau /zoom/ auf das bild hier:

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/big-mountain-bike/2010/spicy-916-2010#

da ist zwar das XO schaltwerk aber keine spur mehr von diesem edlen carbonschutz!!!


----------



## extreme-tom (21. November 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> In der Bike gab es vor einiger Zeit einen Vergleich XO gegen XTR unter anderem. Habe in Erinnerung, dass die XTR Kombi ein paar Gramm leichter war. Die paar Gramm sind aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert.
> Denke, dass im Bereich Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau noch ein paar Gramm zu sparen sind.



servus. das spicy 916 hat aber XT shifter 
ich habe jetzt nachgeschaut: 
XO twister -> 172 gramm
XT shifter -> 254 gramm.
dazu kommen die schweren gummigriffe von lapierre (mit schraubenfixierung) ab und es kommen gekürzte moosgummi teile dran (habe ich an anderen bikes ->  ).
der carbonschutz kommt ebenfalls ab.
ich denke, dass ich das rädchen so insgesamt so um die 150 gramm abspecke 



> Aber wieso noch abspecken? Willst du damit Marathons fahren?



Weil leichte aber funktionierende Räder sich schön bergauf fahren . Würde ich damit Marathons fahren wollen, würd ich als erstes 1 kg an den Laufrädern + Reifen sparen 

Ziel wäre <12 kg aber ohne filligrane carbon-sattelstütze + unbequemen sattel wohl kaum machbar 

Freue mich aber falls jd sinnvolle leichtbautipps hat!!!

PS fahre an allen rädern sonst immer drehgriffe!


----------



## svensonn (22. November 2009)

@extrem-tom

Erleichterung bringt auch zB eine andere Kurbel, etwa XTR, deshalb ist auch das 2009er 916 leichter als das 2010er.
Noch einige Gramm gehen am Schaltwerk, wenn du die ShortCage Geschichte nimmst, ca 10g, Thomson Elite raus und Thomson Masterpiece rein, noch mal 40g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (22. November 2009)

svensonn schrieb:


> @extrem-tom
> 
> Erleichterung bringt auch zB eine andere Kurbel, etwa XTR, deshalb ist auch das 2009er 916 leichter als das 2010er.


eine (noir) carbonkurbel an einem enduro ist ein no-go...daher (und weil es viel schöner ist) fahre ich das 2009er 
allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die kurbel allein das 2010er schwerer macht. die neue FOX-kartusche spart mehr am gabelgewicht als die kurbel beaufschlagt!



> Noch einige Gramm gehen am Schaltwerk, wenn du die ShortCage Geschichte nimmst, ca 10g,


werde wohl das xtr schaltwerk und die xt shifter gegen XO samt drehgriffen und sehr leichten griffen tauschen. da gehen wohl ca 150g



> Thomson Elite raus und Thomson Masterpiece rein, noch mal 40g.


SUPER TIPP! die nach hinten gekröpfte elite macht das rad noch hecklastiger als es ohnehin schon ist. danke für die idee!


----------



## svensonn (22. November 2009)

aber gerne doch!


----------



## clausi87 (22. November 2009)

...da hab ich doch glatt mal übersehen das das 916 keinen carbonschutz mehr hat....schande über mich^^


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. November 2009)

Passt halt mit SRAM nicht so gut zusammen.


----------



## extreme-tom (23. November 2009)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> servus. das spicy 916 hat aber XT shifter
> ich habe jetzt nachgeschaut:
> XO twister -> 172 gramm
> XT shifter -> 254 gramm.
> ...


so, fertig zusammengebaut. gewichtsersparnis:
carbonschutz: -16gr
griffe: -95gr
schaltwerk: +11gr
drehgriffe: -82gr
- - - - 
182gramm 
aber bis auf 12kg ist noch ein weiter und steiniger weg


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2009)

dann mal viel erfolg .. 

langer weg = jops

steinig = nö, das steinfeld umfährste einfach aber teuer wirds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (27. November 2009)

HI Jungs,

war ein paar Wochen nicht im Forum - gibts zwischenzeitlich ne Lösung für ne 3Fach schaltbare KeFü am Zesty?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2009)

lc4fun schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> 
> war ein paar wochen nicht im forum - gibts zwischenzeitlich ne lösung für ne 3fach schaltbare kefü am zesty?
> 
> ...



nö....


----------



## L0cke (27. November 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> HI Jungs,
> 
> war ein paar Wochen nicht im Forum - gibts zwischenzeitlich ne Lösung für ne 3Fach schaltbare KeFü am Zesty?
> 
> ...



wo liegt denn das problem, kann da evtl helfen  , dreifachkefüs gibts von mir schon, kann man bestimmt auch fürs zesty anpassen ....


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. November 2009)

Na dann mal los! Die von Shaman gibts erst in 2010.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. November 2009)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> HI Jungs,
> 
> war ein paar Wochen nicht im Forum - gibts zwischenzeitlich ne Lösung für ne 3Fach schaltbare KeFü am Zesty?
> 
> ...


Frag doch mal beim Andy nach. (www.anbipa.de). Der hat da auch was am Start. Das was er mir letzte Woche gezeigt hat sah sehr gut aus. Obs auch fürs Zesty passt? Nachfragen.


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2009)

@ Papa: Meinst du die nicht passenden für die 44er Blätter?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. November 2009)

es wird eine Führung mit längerem Arm geben. Die alten mit Innenlagermontage passten ja von der Länge her. Nur die Aufnahme halt nicht. Martin Joza hat die Commander halt spezifisch für Zweiblattfahrer gebaut.


----------



## L0cke (28. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Na dann mal los! Die von Shaman gibts erst in 2010.



müsst mir mal eure wünsche neben 3-fach mitteilen, unter 40g dürfte auch bestimmt den wunsch nach etwas leichten erfüllen .



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> es wird eine Führung mit längerem Arm geben. Die alten mit Innenlagermontage passten ja von der Länge her. Nur die Aufnahme halt nicht. Martin Joza hat die Commander halt spezifisch für Zweiblattfahrer gebaut.



verstehe ich das richtig, ihr wollt neben dreifach eine für iscg und nciht innenlager, oder wo liegt das problem?


----------



## bushman75 (28. November 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Tja, aber die einzigen Händler bei mir in der Gegend (Bochum und Velbert) haben beide Lapierre wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Der Deutschland Vertrieb scheint noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein, schade.
> 
> In Herne gibt es doch Fahrrad Korte. Der führt LP.


----------



## Asha'man (29. November 2009)

Huch, wer gräbt denn sowas von mir aus?  Mittlerweile gibts auch zwei Händler in Köln. Aber die sind nicht wirklich auf MTBs spezialisiert. Da bleib ich doch lieber bei Papa Midnight und Move-Cycles. Auch wenn die ewig weit weg sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

@ Locke:     Ich wünsche mir eine leichte, billige, stabile, leise und 3 fach-schaltbare KeFü fürs 09er Spicy  Am besten wäre es über die ISbla bla bla Aufnahme ... ich weiß nicht in wiefern das die Wünsche der Anderen wieder spiegelt ....

LG Jens


----------



## LapierreFroggy (29. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Na dann mal los! Die von Shaman gibts erst in 2010.



hi papa,  hat der radstand bielefeld en froggy 718 hammerschmitt von 2009 gruss daniel.


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

Ich denke schon das Papa das da noch stehen hat .. in diesem geilen grün


----------



## Sumsemann (29. November 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Locke:     Ich wünsche mir eine leichte, billige, stabile, leise und 3 fach-schaltbare KeFü fürs 09er Spicy  Am besten wäre es über die ISbla bla bla Aufnahme ... ich weiß nicht in wiefern das die Wünsche der Anderen wieder spiegelt ....
> 
> LG Jens



Trifft auch meine Vorstellung einer KeFü


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

du solltest aber rot eloxierte rollen und schruaben ergänzen


----------



## L0cke (29. November 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Locke:     Ich wünsche mir eine leichte, billige, stabile, leise und 3 fach-schaltbare KeFü fürs 09er Spicy  Am besten wäre es über die ISbla bla bla Aufnahme ... ich weiß nicht in wiefern das die Wünsche der Anderen wieder spiegelt ....
> LG Jens





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Trifft auch meine Vorstellung einer KeFü



evtl hilft das:

Grundplatte und rolle werden selbst gelegt bzw gedreht, nur die lager und schrauben,mutter und distanzscheiben werden fertig zugekauft.
Bei schraube und mutter könnt ihr euch bei einer bestellung die eloxalfarbe aussuchen.

ich liste mal kurz den derzeitigen stand der dinge auf:

kefü 1 fach (LoFü F) - ca 50g
kefü 2 fach (LoFü 2E ) - 30g
kefü 2 fach mit e-type (LoFü E² ) - 35g
kefü 2 fach (LoFü 2LL ) - 38g
kefü 3 fach (LoFü 3LL ) -41g ----(als e-typeversion 4g schwerer)

ISCG (05) only versionen sind ca 3-5g schwerer.

Die beiden E Versionen haben leichtere rollen, welche wirklich unhöhrbar sind, leider ist der verschleiß , subjektiv für mich, relativ hoch, wer viel tritt wird nach ca 2 jahren eine neue rolle brauchen.
Die LL-Versionen (long live) haben ein anderes material welches extrem abriebsfest ist, dafür aber auch relativ laut. (etwas leiser als die rollen von shaman racing)
Die F-Version ist eine führung mit käfig oben und ritzel unten zur kettenspannung also eher was für freerider und dhler die nur ein kettenblatt vorne haben.

Bei der E²-Version hat man die möglichkeit haben anstelle des e-typeumwerfers einen führungskäfig zu montieren, und damit die kette auf einem bestimmten blatt zu halten,z.b. wenn man im park unterwegs ist .

Kostenpunkt ist zwischen 50 und 60 euro, je nach version, spezalanfertigung für bestimmte rahmen ist auch möglich, z.b. wie bei einigen canyons benötigt.

Bilder auf der waage kann ich lieder derzeit nicht zeigen, habe großes digicamsterben, nun wirds zu weihnachten was großes, hoffe die ält, solange ein älteres bild:


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2009)

LapierreFroggy schrieb:


> hi papa,  hat der radstand bielefeld en froggy 718 hammerschmitt von 2009 gruss daniel.



Eins in 48 ist noch da. ja, es ist grün. 
Bitte alles weitere per PN. Bin heute noch öfter online.


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

das hört sich suppi an Locke  Ich habe allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:

- Gibt es ne Messung der Lautstärke der Rollen oder nen Video?
- Welches Material verwendest du für den "Körper"?


LG Jens


----------



## L0cke (29. November 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das hört sich suppi an Locke  Ich habe allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> - Gibt es ne Messung der Lautstärke der Rollen oder nen Video?
> - Welches Material verwendest du für den "Körper"?
> ...



richtige Lautstärkemessung habe ich leider mangels Lautstärkemesser ncoh nicht durchgeführt , die normale Rolle ist auf jedenfall unhöhrbar,gibts auch engegen der Auflistung in 3 fach,(da  kann ich aber keine 100prozentige Funktionsfähigkeit geben, da sie noch nicht lang genug getstet wurde) hier ist jedoch fürs kleine Kettenblatt zum führen ein Zahnrad montiert, und ist vor allem für die gedacht die viel bergaufkurbeln, aber dabei nichts von der führung hören wollen, Komplettkefü liegt hier bei unter 40g, habe es gerade nicht genau im Kopf.
Die LL-Version ist relativ laut, aber stören tut sie nur wenn man sich drauf konzentriert, den normalerweise vermischt sich ihr Geräusch mit dem der summenden Reifen (zumindest auf Teer), ansonsten ist ab spätestens 25kmh Wind und sonstige Geräusche lauter, man kann das Geräusch noch vermindern indem man ein Stück Rennradschlauch oder Schrumpfschlauch überzieht, aber dies macht die Kettenführung etwas schwerer .
Falls jemand eine Shaman Racing am Bike hat und mal ein Vid einstellen könnte wär des recht hilfreich, von der Lautstärke geht meine Rolle  nähmlich in diese Richtung.

Zum Material welches ich für die Rollen verwende, es handelt sich dabei einmal um eine Art recht harten Gummies und einmal um eine  Plastikmischung, beides kommt aus dem Industriebereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2009)

Hast doch eh nen Helm auf


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

aber ab und zu nur nen Tourer ... wollte nur vorher nen Beispiel haben bevor ich Geld investiere ... danke nochma .. aus welchem Material machst du die Halterung etc?

Ich wäre gespannt was du nach Weihnachten so an BIldern leifern kannst. Freue mich auf jeden schon und bin wirklich interessiert ... muss mal testen ob es sich für mich lohnt ...


LG Jens und weiter so


----------



## L0cke (29. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hast doch eh nen Helm auf



ich fahr auch mal halbschahle, ich bin auch so hier schon bekannt wie nen bunter hund, wenn ich da noch überall mitm fullface rummfahre... 



JENSeits schrieb:


> aber ab und zu nur nen Tourer ... wollte nur vorher nen Beispiel haben bevor ich Geld investiere ... danke nochma .. aus welchem Material machst du die Halterung etc?



den kefüarm laminiere ich aus carbon , was für dinge willst noch wissen?



JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich wäre gespannt was du nach Weihnachten so an BIldern leifern kannst. Freue mich auf jeden schon und bin wirklich interessiert ... muss mal testen ob es sich für mich lohnt ...
> LG Jens und weiter so



jo dann wart mal bis dahin, evtl taucht bis dahin die eine oder andere auch hier im forum  , wenn du dran denkst das ich dir eine kefü nur kurz mal zum testen schicken kann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, habe das zweimal gemacht, einmal kam sie nicht mehr zurück und die andere nachm halben jahr, nochmal mache ich das nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

Das würde ich nie denken ... wüde ich perönlich auch nicht verschicken zum "testen" ... außer halt wenn man erst den vollen Preis bezahlt und dann zurück bekommt ...

Ich warte einfach mal ab und freu ich nen Ast 


Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## Fabian316 (29. November 2009)

Verkaufe nen float r high volumen aus nem spicy 316 3monate alt gut geflegt


----------



## LC4Fun (29. November 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Locke:     Ich wünsche mir eine leichte, billige, stabile, leise und 3 fach-schaltbare KeFü fürs 09er Spicy  Am besten wäre es über die ISbla bla bla Aufnahme ... ich weiß nicht in wiefern das die Wünsche der Anderen wieder spiegelt ....
> 
> LG Jens




...ich auch fürs Zesty...

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2009)

Iscg 05...


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2009)

ok, ist notiert mit deminteresse, wenns mehr werden lohnt es sichdoch evtl ne zweite fräse anzuschaffen....

@papa, welche version als iscg 05, hab derzeit nur ne 2 fach kefü mit iscg da....


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

